# Marvel vs Capcom 3 [Science > Raccoons]



## Gutsu (Apr 20, 2010)

*Trailer:* 





MT Framwork pretty much confirms this for HD consoles. 


Thanks to neogaf finding this.


----------



## SilentBobX (Apr 20, 2010)

Bah! beat by a minute. I was hesitant.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2010)

Does Ryu at the end say Shinryu Hadouken?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 20, 2010)

CHRIS REDFIELD?!


----------



## Barry. (Apr 20, 2010)

Yay!!! I can't wait to see this roster.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 20, 2010)

The World said:


> Does Ryu at the end say Shinryu Hadouken?


Shinku Hadoken is more likely.

Now if they only can throw Dante into the mix also!


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2010)

FUCK CHRIS! WHERE'S MAH DANTE?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 20, 2010)

Yay!  Youtubes version!


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 20, 2010)

The World said:


> FUCK CHRIS! WHERE'S MAH DANTE?



Yes! This is day one for me if they have Dante!

And your sig reminded that the Jojo fighting game is Capcom made... JOJO FOR MVC3!!!!  (not going to happen but still)


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 20, 2010)

If Dante isn't in this game...


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> If Dante isn't in this game...


fuck this game?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 20, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> CHRIS REDFIELD?!



Time to punch those fukken boulders


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 20, 2010)

I will cry if it's bad like TvC.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 20, 2010)

heh the preview was good,but did they really had to put Christ Redfield against The Hulk.


i hope Dante and Wesker make it in.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 20, 2010)

OH SHI-


My day is officially made.

I'm going to spend the better part of today reviewing the trailer and humping my monitor.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 20, 2010)

It looks abit like TvC Ryu at the end, hope the game won't be like TvC though D:


----------



## Sh1mata (Apr 20, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I will cry if it's bad like TvC.



aside from the zero infinite loop, how is TvC bad?


----------



## Daedus (Apr 20, 2010)

Too simplistic for him?

Anyways, a few members of the team responsible for TvC are mentioned in the credits, so we can expect at least a few similarities.  Doesn't bother me any.


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Apr 20, 2010)

Show Dante immediately Capcom, don't do any stupid like putting Nero in over him.  Just give me Dante, now!


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 20, 2010)

If they do put Nero....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, YES!...Fuck yes!



Donkey Show said:


> Yay!  Youtubes version!


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 20, 2010)

There will never be enough buckets.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 20, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> If they do put Nero....



...Fuck this game?

Did yall see the silhouettes in the beginning.....I know for damn sure the person on the far right is Dante. Looks lik his DMC4 attire with rolled up sleeve. 

Deadpool has a sword right? I think i saw him in the middle of the 
Marvel bodies.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 20, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> heh the preview was good,but did they really had to put Christ Redfield against The Hulk.


You are right. The Hulk is far to puny and weak to face off against the massive entity that is RE5's Chris Redfield.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

Sort of want.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

Guns > Hulks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Guns > Hulks.



lool still remember when guns only made his chest vibrate in the movies.

hulk's about to get his ass kicked.

so was wolverine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

I remember when they were bouncing off his pudgy chest like blows to King Hippo's stomach in Punchout. 

Can't wait to play as Thanos and have him getting killed by pistol fire.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 20, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> ...Fuck this game?
> 
> Did yall see the silhouettes in the beginning.....I know for damn sure the person on the far right is Dante. Looks lik his DMC4 attire with rolled up sleeve.
> 
> ...



Looking at  it may very well be Dante!


EDIT:
Everyone, read this article! 

Dante, quite confirmed!


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 20, 2010)

Not sure if want...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2010)

Let's hope more than 10% of the cast is worth while this time.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 20, 2010)

I know right.

SNK artists must have jumped shipped at some point or the company became part of Capcom cause I swear that poster is SNK art.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2010)

lets hope they kept wolverine's classic moves. i want to lay people down and stab them in the face.


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2010)

This, this is heaven.


----------



## Akira (Apr 20, 2010)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Everyone, read this article!
> 
> Dante, quite confirmed!



The red sillhouette in the first picture labelled as Dante is either Wesker or Vergil, he looks like he's got slicked back hair and Dante does not.


Regardless, I hope Chris can counter Gamma Crush by punching it


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 20, 2010)

Did I see mah boi Frank West?


----------



## Sesha (Apr 20, 2010)

Not really interested in this. I'd much rather see Darkstalkers 4.



Hangat?r said:


> Let's hope more than 10% of the cast is worth while this time.



Knowing Capcom, most likely not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

Silver Surfer and Galactus should be in it. And the Sentinel.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 20, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> I know right.
> 
> SNK artists must have jumped shipped at some point or the company became part of Capcom cause I swear that poster is SNK art.


Shinkiro was once part of SNK until about 10 years ago, but is now employed at Capcom. He also did all the art for TvC.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 20, 2010)

3D in mah Marvel Vs Capcom ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

3D, 3D, 3D!!


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 20, 2010)

What would be the point of a sequel to just be a clone?

3D NOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe we can play it on IMAX with special 3D glasses, too!


----------



## LayZ (Apr 20, 2010)

I feel like an overjoyed 13 year old again.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 20, 2010)

You'd have to be out of your mind to hope for nice fluid 2D sprites and still rival the huge roster of MvC2. 

as much as id like to see it, that'd take forever and alot of money. SNK had to sacrifice so much content. XII was only released to put a lil change in pocket while XIII is what was meant to come out.  Blazblue only had 12 characters lol.

TvC looks great for a Wii game. I'm sure the MvC3's new look will be awesome as 360/ps3 title.....just pray to God they do the music some justice this time around.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Super Skrull's in it, upper left hand corner...better have Phoenix Wright in this bitch or else...Imma buy the game anyways!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes, YES!...Fuck yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait Chris Redfield vs....the fucking Hulk...the hell



im more interested in Iron Man vs Morrigan

theirs no way hell that fight wont end in the sack


Edit: I see Deadpool's Silhouette


----------



## Ziko (Apr 20, 2010)

There's so many fighting games released these days that I don't know what the hell to play.. AND I LOVE IT!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 20, 2010)

*Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds FACT SHEET

Release Date: Spring 2011
Genre: Fighting
Platform: Xbox 360, PlayStation 3
Rating: Pending
Price: Pending


After a decade of waiting, iconic Marvel and Capcom characters join forces again in a re-envisioned team fighting game for a new generation. Fill the shoes of legendary characters from the most beloved franchises in entertainment as you battle in a living comic book brought to life in a VS. fighting game for the first time by Capcom?s MT Framework. Get set for the ultimate faceoff when Marvel vs. Capcom 3 hits Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 in Spring 2011.

Features:
? Innovative graphics and gameplay bring the Marvel and Capcom Universes to life: Powered by an advanced version of MT Framework, the engine used in Resident Evil 5 and Lost Planet 2, now comes to Marvel vs. Capcom 3, bringing beautiful backgrounds and character animations to the forefront.
? Evolved VS. Fighting System: Wild over-the-top gameplay complete with signature aerial combos, hyper combos and other original systems. The evolved battle system takes the exciting mind-reading game to a whole new level!
? 3-on-3 Tag Team Fighting: Players build their own perfect team and use Assist Attacks and each character?s special moves to create their own unique fighting style.
? Living Comic Book Art Style: See the most adored characters from the Capcom and Marvel universes brought to life in a ?moving comic? style, blurring the boundaries between 2D and 3D graphics.*


----------



## Daedus (Apr 20, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> 3D in mah Marvel Vs Capcom ?



Only in the aesthetic sense.  It has no bearing on the actual function of the combat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

Let's hope it gets some kind of cool touchscreen capability, too.  I don't know how, but maybe a cool peripheral we can buy extra for, say, 250.00 USD.

I also think that's too many characters. Half of them should be wicked cool DLC.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2010)

Ziko said:


> There's so many fighting games released these days that I don't know what the hell to play.. AND I LOVE IT!



really? because i can only name a handful.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let's hope it gets some kind of cool touchscreen capability, too.  I don't know how, but maybe a cool peripheral we can buy extra for, say, 250.00 USD.
> 
> I also think that's too many characters. Half of them should be wicked cool DLC.



You'll always have the wii-fishing pole peripheral, CMX.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol I just noticed the title of the game is 'Marvel Vs Capcom 3: FTW'.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 20, 2010)

Sh1mata said:


> aside from the zero infinite loop, how is TvC bad?



Lack of depth and everything is so repetitive and uncreative.

While you may see the same combos a lot in MvC2 or any fighting game for that matter. Atleast MvC2 had some sick setups, resets, and Sentinel stomping.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2010)

it also had a huge roster of superheroes. which is the best part about a fighting game in my opinion. i like variety and slick movesets more then anything else.


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Apr 20, 2010)

They made SF4 work, can't wait to see some MVC3. :]


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm expecting this game to suck.....


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 20, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I'm expecting this game to suck.....



Capcom and suck?

Not in this world.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 20, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> *Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds FACT SHEET
> 
> Release Date: Spring 2011
> Genre: Fighting
> ...



I'm hoping it's nothing like SF4.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 20, 2010)

My guess is 3d with heavy filtering, like what SFIV has. A combination of Watercolor, Posterization, and Ink effects.

Also


----------



## Id (Apr 20, 2010)

Will Cable make a return, (Hopes for Nate Grey too)?:33


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 20, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Capcom and suck?
> 
> Not in this world.



CFE sucked.

Well it was fun for a good 2 weeks.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 20, 2010)

Woooo! IS MAHVEL BAYBEE~!

Can hardly wait to play as my darlings Morrigan, Chun Li, Sakura, and Cammy again. 

Hoping for some a great new cast as well.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 20, 2010)

Marvel owns the rights to Hit Girl right


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 20, 2010)

Chemistry the ???????????????????????????????? in the above pic is Apocalypse.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 20, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Marvel owns the rights to Hit Girl right


Why did you put that idea in my head. Its only going to lead to disappointment.


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Apr 20, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Capcom and suck?
> 
> Not in this world.



I beg to differ, everyone has their flaws.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 20, 2010)

I am really hoping the bring Juggernaut back among others and also that the add Deadpool.  And for the hell of it, I want to see Tekkaman in the game.

By the way, they aren't going to have licensing issues on some Marvel characters are they?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 20, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Marvel owns the rights to Hit Girl right


no i believe Kick Ass is creator owned.


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope the guy in my set is in MVC3.


----------



## Gino (Apr 20, 2010)

I think my heart just came.............


----------



## Superstars (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, Capcom needs to make up for the lame MVC2 game.


----------



## Noah (Apr 20, 2010)

Damn. Was not expecting Super Skrull.

Deadpool, however, was completely expected. Since Marvel actually has some say in this one, they'd be fools NOT to put him in. He's like, the next Spidey for Marvel.

...would it be too much to hope for a MAX Frank Castle?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

The part at the end where it looked like Ryu's in game looks like TvC


----------



## Missing_Nin (Apr 20, 2010)

im more of a CvS2 person, but can't wait for this.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 20, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I can't wait to get this shit. Going to be running with my girls Cammy, and Morrigan, and Psylocke again, . Chris is gonna be awesome, and I'm sure they'll bring Jill back. Dante would be an awesome addition, and of course Deadpool is fucking win.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Apr 20, 2010)

The trailer was awesome 
Here's a list of characters i want in the game
Deadpool
Thor
Sandman
More Darkstalkers characters,mostly want Lord Raptor and Sasquatch
Breath of Fire characters,mostly want Scias
Dudley
Necro
Hakan
Iron Fist
Slapstick
Nova
Basara Sengoku characters
PowerStone characters
Ghost Rider
Kenji,Tessa,Leo(Red Earth)
Red Arremer(Ghost n Goblins)
Robot Masters and Mavericks
Swarm
Molly from Runaways
Power Pack
Fantastic 4
Nightcrawler
Sodom
Rival School characters
Warlock(X-men)
Battle Circuit characters
Darkhawk
Star Gladiator/Plasma Sword characters besides Hayato
Howard The Duck
and so much more


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

Sagat needs to be in for godsake. Seriously how is there Cammy, Dan and Sakura but not Sagat?


----------



## thesh00ter (Apr 20, 2010)

well goodbye anime influenced HD 2-d sprites


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 20, 2010)

Well... looks like shit so far. Waiting for gameplay footage.


----------



## thesh00ter (Apr 20, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Well... looks like shit so far. Waiting for gameplay footage.


i know this opinion is unpopular amongst everyone else but i agree.  i didn't like the direction they took with SF4 either.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 20, 2010)

Game needs Dante...and Pyron for that matter


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 20, 2010)

This can't be real, it just can't.


----------



## Helix (Apr 20, 2010)

Chris Redfield going up against the Hulk. 

I know Chris is on steriods, but...


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

Chris can PUNCH BOULDERS! Hulk ain't got nothing on that.


----------



## Helix (Apr 20, 2010)

Hulk eats boulders for breakfast.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 20, 2010)

based  on what the article said on event hubs its only gonna have 30  characters WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is that all. MVC2 had like 56. im expecting this game to at least meet that number in the roster.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 20, 2010)

Hell, Hulk can smash an asteroid, and live to tell the tale. So yeah 

Hope they let him use his Thunderclap as a Super.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> based  on what the article said on event hubs its only gonna have 30  characters WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is that all. MVC2 had like 56. im expecting this game to at least meet that number in the roster.



I doubt it's gonna stay that way, but quite honestly, I wouldn't mind a 30 character roster. Would certainly help with the balance.

Saw the trailer, pretty good looking for a cinematic. Not fond of the artstyle, too remeniscent of SF4. Don't get me wrong, the way they went about depicting the movement and action was original and beautiful, but the models themselves made me want to hit things. Then again, that style might work for Marvel characters.

Let's hope the music in the trailer is a sign of things to come soundtrack wise.


----------



## Corran (Apr 21, 2010)

^I really don't see the SF4 comparison, Ryu isn't hopped up on steroids and looks more like his normal self so I'm going with the artstyle of versus series.
I really liked the models to be honest.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris against The Hulk? 

Still, I've been waiting for this game so here's hoping it lives up to the hype.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 21, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> based  on what the article said on event hubs its only gonna have 30  characters WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is that all. MVC2 had like 56. im expecting this game to at least meet that number in the roster.



MvC2 had like 15 years worth of sprites to use.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 21, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> MvC2 had like 15 years worth of sprites to use.



its probrobly gonna be unbalanced as hell anyway.plus the art style is similar to TVC which isn't a bad thing but still i don't have any high hopes for this game as of yet.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 21, 2010)

We know a few minor details at best, and people are already bitching?
:rofl


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 21, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> My guess is 3d with heavy filtering, like what SFIV has. A combination of Watercolor, Posterization, and Ink effects.
> 
> Also



Looks like Dormammu more than Ghost Rider due to the overextended collar. Might mean Dr. Strange is in.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Apr 21, 2010)

I just hope Rogue and Storm are in. I know people disliked the overabundance of X-men in MVC2, but I loved it.

And Super-Skrull? Yuck.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 21, 2010)

Wesker need to be in.


----------



## lo0p (Apr 21, 2010)

They want to add Chris, that's alright.  But dammit, they better put Jill Valentine in there too!!!  Preferably in her battlesuit costume with as much cleavage exposed as possible.

Also, Morrigan looks good.  She was pretty fugly in Tatsunoko.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's hope her boobs bounce and glisten realistically.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Nu-Sentry for final boss?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

Super-Galactic Robo Android Silver Surfer Dark Akuma Cyborg Galactu-Thanos will be final boss.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 21, 2010)

The only resident evil character I want is Hunk.

But as for a final boss, I figure they'll either make a new character for it.

Or go the Crappy MK vs DC way and combine villians.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking at the MVC3 picture, I'm gonna have to agree with whoever said it was Dormammu.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2010)

The only reason I'm even interested in this is because of Dante. He should've been in a fighting game years ago.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 21, 2010)

RoguefanAM said:


> Looking at the MVC3 picture, I'm gonna have to agree with whoever said it was Dormammu.



Agreed, which means an apperence by Strange will probably happen as well.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 21, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The only reason I'm even interested in this is because of Dante. He should've been in a fighting game years ago.



Technically, he was in Fighting Evolution


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 21, 2010)

now that u mention it. If Dante's in here, they should put Jedah in this too. Jedah could very well be made into a beast  if he can fly like magneto and storm.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well shit if Chris is here then I demand Wesker as a hidden character.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 21, 2010)

He better have a move called Boulder punch amirite?


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 21, 2010)

nah something more like missile toss


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 21, 2010)

His special is probably dual rpg's


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 21, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> His special is probably dual rpg's





or maybe that


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

So god damn happy this game is coming out! 

All I need is Mega Man X or the original Mega Man and I'm happy.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Apr 22, 2010)

My favorite character, Captain Commando, better be there


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 22, 2010)

Proxy said:


> My favorite character, Captain Commando, better be there


CAPTAIN COMMANDO!!!! Honestly we need a new Captain Commando solo game . Lol mascot battle: Captain Commando vs Captain Marvel!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Deadpool needs to be in this


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Deadpool needs to be in this





He's in it. You can clearly see his outline.



And it looks like Dante as well.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2010)

You can also clearly see Deadpool in the bottom left. And Dante next to Chris' gun in this picture.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

^Very nice. Im sure they will have the usual suspects in Spidey and IronMan as well. Better have Megaman too


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> ^Very nice. Im sure they will have the usual suspects in Spidey and IronMan as well. Better have Megaman too



Iron Man was in the trailer. He's already confirmed. Megaman will also definitely be in it.

Super Skrull is also in it and that one silhouette looks like Ghost Rider...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Iron Man was in the trailer. He's already confirmed. Megaman will also definitely be in it.
> 
> Super Skrull is also in it and that one silhouette looks like Ghost Rider...



Super Skrull? Weird choice but I guess it saves them from putting in any Fantastic Four members


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

Right now it's unknown if Spider-Man will be in MVC3, but it's not looking good for him.



> After MvC2 Marvel licensed Spidey to Activision. The Spider-Man Activision License is exclusive. Activision is the only developer that can make Spider-Man games or games with Spider-Man



Sourch: SRK


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Right now it's unknown if Spider-Man will be in MVC3, but it's not looking good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sourch: SRK



Ouch, thats lame.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Ouch, thats lame.



They can just put in Spider-Woman in it instead


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> They can just put in Spider-Woman in it instead




NOOOOOOO 

Though it looks like Electra is in there as well, right behind Ironman


----------



## Proxy (Apr 22, 2010)

MAHVEL I AM DISAPPOINT 

Edit:


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Iron Man was in the trailer. He's already confirmed. Megaman will also definitely be in it.
> 
> Super Skrull is also in it and that one silhouette looks like Ghost Rider...



I'm pretty sure that's Dormammu, due the to big upturned collar you see sticking up.


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Right now it's unknown if Spider-Man will be in MVC3, but it's not looking good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sourch: SRK



Maybe they can use The Scarlet Spider/Ben Riley instead of Spidey.
Just like how they used War machine instead of Iron Man in MvC1


----------



## Ziko (Apr 22, 2010)

They NEED to have Spidey in the game. He's the freaking MASCOT of Marvel. If they remove Spidey, they'll lose like 1/3 of their sales, seriously..
I'll buy it no matter what though, but I'll get pissed if Spidey isn't in there!

Btw, they DID have him in the HD remake though? So why wouldn't they allow him to be in this one?


----------



## Daedus (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe they'll give us Carnage instead.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2010)

Us RE 5 bird cloak Jill Valentine in this game?


she better be. 

Don't fuck this up for me Capcom.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

No Spider-Man? 


Meh, I never used him anyway.  As long as it has Juggernaut, Captain Commando, and Zangief, I'm solid. 

Hoping for some cool Capcom guys this time though.  I mean, Megaman is fine and all, but I want Ryu turning into dragons.  Maybe Protoman.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Right now it's unknown if Spider-Man will be in MVC3, but it's not looking good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sourch: SRK


X-men is also owned by Activision and yet Wolverine is in the game.


----------



## Black (Apr 22, 2010)

This is gonna be the shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it out yet? I wanna play now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> X-men is also owned by Activision and yet Wolverine is in the game.



I'm just reporting what's being said all over SRK at the moment. Maybe it's a different situation with the X-men franchise, I don't work for Marvel/Capcom after all.


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm just reporting what's being said all over SRK at the moment. Maybe it's a different situation with the X-men franchise, I don't work for Marvel/Capcom after all.


Spider-man has been in games with other heroes in recent years.
I realy don,t see how they can get x-men from Activision yet not Spider-man.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 22, 2010)

all i care about is that the game is balanced and has a big roster with dante in it.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 22, 2010)

A certain eldritch abomination better be showing up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm assuming all the classics will be back in, I think you're relatively safe.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 22, 2010)

One of the Marvel insiders said that no characters are untouchable, so Spiderman should be making an appearance to. There was some doubt on other forums due to the Activision license. Luckily it looks like that won't be the case.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 22, 2010)

Give me Ken Masters, Megaman X and Dante and I'll be set.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't see it happening. We're totally getting Spider-Man and most familiar faces.


----------



## Mike S (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a bad feeling that spiderman won't make it.

MVC2 team- spiderman, jin, gambit

hopefully my new team will be dante, deadpool, spiderman


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 22, 2010)

Give me classic Megaman or give me death.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

If that's the case then I'm glad, I figured they'd managed to get him in somehow but some people are concerned if he'll be in for sure or not. Only time will tell.



Sephiroth said:


> Give me classic Megaman or give me death.



Honestly it better me classic Mega Man or Mega Man X, none of the other silly bastards they have floating around these days.

With old school Mega Man games now coming out again I think it will most likely be him in MVC3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

You know you'd rather have the cooler, hipper Zero instead of Megaman.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

CMX you must have lost your mind man, Zero is alright but he's a scrub compared to Mega Man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

I was joking, of course. 

After all those Zero games I got sick of him and wanted my damn Megaman back. But he never came.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Us RE 5 bird cloak Jill Valentine in this game?
> 
> 
> she better be.
> ...



What the fuck?!?!??! 

No one wants Bird Jill in Marvel vs. Capcom 3?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2010)

Dante & Vergil 

Deadpool 

and a non-broken Storm 


STORM


----------



## Arishem (Apr 22, 2010)

Chaos Dimension with modern graphics should shatter the viewer's mind.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd love for zero and X from back in the day to be in the roster.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 22, 2010)

Add a Rival Schools character, Capcom. Or make a new game!


----------



## Barry. (Apr 22, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Add a Rival Schools character, Capcom. Or make a new game!



Akira or Hinata. Thank you.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Add a Rival Schools character, Capcom. Or make a new game!



Why'd you have to remind me of that!?

...*sigh*... I miss it so much....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2010)

i won't mind any rival schools characters.. i have never played the game but i liked kyoske in CvS2.. i wish i can play the game 

*goes to mugen sites*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

I wonder if there's an arcard emulator for Droid.  Maybe I can play MvC2 on it at work.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 23, 2010)

They shoulda put Leon Kennedy in it, instead of Chris Redfield. He was a much better character, more badass. Chris is okay though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2010)

leon can't match hulk though 

though i agree, leon & jill are more of the face of resident evil than chris or maybe claire


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2010)

Khris said:


> leon can't match hulk though
> 
> though i agree, leon & jill are more of the face of resident evil than chris or maybe claire



Leon has taken out two El Gigantes at the same time. Chris needed a railgun and Sheva to take out just a bearded one. Chris would've been owned by Saddler and his creations. Therefore Leon not only has the better attitude, but the better mad skillz.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunk beats both of them


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 24, 2010)

I would rather have Jill, but Chris an original RE cast member as well.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I think since they were in the first game together and Jill was in 2. Chris also did have a star role in RE5 it makes the most sense to put him in.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 24, 2010)

Chris is alright but I would of rather they put in Jill or Leon.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 25, 2010)

They should add Jedah so we can see where this led to


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah jedah's awesome.. my favorite from darkstalkers..

demitri and (like someone said) pyron should be in aswell...


----------



## Elias (Apr 25, 2010)

Claire Redfield.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 25, 2010)

From An Interview we are getting 30 characters 

I would like 4

Capcom
Ryu
Ken
Captain Commando
Nathan Rad Spencer
Strider Hiryu
Megaman
Viewtful Joe seriously needs to be in
Chris
Dante
Jedah
Chun Li
Morrigan
Soki
Jill
Jin Saotome

Marvel
Spiderman
Gambit
Wolveriene
super skrull
Deadpool
Doctor Doom
Elektra
Venom
Juggernaut
Hulk
Psylocke
Storm
Iron Man
Captain America
Daredevil


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2010)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> From An Interview we are getting 30 characters
> 
> I would like 4
> 
> ...




Akuma and Cammy


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2010)

You forgot Cyclops!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 25, 2010)

*Behold!*

Optic Blast!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2010)

list is fail without cable's hyper viper.

also i'm surprised their's no spiderman since he's the biggest name in marvel.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 25, 2010)

only 30 chracters wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## On and On (Apr 25, 2010)

yay no more TvC for me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2010)

30 chars seems a bit off.. hope they include more..


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 26, 2010)

Khris said:


> 30 chars seems a bit off.. hope they include more..



i know right i hope they add more too. i mean come on this is Marvel vs capcom for crying out loud!!!!!!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 26, 2010)

But this is Marvel vs Capcom without existing sprites. They're starting from scratch for this so it should come as no surprise that the number would be reduced for now.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 26, 2010)

For not reusing stuff, 30 characters is a good number.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2010)

MvC2 had 50 something characters and didn't they say they would overwhelm us with the amount of characters? Still though power roster for more balance is fine by me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 26, 2010)

Still, if Mugen can make a decent Vergil without reusing another sprite then Capcom can include him. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoPbqy-5h9o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Makes me wonder how Dante will work since he has so many weapons.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> only 30 chracters wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Theirs always DLC


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 26, 2010)

I would prefer balance and variety, rather then a large roster with clones and incomplete characters.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2010)

^^^^^
this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2010)

mugen vergil is awesome 

mugen dante sucked


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I would prefer balance and variety, rather then a large roster with clones and incomplete characters.



good point. but i still want more than 30 chars though. if they give me Dante and Thor then i'll stop bitching. lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I want at least 500 over-the-top characters. I don't care if they're balanced as long as they're cool.


----------



## lo0p (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay, let's get this '30 characters only?!?!?' bullshit out of the way right now:





			
				Marvel.com said:
			
		

> *At this point*, there are roughly 30 characters in the game, *but that number will increase*," says Wes Phillips, Associate PR Manager for Capcom."*You can rest assured that Niitsuma-san and his team will be working hard to include as many characters as possible before the game hits next year*.



So can we please stop raging about nonsense and get to more pressing issues like how this *needs* Battlesuit Jill with cleavage?

Also, lol @ balance


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope they make it a little more realistic. Like Wolverine's hard punch shouldn't do as much damage as Hulk's hard punch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2010)

i agree with lo0p, balance in an MVC2 is asking for too much.. LOL

as long as they nerf Storm i am happy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

It isn't supposed to be balanced. It's MVC.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

This game needs Dante for sure.

He has proven that he has been one of the more popular characters this decade, I'd be surprised if he didn't get in.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2010)

Black Bolt


----------



## Es (Apr 28, 2010)

I like how they might have Super Skull in there. I wish if they ever have a sequel they could add the U-Foes, that would be so epic


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 28, 2010)

IGN lists their boss suggestions:



I support the Nu-Sentry idea.


----------



## Es (Apr 28, 2010)

Psh, I say they should have Maestro


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

Red Hulk.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Superman!1!!!1!!


----------



## Es (Apr 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Leader.



Corrected for the truth


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

Marvel's Godzilla.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

I want Gambit.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 29, 2010)

I <3 TvC 
this should be no different, tho it does look like teh SF4 art style made it in.
EDIT: ME WANT NERO AND CHUCK GREENE.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 30, 2010)

This is so awesome.

I want Bullseye but I know he won't be in it.If he was I would be the happiest guy ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2010)

News on Classic Megaman?


----------



## lo0p (Apr 30, 2010)

Is this game #1 on everyone else's list of most anticipated games?  As soon as I saw that trailer, every other game became nothing but a time killer until MvC3 finally arrives.  SSF4, Red Dead Redemption, even Starcraft 2.

Wonder if there'll be a playable demo at E3...

EDIT: speak of the devil, Just saw this article:





			
				Seth Killian said:
			
		

> there's a chance that the game will playable at E3.



And if the last thing I posted wasn't enough to kill the 'only 30 characters?!?' bullshit, 



			
				Seth Killian said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've played a lot of the game. Right now, there are about 30 characters (in Marvel Vs Capcom 3). I get upset because I keep hearing people say 'Oh, so there's 30 characters in the game?' Well, yes, but they're also going to keep adding characters until we're done with the game... There are 30 characters right now. They're not all done. They're at various stages. Some are pretty far along, some have a long way to go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

They should bring back Rolento. I don't care what anyone says and I know he wasn't in the other games.


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Apr 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should bring back Rolento. I don't care what anyone says and I know he wasn't in the other games.



Rolento is pretty fun to use.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

He was my favorite character.


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Apr 30, 2010)

Sodom, Garuda, Skullomania, D. Dark, will they ever get a chance?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should bring back Rolento. I don't care what anyone says and I know he wasn't in the other games.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 1, 2010)

Flux said:


> Sodom, Garuda, Skullomania, D. Dark, will they ever get a chance?



At least Skullomania and maybe Garuda (fucking top tier spikes), pls.


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2010)

i would do very nasty things just to get garuda again.. in any game.. why can't capcom just buy the ex characters already.. they're very popular anyways...



such manlyness 



such godlyness


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 3, 2010)

its high time that Capcom puts a PowerStone character in a versus game. the gods demand it!!!


----------



## Si Style (May 3, 2010)

Iron Spider and Ryu (Breath of fire 4)


----------



## Keollyn (May 3, 2010)

Samanosuke or bust.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2010)

She-Hulk Please


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

Si Style said:


> *Iron Spider* and Ryu (Breath of fire 4)



are you talking about the spider man costume change?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 3, 2010)

Talon. said:


> I <3 TvC
> this should be no different, tho it does look like teh *SF4 art style made it in.*
> EDIT: ME WANT NERO AND CHUCK GREENE.


from what i read in a interview it doesn't.


----------



## Superstars (May 3, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> from what i read in a interview it doesn't.



That's good news. Cause VS series needs to stay 2D for better, fluid, fast; hyper engine game play.

Super Street Fighter 4 will be forgotten when this game erupts.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 9, 2010)

> • MvC3 is using the Tatsunoko vs. Capcom scheme to be more accessible, but will retain stuff like Hyper Combo cancels, Snapbacks and assists.
> 
> • The game will have the alpha, beta and gamma assist types, just like in Marvel vs. Capcom 2.
> 
> ...



I'm also been hearing around the net that Dante is using his DMC3 look for this game.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

> • Deadpool's teleportation device will comically malfunction if you spam his teleport move. Also, he breaks the fourth wall by beating his opponents with his health bar.


So. Much. WIN.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2010)

Hooray for Deadpool.

Too bad Dante is going to be the new Ken online.


----------



## Ulti (May 9, 2010)

Why can't Chris punch boulders? 

Also DMC3 Dante? Meh would have prefered first or fourth but hey


----------



## shyakugaun (May 9, 2010)

1st gameplay screens t:


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

Sweet jesus... No wonder I want deadpool on my team.

Chris's hyper combo should be boulder punch.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 9, 2010)

> In the latest Game Informer magazine, Dante (Devil May Cry), Felicia (Darkstalkers), Deadpool and Captain America were listed as confirmed characters for Marvel vs. Capcom 3.
> 
> Here's a list of details and impressions from the write up.
> 
> ...



SWEET LORD YES.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 9, 2010)

Very promising. 

Now let's fight the Void.


----------



## Shade737 (May 9, 2010)

Must play as Deadpool.....


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 10, 2010)

I wonder if the amount of health in his health bar determines the damage it does.


----------



## Ziko (May 10, 2010)

Holy mother of- I can't WAIT for this shit!
And those saying the game will suck because it's not 2D sprites anymore, welcome to the future people, the day of the 2D sprites are sadly over.
The game will rock, that is all.


----------



## Koroshi (May 10, 2010)

I can't wait to use Deadpool


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 10, 2010)

DMC3 Dante is my favorite Dante so it's awesome they've brought him back. Nice screens and updates.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

This game is gonna be fun.


For a weekend.


----------



## Ziko (May 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This game is gonna be fun.
> 
> 
> For a weekend.



Yeah, I mean it's not like people are still playing the previous one 10 years after it's release! Oh..wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Different strokes.

I played the original last night on my MAME emulator. I got mad and quit after about 4 minutes. I just hate fighters in general, though I keep coming back to them over and over. I suck at them, that's why.


----------



## nick65 (May 10, 2010)

you forgot one screen that is out, i saw it on youtube. maybe you can post it here aswell. its wolverine doing his claw move upwards against ryu


----------



## scerpers (May 10, 2010)

I kind of want Virgil to be in this too


----------



## Hannibal (May 10, 2010)

Yay more Captain America with "Shield Strike!" and "Stars and Stripes!" 
Hopefully they throw Thor in and we got the original Avengers in the game.


----------



## Fawful (May 10, 2010)

I'm gonna pick up the game regardless, but I better be able to use Sent/Strider/Doom again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

I'd go with Juggernaut/Hulk/Zangeif. Maybe replace Zangeif with someone cooler if they have someone cooler.


----------



## Superstars (May 10, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Holy mother of- I can't WAIT for this shit!
> And those saying the game will suck because it's not 2D sprites anymore, welcome to the future people, the day of the 2D sprites are sadly over.
> The game will rock, that is all.



lol what? No..Future =/= better. 2D looks better than this. I'm more interested in the gameplay now.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 10, 2010)

Very good news with Deadpool and Dante.

Now all we need is Wesker and  Sagat.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2010)

Deadpool beating people up with his health bar is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

I hope he gets Shoryuken.


----------



## SurgeV1? (May 10, 2010)

/r/ing the glorious returns of Jin and Captain Commando.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)

I need Captain Commando.


----------



## kingbayo (May 10, 2010)

If i was broke, and this game came out..I would sell anything to get it.....ANYTHING 
totally the #1 anticipated gm on my list until its released, no exceptions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> If i was broke, and this game came out..I would sell anything to get it.....ANYTHING
> totally the #1 anticipated gm on my list until its released, no exceptions.


 You'd sell your sweet, virgin ass?


----------



## kingbayo (May 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You'd sell your sweet, virgin ass?



Jus to (alledgedly) punch boulders with chris?
grab the grease


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

I'll never question your devotion to MvC again.


----------



## kingbayo (May 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll never question your devotion to MvC again.



thank you friend.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 10, 2010)

......................


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> ......................



I don't understand explain.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 10, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I don't understand explain.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)




----------



## kingbayo (May 11, 2010)

^lls........


----------



## nick65 (May 11, 2010)

3rd screen hasnt been shown here yet, its another wolverine shot slashing ryu. i hate his purple effects, but with the attack hits theres slash aswell. seems hell be having almost exact the same attacks as in mvc2 and i was hoping for a more super street fighter type gameplay.


----------



## Tyrion (May 12, 2010)

This game having Dante(Devil May Cry character) is the only reason I'm gonna buy this game. Never ever played any Marvel v Capcom games be4. Dante is the only reason lol


----------



## snoph (May 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Hooray for Deadpool.
> 
> Too bad Dante is going to be the new Ken online.





TheDarkLord said:


> This game having Dante(Devil May Cry character) is the only reason I'm gonna buy this game. Never ever played any Marvel v Capcom games be4. Dante is the only reason lol



Yes, I see


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2010)

I don't know why people would purchase a fighting game just because one character they like is going to be in it.

I didn't buy DOA4 just because their was a Spartan in it.


----------



## Noah (May 13, 2010)

As excited as I am that Wade and Dante are in it, I can already see Deadpool/Dante/(newest broken character) being the new Storm/Cable/Sentinel team.

...goddammit.


----------



## Superstars (May 13, 2010)

I like the way Capcom wasted a character slot on Chris redfield..lol.

I'm just more interested in the gameplay now cause from what I can see from the shots the design is not good. Should of kept it classic 2D.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I like the way Capcom wasted a character slot on Chris redfield..lol.
> 
> I'm just more interested in the gameplay now cause from what I can see from the shots the design is not good. Should of kept it classic 2D.



I like that Chris is in this.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2010)

Noah said:


> As excited as I am that Wade and Dante are in it, I can already see Deadpool/Dante/(newest broken character) being the new Storm/Cable/Sentinel team.
> 
> ...goddammit.





We haven't even seen them in game yet right?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2010)

What's wrong with Chris? Classic RE characters ftw.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2010)

I hope Servbot is in and is God Tier.

Maybe give him a fly/unfly.


----------



## Chemistry (May 13, 2010)

Since Chris is in this, then I demand Wesker.


----------



## Magoichi (May 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> What's wrong with Chris? Classic RE characters ftw.



It's not that it was wrong to add Chris to the roster, it's that Capcom could have added someone much better from the RE franchise, like Wesker.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2010)

True dat.

RE5 seems to have made alot of new Wesker fans, I still need to play it, as he has always been my favorite in the character in the franchise.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 13, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> It's not that it was wrong to add Chris to the roster, it's that Capcom could have added someone much better from the RE franchise, like Wesker.



Wesker could still be in it we don't know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2010)

Wesker in marvel would result in sticky TV screens


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2010)

Eww...

Meh, I like that Chris is in it. It'll make me kinda miss "I'm a member of S.T.A.R.S." Jill though. I wonder if he'll have zombies appearences as an attack like she did.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 13, 2010)

Wesker not being in this game would truly be a tragedy.  But the fact that Chris is in it bodes well for Wesker I would say.

Also Sagat really needs to make his debut in a VS title.  I have no idea how the best SF character has still never been in one of these games.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2010)

Sagat is in, he was in some screenshots.

Sagat was in CvS 2 also.


----------



## Superstars (May 13, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I like that Chris is in this.



Not surprising from whats in your set.

Chris being here means wesker ain't here and he should of been in instead of Chris.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 13, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Not surprising from whats in your set.
> 
> Chris being here means wesker ain't here and he should of been in instead of Chris.



What does my set have to do with anything?

That is a dumb assumption.So because one person from a series is in the game no other characters from that series can be in it also.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> What does my set have to do with anything?
> 
> That is a dumb assumption.So because one person from a series is in the game no other characters from that series can be in it also.



Well yea, Capcom limited the amount of characters from a particular franchise per title in their most recent VS game. I think it was one per title.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 13, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Well yea, Capcom limited the amount of characters from a particular franchise per title in their most recent VS game. I think it was one per title.



Well I did not know this.Well I still have faith that Wesker will be in it.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 13, 2010)

If by most recent VS game, you mean TvC that's not true.

Ryu
Chun Li

....derp.



Also, has this been discussed yet?

Sorry, anyone with hope for this game. ><


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> If by most recent VS game, you mean TvC that's not true.
> 
> Ryu
> Chun Li
> ...



Street Fighter 1
Street Fighter 2


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Also, has this been discussed yet?
> 
> _Sorry, anyone with hope for this game. ><_





_
Just because the gameplay has been changed a bit means that all hope is lost?_


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 13, 2010)

I thought we wanted game play change anyways.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 13, 2010)

Shirker said:


> _
> Just because the gameplay has been changed a bit means that all hope is lost?_



You did read that 3rd paragraph, right?

Meaning every combo leads to a random, NO RISK FOR THE DEFENDER, guessing game that can turn your combo into their combo..

Shitty players who literally are unable to take offense from neutral game, are now able to take offense from YOUR offense, by simple 1/4 chance guess, for literally no risk.. and you're telling me you have hope for this game?

It's a joke.


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> You did read that 3rd paragraph, right?
> 
> Meaning every combo leads to a random, NO RISK FOR THE DEFENDER, guessing game that can turn your combo into their combo..
> 
> ...



That's not how I read it.

It sounds like you're exaggerating. It's nothing but a throw canceller that the opponent has 1/4th chance of guessing, and that's if a.) you even decide to use the exchange button and b.) the opponent's able to get the timing right. And once you're on the recieving end of a beating after said counter, you now have equal chance to turn the tables in your favor just as the opponent did. At worst I can see this turning into a counter-fest. The only way this could be a critical gamebreaker is if it can no longer be used by the counter-ee once the opponent has launched it.

I honestly don't see this being as big a deal as you're making it. It's not like we've even seen it in action yet.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 14, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Well yea, Capcom limited the amount of characters from a particular franchise per title in their most recent VS game. I think it was one per title.



then what of Morrigan and Felicia both being in this?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2010)

Shirker said:


> That's not how I read it.
> 
> It sounds like you're exaggerating. It's nothing but a throw canceller that the opponent has 1/4th chance of guessing, and that's if a.) you even decide to use the exchange button and b.) the opponent's able to get the timing right. And once you're on the recieving end of a beating after said counter, you now have equal chance to turn the tables in your favor just as the opponent did. At worst I can see this turning into a counter-fest. The only way this could be a critical gamebreaker is if it can no longer be used by the counter-ee once the opponent has launched it.
> 
> I honestly don't see this being as big a deal as you're making it. It's not like we've even seen it in action yet.



Apparently, you don't understand Marvel. It's an offensive game.. But, it's offense is not like typical fighting games. IE: Combo > Knockdown > Okizeme.

Marvel is based on reseting a combo into nigh unreactable mix ups. Instead now, the mix up is deduced to just pressing exchange and a direction. And if they guess right, instead of just blocking, they get their own combo.

So high level MvC3 will be deduced to simple ass combo in to knockdown, and a more than likely mix up game on their oki.

I don't even play Marvel, but, I feel for the Marvel players right now, they've been waitng 10 years for this, and Capcom is dumping out a shitstorm.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2010)

I'm confused a bit by this control set up.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm confused a bit by this control set up.



MvC2: Control set up made sense, let you just mash with friends, but, left room for depth at high level play.

MvC3: Has net play. Therein increases the chance that online randoms/scrubs encounter people that know how to play.. Thus they neutered the game to appease casuals.. New control scheme is the result.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2010)

Yes, and the light medium heavy I'm fine with (Arcsys games), but the exchange button sounds like it's going to be awful.


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> MvC2: Control set up made sense, let you just mash with friends, but, left room for depth at high level play.
> 
> MvC3: Has net play. Therein increases the chance that online randoms/scrubs encounter people that know how to play.. Thus they neutered the game to appease casuals.. New control scheme is the result.



So you would've preferred either no online play, or making it so those who do know how to play can wipe the floor with those that don't pretty much effortlessly - completely ruining the experience for those who don't go to tournaments and stuff like that? Awesome idea you have there.


----------



## Daedus (May 14, 2010)

MvC2 controls with a grade/tier system, so that only players of like skill will battle it out online.

Simple solution.  

Capcom chose to nerf controls instead.  Crap.


----------



## Superstars (May 14, 2010)

MVC3 can't be any worse than SF4/SSF4...


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Apparently, you don't understand Marvel. It's an offensive game.. But, it's offense is not like typical fighting games. IE: Combo > Knockdown > Okizeme.
> 
> Marvel is based on reseting a combo into nigh unreactable mix ups. Instead now, the mix up is deduced to just pressing exchange and a direction. And if they guess right, instead of just blocking, they get their own combo.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess I don't.

So if I'm understanding this right, the control have been altered to change said mix-up into more of a guessing game rather than taking proper opportunities during blocking a combo to offset it with your own. It's not about the game possibly becoming broken, it's about the game becoming more accessable, thus less technicallity, thus less fun to play for vets.

Meh, I still think this issue is being made bigger than it is, and is a damn stupid thing to complain about. Then again, I'm not a Marvel vet.... Gaming's serious biz I suppose.


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2010)

Daedus said:


> MvC2 controls with a grade/tier system, so that only players of like skill will battle it out online.
> 
> Simple solution.
> 
> Capcom chose to nerf controls instead.  Crap.



They tried that with SF4. It didn't work. Just no way to accurately gauge player skill. If you go by win percentage, a completely new player could get lucky and win a few fights in a row and get thrown in with the best of the best - only to get owned so badly they lose interest. Or a highly skilled player getting a losing streak, forcing them to fight lame "Flowchart Ken"-like players just to get their ratio back up.


----------



## Akira (May 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So you would've preferred either no online play, or making it so those who do know how to play can wipe the floor with those that don't pretty much effortlessly - completely ruining the experience for those who don't go to tournaments and stuff like that? Awesome idea you have there.



So you'd rather players weren't rewarded for putting time and effort to actually get good at the game?

Excellent idea you have there.


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2010)

If you put enough time into a game learning patterns and movesets, you're gonna be better regardless. And again, without seeing actual gameplay, we can't even tell if this exchange button crap is gonna be a gamebreaker or not. It's _one_ possible outcome of _one_ mechanic that hasn't been _seen_ in action in the game yet.

I get being cautiously pessimistic, but the more I read, the more I'm just starting to think this is less about skill, balance and gameplay and more about elitism and fear of change...


----------



## Superstars (May 14, 2010)

Shirker said:


> I get being cautiously pessimistic, but the more I read, the more I'm just starting to think this is less about skill, balance and gameplay and more about elitism and fear of change...


Balance and gameplay is all that matters..It will take care of all that.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 14, 2010)

i'll stick with Tatsunoko vs. Capcom.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2010)

Fuck balance, this is Marvel.


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2010)

Akira said:


> So you'd rather players weren't rewarded for putting time and effort to actually get good at the game?
> 
> Excellent idea you have there.



Not at the expense of people who never got the chance to, no. Not everyone that plays fighting games is a Daigo-wannabe, so why should we get penalised for not being as such? I've never properly played MvC2 and I'm only interested in MvC3 because Dante and Chris are in it... I'm hardly the only one, either.

Does that mean we should basically get a "GTFO" sign from Capcom just because the purists don't like the idea of Capcom catering to us as well as them?


----------



## Superstars (May 14, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Not at the expense of people who never got the chance to, no. *Not everyone that plays fighting games is a Daigo-wannabe*, so why should we get penalised for not being as such? I've never properly played MvC2 and I'm only interested in MvC3 because Dante and Chris are in it... I'm hardly the only one, either.
> 
> Does that mean we should basically get a "GTFO" sign from Capcom just because the purists don't like the idea of Capcom catering to us as well as them?


PWNED!

Whatever happened to being a decent player and playing the games for fun?

Geeks try to make this serious business.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> They tried that with SF4. It didn't work. Just no way to accurately gauge player skill. If you go by win percentage, a completely new player could get lucky and win a few fights in a row and get thrown in with the best of the best - only to get owned so badly they lose interest. Or a highly skilled player getting a losing streak, forcing them to fight lame "Flowchart Ken"-like players just to get their ratio back up.



That's how all ranked games are. Ranks usually get evened out after a few weeks.


----------



## nick65 (May 15, 2010)

new screenshot, chris beating hulk with his elec stick


----------



## Akira (May 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Not at the expense of people who never got the chance to, no. Not everyone that plays fighting games is a Daigo-wannabe, so why should we get penalised for not being as such? I've never properly played MvC2 and I'm only interested in MvC3 because Dante and Chris are in it... I'm hardly the only one, either.
> 
> Does that mean we should basically get a "GTFO" sign from Capcom just because the purists don't like the idea of Capcom catering to us as well as them?



It isn't like you're getting a "GTFO" sign. MvC2 was not a difficult game to enjoy yet it still had depth for people that wanted it. If you invest more time into learning nuances and combos you *should* be able to beat someone that does not. This isn't elitism or "srs business", it is just standard gaming convention. The problem is not that Capcom are catering to casual players, it is that they seem to be removing depth for those that want it.

Also lol at the idea that anyone who tries to get good at a fighting game is a "Daigo-wannabe".


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 15, 2010)

I'm not gonna pass complete judgment until gameplay and more in depth information is released.

But from what I'm hearing so far...I'm afraid this might turn into another shitfest like TvC. I'd be pretty sad for the whole Marvel community.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 15, 2010)

hence y i'm sticking with TvC lol.

they say they're trying to make it more casual friendly but MvC2 was crazy casual friendly. its just they focused to much on the tourney scene and the stupid balance that only really mattered there.

im not saying to keep things the same at all. but i'd like to see things amped up. not simplified. 

there was a certain guessing/mix up game in MvC2 that was based on ur team selection and u had borderline infinite (or 60+ cubed or something lol) possibilities. while u still had pokes and some one on one, it was more like a zoning game on crack or u were controlling chess pieces. it was truly a team game.

MvC3 so far seems like the once countless possibilities are being reduced to one button and the assists become more like annoyances instead of key components of the fight.

im with Duy in that im not writing it off or nothin yet, but the info out so far doesnt sound like some epic sequel to one of the best fighters of all time.

the only saving grace is fuckin Dante is in this shit.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 15, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Not at the expense of people who never got the chance to, no. Not everyone that plays fighting games is a Daigo-wannabe, so why should we get penalised for not being as such? I've never properly played MvC2 and I'm only interested in MvC3 because Dante and Chris are in it... I'm hardly the only one, either.
> 
> Does that mean we should basically get a "GTFO" sign from Capcom just because the purists don't like the idea of Capcom catering to us as well as them?



"Daigo wannabe" REALLY? 

If you fight someone that actually knows what they doing compared to someone who just likes to press buttons and watch the fireworks happen, obviously the former will (or SHOULD) win everytime...if you put in the work, you should reap the benefits.


----------



## Mike S (May 15, 2010)

also that seth guy from capcom wrote this:
*Sorry I've been slow on this--being on the road all the time slows this kind of stuff down more than I wish it did, and I really wanted to nip this in the bud before it got blown all out of proportion. Darn you internets! Smile

Here is the bottom line: MVC3's controls are still in development, but it currently has 4 attack buttons, and two assist buttons. If you want the take-away, you can stop reading now because that's the bottom line.

The excitement has all come from the way those buttons are labeled--specifically because one of the attack buttons has a new name. Why does it get its own name? Because:

a) coming up with exciting new names for stuff is what marketing departments do (was "Aerial Rave" a reason to worry about what we used to just call "air combos"?).

b) it does some fun new stuff in some circumstances, but in many ways that stuff is not different than command normals in MVC2. It does stuff like launching (also a normal move in MVC2), causing OTG-able flying screen (normal in MVC2), and some other interesting effects (not as much like MVC2, but a pretty natural evolution).

I understand people's concerns and that even the hint of a change can cause people to go to red alert and divert all power to forward deflector shields. We know MVC2 is serious business, and a very special game. Part of the reason we know that is because we made it, and there are key people from MVC2 on MVC3. We've worked for years to make this game a reality, and so we take it very seriously. The objective is not to "dumb down" a thing, but there are ways to go new places without also giving new players the finger. We have high hopes--you should too. It's easy to get worked up and complain in the absence of a lot of hard info, and there will be plenty of time for that, but I hope we can agree that stuff should come after people have actually played the game and seen it in action.

The good news on that front is that--just like SFIV--we're not hiding this away, and want to get it out and into your hands as early and as often as we can.*


----------



## Ech?ux (May 15, 2010)

Looking forward to this game, quite a lot. And that's coming from a guy who only ever really liked Soul Calibur and Dragonball Tenkaichi. So I'm looking forward to this. 30 characters sounds good to me, the 56 from before never even caught my eye.(Especially after Tenkaichi two's roster )


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2010)

what with people fearing balance, Marvel was never about balance xD


----------



## nick65 (May 15, 2010)

gaming has changed since then, people have changed theyre opinion on games. change is good my son


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2010)

Agreed, just because past Marvel games were a cluster balance-wise, doesn't mean that should be status quo .

Anyways, cool news is cool. Luckily that should help extinquish the nerdrage or atleast decrease it a bit. I wonder if Chris's stun-rod has a stun effect. I'm also still holdin' out hope for zombie attacks. Uroburos plz?


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2010)

Balance or not (I don't have a problem with that I like both competitive and lulz gameplay)  people that want a great balance in their games of course wasn't big fans of the past marvel games and shouldn't have too much hopes with this new game out of the blue ,because is more likely that they are going to get butthurt .


----------



## Superstars (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for that interview *Zoro!*
I can't wait to see the game in action at Evo.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2010)

I see beserker barrage. :33


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2010)

Superstars said:


> PWNED!
> 
> Whatever happened to being a decent player and playing the games for fun?
> 
> Geeks try to make this serious business.



The thing is who wants to settle with just being a decent player?


----------



## lo0p (May 22, 2010)

Balance would be awesome.  I would love to see a team of Cammy, Jill, and Spider-Man be on equal footing against Blackheart, Magneto, and Cable in the 2011 Evo finals.  It's just not going to happen and that's all there is to it.   They can't even pull it off in the Street Fighter games.  So get your "favorite characters" and your "actually care about winning" teams ready!


----------



## Ech?ux (May 22, 2010)

lo0p said:


> Balance would be awesome.  I would love to see a team of Cammy, Jill, and Spider-Man be on equal footing against Blackheart, Magneto, and Cable in the 2011 Evo finals.  It's just not going to happen and that's all there is to it.   They can't even pull it off in the Street Fighter games.  So get your "favorite characters" and your "actually care about winning" teams ready!



Sounds like pokemon


----------



## Superstars (May 22, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> The thing is who wants to settle with just being a decent player?



People who don't have time to be world wide Tourney players..


----------



## kingbayo (May 22, 2010)

i both love the "seriousness" of SF/Marvel games, but i also appreciate the "pick up n play" factor as well. alot of ppl wont touch these kinda games, cuz they arent "user friendly" like games such as SC or Tkkn. And you get bored playin the useless, and very misleading A.I. Online is good, but _MOST_ ppl online are extremely cheap, suck nutz or frankly cant get a game cuz sometimes, online sux ass. Its nice to have friends, or family members pick a game up, and challenge you to a state of not actually beating you, but at least let you have fun playing someone other than the AI or a Online guy who gets 3 lucky rounds in, wont play you again cuz he thinks you suck, when personally, I think its impossibel to determine whos betta in 3 rounds. this is all _IMO_ btw.


----------



## Superstars (May 23, 2010)

kingbayo said:


> i both love the "seriousness" of SF/Marvel games, but i also appreciate the "pick up n play" factor as well..



Yeah so do I..It could be like SF vs MSH and have a beginner and expert mode [manual] play.

Anyways the gameplay should be fun and fast.


----------



## Superstars (May 25, 2010)

MORE NEWS!! It seems as if MVC 3 won't be played at EVO!!





> Will Marvel vs. Capcom 3 be playable at this year's E3?
> 
> Seth: I'm pushing very hard to make sure people get a chance to play MvC3, whether that be at E3 or otherwise. Part of the issue is that (as has been repeatedly mentioned), there are many non-final aspects about the game. This should be obvious given where it is in the development cycle, but the concern is that if we show something that isn't 100% done, everyone will still treat it like this was the final product rather than a game that's not coming out until 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2010)

I wouldn't expect to play the game for at least 5 years, bro.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 25, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Not at the expense of people who never got the chance to, no. Not everyone that plays fighting games is a Daigo-wannabe, so why should we get penalised for not being as such? I've never properly played MvC2 and I'm only interested in MvC3 because Dante and Chris are in it... I'm hardly the only one, either.
> 
> Does that mean we should basically get a "GTFO" sign from Capcom just because the purists don't like the idea of Capcom catering to us as well as them?


Daigo never played Marvel -_____-;;

1.If you're just getting the game because you like some characters, and just want to play it with friends and shit, easy modo doesn't matter. A lot of my friends who weren't into fighting games played Marvel 2 back in the days, and even though they were playing shitty characters, couldn't control space, and barely had the execution needed for launch into magic series, they still loved the game.
2. If the friends you play with are gdlk Marvel players, you have no excuse to suck because playing them should make you better, regardless of if you want to enter tournaments, playing them would up your game to a level where you don't need it to be easy.
3. If you actually want to get the game and get into it, and play at tournament level, then you just need to GRIND THAT SHIT OUT. The "I want to be able to do well in tourney play, but, I don't wanna work at it", attitude is pathetic.

edit: please note the "you" I speak of isn't particularly, you, Lyra, I just used it as a blanket statement to anyone that supports the easy modo aspects of the game.

What "purists" don't like is not catering to casuals as well.. Because that is not what they're doing. What they're doing is catering SOLELY to casuals and giving the GTFO sign to tournament players. The old Marvel series was incredibly deep and complex, but, still playable and enjoyable by casuals.
Making it a braindead, mash fest with a built in Easy Button for the sake of casuals, WILL make it unplayable to the oldschool Marvel players who've been faithfully supporting the last game for 10 fucking years. 
All for the sake of newbs and netplay scrubs who didn't play fighting games until SF4 came out, and you act like older players have no right to be pissed?


----------



## Superstars (May 25, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Daigo never played Marvel -_____-;;
> 
> 1.If you're just getting the game because you like some characters, and just want to play it with friends and shit, easy modo doesn't matter. A lot of my friends who weren't into fighting games played Marvel 2 back in the days, and even though they were playing shitty characters, couldn't control space, and barely had the execution needed for launch into magic series, they still loved the game.
> 2. If the friends you play with are gdlk Marvel players, you have no excuse to suck because playing them should make you better, regardless of if you want to enter tournaments, playing them would up your game to a level where you don't need it to be easy.
> ...



I'm sorry but lol, all of the VS series have been easy mode and all about button mashing. There has been/is nothing "deep" or "complex" about the games. It doesn't matter if this game is catering to the new players with a one button special. If a so called "hardcore" player is good enough he/she should still be able to overcome such with their "tourney level" skill. 

This is coming from an old school classic player.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 25, 2010)

You aren't oldschool at all if you think any VS game is about mashing.

When I say "oldschool" I mean, players who are good, and have been good for a long time.

You're still a scrub, you don't count.

Obviously tourney players will be able to play, and likelihood is, if the game remains anything like it's predacessors, the same players will remain dominant. The point is, that the game will be boring.


----------



## Agmaster (May 25, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Fuck balance, this is Marvel.


Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd thread.  MvC2 was SO unbalanced it became balanced.  Capcom doesn't care about balance in the vs series.  S'why Capcom chars rocked SNK ones in both SVCs.  Dunno about TvC, though.


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Daigo never played Marvel -_____-;;



Daigo is synonymous with the tourney playing crowd. I know your brain is overloaded with hitbox and frame calculations, but do try to spot an analogy when you see one.



> 1.If you're just getting the game because you like some characters, and just want to play it with friends and shit, easy modo doesn't matter. A lot of my friends who weren't into fighting games played Marvel 2 back in the days, and even though they were playing shitty characters, couldn't control space, and barely had the execution needed for launch into magic series, they still loved the game.



Your point? I play a wide variety of games in all sorts of different genres. Things like "easy mode" do matter to me, but only because I'm not the kind of gamer who only passingly learns the various tricks.



> 2. If the friends you play with are gdlk Marvel players, you have no excuse to suck because playing them should make you better, regardless of if you want to enter tournaments, playing them would up your game to a level where you don't need it to be easy.



I know that. Thanks to a friend of mine, I got pretty damn skilled with Cammy in SSFII and managed to own quite a lot of people and get an impressive W/L ratio to boot (around 70% of my matches were wins before I stopped playing). None of that changed the fact that I've never taken the game seriously enough to care about balancing changes. Hitboxes and frames and EX Cancels have never mattered to me. 

It's all about getting the right move off at the right time. That's all. MvC3 won't be any different.



> What "purists" don't like is not catering to casuals as well.. Because that is not what they're doing. What they're doing is catering SOLELY to casuals and giving the GTFO sign to tournament players. The old Marvel series was incredibly deep and complex, but, still playable and enjoyable by casuals. Making it a braindead, mash fest with a built in Easy Button for the sake of casuals, WILL make it unplayable to the oldschool Marvel players who've been faithfully supporting the last game for 10 fucking years. All for the sake of newbs and netplay scrubs who didn't play fighting games until SF4 came out, and you act like older players have no right to be pissed?



Of course "older players" have no right to be pissed if all you're doing is blowing everything out of proportion. A few functions are mapped to the Exchange button and all of a sudden the entire game is turned into a "braindead mashfest"? What the hell are you even going on about? They've only streamlined those functions and you act like they've broken the whole damn system.

As for "newbs and netplay scrubs", they're a fact of life now. They're in our games, in all genres, and there's nowt we can do about that. They supply a vastly greater amount of cash to the developers now that they're being targetted and I can't name very many games that AREN'T opening their gates for that new crowd. Final Fantasy XIII was streamlined and dumbed down for new gamers, with two thirds of your party doing whatever the AI wants them to. Even in typical shooter games, your squad mates can now kill the enemies that they never could five or ten years ago. Fuck, even in White Knight Chronicles your AI allies can kill bosses for you without you even needing to take part in the fight! But one thing holds true for all of those games - for the veteran gamers, the challenge is still there. We just have to look harder for it (although in shooter games, it's as easy as just selecting Hard instead of Normal and the challenge in RPGs these days is in the sidequests).

Games will continue to do the same thing they have been - they'll simplify certain elements of the games so that the "newbs" can buy and enjoy the titles that the veteran gamers have insufficient funds to turn into a profit and the more complex gameplay elements will be tucked away neatly for those who know where to look.


----------



## Superstars (May 25, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> You aren't oldschool at all if you think any VS game is about mashing.
> 
> When I say "oldschool" I mean, players who are good, and have been good for a long time.
> 
> ...



You didn't play the game yet nor see it you can't say it will be boring.

I'm an old school player cause I know that in the VS series button mashing [how fast one can mash the buttons and know what they are doing at the same time in a VS game [especially the fast engine types like the VS series] to get as many hits in the combo one can get, particularly in this game]. 

So please you obviosuly don't know what you are chatting or do you think this is like the slow snail play of SSF4 where you got to lol "link" lame combos?

Stop trying to make the game deeper than what it is suppose to be rookie.


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to the world of cliche online fighting game arguments.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2010)

I still don't understand why you guys are arguing with Superstar. Either he's a really good troll or a really bad player.

Also for the sake of things...
Yes, links do exist in MvC2. Please review Sentinel's Fly/Unfly combos.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2010)

Superstars said:


> You didn't play the game yet nor see it you can't say it will be boring.
> 
> I'm an old school player cause I know that in the VS series button mashing [how fast one can mash the buttons and know what they are doing at the same time in a VS game [especially the fast engine types like the VS series] to get as many hits in the combo one can get, particularly in this game].
> 
> ...



Riiiiight.. Mashing fast to get more hits in a combo, that you won't land if you don't know how to.

-Control space with your point character
-Control space with your assist character
-Protect the assist character with your point character, while still keeping the point character safe
-Use the assist character bait the opponent, and when you can or can't do it against what characters
-BLOCK MIX UPS, because Marvel is literally one of the hardest games to block mixups on reaction.
-HIT YOUR OPPONENT, this sounds stupid, but, if they are good at controlling space, you won't be able to touch them, you'll just get zoned out by the assist and rushed the fuck down by the point character, or zoned by the point character, and pushed out by the AA assist if you just so happen to get in

Please, please post a video of you doing HALF the shit Yipes does, and tell me how much of an easy mode button mashing game Marvel is.

@ Lyra, all of that giant text wall still doesn't have an answer to why it woul be dumbed down to cater casuals, when casuals can buy a game casually enjoy it at their level of play?


----------



## Superstars (May 26, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Riiiiight.. Mashing fast to get more hits in a combo, that you won't land if you don't know how to.
> 
> -Control space with your point character
> -Control space with your assist character
> ...



I see you suck and just fail at this, all that can be beaten by timing and reactions....You are not showing how much of an expert you are with these posts.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I see you suck and just fail at this all that zoning crap and blocking mix ups can be beaten by timing and reactions....You are not showing how much of an expert you are with these lame posts.



My earlier posts state I'm not a Marvel player.. My heart just bleeds for the community who've faithfully dumped quarters into Marvel cabinets for 10 years, and are getting shit on a stick for a sequel.

If I were, though, I'd say simply that no player is perfect, that no matter how good you are at controlling space, people will get passed it.. and no matter how good you are at blocking, sooner or later, you'll get hit.

Controlling space and blocking well, are a major part of any fighting game, but, nobody does it perfectly. Otherwise there'd be no tournaments, everyone would result in draw games. What I'm saying is that if you don't understand those concepts, and do them WELL, you will be shit on by someone who does. If you understood things like that we wouldn't be arguing.


----------



## Superstars (May 26, 2010)

I understood what you were saying, I'm just waiting to see that you admitted space control/Zoning can't win one matches alone. However like you said those are big assets.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 26, 2010)

I think the best way to settle this would be two modes; one where it caters to hardcore players and another that caters towards casual players. Throw in training mode and button customization and there you have it. Please everyone. Even split the online modes like that or something.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I understood what you were saying, I'm just waiting to see that you *admitted space control/Zoning can't win one matches alone*. However like you said those are big assets.



Really?


Justin only moved forward to go on an offensive when it's Sent vs. Sent and when Sanford only had like 1 character left.

Also fuck...
It's MARVEL!!!

The original MvC2 had tons of depth to it but yet it was still lenient for casuals to just mess aroudn. Dumbing the game down more is well...dumb. I know this first hand because at my local arcade we have 3 MvC2 cabinets. The cabinet in the corner is pretty much the scrub cab where all of the weaker plays and casuals hangout to play with their low tier teams. The other 2 machines cater to the better players who know the BS that exists in the game. Both crowd of players enjoys the game equally. I hear them laugh and have a good time playing it all the time. 

It doesn't matter how "hardcore" or "advanced" the game gets, the casual players will still play at a casual level. It doesn't really matter at all. I just think it is a stupid idea for Capcom to make shit retarded easy. For example, the Auto Correction, and lenient inputs for SF4 was a fuck stupid idea.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2010)

At least somebody understands, fuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Justin only moved forward to go on an offensive when it's Sent vs. Sent and when Sanford only had like 1 character left.
> ...


 Wait, wait, wait; arcades still exist?


----------



## C. Hook (May 26, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Maybe they'll give us Carnage instead.







CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, wait, wait; arcades still exist?



Surprisingly, they do. There's one at our local mall, but there don't seem to be any people there.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, wait, wait; arcades still exist?



I live in SoCal, so yes.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 26, 2010)

So I heard a rumor that Spiderman may not be in this game? Something about Activision or something?


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 26, 2010)

Echo% said:


> So I heard a rumor that Spiderman may not be in this game? Something about Activision or something?



Activision owns the video game rights to Spiderman or something like that


----------



## Inugami (May 27, 2010)

Echo% said:


> So I heard a rumor that *Spiderman may not be in this game*? Something about Activision or something?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 27, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I live in SoCal, so yes.



People still play Marvel at C.F, I believe.. and even though it's dead now, people occasionally show up for it at U.P, too.


----------



## Mokujon (May 28, 2010)

anyone going to evo this year?  how many of you guys are on SRK too?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2010)

this, spiderman is a make or break for me. i'd probably get this game when it's cheap if he's not playable.


----------



## Eunectes (May 28, 2010)

Spider-man is in the game:

I heard that it is ultimate spider-man and not the 616 one because the tv show and the reboot seem to go that way.
Anyway the 'spider-man wil not be in MVC3" rumor was made up by spider-man/marvel fans because he didn,t get his 5 seconds of fame in the trailer.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 28, 2010)

Lets hope so! Ultimate Spidey was sick! MAYBE ULTIMATE VENOM TOO OH SHIT YEAH


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 29, 2010)

Mokujon said:


> anyone going to evo this year?  how many of you guys are on SRK too?



Yes and yes.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trKniZ9_C2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (May 29, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Lets hope so! Ultimate Spidey was sick! MAYBE ULTIMATE VENOM TOO OH SHIT YEAH


It could just be a rumor through i just remember reading abouth it at superherohype but it has been a while so i don,t now if it is fake or not.
However spider-man wil be in the game atleast.
I don,t realy think it wil be much of a difference anyway since they have the same costume. 
The only difference i could see is that the Ultimate version would be weaker and slower.


----------



## Talon. (May 29, 2010)

i dont give a darn about spidey, im just happy that theres Dante


----------



## Superstars (May 29, 2010)

Yall know gmeplay is gonna be shown at E3 this June!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see the supers.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 29, 2010)

Deadpool is going to beat his opponent with his life bar. I pray for it.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 30, 2010)

Ingame Screen 


Rest of the screens @


----------



## Ech?ux (May 30, 2010)

Ryu looks better in this game than SSFIV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2010)

am i the only one disgusted by the screens? 

i feel the gameplay might suffer from this.. hopefully i am wrong..


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 30, 2010)

Disgusted how?


----------



## Ech?ux (May 30, 2010)

Yeah how are they disgusting? The bright lights and effects are probably for Ultras or supers, or powerful combos.


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2010)

Khris said:


> am i the only one disgusted by the screens?
> 
> i feel the gameplay might suffer from this.. hopefully i am wrong..



I agree it look very plastic , it gives me bad memories of that game called Avengers in Galactic Storm.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Ryu looks better in this game than SSFIV



Agreed.

Though I've always hated the art design of SF4, it's so ugly.


----------



## Superstars (May 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Though I've always hated the art design of SF4, it's so ugly.



Yep and the gameplay is slow and ugly too...I hope MVC 3 will be better in both.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 31, 2010)

I liked the graphic style, not really the art direction though.


----------



## Xell (May 31, 2010)

I'm hoping they include Phoenix Wright in this game. 

Come on, it would be awesome.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2010)

As long as the gameplay is good I'm happy.


----------



## Mokujon (Jun 1, 2010)

this game will be good no matter what,  i have faith


----------



## nick65 (Jun 10, 2010)

was there an official site already? cuz when i type in marvelvscapcom3.com it needs a key unlock or something


----------



## Mokujon (Jun 10, 2010)

Playable demo at E3??

if anyone wants to play mvc2 on psn hit me up.  Mokujon


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 10, 2010)

Dante looks mad


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## thesh00ter (Jun 10, 2010)

so is this how all the long anticipated sequels are gonna turn out now?  an de-evolution from their former anime style?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 10, 2010)

A de-evolution from their former anime style? What?


----------



## Newton (Jun 10, 2010)

HOLY FUCK YES

I hope its just as fast paced

and I also hope this one doesn't get as convoluted as mvc2, I'm fucking tired of playing against Storm-CC-Sent

And about the plasticy look, I think they'll probably refine the textures a bit before release


----------



## Daedus (Jun 10, 2010)

thesh00ter said:


> so is this how all the long anticipated sequels are gonna turn out now?  an de-evolution from their former anime style?



If you think that the comic style they've chosen is somehow a de-evolution from the outdated sprites for MvC2, you need to get your eyes checked.  I won't say the new art direction is groundbreaking, but it sure as hell isn't a step down.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Dante looks mad
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Man I need to know who that artist is. I love his/her art. Can't say I'm really looking forward to another MvC though. Games were really broken and I don't think to highly of the game mechanics.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 10, 2010)

Toshiaki Mori aka Shinkiro. He's the guy that did all the artwork for the SNK games. Now he works for Capcom. Loved his renditions of Ryu and Chun Li in TvC.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2010)

Of course. That's why his art looked so familiar. I love that guys artwork. Really amazing. SNK lost a really amazing artist there.


----------



## nick65 (Jun 11, 2010)

new trailer:


----------



## Noah (Jun 11, 2010)

How did I not even consider Dante and Wade being rivals? The thought never even crossed my mind. 

Now what guesses do we have for those silhouettes? I see Chun Li on the right, Dormammu at the top, Super Skrull in that mess to the left and....I can't make anything of the others. Except maybe the one with Chun being Frank.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2010)

Dante and Deadpool being rivals is pretty awesome.

Though I hope the story isn't too bad.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 11, 2010)

i figured they'd make Dante and Deadpool fight. they're both mrecs with mouths


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Man I need to know who that artist is. I love his/her art. Can't say I'm really looking forward to another MvC though. Games were really broken and I don't think to highly of the game mechanics.



broken? no.


unbalanced? oh heelll yes.
*
EDIT:* Dante drawn Shinkiro style? FUCK YES!


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 11, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Though I hope the story isn't too bad.



I think it's safe to say that the majority of people who will be playing this game won't really care about the story.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 11, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> I think it's safe to say that the majority of people who will be playing this game won't really care about the story.



i feel like fucking getting a sledge hammer and going ham everytime a fucker says that. i like the little story there is in my fighting games....SF4 is the exception. its just a huge retcon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 12, 2010)

Well it's not like any of the VS games had a good story to begin with.

Plus...fuck the story.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 12, 2010)

God damn u Duy


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> I think it's safe to say that the majority of people who will be playing this game won't really care about the story.



Well yeah neither will I really.

But a good story is never a bad thing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2010)

has their ever been a good story in a fighting game?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 12, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> has their ever been a good story in a fighting game?



Yes                   .


----------



## LayZ (Jun 12, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> I think it's safe to say that the majority of people who will be playing this game won't really care about the story.


I don't know the story of any fighting game. I just keep pressing buttons until the round starts.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

I liked a few King of Fighters stories, Guilty Gear's, and Blazblue's.


----------



## Freija (Jun 12, 2010)

This game looks awesome, but who the fuck is that devil character? Some random Capcom I presume, she looks like a manga character so


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 12, 2010)

Freija said:


> This game looks awesome, but who the fuck is that devil character? Some random Capcom I presume, she looks like a manga character so



Are you talking about the woman under Iron-Man ?


----------



## Freija (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, never seen that character before... I think.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 12, 2010)

Freija said:


> Yeah, never seen that character before... I think.



Her name's Morrigan Aensland from Darkstalkers.

Street Fighter's darker sibling.

She's in most crossover games made by Capcom so my guess is you probably saw her in one of them.


----------



## Freija (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, probably seen her in them, but never really knew anything about the character.

Isn't Darkstalkers a fighting game too?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2010)

Freija

I see you posting in a Capcom thread.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 12, 2010)

god i hope capcom does this game justice


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 12, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i feel like fucking getting a sledge hammer and going ham everytime a fucker says that. i like the little story there is in my fighting games....SF4 is the exception. its just a huge retcon.





The Tekken series is for me a prime example of what can go wrong with a popular fighting game where their is a storyline of some sort, but in the end you want to just completely ignore because most of it is full of rubbish.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 12, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i feel like fucking getting a sledge hammer and going ham everytime a fucker says that. i like the little story there is in my fighting games....SF4 is the exception. its just a huge retcon.



Dude did say "majority" lol


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 12, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> The Tekken series is for me a prime example of what can go wrong with a popular fighting game where their is a storyline of some sort, but in the end you want to just completely ignore because most of it is full of rubbish.



Tekken had 1 of the most best fighting game storyline after 3 the eries became shit


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 12, 2010)

GASP!!!

Someone doesn't know how Morrigan is? I am mindfucked.


----------



## Freija (Jun 12, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Freija
> 
> I see you posting in a Capcom thread.



Sorry bro, Dante summoned me.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> SF is one huge retcon.



Fixed                .


----------



## Newton (Jun 12, 2010)

Ahh Morrigan/Lilith

Fucking awesome character


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 12, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Tekken had 1 of the most best fighting game storyline



I wouldn't know I only started playing from Tekken 2 >. But I don't deny the initial game had a good storyline. Most of the first installments for fighting games do.


----------



## thesh00ter (Jun 12, 2010)

Daedus said:


> If you think that the comic style they've chosen is somehow a de-evolution from the outdated sprites for MvC2, you need to get your eyes checked.  I won't say the new art direction is groundbreaking, but it sure as hell isn't a step down.


i don't have a problem with newer style of animation of have a problem with art style.  i hate that glorified Poser look.  why could they go the route of Blazblue or KOF XII/III?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 12, 2010)

Dante makes this a must buy for me.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Ahh Morrigan/Lilith
> 
> Fucking awesome character



Morrigan and Lilith are two different characters until the ending of VS.

Meh, I'll probably buy this game because of Deadpool.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 13, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> I wouldn't know I only started playing from Tekken 2 >. But I don't deny the initial game had a good storyline. Most of the first installments for fighting games do.


Tekken 1-5 had great storylines. Tekken 6 though ugh that was a shitfest.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 13, 2010)

New promo art image:


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 14, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> New promo art image:



Is that a UK ad?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 14, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> Is that a UK ad?



Pretty sure that's the E3 ad.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 14, 2010)

My mistake. Saw the London based ad company and assumed as such.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> New promo art image:


 I would totally break the glass and steal that poster. 100%.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 14, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new trailer with Deadpool and Dante?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Morrigan and Lilith are two different characters until the ending of VS.
> 
> Meh, I'll probably buy this game because of Deadpool.



I prefer Lilith.

I main her in VS.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I prefer Lilith.
> 
> I main her in VS.



Jedah is where it's at.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

Jedah is my secondary main.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

Power to the Low-Tiers.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 15, 2010)

Dante vs. Deadpool is already a classic.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 15, 2010)

am i the only one that fines it weird that spiderman is no where to be found


----------



## Daedus (Jun 15, 2010)

Actual gameplay.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't see Deadpool using his health bar


----------



## Noah (Jun 15, 2010)

Wolverine's voice bothers me and Cap's is awful. Wade sounds just as annoying and fantastic as he should. 

Iron Man still looks a little off, but everything else looks great.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 15, 2010)

_"You pressed the wrong button!"_ lol Deadpool 

That game looks like so much FUN.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow dante looks awesome!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> I don't see Deadpool using his health bar



it's probably his super combo or too complex to do


----------



## jkingler (Jun 15, 2010)

The gameplay looks ridiculously awesome. 

Also, "Dude" is priceless.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 15, 2010)

Complete first animation promo. 

love the bar fight 

[YOUTUBE]7WZdQD2kEk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Dante and Deadpool. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj1_By1c39A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2010)

Still think the movement looks clunky.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohhh that game pek


----------



## Higawa (Jun 15, 2010)

The World said:


> Dante and Deadpool.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj1_By1c39A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Dante 65 hit combo pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

I wasn't expecting it to be so comicy, I much preferred seeing the Marvel characters in a anime style myself, looks fun gameplay wise, but the graphics are really weird looking after playing TvC.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 15, 2010)

It's pretty much TvC but sped up by alot. Game looks like a blast already.

And alot of Dante's combos reminded me of Ragna.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 15, 2010)

So the controls still the same ?

and where's my healthbar action


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

I like what I saw thus far.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2010)

BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5QwH5Svnfw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaE8xrTIbvs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVLjDZfZOlo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp0vlyCCkQQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2010)

Chris might be the new Cable if Cable isn't in the game, lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder if the Legends stage confirms a Legends Megaman character.


----------



## Noah (Jun 15, 2010)

First gameplay vid has Felicia.

I absolutely love that Wade not only has the Shoryuken, but it's a launcher. His "I loves me some guns!" is getting waaayyy annoying though.

I'm noticing a severe lack of him crying for chimichangas as well.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

The gameplay footage is actually making me interested in this game. 

Deadpool is hilarious.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 15, 2010)

That one reporter in the Daily Bugle stage jumps pretty high...



...Peter, is that you?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

I will be maining Dante for sure.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 16, 2010)

Visually, the game looks good.


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2010)

Deadpool doing a Shouryuken made my day 

Game looks fantastic though, crazy action and characters. I love it and I'm not a fighting game person at all


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey, can anyone help me out? I have Marvel vs Capcom 2, just got it, but i am a complete noob at the game, as it doesnt have a tutorial, and everytime i go online everyone is sooooo rapage lol, and i used to be great at SSBB, im aware its different but i am a good gamer, i just want to know if theres any online type of tutorials that could me besides finding random topics when i type it into google and get nothing.

That game is fuckin hard, and i want to get good at it, but these type of games you cant just get good at gettin your ass beat a million times online.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Hey, can anyone help me out? I have Marvel vs Capcom 2, just got it, but i am a complete noob at the game, as it doesnt have a tutorial, and everytime i go online everyone is sooooo rapage lol, and i used to be great at SSBB, im aware its different but i am a good gamer, i just want to know if theres any online type of tutorials that could me besides finding random topics when i type it into google and get nothing.
> 
> That game is fuckin hard, and i want to get good at it, but these type of games you cant just get good at gettin your ass beat a million times online.





*Characters that are playable?*
Sentinel
Storm
Magneto
Cable
Iron Man

*Good assists?*
Captain Commando - Anti-Air
Psylocke - Anti-Air
Cyclops - Anti-Air
Dr.Doom - Anti-Air
T.Bonne - Projectile

Enjoy.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 16, 2010)

^ DEM X-MEN


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 16, 2010)

I like how Dante's Assist is a multi hitting Corridor.


----------



## Newton (Jun 16, 2010)

I noticed aerial launchers, 'bounce' - the enemy bouncing off the ground off of which you can continue your combo, and the ability to snap back, and then continue the combo on the new character

looks good so far

Nova, you on PS3? we can run some games for practice


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFWLhBanoMc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRkYoB3P4nM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Newton (Jun 16, 2010)

Dante seems more like a Strider type

Deadpool is just lulz "pinapple!"

I will never get tired of weapon x

Morrigan <3


----------



## zebas1 (Jun 16, 2010)

most anticipated game of the decade


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> I noticed aerial launchers, 'bounce' - the enemy bouncing off the ground off of which you can continue your combo, and the ability to snap back, and then continue the combo on the new character
> 
> looks good so far
> 
> Nova, you on PS3? we can run some games for practice



Yeah, im not sure how to add people yet, havent made friends on it

ima fan of jin lol but i cant use him now or something


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

Deadpool is gonna be god tier


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2010)

Is Deadpool voiced by Nolan North *same guy as Nathan Drake*? Cuz I could swear he sounds like him. But if it is him thats fucking awesome


----------



## Eki (Jun 16, 2010)

So who's ready to get smashed on?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 16, 2010)

The game looks great. I still don't understand why there hasn't been a Marvel vs DC.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

I won't be interested until I see my Sam in there


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 16, 2010)

Game looks fun (Visually) to play.

Can't say I'm going to like it though.

But I see Morrigan and Felicia <3 all that's left is Bulletta.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 16, 2010)

Dammit, Capcom.  Where is mah Final Justice?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 16, 2010)

whatcha think guys is that too big?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2010)

It's about 3 times the allowed size on NF. =p


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 16, 2010)

Corran said:


> Deadpool doing a Shouryuken made my day
> 
> Game looks fantastic though, crazy action and characters. I love it and I'm not a fighting game person at all



Most likely a reference to this..


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Wesker should at least be in it if they're going to do one more from the RE camp. Far more believable than Chris. 

But knowing Capcom, Leon/Sheva will be the likely choice.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's about 3 times the allowed size on NF. =p



Ok    but it looks good tho


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Motherfuckin Dante, he has such a cool moveset (as always)

Deadpool seems like boss in the game


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 16, 2010)

^ lol troll


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Wesker should at least be in it if they're going to do one more from the RE camp. Far more believable than Chris.
> 
> But knowing Capcom, Leon/Sheva will be the likely choice.



Wesker or Leon would make a better choice from the RE cast.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

So why does Chris get so much flak?


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So why does Chris get so much flak?



Military business


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ICbf9nIrww[/YOUTUBE] 

makes more sense to me now.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't actually mind Dante being in it. A character like him seems too obvious for a game like this.

But Vergil would be nice. Probably won't see him though (might get one of the ladies from DMC or Nero... Capcom seems to be going for recent)


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Motherfuckin Sparda instead of every char from DMC


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

I just want to know what Megaman characters I'm getting.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

I want X. Really X and Zero.


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> I don't actually mind Dante being in it. A character like him seems too obvious for a game like this.
> 
> But Vergil would be nice. Probably won't see him though (might get one of the ladies from DMC or Nero... Capcom seems to be going for recent)



If they were going for recent, wouldn't they have used DMC4 Dante? Vergil might still show up if they listen to the fans.



Keollyn said:


> *I want X. Really X* and Zero.



*Do Want.*


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Soki from Onimusha as secret character

it would be just badass.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Power Stone and Project Justice characters would be nice too.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 16, 2010)

Dante's cr.A looks like a pistol shot to the toe.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

The World said:


> If they were going for recent, wouldn't they have used DMC4 Dante? Vergil might still show up if they listen to the fans.



Well, I'm using the Chris showing as the reason I believe Capcom is going recent. 

Dante is still a character they would pick nonetheless, so they can grab any model they want (which would be DMC3 since it his most popular).

But deciding characters period--I think they'd go for Nero (not like I want them to, but just a feeling)



> Do Want.



It needs to happen. Really.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> I want X. Really X and Zero.



That would be cool, in their MMZ forms. 

Since we got MMX Zero in TvC recently.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

No, seriously. X. It must happen Capcom.



Sephiroth said:


> That would be cool, in their MMZ forms.
> 
> Since we got MMX Zero in TvC recently.



I'm not familiar with that form. Let me go check.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Power Stone and *Project Justice c*haracters would be nice too.



Freakin awesome.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> Soki from Onimusha as secret character
> 
> it would be just badass.



If Capcom gives us Soki and not Samanosuke, I'm not buying another game from them 

Both would be preferable


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Doesn't X show up in TvC?


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> If Capcom gives us Soki and not Samanosuke, I'm not buying another game from them
> 
> Both would be preferable



Jean Reno


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

When Samanouske left, Onimusha died with him.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> Freakin awesome.



Only think I hate about that--too many too choose from. I'm pretty sure my faves won't get picked for the game.

But as long as a Rival School character is represented, I'm happy.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Only think I hate about that--too many too choose from. I'm pretty sure my faves won't get picked for the game.
> 
> But as long as a Rival School character is represented, I'm happy.



Batsu
Eiji
Daigo
Kurow

one of them for sure


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

The World said:


> When Samanouske left, Onimusha died with him.



Truer words cannot be spoken.



Blade said:


> Jean Reno



And him. Definitely him


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> I'm not familiar with that form. Let me go check.


]


Only picture I found of them together.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> Batsu
> Zaki
> Daigo
> Kurow
> ...



Kyoko
Roy
Kyosuke
Eiji
Wild Diago

for me. Although I wouldn't mind if Batsu or Shoma represented their camp. Akira would be awesome (but highly unlikely)


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Samanouske and Jean Reno on the same team would break the game.

Oh shit and Dormammu is in this game? Sweet.

Iron Man has Extremis armor too. Badass.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Only picture I found of them together.



Oh that's cool. Zero I would say go for it Capcom. X I'd prefer his final armor from his earlier games.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Kyoko
> Roy
> Kyosuke
> Eiji
> ...




Wild Diago vs Hulk


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

The World said:


> Samanouske and Jean Reno on the same team would break the game.
> 
> Oh shit and Dormammu is in this game? Sweet.
> 
> Iron Man has Extremis armor too. Badass.



I want Samanosuke now that I see Dante in the game. I've been waiting for them to clash swords.



Blade said:


> Wild Diago vs Hulk


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

His Cyber elf form would be hilarious.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn i forgot to add Eiji in my fav char list

also Capcom must add one from Breath of Fire series, i mean motherfuckin come on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Oh that's cool. Zero I would say go for it Capcom. X I'd prefer his final armor from his earlier games.



These should give a general idea of what I meant though, original art from the game series.





Either way I would like to get any.


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> Damn i forgot to add Eiji in my fav char list
> 
> also Capcom must add one from Breath of Fire series, i mean motherfuckin come on.



Yeah put Ryu or Sten from BoF series Capcom! Make it happen!



Sephiroth said:


> These should give a general idea of what I meant though, original art from the game series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that last pic is.....................I came. 

Zero look like he don't take shit from nobody.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

That last image was awesome. Should be an optional costume.

Oh shoot, I forgot about BoF. Yes, definitely.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

The World said:


> His Cyber elf form would be hilarious.





Secret Boss.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Oh shoot, I forgot about BoF. Yes, definitely.



Capcom will probably neglect to include it again.

BoF 3 or 4 Ryu plox.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

One of those dudes will not approve the game if they don't be included as well.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

I think Capcom forgets their other games too.


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Capcom will probably neglect to include it again.
> 
> BoF 3 or 4 Ryu plox.



I like all Ryu's. 





Zero too. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

They must not neglet their other games as well, ok no prob add your popular, but add also some of your other epic and quality series as well.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

So Batsu and Soki were in Capcom's other VS.

Oh this is not looking good for me. So not looking good


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> *So Batsu and Soki were in Capcom's other VS.*
> 
> Oh this is not looking good for me. So not looking good



Filler games don't count man


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait to get my hands on Iron man. 

Marvel vs Capcom and the new MK are definitely on my must buy list. I need to start saving some money.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> Filler games don't count man



Well I say that because they already have their models/moveset lying around. It would be much easier for them to just slap it into MvC3 than to do new ones.

Which is what I fear might happen.


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

I have to admit though



badass artwork of the game, they had some other cool chars as well like: Casshern, Karas etc


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

There is also teh Marvel side to be thinking about, this wouldn't be a MvC game without Optic Blast.

So I'm hoping we see Cyclops, Gambit, The Thing, Sabretooth, and Dr.Doom.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

More FF I'll say. Johnny needs to be in it.

Heck all of them. I'm bubble braining everyone!


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> There is also teh Marvel side to be thinking about, this wouldn't be a MvC game without Optic Blast.
> 
> So I'm hoping we see Cyclops, Gambit, The Thing, Sabretooth, and Dr.Doom.



Thor, War Machine, DareDevil, yeah Dr.Doom, Carnage etc


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 16, 2010)

I think Thor's a pretty safe bet, upcoming movie and all


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow deadpool can do a shoryuken.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 16, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Wow deadpool can do a shoryuken.


It's just his Launcher. Most likely his Down Fierce. 
In the Comics he makes a Street Fighter Reference before uppercutting Shadow Cat and screaming out "Shoryuken".


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> There is also teh Marvel side to be thinking about, this wouldn't be a MvC game without Optic Blast.
> 
> So I'm hoping we see Cyclops, Gambit, The Thing, Sabretooth, and Dr.Doom.



Hoping for these as well, maybe Magneto as well.


----------



## Newton (Jun 16, 2010)

all god tiers need to come back, but not be god tier anymore


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> Thor, War Machine, DareDevil, yeah Dr.Doom, Carnage etc



Thor's very likely as is Doom in my opinion. War Machine would be too much of a Iron Man clone. 

With Dormammu confirmed, I'm hoping we get Dr. Strange


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 16, 2010)

I want Bulletta in.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 16, 2010)

Outside my favs who'll definately be in (Spidey, Thor, Wolvie), this game needs:

X-23
Nova
Iron Fist 
Luke Cage 
Valkyrie
Songbird


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Is it bad if you only like 2-3 characters on the marvel side?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 16, 2010)

I only like 2-3 characters from the Capcom side, so at least you won't get flamed by me lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

K, i just really hate comics, except for wolverine


----------



## KizaruTaicho (Jun 16, 2010)

the wiki page said there not putting in any fantastic four but i think there gonna put in super skrull to make up


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 16, 2010)

Did you guys kno that peter parker is the guy jumpin in the back with the camera


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> Outside my favs who'll definately be in (Spidey, Thor, Wolvie), this game needs:
> 
> X-23
> *Nova*
> ...



Who is that? I want to play him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Who is that? I want to play him.



)


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 16, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ICbf9nIrww[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> makes more sense to me now.



The gameplay doesn't look as bad as it sounded.

I still don't like it though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> )



I'd main him


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah, the exchange button makes sense now.


----------



## Noah (Jun 16, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> Outside my favs who'll definately be in (Spidey, Thor, Wolvie), this game needs:
> 
> X-23
> *Nova
> ...



I agree with these three and would also like to add Taskmaster, Moon Knight, MAX Frank Castle, Bullseye and "Here Comes Tomorrow" Beak (complete with baseball bat!) If we get a Spidey villain, I'll only accept Norman.

As far as the Capcom side goes: Megaman X FFS. How have we not had him yet?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 16, 2010)

@Noah: Good to see you like my male choices pal. 
I have to ask though, you have a problem with the superheroines ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2010)

glad to see u can't combo break out of all combos. phew


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> I want Bulletta in.



Yes. This. Please.


----------



## Noah (Jun 16, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> @Noah: Good to see you like my male choices pal.
> I have to ask though, you have a problem with the superheroines ?



Not DC heroines. I have a hard time coming up with Marvel ones I like. Off the top of my head, I've got....Emma Frost, Sue Storm and.....nope. That's all I can come up with. 

Edit: Oh wait, I lied. I forgot Squirrel Girl somehow.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 16, 2010)

This game better have Baroque.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 16, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> This game better have Baroque.



funniest post in the thread right here.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you implying TvC is bad?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 17, 2010)

Blade said:


> One of those dudes will not approve the game if they don't be included as well.



Considering Cody and Guy were only recently put in SSF4.

Mike Haggar could get into MvC 3.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 17, 2010)

If I were to wish for a character in, it would be X.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 17, 2010)

with S-Kill.

Iron Man Triangle Jumps at 9: 24

Also confirms whiffed normals and specials do not build meter.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 17, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Mike Haggar could get into MvC 3.



Yes, must happen!


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 17, 2010)

There've been rumours, nothing solid.

S-Kill did say it would be a 30 + roster.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 17, 2010)

Marvel Characters I want to see in the game.

Bullseye
Daredevil
Spiderman
Venom (Mac Gargan) or Norman Osborn (Green Goblin)
Black Cat
Moonstone
The Hood or Dr.Doom
Emma Frost
Thor
Penance


This is all I got for now but I know there are tons more.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2010)

Shuma Gorath should come back, just cause he's such an obscure character.


----------



## Newton (Jun 17, 2010)

"Dont grab me, Don't grab me, get the fuck away Shuma 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKK"


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 17, 2010)

i just hope they have more than 30 fucking characters. hell SSF4 has that many and most of them are copys of other charcters.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2010)

The game will have 30+ Probably not as many as Marvel 2 though. They'll  most likely get rid of all the filler characters like Servbot, Roll, Ken, Akuma, Dan, Bone Claw Wolverine, Charlie, Ruby Heart, Amingo etc.


----------



## KizaruTaicho (Jun 17, 2010)

Skaar, nuff said


----------



## Soca (Jun 17, 2010)

i cant bloody wait lol street fighter iv was already a success this'll be better


----------



## nick65 (Jun 17, 2010)

must see new movie:
deadpool does his second special, but misses:amazed............
but still lots of other good stuff.

and you can notice vietifull joe in the background as a balloon and when you make a nice combo string it says viewtifull, so hes in i guess

also when they go higher up, you will notice the fantastic four building in the back. so maybe some of them are in.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 17, 2010)

5:15

So Dante calls Steve just "Cap" huh ?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't kill me if this has already been posted, but apparently someone found this list via fucking around with the offical site's html:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ryu
> 
> chun
> 
> ...






Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## Akira (Jun 17, 2010)

Swap Trish for Vergil and the list wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## delirium (Jun 17, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> The game will have 30+ Probably not as many as Marvel 2 though. They'll  most likely get rid of all the filler characters like Servbot, Roll, *Ken*, Akuma, Dan, Bone Claw Wolverine, Charlie, Ruby Heart, Amingo etc.



No more VDO Kenfinites?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

?cureuil fou said:


> Don't kill me if this has already been posted, but apparently someone found this list via fucking around with the offical site's html:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share that.



All hail Doom!


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: _The list_


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ha! I knew that one of those silhouettes was Trish! Kept thinking it wasn't on the basis that it was _one character per every capcom game_.

And hell yeah, Wesker.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> Re: _The list_
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wesker vs. dante


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2010)

Did they announce a release date for this game yet?


----------



## Noah (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't really believe the list, but just in case it's real: Enough with Roll FFS. And fuck Megaman Volnutt. Seriously. Both of them need to go. Give me X or give me no Megaman at all. :booooooo

...and who the hell is Mike?


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 17, 2010)

Noah said:


> ...and who the hell is Mike?



Mike *Haggar!?*


----------



## LayZ (Jun 17, 2010)

I need to ban myself from this thread.  I just end up getting frustrated with the whole "Can look but not touch" aspect of it.  Its like the titty bar all over again.


----------



## Noah (Jun 17, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> Mike *Haggar!?*



Oh.

......OH!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 17, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I need to ban myself from this thread.  I just end up getting frustrated with the whole "Can look but not touch" aspect of it.  Its like the titty bar all over again.



You should go to titty bars in Toronto, you can look and touch up here.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You should go to titty bars in Toronto, you can look and touch up here.


Duly noted.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 17, 2010)

Lacks Samanosuke.

Lacks my desire to play now.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 17, 2010)

Source for the list of characters ?

Is it the flash coding one ?

Cause there've been two sites that claim as such but their source was shoryuken.com and there doesn't seem to be any post that has said list.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 17, 2010)

Noah said:


> I don't really believe the list, but just in case it's real: Enough with Roll FFS. And fuck Megaman Volnutt. Seriously. Both of them need to go. Give me X or give me no Megaman at all. :booooooo
> 
> ...and who the hell is Mike?



That list better be fake


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 17, 2010)

The List should be fake.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2010)

List is not real. No word from the Capcom channel on irc.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm sure it's fake. I mean Rockman Volnutt was great but it's next-gen and I think that Megaman X deserves to be there instead. He's been requested so much it's silly. Besides, X would be nice in this game. Great even.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2010)

Though if I recall correctly in Japan, X is one of the least popular series, while the original, Battle network, Legends, and Zero were more successful, which is why they get more representation then X.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2010)

Legends?

More successful than X?

I find that hard to believe since from what I understand the reason why there is no Legends 3 is because of how 'unpopular' it is.

That said, Legends is my second favourite MM series behind X.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 18, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I need to ban myself from this thread.  I just end up getting frustrated with the whole "Can look but not touch" aspect of it.  Its like the titty bar all over again.



What shitty strip club do you go to where you can't touch?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2010)

Got to play this yesterday for a bit.  The launcher button was a bit strange at first, but I'm sure I'll get used to it as time passes.  Ultimately, this game feels like Mahvel straight up. =)


----------



## LayZ (Jun 18, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> What shitty strip club do you go to where you can't touch?


They can psychically touch you but you can't grab them like you'd really want to.  My statement was more of an analogy of being teased than an anecdote about my strip club experiences.


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2010)

Top 10 new marvel chars roster (easily)

Thor
Nova
Dr Doom
Iceman
Colossus
Daredevil
Blackheart
Apocalypse
Punisher
Thanos


GG.


I hope 2 or 3 of them will be added at least.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2010)

Wait if you press back (direction) + assist you switch? LMAO! Wow... Good shit Capcom, fucking idiots.

Is that supposed to stop players from spamming assist and blocking? There's better ways to prevent Corridor spam.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 18, 2010)

Blade said:


> Top 10 new marvel chars roster (easily)
> 
> Thor
> Nova
> ...



If you think about it, Punisher would be too much like Chris Redfield or Deadpool. I'd love to see the Zombie incarnations of some Marvel characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Legends?
> 
> More successful than X?
> 
> ...



The Misadventures of Tron Bonne could almost be Legends 3. 

I think it more has to do with it being critically panned then anything, Famitsu 	giving the original game a 28/40.

They have also been rereleased on the psp and psn as of now.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2010)

A few notes on MvC 3 I found helpful.



> *MikeZ's Notes on the MvC3 E3 Build*
> 
> This is way more comprehensive than I thought it would be so it's kind of a long read. I want to try to get this posted on the front page, so please nominate the as an article. Thanks for writing all of this, Mike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2010)

Continued.



> Flying Screen – Doing a j.E in an aircombo (even as just 1 hit after a launch) will cause the camera to focus on the enemy, as MvC2 flying screen did. If your character goes off the left or right side of the screen (not the top), they will come dashing back in on the ground. Setting Flying Screen does not restrict your actions at all, and most j.E’s cause some floor bounce, so comboing after Flying Screen is more common. Doing jumpin->ground series->air series->(Exchange combo)->j.E, ground series xx ground super, DHC, DHC seems to be the standard combo formula.
> 
> Infinite Prevention – Rather than keeping undizzies as guaranteed escapes, MvC3 goes with the shortening-hitstun approach, like Guilty Gear/Blazblue. After the Infinite Prevention is triggered in a combo, moves cause nearly no hitstun, and the opponent can block out of your combo. This means that simple tall-character [j.A->A->B->B->C, land] will not work as an infinite, which is good. However, just like GG and BB it has the downside that the opponent tends to escape from regular non-infinite combos at strange times. If you start your combo with one extra wrong hit, the end of it will be blockable, or most supers and specials which are multiple hits won’t connect for the entire thing - allowing the opponent to punish you for getting hit by a Shinkuu Hadoken/Danke’s QCT+2P super/Chris’ grenade launcher super at the wrong time in a combo.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2010)

Just watched some more gameplay videos.

It's so fluid and flashy. It's amazing.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2010)

Flashy yes.

Fluid, maybe not so IMO. It looks clunky.

It looks like a sped up TvC.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Legends?
> 
> More successful than X?
> 
> ...



Successful it may not have been but it dose have a pretty big cult following and Keiji Inafune really REALLY wants to make a third one So yeah a Legends character making it in would be really kickass


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 19, 2010)

Same videos on Youtube except in 60 fps instead of 30 fps if people care.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 19, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Same videos on Youtube except in 60 fps instead of 30 fps if people care.



of course we care dude its MVC3 i can watch theses videos over and over


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2010)

I didn't notice till I watched them the second time, Captain America has a really awful voice.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Btw why didn't the put Dante from DMC2 or 4?



It would be better.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 19, 2010)

Blade said:


> Btw why didn't the put Dante from DMC2 or 4?
> 
> 
> 
> It would be better.



No reason really.

They just put in DMC 3 Dante on a whim most probably over DMC 4.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2010)

So...



THIS guy is going to be a playable character. (*Dormammu*)

Arcade boss?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 19, 2010)

He did appear at the end of the trailer.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Final Boss will be The Living Tribunal


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> He did appear at the end of the trailer.



Yeah, didn't see that trailer until after I made the post.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 19, 2010)

You know, maybe I'll still give this game a try even though I'm believing I won't see who I want to see.

Maybe more characters will be DLCs

Edit: Just notice the release date. I won't be able to play it anyway


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 19, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> No reason really.
> 
> They just put in DMC 3 Dante on a whim most probably over DMC 4.



I'd say they chose DMC3 Dante because he's the most over the top and actually most like a Comic Book character. 
Compare to DMC4 Dante who seems to me more like a film version and DMC1 Dante is just pure game version. DMC2 Dante had no chance considering the popularity and criticism of DMC2.

Plus, DMC3 has the most awesome weapons, Rebellion, Cerberus, Nevan.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 19, 2010)

DMC4 Dante wouldn't have been a bad choice either. Just from the videos I've seen, he was pretty cool.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

DMC2 Dante was the most badass version of him.At least for me.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is this dimitri from darkstalkers?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 19, 2010)

No.

It's not him.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 19, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> DMC4 Dante wouldn't have been a bad choice either. Just from the videos I've seen, he was pretty cool.



I think so to, I even think he would have been a better counterpart to Deadpool with all the dry humor and one liners 
But without without dmc3 there would be no ice powered tri-nunchaku or guitars shooting electricity and bats!


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 19, 2010)

Blade said:


> Final Boss will be The Living Tribunal



If he's anything like Abyss, that'll be too damn easy.

Large Hitbox and all.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 20, 2010)

DMC3 Dante was the best one I'd say. His younger humorish brash attitude is perfect for this game and I'd say he had the best weapons. That Dante was just "different" and in a good way. Sure DMC1 Dante was nice but his younger self was just brasher and he's more "loose". DMC4 Dante was nice buttttt nah. His weapons didn't look as fun. 

DMC3 Dante's perfect.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

I like young Dante best myself.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 20, 2010)

Dante's also top tier out of the shown characters, second is Iron-Man.


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2010)

Blade said:


> DMC2 Dante was the most badass version of him.At least for me.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 20, 2010)

System Walkthrough.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfeMt_n4rjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blade (Jun 20, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> System Walkthrough.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfeMt_n4rjg[/YOUTUBE]



The roster will be over 30+ fighters, right?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah           .


----------



## Blade (Jun 20, 2010)

Cover of the game:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2010)

Blade said:


> Cover of the game:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That seems fake, alot of the chr=aracters just look copy and pasted on.


----------



## Blade (Jun 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That seems fake, alot of the chr=aracters just look copy and pasted on.



It is fake, that's why i put  .

This game brought a lot of hype.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2010)

Insane Samurai said:


> is this dimitri from darkstalkers?



That's Dr.Strange, Marvel character.

For those who don't know Shuma Gorath is also a Dr.Strange villian.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 20, 2010)

Blade said:


> Cover of the game:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Totally fake.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That seems fake, alot of the chr=aracters just look copy and pasted on.



Really Dude?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 21, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Dante's also top tier out of the shown characters, second is Iron-Man.



I hope this is either trolling, or just joking.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

at Deadpool's moonwalk.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 21, 2010)

OMG people the "cover" is OBVIOUSLY a fake, no need to point it out anymore! the VS. emblem is a dead giveaway.

 SEE? scratching your chins over nothing


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 21, 2010)

Deadpool's forward run = HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## Cash (Jun 21, 2010)

wow, that box art looks awesome. i need a confirmation for Cable all ready, need to spam his anti air to make people mad again. i hope ice man and storm make it also so i can spam that giant ice ball and ice beam. that team makes everyone soooo mad lol

cant wait to get Morrigan and Dante on the same team though


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

Wesker is in the game?


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 21, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I hope this is either trolling, or just joking.



Could've sworn someone said he was.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Ganta said:


> wow, that box art looks awesome. i need a confirmation for Cable all ready, need to spam his anti air to make people mad again. i hope ice man and storm make it also so i can spam that giant ice ball and ice beam. that team makes everyone soooo mad lol
> 
> cant wait to get Morrigan and Dante on the same team though



And then the people who actually know how to play will smash on you 






I seriously can't wait for spring to come yet


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 22, 2010)

Ganta said:


> wow, that box art looks awesome. i need a confirmation for Cable all ready, need to spam his anti air to make people mad again. i hope ice man and storm make it also so i can spam that giant ice ball and ice beam. that team makes everyone soooo mad lol
> 
> cant wait to get Morrigan and Dante on the same team though



Box art is fake.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like TVC meets MVC. 

Should have stuck with 2D.


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

The World said:


> Wesker is in the game?



They have Redfield on the roster.Doubt if they add him.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

No 2D. I thought it was cool that it was in 3D


----------



## Ulti (Jun 25, 2010)

nice to find out that Dante and Deadpool are in this. Though I would like Jedah and Bulleta to be in this.

Who's that fire figure at the end of the recent trailer? Looks like Pyron...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 25, 2010)

Gaahhhh where is Storm?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 25, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> Who's that fire figure at the end of the recent trailer? Looks like Pyron...



it's


----------



## Ulti (Jun 25, 2010)

shame

I was hoping it would be Pyron. Still dormammu doesn't sound bad


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Where is Demitri to kick arses again?


----------



## Ulti (Jun 26, 2010)

wow demetri would be kickass

midnight bliss on Deadpool


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

If there is also Jedah, imagine a team combo of them against Deadpool.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> If there is also Jedah, imagine a team combo of them against Deadpool.



Donovan and Jon Talbain will own that's why capcom kept


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

MS81 said:


> Donovan and Jon Talbain will own that's why capcom kept



We talk only for main characters pal.


----------



## Ulti (Jun 26, 2010)

Donovan and Talbain are main characters though  Donovan or Morrigan was the one to canonically defeat Jedah and Talbain or Demetri was the one to canonically defeat Pyron.

I think it was Morrigan and Demetri though, seriously don't remember. Even still Donovan played a huge part in Vampire Saviour and Talbain played it big in the first. Though Talbain was forgotten


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> Donovan and Talbain are main characters though .Donovan or Morrigan was the one to canonically defeat Jedah and Talbain or Demetri was the one to canonically defeat Pyron.
> 
> I think it was Morrigan and Demetri though, seriously don't remember. Even still Donovan played a huge part in Vampire Saviour and Talbain played it big in the first. Though Talbain was forgotten



Morrigan beat Jedah and Demitri beat Pyron.Demitri believed that he is ready to fight Jedah.

About the main character thing, Demitri,Morrigan or Donovan are the selected one.


----------



## Ulti (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah I know, I just had to brush up on DS again sorry 

Though Donovan and Talbain did play huge parts in the Darkstalkers series. Donovan is bringing up humanity's saviour.


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Wouldn't be cool to have a new Darkstalkers game for ps3?


----------



## Ulti (Jun 26, 2010)

they said they were interested in making a new installment IIRC if fans wanted it.

I mean the storyline isn't over as far as I'm concerned :ho


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 26, 2010)

Morrigan has not beaten Jedah.

No one has as of now.


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

In the Vampire Savior arc she did it.And of course Belial is the other one who was capable of beating him.But he died.That's why Jedah couldn't rule Makai.Morrigan was in her complete form if i remember.If you have info/link that she didn't beat him then ok, i say from what i remember.I hadn't play/see for a long time about Darkstalkers.And we will never know if Demitri also was capable of beating him.

And btw we are kinda off topic.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 26, 2010)

Darkstalkers sucked anyways.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 27, 2010)

^ Begging for a negging.



Blade said:


> In the Vampire Savior arc she did it.And of course Belial is the other one who was capable of beating him.But he died.That's why Jedah couldn't rule Makai.Morrigan was in her complete form if i remember.If you have info/link that she didn't beat him then ok, i say from what i remember.I hadn't play/see for a long time about Darkstalkers.And we will never know if Demitri also was capable of beating him.
> 
> And btw we are kinda off topic.



The only explained fight was Morrigan vs Lilith.

All others were not confirmed.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 27, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> Darkstalkers sucked anyways.



You suck nukka, Vampire Savior is for grown folks!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> Darkstalkers sucked anyways.



What what. 

Neg, unless Vampire Savior is not included in this comment.


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> The only explained fight was Morrigan vs Lilith.
> 
> All others were not confirmed.



I decide to do some info to see if i was right, and found in various sites, that Donovan and Morrigan beat Jedah, even in a freakin darkstalkers wiki. (i knew that Morrigan was the one who beat him, but also Donovan?)

Unless it ends where Demitri with the absorbed Pyron inside him is ready to fight against him and see who is the best, Jedah sucked his castle into the Majigen.Btw Morrigan is the ruler of Makai after Belial died.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 27, 2010)

Blade said:


> I decide to do some info to see if i was right, and found in various sites, that Donovan and Morrigan beat Jedah, even in a freakin darkstalkers wiki. (i knew that Morrigan was the one who beat him, but also Donovan?)
> 
> Unless it ends where Demitri with the absorbed Pyron inside him is ready to fight against him and see who is the best, Jedah sucked his castle into the Majigen.Btw Morrigan is the ruler of Makai after Belial died.



It's a wiki, anyone can edit it.

I got my info from All about Vampire Hunter and All about Capcom Fighting games 1987 - 2000.

The only fight that was explained was Morrigan vs Lilith.

and the fact that there were supposedly two entries which state both defeated Jedah considering there's only one Jedah.


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah i knew only from Morrigan as i said, i kinda was confused when i saw from Donovan too.I think it ends where Demitri is ready to confront Jedah. (And we are gonna find it, if a new game will be out)


----------



## Ulti (Jun 27, 2010)

i believe on the soundtrack there is a track of Jedah killing demetri


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2010)

1/3 the characters in the game will be new that weren't in MvC2.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 2, 2010)

So, assuming we'll have 30 characters (worst case scenario). We'll be seeing 5 new faces per camp.

Marvel already has Kl'rt, Deadpool and Thor. And Capcom has Chris, Dante, Trish and Frank West. 

So that leaves us with 2 characters for Marvel and 1 for Capcom to go nuts at. And for the sake of being fair to them, one character from Marvel will be a woman.

Fuck...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2010)

There are plenty of good women X-men to choose from.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 2, 2010)

New X-Women ?

It all comes down to X-23, Emma Frost and Pixie. 

I hope Capcom surpasses the 30 mark in a landslide. I really do. All of them deserve to be in.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 2, 2010)

40 sounds like an ideal number to me...20 on each side.


----------



## Eki (Jul 2, 2010)

I just want it too come out now


----------



## nick65 (Jul 7, 2010)

a special of morrigan i havent seen before:


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 8, 2010)

Where IS Storm?!  I will cry if she's not in it!


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 9, 2010)

When are they gonna reveal new characters?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm guessing the next big reveals will be at Comic-Con


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2010)

So the game was playable at Evo this year so we're getting some info from there. 

from SRK



> Here are some early gameplay details for you from the Evo build:
> 
> Universal air dash/double jump is gone. Ryu, Feliia, Chris, and Wolverine can do neither. I don't think Deadpool can either, but I didn't play him so I'm not positive.
> Iron Man's airdash seemed slower to me using it than it looked in vids, but that could just be.
> ...


----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2010)

wtf is universal air dash?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 10, 2010)

When...every one can airdash ala Tatsu vs. Capcom or Guilty Gear (minus Potemkin)


----------



## nick65 (Jul 10, 2010)

evo 2010 gameplay from the new build of mvc3

(apperently when you airgrab the game zooms in, dantes version here)


more gameplay from this guy, he has like 6 videos

found a nice new one, ryu aming his hadouken


deadpool does his lifebar special move, smashing it on the oppponent:


----------



## MS81 (Jul 10, 2010)

wow, ryu shot his shinku Hadouken upwards!!!


----------



## QuePasa (Jul 10, 2010)

I was at Evo today and got to play it! Looks real good. Only thing that sucked was not being able to select the same characters as your opponents!


----------



## nick65 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hulksters meteor special and wolverines speed special -- niceee!


downwards and upwards hadouken: 


moving his hadouken everywhere (apperently you can control it to the fullest :


----------



## MS81 (Jul 11, 2010)

pretty kewl!!!


----------



## nick65 (Jul 11, 2010)

dantes homing missle at 1:10


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 11, 2010)

i just noticed that u gain a ridiculous amount of meter from doing those character switch hits in air combos. 2 meters from that simple combo.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 11, 2010)

Iron Mans level 3 finish


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 12, 2010)

Level 3 = Ultras

LOL, shit had me HYPED tho, excited for this game!


----------



## nick65 (Jul 12, 2010)

iron mans level 3 ultra? where?
found it!

at the end of the video: 

does hulk have one aswell?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2010)

Didn't get to play it at Evo, but the game looks a lot more awesome in real life.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 12, 2010)

chris redfields level 3 bazooka ultra unfinished because of interference of ironman and hulk, those bastards...


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2010)

game should be tons fixed and tweaked by the time it comes out.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 12, 2010)

yesterday when I saw Ryu's control over the Shinku Hadouken I actually shed a tear...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2010)

After watching the previews on the EVO stream I can feel confident saying this game will be awesome.


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2010)

The move into the 3d style was not so bad after all eh?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 12, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> yesterday when I saw Ryu's control over the Shinku Hadouken I actually shed a tear...



I, too, shed a tear when I saw that Dante is in fact shaping up to be one of the strongest characters in the game. Arguably my favourite videogame protagonist of all time and the guy debuts in the fighting genre as one of the best. How could I not be so excited I might have a heart attack? I'm only buying the game for Dante and Deadpool, anyway, so this just makes the purchase even sweeter!


----------



## nick65 (Jul 13, 2010)

Captain America level 3: 

Felicia level 3: 

Chris Redfield level 3: 

Deadpool level 3: 

Iron Man level 3:


----------



## LayZ (Jul 13, 2010)

nick65 said:


> Deadpool level 3:


Finally, the life bar beatdown. Thanks.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OsR0OYEhyA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Character of the year.


----------



## Mokujon (Jul 13, 2010)

played this at evo,  the game is gonna be mad hype.  can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 13, 2010)

It's much better than SSF4.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 14, 2010)

Superstars said:


> It's much better than SSF4.



yeah if you like dumbed down fighters of dumbed down fighters. Which seems to be the social norm of fighting game society ever since SF4 came out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

It looks alright. I'll like it for a couple plays and then give up. Play it a year later and like it for a couple plays then give up.

I'm just not a big fighter person, I guess.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2010)

Street Fighter 4 was pretty meh, doesn't compare to it's predecessors which I would much rather play then it.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 21, 2010)

*Doom, Chun-Li, Super Skrull, and Trish Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtd3aQOl6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 21, 2010)

I had thought Doom was already confirmed.  Either way it is good that he is still in the game.

Now if only they would add Sagat and Wesker...


----------



## KageFreak (Jul 21, 2010)

Super Skrull, nice nice...


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2010)

Why trish!?


This game needed vergil 


Skrull looks fantastic though.


EDIT:

Deadpool actually says "ANIME POWER UP!"


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2010)

Dante... And Trish...? I'm in love. Just don't forget to add Vergil too.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 21, 2010)

0_o didnt know Dante had Trickster teleports.

Doom looks awesome. skrull guy is hella strange but the game looks like a blast now.

wasnt expecting Trish at all.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

As i said Doom will be in.Now this game will be interesting.I am waiting for more characters.


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2010)

they need more than 30 characters


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 21, 2010)

They did say they'd have over 30 characters...I'm guessing probably as much as SSFIV.

"He Loves You!"...Super Skrull looks the most interesting out of everybody so far, love the little touches they put on him.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

Next characters are Thor and Nova.



From Capcom are Demitri and Samanosuke.


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2010)

how many are there in SS4?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 21, 2010)

SSFIV had 35.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 21, 2010)

Super Skrull looks amazing. Nova better be in this game, dude would own.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jul 21, 2010)

LMAO @ deadpool's victory taunt

"Hey, Hey you! I'm down here busting my ass while you're sitting on yours watching?!"


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2010)

We still need Storm, Spidey, Thor.


----------



## Noah (Jul 21, 2010)

Blade said:


> Next characters are Thor and Nova.
> 
> 
> 
> From Capcom are Demitri and Samanosuke.



I vote this.


Doom's voice bothers me. It sounds too....I don't know. Angry? Except for a few lines, it doesn't sound Holier-Than-Thou enough. Super Skrull looks and sounds fantastic.

Chun Li is....Chun Li. Trish though...ugh. Why? Seriously. I don't get it.


----------



## Corran (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not sure why they chose Trish, she isn't a hugely popular character is she?
And she uses Sparda's sword?  Well thats one way to get her move list up.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> And she uses Sparda's sword?  Well thats one way to get her move list up.



She's used Sparda since the DMC1 credits so it's nothing new. I was her primary sword in 2.


----------



## Corran (Jul 22, 2010)

I never played 2, for good reason  But I tell you what I would want from her, if she can transform in to that girl from DMC4 I would be very happy


----------



## Starrk (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm getting this game simply for Dante and Deadpool.

Crimson + Black turns me on.


----------



## Helix (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2010)

Thor and Amaterasu are in.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 22, 2010)

Fuuuh, Amaterasu just made me more intrigued in this game.


----------



## Corran (Jul 22, 2010)

Should of known Thor would be in it  Especially with the movie coming.
Can't wait to see what Amatermasu can do


----------



## MS81 (Jul 22, 2010)

fawk yeah!!! Ameterasu!!!!


----------



## restrtue (Jul 22, 2010)

Stark said:


> I'm getting this game simply for Dante and Deadpool.
> 
> Crimson + Black turns me on.


Then I hope Shadow the Hedgehog is in this game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 22, 2010)

amaterasu is the best add so far.


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 22, 2010)

Is that Viewtiful Joe in one of the silhouette's?


----------



## Corran (Jul 22, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> Is that Viewtiful Joe in one of the silhouette's?



I doubt it could be anyone else


----------



## delirium (Jul 22, 2010)

Fuck this looks like so much fun.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2010)

Ammy makes up for the inclusion of Trish, though I wonder how they're going to handle the hitboxes.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that I think about it...having Amataresu might shoot down the idea of Talbain being in it. Now I'm saddened.


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> I doubt it could be anyone else



Like his mentor?


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2010)

Again i was fuckin right.Thor is in.

Now i wait for the other characters i mentioned.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome Doom and Chun li is back of coarse,  super skrull is fucking dope, can't wait to see Thor and amaterasu. trish is so lame OMG capcom why trish didn't we just ask u bastards to put vergil in. i would have rather seen Lady or Nero.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 22, 2010)

restrtue said:


> Then I hope Shadow the Hedgehog is in this game.



Fucking lol.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 22, 2010)

So... That leaked list...

Marvel: Spider-Man, Hulk, Wolverine, Mr Fantastic, Captain America, Iron Man, War Machine (alternate Iron Man outfit) Elektra, Thor, X-23, Magneto, Dr Doom, Shuma-Gorath, Emma Frost, Deadpool, Super Skrull, Taskmaster, Juggernaut, She-Hulk 

Capcom: Ryu, Mike Haggar, Frank West, Chuck (alternate Frank West outfit), Spencer (Bionic Commando), Dante, Chris, Morrigan, Arthur, Amaterasu, Albert Wesker, Zero, Chun-li, Viewtiful Joe, Trish, Tron Bonne, Hsien-Ko, Akuma, Felicia

I've crossed out everyone announced, or everyone I think has been announced off the top of my head. Starting to think whoever leaked the list wasn't joking after all.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2010)

It's been confirmed no Emma Frost and no Fantastic Four...so I'm thinking he's just been lucky.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome about Doom in.

This game only continues to get more awesome, can it surpass MvC2? Only time will tell.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 22, 2010)

The only Marvel character I really want to see is Doctor Strange, if Dormammu is in it he shouldn't be far behind.

Did anybody post this already?


----------



## Daedus (Jul 22, 2010)

Capcom-Unity streaming some live comic-con MvC3.


----------



## Noah (Jul 22, 2010)

> It's over an hour long, so to save you the trouble of watching the whole clip, here are the interesting bits that came up.
> 
> ? Ryota Niitsuma confirmed that these characters will NOT be in Marvel vs. Capcom 3. Phoenix Wright, Emma Frost, Daredevil, Gene from God Hand, Ghost Rider and Punisher.
> 
> ...



So the leaked list gets shot down more every update. Good. Here's hoping Shuma-Gorath goes next. 

Still though, boo at the lack of Emma, Castle, Gene and Phoenix.

But most importantly,



> ? The 'Take You For a Ride' song might be returning.



Yesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 22, 2010)

you have got to be kidding me.  No Ace attorney?


----------



## Helix (Jul 22, 2010)

Phoenix Wright would be awesome, but he would barely have any attacks besides some "OBJECTION" special, which I don't know how that would deal any physical damage.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2010)

Amaterasu was definitely unexpected but a welcomed addition.


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

that song is so irritating


----------



## Corran (Jul 22, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So... That leaked list...
> 
> Marvel: Spider-Man, Hulk, Wolverine, Mr Fantastic, Captain America, Iron Man, War Machine (alternate Iron Man outfit) Elektra, Thor, X-23, Magneto, Dr Doom, Shuma-Gorath, Emma Frost, Deadpool, Super Skrull, Taskmaster, Juggernaut, She-Hulk
> 
> ...



You missed Felicia. She is in the playable build isn't she?


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2010)

They need to HAVE Akuma.
Ill go on a rampage


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 22, 2010)

No Daredevil I are sad.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 22, 2010)

Eki said:


> They need to HAVE Akuma.
> Ill go on a rampage



ugh, ryu is more than enough. just give ryu his MvC1 transformations and he'd be hype as hell.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 23, 2010)

ShinGodHolyDemonAngelFromHellHeavenOroshiDevilOni-Akuma.

Seriously, Akuma can gtfo.  That boy is overrated shit.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 23, 2010)

Daedus said:


> ShinGodHolyDemonAngelFromHellHeavenOroshiDevilOni-Akuma.
> 
> Seriously, Akuma can gtfo.  That boy is overrated shit.



This

Give me Samanosuke Akechi before you even think about giving me Akuma


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2010)

This game is looking better and better, please Capcom give me Mega Man X.


----------



## valerian (Jul 23, 2010)

Doom, Thor and Amaterasu? 

Fuck yeah


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2010)

No Akuma must always be present, he my SF character, Ryu is boring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2010)

no jill 

guess trish makes it up for it.. hope she has that black girl costume from dmc4 

EDIT: wait.. no psylocke?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 23, 2010)

Helix said:


> Phoenix Wright would be awesome, but he would barely have any attacks besides some "OBJECTION" special, which I don't know how that would deal any physical damage.



Objection would've been his Level 3 Hyper, capable of cancelling any attack, even opponent's Level 3 Hypers.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2010)

Ameterasu just made this game an instant buy.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> that song is so irritating



lol



Sephiroth said:


> No Akuma must always be present, he my SF character, Ryu is boring.



Lies and Slander.

Akuma is just another Shoto with air fireballs, teleport and low health. 

I want my Talbain.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 23, 2010)

Akuma is an overused, overpowered, overhyped fan-wanking anti-hero.  The only thing that would make him more fail is designer jeans and a soft side.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Akuma is an overused, overpowered, overhyped fan-wanking anti-hero.  The only thing that would make him more fail is designer jeans and a soft side.



You Mad     ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2010)

Still needs Akuma.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I want Jedah.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 23, 2010)

Where my dude anakaris go.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 23, 2010)

Capcom

Ryu
Morrigan
Chris Redfield
Felicia
Dante
Chun-Li
Trish
Amaterasu


Marvel

Wolverine
Iron Man
Hulk
Captain America
Deadpool
Doctor Doom
Super Skrull
Thor

Silhouettes: 

Viewtiful Joe
Frank West
Spiderman

Trailer:

Dormammu


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 23, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Capcom
> 
> Ryu
> Morrigan
> ...



Still need more than 10 characters.

Let's hope they don't fuck this up.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 23, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Still need more than 10 characters.
> 
> Let's hope they don't fuck this up.



Oh, Vergil and Wesker HAVE to be in there somewhere.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6L-Q6gVCtc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP1lVNh4HZQ[/YOUTUBE]

The God/dess Tiers


----------



## Noah (Jul 23, 2010)

That dog is going to be a pain in the ass to fight against.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> I want Jedah.



Yes I want him as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2010)

Ammy is looking fucking sweet, real happy they chose her. Okami was one of the best games last gen.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 23, 2010)

Ammy and Thor in a match (all three Avengers on the Marvel team)

[YOUTUBE]wf816Pj-36s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Ammy and Thor in a match (all three Avengers on the Marvel team)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wf816Pj-36s[/YOUTUBE]



 Avengers Assemble


----------



## Mokujon (Jul 24, 2010)

Ameterasu=awesome


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

Augh, so many good looking characters...

I like me some mighty glaciers, so Hulk in particular looks fun (Although I've noticed he tends to get his ass kicked in the videos I've seen). Chris looks like an interestingly awkward character too.

...

So when I win a match with Hulk as the character I have out, am I allowed to roar "HULK SMASH!" at the top of my lungs?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2010)

amaterasu looks great.. a bit annoying if you fight against him..but a nice addition.. 

they have one full year before the release, why is adding a lot of character is impossible?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh my fucking god, Amaterasu =  FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Starrk (Jul 24, 2010)

They give me Gambit, I reserve the game asap and pick it up at Midnight. 

My Dream Team: Gambit-Dante-Deadpool


----------



## Velocity (Jul 24, 2010)

Stark said:


> They give me Gambit, I reserve the game asap and pick it up at Midnight.
> 
> My Dream Team: Gambit-Dante-Deadpool



Well, my dream team would be Dante, Vergil and Lady. But since the chances of either Vergil or Lady ever being in the game are pretty damn slim, I guess Deadpool and Amaterasu are suitable replacements.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think that Gambit will have a problem making the roster...

Chances are looking a little slim for Storm, Psylocke, and Venom, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I don't think that Gambit will have a problem making the roster...
> 
> Chances are looking a little slim for Storm, Psylocke, and Venom, though.



looks like i have to renew my team


----------



## Wicked (Jul 24, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I don't think that Gambit will have a problem making the roster...
> 
> Chances are looking a little slim for Storm, Psylocke, and Venom, though.



In b4 dlc after 2 months of game release


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 24, 2010)

Storm's a pretty famous name outside of Marvel comics in comparison to, for example, Gambit (I don't know about their importance IN Marvel comics, however; a lot of Storm's fame probably came as a result of the tv shows and movies). Then again, so are the Fantastic Four, and they're not in.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2010)

I really do hope Gambit makes it in, in his 90's cartoon costume.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2010)

*HOLY FUCK THEY PUT IN AMMY!*


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 25, 2010)

Ammy? Nice.

Still awaiting that Samanosuke confirmation. Oh, and...



Tears said:


> In b4 dlc after 2 months of game release



This.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 25, 2010)

Samanosuke would be a damn good addition if he makes the roster. 

I'd like to play as him.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 25, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Samanosuke would be a damn good addition if he makes the roster.
> 
> I'd like to play as him.



or Soki, but he was in Tatsunoko vs Capcom. 

Capcom: Jon Talbain, ninja from red earth, son son, and guy chaos legion.

Marvel: Storm, Wolverine son,Long shot or Shatter star.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 25, 2010)

Hopefully IronFist makes it to the roster...he'd be PERFECT.

Him and Dr.Strange *crosses fingers*


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 25, 2010)

I know it is a long shot but I still want Bullseye.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jul 25, 2010)

trish's moveset looks great right now.  course this is still just testing.


----------



## Noah (Jul 25, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I know it is a long shot but I still want Bullseye.



I approve of this statement.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 25, 2010)

sentry and ares .. do i need say more aaaii


----------



## Starrk (Jul 25, 2010)

Regina from _Dino Crisis_.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 25, 2010)

I need a third character for my annoying hit box team. Ammy and Viewtiful Joe already have 2/3 of the slots filled.


----------



## delirium (Jul 25, 2010)

Gonna have to wait for new characters yo

I don't think there'll be any more though. At least, I can't think of any characters that'll have small hit boxes


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 25, 2010)

Excuse me for being a noob, but what is 'hit box'?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 25, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Excuse me for being a noob, but what is 'hit box'?



It's basically fighting game jargon for what the game itself uses the work out if an attack has landed or not. If the hitbox of an attack overlaps with the hitbox of another character, the game recognises that the attack landed.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 25, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Excuse me for being a noob, but what is 'hit box'?



Your character has active portions on their body that counts as "hittable". If you go play a fighting or any game for that matter. Try hitting certain things as their toe, you will notice it did nothing and your animation went through it. It is because that part of the graphics is not part of the "hit box". The hit box is literally an invisible square around the characters body that is active. There are mutiple hit boxes around the character's body also.

So mystictrunks stated Amataresu and Viewtiful Joe because their hit boxes are weird. Ama probably has a long elongated hit box that isn't really tall like the other characters which can make things problematic when trying to do combos and hitting him. Same with Viewtiful Joe because he would be a tiny short hit box like how he was in TvC.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, yeah, now I see. Surprised I didn't recognize the term just from how it sounded.

Thanks.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 25, 2010)

I know the 'hitbox' term from World of Warcraft.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 26, 2010)

Superskrull is adorable. "DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE!" 

Although I didn't see any "invisible woman" type powers from him yet. 



mystictrunks said:


> I need a third character for my annoying hit box team. Ammy and Viewtiful Joe already have 2/3 of the slots filled.



Maybe Megaman, if he makes it in? (Doubtful, but it happened in MvC2)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 26, 2010)

The only Megaman that should be in it is X.

Edit:
The ultimate tiny hitbox character is Servbot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 26, 2010)

I would like to see Forte finally make it in to represent Megaman. :ho


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 26, 2010)

Stark said:


> I know the 'hitbox' term from World of Warcraft.



Meh, Team Fortress Classic. 



Duy Nguyen said:


> The ultimate tiny hitbox character is Servbot.



Annoyingly true.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I would like to see Forte finally make it in to represent Megaman. :ho



PLEASE!!!! makes this happen.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

Servbot was the shit

I wish they would have as many characters as MvC2 has


----------



## Noah (Jul 26, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I would like to see Forte finally make it in to represent Megaman. :ho



Or Sigma.

Personally, I'm still hoping for a Robot Master. Quick Man and/or Metal Man please.

Or just Wily. And all his attacks are RM summons. That works too. He could be the new CapCom.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 26, 2010)

Noah said:


> Or Sigma.
> 
> Personally, I'm still hoping for a Robot Master. Quick Man and/or Metal Man please.
> 
> Or just Wily. And all his attacks are RM summons. That works too. He could be the new CapCom.



I would also love Bass who has specials with Treble his final move can be Gospel Boost.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 26, 2010)

I still want Jedah.


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2010)

they should just have all the characters from every fighting game evar


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2010)

Be interesting to see what the final roster is, there's so many characters Capcom/Marvel has to choose from.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 26, 2010)

Edit: Wait, that's a MVC2 stick if I'm looking right. Honestly I don't know what to make of this anymore. 

Are they just showing off the old arcade stick for something?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 26, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Edit: Wait, that's a MVC2 stick if I'm looking right. Honestly I don't know what to make of this anymore.
> 
> Are they just showing off the old arcade stick for something?



The picture in the background is of MvC3, though..

So it might be a stick for MvC3.

Having said that, Spiderman and Strider Hiryu confirmed?


----------



## Noah (Jul 26, 2010)

I was gonna post that earlier, but I noticed the stick and decided not to.

On the other hand, Spidey and Strider do kinda look like the new style.


----------



## delirium (Jul 27, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Edit: Wait, that's a MVC2 stick if I'm looking right. Honestly I don't know what to make of this anymore.
> 
> Are they just showing off the old arcade stick for something?



Yeah, that is the MvC2 TE. There is a signature on it, though. So that's probably what they're showing off.


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2010)

O shit Amaterasu is going to be in this.


----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone got a list of the characters confirmed so far?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Anyone got a list of the characters confirmed so far?



Marvel (9): Captain America, Deadpool, Doctor Doom, Dormammu, The Hulk, Iron Man, Super-Skrull, Thor, Wolverine

Capcom (8): Amaterasu, Chun-Li, Chris Redfield, Dante, Felicia, Morrigan, Ryu, Trish


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2010)

Amaterasu, Felicia, xx

Team Furry is one animal/human-animal hybrid away from completion.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Marvel (9): Captain America, Deadpool, Doctor Doom, Dormammu, The Hulk, Iron Man, Super-Skrull, Thor, Wolverine
> 
> Capcom (8): Amaterasu, Chun-Li, Chris Redfield, Dante, Felicia, Morrigan, Ryu, Trish


Chris Redfields arms > The Hulk


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 27, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Edit: Wait, that's a MVC2 stick if I'm looking right. Honestly I don't know what to make of this anymore.
> 
> Are they just showing off the old arcade stick for something?



THere's no underling meaning to it folks, its just an MVC2 stick signed by him, it was for the mini MVC3 tourneys that were being run in Comic-Con...I was watching the streams, confirmed


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd like to see Cable again, but that looks like an impossibility thanks to Redfield..

And even if he would be in it, he'd be nerfed as fuck and it'd just piss me off.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 27, 2010)

While we're at it, let's not see a recurrence of Sentinel or Storm kthxbai.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 27, 2010)

Daedus said:


> While we're at it, let's not see a recurrence of Sentinel or Storm kthxbai.



I don't mind seeing them but they need serious toning down for this version. Capcom, where is the Power Stone and Project Justice characters? I hope they don't add like 10 xmen characters from marvel side.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2010)

This can't be MvC till Cyclops is present though, it just can't.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 27, 2010)

Tears said:


> I don't mind seeing them but they need serious toning down for this version. Capcom, where is the Power Stone and Project Justice characters? I hope they don't add like 10 xmen characters from marvel side.



Project Justice: Batsu,and Roy

Power Stone: wangtang, Ryoma, and Falcon!!!


----------



## Wicked (Jul 27, 2010)

MS81 said:


> Project Justice: Batsu,and Roy
> 
> Power Stone: wangtang, Ryoma, and Falcon!!!



Nice! Here's my list ;p

PS: Falcon, Rouge and Jack

Justice: Akira, Daigo and Hayato

As long as they add any characters from these two series it would be awesome!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 27, 2010)

Daedus said:


> While we're at it, let's not see a recurrence of Sentinel or Storm kthxbai.



Whaaaaa, Sentinel was the funnest character to play ever.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 27, 2010)

MS81 said:


> Power Stone: wangtang, Ryoma, and Falcon!!!



Accel & Jack.


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2010)

not funny being spammed by a hundred flying robotic fists

WHY IS THERE NO CONFIRMED KEN YET? OR AKUMA FOR THAT MATTER? IM ABOUT TO HAVE A SHIT FIT


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2010)

They have Ryu.



Akuma would be cool though to be in.


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2010)

it wouldnt be MvC without akuma


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 27, 2010)

Bring back Cyber-Akuma!


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 27, 2010)

ugh no more shotos. the character pool is already limited.

just make Ryu transform like MvC1.

Project Justice: Kyosuke....period.

Power Stone: Valgas

Tech Romancer: Shadow Red!!! (Jin replacement i guess)

Onimusha: dat french dude lol

MegaMan: Dr. FUCKIN WILY!!!! I WANNA SEE SOME BOSS BOT SPAMMING!!!

I know next to nothing bout Marvel....i guess i'd like to see Blade, Carnage, Silver Surfer, and Storm.


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2010)

storm is a whore.
true story.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 27, 2010)

Gambit > Storm


----------



## Daedus (Jul 27, 2010)

Less old characters, more new additions.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 27, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Less old characters, more new additions.



Less old characters =  more rage from this forum, and from players all around the world.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 27, 2010)

Fans will be fans.  I want a fresh take on the vs. series.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 27, 2010)

I prefer new characters.

The only character that should be brought back who hasn't been shown is Spiderman.


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2010)

^
MAXIMUM SPIDER!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoma Sawamura please.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 28, 2010)

Just give me X and I'll be fine. Maybe Ken too if it's possible. Besides them I'm good to go.


----------



## Helix (Jul 28, 2010)

Do a lot of people play MvC2 online still? And, is the netcode good enough to play online? I'm debating of buying it off PSN while I wait for the new one to come out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 28, 2010)

Helix said:


> Do a lot of people play MvC2 online still? And, is the netcode good enough to play online? I'm debating of buying it off PSN while I wait for the new one to come out.



Online can get pretty laggy. It gets pretty crazy when Magneto or Storm does any tri-jumps cause their will be lag spikes and they will literally teleport at you.


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2010)

that sucks for you PSN guys.
Works just fine on the XbL


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> that sucks for you PSN guys.
> Works just fine on the XbL



It works fine for me. 

I still haven't seen a problem.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 29, 2010)

So Spidey, Ammy. Just waiting for Sammy to round out the 1st squad.


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, so what is the character count now? lol


----------



## Eki (Jul 29, 2010)

Marvel:

Wolverine, Ironman, Hulk,Deadpool, Capt. America, Dr.Doom, SuperSkrull, Thor

Capcom:
Ryu, Dante, MOrrigan, Chris, Felicia, ChunLi, Trish, Amaterasu


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 29, 2010)

Dormammu is probably going to be playable, since I don't see anyone he could be a clone of, and I don't see why they'd put in so much effort and give an ending boss an entire new moveset without making him playable.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 29, 2010)

This or Blazblue: CS??


----------



## Helix (Jul 29, 2010)

^To buy?

This game won't be out till 2011, so I'd get Blazblue now.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2010)

Shit, get both.

They are both damn good games.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2010)

blazeblue?????


----------



## Daedus (Jul 30, 2010)

Silver Surfer confirmed.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 30, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Silver Surfer confirmed.



Yay, Super Skrull finally has some more Invisible Woman attacks!

...

So yeah, Silver Surfer. Um... Yay?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> ugh no more shotos. the character pool is already limited.
> 
> just make Ryu transform like MvC1.
> 
> ...



GOT!!! And Galactus is practically confirmed. I didnt want to mention him cause  i swear he was a boss for an old marvel fighter.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2010)

I hate his damn ice blast move


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2010)

iceman =/= silver surfer

silver surfer will destroy a planet. iceman will make u icecream.


----------



## Captain America (Jul 30, 2010)

As long as MvC3 is more balanced than MvC2 than it should be awesome.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 30, 2010)

Eki said:


> I hate his damn ice blast move



Strangely, that's the first thing I thought when I saw the Silver Surfer post.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2010)

silver surfer fuck yes! They haven't made a bad pic yet. This game has potential, loads of it. Cum buckets of potential.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Strangely, that's the first thing I thought when I saw the Silver Surfer post.





im sure he'll have something similar


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 30, 2010)

Where Nova at?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 30, 2010)

Silver Surfer that is interesting.


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 31, 2010)

Galactus as one of the bosses? I am intrigued as to how they plan on fitting him onto the screen. 

He is practically a giant in comparison to Apocalypse in X-Men vs SF.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 31, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> Galactus as one of the bosses? I am intrigued as to how they plan on fitting him onto the screen.
> 
> He is practically a giant in comparison to Apocalypse in X-Men vs SF.



It won't be hard.

He'll probably be like Onslaught in MvC 1 or Abyss in MvC 2.


----------



## Mokujon (Aug 1, 2010)

this is getting better and better all the time


----------



## Noah (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, shucks. Maybe we get Nova and Annihilus instead?


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

oh well, i dont care for him anyways


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 1, 2010)

I still think he's in it, anyway.

Fuck it. 

But where' s Strider Hiryu at???


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing last night when i was playing MvC2 last night.

i hope they have him


Does anyone know if they are going to have a specail bundle for the game? Like it coming with a game pad or something? Im looking to buy one but i might as well just wait if theyre gonna be doing a bundle

something like this-


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to have a specail bundle for the game? Like it coming with a game pad or something? Im looking to buy one but i might as well just wait if theyre gonna be doing a bundle
> 
> something like this-



I haven't heard of one, but I would think they would announce something like that closer to the release date, or when they announce the release date.


----------



## Helix (Aug 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> I was thinking the same thing last night when i was playing MvC2 last night.
> 
> i hope they have him
> 
> ...



That's a nice arcade stick. It looks a lot better than the Tekken 6 one.

I am a pad player anyway.


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

yea but its only online. Cant just walts into Bestbuy and buy one


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> yea but its only online. Cant just *waltz* into Bestbuy and buy one



Fixed. 

And yes you can!

Well, at least the one that I go to, does..


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

what do you have? The Tekken one? Cause thats the only one i ever see when i go there


----------



## Blade (Aug 1, 2010)

Where the fuck is Nova and Luke?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> what do you have? The Tekken one? Cause thats the only one i ever see when i go there



I got the street fighter 4 one, dude! 

Yeah, they have an overabundance of the tekken one..


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2010)

damn. Is it white?

How much did you pay?


----------



## Mokujon (Aug 2, 2010)

any of the TE sticks are nice.  the Tekken stick is trash


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying a madcatz standard and then just modding it with sanwa parts when it breaks. Swell Idea?


----------



## Daedus (Aug 2, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm thinking of buying a madcatz standard and then just modding it with sanwa parts when it breaks. Swell Idea?



It's my plan at present.  Got the SE a few months before the release of SSF4 and the buttons haven't broken yet, but I do have money set aside for lizardlick.


----------



## delirium (Aug 3, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm thinking of buying a madcatz standard and then just modding it with sanwa parts when it breaks. Swell Idea?



I was thinking about doing the same, but if you shop around you'll probably find a spot selling the TE for around the same price as a modded SE. I got mine for 80 from a friend. I saw Amazon and Half go as low as 90 a couple of times.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2010)

delirium said:


> I was thinking about doing the same, but if you shop around you'll probably find a spot selling the TE for around the same price as a modded SE. I got mine for 80 from a friend. I saw Amazon and Half go as low as 90 a couple of times.



Already ordered a SE, I just don't have the cash to drop $100 dollars on a arcade stick that I _*may*_ only use for a month before I head back to school. So fifty dollars now, and another fifty dollars in a couple months to a year is way more manageable for me. I really wish I did have more spare cash, them TEs be way sexier than the SEs. Which look like toys.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 3, 2010)

Any new news?


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

mmm no i dont think so :/


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 3, 2010)

Ah well, we still got over 10 months of wait time.

Hope a playable demo comes out soon.


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2010)

Demo's on such highly anticipated games are so unlikely 


unless you get to go to stuff like E3, ComicCon, etc.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe nearer to its release?

As long as we get something to wet our appetite. Heck even late in the development, giving us the E3 version would be better than nothing.


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Marvel roster so far?

Spider Man, Hulk, Wolverine, Mr. Fantastic, Captain America, Iron Man, War Machine, Elektra, Thor, X-23, Magneto, Dr. Doom, Shuma Gorath, Emma Frost, Deadpool, Super Skrull, Taskmaster, Juggernaut She Hulk



Capcom roster so far?

Ryu, Mike Haggar, Frank West, Nathan Spencer, Dante, Chris Redfield, Morrigan, Arthur, Amaterasu, Albert Wesker, Zero, Chun li, Viewtiful Joe, Trish, Tron Bonne, Hsien Ko, Akuma, Felicia.


Prepare for more awesomeness.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 4, 2010)

not true, theres no silver surfer in the list


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe he will appear on the next character revelation.

Nova, Luke Cage and Iron Fist might be there as well.


----------



## Noah (Aug 4, 2010)

Isn't that the 'leaked roster' that's already been disproven two or three times already?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 4, 2010)

Akuma being on it seems to point to it being a fake/less reliable.

Unless Akuma is getting an all-together new moveset since Capcom claims they don't want repeats.

Edit: Reed? Definitely fake.


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Actually we are gonna wait and see.There is a possibility to be true.


----------



## Noah (Aug 4, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Edit: Reed? Definitely fake.



Yeah, I thought F4 and Emma Frost were confirmed to not be in the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2010)

Blade said:


> Actually we are gonna wait and see.There is a possibility to be true.



There is *NO* possibility. 

And if Megaman isn't in there, then the whole game is BS.


----------



## Eki (Aug 4, 2010)

No akuma is some bullshit.

his play style is much different from ryu


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 4, 2010)

Noah said:


> Yeah, I thought F4 and Emma Frost were confirmed to not be in the game.



Yeah any of the Fantasic Four was disproven when Super Skrull was shown to be in the game, according to an interview  think.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2010)

Two new rumored chars


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2010)

she hulk? gay


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 7, 2010)

she hulk is awesome


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2010)

rouge > She-hulk


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 7, 2010)

I honestly see no point in adding She-Hulk to the roster...if they wanted another Female bruiser why not Ms. Marvel or Rogue.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2010)

Indeed, add Rogue.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 7, 2010)

silver surfer is kinda cool!!!


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2010)

i just dont get how silver surfer is going to work if all he;s doing is hovering all the time


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 7, 2010)

Eki said:


> i just dont get how silver surfer is going to work if all he;s doing is hovering all the time



I don't either, I also don't have any idea to how his moveset will shape up to. There's no a lot of room to work with the Surfer.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2010)

So it looks like galactus is main villan/final boss how about that


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 9, 2010)

Rogue again? Yeah she is awesome, but I think she has made enough appearances in these cross-overs.

Regarding She-Hulk, wouldn't she essentially be the same as her male counterpart..?


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 9, 2010)

She-Hulk is a strong character but not only is she weaker than him she doesn't rely on brute force like he does so expect her to be as different from Hulk as Sakura is from Ryu.

I reckon we'll get Ms Marvel instead of Rogue since Marvel has been pushing her and the Rogue who appeared in the Vs games was using Carol's powers for the most part.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 9, 2010)

She Hulk could turn into something interesting.. (No pun intended)

Silver Surfer is just such a stretch that it actually seems possible that me might make it in.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought this rumor was confirmed as fake?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2010)

SurgeV1? said:


> I thought this rumor was confirmed as fake?



the rumor that was confirmed fake was the fake roster


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2010)

all these stupid rumors


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 10, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> the rumor that was confirmed fake was the fake roster


I believe Surge was talking about the Silver Surfer and Galactus information that beyond the supposed magazine scan, no other source has stated this, AFAIK anyway. Feel free to correct me on this.

Compare these images:


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah, so no Surfer after all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder if they actually asked permission from all those artists. . .


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 11, 2010)

permission? r u serious? thats a photoshop man......it has to be.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Ah, so no Surfer after all.


It doesn't actually rule at that there will be no Silver Surfer at all though. All we need is an official announcement from Capcom or something like Marvel accidentally posting images on their website like they did Ammy and Thor.


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2010)

i would buy some pringles just for that


----------



## illmatic (Aug 17, 2010)

Does GamesCom 2010 have any new new info?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Does GamesCom 2010 have any new new info?



 Niitsuma said there not having a booth but he said he'd like to make an annoucement of some sort


----------



## nightmarebegins (Aug 17, 2010)

Rumors suck really bad...Liess...Liess...


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2010)

i can't find a damn arcade stick anywhere at my stores! 

All they have is that shitty Tekken one and i dont want it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2010)

Eki said:


> i can't find a damn arcade stick anywhere at my stores!
> 
> All they have is that shitty Tekken one and i dont want it



try like ebay or amazon


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2010)

i don't have a credit card yet


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 18, 2010)

Dormammu and Viewtiful Joe PICS

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MS81 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> Dormammu and Viewtiful Joe PICS
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Henshin a go go baby!!!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2010)

Eki said:


> i don't have a credit card yet



Well christmas is right around the corner  also Does anyone think that Kick-Ass could be in here as a joke charcter  and if he was would you guys be  mad about. Because you know theres gonna be one and im tired of roll and dan.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 18, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> Well christmas is right around the corner  also Does anyone think that Kick-Ass could be in here as a joke charcter  and if he was would you guys be  mad about. Because you know theres gonna be one and im tired of roll and dan.



Kick-Ass isn't Marvel.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 18, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Kick-Ass isn't Marvel.



Yes he is actually, the series was published by Marvel, just not in thier main continuity.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

They should add Franklin Richards.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

Where is Eternity and the Living Tribunal?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes he is actually, the series was published by Marvel, just not in thier main continuity.



Damn, I didn't know Icon was a subsidiary of Marvel.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anyone been able to identfy all the silloutes behind thor


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> Dormammu and Viewtiful Joe PICS
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Finally some new good news.

Viewtiful Joe doesn't look as good as his TvC self, but it's awesome to see him included, he is always a welcome addition, with him in, I might get to see Alastor finally in.

Vergil and Alastor, come on Capcom, get um in.


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2010)

Dormammu looks nice


----------



## Noah (Aug 18, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> Has anyone been able to identfy all the silloutes behind thor



Went to find a bigger one and found one for Trish instead. From what I could see it's just everyone who's been revealed up until today in a loop, except Joe and Amaterasu. Those two are missing and Dormammu only appears once on it.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 18, 2010)

It seems Iron Man isn't the only one with a Proton Cannon now...

Viewtiful Joe is sporting something similar (With his girlfriend, too).


----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2010)

There seriously better be like 40 characters or imma be pissed


----------



## Cash (Aug 18, 2010)

Any news on actual game play? like I dont think I've seen any S.Jumps in the trailers, also, Im hoping its not as broken as MVC2


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

there is game played to its entire on youtube 


I suckered in and got the Tekken arcade stick


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 19, 2010)

we better get doctor strange. since dormamu is in it


----------



## valerian (Aug 19, 2010)

Has Magneto been confirmed yet?


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2010)

No i don't think so yet


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 19, 2010)

Noah said:


> Went to find a bigger one and found one for Trish instead. From what I could see it's just everyone who's been revealed up until today in a loop, except Joe and Amaterasu. Those two are missing and Dormammu only appears once on it.


It looks like Frank West's silhouette is also on there.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2DFl4mEgJs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDXsuOaCkxo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bilaal (Aug 20, 2010)

joe looks like he plays a lot better than his tvc self

i love how that silvia cannon comes out instantly

and Dormammu looks awesome


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2010)

okay to make up for the lack of new info lets all  put the top five ppl we want marvel and capcom respectively 

Marvel
Spiderman
Sentry
Kick-Ass
Carnege
Iron-fist(lol not gonna happen)

Capcom
Vergil
Zero
MegamanX
Bass exe
Monster hunter guy


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> okay to make up for the lack of new info lets all  put the top five ppl we want marvel and capcom respectively
> 
> Marvel
> Spiderman
> ...



3 from the same universe and practically the same moveset? 

I'd just like it for Marvel: Storm, Spidey, Strider Hiryu, Ronin

For Capcom: Virgil, Zero, Akuma.. :/


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 23, 2010)

Marvel
Ms. Marvel/Rogue
Nova
Carnage
Dr. Strange 


Capcom
Akuma
Zero
Virgil
Arthur
Strider Hiryuu


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2010)

Why would Strider Hiryu be for Marvel? He's a CapCom char.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> 3 from the same universe and practically the same moveset?
> 
> I'd just like it for Marvel: Storm, Spidey, Strider Hiryu, Ronin
> 
> For Capcom: Virgil, Zero, Akuma.. :/



They put three from fantstic four so it only seems fair, also megaman, bass, and zero would play different.Megaman X would be a long range fighter remnicent of megaman from the orignal. Zero would be a good charcter for beginners because of his multi range attacks, and if you've played some of the megaman network games you should now Bass exe has over the top attacks that would work well with MVC3,I think he'd play similar to magneto.


----------



## Noah (Aug 23, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it, Bass.exe would fit in really well and play far differently than any other Megaman character.

Marvel:
Void
Green Goblin
Ms. Marvel
Nova
Blackbolt

Capcom:
CapCom
Dr. Wily
Arthur/Maximo
Q
Megaman X/Sigma/Vile/Bass.exe(anyone of them. doesn't matter which)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2010)

Noah said:


> *Actually, now that I think about it, Bass.exe would fit in really well and play far differently than any other Megaman character.*
> Me reading this
> 
> Marvel:
> ...



ya know if they did had in I think him he would be a special for sentry


----------



## Noah (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, probably. But I'd like him playable. It he had to be a lvl3 super switch or something, I'd be fine with that.

But I would really expect him to be the end boss if he was in it. Instead we have Dormammu. Or, that's what the extended trailer implied.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 23, 2010)

*Capcom*
Classic Bass/Forte (Rockman)
Vergil (Devil May Cry 3)
Alastor (Viewtiful Joe)
Samanosuke (Onimusha)
Wesker (Resident Evil)

*
Marvel*
Venom 
Sabretooth
Gambit 
Magneto
Psylocke

My list.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2010)

Noah said:


> Yeah, probably. But I'd like him playable. It he had to be a lvl3 super switch or something, I'd be fine with that.
> 
> *But I would really expect him to be the end boss *if he was in it. Instead we have Dormammu. Or, that's what the extended trailer implied.



Make it happen capcom   btw who is CapCom and whats he from


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 23, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> Make it happen capcom   btw who is CapCom and whats he from


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 23, 2010)

Noah said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, Bass.exe would fit in really well and play far differently than any other Megaman character.
> 
> Marvel:
> Void
> ...



You know we aren't going to get our wish Noah


----------



## Noah (Aug 23, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> You know we aren't going to get our wish Noah



I know. 

Fucking cocktease Capcom has to know that X is due for a goddamn appearance. If he was given moves with his various upgrades, armors and weapons, he'd be fantastic. But knowing Capcom, they'd forget about all that and pick one X game to base him from like they seem to be doing with Dante. If that was the case, Bass.exe and Sigma would fit in best.


----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2010)

Are they going to be able to have different colored costumes?


----------



## Kenshi (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah!

We need the Cap in this game! But I guess he wont be in, since he means making 3+ character models (Ninja, Baby and mummy commando)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2010)

Capcom: Vergil,Wesker,Jill,Akuma,Garuda(like it will ever happen)

Marvel: Carnage,Spiderman,Psylocke,Angel,Nightcrawler


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 24, 2010)

Kenshi said:


> Yeah!
> 
> We need the Cap in this game! But I guess he wont be in, since he means making 3+ character models (Ninja, Baby and *mummy* commando)



!

Mack the Knife as a playable character please. 

Or at least someone else other than CapCom.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2010)

CapCom is a badass 

The Captain Falcon of MvC3


----------



## Noah (Aug 24, 2010)

He sure is! 

And FFS Capcom, please no Roll this time. Please.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2010)

Noah said:


> He sure is!
> 
> And FFS Capcom, please no Roll this time. Please.



if roll gets in and while ghost rider was denied i will explode,thats why im say put kick-ass in their if your want a joke charcter


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2010)

AKUMAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MS81 (Aug 24, 2010)

I Jon Talbain and Soki,Samonosuke!!!!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry guys doctor stange isn't in


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't even know who the hell dr. strange is :/


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> I don't even know who the hell dr. strange is :/




dommaru is his villan, also no demtri either and hints at no cyclops


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> I don't even know who the hell dr. strange is :/



Same 

I didn't even know of Dormammu either.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 27, 2010)

^Both you guys FAIL! 

Hopefully IronFist makes it in the game


----------



## Noah (Aug 27, 2010)

I've decided I want Moon Knight in this game.

And roughly all of Ultimate Power-Squadron Supreme. Not that sissy 616 Squadron Supreme.

And ROM.

....and Howard.

and the GLA. Especially Squirrel Girl (with Monkey Joe Ultra).


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 27, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> sorry guys doctor stange isn't in



hnn so we MIGHT be getting Scott... OPTIC BLAST!!!



Noah said:


> I've decided I want Moon Knight in this game.
> 
> And roughly all of Ultimate Power-Squadron Supreme. Not that sissy 616 Squadron Supreme.
> 
> ...


To bolded: Yessssssssss ("Told you I beat Doom...")


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 27, 2010)

I just want Mega Man X or the original Mega Man and I`ll be happy.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 27, 2010)

Eventhubs said:
			
		

> Capcom's Christian Svensson jumped into the mix to clarify some things about Marvel vs. Capcom 3 recently. Some people assumed that the respective companies had complete authority over who ended up on their side of the roster, but Christian cleared up this matter.
> 
> Also, Seth Killian and Rey Jimenez also fielded a few MvC3 questions. Here's the run down.
> 
> ...



Looks like we will be seeing more wimmens.


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2010)

Marvel is a bunch of dicks


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 28, 2010)

I want Goku.


----------



## Cash (Aug 28, 2010)

Lack of Roll is killing me


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## MS81 (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope not, although C.viper fits the game.


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

Fuckin hell ,thought we had news from new characters.

Still nothing?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 29, 2010)

I also thought we were in for some good news..

I guess not..


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Noah (Aug 29, 2010)

I will only approve of C.Viper is she's replacing Roll.

Only then is it acceptable.


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

I shall thunder punch your testicles


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

not to excited about C. Viper :/


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

gtfo fanta


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

, she sucks man. I just dont like her. Ibuki would be dope though


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

No she doesn't, ill poop on you


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

How about you pick her later and I poop on both of you


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

thats gonna be you in a second


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

I wouldnt mind fisting chung-li


----------



## LayZ (Aug 29, 2010)

C. Viper would be an awesome addition.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 29, 2010)

yall know she's basically a Captain Commando ripoff right?


----------



## Cash (Aug 29, 2010)

Captain Commando>>>>>C. Viper


----------



## Noah (Aug 29, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> yall know she's basically a Captain Commando ripoff right?



Statements like that should be a bannable offense.

With the exception of 98.2% of Shotos, similarities in movelists to not make characters similar.


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

Except she's not as gay as Capt. Commando. No fucking flamethrower that can reach across the whole damn screen, and no fucking wall of blue shit


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I wouldnt mind fisting chung-li



Who wouldn't?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2010)

where's my akuma?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 31, 2010)

List Of Deconfirmed

Dr Strange
Ghost Rider
Punisher
Cyclops (seriously, it's quite obvious Niitsuma was referring to him)
Power Stone characters
Rival Schools characters
Demitri
Gene
Emma Frost
Daredevil
Phoenix Wright (but has a small chance to get in)
Tyrant
Nemesis
The Fantastic Four (the 4 main characters)
Amingo
Ruby Heart
SonSon


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2010)

Khris said:


> where's my akuma?



They'll probably announce it at the last minute


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2010)

So i take a vacation and i find C.viper in my MVC3 I was hoping for Juri, hopefully we get both.


----------



## Blade (Aug 31, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> List Of Deconfirmed
> 
> Dr Strange
> Ghost Rider
> ...




Lol.


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2010)

I havn't played power stone in ages


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2010)

Demitri 

hopefully we'll get jedah


----------



## Blade (Aug 31, 2010)

Power stone was such a cool game. Too bad MVC3 will not have some characters from it.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Aug 31, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> List Of Deconfirmed
> 
> Gene



DAMMIT!!!!!

I am dissapoint Niitsuma


----------



## Noah (Aug 31, 2010)

Missing Rival Schools characters makes me sad.

So does Sonson, Ruby Heart and Amingo. At least one of them would've been fun. 

But I can actually understand Demitri not being in. That's a lot of genderbender models to make. It'd almost be counter-productive.


----------



## Cash (Aug 31, 2010)

No Power Stone, Rival School or Demitri? fuck this. I expected Power Stone to not make it but No Batsu? smhhhh :/. It sucks cause I could honestly care less about the Marvel side.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2010)

Noah said:


> I will only approve of C.Viper is she's replacing Roll.
> 
> Only then is it acceptable.



Megaman's Roll?

Noooo, Roll is much better then C.Viper.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Megaman's Roll?
> 
> Noooo, *Roll is much better then C.Viper*.





 So your saying you want to waste a perfect char slot on roll rather than a competent fighter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2010)

Roll was alot of fun in TvC.


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

Haters hating 


I will demolish you all with the Viper and take vengeance


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2010)

Just read on the marvel vs capcom wiki that nitsuma said silver surfer  was an hoax


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2010)

I didn't want him anyway


----------



## Cash (Sep 1, 2010)

Im gonna miss my Dan, Roll and Bot team


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> I didn't want him anyway



yeah he was a wasted slot,also did it occur to anyone that nitsuma puting the X on his chest might have been him disconfirming megaman X i really hope not though


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 1, 2010)

Noah said:


> Statements like that should be a bannable offense.
> 
> With the exception of 98.2% of Shotos, similarities in movelists to not make characters similar.



i didnt mean a thing by it. its just as far as character design and moves they str8 up ripped from him. its cool to me. seeing similarities and inspirations. dont ban me bro 

i loved playing as Casshern in TvC seein how megaman ripped him off lol.

but ima really need megaman X to pop up. capcom saving him for the last reveal.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 5, 2010)

My heart is broken.


----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2010)

Well at least theres a good chance for zero 

Zero > Megaman


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2010)

Lame. I wanted X not just Zero.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 5, 2010)

I WANT X


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 5, 2010)

No X? 

Capcom drops the ball again.


----------



## Noah (Sep 5, 2010)

X fans would be happy, my ass. We're X fans, not Zero fans. Sigma or Vile are the only acceptable replacements now. 

And no Axl. Don't you dare, Capcom. DON'T YOU DARE.

But how about that broken Marvel character? Who's it gonna be?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2010)

Noah said:


> *X fans would be happy, my ass. We're X fans, not Zero fans. Sigma or Vile are the only acceptable replacements now*.



QFT.

I like Zero fine and all but he gets enough damn exposure, let X get some time to shine Capcom.


----------



## Noah (Sep 5, 2010)

And seriously, how many appearances does Megaman need to have before we get his best incarnation?

Hell....I'd even take Megaman.EXE over Zero.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 5, 2010)

Noah said:


> And seriously, how many appearances does Megaman need to have before we get his best incarnation?
> 
> Hell...*.I'd even take Megaman.EXE over Zero.*





chill out bruh.


as for the marvel character on broken tier? Professor X of course.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 5, 2010)

I just don't get it. Zero's in everything. We see him through the entire X series and he has his own spin-off game series and then he's Tatsunoko vs Capcom already. Now he's in MvC3? Why? What about X? He deserves his time to shine.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 5, 2010)

hell zero was even in SNK vs. Capcom.

been wanting a beast X for the longest.


----------



## Noah (Sep 5, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> chill out bruh.




Thing is, I'm serious. I loved me them first two EXE games.



> as for the marvel character on broken tier? Professor X of course.



For some reason my mind is set on Slapstick, Squirrel Girl or Howard the Duck.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2010)

I guess no one saw it coming  
*Spoiler*: __ 





KizaruTachio said:


> yeah he was a wasted slot,also did it occur to anyone that nitsuma puting the X on his chest might have been him disconfirming megaman X i really hope not though






 inb4 megaman starforce shows up


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2010)

Well guess I can forget about building a team around X.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 6, 2010)

I am still so grieving over the lack of X in MvC3.

The only way Capcom can redeem themselves with me in caring about character choice in MvC3 is if they put in a BoF character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 6, 2010)

Never cared much for X, whiniest version of Megaman, I like him better then Megaman X series Zero, but I do hope it's Vile, that would kick ass, he was fun in Maverick Hunter. :ho

If it is Zero, I hope he is Zero series version.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2010)

.....I want Goku.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

I want charizard


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2010)

This game wouldn't be right without Duke Nukem.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

Nah bro, we need some


----------



## Noah (Sep 6, 2010)

Wrong again. We need Gene.......

......Hackman.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2010)

Noah said:


> Wrong again. We need Gene.......
> 
> ......Hackman.



Only if Will Smith from Enemy of the State is one of his special moves.


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2010)

Your wrong 

We need Chuck Norris Up in this bitch


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 6, 2010)

So, wait... after three marvel vs capcom games, phoenix is STILL not in here?
What kind of faggotry?! Keep the best X-woman out of the games forever huh? It's fucking bullshit.  Honestly, I don't give a darn about dormammu. He's cool and all, but no phoenix? Fuck you, all who made this game.

And seth killian just seems to be the bearer of bad news. Nothing he has said has actually made me happy. I just feel shittier every time.

Nintendo does it right with crossover games, what the hell is wrong with capcom?

No megaman? No BOF ryu?
Tis becoming shit tier.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 6, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> So, wait... after three marvel vs capcom games, phoenix is STILL not in here?
> What kind of faggotry?! Keep the best X-woman out of the games forever huh? It's fucking bullshit.  Honestly, I don't give a darn about dormammu. He's cool and all, but no phoenix? Fuck you, all who made this game.
> 
> And seth killian just seems to be the bearer of bad news. Nothing he has said has actually made me happy. I just feel shittier every time.
> ...



chill man theres always DLC


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> chill man theres always DLC



Or not.


----------



## Noah (Sep 6, 2010)

I've changed my mind.

I want Beak in this game. He can have a super that'll let him space/time warp into 'Here Comes Tomorrow!' Beak, complete with baseball bat.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 6, 2010)

Is Spiderman even confirmedyet?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 6, 2010)

In due time...can't be MAHVEL without him...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah cause they even have a Spiderman stage..


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 6, 2010)

My God, the reporters in the background still make me laugh every time they jump up to take a pic of the fighters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2010)

still holding out for carnage, psylocke, and emma frost from marvel..


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 7, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> No X?
> 
> Capcom drops the ball again.



Don't they always.

I'm just waiting for the deconfirm of Samanosuke to officially have given up hope on them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 7, 2010)

You know that's not gonna happen.


----------



## S (Sep 9, 2010)

New charakter new trailer!!!


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2010)

holy shit balls


----------



## S (Sep 9, 2010)

Captain America's scene was pure win.


----------



## Jing (Sep 9, 2010)

Fuck yeah. At least they revealed one new character. Are there new silhouettes at the end....?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 9, 2010)

Megaman fans rejoice, we have Tron Bonne.


----------



## Noah (Sep 9, 2010)

Beast Cap is a Beast.

I don't know what to think about Tron. I used her a little in MvC2, but goddammit if I don't HATE the Legends series.

Unless she's replacing Roll. Then we're all okay!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 9, 2010)

Joe was riding Ammy


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2010)

Hmm, I guess I'm fine with her being in the game. :S


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

So instead of Mega-Man...we're getting one of his friends instead...great


----------



## LayZ (Sep 10, 2010)

Capitan America's Beast Mode


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

this is so legit :33 Shit JUST GOT REAL BITCHES!!!


----------



## Noah (Sep 10, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Capitan America's Beast Mode



Dude's all "Fuck yo choppa, son!" 

Although I'm not sure if I approve of movie Doom being there...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 10, 2010)

Geez, I was hoping for Servbot.


----------



## Trick2 (Sep 10, 2010)

so...tron bonne is in...I still call BS on no Cyclops.

Cap being awesome as always


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2010)

Tron returns, sweet. :33


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

can't wait :33


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 10, 2010)

I was a big Tron user in MvC2, but even I'm like 'WTF!' on this addition.

This game really needs to have DLCs or I'm not really going to bother.


----------



## Cash (Sep 10, 2010)

Yea, the latest announcements havent been that great.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2010)

They made Ammy look like a little bitch. 

Wtf.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2010)

Noone else is happy about Tron? Oh well.


----------



## Cash (Sep 10, 2010)

I like her but I'd rather have a rival school character over her


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2010)

Why does capcom keep pretending MMX doesn't exist?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2010)

Maybe Iris will represent X, she has enough popularity. 

I would like that and Roll.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Why does capcom keep pretending MMX doesn't exist?



Cuz he technically doesn't. 

I'm still waiting for CapCom, but I know the he prolly won't make it.


----------



## Cash (Sep 10, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Cuz he technically doesn't.
> 
> I'm still waiting for CapCom, but I know the he prolly won't make it.



CapCom?

**


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 10, 2010)

It's definitely odd X seems to be ignored over and over for these games meanwhile he's a very much beloved Capcom character and lots of people would love to see him in one of these crossover games.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 10, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Cuz he technically doesn't.
> 
> I'm still waiting for CapCom, but I know the he prolly won't make it.


You might have to settle for Viper. 

I like her better anyways, she doesn't need a whole squad for back up.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 10, 2010)

This game sounds fucking epic.


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

Ganta said:


> CapCom?
> 
> **



Captain Commando.


----------



## Cash (Sep 10, 2010)

Yea, I know. I facepalmed like a minute after I made that post. He should def be in there.


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

Alot of people want Jin and Strider back too.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2010)

I will fucking rage if Carnage isn't in here.


----------



## valerian (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm surprised Spider man hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## Cash (Sep 10, 2010)

I definitely want Jin and Strider back. Strider, Guile/Jin and Morrigan/Jill was my main team.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 10, 2010)

BoF3 Rei please.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 10, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> My heart is broken.





> He did go on to note, however, that in the most current build of the game, they have a character that is the craziest thing Capcom has ever put in a fighting game, and that balancing this unknown character has been a challenge. He even said that the new character was "making his mind melt".



Squirrel Girl is... could you possibly be coming? If so, MvC3 is officially Awesome by default.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Tron returns, sweet. :33


i love Tron


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Maybe Iris will represent X, she has enough popularity.
> 
> I would like that and Roll.


Wow really? She's only been in one X game. She must be only popular in japan. I always did have a soft spot for Iris when i was a kid. I thought her british dubbed voice and design were sexy.


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2010)

juri should be up in that bitch


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't want to sound like an asshat but what the fucking fuck so we get tron bonne but no megaman X. The capcom side is a fucking joke besides dante ryu, and joe (chris is ok but leon would have been better) no power stone no school rivals no tyrant no demtri. marvels got these iconic, amazing, recognizable, cool, charcters. I mean really no one on marvel side is bad. But it almost feels like capcom put some names in a hat to see who would make it. Im tellin you nobodys gonna make up for the capcom side except maybe Bass exe and Strider (Who probably won't make it in) Sorry for the rant just had to get it out the system.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

So rockman isn't in this one ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> So rockman isn't in this one ?



Not X at least, i'm still holding out hope for Classic though


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah theyre definitly gonna add Megaman. They're just teasing us and making us wait. We better see some more people in TGS...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

They better, I wonder what his design will be. Pretty much original I guess. But he better have new features ...


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2010)

But will he still have Rush with him... thats what I want to know.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2010)

You know if they put Carnage in and not Spider-man.....i'd be okay with that.


----------



## Eki (Sep 11, 2010)

fuck megaman. Stop sucking some mega dick people


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Not X at least, i'm still holding out hope for Classic though



I'm very much hoping classic is in, or Protoman.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm surprised Spider man hasn't been confirmed yet.


I thought he was confirmed.
Wasn,t he in the background as a balloon? 
If he is not in it then it has something to do with the new spider-man game or they gave his spot away to someone else.( Which wouldn,t suprise me.)
It could be that Spider-man wil just be DLC with Venom so they can milk the spider-man and venom fans.


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 11, 2010)

Forget Spidey and Venom, bring on Carnage.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 11, 2010)

I just want Goku in there, godDAMN IT!


----------



## LayZ (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd love it if *Jubilee* was in it as a joke character.



Raincoat, dish washing gloves, and fireworks FTW!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I just want Goku in there, godDAMN IT!



Will SonSon do?


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 11, 2010)

I hope to god that Jin comes back, he was always a must have in my teams in MvC2


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 13, 2010)

Just saw the new trailer.

Holy shit that was awesome.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

No ryu or dante. I am dissapoint


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2010)

Ryu had to go the hospital after Wolverine messed him up, and Dante and Deadpool went out for drinks.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2010)

Wasn't Ryu in the first trailer? 

IMO, give a chance for other characters to shine. :/


----------



## Noah (Sep 14, 2010)

TGS poster was apparently leaked. I'm thinking that's more likely Amaterasu than M.Bison.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2010)

I want street fighter Characters that didn't make it to MVC series.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 14, 2010)

Noah said:


> Thats not black panther, thats hawkeye


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Chris looks weird in that poster.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 14, 2010)

i just hope we get a good charcter to represent the megaman franchise well


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Zero's probably gonna be in...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 14, 2010)

Jing said:


> Zero's probably gonna be in...



one can only hope


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, but I never really used him much in TvC. He better have a new moveset this time if he's in.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 14, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> i just hope we get a good charcter to represent the megaman franchise well



WTF are you talking about? Tron Bone is a great Representative for the MM franchise Fans have been hoping for a new Legends game and Tron being in it makes some fans think Legends hasn't been totally forgotten!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2010)

Fans have been hoping for X for the longest time. He really should have been in this game. It's just not right. Tron is just herself; Tron Bonne. She's not Megaman X nor is she a great representation for a Megaman game I'd say so. Then again she's better than Zero is. Zero's been in the entire X series, had his own game spin-off, he was in SNK vs Capcom and also Tatsunoko vs Capcom. Now he's going to be in this game too without X getting any any versus series even after he's been HIGHLY requested? It doesn't make any sense. 

Capcom should have listened to the fans a long time ago. We've been requesting X for the longest time, even before that petition went up. It shouldn't be like this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Fans have been hoping for X for the longest time. He really should have been in this game. It's just not right. Tron is just herself; Tron Bonne. She's not Megaman X nor is she a great representation for a Megaman game I'd say so. Then again she's better than Zero is. Zero's been in the entire X series, had his own game spin-off, he was in SNK vs Capcom and also Tatsunoko vs Capcom. Now he's going to be in this game too without X getting any any versus series even after he's been HIGHLY requested? It doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Capcom should have listened to the fans a long time ago. We've been requesting X for the longest time, even before that petition went up. It shouldn't be like this.



Agree with every word of this. I'm sure I'll love this game but I'll always be disappointed with the fact X didn't get his time to shine, I also wanted Gene/Phoenix and Emma Frost but it seems that won't happen either.


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh man Gene would be awesome for this.

And I grew up with X. Megaman X was the first SNES game I ever played. So yeah, it would be really cool if he was in this too.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 14, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> WTF are you talking about? Tron Bone is a great Representative for the MM franchise Fans have been hoping for a new Legends game and Tron being in it makes some fans think Legends hasn't been totally forgotten!



I really wanna say stfu we want X, but ima just sit quietly and wait while twiddling my thumb.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2010)

If they don't put in X at least put in Legends Megaman. Fuck Zero and fuck Classic megaman.


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Do people even care for Protoman anymore? He was the shit back in the day.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Fans have been hoping for X for the longest time. He really should have been in this game. It's just not right. Tron is just herself; Tron Bonne. She's not Megaman X nor is she a great representation for a Megaman game I'd say so. Then again she's better than Zero is. Zero's been in the entire X series, had his own game spin-off, he was in SNK vs Capcom and also Tatsunoko vs Capcom. Now he's going to be in this game too without X getting any any versus series even after he's been HIGHLY requested? It doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Capcom should have listened to the fans a long time ago. We've been requesting X for the longest time, even before that petition went up. It shouldn't be like this.



Yeaaaaah the problem I have is at least you get a game in said universe in the last 3 years. Legend fans have been waiting for almost ten years for a the third game that even Keiji Inafune wants to make which is why I'm glad Tron Bonne because it might be a sign that he's working on it...


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Well the Legends series does have a bigger fan base in Japan than the X series...not sure if X did well over there or not...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 14, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Fans have been hoping for X for the longest time. He really should have been in this game. It's just not right. Tron is just herself; Tron Bonne. She's not Megaman X nor is she a great representation for a Megaman game I'd say so. Then again she's better than Zero is. Zero's been in the entire X series, had his own game spin-off, he was in SNK vs Capcom and also Tatsunoko vs Capcom. Now he's going to be in this game too without X getting any any versus series even after he's been HIGHLY requested? It doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Capcom should have listened to the fans a long time ago. We've been requesting X for the longest time, even before that petition went up. It shouldn't be like this.



AMEN brother.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2010)

Jing said:


> Well the Legends series does have a bigger fan base in Japan than the X series...not sure if X did well over there or not...



Didn't the first 3 X games on SNES do really, really good in japan and the US? It only probably started getting beat by Legends when Capcom started rehashing the X series each game around X5. By X7 people were tired of X.


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I think X5 was meant to be the last in the X series, then the Zero series starts after it.


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

Its all in Japanese but if you look down a few tweets you'll see X-23. Seems like she might be in.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 15, 2010)

Jing said:


> Its all in Japanese but if you look down a few tweets you'll see X-23. Seems like she might be in.


Yep. Announcement of new MvC3 characters at the event stage. Marvel's X-23 and Capcom's Tron Bonne.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 15, 2010)

Jing said:


> Its all in Japanese but if you look down a few tweets you'll see X-23. Seems like she might be in.



While I don't mind X-23 being in it, wouldn't her moveset be too similar to Wolverine's? though albeit bent more for speed instead of power


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

So a Wolverine clone. Literally. I hope to god she plays differently.


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> While I don't mind X-23 being in it, wouldn't her moveset be too similar to Wolverine's? though albeit bent more for speed instead of power



It cant be worse than having two of the exact same character like in MvC2, one uses his bone and the other uses adamantium or whatever its called.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 15, 2010)

Jing said:


> Its all in Japanese but if you look down a few tweets you'll see X-23. Seems like she might be in.



Oh shit Laura's in it!?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 15, 2010)

Jing said:


> It cant be worse than having two of the exact same character like in MvC2, one uses his bone and the other uses adamantium or whatever its called.


She'll probably have a lot of kick moves for the blades on her feet.


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yeah she does have blades on her feet, so she might be martial-arty then.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm pleased about hearing about X-23. 

I'm still hoping for Jean Grae and for Rogue to return.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey look at that. Capcom gave you guys X23! Hopefully she isn't the only reveal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

For those of u who dont know who she is


----------



## Hellion (Sep 16, 2010)

X-23


----------



## Bushido Style (Sep 16, 2010)

Great news :mj


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 16, 2010)

Videos up.


*Spoiler*: _X-23 spotlight_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oESQv9cB0qQ[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Tron Bonne spotlight_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_uUq3bf4EQ[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _X-23 and Tron gameplay_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhpGQgtHfNg[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _New trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr4TIZ0bD3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

Tara Strong is Voicing her


----------



## illmatic (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, Just when her ongoing starts.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2010)

In that last trailer we can see part of Dante's lvl 3 and alternate costumes


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 16, 2010)

Ironic that the announcement of X-23 comes the same day her new ongoing series is released, or maybe it's not ironic at all


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm surprised that X-Men Evolution character was really chosen.

Tron looks great.


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

Oooh alternate colors...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm surprised that X-Men Evolution character was really chosen.
> 
> Tron looks great.



Well she is a Canon Immigrant so yeah makes sense she'll be in the game. I am Waiting for a Capcom villain to show up though...


----------



## Bushido Style (Sep 16, 2010)

Overall I'm really impressed with this game. It would be pretty cool if Bullseye, Ares, or even The Sentry ended  up as one of the characters on the Marvel side but I doubt it. 



Sephiroth said:


> I'm surprised that X-Men Evolution character was really chosen.
> 
> Tron looks great.



Well, she is a popular character in the current comics so it would make since for her to make an appearance in the game.


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

I just want Venom back...


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 16, 2010)

Only thing bad about this game is the voices


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Only thing bad about this game is the voices


Blasphamey


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont really care much for the voices. I noticed the Capcom people speak Japanese and Marvel speak English. I wonder if we can change the voices in the final release.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2010)

T. Bonne looks cool.

I was hoping she'd be more of a space control character, not to say she won't be, but, all we really get to see is her combos.. and that her drill is punishable on block.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 16, 2010)

Not familiar with this character but she's hot, so I dun care


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

Marvel needs more women on their side.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

i got X-23 iam happy

Though getting Rogue or Black widdow would be awesome


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2010)

Jing said:


> I dont really care much for the voices. I noticed the Capcom people speak Japanese and Marvel speak English. I wonder if we can change the voices in the final release.



Capcom characters have individual options (though why anyone would want Dante spouting Japanese is beyond me). Marvel characters are just English.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Capcom needs more villains.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Capcom needs more villains.



I'm pretty confident Wesker will be revealed soon enough.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 16, 2010)

MvC3 videos from TGS for those who haven't seen them:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jui-6s0N22I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENOMJiQ3TIg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7HjgByD9xI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sGfPO4_Dik[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBLHmGgLNBQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQcsIpjOF5g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5LYMtODPlg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvzznHJQS-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2010)

Ammy has become the first character in a fighting game I'm going to regret beating in a match


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

Black Ammy? Cool. And yeah we need more Capcom Villains.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Tron Bonne's moveset looks awesome...must agree that we need some Capcom villians to counter Doom, Dormammu and Super Skrull though


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

Who would they put in though?

And look what I found on Gamefaqs lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

what is it?


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

I dunno for sure. Someone says its Modok, it could be anyone really.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 16, 2010)

We need Archangel lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

Lmao Archangel


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 16, 2010)

Game keeps looking better and better, loving the new stage designs.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Jing said:


> Who would they put in though?



Wesker and M. Bison, maybe Vergil as well.


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

Lots of people have been asking for Wesker. Not sure about Bison though, but it might work since there are only a few Street Fighter reps so far.


----------



## Noah (Sep 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Wesker and M. Bison, maybe Vergil as well.



Bass.exe, Wily or Sigma please.

My problem with Bison is that I don't even see him as a villain in these games. When he was in MvC2, my response was just "oh. another sf character". For some reason him and Akuma just don't have a villain feeling that someone like Dormammu or Doom does.


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

I never heard of Dormammu until recently. Well I mean I think I've seen pictures of him before and stuff but I didnt know who he was or who he fights.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Jing said:


> I never heard of Dormammu until recently. Well I mean I think I've seen pictures of him before and stuff but I didnt know who he was or who he fights.



He's one of Dr. Strange's primary antagonists...he also had a few guest spots on the 90's Spider-Man series


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

He was in the Spider man Cartoon? Now Dr.Strange I definitely heard of.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Jing said:


> He was in the Spider man Cartoon? Now Dr.Strange I definitely heard of.



a couple of episodes yeah. the first one was the same two parter where they introduced Dr. Strange and Baron Mordo. the second two or three parter  also featured Venom, Carnage, Iron Man and War Machine. In each they spoiled his plans, but never really came close to honestly putting him down.

The first one had him masquerading as Mary Jane's abusive father so that he could harvest her soul or something. the second one had Venom and Carnage steal some tech from Stark Enterprises so that they could open a portal so that he could enter our realm


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh shit I remember now. That was like near the series finale. And Venom get sucked into some black hole machine thing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2010)

X-23 is slight surprise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Well she is a Canon Immigrant so yeah makes sense she'll be in the game. I am Waiting for a Capcom villain to show up though...





Bushido Style said:


> Overall I'm really impressed with this game. It would be pretty cool if Bullseye, Ares, or even The Sentry ended  up as one of the characters on the Marvel side but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she is a popular character in the current comics so it would make since for her to make an appearance in the game.



I would rather have say Psylocke or Emma Frost.


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

I would rather have Rogue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I would rather have say Psylocke or Emma Frost.



Psylocke fine 

But Emma Frost?

GTFO


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I would rather have Rogue.



Rogue really doesn't have the moveset she had in 90's anymore though. She's lost the super strength and flight since then


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

Base her on the 90's version then.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Base her on the 90's version then.



it dosent work like that


----------



## LayZ (Sep 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Base her on the 90's version then.


I was going to the same thing. 

The 90's series inspired the X-Men: Children of the Atom, which in turn would be the basis for the Marvel vs. Capcom series of video games.  So it would only be appropriate.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2010)

90's is after all the best decade.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Psylocke fine
> 
> But Emma Frost?
> 
> GTFO



What's wrong with Emma?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> What's wrong with Emma?



aside form the fact she best seen and not herd

she is not a fighter  not in the sense it would take to make the cut for  this game


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2010)

I think she could work out fine.

There is also Phoenix as another choice, which would be a awesome addition.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I think she could work out fine.


trust me she wouldn't



> There is also Phoenix as another choice, which would be a awesome addition.


meh id rather have some one who is more of a fighter

Storm is good, so would Domino


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't see how she couldn't work, she has a plethora of moves to use in a moveset, and diamond form for close combat.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2010)

Emma Frost could of worked great in MvC3 if done properly, sadly she won't be in this game or at least that's what they say.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't see how she couldn't work, she has a plethora of moves to use in a moveset, and diamond form for close combat.



she dosent know how to fight thogh shes  is strictly a support character even with  her diamond form


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> There is also Phoenix as another choice, which would be a awesome addition.



I don't expect Phoenix to be anything less than a boss character if she were to be in this.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2010)

I want Goku 

And I WILL get my Goku.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 18, 2010)

Seems we got a double dose of goodness. Spider-man is confirmed though that's not a big shocker.

The big one though is Wesker, finally a villain to the Capcom side.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2010)

Just read it, so glad to see Wesker joins the party, not surprised to see Spider-man back but glad he is since he's a veteran MvC character.

Game keeps looking better and better.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8V_KumolVyg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RgcGw9ho1mg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe old news, but as of the older build, Dante has a 100% combo off one crouching A.

Thor and Hulk(?) don't have air dashes. Without an air dash, a character is more than likely to be ass tier.

DDoom rock assist is actually even better now.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 18, 2010)

This one's for J. J.!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 18, 2010)

AND CAPTAIN OBVIOUS COMES TO THE RESCUE

CAPCOM YOU SNEAKY BASTARDS

TRYING TO TRICK US BY DOING EXACTLY WHAT ANY HALFWAY INTELLIGENT PET ROCK COULD HAVE GUESSED YOU WOULD DO

OH GOD GET THIS FUCKING THING OFF MY CHEST


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2010)

since spidey is pretty much marvel's mascot this should come to no surprise, i don't think i'd buy this if he wasn't in it.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 18, 2010)

Marvel characters
Captain America (Classic attire)
Deadpool (Classic attire)
Doctor Doom (Classic attire)
Dormammu (Defenders Vol.3 appearance)
Hulk (Classic Savage appearance)
Iron Man (Extremis armor)
Spider-Man
Super Skrull (Classic attire)
Thor (Reborn armor)
Wolverine (Astonishing X-Men attire)
X-23 (New X-Men attire)

Capcom characters
Albert Wesker
Amaterasu
Chris Redfield (Resident Evil 5 attire)
Chun-Li (Street Fighter IV attire)
Dante (Devil May Cry 3 attire)
Felicia
Morrigan Aensland
Ryu (Street Fighter IV attire)
Trish (Devil May Cry 2 attire)
Tron Bonne
Viewtiful Joe


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

WESKER!

OH HELL YES!


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 18, 2010)

Wesker! 

(and yay, Spiderman...)


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

Wesker, Doom, and Tron Bonne are my current team. 

Doom will be replaced by Vergil, Alastor, or Bass/Forte if any make it in.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sorry for my ignorance, but I really have no Idea WHO or from WHERE Wesker is...

All I know is that he's Capcom.

Spidey isn't new news either, but he looks like a total badass.


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2010)

Wesker is badass as always.

Plus his moveset in the game seems so awesome.


----------



## Gene (Sep 18, 2010)

Wesker is from the Resident Evil series. More specifically, the one featured in MvC3 is from RE5.


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2010)

Albert Wesker vs Chris Redfield, in MVC 3 style.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 18, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I'm sorry for my ignorance, but I really have no Idea WHO or from WHERE Wesker is...






Blade said:


> Albert Wesker vs Chris Redfield, in MVC 3 style.



*waits for him to say CHRIIIIIIS! when tagging him in*


----------



## Not my style (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't wait till Spidey meets Wade and Dante and shows them how to make real quips.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2010)

Spidey, Deadpool, Dante. Bitches.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 18, 2010)

My team is now Doom/ Super Skrull / Wesker, unless they can top Wesker it'll probably stay that way.


----------



## kenji1104 (Sep 18, 2010)

They should have put Vergil or Nero instead of Trish!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I'm sorry for my ignorance, but I really have no Idea WHO or from WHERE Wesker is...


He is a main villain of the Resident Evil series who has been in since the first game.

Resident Evil Code: Veronica X was Wesker at his best, though I haven't played Resident Evil 5 to know how he was in it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2010)

Spider-mans Maximum Spider looks more sexier than ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever touch BB or TvC again when this comes out, or any fighting game till MvC4.


----------



## Eki (Sep 18, 2010)

i want more characters


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I'm sorry for my ignorance, but I really have no Idea WHO or from WHERE Wesker is...




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8fdZFcriMM[/YOUTUBE]

one of the badest mofos ever to grace RE


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

I actually got everyone I need, it could come out with just these, and I would be satisfied.

But so much more are to come. 

I just don't want it to come with a over abundance of characters where it kicks balance to the curb.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 18, 2010)

I need my Bullseye and then I will be perfect.

Please give me Bullseye.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2010)

More than likely this game will be the most balanced of the series but obviously won't have as many characters as MvC2 did.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Helix (Sep 18, 2010)

Wesker confirmed for awesome tier.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 18, 2010)

No love for Jin Saotome?   I'd love to see  a 3d Blodia Punch and Blodia Vulcan , plus his fighting style would fit right in.  I hope that they have some classics return like Strider, Jin, and Captain Commando.

While I am happy with the roster so far, I hope they don't just have the big names in the game and forget about the obscure characters.  One of the things I liked about MVC2 was all the unrecognizable characters, though with the limited roster I have a feeling it'll go that way.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 18, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> No love for Jin Saotome?



I agree that this game needs Jin


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2010)

vid of Spider-man and Albert Wesker


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 18, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I agree that this game needs Jin


His flashy fighting style really goes well with the game, sadly I just don't see him making the cut. I believe there's this interview his moves are too hard to implement into the game (bs). I could see him potentially being a DLC character though.



Violent By Design said:


> vid of Spider-man and Albert Wesker



Spiderman looks like quite the rushdown character.


----------



## Cash (Sep 18, 2010)

Wesker's teleporting might be a bitch when the game comes out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok my mains are now X-23, Whesker, and deadpool


----------



## Eki (Sep 18, 2010)

im sure all your guys mains will change when the game comes out


----------



## Mister B (Sep 19, 2010)

Wesker is 

Needs more Jin though.  Girls can't get enough of him


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

i am disappoint about c. viper


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> im sure all your guys mains will change when the game comes out



All depends on the final roster. For now i'm going with Ameterasu, Deadpool and either Viewtiful Joe or X-23


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2010)

Ameterasu and Dante are definitely going to be my mains.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> im sure all your guys mains will change when the game comes out



Oh man that's guaranteed, that's why I'm not even going to bother saying who my teams might be. 

The only character I could of guaranteed would of been Mega Man X, but he's not in so forget about that.

I can see a lot of teams consisting of either Dante or Deadpool or even both on the same team.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

I already imagine myself sighing at facing another Dante/Deadpool/??? team again while online.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm gonna pick whoever is Top Tier.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm keeping it real, Chun Li for life along with Morrigan. Might as well add X-23 to keep the vagina train alive.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 19, 2010)

It's all about Ameterasu and Viewtiful Joe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> im sure all your guys mains will change when the game comes out



I don't know why people are already making teams without even touching a demo.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 19, 2010)

I was interested in playing Thor but now I hear he's a Zangief type character I'll have to pass as I'm no good with such characters. I'd have liked to keep my old team of Cyclops, Ryu and Captain America but Cyclops seems to be out. I'll maybe try out Chris


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm gonna pick whoever is Top Tier.



Duy knows where it's at.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2010)

spidy 

wesker too pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI1pvSC-i-M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ORFvcCOxRM[/YOUTUBE]
*changes pants*


----------



## halo reach (Sep 19, 2010)

Spidey and Venom for me FTW. Maybe Chris and X-23 if I feel like it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

Spider-Man is in.

Good.


----------



## halo reach (Sep 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Spider-Man is in.
> 
> Good.


You don't sound thrilled.


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't see why he wouldn't be. Not much of a surprise really :/


----------



## Cash (Sep 19, 2010)

His moveset looks the exact same as well but then again what could you add to him?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

Who didn't think Spiderman would be in? He is the most popular marvel character.


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2010)

Shoot some spider web from his crotch?


----------



## Proxy (Sep 19, 2010)

Captain Commando


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2010)

With Spidey in it, I got my old team bac. I just want to find my new team. Hope Sam can join so I have my Sam/Ammy/X-23


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

Sam who?

I will use X-23 with Wolverine, will be fun combo. :33

Reading her origin comics currently.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 19, 2010)

Wesker, Dante, Thor. Deadly team.

It's over, I win.


This game will be a blast.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 19, 2010)

I really hope Storm makes it into this game. I'll get the game even if she's not, but she was my favorite to use in the previous game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2010)

since everybody's posting their teams.. 

Dante, Wesker, Spidy

depending on rumors akuma or carnage might replace spidy..


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Sam who?
> 
> I will use X-23 with Wolverine, will be fun combo. :33
> 
> Reading her origin comics currently.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 19, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Spidey, Deadpool, Dante. Bitches.


As of now my team would be Super-Skrull, Amaterasu, and Iron Man


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

Ah Samanosuke of course, the best Onimusha main.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2010)

^ i liked the guy that looked like jean reno


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2010)

Amaterasu, Dante, and an empty spot for whoever I feel like playing as.


----------



## Noah (Sep 19, 2010)

I still don't have a team picked out yet. So far it's Wade and Joe. I'm waiting on CapCom, a REAL Megaman character or some random Marvel Awesomeness. Top tier can eat my butt 

We'll see who gets revealed next. I don't really care for the most recent four additions. The only thing I see is that we finally got a Capcom villain.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2010)

Tron Bonne is a real Megaman character.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2010)

Need to get my hands on the game for me to determine what my team would actually look like.


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2010)

Protoman would be nice to see.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2010)

damn... Wesker is bad ass!!!


----------



## Noah (Sep 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Tron Bonne is a real Megaman character.



That statement would be true if, and only if, Legends wasn't a flaming turd abortion of an attempt to tarnish the good name. I'd take that Starforce shit over MML Megaman.

The lack of an arm cannon or beam saber is the lack of a Megaman character.

Side note: Wesker's theme is badass. I might play him just cuz I like it


----------



## Daedus (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe a monster hunter character for the next reveal?


----------



## Wicked (Sep 20, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Maybe a monster hunter character for the next reveal?



Brah for real brah no MH or anything like that..

Brah you dont know brah for real brah it's not even funny brah


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2010)

Noah said:


> That statement would be true if, and only if, Legends wasn't a flaming turd abortion of an attempt to tarnish the good name. I'd take that Starforce shit over MML Megaman.



The Legends games are fantastic. 

Much better then the Starforce series.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2010)

The Legends games are classic. The problem is that Tron's not a "Megaman". Capcom isn't stupid, they're not going to leave out Megaman like that. Right now with all the hype it's just a matter of when he's going to be revealed and what version.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2010)

The choices are classic, .exe, Vent/Aile, and Geo, and due to battle network no longer being in the spotlight, it will most likely be classic with the releases of 9, 10, and Universe and Online in the works, and they are goin on mostly current popular designs, looking at Chris.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2010)

Noah said:


> That statement would be true if, and only if, Legends wasn't a flaming turd abortion of an attempt to tarnish the good name. I'd take that Starforce shit over MML Megaman.
> 
> The lack of an arm cannon or beam saber is the lack of a Megaman character.
> 
> Side note: Wesker's theme is badass. I might play him just cuz I like it



Have you played Megaman Legends 1 or 2?

Those are some good fucking games. It doesn't disrespect the Megaman name at all. Its a shittone better than those horrible Megaman Starforce games that are just butchered MMZero and Battle Network hybrids.

Capcom could have made a regular Battle Network game on DS with Wi-Fi online play and made shitloads off of it but dropped the ball and made that Starforce shit instead. (Which i'm pretty sure bombed otherwise we would have seen 6 games by now).


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 20, 2010)

Really want to see the other character designs.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 20, 2010)

Morrigan/Super-Skrull/Deadpool for my team.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 20, 2010)

The Wishlist:

*MarvelSide:*
Moon Knight
Ms. Marvel
Hawkeye
Daredevil
Nick Fury




*CapcomSide:*
Strider
Haggar
Katt
Arthur
Regina (Dino Crisis)


----------



## justtuu (Sep 20, 2010)

Only noobs will be playing Dante and Wesker. So for me, The Cap, Joe, and Spidey. Or Wolvie, Morrigan and Ironman.

Deadpool just to fuck around in story mode and laugh but he's probably low tier.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2010)

maybe i will even give trish a chance.. and oh God, let there be Psylocke


----------



## Hellion (Sep 20, 2010)

X-23/TBD/TBD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ i liked the guy that looked like jean reno



Except he is Jean Reno, lol. He had a part in the game.


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 21, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> Well shit if Chris is here then I demand Wesker as a hidden character.






Son Goku said:


> He better have a move called Boulder punch amirite?






Psysalis said:


> nah something more like missile toss




I just fucking won 

srs biz


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Daedus said:


> The Wishlist:
> 
> *MarvelSide:*
> Moon Knight
> ...



I'd love to see Daredevil, and Regina but little chance compared to the RE guys. 

And no Nu-Sentry yet? 

IGN suggested him along with other characters (including now-confirmed Wesker) and I agree he'd make a good final boss for several reasons:

1) He's an event-level threat in Marvel when he goes rogue so he fits

2) He has transformations which lends itself to multiple gameplay modes and/or boss fights

3) He has wide-area attacks (that infinitendril attack of his screams SNK Boss Syndrome screen-filling super move)

4) He has regeneration (so he can have a refilling life bar if the developers wanted to make his fight even harder)

5) He can be downgraded to playable character status (since he's more of a flying brick with energy projection normally)


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2010)

I wonder if they'll have more street fighter characters


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

Eki said:


> I wonder if they'll have more street fighter characters



i hope not

more variety capcom!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2010)

just realized this, x-23 is the only lady char from marvel.. compared to capcom which has like 6/11(counting amaterasu)..

if the rumors are right, emma frost might join.. so there still might be hope for psylocke.. or maybe storm..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2010)

Eki said:


> I wonder if they'll have more street fighter characters



C. Viper has some promise since she's both fresh in the minds of people  and would sub for Captain Commando


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> just realized this, x-23 is the only lady char from marvel.. compared to capcom which has like 6/11(counting amaterasu)..
> 
> if the rumors are right, *emma frost* might join.. so there still might be hope for *psylocke*.. or maybe storm..



I really hope so, this game needs more X-women, actually just needs more X-Men in general.

We have 3, but we need more. :33


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

Need some Beast or Night Crawler.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Need some Beast or Night Crawler.



night crawler is to redundant with Deadpool and wesker in there

ans beast only if blanka comes with


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2010)

damm i wish snk was in the mix 

hell, the ultimate game would be Marvel vs. Capcom vs. DC vs. SNK 

i know snk and capcom did theirs.. DC are too thickheaded for that stuff.. plus their versus games suck


----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2010)

Needs Cyclops or Gambit.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 21, 2010)

Luke Cage might be a good choice.He could be a good brawler type and is relevant to Marvel today.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> hell, the ultimate game would be Marvel vs. Capcom vs. DC vs. *MK*


Fixed for you son



GeneralFuruichi said:


> Luke Cage might be a good choice.He could be a good brawler type and is relevant to Marvel today.


Agreed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Fixed for you son



awww hell no.. SNK > nerfed fatalities  


MK is a much better franchise when its standalone..


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

Khris said:


> awww hell no.. SNK > nerfed fatalities
> 
> 
> MK is a much better franchise when its standalone..



dont care i want  Ryu versu Lu kang Nao!!!!


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish capcom owned tekken


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 21, 2010)

Did they already say that Demetri wasn't going to be in it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

Eki said:


> I wish capcom owned tekken



i wish tekken would go away till next gen.....


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish a new DOA game would come out. 

Also, Cosign SNK. This game could use some Terry.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

Ganta said:


> I wish a new DOA game would come out.
> 
> .



ehhhhh the last one was meh


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ehhhhh the last one was meh



Yea it was. Thats why I want a new one. Played it all day at school the other day. boobies


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Yea it was. Thats why I want a new one. Played it all day at school the other day. boobies



i want NEW franchises dammit

iam sick of sequel after sequel after sequel

its one thing like when  its made with a  trilogy in mind or the series has been on hold for 10 fucking years


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats true. It would be nice for a new franchise to start.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

if they wanna milk doa more kasumi her own game or some thing


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

What was the last 3D fighting game that not SC, Tekken or DOA. I cant think of anything else besides Virtua fighter, ugh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

Ganta said:


> What was the last 3D fighting game that not SC, Tekken or DOA. I cant think of anything else besides Virtua fighter, ugh.



i cant think of one not counting the anime games


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

Better not be Bleach heat the soul games that you are talking about. That shitfest doesnt count at all


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 21, 2010)

Game needs Iron Fist and Nova for Marvel



GeneralFuruichi said:


> Did they already say that Demetri wasn't going to be in it?



sadly yes


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> sadly yes



That blows so hard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Game needs Iron Fist and Nova for Marvel
> 
> 
> 
> sadly yes



i cant believe i forgot about iron fist hed be perfect!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been advocating Iron Fist ever since this game's been announced...

I've already lost Dr.Strange, Imma go murk somebody if I lose Danny.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

You think Punisher could be unique enough with Chris's moveset around? 

I hope Blackheart returns, he was just awesome to play in MvC2.


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2010)

No he wasn't. A typical shit character for shit scrubs who can't do shit but sit in the back and do stupid shit moves


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

Eki said:


> No he wasn't. A typical shit character for shit scrubs who can't do shit but sit in the back and do stupid shit moves


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 22, 2010)

>Refusal to include Dr. Strange or Ghost Rider, because of similarity to Dormammu
>Include both Wolverine and X-23

Fucking so angry. Not to mention the fact that Mega Man isn't confirmed yet.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2010)

Megaman will be in no worries, please be classic.

Predicting Venom will be revealed real soon, something just gives me a feeling.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2010)

also interview with Seth, nothing new to be revealed, but might as well be posted.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2010)

Why the fuck can't Image be owned by Marvel..  

Spawn would've been one hell of a character. 

No pun intended :3


----------



## Cash (Sep 22, 2010)

I think the old x men vs street fighter game had a story mode


----------



## Eki (Sep 22, 2010)

That was ancient time fanta.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2010)

Bass and Treble wouldn't be too bad for this game but I doubt they'll make it in. :33


----------



## Bill_gates (Sep 22, 2010)

Liking what I see so far but there needs to be a lot more characters.
I think capcom is gonna release the rest of the character list all at once without posting vids of their move set and supers (gotta save something for the launch right?)


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Predicting Venom will be revealed real soon, something just gives me a feeling.



Mac Gargan Venom would be pretty cool he could have a transformation where he becomes super huge.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2010)

So true. 

Fucking sexist bastards.


----------



## Noah (Sep 22, 2010)

Ugh. The truth of that statement is heartbreaking.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2010)

Actually .

These are the ideal choices for me for Megaman rep.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2010)

^They aren't my idea choices but I'll take em.


----------



## Eki (Sep 22, 2010)

Zerooooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2010)

story?

dante better own everything


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Actually .
> 
> These are the ideal choices for me for Megaman rep.



I love Protoman I would want either him or Bass personally.


----------



## Noah (Sep 23, 2010)

Except for Tron, I'm totally fine with any of those Megaman pics.

Maybe it's just me, but I would totally tweak out (in the best way) if they just picked a random Robot Master or Maverick and threw him in.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2010)

Protoman would be awesome. Speculation has it they're going for Sigma though. Thinking about it, Sigma would probably be a better fit given the lack of villains and the massive amounts of projectile users (not to say Sigma does not have a ton of projectiles, but there are a lot of guys with guns in the game).


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2010)

Spidey and Wesker confirmed


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

Wesker?????????


----------



## Cash (Sep 23, 2010)

From Resident Evil [YOUTUBE]u_XmRVJPEI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

His play style looks most of like Strider.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> His play style looks most of like Strider.



No Ouroboros = Nothing like Strider


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 23, 2010)

I wonder how many characters were gonna get in the demo.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2010)

There probably won't be a demo. 

Like in SF4 and SSF4.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 24, 2010)

that sucks


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2010)

I think we will, almost every Marvel game has had one this gen.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2010)

Doubt it. MvC2 had the luxury of being a XBLA title, plus it's old.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2010)

There will be a demo but most likely after the games release.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2010)

Confirmed there will be over 40+ characters, so we have 18 or more characters to look forward to.


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Confirmed there will be over 40+ characters, so we have 18 or more characters to look forward to.



Did not know that


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 24, 2010)

Where did you hear 40+ confirmed? I heard 30+ confirmed but not over 40?


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

Dont ruin my boner


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Confirmed there will be over 40+ characters, so we have 18 or more characters to look forward to.



Gonna have to call shenanigans on that one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Where did you hear 40+ confirmed? I heard 30+ confirmed but not over 40?



Kensk of neogaf leaking, which is a reliable source.

The same guy that leaked the SSFIV roster. He also leaked the very existence of MvC3 two weeks before it was announced, and said that Chris would be among the first revealed.


----------



## Helix (Sep 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Where did you hear 40+ confirmed? I heard 30+ confirmed but not over 40?



They could do 40+ in Super Marvel vs Capcom 3


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh okay. I know they said it won't be as high as MVC2's roster size for the sake of balance for one, but if it's 40+ I'm fine with it.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 25, 2010)

Link or bust.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh okay. I know they said it won't be as high as MVC2's roster size for the sake of balance for one, but if it's 40+ I'm fine with it.



But but but it's Mahvel...

Broken = Fun


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 25, 2010)

Trish/Doom combo seem to be the most broken things about the game so far, with the Deadpool shenanigans not being too far behind...

IT'S MAHVEL BAYBEE!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> But but but it's Mahvel...
> 
> Broken = Fun





That's the usual formula.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 25, 2010)

@MisterB:


----------



## Mister B (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome. Hope he's right... if not.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2010)

New characters revealed at Comic con October 8th, hoping they are as awesome as the last two reveals.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 28, 2010)

totootd said:


> I hope the heroes(spiderman, iron man, captain america, joe) don't get out shined by the anti heroes(Wolverine, Dante, Deadpool, X-23 and Trish). In both gameplay and in the story. I need little edgy and more epic.



lol, Are you new? its not called  for nothing!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 28, 2010)

More of a mix really: as a New Yorker I'm kinda obligated to play as Spidy first (even if I'm Upstate NY),  Dante would be next, Cap after that, and then Deadpool. after that its kinda random.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Sep 28, 2010)

I played it.  It looks great and all but the game basically plays exactly the same as MvC2.  Oh and Chris is basically a skin for Cable because he plays just like him.  So I guess Cable wont be in it then.


----------



## Eki (Sep 28, 2010)

Cable is a bitch. I want to poke him in the eye.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone hoping for Kid Deadpool to atleast be Marvel's Answer to Ammy and Joe?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 29, 2010)

Marvel vs Capcom 3 plans are epic? I wonder what this means.

Were about to get a shit load of reveals?


----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2010)

oh god i hope so. Im so tired of this guessing and waiting crap


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 29, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Marvel vs Capcom 3 plans are epic? I wonder what this means.
> 
> Were about to get a shit load of reveals?



Makes sense that they would do a shit load of reveals at NYCC seeing as there is the whole 'Map of Marvel Hero's homes' thing and they could get something cool set up with were they do it at were the FF tower is (that or do it were the Avenger's building is supposed to be)

Calling this right now though: Squirrel Girl is in the game and THAT'S what was causing the Developers migraines to balance her. That's right RE fanboys: Wesker would be easier to balance then a 16 year old mutant who's main powers are: Talks to squirrels, has a prehencile tail, and can brake the 4th wall (though is contractually obligated to pretend not to).


----------



## Daedus (Sep 29, 2010)

It's obvious that we're getting Squirrel Girl.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2010)

Daedus said:


> It's obvious that we're getting Squirrel Girl.



If we get her, then I will neg rep you.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Sep 29, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Makes sense that they would do a shit load of reveals at NYCC seeing as there is the whole 'Map of Marvel Hero's homes' thing and they could get something cool set up with were they do it at were the FF tower is (that or do it were the Avenger's building is supposed to be)
> 
> Calling this right now though: Squirrel Girl is in the game and THAT'S what was causing the Developers migraines to balance her. That's right RE fanboys: Wesker would be easier to balance then a 16 year old mutant who's main powers are: Talks to squirrels, has a prehencile tail, and can brake the 4th wall (though is contractually obligated to pretend not to).



I thought her main power was defeating people outside of her tier? Which would explain the balancing issues


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 29, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I thought her main power was defeating people outside of her tier? Which would explain the balancing issues



her Official Powers acording to the : Enhanced strength, speed, agility, and reflexes; small claws and enlarged incisors; retractable knuckle spike; semi-prehensile tail; empathic bond with squirrels, like Monkey Joe and Tippy Toe, can communicate with squirrels. But I include TV Tropes inclusion of knowledge of the Forth wall because they pay attention to the small details and the Marvel Universe Wiki is a little out of date (SG recently left the GLA)


----------



## Noah (Sep 30, 2010)

She did WHAT?!

....now who's going to keep her under control? No wonder Capcom can't balance her


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2010)

Seth confirms we have seen about 50% of the characters, so this just confirms what was stated by Kensk.

Also rumors floating around that the top 4 will return, Sentinal may not, but a character that plays like him will.


----------



## Noah (Sep 30, 2010)

Cable, Storm.....

Magneto? CapCom? Ironman? 

.......Silver Samurai? 

I stopped paying attention to who's top tier when I realized I hated them all but CapCom. But boo, Cable. Booooooooo.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 30, 2010)

Since there is only one spider-man representative right now I am hoping for Anti-Venom if they add another.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2010)

Noah said:


> Cable, Storm.....
> 
> Magneto? CapCom? Ironman?
> 
> ...


Magneto, Storm, Sentinal, and Cable.

I really like them all character wise, except Sentinal, Sentinals should only be fodder. 

Silly racist robots.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 30, 2010)

I want someone from New-Mutants Canonball or better yet Gambit again!!!


----------



## Eki (Sep 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Seth confirms we have seen about 50% of the characters, so this just confirms what was stated by Kensk.
> 
> Also rumors floating around that the top 4 will return, Sentinal may not, but a character that plays like him will.



so they're going to be around 40 characters?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Mister B (Sep 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Magneto, Storm, Sentinal, and Cable.
> 
> I really like them all character wise, except Sentinal, Sentinals should only be fodder.
> 
> Silly racist robots.



What about dat Mango Sentinel? Come on, at least I want to see him make it.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Also rumors floating around that the top 4 will return, Sentinal may not, but a character that plays like him will.


Why bring back everyone else and his play style but not him back? 

I didn't play him seriously but I want to hear that familiar clanking and see people get curb stomped.


----------



## Noah (Sep 30, 2010)

If we're getting Cable back, I'd rather his moveset be based more on his Mutant Jesus powers than the old 90's stuff. I haven't paid attention to him since about halfway into the Cable&Deadpool run, so I don't know he's still like that or not, though.

I'd rather have Sentinel back than Cable. Just give me Crazytrain or one of those other ridiculous post-HoM super Sentinels instead. Or maybe that's what we're getting and it's considered something new entirely?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 1, 2010)

Still waiting for the guy in my set to be revealed.  Which I doubt he'll make the cut, if I'm lucky he might make it through Super Marvel vs Capcom 3. 

Cable I doubt nor do I really want to him in, as Chris and Deadpool pretty much took his spot so him being in there would feel like a waste of a character slot.  Sentinel was cool and pretty fun to play, but I won't lose sleep if he doesn't make it in. As for Storm and Magneto, don't really care for them but I wouldn't want too much Xmen characters in this game, with the limited roster and all.

And am I the only one that wants Zangief back? Everyone else I ran into seems to hate him, maybe from SF4?  Either him or Alex would do, I just want a grappler esque character in.


----------



## Eki (Oct 1, 2010)

Thor = Zangief supposedly


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2010)

Well we got 20+ more slots, so it's really not limited.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 1, 2010)

Noah said:


> If we're getting Cable back, I'd rather his moveset be based more on his Mutant Jesus powers than the old 90's stuff. I haven't paid attention to him since about halfway into the Cable&Deadpool run, so I don't know he's still like that or not, though.
> 
> I'd rather have Sentinel back than Cable. Just give me Crazytrain or one of those other ridiculous post-HoM super Sentinels instead. Or maybe that's what we're getting and it's considered something new entirely?



I remember using him (Cable) in MvC2 against my younger brothers, who are not as skilled at most video games. Most of the games they play are either action/adventure games they've already seen me beat, or shooter games like Gears of War & Resistance. Anyway, back to topic: I would use Cable simply because of the one attack he has where he shoots the opponent with his gun. It was an incredibly cheap move, and I could easily take off most of their health bars before they could get their way over to me. It was hilarious to have them rage at me. 

Then I'd get serious and faceroll them with Gambit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ btw, any chance of gambit making the cut?

my cousin seriously likes to play with him.. and i enjoy him from time to time as well...


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2010)

Doubt it, but you never know.

I'm hoping for Sabretooth, Venom, Gambit for the returning Marvel side.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 2, 2010)

They might brign back Juggernaut he is in the new Thunder Bolts series so he is relevant to the universe atm.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 5, 2010)

I would welcome Juggs back, also 3 more days till the new characters are revealed.

Dormumu's looking pretty awesome chip damage wise when he KFCs his super.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 5, 2010)

I can't wait to see who else is gonna be in it.


----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2010)

Gambit would be nice.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 5, 2010)

I want Anti-Venom to be in it just because I am an Eddie Brock fan boy.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 5, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I want Anti-Venom to be in it just because I am an Eddie Brock fan boy.



I'd think they'd put Carnage in before Anti-Venom.

I want mah Gambit nao!


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 5, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I want Anti-Venom to be in it just because I am an Eddie Brock fan boy.


I wouldn,t mind seeing him but i think they will use classic Venom since he is the most populair version.
It could be a alternate costume if venom makes it into the game.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 5, 2010)

I am completely fine with alternate costume.


----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2010)

Gotta make his move list better than MvC 2's


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 5, 2010)

Eki said:


> Gotta make his move list better than MvC 2's



We only have 3 attack buttons.. I think that killed it a bit for me. 

I was not ecstatic about TvC's controls, and I am definitely not ecstatic about MvC3's.


----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2010)

wut?

Lp, Mp, Hp, Lk, Mk, Hk.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2010)

Anti-Venom would be a sprite colour, if they really wanted to use it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2010)

Eki said:


> wut?
> 
> Lp, Mp, Hp, Lk, Mk, Hk.



It's three attack buttons, light, medium, heavy, and launcher/exchange button no punches and kicks.


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> It's three attack buttons, light, medium, heavy, and launcher/exchange button no punches and kicks.



Seriously, sounds more like an easy mode to me. Why not add this as an easy mode and bring back the old six button configuration Capcom?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2010)

Just a design choice cause it works well in modern fights me guess.(TvC, Guilty Gear, Blazblue)


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2010)

Huh. Wasn't aware of that. I generally hate fighting games and even I think that's a pretty limited setup.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 6, 2010)

Any idea when new characters will be announced?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

We will know tomorrow.


----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2010)

Shits too easy, 3 buttons,


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 7, 2010)

Gods its getting painful to wait for NYCC and the Info on the game



Eki said:


> Shits too easy, 3 buttons,



If I remember correctly the guy in charge of the game said that the 3 button control was only on the easier setting so that the new guys and the people who just plain suck (IE me) can get used to the mechanics. IMHO the controls of Street fighter are too damn complex for its own good, especially on a regular controller even if its JUST the 3 button control it evens things out much more for those that cant afford an arcade pad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

No, it's 3 attack buttons period.

Easy mode makes special moves usable by pressing one button.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2010)

Eki said:


> wut?
> 
> Lp, Mp, Hp, Lk, Mk, Hk.



This isn't even the button settings for Marvel vs Capcom 2, much less 3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2010)

Character move demonstration videos by Seth Killian:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVGtHIXYhXg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYKKM380qpw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuSLQ-0MuMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 7, 2010)

this is foolish. i coulda sworn SF and CvS are almost the only fighters to go nuts with 6 attack buttons anyways.

most fighters stick with 4 or 3 and extra ish. 

ultimately u'll still find urself getting curbstomped by good players cause execution is only part of the equation.

TvC worked fine anyways.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> this is foolish. i coulda sworn SF and CvS are almost the only fighters to go nuts with 6 attack buttons anyways.
> 
> most fighters stick with 4 or 3 and extra ish.
> 
> ...



3 Buttons to attack with is still kind of pussy to me. 

I definitely prefer the old ways.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm off to NYCC tomorrow so I'll tell ya'll my impressions of the game when I can.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Character move demonstration videos by Seth Killian:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Finally some more gameplay of X-23 and Wesker.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Magoichi (Oct 8, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> This isn't even the button settings for Marvel vs Capcom 2, much less 3.



On that note, and correct me if I am wrong, but the only reason why MvC went from six buttons to four in the first place was to compensate for the Dreamcast's 'lack' of available buttons. 

If it wasn't for the Dreamcast, I'd pretty much guarantee MvC would still have adapted the six button config today. Actually I was a little suprised MvC2 didn't go back to a six button config when it was re-released on X360/PS3.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 8, 2010)

ComicCon Stuff


> Expect a Capcom character reveal Friday at the MvC3 panel that starts at 7:15pm.
> Expect a Marvel character reveal Saturday at the Marvel Games panel that starts at 10:45am.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Didn't have to do with the Dreamcast, the MvC arcade machines only had 6 buttons, two of them were needed for assist in MvC2, while MvC1 only had 6 buttons on them as well. They didn't want to make the controls hard to execute by making the assist more difficult to use, so thus they were one button.

Changing to 6 buttons when ported to PS3/360 would require an overhaul, and would drastically change the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2010)

So.. when today are we going to get the character update? O.o


----------



## Daedus (Oct 8, 2010)

This weekend, when Capcom announces it at their panel.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> So.. when today are we going to get the character update? O.o



7 pm today.


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

Let's hope it's a villain.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Let's hope it's a villain.




I hope so, they are severely outnumbered and underrepresented.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 8, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope so, they are severely outnumbered and underrepresented.



It better be a Capcom Villian then seeing as they are the ones that are truly under represented, Marvel is providing 3 so far and Capcom only has one, albeit a extremely over powered one (which IMHO they should Definitely should give us Squirrel Girl to balance him out.)


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

I see Sigma, Bison/Vega, Jedah, and Vergil as the most likely.

Though I would like to see one of the Viewtiful Joe ones, Alastor, Captain Blue, or Jet Black.


----------



## Noah (Oct 8, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I see *Sigma*, Bison/Vega, *Jedah*, and Vergil as the most likely.
> 
> Though I would like to see one of the Viewtiful Joe ones, *Alastor*, Captain Blue, or Jet Black.



Yes, please. I'll also take Bison, but only if he's some sort of crazy-go-nuts super villain like he should be. His gameplay always feels so much less than what his character is.

Also, this is my pre-emptive "Boo, where the fuck is my real Megaman character?!" post.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been thinking and i think the reason we wont be getting megaman X is cuz were getting copy X I mean theres like 1 bad guy on capcom side so I think copy will be a welcomed additon


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Copy-X would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

I wouldn't mind Copy-X.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd like to see Sigma.

Probably gonna get some ass copy-paste Zero from Tatsunoko, though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

Sigma would be an interesting one.

But I rather see Bass. Or Protoman.


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah I'd like to see Protoman as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Protoman would be awesome, but I'm not gonna be surprised if he's not included.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 8, 2010)

*obligatory "friggin' Tron Bonne when there are so many better Megaman characters to choose from" post  
fingers crossed for a Jin Saotome announcement...
next-gen Blodia =


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

OMG, if Jin Saotome is in, I will *MARK* the fuck out.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 8, 2010)

Bill_gates said:


> *obligatory "friggin' Tron Bonne when there are so many better Megaman characters to choose from" post
> fingers crossed for a Jin Saotome announcement...
> next-gen Blodia =


GTFO Tron Bone is awesome

plus Zero or Megaman X would have been better than Protoman.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 8, 2010)

Both have been confirmed


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Spencer from Bionic Commando is the first reveal, can't say I'm excited for this one, but they are probably a few that are.






The second is Arthur  from Ghost and Goblins.



These are the first reveals of today, we will be getting more tomorrow.

Edit:
Beaten to it while making the post.


----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2010)

Dreadlocks Spencer is a pretty awful pick. Good job, Capcom. 

On the other hand, Arthur is awesome though, and much overdue for a representation in a fighting game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 8, 2010)

So one of Spider-man's alts is the symbiote eh? Expected 

Should have used classic Spencer instead of the shitty reboot design.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 8, 2010)

Videos up:


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 8, 2010)

I must say, I like the banter between Spencer and Iron Man


----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2010)

Magneto and M.O.D.O.K. confirmed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

I dont care about those Capcom jobbers whose on the marvel side

Edit: MAKE WAY FOR THE HOMO SUPERIOR!


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

Magneto


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Arthur is a ok choice, I've never played a Bionic Commando game before, so Spencer is lost on me, he looks cool I guess.

We get two Marvel characters tomorrow, so I hope they some interesting choices.

Edit:
OMG MAGNETIC TEMPEST

The time of Homo-Superiors has arrived.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

This is epic indeed. 

This game can finally be called Marvel.


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not too impressed with the new capcom characters.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 8, 2010)

Mag-fuckin-neto!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha, MODOK is so fucking ugly. I love it. It'll keep the retards pissing and whining for months.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol, this is ridiculous:


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

MODOK is supposed to look ugly


----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> MODOK is supposed to look ugly



Well, obviously.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Never heard about or seen Spencer and Arthur before this, but they definitely look interesting.

OMG! Magneto, so fucking happy to see him again. 

M.O.D.O.K. looks hilarious. 

--

So what's the character count at right now? Just curious.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

I guess no alternate costumes was a lie also.

Seeing as Wolverine has X-Force outfit, and Spider-man symbiote costume, hoping X-23 has her X-Force costume as well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

Captain America	Albert Wesker
Deadpool 	Amaterasu
Doctor Doom 	Arthur
Dormammu 	Chris Redfield
Hulk 	Chun-Li
Iron Man 	Dante
Magneto 	Felicia
M.O.D.O.K. 	Morrigan Aensland
Spider-Man 	Nathan "Rad" Spencer
Super-Skrull	Ryu
Thor 	Trish
Wolverine 	Tron Bonne
X-23 	Viewtiful Joe


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 8, 2010)

I think it just took a long time for Marvel to approve the other outfits

I wonder if Dante's alts will give him his 1, 2, and 4 costumes


----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Never heard about or seen Spencer and Arthur before this, but they definitely look interesting.
> 
> OMG! Magneto, so fucking happy to see him again.
> 
> ...



You've never heard about Arthur? Man, what rock have you been living under?

And the roster count is 26, I think.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Zen. Hmm...roster is shaping up nicely, though there definitely are some characters in there I would of never guessed to be included in MVC3.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2010)

ARTHUR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

Sesha said:


> You've never heard about Arthur? Man, what rock have you been living under?
> 
> And the roster count is 26, I think.



A very small one. 

Nah I never heard of him actually, I *might* of seen him once or twice but I don't know jack shit about him.


----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2010)

Just watched Arthur's intro. Looks hilarious, though they could've done a little more with his supers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Viewtiful Joe finally has someone short enough to have a man to man battle with.


----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> A very small one.
> 
> Nah I never heard of him actually, I *might* of seen him once or twice but I don't know jack shit about him.



Play Ghouls n' Ghosts, it's a classic. Though any of them might do. They're all hard as hell, but still really fun nonetheless.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Arthur looks fun as hell. 

Spencer on the other hand looks very boring to play.


----------



## Beef Stu (Oct 8, 2010)

Arthur looks like a lot of fun.

Spencer's play style reminds me of Hazama from Blazblue sorta.

I'm playin both of 'em.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 8, 2010)

Modok 
Magneto 
Bionic Commando 
Sir Authur 

As spots continue to fill up its gonna be even more exciting when awesome characters are announced and more heart wrenching when fail/fodder characters are announced...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 8, 2010)

wow... no megaman. O well


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Megaman will come the day after tomorrow, so no worries.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

Iron man and Spencer talking shit to each other


----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2010)

Megaman is inevitable. Tron Bonne won't show her ass in the game while MM remains absent. Zero will probably tag along as well, based on Seth's comments.
Anyway, Spencer looks interesting, but I'm annoyed by the fact they used the awful design from the recent game rather than his classic design.

Can't wait to see M.O.D.O.K.'s gameplay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

He looks like Duke Nukem though. 

or maybe Wesker, would be to similar to Wesker.


----------



## Beef Stu (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm still disappointed from the lack of Gene though.


----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2010)

^I second that notion. If Haggar, Gene and Ghost Rider was in the game, I guess I'd be fine with the roster. But at any rate, I was hoping for at least one "weird" character and MODOK fills that niché nicely.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 8, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I guess no alternate costumes was a lie also.
> 
> Seeing as Wolverine has X-Force outfit, and Spider-man symbiote costume, hoping X-23 has her X-Force costume as well.


Spider-Man will also have his Iron Spider and "Big Time" costume.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Placing my bets on Dante with a Vergil color scheme or costume.


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2010)

You've posted the Arthur vid twice.


----------



## Beef Stu (Oct 8, 2010)

Sesha said:


> ^I second that notion. If Haggar, Gene and Ghost Rider was in the game, I guess I'd be fine with the roster. But at any rate, I was hoping for at least one "weird" character and MODOK fills that nich? nicely.



Yeah, the game just wouldn't be as exciting if I couldn't Dragon Kick Dante's ass into the Milky Way.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

fixd                 .


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 8, 2010)

I want Psylocke, Strider Hiryu, Captain Commando, Cammy, Jin, and Rogue to be in the game. Strider Hiryu, Captain Commando, and Jin all have a high chance in making the cut, but I doubt it is the same case for the ladies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2010)

with the exception fo a few favorites [tron] they seem to only be using Relevant characters

i dont expect the likes of Psylocke and strider ryu to be in the game


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

The fat head will make for a good training dummy.


----------



## Jing (Oct 8, 2010)

I like Arthur's theme.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2010)

holy shit MODOK


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

HOLY CRAP, ARTHUR.

IN BOXERS.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 8, 2010)

I take it Juggs doesn't have much of a chance at this point?  There are still many characters I can't wait to play as in this game.  Old and new.


----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> with the exception fo a few favorites [tron] they seem to only be using Relevant characters
> 
> i dont expect the likes of Psylocke and strider ryu to be in the game



Well, relevant or recent, but pretty much, which explains the presence of Reboot Spencer. Don't see any other reason why he'd make it, since the game sold poorly and was critically panned, and the redesign is hated by pretty much everyone. Only people on GameFAQs are happy about this, apparently.



Nsdo said:


> Squirrel Girl and Sakura better be in this game.



Squirrel Girl has been disconfirmed, sadly, and Sakura plays too similarly to Ryu.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't wait to see the reveal/gameplay videos of Magneto and MODOK.


----------



## Cash (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 8, 2010)

Holy shit Arthur looks fun as hell...and Magneto , one of my wish list finally appears, now for Iron Fist and Nova...

lol Modok's going to be the character I use to piss off my friends, I can just tell. I'm not fond of Spencer's moveset though


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 9, 2010)

Arthur, Viewtiful Joe and Amaterasu confirmed for miniature team.


----------



## snoph (Oct 9, 2010)

It's gonna be like picking Oddjob in Goldeneye all over again


----------



## Mokujon (Oct 9, 2010)

woot mags is back


----------



## Noah (Oct 9, 2010)

Magneto? Expected, although not too excited about it. I'll wait to see how he plays now.

Spencer? Mehhhhhhh. Not caring.

MODOK? Really, Capcom? REALLY? Yeargh.

Arthur! I was super psyched about that until I saw his movements. He seems sluggish to me and like a keep-away character. Not sure how I like that, but at least we got him! 



Sesha said:


> Squirrel Girl has been disconfirmed, sadly,



Cite your sources, blasphemer!


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 9, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Spider-Man will also have his Iron Spider and "Big Time" costume.



Is his Iron Spider Costume Confirmed? cause that would be so sick.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 9, 2010)

Just came back from NY, pretty exhausted...but I fuckin LOVE THIS GAME! I was beasting on cats with Chris/Dorm/Thor (they were mostly scrubs tho...even though I'm one mysef, just less scrubbier  ) but honestly, watching videos does NOT do the game justice...you gotta see it on an HD monitor, it's fucking BEAUTIFUL. I played skisonic my second time touching the game and we clearly both needed some work, lol...I'll post up a more detailed description later, but my initial impressions of the game so far? I need it like YESTERDAY! too fun!

G'night!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

Noah said:


> Magneto? Expected, although not too excited about it. I'll wait to see how he plays now.
> 
> Spencer? Mehhhhhhh. Not caring.
> *
> ...



Modok is an iconic villain


----------



## Sesha (Oct 9, 2010)

Noah said:


> Cite your sources, blasphemer!



Seth Killian said it on the live stream from the Capcom panel. At least, supposedly. I didn't listen to it myself, but that's what I've read.



GeneralFuruichi said:


> Is his Iron Spider Costume Confirmed? cause that would be so sick.





I'd say yes.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 9, 2010)

Did not expect those character announcements at all excluding magneto.Arthur looks okay, Modok has a big head lol and Spencer looks the best out of the three (claw looks fun to play with).


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 9, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Seth Killian said it on the live stream from the Capcom panel. At least, supposedly. *I didn't listen to it myself, but that's what I've read.*



video or GTFO



> I'd say yes.



Whats with the Neon Green Spider-man? It's not recognizable at all. Ben Reilly's Costume would have been more recognizable then that.


----------



## Noah (Oct 9, 2010)

^Yeah, same here. The Scarlet Spider costume was the only good thing to come out of that clone mess, so let's have that. 




Zen-aku said:


> Modok is an iconic villain



Modok is good for only one thing; the parody on Megas XLR voiced by Bruce Campbell.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll be rocking symbiote whenever I play him, too bad it won't effect his gameplay.



Now we just need Storm and Cable.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cable already had his due. What about Bishop?


----------



## valerian (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd rather have Cyclops or Gambit over Cable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

Bishop would be alright, though I would prefer any X-man over him, and we still need Juggs.


----------



## Purge (Oct 9, 2010)

Aha, I'M THE JUGGERNAUT BITCH!


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2010)

Squirrel Girl vs Thanos confirmed.


----------



## Shay (Oct 9, 2010)

Storyline's premise has just been confirmed.

Dr. Doom and Wesker pair up which basically ruins everything. Now that's one hell of a team.


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2010)

NOW DR. DOOM CAN FINALLY HAVE COMPLETE GLOBAL SATURATION! YESSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2010)

Two new characters are Sir Arthur and Nathan Spencer.





I don't know what to say.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I don't know what to say.



Too excited for words?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Too excited for words?



I don't know about excitement.. lol

I've just never seen or heard of these characters before.

Sir Arthur seems interesting, probably Capcom? 

The other HAS to be Marvel, no? 

I like Sir Arthur though, he seems goofy to play with.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

Arthur and MODOK was pretty heavily requested, X-23 had some support as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Arthur and MODOK was pretty heavily requested, X-23 had some support as well.



Really? 

Where the hell have I been.. Damn.

Are they that popular?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

Arthur is extremely popular, MODOK is just a fan favorite, and X-23 is just really in the spotlight of Marvel comics at the moment so they are putting her out there.


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 9, 2010)

Capcom's reveals are more interesting than Marvel's. I don't really know who they are but they're playstyles appeal to me so I'd enjoy fighting as them and not get too pissed off fighting them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

I really love Magneto's level 3, best one in the game.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 9, 2010)

magnetos voice is the same voice actor from the wolverine and the x-men series on nicktoons network. i like it


----------



## valerian (Oct 9, 2010)

Magneto looks awsome 

MODOK


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> What. In. The. FUCK?
> 
> Did ANYBODY want some of these fuckers in the game?
> 
> ...



X-23 was a must for me actually


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

They just need to change her horrible theme.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Its nice to see Spiderman in the symbiote suit.  Magneto's lvl 3 makes him look even more gdlk.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> magnetos voice is the same voice actor from the wolverine and the x-men series on nicktoons network. i like it



Agreed. How can you _not_ love Tom Kane?


Alternate costumes for Spidey are boss. Makes me giddy to think of the possibilities for some of the other characters.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 9, 2010)

Sesha said:


> I'd say yes.



OMG so awesome.I don't recognize the Neon Green outfit,hmmmm.

I wonder if alternate costumes for Chris or Wesker could be there STARS uniforms that would be cool.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 9, 2010)

Just thinking about MODOK with Dormammu assists and vice versa has my mouth watering...*imagines all the ragequits online, haha*


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice to see the videos up, loving how Magneto plays as usual. MODOK looks interesting lol, I love his psychotic laugh at the end.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2010)

Love they brought back Tom Kane to voice Mageneto


also MODOK is the greatest, anyone who disagrees is a child molester


----------



## Jing (Oct 9, 2010)

Hahahahah Spiderman called Magneto Maggie. Wow. I also like the dialouge between Iron Man and Spencer in his reveal trailer.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 9, 2010)

My goodness, I can't believe some people don't know who Arthur is...

I wanna play Amaterasu/Arthur/MODOK. I'm gonna run away all day and put shit all over the screen.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

x-23? you gotta be shittin me. A new cheap rip character, who requestede her? I just cant take those rip characters srsly.
What happened to the classics like Venom, Gambit and Captain Commando? And Megaman! BB hood would be Awesome aswell.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> x-23? you gotta be shittin me. A new cheap rip character, who requestede her? new marvel tards that love avengers right?
> What happened to the classics like Venom, Gambit and Captain Commando? And Megaman!



 son no just no

X-23 is one of the best characters created in the last 10 years and shes very popular right now, has hew own on going and every thing



Venom might be in but gambit hasn't been relevant for a long time

also LOL captain commando


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> son no just no
> 
> X-23 is one of the best characters created in the last 10 years and shes very popular right now, has hew own on going and every thing
> 
> ...



hey, captain commando rocked panties in the 1st two games and Gambit aswell. Even if he is not relevant in your comics, he is and was fun to play in the games.

What does x-teenager bring to the table? a teen white broad with metal claws, wolverine wanabe copy? She is not even his daughter.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> My goodness, I can't believe some people don't know who Arthur is...
> 
> I wanna play Amaterasu/Arthur/MODOK. I'm gonna run away all day and put shit all over the screen.



Kids these days don't even know about Ghouls and Ghosts...for shame...



Suigetsu said:


> x-23? you gotta be shittin me. A new cheap rip character, who requestede her? I just cant take those rip characters srsly.
> What happened to the classics like Venom, Gambit and Captain Commando? And Megaman! BB hood would be Awesome aswell.



Except she plays nothing like Wolverine, she may be a clone storywise, but she has a completely seperate moveset gameplay wise


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2010)

posters at NYCC have classic Mega Man and Bison on them in art style of the game,  Who knows if that's official though


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> hey, captain commando rocked panties in the 1st two games and Gambit aswell. Even if he is not relevant in your comics, he is and was fun to play in the games.


 then go paly those games get with he times man


> What does x-teenager bring to the table? a teen white broad with metal claws, wolverine wanabe copy? She is not even his daughter.


are you blind or just ignorant

she plays nothign like wolverine, and her specials look sick

also technically she is his daughter cause  she isn't a 100% clone


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2010)

Captain Commando...? 

I love that SOB too, but it looks like MvC3 is going for more currently relevant characters, as well as some inevitable classics (Like Megaman or Cyclops). X-23 is currently very relevant. she deserves a spot. This coming from a guy that doesn't really keep up with the Mahvel-verse.

When was the last game Commando was even _in_?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Captain Commando...?
> 
> I love that SOB too, but it looks like MvC3 is going for more currently relevant characters, as well as some inevitable classics (Like Megaman or Cyclops). X-23 is currently very relevant. she deserves a spot. This coming from a guy that doesn't really keep up with the Mahvel-verse.
> 
> When was the last game Commando was even _in_?



marvel vs capcom 2


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2010)

I want Franklin Richards.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 9, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I want Franklin Richards.




Hell, yes.  He'll be the OP Servbot of MvC3.



Haters can go home and masturbate to MvC2.  This is a new age of heroes, not some glossy, boring retread.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> then go paly those games get with he times man
> are you blind or just ignorant
> 
> she plays nothign like wolverine, and her specials look sick
> ...



Nope, classics are classics and classics are ALWAYS the good. And Gambit is loads of fun to play. Its like if you want to take out Ken in order to  put sakura in a game.

 Care to explain how is her fighting style different? Does she go cat fighting with actual claws this time?

What is her back story? I always tough that she was the embryo of Wolverine and Silver fox altough I may be wrong and she may have an even shittier origin.

Megaman?! Oh YEARGH1!!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2010)

Proteus would be nifty, too.


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2010)

So i read on my phone that we might have Magneto. Meh...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 9, 2010)

Eki said:


> So i read on my phone that we might have Magneto. Meh...



Might? He's already been confirmed


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh... well, hope he aint as cheap as he was in MvC2


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd like to have some of what you're smoking.

He's MAG-FUCKIN'-NETO.


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2010)

Refer to post above


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 9, 2010)

Eki said:


> Oh... well, hope he aint as cheap as he was in MvC2



The only actual gameplay we have of him so far:


----------



## LayZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Ryota Niitsuma deconfirmed Gambit in stream interview.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Nope, classics are classics and classics are ALWAYS the good. And Gambit is loads of fun to play. Its like if you want to take out Ken in order to  put sakura in a game.


 not realy its more like taking out captain comando to put in dante


> Care to explain how is her fighting style different? Does she go cat fighting with actual claws this time?


 go watch her vid she plays like cammy and psylocke put together


> What is her back story? I always tough that she was the embryo of Wolverine and Silver fox altough I may be wrong and she may have an even shittier origin.


stop trolling and go look it up on wikipedia


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

MODOK's voice, though. . .


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2010)

I dunno, I think it sounds about as serious as he is to be taken.


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2010)

Can't believe they wasted a character slot on that freak


----------



## Sesha (Oct 9, 2010)

MODOK the best.



LayZ said:


> Ryota Niitsuma deconfirmed Gambit in stream interview.



Silver Surfer and Blade as well. Also Monster Hunter characters were mentioned earlier as being disconfirmed, but I don't remember who said it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> hey, captain commando rocked panties in the 1st two games and Gambit aswell. Even if he is not relevant in your comics, he is and was fun to play in the games.
> 
> What does x-teenager bring to the table? a teen white broad with metal claws, wolverine wanabe copy? She is not even his daughter.



MvC1:
Captain Commando = Garbage
Gambit = Not so good

MvC2:
Captain Commando = Awful standalone character/Great assist
Gambit = Garbage

Rocking panties...not so much.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 9, 2010)

I hope the rumors about Megaman and Bison are true...


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2010)

They deconfirmed mega man a long time ago, no?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2010)

@Duy: Just curious, cuz I don't play competitively. What makes Gambit garbage?


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2010)

Well if you could use him right, he was alright. But his attacks were very limited 

High demand of good execution


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

Eki said:


> They deconfirmed mega man a long time ago, no?



They deconfirmed Mega Man X...but not Classic


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2010)

Eki said:


> Well if you could use him right, he was alright. But his attacks were very limited
> 
> High demand of good execution



Ah, that's true, I guess. There are only so many combos I can actually pull of with him.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> not realy its more like taking out captain comando to put in dante
> go watch her vid she plays like cammy and psylocke put together
> stop trolling and go look it up on wikipedia



See? she keeps copying, wolverine and now cammy and psylocke. Better give me those two chicks instead of the teenager. And I am not trolling, I just dont know what is so special about a copy.



> They deconfirmed Mega Man X...but not Classic


I dont care which one they put, just put him in! They sure are deconfirming a lot of characters ehh? Any words on Venom?

Duy Nguyen:
You think they dont work? Maybe you just suck with them because for me they work. Or what do you use? Broken char spam?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> See? she keeps copying, wolverine and now cammy and psylocke. Better give me those two chicks instead of the teenager. And I am not trolling, I just dont know what is so special about a copy.



you are trolling she not a "copy" i noted similarities

X-23 is a deep character, and one that people get excited to see more about 

any one like you who say "shes just a clone" are the ones that dont know any thing about her character


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 9, 2010)

generally speaking, she's not too well known inthe gaming area... so I doubt they would even begin considering her. She's more of a comic book antihero imo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

u know how many comic book fans love these games for the simple fact that it has comic book characters in it?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah but the general gamer doesn't really care. They just want badass characters that can beat the crap out of the other player. Not too hyped about character just game play and tasting the sweetness of victory when you pwn your opponent online.
That's how good characters are made imo. Utilizing whats given and making best of em.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> yeah but the general gamer doesn't really care. They just want badass characters that can beat the crap out of the other player. Not too hyped about character just game play and tasting the sweetness of victory when you pwn your opponent online.
> That's how good characters are made imo. Utilizing whats given and making best of em.



your point?


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2010)

Let the kids troll themselves :/


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Nope, classics are classics and classics are ALWAYS the good. And Gambit is loads of fun to play. Its like if you want to take out Ken in order to  put sakura in a game.
> 
> Care to explain how is her fighting style different? Does she go cat fighting with actual claws this time?
> 
> ...



uh...her moves are different from wolverines?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Kids these days don't even know about Ghouls and Ghosts...for shame...



How dare you call me a kid. 

I've seen Arthur before but didn't know what he was from and never bothered to look into it till now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Nope, classics are classics and classics are ALWAYS the good. And Gambit is loads of fun to play. Its like if you want to take out Ken in order to  put sakura in a game.


Gambit is nice, but so are other X-men.



> Care to explain how is her fighting style different? Does she go cat fighting with actual claws this time?


Actually watch her gameplay.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 9, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> The only actual gameplay we have of him so far:


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 10, 2010)

can we please get somemore  capcom villians!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> can we please get somemore  capcom villians!!!!



Whesker is the only capcom villain i can think of that i really want


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Whesker is the only capcom villain i can think of that i really want



Nobunaga or Gargant would be nice villians to use... Hell Guildenstern would be awesome with his steam punk demon weapons


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

We get our last reveals of the month tomorrow I do believe.

Cross your fingers for more awesome choices.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2010)

*Hopes to hear Mega Man X, but knows it won't happen*

Realistically I'd like to see classic Mega Man and/or one of the X characters tomorrow (Sigma).


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2010)

how many guys are being revealed tomorrow and from what company?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Supposedly a crazy Marvel character.

Also according to Niitsuma, Vergil and a Megaman are the most requested characters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2010)

So many players on those interviews and tons of other people have said it would be a dream to see Mega Man X, Capcom should just say fuck it and bring him in.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

It won't be X due to him not getting enough votes.

We will be getting a more popular Megaman though, so no worries.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2010)

I can live with Mega Man, I'll always miss not having X though (ah well).

It's nice to see most of the MVC2 top players are fully embracing MVC3 so far.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 10, 2010)

Shirker said:


> @Duy: Just curious, cuz I don't play competitively. What makes Gambit garbage?



Considering that MvC is part of the Versus series which means everything is just outrageous and over the top, a character needs A LOT of bs to be good.

Gambit is pretty bleh with a mediocre everything. Speed is okay, pokes are okay, damage output is okay. Think about what he has and compare it to the REAL Top Tiers of the game.

MvC1:
Strider and War Machine/Gold War Machine shits on everyone. The only characters that can even hang with them are Wolverine and Red Venom. Chun-Li gets an honorable mention too.

MvC2:
MvC2 is even more broken than MvC1, so the gap between the Top Tiers compared to the characters under them is extremely huge. Gambit didn't really change much and is still a mediocre character. Compare that to the madness that is Sentinel, Storm, Magneto, and Cable. The only characters remotely close to standing toe-to-toe with the 4 Gods are Iron Man and Cyclops. Spiral, Blackheart, and Strider can kinda fight but they have to work real hard and in need of assist.

It's just how the Versus series roll. Your character has to have A LOT of crazy and stupid stuff to make them good. The only balanced Versus game is X-Men vs. Street Fighter where everyone either had huge damaging combo or an infinite.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2010)

Even everyone having infinites doesn't make shit balanced, though. Look at HnK. xd


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Even everyone having infinites doesn't make shit balanced, though. Look at HnK. xd



Lol, well HnK is on a different level of stupid.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 10, 2010)

After playing so many matches with mainly Chris/Dormammu...man I think they were made for each other like Strider/Doom. Dorm's Floating Bomb super sets up Chris' level 3 PERFECTLY! not to mention the insane chip damage the both of them can do (I was mainly playing keepaway with Chris' guns in conjunction with Dorm's Dark Hole assist) and barely ever lost. This game had me at "Run....RUN!!!!"

Fuck all that rushdown shit, I'm locking fools DOOOWN and withering health away! (MODOK is gonna make it all the more delicious...hopefully )


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2010)

Some sort of crazy stupid shit is going to be found in MvC3 in no time... watch.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 10, 2010)

Wouldn't be MAHVEL without it!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It's just how the Versus series roll. Your character has to have A LOT of crazy and stupid stuff to make them good. The only balanced Versus game is X-Men vs. Street Fighter where everyone either had huge damaging combo or an infinite.



Even then, Storm really dominates that game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2010)

> She is a female clone of Wolverine, due the dna sample being damaged, it had to be female instead male.


 pfff  kk I am not gonna try to laugh hard, but srsly what a lame origin. Anyways I can see she has her fans so well wathever =/ I still want to play with Gambit and Venom tough.

So what is the difference of Megaman x and normal Megaman? Besides the X.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> pfff  kk I am not gonna try to laugh hard, but srsly what a lame origin. Anyways I can see she has her fans so well wathever =/ I still want to play with Gambit and Venom tough.



As opposed to natural birth?

Her origin comic story is pretty good.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 10, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> pfff  kk I am not gonna try to laugh hard, but srsly what a lame origin. Anyways I can see she has her fans so well wathever =/ I still want to play with Gambit and Venom tough.
> 
> So what is the difference of Megaman x and normal Megaman? Besides the X.



Venom was an angry jock that got sentient space goo poured on him.  You want to talk about shitty origins? pfff.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> So what is the difference of Megaman x and normal Megaman? Besides the X.


In a game like this there can be a lot of differences. X could do things standard Megaman couldn't such as dashing , which would help his jumping as well, wall grabbing and gaining armor power-ups. X's power is on a level Megaman couldn't even dream of. He's the first robot that could think on his own. Megaman isn't able to kill humans as shown at the end of one of the original Megaman titles but X is if he feels that way. He's just overall better. All the Megmans he's the strongest. If they put him in the game he'll probably be dashing a lot and wall grabbing a lot. He'll then be able to grant more access over his charged shots, more advanced armor power-ups, you know the works. 

But still he wouldn't be an exact replica in the game. The same for X-23 really. From what I've seen there's clear differences between her and him.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 10, 2010)

List of Deconfirmed

Tyrant
Nemesis
Gore characters (like Jedah)
Amingo
Ruby Heart
SonSon
Rival Schools characters
Power Stone characters
Emma Frost
Ghost Rider
Daredevil
Punisher
Phoenix Wright
Gene
Fantastic Four
Dr. Strange.
Cyclops
Demitri
Heavy on shapeshifting Darkstalkers (like L.Raptor)
Mega Man X
Sengoku Basara characters.
Monster Hunter characters
Megaman.exe characters
Squirrel Girl (as a boss)
Man-Thing
Mojo
Blade
Kingpin
Lou (Three Wonders) 
Silver Surfer
Black Panther
Gambit


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 10, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> List of Deconfirmed
> 
> Tyrant
> Nemesis
> ...


To the bolded: so she might be a regular character? MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's the first robot that could think on his own.


Actually that would be Protoman/Blues.



> All the Megmans he's the strongest.


That's if we don't count Zero as a Megaman when he was the main.


----------



## valerian (Oct 10, 2010)

No Gambit or Cyclops


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Actually that would be Protoman/Blues.


Technically in a way, as Protoman was an attempt at true AI, but they only had the technology Megaman is based on to create him. This is why Protoman is so totally unrealiable and seems like a perfect chaos. He's what you'd call "a defect".





Sephiroth said:


> That's if we don't count Zero as a Megaman when he was the main.


I'm not counting him lol.


----------



## valerian (Oct 10, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> List of Deconfirmed
> 
> Tyrant
> Nemesis
> ...



There's still a chance for Protoman.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 10, 2010)

Didn't see these posted yet. SRK interviews with Seth Killian:

[YOUTUBE]AxP26iCnilQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]my9z-BwZq0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Oct 10, 2010)

No reveals today yet??


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> List of Deconfirmed
> 
> 1.) SonSon
> 
> 2.) Power Stone characters



1.) 

2.) That gets me upset for a whole different reason. I wonder if they'll ever make a 3....


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Eki said:


> No reveals today yet??



Yeah, I believe I was mistaken, and we won't get any till next month


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 10, 2010)

That's fine, this month's reveals were pretty damn good.  Magneto and Arthur were anyway and I don't mind MODOK and Spencer being in.

Arthur's music is amazing.


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 10, 2010)

Well I'm glad Arthur has finally gotten himself a main role as a playable character rather than a supporting one. 

I don't even know who MODOK is and I was a little suprised to see Magneto come back. I presume he is only in this because there were huge shout-outs from fans.

I'm not sure why they added the new Bionic Commando character. I wouldn't be suprised if the protagonist of Dead Rising 2 becomes playable instead of Frank West.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Considering that MvC is part of the Versus series which means everything is just outrageous and over the top, a character needs A LOT of bs to be good.
> 
> Gambit is pretty bleh with a mediocre everything. Speed is okay, pokes are okay, damage output is okay. Think about what he has and compare it to the REAL Top Tiers of the game.
> 
> ...



You didn't really state why Gambit isn't as good as those characters :x.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 10, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> I'm not sure why they added the new Bionic Commando character. I wouldn't be suprised if the protagonist of Dead Rising 2 becomes playable instead of Frank West.



Isn't it likely there'll be an alternate costume with the original dude?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> You didn't really state why Gambit isn't as good as those characters :x.



He lacks viable options, air control, reliable infinites, and is a below average assist.


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 10, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Isn't it likely there'll be an alternate costume with the original dude?



Well I haven't read deep into it, but judging by the previous screen shots I have seen so far, alternate costumes mainly consist of colour/hue changes, nothing physically different. Alt. costume DLC? 



Sephiroth said:


> He lacks viable options, air control, *reliable infinites,* and is a below average assist.



Well, he technically did have one when X-Men vs. Street Fighter was ported to PS1, though I think that was a glitch.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 10, 2010)

Akuma would be an amazing Capcom villain addition!
SHUN GOKU SATSU


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> List of Deconfirmed
> 
> Tyrant
> Nemesis
> ...



 at Gene not being in it... at Man-Thing because I honestly don't know why people would want him in it at all.

alot of options for Darkstalkers being deconfirmed...maybe Pyron could still be an option...or would he fall under the no shape-shifting clause that Raptor fell under.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> List of Deconfirmed
> 
> Tyrant
> *Nemesis*
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 



so who would you want as a spider-man villain other than venom(the favorite choice)

i would say either dr. octopus or mayeb carnage..

hell, even sandman would be interesting..


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Green Goblin, for sure.


----------



## valerian (Oct 10, 2010)

Green Goblin.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2010)

Green Goblin or Doctor Octopus...or for less iconic there's always Electro


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree Green Goblin would be pretty sick.


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 10, 2010)

Here here. I think it's about time one of Spidey's greatest enemies makes an appearance.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2010)

After someone mentioned it on SRK, I'm kinda hoping to hear Apocalypse as the new crazy character.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2010)

Apocalypse was already a boss character. I doubt he'll be in this one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Apocalypse was already a boss character. I doubt he'll be in this one.



Your probably right, but it'd be nice to see. A lot of people on SRK were mentioning him so it got me a bit excited.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 10, 2010)

Ash from Army of Darkness is gonna be the crazy character lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2010)

No Rival Schools = fail.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 10, 2010)

I cant even begin to guess who the final villain would be... 
if it were up to me it'd be Thanos with the infinity gauntlet


----------



## Dead Precedence (Oct 10, 2010)

I wonder if Mags will still have his infinite, wasn't that the reason he top tier in the first place? 

I don't really care for any of the characters they revealed, but having Arthur in is a nice surprise I guess.  It gives me hope that Jin still has a chance of making it, and if that list is true I didn't see it exclude Jin or cyberbots.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> No Rival Schools = fail.



Batsu would be pretty cool in this, he was one of my mains in TvC.



Bill_gates said:


> I cant even begin to guess who the final villain would be...
> if it were up to me it'd be Thanos with the infinity gauntlet



Already used.

That's the end boss of Marvel Super Heroes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2010)

Best thing out of Comic-Con:


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'm hoping the Hard Mode is really hard, so it can be really fun with 6 peeps.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2010)

^^ streets of rage please


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 10, 2010)

I haven't check up here in a while, am I to understand that M.O.D.O.K. is actually in? Guh!!



Nathan Copeland said:


> List of Deconfirmed
> 
> Tyrant
> Nemesis
> ...



Ghost Rider should had totally been in.


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 10, 2010)

The SRK crowd already reached to the conclussion that X-23 plays vastly different than Wolverine to be called a clone. She's not. Period. Suigetsu and people who think like him/her/it need to get his facts straight before running his facts with ignorant non-sense


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 10, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> You didn't really state why Gambit isn't as good as those characters :x.



-Space Controlling was lackluster.
-Combos did mediocre damage.
-Lack of infinites or extremely damaging loops. 
-Poor assist.
-Movesets weren't that great either.
-*Bullshit factor.*

Compare that to the Top Tier that I stated earlier and their BS factor.

MvC1:
*Strider* - Ouroboros is guaranteed free damage. Great normals and range. Combos did great damage as well. Thanks to Ouroboros it wasn't hard for him to land anything.
*War Machine* - Fly/Unfly combos netted huge damage, and lead to infinites that is guaranteed to pretty much kill 2 characters.

MvC2:
*Sentinel* - Superior air control and nets huge damage of fly/unfly combo with CapCom assist. Unblockables, chip damage on all normals, normal moves covered almost the whole screen and are cancelable into fly mode. Comboing into Hyper Sentinel Force is pretty much intant kill or a 90% damage.

*Storm* - 8-Way Dash, superior air control, and huge priority off normals.

*Magneto* - 8-Way Dash, space controlling was godlike, reliable infinite coupled with Supers that were easily comboable.

*Cable* - Controls almost the whole horizontal screen and Air Hyper Viper Beam is almost guaranteed death. Guard Break into AHVB was nothing to laugh about either.

What does Gambit have?
...Nothing. Unless you wanna count his Off The Screen glitch in MvC2 though, cause then he'd be God Tier.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 10, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I haven't check up here in a while, am I to understand that M.O.D.O.K. is actually in? Guh!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost Rider should had totally been in.



The slot for flaming head dude is already taken
edit: but I still wouldve liked seeing him in the game


----------



## Noah (Oct 10, 2010)

Except Squirrel Girl, everything below Megaman X on that Deconfirm list is news to me. When did all that get deconfirmed?

And Spidey villains that aren't Venom or Carnage (boo symbiotes, boooooo)? Green Goblin, Doc Ock and Sandman, please. There's a reason they were the villains in the movies.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2010)

About deconfirmations this was said at ComicCon





> • Niitsuma said he doesn't like to deconfirm characters because he doesn't want to say that a character won't be in the game when they may end up being in there after all. Also, deconfirming characters could lead to knowing the roster through a process of elimination.


I think after all the X ranting I don't think he's exactly "deconfirmed". That's what I wish but I get a feeling he'll be in somehow.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 10, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> About deconfirmations this was said at ComicConI think after all the X ranting I don't think he's exactly "deconfirmed". That's what I wish but I get a feeling he'll be in somehow.



why wouldnt you want one of Capcoms most iconic characters in the game?


----------



## Eki (Oct 10, 2010)

did they not reveal anyone today?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2010)

Nope. It would seem they're done for the month


----------



## Eki (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought they were going to announce more


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 11, 2010)

Noah said:


> And Spidey villains that aren't Venom or Carnage (boo symbiotes, boooooo)?



The Beetle. No no, Ezekiel. Wait no, Fusion


----------



## the amnesia (Oct 11, 2010)

They will make like a 100 DLC character.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

Seems a lot of people out of Comic-Con are feeling Dante, Trish and Chun-Li mostly. Right now I hardly hear people mentioning Thor in a positive way but then again the game is still very early and I figure Thor is a more difficult character to groove with.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

C'mon, include a Rival Schools character.

With the inclusion of Magneto, everything is falling into place. Next, Captain Commando. DO EET!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Seems a lot of people out of Comic-Con are feeling Dante, Trish and Chun-Li mostly. Right now I hardly hear people mentioning Thor in a positive way but then again the game is still very early and I figure Thor is a more difficult character to groove with.



I was the only one freaking with Thor honestly...nobody had anything positive to say about Thor, and I absolutely see where they're coming from, but I still loved him all the same (I'm partially biased tho, Thor is one of my favorite Marvel characters ). They just need to increase the range on his command grab and like, make his 8-way airdash not suck ass and MAYBE nerf his damage output (right now he does STUPID damage) and we are GOLDEN!


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 11, 2010)

Proxy said:


> C'mon, include a Rival Schools character.



If Capcom do, I would put my money on either Batsu or Akira (with helmet).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

Rival Schools would be awesome. AWESOME.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I was the only one freaking with Thor honestly...nobody had anything positive to say about Thor, and I absolutely see where they're coming from, but I still loved him all the same (I'm partially biased tho, Thor is one of my favorite Marvel characters ). They just need to increase the range on his command grab and like, make his 8-way airdash not suck ass and MAYBE nerf his damage output (right now he does STUPID damage) and we are GOLDEN!



Yeah if you were using Thor at Comic-Con you were definitely in the minority. I`m sure they`ll fix him up soon enough with the game still being very early and all. It sounds like at the moment the game is pretty balanced with a few characters having a few better tools to their disposal at the moment (Dante, Chun-Li). Yeah from what I`ve seen his command grab does need some additional range. I wish I could try out this game, damn you Capcom, come to Toronto.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 11, 2010)

Capcom's having another Fight Club on the 28th....but have yet to reveal the location...I'm sorry VN but I want this in Boston, or somewhere on the East Coast. NEED to play it again!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Capcom's having another Fight Club on the 28th....but have yet to reveal the location...I'm sorry VN but I want this in Boston, or somewhere on the East Coast. NEED to play it again!



I know it for sure won`t be in Toronto.  

If I had the spare cash I would consider making it out to one of those events on the EC. 2011 is going to be a nice year for me with both MVC3 and MK9 coming out.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 11, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Capcom's having another Fight Club on the 28th....but have yet to reveal the location...I'm sorry VN but I want this in Boston, or somewhere on the East Coast. NEED to play it again!



This.  I need to get my hands on the early build, pronto.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> The SRK crowd already reached to the conclussion that X-23 plays vastly different than Wolverine to be called a clone.



Right she is vastly different. Its a female and has 2 claws instead of 3 and has claws on her feet. Oh She also ripped of the playstyles of Cammy and Psylocke.

See? Pure copy, oh and it looks like you couldnt live up to what you said on your neg.



> -Space Controlling was lackluster.
> -Combos did mediocre damage.
> -Lack of infinites or extremely damaging loops.
> -Poor assist.
> ...



Sounds like a pretty balanced character to me, considering you are comparing him to the broken cheese fest.



> Ghost Rider


Ahh Ghost rider, its trully bad that they didnt putted him in , blue flame head with chain attacks and a bike. At least I ve got Mugen for that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

I haven`t really heard anyone talking much about the Darkstalkers girls, which definitely has me more interested in them. I need to try out this game, damnit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I haven`t really heard anyone talking much about the Darkstalkers girls, which definitely has me more interested in them. I need to try out this game, damnit.



Morrigan and Felicia are in there, which haves me happy. But there is only one more that I would like to see. BB Hood, freaking awesome with rockets and machine guns. I dont understand why she isnt in there yet


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Morrigan and Felicia are in there, which haves me happy. But there is only one more that I would like to see. BB Hood, freaking awesome with rockets and machine guns. I dont understand why she isnt in there yet



Nah I mean no one has really talked about them much in detail. I haven`t really seen any players using them much, only a few select people. They both look good to me but then again I haven`t touched the game yet.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> If Capcom do, I would put my money on either Batsu or Akira (with helmet).



Good call. With Batsu being in Tatsunoko vs. Capcom, at least characters from that series aren't forgotten. Doing this would be epic.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Rival Schools would be awesome. AWESOME.



Hell yeah. Even though I normally used Hyo, any character would be good.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2010)

Though personally I'd prefer a Rival Schools remake, or at least an HD upgrade for DLC.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 11, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Sounds like a pretty balanced character to me, considering you are comparing him to the broken cheese fest.



How does having mediocre to bad attributes make a character balanced?
LOL.

A balanced character in the Versus series is MvC2 Storm. She can rush, zone, runaway, and assist. She plays accordingly to anyone's playstyle. No real gimmicks needed, she's just really good at everything.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 11, 2010)

This Suigetsu is trollin the FUCK outta ya'll...IGNORE HIM!


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 11, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> This Suigetsu is trollin the FUCK outta ya'll...IGNORE HIM!



lol. dont let them know. i was getting a couple of laughs in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Though personally I'd prefer a Rival Schools remake, or at least an HD upgrade for DLC.



psn and xboxlive would explode from awesomeness 

streets of rage too


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2010)

Goku and I am set for life.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Goku and I am set for life.



Who is this Goku?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

goku would be a pretty sweet surprise char.. though the chances of having him are zero..

still ssj3 as final boss would tag this game a must buy.. oh wait..


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2010)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2010)

So.... wavedashing


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So.... wavedashing



Indeed!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9_K9BVFtfI[/YOUTUBE]

Hopefully they keep it in the game, it'll make the game that much better and more varied since right now playing keepaway dominates the game with Chun Li and Trish being the exceptions (can also blame advancing guard for being so absurdly good, haha)


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2010)

So basically this game is now MvC3 Smash for adults.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So basically this game is now MvC3 Smash for adults.



MvC2 had wavedashes. Not new at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2010)

Really? Can't remember them in MvC2 at all. Then again I didn't play the game much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2010)

i don't remember using wave dashes that much in mvc2, they were barely noticeable lol 


but really when you have a storm,magneto and psylocke team, why need wavedashes


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 11, 2010)

Yup, press Down+PP repeatedly and you'll wavedash.


----------



## Eki (Oct 11, 2010)

fucking broken game was great


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

Forgot Wave-dashing was in MVC2, definitely remember them in my Melee days though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2010)

this place is noobville . forgetting you could wavedash, for shame.

and ignore suigetsu, that guy is just talking out of his buttox at this point.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

I wasn`t a tournament player of MVC2, but I was for Melee.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I wasn`t a tournament player of MVC2, but I was for Melee.



Hehehe Smash Bros. 

Noobs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Hehehe Smash Bros.
> 
> Noobs.



Don`t look down on your gaming roots.


----------



## delirium (Oct 12, 2010)

You probably don't remember wavedashing in MvC because it's not the same as wavedashing in Smash. Wavedashing in Smash has some invincibility, in Marvel it doesn't. Don't try playing this like it's Smash. You'll get punished lol


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 12, 2010)

If you played any Shoto's in MvC2, theres no way u could not know about wavedashing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2010)

delirium said:


> You probably don't remember wavedashing in MvC because it's not the same as wavedashing in Smash. Wavedashing in Smash has some invincibility, in Marvel it doesn't. Don't try playing this like it's Smash. You'll get punished lol



Yeah most likely lol, though the animation in itself does look pretty similar. Haha, I didn`t plan to, I doubt it`s going to be a one of the primary advanced techs used in MVC3. 

--

Geez, Spencer was looking pretty sweet in the last gameplay video I saw of him, he`s definitely someone I`ll have to try out.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

So you are saying that good characters where the broken ones? power gaming for your '' competitiviness'' is what you are pointing at, no sportstmanship of chars. Besides are characters supposed to be patched and buffed in later games?

I usually like and have fun playing with Gambit, Venom and Rouge. While I can go super Gay with Cable, Sentinel and Storm. It all depends wether you want to have fun or exploit the broken aspects of the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> So you are saying that good characters where the broken ones? power gaming for your '' competitiviness'' is what you are pointing at, no sportstmanship of chars. Besides are characters supposed to be patched and buffed in later games?
> 
> I usually like and have fun playing with Gambit, Venom and Rouge. While I can go super Gay with Cable, Sentinel and Storm. It all depends wether you want to have fun or exploit the broken aspects of the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> So you are saying that good characters where the broken ones? power gaming for your '' competitiviness'' is what you are pointing at, no sportstmanship of chars. Besides are characters supposed to be patched and buffed in later games?
> 
> I usually like and have fun playing with Gambit, Venom and Rouge. While I can go super Gay with Cable, Sentinel and Storm. It all depends wether you want to have fun or exploit the broken aspects of the game.



Yes. 

That is exactly correct.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Yes.
> 
> That is exactly correct.



 kk if hajime no ipo says so, nice article btw xP. You do guys are right, But still those chars are fun to play with and can be used by people that is not that crazy in terms of infinite combo tapping.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

No way it was that easy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 12, 2010)

I've never been the type to go with broken characters. It brings me satisfaction to win with characters I enjoy in general rather than characters who are ridiculously powerful. Doesn't matter why, it just does.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

it may also be because i was mainly a kid playing mvc2.. only when i grew up i really started worrying about little aspects of the game.. but even then, wavedashing/brokenness was still pretty irrelevant in mvc2.. 

never owned smash/melee, i played them at my friend's house.. was still totally owned


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 12, 2010)

delirium said:


> You probably don't remember wavedashing in MvC because it's not the same as wavedashing in Smash. Wavedashing in Smash has some invincibility, in Marvel it doesn't. Don't try playing this like it's Smash. You'll get punished lol


 The few flames of invincibility in Melee are pretty negligible. 



Suigetsu said:


> So you are saying that good characters where the broken ones? power gaming for your '' competitiviness'' is what you are pointing at, no sportstmanship of chars. Besides are characters supposed to be patched and buffed in later games?
> 
> I usually like and have fun playing with Gambit, Venom and Rouge. While I can go super Gay with Cable, Sentinel and Storm. It all depends wether you want to have fun or exploit the broken aspects of the game.



Do you have short term memory or something? You're the one who said Gambit was really good or some shit, you were merely corrected because he is not a good character by any means. If you have fun with him that is one thing, but you made the claim that he was a powerful character so he deserved to be in the sequel.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Do you have short term memory or something? You're the one who said Gambit was really good or some shit, you were merely corrected because he is not a good character by any means. If you have fun with him that is one thing, but you made the claim that he was a powerful character so he deserved to be in the sequel.



Well yes, he had the moves to make it into the sequel. And he could still be given more. However The brokeness and cheesenes doesnt matter because this game is going to be a tatsunoko vs capcom but with marvel charas.

I still wont change my mind about it, but whats worth the argument if he has been deconfirmed? =/

 at the x-23 fanboys neggin me hahahah


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Well yes, he had the moves to make it into the sequel. And he could still be given more. However The brokeness and cheesenes doesnt matter because this game is going to be a tatsunoko vs capcom but with marvel charas.



Obviously he has the moves...every character from MVC2 have the moves to be put into a sequel. Not sure why you keep bringing up brokeness, you were the person who mentioned Gambit being good, you were merely corrected.

And btw, Gambit would not be a good character even if Cable,Sentinal, Storm and Magneto did not exist.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

It would move to Cyclops, Doom, Ironman, and War Machine.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't understand why ya'll are acknowledging the troll as a real person, lol...eh, whatever.

On an unrelated note.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk1pQzo_dI0[/YOUTUBE]

Is Mahvel?


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 12, 2010)

EPIC FAIL :rofl


----------



## Eki (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol, what a waste of Ex.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh wow.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says.

I want Gambit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

hes not relevant any more


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 12, 2010)

Just like the old school Dante


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 12, 2010)

lol i used to like gambit back in the day, his special in which he throws his staff into the air, throw 52 cards at you, then catch his stick was sex.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> hes not relevant any more



I hate that he isn't relevant Rogue is still around why not him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I hate that he isn't relevant Rogue is still around why not him.



they have done every thing they can with his character while hes still  romantically attached to rogue

he is terribly under utilized thogh


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> they have done every thing they can with his character while hes still  romantically attached to rogue
> 
> he is terribly under utilized thogh



You can say they have done everything they can with every character yet most of the X-Men are still relevant.

They could if they wanted to do something to make Gambit relevant.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> You can say they have done everything they can with every character yet most of the *X-Men are still relevant.*
> 
> They could if they wanted to do something to make Gambit relevant.



i wouldn't know for the past 2 years  uncanny has done nothing but focus on scott and emma's relationship

Also ive said they have done every thing they can with him untill he breaks up with rogue for good


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i wouldn't know for the past 2 years  uncanny has done nothing but focus on scott and emma's relationship
> 
> Also ive said they have done every thing they can with him untill he breaks up with rogue for good



I read somewhere that he was worried that his Death persona was re-appearing they could so something with that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I read somewhere that he was worried that his Death persona was re-appearing they could so something with that.



there already doing that with Archangle


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> there already doing that with Archangle



I am just telling you what I read.


----------



## Eki (Oct 12, 2010)

Too bad i have no interest for marvel comics :/


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Eki said:


> Too bad i have no interest for marvel comics :/



and the last Capcom game i bought was dmc4 so it all evens out :/


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2010)

I've invested _very_ little in both companies. I win!

:\


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm dedicated to both. 

So I guess these games were custom made for me.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 12, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Don't understand why ya'll are acknowledging the troll as a real person, lol...eh, whatever.
> 
> On an unrelated note.....


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2010)

They got punked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> What just happened?



they ran right into a brick wall


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 12, 2010)

I believe the word you're looking for is "owned"


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 12, 2010)

That will become a common occurance once people get the hang out of Dormammu. He'll still get his shit rushed down while used by less experienced players. That's for sure. lol

@Suigetsu: I dunno punky. The fact that you went as far as using the revenge neg rep card means that you didn't take it as non-chalantly as you try to make it look.
Still, the point still stands for you buddy. Try to get your facts straight before trying to give your opinion on certain topics, unless you want to look like an uneducated sod. Oh wai~


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Don't understand why ya'll are acknowledging the troll as a real person, lol...eh, whatever.
> 
> On an unrelated note.....
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8rNb1BAXxU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> That will become a common occurance once people get the hang out of Dormammu. He'll still get his shit rushed down while used by less experienced players. That's for sure. lol
> 
> @Suigetsu: I dunno punky. The fact that you went as far as using the revenge neg rep card means that you didn't take it as non-chalantly as you try to make it look.
> Still, the point still stands for you buddy. Try to get your facts straight before trying to give your opinion on certain topics, unless you want to look like an uneducated sod. Oh wai~



I negged  you because the only thing u wrote was retard wah wah retard, wtf is that? If your gonna neg at least explain why? Otherwise you just sound like a newfag.

Oh and btw on what facts are you talking about? On the super teenage rip off broad? well I don't recall stating wrong facts about her. She is a wanabe wolverine and all no? And her move list of the game doesn't matter because for all I know psylocke could ve end up having the same one or a new char.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder if any more Darkstalkers characters will make it in MVC3. There probably won't be since there are already two, but I wouldn't mind one more.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I negged  you because the only thing u wrote was retard wah wah retard, wtf is that? If your gonna neg at least explain why? Otherwise you just sound like a newfag.
> 
> Oh and btw on what facts are you talking about? On the super teenage rip off broad? well I don't recall stating wrong facts about her. She is a wanabe wolverine and all no? And her move list of the game doesn't matter because for all I know psylocke could ve end up having the same one or a new char.


----------



## Eki (Oct 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I wonder if any more Darkstalkers characters will make it in MVC3. There probably won't be since there are already two, but I wouldn't mind one more.



Nope. They say they take up too much space with all their fancy costume parts


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2010)

Would Felicia fit in that catagory?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my dear Felicia, some of the best fighting attire in gaming history.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 13, 2010)

@Shion
That is total win.


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I negged you because the only thing u wrote was retard wah wah retard, wtf is that? If your gonna neg at least explain why? Otherwise you just sound like a newfag.
> 
> Oh and btw on what facts are you talking about? On the super teenage rip off broad? well I don't recall stating wrong facts about her. She is a wanabe wolverine and all no? And her move list of the game doesn't matter because for all I know psylocke could ve end up having the same one or a new char.


On the not living up to yaddayaddayadda, which you adressed in one of your posts: Y'know the meaning of the term "formal reply"? Telling you to to suck it (in a nutshell) isn't such a thing, is it ? But hey, since we're at this point ...

The fact that you call X-23 a "Wolverine wannabe" shows how little you know of the character. The fact that you're unwilling to see nor acknowledge the differences is hilariously sad. The only thing that X-23 has in common with Wolverine is a) a healing factor and b) claws.

Personality wise they are very different. Wolverine is rough, loud and volatile. While X-23 is more cold, calculating and disciplined. 

It depends on who is doing the writing. But sometimes she reminds me of Psylocke when Nicieza was writing her and at other times she reminds me of a young version of Elektra. Wolverine is a thug. X-23 is like Emma Peel jr. Even her 'rages' are only stoked by a trigger scent. She rarely looses it. While Wolverine (at least recently) seems to be always ready to fly off the handle. Their backgrounds are different. Sure Wolverine got his admatium claws in a lab. But that was later in years as an adult. He had a regular childhood and lived on a farm. X-23 was bred in a lab and kept and treated hardly better than an animal. 

What makes X-23 interesting is the fact that despite all she's gone through she fights bravely, is mature and doesn't resort to self-pity. 

If you still want to call her a wannabe despite the fact that there are more than enough differences that sets her apart from Wolvie then you're just trolling.

On the gameplay deal: You know nothing. If you have to take moves and features from different movesets to create a brand new one then you're no longer seeing a copy. To say otherwise would be as retarded as saying that the resulting combination of the colors red and blue is not purple.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

The Wanderer said:


> On the not living up to yaddayaddayadda, which you adressed in one of your posts: Y'know the meaning of the term "formal reply"? Telling you to to suck it (in a nutshell) isn't such a thing, is it ? But hey, since we're at this point ...
> 
> The fact that you call X-23 a "Wolverine wannabe" shows how little you know of the character. The fact that you're unwilling to see nor acknowledge the differences is hilariously sad. The only thing that X-23 has in common with Wolverine is a) a healing factor and b) claws.
> 
> Personality wise they are very different. Wolverine is rough, loud and volatile. While X-23 is more cold, calculating and disciplined.



Oh wow! isnt the red hulk like the same thing you just said but red? Its like the people that say that Spider woman is not a copy of spider man sheesh... the sad thing is that you state that she is DIFFERENT. Shows how little imagination her creators have.

Its a CLONE! omg, wouldnt it had been easier if she had been just her Daughter? so the answer would be a simple, Its his fkin daughter what did you expected? =/, but nahh... she is a clone and is completely different, emotional character.

Its a fictional character dude, just reading your post reminds me of this!:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc[/YOUTUBE]
Just imagine a X-23 instead of britney.




> On the gameplay deal: You know nothing. If you have to take moves and features from different movesets to create a brand new one then you're no longer seeing a copy. To say otherwise would be as retarded as saying that the resulting combination of the colors red and blue is not purple.


Literally what they did is fuse 2 chars into one in order to save space and slot. So yeah she copied attributes of 2 different chars in order to be playable, because the developers don't have enough time to create a unique set of attacks for her.

Oh btw about my trolling? I succeed without even trying.

And they still keep coming. Srsly knock it off guys, not everyone likes the simple dog chow that you do, besides they are just fictional chars but that is a talk for another day, meanwhile.

like they say:
[


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

Considering your name and set you really shouldn't be Trolling about character being a clone


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2010)

I respect that you're stickin' to your guns. Though I gotta say, you lose points for the "lul she's just a cartoon character" argument. That's a dumb rebuttal, dude.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

Shirker said:


> I respect that you're stickin' to your guns. Though I gotta say, you lose points for the "lul she's just a cartoon character" argument. That's a dumb rebuttal, dude.



Well she is, and I dont like her. Yet ppl are getting crazy because I do not like her.



> Considering your name and set you really shouldn't be Trolling about character being a clone .



whatever that means, my set is awesome isnt? 

Anyways at this rate I believe the thread will end up getting locked, so if you dont like me like you guys are stating then just add me to your ignore list like I just did.

have a good nite


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Well she is, and I dont like her. Yet ppl are getting crazy because I do not like her.



Ah, but don't ya see? That's pretty much leaving yourself perfectly susceptible to a Cross-Counter. After all, if the opposing party of your disapproval of a cartoon character can be considered pathetic, shouldn't your argument in turn be considered pathetic as well for harboring such disapproval to begin with? She's just a cartoon character. Why should we give a sh-- one way _or_ the other?



EDIT*
And why would the thread get locked?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> whatever that means, my set is awesome isnt?



Suigetsu = the Raiden of Naruto


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Suigetsu = the Raiden of Naruto



¿? you mean the guy from an unsuccesful game named Mortal Kombat?



> Why should we give a sh-- one way or the other?



 well maybe because you did?

And locked cause its goin on topic and the nerd rage is growin!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah, good point. 

Of course this renders the aforementioned "cartoon" argument moot, for with such reasoning one could infer that the debate took place solely out of spite or to insight a negative response from the opposing party. Which would mean....?
-----------------------------------

EDIT*
Not even a locked thread can halt the NEEEERDRAAAYYYGE!! 
Trust me. I'm a Sonic fan.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> ?? you mean the guy from an unsuccesful game named Mortal Kombat?



lol unsuccessful 


no i am talking about the guy they tried to replace snake with

think about it , white hair, Too skinny, lame personality, brought in trying to replace the much cooler older manlier guy that came before

randomly end up naked


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 13, 2010)

Ahhh this makes me sad because I actually liked Raiden.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2010)

Heh, heh, heh... cartwheels....

I wonder if I can still find that old X-Play clip.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2010)

It would be nice if all the original characters from the first Marvel vs Capcom make it into MVC3. But I figure they all won't make the cut (can't remember if any have actually been de-confirmed).

Also I hope the music is as epic as this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZjgbI0igBk&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Httbt4YW298&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O193YFW1aR0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 13, 2010)

SO any new news? I'm been on an RPG kick and totally forgot about MvC 3


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2010)

As long as they don't pull a MvC2 with the soundtrack, I'll be fine with about anything they play.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 13, 2010)

MvC1 had the best soundtrack ever. I still remember the character select screen music blasting at my old crampy arcade.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2010)

The music will be like XvSF and MvC1, so no worries.

Magneto has his awesome XvSF theme. 

I really dislike that they pulled a MvC2 on TvC when it was brought stateside.


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, what just happened reminds me of this, with him barely acknowledging the points offered to him for the sake of his "succesful trolling":


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> lol unsuccessful
> 
> 
> no i am talking about the guy they tried to replace snake with
> ...



yes unsuccessful, not even teaming up with DC was able to save it from bankruptcy.

watcha talking about, his personality is one of his cooler traits and besides he didn't come to replace but to continue his legacy.phf



> Trust me. I'm a Sonic fan.


it must be hard... there there.


I liked the music that played in that skeleton cantina rock bar. It was awesome!
As for levels, I hope we can play in a mall like in the old game.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> yes unsuccessful, not even teaming up with DC was able to save it from bankruptcy.



Uhm... you know know Mortal Kombat was pretty much on par with Street Fighter in the old days and is concidered one of the most entertaining and popular fighting classics right?

And what are you talking about bankruptcy? Fans are eagerly awaiting the new Mortal Kombat 9 that's suppose to take the gameplay back to it's roots!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Modok is an iconic villain



DO not Underestimate the evil of the MODOK!


> And what are you talking about bankruptcy? Fans are eagerly awaiting the new Mortal Kombat 9 that's suppose to take the gameplay back to it's roots!



But that was like 20 years ago! in the times of the super nintendo. The company of MK ended up in bankrupcy and Warner time company Purchased it the rights...

You will never see capcom selling the rights of street fighter.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 13, 2010)

So I guess that means no new news. Great. _back to RPGs_


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> So I guess that means no new news. Great. _back to RPGs_



Look at few pages back.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2010)

No, they'll just keep milking that shit 'till it dies out cause Ono made the next game.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Oh wow! isnt the red hulk like the same thing you just said but red? Its like the people that say that Spider woman is not a copy of spider man sheesh... the sad thing is that you state that she is DIFFERENT. Shows how little imagination her creators have.
> 
> Its a CLONE! omg, wouldnt it had been easier if she had been just her Daughter? so the answer would be a simple, Its his fkin daughter what did you expected? =/, but nahh... she is a clone and is completely different, emotional character.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eki (Oct 13, 2010)

Haters make me famous pek


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2010)

They turn you into a celebrity.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 13, 2010)

I just found out that there is going to be a "Take You For A Ride" Remix on MvC3!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I just found out that there is going to be a "Take You For A Ride" Remix on MvC3!



...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFA7FyCPtRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Oct 13, 2010)

Shirker said:


> ...





Zen-aku said:


>


That tune has the perfect amount of cheesiness to get you hyped.  Its not supposed to be "cool" or "hip" and thats why its awesome.  Hell, its one of my ringtones.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Look at few pages back.



What is your few pages back? I go by 40 post per page


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

Ima take you a ride.... on my cock of shame!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2010)

This man needs to appear in MVC3:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tzJOSyGMAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been wondering why you guys want CapCom in so much for the longest time, but then it struck me...it's because he's a cowboy ain't it?

Cause that would be the only reason why I like CapCom. Well that and corridor.


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 14, 2010)

I personally wouldn't mind having one of CapCom's team mates like Jennety, Sho or Hoover as playable characters rather than see him return.


----------



## the amnesia (Oct 14, 2010)

Thor vs Dante 

sounds fair to me


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 14, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> What is your few pages back? I go by 40 post per page



Like 10 or so.


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

If they come out with a arcade stick with the game, are you guys gonna get it? 

I am fersure, im getting tired of this wireless tekken stick i have.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I have been wondering why you guys want CapCom in so much for the longest time, but then it struck me...it's because he's a cowboy ain't it?
> 
> Cause that would be the only reason why I like CapCom. Well that and corridor.



Part of it is for nostalgic reasons, part because I like his style and part is because he was a fun character to play even though he wasn't the best in the game. Plus his theme is made of win.


----------



## Noah (Oct 14, 2010)

^Pretty much that.

Plus, he has charisma, man. Charisma!


----------



## Eki (Oct 14, 2010)

Fuckers ignore me


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2010)

I dont ignore you, I am getting a stick if it comes with deadpool.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2010)

Lmao, you bought that Tekken stick?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 14, 2010)

They'll most likely replace CapCom with Crimson Viper since she already uses a number of moves like his.



LayZ said:


> I just found out that there is going to be a "Take You For A Ride" Remix on MvC3!



You mean like at the end of this?

[YOUTUBE]Zr4TIZ0bD3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2010)

I might get the stick I dunno. I'm fine with either a pad or a stick but I have a feeling I'll be rocking a pad in tournaments unless I get the stick as soon as the game comes out.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 14, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> They'll most likely replace CapCom with Crimson Viper since she already uses a number of moves like his.


Meh, Viper is more interesting as a charactor then CapCom anyway *Prepares for Shitfest*




> You mean like at the end of this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Zr4TIZ0bD3Q[/YOUTUBE]



Win remix is Win


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Meh, Viper is more interesting as a charactor then CapCom anyway *Prepares for Shitfest*



Only when she's naked.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 17, 2010)

I think im gonna main MODOK just so i can say ,if you think I've evolved beyond the joys of turtling you'd be wrong.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> *They'll most likely replace CapCom with Crimson Viper* since she already uses a number of moves like his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eki (Oct 17, 2010)

God i hope Viper is up in this bitch


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

I hope nothing of SF4 is in this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

I wouldn't mind Viper, there's just so many other characters on the Capcom side I'd rather have before I pick her.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 17, 2010)

Viper would fit in very well in this game IMO. Her moves are RIPED for MAHVELization.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

Yipes at Season Beatings was hype. 



Violent-nin said:


> I wouldn't mind Viper, there's just so many other characters on the Capcom side I'd rather have before I pick her.



If I had to pick I choose, I would pick Juri as the SF4 rep.

Though I imagine Crimson Viper would look alot better in the style of this game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2010)

How about Cammy? She was fun to play in the past game tough. Altough in the capcom unity polls there was this poll of which capcom girl would you like to see and aparently Poison won it. Because the poll got hacked.

Imo it would be nice to see Jill Valentine.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 17, 2010)

So gonna main Dante, Amaterasu and VJ.


----------



## Eki (Oct 17, 2010)

I miss Jill


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2010)

If Viper makes it in this game I will flip shit. 

I'd rather have a hotter woman with bigger tits from another game than C. Viper.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> How about Cammy? She was fun to play in the past game tough. Altough in the capcom unity polls there was this poll of which capcom girl would you like to see and aparently Poison won it. Because the poll got hacked.


She is my favorite Street Fighter character, but her chances are extremely slim.

I would put her with X-23 just so the clones can get along with each other. 



> Imo it would be nice to see Jill Valentine.


With Chris and Wesker already in, Jill has next to 0% chance.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 17, 2010)

Viper is so fun to play with. I love Cammy but I'd rather play with Viper in this game.  Plus I have the feeling in this game her execution would be simpler.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 17, 2010)

Ryu Spiderman and Ironman would be my main team but im gonna play with all the characters at least a little bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> With Chris and Wesker already in, Jill has next to 0% chance.



Yep pretty much, maybe DLC in the future...but who knows. Then again I want Leon too (favorite RE character) but I doubt he'll ever show up.....perhaps Marvel vs Capcom 4?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 17, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> So gonna main Dante, Amaterasu and VJ.





I'm thinking Dante, Trish, Morrigan at this point. Maybe switch in X-23, Doom, or Deadpool. Depends what feels best


----------



## Starrk (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm in need of Gambit to fill the third slot in my team. 

Gambit, Dante, Deadpool


----------



## delirium (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm gonna main the cheapest, cheesiest characters


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

delirium said:


> I'm gonna main the cheapest, cheesiest characters



That would be Magneto's voice.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## lo0p (Oct 19, 2010)

delirium said:


> I'm gonna main the cheapest, cheesiest characters



HAH!  Jokes on you because they said that this time they're gonna balance it!


*Spoiler*: __ 





*YEAH, RIGHT!!!*


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm actually expecting a fairly balanced game, at least around TvC level balance where almost everyone was viable, even the giants were balanced in that.

I expect only a few characters will be no good, Thor, Ryu, and Felicia are looking not great at the moment.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 19, 2010)

Ryu is Ryu.  He's the definition of mid-tier in every vs. series he's been in.

Thor and Felicia I'll agree with.  Thor just can't get anything done, and Felicia is just as much a pure fan-service character as she was in MvC2.


----------



## Eki (Oct 19, 2010)

Te dumbed down buttons pisses me off 


MvC2 Ken > Ryu


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm actually expecting a fairly balanced game, at least around TvC level balance where almost everyone was viable, even the giants were balanced in that.
> 
> I expect only a few characters will be no good, Thor, Ryu, and Felicia are looking not great at the moment.



But Zero fucked up everyone.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh my poor Felicia.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> Te dumbed down buttons pisses me off
> 
> 
> MvC2 Ken > Ryu



That's my boy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> But Zero fucked up everyone.



There is always a best character in even the most balanced of games, Zero, Eddie(GG), Sagat(SF4) etc.

Who is considered the best in SSF4? Isn't it along the lines of Balrog or something.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> There is always a best character in even the most balanced of games, Zero, Eddie(GG), Sagat(SF4) etc.
> 
> Who is considered the best in SSF4? Isn't it along the lines of Balrog or something.



Still up in the air at the moment. The game gets little too matchup dependent so it's hard to tier a solid best character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah I notice there is alot more counterpicking now then there was in vanilla SF4.

Adon for top tier.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

New interview with Seth.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

How online would look if it was released now.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> How online would look if it was released now.



Pero que pinche pedo?


----------



## GXNaruto (Oct 20, 2010)

I heard a rumor Squirrel Girl and Virgil were going to be in the roster from a friend of mines. If thats the case, I'm playing as those two and Spiderman.


----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2010)

I think those got denied at NY


----------



## Daedus (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep, both were confirmed to not be included earlier this year.


----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2010)

I wonder if they will have DLC later for alt costumes?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2010)

speakin of ken, do you think he will feature in this.. 

i know he's not any different from ken, but he's a classic..

i want to hear his theme's billionth remix


----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2010)

Nah, most likely not. Overlaps with Ryu. I wish it was like MvC2 ;__;


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

11 days till new reveals.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> How online would look if it was released now.



 Looks about right, maybe 1 or 2 more Trish and Magneto spots.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Noah (Oct 21, 2010)

^ The only way I'd use him is if he had that voice 

Also, this version of Magneto has me thinking....dude needs a new outfit. That thing is hideous.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 21, 2010)

^The black one they had in Ultimate Alliance two looked pretty cool.


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 21, 2010)

About Ryu. Does he have the ability to switch to all of the Shoto move sets like he could in MvC1?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 21, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> About Ryu. Does he have the ability to switch to all of the Shoto move sets like he could in MvC1?



Now why in the fuck would they give him that ability for MvC3? 

Isn't his purpose in the game is to be the border of what a medium tier character should be?


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't think it would work well with the dumbed down buttons and the pathetic 'simple' mode.


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 22, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Now why in the fuck would they give him that ability for MvC3?
> 
> Isn't his purpose in the game is to be the border of what a medium tier character should be?



Well the major catch was that he _could not_ use the entire Shoto move set without having to make an obvious switch and use a super in the process.

Plus it wasn't difficult to read. If Ryu is in his own form he uses his own moves. If he is in Ken’s form, he uses Ken’s moves etc. So I don’t see how this is a problem.

In terms of his tier level that is down to the community to perceive. I couldn't care less about that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Now why in the fuck would they give him that ability for MvC3?
> 
> Isn't his purpose in the game is to be the border of what a medium tier character should be?


that actually isn't his purpose....not sure why switching stance would even ruin that.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 22, 2010)

Dont know if anyone has posted this but they've released the themes of the characters


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 22, 2010)

Good stuff Nindo, I was looking for the themes, they all sound great for the most part.

Magneto's theme actually has some singing in it. 

"M-A-G-N-E-T-O"


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 22, 2010)

Mag & MODOK are my favorites so far...with Spidey & Wolvie right behind em.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 22, 2010)

WTF is up with Deadpool's theme? I like it but still...wtf?


----------



## valerian (Oct 22, 2010)

MODOK, Dante and Amaterasu themes are my faves.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 22, 2010)

Arthur gets my vote for best theme for sounding like the Trans Siberian Orchestra with Deadpool and X-23 tied for second (Though I gotta ask does anyone know what the singer is singing about? I right now I just like the damn beat. Though this being Deadpool not being able to understand his theme makes sense....)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish they add Dan.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 22, 2010)

Epic game that I am getting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh yes. YES.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2010)

Theirs a "simple" mode?

Is that like 10 times easier than Easy mode?

Is that for like people with 1 arm or something?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

Simple Mode is an easier control scheme for new players to get used to things, though Capcom also says if you're a veteran and lose to someone using Simple Mode then something is wrong with you.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 24, 2010)

Simple Mode comes with a 1 button magic series combo and a one button super...and only ONE super move per character, so yes, if you lose to someone using this control scheme, you're a flaming retard....to put it nicely, lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Simple Mode comes with a 1 button magic series combo and a one button super...and only ONE super move per character, so yes, if you lose to someone using this control scheme, you're a flaming retard....to put it nicely, lol.



Wow.

How much more stupid-friendly is this game going to get?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Simple mode makes it like smash brothers, one button special attacks as well.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 25, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Simple Mode comes with a 1 button magic series combo and a one button super...and only ONE super move per character, so yes, if you lose to someone using this control scheme, you're a flaming retard....to put it nicely, lol.



Or it means your opponent has learned to dodge like a mother fucker


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 25, 2010)

Awww that sucks, you only get one super for using Simple Mode?

That's silly.


----------



## Noah (Oct 25, 2010)

Just to remind people, even though most of us have been keeping up.





> Marvel character deconfirmations
> ? Blade
> ? Daredevil
> ? Dr. Strange
> ...



If we get another shoto instead of ANYONE on the deconfirmed lists, I will be a sad, sad panda.

Side note: wtf X-23 theme song


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 25, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Awww that sucks, you only get one super for using Simple Mode?
> 
> That's silly.



Actually there exaggerating for example for a character who has many supers you'll only get 3 



Noah said:


> Just to remind people, even though most of us have been keeping up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Squirrel Girl rumor better be wrong or there will be hell to pay...

X-23's theme is actually pretty good compared to the horrible remix of Dante's theme...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh man no more Darkstalkers characters huh, oh well Felicia and Morrigan are still awesome enough.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 25, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> X-23's theme is actually pretty good compared to the horrible remix of Dante's theme...


X-23's theme is hot. I'd bump that shit in my car, real talk.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2010)

Marvel needs some more bad ass characters :/


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Can't get more badass then Wolverine and Doctor Doom, I could go for lessers like Venom, Blackheart, or Green Goblin though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uryded_RRCY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Chun li's Hyper/Level 3 bad quality though


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 25, 2010)

this games not looking to good for Capcom's roster
 no vergil, megaman x, or sengoku basara chars WTF!!!!!! and im alittle shocked that gambits not coming back. this is some bullshit!!!!!


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 26, 2010)

1/4 of the current marvel cast could own the current capcom cast but thats because capcom is probably saving their best picks for later. If some form of megaman was revealed right away everyone would say "as expected..." now the fans will be excited when Megaman is announced even though he shouldve been there in the first place


----------



## LMJ (Oct 26, 2010)

Bill_gates said:


> 1/4 of the current marvel cast could own the current capcom cast but thats because capcom is probably saving their best picks for later. If some form of megaman was revealed right away everyone would say "as expected..." now the fans will be excited when Megaman is announced even though he shouldve been there in the first place



Yea, kinda stupid how Tron B was announced b4 megaman was announced.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't sweat it guys, the roster will be fine in the end. While there's obviously some characters we really want (Mega Man X), we will have to work with something else. Either way this game should do really well and Capcom will keep producing more crossover games and hopefully somewhere down the line a MVC4.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 26, 2010)

Even though it will NEVER happen, i would like to see some Marvel vs DC


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 26, 2010)

Haha that would be rediculously awesome. I actually think it WILL happen eventually too


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 26, 2010)

Arthur, Wesker, Amaterasu, Viewtiful Joe, and Dante are all great new additions.

In terms of Megaman, were expecting Zero in some form, .exe getting some representation, and a Megaman other then X.


----------



## Noah (Oct 26, 2010)

Where did this .EXE representation rumor come from? Aside from my own personal hoping, I've heard nothing of it outside this thread.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 26, 2010)

Noah said:


> Where did this .EXE representation rumor come from? Aside from my own personal hoping, I've heard nothing of it outside this thread.



Not a rumor, Niitsuma confirmed himself.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 26, 2010)

don't hold me 2 it but i think I've found the confirmed list and it's got howard the duck on it. REMEMBER THIS I DONT KNOW IF THIS IS THE CONFIRMED LIST


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd definitely take that pic with a grain of salt..."Spiderman" is below Spider-Woman's name and she has NOTHING to do with that franchise...but you never know...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> don't hold me 2 it but i think I've found the confirmed list and it's got howard the duck on it. REMEMBER THIS I DONT KNOW IF THIS IS THE CONFIRMED LIST



M. Bison? Venom? Storm? Miss Marvel? 


still no akuma ....


----------



## Masurao (Oct 26, 2010)

Is that sum Strider name I see?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> don't hold me 2 it but i think I've found the confirmed list and it's got howard the duck on it. REMEMBER THIS I DONT KNOW IF THIS IS THE CONFIRMED LIST



I see Zero and Mega-Man.......and Howard the Duck, lol did they just pick his name out of a hat and just decided to roll with it?

I can't read whose name is to the left of Wesker's though

Probably will turn out to be fake...but who knows


----------



## Wesley (Oct 26, 2010)

Tron Bonne using a set of ride armor is available.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

Howard the Duck!?  pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqsT9V8DdBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 26, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I see Zero and Mega-Man.......and Howard the Duck, lol did they just pick his name out of a hat and just decided to roll with it?
> 
> I can't read whose name is to the left of Wesker's though
> 
> Probably will turn out to be fake...but who knows


Frank West.

Also looks fake.



Wesley said:


> Tron Bonne using a set of ride armor is available.



Megaman X ride armor?


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 27, 2010)

that shit is fake, but itd be a good roster if it wasnt


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2010)

Kenske confirmed that roster is fake. 

He's the guy that's been making the deconfirmations and such lately. He somehow has inside knowledge. But yeah it's fake.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 27, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Megaman X ride armor?



With a Legends look!  

I'd link a picture, but it's on Danbooru.


----------



## Noah (Oct 27, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> don't hold me 2 it but i think I've found the confirmed list and it's got howard the duck on it. REMEMBER THIS I DONT KNOW IF THIS IS THE CONFIRMED LIST



Ha ha. No way.

If that list, I'd believe most of the Capcom characters. Except Red and Haggar. I'm willing to bet Arthur's gonna be the only character from his franchise.

On Marvel's side.....lol. Storm, She-Hulk and Ms. Marvel are the only ones I'd believe. I wouldn't expect Venom to show up, and I'd be shocked if Thanos or Shuma-Gorath was in it. Aside from Thanos in Annihilation, when was the last time either of them relevant to Marvel? Spider-Woman...I don't know. I just don't see it happening.

...but here's hoping Howard is the broken character. 

....but we already got our joke character with stupid MODOK.


----------



## Noah (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but I didn't think this should be tagged to the end of the last one.





> For those of you not initiated in the Street Fighter fanbase lingo, a shoto is a character who uses the somewhat recurring fighting style that Ryu and Ken use. Characters that would be considered "shotos" are most often Ryu, Ken, Akuma and Dan.
> 
> 30Ninjas recently conducted an interview with Seth Killian, the special advisor and community manager over at Capcom regarding Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds. Overall, it's a fairly interesting read if you're interested in the game, but the point that really does stand out is the deconfirmation of a few characters. Now, keep in mind, they aren't fully deconfirmed here, but rather strongly hinted to not be in the game. You can find the part of interest below.
> 
> ...



Good. Save my character spots for diversity (and Squirrel Girl).


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2010)

It's fake, as expected.


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 27, 2010)

> There are important differences between Ken, Dan, Akuma, and Ryu in, say, a Street Fighter game, but in the over-the-top Marvel context, those subtle differences tend to get overshadowed so it’s usually more fun to bring in someone with a totally different style.



I couldn't have put it better myself.



> In other words, it seems that Ryu will be representing the whole shoto line. Sad news for fans of Ken, Akuma and Dan, but good news for most since it will likely mean we're getting a more diverse cast.



I think that's about as close as we will get so far in terms of confirming other Shoto style characters will not be in this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 27, 2010)

Noah said:


> Ha ha. No way.
> 
> If that list, I'd believe most of the Capcom characters. Except Red and Haggar. I'm willing to bet Arthur's gonna be the only character from his franchise.
> 
> ...



Thanos is actuall still very relevent as he's one of the major focuses of the Thanos Imperitive event going on now...Venom if he is in would be on nostalgic feel probably...but I get what your saying about Gorath.


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

Im going to miss akuma :[


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 27, 2010)

Currently reading Thanos: Imperative....good shit so far. Hopefully he makes it in the game.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 30, 2010)

I think we're getting Haggar.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 30, 2010)

Ooo very nice.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2010)

I was in Paris/France yesterday for the Paris Game Week Expo. There was some PS3/360 with MVSC3
So, I went and played the game.

There was only like 20 characters playable, but it was hell of fun.
Used Dante, Captain America and Chris.


----------



## Kage (Oct 30, 2010)

^why not Ammy?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

if megaman comes out then its going to be the normal one, exe or zero one was decomfired, I think.
Or at least thats what I heard in Kotaku. Still X-23 sucks, it even sounds like the name of a vaccum cleaner. The slot could had been used for another x-men pretty well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I agree on that I would of preferred a few others to her, namely Cyclops.

Though she is just as good as the lessers as say Gambit or Dazzler.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Meh... only because she got a combined move set or as a char? Her fans are as rabbid and spiteful as twilight fangirls.

How about the Juggernaut? he would have rocked? I guess that would have to go to a super MVC3. if there is ever one.
Altough I cant complain, I already got my Deadpool in.
So about that new capcom girl, is Cammy going to make it? Or are we really getting Poison?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2010)

If Dazzler made it in MVC3 she would easily be top tier.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 31, 2010)

I love Cammy but I don't see it happening. 

I want Jubilee DAMN IT!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, capcom seems not to be in the mood to put Cammy on anything. Heck they putted her on SF4 only because fans won the poll which was a great thing. I still wish they put here. Hmm which girl do you think would be cool then?

Dazzler would be neat! And Jubilee is great as well but dazzled would be dazzling!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 1, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Her haters are as rabbid and spiteful as twilight fangirls.


Fixed.


----------



## Jing (Nov 1, 2010)

When are the next reveals supposed to be again? And didnt they say they were gonna start revealing characters on the blog too?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Fixed.



No you broke it


----------



## Blatman (Nov 1, 2010)

Played this over the weekend at the MCM Expo in London and this game is a blast! It will be the best fighting game hands down! Dante is beast!(he has a devil trigger move that can hit peeps in the air), Deadpool is also really good and amaterasu kicks ass! didnt get to play as that many characters but you can pick between a simple or normal button mapping, the simple style makes it easier to do ultimate moves and link combo's.

The game looked slick enough that i thought i was playing the finished article, why do we have to wait until next year dammit!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 1, 2010)

I have only one thing to say to that:


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 1, 2010)

^^^ 

Needs to be his Lvl 3


----------



## Talon. (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG......I NEED NERO. LIKE, NAO.

oops....left caps lock on....derp.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> I have only one thing to say to that:



I would have preferred Zangief, any news on Jin, Strider, or Capcom?


----------



## Bill_gates (Nov 2, 2010)

just our luck the leak would pertain to Mike Haggar when everyone is much more anxious for news of other characters!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2010)

I wonder how they are going to power up Haggar.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 3, 2010)

Give him a shark-throwing projectile, lots of health, near constant super armor, high priority on most specials, and the ability to chain command grabs. And a Muscle Buster hyper combo.

Really, the concerns regarding Haggar's gameplay just shows why he should have been in a fighting game much sooner, which would have made it easier to flesh him out for a game like MVC3. But apparently adding characters such as Juni and Juli in Alpha 3, Kyosuke in CVS2 and Yun and Yang in SSF4 were much better ideas.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2010)

Weren't we supposed to get another update by now?

Who has a thumb up their ass?


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2010)

.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2010)

Eki said:


> .



Agreed.

Motherfucking


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm thinking Haggar is the update, leaked on purpose by Capcom.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 7, 2010)

I want info!!

Who is the next Marvel add? I wanna know.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2010)

Who the fuck is Haggar, anyway?

I'm guessing he's Capcom..


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2010)

looks like that guy from FMA


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2010)

Eki said:


> looks like that guy from FMA



Yeah, right? 

That one General guy with the goofy moustache.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 9, 2010)

WHAAAAAAAA!?

Who is Haggar!? What kinda question is that!?

He is from Final Fight and Saturday Night Slam Masters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Magoichi (Nov 9, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Who the fuck is Haggar, anyway?
> 
> I'm guessing he's Capcom..



I don't blame you for the lack of knowledge on Haggar.

I blame Capcom's lack of putting Haggar in the limelite over the years.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Axl Low (Nov 10, 2010)

MODOK THEME IS FOR TROLLING


----------



## Bill_gates (Nov 11, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I want info!!
> 
> Who is the next Marvel add? I wanna know.



I think we'll get some more details just before thanksgiving


----------



## Magoichi (Nov 11, 2010)

Haggar should don his look from Final Fight 3. The man has a ponytail!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 11, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I've played Final Fight when I was younger, but it didn't have Haggar in it.
> 
> Either that, or I am thinking of Streets of Rage.



Either that or you played Final Fight Guy...kinda surprised people don't know who he is honestly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> MODOK THEME IS FOR TROLLING


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I have better things to worry about, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> I've played Final Fight when I was younger, but it didn't have Haggar in it.
> ...



So you didn't play final fight.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 11, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> old ass people telling people what they don't know.



Too bad having knowledge of Final Fight or having played any of them doesn't have anything to do with being old, so what the hell would you know.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 11, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Too bad having knowledge of Final Fight or having played any of them doesn't have anything to do with being old, so what the hell would you know.



Pretty sure you can't play any final fight games unless you were in the arcades or bought said games when they came out 16 years ago. Theirs always online stores but i'm speaking from a casual standpoint.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 11, 2010)

Haggar in here would be AWESOME.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2010)

Skill Hunter said:


> old ass people telling people what they don't know.



Well if your 13, I guess I can understand then.

Kids can be excused.



			
				Skill Hunter said:
			
		

> Pretty sure you can't play any final fight games unless you were in the arcades or bought said games when they came out 16 years ago. Theirs always online stores but i'm speaking from a casual standpoint.


Final Fight has been released on GBA, Xbox, PS2, PSP, PSN, and Xbox live arcade.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Well if your 13, I guess I can understand then.
> 
> Kids can be excused.



No they can't.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 11, 2010)

Final Fight can also be played on emulators.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 11, 2010)

I would rather have had Zangief to be honest.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2010)

No updates i presume?


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 12, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> I would rather have had Zangief to be honest.



Zangief is the soviet copy of Haggar.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 12, 2010)

Eki said:


> No updates i presume?



None yet unfortunately.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 12, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> I would rather have had Zangief to be honest.


We already have the two representatives from the SF cast accounted for.  Why the hell would you want a character who has already been represented in countless fighters with the same moveset when you could have someone new to try out?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 12, 2010)

Whoa chill, it's just personal preference. I grew up playing with Zangief, and I thought he was going to make it, didn't he make every "Marvel vs Capcom" crossover before this one? I guess this is the first one where he's not in.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2010)

Daedus said:


> We already have the two representatives from the SF cast accounted for.  Why the hell would you want a character who has already been represented in countless fighters with the same moveset when you could have someone new to try out?



Because he's the shit..  Why else?


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 12, 2010)

T-Hawk is superior to Zangief.


----------



## Bill_gates (Nov 14, 2010)

dont know if this has already been mentioned but if you look to the left on the guys screen it kinda looks like a part of megamans arm...


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2010)

She-Hulk and Zero. 

Expected, but still awesome.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2010)

Zero again? 

I like Zero and all but I was hoping for someone else.

------

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF5yYvX44e0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHHkeWynHn4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gene (Nov 15, 2010)

Again? He was in the game before?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2010)

Johnny Yong Bosch as Zero, why? :/

Otherwise solid moveset, I love that they made his beam super better, and gave him a air slash super.

She-Hulk looks fun, reminds me of El Fuerte or Guy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay this game definitely needs classic Mega Man or Proto Man now.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 15, 2010)

Wasn't expecting She-Hulk but its a nice surprise.  Her moveset looks fun and I love strong women.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2010)

So do I, I'll mess around with her alot.

She-Hulk, X-23, and Trish to run a femme fatale team.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 15, 2010)

Liking She Hulk's moveset...especially her special where she hits the opponent with a car.

Zero looks okay, but i'm still holding out hope for Classic Megaman


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2010)

If they do include classic Megaman, I hope they update his move set.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2010)

They will, I'm betting he will still have Tornado Hold and Leaf Shield though.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d30OSJkt7Dc[/YOUTUBE]
Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## Noah (Nov 15, 2010)

X4 Zero voiced by Everywhere-Man. Not sure how I feel about this. But at least his moveset is pretty. 

She-Hulk has a command stun. Sunday Driver aside, I like where they're going with her.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 15, 2010)

so i guess she hulk is replacing Rouge then? fine by me.
 As for Zero im glad to see him again, hopefully they balace him out in this one.


----------



## Cash (Nov 15, 2010)

She Hulk vid was lame. Cant wait to see Zero though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 15, 2010)

im not gonna lie I like zero's vocie in fact whenever I play megaman x games thats who imagine him souding like ichigo (and X as adult gohan)


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

Dat She-Hulk


----------



## Bill_gates (Nov 15, 2010)

Really glad to see Zero announced! She Hulk isnt bad either...


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2010)

Daedus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d30OSJkt7Dc[/YOUTUBE]
> Nothing else needs to be said.



OH MY GOD! That is the fucking tune right there. Mega Man games have such amazing soundtracks. 

Proto Man or Mega Man have to be in this game, or else Capcom is fucking retarded.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

God will u look at her legs


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2010)

^

Down boy.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> God will u look at her legs



They go on forever. I like her playstyle but I hope this being MvC that she's easier to use than Guy and El Fuerte who share a similar style


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 15, 2010)

Zero? YES.

She-Hulk? Why not.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2010)

For being green, she-hulk is damn hot. 

And Zero!


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2010)

I knew we would get zero 

on a side not, your fucking sig is way to big


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Dat She-Hulk



For the LOVE OF GOD, do something about your sig...seriously?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> For the LOVE OF GOD, do something about your sig...seriously?



Fixed it My bad


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 15, 2010)

i was also hoping for a villian on Capcom's side but zero is always a pleasure to see.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 16, 2010)

Jill and Shuma-Gorath DLC characters with Collector's Edition:


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				NeoGAF users lupinko and NeoUltima said:
			
		

> Marvel Side
> Galactus (Boss) (unrevealed)
> -Taskmaster (unlock) (unrevealed)
> -Shuma-Gorath (DLC) (leaked)
> ...


----------



## LayZ (Nov 16, 2010)

I really wanted to to resist but I couldn't NOT click. 

Its so much better when you hear about a character and immediately get to see their gameplay.  But I knew if I waited I couldn't visit any marvel threads and eventually one of my friends would spoil it just to fuck with me. 


*Spoiler*: _My leaked reaction_ 




Really excited about Viper and PHOENIX! 

Disappointed about the absence of Rogue. 

Hsien-ko is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuck the Knicks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm only happy cause of Hsien-Ko and top tier MvC 2 team if this is true


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 16, 2010)

DLC already confirmed even before the game is out.




Capcom can fuck off.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 16, 2010)

lawl.

They left out Thor, apparently people were disappointed so much that Capcom took him out entirely, list is probably fake or he's the character the guy missed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jill? id rather have Sheva

Also what the hell Akuma? i hate that fucker

Fuck Yes Taskmaster


----------



## Noah (Nov 16, 2010)

Weren't Sentinel and other Shotos already deconfirmed? And no Megaman?

Fake list is full of poop.


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2010)

C. Viper, fuck yeah


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 16, 2010)

No Megaman?.....I don't believe that at all


----------



## Magoichi (Nov 16, 2010)

We've already got two characters from the Megaman universe, so it is possible Capcom might not add a third. 

Scratch that. It might happen, considering the recent leaked patterns I have been reading above.


----------



## Bill_gates (Nov 16, 2010)

that list is bullshit but id be glad to see Akuma make the roster. 
SHUN GOKU SATSU!


----------



## Falco-san (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm getting the collectors edition for the comic book alone.
If you look at the total package, it's a sweet deal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2010)

Koroshi said:


>



Fake.

Sentinel, Storm, and Phoenix would be cool though.



QBnoYouko said:


> Jill and Shuma-Gorath DLC characters with Collector's Edition:


I'm both upset and happy, I like that Jill is in, but this is the reason I didn't want fucking DLC, it's already on the disc and a total rip off.

It's just stupid, and you guys wanted it.


----------



## Cash (Nov 16, 2010)

Game announced February 15th


----------



## Captain America (Nov 16, 2010)

Cash said:


> Game announced February 15th



Heck yeah!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

Okay shit just got serious. I got so many games to play this holiday season which good/bad. Either was so fucking hype for MVC3, all they need is to confirm classic Mega Man and I'm good.


----------



## S (Nov 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP8O85GPNgw[/YOUTUBE]
That last combo did insane damage 0_o


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2010)

at least the bounses are legit I like jill but shuma can fuck off would have cable would have been better fanservice


*Spoiler*: __ 



DLC,THAT MEANS  X IS STILL OUT THERE


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2010)

Characters for DLC is a good thing. 

Why complain? 

Good shit, fuck the collectors edition, though.

It's way too stupid and useless items IMO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

Zero and Dante are easily going to be two of the most overused characters in the game at first (not hating, I love them too). 

Unless dlc makes Mega Man X on the table again, I just want my classic Mega Man and I'll be happy.


----------



## Jing (Nov 16, 2010)

I love how some of the characters talk shit to each other before they fight.


----------



## Helix (Nov 16, 2010)

Pre-ordered


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 16, 2010)

Zero and She-hulk awesome awesome.I can't wait to see more characters I be excited.

Also pre-ordering for sure.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 16, 2010)

This is gonna be the greatest V-day gift to myself of ALL TIME! *lonely on the inside *


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Fake.
> 
> Sentinel, Storm, and Phoenix would be cool though.
> 
> ...


yeah it better to wait for the complete what ever edition that will come the year after release whit all DLC in.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 16, 2010)

S said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP8O85GPNgw[/YOUTUBE]
> That last combo did insane damage 0_o



lol i know im late but that was  sweet,also gotta love the "Your names Zero, hope you don't fight like one" Cap your such a dick


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2010)

No word on an arcade stick package? Ill be upset


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Nov 16, 2010)

OKAy WTF WTF can Wesker look cool in these videos I mean he looses so easily

[YOUTUBE]1T5ETmMmsYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2010)

That KFC damage on Zero, damn.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 16, 2010)

Still awaiting for Jin, Strider or Capcom on even DLC. If Jin makes it in than it's an immediate buy for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2010)

Jill 

February 15th 

6 days before my birthday


----------



## Noah (Nov 16, 2010)

S said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP8O85GPNgw[/YOUTUBE]
> That last combo did insane damage 0_o



Goddamn, Cap. That dude knows how to crush souls with words. 

I wasn't much for Zero, but after seeing this, I'm afraid I'll be one of the thousands of assholes with a Deadpool/Zero team. At least I'll have Arthur instead of Dante though.

Seriously, wtf Zero? Dude is a combo beast. Can everybody super cancel into another super if they're the only ones left? Or did Capcom just break Zero on purpose?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 16, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Still awaiting for Jin, Strider or Capcom on even DLC. If Jin makes it in than it's an immediate buy for me.



The only one who has a chance outta those 3 is Strider...and there's a high probability he's in there (call it a hunch, lol).




> Seriously, wtf Zero? Dude is a combo beast. Can everybody super cancel into another super if they're the only ones left? Or did Capcom just break Zero on purpose?



What Zero did was an X-Factor cancel, which is done by pressing all four attack buttons. It's a universal technique so everyone can do it...and it can be done only once.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

Love the trash talk between characters at the start of the match.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Love the trash talk between characters at the start of the match.



MODOK needs one for every character.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> MDOK needs one for every character.



Deadpool:You look like my inbreed cousin sammy, I miss sammy 

MODOK:If you think I've evolved beyond the joy's of killing spidermen you'd be wrong 

Deadpool:Im not spider-man you radioactive douche I'm deadpool see the pointy stick thingies 

MODOK:If you think I've evlolved beyond the joys of killing lieing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you'd be wrong 

Deadpool:FUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Eki (Nov 17, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Still awaiting for Jin, Strider or Capcom on even DLC. If Jin makes it in than it's an immediate buy for me.



Oh shut up, you'll buy it regardless


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 17, 2010)

im still hoping for at least one more capcom villian. btw i really hope they balance out zero cause he seen more broken in this game than tvc


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

Zero isn't broken, he's a fast speedy character who can combo quick but he also took damage very easily as well. He raped She-Hulk at the end because he did a X-factor level 1 hyper move then a level 3 hyper move right after it.


----------



## Bill_gates (Nov 17, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> im still hoping for at least one more capcom villian. btw i really hope they balance out zero cause he seen more broken in this game than tvc



Everyone kicks ass in their respective trailers. Hell Amatersasu beat an entire 
marvel team in under 2 minutes in her trailer


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 17, 2010)

i wish the idiots on you tube would get the message that this isnt the  90s and marvel has better characters out side the  X-franchise to highlight 

i here one more bitch cry a about gambit and iama chuck a brick


----------



## Magoichi (Nov 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i here one more bitch cry a about gambit and iama chuck a brick



CREDIT CARD!


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 18, 2010)

Gambit NEEDS to be in this game


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Gambit NEEDS to be in this game


----------



## Starrk (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm serious when I say I want Gambit in the game.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2010)

does this game have a release date yet, or is it still in it's development phase?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

Stark said:


> I'm serious when I say I want Gambit in the game.



no Gambit isnt Relevant any more! 

Rogue doesn't have her super strength so shes not a viable option ether!


----------



## Proxy (Nov 18, 2010)

Where's my Captain Commando


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 18, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> does this game have a release date yet, or is it still in it's development phase?



My pre-order says February 15


----------



## Starrk (Nov 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no Gambit isnt Relevant any more!
> 
> Rogue doesn't have her super strength so shes not a viable option ether!



I don't give a rat's ass about Rouge, I just want Remy.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 19, 2010)

Rolento is screaming to be put in this.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm waiting for Batsu. C'mon Capcom


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2010)

The next few characters will be the last i think


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2010)

Next month is Mega Man's anniversary, so hopefully Capcom reveals Mega Man next month.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 19, 2010)

Crazy if they go without megaman tbf


----------



## Daedus (Nov 19, 2010)

Zero's theme made me want to go back and play the X series all over again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 19, 2010)

It's too unrecognizable for me to know which theme that is, it should of been his classic, or at least one of his newer ones.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 19, 2010)

Never mind, I figured out it was his X2 theme, never was fond of that one.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 19, 2010)

I would have preferred his first theme given its relevance and my own preference, but his X2 theme works far better with the trance-y feel of the character themes in general for MvC3.  I mean, listen to Dante's theme.  The butt-rock aspects just don't gel at all with the electronica elements.  It's a goddamn train-wreck.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2010)

I like all of Zero`s theme, though I would of liked them to use his X3 one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQgxfG8-sZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noah (Nov 19, 2010)

The X2 Zero theme always felt like one of the more epic songs in the X series to me, second only to Hunter vs Hunter from X5. So I'm perfectly fine with this new version 

Although I do kinda miss the old 90's SNES era Capcom music that the X games and the pre-MvC2 games had,



Violent-nin said:


> Next month is Mega Man's anniversary, so hopefully Capcom reveals Mega Man next month.



You mean, Capcom reveals the rest of the roster is Megaman characters. And the Marvel side? Megaman cosplay!

Bullseye as Metal Man!
Galactus as Kaiser Sigma!
Psylocke as Shadow (wo)Man!
Silver Samurai as Blade Man!
Squirrel Girl as her OC....Squirrel Woman! Or the Maverick variant....Break Squirrel!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2010)

Noah said:


> The X2 Zero theme always felt like one of the more epic songs in the X series to me, second only to Hunter vs Hunter from X5. So I'm perfectly fine with this new version
> 
> Although I do kinda miss the old 90's SNES era Capcom music that the X games and the pre-MvC2 games had,
> 
> ...



Works for me, nothing better than Mega Man characters.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 19, 2010)

For the She-Hulk fans, even though I cant find a better res pic


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2010)

I thought they said they weren't going to have mega man, but something that everyone would like? Or some shit like that


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> I thought they said they weren't going to have mega man, but something that everyone would like? Or some shit like that



They said that about Mega Man X, as for something everyone would like that could be Zero or someone else.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 19, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> For the She-Hulk fans, even though I cant find a better res pic



OMG she's so hot! I had no idea about She-Hulk until I saw the short-lived Hulk cartoon when I was young. Ever since I've always found her really attractive. I'm not into muscular females, but I gained an appreciation for athletically fit women (but still feminine and attractive-looking).

Oh, and Zero's moveset is a super sick. I can't wait to my hands on this game and try him out.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

From what I've seen of She-Hulk, she'll be quite problematic to play with, especially with many of the characters having projectile attacks.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2010)

deadpool's fucking machine guns


----------



## Bill_gates (Nov 22, 2010)

Im just glad theres a better representative for the Megaman series than 
Tron Bonne. Still crossing my fingers for the blue boss though


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2010)

How dare you diss tron bonne


----------



## Starrk (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, she's hawt.


----------



## Magoichi (Nov 22, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks She-Hulk's choice of footwear is a bit...random?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 23, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> For the She-Hulk fans, even though I cant find a better res pic



I want She-Hulk to snoo-snoo me to death.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2010)

A friend of mine has been periodically keeping me up to speed on this, and I like what I see so far. Should really visit this thread more often....

Is Zero being played by Johnny Yong Bosch? God, I wish I cared more about the character.... 
Also nice to see Jill back, though I'm disappointed she's no longer a member of S.T.A.R.S  (And DLC no less...)

Are there gonna be any more characters announced this month?


----------



## Bill_gates (Nov 26, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> Am I the only one who thinks She-Hulk's choice of footwear is a bit...random?



that was my first thought when i saw her but i brushed it off


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 26, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Is Zero being played by Johnny Yong Bosch? God, I wish I cared more about the character....
> Also nice to see Jill back, though I'm disappointed she's no longer a member of S.T.A.R.S  (And DLC no less...)
> 
> Are there gonna be any more characters announced this month?


Yup, that's JYB.

At least two characters are gonna be revealed every month up until the release. Zero, She-Hulk, and Jill and Shuma-Gorath as DLC characters make up this month, which will last for another few days anyway.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 26, 2010)

List Of Deconfirmed

Dr Strange
Ghost Rider
Punisher
Cyclops
Breath of Fire characters
sengoku bassara characters
monster hunter characters
Power Stone characters
Rival Schools characters
Demitri
Gene
Emma Frost
Daredevil
Phoenix Wright 
Tyrant
Nemesis
The Fantastic Four 
Amingo
Ruby Heart
SonSon
MegaMan X
Gambit
Silver Surfer
Gill
Nero
Virgil
B.B. Hood
Cable
Hayato
Omega Red 
Scarlet Witch


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 26, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> List Of Deconfirmed
> 
> *Dr Strange*
> *Ghost Rider*
> ...



I want bolded for dlc, also demo deconfirmed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2010)

If I get Mega Man X as DLC I will forever be happy with this game, but I doubt it will happen. :33


----------



## Starrk (Nov 26, 2010)

Aw, I wanted some _Power Stone_ characters.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 26, 2010)

The lack of Dr. Strange and Ghost Rider is criminal. 

Anyway, it's sad that Capcom characters have been in crossovers for 14 years and we've still haven't seen any representatives from Breath of Fire and Power Stone. 
Newer games like Sengoku Basara and Ace Attorney are sorta understandable, but for say Breath of Fire to not feature even when it was still relatively popular and one of Capcom's better selling franchises is silly. Add Dino Crisis to that as well (sure Regina was in NxC but it was made by Namco and featured a ton of obscure characters in general). Hell, Rival Schools got one rep in CVS2 after just 4 years.



Nathan Copeland said:


> List Of Deconfirmed
> 
> Dr Strange
> Ghost Rider
> ...



Why did you make the same post here and on GameFAQs? Anyway it's slightly inaccurate, as the last five have never been deconfirmed as far as I know, and Black Panther, Kingpin, Man-Thing, Donovan and Ingrid (original character) should be on there.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 28, 2010)

Sesha said:


> The lack of Dr. Strange and Ghost Rider is criminal.
> 
> Anyway, it's sad that Capcom characters have been in crossovers for 14 years and we've still haven't seen any representatives from Breath of Fire and Power Stone.
> Newer games like Sengoku Basara and Ace Attorney are sorta understandable, but for say Breath of Fire to not feature even when it was still relatively popular and one of Capcom's better selling franchises is silly. Add Dino Crisis to that as well (sure Regina was in NxC but it was made by Namco and featured a ton of obscure characters in general). Hell, Rival Schools got one rep in CVS2 after just 4 years.
> ...



thats because i made that thread which got modded for no reason  fuckin geeks


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6qzKkFOR7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 28, 2010)

X-23 and her short hop shenanigans! FEB.15TH! WHERE ART THOU?!!


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2010)

so close, yet so far


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 28, 2010)

The game will be here before we know it, so hyped right now. pek


----------



## Kain Highwind (Nov 28, 2010)

No BoF reps makes me rage.  They've abandoned the series on such a bad game and then they don't even give the few fans that are left a bone with just even one rep.  The worst part is that they actually considered having a BoF rep but decided against it for some reason.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 28, 2010)

With Dormammu included I was really hoping for Dr. Strange, but character disappointment aside, I can't wait to play this game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 29, 2010)

Top three are 

1. X (Megaman X)
2. Date Masamune (Sengoku Basara)
3. Vergil (DMC)

They even provided a MVC3 illustration for X (fuckin teases)


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2010)

Please Capcom man up and do it, bring X in it and I'll never ever say a bad thing about you guys again. :33


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2010)

Captain Commando wasn't deconfirmed


----------



## Noah (Nov 29, 2010)

^But he's all the way down at 31 

Best part about the list? Almost 20% is Megaman character. Megaman.EXE is the #4 pick and Bass.EXE is #14.

Fuck yeah, Megaman! 

Also, no Akuma in the top 55. Awesome Japan is awesome.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2010)

Noah said:


> ^But he's all the way down at 31
> 
> Best part about the list? Almost 20% is Megaman character. Megaman.EXE is the #4 pick and Bass.EXE is #14.
> 
> ...



I has faith


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 29, 2010)

We may see Date and Vergil afterall. 

That is if Capcom decides to make actual DLC, and not just pay for unlockable characters.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 29, 2010)

they should add Masamune and for his "English" voice option have his seiyuu speak entirely in Engrish


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> they should add Masamune and for his "English" voice option have his seiyuu speak entirely in Engrish


----------



## valerian (Nov 29, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Top three are
> 
> 1. X (Megaman X)
> 2. Date Masamune (Sengoku Basara)
> ...



Not even a single mention of Protoman 

Nice to see that Megaman will actually get into the game now 

I would have liked to see Gene, Leon (Seems like theres already enough RE rep in the game but I don't care ), Sigma (Capcom really needs more villains) in the game though. That Ryu guy from Breath of Fire and Captain Commando look pretty cool as well. 

And how the hell would they implement Phoenix Wright into a fighting game 

Would be cool to see one of the monsters from Monster Hunter in the game too.


----------



## Animeace (Nov 29, 2010)

Where is my gambit I want my royal flush special. Always pulled off mad combos with him. He needs to be in the game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 29, 2010)

Surprised no one voted for Rei from BoF3. I'd vote for him and X like a million times.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 29, 2010)

I wan't Falcon from _Power Stone_.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it's safe to say we'll be seeing X in this game as DLC...and probably Date as well (PUT YA GUNS ON!).


----------



## nick65 (Dec 1, 2010)

still 10 more characters to go!


----------



## Noah (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not heartbroken over it, but I am a little sad. This makes that crappy allegedly-valid-no-Megaman list one step closer to being true.


----------



## Eki (Dec 1, 2010)

Ken Masters? Cammy?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2010)

While I would of liked to see Strider in it for the sake of history, I'm not losing sleep over the fact he's not in MVC3. That list better be wrong because then it means there's no classic Mega Man and then I'll have to say "WTF Capcom!?". The only way they could fix that fuck up for me is if they at least listen to the fans and put X as DLC.


----------



## Noah (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm still holding out on that list being true due to Seth(I think) saying there'd be no more shotos, and Akuma is on the list.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 1, 2010)

I doubt Capcom would drop the ball by not adding X or Megaman. They know the fanbase in Japan and North American want X or Megaman in this game.

Personally, I would take Protoman as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2010)

Akuma and Protoman would be all I really need at this point.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm....


----------



## Daedus (Dec 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmmm....



Keep in mind that it could just be for the sake of cutscenes...


What the fuck am I talking about?  Why the hell would Zero be talking to classic MegaMan?  Classic MegaMan confirmed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2010)

Could be for .EXE still.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2010)

One thing I hate is when DLCs are planned before the game is released. It's intentionally witholding characters that they could package with the game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah I agree it's annoying, I wish they wouldn't do that but from a business standpoint I understand to a degree why they would do it.


----------



## Eki (Dec 1, 2010)

You always have nice fan art in your sig Nin :3


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Eki, I only wish I could draw that well myself. :33

I like to think of the image as "Chun-Li in Canada coming to visit me".


----------



## Dead Precedence (Dec 1, 2010)

I miss the days of ps2 when we didn't have this DLC bullshit, I don't mind DLC like (Shivering Isles, to even menial shit like Horse Armor) but when characters are planned to be put in a dlc before the game is released, that just annoys me.


----------



## Noah (Dec 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Could be for .EXE still.



Could be any of them. Didn't he have a high voice in all the PS1 and later X games?

Actually...wasn't .EXE the only version of MM who sounded like a man? Discounting the 80-year-old-emphysema-lady Captain N version, of course.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Dec 2, 2010)

I really want X as DLC.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 2, 2010)

new license card info


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 2, 2010)

Jubei Yagyu's been in one game. One game! And he got mention before even Sam.

Guess I can kiss him goodbye. Suppose I have to deal with Soki


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 2, 2010)

so can someone just clarify, is X going to be in this or not... :33??!?!


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think that's been confirmed yet.


----------



## Magoichi (Dec 2, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Jubei Yagyu's been in one game. One game!



Technically not true if you count Onimusha Warriors.

But yes, I would prefer Jubei of Sam.

<------- But most of all, this man right here.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 2, 2010)

Magoichi over Sam? Cool as he is, that shouldn't even be a thought.

But we all know if anyone is represented from Onimusha it is Soki, so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2010)

Noah said:


> Could be any of them. Didn't he have a high voice in all the PS1 and later X games?
> 
> Actually...wasn't .EXE the only version of MM who sounded like a man? Discounting the 80-year-old-emphysema-lady Captain N version, of course.



X kinda sound like a man, but  the other ones gave me the feeling that there where like 12-16


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2010)

X kind of has a official voice, so that kid is most likely classic or .EXE.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 2, 2010)

X in the earlier X SERIES sounded like dis 

[YOUTUBE]XOvk2pp8JwM[/YOUTUBE]


He sounds kind of kiddish and teenager like... yars...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]UU7wGthf1yk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_E-86l6vdNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZVEIgPeDCE[/YOUTUBE]

The kid in the beginning is voicing him it's guarrented it's classic megaman.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]4uwduLIvFXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2010)

Though on the other hand, JYB is Zero, so. :S


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Though on the other hand, JYB is Zero, so. :S



i like JYB as zero


----------



## Wicked (Dec 4, 2010)

DLC is going to ruin the game


----------



## Talon. (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you kidding? 


DLC for MvC3 planned before it even comes out? 


WTF?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 4, 2010)

Why  are you guys complaing? It's not like you have to buy DLC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 4, 2010)

Proxy said:


> It's intentionally witholding characters that they could package with the game.



I don't like having to pay $60 for a incomplete game, then having to pay extra to play the full version.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2010)

Huh...Y'know, I never really thought about it 'til now. Oddly enough it doesn't really bother me, though that's partially because I don't really care enough for the DLC characters announced to bother purchasing them.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why  are you guys complaing? It's not like you have to buy DLC.



To answer this question, see the post below 



Sephiroth said:


> I don't like having to pay $60 for a incomplete game, then having to pay extra to play the full version.


----------



## SYSC (Dec 5, 2010)

Who are the DLC characters? Im already getting this game for Dante and Deadpool but still


----------



## Daedus (Dec 5, 2010)

Shuma Gorath and Jill Valentine.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 5, 2010)

Marvel is such an amazing game. 

Game didn't even come out yet, and tears are already flowing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Shuma-Gorath is back.

Ha.

But I can't wait to play as Jill.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 6, 2010)

Get away from my Jill. 

---

Damn you Capcom, just announce the two/four new characters for this month. :33


----------



## Anki Rendan (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Hsien-Ko so my asian girl team can be complete. >(


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 6, 2010)

Anki Rendan said:


> I'm still waiting for Hsien-Ko so my asian girl team can be complete. >(



Hsien-Ko/Chun-Li/?and?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Dec 7, 2010)

Amaterasu, bahaha! ;p

She'll have to do. A sun goddess of Japanese mythology...counts as an asian girl to me! >_>


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 7, 2010)

I think Jump Festa may be the net best chance for more reveals, Dec 18 :33



Anki Rendan said:


> Amaterasu, bahaha! ;p
> 
> She'll have to do. A sun goddess of Japanese mythology...counts as an asian girl to me! >_>



Furry


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 7, 2010)

Even if you get your team Anki you're still going to get bodied.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 7, 2010)

I dreamt Soki was in this game. As you can imagine, I raged in my sleep.

Yes, it's that serious


----------



## Eki (Dec 7, 2010)

They should keep Jills slide kick thing


----------



## Anki Rendan (Dec 7, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> I think Jump Festa may be the net best chance for more reveals, Dec 18 :33
> 
> 
> 
> Furry





Don't hate on the furriness!

But in all seriousness, Amaterasu's just cool. XD Chun-Li and Hsien-Ko are the only asian girls I'd really care about anyway, unless Ibuki's in (Fat chance...)



Violent-nin said:


> Even if you get your team Anki you're still going to get bodied.



That's what you think! I will destroy your bitches! Er....whatever your team will be!


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 7, 2010)

Anki Rendan said:


> That's what you think! I will destroy your bitches! Er....whatever your team will be!



Them is fighting words. You plan to get back into the competitive scene or are you still in it with Brawl, SSFIV or something?

I'm not sure what my team will be yet. Right now there's no Mega Man or Mega Man X so yeah. Jill will be a part of my team but she's the only one I know of thus far.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2010)

mines will most likely include wolverine, spiderman and iron man


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh not a team talk again.

I think the world of MvC3 spites me.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Dec 7, 2010)

Haven't attended a Brawl tournament since the Brampton one a year back. I've fallen out of Brawl, unfortunately. SSFIV wasn't very kind to me either. The only games I actually enjoy playing (but I suck horribly) are Blazblue and Tatsunoko. I've been practicing Tatsunoko again to get better at the VS series in general and using Chun-Li as well. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 7, 2010)

Anki Rendan said:


> Haven't attended a Brawl tournament since the Brampton one a year back. I've fallen out of Brawl, unfortunately. SSFIV wasn't very kind to me either. The only games I actually enjoy playing (but I suck horribly) are Blazblue and Tatsunoko. I've been practicing Tatsunoko again to get better at the VS series in general and using Chun-Li as well. XD



Yeah that was the last Brawl tournament I attended as well, the scene is pretty much dead anyways all over. Ah I see, so I guess no plans for MVC3 at the moment, personally I'm using MVC3 as my entrance back into the competitive community. I love SSFIV and all but I could never convince myself before to travel to tournaments, but now that I have more reliable transportation that will change.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 7, 2010)

All of you are gettin bodied by MODOK/Chris/Dorm...and I've already played 2 outta the 3 characters, so ya'll fates are sealed


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 7, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> All of you are gettin bodied by MODOK/Chris/Dorm...and I've already played 2 outta the 3 characters, so ya'll fates are sealed



Shit ain't fair, you got a head start on practicing. :33

Reading the latest news on characters MODOK definitely sounds interesting and can be a force to reckon with, but then again we won't know for sure until the game is out. 

You people better pray X doesn't make it into MVC3, because then no one will stand a chance. pek


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 8, 2010)

If you think I won't destroy every one in this thread you'd be wrong. In fact my gamer tag is Vg Fresh lets play some MVC2


----------



## Eki (Dec 9, 2010)

lol broken game is broken^^


----------



## Rama (Dec 9, 2010)

hmm my 3 characters would be: of course Spiderman, Viewtiful Joe, and Wolverine or Ryu


----------



## valerian (Dec 9, 2010)

Dante, Amaterasu and X. (If X ain't in then Zero instead)


----------



## Jing (Dec 9, 2010)

Storm and C.Viper are in.


----------



## Shay (Dec 9, 2010)

YES! 

I can't wait to pick CAPTAIN COMMANDO C.Viper and spam CAPTAIN CORRIDOR THUNDER KNUCKLE ANTI-AIR ASSIST! 

But seriously I freakin' love C.Viper and always thought that if she was in MVC she'd be the best "CapCom" replacement. Today is a good day.

Also I think I'm quite possibly the only person who likes or is happy about C.Viper. 

._.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 9, 2010)

The inclusion of C. Viper is actually sort of a weak move on Capcom's part.  You can plainly see that all 3 of her hypers are her Super and 2 Ultras from SSF4.  No imagination and a tiny bit of  deviance.

Lol at Iron Man hitting on C. Viper at the beginning of the match.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 9, 2010)

I Got My God Squad

Thor, Amaterasu, Storm


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm definitely fine with C.Viper being in the game her model looks great (look at those tits). 

On a more serious not C.Viper and Storm are looking to be pretty legit in this game. Damnit Capcom stop trolling me and announce Mega Man. :33


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 9, 2010)

Capcom--make it happen


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm definitely rolling with Dante, Amaterasu and Jill. 

Dante's style suits me perfectly, so I really can't wait to push him to his limits.


----------



## Noah (Dec 9, 2010)

Ugh.

That is all.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 9, 2010)

Viper is so much fun to play with in IV and now she has an 8-way dash! I saw that she still has her seismo chain and gimmicks. Her moves have always been over the top, this is the perfect game for her. 

The best thing about her addition to this game is that she's NOT orange anymore! pek


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 9, 2010)

Jing said:


> Storm and C.Viper are in.



Blegh. I hope this doesn't keep M. Bison from getting in.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 9, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Blegh. I hope this doesn't keep M. Bison from getting in.



Since Haggar is getting in, they can bring some of the villians from Final Fight like Rolento.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 9, 2010)

Storm, delicious. 

Now all we need is Sentinal.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 9, 2010)

*@ LayZ:* Are you sure C.Viper has an 8-way dash? I only noticed her going diagonally downwards and forward. I could be missing something.

Also did anyone notice if Storm had an 8-way dash? I didn't think she did it. But LOLROFLMAO OTG Hailstorm for everybody!!!


----------



## Bill_gates (Dec 9, 2010)

this game just keeps getting better and better


----------



## LayZ (Dec 9, 2010)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ LayZ:* Are you sure C.Viper has an 8-way dash? I only noticed her going diagonally downwards and forward. I could be missing something.


I don't know for sure but the  said _"She has an 8-way air dash, courtesy of her crazy boots"_. Fashionable Technology FTW.


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 9, 2010)

Storm is the one I have been waiting for! My life is complete!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya'll notice how "quiet" Storm got?


----------



## Eki (Dec 9, 2010)

Who knew using C. Viper so many times in SS4 would pay off? She is my main pek


----------



## OmniSScythe (Dec 9, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I don't know for sure but the  said _"*She has an 8-way air dash*, courtesy of her crazy boots"_. Fashionable Technology FTW.



Oh hell yes, just hope she not DLC.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 9, 2010)

Great for Storm being in. I'm rather meh towards Viper,i'd rather it have been Bison to be honest.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 9, 2010)

Capcom always shits on Bison

they love Akuma


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2010)

8 way air dash?

Holy heck.


----------



## Eki (Dec 10, 2010)

shits about to get real


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 10, 2010)

Shay said:


> YES!
> 
> I can't wait to pick CAPTAIN COMMANDO C.Viper and spam CAPTAIN CORRIDOR THUNDER KNUCKLE ANTI-AIR ASSIST!
> 
> ...



While I would rather have CapCom, Viper is good replacement. And if they wanna connect the timeline closer, they can say Viper's tech is the prototype for CapCom's battle suit.

Also Stark's pick up line is great.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 10, 2010)

Shay said:


> Also I think I'm quite possibly the only person who likes or is happy about C.Viper.
> 
> ._.



You think incorrectly. This game is shaping up well for the Dial-a-Combo game....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2010)

Captain Commando, or this whole shit will be boycotted.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 11, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Captain Commando, or this whole shit will be boycotted.



I've been saying this for ages. Don't let me down, Capcom.


----------



## Roy (Dec 11, 2010)

My friend and I are going to this MvC 3 event tomorrow. Shit should be cash, if we get in we'll be able to play the game for  a little while. :33


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Capcom always shits on Bison
> 
> they love Akuma


Fuckin shoto ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Fuck Viper, R. Mika would have been better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2010)

datSTORM


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

..........     .


----------



## nick65 (Dec 11, 2010)

only 2 more characters?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 11, 2010)

nick65 said:


> only 2 more characters?



No...Storm and C.Viper were just announced, but you don't see them in the site yet. There will be more than 2 left, I assure you.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 11, 2010)

Unknown characters right here: 



Uploaded with 

Left up in red in thor i think, but in the low left.. i dont think thats hulk.. and the right below id say ryu, but ryu is up on the rigt side. so 2 people i really dont know


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 11, 2010)

Hulk & Chris Redfield.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> ..........     .



Why so .........?


----------



## nick65 (Dec 11, 2010)

not hulk he has a belt around his chest


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2010)

It's Thor, The Hulk and Chris.


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2010)

Saw that about a week or two ago.

The artist who made that has some other nice fanart


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2010)

^mind posting his deviantart account


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 11, 2010)

He does the pencils and inks while someone else usually handles the color


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I've been saying this for ages. Don't let me down, Capcom.



Word, brother.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2010)

Man i hate the cover. I wish they would have stuck with the comic book cartoon style. Superheroes and fighting game cartoon characters with realistic art always looks like its trying too hard to look "cool" for me to take seriously. And all the characters are off-model and fucked up.


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2010)

I think its done quite well. It must of took ages to do it.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 12, 2010)

japanese site


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2010)

lulz. beggin for a neggin are we?


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

I've still have yet to get this.


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2010)

its not even out yet.....


----------



## nick65 (Dec 13, 2010)

Frank West confirmed: 


Uploaded with


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2010)

it's not 

then what did i just buy on ebay?


----------



## nick65 (Dec 14, 2010)

yes it is, its not chris or wesker. so it must be frank


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> it's not
> 
> then what did i just buy on ebay?



probably MVC2 again, or a copy of Bubsy 3D packaged up in a MVC3 cover.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 14, 2010)

Twitter Account allegedly reveals MvC3


----------



## Gino (Dec 14, 2010)

Give me phoenix wright and I'm good....


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2010)

Definitely taking that with a grain of salt, but like I said on SRK, I hate the fact there may be no classic Mega Man......praying for X as DLC.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 14, 2010)

I thought that there were suppose to be no more Darkstalkers/Shoto characters.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 14, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I thought that there were suppose to be no more Darkstalkers/Shoto characters.


----------



## Noah (Dec 14, 2010)

Guess we'll find out this weekend if that poop list full of poop was realpoop.

Here's hoping for fake poop.


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2010)

C. Viper, DR. Doom, X-23/ or zero.


It is destiny


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope this is fake.

No Spider-man villain in this game is unconstitutional.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2010)

My ass is about to erupt...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 15, 2010)

no megaman come on now didnt we get a confermation that the wimpy kid was voicing him.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2010)

KizaruTachio said:


> no megaman come on now didnt we get a confermation that the wimpy kid was voicing him.



They put in zero. 

Ain't that enough?


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 16, 2010)

Taskmaster huh, I approve.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2010)

If it's real, Akuma. 

but but where is Rockman?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Only possible way Capcom could make up for not including classic Mega Man would be making X as DLC. :33


----------



## Noah (Dec 16, 2010)

Someone remind me, what fancy things do where get for pre-ordering?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 16, 2010)

No megaman or X then?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 16, 2010)

If this is real: No Squirrel Girl?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I hope this is fake.
> 
> No Spider-man villain in this game is unconstitutional.


----------



## Jing (Dec 16, 2010)

Episode 3 trailer is out.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 16, 2010)

X-23 looked so uncomfortable being held by the Hulk. 

I love how Viper obliterates her "anytime minutes".


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 16, 2010)

Jing said:


> Episode 3 trailer is out.


why did Wesker stand there he could have attacked Magneto as he doesn't have any metal on him ,unless Magneto was his team mate if that case it doesn't make sense he turned off the case up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Interesting video, I expected something more but oh well.


----------



## Eki (Dec 16, 2010)

Seems as though the leaked tweeter  INFO is for real.


----------



## quantum711 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just played marvel vs capcom 2 on psn and I'm a bit slow cause its too fast paced for me than regular fighters LOL? Are there any tips on getting the hang of the system, I dont wanna get destroyed by the time this one comes out.


----------



## Eki (Dec 16, 2010)

Gotta know each characters moves and such. Gotta balance shit out. But mostly just play....a lot.


----------



## Peter Griffin (Dec 17, 2010)

It is insane just how well some people can play mvc2. Looking at the combo vids on youtube I know I am well outclassed.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

not everybody was in the trailer


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 17, 2010)

quantum711 said:


> I just played marvel vs capcom 2 on psn and I'm a bit slow cause its too fast paced for me than regular fighters LOL? Are there any tips on getting the hang of the system, I dont wanna get destroyed by the time this one comes out.



Learn to block. No kidding.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2010)

It's a lot of practice. A LOT of practice that people put in since. . . the original VS. game with Street Fighter vs. X-Men. And the precursor to that was Marvel Super-Heroes.


----------



## Eki (Dec 17, 2010)

I loose like, 40% of the times lulz


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 17, 2010)

and 

Best part; Tony totally hits on C. Viper in their intros.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2010)

Rumor has it there will be new information coming out tomorrow, maybe more character reveals or something else.

On a side note Daigo and Tokido plan to get into MVC3 when it releases, get hype!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 17, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> and
> 
> Best part; Tony totally hits on C. Viper in their intros.



And here is the .


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 17, 2010)

Bolt Crank said:


> And here is the .



Magneto + Zombie virus= nothing good.

Also, beat Shattered Dimensions tonight. Very fun game. Between this and Ultimate Alliance 2 Marvel is really on the ball when it comes to video games.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

Wish they would have it released on Feb. 14th (or earlier) instead..it would have made a great Valentine's day gift! Anyway, I'm happy my team is finally complete (Dante, Jill, and Trish <3 ). By the way, does this mean the DLC characters like Jill for instance might not have their own cutscene in the game?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2010)

Why are they even charging people for Jill? What the fuck, Capcom?


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 18, 2010)

Still don't have a complete team. It's okay, I might not be able to play this game anyway.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Why are they even charging people for Jill? What the fuck, Capcom?



To make extra money? Who knows? I sure don't like paying for characters to add onto a videogame either.  What happens if I want more peoples?!!! Now, It would have been different if they added a new level or something. 


Argh I just hope Jill is not expensive.  That's all I want.....for now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2010)

Wonder how many DLC characters will there be. . .


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2010)

Yun Fang said:


> To make extra money? Who knows? I sure don't like paying for characters to add onto a videogame either.  What happens if I want more peoples?!!! Now, It would have been different if they added a new level or something.
> 
> 
> Argh I just hope Jill is not expensive.  That's all I want.....for now.



Is she even going to be any good? is her spot on the roster a necessary one for competitive play or for having the complete experience of the game? I see no reason to charge people for an old character that they've been able to play millions of times before now for free. 

Charge for a new level or a new character. 

Don't fucking charge people for the same character you've given them default play to for 10+ years. That's a retarded business practice and i hope none of you buy her just to prove to Capcom they can't pull such bullshit on us.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Is she even going to be any good? is her spot on the roster a necessary one for competitive play or for having the complete experience of the game? I see no reason to charge people for an old character that they've been able to play millions of times before now for free.
> 
> Charge for a new level or a new character.
> 
> Don't fucking charge people for the same character you've given them default play to for 10+ years. That's a retarded business practice and i hope none of you buy her just to prove to Capcom they can't pull such bullshit on us.



From what I heard she could be given a new battle move set that's completely different from Mvc2. I just want to play her solely because she was my favorite from RE5. But, your right on one hand...even though I haven't played Marvel vs. Capcom 2 yet I'm sure they didn't charge people for her, so why change it for MvC3? 

I don't think they should charge gamers for characters. The only thing Capcom should be charging people are for extra levels/episodes/etc. like they did for RE5 and all the other past video games. Just my opinion.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 18, 2010)

Capcom is scum that's why.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2010)

Jill is going to be remade with a different move set, she's basically the last character to be completed. As for how many characters will become DLC, it could end up being a lot over time, the most requested character for DLC is Mega Man X, so Capcom better listen to the fans.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Megaman X for sure and Jean Grey/Phoenix according to the MvC3's facebook.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Dec 18, 2010)

New Jill should be cool I hope she has her Stars and BSAA costumes as alternates.

Megaman X needs to be added as DLC everyone wants him in the game.

Also I am keeping my fingers crossed for an Iron Patriot costume for Iron Man.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 18, 2010)

I love the Iron Patriot suit...shit was MAJESTIC! lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2010)

Yun Fang said:


> ^ Megaman X for sure and Jean Grey/Phoenix *according to the MvC3's facebook.*





Yun Fang said:


> *according to the MvC3's facebook.*






Yun Fang said:


> *MvC3's facebook.*



Lol dumbass.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

"Good night true believers. Don't believe everything you read on the interwebz."

  Looks like everyone just got trolled.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2010)

I miss the days when you had to unlock characters through a certain method instead of having to pay for them because the developers want to be cheap and greedy.

I also don't really like the concept of buying extra areas, maps or levels. Its pretty much compromising with the game developers even after spending 60 bucks for the game, 20-50 bucks for Live and then having them spit in your face and say "Hey, sorry we forgot to finish the rest of the game. Please buy it from us."


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

DLC shouldn't even be talked about at this point.  They should just delay the game a couple of weeks and have Jill/Shuma on the disk by default.  

No unlocking characters either.  Leave that kind of thing for costumes/alternate music, etc. etc.  I'd like to play with who I want from the start.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Dec 19, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I love the Iron Patriot suit...shit was MAJESTIC! lol.



It is a beautiful suit.


----------



## Eki (Dec 19, 2010)

didn't they see that they would be available for free after a certain time?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't remember reading that anywhere, but who knows it could be a possibility.


----------



## Eki (Dec 19, 2010)

I could of sworn someone here said it


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> DLC shouldn't even be talked about at this point.  They should just delay the game a couple of weeks and have Jill/Shuma on the disk by default.
> 
> No unlocking characters either.  Leave that kind of thing for costumes/alternate music, etc. etc.  I'd like to play with who I want from the start.



Well it's' a good thing that not everyone does things according to your plan then.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Well it's' a good thing that not everyone does things according to your plan then.



What do you mean?  You want to spend time unlocking characters or something?  To each their own.  It hasn't been decided whether or not they are doing that anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> What do you mean?  You want to spend time unlocking characters or something?  To each their own.  It hasn't been decided whether or not they are doing that anyway.



Whatever the developers decide will obviously be final. 

Who cares if you have to unlock characters or not? You will enjoy the game the same way regardless..


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Whatever the developers decide will obviously be final.
> 
> Who cares if you have to unlock characters or not? You will enjoy the game the same way regardless..



True enough.  

I'm hoping we get reveals on either Xmas or New Years.  Would be a nice gift.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> True enough.
> 
> I'm hoping we get reveals on either Xmas or New Years.  Would be a nice gift.



Knowing them, they will probably pull a dick and not show us anything until AFTER the holidays. 

Fuckin Capcom assholes.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Dec 19, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Knowing them, they will probably pull a dick and not show us anything until AFTER the holidays.
> 
> Fuckin Capcom assholes.



On the stream the other day S-Kill said they would be able to show some new stuff around the new year.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2010)

Of course. They'll only have 2 months before the game comes out at that point.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 21, 2010)

I can't wait to wear the classic brown Wolverine suit. I remember having that action figure growing up.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 21, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I can't wait to wear the classic brown Wolverine suit. I remember having that action figure growing up.



There's no point of buying this game. Going to end up MVC2 syndrome and wait until next year to buy this game. They didn't even get the character roster right and nobody is going to be happy.


----------



## Sesha (Dec 21, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I can't wait to wear the classic brown Wolverine suit. I remember having that action figure growing up.



They look okay, for the most part. Of all the characters' alts I wondered about Iron Man the most. The lack of an Iron Patriot skin is disappointing, though I'm good with what he got.

I'm already dreading the inevitable Red Hulk skin.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2010)

Iron Man's costumes are ass.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2010)

Kain Highwind said:


> DLC shouldn't even be talked about at this point.  They should just delay the game a couple of weeks and have Jill/Shuma on the disk by default.



It's not a issue of delaying, they are already on the disk by default, you just have to pay extra to unlock them.


----------



## Noah (Dec 21, 2010)

Not a huge fan of Iron Man's alts, but I'll probably be sporting the MarkI suit. I suppose I was foolish to hope for a Hulkbuster Iron Man alt costume. 

And I may hate Wolverine with every fiber of my being, but I do love how that classic outfit looks. Assuming I ever use him, I'll also be going with Evangelical Magneto, me thinks. Also, I'm not a fan of any of She-Hulk's outfits. For some reason, to me, she just looks...wrong. 

Now someone remind me where the last two Spidey alts are from. I was hoping for a Scarlet Spider alt, but I really like both of those. The red/gold looks familiar, but I can't remember ever seeing the green logo one.


----------



## Eki (Dec 21, 2010)

have to admit, wolverines black costume is sick.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

Iron Man's suits look horrid, especially the blue one. 

Spider-man's are good, as always. The Black Costume is always the best.

And Wolverine's brown suit takes me back.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 21, 2010)

Not a fan of the Iron Man costumes, Wolverine and Spidey's look great though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2010)

Spiderman's costumes are amazing.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2010)

I wish they'd put Carnage in the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2010)

If Venom gets in, I'm sure he will be a alternate costume.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 22, 2010)

She-Hulk's model just looks weird with legs that go on forever and her face which just seems off. Adding those alt colours to a model that already seems wonky makes it look even worse. Still going to play her


----------



## Shay (Dec 22, 2010)

Marvel vs. Capcom 3 Achievement List :: Source ()

Bolded achievements appear to confirm the Twitter spoilers.

There are 47 achievements with a total of 1000 points.

Passed the Field Test 20  
Clear 160 missions in Mission mode.   

A New Avenger 40  
Clear 320 missions in Mission mode.   

Welcome to Avengers Academy! 10  
Clear 80 missions in Mission mode.   

Leading the Charge 30  
Surpass the rank of Fighter.   

Combat Specialist 30  
In Ranked Match, surpass the "1st" class rank, or fight someone who has.   

Comic Collector 50  
Unlock all items in the Gallery. 

Back at 'Cha! 10  
Perform 10 successful Crossover Counters. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Excelsior! 10  
Perform 10 Team Aerial Combos. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Be Gone! 10  
Perform 10 Snap Backs. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Mega Buster 20  
Use 1,000 Hyper Combo Gauge bars. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Ultimate Nullifier 10  
Perform 30 successful Advancing Guards. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Playtime Is Over 10  
Surpass the rank of Amateur.   

Herculean Task 30  
Beat Arcade mode on the hardest difficulty.   

Saving My Quarters 20  
Beat Arcade mode without using any continues.   

Waiting for the Trade 50  
View all endings in Arcade mode.   

Master of Fate 50  
Unlock all achievements. 

 I Buy the Issues 10  
View one ending in Arcade mode.   

World Warrior 10  
Earn 5,000 Player Points (PP).   

Brusin' Bruce 20  
Land an Incredible Combo. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Charles in Charge 30  
Land an Uncanny Combo. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Average Joe 10  
Land a Viewtiful Combo. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Champion Edition Hero 30  
Earn 30,000 Player Points (PP).   

Super Turbo Brawler 50  
Earn 100,000 Player Points (PP).   

Big Bang Theory 30  
Perform 30 Hyper Combo Finishes. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Brave New World 10  
Participate in any mode on Xbox LIVE.   

Steel Battalion 20  
Block 100 times. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

*Fate of the Satsui no Hadou 20         
Decide who is the true master of the fist in a Xbox LIVE match.   

-------Shay Note: (Ryu vs. Akuma?)
* 

*Copy This! 20
Put an end to this game of spider and fly in a Xbox LIVE match.   

-------Shay Note: (Spiderman vs. Taskmaster?)
* 

Raccoon City Incident 20  
Settle things between former S.T.A.R.S. members in a Xbox LIVE match.   

-------Shay Note: (Obviously Chris v. Wesker, but Jill v. Wesker too maybe)

Passport to Beatdown Country 10  
Fight in all of the stages.   

Need a Healing Factor 10  
Win a match without blocking. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

School for the Gifted 15  
Get a 5 game win streak in Ranked Match.   

A Hero Stands Alone 10  
Win a match without calling your partners or switching out. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Full Roster 40  
Battle against all characters in a Xbox LIVE match.   

Who Will Answer the Call? 10  
Participate in an 8 player Lobby on Xbox LIVE.   

Duty and Deus Ex Machina 20  
Make a match on Xbox LIVE between a national hero and a killing machine a reality.   

---------Shay Note : (Captain America v. Modok?)

One Step Ahead 30  
Land 50 First Attacks in a match. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Avengers Assemble! 15  
Make a team composed of the Big 3 and win a match. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

--------Shay Note : (Cap, Thor, Iron Man)

Turn the Tables 10  
Land a Team Aerial Counter in a match. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Galactic Smasher 40  
Perform 30 Crossover Combination Finishes. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Wreak "Havok" 10  
Use X-Factor in a match. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

Badds to the Bone 15  
Make a team of three who have altered their bodies, and win a match. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)   

-----------Shay Note :: (Dr. Doom, Super Skrull, Wesker?)

Whose Side Are You On? 20  
Bring about an end to the Civil War in a Xbox LIVE match.   

----------Shay Note :: (Iron Man v. Cap)

Fate of Two Worlds 20  
Make a match on Xbox LIVE between the marquee characters for this game a reality.   

----------Shay Note :: (Iron Man v. Ryu, if they mean the box)

*Female Flyers 15             
Make a team composed of women who can fly, and win a match. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)

---------Shay Note :: (Storm, Phoenix, and Morrigan?)
* 

*Darkstalkers 15   
Make a team composed of those who dwell in the darkness, and win a match. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only) 
----------Shay Note :: (Morrigan, Felicia, Hsien-Ko?)
*

Weapon X 15   
Make a team composed of Weapon-X test subjects, and win a match. (Arcade/Xbox LIVE only)

------------Shay Note :: (This is Deadpool, Wolvie, X-23)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2010)

If that achievement/trophy list is true, Capcom is going to pay.


----------



## Shay (Dec 22, 2010)

For what it's worth, x360a has never failed me for accuracy. They generally get the leaked list approximately two months prior to release, and this fits the usual timeline. I don't know how or where they get the lists from (most likely from XBL code/submissions), but when they leak a list, it's always been correct when the game actually comes out. The site itself also has all the achievement pics.


----------



## Noah (Dec 22, 2010)

Boo. I don't like seeing things that could lead to Akuma.

Booooooo.

Megaman doesn't bring anything new to the table(nevermind the literal hundreds of attacks he could have), but Akuma is allowed in?

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Gene (Dec 22, 2010)

Noah said:


> Now someone remind me where the last two Spidey alts are from. I was hoping for a Scarlet Spider alt, but I really like both of those. The red/gold looks familiar, but I can't remember ever seeing the green logo one.


The red/gold costume is from Civil War. Iron Man designed it for him.

No idea on the last one.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Dec 22, 2010)

Why the hate for Akuma? Two shotos better than the million in SS4.


----------



## Noah (Dec 22, 2010)

Two shotos is two too many for MvC style play. Of the hundreds of other characters in the Capcom library, Akuma is completely unnecessary when we have Ryu.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2010)

Akuma


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Dec 23, 2010)

Noah said:


> Now someone remind me where the last two Spidey alts are from. I was hoping for a Scarlet Spider alt, but I really like both of those. The red/gold looks familiar, but I can't remember ever seeing the green logo one.



The black and green is from the new Amazing Spider-Man storyline "Big Time". Not sure what the plot behind it is though


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 23, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I can't wait to wear the classic brown Wolverine suit. I remember having that action figure growing up.


lol they just recolors based on some alternate costume from the comics


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2010)

So Akuma being in could be true, I am pleased.


----------



## Eki (Dec 23, 2010)

I think i would of rather of had a different male SS4 fighter :/


But i like Akuma so what evs


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> I think i would of rather of had a different male SS4 fighter :/
> 
> 
> But i like Akuma so what evs


Agreed with *this* man. 



Noah said:


> Two shotos is two too many for MvC style play. Of the hundreds of other characters in the Capcom library, Akuma is *completely unnecessary* when we have Ryu.



So is your bitching!

....and your momma.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2010)

Capcom fears putting X in a VS game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 23, 2010)

Shay said:


> *Copy This! 20
> Put an end to this game of spider and fly in a Xbox LIVE match.
> 
> -------Shay Note: (Spiderman vs. Taskmaster?)
> *



Copy This! could be a reference to the Battle Royal were Taskmaster was beaten by Deadpool who TM couldn't copy a damn move from.


----------



## Shay (Dec 23, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Copy This! could be a reference to the Battle Royal were Taskmaster was beaten by Deadpool who TM couldn't copy a damn move from.



Thanks, friend. I hadn't been aware of that connection.


----------



## Eki (Dec 23, 2010)

<pays no attention to comics or any other sort, but thinks they are cool.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Dec 23, 2010)

Red She Hulk means a Red Hulk alt costume I am sure of it.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 23, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Red She Hulk means a Red Hulk alt costume I am sure of it.



Not an actual part of Marvel Comic's but it would be cool if Marvel allowed  as an alt as a shout out


----------



## lo0p (Dec 23, 2010)

Shay said:


> Marvel vs. Capcom 3 Achievement List :: Source ()
> 
> 
> *Female Flyers 15
> ...



Trish can fly.  I hope Phoenix is in, too.  I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Shay (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, I don't know DMC lore so I didn't know she could fly. :3


----------



## Ultimate Victory (Dec 23, 2010)

I know this is fanservice game, but shouldn't Captain America fight Ryu and Spiderman fight Dante. I mean Deadpool and Wolverine are not heroes, their anti heroes. Plus the former are the faces of marvel.

Something bugs me about that.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 23, 2010)

Ultimate Victory said:


> I know this is fanservice game, but shouldn't Captain America fight Ryu and Spiderman fight Dante. I mean Deadpool and Wolverine are not heroes, their anti heroes. Plus the former are the faces of marvel.
> 
> Something bugs me about that.



Dante and Deadpool suit each other, basically.


----------



## Eki (Dec 23, 2010)

does seem to make some sense though.


----------



## Ultimate Victory (Dec 23, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Dante and Deadpool suit each other, basically.


I don't see how. Aside from using guns and swords. Plus Deadpool is not a cool and stylish guy, he's a wackjob.

Plus Spiderman is also more in Dante's personality than Deadpool is.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 24, 2010)

Ultimate Victory said:


> I don't see how. Aside from using guns and swords. Plus Deadpool is not a cool and stylish guy, he's a wackjob.
> 
> Plus Spiderman is also more in Dante's personality than Deadpool is.



LOL No. If you have read the comics recently Deadpool is a lot like Dante seeing as there both crazy awesome, have there own Merc group (DMC for Dante seeing as he works with Trish and Lady and the Deadpool Corps for Dp), and DP is a lot cooler and more stylish then you give him credit for.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2010)

Dante is a anti-hero as well, so ya.

Both are gunslinging, sword wielding, joke making, mercenaries for hire.

I could never see their similarities.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 24, 2010)

Ultimate Victory said:


> I don't see how. Aside from using guns and swords.* Plus Deadpool is not a cool and stylish guy*, he's a wackjob.
> 
> Plus Spiderman is also more in Dante's personality than Deadpool is.



.....


*Spoiler*: __ 








You were saying?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 24, 2010)

New trailer has bits of episode 4 in it

[YOUTUBE]G48UCnYTaAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimate Victory (Dec 24, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> LOL No. If you have read the comics recently Deadpool is a lot like Dante seeing as there both crazy awesome, have there own Merc group (DMC for Dante seeing as he works with Trish and Lady and the Deadpool Corps for Dp), and DP is a lot cooler and more stylish then you give him credit for.


Marvel has always had there heroes team up with other characters with similar mythos compared to their own, especially Spiderman and his Spider family. Thats nothing new. Also, Deadpool and Dante are riding around on a mentally retarded robot dinosaur, who is only gonna do about 40% more of Spiderman already done(Spidey compared to them is the straight man but doesn't need to stoop to their level to be halarious), the're also also doing it in a cheap imitation Spidey suit, and with gags and jokes that Spidey was doing 10 years ago.





Sephiroth said:


> Dante is a anti-hero as well, so ya.
> 
> Both are gunslinging, sword wielding, joke making, mercenaries for hire.
> 
> I could never see their similarities.


Dante is not a mercenary, he's a devil hunter and somewhat of a hero. He doesn't kill people for money or for the right price murder children.



Zen-aku said:


> .....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Spiderman was doing that sorta stuff in the 80's.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 24, 2010)

Ultimate Victory said:


> Marvel has always had there heroes team up with other characters with similar mythos compared to their own, especially Spiderman and his Spider family. Thats nothing new.


No no no no I dont think you understand Deadpool Corps. is made up of Deadpool, 5 of them to be exact; Deadpool, Lady Deadpool, Kidpool, Dogpool, and Headpool(his zombie version) so its not just a mear team up DpC are the ultimate team up. 



> Also, Deadpool and Dante are riding around on a mentally retarded robot dinosaur, who is only gonna do about 40% more of Spiderman already done(Spidey compared to them is the straight man but doesn't need to stoop to their level to be halarious), the're also also doing it in a cheap imitation Spidey suit, and with gags and jokes that Spidey was doing 10 years ago.


Exactly why DP and Dante work as a vs mach and Spidy and Dante doesn't I'm glad you get it now!




> Dante is not a mercenary, he's a devil hunter and somewhat of a hero. He doesn't kill people for money or for the right price murder children.


You've never Read the comics or the Books or watched the Anime have you? Definition: 





			
				dictionary.com said:
			
		

> mer·ce·nar·y
> [mur-suh-ner-ee]
> adjective, noun, plural -nar·ies.
> –adjective
> ...


Most of Dante's work falls in the first category. sure sometimes he gets emotionally invested in his clients, but for the most part he's just in it for the money.



> Spiderman was doing that sorta stuff in the 80's.



and It doesn't stop people from mistaken Deadpool for a Ninja Spiderman.


----------



## Omniversal scalping (Dec 24, 2010)

Im just happy Thors in it


----------



## Ultimate Victory (Dec 24, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> No no no no I dont think you understand Deadpool Corps. is made up of Deadpool, 5 of them to be exact; Deadpool, Lady Deadpool, Kidpool, Dogpool, and Headpool(his zombie version) so its not just a mear team up DpC are the ultimate team up.


All of them are from Alternate universes, they aren't a cannon team up. Also Deadpool hangs with Cable most of the time.




> Exactly why DP and Dante work as a vs mach and Spidy and Dante doesn't I'm glad you get it now!


Maybe, but isn't Dante, capcoms most popular character. Deadpool is popular but not as popular as Spiderman. I'm just saying it makes more sense for Spidermana and Dante to fight since Deadpool only is cult popular and not wide spread. Wait, well Megaman is Capcom's mascot. Why is he not there?




> You've never Read the comics or the Books or watched the Anime have you? Definition:
> Most of Dante's work falls in the first category. sure sometimes he gets emotionally invested in his clients, but for the most part he's just in it for the money.


Wade works for anyone and has not ethical code on who he kills. Dante doesn't kill humans, only demons. Dante also is the only one who can save the world from Demons. He's both hero and anti hero at a sense.




> and It doesn't stop people from mistaken Deadpool for a Ninja Spiderman.


Respect the classics.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 24, 2010)

Ultimate Victory said:


> All of them are from Alternate universes, they aren't a cannon team up. Also Deadpool hangs with Cable most of the time.


They are a canon team up if they wernt it would probably be a oneshot now wouldn't it?



> Maybe, but isn't Dante, capcoms most popular character. Deadpool is popular but not as popular as Spiderman. I'm just saying it makes more sense for Spidermana and Dante to fight since Deadpool only is cult popular and not wide spread. Wait, well Megaman is Capcom's mascot. Why is he not there?


Dante wasnt always Capcom's most popular. DP is Marvel's new bread and butter, you don't have to like it but Deadpool is one of the most popular characters of Marvel today.



> Wade works for anyone and has not ethical code on who he kills. Dante doesn't kill humans, only demons. Dante also is the only one who can save the world from Demons. He's both hero and anti hero at a sense.


So? Some people have morals Deadpool has Doorknobs. 



> Respect the classics.



I do but I also respect the new hotness


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2010)

So Galactus is the boss and Taskmaster is in the game.

 has the details


----------



## Noah (Dec 27, 2010)

I was fully about to boo that revelation until I saw the Green Goblin thing. That would be super swell.

But still....lack of Megaman and an extra shoto. :sadface


----------



## Sesha (Dec 27, 2010)

Who says there isn't an extra shoto?


----------



## Noah (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, sorry. Should've reversed that.

An extra shoto and a lack of Megaman :sadface


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2010)

Green Gobby.


----------



## Gene (Dec 27, 2010)

Green Goblin?


----------



## Magoichi (Dec 27, 2010)

Er, where?


----------



## lo0p (Dec 27, 2010)

Nowhere.  That's either Taskmaster or Doom and the imaginary goblin ear is just a piece of their hood.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2010)

He probably thought Super Skrull was Green Gobbles. 

Damn newbs.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2010)

Arthur in the game still makes me chuckle.

Can't wait.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2010)

Im glad they made C. Viper's ground pounds faster


----------



## Wicked (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't see Super Skrull


----------



## Klue (Dec 29, 2010)

Both Storm and Magneto made the cut. Any word on Sentinel, Mango version?


----------



## Mister B (Dec 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> Both Storm and Magneto made the cut. Any word on Sentinel, Mango version?



Well I heard Mags was 'still Pringles'


----------



## Sesha (Jan 1, 2011)

Info on all alts for each known character.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Credit goes to Kanta-Kun of Shoryuken who played a demo of the 30 character build.
> 
> Amaterasu:
> 1. Regular
> ...



Sucks that there is no Elvis MODOK or baby MODOK, but MODAM is hilarious. Anyway, seems like most got the same lackluster treatment Iron Man got. Amaterasu's alts are incredibly dumb. Still really disappointing that they couldn't make an Iron Patriot alt for Iron Man, after all.


----------



## Noah (Jan 1, 2011)

> Zero:
> 1. Regular
> 2. Mega Man X
> 3.
> 4. He thinks it's Bass



Boo, Axl colors! I bet #4 is actually Dark Zero, but Bass colors would be cool.

As for others: Fuck yeah! Punisher Cap! But I was really hoping Deadpool would have his Phoenix X-Men outfit.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 2, 2011)

havent been to this thread in months, but I am glad to see Spidey and Storm...Storm looks as broken as ever. Wesker though....it looks like he can break freakin Supers...what a beast.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

one more month boys


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2011)

can't w8!!!!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 2, 2011)

we should set up a tourney of some sort


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 2, 2011)

We should let Violent-Nin organize it because I know how much he likes doing that.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

Who wants to get smacked?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> We should let Violent-Nin organize it because I know how much he likes doing that.



!!!!!?????

 

You mother fucker lol. Every tournament on NF has been made of fail, I really don't know if I'm up for trying it again.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> !!!!!?????
> 
> 
> 
> You mother fucker lol. Every tournament on NF has been made of fail, I really don't know if I'm up for trying it again.



Yeah we all know how that SF4 TOURNAMENT TURNED OUT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2011)

i wanna see the virgil-wesker hybrid


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 3, 2011)

Eki said:


> Who wants to get smacked?



If you think you can


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 3, 2011)

Lets just say I won the SF4 tournament for being awesome.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't even remember what happened exactly, all I know is I had to keep disqualifying people because they took way too long to complete their matches.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> !!!!!?????
> 
> 
> 
> You mother fucker lol. Every tournament on NF has been made of fail, I really don't know if I'm up for trying it again.



Don't even waste your time son, haha...unless you make it a ONE DAY TOURNEY and INSTANT-BAN people that are at least 30 seconds late, let some other poor soul handle the duties


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Don't even waste your time son, haha...unless you make it a ONE DAY TOURNEY and INSTANT-BAN people that are at least 30 seconds late, let some other poor soul handle the duties



Iron knows what happened all too well lol. Yeah seriously man that's the only alternative, I'll gladly let someone else do it if they decide too, but I know nothing will happen. 

Maybe I'll make a "power rankings" thread at some point, depends if I feel up to it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 3, 2011)

well we should organize it now so no one is late or whatever or some sort of incentive to particpate.


----------



## Eki (Jan 4, 2011)

Everyones a ps3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on NF


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everyones a ps3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on NF



Only cool kids play on PS3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everyones a ps3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on NF



Go get a PS3, there's still time before MVC3 releases.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everyones a ps3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on NF



and why is that may i ask?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everyones a ps3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on NF


I think it might have something to do with free multiplayer. It's not that we don't own 360's, it's that we don't want to pay to use what we've bought.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2011)

i have a 360

i REALLY want a ps3 though 

i can't wait for the release, i want to practice with every character then pick the 3 i'm best at before playing any online matches though.

so far zero and storm look like tough competitors


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 5, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom 3 : Fate of Two Worlds (PS3, Xbox 360) - 11 FEB 2011 ?

Did I read that right ?


----------



## Gene (Jan 5, 2011)

Feb. 15, 2011


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 5, 2011)

"I'm the Ghost of Christmas KICK YOU ASS!"

[YOUTUBE]3MIjK4thIjY[/YOUTUBE]

Is that a female announcer I hear at around 55 seconds in?


----------



## KBL (Jan 6, 2011)

Ammy will rape many people in this game .


----------



## Daedus (Jan 6, 2011)

OHFORFUCK'SSAKE.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Edit: Seems to be a fake. These, however, are not.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVriTPCVjL4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXk-6fVFxCc[/YOUTUBE]

Allows me to quote the youtube comments to properly express my feelings


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Yo Zangief I'm happy for you and Imma let you finish, but Haggar is the greatest Mayor of all time! ALL TIME



On Phoenix:


> who cares, haggar.





> Phoenix: I've destroyed whole planets, so what choice have you got?
> Haggar: Bitch, I'm Mike Haggar.






Not sure how I feel about Phoenix (is she even currently relevant?). But who cares, Haggar.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2011)

Daedus said:


> OHFORFUCK'SSAKE.



I need the Akuma!!


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 6, 2011)

Phoenix is awesome and Haggar really is a much better version of Zangief.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2011)

yes, bring in the akuma :ho


dat BROKEN phoenix 


looks like hagger will be enjoyable


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2011)

I want to see rediculous chest hair, though.. 

Zangief!!


----------



## Eki (Jan 6, 2011)

C. Viper and her breasts


----------



## LayZ (Jan 6, 2011)

Jean Greasy is finally confirmed. Now my team of Viper, Super-Skrull, and Phoenix is complete.  Fuck around and you'll get burned, Team Gonorrhea assemble!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 6, 2011)

If Akuma isnt in.....


----------



## KBL (Jan 6, 2011)

I like Haggar,dat manliness .


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> If Akuma isnt in.....



We'll get a character slot for someone we actually want in? 

Unfortunately, the addition of Jean and her resurrection means that goddamn list is probably right. On the upside, yay Taskmaster! On the downside...Akuma 

So that Dark Phoenix mode. Game breaker, or totally not worth it? I have a feeling it'll keep Jean in a high tier, but we'll rarely see them tourneyjerks using her.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 6, 2011)

Noah said:


> So that Dark Phoenix mode. Game breaker, or totally not worth it? I have a feeling it'll keep Jean in a high tier, but we'll rarely see them tourneyjerks using her.



That's a 5 meter super; it's not going to be very practical saving up that meter most of the time since Supers in the game are so good. What makes her strong is her ability to tri-dash and have a healing super.

If you think she's going to be Top Tier what makes you think these "tourneyjerks" are rarely going to use her, lol.

Haggar looks dope though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 6, 2011)

As much as I dont want to admit it, Pheonix looks like a broken good character.

But fuckin Mike Haggar man.....words cant express the bossness ive just witnessed


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice to see Haggar getting final confirmation, as for Phoenix I love her and want to use her but I'll have to see how things play out.


----------



## KBL (Jan 6, 2011)

Hagger manliness .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm just curious to see what the damage output will be like with Dark Phoenix + X-factor.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 6, 2011)

Yay Haggar!

Not so happy about Phoenix would have prefer a different Marvel char.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2011)

Dammit, I tough it was going to be Phoenix wright! what a disappointment, oh well yay more bewbies!

BTW Is thorm canon in this universe?


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *That's a 5 meter super; it's not going to be very practical saving up that meter most of the time since Supers in the game are so good. *What makes her strong is her ability to tri-dash and have a healing super.
> 
> If you think she's going to be Top Tier what makes you think these "tourneyjerks" are rarely going to use her, lol.
> 
> Haggar looks dope though.



I said high tier, not top. I still expect that to be filled with Magnetos, Storms and Sentinels. And the bolded would be you already answering your question in answering my question.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 6, 2011)

Is anyone watching the stream:


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 6, 2011)

No one is doing anything on the stream.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 6, 2011)

Noah said:


> I said high tier, not top. I still expect that to be filled with Magnetos, Storms and Sentinels. And the bolded would be you already answering your question in answering my question.



What I meant is that you will be blowing level 1 Supers like no other. So having a saved up 5 meter to activate Dark Phoenix in theory is impractical.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> What I meant is that you will be blowing level 1 Supers like no other. So having a saved up 5 meter to activate Dark Phoenix in theory is impractical.



Right. That was my question/concern. While you're essentially getting a fourth character on your team, would it really be worth it in the long run? I'm thinking unless she has some ridiculous trap that doesn't involve her supers or she's just ridiculously broken, it wouldn't be worth it.

Are we now to believe that she's the broken character Seth was talking about before?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 6, 2011)

Naw, it's probably Taskmaster, Phoenix doesn't scream "OMG! HOW DID DEY MAKE HER WORK?!!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Dammit, I tough it was going to be Phoenix wright! what a disappointment,* oh well yay more bewbies!*
> 
> BTW Is thorm canon in this universe?



but emma frost would have been much better


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2011)

Noah said:


> I said high tier, not top. I still expect that to be filled with Magnetos, Storms and Sentinels. And the bolded would be you already answering your question in answering my question.



Actually, I think Dante might be up there this time. While his moveset might deal less damage than most others, the fact that he has 40 moves makes him the most versatile character in the game - maybe with even the best ability to combo from anything to anything.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2011)

To join the Phoenix debate: It is also impractically because it isn’t like a Gill Resurrection, Dark Phoenix life is constantly draining.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 6, 2011)

Hellion said:


> To join the Phoenix debate: It is also impractically because it isn?t like a Gill Resurrection, Dark Phoenix life is constantly draining.



This.

I still wonder if she can use her Healing Super during the Dark Phoenix mode to extend her life. I thought it was going to be like Gill where he doesn't gain any meter when he gets resurrected but Dark Phoenix does gain meter.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2011)

^ Didn't notice the draining life thing. Dark Phoenix kinda sucks now. 

Also: 

Kinda sad Wade's X-outfit isn't his Rachel-Phoenix one.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 7, 2011)

After watching the Justin Wong vs Marn finals today, it looks like long damaging x-factor combos beats lock down assist and chip game.


----------



## Beef Stu (Jan 7, 2011)

Noah said:


> ^ Didn't notice the draining life thing. Dark Phoenix kinda sucks now.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Kinda sad Wade's X-outfit isn't his Rachel-Phoenix one.



All of Zero's colors are beast.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 7, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> As much as I dont want to admit it, Pheonix looks like a broken good character.
> 
> But fuckin Mike Haggar man.....words cant express the bossness ive just witnessed



dont jump the gun too soon this game isn't even out yet.  a few things from that build:

low ass health
5 bars for DP
opponent needs to be close for healing (it looks like it, but the vid was cut too early to really confirm)

she looks good though.  i like.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

I enjoyed the stream, chat as usual was full of retards though. I love how people said Marn won the final match with "random hypers/supers" clearly some people don't jack shit about fighting games.


----------



## Eki (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know nothing about fighting games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

Well obviously, you play on the 360 after all. 

Go get a PS3.


----------



## Eki (Jan 7, 2011)

I finally got to use this


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 7, 2011)

is it me or is capcom really not looking good on characters with godlike powers and or those in the villian department


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

AHAHAHAHA! ONE OF WESKER'S ALTS IS VERGIL!! 



I would've preferred Dante having it, but his third Alt is just too awesome not to use. Also just noticed Trish's third Alt is Fem!Dante.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 7, 2011)

So Phoenix has

A delay projectile
A down arc air projectile
A homing air projectile
Teleports
Triangle jump, so, presumably, an 8 way air dash

There's a chance I might play this game....


----------



## Wicked (Jan 7, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> So Phoenix has
> 
> A delay projectile
> A down arc air projectile
> ...



Who wouldn't? It's just the game doesn't feel like fate of the two worlds more like Fate of the DLC


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Who wouldn't? It's just the game doesn't feel like fate of the two worlds more like Fate of the DLC



There aren't many games that don't have DLC these days... I can't even think of any off the top of my head. It's all heading towards microtransactions - sometime in the future, games themselves will be a tenner but you'll have to pay extra to unlock pretty much everything (pay to be able to play the game online, pay to increase your rank limit, pay to unlock extra perks, pay to unlock each chapter as you beat the previous one, that sort of thing).

In the end, we'll probably be able to pay for the stuff we want... So games might become cheaper if you only want to play online, or if you have no interest in multiplayer. I guess we'll have to see how it all pans out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 7, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Who wouldn't? It's just the game doesn't feel like fate of the two worlds more like Fate of the DLC



Nothing about it ever piqued my interest.. But, doing 4-ways under the cover of a projectile, as well probably having really godlike run away / zoning / filling the screen with obstacles seems fun.


----------



## Noah (Jan 7, 2011)

Took a little more time to look at the alt colors for everyone.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Wesker*: Vergil Alt is awesome, but the white alt is awful. That shot of it is fine, but when it's in motion, it looks....bad.

*Arthur*: Normal color is the only one I like.

*C.Viper*: #2 is the only bearable one. Awful design to begin with, so they're all awful. 

*Cap:* Punisher and Soviet Cap are awesome. What's up with sparklefart Cap? Where's that from?

*Chris*: They're all alright, but #3 makes me think of Brad Pitt. 

*Dante*: 2 and 3 are too similar, but they all looks pretty badass.

*Wade:* Not a fan of Weapon X colors, but they all look good anyway. I'm still sad we don't get Rachel-Phoenix Wade.

*Dormammu*: Bluehead is awesome.

*Hulk:* Never liked Red Hulk and Turquoise Hulk is weird. Green/Grey, please.

*Iron Man*: MarkII is awesome. Stealth is....not.

*Magneto & Super Skrull*: All awesome, but I'm gonna go with #4 for both. Skrull's #4 looks like the new X-Force outfits.

*MODOK*: ZombDOK, yes. TrannyDOK, no.

All Spidey, Thor and Joe are awesome.

*Trish*: Don't care for her being in at all, and Sparda looks way wrong on her. But all her alts are nice. We've got What's-Her-Name Disguise from DMC4, GenderBender Dante and Sue Storm colors. I might just use her so I can pretend Invisible Woman is useful for something. 

*Wolverine*: Classic and X-Force look great. Yellow is meh, Blue is ugly.

*Zero*: All awesome. As much as Axl sucks, his colors look good on Zero. I'm actually glad we get Bass color instead of Imposter Zero. I'll be going with those or the X colors.



Don't really have a preference for Chun, Doom, Felicia, Ryu, Spencer, Storm, She-Hulk Morrigan, Tron or X-23. I'll just be going with the defaults for them. I really want to see what we got for Haggar and Phoenix. I'm guessing Zangief and Madelyne Pryor color are inevitable. Emma Frost colors would be nice too.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

Noah said:


> Took a little more time to look at the alt colors for everyone.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm half tempted to go for #3 Dante, #3 Trish and #4 Wesker just for a DMC Team.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2011)

What kinda characters are Wesker and Trish?  Already know I'm gonna use Dante.  I'm kinda leery on versus games, but it sounds good.  What's the situation in regards to DLC?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What kinda characters are Wesker and Trish?  Already know I'm gonna use Dante.  I'm kinda leery on versus games, but it sounds good.  What's the situation in regards to DLC?



Trish is awesome at "keep away", with lots of ways to manipulate the space her opponent can use. Wesker, however, apparently sucks. He has low health, is terrible at breaking combos and relies a lot on confusing the opponent by moving stupidly fast.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2011)

So then, current team in my head is Phoenix, Dante, Trish.  No, that group lacks a blunt object.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 7, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Trish is awesome at "keep away", with lots of ways to manipulate the space her opponent can use. *Wesker, however, apparently sucks. He has low health, is terrible at breaking combos and relies a lot on confusing the opponent by moving stupidly fast.*



Yea, Magneto really sucks in MvC2 because of this too.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, Magneto really sucks in MvC2 because of this too.



Unlike Magneto, Wesker is not particular good at rushing people. Unlike Magneto, who can light up the entire screen with his attacks, Wesker has to rely on his speed and ability to teleport to catch his opponents off guard - especially since he's terrible at mixups and has no overhead attacks.

That's not to say someone won't find a use for him, but hardly anyone who has played with him seems to actually like him.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 7, 2011)

I love how people know matchups and strength/weaknesses before release


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

Hellion said:


> I love how people know matchups and strength/weaknesses before release



Blame the people that keep playing it before release!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

Trish is basically a character that can do anything, according to most people she has amazing keep away but she can be really good on rush down, she doesn't have a hard time dictating the flow of the match.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Trish is basically a character that can do anything, according to most people she has amazing keep away but she can be really good on rush down, she doesn't have a hard time dictating the flow of the match.



So that means both Trish and Dante are pretty good at anything. The only difference is that Dante deals less damage because he's even more versatile than her. I just wonder how we'd even remember 40 different attacks...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

Lyra said:


> So that means both Trish and Dante are pretty good at anything. The only difference is that Dante deals less damage because he's even more versatile than her. I just wonder how we'd even remember 40 different attacks...



Basically yeah, both Dante and Trish are getting a lot of positive feedback, I usually don't spectate on tier list placements and such but I can see Dante and Trish being somewhere high, maybe not top tier but they're definitely legit threats.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 7, 2011)

well I'm a huge fan of fighting games but not quite a pro at it lol.

So yeah I don't know if it fits here but I wanted to ask if my team is good (based on the infos we all have at the moment)

Storm/She-Hulk/Dante

Yeah don't know if this team is good but I like them, thats all (:
If it doesn't belong here, just ignore my post.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2011)

arcanecapricorn said:


> is it me or is capcom really not looking good on characters with godlike powers and or those in the villian department



Well were they smart and put Sigma in instead of Zero......


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 7, 2011)

i wonder if you can do multiple revives in a game.  build 5, die, revive, switch, build 5 bars and revive again.  it's meter extensive, but it would be fun trying to do it.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 7, 2011)

celebpoison said:


> well I'm a huge fan of fighting games but not quite a pro at it lol.
> 
> So yeah I don't know if it fits here but I wanted to ask if my team is good (based on the infos we all have at the moment)
> 
> ...


Welcome, if you love fighting games then its all love from me.

Storm and Dante seem to be very good so far.  She-Hulk looks like she can do a lot of damage if you're creative with your movements.  You should be fine if you explore your characters various tools.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2011)

you should go with team BROKEN 

storm/phoenix/ammy


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 7, 2011)

My face when I found out storm and phoenix would be in game: 

So awesome I had to cry. I had waited for YEARS for a game to have phoenix. Feels good man. All former transgressions caused by this game have been forgiven. 

I shall main Phoenix/Storm//(chris redfield or x-23)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

One thing I'm looking forward to is seeing team combination's that people hardly ever see do well in tournaments. 

Respect to anyone who doesn't use the same cookie-cutter team combination's that most people will use.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 7, 2011)

^Who are you fooling. You know everybody is going to use the simple and combo friendly characters. I bet almost everyone will have Dante in his team.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Who are you fooling. You know everybody is going to use the simple and combo friendly characters. I bet almost everyone will have Dante in his team.



I hope so! Maybe Capcom will then realise how popular Dante actually is and they'll scrap that stupid reboot before it forever ruins Dante's image.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 7, 2011)

^NOT ME. he looks cool an' all,but im most likely gonna throw down with Arthur/Deadpool/Ammy or Iron Man/Wesker/Spidey


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Who are you fooling. You know everybody is going to use the simple and combo friendly characters. I bet almost everyone will have Dante in his team.



Nah, there are some players in tournaments who stray from the pack and bring something completely different to the table, they may not always get top placing but I definitely respect them for trying something different. 

I do that to a degree with some games but I doubt I will be doing that in MVC3, then again right now I'm not even sure who will be my team. The only person I could have said would be 100% on my team even if he sucked and was the worst character ever is Mega Man X (fanboy love).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2011)

i'm pre ordering this soon at gamestop to get the cool console decals


posting this to show wolverine's movelist


----------



## Da Realest (Jan 7, 2011)

^ Oh Baby


----------



## LayZ (Jan 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Who are you fooling. You know everybody is going to use the simple and combo friendly characters. I bet almost everyone will have Dante in his team.


Dante will be the Online Vanilla Ken 

So many characters I want to play but I'm gonna to start with Viper/Skrull/Phoenix. I don't know how well they'll work as a team, I just want to incinerate foes. I will explore Spidey, X-23, Deadpool, and She-Hulk next.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 7, 2011)

There will be ALOT of Dantes, Deadpools and *TENDERIZERS!* online, I promise ya'll that, haha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2011)

akuma/storm/ironman was my mvc2 team.. but i plan to change it even if akuma made it in.. 

i would want a wesker/trish/??? team..

btw, does anyone have a link to jill's gameplay?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 7, 2011)

Ah, MVC2. Good stuff.

sakura or rogue/Bulleta/morrigan FTW.
I don't know why, but I always play chicks in video games.
Also Jill valentine. She got the most play from me.


For guys? Gambit,Cable,hayato
Oh yeah!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2011)

jill sucked in mvc2 

i couldn't keep up with the fast paced chars when playing with her


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> akuma/storm/ironman was my mvc2 team.. but i plan to change it even if akuma made it in..
> 
> i would want a wesker/trish/??? team..
> 
> btw, does anyone have a link to jill's gameplay?



There is no Jill gameplay, she is being retooled. Jill gameplay probably won't be seen till very close to release date or close to when the DLC becomes available.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> There is no Jill gameplay, she is being retooled. Jill gameplay probably won't be seen till very close to release date or close to when the DLC becomes available.



i see..  

thanx


----------



## Noah (Jan 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Well were they smart and put Sigma in instead of Zero......



Somehow you managed to misspell Tron Bonne as Zero. Common mistake. 

My startup team is looking like it'll be Team Little: Dark Joe, Base Arthur and Bass Zero.
Without the gimmick team name? Super Skrull #2, X-Force Deadpool and Sue Storm Trish

I feel like colors should matter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

Release is still a little over a month away but I decided to go ahead and make a match making thread a bit ahead of time to get things rolling.

Be sure to post your PSN/Gametags in there if you want to be added. Also post your credit card information and if you're a girl your number and home address.

Link:


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2011)

Noah said:


> Somehow you managed to misspell Tron Bonne as Zero. Common mistake.
> 
> My startup team is looking like it'll be Team Little: Dark Joe, Base Arthur and Bass Zero.
> Without the gimmick team name? Super Skrull #2, X-Force Deadpool and Sue Storm Trish
> ...



I was just mad zero made it over X in a VS game yet again. But YES fucking take Tron Bonne OUT. Is she even popular? 

Its just as bad as them putting morrigan in every VS game and then constantly crying about releasing a new darkstalkers saying it won't sell. Well if it won't seel.....STOP PUTTING THIS BITCH IN YOUR VS GAMES!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2011)

The difference between Dante and Ken, though, is that Dante is pretty damn versatile. Flowchart Ken only really uses two attacks, but Dante has forty. So even if Dante does become overused, there'll still always be plenty of people able to use him properly. Myself included.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 8, 2011)

I predict a lot of people with Dante will focus on Marn's 100% combo with him. 

Of course, with 40 specials and a lot of them being canceled into each other there's plenty more to do with Dante.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 8, 2011)

I want to know, does this game play like a Mortal Kombat game?

I've played the previous ones, but I was younger and pressed random buttons. I'm wondering if it plays like MK combos, because I could never do one of those.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2011)

I so did not expect Jean Grey.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I so did not expect Jean Grey.



I knew she'd be there, but I didn't expect her to be ridiculously overpowered.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 8, 2011)

Here a gameplay video with Phoenix and Haggar:


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 8, 2011)

wow Phoenix's health is terrible


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2011)

Butcher said:


> I want to know, does this game play like a Mortal Kombat game?
> 
> I've played the previous ones, but I was younger and pressed random buttons. I'm wondering if it plays like MK combos, because I could never do one of those.



lololololololololollololo


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

Punisher? Silver Surfer? Carnage? Venom? Gambit?

Do not want thanks.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 8, 2011)

Phoenix awesome!!!!!!!!! haggar lame!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts 2, shitty!!!!


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been playing MvC2 and I'm consider Tron over Chun-Li. This chick is incredibly fun. I love Servbots. XD


----------



## LayZ (Jan 8, 2011)

Tron Bonne Legacy


----------



## Wicked (Jan 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Kingdom Hearts 2, shitty!!!!



Your face is shitty


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2011)

How can you hate KH2?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2011)

Mash triangle to win and an incredibly shitty story?


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

:rofl 

Kingdom Hearts is a shitty game  Zero skill is needed


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2011)

Since when did this become the Kingdom Hearts bashing thread.....


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2011)

Because you're a narufag.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Gino said:


> Since when did this become the Kingdom Hearts bashing thread.....




Oh im sorry  Did i hurt your feelings? 

Its linked since Disney bought Marvel


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2011)

...............Wat??


*Edit:*Son of a Bitch!!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol, talk about old news.


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 9, 2011)

arcanecapricorn said:


> Phoenix awesome!!!!!!!!! haggar lame!!!!!!!!!



lol                    .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2011)

Vault said:


> :rofl
> 
> Kingdom Hearts is a shitty game  *Zero skill is needed*



agree with bolded part.. 

story *WAS *breath of fresh air, but thats where it stops


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts...? Did I miss something...? What's with the random stupid? 



Anki Rendan said:


> I've been playing MvC2 and I'm consider Tron over Chun-Li. This chick is incredibly fun. I love Servbots. XD



Agreed. TB for life, yo


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2011)

I assume people are talking about Disney because Disney owns Marvel now?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 9, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I assume people are talking about Disney because Disney owns Marvel now?



...Yeah! Let's go with that.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Because you're a narufag.



 ugh u dont stop....keep it up



Vault said:


> Its linked since Disney bought Marvel



 if this aint the very definition of....

so 5 bars at death and Phoenix will turn the game into some hack shit? i honestly think they're giving her too much credit and will only fall off at some point. All the projectile supers in this game and all the meter...i'm sure she's isnt as broke as some may believe. i might be under estimating her run away and zoning ability tho. lol if she gets hit while assisting tho.

I'm interested in going hard wit:
-Wesker (vergil color), Dante, Dormammu 
-Zero, Viewtiful Joe, King Arthur


----------



## Eki (Jan 9, 2011)

All the teams people are predicting will change fersuressssss


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm not really going to try and predict who my team will be, because I have no idea who I'll really gel with. Like I want to have Jill, Phoenix, Chun, Felicia, Mega Man X as my somewhat idea team, but who knows.....I may end up sucking with all of them and end up being good with The Hulk or something like that.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> All the teams people are predicting will change fersuressssss



All of the DLC they're going to add


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm not really going to try and predict who my team will be, because I have no idea who I'll really gel with. Like I want to have Jill, Phoenix, Chun, Felicia, Mega Man X as my somewhat idea team, but who knows.....I may end up sucking with all of them and end up being good with The Hulk or something like that.



This..

i can't believe how much i sucked with akuma in SFIV, while in past games i used to rape with him.. 

but its fun to predict (+ post counts) 

---

btw, i wanna know what ppl think and feel about sagat being omitted..


i know he's not very important, but he became populer with SFIV(probably the most used)  

and he was never in MVC2

thoughts?


----------



## Eki (Jan 9, 2011)

Ryu is the most used, the fuck 

Sagat is too slow, wouldn't fit right with the fast pace-ness of the game


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2011)

Not really a big fan of Sagat making it into the MVC series, the SF character that deserves to be included is Bison IMO.


----------



## Noah (Jan 9, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I assume people are talking about Disney because Disney owns Marvel now?



Can't wait for Xavier's School for the Gifted in KH3! 




Violent-nin said:


> Not really a big fan of Sagat making it into the MVC series, the SF character that deserves to be included is Bison IMO.



This. I know Chun and Ryu are the two leads of SF, but Bison fits into the Vs game mold better than any of the other characters, with the possible exception of C.Viper.

Personally, I'd like to see Q in this. But three (soon to be four) SF characters is 2 too many already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> Ryu is the most used, the fuck
> 
> Sagat is too slow, wouldn't fit right with the fast pace-ness of the game



not from what i see 

i am not talking about online, since online sucks here 

i once entered a tourney of 14 players, 11 were sagats 

semi-finalists were 3 sagats and 1 cammy(me) 

guess who won 



he wasn't too slow for SFIV gameplay, his tiger uppercut was like instantaneous, and they can tweak him




Violent-nin said:


> Not really a big fan of Sagat making it into the MVC series, the SF character that deserves to be included is Bison IMO.



its cuz bison fits with marvel


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Unlike Magneto, Wesker is not particular good at rushing people. Unlike Magneto, who can light up the entire screen with his attacks, Wesker has to rely on his speed and ability to teleport to catch his opponents off guard - especially since he's terrible at mixups and has no overhead attacks.
> 
> That's not to say someone won't find a use for him, but hardly anyone who has played with him seems to actually like him.



Wait.

No mix up.. and has teleports.. lmfao.. ok.

How fast do they recover? Can he do it in the air?

If it has fast recovery and he can air teleport that's an easy 4 way.. If it he doesn't have an air version, it's at least a decent left/right.

I'm at a loss for the shit written on this board.. "Hi, I never played this game, but, I did once watch a handful of people play it for their first time via the internet, and, I now know which characters are good or bad, based on what I've seen."

stay smart.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Wait.
> 
> No mix up.. and has teleports.. lmfao.. ok.
> 
> ...



Oh noes! It's another case of someone on the internet telling us we're not allowed opinions!! RUN PEOPLE!! RUN FOR YOUR LIIIIIIIIIIIVES!

I was just repeating what people have said themselves. You know, people who have actually played the game. I'm just using what they say, is that a crime now?

Oh that's right, I forgot. This is the internet, filled with people like you - morons who just love to bitch and whine and act like arseholes whenever you fucking can, just because you're someone else's bitch in real life.

Geeze... It's a game, why the hell are you so damn serious about it?


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

when he moves its like he's a snail


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Oh noes! It's another case of someone on the internet telling us we're not allowed opinions!! RUN PEOPLE!! RUN FOR YOUR LIIIIIIIIIIIVES!
> 
> I was just repeating what people have said themselves. You know, people who have actually played the game. I'm just using what they say, is that a crime now?
> 
> ...



Why is it when people state things as if they are facts, then get called on it, said facts become opinions and it's all "bawww why can't I have an opinion bawww"?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> its cuz bison fits with marvel



That and you can't have an all-star team of villains and not have Bison.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Why is it when people state things as if they are facts, then get called on it, said facts become opinions and it's all "bawww why can't I have an opinion bawww"?



Who stated anything as fact? I was relaying opinions from people who have actually played the damn game. Just because you misinterpret my posts as something they're not doesn't give you the right to blow a gasket on me.

So according to you, we can't say Phoenix is crazy strong or that Dante is highly versatile thanks to his 40 attacks, or that Ammy is godly at rushing people while Trish is awesome at keeping her opponents away and stopping them getting closer? Even though all of that is confirmed by people who played the game, we can't discuss it because you don't agree with it?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2011)

I didn't tell you whether you can or can't say anything.. I can't guarantee I won't tell you you're stupid afterward, but, I don't recall revoking anyone's right to talk.

I'm just from a school of thought that one should avoid making statements like "X character is really strong" if one hasn't played X character themselves. If you said "I heard (stuff) about (character)" or "From what I've seen (character) has (stuff) and will probably be good at (play style)" etc. That's simple speculation and it's sensible..

But when you come in and say "Magneto did this well and Wesker can't", but, you haven't played the game, I'm going to call you out. Especially, when you say stuff like "He has no mixup, all he has is speed and teleports that let him confuse his opponent"..

And I'm not "blowing a gasket" lol.. I'm having fun here.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 10, 2011)

I want to be the Best deadpool player, no matter how much it takes YEAH! too bad none of my MVC2 team made it... gambit, rouge n venom  nor Jin nor Captain commando.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

Thor, Deadpool and Dante


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 10, 2011)

Deadpool alone convinces me to play, everything else be damned.


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

Looked at the full roster last night and... Marvel needs more girls


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2011)

Marvel does need more females, but at least we get some Jean Grey/Phoenix and Storm action.

Deadpool doing the moonwalk when walking backwards is just love. pek


----------



## Noah (Jan 10, 2011)

Marvel needs another woman like Capcom needs another villain, like Bison. Or Sigma! Or Wily! Or Bass!

...ya know what? Marvel vs Megaman. Do it Capcom.


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

I must of missed out on my childhood of megaman <.<


----------



## S (Jan 10, 2011)

New Haggar and Phoenix gameplay.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJAC4KeMLVo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj_yVqakxV0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice new videos. I'm going to have fun messing around with Haggar, as for Phoenix I can't wait to get my hands on her.

So happy to see both the soundtrack and stages are turning out very nicely.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 10, 2011)

Wolverine and Phoenix interaction. 

Can't wait to see all of the pre battle banter.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm glad Phoenix takes a lot of damage.  Scrubs won't be able to survive long enough to build 5 meters.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm digging the runaway game from Phoenix.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, Jean seems to have awesome rushdown/keepaway, similar to Trish.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yeah, Jean seems to have awesome rushdown/keepaway, similar to Trish.



Yeah I was thinking pretty much the same thing, love that teleport rushdown shenanigans.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like you're gonna have to keep that healing shield up at ALL times due to how shitty her stamina is...shouldn't be hard since it's only 1 bar and all her projectiles look dope as hell, and that's not even taking into account the assists....she might be a problem, lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 11, 2011)

baw i think i've underestimated pheonix. does that big sphere restore all the red health? or something?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> baw i think i've underestimated pheonix. does that big sphere restore all the red health? or something?



That's what it looks like, basically a very similar effect to what X-factor does healing wise.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 11, 2011)

i hope u can stop Dark Pheonix revival like Gills resurrection lol.


----------



## Eki (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't believe we've waited this long


----------



## S (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't get it, why takes Phoenix so much damage? I don't know Jack about comics but isnt she supposed to be strong?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2011)

S said:


> I don't get it, why takes Phoenix so much damage? I don't know Jack about comics but isnt she supposed to be strong?



it's to balance things out, she would be to difficult if she didn't take alot of damage, come on! she even have regeneration


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

I figure Phoenix's tame intake will be pretty similar to Akuma's (assuming he's actually in the game), or she might take little more since she can regenerate and all.


----------



## S (Jan 11, 2011)

What I meant was they could balance her in another way. Imagine Hulk with a crappy health? it doesn't fit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 11, 2011)

S said:


> What I meant was they could balance her in another way. Imagine Hulk with a crappy health? it doesn't fit.



Yeah,but hulk is already slow and his jump is low


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

S said:


> What I meant was they could balance her in another way. Imagine Hulk with a crappy health? it doesn't fit.



How else could they balance her with her current move-set?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 11, 2011)

They still need to put Samanosuke in this game, but I digress.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> They still need to put *Samanosuke *in this game, but I digress.



*YES INDEED*.


----------



## S (Jan 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> How else could they balance her with her current move-set?


Give her normal damage output and good is it.

Who is Samanosuke?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

S said:


> Give her normal damage output and good is it.
> 
> Who is Samanosuke?



Yeah but even with average damage output she still has an impressive looking keep-away game and the ability to regenerate, add that to her ability to suddenly teleport in and deliver some nice looking rushdown she'd definitely be no easy character to kill.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 11, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> They still need to put Samanosuke in this game, but I digress.





Violent-nin said:


> Yeah but even with average damage output she still has an impressive looking keep-away game and the ability to regenerate, add that to her ability to suddenly teleport in and deliver some nice looking rushdown she'd definitely be no easy character to kill.



How about ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd love to see Gambit return, truthfully I'd love to see at least everyone from the original MVC come back even as DLC, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 11, 2011)

Giving a character very low life is Capcom's way of balancing a character that can easily shift through offense and defense. For example, look at Akuma and Seth in SF4. If they didn't do this, she'd be godly strong like Storm in MvC2.

For someone who asked earlier, you cannot knock Phoenix out of Dark Phoenix mode activation or at least I don't think so. If you were to watch the trailer video again it does a super push back to the opponent if they don't block. So that means there is an auto attack that just comes out preventing you from doing anything to her other than block.

Also again to previous posts, the healing super only heals red life and I think the opponent has to be inside the sphere.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 11, 2011)

Gambit over Sam?

Stark get out of here with that shit.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 11, 2011)

Seriously Dante vs. Samanosuke. Stop being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and make it happen Capcom


----------



## S (Jan 11, 2011)

Jean Reno vs Dante. Stop being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and make it happen Capcom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2011)

if ya ask me, they should lower her defense even more


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 11, 2011)

Still waiting on Squirrel Girl, Marvel you better not have fucked my furry team ambition... (with Felicia and Morrigan)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm curious if Akuma is actually in the game will he a LV5 hyper like Phoenix does, be interesting to see some Shin-Akuma in the mix.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 11, 2011)

Is it wrong that I think we might see Mickey Mouse?


----------



## S (Jan 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah but even with average damage output she still has an impressive looking keep-away game and the ability to regenerate, add that to her ability to suddenly teleport in and deliver some nice looking rushdown she'd definitely be no easy character to kill.


I don't know she looks pretty "decent" to me. One good combo from the heavy hitters and she is almost gone. 



Khris said:


> if ya ask me, they should lower her defense even more


Are you nuts


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpyEUdbLCd0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Jan 11, 2011)

S said:


> I don't know she looks pretty "decent" to me. One good combo from the heavy hitters and she is almost gone.


Thats a pretty fair overall assessment so far.  But if she's in the right hands she'll be way more than "decent".

Seth Killian said "Dark Phoenix" is the most powerful character in a Capcom game but her assists are just average. He also said that 50% of development time of MvC3 went into balancing and playtesting.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Giving a character very low life is Capcom's way of balancing a character that can easily shift through offense and defense. For example, look at Akuma and Seth in SF4. If they didn't do this, she'd be godly strong like Storm in MvC2.



^I agree with all of this.

Phoenix from what I can tell is a solid character that requires no buffs or no nerfs so far, it'll be interesting to see how things go after release day.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 11, 2011)

S said:


> Jean Reno vs Dante. Stop being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and make it happen Capcom.



This should happen too.

But Capcom is operated by a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## lo0p (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I was the only person to vote for Samanosuke in Capcom Unity's DLC request survey (where the fuck were you guys?!?).  The poor guy didn't even make the top 30.  The winners were...a bunch of douche bags or something, who cares.  Psylocke got 3rd place on Marvel's side at least so there's a 0.0000000001% chance someone awesome will be DLC someday, at the very least.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't do surveys because they don't mean shit.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 11, 2011)

Just like petitions.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 11, 2011)

dem results in case any one cared MARVEL:

#1 Gambit (60 votes)

#2 Venom (45)

#3 Psylocke (43)

#4 Ghost Rider (38)

#5 Ms. Marvel (32)

#6 Dr. Strange (31)

#7 Iron Fist (23)

#8 Nico Mironu (19)

#9 Green Goblin (14)

#10 Carnage (13)



CAPCOM:

#1 Strider (51 votes)

#2 Phoenix Wright (43)

#3 Jon Talbain (32)

#4 Vergil (31)

#5 Gene (28)

#6 (tied) Captain Commando (26)

#6 (tied) Mega Man X (26)

#8 Bass.EXE (24)

#9 Jin Saotome (20)

#10 Juri (15)


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 11, 2011)

Too many returns. I'm truly disappointed by the fanbase.


----------



## Noah (Jan 11, 2011)

This is me booing the Marvel votes up to, and including, #4 and starting again at #10.

Capcom's list is cool beans until we get to #10.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> dem results in case any one cared MARVEL:
> 
> #1 Gambit (60 votes)
> 
> ...



oh, i would love it if talbain got in somehow as a DLC or something.. 

i mained him(along with jedah) in darkstalkers 

i am shocked at where carnage is 



S said:


> I don't know she looks pretty "decent" to me. One good combo from the heavy hitters and she is almost gone.
> 
> 
> Are you nuts



o i am did serious


----------



## Noah (Jan 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> i am shocked at where carnage is



Me too. He shouldn't even be on the list.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2011)

man i would love gambit in the game, he was one of my favorite superheroes growing up. he would be my signature character


----------



## Noah (Jan 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxAbRmOiqvo[/YOUTUBE]

Skip to about 3:20. Wade has a question for all you Magneto players.


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 11, 2011)

Ghost rider? Really? =\


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2011)

speaking of fight sticks do anyone use them? do you think it gives you an advantage over people who use a basic controller? 



Youjinbou said:


> Ghost rider? Really? =\



without the bike ofcourse


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 11, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> speaking of fight sticks do anyone use them? do you think it gives you an advantage over people who use a basic controller?



I posted this in the SSF4 thread:

Do not buy an arcade stick thinking that it will magically make everything better. There is no difference between executing on a stick or a pad for non-advanced stuff. It all rounds down to personal preference. I only play at the arcades and much rather play at one so I bought a stick.

More advanced techniques like P-Linking in SF4 can be done more practically on sticks. Everything else is like whatevers.


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 11, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> without the bike ofcourse


well, as long as it's not Nicolas Cage's version, I guess...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2011)

Onimusha SHOULD be in there, damn it.

And Nico Minoru?!

I'm a Runaways fan, but I disagree. I rather have Daredevil.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

> When asked on Capcom-Unity if practicing as Jill in Marvel vs Capcom 2 would be worth anything in Marvel vs Capcom 3, Seth Killian left this tantalizing response about the DLC character.
> 
> "MVC3 Jill is a completely new character (and definitely more along your "acrobatic gun user" track). She's more different and completely re-imagined than any other returning cast-member. She just might be the fastest character in the game, too..."



Oh my precious Jill. pek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2011)

> When asked on Capcom-Unity if practicing as Jill in Marvel vs Capcom 2 would be worth anything in Marvel vs Capcom 3, Seth Killian left this tantalizing response about the DLC character.
> 
> "MVC3 Jill is a completely new character (and definitely more along your "acrobatic gun user" track). She's more different and completely re-imagined than any other returning cast-member. She just might be the fastest character in the game, too..."



 

but it was kinda obvious.. she's in her datass-jill outfit


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 12, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> speaking of fight sticks do anyone use them? do you think it gives you an advantage over people who use a basic controller?



i do, but only cause i usually played more at the arcades and enjoy playing on a stick more than a pad.  do i think it gives me an advantage?  nah, not really.  if you're use to the pad then use the pad.  there are a few things that are easier, but this depends on the game.  p-linking, double tapping, karas, i think are easier on a stick.  of course they're not impossible on a pad, i just think they're easier on a stick.  i also like it that i get all my light, medium, and heavy on the face instead of the shoulder.  MvC is more 4+2 so it might not matter that much.  but there's tons of people that use the pad even in SSFIV and they do well.  stick =/= instant combos.  you will have to practice if you've never played w/ it before.


----------



## Eki (Jan 12, 2011)

I like to use my stick only in fighter like T6 and SSF4. MvC3 i just too simple for me to be using a stick.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 12, 2011)

This is so Pringles...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTUYj_BOwx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard this game sucks...


----------



## LayZ (Jan 12, 2011)

Noah said:


> Skip to about 3:20. Wade has a question for all you Magneto players.





QBnoYouko said:


> This is so Pringles...


ITS MAHVEL BAYBEE!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> This is so Pringles...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTUYj_BOwx8[/YOUTUBE]



and thats ladies and gentleman, why this game is gonna be fuckin epic..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> I heard this game sucks...



Who told you that.


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Who told you that.


DC vs Mortal Kombat executive producer probably


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2011)

Marn and Mike Ross. Simply said, "It sucks".


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Marn and Mike Ross. Simply said, "It sucks".



Oh, I'm not sure about Marn but Mike Ross and Gootecks both said recently on Cross Counter they like it and plan to really get into it, that's at least the latest I've heard from Mike on the subject.

Either way try out the game for yourself and see if you like it.

I know guys like Justin Wong and Yipes have said they like it and planning to get really into it.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2011)

I just talked to mike about it last night. If anything, they'll be in it for the money.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

Deadpool is whats making this game  I swear to god.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh, I'm not sure about Marn but Mike Ross and Gootecks both said recently on Cross Counter they like it and plan to really get into it, that's at least the latest I've heard from Mike on the subject.
> 
> Either way try out the game for yourself and see if you like it.


They probably wouldn't say "it sucks" publicly.

But honestly I could care less how they feel about it.  I love watching Excellent Adventures and stuff but they can't effect how I feel about a game.  I play Marvel to relive my childhood.  I loved MvC2 before I knew anything about advanced strategies in fighting games.  I just want to play as my favorite superheroes against my friends.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> I just talked to mike about it last night. If anything, they'll be in it for the money.



Fair enough, I think it's far to early to judge the game either way.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2011)

From what it seems like, the game is more similar to TvC than MvC2. With that said, lots of old school Marvel players didn't like TvC.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah a lot of the old MVC2 players are expecting MvC3 to be just like it, but when they find out MvC3 is a new thing with a mixture of TvC and MvC2 they hate it. I'm more about adaptation and innovation, so while I like MvC2 it isn't my favorite of the series, in fact I actually like the original MvC more than MvC2 for my own reasons.

I think some people need to give this game more of a chance, partly because Capcom these days is all about fixing their mistakes and listening to the fans (for the most part).


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I think some people need to give this game more of a chance, partly because Capcom these days is all about fixing their mistakes and listening to the fans (for the most part).



Is that before or after they intentionally pissed off their DMC fanbase in the hopes that it would get the much unneeded DMC reboot more attention? Or before or after they showed off an awesome evolution of RE4, then destroyed that by releasing what we now know as RE5? Or before or after the famed Capcom Five turned out to be "Capcom One with a Cancelled Game, and Three Multiplatform Games With the PS2 Getting Extra Content"?

The only listening Capcom has been doing is for Megaman Legends 3 - everything else got completely ignored by them.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2011)

I really enjoy pringles and fruit! ;D


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Is that before or after they intentionally pissed off their DMC fanbase in the hopes that it would get the much unneeded DMC reboot more attention? Or before or after they showed off an awesome evolution of RE4, then destroyed that by releasing what we now know as RE5? Or before or after the famed Capcom Five turned out to be "Capcom One with a Cancelled Game, and Three Multiplatform Games With the PS2 Getting Extra Content"?
> 
> The only listening Capcom has been doing is for Megaman Legends 3 - everything else got completely ignored by them.



I'm talking about Capcom when it comes to fighting games, seeing as it is a fighting game thread. They've been mostly listening to the fans when it comes to SSFIV and have been doing what they can to fix problems and balance, I don't expect them to fix everything but they're at least showing a effort right now.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2011)

I am getting the game because of X-23


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 12, 2011)

Top players really don't like any game they play (or will) competitively so it doesn't surprise me when they say MvC3 "sucks" lol...as long as they play well, it's whatever.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> in fact I actually like the original MvC more than MvC2 for my own reasons.



I actually had a lot more fun with Marvel 1 than Marvel 2 in the arcades.. And Marvel one was arguably more broken.. but, I donno, it was just more enjoyable IMO.

I liked having 6 buttons, for one, I liked that the limited assist (obviously Marvel 2 assists are still limited in the sense they're a character who has a life bar and can be attacked, but, it's not the same.), even though it was awkward at first, and kind of made you plan teams around matching inputs, I liked the dual combo mode..

And overall liked the music and the stages way better.. The stages in Marvel 1 had life, Marvel 2 stages are just drab 3D backgrounds thrown together as fast as possible.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I actually had a lot more fun with Marvel 1 than Marvel 2 in the arcades.. And Marvel one was arguably more broken.. but, I donno, it was just more enjoyable IMO.
> 
> I liked having 6 buttons, for one, I liked that the limited assist (obviously Marvel 2 assists are still limited in the sense they're a character who has a life bar and can be attacked, but, it's not the same.), even though it was awkward at first, and kind of made you plan teams around matching inputs, I liked the dual combo mode..
> 
> And overall liked the music and the stages way better.. The stages in Marvel 1 had life, Marvel 2 stages are just drab 3D backgrounds thrown together as fast as possible.



Same here and I pretty much agree with everything you said. Marvel 1 to me had more heart put into it and it also had a fantastic soundtrack which can really raise a games value for me easily.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 12, 2011)

At least MvC3 is going back to having individual character music and better looking stages like in MvC. 

I still love Spiderman's theme music from MvC.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 12, 2011)

Hellion said:


> I am getting the game because of *Deadpool. *



I edited it to reflect the general consensus of the people buying the game.


----------



## Eki (Jan 12, 2011)

deadpool = meh


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2011)

heehh said:


> The general consensus think Deadpool is a clone of Spiderman and Snakeeyes from Gi Joe and doesn't think he's funny.
> 
> Outside from basement dwellers of course.





Eki said:


> deadpool = meh



(Insert hilarious "haters gone hate" gif)


----------



## Eki (Jan 12, 2011)

I would of rather had gambit


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 12, 2011)

Is She-Hulk or MODOK any better than Deadpool?

I don't think so.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> I would of rather had gambit



If Gambit was in the game, and there was a way to pick three of the same character...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

So I think it's safe to assume most people on NF will be playing this on PS3, or at least that's what the matchmaking thread hints to at the moment.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 13, 2011)

Except me :33


----------



## Wicked (Jan 13, 2011)

MVC3: Pay 80 dollars for DLC


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Except me :33



We'll still be around after your road trip.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 13, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> MVC3: Pay 80 dollars for DLC


----------



## Eki (Jan 13, 2011)

Fucking DLC is probably going to break me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2011)

so how much do you think it will cost?

the DLC that is..


----------



## Wicked (Jan 13, 2011)

Capcom should be ashamed for doing this and whoever came up with this idea should commit suicide.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> They still need to put Samanosuke in this game, but I digress.



You my good sir know what you are talking about. 

Yes and yes again


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 13, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Capcom should be ashamed for doing this and whoever came up with this idea should commit suicide.



Somebody needs to calm down a little...seriously you act like nobody else does this.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Capcom should be ashamed for doing this and whoever came up with this idea should commit suicide.



You could kill the people who created the second-hand market for videogames, since it was their profit-stealing that got publishers and developers looking for new ways to get money from consumers...

Or you could kill the people at EA for being whores that apparently get anywhere up to $5'000 a month off of certain people through microtransactions... Which is simply the next level of DLC...

Or you could kill gamers themselves, for being stupid enough to buy a preowned game for a fiver less than a brand new one.

Take your pick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Somebody needs to calm down a little...seriously you act like nobody else does this.



Pretty much was about to say the exact same thing.

Considering all the companies that do this and plan to keep doing it, I've just become use to it.

PS. It also helps on PS3 you can gameshare so I don't have to pay for shit majority of the time.


----------



## Eki (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't buy pre-owned games.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 13, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Somebody needs to calm down a little...seriously you act like nobody else does this.



Calm down for what? I don't want to pay 80 dollars to have all the characters. They aren't even adding characters from mvc2 (Especially Ruby Heart who is the main character of the fucking game) so this is pointless.




Lyra said:


> You could kill the people who created the second-hand market for videogames, since it was their profit-stealing that got publishers and developers looking for new ways to get money from consumers...
> 
> Or you could kill the people at EA for being whores that apparently get anywhere up to $5'000 a month off of certain people through microtransactions... Which is simply the next level of DLC...
> 
> ...




I'd be more than happy to tell the main guy from MVC3 Developement Team to kill himself.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Calm down for what? I don't want to pay 80 dollars to have all the characters. They aren't even adding characters from mvc2 (Especially Ruby Heart who is the main character of the fucking game) so this is pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ignore him. He is known for coming into all Capcom threads and complaining about the game and the company, because he is going to single handedly bring down this company


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2011)

lol no one's forcing him, don't buy the game


----------



## Helix (Jan 13, 2011)

Geez, one more month for this thing... I can't wait. I need a new fighter to play; at least to hold me over for TTT2. 

I bet this question been ask a dozen times: So, what team do you guys plan on using? I'm thinking Amaterasu, Wesker, and Zero or Wolverine. Though, I don't know how they play, so I can easily switch out my characters by the time I play it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Geez, one more month for this thing... I can't wait. I need a new fighter to play; at least to hold me over for TTT2.
> 
> I bet this question been ask a dozen times: So, what team do you guys plan on using? I'm thinking Amaterasu, Wesker, and Zero or Wolverine. Though, I don't know how they play, so I can easily switch out my characters by the time I play it.



All the runaway characters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

I can`t say for sure really, I definitely want to give Jill and Phoenix a shot though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2011)

Akuma, eh?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Geez, one more month for this thing... I can't wait. I need a new fighter to play; at least to hold me over for TTT2.
> 
> I bet this question been ask a dozen times: So, what team do you guys plan on using? I'm thinking Amaterasu, Wesker, and Zero or Wolverine. Though, I don't know how they play, so I can easily switch out my characters by the time I play it.



1. Play Arcana Heart 3 instead 

2. If I get the game, I'll probably play whoever is mix up character/runaway character/someone with a godlike assist.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 13, 2011)

*AWWWWW YEAAAAAAH NUKKAZ!!!!
*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfwoLXEk9QI&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> You my good sir know what you are talking about.
> 
> Yes and yes again



 **


----------



## Eki (Jan 13, 2011)

C. Viper will probably be my main for all my teams


----------



## Starrk (Jan 13, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Akuma, eh?



We can have Akuma, but no Gambit?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> We'll still be around after your road trip.



Hopefully they'll have Samanosuke available by then.


----------



## Noah (Jan 13, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> *AWWWWW YEAAAAAAH NUKKAZ!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Goddamn. Does that still make him shit tier? Thrown in there sporadically, that could be pretty abusable.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

Thor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2011)

wtf is up with the thor vid?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> wtf is up with the thor vid?



Can't comprehend the awesome eh? I pity thee


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 14, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Can't comprehend the awesome eh? I pity thee



he's still shit tier


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad you know the tier of a character to a game that's YET to be released! Where's Akuma ranked? and Taskmaster?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Can't comprehend the awesome eh? I pity thee



no, i really wanna whats up.. is it a mode or wtf is going on? 

EDIT: just figured out its his taunt 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh...well if you look at it again, it fills up his hyper bars...all the way up to level 5, assuming your opponent stands idly by while Thor taunts you, lol. Pretty gimmicky but I'm sure it'll have its applications.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Oh...well if you look at it again, it fills up his hyper bars...all the way up to level 5, assuming your opponent stands idly by while Thor taunts you, lol. Pretty gimmicky but I'm sure it'll have its applications.



i figured that much 

i just didn't realize it was an actual taunt.. i though it was something gill-like


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

Well it's done doing down, down fierce (or C) so it isn't an actual taunt, he still has a regular one...now I shall await for the flooding of the Thor bandwagon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2011)

meh, not too impressed


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> *AWWWWW YEAAAAAAH NUKKAZ!!!!
> *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfwoLXEk9QI&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



Can it be cancelled??

After a knockdown it could be pretty useful to gain meter while they're down, if you can cancel out of it when they get up.. This is considering that some simple pressure doesn't build an equal amount of meter..


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 14, 2011)

It probably could be cancelled. Much like KOF where you just need to hold the buttons down to fill up the hyper meter then let go to cancel. In this case, probably hold fierce until necessary to stop.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 14, 2011)

So where is the mode where you can do 1vs1, 2vs2, no specials, no assists etc?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> So where is the mode where you can do 1vs1, 2vs2, no specials, no assists etc?



Was that ever even discussed by anyone at Capcom?

Also, why the fuck would you want that?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> So where is the mode where you can do 1vs1, 2vs2, no specials, no assists etc?



No doubt Versus Mode will have all the necessary tweaks you're looking for, although that will likely only be offline.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Was that ever even discussed by anyone at Capcom?
> 
> Also, why the fuck would you want that?



No don't think so and I said that just for variety and add longetivity to this game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> No don't think so and I said that just for variety and add longetivity to this game.



It won't do that though.

If you think about it, the depth of any fighting game stems from all the options you have, and how you use them to your advantage, and how you work around the options the opposing player has. The less options available, the quicker the game is going to get stale.. Especially if a game is built around certain systems, ie partners and assists, take those away with out adding anything and you're play basically playing the shell of a game.

If you limit the game down to simply 1 on 1 fighting, you're working with 3 and a half normals.. weak, medium, heavy and launch. You'd essentialy being play SF with half of your options available.

If you and your friends got bored of SF, would you start playing with half your buttons disabled? Do you think it would increase SF's longevity?


----------



## Wicked (Jan 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> It won't do that though.
> 
> If you think about it, the depth of any fighting game stems from all the options you have, and how you use them to your advantage, and how you work around the options the opposing player has. The less options available, the quicker the game is going to get stale.. Especially if a game is built around certain systems, ie partners and assists, take those away with out adding anything and you're play basically playing the shell of a game.
> 
> ...




Why are you trying to argue? SF doesn't have super jumps but it would add variety to the game if they added those options. Nothing is wrong with having more options.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2011)

Lawl, we take you serious n shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Why are you trying to argue? SF doesn't have super jumps but it would add variety to the game if they added those options. Nothing is wrong with having more options.



Melty Blood is a really deep game, but, I'm not going to try and make that point in Capcom thread. :L

But, what you're talking about isn't more options. It's the same game with out half of what makes the game what it is.

lmfao @ SF doesn't have super jumps being relevant to anything I said..

I'm not trying argue, I just wish people would think their ideas through before they open their mouthes and sound stupid. :\


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Melty Blood is a really deep game, but, I'm not going to try and make that point in Capcom thread. :L
> 
> But, what you're talking about isn't more options. It's the same game with out half of what makes the game what it is.
> 
> ...



Sounds like someone I know. :3


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2011)

Thor


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> Thor


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm curious to see exactly what people do with Thor once they get their hands on him, calling him trash character or anything like that is far too soon considering the game isn't even released.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2011)

How many spots are left?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2011)

Hahahahahhaha.

You can always go into options and disable the Assist and Exchange Button if you wanna play something like that. As for no specials and such, well...just don't do it?


----------



## LayZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahahahahhaha.
> 
> You can always go into options and disable the Assist and Exchange Button if you wanna play something like that. *As for no specials and such*, well...just don't do it?


You could play in simple mode and then disable those buttons too.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Can it be cancelled??
> 
> After a knockdown it could be pretty useful to gain meter while they're down, if you can cancel out of it when they get up.. This is considering that some simple pressure doesn't build an equal amount of meter..



It indeed can be cancelled...I can already see the Thor/Phoenix teams...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2011)

It's nothing new, I think Felicia has a move that charges up meter too.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It's nothing new, I think Felicia has a move that charges up meter too.



She does, her and Amaterasu, but NEITHER one have the speech


----------



## Wicked (Jan 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lawl, we take you serious n shit.



What were you saying? There was a dick in your mouth.





bbq sauce said:


> Melty Blood is a really deep game, but, I'm not going to try and make that point in Capcom thread. :L
> 
> But, what you're talking about isn't more options. It's the same game with out half of what makes the game what it is.
> 
> ...



Why are up bringing up melty blood.. never played it and have no interest in it. It doesn't matter I want more options and don't even deny that's a bad thing. How about you shut your mouth.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 14, 2011)

More options by limiting options. This is a whole new level of crazy.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> More options by limiting options. This is a whole new level of crazy.



I think Shinji activated his Shikai again...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2011)

wait, since when did mahvel needed more options/modes..

multiplayer in MVC alone solos 

i still play MVC2 in my dreamcast for crying out loud


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> What were you saying? There was a dick in your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You quoted my avatar, I assumed it was semi relevant to the topic. Not sure why, given your track record for intelligence.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> What were you saying? There was a dick in your mouth.



I'm not sure anything of your microscopic nature would count as a dick.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 15, 2011)

while going in on Nature Breeze is the norm, this time didnt really seem justified. While me and my folks did play 3rd strike the legit way, we had a blast with system direction and what not. being able to edit, limit, or add on does indeed add variety to the game experience. while none of it may apply or ever be entertain by u all, i have plenty of friends who like that shit. sometimes limiting ur options brings about revelations too. never know. there IS a world below the competitive level in which people just enjoy the game and doing watever they want in it.

1v1 in mvc3 lol. sounds retarded but if someone suggested, i'd be like why not. u'd prolly learn that character alot quicker (u'd be missing how that character gels within a certain team but still...)

meh...this shit is the total opposite of Brawl lol.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> You quoted my avatar, I assumed it was semi relevant to the topic. Not sure why, given your track record for intelligence.



This is coming from a weaboo 




Hangat?r said:


> I'm not sure anything of your microscopic nature would count as a dick.



I know you want me don't deny it


----------



## valerian (Jan 15, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How many spots are left?



Is it 6 or 8?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2011)

The level of idiocy in this thread has skyrocketed.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2011)

Such is the power of fighting games.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 15, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is it 6 or 8?



I'm still thinking a Disney character or two.


----------



## valerian (Jan 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> I'm still thinking a Disney character or two.



I wouldn't mind seeing one of the villains in the game.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 15, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing one of the villains in the game.


Jafar with an Iago projectile.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 16, 2011)

More on Dante's specials and how to perform them. 

[YOUTUBE]njy-IdJoooY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Jan 16, 2011)

I just saw that too. Dante is going to be so whored out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> More on Dante's specials and how to perform them.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]njy-IdJoooY[/YOUTUBE]



dat wolverine


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 16, 2011)

Original Dante For Life!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2011)

if we're getting disney chars, might as well put a ammy counter (well sort of)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2011)

Khris. 

I figured Dante will be one of those overused characters, especially online but I don't see majority of average players doing anything too impressive with his whole move-set.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Khris.





> I figured Dante will be one of those overused characters, especially online but I don't see majority of average players doing anything too impressive with his whole move-set.



lets be honest, more moves DOES NOT mean total kickassery.. if anything he's gonna be complicated to play with and will take some time to get used to him and memorize all his moves.. 

of course i will choose him cuz i am a fanboy, but when it comes to competitiveness its a different story.. 

with all that being said, i hope he doesn't end up in the wrong hands


----------



## Ziko (Jan 16, 2011)

Wait wait wait, they haven't ACTUALLY said there could be some Disney characters right?


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2011)

Not too bothered about Dante being whored out, alot of those people will be average at best, im more worried about the real players mastering him


----------



## Helix (Jan 16, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> More on Dante's specials and how to perform them.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]njy-IdJoooY[/YOUTUBE]



You'd think Ryu would be armless blocking Wolverine like that.


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2011)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2011)

Helix said:


> You'd think Ryu would be armless blocking Wolverine like that.



ryu's chi > wolverine's claws


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2011)

Helix said:


> You'd think Ryu would be armless blocking Wolverine like that.



Are we really trying to make sense of such a game? 

If so then guys like Phoenix, Dormammu and Thor would wreck everyone


----------



## Eki (Jan 16, 2011)

lol, god like powers ftw


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2011)

Vault said:


> Not too bothered about Dante being whored out, alot of those people will be average at best, im more worried about the real players mastering him



Exactly, like similar to what Mike Ross said, I want to see what Dante will be like in the hands of someone who's mastered him.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2011)

He will be really broken thats for sure, i mastered Dante in DMC3 SE  Im going for the same here.


----------



## Helix (Jan 16, 2011)

Vault said:


> Are we really trying to make sense of such a game?



Of course not, I'm just joking. Just blindly watching it I thought it was so ridiculous it was funny because y'know those claws are sharp and all... and Ryu is down crouching with his arms in front.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 16, 2011)

Luckily Silver Surfer's not in the game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 16, 2011)

If you ain't watching, you dumb.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> If you ain't watching, you dumb.



Been watching since the beginning, I thought you went to WCW3? 

MvC2 15k MM is so hype!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Been watching since the beginning, I thought you went to WCW3?
> 
> MvC2 15k MM is so hype!



I decided to go drinking and get drunk the night that I had to go up to the hotel to register.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2011)

this is epic


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I decided to go drinking and get drunk the night that I had to go up to the hotel to register.



Haha, oh geez Duy. 

Love how hype the crowd is during the Neo vs Clockwork MM.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 16, 2011)

This reminds me how cheap Storm is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> This reminds me how cheap Storm is.





Storm always clutched it out for me in my matches with you and Gollum, but my Storm is scrub tier compared to these guys.


----------



## Eki (Jan 16, 2011)

That time of year for EVO.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 16, 2011)

Storm was basically playing keep away that entire last match.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2011)

Such hype/great matches, I was rooting for Clockwork though. 

Epic commentary.


----------



## Noah (Jan 16, 2011)

Sweet jesus. This shit has me so hyped up for MvC3 now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 16, 2011)

No!!!!

CLOCK!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2011)

am fuckin hyped


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 16, 2011)

Those commentators know how to hype up a match.

February 15 couldn't come soon enough.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 17, 2011)

Akuma:


Taskmaster:


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm you beat me to it, haven't bothered to watch the video's yet.

Busy watching WCW3 still, and as expected the stream monsters flooded the chat with the reveals as soon as it came out.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 17, 2011)

Akuma makes Ryu look pretty lame.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow Akuma


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn...Akuma looks super lame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2011)

hatorz gonna get raped


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2011)

In Akuma's trailer there's apparently a boss version of Dr Doom.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 17, 2011)

Akuma confirm is .  Taskmaster confirm is pek.

Every cool kid 13 year old will now be running the same team. Akuma/Dante/Wesker(/Deadpool).  Akuma's 4th alternate costume will be designer jeans and parted purple hair limply covering one of his eyes.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do you care about people whoring them out? Its not like they are going to be any good with them. 

Just do your own thing and dont worry about the n00bs


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 17, 2011)

Yay Akuma.


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 17, 2011)

So, this would make Ryu obsolete then.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 17, 2011)

Akuma's air fireball groundbounces lololol..

Does anyone know anything of the system mechanics in this game?? Is there ground tech / quick rise option? It looks like a lot of the OTGs they do in these videos should be easily avoidable.


----------



## valerian (Jan 17, 2011)

Didn't they say they wanted all the characters to be different from each other or something along  the lines of that? I mean isn't this reason why they're not adding Megaman (I think)? 

So why have they added Akuma? 

Taskmaster looks awesome though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2011)

Because Ryu and Akuma are different?


----------



## Helix (Jan 17, 2011)

Taskmaster and Akuma look great.

The only characters from each side I am not too excited about are She-Hulk and C.Viper. But the roster is looking to be pretty nice.


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2011)

Akuma. 

Taskmaster 
Just wish it wasn't his Skeletor design. I liked the AgentX version more.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't under stand why people complain about Akuma being a clone. Just looking at the gameplay he is vastly different from Ryu, and seems like a crazy rushdown character.


----------



## Eki (Jan 17, 2011)

People will always cry about Akuma, fact


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2011)

but i predict we'll be seeing alot more akumas than ryu's


----------



## Eki (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh and his supers are weak as fuck :[


----------



## Hellion (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah but the SGS/RD is fast


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2011)

Hellion said:


> I don't under stand why people complain about Akuma being a clone. Just looking at the gameplay he is vastly different from Ryu, and seems like a crazy rushdown character.



Because, regardless of how vastly different he actually plays, he's just another goddamn shoto.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 17, 2011)

Noah said:


> Because, regardless of how vastly different he actually plays, he's just another goddamn shoto.



While I understand your complaint. I only have a shoto problem in SF games lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd rather have Akuma then Ryu for the umpteenth time. Dan would be better than both, but I digress.

Just waiting for Sent to be announced.


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2011)

Hellion said:


> While I understand your complaint. I only have a shoto problem in SF games lol



Well, that's becase they're cluttered with shotos. My complaint isn't that there's too many, because there's only two. But for this style of game, that's two too many. If we really wanted variable shoto characters, Ryu should have his MvC1 switch ability back.

My real problem is that Akuma was brought back because he was a hidden character in one of the pre-Vs series Marvel games, and characters like Megaman were rejected because they brought nothing new to the table. If they kept his moves the same, they'd have an argument. But looking at Dante's 40+ moves and thinking of just how many weapons Megaman has collected from Robot Masters over the course of his games makes that a bullshit argument. MM could easily have 40+ moves and bring new gameplay in.

If it's for a Capcom villain, then we should have Bison, the real villain of SF.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Hellion (Jan 17, 2011)

Noah said:


> Well, that's becase they're cluttered with shotos. My complaint isn't that there's too many, because there's only two. But for this style of game, that's two too many. If we really wanted variable shoto characters, Ryu should have his MvC1 switch ability back.
> 
> My real problem is that Akuma was brought back because he was a hidden character in one of the pre-Vs series Marvel games, and characters like Megaman were rejected because they brought nothing new to the table. If they kept his moves the same, they'd have an argument. But looking at Dante's 40+ moves and thinking of just how many weapons Megaman has collected from Robot Masters over the course of his games makes that a bullshit argument. MM could easily have 40+ moves and bring new gameplay in.
> 
> If it's for a Capcom villain, then we should have Bison, the real villain of SF.



Thank you having a basis for your argument. Hell its really hard to disagree with anything you said lol


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Megaman got rejected? Lol


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 17, 2011)

Akuma.... really?

No other worthy people could have been chosen?


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Say, Samanosuke  Heck i can even take fucking Tenkai at this moment


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 17, 2011)

Samanosuke is always my default answer, but even without mentioning him, there are tons others that could have been a better choice.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Samanosuke has potential to have even more moves than fucking Dante  Yet Crapcom are acting like fucking retards. Its too late anyway game is coming out soon.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 17, 2011)

That is so true. I mean he has the formula they're using for Dante right now (transformation, weapon switch, etc), but different styles.

And a kickass design. Imagine Oni Samanosuke and those magnificent locks


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 17, 2011)

Let us remember the fallen. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkIhvprU7FI[/YOUTUBE]

He will truly be missed (or not missed, depending on how you look at this  )


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Greatest Intro ever  

He has alot of weapons, also the Oni transformation  That would be so fucking epic  Also having an ability of sucking out people's health or Supers with his gauntlet . He has projectiles in forms of Fire, ice, soul arrows not to mention some of the elemental powers of his weapons. 

His versatile


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 17, 2011)

But instead we get Akuma


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 17, 2011)

So even AFTER the game is released there will *STILL* be character complaints eh? lol, oh well...


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> But instead we get Akuma



Im pissed alright


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 17, 2011)

Are Zero and Dante the only ones that can switch mid-battle?



IronFist Alchemist said:


> So even AFTER the game is released there will *STILL* be character complaints eh? lol, oh well...



Not like I'd be able to play it anyway. Voicing my opinion is all I can do.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

We complain because Capcom like to shit on fans from a great height


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Akuma's air fireball groundbounces lololol..
> 
> Does anyone know anything of the system mechanics in this game?? Is there ground tech / quick rise option? It looks like a lot of the OTGs they do in these videos should be easily avoidable.



That's what I'm wondering too. I wouldn't be surprised though if Capcom left all Air Combo finishers to have a free OTG, since fighting game nowadays are simplified for everyone.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 17, 2011)

The OTGs are free after the exchange slam, that's why you see so many supers land after the air combo, but you can only do it once...for now


----------



## Helix (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish Dudley was in it...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 17, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> The OTGs are free after the exchange slam, that's why you see so many supers land after the air combo, but you can only do it once...for now



I wasn't talking as much about the supers, as things like, the ground bounce into Akuma land > jive kick > relaunch.

I assume that was done with the jump E, too?

Also, isn't the E button the one where they can mash it for DoA style counter attack?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2011)

the akuma butthurt is so overwhelming


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't mind Akuma being included, though I could think of characters who deserved to be included before him.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I wasn't talking as much about the supers, as things like, the ground bounce into Akuma land > jive kick > relaunch.
> 
> I assume that was done with the jump E, too?
> 
> Also, isn't the E button the one where they can mash it for DoA style counter attack?



Oh well that you can either go for a relaunch or a super, but the OTG is free no matter what and you only get 1 groundbounce per combo, so if you re-launch and do the magic series then end it with E, they'll automatically tech-roll, which I'm guessing is their infinite prevention system at work here.

As for the Aerial Counter, Seth kinda answered that one here


----------



## LayZ (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm just going to call Taskmaster, Kanye West.  

I know he just samples everybody else's shit but the way he puts it together is beautiful.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't mind Akuma being included, though I could think of characters who deserved to be included before him.



This is pretty much my stance on Akuma.

I don't have any personal feelings on him--positive or negative.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 17, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with capcom adding in Akuma? Damn they have no honor commit dagger suicide bunch of dumb fucks.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 17, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> What the fuck is wrong with capcom adding in Akuma? Damn they have no honor commit dagger suicide bunch of dumb fucks.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 17, 2011)

How funny

At least I'm not a weaboo


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you are.

You're also rather unoriginal and a dickrider.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 17, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> I'm pretty sure you are.
> 
> You're also rather unoriginal and a dickrider.



I'm a weaboo 

That's really funny though.. Well If you think I'm a weaboo I'm more than welcome to introduce you to my father and grandmother.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd rather not. You see I'm not really a proponent of inbreeding and I fear I'd offend them as such.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, even more people wanting Samanosuke.  Again, where the hell were you guys when   Which, by the way, was not another useless internet survey as someone claimed earlier but was made by Capcom and WILL be used to determine who's DLC.


----------



## valerian (Jan 17, 2011)

lo0p said:


> Wow, even more people wanting Samanosuke.  Again, where the hell were you guys when   Which, by the way, was not another useless internet survey as someone claimed earlier but was made by Capcom and WILL be used to determine who's DLC.



#1 Gambit (103 votes)
#2 Venom (88)

#3 Gene, Mega Man X (72)

If that's true then they better be DLC.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

GambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambitGambit

Yes.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 17, 2011)

lo0p said:


> Wow, even more people wanting Samanosuke.  Again, where the hell were you guys when   Which, by the way, was not another useless internet survey as someone claimed earlier but was made by Capcom and WILL be used to determine who's DLC.



I was just messing with you dawg.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 17, 2011)

Wait....No Hayato & Jin.... my legendary team is destroyed


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

I miss punching people with giant mech arms.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 17, 2011)

Stark said:


> I miss punching people with giant mech arms.



*BLODIA!!!*


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

It was just so badass.

That and using Cable's pistol to piss off my brothers.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 17, 2011)

i swear to everything i use to make my lil cousin cry by spamming jins Drill kick XD, sweet tears lol


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, but his Drill Kick looked epicly awesome.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 17, 2011)

i hope he's up for dlc at least, by the way check me out wooping ass in mvc2 online, im Team Akuma


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well Akuma don't really care  for
But Taskmaster looks fun

anyway im sold Viewtiful/Spiderman/and Ryu! maybe some Captain also


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 18, 2011)

Taskmaster looks like a fucking boss.

I am so putting him on my main team no matter what.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

Task master looks great i just wish they had used the Udon Costume....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2011)

^ it could be an alternate

I like the one they used better though.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 18, 2011)

Doubt it'll be an alt. Maybe a costume for DLC (hopefully along with Iron Patriot for IM. Not that I'd buy it, it would be nice either way). 

Still, he looks great.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 18, 2011)

I believe that will become an alt costume for him.

Color swapping is lame.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 18, 2011)

alternate costumes use too much ram

palette swaps only


----------



## Starrk (Jan 18, 2011)

You'd think after this many generations of consoles, they'd make a breakthrough in the field of ALTERNATE COSTUMES!


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm just gonna go ahead and list the top 5 Marvel alternate costumes I want to see someday. You can join in too! 

Udon Taskmaster
Rachel Summers Phoenix Deadpool
WWII Cap
Green Scar/World War Hulk
Some sort of mini Hulkbuster Ironman

Also: Marvel Zombie version of everyone.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd like to see logan without his xmen costume but with the jeans and jacket he wears when he's not in his uniform.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 19, 2011)

Iron Patriot Costume is all I care about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I'd like to see logan without his xmen costume but with the jeans and jacket he wears when he's not in his uniform.



This 

10char


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 19, 2011)

They need to make a alternate costume for every female character birthday suit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2011)

speaking of birthdays, my birthday is only 5 after the release.. 

happy birthday indeed


----------



## Sesha (Jan 19, 2011)

Stark said:


> You'd think after this many generations of consoles, they'd make a breakthrough in the field of ALTERNATE COSTUMES!



Well, you know why it'll probably be DLC, as they have to cover rising development costs and all that. Which is totally not the same as nickel-and-diming. Totally.



GeneralFuruichi said:


> Iron Patriot Costume is all I care about.



Same here. Also Elvis MODOK.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 19, 2011)

If they do DLC alt costumes.. they need Dead Man Wade for Deadpool..


----------



## Wicked (Jan 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> If they do DLC alt costumes.. they need Dead Man Wade for Deadpool..



This is Crapcom we're talking about


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 19, 2011)

+12 Rating


=/


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2011)

They need a character some headphones


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2011)

This game needs Iron Fist and Luke Cage. DLC maybe?


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Starrk (Jan 19, 2011)

Noah said:


> Also: Marvel Zombie version of everyone.



Chris Redfield vs Zombie Hulk?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 19, 2011)

We need more Deadpool love.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 19, 2011)

Deadpool is just amazing, I can't wait to try him out.


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2011)

when i look at the full roster of the game..... i can only see myself using maybe like one or two of the whole marvel cast :/


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 19, 2011)

Marvel just reused a majority of their cast from MvC2.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Marvel just reused a majority of their cast from MvC2.



umm no.... Like sure the obvious ones are there , wolvey, hulk, spidey, cap iron man, doom you know the money makers

but when people re still bitching about the lack of Gambit and Venom i say they are doing just fine

Modok
Super-Skull
X-23
She-Hulk
Dormamu
Pheonix
Taskmaster
Dead [mutha fukin] Pool


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 19, 2011)

Just preordered this


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 19, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> This is Crapcom we're talking about



I'm not a Capcom hater, or anything.. but, if you don't believe they'll milk DLC for everything they can get, you're nuts.


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2011)

fuck buying more shit than i can


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yo someone preorder this game for me. Ill rep you for infinity and beyond!


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea, if you suck my finger.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> umm no.... Like sure the obvious ones are there , wolvey, hulk, spidey, cap iron man, doom you know the money makers



Captain America
Hulk
Iron Man
Shuma-Gorath
Doctor Doom
Spider-Man
Magneto
Storm 
Wolverine

At least Capcom brought more new characters.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you expect them not to include people from the previous game? Half the Marvel roster is BRAND NEW!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 19, 2011)

Everyone already knows a majority of the DLC characters will end up being characters from the previous game that the fans want from Marvel's side. They could have added a couple more characters instead of bringing back a character as Shuma-Gorath.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 19, 2011)

Should of, would of, could of.  Everyone has their own personal "Dream Roster" but appreciate the reality a of closely approaching MvC3 release, which was only a pipe dream a year ago. 

Until the game is released all people can do is hype it up, hate on, or simply accept the decision making. Odds are they made a game entertaining enough thats going to get you for your $60 anyways. They know what they're doing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2011)

i'd pay for gambit


----------



## Wicked (Jan 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I'm not a Capcom hater, or anything.. but, if you don't believe they'll milk DLC for everything they can get, you're nuts.



Trolling doesn't work on me bro




typhoon72 said:


> Yo someone preorder this game for me. Ill rep you for infinity and beyond!



If you become the sluttiest whore known to mankind I will preorder


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 19, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Just preordered this



Bout to preordered this , and i could bet my left nut Ken will be DLC


----------



## Starrk (Jan 19, 2011)

WTB Gambit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Captain America *Chunli*
> Hulk  *Ryu*
> Iron Man *Morrigan *
> Shuma-Gorath *Jill*
> ...



Capcom is almost dead even on the "bringing back the old guys Front"

With the Exception of Shuma Gorath all the Marvel "oldies" are Must haves


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2011)

Bout to trade in hella games for this shit


----------



## Noah (Jan 20, 2011)

What fancy stuffs does one get for pre-ordering either version?

Oh, side note: Shuma-Gorath is irrelevant. Is his fanbase really so big that he was necessary to bring back? The only person on the Marvel side of MvC2 less relevant is Marrow


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 20, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Everyone already knows a majority of the DLC characters will end up being characters from the previous game that the fans want from Marvel's side.* They could have added a couple more characters instead of bringing back a character as Shuma-Gorath.



I really hope this isn't the case. There's enough new characters on both sides to bring into this game for DLC. I hope there's no Gambit, Psylocke, Strider, or Jin. This aint MvC 2.5.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 20, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> I really hope this isn't the case. There's enough new characters on both sides to bring into this game for DLC. I hope there's no Gambit, Psylocke, Strider, or Jin. This aint MvC 2.5.



Yeah, it's actually TvC 1.3 with (mostly) new characters.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> I really hope this isn't the case. There's enough new characters on both sides to bring into this game for DLC. I hope there's no Gambit, Psylocke, Strider, or Jin. This aint MvC 2.5.



Agreed. I'm gonna miss guys like Gambit, SonSon, Jin, BB Hood and Commando, but hey, out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 20, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> I really hope this isn't the case. There's enough new characters on both sides to bring into this game for DLC. I hope there's no Gambit, Psylocke, Strider, or Jin. This aint MvC 2.5.



It's easier for Capcom to just update old characters and release them as DLC then making new move sets for new characters.


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2011)

i don't think there are going to be many dlc characters anyway ;O


----------



## Captain Fry (Jan 20, 2011)

here's hoping it will kick some ass!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2011)

As far as I can tell the game will be really good and there will be a lot of depth to it and a lot to take in. It's a mixture of MvC2 and TvC, though it seems the top TvC players are having a easier time with the transition than the MvC2 players.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 20, 2011)

There's some TvCish qualities to it and some MvC2...but it really plays like neither one. This game is it's own beast...it feels different, but it also feels *RIGHT.* Ya'll gonna have to play it to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah that's basically what I was trying to get at Iron. 

The game is a whole new thing, so people going in expecting it to be just like MvC2 are going to be disappointed, I on the other hand can't wait to get my hands on this game and get back into the tournament scene.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm basically making a scene for this shit up in Boston. There's a SSFIV tourney happening on the 22nd around here and I'mma be advertising the SHIT outta this game! NYC will rule Marvel no more....p-probably, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yeah I'm basically making a scene for this shit up in Boston. There's a SSFIV tourney happening on the 22nd around here and I'mma be advertising the SHIT outta this game! NYC will rule Marvel no more....p-probably, lol.



Sounds like a step in the right direction to me, who knows maybe if your tournament scene blows up in Boston you'll see us silly Toronto players making the trip down there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

I want Juggernaut in it or no dice.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 20, 2011)

You jealous?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2011)

Who's that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't see no Juggernaut.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 20, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Who's that?



Product Manager on MvC: John D

Apparently Capcom offices got their stock of the game today. I predict leaks in the upcoming days.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah.

I hope the leaks aren't as bad as they were for Black Ops.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 20, 2011)

Close up picture of the collectors edition items.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2011)

t-shirt comics and..is that a movie?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 20, 2011)

The t-shirt comes with pre-ordering from the Capcom Store.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2011)

the shirt isn't very good


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 20, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah.
> 
> I hope the leaks aren't as bad as they were for Black Ops.



yea, i hope there worse


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2011)

No arcade stick, im disappoint


----------



## Hellion (Jan 20, 2011)

The arcade stick came out last year


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want Juggernaut in it or no dice.



An attitude to stand by.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 21, 2011)

*patiently awaits Lei Lei and Sentinel (ugh) reveals*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to see Jill in action.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2011)

^You and me both.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not good at these games, but I can't wait to play as Chris, Jill, and Wesker.


----------



## canza (Jan 22, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> *patiently awaits Lei Lei and Sentinel (ugh) reveals*




Sorry to burst your bubble but I think Sentinel won't be on the roster, since..well, here. 



I'm probably gonna stick to my favorite franchise as starters, well mainly since I don't play competitively. 
Chun Li, Ryu, and Akuma.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2011)

Eh, it'd be retarded not to put Sent in. One of the most iconic MvC2 chars.


----------



## canza (Jan 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, it'd be retarded not to put Sent in. One of the most iconic MvC2 chars.




That's true, but we already have Storm and Magneto, and those to are basically the Alphas of the second games. So I'd rather see a different new character rather than Sent. But what I wanted to see for Capcom was Strider. Yeah there's contradiction in my post, buy man I enjoyed playing Strider. And I wanted to see clockw0rk do some further damage against everyone.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 22, 2011)

If I can't have Gambit as anything other than DLC, where's Jin?


----------



## Noah (Jan 22, 2011)

If we do get Sentinel, I'd much rather have one of the recent redesigned super Sentinels. That old design is....boo.

I'm gonna go ahead and believe that this deconfirmation is a ruse. Remember when there would be absolutely no more shotos?


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

So Oni Akuma and Evil Ryu ay


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 23, 2011)

what!? its not MvC if theres no Juggernaut. i miss his juggernaut punch and juggernaut head crush. and i want a huge punching bag during practice mode....


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2011)

**


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm going to murder that Magneto of yours in MvC3, Crix.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll kick your Jill all the way back to MvC2


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

How dare you bring the lovely Jill into this.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Once my Dante is mastered  I shall see you guys


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn I wish I got to play this back in October at NYCC/NYAF. Looks awesome can't wait.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm going to murder that Magneto of yours in MvC3, Crix.





Newton said:


> I'll kick your Jill all the way back to MvC2





Vault said:


> Once my Dante is mastered  I shall see you guys



We all know this isn't true. 

You better get ready for the heat.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm wondering if MVC3 is gonna see black ops level sales.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 24, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> I'm wondering if MVC3 is gonna see black ops level sales.



I'm pretty sure it won't. 
Fighting games just aren't as popular as FPS games.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2011)

probably not

but that's probably better anyway


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Brandon get ready for an ass whooping


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Brandon get ready for an ass whooping



"You are the ass-kick-ee, I am the ass-kick-er."


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 24, 2011)

So two character's left to be revealed?

I really hope sentinel isn't in this game.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 24, 2011)

Niitsuma interviews on why certain characters aren't in MvC 3.



Frank West was actually pretty far along in development before he was cut from the line-up. He was essentially cut so the developers could spend time on other characters. But since work was done with him, he seems like a shoe-in for DLC.

Phoenix Wright is being considered for DLC because of his popularity.



Mega Man? Niitsuma said "I assume you?re talking about the original Mega Man. There was a Mega Man slot for this game - we had room for a character from that series. But when it came to the propriety of that character being in a fighting game, Mega Man has some problems.

If we were to adapt the original Mega Man character into a fighting game he would have to have a lot more extra moves and abilities, and that would then create a different Mega Man entirely. You couldn?t retain his original character as he is. So we looked into other Mega Mans, and decided that Zero had the best list of moves already in existence when it comes to fitting into a fighting game."

(I still expect a huge fan outcry to get him in the game as DLC. There was actually a huge outcry from fans that Mega Man wasn't in Super Smash Bros. Brawl, a game not even made by Capcom.)

As far as Zangief? They chose Haggar over him, as everyone suspected.

And I hate to pull up interviews translated into English but this one has a bit more info.



The point I wanted to make essentially boils down to Capcom asked for Gambit but Marvel said "no."


----------



## delirium (Jan 24, 2011)

Maining Phoenix Wright when it he comes out. This might also get my girlfriend to pick up MvC3 on top of SFIV xD


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2011)

Fuck you Marvel.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> "You are the ass-kick-ee, I am the ass-kick-er."



Using Taskmaster ay


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 24, 2011)

Ziko said:


> I'm pretty sure it won't.
> Fighting games just aren't as popular as FPS games.



FPS are shitty games. Shitty things tend to sell more in current society.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> FPS are shitty games. Shitty things tend to sell more in current society.



So damn true, your more likely to find idiotic teenagers who talk shit on a FPS than a fighting game any day of the week, which works for me.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh I totally can't wait, I want to play me some Deadpool goodness ^-^


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 24, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> So two character's left to be revealed?
> 
> I really hope sentinel isn't in this game.



Oh he will be, and the tears from every scrub shall be never-ending


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 24, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Oh he will be, and the tears from every scrub shall be never-ending



The reason I don't want Sentinel in is because we already have like what 5 or 6 X-men characters. I would prefer a different character from the franchise then Sentinel.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 24, 2011)

I wouldn't want Sentinel in, simply because I'm sure they're gonna nerf fly/unfly somehow which shits the fun out everything that is Sentinel.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Instead of Sentinels why dont you just put Bastion


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd rather have Nimrod myself, but as long as the characters have interesting/fun play-styles, couldn't care less really.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

I wouldnt mind Nimrod but since his a shape shifter you would think he will be more about stealing moves. Which Taskmaster already does. So Bastion ftw


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

Personally for whatever reason I'd want to see Mr.Sinister but that's just me.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 24, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Oh he will be, and the tears from every scrub shall be never-ending




They better have that Mango Sentinel.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2011)

Sentinel is not fucking allowed in this game  He better be balanced


----------



## Starrk (Jan 24, 2011)

Sentinel made me lol everytime I fought him.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2011)

Sentinel v Sentinel is always hilarious

fucking flying around everywhere


----------



## Cash (Jan 25, 2011)

How do you drop Frank West? He covered wars you know. He clearly belongs there


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 25, 2011)

My Team W.A.R

*Wesker*


----------



## Eki (Jan 25, 2011)

I was thinking, Viper, Zero, Doom?

I just dunno :/


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

Doom was broken in MvC2, Hope his the same here


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 25, 2011)

yea so much choices , how about Dante. Deadpool. Wolverine


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope Sentinel won't be in the game, I don't want a broken character here too.. MVC2 was a joke.

Anyway, my mains are: Wesker, Dante (the whole world is going to pick him), and I'm not sure about the third.. maybe Haggar.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2011)

Stark said:


> Sentinel made me lol everytime I fought him.



Must not have been good players.

Sentinel is designed to make you sad.



Squall Leonhart said:


> I don't want a broken character here too.. MVC2 was a joke.



In this regard, then, there will be several characters who are "broken". As, in above the other characters.. In a game that has 30+ characters playing uner the same systems, with only their character tools to use, there's going to be a wide margin of difference between the top and bottom. 

Opposed to games like CvS2, with huge rosters, but, with many varying tools that can be gained via groove, that allows characters who'd be otherwise weak on paper, to become strong.

If by "broken" you mean, unplayably strong (O.G ST Akuma comes to mind), then no, it likely won't have any of them.


----------



## Noah (Jan 25, 2011)

Who's going to never be picked? I'm gonna go with that team, just so I'm not some sort of dirty conformist.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

Wait till you get your hands on the game before you start calling teams you fools.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 25, 2011)

What if you aren't getting your hands on the game


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

Well your allowed because that road trip of yours will deprive you of MvC3 for a year or so.


----------



## Noah (Jan 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Wait till you get your hands on the game before you start calling teams you fools.



No! I'm claiming Team Non-Conformist right now!

Who that is though....that'll have to wait until release.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jan 25, 2011)

I might go with a Dante, X-23 and Captain America team..

Dont know for sure yet.. Its going to be a while, have to see how the characters feel. Might end up playing with characters I wouldnt even look at now


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Doom was broken in MvC2, Hope his the same here



Wait...what?

Hahahaha


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2011)

Noah said:


> Who's going to never be picked? I'm gonna go with that team, just so I'm not some sort of dirty conformist.



lol hipster gamers..

Retail copies? I only play 1st build loc tests..


----------



## Noah (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't go lumping me in with that shit. I'm an underdog gamer!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

Noah said:


> Don't go lumping me in with that shit. I'm an underdog gamer!



Just for that you earn my respect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

My team would be, should be, always Zangeif, Juggernaut, and Hulk. Team strong-arm.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2011)

Noah said:


> Don't go lumping me in with that shit. I'm an underdog gamer!



Picking low tier for the sake of them being low tier, is just an option select excuse for when you lose.

Just play characters that you like, don't base it on other people's choice (unless you're counter picking, then it's all good ^^)



CrazyMoronX said:


> My team would be, should be, always Zangeif, Juggernaut, and Hulk. Team strong-arm.



More like Team Giant-slow-moving-hitbox-for-you-to-lockdown-and-fuzzy-guard-me-to-death


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My team would be, should be, always Zangeif, Juggernaut, and Hulk. Team strong-arm.



And mine shall be Dante, Ammy and Trish... I shall name the team "Where Did Your Healthbar Go?"


----------



## valerian (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm, not sure what my team will be in the end. There are so many characters that look fun to play as. 

Ah what the hell, my team will probably be Dante, Amaterasu and Zero. 




Lyra said:


> And mine shall be Dante, Ammy and Trish... I shall name the team "Where Did Your Healthbar Go?"



Deadpool took it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2011)

I think Dante is going to be really unusual. He'll be the most used character, there's no doubt about that, but the number of special attacks he has will probably mean no two Dantes will be played the same way. So while there'll be a Flowchart Dante, there will be enough versatility in Dante's moveset to attract anyone.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 26, 2011)

why are there no original joke characters in this game?? like norimaro from MvC2


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2011)

aionaraP said:


> why are there no original joke characters in this game?? like norimaro from MvC2



I thought he was from MSH v SF?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

Some people will have to give this game a legit shot when it comes out, because it's a sequel 10 years in the making the bar is set really high in a lot of people minds. All I'll say is don't expect Marvel 2 because from what I hear this is a completely brand new thing in a lot of ways and while personally I love the entire MvC series I will embrace the changes in this game as much as possible (or at least try to).


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 26, 2011)

real?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

Seems like that one rumor list was dead on.


----------



## Darc (Jan 26, 2011)

What's DLC? Some sort of re release?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 26, 2011)

watched some vids. I wasn't going to buy this since I never played MvC but those vids are making me want it.

especially that wesker vid.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 26, 2011)

Team Epic Pew Pew: Dante - Deadpool - Chris


----------



## Noah (Jan 26, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> real?



I'm fine with Sentinel. But, ugh, old design Sentinel. I want post-HoM Sentinels. They're more fun.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 26, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> real?



Looks legit to me. It's not really surprising though.


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2011)

Still no Megaman??.....


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2011)

Noah said:


> I'm fine with Sentinel. But, ugh, old design Sentinel. I want post-HoM Sentinels. They're more fun.



And relevent


----------



## Noah (Jan 26, 2011)

^ I stopped paying attention to Marvel around World War Hulk. Are Sentinels even around anymore?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm skeptical, I think its a *very* good fake job.

1.  Arthur clips into the Sentinel model

2.  The mini sentinels don't have any shadows

3.  One of the mini sentinels doesn't have legs, despite having properly placed rocket exhaust

4.  General suspiciousness with the image quality and convenient placement of glare


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2011)

Noah said:


> ^ I stopped paying attention to Marvel around World War Hulk. Are Sentinels even around anymore?



Nope. Bishop killed the ONE sentinels around the Mansion and they where never heard from again.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 26, 2011)

*Hsien-Ko and Sentinel, 100% confirmed.
*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AwivwmIqfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 26, 2011)

lo0p said:


> *Hsien-Ko and Sentinel, 100% confirmed.
> *
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AwivwmIqfc[/YOUTUBE]



*heavy chortles*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 26, 2011)

Great, Hsien-Ko and Sentinel. 

Get your hand off of Viewtiful Joe and Amaterasu Crix.


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2011)

make me


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

Who are you trying to fool Crix, everyone knows you plan to whore out Magneto as always.


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2011)

Sentinel. 

That means this game is now truly Mahvel.


----------



## Noah (Jan 27, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oh, we could only wish. That Goblin is giving me a bit of a boner, even though it's fake.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 27, 2011)

lo0p said:


> *Hsien-Ko and Sentinel, 100% confirmed.
> *
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AwivwmIqfc[/YOUTUBE]



Despite the *horrible horrible camera work*, this looks legit.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 27, 2011)

Just in case there's still some doubt about that magazine (can't possibly imagine why at this point) different pics of the same magazine including the character select screen with Hsien-Ko and the Sentinel and Arthur clipping pic are being posted on different forums.  

I knew Lupinko was legit since the Jill and Shuma DLC reveal, for the record.  I truly feel sorry for all the Mega Man and Frank West fans who desperately tried to cling to false hope, though they may still be DLC in the future.  Also, a big LOL to that Niitsuma (or whatever) 'disconfirming Sentinel' fiasco.


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh. Green Goblin looks real.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 27, 2011)

> I knew Lupinko was legit since the Jill and Shuma DLC reveal, for the record. I truly feel sorry for all the Mega Man and Frank West fans who desperately tried to cling to false hope, though they may still be DLC in the future. Also, a big LOL to that Niitsuma (or whatever) 'disconfirming Sentinel' fiasco.



im really glad mega man wasnt in the game finally. i am sick and tired of all the fanboys moaning spamming shit in all game based forums. its retarded and they all over react and shit. no offense to the fans, but megaman in both versus games SUCK really hard, i mean look at the guy he has like 50 games under his name, 3891797312 armors and abilities, a plethora of villains and all capcom gave him was shitty a shitty movesets. he's not even high tier and too boring to play. capcom just wasted his potential and i dont want to play a half-assed, uninspired character that most of the people in the world loves. i mean, look megaman IS capcom and yet he was treated like shit in a VS game. its just....sad

im tired of saying this as well, but i for one dont want to see the lamest hyper combos of all time in an HD console namely: BEAT PLANE and RUSH DRILL. those were the epitome of lame, lazy, uninspired work from capcom. its so fucking lame i want to throw the chair at the screen every time i see those moves. oh wait, want another example? play tatsunoko vs capcom. megaman's hyper combo there was terrible than MvC2. for fuck's sake, its a machine gun hyper combo. 
i swear to god, METAL SLUG'S heavy machine gun sprite looks and sounds better than that lame piece of crap of a hyper combo move.

so my conclusion is, its better for megaman to not appear in this game if capcom would only give him the same bullshit moveset and not incorporate most of his best armors and moves in a versus game.

its a trend for capcom now, if you guys havent noticed it yet. they're all fucking lazy look at what they did to most of their games. they outsourced all of them to other companies...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 27, 2011)

Hsien-ko/Lei Lei.. sick

Sent is cool, he prob won't be anywhere near the threat he is in Marvel 2.

Phoenix Wright looks fake, but, it'd be dope.

Mega Man is 2nd tier in Marvel 2, great at controlling the scree/running away, excellent options to cover assists, and hard counters Magneto.

stfu if you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

@aionaraP

See now you have me curious, were you a competitive MvC2 and/or MvC player?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 27, 2011)

Jizz, everywhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh GOD 

Is Sentinel babayhhh 


Hsien-ko will be great  keep away  

still wanted jedah


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

Hsien-ko looks like she'll be interesting/fun to play.

Sentinel looks like his old self for the most part.

Feb 15th hurry the fuck up and get here!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 27, 2011)

Will anymore characters be revealed before February 15th or is that it?


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 27, 2011)

> See now you have me curious, were you a competitive MvC2 and/or MvC player?



not really..  



> Mega Man is 2nd tier in Marvel 2, great at controlling the scree/running away, excellent options to cover assists, and hard counters Magneto.



lmao megaman is a mid to low tier character. dont want to argue but you could check official character rankings all over the net.. and my point is, megaman's moveset is lackluster its a shame really how capcom flushed down his potential down the toilet...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

That should be it as far as character reveals go, they may mention something else about DLC characters but I doubt it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdYPREvDge0[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking called it.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 27, 2011)

God I knew Phoenix health was bad.. but not THAT bad..
I mean Ryu took her out in one combo.. And Dark Phoenix isn't good either..
She lost very early..


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 27, 2011)

Hsien-Ko looks like she'll totally shut down projectile spam characters.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 27, 2011)

Sentinel killed SRK


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 27, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


>



How Can this not be real I want it to be real sooooooo bad.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 27, 2011)

You just gotta love how Magneto and Storm are Sent's teammates in its reveal


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess this comic is pretty much useless now...


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 27, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> You just gotta love how Magneto and Storm are Sent's teammates in its reveal


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 27, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Sentinel killed SRK



Yeah pretty much, lol...ben trying to get on there ALL DAY! CUR YOU SENTINEL!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 27, 2011)

If Deadpool is on point for a match against those three he has to make some comment about it for his intro


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

^"Another 10 years of this shit!?"

Just kidding, but it would be epic if Deadpool says something when facing all three.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> How Can this not be real I want it to be real sooooooo bad.



Yeah why isn't that real? I mean it has been proven as fake but by who lol


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 27, 2011)

Hellion said:


> Yeah why isn't that real? I mean it has been proven as fake but by who lol



I was meaning more as a why didn't they put Green Goblin in the game.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2011)

Ahhhhh. I hoenstly don't know why he is not in the game either. He basically ruled the Marvel Universe for 2-3 years.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 27, 2011)

Hellion said:


> Ahhhhh. I hoenstly don't know why he is not in the game either. He basically ruled the Marvel Universe for 2-3 years.



Marvel's side to me is looking pretty meh. Capcom's side seems alot more interesting. To me Marvel's side got worse and worse the more character's they revealed.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 27, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I was meaning more as a why didn't they put Green Goblin in the game.





Hellion said:


> Ahhhhh. I hoenstly don't know why he is not in the game either. He basically ruled the Marvel Universe for 2-3 years.


Glider issues I assume.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^"Another 10 years of this shit!?"
> 
> Just kidding, but it would be epic if Deadpool says something when facing all three.



Maybe when facing specific colors of em:
White Storm:
Deadpool: "HOO HOOO HOO!! Atleast you stopped doing that crap!"

MAHVEL Mags:
Deadpool: "Hey Maggy, you like pringles?"

Mango Sentinel:
Deadpool: "OOOH it's the Mango sentinel!!! The Knicks SUCK!" (Can't say fuck so)


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 27, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Glider issues I assume.



They could of had it that Gob's does a special that uses the glider and then for a time period after he gets it.

Also I could see him doing an air combo and having it do like a fly by as one of the air combo moves.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jan 27, 2011)

Booo Sentinel!!!!!!

Yay Lei Lei this proves that capcom really wants to do a sequel to Darkstalkers


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2011)

*@ aionaraP:* I don't think people were asking for Megaman, people were asking for X. Also you can easily say any character outside of the Top 4, Iron Man, Cyclops, and the top tier assist are low tier. Why not complain about why Morrigan and Felicia being in the game cause they sucked worse than Megaman. Atleast Megaman had a decent runaway and he hard counters Magneto in MvC2.

On a side note, those Sentinel videos needed more fly/unfly action. Guess I'll have to wait longer to see if Sent can cancel into fly mode from almost all his normals.


----------



## Noah (Jan 27, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ aionaraP:* I don't think people were asking for Megaman, people were asking for X. Also you can easily say any character outside of the Top 4, Iron Man, Cyclops, and the top tier assist are low tier. Why not complain about why Morrigan and Felicia being in the game cause they sucked worse than Megaman. Atleast Megaman had a decent runaway and he hard counters Magneto in MvC2.
> 
> On a side note, those Sentinel videos needed more fly/unfly action. Guess I'll have to wait longer to see if Sent can cancel into fly mode from almost all his normals.



Really, we wanted any version of Megaman. X was just the one we wanted most. And sure, he wasn't top tier in MvC2, but his moveset was limited. I pointed out in another post that any version of Megaman could have over different special attacks just from Robot Master/Navi/Maverick attacks, before Capcom even gave him a Mega Upper...whatever the hell that is. 

My complaint was always that Megaman's versatility was never fully utilized and, with this being a new engine, the claim that he was never considered because he "doesn't bring anything new" is a joke. Especially when he's (arguably) Capcom's biggest character. I can only guess that if DLC goes further than just Jill and Shuma, some version of Megaman would be at the top of the list.

I stopped paying attention to the high level play pretty early on in MvC2. How does MM hard counter Magneto?


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't been truly interested in this game since it was first revealed.


----------



## Cash (Jan 27, 2011)

Sentinel's vid was awesome but I dont like the character.Lame.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 27, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> They could of had it that Gob's does a special that uses the glider and then for a time period after he gets it.
> 
> Also I could see him doing an air combo and having it do like a fly by as one of the air combo moves.



GG should have the flyer If he was in the game..

Also lol at having 6 characters from the X-men series


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2011)

MSS

oh god the nostalgia


fuck yes


----------



## Noah (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm eagerly anticipating the revelation that one of the three have been nerfed to high holy shit. The butthurt will be beyond epic. Possibly more so than us sad, sad Megaman fans.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 27, 2011)

Poor Rockman


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2011)

They would have just gave him a terrible remix theme anyway and a unimaginative moveset.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Marvel's side to me is looking pretty meh. Capcom's side seems alot more interesting. To me Marvel's side got worse and worse the more character's they revealed.



based on what?

Marvel has tons of great looking characters that are actually relevant

where as capcom has allot of unknowns [Hagger, Tron, Fucking Aurthur? seriously?]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 27, 2011)

How does relevance equal interesting?

Just because characters like Arthur or Haggar aren't relevant in recent games, doesn't mean they aren't good additions.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> based on what?
> 
> Marvel has tons of great looking characters that are actually relevant
> 
> where as capcom has allot of unknowns [Hagger, Tron, Fucking Aurthur? seriously?]



Haggar and Arthur unknown!?

Get outta here.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 27, 2011)

I kinda like Hsien-ko's voice.



What I *love* is the collective scream of "NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo" from blitz players when they heard Sentinel was in.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> How does relevance equal interesting?
> 
> Just because characters like Arthur or Haggar aren't relevant in recent games, doesn't mean they aren't good additions.



I disagree,a casual gamer isn't gonna wanna play as a bunch of guys he has no fucking clue about


----------



## Noah (Jan 27, 2011)

Considering Capcom is making some wacky new Ghost & Goblins game and Cody/Guy are in SSF4, Arthur and Haggar are hardly irrelevant.

The real difference is in the company. Marvel is a company that relies on characters being updated on a month-to-month basis. The people they submit are going to be true classic characters, big names, or highly relevant. Capcom is going to use a mix of new, classic, staples and fan favorites. Tron isn't relevant, classic or a staple. But, for some ungodly reason, she's a fan favorite. Arthur has a new game coming out, he is practically the definition of classic Capcom and he's been requested since he was an assist in MvC1.

The difference is basically going to be that Marvel wants recognition, Capcom wants nostalgia. That's how I've seen it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2011)

Noah said:


> The difference is basically going to be that Marvel wants recognition, Capcom wants nostalgia. That's how I've seen it.



That's pretty much the truth right there and I'm glad Capcom is going for nostalgia.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2011)

Noah said:


> Considering Capcom is making some wacky new Ghost & Goblins game and Cody/Guy are in SSF4, Arthur and Haggar are hardly irrelevant.
> .



he's not relevant in this respect till the game comes out


----------



## S (Jan 27, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Poor Rockman



Poor Jane
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7OA2Ik7qQc#t=01m31s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noah (Jan 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> he's not relevant in this respect till the game comes out



Fine. Building hype then.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> he's not relevant in this respect till the game comes out



Clearly this man wasn't in the room when Arthur's trailer was 1st shown at NYCC....not relevant my ass


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 27, 2011)

> My complaint was always that Megaman's versatility was never fully utilized and, with this being a new engine, the claim that he was never considered because he *"doesn't bring anything new"* is a joke. Especially when he's (arguably) Capcom's biggest character. I can only guess that if DLC goes further than just Jill and Shuma, some version of Megaman would be at the top of the list.



+1 this. i fought epic wars in other forums about this megaman bullcrap but blinded fanboys just wont listen. it doesnt matter what version megaman is if he were to be added, because capcom doesnt give a shit. they could add X as DLC but im 9000% sure that he will have the same moveset as the previous megaman. the skin is easy to implement but creating a new moveset for megaman will be _'hard work'_ for them. theyre a bunch of lazy bastards, they screw up and spit on the face of their biggest franchise character of all time. HEAVY MACHINE GUN HYPER COMBO!!?? WTF


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2011)

Slowpoke that I am and way behind the news, Phoenix and Akuma got in? I'm simply ecstatic about that.

I won't even mind now if Rockman never makes it in.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2011)

Akuma is in? I don't even keep up with this shit anymore..

Sentinel is still a bitch. 

I still want CapCom.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh sweet Jesus I thought Phoenix had shitty health but man is it abysmal. One combo from Ryu and she was done for, and Sentinel pretty much took her out with two sweeps. I'm still gonna user her though but I hope Dark Phoenix doesn't turn out to be the only viable way to play her.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 28, 2011)

Dropping the ball.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 28, 2011)

HSIEN-KO?!

DAMN!


*DAMN.*


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2011)

Would have preferred Lord Raptor.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 28, 2011)

aionaraP said:


> +1 this. i fought epic wars in other forums about this megaman bullcrap but blinded fanboys just wont listen. it doesnt matter what version megaman is if he were to be added, because capcom doesnt give a shit. they could add X as DLC but im 9000% sure that he will have the same moveset as the previous megaman. the skin is easy to implement but creating a new moveset for megaman will be _'hard work'_ for them. theyre a bunch of lazy bastards, they screw up and spit on the face of their biggest franchise character of all time. HEAVY MACHINE GUN HYPER COMBO!!?? WTF



The heavy machine gun super was an ode to Megman Legend.

But wait!!!

Doesn't Dante and Deadpool have something similar in MvC3!? Garbage characters, get those 2 out of here too!!!


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 28, 2011)

atleast their other hyper combos arent as bad as megaman's beat plane and rush drill....


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 28, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 28, 2011)

I can actually understand Zen-aku's opinion, but I think there are other characters that I would prefer if they were replaced with other and better cast.

Capcom side-
Remove: Amaterasu, Hsien-Ko, Tron Bonne.

Add: Samanosuke (Onimusha), Chuck Green (Dead Rising 2), Megaman (I don't really like Megaman myself but I think he should be there because of his popularity and fanbase.. and I prefer him over Tron Bonne), Alex (SF3, I liked him in TVC).

Marvel side-
Remove: She Hulk, Sentinel, Shuma-Gorath.

Add: Green Goblin, Juggernaut, The Punisher.


Oh and replace that Spencer model.. everyone like the  way better.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 28, 2011)

Which is weird, since given the lack of super armor and slower speed, the speedy rushdown characters should be just the thing to take Sentinel apart.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2011)

will their be anymore character reveals? this game is bigger than i thought.


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

She-Hulk is just


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2011)

she's ok, I like how every character has potential to be top players depending on how the person use them, makes it hard to take it easy on anyone .


----------



## Starrk (Jan 28, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Marvel side-
> Remove: She Hulk, Sentinel, Shuma-Gorath.
> 
> Add: Green Goblin, Juggernaut, *The Punisher.*



In place of Cable?

I like it.


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2011)

Cash said:


> She-Hulk is just



Same with Tron Bonne, Trish and C. Viper.

But I don't really mind since fighting games these days need more female characters.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't see the problem with Trish.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2011)

No _Rival Schools_ characters?

I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 28, 2011)

Proxy said:


> No _Rival Schools_ characters?
> 
> I'm very disappointed.



Pfft, I want _Power Stone_ characters.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 28, 2011)

Cash said:


> She-Hulk is just



Torpedo assist is a low, can thus able to set up unblockables, and can pick up OTGs..

She's at least good in that regard.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2011)

Stark said:


> Pfft, I want _Power Stone_ characters.



That could work too 

Do we really need a Hulk and She-Hulk. I mean, if you want to add another female character, not her.

I'm hoping for some news on DLC characters. There's still hope


----------



## Starrk (Jan 28, 2011)

I want Falcon & Rouge from _Power Stone_.

Maybe Jack & Accel if possible.


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Same with Tron Bonne, Trish and C. Viper.
> 
> But I don't really mind since fighting games these days need more female characters.



Could have been Psylocke or Rouge. They are way cooler than She-Hulk. Just a lame character.

I like the other 3 you mentioned.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 28, 2011)

We ain't done yet, bitches.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 28, 2011)

Cash said:


> Could have been Psylocke or Rouge. They are way cooler than She-Hulk. Just a lame character.
> 
> I like the other 3 you mentioned.


I LOVE Psylocke and Rogue too. 

But this is a new game and I'm interested to see what new characters can do.  Especially since I haven't had an opportunity to play it yet.  If I want to play Psylocke and Rogue I'll just play MvC2, which isn't a bad thing.

I must admit I'd love to see what Psylocke's 3D model would look like.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 28, 2011)

Daedus said:


> We ain't done yet, bitches.



Here's hoping for Green Goblin.


----------



## Eki (Jan 28, 2011)

Theres a reason why Megaman wasn't in the game. And yet people still can't understand that. Im more than happy to have Zero


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2011)

Cash said:


> Could have been Psylocke or Rouge. They are way cooler than She-Hulk. Just a lame character.
> 
> I like the other 3 you mentioned.



Rogue Doesn't have the right power set any more for a fighting game

and Psylocke is the epitome of Lame, Nothing But lame Asian/Ninja-Sploitation  that was so rampant in the 90s

She Hulk is Marvels Wonderwoman she should of been int he first games, but it was the 90's and  marvels only worthwhile franchise was Spiderman and X-men


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2011)

Stark said:


> I want Falcon & Rouge from _Power Stone_.
> 
> Maybe Jack & Accel if possible.



Wang-Tang is the best, imo.

Kinda like a Super-Sayian when he powers up.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Wang-Tang is the best, imo.
> 
> Kinda like a Super-Sayian when he powers up.



YUSH! Wang-Tang in MvC would be epic.


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Rogue Doesn't have the right power set any more for a fighting game
> 
> and Psylocke is the epitome of Lame, Nothing But lame Asian/Ninja-Sploitation  that was so rampant in the 90s
> 
> She Hulk is Marvels Wonderwoman she should of been int he first games, but it was the 90's and  marvels only worthwhile franchise was Spiderman and X-men



She Hulk is a lame character though. Her and Hagger.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2011)

Cash said:


> She Hulk is a lame character though. Her and Hagger.



no she isn't

shes one of the few female marvel heroes that can hold a ongoing book

shes is about as iconic as it gets when it comes to female comic book characters


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

And she sucks


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2011)

Cash said:


> And she sucks





Nope


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

Awful. Looks like the green giant on the green bean can.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2011)

if the  Giant was a Hot Amazon sure


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

sadly just a shitty looking man


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Yeah she looks like a man


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

Sadly a story full of truth


----------



## Proxy (Jan 28, 2011)

In the game, her face is masculine looking.

And we don't need any other females. Storm is more than enough


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

Proxy said:


> In the game, her face is masculine looking.
> 
> And we don't need any other females. Storm is more than enough



Yet we also have Trish and one of her alts makes her FemDante!


----------



## Newton (Jan 28, 2011)

what **


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

Newton said:


> what **



Third costume.


----------



## Eki (Jan 28, 2011)

People like to whore the cool colours.

Gotta stay original


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm going to totally use Black Trish.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Nope




*Spoiler*: __ 




Eat your vegetables, citizen!​


----------



## Proxy (Jan 29, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Yet we also have Trish and one of her alts makes her FemDante!





Storm and Trish on the same team


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

Wu-Tang clan should be up in here :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2011)

Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You thinking of her cousin


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Eki said:


> Wu-Tang clan should be up in here :33



That's mother fucking god tier right there.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

Eki said:


> Wu-Tang clan should be up in here :33


LOL

This game was fun as fuck! Why did you have to post this!! 

Now I want to play it again. 

Method and Rza 4 Lyfe!


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

i was reminded of it for some reason


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder will they have a Black Chun Li alt...or a White Storm alt.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 29, 2011)

Proxy said:


> No _Rival Schools_ characters?
> 
> I'm very disappointed.



It's a disappoint worthy of disappointment.



Stark said:


> I want Falcon & Rouge from _Power Stone_.
> 
> Maybe Jack & Accel if possible.



Wang and Ryoma (though he might be too clonish)

Rouge I agree with. Falcon, no.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 29, 2011)

And that's why I will always say:

Dropping the ball.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wonder will they have a Black Chun Li alt...or a White Storm alt.



..not sure if want

doesn't mvc2 have black sakura?


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> ..not sure if want
> 
> doesn't mvp2 have black sakura?



What is a MVP2? Marvel vs Pacific Comics 2?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2011)

lol it must be late


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol it must be late



Yeah, I need to carry my ass to the sack to start another fucking day of work...

When this game come out again?


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

feb 15.

Agonizing


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Prepare yourself NF.


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

psn ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

It's for 360 users as well you blind bastard (though it's hard to tell when you look at the list). 

360 side needs to step it up.


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

i saw the psn list and then i saw the 360 list, then i made that post


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

That's why I said the 360 side need to step up. 

*coughs Eki* 

Edit:

Highlights video from the tournament Gamespot is holding. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UfSMRhR8r4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Guess some of these guys don't know about X-factor.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

MvC2 anyone?

I'm on right now. PSN: Duy123.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol why was that retard in the first fight attack? There was 3 seconds left with him leading. Then he gets hit by 2 Iron Man beams.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

Fuck it I give up. I am going to preorder , wasn't interested in this game but the vids I watched totally make me want it. 

Now what console to get it for. 

probably will use a capcom team, cant be bothered by marvel. jill,chris and wesker is probably going to be it since im a RE fan.


----------



## Cash (Jan 29, 2011)

Eki said:


> psn ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



smh I know. Too many of them


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Fuck it I give up. I am going to preorder , wasn't interested in this game but the vids I watched totally make me want it.
> 
> Now what console to get it for.
> 
> probably will use a capcom team, cant be bothered by marvel. jill,chris and wesker is probably going to be it since im a RE fan.



Get it for the PS3


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Fuck it I give up. I am going to preorder , wasn't interested in this game but the vids I watched totally make me want it.
> 
> Now what console to get it for.
> 
> probably will use a capcom team, cant be bothered by marvel. jill,chris and wesker is probably going to be it since im a RE fan.




look at the list in the matchmaking thread and see for yourself which you should pick


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UfSMRhR8r4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Guess some of these guys don't know about X-factor.



I raged


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Fuck it I give up. I am going to preorder , wasn't interested in this game but the vids I watched totally make me want it.
> 
> Now what console to get it for.
> 
> probably will use a capcom team, cant be bothered by marvel. jill,chris and wesker is probably going to be it since im a RE fan.



I knew you'd see the error of your ways


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I knew you'd see the error of your ways



What error? I just never played any of the MvC games so why would I have been interested.  + I don't really care about marvel characters except for iron man.

I mostly blame for american comics barely existing over here. 


Also PS3 version it shall be (pre-ordered)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2011)

MVC2 is okay if you like hectic games that have things going on screen all the time. It might not be your type of fighting game though if you're more used to a traditional 2D Fighter like SF2 or SF Alpha. I'm not getting MVC3 because I don't really like the MVC style anymore and I'm more into traditional, less hectic fighters nowadays. I also don't like the roster too much either.


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2011)

cool

Akuma's raging demon can phase through Doom's Photon hyper (and I'm assuming others that are similar)?

Oh dear


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Cash said:


> smh I know. Too many of them



*Looks at matchmaking thread*

Those 360 players need to make their presence known then.


----------



## Cash (Jan 29, 2011)

I have both systems. D-pad says PS3. Friends say 360


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

Cash said:


> I have both systems. D-pad says PS3. Friends say 360



I personally sometimes prefer the 360 controller+stick.

for some reason during intense fights my thumb moves around and I start pressing the D-pad with the joint instead of mah thumb and it hurts after few minutes


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Cash said:


> I have both systems. D-pad says PS3. Friends say 360



Better make a decision soon, the game isn't going to wait on you. 

Unless you destroy every location that has it in stock.


----------



## Cash (Jan 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I personally sometimes prefer the 360 controller+stick.
> 
> for some reason during intense fights my thumb moves around and I start pressing the D-pad with the joint instead of mah thumb and it hurts after few minutes


Only time I like the 360 D-pad is when I FADC. Makes it so much easier for me. Knowing how MVC3 is inputs shouldnt be a problem at all. I hope so at least. 


Violent-nin said:


> Better make a decision soon, the game isn't going to wait on you.
> 
> Unless you destroy every location that has it in stock.



Maybe I will . I probably wont get CE like I wanted but I at least want it on launch. probably 360 version. At least I can keep pounding on Eki


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Fair enough, Eki is free anyways.


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

pfft yeah right. All i have to use is C. Viper and your done-skiiii


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

If I had a choice, I'd get it for the 360 simply cause Live has better connection than PSN.

But too bad I only have a PS3, and will probably stop playing online after a month or so. I am pretty sure my arcade is gonna get that shit set up on the first day. Expect some Top8 footage from my arcade after a few weeks of release.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> MVC2 is okay if you like hectic games that have things going on screen all the time. It might not be your type of fighting game though if you're more used to a traditional 2D Fighter like SF2 or SF Alpha. I'm not getting MVC3 because I don't really like the MVC style anymore and I'm more into traditional, less hectic fighters nowadays. I also don't like the roster too much either.


I don't like SF one bit so hooray I guess. 

I normally am more into fighters like blazblue, guilty gear, virtua fighter 5(even though its nothing like BB and GG) and so on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> If I had a choice, I'd get it for the 360 simply cause Live has better connection than PSN.
> 
> But too bad I only have a PS3, and will probably stop playing online after a month or so. I am pretty sure my arcade is gonna get that shit set up on the first day. Expect some Top8 footage from my arcade after a few weeks of release.



Screw you people in Cali with your huge scene and decent number of arcades to play at.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Screw you people in Cali with your huge scene and decent number of arcades to play at.



screw you people who have arcades and a scene at all


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> screw you people who have arcades and a scene at all



Toronto has a scene but I'm not as close as I'd like to be from arcades, plus traffic getting to it is a royal pain in the ass so I always find myself too lazy to go.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> screw you people who have arcades and a scene at all



Seconded


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Toronto has a scene but I'm not as close as I'd like to be from arcades, plus traffic getting to it is a royal pain in the ass so I always find myself too lazy to go.



I only know of one arcade and its 2 hours away and its filled with gambling machines and time crisis 1 and house of the dead 2


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

santa cruz has got quite a good arcade. Decent shit like tekken, MvC2, and some others. but thats in santa cruz. Quite a drive. But i think im going to Dave n busters tonight to see what kind of games they got there.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> *Looks at matchmaking thread*
> 
> Those 360 players need to make their presence known then.



Pfft, I'm mainly playing this on the PS3, don't get it twisted


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Screw you people in Cali with your huge scene and decent number of arcades to play at.



lol now I think about it, the friend I am going to meet soon in america lives in cali 

She did say she was going to take me to some arcades


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

i also hope they fucking nerf the shit out of Sent.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol now I think about it, the friend I am going to meet soon in america lives in cali
> 
> She did say she was going to take me to some arcades



Lucky bastard.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

I swear there is like no arcades in Ohio....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

Eki said:


> i also hope they fucking nerf the shit out of Sent.



Why not make everyone as good as Sent?

Wouldn't that be more fun?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like the party isn't over just yet.



> Shacknews updated their story on the reveals of Marvel vs Capcom 3's Sentinel and Hsien-ko with some good news. Capcom confirmed for them that there are indeed more character announcements coming, and soon!
> 
> "Capcom has confirmed to Shacknews that the character reveals for Marvel vs. Capcom 3 are not finished quite yet. "All will be revealed in the next couple of weeks," a rep told Shacknews."
> 
> While I'm sure the remaining reveals are DLC characters, Shacknews does also verify that, along with Akuma and Taskmaster, Sentinel and Hsien-ko are unlockable characters.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

Wait...there is MORE characters? Whaaa?

*prays that it is Phoenix Wright*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

WTF unlockable characters!?

I so do not want to beat the game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2011)

Usually how Japanese developers role, they love unlockables, American developers on the other hand hate unlockables.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

Every fighter I played prior to this gen had some unlockable character of some sort, hell some fighters this gen had unlockables as well. Don't know why people is bitching about it now. Just beat the Arcade mode on certain difficulties is most likely the requirement. It'll only take like a half and hour.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2011)

Ugh, unlockable characters. 

Why couldn't Capcom just have them all unlocked like in SSF4.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Every fighter I played prior to this gen had some unlockable character of some sort, hell some fighters this gen had unlockables as well. Don't know why people is bitching about it now. Just beat the Arcade mode on certain difficulties is most likely the requirement. It'll only take like a half and hour.



SSF4 didn't have unlockable characters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> SSF4 didn't have unlockable characters.



lol because they didn't want piss off people even more by making them reunlock characters


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

fuck going online first. The main point is to go to training mode, learn moves / teams first then go to story mode, test shit out, get used to shit, then go online and rape scrubs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2011)

unlockables :33 

shouldn't take more than one all nighter


----------



## Sesha (Jan 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...there is MORE characters? Whaaa?
> 
> *prays that it is Phoenix Wright*



Most likely just Galactus. Don't get your hopes up.



Duy Nguyen said:


> WTF unlockable characters!?
> 
> I so do not want to beat the game.



Don't worry. Getting enough points necessary for the unlockables is supposedly very easy. You get thousands of Battle Points just from beating Arcade mode.



Khris said:


> unlockables :33
> 
> shouldn't take more than one all nighter



Probably won't take very long. The only thing that requires a lot of BP is likely just the characters.


----------



## Noah (Jan 29, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Most likely just Galactus. Don't get your hopes up.
> .



That's most likely it. Galactus and Herald Doom...or whatever he is.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't mind unlockables means I have a reason to play arcade mode.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2011)

Another check on your faggotry list.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't mind unlockables means I have a reason to play arcade mode.



Same. Unlockables give fighting games a sense of purpose for me. I get bored easily with the genre cuz I only really play either when my friends are over, or when I fight online against you guys, and that's on the off chance I decide to log on.

Having something to unlock gives the gamer somethin' to do.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Don't worry. Getting enough points necessary for the unlockables is supposedly very easy. You get thousands of Battle Points just from beating Arcade mode.



The point is for me to never even touch Arcade Mode.

I mean it wouldn't take me long to do it, it's just more of an annoyance that I had to deal with.

Why would you test things out on a computer?
The computer actually dumbs you down. I rather just figure things out while playing with other people and test theories and stuff out later in training mode.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 30, 2011)

You get points for doing *ANYTHING* in this game, so technically, you don't ever have to touch Arcade Mode...tho I'd imagine it'd be the fastest/easiest way to get points.


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait... this game has BP like SSF4??


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 30, 2011)

Good news everyone. Announcements for MvC 3 aren't done quite yet.





> [Update: 12:05pm] Capcom has confirmed to Shacknews that the character reveals for Marvel vs. Capcom 3 are not finished quite yet. "All will be revealed in the next couple of weeks," a rep told Shacknews.



Does this mean just the bosses of single player mode? Does this mean more playable characters within the game itself? DLC?

Impossible to say at this point. Although if I had to guess, I'd say DLC.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, it's most likely the boss/sub-bosses or gameplay of DLC characters


----------



## Wicked (Jan 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Another check on your faggotry list.



My left leg is sore, wanna massage It?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> You get points for doing *ANYTHING* in this game, so technically, you don't ever have to touch Arcade Mode...tho I'd imagine it'd be the fastest/easiest way to get points.



lol when i was kid playing MvC 2 i used to leave it on practice mode, go to bed, then wake up with 300,000 points


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jan 30, 2011)

Hopefully, the MvC3 save date will be transferable.

I don't mind unlocking things, but what really sucked in Vanilla SFIV was when you went to a friend's house with your copy of the game and couldn't play with unlocked character right away because the save data couldn't be transfered.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 30, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol when i was kid playing MvC 2 i used to leave it on practice mode, go to bed, then wake up with 300,000 points



Who didn't do that shit?


----------



## Helix (Jan 30, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Good news everyone. Announcements for MvC 3 aren't done quite yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasn't MvC3 gone gold by now? Everything from this point will be DLC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

lKazuhiro said:


> Hopefully, the MvC3 save date will be transferable.
> 
> I don't mind unlocking things, but what really sucked in Vanilla SFIV was when you went to a friend's house with your copy of the game and couldn't play with unlocked character right away because the save data couldn't be transfered.



don't hold your breath for it, ever since the creation of trophies the save datas are mostly untransferable


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2011)

Mission mode, better learn those inputs boys and girls:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8R7Mepn3ok&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, now I got a head start on knowing how Wolverine plays.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

going with "mission" mode, huh? 

menu also looks crappy


----------



## Velocity (Jan 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> don't hold your breath for it, ever since the creation of trophies the save datas are mostly untransferable



Software Update 3.6 is introducing Cloud Saving, so saves will be transferrable on compatible games.


----------



## Helix (Jan 30, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Software Update 3.6 is introducing Cloud Saving, so saves will be transferrable on compatible games.



Only for Playstation Plus subscribers.


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2011)

I enjoy those mission mode types of things 

I'm also glad there are unlockables


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Software Update 3.6 is introducing Cloud Saving, so saves will be transferrable on compatible games.



really? :33



Helix said:


> Only for Playstation Plus subscribers.



awwwww  



Newton said:


> I enjoy those mission mode types of things
> 
> I'm also glad there are unlockables



i know they're always fun pek 

but i never finish the vega/barlog ones in SF  

good thing, he isn't around this time


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

I intend to get into online console gaming this year.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 30, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Why not make everyone as good as Sent?
> 
> Wouldn't that be more fun?



But, see, if everyone was good, chances are the player actually has to be good to use their full character's full potential (usually). 



Esura said:


> I swear there is like no arcades in Ohio....



When i went to Season's Beatings back in Oct. The Ohio guys said they play at a place called Arcade Legends or something of that sort.

Dunno where it is in relation to you, but, it's worth looking into.


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

might as well just go to Japan to play arcade games now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

Eki said:


> might as well just go to Japan to play arcade games now



BRB to japan for some arcade games?

though I do have to admit I would love to go to an arcade in japan.


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

and get raped by some pale asians


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

Eki said:


> and get raped by some pale asians



That's racist.

Some Asians have seen _Jersey Shore_.


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

ok, maybe once in a while get raped by some orange asians.


----------



## Noah (Jan 30, 2011)

Get ready to here this and much more every match you play online. Every. Single. Match. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmSv-HvDjAY[/YOUTUBE]

Dude doesn't even need Optic Blast.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

Noah said:


> Get ready to here this and much more every match you play online. Every. Single. Match.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmSv-HvDjAY[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Holy shit. deadpool is hilarious, is he like this in the comics too? (never read any of the comics)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Did someone say Deadpool?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Did someone say Deadpool?



oh yes we said deadpool


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Did someone say Deadpool?



I didn't say anything.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 30, 2011)

Final Boss 


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]a72R8mokdNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starrk (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 30, 2011)

I can already tell that boss is going to piss me off. I love Galactus, but he's going to kick my ass.n


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are the kinda bosses I hate. From what I could see, atleast 3 of those moves weren't even evadable....


----------



## Noah (Jan 30, 2011)

So Cosmic Akuma and Doom are the mini-bosses? Shouldn't it be Wesker and Doom, considering the story is that they're bringing about all these shenanigans? 

As far as Galactus.....he looks far less epic than he should. Looks like a typical giant boss to me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2011)

Hate these pieces of gutter-trash who got the game early.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 30, 2011)

Noah said:


> So Cosmic Akuma and Doom are the mini-bosses? Shouldn't it be Wesker and Doom, considering the story is that they're bringing about all these shenanigans?



Apparently it's Wesker or Akuma. So logically that also means another Marvel character besides Doom.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 31, 2011)

The herald bosses are Wesker, Akuma, Doom and Dormammu.



Noah said:


> So Cosmic Akuma and Doom are the mini-bosses? Shouldn't it be Wesker and Doom, considering the story is that they're bringing about all these shenanigans?
> 
> As far as Galactus.....he looks far less epic than he should. Looks like a typical giant boss to me.



Supposedly there are several stages to the fight, like Yami in TvC. Though I don't quite remember if that was from Lupinko or just speculation/second-hand info based on hints.

At any rate, it looks fine to me. Don't see what else they can do. Not like they could slap quick-time events or elaborate mid-fight cutscenes in there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2011)

video deleted


----------



## S (Jan 31, 2011)

^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Hate these pieces of gutter-trash who got the game early.



I do too, but atleast we get to see the game early


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2011)

galactus looks damn hard 


i like pek


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

That was kinda cool


----------



## LayZ (Jan 31, 2011)

The intro left me speechless. :amazed


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2011)

That ending shot needs to be made into a wallpaper.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 31, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> That ending shot needs to be made into a wallpaper.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol at Deadpool and Dante taunting one another


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2011)

RYu and wolverine


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 31, 2011)

haha morrigan tries to seduce Chris.. 
and LOL @ Chun trying to aim for Dooms "weak spot"...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice intro, I suppose. Is there only 4 villains in this game or what?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 31, 2011)

Dunno if it was posted but


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Aw shit, that stream had that MANGO SENTINEL!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2011)

Needs Venom, Carnage, Rolento and Sigma.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

celebpoison said:


> haha morrigan tries to seduce Chris..
> and LOL @ Chun trying to aim for Dooms "weak spot"...



lucky chris :ho

what will jill say


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Needs Venom, Carnage, Rolento and Sigma.



Change Carnage and Rolento for Jedah and Juggernaut and I'll agree.


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2011)

Or Dio Brando


----------



## Helix (Jan 31, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Dunno if it was posted but



What is with all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) playing MvC3 two weeks before release? Goddamnit, I hope their system blows up or something.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2011)

Good to see Galactus isn't easy mode.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Or Dio Brando


Awesome as it would be, never gonna happen.


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2011)

Helix said:


> What is with all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) playing MvC3 two weeks before release? Goddamnit, I hope their system blows up or something.



Lol, that's how it is with every game. The people who made the game probably get it early and maybe an extra copy to give away.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope these peoples houses blow up (is jealous). 

Intro looked nice, the ending wasn't bad either.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 31, 2011)

I just saw Hsien-Ko tell Galactus that he should've run when he had the chance.


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2011)

fuck.... so close 

I even have it marked on my Agenda on my phone

I have this as my wallpaper :3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 31, 2011)

Just found my new wallpaper.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2011)

man i'm pumped, i can't wait to have this game


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2011)

This is my Valentine present from my fiance, and I have never loved her more lol


----------



## Sesha (Jan 31, 2011)

cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2011)

Hellion said:


> This is my Valentine present from my fiance, and I have never loved her more lol



its also my birthday gift from my family


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder if people are still calling her broken.

---

Wesker owns you:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLL90q3as4M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> its also my birthday gift from my family



People care for us


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUsmBqz9ZUk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

 @ all the people on SRK overreacting about this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn Phoenix is straight paper.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah seems like a last resort character, someone to finish off characters with low health.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 1, 2011)

people calm down...lol Phoenix has 2 life bars and she was on her 2nd life bar when your watching that vid.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2011)

^She wasn't in Dark Phoenix if that's what your talking about.


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

Dark Phoenix, be mine


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I wonder if people are still calling her broken.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I eat rockets


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> @ all the people on SRK overreacting about this.



Don't you find it a bit of a big deal for whoever wanted to main her?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2011)

they had to nurf her somehow

14 more days til launch.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 1, 2011)

Marvel 3 stick is "meh".


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Don't you find it a bit of a big deal for whoever wanted to main her?



Not really, hell part of me wanted to main her but I never even touched the game so for all I know I wouldn't be gel with her at all. There's a reason Seth said when using her don't get hit but he also said she has all the tools at her disposal to quickly turn the tide of the battle (not even talking about Dark Phoenix). Plus in that video the person playing her did a very unsafe tag in and got punished badly, you should never let a character like Hulk get a free hit on you like that unless your eager to die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Face me! 


WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Don't care for Phoenix.


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

soon to be, pheonix and deadpool whores. Hoorah. But im glad they stuck to c. viper being a technical fighter for the advanced players :33


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Not really, hell part of me wanted to main her but I never even touched the game so for all I know I wouldn't be gel with her at all. There's a reason Seth said when using her don't get hit but he also said she has all the tools at her disposal to quickly turn the tide of the battle (not even talking about Dark Phoenix). Plus in that video the person playing her did a very unsafe tag in and got punished badly, you should never let a character like Hulk get a free hit on you like that unless your eager to die.



All the tools won't help her once she gets hit once by Hulk :X
And it's not like Hulk can only hit with that slow attack when you make a mistake, if I recall correctly - he can "absorb" some attacks before he's being shaken.

Well.. if I was planning to main her - this video would lower my expectations.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> All the tools won't help her once she gets hit once by Hulk :X
> And it's not like Hulk can only hit with that slow attack when you make a mistake, if I recall correctly - he can "absorb" some attacks before he's being shaken.
> 
> Well.. if I was planning to main her - this video would lower my expectations.



Phoenix is supposed to be a execution heavy character, high risk, high reward Seth has stated this time and time again.

That video was a terrible player vs the AI, the higher level players won't make idiot mistakes like that.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like the dudes at SRK ain't the only ones overreacting....


----------



## quantum711 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys if I pre ordered from the capcom store 2 weeks before the release using ups economy shipping, does that mean I'm not guaranteed to get it day 1?


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

quantum711 said:


> Hey guys if I pre ordered from the capcom store 2 weeks before the release using ups economy shipping, does that mean I'm not guaranteed to get it day 1?



You probably aren't guaranteed.


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

Should of just gone to a store and pre-ordered. Though i remember some people ordered Black Ops online and got it on day 1


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

Eki said:


> Should of just gone to a store and pre-ordered. Though i remember some people ordered Black Ops online and got it on day 1



Amazon is doing day ones though.

However, I live _right_ next door to a Gamestop so fuck pre-ordering online.


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

lol, its like an hour walk for me to my local gamestop. So ill probably get up early and walk my ass over there on the day


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm getting my copy from K-Mart day one. 

No one knows about them K-Mart deals.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2011)

K-Mart, that went out of business up here.


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

its like the gay distant cousin of walmart lmao


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> K-Mart, that went out of business up here.





Eki said:


> its like the gay distant cousin of walmart lmao



$25 off of MvC3 makes K-Mart good in my book.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 1, 2011)

25$ off  ?


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 1, 2011)

lol ^^ 

10char


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

Power Trade 25% - Dead Space 2, Killzone 3, Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds
Gamestop


----------



## Proxy (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm tempted to get the collector's edition, but I'm unsure about the DLC characters.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 1, 2011)

does anyone know where to get the MVC3 fightstick? or at least a preorder.


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

madcats website


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Proxy said:


> I'm tempted to get the collector's edition, but I'm unsure about the DLC characters.



Me too. 
Also, I love your sig. 

I'm kind of torn now between this and Hyperdimention Neptunia...sigh...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

Proxy said:


> I'm tempted to get the collector's edition, but I'm unsure about the DLC characters.



For $10 extra, you honestly have NOTHING to lose...might as well.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> madcats website



imma have to check every day arnt i lol i hope its up for order soon enough for me to order it in time for launch day!


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

id rather get the black and red TE stick. Looks much better


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not a stick person.

Its all about the pad.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

yo, wheres that 25$ off deal ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2011)

i didn't find the pad in the capcom store.. am i missing something?


----------



## LayZ (Feb 2, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> yo, wheres that 25$ off deal ?


He probably just has a gift card or something.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

there is no pad, its a fight stick and its not out yet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

I want an arcade cabinet shell that I can wrap around my TV and hook up to the PS3 for my copy.

That'd be nice.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

LayZ said:


> He probably just has a gift card or something.



Nooooooooo...Lies ?........ it was all Lies


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

> I hope the game at least puts in a monster hunter stage where you're on top of that fortress from freedom 2 where you fight Lao Shan and you can see it walking towards the fort with people attacking it then when it gets close it stands up and either attacks the fort or gets hit by the dragonator and next to the characters you can see the balistas being manned by people that go flying if you hit them. They'd also have to play the monster hunter theme.



Do it Capcom.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Which team should I pick?

Team 1: Dante/Trish/Morrigan

or

Team 2: Trish/Morrigan/x-23 (or Felicia)


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope the bottom right is Cylcops. 



Esura said:


> Which team should I pick?
> 
> Team 1: Dante/Trish/Morrigan
> 
> ...



What's stopping you from using both?


----------



## Cash (Feb 2, 2011)

Any word on a replay mode similar to Street Fighter 4? Would be awesome if we could upload fights to youtube too.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Which team should I pick?
> 
> Team 1: Dante/Trish/Morrigan
> 
> ...





And what is that picture up above representing  ?


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> And what is that picture up above representing  ?



Hey, I want to make a sig like that. Where you get the renders from?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

No Juggernaut = me not hyped.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No Juggernaut = me not hyped.



Just wait for the "Nostalgia DLC Pack", with the characters from MvC2 that weren't in MvC3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> there is no pad, its a fight stick and its not out yet



oh i see.. 

gonna pre-order tomorrow


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No Juggernaut = me not hyped.



So you _aren't_ hyped for Dante and Trish?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2011)

X-23   are my team


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2011)

The artwork on the stick isn't impressive in the slightest, damnit Capcom. Knowing Capcom it's not a limited offer, I think I'll wait till Madcats does one of their deals again.

-----

Random is my team, get on my level.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 2, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> yo, wheres that 25$ off deal ?



You have to sign up for K-Mart Rewards program (free sign up) and you get a $25 credit after the purchase.

I have to beat the game four times for Taskmaster?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> You have to sign up for K-Mart Rewards program (free sign up) and you get a $25 credit after the purchase.
> 
> I have to beat the game four times for Taskmaster?



Consider it as extended practice.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 2, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Consider it as extended practice.



More like set the game on very easy and beat it four times in a row.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 2, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Consider it as extended practice.



Other than combo practice, CPU doesn't give you anything but bad habbits.

I unlocked all of marvel 2's characters on DC by putting the game on very easy and AHVB'ing my way through it..

*A COUPLE HUNDRED TIMES*


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Other than combo practice, CPU doesn't give you anything but bad habbits.
> 
> I unlocked all of marvel 2's characters on DC by putting the game on very easy and AHVB'ing my way through it..
> 
> *A COUPLE HUNDRED TIMES*



So happy that money system is gone


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 2, 2011)

First Team.

X-23, Chris Redfield, Arthur


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2011)

so i'm guessing their's no more character reveals?


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

I just have to use Trish and Dante, I have to...being the DMC nerd I am. They can be ass for all I care and I will still main them.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 2, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> so i'm guessing their's no more character reveals?



Updates could easily extend the amount of characters in the roster. I doubt Capcom will release a second version of MvC3. 

This isn't Street Fighter were talking about.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2011)

Dante, Trish and Wesker (Vergil Alt) is my team.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Dante, Trish and Wesker (*Vergil Alt*) is my team.


Vergil is confirmed?

Oh-shit, I can feel the Vergil-tards crying in ecstasy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2011)

all i know akuma is on my team.. rest are when i play with everyone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2011)

don't know my team but wolverine fits my style perfectly, i love fast in your face characters.



Brandon Heat said:


> Updates could easily extend the amount of characters in the roster. I doubt Capcom will release a second version of MvC3.
> 
> This isn't Street Fighter were talking about.



i hope not, since i'm already spending so much money on this one


----------



## Wicked (Feb 2, 2011)

Team you will never win offline against me

Hayato
Soki
Karas


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Vergil is confirmed?
> 
> Oh-shit, I can feel the Vergil-tards crying in ecstasy.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

If they do add Ms. Marvel as DLC I wonder if they'll give her a Rogue alt?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 2, 2011)

Bottom Right could be Gambit.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty sure Gambit is deconfirmed.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 2, 2011)

He was the highest voted character on the Marvel side for DLC.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

Marvel don't want him in the game.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 2, 2011)

They can't just ignore the fact that the fans want him. I mean if they put X in like people think then they kind of have to put Gambit in.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

They probably won't even add X.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 2, 2011)

Why have people vote for who they want as DLC and then do nothing with it. Seems kind of stupid to me.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 2, 2011)

Man, my team would be complete with Gambit.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 2, 2011)

If Gambit was in my team would be.

X-23, Wolverine, Gambit


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

> "When you look at characters like *Ghost Rider*, and Iron Fist, and Black Panther, those are great characters but it's the backstory that makes them. From a gameplay point of view they're all just *punchy dudes*. We didn't want you to be able to say, *'this guy is just another one of this guy but a little faster or with a different fireball'*. So that was the final pass" that Capcom took off the Marvel list."



:galacticryoma


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 2, 2011)

Then why did they add Akuma. Obviously there vision in the beginning changed over time didn't they say no more Dark Stalkers characters and no big character.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Ghost rider punchy dude err what


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

They really should've of just kept quiet about the character roster.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

I see that select screen then i see MvC2's select screen.... and then a little part of me dies


----------



## Starrk (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> I see that select screen then i see MvC2's select screen.... and then a little part of me dies



I hope for a miracle where that's not the finished screen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2011)

with the game being released in less than 2 weeks i'm pretty sure it is. but it may be updated some day.



> "When you look at characters like Ghost Rider, and Iron Fist, and Black Panther, those are great characters but it's the backstory that makes them. From a gameplay point of view they're all just punchy dudes. We didn't want you to be able to say, 'this guy is just another one of this guy but a little faster or with a different fireball'. So that was the final pass" that Capcom took off the Marvel list."



argument seems invalid when their's a different version of wolverine and hulk in the game


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

> But the epitome of meter-burning pyrotechnics is the Level 3 Hyper Combo. "Everyone had a Level 3 initially," Niitsuma says, "but because we wanted to continue the tradition of a purposely unbalanced roster, we intentionally left a few characters out. They don't all have an over-the-top style, and for these characters, we balanced it out by adding in something else."



What?



> Niitsuma is also keen to provide some insight into his unfulfilled wish-list. "From Capcom's side, I wanted to include more characters from Darkstalkers, as I'm personally a big fan of the series," he explains.



Only if that DS character is Jedah.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2011)

It was a misinterpretation that was already discussed, what Niitsuma means is variety not unbalancing the roster on purpose.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah, okay .


----------



## Starrk (Feb 2, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> with the game being released in less than 2 weeks i'm pretty sure it is. but it may be updated some day.
> 
> 
> 
> argument seems invalid when their's a different version of wolverine and hulk in the game



But X-23 has boobs.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

hmm... who seems the best assist type character?

Im thinking my Main will be Viper, then Zero, and DR.doom


X-23 still looks gorgeous


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 2, 2011)

Doesn't Dante have the Guitar Assist that is similar to CapCom's assist?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> hmm... who seems the best assist type character?
> 
> Im thinking my Main will be Viper, then Zero, and DR.doom
> 
> ...



That's hard question since a lot of characters now have assists than can create unblockable set-ups.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2011)

Who the hell is X-23 anyway? And why is she, Tron Bonne and She-Hulk in the game over Ghost Rider, Jedah, Lord Raptor, X, Sigma, Gambit or Frank West?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2011)

chun li's assist stun people for atleast 2 seconds, that seems to be the scariest one for me.



S.A.F said:


> Who the hell is X-23 anyway?



she's a female clone of wolverine, trained to be a killer since the day she was born.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Who the hell is X-23 anyway? And why is she, Tron Bonne and She-Hulk in the game over Ghost Rider, Jedah, Lord Raptor, X, Sigma, Gambit or Frank West?



I'm not a big comic fan, but I do know that X-32 and She Hulk or more current and relevant characters and pretty much deserve their spots. As for Tron, she's a fan favorite you bitch

Someone in this thread actually had a theory for why the character roster we have now is the way it is. He basically said Marvel are going for more currently relevant characters, while Capcom is going for icons and fan favorites. I'll see if I can find the original post.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

Seems likely. ^


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. Is X-23 popular?


----------



## Jing (Feb 2, 2011)

Red  Battlesuit jill??


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:
			
		

> Seems likely. ^



Yeah, I think so too. Actually makes alot of sense when you think about it. 

BTW, found the original post. .


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

dat red battle suit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me. Is X-23 popular?



nope, but she's probably more popular than she-hulk. she hulk really shouldn't be in this game.

jill snapping necks?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2011)

Cannot wait for more overreactions due to character health on SRK. pek


----------



## aionaraP (Feb 2, 2011)

sigh the roster is quite small compared to MvC2. and then capcom will rip us off and release 30+ DLC characters, fucking greedy bastards.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope we get some vids of the Jill. I'm gonna use her no matter what, but I'd like to see how useful she can be.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

.... on a  different subject... im kind of bummed that i won't be able to watch E3 this year. I've watched it for the past  6 years too ;A;


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, I want to make a sig like that. Where you get the renders from?



From MvC3 website, i could make you one




Brandon Heat said:


> You have to sign up for K-Mart Rewards program (free sign up) and you get a $25 credit after the purchase.
> 
> I have to beat the game four times for Taskmaster?



Link ?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> nope, but she's probably more popular than she-hulk. she hulk really shouldn't be in this game.
> 
> jill snapping necks?



Didn't think a female Wolverine clone would be. Maybe if this were the early 90s. 

She-Hulk is a wasted spot. Who the hell is going to play her? I thought Marvel had some new badass comic book characters now?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2011)

to be honest female superheroes is hard to think of, especially for a fighting game.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 2, 2011)

Scarlet Witch?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2011)

X-23 is a popular character in th MU. She has had 4 miniseries, and now has an ongoing and her sidekick is Gambit lol. So she is a fan fave. The sad thing is that she is getting the same treatment now in the video game that she was getting in the comic world.  "Shes a clone blah blah blah" when actuallity she is nothing like wolverine aside from the claws. Hell the gamplay shows that she plays nothing like logan, yet the whining still continues.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, I want to make a sig like that. Where you get the renders from?






here


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

Could you make me a sig of Amaterasu, Dante and Zero, Kaname?


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

yea give me a few


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

aionaraP said:


> sigh the roster is quite small compared to MvC2. and then capcom will rip us off and release 30+ DLC characters, fucking greedy bastards.



I promise you that won't be the case, lol.

40(?) characters is plenty.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could you make me a sig of Amaterasu, Dante and Zero, Kaname?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Scarlet Witch?



too many x-men characters 



shyakugaun said:


> here



you're good at that


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 2, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thanks man



no prob


----------



## Cash (Feb 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jill and that lame eyeball character_


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

Watch your tongue, Shuma Gorath is the SHIT!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2011)

the special edition comes with the DLC characters already added correct?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 2, 2011)

Resident evil characters


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 2, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> the special edition comes with the DLC characters already added correct?



No you basically get a code so that when they are released as DLC you put the code in and get them for free.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2011)

oh then i might as well get that one since i want the characters, 10 bucks extra isn't a big deal.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2011)

After watching a few videos, I've come to the conclusion that Dante, Amaterasu and Arthur is my team. Sorry Trish and Wesker, but I'll only use you guys for themed teams.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 2, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Link ?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2011)

Why are people still complaing about the roster? I am honestly satisfied with any roster over 20.  The countless DBZ games have taught me that more=/= better


----------



## Proxy (Feb 2, 2011)

Good thing I still have my Best Buy gift card


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2011)

Hellion said:


> Why are people still complaing about the roster? I am honestly satisfied with any roster over 20.  The countless DBZ games have taught me that more=/= better



Thank you....


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

Hellion said:


> Why are people still complaing about the roster? I am honestly satisfied with any roster over 20.  The countless DBZ games have taught me that more=/= better



Sooo glad we still have reasonable people in this thread! 

Looks like I'll be entering Winter's Brawl! happening in Philly on the 26-27th, I'm repping Thor ALL DAY! Can't wait!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Sooo glad we still have reasonable people in this thread!
> 
> Looks like I'll be entering Winter's Brawl! happening in Philly on the 26-27th, I'm repping Thor ALL DAY! Can't wait!



Your also representing NF so don't let us down.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Watch your tongue, Shuma Gorath is the SHIT!


Yeah, Shuma Gorath is shit alright....



shyakugaun said:


> here


Thanks man, that saves me the trouble of making it! 

Now I can focus on my new Blazblue sig.



Hellion said:


> Why are people still complaing about the roster? I am honestly satisfied with any roster over 20.  The countless DBZ games have taught me that more=/= better


The truth right here.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 2, 2011)

Made a sig too 

Hope Haggar won't disappoint me, I might replace him with the unpopular Spencer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2011)

$160 for the new Madcats TE stick, yeah no thanks considering it hasn't changed at all from the previous ones except for terrible artwork. I think I'll wait for Madcats and their crazy deals before I get it.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 2, 2011)

Hellion said:


> *Why are people still complaing about the roster?* I am honestly satisfied with any roster over 20.  The countless DBZ games have taught me that more=/= better


Because *insert desired character* isn't in the game.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Your also representing NF so don't let us down.



NF FO LIFE SON! I'll do my best with Yipes, Sanford, Marn & Wong all there


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 2, 2011)

My arcade is running the first MvC3 RanBat on the 19th, lol.

Shieeeet, only 4 days to practice and lame things out. I'm gonna talk so much shit win or lose.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> NF FO LIFE SON! I'll do my best with Yipes, Sanford, Marn & Wong all there



It's okay those guys are all free, they don't know what amazing players till they meet someone from NF.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> $160 for the new Madcats TE stick, yeah no thanks considering it hasn't changed at all from the previous ones except for terrible artwork. I think I'll wait for Madcats and their crazy deals before I get it.



Thats basically what you pay for those sticks. They're all the same price... I have to settle with my tekken stick for now


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 2, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> My arcade is running the first MvC3 RanBat on the 19th, lol.
> 
> Shieeeet, only 4 days to practice and lame things out. I'm gonna talk so much shit win or lose.



Down at Arcade Infinity? they gonna have a set-up there? Shit's gonna look like early MvC2 days, lol.



> It's okay those guys are all free, they don't know what amazing players till they meet someone from NF.



Haha, well I definitely won't lay down for ANY of those fools, so shit indeed will get _*REAL*_


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> Thats basically what you pay for those sticks. They're all the same price... I have to settle with my tekken stick for now



True enough for the most part, though I'm not rich like some people so I'd rather wait for their usual deals before I get one.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

im getting quite annoyed with the over used sayings these days. Its like.... C'mon, be original


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2011)

That Jill. pek

The amount of detail on Shuma alone is pretty impressive, can't wait to see how he plays this time around.


----------



## Helix (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't know if posted already, but...



> *MvC3 lacks spectator and replay save/view feature, for now*
> 
> DualShockers.com posted a short hands-on preview of Marvel vs. Capcom 3. The author talks about how beautiful the game looks running in high resolution (and a full frame rate), something that many people viewing online videos have missed out on.
> 
> ...



I am quite peeved about this. Two of the things I really enjoyed having in Tekken 6 will not be included at launch for MvC3, and I hope both of them will be added in a update soon after release.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2011)

The spectator problem will be remedied, so no big deal. Especially since I imagine players like myself won't be touching online mode until they're use to their characters. That being said, if it'll be remedied later, it makes me wonder why they couldn't just include it at launch in the first place 

As for replays... meh.


That stuff aside, I can't wait to play this game in all it's HD glory. I wonder what the framerate looks like


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

Shuma looks pretty awesome.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 3, 2011)

Shuma looks INCREDIBLE....wow, Capcom really loves that character! lol.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2011)

epic


----------



## Eki (Feb 3, 2011)

how the fuck can they not include spectator mode?


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2011)

And replay saves missing is a huge fail , this is 2011


----------



## LayZ (Feb 3, 2011)

The absence of spectator mode is disappointing but I'd rather have the game without it than having the game pushed back to incorporate it in the initial release.


----------



## Eki (Feb 3, 2011)

It should of been there before hand, i mean, how fucking hard can it be?


----------



## Starrk (Feb 3, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Watch your tongue, Shuma Gorath is SHIT!



Yes he is.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 3, 2011)

Shirker said:


> The spectator problem will be remedied, so no big deal. Especially since I imagine players like myself won't be touching online mode until they're use to their characters. That being said, if it'll be remedied later, it makes me wonder why they couldn't just include it at launch in the first place
> 
> As for replays... meh.
> 
> ...



if you've only seen it on youtube it's a big difference.  the game is really smooth in real life compared to youtube.  i was surprise at how smooth it was the first time i saw it.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

Hellion said:


> Why are people still complaing about the roster? I am honestly satisfied with any roster over 20.  The countless DBZ games have taught me that more=/= better



That ain't even it. We want better characters on the roster. Not lame ass charaacters like X-23, She-Hulk, Akuma, Viper, Felicia, Hsien-ko, Trish and Tron Bonne. No one is going to play any of these characters after the first week and everyone knows this. Why take Cable out when Deadpool is finally in the games? The Deadpool/Cable dynamic would work great here. Also Wesker looks retarded in the game. How Capcom fucked up his design is beyond me. 

I don't know, Capcom doesn't seem to be trying in any of their fighting games anymore.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2011)

> X-23, She-Hulk, Akuma, Viper, Felicia, Hsien-ko, Trish and Tron Bonne.



So basically no females?


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 3, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> And replay saves missing is a huge fail , this is 2011



Hey man, can I request two of those team pics if it's not too much trouble?
One of V.Joe/X-23/Felicia (Joe in the middle, rest doesn't matter)

and one of Chris/Iron Man/Deadpool(Deadpool middle)





Skill Hunter said:


> That ain't even it. We want better characters on the roster. Not lame ass charaacters like X-23, She-Hulk, Akuma, Viper, Felicia, Hsien-ko, Trish and Tron Bonne. No one is going to play any of these characters after the first week and everyone knows this. Why take Cable out when Deadpool is finally in the games? The Deadpool/Cable dynamic would work great here. Also Wesker looks retarded in the game. How Capcom fucked up his design is beyond me.
> 
> I don't know, Capcom doesn't seem to be trying in any of their fighting games anymore.



*X-23 *is awesome, shush
*Shulkie* is cool too
*Akuma? *Eh, i'll give you that. I mean, Akuma himself is a badass, but I had rather seen a 3s rep like Urien/Gill
*Viper* is fucking awesome and popular
*Felicia* is a DS staple
*Hsien-ko* is a great character, she has a cool playstyle in the DS games that translates well into Mahvel
*Trish* is only in because the Dante team said: "You get to use Dante if you put Trish in aswell lol"
*Tronn* is just a character Capcom likes and she was kinda popular in 2 because of her projectile assist


And man..
You really dont like the females in this game huh?
Did you want this to be a sausage fest or what?

Also, just because they put in  characters you don't like, doesn't mean Capcom isn't trying anymore. And remember that Marvel pretty much decided who they could use for their side.

Both sides did make requests for eachother's side though.
Wesker for example was asked to be put in by Marvel because they think he's awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> *Also Wesker looks retarded in the game. How Capcom fucked up his design is beyond me.*
> 
> I don't know, Capcom doesn't seem to be trying in any of their fighting games anymore.



That is probably the most trivial complaint I've ever read relating to this game so far, which is saying A LOT.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 3, 2011)

Shirker said:


> That is probably the most trivial complaint I've ever read relating to this game so far, which is saying A LOT.



Word.
And even then, I don't see the difference?
RE5 Wesker: 

MvC3 Wesker: 

Looks like the same guy but then cartoony/comicy to me


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So basically no females?



Not those, they all suck.

Maybe some better female choices. I don't know....Capcom has a lame ass female cast of characters in their games. Only badass ones i can think of are either from SF or RE, and they're already in the game. 

Rose wouldn't be bad. I'd take her over Viper anyday. I don't see how Viper's ass is popular. She's just a rip-off of Mature.

Marvel has a decent female cast but instead of using any of them they give you Hulk's bitch and Storm. 

I wouldn't mind Rouge making a comeback or adding in some other Marvel females. X23 isn't bad, but you'd think they would use more popular hoes.

No one who doesn't read comics knows about that bitch. Theirs a reason she ain't got a TV series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Not those, they all suck.
> 
> Maybe some better female choices. I don't know....Capcom has a lame ass female cast of characters in their games. Only badass ones i can think of are either from SF or RE, and they're already in the game. Rose wouldn't be bad. I'd take her over Viper anyday. I don't see how Viper's ass is popular. She's just a rip-off of Mature.



While I agree on Viper is pretty lame, I'm still quite fond of Tron Bonne and X-23 both have had decent spotlight in their own respective games/comics.

Hsien-ko is a good and unique character all around, design wise and gameplay wise as well.


----------



## Cash (Feb 3, 2011)

Helix said:


> Don't know if posted already, but...
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite peeved about this. Two of the things I really enjoyed having in Tekken 6 will not be included at launch for MvC3, and I hope both of them will be added in a update soon after release.


Terrible                  .


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 3, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Not those, they all suck.
> 
> Maybe some better female choices. I don't know....Capcom has a lame ass female cast of characters in their games. Only badass ones i can think of are either from SF or RE, and they're already in the game.
> 
> ...



rose over viper?  are you serious?  it has to do w/ playstyle rather than popularity.  anyone's who played SFIV + alpha series would say that viper's moves/playstyle fits more into the MvC system than rose.  popularity is only one of the things that they look at when choosing a character.  if that was the only thing they looked at it would be boring as hell.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 3, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Not those, they all suck.
> 
> Maybe some better female choices. I don't know....Capcom has a lame ass female cast of characters in their games. Only badass ones i can think of are either from SF or RE, and they're already in the game.
> 
> ...





It's just like reading one of those retarded GameFAQs posts


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 3, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Rose wouldn't be bad. I'd take her over Viper anyday. I don't see how Viper's ass is popular. She's just a rip-off of Mature.
> 
> Marvel has a decent female cast but instead of using any of them they give you Hulk's bitch and Storm.



While I don't really like using female characters in fighting games - I find C.Viper to be very interesting, specially with her Focus Attack.
Aside from that, I think the Capcom side got too many female characters.

But I agree about Shehulk, not because of her play style but because of her character.. we already got 1 Hulk, that's enough, bring something more original (Psylocke!).

Anyway, I got bigger complaints.. mainly about goofy/small characters which I dislike (Ammy/Joe/Tron etc..)


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2011)

Lawl, this Skill Hunter kid is a tard. Haven't seen someone put on ignore so fast.


----------



## aionaraP (Feb 3, 2011)

> *Rose* wouldn't be bad. I'd take her over Viper anyday.



LMAO should i take this post seriously or what?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 3, 2011)

I think we all got trolled to be honest, lol.

"I HATE EVERY FEMALE CHARACTER IN THIS GAME! MOAR DICKS PLEASE!!!"


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Sooo glad we still have reasonable people in this thread!
> 
> Looks like I'll be entering Winter's Brawl! happening in Philly on the 26-27th, I'm repping Thor ALL DAY! Can't wait!





I am between FR and WB.

I wanna go to WB, because it's close and Eric is far and beyond the best organizer on the EC.. But, Generally his Winter Brawl/Summer Jam series doesn't attract as many players for the games I like. Last WB had something like ~8 GG entrants.. Arcana has like 20 people interested..

Meanwhile FR has always had good GG numbers, plus I've never been to FR, plus it will probably have good numbers for Arcana being the first major that to have it on the roster. But, it's hella far.. :L


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2011)

man i want one of those MVC team sets.. 

can anyone hook me up? rep and credit awaits..


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 3, 2011)

All character intro trailers(I think) and some gameplay in 60FPS.
Not that crappy 30FPS Youtube bull.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Phoenix 60fps:




Hsien-Ko 60fps:


Sentinel 60fps:


Sentinel & Hsien-Ko 60fps Gameplay #1:


Sentinel & Hsien-Ko 60fps Gameplay #2:


Sentinel & Hsien-Ko 60fps Gameplay #3:


Sentinel & Hsien-Ko 60fps Gameplay #4:


Haggar 60fps:



Zero 60fps:


Arthur 60fps:


Akuma 60fps:


Amaterasu 60fps:


Dormammu 60fps:


Taskmaster 60fps:


Crimson Viper 60fps:


Wesker 60fps:


Tron 60fps:


Tron & X-23 Gameplay 60fps:


Arthur & Magneto Gameplay 60fps:


Doom, Chun Li, Super Skrull, Trish 60fps:




Witness how the game truly looks.


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 3, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I am between FR and WB.
> 
> I wanna go to WB, because it's close and Eric is far and beyond the best organizer on the EC.. But, Generally his Winter Brawl/Summer Jam series doesn't attract as many players for the games I like. Last WB had something like ~8 GG entrants.. Arcana has like 20 people interested..
> 
> Meanwhile FR has always had good GG numbers, plus I've never been to FR, plus it will probably have good numbers for Arcana being the first major that to have it on the roster. But, it's hella far.. :L



Didn't you enter WB?? I could've sworn I seen your name on the GG list!


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, I signed up for GG/Arcana.

Seeing I am on the fence for FR, if I opt off of FR, I am gonna go to WB. Probably by the end of the week, I am gonna make my decision. If I go for FR I'll just hit up eric and let him know I can't make WB.

edit: If I do go, look for a short, hispanic looking dude with long hair shouting obnoxious shit wherever GG is being played.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2011)

This one was good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 3, 2011)

Arthur gonna fuck Magneto's shit up. 

--

As for that post earlier, I seriously doubt characters X-23 and She-Hulk are only going to be used in the first week since there seems to be a lot of tournament players who are liking them.


----------



## Noah (Feb 3, 2011)

That's my favorite one of his MvC3 sketches.

Also, here's something awesome:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTT88URzuiU[/YOUTUBE]


Now if only I could find a rip of the MvC3 OST somewhere for ddl.


----------



## Eki (Feb 3, 2011)

Talk shit about viper
get wrecked by a viper team
???
Return game


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2011)

Team Troll: Arthur, Deadpool, Modok.

Aww yeah


----------



## Eki (Feb 3, 2011)

get rid of deadpool and throw in viewtiful


----------



## Starrk (Feb 3, 2011)

Show me your moves.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2011)

Falco-san said:


> Hey man, can I request two of those team pics if it's not too much trouble?
> One of V.Joe/X-23/Felicia (Joe in the middle, rest doesn't matter)
> 
> and one of Chris/Iron Man/Deadpool(Deadpool middle)






not the cleanest but hey


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

Eki said:


> Talk shit about viper
> get wrecked by a viper team
> ???
> Return game



Since no one online knows how to you Viper doubt that. 

lol love the lil kids bitching at me fo having an opinion about the shit roster of girls. I said get betta females, not replace them with moar dudes. Ya'll really like Matur...erm i mean....Viper that much?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2011)

We're gonna need a translator up in here.


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2011)

what **


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 3, 2011)

Wait....what?


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

Lets all ignore that fool. Hes derailing our thread.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 3, 2011)

I am surprised I hardly see any teams with Spiderman.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I am surprised I hardly see any teams with Spiderman.



Cause Spiderman is boring. I rather play with characters that are new to the game.


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cause Spiderman is boring. I rather play with characters that are new to the game.



Pretty much this. I still like the guy though.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 3, 2011)

I just figured to see him around more since he is like a fan fav.

I look forward to the new character's also. I really wanna use Dante and Chris.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 3, 2011)

Haters Gonna Hate 

Viper is hella fun to play with in SFIV and her play style will thrive in this MvC3 fighting engine. 

As for Spiderman, he's easily one of my favorite Marvel characters of all-time.  His web zip looks very promising to me, I will definitely experiment with him. I want to team him up with Deadpool and She-Hulk on my wise cracking team.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe more people will use Spiderman once they get their fill of the new blood.

Especially if he becomes top...


----------



## Eki (Feb 3, 2011)

Meh, ill probably use him for  a second team. His black suit is probably one of my favs out of all


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 3, 2011)

Not a single one of you is rocking a team set with Arthur, should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Noah (Feb 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Not a single one of you is rocking a team set with Arthur, should be ashamed of yourselves.



Already decided that Arthur is the staple of my team. I'm just too lazy to make a set. 

As it stands, my team is gonna Arthur, Zero and Super Skrull.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 3, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> -awesome pics go here-
> 
> not the cleanest but hey



Awww man. Those are sweet.
Thanks
+rep



GeneralFuruichi said:


> I am surprised I hardly see any teams with Spiderman.



I love Spidey. But I somehow don't like him much in Mahvel


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 3, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Since no one online knows how to you Viper doubt that.
> 
> lol love the lil kids bitching at me fo having an opinion about the shit roster of girls. I said get betta females, not replace them with moar dudes. Ya'll really like Matur...erm i mean....Viper that much?



Baby needs a bib?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2011)

Falco-san said:


> All character intro trailers(I think) and some gameplay in 60FPS.
> Not that crappy 30FPS Youtube bull.
> 
> 
> ...



That right there is sexy 
Watching them as we speak



GeneralFuruichi said:


> I am surprised I hardly see any teams with Spiderman.





Esura said:


> *Cause Spiderman is boring*. I rather play with characters that are new to the game.







			
				Skill Hunter said:
			
		

> lol love the lil kids bitching at me fo having an opinion about the shit roster of girls. I said get betta females, not replace them with moar dudes. Ya'll really like Matur...erm i mean....Viper that much?



Having an opinion is fine; I actually agree with some of the stuff you said regarding the character spots; but the manner in which you voice your complaints, the fact that you obviously failed elementary school English, and moaning about Wesker's design and wanting Roll over She-Hulk makes you sound like a 10 year old.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 3, 2011)

Already have my fun team. 

Team Annoying Hitbox: Arthur, Viewtiful Joe, Amaterasu.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2011)

btw, do you think we should have blackheart as a DLC?

i loved playing with him..


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 3, 2011)

Dormammu plays close enough to BH, not really needed.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2011)

Besides, I don't know if it's true or not, but I hear Venom couldn't be included because the symbiote would've been hard to deal with. If that's true, BH probably would've suffered the same issues.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 3, 2011)

New video, damn.. 100% Wesker combo 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJxzu3mCzx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Bilaal (Feb 3, 2011)

> Deadpool: Ooh, ooh. What about me?
> Galactus: Very well..
> *Weapon XI*:...


 **


----------



## Proxy (Feb 3, 2011)

Cosmic Akuma


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2011)

> Mega Man: Where's my invite to Marvel vs Capcom 3?
> Seth Killian Isn't Zero enough?




he trolling?


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> New video, damn.. 100% Wesker combo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJxzu3mCzx8[/YOUTUBE]



do Wesker's regular moves do that much damage in every video? I'm thinking the handicaps were altered or something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Cosmic Akuma


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2011)

> *Wade "The Spade" Wilson*: Viccy hun. You gotta stop blocking me, it's getting harder to make up usernames.



Pure lulz right there 


As for the video:
Sorry, I didn't notice Wesker that much, I was too busy hearing Chris tell his opponents to "suck/eat it"


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 3, 2011)

Newton said:


> do Wesker's regular moves do that much damage in every video? I'm thinking the handicaps were altered or something



he's always been known to have really damaging normals iirc

that last combo was badass though and he got in so easily


----------



## Hellion (Feb 3, 2011)

He had activated X-Factor and that makes beefs up your power. Thats why he had a red tint


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 3, 2011)

^Newton is talking about his normals, not his hyper, he didn't active his X-factor till he used his level 3 hyper which is beyond overkill.


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah, i meant just the regular attacks, skip to 2:10, the four hits he landed between jumping in up until he launched him took like 30% and the next 4 brought him down to near 50%

is iron man in a low tier for stamina? 

if not, and everything was set to normal for that, then whoa


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 3, 2011)

Iron Man has normal health, Wesker just hits really hard, haha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah.. i kinda noticed that.. just play keep away with sentinel and storm crix 

EDIT: oh wait, his projectile is pretty darn fast


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 3, 2011)

You cannot hide from Wesker, you can only hope he spares your life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2011)

hard to keep away from someone who teleports


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You cannot hide from Wesker, you can only hope he spares your life.





~Gesy~ said:


> hard to keep away from someone who teleports




i gotz storm.. come at me


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2011)

keep/run away doesn't suit me sadly, though i zone fairly decently (with certain characters, i think)

we'll just have to see


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2011)

Newton said:


> keep/run away doesn't suit me sadly, though i zone fairly decently (with certain characters, i think)
> 
> we'll just have to see



yeah..  i am pretty sure there are more "rage quit" worthy characters than wesker.. dante and ammy for instance


----------



## MS81 (Feb 4, 2011)

does anyone think Jill will play the same way as she did in MVC2?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2011)

It's already been stated that Jill will not be like her MvC2 version at all, her gameplay was  completely remade for this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2011)

jill needs to be pseudo-wesker and chris except more agile and acrobatic


----------



## Cash (Feb 4, 2011)

The words I heard for her are "acrobatic gun user"


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 4, 2011)

Wesker air throw reset at 0:50 was gdlkkk

If I do get the game, I'm definitely running wesker. Massive damage, teleports, speed.. Hell yes.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 4, 2011)

Wesker got a Tiger Uppercut special.. if this is not a hint for top tier material I dunno what is


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2011)

i hope its not ahvb all over again


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2011)

Wesker is the shit


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd love for them to add Donovan or Jedah, although it seems incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> i gotz storm.. come at me



Gonna make myself a keepaway team aswell.
Dormammu
Arthur
Chris

Pillar assist
Fire Bottle
Inceniary Mine

Golden armor fire bottle Arthur assist is insane


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 4, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Wesker got a Tiger Uppercut special.. if this is not a hint for top tier material I dunno what is





Newton said:


> i hope its not ahvb all over again



Tiger uppercut or Tiger knee?

Having a DP =/= top tier.
Having a TK'able super =/= top tier.

Ryu has a DP and can TK shinku hadouken in Marvel 2, he's still ass in that game.

That's not to say Wesker won't be really strong (that's why I plan to use him lol), just playing some devil's advocate..


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2011)

So who's gonna run Mag/Storm/Sent?


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2011)

I see muthafucka's in this thread already got they teams picked out nice...

Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

they probably killed that team


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Tiger uppercut or Tiger knee?
> 
> Having a DP =/= top tier.
> Having a TK'able super =/= top tier.
> ...



oh i read that wrong

also i didn't mean any of those things, i just meant that i hoped there was nothing on the level ahvb again lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2011)

Falco-san said:


> Gonna make myself a keepaway team aswell.
> *Dormammu*
> Arthur
> Chris
> ...



Dormammu is actually very nice.. 

i might oust wolverine for his sake, yes keep away > speed


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 4, 2011)

Newton said:


> oh i read that wrong
> 
> also i didn't mean any of those things, i just meant that i hoped there was nothing on the level ahvb again lol



I'll say this. If there's a character with a super on that level, I am playing that character.


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

Whoring high tier characters is kinda gay.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbyd14bo_sY[/YOUTUBE]

fun video





Eki said:


> Whoring high tier characters is kinda gay.



lol their will always be people who goes for the high power characters because they see it as the easiest way to win .


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

that just like... kills the fun


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree, it gets boring if i have to fight the same characters over and over again, but i'm sure their will also be people who choose characters who suit them more, so it's cool.

i expect to see alot of iron man, deadpool, akuma, and dante.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i expect to see alot of dante.


Expect it, I'm maining Dante, Trish, und Morrigan!


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> I'd love for them to add Donovan or Jedah, although it seems incredibly unlikely.



Well Niitsuma said he'd like to add another DS character, so there's still a chance. 



~Gesy~ said:


> I agree, it gets boring if i have to fight the same characters over and over again, but i'm sure their will also be people who choose characters who suit them more, so it's cool.
> 
> i expect to see alot of iron man, deadpool, akuma, and dante.



Add Zero and Wesker to that list and I'll agree.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0FKzPfsxA4&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_stronger_r2-2r-15[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jutbPNVJ22k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 4, 2011)

And thus, MVC is the only time Sentinel is not fodder


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> [YOUTUBE]jutbPNVJ22k[/YOUTUBE]



 **


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Well Niitsuma said he'd like to add another DS character, so there's still a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Add Zero and Wesker to that list and I'll agree.



my team changes everyday, i'm starting to think zero is really cool too. guess i have til the game is released .


----------



## Proxy (Feb 4, 2011)

Dante, Trish, and one unnamed character.

I need to pick one that balances the group


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> Whoring high tier characters is kinda gay.



competitive-wise its the only option.. i will usually play with low tier in non-ranked matches though..


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> competitive-wise its the only option.. i will usually play with low tier in non-ranked matches though..



That seems to be boring as hell. Seriously, if I have to play with a high tiered character I don't like so I can compete...well I wouldn't compete and just play against friends or something.


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

kind retarded then cause everyone will just be using the same characters


----------



## Shirker (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey, that's how it goes down in tourny level. The fun is in competing and seeing who can string the most combos, not the characters you use. That's why I never touch it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, just playing online against people is enough for me.

I can't imagine myself stop playing Sakura, Juri, and Makoto in SSF4 for tourny-sake. Likewise, if Dante and Trish ends up shit tier, I wouldn't care either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> That seems to be boring as hell. Seriously, if I have to play with a high tiered character I don't like so I can compete...well I wouldn't compete and just play against friends or something.



high tiered chars are high tier because of how people use them.. it really depends.

i used to play guile in mvc2 at times.. 

non-competitive is so much fun, i agree.. in non-competitive, i always change my chars.. 



Eki said:


> kind retarded then cause everyone will just be using the same characters



welcome to MAHVEL 

hell, welcome to 2D fighting..



Esura said:


> Yeah, just playing online against people is enough for me.
> 
> I can't imagine myself stop playing Sakura, *Juri*, and Makoto in SSF4 for tourny-sake. Likewise, if Dante and Trish ends up shit tier, I wouldn't care either.



i dunno about you but juri is high tier imo 


dante is already proved high tier, havn't seen much of trish to judge


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> i dunno about you but juri is high tier imo


What? Srsly?

I know I've been winning hard against people online last night with Juri but I just assumed because the other people I played sucked hard. No one ever seems to anticipate the mix-up throws.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> that just like... kills the fun



I don't think you guys understand what makes a high tier character high tier.

Often times, it isn't because they're brain dead, auto-pilot victories.. High tier characters are usually high tier because they have more options than the other, lesser characters.

More stuff I can do = more fun.

Granted, in some games, low tier characters have enough options to have fun with, and win with.. In which case I usually choose the character based on who I like most.



Khris said:


> competitive-wise its the only option.. i will usually play with low tier in non-ranked matches though..



Not true at all.


edit: Juri is ball sack tier.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> Whoring high tier characters is kinda gay.



Dang, better go tell my parents I'm gay then. I didn't even know myself.



Eki said:


> that just like... kills the fun



I think winning is pretty fun. I guess the mentality of the new age of players who never really played in the arcades is fine with this. When you lose online at home you can just go chill on the computer or do some other stuff. Whereas you're forced to stand around in the arcade waiting for your turn to come back up. Even though you have friends there to talk and chill with, you still have see the back of the fool who just beat you.



			
				bbq sauce said:
			
		

> I don't think you guys understand what makes a high tier character high tier.
> 
> Often times, it isn't because they're brain dead, auto-pilot victories.. High tier characters are usually high tier because they have more options than the other, lesser characters.
> 
> ...



This. I'm probably gonna run Trish, MODOK, and Dormammu on release day and run away all day.



			
				Khris said:
			
		

> i dunno about you but juri is high tier imo



No, Juri still sucks.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm currently listening to the MvC3 soundtrack on my mp3 player.

I hope to God people use some variety online, cuz these character themes are *Kick Ass*! Anyone here got any favorites?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> [YOUTUBE]jutbPNVJ22k[/YOUTUBE]




Love that.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I'm currently listening to the MvC3 soundtrack on my mp3 player.
> 
> I hope to God people use some variety online, cuz these character themes are *Kick Ass*! Anyone here got any favorites?



Quite afew actually...Taskmaster, Storm, Phoenix, Wolvie, Hagger, Spider-Man,Zero, Thor, She-Hulk, MODOK, Dr.Doom...I'll stop there, lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mOC0CGDzMI[/YOUTUBE]

i've regained hope in phoenix.

healing sphere is haxxed


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I'm currently listening to the MvC3 soundtrack on my mp3 player.
> 
> I hope to God people use some variety online, cuz these character themes are *Kick Ass*! Anyone here got any favorites?



Wolverine (GO GO POWER RANGERS)
Modok
Arthur
Zero
Amaterasu
Phoenix
Wesker
Magneto
Dante
Hulk

A lot of good character themes in this game.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I'm currently listening to the MvC3 soundtrack on my mp3 player.
> 
> I hope to God people use some variety online, cuz these character themes are *Kick Ass*! Anyone here got any favorites?



she-hulk and x-23's theme are some of my faves, i haven't listened to most of them though.


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mOC0CGDzMI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i've regained hope in phoenix.
> 
> healing sphere is haxxed



everyone other than phoenix was played pretty terribly

storm and ryu made me rage a little


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2011)

Newton said:


> everyone other than phoenix was played pretty terribly
> 
> storm and ryu made me rage a little



Gotta agree with Crix on that notion.

--

As for the whole high tier debate. There's always going to be tiers, but using a high tier doesn't guarantee victory, it just means you have more tools at your disposal. Using a low tier character doesn't guarantee you will lose or not have a chance in a tournament, it just means you have to work harder and be on point. All those top tournament players you see are top players because they practice just about everything and sink hours into practicing so when they're at a tournament they are at the top of their game.

There is always to win no matter the odds, you just have to be able to outplay and out think your opponent.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 4, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i've regained hope in phoenix.
> 
> healing sphere is haxxed


I never lost hope because there has to be a reason to justify such low health. I'm just going to learn all her gimmicks and BLOCK.  I anticipate getting bodied initially but thats all part of the learning process. I've always been intrigued with this character ever since watching "The Phoenix Saga" in the 90's, so nothing is going to sway me from playing her.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I never lost hope because there has to be a reason to justify such low health. I'm just going to learn all her gimmicks and BLOCK.  I anticipate getting bodied initially buts all part of the learning process. I've always been intrigued with this character ever since watching "The Phoenix Saga" in the 90's, so nothing is sway me from playing her.



It's funny because when you go on SRK when she was first revealed people were bitching she was broken, then after the video showing her stamina the same people started bitching she was the worst character in the game. 

Phoenix is a character who is going to be execution heavy, one mistake and your down for the count. Getting bodied and learning from it is the only way to become good.

Hell I'm getting bodied by both Crix and Duy in MvC2, but I'm slowly learning from it and it also helps that they are giving me tips on what to do in certain situations.


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Hell *I'm getting bodied by both Crix* and Duy in MvC2, but I'm slowly learning from it and it also helps that they are giving me tips on what to do in certain situations.



what the hell are you on about


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2011)

Newton said:


> what the hell are you on about



You heard me. When you use Blackheart, Doom and Sentinel I'm not exactly able to give you a run for your money just yet.


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2011)

bah, other than that we're pretty much par, if not you slightly better

we playing tonight?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2011)

Newton said:


> bah, other than that we're pretty much par, if not you slightly better
> 
> we playing tonight?



Yeah I'm down to play.

Nah, you have more knowledge of the game your execution is better than mine, so your still better. When Marvel 3 comes out, were starting on a even playing field so you better be ready. 

--

As for songs, I love the ones for Taskmaster, Spider-Man, Captain America, X-23, Phoenix, Amaterasu, Ryu. Overall I'm pretty satisfied with the soundtrack so far.


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

lol not really


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol not really



Not even sure what your talking about.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 4, 2011)

I think he miiight be talking about the even playing field thing. This is a shot in the dark, though. It's not the first time Eki's been off-topic lately 

And I guess I'm the only person that likes Deadpool's theme


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I think he miiight be talking about the even playing field thing. This is a shot in the dark, though. It's not the first time Eki's been off-topic lately
> 
> And I guess I'm the only person that likes Deadpool's theme




You can never be sure when it comes to Eki. 

I like Deadpool's theme, but it's not one of my top favorites in the game.


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2011)

oh don't worry, I'll be ready


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2011)

Thor looks great.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the Bionic Commando's main theme.. so yeah, Spencer's cool


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 4, 2011)

Soooo yeah, I basically jizzed all over myself watching Thor do those command grab resets....I'm adequately hyped....


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Soooo yeah, I basically jizzed all over myself watching Thor do those command grab resets....I'm adequately hyped....



Yeah just finished watching that a minute ago, glad to see Joe is loving it and I'm glad that Seth showed that every character has some juice.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 4, 2011)

The Chun-Li shit too man! I already knew about her crouching fierce being jump cancellable but her HEADKICKxDASHxLIGHTNING LEGS and it CROSSES UP??!! FUCK HER! lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> The Chun-Li shit too man! I already knew about her crouching fierce being jump cancellable but her HEADKICKxDASHxLIGHTNING LEGS and it CROSSES UP??!! FUCK HER! lmao



Capcom loves Chun-Li. I can't think of one game she's shit in.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 4, 2011)

Let there be even MOAR fanboy rage.


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

i don't understand why kids go gaga for megaman


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 4, 2011)

Or Frank West for that matter.

Seriously, have you ever visited the GameFaqs board for this game? Practically half the threads there consist of complaining over the roster.

"Where's Gambit?"
"Mega Man X disconfirmed, fuck this game!"
"Why isn't Psylocke here?"
"MODOK is a waste of a roster spot".
"Who's Hsien-Ko?"

And so on. It even extends to:

"Too many girls on the Capcom side"
"No cosmic Marvel characters side from Super Skrull and Galactus"
"Thanos or Apocalypse should be the final boss"


----------



## Daedus (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd really like to see the return of Protoman in this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2011)

There's just simply a lot of whiners out there that's why, I have certain characters I'd like to see in the game sure...but I'm not gonna act suicidal or rage on the game if those characters don't make it in this time around.


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

"Who's Hsien-ko?"


----------



## Proxy (Feb 4, 2011)

My hopes were dashed for Captain Commando or any Rival Schools character.

Still, there's DMC and some Marvel characters that I'm confortable with.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 4, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> There's just simply a lot of whiners out there that's why, I have certain characters I'd like to see in the game sure...but I'm not gonna act suicidal or rage on the game if those characters don't make it in this time around.



Agreed.

Only character that I wanted that didn't make the roster was Venom. But, Deadpool, Dante, and Haggar are in, so I can't complain.

A lot of the roster whining stems from the fact that isn't "Their" roster.

Anyways, what's your likely predictions for DLC? Everyone's assuming Frank's a shoo-in due to the fact he was almost done, but needed an extra month of work to finetune his moveset. And due to the Hand Lair stage, Elektra's rumored as well.


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2011)

Megaman is already in the game.


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

needs more street fighter


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 4, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Megaman is already in the game.



That reminds me:


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't really see Phoenix Wright, Strider, Gambit, Venom being DLC as well.


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

im guessing thats war machine?


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Helix (Feb 4, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I don't really see Phoenix Wright, Strider, Gambit, Venom being DLC as well.



Don't say that. I really want Venom.


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

lol, just kinda raped this guy using only dan


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2011)

> Mega Man is a character difficult to adapt to MvC because you only have Megabuster as a weapon and a good character for this fighting game needs more variety.



That's really funny considering the whole trademark of MM is his ability to use different enemies stolen abilities.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 4, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> That's really funny considering the whole trademark of MM is his ability to use different enemies stolen abilities.



That almost sounds like Taskmaster, though.


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2011)

Stark said:


> That almost sounds like Taskmaster, though.



Not really, he would have a move set of different bosses from past megaman games.


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

i think he'll only be good for shooting shit if he was in mvc3, just like mvc2


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> i think he'll only be good for shooting shit if he was in mvc3, just like mvc2



I guess if you want to not think....which is what capcom did when they made him in the previous marvel games. He can use 8 different bosses attacks, don't forget their charged version of each attack(Talking about X). He would have more variety than Zero but that's too much work for Capcom.

I really wanted Sigma more than X anyway but  who cares when you have Author, Ammy, Wesker, Deadpool, MODOK and Viewtiful Joe.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the main issue with Rocky is his status in Capcom. If Megaman wasn't such an iconic figure, I can guarantee there wouldn't be half this much of a sh--storm. Thing is, I think fans couldn't really care less how well he plays or how much variety he may or may not be capable of. He's Megaman!

The bawwing is quite annoying, and I really don't like Megaman, but I can't say I don't sympathize with these people.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> My hopes were dashed for Captain Commando or any Rival Schools character.
> 
> Still, there's DMC and some Marvel characters that I'm confortable with.



Like Tiffany Lords? :los I liked the image of Hot chick that wants to be taken seriously and not just because of her looks. Like hello nurse.

Anyways when is the game coming out? in the 15?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, Feb 15th in the US.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2011)

10 days 

it feels like just yesturday, when they announced this game, time flies.
.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Like Tiffany Lords? :los I liked the image of Hot chick that wants to be taken seriously and not just because of her looks. Like hello nurse.
> 
> Anyways when is the game coming out? in the 15?





Honestly, at this point, I'd take any character from that game or Power Stone. They would probably pick Batsu, though, seeing as how he's the main character and all.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Thing is, I think fans couldn't really care less how well he plays or how much variety he may or may not be capable of. He's Megaman!



Yeah, that's exactly why he's so shit in all the VS games he's been in. Tards will ruin anything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

Eki said:


> "Who's Hsien-ko?"



I don't find that a odd question. I don't really know her either. I have seen art of her but I never knew her name since I never played a darkstalkers game


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't find that a odd question. I don't really know her either. I have seen art of her but I never knew her name since I never played a darkstalkers game


I knew of Hsien-Ko, Felicia, Morrigan, and Lilith before I ever played a Darkstalker game.


----------



## Shay (Feb 5, 2011)

This may or may not be old news but if you don't have the game yet and want to order it from the Capcom Store, you can use the promo code "THANKYOUTEN" at checkout to get 10% off your order. This includes both 360 and PS3 versions, special edition or normal edition, and you get a free t-shirt even without the code with Shuma Gorath and Servbot on it. 

And yes they are still taking preorders of Special Edition. Hope this helps.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't find that a odd question. I don't really know her either. I have seen art of her but I never knew her name since I never played a darkstalkers game





Esura said:


> I knew of Hsien-Ko, Felicia, Morrigan, and Lilith before I ever played a Darkstalker game.



It's not really an odd question. If you haven't read the comics either, or played any of the games featuring her.

On that note, the only reason I knew about Morrigan and Lilith was because of MvC1. I didn't know who Hsien-Ko was either 

Now, if it's a fighting game and someone said they don't know who Ryu is, then that would be worthy of a laugh.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 5, 2011)

Sine I don't have the money for a stick I'm going for a fight pad for this.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd say try to find one with diagonal controls as well, if there are any.

I remember the 6 button Genesis controller like that. Good times.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKaDQHVhgCg[/YOUTUBE]

All the assists from Capcom's roster...Hsien-Ko's in particular look REALLY FUCKING GOOD! Thor/Hsien/Hulk looks like a reality!


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Now, if it's a fighting game and someone said they don't know who Ryu is, then that would be worthy of a laugh.


But that would kind of apply to what you just said about Hsien-Ko as well.

Not everyone started off with SF as their main fighter (I did though). Some people I know started off with Virtual Fighter or King of Fighters etc.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 5, 2011)

I love Hsien-Ko's assists. pek


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> But that would kind of apply to what you just said about Hsien-Ko as well.
> 
> Not everyone started off with SF as their main fighter (I did though). Some people I know started off with Virtual Fighter or King of Fighters etc.



That's not necessarily true. Ryu is a staple for the fighting game genre, similar to how Mario is for adventure/platforming types. Now, if I said someone like Batsu or Shoma, then some people may scratch their head about those


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 5, 2011)

Proxy said:


> That's not necessarily true. Ryu is a staple for the fighting game genre, similar to how Mario is for adventure/platforming types. Now, if I said someone like *Batsu or Shoma*, then some people may scratch their head about those


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


>



                .


----------



## valerian (Feb 5, 2011)

I still remember the look on my friend's face when I said I didn't know who Ryu was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I still remember the look on my friend's face when I said I didn't know who Ryu was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Eki (Feb 5, 2011)

So i pre-ordered my copy a few hours ago at gamestop. Traded in 5 old games ( GH3, CoD4, MW2, CoD WaW, Soul Caliber 4) wich got me $ 19.25

Fucking Guitar Hero 3 was 25 cents .

And World at war was worth $7 while MW2 and CoD 4 were only $3 and $5....


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2011)

GS? You retard.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 5, 2011)

Eki said:


> So i pre-ordered my copy a few hours ago at gamestop. Traded in 5 old games ( GH3, CoD4, MW2, CoD WaW, Soul Caliber 4) wich got me $ 19.25
> 
> Fucking Guitar Hero 3 was 25 cents .
> 
> And World at war was worth $7 while MW2 and CoD 4 were only $3 and $5....



Should have went to Best Buy.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

All of those games are going to be sold for 15+ dollars. GS, you bastards.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 5, 2011)

Eki said:


> So i pre-ordered my copy a few hours ago at gamestop. Traded in 5 old games ( GH3, CoD4, MW2, CoD WaW, Soul Caliber 4) wich got me $ 19.25
> 
> Fucking Guitar Hero 3 was 25 cents .
> 
> And World at war was worth $7 while MW2 and CoD 4 were only $3 and $5....



Could have at least gotten $30 from Amazon's trade in service.


----------



## Eki (Feb 5, 2011)

i just needed to get rid of them.... sat there collecting dust for the past 2 years


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2011)

gamestop is the most convenient for me so i have no choice but to get taken advantage of .



Esura said:


> I knew of Hsien-Ko, Felicia, Morrigan, and Lilith before I ever played a Darkstalker game.



i never played a single darkstalker game but i some how know all these characters.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2011)

Eki said:


> So i pre-ordered my copy a few hours ago at gamestop. Traded in 5 old games ( GH3, CoD4, MW2, CoD WaW, Soul Caliber 4) wich got me $ 19.25
> 
> Fucking Guitar Hero 3 was 25 cents .
> 
> And World at war was worth $7 while MW2 and CoD 4 were only $3 and $5....



Jewstop strikes again.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Honestly, at this point, I'd take any character from that game or Power Stone. They would probably pick Batsu, though, seeing as how he's the main character and all.



But Tiffany takes the spotlight... at least on the female side. Like the chun-li of rival schools?
btw who is batsu? the base ball player with the wierd haircut?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 6, 2011)

My Thoughts On The Roster LOL not that anyone cares

Deadpool-Funny and awesome! uninique theme music
Ryu-Pure classic wish his theme didn't sound so lame!
She-Hulk-Meh but im not complaining
C-Viper-Would have preferred Cammy but shes ok I guess
Felicia-Booooooooo I would have much rather want BB Hood
Trish-Busty blond chick who looks awesome
Hulk-Hmm hes okay I guess
Captain America- Love the way his shield returns hate his voice
Chris Redfield-Can't wait to tell people to suck it
M.O.D.O.K-My personal punching bag love his theme
Dante-Meh hes overhyped to me but has cool moves
Sentinel-Can't wait to beat him up love his theme though
Akuma-Seriously Capcom? Meh whatever his fireballs could look cooler and it seems he trying to hard to be evil(Its always fun to kill a god)Lame 
Morrigan-Looks gorgeous just wish she had her soul eraser cannon hyper
Spiderman-Awesome no complaints theme, his voice everything is perfect!
Zero-Meh his level three seems extremely nasty!
Phoenix-Great addition I just wish that she would use Dark Phoenix in a hyper combo and thats it
X-23-Interesting character imo hate her themne music
Storm-Looks good I see myself using her
Wesker-Badass!
Arthur-Annoyong keep away character
Hsien-Ko-Good choice for the Vampire side beast theme music also
Haggar-AWESOME THEME MUSIC!!!!!! that is all. Wait he uses a pipe! also awesome
Taskmaster-Nice addition. I like how he uses his gun in some of his moves
Wolverine-Same old wolve no complaints here
Dormammu-If he is mastered he seems very deadly
Viewtiful Joe-Yes excited he was chosen!!
Thor-Seems like he could be fun to play as
Doctor Doom-Hmm im not complaining
Amaterasu-I won't pick her but she's intersting
Super Skrull-I will most use him not a fan of his theme though
Chun Li-Same ol Chun but that not a bad thing
Iron Man-No complaints just don't really have any thoughts on him lol
Magneto-Love the effects on his hypers
Spencer-His theme rocks!

Character I hope become DLC
Marvel-Cyclops,Ms Marvel,Black Panther,Psylocke,Gambit,DareDevil,Elektra, and Punisher, oh and Iron Fist and a Spiderman baddie

capcom-Samanosuke,Date Masamune,Chuck Greene,Ken,Cammy,Jin Saotome,CapCom,and Sean Matsuda.....But seriously give me Strider!!!!!!!


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Proxy said:


> That's not necessarily true. Ryu is a staple for the fighting game genre, similar to how Mario is for adventure/platforming types. Now, if I said someone like Batsu or Shoma, then some people may scratch their head about those



Trust me, there are people who don't know who Ryu is. Just because he is a staple doesn't mean everyone know who he is. There are people who don't know what Mario is as well (hell I didn't for awhile when I was younger, I was a SEGA/Sonic baby). Only way you would know of Ryu is if you played a Street Fighter / VS. game. So if say, someone only plays 3D fighters like Virtua Fighter and Tekken and not 2D ones, unless they are into the gaming media news and whatnot, they would not know who Ryu is.

Don't get me wrong, I'm quite positive that many more people know who Ryu is than Hsien-Ko, but I found your reasoning to be a bit faulty thats all.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i never played a single darkstalker game but i some how know all these characters.



Probably cuz those characters tend to show up in all kinds of Street Fighter spin off games (Like Pocket Fighter and the "vs" games).



UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> My Thoughts On The Roster LOL not that anyone cares



I care 

Some of thoughts on ur thoughts:

Viper - Yeah, she's one of those inclusions we have to live with. Capcom wanted a more recent SF character, she was it. I personally would've perferred Juri myself, but apparently C.V's fighting style fits this game best.

Akuma - I really don't get why he's here . Some guy told me that his inclusion was a given since he was the first to ever make contact with the X-Men. Still, I won't be touching the guy.

MODOK, Arthur and Deadpool are gonna be part of my troll team 

As for Felicia, insult her again, and I might gots to killz ya (though BB Hood would've been cool)


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 6, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Probably cuz those characters tend to show up in all kinds of Street Fighter spin off games (Like Pocket Fighter and the "vs" games).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the point of touching Akuma Ryu is already unlockable lol.

Oh for Felicia I don't mind her its just english or japanese she is annoying imo


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Oh for Felicia I don't mind her its just english or japanese she is annoying imo


Well what did you expect? She is an anthropomorphic cat.


----------



## valerian (Feb 6, 2011)

Shirker said:


> MODOK, Arthur and Deadpool are gonna be part of my troll team



Same here.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 6, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Same here.


Your username makes me want some Jojo characters in the game

@Esura-True but jeez Japan seriously needs to work on characters that are that annoying imo


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, if it's one thing Japan's good at, it's producing characters the general U.S. audience finds annoying. I could easily make a list


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_PPwhX8NPsk[/YOUTUBE]

Ten more years


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 6, 2011)

Man Fuck Sentinel takes up half the damn screen

@Shirker-True shit!


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 6, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]_PPwhX8NPsk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ten more years



If he didn't use X-Factor then I would be worried but he used it so it's not a big deal.

I am sure every character can kill one character with a combo if they use X-Factor.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> But Tiffany takes the spotlight... at least on the female side. Like the chun-li of rival schools?
> btw who is batsu? the base ball player with the wierd haircut?



That's a good question. I'm not actually sure. Sakura is in the game too, so she's probably the most well known female in the game.

If it's the best you're referring to, then it's probably Akira.





And Shoma is the baseball player 



Esura said:


> Trust me, there are people who don't know who Ryu is. Just because he is a staple doesn't mean everyone know who he is. There are people who don't know what Mario is as well (hell I didn't for awhile when I was younger, I was a SEGA/Sonic baby). Only way you would know of Ryu is if you played a Street Fighter / VS. game. So if say, someone only plays 3D fighters like Virtua Fighter and Tekken and not 2D ones, unless they are into the gaming media news and whatnot, they would not know who Ryu is.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm quite positive that many more people know who Ryu is than Hsien-Ko, but I found your reasoning to be a bit faulty thats all.



You're right. My point was mainly that someone would more recognize who Ryu or Mario is, than someone like Hsien-Ko. I referenced Ryu because he's someone more recognizable with the fighting game genre than her, so it's understandable if you don't know where she's from (even if you play fighting games), but within the fighting game genre, that character is one that, even if you've never played the game, you may have heard of him or know what a hadoken is.

I grew up with Sega and Sonic as well, without a NES or SNES and when it came to adventure games (at the time), it was all about Mario and Sonic. The same goes for fighting games. Maybe it's just me, but that's how I see it.

On the topic of MvC3, I liked the option the previous games gave with changing from Ryu's to Ken and Akuma's style.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> @Esura-True but jeez Japan seriously needs to work on characters that are that annoying imo






Shirker said:


> Yeah, if it's one thing Japan's good at, it's producing characters the general U.S. audience finds annoying. I could easily make a list



I actually find many of the Japanese characters kind of unique and far from annoying. Then again, take my words with a grain of salt considering I actually found Lymle's English voice over on Star Ocean The Last Hope to be kind of cute, m'kay?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2011)

Heh, trust me, I'm actually that way too. For example, I happen to be a T. Bonne fan. 

I was speaking generally.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]_PPwhX8NPsk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ten more years





10char


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, it was first Wesker, then Ironman and now Sentinel.. probably most characters can do 100% damage combos using KFC.


----------



## Noah (Feb 6, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Yeah, it was first Wesker, then Ironman and now Sentinel.. probably most characters can do 100% damage combos using KFC.



It seems that way. I've seen a Magneto one, and I think a Dante one too. Guess I'll just hold out hope that Storm is the one who got rape-nerf and won't be nearly as good as before.


----------



## Eki (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Bilaal (Feb 6, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Yeah, it was first Wesker, then Ironman and now Sentinel.. probably most characters can do 100% damage combos using KFC.



i assumed they all could, some easier than others but they all would need to expend x-factor (level 3 in some cases) and more than one hyper bar.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2011)

Proxy said:


> That's a good question. I'm not actually sure. Sakura is in the game too, so she's probably the most well known female in the game.
> 
> If it's the best you're referring to, then it's probably Akira.
> 
> ...


But sakura was only in one game of RS and besides she is from the SF franchise Give Tiffany some credit, to me she is the most recognizable RS character IMO.
Does Capcom still have the franchise?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2011)

Noah said:


> It seems that way. I've seen a Magneto one, and I think a Dante one too. Guess I'll just hold out hope that Storm is the one who got rape-nerf and won't be nearly as good as before.



Pretty sure Storm is one of the best chars in the game again. Reportedly fantastic assists and probably  great point char, like in MvC3. Mag/Storm/Sent will never die.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2011)

Noah said:


> It seems that way. I've seen a Magneto one, and I think a Dante one too. *Guess I'll just hold out hope that Storm is the one who got rape-nerf and won't be nearly as good as before. *



i don't approve of this post


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> But sakura was only in one game of RS and besides she is from the SF franchise Give Tiffany some credit, to me she is the most recognizable RS character IMO.
> Does Capcom still have the franchise?



That's true. Tiffany is recognizable for a couple of reasons 

I believe Capcom still has, since Batsu was in Tatsunoko (sp?) vs. Capcom.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2011)

Interesting interview.

The rage-quitter hell thing made me feel all warm inside pek
The HUD option is a nice addition. I also really like that they have the preset characters option and status cards. Really shows these guys were paying attention to the MvC community.

Auuugh... February 15 cannot come soon enough


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2011)

Nujabes.


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

What is a Nujabe?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2011)

Heh, didn't know about reserve teams, that's pretty nifty.


----------



## Eki (Feb 6, 2011)

Want to play Marvel vs Capcom 3 right now? You might be able to if you take a trip to your local Best Buy. According to their website, select stores have a demo kiosk with the game for your enjoyment.


and also......




bahahahaha


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 6, 2011)

Totally going to the best buy near my house tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

Make sure you don't get bodied by a 11 year old.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2011)

*Wonders whether he means literally or in-game*


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

^Get your perverted mind out of the gutter.


----------



## valerian (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Feb 6, 2011)

lol, funny little comic


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 6, 2011)

Phoenix Wright would rape the shit out of every single characters, no doubts.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2011)

You'll never be taken for a ride.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2011)

Phoenix Wright will just have a text bubble full of mindrape and your opponent will just start taking tons of damage and making funny reaction shots.


----------



## valerian (Feb 6, 2011)

So yeah, any characters you guys won't be using at all?


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 6, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So yeah, any characters you guys won't using at all?



MODOK
I don't want to use his ugly ass and he looks clunky and unfun.
If I want to play keepaway I'll just go Dorm/Arthur/Trish


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So yeah, any characters you guys won't using at all?



MODOK, She-Hulk, and Tron Bonne probably.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2011)

She-Hulk, Felica and Tron Bonne.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 6, 2011)

Why y'all hatin on Miss Tron


----------



## valerian (Feb 6, 2011)

Hulk, She-Hulk, Ryu, Sentinel and Felicia and maybe Spencer if I keep forgetting about him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2011)

i'll try everyone except MODOK


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 6, 2011)

Chris...seriously...


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

Plan to give everyone a legit shot, I have an idea who I'll end up using but until I get my hands on the game I won't bother giving it much thought.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2011)

You should be thinking about Pringles, Scoops Hagen Daz


----------



## Eki (Feb 6, 2011)

What was that fucking cactus guy??


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

^Who, Amingo?


----------



## Eki (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea, i like him


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Who, Amingo?



Amingo is my hispanic brother.


----------



## Gino (Feb 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Who, Amingo?



That Cactus is Kickass....


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2011)

Falco-san said:


> Why y'all hatin on Miss Tron



I really sucked with her in MVC2 so i've had it out for her ever since.


----------



## Eki (Feb 7, 2011)

She's pretty easy to use. Her little army of robots attack does some damage


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

Her assist in MvC2 is great for keeping the pressure on, Crix knows exactly what I'm taking about.


----------



## Eki (Feb 7, 2011)

Goddamn, this is pretty much how i feel every time i come into this thread


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So yeah, any characters you guys won't be using at all?



Characters I wont use? Oh...

Captain America
Deadpool
Doctor Doom
Dormammu
Iron Man
MODOK
Sentinel
Shuma Gorath
Spider Man
Super Skrull
Taskmaster
Thor

So really, except for X-23, Wolverine, Storm, She-Hulk, Hulk, Phoenix, and Magneto...I'm not using the Marvel side at all. This might as well be a Capcom Fighting Jam 2 to me considering I'm liking all the characters on Capcom side 10x more than Marvel side.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2011)

Doom, Magneto, Trish and Akuma are characters I won't touch.

EDIT
Oh, almost forgot about Sent. Yeah, not my cup of joe


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 7, 2011)

Proxy said:


> That's true. Tiffany is recognizable for a couple of reasons
> 
> I believe Capcom still has, since Batsu was in Tatsunoko (sp?) vs. Capcom.



You can bet on it 

BRING her baaack capcom! time to storm in capcom unity yarrrghh.
the game is out tomorrows isnt?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 7, 2011)

WTF!?!?!?!?!?

MODOK looks like the funnest character to play right now.


----------



## Eki (Feb 7, 2011)

The 15th


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 7, 2011)

So is it out now?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2011)

No. We're a little over a week away. Games drops in the US on the 15th


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> WTF!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> MODOK looks like the funnest character to play right now.



Agreed, I can't wait to try out MODOK.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2011)

Eki said:


> She's pretty easy to use. Her little army of robots attack does some damage



Rarely get a chance to do much with her with the marvel freaks online. I was kinda decent with her back on the PS2 long ago but that was a near decade ago.


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2011)

Health tiers:

Sentinel - 1,300,000

Thor - 1,250,000

Hulk - 1,200,000
Haggar - 1,200,000
Tron - 1,200,000

She-Hulk - 1,150,000

Chris - 1,100,000
Taskmaster - 1,100,000
Wesker - 1,100,000

Captain America - 1,050,000
Spencer - 1,050,000

Dormmamu - 1,000,000
Doom - 1,000,000
Ryu - 1,000,000
Skrull - 1,000,000

Iron Man - 950,000
Morrigan - 950,000
Viewtiful Joe - 950,000
MODOK - 950,000
Wolverine - 950,000

Dante - 900,000
C.Viper - 900,000
Deadpool - 900,000
Hsien-Ko - 900,000
Spidey - 900,000

Felicia - 875,000

Chun - 850,000
Magneto - 850,000
Storm - 850,000
Trish - 850,000

X-23 - 825,000

Amatarasu - 800,000
Zero - 800,000
Akuma - 800,000
Arthur - 800,000

Phoenix - 420,000
Dark Phoenix - 420,000


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2011)

What is this, DBZ?


----------



## LayZ (Feb 7, 2011)

lol Phoenix is my Bottom Bitch


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

LayZ.  

If I run with the team I'm currently thinking about they'll definitely be named team "Don't get hit".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2011)

shit sentinel and wesker 

and wolverine is way too low


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2011)

the lower the health the more skilled you have to be.

i like it


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't panic about the health thing, the characters with lower health it makes sense because of how they play/tools they have at their disposal.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> the lower the health the more skilled you have to be.
> 
> i like it



Lolololololololol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 7, 2011)

Dang, Doom's missile assist looks dope.

I wonder how well it homes onto the opponent, cause I really wanna laugh at someone's face when they try to teleport using Dante or Wesker just to get a rain of missiles on their head.

Can't wait for the 19th to enter my arcade's first MvC3 tournament. I'm gonna run away forever ever. Even if I'm down on life, I'm gonna troll and time myself out.


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh 4chan...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolololololololol.



am i wrong?

in mvc 2 i never worried about the big guys taking a few hits, while the little guys required more finesse .


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Dang, Doom's missile assist looks dope.
> 
> I wonder how well it homes onto the opponent, cause I really wanna laugh at someone's face when they try to teleport using Dante or Wesker just to get a rain of missiles on their head.
> 
> Can't wait for the 19th to enter my arcade's first MvC3 tournament. I'm gonna run away forever ever. Even if I'm down on life, I'm gonna troll and time myself out.



Make sure you don't end up facing Gootecks or Mike Ross or you may find yourself on the newest episode of Excellent Adventures.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't panic about the health thing, the characters with lower health it makes sense because of how they play/tools they have at their disposal.



except wesker is already too powerful and does shit load of damage, giving him top tier health is outrageous..


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think Wesker is as strong as your making him out to be, he looks good yes but I wouldn't be so quick to fear him. So far from what I've seen Wesker is a good character but like everyone has his flaws, but hey we won't know till the masses get their hands on the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't think Wesker is as strong as your making him out to be, he looks good yes but I wouldn't be so quick to fear him. So far from what I've seen Wesker is a good character but like everyone has his flaws, but hey we won't know till the masses get their hands on the game.



ok sure 

but i am just damn scared shitless because all my friends wants to main him


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

^Your friends are free, no need to worry about them.


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Her assist in MvC2 is great for keeping the pressure on, Crix knows exactly what I'm taking about.






I hate being hyped for a game, makes the wait fucked up


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this the only game you are buying this month Crix?


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2011)

probably, I don't keep track of release dates though, so there may be other games I am interested in releasing this month

what are you buying?


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

Killzone 3 and this game. But i want to master this game, playing any other game is going to be kinda tough.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

By master this game, what do you mean exactly?


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

Be one of the best  One of my friends is top 15 in the country in SF4, he rareely goes to tornaments these days though. But he isnt getting this game


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2011)

maybe he just means whooping your ass Nin 

what counters does Arthur have for keepaway? I'm thinking his lack of dash would make it difficult for him to go up against it


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

Im going to whoop all your asses :ho 

But im going to the mountains to train for like months and months  So until then


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Be one of the best  One of my friends is top 15 in the country in SF4, he rareely goes to tornaments these days though. But he isnt getting this game


Can't be top 15 if he doesn't go to tournaments.


FFFFFFFFF. I have like 3 friends who've been playing since early yesterday and they've been taunting us with pictures and vids...


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2011)

I should have said he used to be in the Top 15 but go as often anymore.

And Galactus has a 185 hit combo  Damn


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Be one of the best  One of my friends is top 15 in the country in SF4, he rareely goes to tornaments these days though. But he isnt getting this game



It's a long road, so prepare yourself. I'm actually taking this game serious with the goal being able to compete at EVO and being respected, but that's going to take a long time most likely.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 7, 2011)

No reason to buy the game right now IMO

Too many xmen characters and capcom roster should of had more series representation..

Going to wait until the right DLC to come out if not fuck this game gonna wait another ten years until they get the roster right for once.

Sad thing is there's only one character I want to main.. something isn't right about that


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2011)

cool **


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2011)

not sure if i'll get it on the 15th, but i should get it next week.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Be one of the best  One of my friends is top 15 in the country in SF4, he rareely goes to tornaments these days though. But he isnt getting this game



Name?

How can he be top 15 and _not_ enter tournaments?

Please tell me he's top 15 on netplay leaderboards. I am in the mood to troll.



Nature Breeze said:


> No reason to buy the game right now IMO
> 
> Too many xmen characters and capcom roster should of had more series representation..
> 
> ...



Post started out right, then went wrong.



Nature Breeze said:


> No reason to buy the game right now IMO
> 
> Arcana Heart 3 is out.



^Correct post


----------



## Wicked (Feb 7, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Post started out right, then went wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ^Correct post



Hell no dude staying away fromt that loli game


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6qzKkFOR7w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 7, 2011)

Who is this Top 15 player?

Cause I'm the 14th best player.

*@ Biscuits:* Hey what up, I haven't talked to you in a while. Are you gonna get into MvC3?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2011)

i am pretty sure i am top ten in my country.. but that doesn't mean shit; since my country is shit in fighting games 

btw, i need a good fighting game to practice; my dreamcast finally gave up, so i can't play mvc2..

i am thinking cvs2 or maybe some fast paced KOF games.. 


SSFIV is way slow to practice for mvc3..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> i am pretty sure i am top ten in my country.. but that doesn't mean shit; since my country is shit in fighting games
> 
> btw, i need a good fighting game to practice; my dreamcast finally gave up, so i can't play mvc2..
> 
> ...



CvS2 is a much slower paced game than SSF4 and KoF is lame (I'm bias).

The best you can do is get GGPO and XvSF.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm top four of my household what what!

Anyone else like that they have a training mode that simulates lag. I personally feel that was a great addition


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 7, 2011)

I like to see all they hype for this game. Too bad a majority of people will disappear when they realize they suck at it. 

That includes me unless I actually put time into it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I like to see all they hype for this game. Too bad a majority of people will disappear when they realize they suck at it.
> 
> That includes me unless I actually put time into it.



Yeah that's pretty much the truth right there, and fuck Brandon you better not be a quitter like Matt, Team NF doesn't like quitters.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I like to see all they hype for this game. Too bad a majority of people will disappear when they realize they suck at it.
> 
> That includes me unless I actually put time into it.



It might really be true for me, the main reason I preordered the game is for pure fan service material.
I'm not really fond of the idea of 100% combos and the "ridiculous overpowered" kind of spirit this game series is going with, I prefer the "fair" treatment that the SF4 series is getting.

But we shall see.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Be one of the best  One of my friends is top 15 in the country in SF4, he rareely goes to tornaments these days though. But he isnt getting this game



My neighbor is fking 1st in Dead or alive 4 worldwide champion, he whent to italy. You can even see him in youtube.  and he OWNS IN sf4.

playing vs fkin pros is a torture but helluva loads of fun!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's over 9000 !

Can't wait for the game to come out !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> CvS2 is a much slower paced game than SSF4 and KoF is lame (I'm bias).
> 
> The best you can do is get GGPO and XvSF.



really? i could have sworn cvs2 was fast paced, or am i thinking of svc? :scratch 

and KoF is not lame, its just the latest games were bleh! xiii will make up for it 

GG? nah man, i like GG, but i wanna work on combos i might use in mvc3


i dunno where the fuck am i gonna get xvsf.. 


if i can only remember my past accounts pass, i already bought mvc2 from psn


----------



## Eki (Feb 7, 2011)

I plan to practice my ass off 24/7 :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I like to see all they hype for this game. Too bad a majority of people will disappear when they realize they suck at it.
> 
> That includes me unless I actually put time into it.



even if i sucked at it, i doubt i will abandon it.... i used to get my ass kicked in mvc2 all the time yet i still kept going.. granted i was only 11 at the time 

now its a different story, cuz i know what the fuck am i doing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2011)

Eki said:


> I plan to practice my ass off 24/7 :33



yes 

fuck all other games [in the ass]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 7, 2011)

My main issue is how to string combos. I never can get an actually long winding combo down in most fighting games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

If you want to practice and don't have MvC2 then go play TvC, if you don't have that then go play F-Zero.....it may not be a fighting game but it's definitely fast paced.


----------



## delirium (Feb 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> really? i could have sworn cvs2 was fast paced, or am i thinking of svc? :scratch
> 
> and KoF is not lame, its just the latest games were bleh! xiii will make up for it
> 
> ...



He's not talking about Guilty Gear. He's talking about 

I didn't know people actually used the XvSF room. Then again I never leave the Third Strike room :33

I do know that KoF is the biggest game on GGPO though. They have 6 different rooms for fucks sake. So you'll definitely get some good practice if you pick it up and play it there.

I don't know if you'll learn any usable combos in that game any more than you will in GG, though =/


----------



## Bill_gates (Feb 7, 2011)

: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt8Zr4hkcAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Feb 7, 2011)

I wonder if it wil play like SS4 on crack??


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> really? i could have sworn cvs2 was fast paced, or am i thinking of svc? :scratch



I didn't play SvC very much when it first came out. I wouldn't want to anyways considering Zero had an unblockable that lead into an infinite off a knockdown. Geese had an infinite too I think.

CvS2 is a really slow paced game. The game really favors turtling with a lot of meter building (A-Bison for example). The top tier characters in the game were Sagat, Blanka, A-Vega, A-Sakura, A-Bison, and Cammy. All of those characters were really strong in the game simply because they had great pokes. Minus Bison where his pokes were good not great, but "Paint the Fence" was just way to damn good.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2011)

If you wanna train for MvC3 in the coming days, wouldn't it be best to go to TvC and get used to the controls?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> My main issue is how to string combos. I never can get an actually long winding combo down in most fighting games.



meh.. that shit should be much easier in mvc games.. 

imo, street fighter 4 was the hardest 

or maybe it was just me.. 



Bill_gates said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt8Zr4hkcAU[/YOUTUBE]



this is gonna result in a lot of butthurt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2011)

delirium said:


> He's not talking about Guilty Gear. He's talking about
> 
> I didn't know people actually used the XvSF room. Then again I never leave the Third Strike room :33
> 
> ...



fuckin intrigued 

will try it thanx  



Duy Nguyen said:


> I didn't play SvC very much when it first came out. I wouldn't want to anyways considering Zero had an unblockable that lead into an infinite off a knockdown. Geese had an infinite too I think.
> 
> CvS2 is a really slow paced game. The game really favors turtling with a lot of meter building (A-Bison for example). The top tier characters in the game were Sagat, Blanka, A-Vega, A-Sakura, A-Bison, and Cammy. All of those characters were really strong in the game simply because they had great pokes. Minus Bison where his pokes were good not great, but "Paint the Fence" was just way to damn good.




svc was good, one of my favs of the pas gen.. but like you said, it had a lot of problems.. like how terry was god tier 

man, i just need anything now.. my hands are too used to COD, i need to get rid of that shit and play some fighting till i get mvc3 



Hangatýr said:


> If you wanna train for MvC3 in the coming days, wouldn't it be best to go to TvC and get used to the controls?



don't have it.. isn't for wii only?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> meh.. that shit should be much easier in mvc games..
> 
> imo, street fighter 4 was the hardest


Holy shit you just lost all credibility. xd


Khris said:


> don't have it.. isn't for wii only?



Emulate. It's the only other game that uses the control scheme, though.


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2011)

Bill_gates said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt8Zr4hkcAU[/YOUTUBE]



fucking awesome, i hope he is hard as shit


----------



## valerian (Feb 7, 2011)

Bill_gates said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt8Zr4hkcAU[/YOUTUBE]



lol at 0:49


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Holy shit you just lost all credibility. xd


i wonder..

last time i played i could do high jump LK > crouch LP > standing MP > hadouken > shinku hadouken

i just imagine there should be more complication in other combos.. if this was as best as it got, than the game lost credibility not me 

like i said, haven't played it much.. 



> Emulate. It's the only other game that uses the control scheme, though.



shitty computer is shitty


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw the MVC3 stream last week and Galactus did look somewhat hard but it might have been because the guy that was playing didn't have the controls down. Seeing how he finished him off after 3 tries and just playing the game for the first time in his life i'd assume Galactus is sadly easy mode.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 7, 2011)

So I went to my nearest best buy and no MvC3 to play. Oh well I guess I will have to wait till next week.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 8, 2011)

Some interesting shit here!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyQf4Un9bKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Feb 8, 2011)

Newton said:


> fucking awesome, i hope he is hard as shit



I think you need to see your doctor


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 8, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom...

Fuck the X-Men. C-Men all the way!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 8, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Some interesting shit here!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyQf4Un9bKM[/YOUTUBE]



Beautiful


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2011)

7 more days......


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> i wonder..
> 
> last time i played i could do high jump LK > crouch LP > standing MP > hadouken > shinku hadouken
> 
> i just imagine there should be more complication in other combos.. if this was as best as it got, than the game lost credibility not me



that's not going to be the best it got.  that combo is comparable to a cr. hp>hadoken>super combo in SF series.


----------



## quantum711 (Feb 8, 2011)

So how hard is the learning curve of this game anyways? I'm pretty new to the Marvel Vs Capcom series. Can I be effective with just a regular ps3 controller? Or do I need a arcade stick to survive online.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

Missing_Nin said:


> that's not going to be the best it got.  that combo is comparable to a cr. hp>hadoken>super combo in SF series.



yeah i know, its the basic stuff.. but not much more can be done the last time i checked, i also think you can chain EXs if i am not mistaken.. 

i know for sure there is no cancels..

third strike had much more sweeter combos..



Corran said:


> I think you need to see your doctor



oh come on, we all know that all fighting game fans are masochists, we keep getting our asses kicked by the main bosses yet we still keep returning for more..




IronFist Alchemist said:


> Some interesting shit here!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyQf4Un9bKM[/YOUTUBE]



OH MY LORDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 

DAT HYPE 

i seriously got watery eyes


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> OH MY LORDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> DAT HYPE
> 
> i seriously got watery eyes



glad you are and that's just a few days after people got the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

Missing_Nin said:


> glad you are and that's just a few days after people got the game.



yeah, you should've seen me when i found out about mvc3.. it was a fucking sight to see 

this might just be my favorite game evar 

i don't expect to do all those combos, but if i am as dictated for this game as i was for svc(did all known combos) i might as well pull it off..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW8GIfWibaM[/YOUTUBE]

if mvc3 combos are as difficult as these, than i am fucking set


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> yeah i know, its the basic stuff.. but not much more can be done the last time i checked, i also think you can chain EXs if i am not mistaken..
> 
> i know for sure there is no cancels..


A seasoned MVC player said in an interview that you can cancel with Viper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> A seasoned MVC player said in an interview that you can cancel with Viper.



in street fighter 4? 

thats news to me


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> in street fighter 4?
> 
> thats news to me



No, in MVC3. I thought you were talking about MVC3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> No, in MVC3. I thought you were talking about MVC3.



lol, i was talking about sf4 and how it lacks in combos.. 

but viper should be interesting now


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2011)

SF4 is a sad attempt at trying to make SF2 for dummies so its no surprise it has shit combos. SF doesn't really need crazy combos to be good though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> SF4 is a sad attempt at trying to make SF2 for dummies so its no surprise it has shit combos. SF doesn't really need crazy combos to be good though.



it wasn't about good or not.. i just needed a game to practice awesome combos :ho


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> it wasn't about good or not.. i just needed a game to practice awesome combos :ho



Play alpha 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Play alpha 3.



*tries to remember gameplay*

fuck it, am gonna try; i think i have it lying around somewhere 

thanks


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Alpha 3 was good for the most parts


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2011)

A3 was stupid boring.

A2 however is a game for men.


----------



## Cash (Feb 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> A3 was stupid boring.
> 
> A2 however is a game for men.



co-signature. Nothing against A3 but A2 was better.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> it wasn't about good or not.. i just needed a game to practice awesome combos :ho



HnK
FUC
GGAC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> HnK
> FUC
> GGAC



I get it one is guilty gear what are the others

Also rockin some mugen :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol, fuck Mugen, get GGPO.

Hnk is Hokuto no Ken, AKA Fist of the Northstar. FUC is Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Code, I think.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol, fuck Mugen, get GGPO.
> 
> Hnk is Hokuto no Ken, AKA Fist of the Northstar. FUC is Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Code, I think.



ggpo is too laggy for me


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2011)

So pick opponents with low ms?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> I get it one is guilty gear what are the others
> 
> Also rockin some mugen :ho



Hokuto no Ken and Fate: Unlimited Codes aka Execution: The Game


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

You can practice combo's but it won't matter if you won't be able to get in. 

Mugen is such a damn joke.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 8, 2011)

Seeing all those combo's, i hope you will be a good practice partner Nin.

I probably can't learn this game for shit against online scrubs.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> A3 was stupid boring.
> 
> A2 however is a game for men.



True. It was just the first thing that came to mind. And he probably doesn't have alpha 2. 

But that's what Supercade is for!!!!! 

EDIT: Mugen?!? WHAT THE FUCK?!?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> *You can practice combo's but it won't matter if you won't be able to get in.*
> 
> Mugen is such a damn joke.



Can't wait to body you Nin.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Can't wait to body you Nin.



I don't seem to recall you beating me in anything, so your going to have your hands full in MvC3.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't seem to recall you beating me in anything, so your going to have your hands full in MvC3.



Just you wait Nin. 

I will make the ultimate troll team and take you out.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2011)

Learning combos in mugen is the last thing you want to do.

Try this game instead.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just you wait Nin.
> 
> I will make the ultimate troll team and take you out.



Sounds like Matt, all talk, never back it up. 

Sorry there's no Iceman to save you this time around "Ice beam".


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope there is a leak of MvC3 like there was one for NUNS2 here in houston


----------



## Ziko (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm sitting here wondering the same thing!
Isn't it about now such a popular game would be leaked?


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2011)

im sure capcom would keep a tight lid on their game.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 8, 2011)

M.U.G.E.N. aka WTF AM I PLAYING?! The Game


----------



## delirium (Feb 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> ggpo is too laggy for me



Are you playing wireless? I was playing some cat from Japan last night seamless. And I live in cali so that's a fucking distance to travel.That only happens when I hook the internet straight into my laptop though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> im sure capcom would keep a tight lid on their game.



Thank god for that.

*Has flashbacks of pre-Black Ops release*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2011)

Shiet, I might get to play MvC3 this Thursday. Kekekekekekekeke.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll have the game the moment someone leaks it.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Shiet, I might get to play MvC3 this Thursday. Kekekekekekekeke.



That's awesome! how?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Shiet, I might get to play MvC3 this Thursday. Kekekekekekekeke.



Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> That's awesome! how?



Friend of mine supposedly has it already. He said he might bring it to the SSF4 casual this Thursday.

He's also the guy who makes the custom console->arcade cabs for my arcade too. But I guess he wants to wait till release date to bring out the custom cab for MvC3.

I'm pretty sure he's gonna run the MvC3 setup on his empty T6 cab:


Looks like that, but MvC3.

Feb.15 is going to be a very festive day at my arcade...yay.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, yeah...one, more, week!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 8, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Oh, yeah...one, more, week!



Even less for some lucky bastards


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 8, 2011)

Semi-hyped for this game. im just sad my friend buys into that Gamestop bull shit when he could be getting the game 2/3 days earlier if he'd just listen


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2011)

there is no semi-hype. There is only full rage hype


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> there is no semi-hype. There is only full rage hype



Same                  .


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 8, 2011)

I wonder how many people are going to use Viewtiful Joe


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 8, 2011)

ArtieBoy said:


> Semi-hyped for this game. im just sad my friend buys into that Gamestop bull shit when he could be getting the game 2/3 days earlier if he'd just listen



wait how do you get the game earlier!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Sounds like Matt, all talk, never back it up.
> 
> Sorry there's no Iceman to save you this time around "Ice beam".



I will find myself a new Ice Beam, just wait.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I will find myself a new Ice Beam, just wait.


Sentinel Mouth Blast seems good enough


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I will find myself a new Ice Beam, just wait.



Looks at his avatar.....  bangbangbangbangbangbangbangbangbang = Icebeam lol


----------



## valerian (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's Famitsu's score on the game if anyone cares.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 9, 2011)

I heard Street Fighter talk and realize Third Strike wasn't mentioned.

Left out disappointed.


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2011)

I like Alpha much, much, much more than 3rd Strike personally.

Karin Kanzuki ftw!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2011)

Shoot, I didn't know you can Guard Cancel.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Shoot, I didn't know you can Guard Cancel.



Err.. this is really bad.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 9, 2011)

Sweet lord, REALLY?!?

EDIT*
Actually, upon further inspection, as long as you don't spend the majority of your time pressure comboing him to hell, it shouldn't be that big a problem. And it's just during an XF.

Still kinda peeve inducing, but whatevs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Shoot, I didn't know you can Guard Cancel.



only thor? 

and it seems to be done with x-factor


still kinda messed up 



Shirker said:


> Sweet lord, REALLY?!?
> 
> EDIT*
> Actually, upon further inspection, as long as you don't spend the majority of your time pressure comboing him to hell, it shouldn't be that big a problem. And it's just during an XF.
> ...



its still fucked up to the core.. i havn't seen much thor gameplay, does he have a projectile?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Sweet lord, REALLY?!?
> 
> EDIT*
> Actually, upon further inspection, as long as you don't spend the majority of your time pressure comboing him to hell, it shouldn't be that big a problem. And it's just during an XF.
> ...


LOL WUT? It's a game changing tech and you best believe people are going to abuse that shit. I don't think it is specific to Thor or at least I don't think it is. 
If it is then it's not so bad since the block string needs to be done at a real close range of Thor.

I already knew X Factor was going to be the cancer that's going to kill this game off. Everyone says the game is fun but X factor is dumb and random.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

if its only thor, than ain't too mad..

its still stupid and should be fuckin patched.. but he can still be overwhelmed with projectiles


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> you should chill as well, seeing that as of now.. only thor can do it with x-factor..
> 
> shouldn't you anyways play keep away when your opponent is in x-factor.. thats the point, isn't it?
> 
> ...



I wasn't basing it on just that lol.. I'm just putting out the prediction that this game will be ass/not what everyone wants it to be.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> shouldn't you anyways play keep away when your opponent is in x-factor.. thats the point, isn't it?
> 
> 
> earlier vidz already shown that almost every charachter can do 100% damage while in x-factor..


The 100% damage combo is hardly the main problem.

The problem is that the game gives the defender superiority over the attacker - using XFC, which makes the game more defensive and makes both sides scared to land the first hit.
And I bet that each instant move can do the job (like Shoryuken for instance).

So yeah.. it might make the game a run away - projectile spamming.. is this the right direction? disappointing.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

or we could just wait til the game actually comes out and we get to try it for ourselves before we decide what's up


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2011)

Eat a Dick BBQ. AH3 is dead already.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2011)

Haha, this is capcoms MO to release games and not patch up the problems they should have seen. 

and you wonder why people were cynical before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I wasn't basing it on just that lol.. I'm just putting out the prediction that this game will be ass/not what everyone wants it to be.



still, you haven't played the game yourself 



Squall Leonhart said:


> The 100% damage combo is hardly the main problem.
> 
> The problem is that the game gives the defender superiority over the attacker - using XFC, which makes the game more defensive and makes both sides scared to land the first hit.
> And I bet that each instant move can do the job (like Shoryuken for instance).
> ...



i barely know what xfc is all about.. but i do know is that it runs out.. 

combo pressuring was always a double-edged sword, you wouldn't charge against someone with a max super bar would you?


also, i wanna see some grabs, their range,damage and speed..





Newton said:


> or we could just wait til the game actually comes out and we get to try it for ourselves before we decide what's up



or this..

i mad, but ain't that mad 



Biscuits said:


> Eat a Dick BBQ. AH3 is dead already.



it was never alive for me in the first place


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

Err Thor not having any projectiles would be stupid.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2011)

Thor does have a projectile...
Looks like Iron man's uni-beam


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> The 100% damage combo is hardly the main problem.
> 
> The problem is that the game gives the defender superiority over the attacker - using XFC, which makes the game more defensive and makes both sides scared to land the first hit.
> And I bet that each instant move can do the job (like Shoryuken for instance).
> ...



To be fair, in MvC 2, you guard cancel to Cable's scimitar and empty cancel scimitar to AHVB and that punished like 90% of shit they could do from a midrange and out, and at point blank scimitar just beats out most moves and cancels into AHVB.. Considering if you had enough meter you just killed a character.

In this game you only get one XF, though, killing a character for 1 bar and your XF is massive advantage, considering it can happen from the start of the game.. but, I don't think it's too terrible.. 

And I'm not saying I'm judging the game before it comes out, or anything, I'm still gonna give it a chance, just saying if I was betting man, I'd bet on it falling short of what people want.



Biscuits said:


> Eat a Dick BBQ. AH3 is dead already.


GG is dead Arcana is dead Melty is dead. BBCS and MK9 at evo. Gimme my dead games that don't suck over evo lineup anyday IMO.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Haha, this is capcoms MO to release games and not patch up the problems they should have seen.
> 
> and you wonder why people were cynical before.



whoa dude, how did you get a copy already?!


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

He shoots lightning doesnt he? Yeah it makes sense

If Thor was the only one who could guard cancel with XFC then to counter that making him lose his Mjolnir would counteract that (Like Vega's claws) thus limiting his range and certain moves


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> i barely know what xfc is all about.. but i do know is that it runs out..



The duration the XF lasts doesn't matter at all, the main point is the moment when he *activated* the XF, the activation by itself allows him to *cancel* his block animation while his opponent keeps attacking - into a counter-attack (which is impossible by normal standards..) that can't be evaded by the attacker, or so it seems right now.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

I remember that Seth guy from capcom in that video posted before said something along the lines of 

"and you can cancel while in block stun into XF and then punish, making moves the opponent thought safe, unsafe" while he was spazzing about how much XF opened up the game

I'm thinking everyone can do it


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, Which is why you're gonna have to do safe block strings using a lot of fuzzy guard setups and empty jump lows and the like. Auto-pilot scrubs are going to hate this game, LMAO.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

Im starting to hate KFC already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> The duration the XF lasts doesn't matter at all, the main point is the moment when he *activated* the XF, the activation by itself allows him to *cancel* his block animation while his opponent keeps attacking - into a counter-attack (which is impossible by normal standards..) that can't be evaded by the attacker, or so it seems right now.



yes i know what guard cancel is 

xf has a duration, and its a one time thing.. 

this just means, when your opponent is in xf, keep the fuck away 



Newton said:


> I remember that Seth guy from capcom in that video posted before said something along the lines of
> 
> "and you can cancel while in block stun into XF and then punish, making moves the opponent thought safe, unsafe" while he was spazzing about how much XF opened up the game
> 
> I'm thinking everyone can do it



heh, so it seems 

like i said, xf is the game changer.. we'll just have to adapt


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im starting to hate KFC already



Yeah, I prefer Rose's chicken.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Yeah, Which is why you're gonna have to do safe block strings using a lot of fuzzy guard setups and empty jump lows and the like. Auto-pilot scrubs are going to hate this game, LMAO.



To be fair, when you put it like this it makes it seem like it's not going to be one of those random out situations, and that the only time you get hit by it will be during mindless button pushing.

I could turn around and say that it's no different than mashing Ultra in blockstun. Turning what should be normal string with maybe a frame or two opening into randomly losing a round.

But, honestly, it's more of a middle ground. This game has a lot more options than SF does, offensively, so you're "safe" strings won't particularly be as limited as they become in SF. However, the risk is way lower, and the reward is even bigger. But, at the cost of burning a valuable resource that you won't get back.

All in all, risk/reward shouldn't be that skewed in the defenders favor, ever, even if the cost is a one time only resource.


Disclaimer: Not saying that it's gonna break the game, not saying it's gonna be a bad game, not saying XF guard cancel is gonna be too strong etc. Just making a simple point.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> To be fair, when you put it like this it makes it seem like it's not going to be one of those random out situations, and that the only time you get hit by it will be during mindless button pushing.
> 
> I could turn around and say that it's no different than mashing Ultra in blockstun. Turning what should be normal string with maybe a frame or two opening into randomly losing a round.
> 
> ...



The game was destined to fail from the beginning. The decisions they made will hurt them in the long run. Not going into detail but it's really obvious the dumbass mistakes they made


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2011)

XF is dumb period. You can turn a regular BnB into 100% at any given time. All you require is maybe 2 bars which you'll build in the BnB anyway.

Sentinel 100% is super easy I know I can do that shit 100% of the time and I haven't even touched the game, LMAO. 

Easy ass BNBs + XF for easy ass 100% combos, pretty lame imo.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> The game was destined to fail from the beginning. The decisions they made will hurt them in the long run. Not going into detail but it's really obvious the dumbass mistakes they made



They missed one of your fav characters.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Disclaimer: Not saying that it's gonna break the game, not saying it's gonna be a bad game, not saying XF guard cancel is gonna be too strong etc. Just making a simple point.



so then what are you saying

that "risk/reward shouldn't be skewed in the defender's favor, ever"? if its not game breaking, and not gonna be too strong, then what's the problem?



Nature Breeze said:


> The game was destined to fail from the beginning. The decisions they made will hurt them in the long run. Not going into detail but it's really obvious the dumbass mistakes they made



you're the guy who said theres no reason to buy the game because there's too many xmen characters or something like that right?


not whiteknighting the game or anything, for all I know its absolute trash, but come on


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't mind THAT much when you kill a character with XFC *while you're the one who initiated the attack*.

But the guard break thingy is real bad.. and if we're going to see this stuff happening and winning matches at a high level tournament matches - it will suck.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2011)

Storm is so black. xD


----------



## Wicked (Feb 9, 2011)

Vault said:


> They missed one of your fav characters.



Nice attempt trying to be cute but you failed 



Newton said:


> you're the guy who said theres no reason to buy the game bcause there too many xmen characters or something like that right?
> 
> 
> not whiteknighting the game or anything, for all I know its absolute trash, but come on



Well I like X-Men like everybody else but 6 is pushing it especially when they could of added different series from marvel. Capcom roster is too much fanservice and not enough different series. If they threw in Rival School/Plasma Sword/Onimusha/Power Stone there would be a legit reason to buy the game but my friend is buying the game so he can waste his 60 dollars and be let down while I wait until crapcom get's it together.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

Newton said:


> so then what are you saying
> 
> that "risk/reward shouldn't be skewed in the defender's favor, ever"? if its not game breaking, and not gonna be too strong, then what's the problem?



I'm not saying it's bad now, because I haven't played. I'm saying it has the makings of a really retarded, fundamentally flawed system.

However, I am a firm believer that things like that can still be fun, considering I play HnK where you can literally lose a round in under 5 seconds depending on your play in the previous rounds.. So I'll save my judgment until I've played and observed enough of the game.


Biscuits said:


> XF is dumb period. You can turn a regular BnB into 100% at any given time. All you require is maybe 2 bars which you'll build in the BnB anyway.
> 
> Sentinel 100% is super easy I know I can do that shit 100% of the time and I haven't even touched the game, LMAO.
> 
> Easy ass BNBs + XF for easy ass 100% combos, pretty lame imo.



lol

Dude, soon as I saw what XF did I was like, ok the first hit I land on anyone I consider a 'problem character' for me, I'm killing them for free.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I'm not saying it's bad now, because I haven't played. I'm saying it has the makings of a really retarded, fundamentally flawed system.
> 
> However, I am a firm believer that things like that can still be fun, considering I play HnK where you can literally lose a round in under 5 seconds depending on your play in the previous rounds.. So I'll save my judgment until I've played and observed enough of the game.



I can agree with you that for whatever reason, based on what I've seen from the game so far, I have skepticism on how good it would be/how long the game will stay fun for, but I'm not taking for granted that what I've seen is not a true representation of the game (which is most likely true) so I'll just wait til it comes out


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

Interesting, we'll just have to see how things go when everyone gets their hands on the game. Worse case scenario things could be corrected via a patch.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

the only thing that will need patching is your ass after i kick it


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2011)

The game is going to be fun no doubt about it, just play with people around your skill level and you'll be good. Don't expect to have fun if you're just a casual player that does challenge mode combos and you're playing against some training mode fiend.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2011)

The game is already dumbed down enough. The reality is you're not going to beat a competitive player with only 30 minutes of training mode you'll need to study the game a lot more and put in hours testing shit. I bet I'll sex your 30 minute Rose with mine because I put in more time with her in training mode.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

I dunno about other people on here but I'm getting back into the competitive scene with this game so I plan to put a lot of work in training mode as well as trying to pinpoint my own weaknesses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> To be fair, when you put it like this it makes it seem like it's not going to be one of those random out situations, and that the only time you get hit by it will be during mindless button pushing.
> 
> I could turn around and say that it's no different than mashing Ultra in blockstun. Turning what should be normal string with maybe a frame or two opening into randomly losing a round.
> 
> ...



i am all for that, but who are we kiddin, abusing defensive tactics is what 2d fighting is all about..



Squall Leonhart said:


> I don't mind THAT much when you kill a character with XFC *while you're the one who initiated the attack*.
> 
> But the guard break thingy is real bad.. and if we're going to see this stuff happening and winning matches at a high level tournament matches - it will suck.



you make it sound like its spammable or some shit, its a one time thing.. using safe attacks/strings until it fades is np..

sure xf will have the advantage, but its the main damn point..

i agree xf is stupid, but its not game breaking.. 



Violent-nin said:


> I dunno about other people on here but I'm getting back into the competitive scene with this game so I plan to put a lot of work in training mode as well as trying to pinpoint my own weaknesses.



competitive or not, i will spend at least 2 hours a day on this game.. first 2 weeks will be 24/7 though..


shit is not funny, i shit you not, my blood pressure is rising the closer we got to the release day 


yes am hyped


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2011)

I wish you could watch online matches to view certain techniques, but oh well, thats what youtube is for


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2011)

Defensive tactics are usually just blocking/ Just defense and the occasional Alpha counter which requires meter and is punishable if baited. Advanced guard and push blocking from Marvel and other games too. That's usually what games use of course you still have character specific stuff like counters, Guard points, Dragon Punches, etc etc.

Games that have other Defensive techniques or "tactics" usually suck ass because it punishes you for being offensive. 

For example in Blazblue CT you can usually mash on Option select grab+barrier while blocking and if they have a gap in their string you'll throw them or if they throw you, you'll tech. That's stupid as fuck since there's no down side of them mashing on that OS.  

You can also just jump back and barrier to avoid shit too. So yeah BBCT was super ass.

If you notice now that BB is up to their 3rd game they have crippled most of those defensive "tactics".


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> you make it sound like its spammable or some shit, its a one time thing.. using safe attacks/strings until it fades is np..
> 
> sure xf will have the advantage, but its the main damn point..
> 
> i agree xf is stupid, but its not game breaking..



It's a one time thing.. but not that hard to execute - and the reward is high.

And what are *safe* attacks/strings? for all I know probably even the weakest jab can be punished with this.

In my book the pressuring player can't be punished by this kind of nonsense, because it changes the flow of the game for the worse, and if there won't be any answer against it - you can bet on it that the game will encourage the keep away projectile spamming style.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> It's a one time thing.. but not that hard to execute - and the reward is high.
> 
> And what are *safe* attacks/strings? for all I know probably even the weakest jab can be punished with this.



well i guess if LP > guard won't cut, than its a fucking problem..

but i asked this before, what about grabs?  

or maybe baiting.. 



> In my book the pressuring player can't be punished by this kind of nonsense, because it changes the flow of the game for the worse, and if there won't be any answer against it - you can bet on it that the game will encourage the keep away projectile spamming style.



i doubt it will change the game overall that much.. 

the only change is to keep a heads up when your opponent is on xf, if not you can pressure him all the fuck you want..

XF is supposed to be this game's ultra or what-not..

its stupid, but whatever..



Biscuits said:


> Defensive tactics are usually just blocking/ Just defense and the occasional Alpha counter which requires meter and is punishable if baited. Advanced guard and push blocking from Marvel and other games too. That's usually what games use of course you still have character specific stuff like counters, Guard points, Dragon Punches, etc etc.
> 
> Games that have other Defensive techniques or "tactics" usually suck ass because it punishes you for being offensive.
> 
> ...



i realize that much.. but mvc2 already had a mad counter for pressuring 

i don't see what the big problem is now..

only cuz of XF? 

like i said, its supposed to be the finisher/ultra/whatever of this game..

its only logical to be abused


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

Personally I'm trying to not get over-hyped, while I'm excited for the game I don't want to say it's going to be "the best thing ever!" because I'm tired of making that silly mistake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Personally I'm trying to not get over-hyped, while I'm excited for the game I don't want to say it's going to be "the best thing ever!" because I'm tired of making that silly mistake.



c'mon nin you were my inspiration


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> It's a one time thing.. but not that hard to execute - and the reward is high.
> 
> And what are *safe* attacks/strings? for all I know probably even the weakest jab can be punished with this.
> 
> In my book the pressuring player can't be punished by this kind of nonsense, because it changes the flow of the game for the worse, and if there won't be any answer against it - you can bet on it that the game will encourage the keep away projectile spamming style.



No way can this punish a jab on block. Put them in a mix up via blocking, I suppose. As you don't know what they're going to do/if they're going to do it at all.

Something like deep jump > they block and activate > you neutral jump and they wiff something (depending on what they wiff you might punish it, but might not lol risk/reward). Could be considered "safe". Because if they don't activate you have a lot of options still. And if they do activate, and you guessed right, you get to regain control.

However if they block > activate > anti air you're fucked lol.

So it's kind of all yomi, and the player with the better read is gonna reap the benefits.. IMO, though, the reward for doing it successfully, way outweighs the risk. Block>activate>cr.jab seems pretty low risk outside of them late cancelling to a DP or something that's putting themselves in way more risk for way less reward.. Basically all you're risking at that point is not getting damage and losing your XF.. But, the game seems pretty high damage already so, it's not like it's totally needed.

On the other hand though, I disagree with you in that it's going to turn it into a runaway/zoning game.

1. In Marvel 2's early days, zoning anf keepaway was looked at as the strongest tactic. Now look at marvel, Magneto touches you one time he can take your whole team with a couple resets and guard breaks.

2. Zoning and runaway don't deal damage. You could have 70% lead with a zoning character meanwhile it only takes one confirm to lose that character. With all the mobility that the offense oriented characters have that one touch won't be too hard.

Overall I think the zoning and keepaway and the rushdown will mesh well, and it's gonna be silly over the top stupid shit (fun). But, not a game I'd put serious effort into.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 9, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> The game is already dumbed down enough. The reality is you're not going to beat a competitive player with only 30 minutes of training mode you'll need to study the game a lot more and put in hours testing shit. I bet I'll sex your 30 minute Rose with mine because I put in more time with her in training mode.



well shit i guess so. i dont have that type of time anymore. thats why i moved more to casual friendly games. i just hope its jst as much casual players on as there is competitive players. although i dont remember running into any competitive players online in sf4. so maybe they play mavhel instead. shiiiit i hope not. last thing i need after 8 hours at work is to come home and get murked by some jobless nerds who had more time to get they shit together.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

I work 40 hours a week and have a full custody of a child.

I'm still competent enough to play competitively.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2011)

Luckily for me, I'm just gonna run away all day.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I work 40 hours a week and have a full custody of a child.
> 
> I'm still competent enough to play competitively.



you cant have a kid and work and still find time to get crazy good at a game like sf2 turbo or alpha 2 mayne. its just aint possible. unless you're some type of genius or you're talking about sf4. sf4 from what i hear from pros is super easy so its no surprise you would find it easier to learn than i would. my first fighting game was probably capcom vs snk2.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Chem, is AI getting MvC3 cabs?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> No way can this punish a jab on block. Put them in a mix up via blocking, I suppose. As you don't know what they're going to do/if they're going to do it at all.
> 
> Something like deep jump > they block and activate > you neutral jump and they wiff something (depending on what they wiff you might punish it, but might not lol risk/reward). Could be considered "safe". Because if they don't activate you have a lot of options still. And if they do activate, and you guessed right, you get to regain control.
> 
> ...



But even if it's just a jab - a special throw is instant, isn't it? it should grab him.

Either way as long as your opponent has the XF in store you have to play cautious and guess right, so it also means that you can't unleash any good damage without taking the risk, so that's not really a solution.

About the keepaway/projectile spamming, I was exaggerating a bit, but still I think it *might* favor this kind of play style.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I work 40 hours a week and have a full custody of a child.
> 
> I'm still competent enough to play competitively.



They let MB players have kids now?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

Nah, even the best command grabs have _some_ start up. 

And you can always get good damage with relative low risk. Hit confirm, hit confirm, hit confirm!

If you're really that cautious of XF guard cancel you can chain 2As, confirm the hit and go from there. Chances are they won't let it rip off of a blocked jab. Alternatively you do deep/fast air chains if they block and activate you should land fast enough recover and block after they activate out.



Hangatýr said:


> They let MB players have kids now?



Well, technically at the time he was born, I was a 3S player. I didn't discover Melty until he was about 3 ^_^

Besides Actress Again console ver is dead, and Unreal BLACK THINGS will probably see a console port before French Bread/Ecole port Current Code, so I'm not really an MB player so to speak.. I haven't touched in forever.

Arcana is that new hype.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 9, 2011)

Hm... was not expecting this much of a sh--storm 

Still, can't say it isn't worrying. Unlike an earlier BS outrage with exchange throw reversals, this reveal seems like it could be an actual genuine issue for competitive players.... A youtube poster actually did point out something about this, and that this vid was a display using a predictable attack pattern to show off this option in the game.

I'd like to imagine competitors can't tell the future, and anyone worth their scrap would switch up their game enough where this really shouldn't be that huge an issue. That said, the cash-in for actually accomplishing this feat is unfairly high.


...Rape tactics and game-altering physics exploits. This really is the new Mahvel


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2011)

Shirker said:


> *I'd like to imagine competitors can't tell the futur*e, and anyone worth their scrap would switch up their game enough where this really shouldn't be that huge an issue. That said, the cash-in for actually accomplishing this feat is super high.



Daigo thinks otherwise.

Edit: So from what I heard from my buddies; Phoenix is extremely ass. If you have her as a character you pretty much can't call her for assist cause once you see her on screen, just Super her and she'll die.


----------



## Augors (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there a basic competitive for this game or any basics? I been watching some of the competitive videos for a while and I want to get into it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Daigo thinks otherwise.
> 
> Edit: So from what I heard from my buddies; Phoenix is extremely ass. If you have her as a character you pretty much can't call her for assist cause once you see her on screen, just Super her and she'll die.



Hmm interesting, I plan to give her a legit shot and I'm definitely looking forward to how some of the high-end players (though not many) roll with her in a tournament.

Phoenix definitely seems like a character you have to play very differently with compared to others since, pretty much one mistake and it's over.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2011)

lol i thought the phoenix being ass rumors were a troll gag and she'd turn out to be great or something. 

Why would capcom make her so bad? Does she do great damage or something?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

That was the troll. After showing her options and rez, now she turns to shit. Fudge ye.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why would capcom make her so bad? Does she do great damage or something?



She's a glass cannon. She can dish out lots of damage, has a healing super, and a resurrection super but she can't take a hit. 

I wonder if Justin Wong is still gonna use her. I remember him saying at CES that he wanted replace Trish with Phoenix on his team.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 9, 2011)

Can ya'll not quote "Skill Hunter"? I got him on ignore for a reason and so should ya'll, haha.


----------



## Gino (Feb 9, 2011)

February 15 hurry up!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

I wish they went with Virgil instead of Trish, bitch is boring.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 9, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> I wish they went with Virgil instead of Trish, bitch is boring.



It's Vergil not Virgil 

 Vergil would of been the better choice, more swag,blue swords,nelo angelo transformation and the  beowulf gauntlets.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

My translation of la Divina Commedia spells it as 'Virgil'.

So you can go eat a dick.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> My translation of la Divina Commedia spells it as 'Virgil'.
> 
> So you can go eat a dick.



And my version of Devil May Cry spells it Vergil. 



> Vergil would of been the better choice, more swag,blue swords,*nelo angelo transformation* and the beowulf gauntlets.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Forget a transformation, make him permanently Nelo Angelo. Make him the tank of team DMC


----------



## Wicked (Feb 9, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> My translation of la Divina Commedia spells it as 'Virgil'.
> 
> So you can go eat a dick.



 I would eat your dick ;-)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> She's a glass cannon. She can dish out lots of damage, has a healing super, and a resurrection super but she can't take a hit.
> 
> I wonder if Justin Wong is still gonna use her. I remember him saying at CES that he wanted replace Trish with Phoenix on his team.



I hope you are aware that the Healing Super requires her to be up in melee range with the opponent which increases her chance of getting hit. Might as well run away from her if she's in a life deficit and in Healing mode. Just scoff at her as she loses meter and clinging onto her life. Ressing also costs 5 meters, how are you gonna save all that meter when you're busy blowing it on heals.

Unless she gets some sick infinites or the ability to dish out as much damage in comparison to how much she takes in, I don't see a bright future for her. 

I'll let you guys know how it is with her later today. If my buddy ain't busy with family and work stuff today, might get my hands on some MvC3 action.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

Why bother with Phoenix when you can have Storm, anyway.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Why bother with Phoenix when you can have Storm, anyway.



True story.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

Any word on whether or not Storm/Sent/Mag is as gdlk as before? Haven't really heard much on Mags.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

So I just saw the character roster on Games Radar.

I happened to notice there was no Mega Man.



Officially not getting.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

ok **


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

alright            .

EDIT:

You know what?

It's not alright.

He better be in some DLC.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 9, 2011)

Gambit is much better.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 9, 2011)

mmmm gambit


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

That was almost funny.



Best thing that ever happened to Capcom.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 9, 2011)

1 character out of a roster of 38 is a make or break deal GAIS!!!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

You know it.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 9, 2011)

This reaction wouldn't be as hilarious if this wasn't old news.

I applaud you, sir


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 9, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


>



I genuinely LOL'd 

you get my applause as well


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

Mega Man won't be there for DLC, X has more of a chance but I'm not holding my breath. I love both of them, but I'll still enjoy the game either way.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

I wanted Mega Man.EXE


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Any word on whether or not Storm/Sent/Mag is as gdlk as before? Haven't really heard much on Mags.



Mags will probably be a lot different. I'm sure there'll be some anti-infinite mechanic in this game. Might still have the speed, and the mix ups so he might still be good.
Sent will probably still be good, it looks like he still has a lot of the same tools.. He still has fast fly combos, certainly won't have unfly though.
If Storm has the same tools she had in Marvel 2 she'll be good still.. She good just based on having one of if not the best supers in the game, as well as absurd mobility and speed.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I wanted Mega Man.EXE



Is EXE even popular? I know it had 6 games and i enjoyed EXE 2 and 3 but i find it hard to believe over 10 people care about that version of megaman. 

X on the otha hand.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 9, 2011)

CRY MOAR!


----------



## Starrk (Feb 9, 2011)

"*Credit Card!*"


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

The last panel of the bonus made the whole fucking thing


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2011)

ryu's face when he's getting a BJ from Bonne is priceless.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2011)

Poor Mega Man. 

So that's how Tron Bonne made it into MvC3.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2011)

It'd be even more accurate if it was Niitsuma with the Darkstalker girls.


----------



## Eki (Feb 10, 2011)

pfff, fuck that


----------



## Helix (Feb 10, 2011)

I need this game.

RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 10, 2011)

Just got back from play MvC3 at my arcades. As of right now, the game is really fun.

I was playing Arthur/Amataresu/Doom-Missiles. I should have picked Doom with Rocks cause Missiles while it serves a good runaway, it doesn't have the cover that rock gives you.

Things to note:
-Arthur is the new Cable with more shit on the screen.
-Doom's Missile assist is good but the startup is very slow.
-Trish has a good runaway game.
-Dante as of right now is a GREAT character. His mobility is insane.
-Amataresu has some weird range issues cause her light attacks have shit range.
-Dormammu is slow as fuck and Arthur rapes him.
-Do NOT get hit by Sentinel. Even if Arthur zoned him out, Sent destroyed his life.
-Sent also has a double jump...yea, weird.
-Phoenix is complete ass. Dante's extended air combos took 80% of her life.
-Supers do a TON of damage.
-Tri-jumps needs to be done high in order to overhead.
-Multi pushblocking relieves you of all chip damage.
-Pushblocking assist characters gives you very little push. So Chun assist can hold you in place easily.

That is all that I remember that was relevant. Pretty much Arthur's keepaway game is like having Cable with Sent's drone assist all in one character, and Dante's rushdown game is good shit.


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 10, 2011)

aww you're really putting me in the mood brah


----------



## LayZ (Feb 10, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Just got back from play MvC3 at my arcades. As of right now, the game is really fun...
> 
> 
> Things to note:
> ...


I got back from playing the leaked version on my friends modded xbox.

I agree with pretty much everything except "Phoenix is _complete_ ass".  I'd say she's just ass, I did manage to get 2 wins with Dark Phoenix.  I'm still going to play her for at least 2 weeks.

Arthur's keep away game is top notch.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 10, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I got back from playing the leaked version on my friends modded xbox.
> 
> I agree with pretty much everything except "Phoenix is _complete_ ass".  I'd say she's just ass, I did manage to get 2 wins with Dark Phoenix.  I'm still going to play her for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> Arthur's keep away game is top notch.



Iono man, it was so sad watching Phoenix on the screen.

She tries her hardest to runaway or rushdown but once she got touched she died. Even when someone called her for assist, she got Supered to death.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 10, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Iono man, it was so sad watching Phoenix on the screen.
> 
> She tries her hardest to runaway or rushdown but once she got touched she died. Even when someone called her for assist, she got Supered to death.


Okay 99.9% ass, but you know there's going to be that "one player" to master her and then "Dark Phoenix" is going to rape.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


>







IronFist Alchemist said:


> CRY MOAR!



holy shit 

good show 



Nature Breeze said:


> It's Vergil not Virgil
> 
> Vergil would of been the better choice, more swag,blue swords,nelo angelo transformation and the  beowulf gauntlets.



yeah vergil would have owned.. 

they should add him as DLC so we can have team devil may cry 



Duy Nguyen said:


> Just got back from play MvC3 at my arcades. As of right now, the game is really fun.
> 
> I was playing Arthur/Amataresu/Doom-Missiles. I should have picked Doom with Rocks cause Missiles while it serves a good runaway, it doesn't have the cover that rock gives you.
> 
> ...


interesting about arthur 
though trish was kinda obvious


> -Dante as of right now is a GREAT character. His mobility is insane.
> -Amataresu has some weird range issues cause her light attacks have shit range.
> -Dormammu is slow as fuck and Arthur rapes him.


sad to hear about dormammu, he looked hella good, even his supers were nice


> -Do NOT get hit by Sentinel. Even if Arthur zoned him out, Sent destroyed his life.
> -Sent also has a double jump...yea, weird.





> -Phoenix is complete ass. Dante's extended air combos took 80% of her life.
> -Supers do a TON of damage.
> -Tri-jumps needs to be done high in order to overhead.
> -Multi pushblocking relieves you of all chip damage.
> ...


still too early for phoenix, just fucking wait.. 

but if her health is THAT bad, she might need a team with high tier healths..

like sent or something..


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 10, 2011)

I need this game right now. The week needs to hurry up and end.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 10, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> -Multi pushblocking relieves you of all chip damage.



Nice.. I was hoping for that, is this true for projectiles/supers aswell?


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I wish they went with Virgil instead of Trish, bitch is boring.



Only reason we have Trish is because the DMC team said "Sure you can use Dante......only if you include Trish aswell though, or else no deal"


Japanese video game companies are wierd like that.
The teams all handle their own shit, and if someone else want to use it internally they have to make deals and shit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 10, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Nice.. I was hoping for that, is this true for projectiles/supers aswell?



I am not 100% sure as to how to system works, but I think you may take chip damage from the first initial hit, everything after that can be softened.

One thing to note is to not mash pushblock on all the supers. Certain supers like Amataresu's has a long period between the interval of hits, so if you mash during Ama's Super you will get hit because after the first rep there is a period of nothingness so you will leave block and if you're mashing, you're gonna whiff some move and get hit by the remaining reps. Feel free to mash like crazy on Iron Man's Proton Cannon though.

I personally don't like the idea of being able to multi pushblock and soften all the hits, but I guess it's to cool down the craziness of projectiles that goes on in the game. Cause I shit you not...there is shit flying all over the place.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 10, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Dante's rushdown game is good shit.


All I needed to hear.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 10, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> -*Arthur is the new Cable with more shit on the screen.*



I found my new Iceman.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 10, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> -Sent also has a double jump...yea, weird.


Awesome 



> -Tri-jumps needs to be done high in order to overhead.



Lame.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting your first impressions, I'm curious to see how much will change a few months after the game releases. I figure someone will figure out how to play Phoenix and will be no push-over with her (won't be me), or else Capcom really fucked up. 

---

Japanese commercial:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS2ILQN6bwg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starrk (Feb 10, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> All I needed to hear.



This is Dante we're talking about, after all.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 10, 2011)

I'mma getting the game in eight days, at launch. pek

Should I put my PSN ID here when I've got it, or is there another thread?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2011)

violent-nin made a thread for that.


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh shit, awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Cash said:


> Oh shit, awesome.







Nature Breeze said:


> Might have to drive up to Bmore to whoop some ass  j/k




aren't you one of the people who said they_ won't_ be buying the game?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'mma getting the game in eight days, at launch. pek
> 
> Should I put my PSN ID here when I've got it, or is there another thread?



*Points at link in sig*


----------



## Kishido (Feb 10, 2011)

I wasn't that hyped for a game since the release of SFIV back then...

Dante I'm coming Baybee


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2011)

I am shocked to hear Duy say a game is fun. I honestly expected tons of bad talk from his first "review" lol


----------



## Eki (Feb 10, 2011)

dropping combos all day


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2011)

SF2 level damage. hot damn!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2011)

So Duy is there damage scaling?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 10, 2011)

X-23 is crazy at rush down. 

Dante has Captain Commando's anti-air assist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> X-23 is crazy at rush down.



that's my girl


----------



## Wicked (Feb 10, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> aren't you one of the people who said they_ won't_ be buying the game?



Doesn't mean I won't be playing the game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2011)

watching the live stream.

I like what I am seeing. kinda thinking of removing jill from my team and put deadpool is . he is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2011)

Personally I got bored of that stream.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 10, 2011)

Sentinel is ghey.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 10, 2011)

Hellion said:


> So Duy is there damage scaling?



Yea of course there is damage scaling, but shit still hurts a ton though. Damage gets heavily scaled when you combo off an assist. My friend told me if you combo off of Chun's Lightning Leg assist the combo you get does very little damage compared to just stringing from a regular light attack.

The only thing I don't like about the game is the tagging system. You have to hold down the respectable Assist button for like a second and you'll tag out.

Edit: And I don't hate on everything, lol. Well I hate on all fighting games outside of Capcom made games though. If it is made by Capcom I save my words until I play the game. ^___^

*@ bbq:* Yea it's weird the characters with Tri-Jumps has that kind of limitation but characters like Chun who has a pseudo Tri-Jump doesn't have to deal with that. Maybe it's because Chun's air dash only goes one way forward but it slightly angles downwards. Dante's forward dash ain't limited to this either and his stupid j.Hard covers the whole screen.

Oooooh, I also forgot to mention. You can call assist during fly mode like MvC2, BUT the opponent has to be on the screen with you. So if you fly all the way up to the sky by yourself with Sent and the opponent is on the ground, you can't call assist.

To all the Akuma players. Akuma has 2 different versions for each of his Air and Ground Fireball Super. I totally forgot the command for it even though my friend told me it. He has the regular "beam" version you see in MvC2 that does consistent damage. However, there is a different command that you can input for him to do the "multi fireball" version of it, much like his air version in MvC2. The "multi firball" version does more damage but is inconsistent with damage unless you know how to set it up to land all the hits.

He is also very strong. His regular extended air combos do more than Dante's 10million hit "look at how cool I am at pressing buttons" air combos.

MvC3 is starting quite the stir at my arcade right now, because up until now the arcade was divided between the SSF4 players and the MvC2 players. Now we found a game where we can duke it out at even plains.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2011)

Is there gonna be a MvC3 arcade cabinet, though?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Is there gonna be a MvC3 arcade cabinet, though?



From what I heard, no.

So if arcades want to run MvC3 at there place, they have to make a custom cab.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 10, 2011)

Probably be the only way I would be able to play.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 10, 2011)

Neo already finding ways to "break" the game, LOL.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1pa2i8FOq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2011)

10 more years.


DLing the game as we speak.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 10, 2011)

^Fucking villain! 

Can't find the bat-top for my fucking stick! ARGHH!!


----------



## Eki (Feb 10, 2011)

i was watching the stream while i played some SSF4 and i all heard was this one kid bitching the whole time. You're typical Nerd Rage Syndrome at its best


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2011)

MvC2 is helping my keep my sanity.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fTET9Y90FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if these have been posted, but here are more alt costumes


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea of course there is damage scaling, but shit still hurts a ton though. Damage gets heavily scaled when you combo off an assist. My friend told me if you combo off of Chun's Lightning Leg assist the combo you get does very little damage compared to just stringing from a regular light attack...... Edit: And I don't hate on everything, lol. Well I hate on all fighting games outside of Capcom made games though. If it is made by Capcom I save my words until I play the game. ^___^



Thanks I knew there would be DS I just wanted to know how bad it was in certain situations. Also it was just a light rib about the hating, but so far you have only called Phoenix "ass" and coming from the SSF4 thread that simple fact is amazing lol


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2011)

Relevancy? In mah alternet costumes?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thor's clothing could be just a bit better


----------



## Eki (Feb 10, 2011)

read that yesterday. Taskmaster in orange looks funky


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 10, 2011)

Woot, gonna get to REALLY test out some shit today.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2011)

Bearded Thor for DLC costume.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh and


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Oh and



Al I got from that post was this


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 10, 2011)

What system is everyone getting it for? 

Of course I'm getting it for PS3.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2011)

Most people here are getting it for the PS3.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What system is everyone getting it for?
> 
> Of course I'm getting it for PS3.


This is Naruto Forums dude...home of the PS3s.

Just check Violent-nin's Matchmaking thread.


Get it for PS3 for sure!


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

Disappointing       .


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 10, 2011)

Mostly PS3 for the NFers, but I know a few who are getting it for 360 who have yet to post their information.


----------



## Eki (Feb 10, 2011)

four days fanta. ready to get bodied?


----------



## Cash (Feb 10, 2011)

Seriously? Get real, Eki. You'll never be on my level


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2011)

Tell me that's real!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Tell me that's real!



Given all the other shit they say after battles: I'd say it's a safe bet


----------



## Jibutters (Feb 11, 2011)

omg I'm actually excited to try out she hulk :33


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2011)

so fucking random.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 11, 2011)

Did we ever figure out all of these?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 11, 2011)

On the stream they asked Niitsuma about Megaman X and Niitsuma said 

"Megaman X is something we'll consider. We're not done with all the characters and we want to make all the fans happy."


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2011)

Screw the fighting, I'm in love with the trash-talk and tag-in comments. pek


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2011)

Heh, me as well. Believe it or not, that's one of the reasons I'm getting the game.

Nothing like hearing Spidey call in Wesker as "Albeert~"


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^
That's for beating Arthur BTW


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2011)

Bonne: "Looks like I found some new robot parts!"
Iron Man: "So... you doin' anything later"
Me:


----------



## valerian (Feb 11, 2011)

The Dante and Joe intro was awesome. 



Shirker said:


> Bonne: "Looks like I found some new robot parts!"
> Iron Man: "So... you doin' anything later"
> Me:



That was my reaction as well


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 11, 2011)

Megaman X fans Niitsuma commented on X 3 times in the stream and he basically said this

- Niitsuma said that they'll considering X in since they're not done with characters yet and they want to make fans happy
- Niitsuma also said X was planned on being in the game, the same with Apocalypse, but they couldn't be in sadly
- Niitsuma finally said if there's any Megaman to be in the game it will be X based on fan requests and hype

I guess X will be dlc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Bonne: "Looks like I found some new robot parts!"
> Iron Man: "So... you doin' anything later"
> Me:





10char


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Bonne: "Looks like I found some new robot parts!"
> Iron Man: "So... you doin' anything later"
> Me:



Just saw that too 

And Felicia's intros are cute :33


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2011)

Heh, Yeah they were.

My favorite
Felicia: "Hey, your head's on fire!"
Dormammu: 

pek


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 11, 2011)

Man, I just got back from a serious crack session of MvC3 with my friends. All I can say is fucken Sentinel...

Sent's Super Armor is ridiculously stupid in this game. You can get hit accidentally by a random Launch which will lead to more than half of your life from a simple combo into an OTG Hyper Sentinel Force. His j.Exchange causes a ground bounce that can be comboed into a Launch into more insanity. 

My friends and I pretty much played Sent/???/Doom-Missiles. We filled in ??? with any character we felt like. I was running Trish while my other 2 friends ran Wesker and Dormammu in that spot. 

If your character doesn't have some kind of full screen zoning game, watch as Sent spit lasers all over the place and being covered by Doom's Missile.

Dormammu's zoning is just too intense. I was talking highly of Arthur yesterday, but fuck that, Dormammu throws pillars, black holes, and a plethora of other shit. He can power up his skills and enhance them. The ones I saw my friend use during the power up was the rain of fire move, the lava waves, and this one other one where if you get hit by it you can't jump. Don't get hit by the stupid blackhole or else it's a free hit confirm into the flame super. Think you're getting close to him? He'll just flame orb super which will track and push you away.

Wesker's "maximum spider" super is insanely fast. The damage ain't that awesome but if you dare whiff something he can super you on reaction. It's also safe on block. Wesker's get 3 different follow teleport after his f.Hard (the gun). The best followup is the Hard button cause that will send you the closest to them through the air. If you have Doom Missiles to cover you it's a great pressure game.

My other friend was doing pretty well with Morrigan/Hsien-Ko/Sent. All of the "power up" supers and moves that you can use to buff your character will stay on if you tag them out. It'll stay on them until they're tagged back in and the duration runs out. My friend basically use Hsien-Ko's Super Armor super and just tagged her out. He used the pendulum assist as well which allows her to just swing around undisturbed while he goes for Morrigan's tri-jump mixups. 

This game is extremely simplified from MvC2, anyone can learn how to do 50% life combos on the first day. Not too soon everyone will get down 80-100% life combos no sweat.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPq5rwcl-gI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

"ITS MAHVAL BABAH!"

I lol'ed


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 11, 2011)

"Magneto, welcome to die!"


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> "ITS MAHVAL BABAH!"
> 
> I lol'ed



                   .


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm just loving the hype for this game in this thread though. Shit I just can't wait for this game man so I can get raped online!


----------



## Wicked (Feb 11, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPq5rwcl-gI[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah It's time for you to retire early from making videos ever again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPq5rwcl-gI[/YOUTUBE]



i wanna neg you


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

After all the deadpool all over the place I decided to read some of his comics online.

god he is hilarious. 

I wish they sold american comics here.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> After all the deadpool all over the place I decided to read some of his comics online.
> 
> god he is hilarious.
> 
> I wish they sold american comics here.


I personally never cared for American comics (which is heracy to my father, former comic penciler). I always liked Japanese comics over our American ones, until recently. Mangas is pissing me off.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I personally never cared for American comics (which is heracy to my father, former comic penciler). I always liked Japanese comics over our American ones, until recently. Mangas is pissing me off.



Its because you lack "love" :ho


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Its because you lack "love" :ho



I guess because mangas used to scratch that certain unique "itch" I craved for in American comics. It was different. Now, most mangas are falling into the same creative stint I accused American comics years ago. Its like the roles are reversed. 

I do like American comic books now a lot more.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2011)

Comics and manga are equal. They both have shit and glorious epics, so meh. 

Also:


----------



## Ziko (Feb 11, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> After all the deadpool all over the place I decided to read some of his comics online.
> 
> god he is hilarious.
> 
> I wish they sold american comics here.



Where do you read them?
And just got the game, played a couple of matches, aaand, basically I suck. It's so much faster than SF4 x) 
My teams Deadpool, Dante and a random person. Don't know who the third one'll be. I'm thinking Wesker, Ryu or Zero.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually didn't mind your cheesy video. All it did was get me hyped for the game, so it served its purpose.

"IT MAHVAL BABAH!"

Fucking stuck in my head.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2011)

how did people get the game so fast


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> how did people get the game so fast



Think about it for a moment.

Just think about it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2011)

figured as much


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

Ziko said:


> Where do you read them?
> And just got the game, played a couple of matches, aaand, basically I suck. It's so much faster than SF4 x)
> My teams Deadpool, Dante and a random person. Don't know who the third one'll be. I'm thinking Wesker, Ryu or Zero.



I watched some on marvel's digital comics preview thing.



That one made me lol so much



> BW: most women do not respond well to sexual advances made at gunpoint.
> DP: they don't, Um I have a knife is that better?
> 
> DP: Yeah, that IS a gun in my pants...but that doesn't mean im not happy see you.



deadpool is so in my team now.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2011)

I love Deadpool's launcher

SHORYUKEN


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

I lolled when he gets defeated

"YOU PRESSED THE WRONG BUTTOOOOON"


----------



## Shay (Feb 11, 2011)

Just got the game thanks to Capcom Store shipping it out yesterday and I chose Next Day Delivery. 

The hype is very, very much well placed.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 11, 2011)

If you want to Laugh your ass off then Read the Deadpool issues of Joe Kelly! its the best deadpool ever written.  This daniel way thing is crap compared to it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

I am seriously thinking of subscribing to marvel's digital comic thing.

pretty much the only way that I can read them anyway


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

lol wut


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I love Deadpool's launcher
> 
> SHORYUKEN


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like Sentinel is going to be a pain in the ass to fight yet again. 

Perhaps it's time to main him.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I already posted that vid with Neo wavedashing with ol' boy so yes, Sentinel is still a problem. His flight mode got nerfed but it doesn't seem to hurt him in any way...cry moar INDEEEEED!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2011)

According to Seth Sentinel doesn't even need fly/unfly because of how good he is still. It was always weird why Sentinel is so so strong in Marvel considering he's usually such a push-over, and Jubilee can whoop a single Sentinels ass but the world works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> According to Seth Sentinel doesn't even need fly/unfly because of how good he is still. It was always weird why Sentinel is so so strong in Marvel considering he's usually such a push-over, and Jubilee can whoop a single Sentinels ass but the world works in mysterious ways.



You havent seen the Project Nimrod Sentinels then


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmSv-HvDjAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2011)

Vault said:


> You havent seen the Project Nimrod Sentinels then



Need to see a picture of those ones, current Sentinel looks like your average day to day Sentinel. 

Someone post that fan-made trailer of Sentinel, can't seem to find it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2011)

Wolverine is pretty fun.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2011)

Rather than a Sentinel, they should have added Master Mold


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> According to Seth Sentinel doesn't even need fly/unfly because of how good he is still. It was always weird why Sentinel is so so strong in Marvel considering he's usually such a push-over, and Jubilee can whoop a single Sentinels ass but the world works in mysterious ways.



My friend and I were figuring out some stuff with Sent's fly mode pressure and it's not as bad. I'm sure once we all own the game at home everyone will be in the lab creating some fly mode pressures. But yes, Sentinel is a different kind of beast right now. 

If you get too liberal with calling your assist out. Have fun as Sent use HSF and whittle away 80% of their life. Definitely 100% on Phoenix if she dares show up.


----------



## valerian (Feb 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]T151ieJRA4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> My friend and I were figuring out some stuff with Sent's fly mode pressure and it's not as bad. I'm sure once we all own the game at home everyone will be in the lab creating some fly mode pressures. But yes, Sentinel is a different kind of beast right now.
> 
> If you get too liberal with calling your assist out. Have fun as Sent use HSF and whittle away 80% of their life. Definitely 100% on Phoenix if she dares show up.



Yep that sounds pretty much spot on from what I've heard from other people as well. It's going to be interesting to see how things develop once everyone gets to go into the lab with this game.

--

From what I heard off the stream both patches and spectator mode won't be coming anytime soon but they will come out...........eventually.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2011)

Got the game today. With pics



Now to train my skills. Not compared to my friend who is a fighting game fiend.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2011)

Sent truly is a beast. Sent/Doom-Missiles/xxx is a dick team through and through.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2011)

So anyone who got to play a bit, who are the new cheap characters?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2011)

Sentinel          . And anyone else with good zoning/keepaway. Screensize is retarded.


----------



## Eki (Feb 11, 2011)

Sentinel whores ;O


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 11, 2011)

basch71 said:


> So anyone who got to play a bit, who are the new cheap characters?



Between me and my group of friends right now.

Best character:
Sentinel

Best Assist:
Doom-Missiles

Things will probably change but that's what was happening yesterday when we played.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 11, 2011)

I ordered from GameStop online ugh I wish I ordered from Capcom's site. Now I have to wait 4 days until I get the game. Anyone know if GameStop Online ever ships games earlier? 

And all this Sentinel talk is getting to me because I know he'll be in the majority of the online matches I have. I also see it now. Sentinel/Dante/Storm will be in the majority of the matches. Time to learn to take these guys down before they become even more popular. 

Those who have the game, any strats against Sentinel and Dante thus far? Storm as well.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Got the game today. With pics
> 
> 
> 
> Now to train my skills. Not compared to my friend who is a fighting game fiend.



*Negged* 

Lucky bastard


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2011)

Proxy said:


> *Negged*
> 
> Lucky bastard



I know one of my coworkers is gonna be like how the fuck you got it so early? I know one of my friends just spammed my facebook b/c of it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 11, 2011)

UPS Says that my package is in my city already but that it wont arrive till monday? WTF?! Fking lazy bastards! >, oh well I guess it cant be really helped.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2011)

its been leaked. gotta check the shops around h-town


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 11, 2011)

Tuesday cannot come fast enough. I really really need to play this game.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 11, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> UPS Says that my package is in my city already but that it wont arrive till monday? WTF?! Fking lazy bastards! >, oh well I guess it cant be really helped.



Can't you just request to go pick it up then? only a phone-call away...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2011)

ROCKET PUNCH


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2011)

I love playing as Deadpool. 

Also dat Maximum Spider, holy shit! 

For anyone who hasn't seen the updated version, Peter's still bouncing off the walls. Now increase that speed of his kicks to the point that he's just a blur and just blitzing the shit out of someone.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

Maximum spider was always a cheap move because you can execute while flipping back, most people do not guard since you are moving away or they dash forward trying to close the gap. Gets them all the time :ho


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2011)

Never expected Thor to be a zoner.

Also is it just me or is Zero VA'd by JYB?

On another note, dat Dante ending.


----------



## DanE (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey anyone gonna use me in Marvel vs Capcom 3


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Hey anyone gonna use me in Marvel vs Capcom 3



Ofcourse, maximum spider is a nice move which many people do not expect at all


----------



## DanE (Feb 11, 2011)

Vault said:


> Ofcourse, maximum spider is a nice move which many people do not expect at all



Well I'm gonna buy the game, I got 25$ right now but I will get more


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Also is it just me or is Zero VA'd by JYB?



Yep, that's my boy Johnny, ownin' fools with his "F&%KIN' POWERFUL~!" voice. 



Spiderman said:


> Hey anyone gonna use me in Marvel vs Capcom 3



Peep the sig.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2011)

Joe combos like a monster in the air.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

How is Morrigan in this game? No one mentioned her at all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2011)

*shrugs*

Haven't gotten to her yet.

Had teams of

Deadpool, Dante, Zero (or Joe)

Spidey, Amaterasu, Thor


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 11, 2011)

Morrigan has a pseudo tri-jump off her ground dash. Not bad.

And my mind is blown by the Maximum Spider comments...................


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2011)

Picking it up tomorrow, hope it's fun!


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 11, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Can't you just request to go pick it up then? only a phone-call away...



I am seriously thinking on doing that you know, but what if it is in the airport or something? I dunno, guess Ill go tomorrow to a USPS office and find out about what can be done. 

Also wtf with the wolverine ending? Morrigan is a stripper?


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

How the fuck are people getting the legit versions early?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2011)

Last time I'm gonna let myself get too hyped for a game.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 11, 2011)

Morrigan.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Morrigan has a pseudo tri-jump off her ground dash. Not bad.
> 
> And my mind is blown by the Maximum Spider comments...................



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbMb5xDDNqU[/YOUTUBE]

2:54-3:03


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> How the fuck are people getting the legit versions early?



i know 

called every local store i know, they don't even have it yet 



Violent-nin said:


> Last time I'm gonna let myself get too hyped for a game.



its getting to you too? 



i hate every soul who has the game now  


the comments and vidz are making me crazy


----------



## Wicked (Feb 11, 2011)

Think of It this way, the roster is smaller than MVC2.

Are you still hyped up? Probably not..


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 11, 2011)

where's mah Kratos?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> How the fuck are people getting the legit versions early?



My store gets games like this a week in advance before the street date. So that's one of the reasons that I got to play MW2 and Black Ops a week earlier than expected.

Luckily it's one of those small game shops that no one would bother with than a retail place.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 12, 2011)

So I learned some new Sentinel strats today...

Lasers, Lasers, call Doom-Missiles, Lasers, Lasers
s.Lasers combos into c.Lasers...fuck yea. Chips as much as a Medium attack.
Enemy coming closer?
Fuck it, you got Doom Missiles raining from the skies so just Sweep or Launch.
Enemy coming from the skies?
Fuck it, you got Doom Missiles, so jump back Launch or just stand and Launch.
Shit, your sword hit and cause OTG?
LAUNCH THAT FOOL!!!

For mixups:
Press buttons cause you got Doom Missiles backing you up.
Go to either Sweep or Fly Mode and immediately press Launch.
Pressing Launch during Fly Mode automatically unflies for you...fuck yea.
If the Sweep hits...LAUNCH THAT FOOL!!!
If the Sword hits...LAUNCH THAT FOOL!!!

The main thing between me and my friends right now is to keep your Sentinel alive and kill the other guy's Sentinel as soon as possible.

*Edit:*
Oh yes, I forgot to mention something that me and my friend noticed today. When your life whittles to the last tick of HP left, the game scales down the opponents damage to almost nothing. I thought we were just getting lucky and living by a pixel, but it was too reoccurring so I paid closer attention to it.

Supers tend to bypass the very last pixel but sometimes it doesn't depending if it was the last hit or not. It was pretty evident when my friend did a simple stringed combo from Dante and the last 3 hits did 0 damage to my other friend because right before the 3 hits, the hit that comboed before it dropped the HP to a pixel left. It's like no matter how much damage the move does, it will always leave you with pixel of life and it will scale down the following comboed hits after it insanely. Like I said Supers do a lot of damage so it can squeeze through the heaving scaling. I think it's a thing in the game for people to make comebacks with the X-Factor.


----------



## Eki (Feb 12, 2011)

even though the roster is small, i still find myself pretty hyped


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> How the fuck are people getting the legit versions early?



New York baby


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Think of It this way, the roster is smaller than MVC2.
> 
> Are you still hyped up? Probably not..



Aug... c'mon, mang. Troll harder, that was pathetic 


@Duy: Jeebus Kripes, it's that bad. It's still too early to tell, but I see Sent getting banned at tourneys judging from what I've seen and heard....

Also, that HP thing sounds kinda interesting. Not great, not bad just... interesting.


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the game now bye guys


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> New York baby



Where in NY, bro?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2011)

Gino said:


> I have the game now bye guys






not visiting this thread till i have the game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2011)

finally actually preordered the game.

fucking game-mania, preorder covers everywhere for killzone, shift 2 and so on. but not one for mvc3.

now its the wait for next week friday the 18th, I hope that they sell it on the 17th.

which is totally illegal  but they call the preorder people about a hour before closing time so there isn't enough time to send somebody to check the street date.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 12, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So I learned some new Sentinel strats today...
> 
> Lasers, Lasers, call Doom-Missiles, Lasers, Lasers
> s.Lasers combos into c.Lasers...fuck yea. Chips as much as a Medium attack.
> ...


 
fuckin sentinel....

and i'm sure there is indeed scaling but i believer someone said that there was some life that extends beyond the bar; to make matches seem more hype wit folks seemingly fighting/coming back with no life.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Aug... c'mon, mang. Troll harder, that was pathetic
> 
> 
> @Duy: Jeebus Kripes, it's that bad. It's still too early to tell,* but I see Sent getting banned at tourneys judging from what I've seen and heard....*
> ...



*PFFFFT!* If he wasn't "banned" from MvC2, it won't be any different for 3. This game will be drastically different in 6 months time, wait and see.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> New York baby


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> *PFFFFT!* If he wasn't "banned" from MvC2, it won't be any different for 3. This game will be drastically different in 6 months time, wait and see.



I dunno man. Unless there's a good counter for it, Sent/Doom-Missiles is just too good.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> sentinel stuff



Sick. I like that FLY~launch button auto unflies. How fast is his jumping launch and how fast can you act after fly? Like is it "retarded, you will never see this shit" fast, or like "it's pretty fast, but, you can react to it if you're looking for it" fast?


Vault said:


> Maximum spider was always a cheap move because you can execute while flipping back, most people do not guard since you are moving away or they dash forward trying to close the gap. Gets them all the time :ho



I know, and the screen freeze, super flash, and announcer shouting "_INFINITY!!!!!_" doesn't clue you in at all either.


Hangatýr said:


> I dunno man. Unless there's a good counter for it, Sent/Doom-Missiles is just too good.


See, you think you're smart because you had the game for 2 days tops, and you already figured everything out.. Well, dig this. I have not even touched the game, and I figured out even more than you did, and eventually, like all "zomg unbeatable gdlk day 1 tactic" people find ways to fight it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2011)

Lolwut, strawman much?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

Longwinded troll post translates to "you've been playing this game for two days nothing can be considered 'too good' yet".


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2011)

Too good compared to what has been discovered in four days

^there, debunked your claim.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

Well considering you replied to a reply about Sentinel being tournament banned, it seemed more like it was based on the long run of the game. :|


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 12, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> I dunno man. Unless there's a good counter for it, Sent/Doom-Missiles is just too good.



No, this is shit found out in like literally hours, people thought that Cable and Doom were fucking GDLK and that Sentinel sucked shit in MvC2 when it first came out...shit will evolve, strategies will be made, new broken shit will be found and countered and etc...


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah lol.. People thought that teams like Blackheart / Mega Man / Doom was S tier in marvel early days. Sentinel was relugated to a simple assist char, etc.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 12, 2011)

Yooo, you remember that tier-list GamePro had when the game 1st came out?? Lemme go find that shit, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2011)

Until something is discovered, you can't really stand by that shit, though. Unless you wanna run no limits fallacy, I guess.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 12, 2011)

Finefine, Sentinel/Doom are GDLK til they ain't.

Anywho, MvC2 tier-list, lol....I mean, this is 2000-01 shit, so in perspective this looked right, haha.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2011)

They got Mag and Storm right, at least.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, they ranked them below Sakura, Iceman, Jin, Hayato, Shuma, Guile, Ryu, Spider-Man, Captain America, Cammy, Felicia, Captain Commando, Akuma, Bulleta, Jill, Iron Man, War Machine and Doctor Doom.

Spot on.

edit: Even for 2000-2001 that list is bad. They have Blackheart and Spiral below characters who were never considered strong.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 12, 2011)

Certainly a step in the right direction, but still not crazy enough.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 12, 2011)

Jin and Akuma at 5.0 KILLS me, lmao...and yeah, Dante has CRAZY potential for shenanigans...


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

So, my local friends are all hyped up and shit for this game.. I think I am going to cave in and get the game at launch.

See you guys on netplay probably a few days after


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2011)

I'ma get the game when it goes cheap, piracy fo' now. It's fun, though. Bringing my 360 to my mate's b-day incase we get bored.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

I wanted to wait for a price drop, considering I just bought Arcana, and TBH I can't see myself having more fun with Marvel (I haven't had as much fun with a fighter, as I am with Arcana since I first got into GG). 

But I don't wanna be behind everyone else D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2011)

I will probably be the last out of the launchdate buy. doesn't it come out in america on the 16th?


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 12, 2011)

3 more fucking days............ then its off to training mode for a week or two.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I will probably be the last out of the launchdate buy. doesn't it come out in america on the 16th?



Its the 15th. They got a midnight thing for it too. I might sell some old shitty video games I have so I can get it day one rather than the day after (which is my payday).


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 12, 2011)

my game shipped early yesterday. hoping it gets in today.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm getting my stuff Monday night, forrealza do!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 12, 2011)

*@ bbq:* You can react to it, it's not a big deal. It's just that the hitbox for his j.S is insanely huge plus he has super armor so you know where I'm going with this. I just need to sit in the lab more to figure things out on how to deal with Sentinel. Don't have the game at home so I can't really test it.

Back in MvC2, you had good anti-air assists to kind of make Sent weary of going for these kind of pressure. But in MvC3 they pretty much nerfed all kinds of anti-air assist. Like they barely have any invincibility frames.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone feel some people think too much into playing a game?


----------



## Eki (Feb 12, 2011)

hmm...... everyone does


----------



## Starrk (Feb 12, 2011)

I get games like these because I have 2 younger brothers.

I have never played online.


----------



## Eki (Feb 12, 2011)

fighting games in general?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

i probably wont go online with this game since every loser and their momma are gonna overuse sentinel. rather just play with the homies and by myself.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 12, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> i probably wont go online with this game since every loser and their momma are gonna overuse sentinel. rather just play with the homies and by myself.



Sentinel is a lame I agree with but you know crapcom can't stay away from adding in variety so they had to stick with the bullshit .


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

Stark said:


> Anyone feel some people think too much into playing a game?



Eh, the more thought I put in, the more fun I have.

Cry more about Sentinel everyone. I can't wait to see how many used copies of this game show up at Gamestop in the next few weeks.

@ Duy I got ya.. So it isn't so much for mixup, just strong pressure.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 12, 2011)

You right I'm crying because there isn't enough variety in the roster and crapcom had to put in so much time making 75% of the characters from mvc2..

So excited for this game!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2011)

Hulk and Zero are my shit right now. I'm trying to find a third teammate. So far loving it, the endings truly suck though. Capcom stop being so f'ing lazy.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> fighting games in general?



It's real complicated, though. 

Fighting games like Marvel vs Capcom, Mortal Kombat, Super Smash Brothers, and various manga/anime fighters like Bleach: Shattered Blades. But not Street Fighter, Guilty Gear, BlazBlue, etc...

Racing games: Only the Mario Kart series, really.

Shooters: Gears of War, Halo, Army of Two, but not Killzone, Resistance, Left 4 Dead.

Those are just games we play together. I, personally, would play pretty much any game that's not Racing or Sports, though some exceptions exist. Like I stated before, I like Mario Kart. I also like the SSX series. The only other sort of game that we actively play together are the Pokemon & World of Warcraft series.

So, like I said, I'm complicated.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmmm...

im not sure how i feel about the new teching. While it does leave the majority of the cast with the ability to do more damage, the inability to roll out of bull in this game means almost instant death in this particular game. everyone's damage potential is crazy lol.

then again i guess this is balanced.  I guess this makes it a bit more ethical to runaway like a bitch?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2011)

OMFG Iron-man's finishers is amazing...I love that Hyper Combo...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 12, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> im not sure how i feel about the new teching. While it does leave the majority of the cast with the ability to do more damage, the inability to roll out of bull in this game means almost instant death in this particular game. everyone's damage potential is crazy lol.
> 
> then again i guess this is balanced.  I guess this makes it a bit more ethical to runaway like a bitch?



You can roll out, just that hitting someone with a j.S leaves them bouncing on the ground for an OTG. All the other kind of sweeps and stuff you can tech roll I think.


----------



## Eki (Feb 12, 2011)

Stark said:


> It's real complicated, though.
> 
> Fighting games like Marvel vs Capcom, Mortal Kombat, Super Smash Brothers, and various manga/anime fighters like Bleach: Shattered Blades. But not Street Fighter, Guilty Gear, BlazBlue, etc...
> 
> ...



Im a FPS person. But nothing really worthy while playing right now except for Deadspace 2.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone trading this back yet?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Eh, the more thought I put in, the more fun I have.
> 
> Cry more about Sentinel everyone. I can't wait to see how many used copies of this game show up at Gamestop in the next few weeks.
> 
> @ Duy I got ya.. So it isn't so much for mixup, just strong pressure.



yeah its so fun seeing capcom constantly release unbalanced unfair shit.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2011)

PLEASE tell me that Frank West or at least Phoenix Wright are in this game


----------



## delirium (Feb 12, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> yeah its so fun seeing capcom constantly release unbalanced unfair shit.



I know I love it 

--

At first I wanted to run away in this game... but after seeing Buktooth rip shit up with his chun/doom-beam/wesker team I wanna rush down and style on fools.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> PLEASE tell me that Frank West or at least Phoenix Wright are in this game


Nope


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

frank west is a lame white guy anyway. rather have phoenix wright or some rival schools.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes Rival Schools..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> PLEASE tell me that Frank West or at least Phoenix Wright are in this game



Wright's in it. Miles too

[YOUTUBE]I7k-1H_-i9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> frank west is a lame white guy anyway. rather have phoenix wright or some rival schools.



He's covered wars, you know?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

judge she hulk roflmfao


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow the endings are short


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

its a fighting game. what did you want?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2011)

Being a fighting game is never an excuse for a lack in plot


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 12, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> its a fighting game. what did you want?


Soul Calibur endings have a decent length


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Soul Calibur endings have a decent length



yeah and look at its competitive scene. 



Stunna said:


> Being a fighting game is never an excuse for a lack in plot



then play blazblue. its a good example to why fighting games don't and shouldn't have a plot that goes beyond, "bring it on!".


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2011)

I just wanted a 20 second animated clip...weak endings are weak, lazy capcom.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2011)

Just because we've yet to see a fighting game that does plots correctly doesn't mean it can't be done.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Just because we've yet to see a fighting game that does plots correctly doesn't mean it can't be done.



I'll have you know that Jump Ultimate Stars has an awesome plot. A giant floating (and dismembered) pirate head gathers the greatest warriors in Shonen Jump to fight off a superevil baddie of doom. What's not to love?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2011)

Allow me to rephrase.

_I_ haven't.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I just wanted a 20 second animated clip...weak endings are weak, lazy capcom.



capcom stopped putting animated cutscenes in their games like 10 years ago. their laziness isn't ending just because its a new decade. 



Stunna said:


> Just because we've yet to see a fighting game that does plots correctly doesn't mean it can't be done.



its a waste of time.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 12, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> frank west is a lame white guy anyway. rather have phoenix wright or some rival schools.



Nah, kick that shitty Sentinel out instead.


----------



## Helix (Feb 12, 2011)

Three more days... three more days... three more days...

I can't friggen wait. I don't know what to do but play Tekken a little bit. Too bad not many people play online a whole lot. The matchmaking system keeps giving me this 8th kyu guy since I guess he is the only one with the best connection around, but I keep humiliating him for the past 6 matches.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 12, 2011)

Some INCREDIBLE Doom/Chun-Li play from Buktooth, who has worked on the strategy guide.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 12, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Some INCREDIBLE Doom/Chun-Li play from Buktooth, who has worked on the strategy guide.



Buk's Doom is so sick.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah shit's inspiring! there's actually a use for his Sphere Flame!


----------



## Wicked (Feb 13, 2011)

No thanks..


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Three more days... three more days... three more days...
> 
> I can't friggen wait. I don't know what to do but play Tekken a little bit. Too bad not many people play online a whole lot. The matchmaking system keeps giving me this 8th kyu guy since I guess he is the only one with the best connection around, but I keep humiliating him for the past 6 matches.



I broke my Tekken 6 disc


----------



## Helix (Feb 13, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I broke my Tekken 6 disc



Noooo, why would you do that. 

Speaking of Tekken, I play it on a pad. I tried learning to play with a stick, and it didn't seem to jell well with me. I play great on a pad, but I seem like I am taking two steps back when I get on a stick. I know it takes time to transition to playing with an arcade stick, but I can't see a reason unless you cannot execute moves properly. I can't say that in a game like Tekken, most of the moves and combos I can execute quick and easy (besides iSW). 

I am wondering if MvC3 will be a game where pad players will not perform as well as people playing with an arcade stick. I do not have the game yet, so I do not know how difficult it will be to execute certain combos on a pad. I am curious to see if I should start learning to play with a stick on a game like this.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm personally better with a stick. I play better against people at the arcade than i do at home on the 360 or PS controllers.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 13, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I'm personally better with a stick. I play better against people at the arcade than i do at home on the 360 or PS controllers.



The thing is you can't use a controller at the arcade machine.. 

Maybe when they decide for that to happen you will be surprised to see all these omg im so 1337 stick players get worked by a pad player


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2011)

local store says he might have it tomorrow


----------



## Eki (Feb 13, 2011)

i play MvC2 better with an controller than a stick. So i might just store my stick away in the closest for some time


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> The thing is you can't use a controller at the arcade machine..
> 
> Maybe when they decide for that to happen you will be surprised to see all these omg im so 1337 stick players get worked by a pad player



For some reason i doubt that. Don't get me wrong there are some great pad players out there but they're easily overlooked by the majority of awful pad warriors.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 13, 2011)

All the fighting games i've mastered until now have been mastered with a pad, (although it's only one game, Soul Calibur 4. Street fighter 4 was to laggy and scrub friendly for me to learn properly.)

So if i can learn this with a pad to i will, only if i reeeaaallyy want to become good at this game i will buy a stick.


----------



## Eki (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> I am wondering if MvC3 will be a game where pad players will not perform as well as people playing with an arcade stick. I do not have the game yet, so I do not know how difficult it will be to execute certain combos on a pad. I am curious to see if I should start learning to play with a stick on a game like this.



I didn't play the game yet but it seems to be quite easy for pad users.

Now I'm waiting for the Neogeo USB pad I ordered


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 13, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> All the fighting games i've mastered until now have been mastered with a pad, (although it's only one game, Soul Calibur 4. Street fighter 4 was to laggy and scrub friendly for me to learn properly.)
> 
> So if i can learn this with a pad to i will, only if i reeeaaallyy want to become good at this game i will buy a stick.


With a good pad you can become good at this game as well. Besides it's not like this game requires difficult inputs. From what I've seen and know, this game is very basic. All the combo's I've seen are pretty easy to perfom and don't seem to be hard to time etc. Correct me if I'm wrong though. 

@Squall, where did you get the Neogeo pad? I'm still searching for it. You live in the US?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 13, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> @Squall, where did you get the Neogeo pad? I'm still searching for it. You live in the US?



Yeah it looked like it was out of stock from every internet website, the only place I could find it was here:


And nope, I'm from Israel.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuck It's 35 euro's now. When I checked a couple months back it was still 25. Anyway still getting it. Best damn pad there is. Thanks for the site.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Noooo, why would you do that.
> 
> Speaking of Tekken, I play it on a pad. I tried learning to play with a stick, and it didn't seem to jell well with me. I play great on a pad, but I seem like I am taking two steps back when I get on a stick. I know it takes time to transition to playing with an arcade stick, but I can't see a reason unless you cannot execute moves properly. I can't say that in a game like Tekken, most of the moves and combos I can execute quick and easy (besides iSW).
> 
> I am wondering if MvC3 will be a game where pad players will not perform as well as people playing with an arcade stick. I do not have the game yet, so I do not know how difficult it will be to execute certain combos on a pad. I am curious to see if I should start learning to play with a stick on a game like this.



My chair just didn't like the time I was devoting to Tekken :33

I was never a fan for sticks either. And I don't care if I never learn to play with them.

I'll still find myself in arcades though. The female species go there now


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2011)

What the _fuck_ is this shit? :amazed


Anyways, I was going to try stick again, cause, I have a stick thats been gathering dust. Its the MadCatz SE.

So, everyone I play on Naruto Forums, I'm using a stick when MvC3 hits...so I'm going to play like absolute shit...until I get better at using a stick. If not, I can always sell the damn thing to someone.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I'll still find myself in arcades though. The female species go there now



If you were into cute tomboys like i was they were always there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2011)

now, whenever i'm watching a match online, sentinel is always there.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 13, 2011)

Great, I'm accused of blowing up all of Cleveland.

AT A PARTY I WASN'T INVITED TO.


fkin DP xP, he got best mofo ending lol.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 13, 2011)

Got this yesterday:



It's MAHVEL BABY.


----------



## Helix (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, that is good some people here use pads. I felt like most people play with an arcade stick.

Anyway, who do you all think has the best character them? Youtube clip related. It's the best theme in the game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCiifu6dV2s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Anyway, who do you all think has the best character them? Youtube clip related. It's the best theme in the game.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKKFjNVZkHU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Clearly Spiderman's is the best.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2011)

I love Captain America's theme because it's a very nice remix of his original song from MvC. Sentinel is going to be on a lot of peoples teams it seems and I don't blame them.


----------



## Helix (Feb 13, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe a close second.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 13, 2011)

Best Evar!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMc13A8LqaA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6mDxjG49K8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2011)

Kami-Sama said:


> Got this yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> It's MAHVEL BABY.


hazah! an xbox 360 player!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7GmpJ-SxAk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 13, 2011)

A truly bad ass theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXv57X7N510&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Where?!?     !


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2011)

If you don't play Sentinel you won't have fun, at least for now.


----------



## Cash (Feb 13, 2011)

Sentinel wont be a problem for me. I play with a good set of friends online that will use different characters. I dont even play ranked much on SSF4.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 13, 2011)

None of my friends are going to use Sentinel either so I am safe.


----------



## Helix (Feb 13, 2011)

Bring on all the Sentinel players.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Bring on all the Sentinel players.



lol this, sentinel isn't all that.


----------



## Helix (Feb 13, 2011)

Jebus, did anyone see this video of Dark Phoenix:


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Jebus, did anyone see this video of Dark Phoenix:



I am not gonna lie that scared me a little bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2011)

She can die in one combo but she can kill very easily, like stated before she's a high risk character. If you play against people who know what their doing you can't even use her assist cause they'll murder her the second she appears.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 13, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Great, I'm accused of blowing up all of Cleveland.
> 
> AT A PARTY I WASN'T INVITED TO.
> 
> ...



Eh, I dunno... I loved the nods to Phoenix Wright and Ghost Rider that She-Hulk's and Dante's endings gave. It was pretty cool that Dante basically broke the fourth wall, too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ8siEfk4QY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

It sounds very Megaman ZXish


----------



## Wicked (Feb 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKdxCFxKkYM[/YOUTUBE]

Booyah (Even though I won't use her )

Played the game at Bestbuy and I have to say I'm getting the game. I wasn't going to get the game but after playing the game my mind has changed. Just wish they had more variety on the characters..


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 13, 2011)

Kinda weird that everyone here got a different opinion on the best theme.. well, that way I feel SPECIAL! 

Spencer's my favorite
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dOMcV-HkMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Feb 13, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Kinda weird that everyone here got a different opinion on the best theme.. well, that way I feel SPECIAL!



Yeah, everyone has been different.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 13, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It was pretty cool that Dante basically broke the fourth wall, too.



Dante: Life IS the ultimate game. You just don't get unlimited continues. But me... I always beat my games on the first try.



Dormammu's theme is my favorite.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Booyah (Even though I won't use her )
> 
> Played the game at Bestbuy and I have to say I'm getting the game. I wasn't going to get the game but after playing the game my mind has changed. Just wish they had more variety on the characters..




shocking

seriously it was pretty obvious you would end up saying this


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol this, sentinel isn't all that.



Have you even played the game? =p


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Have you even played the game? =p



haven't been released in my area yet, but i have watched lots of vids if that counts :amazed


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2011)

I like Spider Man. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope             .


----------



## Gino (Feb 13, 2011)

Dante X-23 Wesker aka the black team This game is fuckin awesome!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 13, 2011)

LOL at the Phoenix video. X-Factor is such a dumb system, hahahaha.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKanJ0SDRSE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not the only one who thinks this sounds very Power Rangers-ish?


----------



## Gino (Feb 13, 2011)

bye guys back to the game


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Jebus, did anyone see this video of Dark Phoenix:



Holy shit she rapes!


----------



## KBL (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 13, 2011)

I jus noticed something we need more stages!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry to rant also Haggar and Captain America are my favorite themes


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2011)

You don't even know what ranting means.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You don't even know what ranting means.


Yes I do thank you very much.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 13, 2011)

This game is so ass, fun but ass. 

Sentinel is too good, X-Factor is fucking stupid and everything is just too easy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah that's what I'm hearing to far from a lot of people. JWong said recently that Sentinel is godlike with X-factor, looks like he wasn't joking.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 13, 2011)

It sounds like a good idea to turn off the system if you run into sentinel online. That's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Jebus, did anyone see this video of Dark Phoenix:



wonder if she reverts back to normal phoenix if you have 5 bars and die while in DP mode.  she built bars hella quick in DP mode.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 13, 2011)

I was thinking of swapping Phoenix for X-23. Either that, or let her be X-23 rotation.

I like challenge-to-use characters.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been saying this Xfactor nonsense would be stupid since ever. Sentinel in xfactor as the last person = Tager damage = me pissed.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2011)

SRK is full of whiny babies. I swear.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> SRK is full of whiny babies. I swear.



SRK = Stupid Retarded Kids


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 14, 2011)

Only the 09ers.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I was thinking of swapping Phoenix for X-23. Either that, or let her be X-23 rotation.
> 
> I like challenge-to-use characters.


You gon' get raped.


Nature Breeze said:


> It sounds like a good idea to turn off the system if you run into sentinel online. That's what I'm gonna do.


Good. Enjoy rage quit hell.



> Only the 09ers.


Yeah... two years ago was a good year to have an '07 account.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2011)

i got the game..

so far..

OMG DANTE 

hope nin won't be mad


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2011)

SRK for the most part is a joke now, it's too overrun with fools and whiners. Ah it's fine Khris, I'm past being salty about it now. Sadly there's no midnight release at my Gamestop/EB Games for MvC3 but funny enough they had midnight releases for games like Brawl, Black Ops, WoW......oh well who cares, just one more day before I start rolling Sentinel.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> SRK for the most part is a joke now, it's too overrun with fools and whiners. Ah it's fine Khris, I'm past being salty about it now. Sadly there's no midnight release at my Gamestop/EB Games for MvC3 but funny enough they had midnight releases for games like Brawl, Black Ops, WoW......oh well who cares, *just one more day before I start rolling Sentinel.*



How could you Nin.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2011)

Rocket Punch.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2011)

Sup folks, anyone going to the midnight release or pre-release tournaments tonight? I'm hyped for both.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2011)

Me and my brothers will be going to mine. 

If I can play stick I'll win that shit for free. 
If not I'll play Pad and since Sentinel will more than likely be locked I'll use
Arthur, Dormammu and the last character doesn't really matter. I'll just be at the other side of the screen throwing shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 14, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> This game is so ass, fun but ass.
> 
> Sentinel is too good, X-Factor is fucking stupid and everything is just too easy.



Back to Arcana Heart~~



Skill Hunter said:


> yeah its so fun seeing capcom constantly release unbalanced unfair shit.



How is it unfair?

The good characters, are available to both players


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine will be ps3/dual shock so no arcade stick but no 360 d-pad either. Could be worse.

I just hope there's not that many people who actually have experience with the game cause that's kinda unfair lol. You think they'd allow you to get a look at your moves and stuff before playing? Cause just throwing you in there and letting you mash would be dull lol.

I'm using Dante Amaterasu and probably Ryu (he seems like his TvC self a lot) or Phoenix. (i've seen some rather broken stuff with her when she dies with 5 bars lol)


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2011)

Just check your moves online before hand and do some theory fighter.

Basically this game is auto-pilot central. 2L > 2M > 3H > S > j.M > j.M > J.H > J.S Land > Super works with pretty much 90% of the cast.

As long as you use X-factor you'll rape everyone. 

But yeah this game is a hot mess. It's not even officially out and every top marvel 2 player thinks the game is an abomination. It's basically going to come down to how well your team can fight Sentinel. I really wish CS2 comes soon so I can stop playing this shit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Just check your moves online before hand and do some theory fighter.
> 
> Basically this game is auto-pilot central. 2L > 2M > 3H > S > j.M > j.M > J.H > J.S Land > Super works with pretty much 90% of the cast.
> 
> ...


Doing that already but the theory is not enough. I know the basic launch into special into land super but if I'm facing someone who has actually played the game before it probably won't be enough.


X-factor is super broken but at the same time since both people get it you need to watch to not waste it, that's the stuff i'm generally good at. (as well as meter management)


It's too soon to tell if this game sucks or not though, people are just reacting to it not being a prettier MvC2. It's like they totally ignored TvC's existence which I actually prefer to MvC2.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2011)

The thing is. I jumped into training mode with Sentinel for literally 5 minutes and I already did a 100% combo... Imagine if I put in 10 - 30 minutes in? LMAO.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2011)

100% combos are there, some easier than others, most chars probably have them. I'm not scared. If anything everyone is as broken as the top 8 were in MvC2, it's definitely not worse. Sentinel seems rather slow and clunky and he probably has some char-specific combos working against him. My Amaterasu will be just as fearsome but infinitely cuter!


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2011)

Get the game and hit me up on PSN and I'll show you why he's so stupid.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2011)

Will do, just let me get accustomed to it for a day or so .


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll just mash on 2M and go into a combo that will do about 70 - 100%.

He has super armor... LMAO


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2011)

Just put damage to low. =p

Game is fun, though, as long as no one uses Sent. At least so far. If my mate's being a bitch and picks Arthur, I have to pick Sent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> SRK for the most part is a joke now, it's too overrun with fools and whiners. Ah it's fine Khris, I'm past being salty about it now. Sadly there's no midnight release at my Gamestop/EB Games for MvC3 but funny enough they had midnight releases for games like Brawl, Black Ops, WoW......oh well who cares, just one more day before I start rolling Sentinel.



cool beans bro 



Brandon Heat said:


> How could you Nin.



agree, sentinel is almost game breaking 

still haven't found a way to go up against him



so far am been playing with Akuma-Dormmamu/Storm-Chun Li/Doom

Akuma-Dorm-Doom, is a pretty godly team.. might add in sentinel to switch him with akuma


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 14, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> I really wish CS2 comes soon so I can stop playing this shit.





bbq sauce said:


> Back to Arcana Heart~~



**


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh, here's a thing I need to know. 


How do you DHC in this, in TvC you just did the super input and the other char popped up but here since there's 2 I figured you do it by pressing the direction and the appropriate partner button but I wanna be sure of it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 14, 2011)

If it's like Marvel 2, you cannot choose who you DHC to, you just go to the next character.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh, that's good to know then, makes the select screen all the more important...good thing they finally allow us to cancel a selection.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay after spending 5 minutes with storm I found some stupid ass Mixup. Too bad motherfuckers mash so god Damn much.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 14, 2011)

HEY GUYS IMA GON ON THE ONLINERS AND SPAM HAXOR MANGO SENTINEL AND MAG-FUCKIN NETO WHILE STORM ICE RAIN ON YA BITCH AZZ


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 14, 2011)

A+ post. Would read agin.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2011)

Capcom Unity said:
			
		

> Will I get banned playing for playing Marvel vs. Capcom 3 online early before release, and will the stats and leaderboards reset on the release date?
> 
> Svensson: If it's a pirate copy, probably. Microsoft is pretty good at detecting that sort of thing over Xbox Live. If it's from a store that broke street date, probably not.
> 
> Not sure about resetting data. That might be a good thing for us to do. I'll talk to some folks Monday and see what we can do about that.


Take this for what it is worth


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2011)

So I need some clarification, on SRk they list Akuma's beam super as though it has 2 attack buttons and H and they say hold next to it. Do they mean you need to press all 3 buttons as you activate it and hold them down or activate it and then hold down H to change it from the barrage one?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2011)

Press two, hold H. Or just do MH.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2011)

Alright, thanks, I was planning on using MH anyways so it works out great.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> How could you Nin.



I answer this.



Hangat?r said:


> Rocket Punch.



With this.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> The thing is. I jumped into training mode with Sentinel for literally 5 minutes and I already did a 100% combo...  LMAO.



dats wat i wanna hear. CANT WAIT! gonna be raping kids online all sunday!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2011)

this character model thing is like the best idea evar  

chun li is a damn beast , pressuring with her creates a lots of openings along with dark hole(dorm) and hidden missiles(doom)

not sure what to main yet :33
most of them are awesome pek


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 14, 2011)

> MVC3 DLC Voting Threads on Capcom Unity!
> The  are featuring two threads where users can vote for future DLC characters for Marvel VS Capcom 3! Be sure to check out both the  and the . To vote you must be a community member and have at least 30 posts in the Capcom Unity forums. Voting ends on February 28th!




...........................


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 14, 2011)

I am happy to see a good amount of Green Goblin votes.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 14, 2011)

Ghost Rider makes an excellent chance it seems.

Edit: Just a few more hours, i'm really looking foreword to it even though I've got no experience with a MvsC game whatsoever. 

I think it's time to branch out my fighting game skills.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2011)

My Video Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf6tpHTgQWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## Eki (Feb 14, 2011)

Whats everyone's thought on the Easy Executions? Cause i keep reading everywhere how people are bitching about it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 14, 2011)

Eki said:


> Whats everyone's thought on the Easy Executions? Cause i keep reading everywhere how people are bitching about it.



This game is more dumbed down than SF4.


----------



## Eki (Feb 14, 2011)

well im sure people new to the series won't mind


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Press Up + select for an ULTIMATE COMBO FINISHER!! 

My kinda game.


----------



## Helix (Feb 14, 2011)

Cash said:


> Tomorrow!!!



Oh god, reading that and looking at your cat face having a seizure made me laugh.

Just got my shipment confirmation e-mail from Gamestop. HOPING for it to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm wondering how dumbed down the game is in "easy mode".

I'm thinking it may be for the best if i learn it the way like everyone else has.


----------



## Eki (Feb 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> Oh god, reading that and looking at your cat face having a seizure made me laugh.
> 
> Just got my shipment confirmation e-mail from Gamestop. HOPING for it to be here tomorrow.



They sent me a txt message


----------



## Butcher (Feb 14, 2011)

Going to borrow this game in probably three weeks.  Can't wait to play as Wesker.

Letting my friend borrow Undead Nightmare for it. It won't take long for him to tire of it MvC 3.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2011)

Lack of game modes and unlockables? Its a fighting game!!!!! Jesus, these reviewers have no place reviewing video games.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> I could careless about the game modes. Fighting games are exactly that... for fighting. I put a ton of hours in Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection on the PS3, and all it included was Arcade, Versus, Online, Practice, and Options in the menu.





S.A.F said:


> Lack of game modes and unlockables? Its a fighting game!!!!! Jesus, these reviewers have no place reviewing video games.



i guess they still have a super street fighter mindset


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2011)

Modes missing I found as a disappointment too, not gonna lie. Still no biggie.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> This game is more dumbed down than SF4.



Oh geez.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i guess they still have a super street fighter mindset



More like a fighting game mindset. You can add all the modes you want in a fighting game and it still won't help increase the replay value if the gameplay is meh. Take Blazblue for example.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Lack of game modes and unlockables? Its a fighting game!!!!! Jesus, these reviewers have no place reviewing video games.




Even though the said that they still gave it a high rating. SO I don't really understand the criticism


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2011)

Game modes are awesome though. 

Hey. any advice, i may purchase this game tomorrow, but I have only played a little bit of MVC2, and lets just say, I am very bad.

Kinda intimidated by this game, played online in MVC2 on ps3, omg. People are fucking crazy, they will kill me instantly it seems, spamming didnt do anything, i didnt understand it in the short amount of time i had it. Should i buy this?(funds arent a problem really)


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2011)

Hellion said:


> Even though the said that they still gave it a high rating. SO I don't really understand the criticism



Um....that's its stupid to expect fighting games to have stories, tons of modes and unlockables and even mentioning that as a fault in a review is pretty dumb.


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> Game modes are awesome though.
> 
> Hey. any advice, i may purchase this game tomorrow, but I have only played a little bit of MVC2, and lets just say, I am very bad.
> 
> Kinda intimidated by this game, played online in MVC2 on ps3, omg. People are fucking crazy, they will kill me instantly it seems, spamming didnt do anything, i didnt understand it in the short amount of time i had it. Should i buy this?(funds arent a problem really)



yeah, go ahead and buy

the online mvc2 scene is totally unforgiving to new players, and is nothing to go by, so don't worry

mvc3 is much more friendly and easier to get into (from what i've heard anyway)


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> Game modes are awesome though.
> 
> Hey. any advice, i may purchase this game tomorrow, but I have only played a little bit of MVC2, and lets just say, I am very bad.
> 
> Kinda intimidated by this game, played online in MVC2 on ps3, omg. People are fucking crazy, they will kill me instantly it seems, spamming didnt do anything, i didnt understand it in the short amount of time i had it. Should i buy this?(funds arent a problem really)



Marvel 3 is going to be very friendly towards new players compared to Marvel 2. The level of play for MvC2 is very high which is expected since the game as been out for 10+ years and a lot of people know the game inside and out, so don't feel discouraged from getting destroyed by some of those people online. In short they made Marvel 3 with new players in mind so I'd say get it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Only the 09ers.



I am a 09er. 

I did have another account on SRK back in 2006 under the name Sami Rageki, but I don't remember my damn password.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 14, 2011)

If you guys haven't already checked the SRK Hyper guide for MVC3:


^ It's a great guide.

Anyway, I checked the Magneto overview video and WTF.. they say his lv3 super will catch you no matter where you are.. is it unblockable? X_X


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2011)

Newton said:


> yeah, go ahead and buy
> 
> the online mvc2 scene is totally unforgiving to new players, and is nothing to go by, so don't worry
> 
> mvc3 is much more friendly and easier to get into (from what i've heard anyway)





Violent-nin said:


> Marvel 3 is going to be very friendly towards new players compared to Marvel 2. The level of play for MvC2 is very high which is expected since the game as been out for 10+ years and a lot of people know the game inside and out, so don't feel discouraged from getting destroyed by some of those people online. In short they made Marvel 3 with new players in mind so I'd say get it.



hmm, alright, then it sounds like i am making another purchase tomorrow. I know i will get destroyed, but not as bad as i did in MVC2 is what i understand from you guys, and i have a chance to start and get ahead before the community gets uber fucking crazy


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 14, 2011)

I am excited for this game, but I hear from the reviews that there are lack of modes, and only 4 characters to unlock. This kind of annoys me because I have a feeling they stripped the game of certain stuff, just to sell it as DLC.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> I am excited for this game, but I hear from the reviews that there are lack of modes, and only 4 characters to unlock. This kind of annoys me because I have a feeling they stripped the game of certain stuff, just to sell it as DLC.



Oh no doubt. I guarantee that there are characters on the back burner for DLC. I'll still buy it though, because the game looks awesome, and I'll probably buy the DLC as well, because im a chump.


----------



## Eki (Feb 14, 2011)

fuck the game modes. All you need is Training, Arcade, and online. And maybe Trail modes like SSF4


----------



## Cash (Feb 14, 2011)

^cosign    .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2011)

Train your skills so you can make Galactus your bitch.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

New fighters = scrubby as fuck, dlc shit that should of been included in the game to begin with. Why the fuck are Jill and Shuma not already included?


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for stating whats blatantly so obvious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> fuck the game modes. All you need is Training, Arcade, and online. And maybe Trail modes like SSF4



this 

haven't checked out mission mode yet, though i imagine it will be enjoyable..

creating an account just to vote 

EDIT: okay fuck that


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> New fighters = scrubby as fuck, dlc shit that should of been included in the game to begin with. Why the fuck are Jill and Shuma not already included?



DLC allows game developers to be even lazier than they were before. Oh and it fuels greed so no doubt they would eventually charge people for fighting game characters. Charging for characters in a fighting game is fucked up and retarded though. And definitely a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

I JUST GOT MAH COPY FROM GS AT MIDNIGHT!

Oh shit, Im getting pwned by Galactus.

I'm using Dante/Trish/Morrigan

Although Im going to remove Morrigan for someone else...like Zero or Wesker. Maybe Phoenix or X-23.

Im going to add all the PSN IDs from the matchmaking thread to my friends list.

EDIT: Is it just me or is comboing stupid easy in this game? Its so much easier to chain shit in this game than SSF4.


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

need better assist characters


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I JUST GOT MAH COPY FROM GS AT MIDNIGHT!
> 
> Oh shit, Im getting pwned by Galactus.
> 
> ...



In MvC games, it's always easy to combo. Just doesn't help if you're noob at comboing and you face a pro at it, it becomes a stark difference.


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

Try to combo when you're getting assist spammed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> Try to combo when you're getting assist spammed.



In MvC2 it tends to be by either Juggs or Hulk.


----------



## Helix (Feb 15, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> New fighters = scrubby as fuck, dlc shit that should of been included in the game to begin with. Why the fuck are Jill and Shuma not already included?



Pretty sure they are already included on the disc. People will just be buying an unlock key a la Resident Evil 5's Versus DLC.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> need better assist characters



Who would be good assists?

So far the characters I liked using the most are

Dante, Trish, X-23, Storm, Morrigan, and Zero

Could I make a decent team off these characters?

I was thinking either Trish/X-23/Storm or Dante/Zero/Trish.

EDIT: Sooo many characters....I like Chun Li too...


----------



## Vyse (Feb 15, 2011)

I just spoiled myself with the roster. And what the F is wrong with Capcom and all those wasted character slots?

I'm ok with the Marvel side of things, although there is no Venom. But I definitely would like me some Megaman. Not happy about this.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 15, 2011)

Still waiting for Gambit dlc.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who would be good assists?
> 
> So far the characters I liked using the most are
> 
> ...


A lot of those are rush down characters you'll need an assist that would cover you as you try to get in.... Sentinel's charged drones is pretty much a staple for that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

lol wut. I just got a text from the gameshop telling me that I can pick up the game.

the release date was supposed to be the 18th, its now the 15th. talk about early.

so yeh MvC3 tonight


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

Picked up my Special Edition from Kmart this morning. 

Won't be able to play till I get home from school around 5.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay, the only thing I'm afraid is : Did they really censored Morrigan & Felicia ?

No boobs, no buy 

Cause Morrigan is part of my team


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Soo who's picking up the game today


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

Gino said:


> Soo who's picking up the game today



I am :ho

unless

"puts credit card in"

fuck yeah

"BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP"


----------



## Scud (Feb 15, 2011)

This better be sitting on my doorstep by 1 pm, or Gamestop is getting burnt to the ground tonight.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2011)

Game is da shit. Epic shit indeed. 

I love it


"This is the hyper Combo"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2011)

has anyone tried jill yet?


----------



## valerian (Feb 15, 2011)

Some DLC costumes. 







More pics here.


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

Why does ryu look so fugly


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 15, 2011)

It's SF1 Ryu.


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

its a shitty costume. Poor DLC, besides Dante and Captain America.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2011)

I love captian america's costume. the rest are meh.


----------



## valerian (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope we get a Shiranui alt for Amaterasu.

They should make a Ken alt for Ryu as well.


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 15, 2011)

Blah, can't get this game till friday :c hope you guys are enjoying it.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

Classic Thor costume is good. SF1 Ryu is godlike too.
They should give us Mr.Fixit Hulk, I'll main him.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 15, 2011)

"My name is Norman Osborn and I approve these Avengers!"

Iron Patriot is fucking awesome and anyone who says different is a big dumb freedom-hating gay communist jew, a meanie and a doodie head.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

Fuck CapCom. I ain't paying for the game, I sure as hell ain't fucking paying for costumes.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol, "rising development costs" indeed.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Dat Dante Sparda costume .....


----------



## Helix (Feb 15, 2011)

Welp, my game won't be here till tomorrow.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> A lot of those are rush down characters you'll need an assist that would cover you as you try to get in.... Sentinel's charged drones is pretty much a staple for that.


Trish seems to work well with Dante and I set up some nice combos with her. I was considering Storm too.

Is there any other better assist characters besides Sentinel? Cause I don't like Sentinel much.



Gino said:


> Dat Dante Sparda costume .....



Awesome aint it? I don't know why people calling it "meh". WTF is wrong with them?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2011)

I won't be getting it till later tonight, either way looking forward to Sentinel.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Awesome aint it? I don't know why people calling it "meh". WTF is wrong with them?


They mad bro they mad


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

IS MAHVEL BABY


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2011)

^negged


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Came fourth in my GS tourney, some pirate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) owned us. 

Meh, i have the game and having returned from class I'll assault the training mode until it's about a sex position involving trains!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol gs tourney. Did they make everyone play pad again?


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> IS MAHVEL BABY



 Enjoy..


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol gs tourney. Did they make everyone play pad again?



They were these hard-ass ps3 pads that had never been used, i was messing up fireballs with Akuma...and fireballs are pretty important if you play Akuma lol!


I did a sick DHC dual kill though so i was proud. Dante's guns into Akuma's fireball rain .


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Awesome aint it? I don't know why people calling it "meh". WTF is wrong with them?



Lots of people don't actually know what Sparda looks like, odd as that may seem. They probably think it's just a random costume.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd just play Sent/Doom/Dorm and be an ass.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

^^lol.........


----------



## Velocity (Feb 15, 2011)

Gino said:


> Dat Dante Sparda costume .....



Do my eyes deceive me or does he actually have an *eyepatch*?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'd just play Sent/Doom/Dorm and be an ass.



I actually beat such a team, Amaterasu can zone amazingly well if you combine her crazy range with her rosaries, her ice bullet, her paper slash and Dante's guitar assist, coupled with her shuffle super for stupid whiffs and she was the star of my team. That poor Sentinel who tried to spam missiles got stuffed like 3 times by the shuffle .


----------



## Sesha (Feb 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or does he actually have an *eyepatch*?



It's a monocle. Pretty sure it's just the screens that are shit.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or does he actually have an *eyepatch*?



monocle....


*Edit*:Beating to the punch


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

training with wesker/chris/deadpool.

deadpool is hilarious.

he walks so fabulous also moonwalk


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

You'll still suck, though.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Not to sound like a noob but I wish they let you pick Normal or Simple for different people...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

That does make you sound like a nub.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You'll still suck, though.



shut the fuck up you arrogant bastard.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm afraid I cannot hear you over the sound of vacuum being applied due to your playing.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Hangatyr and Vegittokun, chill out.

Its about Marvel baby. We shouldn't be arguing man.

Im back online after a technical hiatus and I got my ass whooped by some random 5 times. PSN is Esura if anyone want to play me.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

Dave you so cute and gay. Lol @ playing on simple come on now the game is already easy enough. Just spend some time doing the missions to get an idea of what your character can do. After that go in training mode to maximize damage and how to approach without getting hit with 5 projectiles and losing half your life. It's hilarious how players just try to force the issue and get raped.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 15, 2011)

So I'm waiting for my package from GameStop...I swear to god UPS better speed the fuck up....

And how would you all rate the game? Your own personal scores? You can do the 10 scale if you want but I'm just looking for opinions.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2011)

/excited to pick up his copy

I will probably suck and not know what is happening, but there is no way that this will be anything but fun.


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

I meant Normal or Simple for different characters not everything simple.....


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Simple is so gimped that the fact you don't see it is kinda sad...but the funny kind of sad .


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Meh It won't kill me I'll get over it...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmmm, Gamestop texted me saying they would have it at 12:01 AM....here I was thinking it was 12:01 PM.

Stupid me, better go get it now, hahaha.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2011)

> Meh It won't kill me I'll get over it...



I don't know what that means but whatever it means you still suck with it, you can't do half your moves lmao.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Dave you so cute and gay. Lol @ playing on simple come on now the game is already easy enough. Just spend some time doing the missions to get an idea of what your character can do. After that go in training mode to maximize damage and how to approach without getting hit with 5 projectiles and losing half your life. It's hilarious how players just try to force the issue and get raped.



             .


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 15, 2011)

It's REALLY fucking hard to get in with Thor, but when you do....oh the rape! Resets galore!

And I'm REALLY feeling Taskmaster...so much fun!


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I don't know what that means but whatever it means you still suck with it, you can't do half your moves lmao.



I'm saying I'll just have to master playing Normal with everyone


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

this game .


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 15, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> It's REALLY fucking hard to get in with Thor, but when you do....oh the rape! Resets galore!
> 
> And I'm REALLY feeling Taskmaster...so much fun!



I wish the resets were Marvel 2 style, instead of being anime air tech style.

Oh wells, you just have to be smarter with them.. Not that matters when I'm running a keepaway team anyway lolol


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy shit capcom fails. No spectator mode, Lmao.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Holy shit capcom fails. No spectator mode, Lmao.



Capcom should release an update within a couple of weeks to fix this problem.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I wish the resets were Marvel 2 style, instead of being anime air tech style.
> 
> Oh wells, you just have to be smarter with them.. Not that matters when I'm running a keepaway team anyway lolol



UGH, the keepaway, lol...I pick Arthur/Dorm/Sent sometimes when I feel like trolling, pretty fun, haha.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been hoping to preorder the SE on BestBuy for the longest time, and now they're sold out online?

For the longest time it said, "Coming Soon."


----------



## delirium (Feb 15, 2011)

jkingler said:


> /excited to pick up his copy
> 
> I will probably suck and not know what is happening, but there is no way that this will be anything but fun.



Please say you're getting it for the 360.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 15, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> UGH, the keepaway, lol...I pick Arthur/Dorm/Sent sometimes when I feel like trolling, pretty fun, haha.



I'm currently thinking Arthur/Iron Man/Sentinel

Hoping IM can abuse air dash/fly shenanigans on offense + still have good zoning. If not I'll swap him for somebody else.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Shit, Bisquits whooped the dog shit out of me LOL.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

lol don't worry about I've been playing for a few days already.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Playing people online...I question my team of Dante/Trish/Morrigan...

Ah, Team Building is hard...and I have a feeling I'm going to have to use a character I dont want to use in order to have a balanced team.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

Why do you think I use Sentinel? LMAO
I wasn't going to use him but  It's just to beneficial to have him on your team. 
His Assist is probably the best in the game and him being the best character hands down why not? Especially if your fighting Sentinel all the time.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2011)

Got it, lovin' it so far. Just brawlin' with my friends and Dad at the moment. Will hit trainin' mode later.

Duy wasn't kiddn' when he said combos are easier to pull off. I've been able to put on more pressure than I ever could in MvC3. Now that that the tedious task of just being able to efficiently deal damage is more comprehensible, I can focus on more important stuff.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2011)

Just got home with this

lets get this friend started


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2011)

What are some of you guys faves so far for me Dante,Amartesasu,Akuma,Spidey..


----------



## Vyse (Feb 15, 2011)

Gotta hate whatever-company-publishes this game for releasing it not until the 18th here in Europe. Online disadvantage anyone?


----------



## Wicked (Feb 15, 2011)

Gino said:


> What are some you guys faves so far for me Dante,Amartesasu,Akuma,Spidey..



Super Skrull


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> Gotta hate whatever-company-publishes this game for releasing it not until the 18th here in Europe. Online disadvantage anyone?



eh? 

I live in belgium and I am now currently playing the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

Still unsure about my third. Currently rolling Zero/Ammy, switching out between Haggar and Sentinel depending on who I'm fighting.


----------



## Vyse (Feb 15, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> eh?
> 
> I live in belgium and I am now currently playing the game.



I guess you were just lucky. Official date is official. Bastard.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> I guess you were just lucky. Official date is official. Bastard.



lol at game-mania breaking the official date 3 days early.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

^You should find this helpful:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDIa_k2foF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyse (Feb 15, 2011)

Online guides are not really an alternative to actual gaming, though.

On another note, are the trials in this game  SS4-like-bitches?


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Why do you think I use Sentinel? LMAO
> I wasn't going to use him but  It's just to beneficial to have him on your team.
> His Assist is probably the best in the game and him being the best character hands down why not? Especially if your fighting Sentinel all the time.



I may use Sentinel sadly...sigh. Also everyone on SRK says that Dante and Sentinel fits like a cock in a condom.

So I guess its Dante/Trish/Sent for now until I find another decent character, or Trish/Sent/someone else because I'm seeing way too many Dantes and its killing my Dante buzz. 

Trish is a good keep away, and I noticed I do that alot online with characters. This dude rage mailed me about being cheap about spamming Trish's lightning balls. So funny. So Trish is to stay.

I'm still feeling uneasy about using Sent though....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

dear god fucking sentinels everywhere.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2011)

Time to go in the lab.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 15, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> Gotta hate whatever-company-publishes this game for releasing it not until the 18th here in Europe. Online disadvantage anyone?



Just like Vegitto-kun i got it today (I live in Holland), guess i was right to get it from Game-Mania. :ho

I'm finnaly getting my hands around the barebones and basics of this game, but i'm not touching online vs randoms yet unless it's with people i know. (I tried it one time, i got my ass beat into oblivion)

I'm not sure what characters to like yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

Gameshop Twente's been selling it since Saturday.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2011)

So far online has been scrub central. After getting used to hitconfirming and not being distracted by the million things going off all over the place i've hit my stride.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2011)

I feel so naked playing this game


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn I am like the only dutch guy who doesnt have it yet


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I feel so naked playing this game



I am practically naked...so there!


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm loving Trish soo much, like even more than Dante.

She is like gdlk on spamming shit and playing keeping away.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm loving Trish soo much, like even more than Dante.
> 
> She is like gdlk on spamming shit and playing keeping away.



yeah fun aint it just being a pussy spamming in the corner.

really a great fighting game this is turning out to be.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> yeah fun aint it just being a pussy spamming in the corner.



No need to go there Vegitto-kun. I won fair and square.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 15, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> yeah fun aint it just being a pussy spamming in the corner.
> 
> really a great fighting game this is turning out to be.




*Insert "U MAD" photo here*


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2011)

Gino said:


> What are some of you guys faves so far for me Dante,Amartesasu,Akuma,Spidey..



So far I'm doing quite well with Spidey, Felicia, X-32, Arthur, Chris and Deadpool.

I'm doing quite as well with Tron and Wesker as I'd hoped, however.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> No need to go there Vegitto-kun. I won fair and square.



don't misunderstand me, you did win fair and square but I find it fucking lame how all this game is at the moment is just spamming everywhere and sentinels everywhere.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 15, 2011)

Some places in Europe started selling it today like the US date, I just got an Email from ShopTo that the game has been shipped.. now is the hard part of waiting until next week :X


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> don't misunderstand me, you did win fair and square but I find it fucking lame how all this game is at the moment is just spamming everywhere and sentinels everywhere.


You just have to adjust to the stuff online, I am. I had to change my original team accordingly too. Originally when I first popped the game in, it was Dante/Trish/Morrigan. Now I'm using Trish/Dante/Sent. I was considering replacing Sent with Storm though, cause I don't want to rely on Sent all the time.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UEBGCX0HGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2011)

Installing my copy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2011)

Shit, online is pretty laggy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2011)

I actually like Yipes idea about turning the damage on low for tournaments and making it the standard, but it's up to the community really.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

Nah that's dumb. I get a lot of timeout as is.


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

Favorite character to play with so far is probably Ryu. Didnt see that coming


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol, you gon get raped.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Nah that's dumb. I get a lot of timeout as is.



Ah who knows man, basically we'll have to see how things progress in the tournament scene. As for the timeouts I'll have to take your word on it since I haven't got a chance to try the game out for myself.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2011)

my game plays fine and shit.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 15, 2011)

Got the game today. I am rolling people with Arthur he is just to awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

Arthur is pretty easy, though. Spam shit to win.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, the guy's a fantastic keep away character. I hadn't even played the game for 40 minutes before I had my friend begging me to stop choosing him .

I find his fighting style a bit odd though. His close range game is about as good as anyone's in the game, so why the hell did they fill him to the brim with cheap projectiles? or rather, if they were going for classic projectile throwing Arthur, why did they make his comboing capabilities so good?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2011)

He has shit mobility and health, so maybe that.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2011)

hm, good point


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah who knows man, basically we'll have to see how things progress in the tournament scene. As for the timeouts I'll have to take your word on it since I haven't got a chance to try the game out for myself.



I concur with Biscuit's statement. There is alot of timeouts though, especially when I get the opponent too scared to come near me otherwise my Trish/Sent combo I made will shit on em. 

This is one of the only fighter that people rage quit and send me rant mail on.

Ok, I finalized my teams now, for now.

Trish/Morrigan/Storm
Trish/Storm/X-23
Dante/Trish/Sentinel

I fucking love Trish.

EDIT: Would Arthur complement Trish's playstyle?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 15, 2011)

Arthur is the best zoner in the game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2011)

The keep-away aspect of the game is going to be strong at first until people change up their rush-down strategy to get in, so timeouts right now isn't surprising.

--

I'm not even sure where I stand on that rule change, it sounds interesting but at the same time it's to early to tell what's the best way to go.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2011)

"Stay free you sappaming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!".


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> "Stay free you sappaming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!".



LOL, who you used on that fool?


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

Playing nothing but runaway scrubs. And i chase them down with viper/doom


----------



## Cash (Feb 15, 2011)

Viper was fodder earlier


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

I figured it out 

I had this one guy completely zoned down. He could not move for shit cause of my thunder knuckles and flying rocks of shit


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2011)

So i just got done with online for the day, 57 wins and 12 losses, almost no lag at all and no RQs, it was super fun. My Amaterasu out-pressures Zero XD.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey am I the only one having trouble on beating Galactus? I am using Deadpool, Dante and Spider-man =/
The change char controls are kinda different, and I dont know when there is pathing for hit or if its just for the looks etc...

Also some of the endings are beyond lame, specially the storm and the wolverine one, and the amateratsu too...


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

I had trouble the first time playing him but then i realized i wasn't using my xfactor and switching out characters when i needed to heal.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah... just noticed I can heal my charas lolol. However as pathetic as this sounds.... how can I switch my characters?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Hold down the respective partner button...it should be in the manual btw.


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

And if you don't know how to use x-factor, you just hit all 4 attack buttons at the same time :33


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

WTF is up with these Zeros? I cant stop his combos with my team. He just constantly leaves me blocking. I try to attack...combo hits me. I try to have my partner attack, gets snuffed out.


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

Press two attack buttons when he hits your guard so that you push him back. His normal attacks are not just one hit, they are multiple hits. And when you push him back call in your assist ( probably something like Magneto's beam or irons beam) to put pressure back on him


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2011)

strider reincarnated with zero? just kidding

yeah galactus whomped me the first time around, got hit by that 500+ hit move, and then he did the red fist thing that is instant KO (unless i just haven't figured out how to dodge it lol)

but thankfully i've unlocked everyone a while now, so arcade will not be seeing me until I want titles

all my matches so far have been "random all"


----------



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2011)

Can't wait to play later after work. How do you all like it so far? Better than MvC2?

And who's the final boss when you play arcade mode?


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 15, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey am I the only one having trouble on beating Galactus? I am using Deadpool, Dante and Spider-man =/
> The change char controls are kinda different, and I dont know when there is pathing for hit or if its just for the looks etc...
> 
> Also some of the endings are beyond lame, specially the storm and the wolverine one, and the amateratsu too...



i was having trouble with Galactus too, however he's a huge pushover with lvl 3 x-factor. just get him down as low as you ca, then x-factor when you're down to your last character and fire away.

and yeah the endings are pretty dull


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> WTF is up with these Zeros? I cant stop his combos with my team. He just constantly leaves me blocking. I try to attack...combo hits me. I try to have my partner attack, gets snuffed out.



Just block and punish man. I had over 25 games with a Zero user and I won like 19 of them, he's not that bad, way easier to beat than in TvC. Just try making him use one of his slower moves, block it, then hit him. He has low health so he should die in 2 simple combos or one spiffy combo.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2011)

YOU KNOW MY PS3 NAME.  I GOT THE GAME.  NOW COME MAKE YOUR CLAIM AT CAPCOM FAME.........

Boom you've just been CHANG DDDD (COMMUNITY REFERENCE) lolz


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> Press two attack buttons when he hits your guard so that you push him back. His normal attacks are not just one hit, they are multiple hits. And when you push him back call in your assist ( probably something like Magneto's beam or irons beam) to put pressure back on him





Dreikoo said:


> Just block and punish man. I had over 25 games with a Zero user and I won like 19 of them, he's not that bad, way easier to beat than in TvC. Just try making him use one of his slower moves, block it, then hit him. He has low health so he should die in 2 simple combos or one spiffy combo.



Thanks guys.

Hell these Zero users making me want to use him now, but I mustn't give up on my team of Morrigan/Trish/Storm.




Newton said:


> but thankfully i've unlocked everyone a while now, so arcade will not be seeing me until I want titles


I never beaten the Arcade mode yet however I have all the unlockable characters without beating it. They just unlocked randomly when I go to the training room or play online, no lie. First it was Akuma, then Sentinel, then Hsien Ko, then Taskmaster.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 15, 2011)

I find it funny that capcom thinks capcom-unity is the only website they are checking for DLC characters. Yeah seriously making an account (30 posts) to vote? Nope not buying that crap. Come on people seriously we don't need like 5-6 characters from the same series.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2011)

Bilaal said:


> i was having trouble with Galactus too, however he's a huge pushover with lvl 3 x-factor. just get him down as low as you ca, then x-factor when you're down to your last character and fire away.
> 
> and yeah the endings are pretty dull



x-factor? how to do it? pressing the 4 buttons? is it a super duper combo? I cant believe I am asking such questions.

I liked the Deadpool ending tough it looks like fun, the Dante one is fun too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> x-factor? how to do it? pressing the 4 buttons? is it a super duper combo? I cant believe I am asking such questions.
> 
> I liked the Deadpool ending tough it looks like fun, the Dante one is fun too.



lol you really need to read the Manuel man.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I find it funny that capcom thinks capcom-unity is the only website they are checking for DLC characters. Yeah seriously making an account (30 posts) to vote? Nope not buying that crap. Come on people seriously we don't need like 5-6 characters from the same series.



Everyone in that thread are asking for Frank West or lame ass EXE characters instead of asking for awesome Power Stone or Rival Schools characters. I'm guessing they were still too young to play video games in 2001. I also stopped caring about them putting X in since i no even if they do he won't be fun to play since Capcom thinks he only needs his buster and a few basic punches and kicks. Screw the fact that he has 8 different games full of bosses abilities to choose from.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear god now I know what some players were talking about controls wise, I'm too used to MvC2 going to take a bit to get used to this. Stuff is so damn basic now.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 15, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Everyone in that thread are asking for Frank West or lame ass EXE characters instead of asking for awesome Power Stone or Rival Schools characters. I'm guessing they were still too young to play video games in 2001. I also stopped caring about them putting X in since i no even if they do he won't be fun to play since Capcom thinks he only needs his buster and a few basic punches and kicks. Screw the fact that he has 8 different games full of bosses abilities to choose from.



I don't care if Hayato from Rival Schools won't make it (I'm 100% sure he won't make it) but Rival Schools, Plasma Sword and Power Stone was my childhood...

 People need to realize fresh faces aren't a bad thing!


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I also stopped caring about them putting X in since i no even if they do he won't be fun to play since Capcom thinks he only needs his buster and a few basic punches and kicks. Screw the fact that he has 8 different games full of bosses abilities to choose from.



My whole issue with that is...why the fuck do Capcom only thinks that ANY incarnation of Megaman only have his Buster? Is they retarded? Then they added Zero, who only has a Z-sword and the Buster.

The logic of Capcom confounds me sometimes. I have no problem with Zero at all but their reasoning for not adding Mega Man even though they added Zero and _Tron Bonne_ is downright stupid imo.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL

I didn't even know who the fuck Tron Bonne was until they announced her for MvC3 and a bunch of people told me it was on that Megaman Legend game I didn't like when I was younger (only played for like an hour).


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2011)

Heh. I'm not a Megaman fan, but as far as I can tell, she's apparently kind of a cult favorite. Those that played and liked the Megaman games fell in love with her character almost immediately. I myself also hadn't a clue who the hell she was when I saw her in MvC2 (heck, I thought she was a boy at first).


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

So much Dante


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> So much Dante



I know huh?

It makes me don't even want to use his ass anymore. I figured Morrigan would be a somewhat ok replacement for Dante in my team.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2011)

Morgan's pretty decent. I just wish her dash wasn't so awkward.


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't even bother with dante. But i like trish a lot. I might drop zero for her :33

Yea, when i randomly used morrigan i was like.... "Why am i flying upwards? "

is anyone else having problems finding matches?


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> I don't even bother with dante. But i like trish a lot. I might drop zero for her :33
> 
> Yea, when i randomly used morrigan i was like.... "Why am i flying upwards? "
> 
> is anyone else having problems finding matches?



Nope. I do Fight Requests in the Training Room ( a nice addition I might add ).

Ok, I think I'm going to roll with Morrigan with Trish and Tron as the teammates.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, the search system is a piece of shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2011)

That's an understatement. @_@


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2011)

Jean and Viper work so well together when it comes to combos it ain't even funny.


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2011)

I find it hard to do her thunder knuckles on a stick for this game :/

Or that might just be my piece of shit stick sucking


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yes, the search system is a piece of shit.



Thats why you should do Fight Requests. Thats all I did for SSF4 as well.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm having so much with Super Skrull right now.  I love the range of his command grabs and his teleport.  I need to get used to Viper's feints in this game before I can impose my will with her.  My favorite thing about Phoenix is her traps.


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2011)

Her faints use up your hyper bars


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2011)

its usually the kids who don't know what their doing that don't enjoy the game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

I donno. It's soo bleh. I mean some stuff was cool. Like hit confirming Arthur's javelin into power up super and DHC'ing to proton cannon, then having powered torch assist was sick. I could actually do sick shit with that.

But, like, I donno some shit really annoyed me. All of what I typed above. Also! Keepaway seems really ass in this game for the fact that it seems to build more meter for your opponent than it does for you! I was running Arthur/IM/Doom and shooting javelins/doom missiles all over the place I killed a character, and the second character comes in with like 3 meters, and I only have 2.. -__-

Considering I was near full health he didn't hit much so, he built that off blocking and getting hit.. More meter than I got for killing him. Awesome.

Also, does anyone know how to set the screen so that I can't walk off of it?? I was abusing the shit out of that.. Like, I could walk to the edge, and you couldn't see half my character.. and couldn't see my assist come out at all.



Eki said:


> its usually the kids who don't know what their doing that don't enjoy the game.


I know exactly what I'm doing, it's just this game was made for babies. When you can do half life with pre-canned magic string into super and mash out of mixups for free, it's not fun.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> its usually the kids who don't know what their doing that don't enjoy the game.



That's what your mom said to me last night.


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2011)

i dun get it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> When you can do half life with pre-canned magic string into super and mash out of mixups for free, it's not fun.



Fun for me. 

The rush and exhilaration of the myriad of combos I can pull of on people with just a day of training and playing online is truly remarkable. Despite lacking a spectator mode and having slightly shitty endings, this game is probably the best fighter I've played in this current generation of video games...and I own and played pretty much all of them (except for AH3...damn airmail).


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2011)

there are more complex combos than the simple lp>mp>hp>S

though i seriously doubt people will do them. And now that i got used to the buttons and such im just beasting on poor kids.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2011)

do you get penalized if you leave while hosting?


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2011)

you get put into rage quitter hell.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> you get put into rage quitter hell.



What if i got shit to go do....


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2011)

Well... you'll be able to do them, since once you're put there you'll get matched with other players that rage quit. Leaving you lots of free time to do what ever you have to do :3


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> Well... you'll be able to do them, since once you're put there you'll get matched with other players that rage quit. Leaving you lots of free time to do what ever you have to do :3



Forever?

what about sleep


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

Dude, if you mean hosting a player match room, then no, leaving won't penalize you.

The only time you get penalized in any fighting game for quitting is during a match.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 16, 2011)

Jean, Viper, and Chun-li as a combo team.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> there are more complex combos than the simple lp>mp>hp>S
> 
> though i seriously doubt people will do them. And now that i got used to the buttons and such im just beasting on poor kids.



Well we all got to start somewhere.

Mission Mode is a nice mode for learning essential combos and stuff.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Dude, if you mean hosting a player match room, then no, leaving won't penalize you.
> 
> The only time you get penalized in any fighting game for quitting is during a match.



thank you good to know

Edit: Dose any one NOT use dante


----------



## Kishido (Feb 16, 2011)

I love this game. Seriously I do


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 16, 2011)

ive been using a team ive nicknamed toon force! and it seems to work pretty well. Tron, Viewtiful joe , and Arthur! i am apearantly alone in my usage of these three but hey i feel unique plus people dont know how to react when they see these guys let alone see them together lol


----------



## valerian (Feb 16, 2011)

The team everyone online will be using.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone figured out how to take out Galactus quickly w/o resorting to Sentinel? I'm trying everything in the book just to break his attacks even hoping X-Factor but that grab bullshit is just irritating. Can't block, can't dodge, can't break and 9/10 times will kill you.

Barring those rare moments where the A.I just lets shit slide and just hands you the win.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 16, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> The team everyone online will be using.



LOL^^ Sadly I can't play online for 2 weeks cuz of my house moving


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2011)

10 win streak with x-23 and counting!

Edit: Final count 12 wins in a fucking row! First time playing


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

lolonline   .


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 16, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> The team everyone online will be using.



Lacks Sentinel


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 16, 2011)

lol X-23's ending.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2011)

PSNuy123

Get at me.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 16, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Lacks Sentinel



Sentinel for Zero xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2011)

Does red life count during time outs?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Anyone figured out how to take out Galactus quickly w/o resorting to Sentinel? I'm trying everything in the book just to break his attacks even hoping X-Factor but that grab bullshit is just irritating. Can't block, can't dodge, can't break and 9/10 times will kill you.
> 
> Barring those rare moments where the A.I just lets shit slide and just hands you the win.



Against Galactus I just spammed beam hypers and whatever else I had in my arsenal that keeps hitting him. Ryu's Shinkuu Hadouken, Hsien-ko's traveling wave spikes worked well for me too. I've never had to use Sentinel once against him.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, thank god i didn't buy it. I feel sorry for the homie though. 

I definitely prefer MVC2. But its a nice clean, fun game for newbies and people who suck.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 16, 2011)

i'm not liking the character selection too much. one of the best things about MvC2 was the huge selection we got.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 16, 2011)

Kuya said:


> i'm not liking the character selection too much. one of the best things about MvC2 was the huge selection we got.



1. The game selction was TOO huge and the game completely unbalanced

2. We live in the age of DLC.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 16, 2011)

Most people just stick to under 10 chars anyways, even if you claim you did use all 50some chars equally, you can't claim you're not the exception.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2011)

So um...some Dante mixups I was trying out in training mode. Kinda annoying to pull off online, due to lag spikes so I can't really fully say these are 100% mixups. I gotta test em out next time I play with my friends.

So with Sent on Drone assist:
c.Ax2 (call Drones) to force crouch block. If it hits you can go into combo.
If blocked you can cancel into Teleport.

Teleport almost always goes behind the opponent so they are forced to switch block. If they don't react in time the Sent Drones will hit, allowing you to go into a combo.

I've been testing some followups after Teleport regarding combo ability...
The j.B needs to be done a little lower to combo into a s.A.
The j.C comes out a little slower but can be done at the peak of the Teleport.

Another follow up I've tried with the Teleport with Drone assist is immediately after Teleport I would do an Air Dash. This sets me right back to the other side setting them in a guessing game again. You can press B after the Air Dash for a really fast crossup. I forgot to try out the C button from the Air Dash before I turned off my game.

During Drone assist block strings I've either gone for Teleport mixups or...
c.A for a low hit or
Instant Air Dash into j.B or
Jump slightly higher over their head and Air Dash into j.B for crossup.

In theory if you mix things up well they will have to guess to either block low or high. It doesn't seem too hard to react to but again this is my theory fighter. Been busy with stuff so I can't go out to play with friends.

Lemme know if these works for you so I can confirm it for my own gameplay as well. Hahaha.

*Edit:* Each mixups should be done according to the Drone assist. There is no point going for the crossup tricks when they just block the first 2 drones. I still go for Teleport tricks while they block the Drones though to stay on them more when they push block me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2011)

so i heard people like x-23


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 16, 2011)

Gotta love the AI, can you even learn the game properly when it know precisely were to hit and were to guard.

The computer is a cheating bastard.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 16, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Gotta love the AI, can you even learn the game properly when it know precisely were to hit and were to guard.
> 
> The computer is a cheating bastard.



People do that too, only in more inventive ways, the AI has perfect execution but is predictable, humans may whiff something here and there but they won't do the same mixup 7 times in a row...the smart ones at least .


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

Kuya said:


> i'm not liking the character selection too much. one of the best things about MvC2 was the huge selection we got.


The thing with MvC2 is that it was the final stand of a dying piece of hardware. They pretty much said 'any sprites you got, give 'em too us and we'll use 'em'. And that's what they did.


Duy Nguyen said:


> Does red life count during time outs?



No, only yellow.


----------



## Helix (Feb 16, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> so i heard people like x-23



I plan on using her too. I didn't think so many people would be using her as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

X-23 and Wolverine are both fun to use.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2011)

Wolverine's Dive Kick bypasses Sent's Super Armor....what a jerk.


----------



## Gino (Feb 16, 2011)

Never had a problem with X-23 I can honesty say I didn't get the complaints about her...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2011)

^except her weak health 



Helix said:


> I plan on using her too. I didn't think so many people would be using her as well.



her and wolverine seem to be the some of the fastest characters in the game, why not?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

Does absolute guard protect you from crossups in this game?

IE if they're blocking a multihit assist and I do a crossup, do they have to switch their block to block it? Or will absolute guard just auto block it for them?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

X-23's lunge grab is so cheap.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 16, 2011)

Dave u playing this or WoW?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2011)

He's playing both while fapping to one piece manga.


 Andy you have to switch block, but it may be specific to certain moves and assist.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 16, 2011)

So still ghay then....


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Andy you have to switch block, but it may be specific to certain moves and assist.



Hmm. I'm trynna get 4-ways with IM off of powered Arthur's torch assist. That shit is like +100 on block. lolol

Note: I still haven't figured out if IM can do a crossup with any of his air normals yet, but, I'ma see if I can scoop the game today.

I don't wanna just write it off as trash before I even get any training mode in..


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2011)

You might just have to do the good ol' assist > triangle jump to the other side gay shit is though if you tri jump more often than not you'll wiff your air normal, so you have to adjust your timing.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Dave u playing this or WoW?


This, cancelled my sub to WoW after DCUO got released, but not gonna refresh my sub for that until Hard Light gets introduced.


Biscuits said:


> He's playing both while fapping to one piece manga.


Beana please.

Porn only. 


Yakuza said:


> So still ghay then....



Would you have me any other way?


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 16, 2011)

Jill is already on the disc!?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> You might just have to do the good ol' assist > triangle jump to the other side *gay shit is though if you tri jump more often than not you'll wiff your air normal, so you have to adjust your timing.*



Yeah I noticed. :L

I was thinking like - they block torch and do tri jump j.A or land 2A for left side high/low and super tri jump to the other side with crossup air normal/land 2A for right side high/low.

If that doesn't work powered toch should have enough advantage to do it GG style high/low off of empty jump 2A/ empty jump low air dash (foward) jA.



Hivt82 said:


> Jill is already on the disc!?



Most DLC is already on disc. In SF4 all the DLC costumes sans the most recent ones were already there, you were jut buying the unlock code. Same for the DLC characters in BBCS.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2011)

Also they can't push block your assist, so if you do a normal and assist your normal won't get pushed back so you can keep pressure. Taskmaster has an unblockable setup like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

So you're gonna play this game after all?

Fickle bitch.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2011)

Me? Or that fake spic BBQ? I'll play until BBCS2 comes out or the AH3 DLC comes.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

You, the beana that still owes me honeybuns and beefjerky, yo. If I ever come to NYC you'd better splurge on me like hell. 

Also, still /care about BB. =[


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2011)

If you find me a way to send perishables overseas then let me know and I'll send them.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

Send me a plane-ticket.

Are there no vacuum sealed packs of either? Pretty sure beefjerky is unlikely to spoil.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

Yo I look Spanish and I live Spanish.. I'm just not Spanish by blood.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 16, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> yeah, thank god i didn't buy it. I feel sorry for the homie though.
> 
> I definitely prefer MVC2. But its a nice clean, fun game for newbies and people who suck.



so because you dont like it its for newbies and people who suck...lol fail logic


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

Lmfao

Jill's level 3 super is FRKZ

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg_skNstSW8&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 16, 2011)

Holy fuck thats bullshit lol

On a side note ranked matches still fucked for me. Anyone else?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 16, 2011)

deathofevangelion said:


> Holy fuck thats bullshit lol
> 
> On a side note ranked matches still fucked for me. Anyone else?



How do you mean it? Laggy or what?

Most of my games have been great so far.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't see why some people around have been talking down about this game. It's amazing. Funner than SFIV/SSFIV and I'd say Tekken 6 as well considering I played that the most out of any PS3 fighter this generation. It's a very fun game. Now all I have to do is work on my combos, mess around with assists and I'm good to go. Probably one of the only fighters where I've actually had fun in Training Mode. Capcom did a favor by not including those extra modes. I mean, how many people would actually try them out? I don't know about you but I wouldn't. 

Amazing title. I'll play more once I've slept.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 16, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> How do you mean it? Laggy or what?
> 
> Most of my games have been great so far.



Wont connect. I keep getting connection errors excpt in player rooms non ranked.


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2011)

I think people are upset that they get raped by noobs that can pull off combos. Yea its fucking easy to pull them off, but  the good people find a way to not let that happen to them.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

I was getting mad at the game and _I was winning_.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 16, 2011)

deathofevangelion said:


> Wont connect. I keep getting connection errors excpt in player rooms non ranked.



Well, I haven't tried ranked yet but both lobbies and player rooms work fine.


----------



## delirium (Feb 16, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I was getting mad at the game and _I was winning_.



hahaha the same thing happened with me and my roommate last night. Sometimes I'd actually let him kill off two of my characters just so I can have that 30 second x-factor and go for the win. It's a pretty bullshit mechanic. Even though I'm winning I'm not having fun.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Did anyone play Biscuit up in here?

He is pretty good. I only managed to get one win in.

My Trish/Phoenix/Morrigan dynamic is not working.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2011)

Lets play, I'm on.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2011)

i'll hit you, Duy. Hold on a min.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, my PSN is Esura

Let me get on real quick.


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2011)

pheonix is amazingly weak


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Phoenix does great damage though. High risk, high reward character I guess.

Trish with Hopscotch
Phoenix with TK Shot
Morrigan with Shadowblade

They seem to fit together well, and the great thing is that I dont have to use Sent or Doom. Its awesome. I do have to try a bit harder with this team to win though...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 16, 2011)

One more day to go before finally getting my hands on Jill, Chris and Albert and help them rape you all fuckers! 

I call my team Evil Rage!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2011)

my friends are telling me spider-man suck in this game

say it ain't so!


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Other than Storm, Sent, SheHulk, Doom, X-23, and Phoenix...I never really used the Marvel side much, so I cant comment on Spidey.

That said, I don't see him used much at all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> my friends are telling me spider-man suck in this game
> 
> say it ain't so!



hes not terrible just kinda average, Hisen-ko has a better swing move too


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2011)

I used Spidey for a while with Deadpool and Dante, found him lacking, switched him up with X23.

Is X23 the fastest character in the game? 

Also, how do you block against Hyper moves? I manage it maybe 30% of the time, but I feel like it's just blind luck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is X23 the fastest character in the game?



she's defiantly up their,

X-23, Whesker, Trish/Wolverine = Massive massive rape


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> she's defiantly up their,
> 
> X-23, Whesker, Trish/Wolverine = Massive massive rape



The word you're looking for is 'definitely'.



> Also, how do you block against Hyper moves? I manage it maybe 30% of the time, but I feel like it's just blind luck.



You press back and don't push any buttons unless you're advance guarding.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 16, 2011)

Got mahvel today....I fell in love in the first 5mins...now i gotta learn how to play to perfection. I noticed just a slight learnin curve.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2011)

kingbayo said:


> Got mahvel today....I fell in love in the first 5mins...now i gotta learn how to play to perfection. I noticed just a slight learnin curve.



Don't waste your time. Pick Sentinel now.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 16, 2011)

I think i finally got a team together.

Deadpool/Dante/Chris AKA Team Guns FTW.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

Zero/Ammy-Cold Star/Doom-Missiles. I think I'ma run with that for a while.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

I see everyone loves those Doom/Missiles...

Any advice on using Phoenix...cause my team is starting to get raped online.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I see everyone loves those Doom/Missiles...
> 
> Any advice on using Phoenix...cause my team is starting to get raped online.



Yeah, use Sentinel instead of Phoenix.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I used Spidey for a while with Deadpool and Dante, found him lacking, switched him up with X23.
> 
> Is X23 the fastest character in the game?
> 
> Also, how do you block against Hyper moves? I manage it maybe 30% of the time, but I feel like it's just blind luck.



Hold back.

Unless it's a grab super, then jump.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2011)

MSS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I want to play this but I am too cheap and too poor to buy it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, use Sentinel instead of Phoenix.



But Sentinel is so overused man. I feel really lame using him. I know I can do good with a team without having to rely on him. 

So I've been in training and mission mode alot and seeing the various combination of teams and stuff...and finding the right team seems to be harder for me than anything else in this game.

Maybe I'm overthinking this.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

Use Phoenix purely as an anker, never ever use her as an assist, ever, and make sure you have 5 bars and Xfactor saved up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like fodder.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to play this but I am too cheap and too poor to buy it.



Just wait for a price drop or get it online used. Its certainly not worth 60 bucks.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Use Phoenix purely as an anker, never ever use her as an assist, ever, and make sure you have 5 bars and Xfactor saved up.



I normally only use her as a last resort of sorts. I tend to rely on Trish and Morrigan for most of the work. When someone gets too close when I use Trish, I use Morrigan's Shadowblade assist. I use Morrigan as my rush-in character. Dash, air M, air H, M, H, crouching H, S, air M, air M, air H, QCB ATTx2 seems to do ok damage. Although I noticed all of their assists are pretty poor, so I cant rely on them as much as with other characters. Shadowblade gets snuffed out alot as well as Peekaboo and Hopscotch.


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2011)

That team really has no way of helping each other out


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

I figured...sigh...lol.

Well I could subsitute Phoenix for Storm. I like Storm.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2011)

So what is everyone's experience with the online so far? Personally I find it complete ass and laggy as hell but could just be me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 16, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> my friends are telling me spider-man suck in this game
> 
> say it ain't so!



They be trolling.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So what is everyone's experience with the online so far? Personally I find it complete ass and laggy as hell but could just be me.



Well, I felt that way when I first got this at the midnight launch, but now its bearable.

Ok Eki, what do you think of this squad mayn?

Storm/Phoenix/X-23

or...or

Storm/Phoenix/She-Hulk (I just recently got my ass kicked by this team)


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I figured...sigh...lol.
> 
> Well I could subsitute Phoenix for Storm. I like Storm.



I'd sub out Morrigan first.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Ah...so Storm/Phoenix...ah.

That could work. 

I might as well learn Doom, so I can out-Missile some of these peeps online. That shit is getting annoying.

EDIT: Or maybe Magneto could work.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So what is everyone's experience with the online so far? Personally I find it complete ass and laggy as hell but could just be me.



a little lag but no big probloms in game, having trouble finding people to play thogh....


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2011)

Failed to join game session



what do you guys do to get games, i have to search a few times on "quick match" before i get one


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Fuck it, I want to win. This team I practiced in training is too good to pass on.

Phoenix/Storm/Sentinel
Phoenix/Storm/Magneto
X-23/Phoenix/Storm


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> omg  the control layout sucks it's like the didn't give 2 shits about all the people playing MVC2
> 
> EDIT: whats a good layout so I can quickly adapt back into this game
> EDIT2: I don't even know how to switch out anymore



had the same exact problem, theres no easy way to get accustomed to the new layout, so i just left it at default and forced myself to learn, I'm still getting accustomed to it , and still make stupid mistakes

to switch, hold the assist button of the character you want to switch to for like a second


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 16, 2011)

sorry about that post I was nervous I would suck but I played for a couple of minutes and I've realized it's not that bad


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2011)

My online has been near perfect (except for one particular match).

Do all you guys live in the middle of an electrical field or something? 


The best way to get use to the controls for me was switching "light attack" to X (or A), "medium attack" to square (or X), "heavy attack" to O (or B) and "Special" to triangle (or Y). It definitely feels more akin to the MvC2 controls. Of course, you trade that off with being forced to move hyper controls to the trigger buttons.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Shirker said:


> My online has been near perfect (except for one particular match).
> 
> Do all you guys live in the middle of an electrical field or something?


I wish my online record is near perfect.

I haven't played online much (been mostly in training and mission mode), but my record goes something like 10 wins, 14 losses for Ranked Matches.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 16, 2011)

Online is a lagfest and no spectator mode for lobby is a big fail. It takes like 2-3 minutes just to get a match going. Only ran into 2-3 sentinels today playing for around 2 hours.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wish my online record is near perfect.
> 
> I haven't played online much (been mostly in training and mission mode), but my record goes something like 10 wins, 14 losses for Ranked Matches.



I must be lucky or somethin... next to the decent connection, I've been playing against some players I was pretty evenly matched with (though the onslaught of Wolvies, Dantes and Akumas got a tad annoying). I actually started getting a big head from how well I was doing... that is until Duy nocked me downn a couple hundred pegs with his God foresaken Sentinel.

seriously...fuck that character and the Doom that aids him....


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I must be lucky or somethin... next to the decent connection, I've been playing against some players I was pretty evenly matched with (though the onslaught of Wolvies, Dantes and Akumas got a tad annoying). I actually started getting a big head from how well I was doing... that is until Duy nocked me downn a couple hundred pegs with his God foresaken Sentinel.
> 
> seriously...fuck that character and the Doom that aids him....


I hate Akuma with a passion. Akumas and Zeros are the only characters I can't beat. I even beaten a few Sents. Almost every person I fought in Ranked Match had a high ass ranking and was actually pretty boss (Player Match on the other hand is really easy). It was tough to win against.

I'm actually going to try to learn Sent now as well. Might as well abuse him, everyone else is.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2011)

Meh, I'm gonna persevere. It's the one thing about this game that infuriates the hell outta me, and being the pride filled gamer that I am, being forced to learn that purple piece of scrap-metal will just make it worse....

I'm sure there's some way around his bulls--t. It's only been a week or so since legit copies have been distributed.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

lololol

Day 1: I already have one touch combo with Iron Man lolol

correction: it's only about 900K so it's not a 1 touch on the whole cast :L


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Meh, I'm gonna persevere. It's the one thing about this game that infuriates the hell outta me, and being the pride filled gamer that I am, being forced to learn that purple piece of scrap-metal will just make it worse....
> 
> I'm sure there's some way around his bulls--t. It's only been a week or so since legit copies have been distributed.



Well, Doom and Magneto seem to be nice replacements for Sent, even moreso Doom. Goddamn he got alot of stuff going for him. Dormammu is also ok too.

So far, I have three reserve teams sporting Phoenix, one with Sent, one with Doom, and one with Magneto. The other character in those teams tends to be Storm or Trish.

What is Dormammu from anyways? I don't remember seeing him in any Marvel comics I read.


----------



## icmasticc (Feb 16, 2011)

My online has been perfect for every match I've been in except one(froze during hyper but came back), kinda weird how I keep reading that online is lagfest . I do keep getting "Failed to join game session" though...that's pretty annoying. 

On another note, I need a team critique! I'm normally casually good at fighters but I actually want to be pretty skilled in MvC3. Right now I'm running with Dante/Trish/Wesker.


----------



## Cash (Feb 16, 2011)

Loving my team. Ryu is so boss. Time to experiment with X-23 :33


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

icmasticc said:


> On another note, I need a team critique! I'm normally casually good at fighters but I actually want to be pretty skilled in MvC3. Right now I'm running with Dante/Trish/Wesker.


Not a bad team.


----------



## icmasticc (Feb 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not a bad team.



I got Trish for keep-away, Dante for punishment and overall well-roundedness, and Wesker because he honestly clicked with me lol. Though I like Wesker's attacks and movements.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

Its funny how my entire team became Marvel-based when going into this game I didn't want to use _any_ Marvel characters and just roll with a all-Capcom squad.

The Marvel cats are that good.

I still might role a Dante/Zero/Viewtiful Joe team though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm loving me some Wolverine. Can't believe how much fun I am having by using him.


----------



## icmasticc (Feb 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its funny how my entire team became Marvel-based when going into this game I didn't want to use _any_ Marvel characters and just roll with a all-Capcom squad.
> 
> The Marvel cats are that good.



Lol, that's usually how it turns out. I was completely against Wesker and then I played with him. The only character I knew I wanted to learn was Dante, Trish and Wesker just happened to appeal to my tastes lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 16, 2011)

icmasticc said:


> I got Trish for keep-away, Dante for punishment and overall well-roundedness, and Wesker because he honestly clicked with me lol. Though I like Wesker's attacks and movements.



I havent got the game yet but from everything I've seen...u need more projectiles and screen controll. Or u need to make sure u abuse Dante and Wesker's teleports (does wesker have teleports? lol) and quickly mixup for a killer combo.

The damage is so high in this shit u better be on point with folks who have to go in for damage. The keep away folks and projectile characters can do just as much if not more damage not only from cross screen but even in your grill. don't forget advance block on almost every hit.

Not to say ur team isn't bad, cause Weskers super is a cool full screen punish and Trish has a good lock down super and decent keep away. But i'm just saying, when u got so many other characters lik MODOK, Sent, Doom, Dormm, etc....ur gonna be banking most of ur time on teleports, Wesker super punish (does this go thru projectiles on the screen?) and Trish wont be the keep away point character you expect if ur opponents are shooting beams lol.

Defense is the name of the game alot more so than in the past imo. Like considering how easy it is to do 80% damage (god forbid a person resets u ), u can't even fault a person for playin keep away as much. I used to hate seeing people fly away wit Storm while building meter.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2011)

Yea I've noticed a lot more people are playing keep away. So far I've been rolling with Dante (versatility), X23 (speed), and Deadpool (distance) and it's worked pretty well so far. However I do find myself using the teleport techniques a lot against people who just spam beams and shit all day.

Deadpool's dash and low special are particularly awesome because of this.


----------



## icmasticc (Feb 17, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> I havent got the game yet but from everything I've seen...u need more projectiles and screen controll. Or u need to make sure u abuse Dante and Wesker's teleports (does wesker have teleports? lol) and quickly mixup for a killer combo.
> 
> The damage is so high in this shit u better be on point with folks who have to go in for damage. The keep away folks and projectile characters can do just as much if not more damage not only from cross screen but even in your grill. don't forget advance block on almost every hit.
> 
> ...



Wesker does indeed have teleports but not as easily executed as Dante's. Wesker's teleports occur directly after certain attacks when the appropriate command is input. Direction of said teleport can be controlled though. The easiest one I've used(and most often abuse lol) is his foward+down, H. Right after the gunshot(or any other gunshots from him) you can teleport in various directions. 

I agree with what you said also. This game seems heavily defense-oriented unless you use characters like Sentinel, Doom, and the like. And I've already been in those situations your talking about against characters with great projectiles. Today I was constantly up against Doom/Iron Man/Sent teams and teams with at least one of those characters. Surprisingly, I could take down Sent pretty easy with Wesker and even easier with Dante, but people abuse that damned beam with Doom from across the screen. 

And though you have a point with Trish, I've actually been getting a decent keep-away game out of her. If you can smartly use her invisible shock traps in the air and the shock traps on the ground combined with her flight and special, I found a pretty good set-up for a Dante or Wesker punishing. Though, I'm pretty sure when I get higher skilled players I'll have to re-think my strategy lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2011)

Woot, my arcade got the MvC3 setup going.

$3 to play all day!!!
I kinda like that system since players won't be inclined to just leave the arcade after a beating or so. It's nice to see people hang around in line to play still even though I just OCVed them with Sentinel alone.

Oh right Sent vs. Sent strategy:
If you block Sent's Launcher, activate X-Factor and launch that fool right back. Burn all your meter to kill Sent as well. Killing the other guy's Sent is winning half the battle.

Iono why, but some people at the arcade haven't hopped on Sent yet. I played like 60 games and lost maybe 3 times. I told them their gameplay can be so much better during these times with Sentinel on their team but no one listens.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

omg Arthur why are you so fucking good.

Arthur + Sent drones omg


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2011)

They'd probably rather lose and use their favorites.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2011)

So who are the characters that you guys just hate seeing on the opposing team? For me, if I see Arthur or Zero on the other side, I know more often than not shit's going to be annoying.

Arthur's long game is ridiculous, as mentioned above.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 17, 2011)

icmasticc said:


> Wesker does indeed have teleports but not as easily executed as Dante's. Wesker's teleports occur directly after certain attacks when the appropriate command is input. Direction of said teleport can be controlled though. The easiest one I've used(and most often abuse lol) is his foward+down, H. Right after the gunshot(or any other gunshots from him) you can teleport in various directions.
> 
> I agree with what you said also. This game seems heavily defense-oriented unless you use characters like Sentinel, Doom, and the like. And I've already been in those situations your talking about against characters with great projectiles. Today I was constantly up against Doom/Iron Man/Sent teams and teams with at least one of those characters. Surprisingly, I could take down Sent pretty easy with Wesker and even easier with Dante, but people abuse that damned beam with Doom from across the screen.
> 
> And though you have a point with Trish, I've actually been getting a decent keep-away game out of her. If you can smartly use her invisible shock traps in the air and the shock traps on the ground combined with her flight and special, I found a pretty good set-up for a Dante or Wesker punishing. Though, I'm pretty sure when I get higher skilled players I'll have to re-think my strategy lol.



gotcha. im takin notes.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Woot, my arcade got the MvC3 setup going.
> 
> *$3 to play all day!!!*
> I kinda like that system since players won't be inclined to just leave the arcade after a beating or so. It's nice to see people hang around in line to play still even though I just OCVed them with Sentinel alone.
> ...



damn u and your state.



S.A.F said:


> They'd probably rather lose and use their favorites.



this. not attracted to Sent at all and id feel like a bitch picking him. in MvC2 i picked Strider and Doom off default and that worked to my liking lol. I can care less if whoever i pick off the bat gets picked by eryone later. i'm used to playing crap characters and just trying to figure out how to make em work. (Guy in SSF4 is frustrating tho. super hard wins with absolute guard and basically free reversals)


----------



## Eki (Feb 17, 2011)

Arthur, The guy with the guns, and Sent. 

Its fun going into 8 player lobbies and beating everyone for a 10 win streak :3

Though i played this new guy who came in and did nothing but sit in the back with arthur. I couldn't get in even with Trish/doom


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2011)

Iono, I got friends who didn't want to play Sent at first. Then they went into training mode for a bit then ran it in versus..........they fell in love.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 17, 2011)

lol i'll try it out. I do admit, i tried out Cable and Sent b4 in MvC2 and I almost said screw everyone else. The win factor resonated so much wit me lol. but when majority of ur friends play casually, u catch a lot of heat. but with online and me going to more meet ups around here, i might be more open to ruthlessness....

yo thats effed up. Eki. Chris is ridiculous by himself. Adding Sent is overkill. Adding arthur is just str8 fuckery. lol.


----------



## Eki (Feb 17, 2011)

Chris has some chip damage


----------



## Eki (Feb 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck it, I want to win. This team I practiced in training is too good to pass on.
> 
> Phoenix/Storm/Sentinel
> Phoenix/Storm/Magneto
> X-23/Phoenix/Storm



I really haven't played much with phoenix, storm , or sent.  But maybe have the team go Storm/Sentinel/Phoenix. Cause you can build meter with just storm and use Sent. as an assist when needed.  bring out phoenix when you have 5 hyper bars and when you're down a character. of course this could fail pretty hard cause i myself don't know the characters. 

but usually how i set up my teams is my first character will be the character that builds the most meter and yet play a good ground game at the same time. 

My second will be my back up. Usually pull this character out when the first character needs healing. 

And my 3rd character will be my assist whore. He helps me put pressure and get me in close when needed. Like Magneto's beam shit or Dooms rocks.

Im playing Trish/Viper/Doom right now and it seems to be working quite well. When trish and viper need extensive healing i just pull out Doom and play keep away for a bit.


----------



## Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, so much for my Wesker/Zero/X-23 team. After finally playing the game, I picked out a new team to fit my play style: X-23/Trish/Viper. This game is a lot of fun, but it took me awhile to get use to everything.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> yo thats effed up. Eki. Chris is ridiculous by himself. Adding Sent is overkill. Adding arthur is just str8 fuckery. lol.



This.

That's probably one of the most infuriating teams I've heard of.


----------



## Eki (Feb 17, 2011)

Helix said:


> Well, so much for my Wesker/Zero/X-23 team. After finally playing the game, I picked out a new team to fit my play style: X-23/Trish/Viper. This game is a lot of fun, but it took me awhile to get use to everything.



Her burning air kick assist is pretty good. Call it out when they try to bring in a character.


----------



## Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

Eki said:


> Her burning air kick assist is pretty good. Call it out when they try to bring in a character.



One of the things I need to work on is using assists effectively. I think I been using Viper's Lightning Strike (I think that's what it is called). I forget, but I used that to do some combo or whatever. I am too tired at the moment to think.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2011)

Hrm...I think Zero has an unblockable.

Some guy at the arcade used a level 3 X-Factor and turned on his clone super. He did a j.C and landed into a c.A. I think I blocked it correctly, or I probably derped again.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

Eki said:


> I really haven't played much with phoenix, storm , or sent.  But maybe have the team go Storm/Sentinel/Phoenix. Cause you can build meter with just storm and use Sent. as an assist when needed.  bring out phoenix when you have 5 hyper bars and when you're down a character. of course this could fail pretty hard cause i myself don't know the characters.
> 
> but usually how i set up my teams is my first character will be the character that builds the most meter and yet play a good ground game at the same time.
> 
> ...



I was considering Magneto a bit over Magneto Sentinel (my bad), because Magneto beams assist are awesome.

I was actually going to use Phoenix as point. I'll play keep away with her and when I feel the opponent is going to get the drop on her, I'll switch her. I heard that dry tagging isn't a good idea, however I noticed that when I switch, my other character comes in and "attacks" the other character then mines is ready to go without any hiatus, and it saved many of my characters when their health is low.

Phoenix is actually a pretty damn good character to use without Dark Phoenix if you know what you are doing and dont get hit. Her Healing Wave is boss. She has good keep away tools as well as some major rush down stuff, although the key is not getting hit. I try not to even block, as even chip damage does a lot of damage. I do a lot of teleporting and dodging. 

But I can understand why Phoenix has such low health now. If she didn't have Dark Phoenix, and had above average health, she would still be a beast....maybe not a game changer like X Factor Dark Phoenix is though.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hrm...I think Zero has an unblockable.
> 
> Some guy at the arcade used a level 3 X-Factor and turned on his clone super. He did a j.C and landed into a c.A. I think I blocked it correctly, or I probably derped again.



j.C can cross up easy as hell, cause you can direct it a bit.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 17, 2011)

A set of fan created Marvel vs. Capcom 3 commercial parodies were posted on NewGrounds, poking fun at various aspects of the game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

Dark Phoenix in lvl 3 XF is stupid.

Any team that runs Phoenix in back, my goal becomes "kill this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) before he gets 5 bars".


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

Indeed. 236ass to smack dat bitch up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2011)

or you can catch her if they dare try to use her for an assist


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

Eh, I prefer tactics that do not rely on your opponent fucking up for them to work.


----------



## k2nice (Feb 17, 2011)

My team - Deadpool, Chun Li, (either X-23 or Wesker)


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, I prefer tactics that do not rely on your opponent fucking up for them to work.



Yeah, if they're gameplan is to have her come in on 5 bars and go XF dark phoenix, they'll never call her as an assist.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Dark Phoenix in lvl 3 XF is stupid.
> 
> Any team that runs Phoenix in back, my goal becomes "kill this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) before he gets 5 bars".



Dark Phoenix was put in the game cause nobody used snapback in the past so they wanna force us to use it now .


Funnily, every Phoenix I've faced was useless and always died in one combo before managing to do anything, one person would spam her assist (the fire orb one) so i just picked her off with Ammy's shuffle. I only had one even try to get 5 bars...too bad she also tried to attack my Akuma while he was in the air.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2011)

Teams with Phoenix are free. Just snap back that bitch in and kill her with 1 combo.

Good MVC2 players used Snap back all the time, especially Magneto players so that they can get Sentinel in or setup Crouch Fierce infinite on a trapped Assist.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

Snapback is also lulzy if your opponent has a toon heavy in the red.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 17, 2011)

So did anyone else see that LevelUp tourney last night? Wong playing with Wolverine w/ Akuma assist.....wow.....


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2011)

Wolverine is stupid as fuck high damaging combos with a ton of meter gain + unblockable setups. Akuma is stupid too, that tatsu loop is super easy and does a ton of damage that shit rapes Sentinel. Only thing is they both die from 1 random Sentinel J.S or S.S.


----------



## Gino (Feb 17, 2011)

Man fuck Galatus Bitch ass...


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2011)

Galactus Strategy.

Body Doom and Wesker with Assist and random Supers. Stay away from them and just throw shit.

Against Galactus just Super jump at him and hit him, if he moves just block. If he's going for his throw just Super jump away. Don't bother switching characters just keep hitting him. After you're down to your last character just activate Level 3 X Factor and whale on him.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

Speaking of snapback, can you double snap???


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2011)

you can double snap, but since the game doesn't have the otg mechanic, its hard to relaunch the assist, also, and if you do manage to get them, you can't just keep launching til death, you can basically just combo them like a regular character, with the exception that they can't block (i think)


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

Ahh that kinda sucks.

At least if you do pick up the combo on them, you can guarantee that shit's gonna kill them with the damage penalty for assist chars and the loldamage of this game.


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah definitely, with a decently damaging hyper, a simple combo -> hyper will usually fuck them

instead of double snap, i find it more common that you kill the point while the assist is in, and its much easier in that case to follow up on the assist if you react fast enough

anyone know if damage scaling also applies to assists?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 17, 2011)

It doesn't, assists feel the full brute of the damage ALWAYS ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2011)

:ho **


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

Man, I'm definitely loving my new team. So much shit in the air with Doom and Ammy,  plus Zero with double+x-factor is raep.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2011)

X-23/Wolvie/Mags. That is who I have been playing with. Although Chris/Trish/Felicia are a team that I have been screwing around with also.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Dark Phoenix in lvl 3 XF is stupid.
> 
> Any team that runs Phoenix in back, my goal becomes "kill this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) before he gets 5 bars".



Normally I use Phoenix as a trump card just in case shit gets dicey. I wouldn't be setting up the whole game just to use Phoenix, thats retarded. Magneto and Storm are manageable by themselves. I can win with or without Phoenix with them. Magneto builds meters fast too so I can blow a few Hypers.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 17, 2011)

Been working on Tron/IM/50Sent...the team synergy is strong! This game ain't leaving my PS3 anytime soon.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Been working on Tron/IM/50Sent...the team synergy is strong! This game ain't leaving my PS3 anytime soon.



You've abandoned Thor?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh naw, He's with Hsien-Ko and Hulk, but I'm having MUCH more fun with this team atm


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 17, 2011)

Been in the lab with Magneto, I got this nasty ass corner combo into reset.

Hopefully I can play some of you for practice later.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Been in the lab with Magneto, I got this nasty ass corner combo into reset.
> 
> Hopefully I can play some of you for practice later.



I'll play you. I need the practice bad.

I keep losing to EVERYONE now. No matter who I pick. I think my Ranked Match win/lose ratio is like 12 wins/25 losses or something like that. And I lose to any team almost, even a mirror match team.

I suck...its back to the training room for me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you using Sentinel?

Most of the matches I played, Sent came in as the last character, I popped XF and steam rolled what's left of their team. 

Like 90% of my matches end in me asking myself how I could win that way.

Long story short - play Sent


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 17, 2011)

And to think people were bitching about Ninja Storm 2 assists.
MVC3 is as broken.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Are you using Sentinel?
> 
> Most of the matches I played, Sent came in as the last character, I popped XF and steam rolled what's left of their team.
> 
> ...



I mostly been rolling teams of Dante/Trish/Morrigan or Storm/Phoenix/Magneto and variations of it with Doom or Sent. One of the few matches I DID manage to win today was me abusing the shit out of Doom beams or Sent bots.

I know the fundamentals of this game now and I'm pretty familar with my characters (I think). Maybe I'm not abusing Assists much. I hardly use them, I almost forget I have them. When I do set out to use them, they get snuffed out so freaking easy. 

Also, it seems like a lot of my strings get beaten out by random moves, or I cant get through certain moves, like Akuma's Whirlwind Kick into Hyper spam.

I'm really not liking Dante anymore though. Too many damn moves to remember. I'm really starting to like Joe, X-23, and Zero though.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> And to think people were bitching about Ninja Storm 2 assists.
> MVC3 is as broken.


The difference is that UNS2 is complete and utter ass and a joke as a fighting game.


Esura said:


> I mostly been rolling teams of Dante/Trish/Morrigan or Storm/Phoenix/Magneto and variations of it with Doom or Sent. One of the few matches I DID manage to win today was me abusing the shit out of Doom beams or Sent bots.
> 
> I know the fundamentals of this game now and I'm pretty familar with my characters (I think). Maybe I'm not abusing Assists much. I hardly use them, I almost forget I have them. When I do set out to use them, they get snuffed out so freaking easy.
> 
> ...



Really? It's only like 10 things you need to remember. 

As for assists, just use them in combo's.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I mostly been rolling teams of Dante/Trish/Morrigan or Storm/Phoenix/Magneto and variations of it with Doom or Sent. One of the few matches I DID manage to win today was me abusing the shit out of Doom beams or Sent bots.
> 
> I know the fundamentals of this game now and I'm pretty familar with my characters (I think). Maybe I'm not abusing Assists much. I hardly use them, I almost forget I have them. When I do set out to use them, they get snuffed out so freaking easy.
> 
> ...



If you can't get your assist out safely, then you don't really know the fundamentals, tbh.



Hangatýr said:


> The difference is that UNS2 is complete and utter ass and a joke as a fighting game.



This is funny and ironic because MvC3 is straight up jokes.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> This is funny and ironic because MvC3 is straight up jokes.



How is MvC3 a joke? 'Cause it prefers to not take itself seriously and actually promote, y'know, _fun_? Geeze... If you want to count frames and measure hitboxes in pixels, then go play something more "serious". I don't see why every fighting game has to be geared towards tournaments. Can't we just have fighting games that are about having fun?


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> If you can't get your assist out safely, then you don't really know the fundamentals, tbh.



Actually...you have a point. Maybe thats why I'm getting my ass kicked. Don't know as much as I thought. 

Biscuit schooled me again. Its really hard to get in there.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> And to think people were bitching about Ninja Storm 2 assists.
> MVC3 is as broken.



Invalid statement. NUNS2 Assist=Ougi


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> How is MvC3 a joke? 'Cause it prefers to not take itself seriously and actually promote, y'know, _fun_? Geeze... If you want to count frames and measure hitboxes in pixels, then go play something more "serious". I don't see why every fighting game has to be geared towards tournaments. Can't we just have fighting games that are about having fun?



lol you mad. Funny thing is though.... while this game is pretty dumbed down, this game was also made with tournaments in mind. Why else would Capcom have brought it TO TOURNAMENTS to be play tested by TOURNAMENT PLAYERS...


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> How is MvC3 a joke? 'Cause it prefers to not take itself seriously and actually promote, y'know, _fun_? Geeze... If you want to count frames and measure hitboxes in pixels, then go play something more "serious". I don't see why every fighting game has to be geared towards tournaments. Can't we just have fighting games that are about having fun?



That's sorta what I meant when I said it's a joke, I was saying it from the stand point of a competitive game.. But, since you brought it up, I'll go on a big rant for you to read. 

All of those "serious" games, can be fun for casual players, too. My more casual gamer friends all love Marvel 2. 

- Just doing brain-dead magic series > launch > magic series > super ender/baby's first pringles combo existed in Marvel 2, too, and casual guys were happy with out going beyond that. There's no reason that combo should 60-100% health in this game. I'm never one to promote execution for execution's sake, but, this the opposite, equally absurd end of the spectrum. My 4 year old son could probably do 100% combos with one day's practice.

- I don't see how the Capcom Comeback Factor™ is fun for anyone, casual or serious.. How does being up 3 characters to 1, and dying to XF super mashing, or winning that way make a game enjoyable??

- There's a middle ground between counting frames, and measuring hitboxes (lol like anyone does that) and lol hurd durf mash buttons, all the sparkley moves make me smile hurf durf. 
I wouldn't say I play fighting games "seriously" anymore, seeing as I'm a father and have a full time job, but, I still go to tourneys here and there to compete, and, in the end, I do it for fun, too. Maybe our ideas of fun differ, but, fun to me is creating a strategy, adapting what the other player does, in order keep forcing my gameplan on him, and overall use of my brain. Opposed to just lolmashing my EZbutton, XFactoring my last character and doing random supers because on hit it's going to kill them, and on block it's gonna chip off like 30%.


Long story short, the game has a few enjoyable mechanics, but, overall it's a joke.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

Lyra said:


> How is MvC3 a joke? 'Cause it prefers to not take itself seriously and actually promote, y'know, _fun_? Geeze... If you want to count frames and measure hitboxes in pixels, then go play something more "serious". I don't see why every fighting game has to be geared towards tournaments. Can't we just have fighting games that are about having fun?


Because those are fucking ass, like SSBB. If you want casual fighting games, go play one of those mediocre Tenkaichi games.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> - Just doing brain-dead magic series > launch > magic series > super ender/baby's first pringles combo existed in Marvel 2, too, and casual guys were happy with out going beyond that. There's no reason that combo should 60-100% health in this game. I'm never one to promote execution for execution's sake, but, this the opposite, equally absurd end of the spectrum. *My 4 year old son could probably do 100% combos with one day's practice.*


This makes me salty...as I can only do 70% at the MOST, after a few days worth of practice.

What does _that_ say about my skills as a fighting gamer? 

Maybe I should just stick to the player matches for now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, that may or may not be an minor exaggeration. D:


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2011)

This is not meant to be a put down. But all old school MvC2, and SF3:3S are salty about new fighting games. I would be too to be honest. The where the underground society that spent years honing their technique, and put in hours of hard work to even get sorta good. But now the new generation of games come out and they are no were near as complex and doesn't take half the effort to learn and master and the new games robbed them of the next. The next game to challenge what the spent years developing


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2011)

Hellion said:


> This is not meant to be a put down. But all old school MvC2, and SF3:3S are salty about new fighting games. I would be too to be honest. The where the underground society that spent years honing their technique, and put in hours of hard work to even get sorta good. But now the new generation of games come out and they are no were near as complex and doesn't take half the effort to learn and master and the new games robbed them of the next. The next game to challenge what the spent years developing



Not all, I very much enjoyed SSF4. I would start considering myself "old school" since I've been playing and  been in the fighting game community for almost 7 years now. Started with 3s with a bit of CvS2 and near the end of the era before SF4, I was playing a lot of ST.

The major gripe on MvC3 is its apparent lack of depth. It took a while for players to dwell and learn about game mechanics to start doing heavy hitting combos in MvC2. It's okay for MvC3 to have such easy combos and a game mechanic that allows any new player to start doing some relaunch combos but the damage is waaaaay too much.

If I can start doing 60-70% damaging combos on the first day plus first time ever touching the game, then we might have a problem.

Don't get me wrong, I'm enjoying the game right now, but I fear for the longevity of the game. Much like how easy motion, auto corrects, and Ultras kept SF4 from being a great game; X-Factor and extremely damaging easy combos kept MvC3 from being a good game.

*@ bbq:* Psssssh, real men put Sent on point.

Anyone wanna play?
I'm gonna sit in training mode for a bit so hit me up.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 17, 2011)

Online sucks IMO unless it´s with friend who don´t spam Sentinel in every team.

But even then it´s really laggy. But what did you expect of Capcom´s netcode that only works in japan?


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

This dude on PSN called GxL-Slick fucking ragequitted on me...on _me_. I'm just now figuring out how to do assists safely (following Hangytr's advice) and he going to quit on me calling me a, "pussy spammer".

I was using Dante/Trish/Doom.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> This dude on PSN called GxL-Slick fucking ragequitted on me...on _me_. I'm just now figuring out how to do assists safely (following Hangytr's advice) and he going to quit on me calling me a, "pussy spammer".
> 
> I was using Dante/Trish/Doom.



Let him quit, ragequiter hell will welcome the likes of him.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

What is "ragequiter hell"?

I hate to sound so much like a n00b.


----------



## Eki (Feb 17, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Wolverine is stupid as fuck high damaging combos with a ton of meter gain + unblockable setups. Akuma is stupid too, that tatsu loop is super easy and does a ton of damage that shit rapes Sentinel. Only thing is they both die from 1 random Sentinel J.S or S.S.



Yea wolverine is a pain to fight for me. Need to nerf dem combos

You get matched with other rage quitters


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is "ragequiter hell"?
> 
> I hate to sound so much like a n00b.



if you rage quit too much, the game will only match you up with other people who do the same


----------



## Hellion (Feb 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is "ragequiter hell"?
> 
> I hate to sound so much like a n00b.



It's where everyone that ragequits gets matched with other ragequitters, and the can quit each other all the time.

I like that they put that in. If I am man enough to take my losses so should you. 

And why do all ragequitters talk noise afterwards, like they are better than you


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

Newton said:


> if you rage quit too much, the game will only match you up with other people who do the same





Hellion said:


> It's where everyone that ragequits gets matched with other ragequitters, and the can quit each other all the time.





Why didn't they think of that sooner with SSF4?



Hellion said:


> I like that they put that in. If I am man enough to take my losses so should you.
> 
> And why do all ragequitters talk noise afterwards, like they are better than you


I'm losing so much right now, but it don't even bother me. I just try to get good next time you digg?

Ragequitters talk all that shit afterwards because its online. Let this been down at a arcade or a bar or something and watch his ass get stomped on (literally) if he tried to call me a pussy spammer in my face.

Hidden identities online is like beer. Gives motherfuckers false courage.


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2011)

"Failed to join game session."


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2011)

The only time I hate losing is when I'm winning 3 to 1 and then the mother fucker X Factor Hyper Spam's for the win. 

X factor is probably my least favorite thing in this game. I like it when it's used as a way to break hypers (which then allows you to go into an invincible hyper to plow through theirs) but other than that I just don't like it. I think the time should be reduced by at least 5 or 6 seconds.

Maybe I'm just being a sore loser. Or maybe I need to stop switching out my characters to preserve health and instead just let them die so I can do the same thing?


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The only time I hate losing is when I'm winning 3 to 1 and then the mother fucker X Factor Hyper Spam's for the win.
> 
> X factor is probably my least favorite thing in this game. I like it when it's used as a way to break hypers (which then allows you to go into an invincible hyper to plow through theirs) but other than that I just don't like it. I think the time should be reduced by at least 5 or 6 seconds.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being a sore loser. Or maybe I need to stop switching out my characters to preserve health and instead just let them die so I can do the same thing?


I need to abuse assists more in a combo, cause everyone else is. 

I agree about X factor though. XF with Sent is not fun at all to face. Facing Sent players back to back to back really made me really, really tired of Sent right now.

Btw, good game Duy (if you online). Duy blew me and my friends out of the water online. They was getting mad and shit at his Sent.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2011)

GGs to you too Esura and your buddies.

All I do is mash on Lasers + Doom Assist. Be patient, don't get hit by Sent's stupid frying pan.

Is there a way to make the voice chat louder? Or do I have to have a mic in to hear it clear?

Cause the sounds are really muffled when people talk. The only words I hear are, "fuck", "omg", and "stupid Sentinel". Also fuck, when people pick the air base stage plus have their character in all black, I can't see shit sometimes. Stupid regular CRT TV.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2011)

Started on this about 2 weeks ago and finally decided to finish it up. Sorry, I just like this soundtrack too much....


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkjQBQC_rrc[/YOUTUBE]





It's pretty long, so make sure to watch/listen to it while you're doing something.


@Duy: I had that problem too. I'd suggest just turning the rest of your sound down (music/character/announcer voices). There actually is a menu option in the lobby where you can turn the chat voice up, but it's not that effective in the middle of battle.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

You know what I love? Ammy with Aegis, do her H-mash combo and toss in Doom's assist at the second hit. Then jump and cross up, shit is hella funny.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2011)

@Duy

There's a volume setting for voice chat in the sound options in the main menu and there's also one in the settings when your in a lobby.

I also had the same problem of not being able to hear anyone clearly so I ended up turning down all my other sound settings when I'm online, and just put it back on default when I'm playing normally.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs to you too Esura and your buddies.
> 
> All I do is mash on Lasers + Doom Assist. Be patient, don't get hit by Sent's stupid frying pan.


Thanks for the tips. Always help to learn the problem with my game so I can overcome it.

I decided, after hard deliberation, to just stick with my Dante/Trish/Morrigan team as my main team. It somewhat works for me, and I don't want to copy someone else's style (like using Sent and whatnot). Also, using  Dante/Trish/Morrigan is the only time I actually stood a chance against you with. You damn near perfected me with my Storm/Doom/Sent team. 

I do need two more teams for reserve though. 



I'm going to try Mike Haggar. Doesn't hurt that his theme is the best in the game.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6zZmClbcDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2011)

^It was actually Sent/Dante/Doom-Missiles.

I would play Storm, but she feels so damn weird in this game.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

Really? Pretty sure MSS is gonna remain a staple, from what those Frame Advantage vids show.

Mike Haggar is boss. Learn to love j.2H.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to try Mike Haggar, She-Hulk, X-23


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

For some reason I'm having difficulties with kara's in this game, like Thor's SPD.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

There are karas in this game?

Wow, this game has a little bit of everything.

I feel like buying MvC2 just for the hell of it now. Loving these crossover fighters.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

You can cancel normals into specials, so ya.

Prepare to get raped in MvC2.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You can cancel normals into specials, so ya.
> 
> Prepare to get raped in MvC2.



You have to get raped in the ass first before you can rape someone else in the ass. 

Thats my motto in fighters.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> There are karas in this game?
> 
> Wow, this game has a little bit of everything.
> 
> I feel like buying MvC2 just for the hell of it now. Loving these crossover fighters.



Sentinel can Kara his command grab off his s.C. The range is ridiculous too. I also heard She-Hulk has a Kara grab as well.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sentinel can Kara his command grab off his s.C. The range is ridiculous too. I also heard She-Hulk has a Kara grab as well.



I learned that she can OTG into a damaging Super as well.

She Hulk feels like....a better El Fuerte.

However, I'm never good at pulling off Kara's anyway so I don't even bother. Nice to know you have the option to do so.



Do anyone noticed how fast you have to mash these buttons for combos in this game?

EDIT: Finally the board stop loading all slow and shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

Hellion said:


> This is not meant to be a put down. But all old school MvC2, and SF3:3S are salty about new fighting games. I would be too to be honest. The where the underground society that spent years honing their technique, and put in hours of hard work to even get sorta good. But now the new generation of games come out and they are no were near as complex and doesn't take half the effort to learn and master and the new games robbed them of the next. The next game to challenge what the spent years developing



I mean, I do kinda like SF4 series, I just don't like Ultras.

Marvel 3.. Ugh. It's fun when I just play with my friends and laugh at the stupid shit that goes on.. But that's the extent.

I agree with Duy, though, about the game not growing. I mean, when the simple ABC > air ABC > super does the damage it does, and popping XF and just mashing safe super xN until you chip kill them, why go further? 

@Duy I put Arthur on point. Sent drones and lances all day, then, when I build up the meter I power up the armor and DHC to proton canon and either run away with IM, if they show problems with keepaway, or go in and bang if I feel like it's necessary.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 17, 2011)

I just LOVE watching DSP play online 

His Haggar rocks.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2011)

@ Esura, karas in this game are even brain dead. Any normal can be cancelled at seemingly _any_ time. Several times I've tried to spit on someone and cancel into hyper Sentinel force.. You see Sent's laser form, but, then HSF cancels it.. even that deep into start up.


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2011)

Spencer with DF Hsien-Ko assist is too sick.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> @ Esura, karas in this game are even brain dead. Any normal can be cancelled at seemingly _any_ time. Several times I've tried to spit on someone and cancel into hyper Sentinel force.. You see Sent's laser form, but, then HSF cancels it.. even that deep into start up.



Specials can be canceled any time as well, you can cover your whiffed shoryukens by doing aerial shinku/messatsu supers .


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2011)

It's time to be a lame fuck like a lot of people and start using the cheese team.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> It's time to be a lame fuck like a lot of people and start using the cheese team.



That's the spirit soldier!


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2011)

Nin you are back with them sexy sigs ay?


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> That's the spirit soldier!



Just joking but Spencer is on my squad and it's annoying using him because he has only one move that does chip damage..


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 17, 2011)

Vault said:


> Nin you are back with them sexy sigs ay?



Psh, what was wrong with my last signature, Chun-Li is sexy in formal wear.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2011)

This is hotter, Trust me


----------



## Halo (Feb 17, 2011)

Its grossing me out how much of a hard on Vagina Nin gets from knowing I have this game. He's desperately hoping to become my permanent bitch after I embarrassed him on Marion Kart.


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Just joking but Spencer is on my squad and it's annoying using him because he has only one move that does chip damage..



Then you're not using him right. You're not supped to be trying to chip. You're trying to counter to hit with zip line which will bring you right in front of your opponent and that's where you wanna be.

If you're getting zoned out Spencer is actually a great choice. All his options seem to be about closing the distance. Like his whole design was to counter runaway teams. I don't know how many times I've face runaway teams trying to stay full screen and all of a sudden I've got them locked in the corner with neutral j. QFC M.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2011)

delirium said:


> Then you're not using him right. You're not supped to be trying to chip. You're trying to counter to hit with zip line which will bring you right in front of your opponent and that's where you wanna be.
> 
> If you're getting zoned out Spencer is actually a great choice. All his options seem to be about closing the distance. Like his whole design was to counter runaway teams. I don't know how many times I've face runaway teams trying to stay full screen and all of a sudden I've got them locked in the corner with neutral j. QFC M.



Yeah he swings around a stuff BUT HIS FUCKING GET OVER HERE BULLSHIT IS SLOW LIKE A TURTLE HES SOME SHIT BUT IM NOT GONNA BE SOME LAME FUCK SO I DONT USE OTHER CHARACTERS. NO ASSISTS HE HAS A HARD TIME DOING ANYTHING


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2011)

Taskmaster is up to the task.
Thor, while not the fastest, makes up for it in power.
Akuma is a beast: speed, power, and defense.

The team I thought would be good, ended up failing me 

Phoenix is abysmal when playing against her.


----------



## delirium (Feb 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Yeah he swings around a stuff BUT HIS FUCKING GET OVER HERE BULLSHIT IS SLOW LIKE A TURTLE HES SOME SHIT BUT IM NOT GONNA BE SOME LAME FUCK SO I DONT USE OTHER CHARACTERS. NO ASSISTS HE HAS A HARD TIME DOING ANYTHING



Yeah... he's a pretty slow character. But he's not a rushdown character. He's a counter character. So fish for openings and space yourself so that air QFC M will hit. It doesn't need to be fast if you time it right.

I got an easy 10 streak today on a Chris/Deadpool zoning team getting in no problem.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a nice 70 win streak today, Amaterasu/Akuma/Dante .


----------



## delirium (Feb 18, 2011)

delirium said:


> Yeah... he's a pretty slow character. But he's not a rushdown character. He's a counter character. So fish for openings and space yourself so that air QFC M will hit. It doesn't need to be fast if you time it right.
> 
> I got an easy 10 streak today on a Chris/Deadpool zoning team getting in no problem.



I'd also like to add that this doesn't even incorporate his S+ATK which acts exactly like Sipdey's web swing. You can even cancel it mid swing with an attack. So you can actually bypass his slowness with it and get really tricky and rush shit down once you've got the opponent grounded.

Spencer has a lot of options man. Keep working at it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 18, 2011)

gettin into some gangsta shit.

u can cancel dang near all Dants moves with S+H, a jump cancel. U can't really do any normal moves quickly after it but u can almost instant airdash after it. the moment u airdash u can go into whatever u want. Quick high lows,  creates some gaps in block sting so advance guard might eff the opponent up, u can do quick crossups and if u add in assist things get crazy. 

so s.M,c.M,S+H~(2attacks for air dash), j.L/M/H into a dante combo.

this is prolly old on SRK tho? I just got my copy tonight.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2011)

First time playing offline against friends tonight. Had to cut it short at 76 matches. This game is the new crack, IMO.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2011)

Wavedashing with sent is such lulz against scrubs.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you get any ragequitters or scrub messages yet?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2011)

Snaaaake from SRK called me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cause I beat him online with Sent drones and jump back javelin.

I proceded to troll him and tell him to play me in a real man's game, Arcana Heart. He took the bait.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2011)

xD             .


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 18, 2011)

I've gotten only a couple of RQs, only one of those was in ranked...and that was before the game even started XD.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Snaaaake from SRK called me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cause I beat him online with Sent drones and jump back javelin.
> 
> I proceded to troll him and tell him to play me in a real man's game, Arcana Heart. He took the bait.



Then what happened?


----------



## Eki (Feb 18, 2011)

SRK is full of weabooos


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2011)

Eki said:


> SRK is full of weabooos



I like how you say that here, of all places. lol

In actuallity, SRK on a whole generally dislikes anime games like Arcana, though, most people who play any fighting game do have SRK accounts, and discuss the games.

@S.A.F - he just got mad and sent me a buncha insults, to which I responded with a challenge to a ft25 for $1000 AH3 MM.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

Am I the on NF'er that is actually trying to learn Phoenix?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 18, 2011)

Christ, the endings were quite LAZY!

And where is my fucking Jill?? 

Apart from it, a great shit to play!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Am I the on NF'er that is actually trying to learn Phoenix?



No, she's part of my team but I'm also learning everyone else, plus I've already seen enough Phoenix play to last me a while.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol phoenix. Stay free.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol phoenix. Stay free.



         .


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok I am cheap. Logan/X-23 to do damage and gain meter. When they die I bring in Mags to Xfactor/lvl 3 Then I beam my way to victory lol


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I like how you say that here, of all places. lol
> 
> In actuallity, SRK on a whole generally dislikes anime games like Arcana, though, most people who play any fighting game do have SRK accounts, and discuss the games.
> 
> @S.A.F - he just got mad and sent me a buncha insults, to which I responded with a challenge to a ft25 for $1000 AH3 MM.



Its not a fighting game without people raging over online losses. I got called an "uncreative ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" because i was using doom/sent/dante when i was playing on my friends xbox. I know he wants to stand out from all the sent players but having a team consisting of Viewtiful Joe/Bonne and Ammy was hardly a smart choice. 

Oh and SRK isn't full of weaboos its full of stuck up scrubs who think they know the game better than you do. The same stuck up scrubs who's usernames will pop up on the SRK 24/7 stream and get destroyed for using the dumbest online tactics imaginable. Apparently everyone on SRK loves to jump and mash random ultras. @_@


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

Actually, as far as jumping goes, I do that waaay too much in all fighters. Thats my biggest flaw I think. Once I get in, I'm cool, but if I use a character like Sakura in SSF4 and I'm fighting a Sagat (a decent one not a scrub one, I own those), it feels like I have no other choice but to jump over and over and over to get through the fireballs considering she cannot outzone Sagat whatsoever and she has to be up close so you can apply the pain. Then I have to watch out for his uppercuts...sigh....

In MvC3 on the other hand...this game like encourages you to jump. I'd use Trish and I'll set my traps up and all that and keep She Hulk at bay with my lightning barrages but then she fucking super jump, air S, BAAM, big ass combo that kills me. Like wtf man?


And Hangaytr, what you mean by staying free? I'm confused.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2011)

Using Phoenix, AKA playing with two chars.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I found my team 

Chun Li + Hulk + Magneto = SPAM RAPE. 

Especially Magneto.......


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Using Phoenix, AKA playing with two chars.



Ah. 

I tried to have Phoenix on point like some people on SRK said, because she has a good keep away game and nice rush down. But people online spam the shit out of Hypers. Chip damage on Phoenix is pretty much the same as regular damage for regular characters and she cant hang too long.

I think my only problem with this game so far is that it encourages random Hyper spam (unlike SSF4 , I wish someone would try to). I tend to be conservative with my Hypers unless I know its going to hit or if I'm going to combo into one, with or without Phoenix. Like for example, with Trish, I had this dude's Dante locked down so damn easily, and he was cussing on his mic. He did like the most basic stuff I've ever seen with Dante so it was easy to get him. After I blocked his combo and he jumped back, I was going to play keep away so I set up traps and what not and started shooting a bunch of lightning and doing round trip...then BAAM, he do a Hyper out of no where. Then another one, then another one, then another one. I died from chip damage. Sigh...


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 18, 2011)

Justin Wong's Wolverine is the Sentinel killer. pek


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I think I found my team
> 
> Chun Li + Hulk + Magneto = SPAM RAPE.
> 
> Especially Magneto.......


I'm pretty sure you'll still be horrid.




Esura said:


> Ah.
> 
> I tried to have Phoenix on point like some people on SRK said, because she has a good keep away game and nice rush down. But people online spam the shit out of Hypers. Chip damage on Phoenix is pretty much the same as regular damage for regular characters and she cant hang too long.
> 
> I think my only problem with this game so far is that it encourages random Hyper spam (unlike SSF4 , I wish someone would try to). I tend to be conservative with my Hypers unless I know its going to hit or if I'm going to combo into one, with or without Phoenix. Like for example, with Trish, I had this dude's Dante locked down so damn easily, and he was cussing on his mic. He did like the most basic stuff I've ever seen with Dante so it was easy to get him. After I blocked his combo and he jumped back, I was going to play keep away so I set up traps and what not and started shooting a bunch of lightning and doing round trip...then BAAM, he do a Hyper out of no where. Then another one, then another one, then another one. I died from chip damage. Sigh...



Phoenix should be used for Dark Phoenix X-factor lvl 3, end of story. Sure, she has all the tools to zone the fuck out of people, and rush down too, but she takes hits worse than a wet paperbag. She's far better suited as an anker with a battery or two. Dante can do a lot of damage without meter.

Also, X-Factor makes it so you don't take chip damage. Other than that, flight-mode and superjumps.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 18, 2011)

Yet again i have the habit of picking rare characters or in this chase team.

Hsien-Ko - Haggar -Ryu.   Bet you didn't hear that one before.


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 18, 2011)

Ryu, Dr. Doom, Wolverine.

Really like Wolverine, but god he's fast.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Biscuit, do you have the transcript for Magneto's corner combo and midscreen combo?


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2011)

Wesker
Dante
Sentinel 

Yes I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

but seriously I want to try Modox. He seems interesting.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2011)

You mean M.O.D.O.K.

Just had my first ragequitter, lulz.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 18, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Wesker
> Dante
> Sentinel
> 
> ...



its kinda bad but after awhile dante and wesker become irrelevant and you just got to worry about that stupid robot.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2011)

Lolwut. Dante and Wesker are both good chars.


----------



## Helix (Feb 18, 2011)

Woo, just did my first online battle. And what y'know, I get a Sentinel player. Good thing he sucked.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2011)

Dante always gets me because I forget how much reach his sword has, and once that thing touches you it is all over


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone wanna play some XBL matches?


----------



## Eki (Feb 18, 2011)

Dante, dante..... so fucking easy to do simple attacks into hyper combos. Press one button and he goes into a 20 hit combo


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 18, 2011)

setoshi said:


> Anyone wanna play some XBL matches?



Add me broseph


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 18, 2011)

Akuma legitimately scares me in this game.
Like I'm afraid to be on the ground when he has three bars, I can feel him staring into my soul.

In fact i did that to Phoenix, went trough a fireball and murdered her.
That goddamn move is so fast and the input is so easy, unguardble  magic series hyper that ignores fireballs and is extremely fast.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2011)

Mag's Disruptor is retarded fast.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 18, 2011)

Fuck this shit, I'm going to return it back and get my money back and spend it on Killzone 3 instead. 

I might re-buy it again when it's cheap-ass and packed with possible DLC....

Seriously, I have no time for these little scums who SPAMS, SPAMS, SPAMS, SPAMS AND FUCKIN' SPAMS!


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 18, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Fuck this shit, I'm going to return it back and get my money back and spend it on Killzone 3 instead.
> 
> I might re-buy it again when it's cheap-ass and packed with possible DLC....
> 
> Seriously, I have no time for these little scums who SPAMS, SPAMS, SPAMS, SPAMS AND FUCKIN' SPAMS!



How about giving it to a guy in need


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 18, 2011)

How about u giving me £50 for it?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 18, 2011)

If only I can find and salvage my super super super old post as to how this game is going to make people cry in less than a month.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2011)

Add me Seto or anyone.

GT: Shiki no Uta


Also what do you guys think about Deadpool?


----------



## Helix (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my god, so much projectile spam (read: Magneto). I think I might quit playing online.


----------



## Cash (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll add all xbox people. Need more NF people to wreck besides Eki.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 18, 2011)

Helix said:


> Oh my god, so much projectile spam (read: Magneto). I think I might quit playing online.



Just play with people you know online from here and such, you'll find you have a lot more fun that way.


----------



## Helix (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone running a PSN player lobby?


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Just play with people you know online from here and such, you'll find you have a lot more fun that way.


This is what I'm about to do as well. Not because of the spam, but because I feel less tense playing with peeps I'm cool with, and I'm cool with most people on NF so far. Haven't met any assholes yet here in the year or so I been here unlike SRK.

Unlike Hangatýr, I've had so many ragequitters man, and I'm not even good as him and Duy. I was showing my dad this game and how it plays while I was in training room but I forgot to cut requests off so I got a fight request. This dude got fucked so hard by my Trish and Doom it wasn't even funny. I rushed him down so hard his quit. My dad was like, "What? People actually quit a game in the middle of it? Thats not sportsman like." It was also funny that the dude called me a pussy spammer. Actually I think I mentioned him in this thread before. My dad was like, "Why he got to be a bitch like that? The audacity to call someone out of their name after quiting a fucking video game..." It really shocked him that people act like little punk ass bitches sometimes online.

Lucky for me, all my non-NF PSN friends up and bought MvC3...so I have a whole shitload of people playing MvC3.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 18, 2011)

is it cowardly to quit if the game is really laggy? just wondering...

also, new to this, but add me if you want my PSN is roggles09


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

Do not quit mid match whatsoever. You'll get stuck in ragequitter hell if you do, seriously.

And I'll add you when I get online.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 18, 2011)

ive noticed that this game has a slight delay online even with good connection... seems like when ever i play with chun-li, all the buttons i press turns in to her rapid kicks ><....


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2011)

how many trophies do you have to play ranked matches to get? Not counting the ones you get for just ranking up

is it just "school for the gifted" (5 win streak)


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2011)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ive noticed that this game has a slight delay online even with good connection... seems like when ever i play with chun-li, all the buttons i press turns in to her rapid kicks ><....



that's because the command for that is any attack button 3 times rapidly, it just means when you're play chunli don't get too mash happy, know what you're pressing


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 18, 2011)

he any one on  XBL


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 18, 2011)

Newton said:


> that's because the command for that is any attack button 3 times rapidly, it just means when you're play chunli don't get too mash happy, know what you're pressing



haha i know its 3 buttons, i dont usually press it like that, but if i press square triangle circle then go back to square again, online it translates it as just square (3x)... its weird. with dante its quite annoying as well with his heavy cancel.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 18, 2011)

MvC3 comic on Penny Arcade today:


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2011)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha i know its 3 buttons, i dont usually press it like that, but if i press square triangle circle then go back to square again, online it translates it as just square (3x)... its weird. with dante its quite annoying as well with his heavy cancel.



oh my bad, I didn't know that happened


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> he any one on  XBL



Other than Cash and Eki, not many that I know of.

Try Violent-nin's MvC3 Matchmaking Thread  so you can find some 360 peeps to play with. Just to let you know ahead of time, there aren't as nearly as many peeps with MvC3 on 360 as much as PS3.


----------



## Eki (Feb 18, 2011)

Cash only plays training mode.... pussy


----------



## Cash (Feb 18, 2011)

Practice makes perfect. Besides, I've been building a team around dormammu and Doom. Pretty sure you're tired of being beat by the same team . 

Been trying that Magneto combo today. No luuucckkk.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

Eki said:


> Cash only plays training mode.... pussy



Online has not been kind to me (my poor win/lose ratio) so its only best to stay in the training room unless you are absolutely confident in your abilities to win online. I'm not personally, so I stay in training room and mission mode now...with the occasional arcade. Only peeps I play now are peeps on my friend list on PSN who wants to play a game with me.

I'm not confident in my abilities yet.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2011)

Cash said:


> Practice makes perfect. Besides, I've been building a team around dormammu and Doom. Pretty sure you're tired of being beat by the same team .
> 
> Been trying that Magneto combo today. No luuucckkk.



Dormammu's meteor attack is boss. People never see it coming 



Esura said:


> Online has not been kind to me (my poor win/lose ratio) so its only best to stay in the training room unless you are absolutely confident in your abilities to win online. I'm not personally, so I stay in training room and mission mode now...with the occasional arcade. Only peeps I play now are peeps on my friend list on PSN who wants to play a game with me.
> 
> I'm not confident in my abilities yet.



Is every game online ranked? I'd rather not try now with where my skills are at the moment


----------



## Wicked (Feb 18, 2011)

I got banned from Shoryuken for one year because I made a thread about how I have no respect for capcom and it got labelled as trolling.


----------



## Eki (Feb 18, 2011)

Cash said:


> Practice makes perfect. Besides, I've been building a team around dormammu and Doom. Pretty sure you're tired of being beat by the same team .
> 
> Been trying that Magneto combo today. No luuucckkk.


my doom be raping people today :33



Esura said:


> Online has not been kind to me (my poor win/lose ratio) so its only best to stay in the training room unless you are absolutely confident in your abilities to win online. I'm not personally, so I stay in training room and mission mode now...with the occasional arcade. Only peeps I play now are peeps on my friend list on PSN who wants to play a game with me.
> 
> I'm not confident in my abilities yet.



Im pretty confident i would say . I go into 8 player lobbies and dominate most of the time. I just had an 11 win streak but i lost because the kid got lucky with a 3 team hyper combo just when i called my doom for an assist. I fought valiantly with Zero and took out two of his characters. Then fucking ammeratsu got me 

But yea, i try to do the mission modes, but mostly anything after the 6th mission is pretty fucking hard. And i can't see people pulling off those kind of combos online 

Right now i have 225 wins and 84 losses. Shits so beastly with an arcade stick


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Is every game online ranked? I'd rather not try now with where my skills are at the moment


No, but I figured hey, I got the game at midnight at Gamestop...I can climb the ladderboards pretty quickly. 

Boy how wrong was I. 



Nature Breeze said:


> I got banned from Shoryuken for one year because I made a thread about how I have no respect for capcom and it got labelled as trolling.


Considering its a forum primarily dedicated to Street Fighter and other Capcom-made fighters (yes I know there is boards and threads for other fighters not made by Capcom)...I'm not really shocked. Thats like going to a Final Fantasy fan forum and say "I have no respect for Square Enix."



Eki said:


> Im pretty confident i would say . I go into 8 player lobbies and dominate most of the time. I just had an 11 win streak but i lost because the kid got lucky with a 3 team hyper combo just when i called my doom for an assist. I fought valiantly with Zero and took out two of his characters. Then fucking ammeratsu got me


Ah Ammy...speaking of Ammy....I need to play Okami one of these days. 



> But yea, i try to do the mission modes, but mostly anything after the 6th mission is pretty fucking hard. And i can't see people pulling off those kind of combos online


I typically make it to the 8th ones, and I DO pull them off mid match, but I still lose.

Maybe I'm playing this game too much with a SSF4/Blazblue mindset and need to play differently.



> Right now i have *225 wins and 84 losses*. Shits so beastly with an arcade stick


I hate you.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, but I figured hey, I got the game at midnight at Gamestop...I can climb the ladderboards pretty quickly.
> 
> Boy how wrong was I.





I'm tempted to try, but I don't want to mess myself up before I'm ready


----------



## Eki (Feb 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I typically make it to the 8th ones, and I DO pull them off mid match, but I still lose.
> 
> Maybe I'm playing this game too much with a SSF4/Blazblue mindset and need to play differently.
> 
> ...



Dante's missions are pretty easy. I was kinda dumb founded by the sheer easiness of his combos.

When you think they're about to call an assist try to do a long range hyper combo. Punish dat ass. Trish's arrow hyper is a nice option for that kind of stuff


----------



## Helix (Feb 18, 2011)

My record blows, I am at 18-13. Currently with a 5 game winning streak but not saying much. I did beat this one guy with a 23 game win streak... surprised that happened. I been playing this game to death the past 48 hours, so I might take a long break from it.


----------



## Eki (Feb 18, 2011)

Helix said:


> My record blows, I am at 18-13. Currently with a 5 game winning streak but not saying much. I did beat this one guy with a 23 game win streak... surprised that happened. I been playing this game to death the past 48 hours, so I might take a long break from it.



Mine at the beginning was like 1 and 23 because of Cash. Fucking homo


----------



## Cash (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice record Eki. Sorry about the bad start . Cant wait for my stick to get here in a week or 2. You think I stay in training mode now, just wait . I'll even go back to SSF4 for a bit.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Eki said:


> When you think they're about to call an assist try to do a long range hyper combo. Punish dat ass. Trish's arrow hyper is a nice option for that kind of stuff


Ah, I'm going to try that.

I'm considering quiting Phoenix. Its such a pain sometimes. Feels like I only have a team of two until I get to Lv. 5 Meter and XF, and I don't really like setting up my whole game for one gameplan that may or may not get used that match. Its sad, considering Phoenix is pretty much one of my top favorite Marvel characters besides Psylocke, Rouge, Storm, Emma Frost and X-23 (a Mutant I just learned about like last year or so ).

EDIT: Who uses pad as well? I can't be the only one.


----------



## Helix (Feb 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Who uses pad as well? I can't be the only one.



I do. My friggen left thumb is killing me from playing so much. I play Tekken to death, but it never gives me a sore thumb.


----------



## Eki (Feb 19, 2011)

Cash said:


> Nice record Eki. Sorry about the bad start . Cant wait for my stick to get here in a week or 2. You think I stay in training mode now, just wait . I'll even go back to SSF4 for a bit.


Ill still play SSF4 fersures. I just want to get ahead of everyone right now in skill 

I play this song for the whole room when im dominating.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 19, 2011)

Helix said:


> I do. My friggen left thumb is killing me from playing so much. I play Tekken to death, but it never gives me a sore thumb.



Same here. It's the reason I stopped for the night.

I'll probably end up trying the analog stick.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2011)

So my friend showed me some Sent vs. Sent strats today.

If the other Sent decides to use a random HSF, you can Tiger Knee the Air Super and it'll go right through it. If you corner them after the Super, it's a free launch.

Sent + Storm strats from my buddy:
If you see the other guy's assist and you have 2 stocks. Spit lasers canceled into HSF and DHC to Storm's Hailstorm. Instant kill on the assist.

Also if you see anyone doing a random Super...just HSF. Trade is always in your favor.


----------



## Eki (Feb 19, 2011)

Doom vs Sent.

Spam laser blast for your life


----------



## Alistair (Feb 19, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Fuck this shit, I'm going to return it back and get my money back and spend it on Killzone 3 instead.
> 
> I might re-buy it again when it's cheap-ass and packed with possible DLC....
> 
> Seriously, I have no time for these little scums who SPAMS, SPAMS, SPAMS, SPAMS AND FUCKIN' SPAMS!



Why dont we just trade then? Your MvC3 for my Killzone three2.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is some high level play right here!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOVCpbupr_4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Dude's Phoenix is rock solid. Wish I could use a Phoenix like that.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2011)

With each passing online venture, I am reminded why I can't stand this motherf--king genre...

Still, seeing other people's skills and strats is always interesting. As well, I'm getting a bit more use to some of the characters and discovering alot

I'm really starting to like Chris. His execution is a bit slow, but nothing a few more hours in the training room won't fix. I'm finally learning the ins and outs of Tron, and I'm growing quite fond of her too. Though stringing together her attacks is tricky business for a guy with such little dexterity like myself. I've also learned that the assists of some of my favorite characters aren't all that good, so I've forced myself to pick up Iron Man and he's doing wonders. I'm still getting stomped, but it's by a considerably lesser margin; hell, good enough for me.


----------



## Taofizzle (Feb 19, 2011)

whats da best chars 4 beginners


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Shirker said:


> With each passing online venture, I am reminded why I can't stand this motherf--king genre...
> 
> Still, seeing other people's skills and strats is always interesting. As well, I'm getting a bit more use to some of the characters and discovering alot
> 
> I'm really starting to like Chris. His execution is a bit slow, but nothing a few more hours in the training room won't fix. I'm finally learning the ins and outs of Tron, and I'm growing quite fond of her too. Though stringing together her attacks is tricky business for a guy with such little dexterity like myself. *I've also learned that the assists of some of my favorite characters aren't all that good, so I've forced myself to pick up Iron Man and he's doing wonders.* I'm still getting stomped, but it's by a considerably lesser margin; hell, good enough for me.


This game is like that. I'm playing with characters I wouldn't even gave a second glance at if the circumstances didn't seem necessary. I normally only pick characters that are aesthetically pleasing...like female characters.  

Now I'm playing with a wide variety of characters to see if they will work with my Trish baby. I don't know how to explain it....but Dante/Trish is quite a pair (no pun intended). Their assists helps each other very well. I'm considering adding Ammy to the mix...although her weapon changing shit annoys me.



Taofizzle said:


> whats da best chars 4 beginners


Dante


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2011)

Taofizzle said:


> whats da best chars 4 beginners



Sentinel and Wolverine.

Which is why I play both.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2011)

*sigh*... f-ck this game... for the night anyway. I should've hit the hay long ago.

BTW, tips for a novice. 
Anybody got any pointers on what an efficient method of practice is? For the past few days I've been working on stinging together attacks for high damage combos, but they don't come in handy when I don't even receive the opportunity to use them. How do you guys practice? What do you strengthen?


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

I cant help you, considering I don't know if I'm training right or not either.  

I'm just trying to get my execution of combos and combos with assists down pat.

EDIT: Is it just me, but from that vid, does Tron seem like a Sentinel-lite to you guys?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2011)

Shirker said:


> *sigh*... f-ck this game... for the night anyway. I should've hit the hay long ago.
> 
> BTW, tips for a novice.
> Anybody got any pointers on what an efficient method of practice is? *For the past few days I've been working on stinging together attacks for high damage combos, but they don't come in handy when I don't even receive the opportunity to use them.* How do you guys practice? What do you strengthen?



You need to work on mixups and setups if you wanna open people up. It'd be better if you state your characters as well.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 19, 2011)

Man i need more people to play this with, if anyone here has a PS3 and wants to kick a newbie´s ass add me. PSN: fire-in-the-sky9


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2011)

As far as "training right" goes:

-Grind your execution until you can do combos by muscle memory.
-Come up with mix ups in order to hit people, so you can get those combos.
-Figure out optimal punish situations for opponents moves
-Program the dummy for defensive situations to see what options you can use to protect yourself with out risk


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2011)

Andy you should play me. I'm tired of playing random with shit connections.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)

You wanna play a known with shit connection?


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

hey whoever has ps3 and wants to play me add my psn 

yung_nos


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2011)

Well He lives in Jersey so the connection can't be too bad.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok I just want to make sure that I am not doing anything wrong, but there is no way to make a ranked match room right?


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

i'm not sure i haven't tried


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2011)

No you can't. Mvc3 has the worst online play out of any of the main fighting games. Shit is horrendous, you can't do anything. I can't even see how the connection is between me and the person I'm playing.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> No you can't. Mvc3 has the worst online play out of any of the main fighting games. Shit is horrendous, you can't do anything. I can't even see how the connection is between me and the person I'm playing.



Ok at least I know that I am not crazy. To add what you are saying though, what's the point of having a chance to practice with different signal types if they don't show what signal you are getting. 

This and a few other things about this game, makes it clear that they didn't give themselves enough time with the 2/15 release date


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)

Bullshit     .


----------



## Eki (Feb 19, 2011)

PSN is known for its shit connections


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2011)

Eki said:


> PSN is known for its shit connections



So you can create ranked matches on Live? Because that was the only thing I had mentioned about connectivity.

And the "other" problems I mentioned where all the glitches that the XBOX was having.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I cant help you, considering I don't know if I'm training right or not either.
> 
> I'm just trying to get my execution of combos and combos with assists down pat.
> 
> EDIT: Is it just me, but from that vid, does Tron seem like a Sentinel-lite to you guys?



Good to know I'm not alone 

If you mean her method of stinging combos, she does have a combo she can execute that can get up to about 35 hits by herself. To bad her damage output isn't nearly as good as Sent's



Duy Nguyen said:


> You need to work on mixups and setups if you wanna open people up. It'd be better if you state your characters as well.





bbq sauce said:


> As far as "training right" goes:
> 
> -Grind your execution until you can do combos by muscle memory.
> -Come up with mix ups in order to hit people, so you can get those combos.
> ...



Thanks guys. I'll try to work on this stuff next time I hit the practice mode.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 19, 2011)

I didn't realise I had become so reliant on SF's shortcuts till I tried to execute moves in MvC3. Haven't gone online yet and from what I hear the online experience is likely to be less than pleasant with both poor connections and an over-abundance of certain characters


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2011)

You have to play it yourself. I personally haven't had many aggy matches, and I have only fought like 10 sentinals


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 19, 2011)

Alistair said:


> Why dont we just trade then? Your MvC3 for my Killzone three2.



Unless your Killzone 2 game is a gold disc with a diamond box, I shall have to reject your offer. 

Looks like I would have to get my refund this mon either.


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

i'v tried finding a couple online matches but there's no one on there the only time i get to play them is when im in arcade mode and let random people enter  shit's weird


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)

You can also find matches when you search for custom parameters.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Andy you should play me. I'm tired of playing random with shit connections.



Yeah, I'll get at you next time I get on Marvel netplay. 



Biscuits said:


> No you can't. Mvc3 has the worst online play out of any of the main fighting games. Shit is horrendous, you can't do anything. I can't even see how the connection is between me and the person I'm playing.



Real talk. I can hardly hit confirm off like 3 hit strings in this shit online.



Eki said:


> PSN is known for its shit connections



I can play relatively smoothly against Japanese players in Arcana Heart 3. I think Marvel just got the shitty end of the netcode stick.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I can play relatively smoothly against Japanese players in Arcana Heart 3. I think Marvel just got the shitty end of the netcode stick.



Also, Metal Gear Online (yes people still play that, alot actually) don't really mess up on me either. Although, even Capcom admits to MvC3 having netplay problems right now which they plan to fix.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 19, 2011)

Jus got the game and I love it!

Deadpool,X23,And Taskmaster are a vicious team


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Jus got the game and I love it!
> 
> Deadpool,X23,And Taskmaster are a vicious team



ps3? ......


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2011)

I am, add me. Mr_biscuits


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)

Bitchcuits, why ain't you playing on 360?


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> I am, add me. Mr_biscuits



awesome i'll be on in abit


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

you've been added good sir


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2011)

poor soul doesn't know what he is getting into


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

hellion do you have it for ps3 too?


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 19, 2011)

Hot damn i just found this out with Dante.

This is my normal level.
This is my Devil Trigger state.
And this... is to go even FURTHER BEYOND!
X-Factor.

Danté is a good character anyway, but if you go Devil Trigger you're faster, have an extended moves list, the 15% damage buff and the regenerating health.
Then with fucking X-Factor over that you're basically a supersonic jet made out of nuclear power and goldwinning olympic athletes.

The rape train literally has no brakes.

The same thing counts for Hsien-Ko.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> hellion do you have it for ps3 too?



yessir 

PSN:rKrippler

I will be on 5 hours from know. I am currently at work


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't believe they were sold out today.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

MvC3 is a lifestyle.

I haven't played Metal Gear Online since I got it. Now MGO is really going to gather dust now that my Arcana Heart 3 came in.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2011)

Aren't they doing a US release of AH3 now?

Also what is your PSN Asura?


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 19, 2011)

My PSN is in my sig for the interested, i'm completely new and suck though compared  to most of the other guys so don't expect a challenge from me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

Love that Doom theme. pek


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

lol this morning was brutal with you and brandon


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> My PSN is in my sig for the interested, i'm completely new and suck though compared  to most of the other guys so don't expect a challenge from me.



Ah don't worry about that. For two years I have been getting my ass handed to me by Biscuits, Duy in S/SF4.  You just hope for that fluke win after awhile lol


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

yea biscuits keeps fucking me up over here lol the only chance i have is playing with my main 3 players which are ryu,wolverine and akuma and i won once haha


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Love that Doom theme. pek



YES! He's always my dummy in training mode!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)

Ugh, Sent/Mags is disgusting online.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol you didn't block so I got blown up by the mashing so I switched it up.


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Lol you didn't block so I got blown up by the mashing so I switched it up.



that's a dumb habit i have i barely ever block and i jump around too much lol besides that i think i'm alright, also i was looking for other people to play wth besides my main 3 hence the reason i kept switching characters. gotta say tho thor is so fucking slow


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Love that Doom theme. pek




This wins for me. This theme actually got me into picking Hsien-Ko .

Doom's music is also epic though.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7l8IWqyGoI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

But this is one theme i did not expect to like at all.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7GmpJ-SxAk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
It just wont leave my head!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)

This game's OST shits on SSFIVs.


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

agreed^ 

the best theme imo is captain america, i get hyper as soon as he jumps in the screen


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> This game's OST shits on SSFIVs.



True, while the remixes are fine for the most part the original songs usually are far better than what we get these days, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> It just wont leave my head!



Do the walk.
Do the talk.
Don't get fooled.
*Go to school. *


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Hellion said:


> Aren't they doing a US release of AH3 now?
> 
> Also what is your PSN Asura?



My PSN is Esura.

And yeah they are doing a US release of AH3, but it is DL only, which is lame.


----------



## Helix (Feb 19, 2011)

Just beat Arcade made on Very Hard... so much rage.

I am thinking of swapping C.Viper for Tron Bonne. While doing her missions, she seemed pretty easy to use. I can't say I am great with C.Viper like I am with X-23 or Trish, so I will probably train more with Tron.


----------



## Eki (Feb 19, 2011)

have you guys figured out how to make OTG combos?


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Eki said:


> have you guys figured out how to make OTG combos?



I have with Sent, Dante, and X-23.

I thank Duy kicking my ass with Sent for figuring it out, and mission mode. I thank the combo video for figuring out how to do Dante's 100% combo. Same with X-23.

Figured it out with Tron Bonne and Viewtiful Joe as well.


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

eki do you have psn?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)

Cross-Atlantic play can be surprisingly decent.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2011)

Really? I have shit connections with motherfuckers in my own country. :L


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 19, 2011)

I have overall good connections with oversea players, but not anything nearby Japan ect.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)

I had some decent games with whatshisface and friends.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Really? I have shit connections with motherfuckers in my own country. :L



This made me chuckle a bit cause it is so true.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Really? I have shit connections with motherfuckers in my own country. :L



That's Capcom's fault for giving yet again a highly anticipated fighting game a shitty netcode.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 19, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> ps3? ......


Oops sorry man PSN THEANSWER6667


----------



## kage_maru (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh god this game makes me so mad. I know it sounds stupid but I swear blocking doesn't work for me in this game. I was so close to throwing my arcade stick at my new TV the other night.

I throw a super, they block. They throw a super and instinctively I hold back seeing the start up animation and I still get hit...RAGE!!! 

Don't get me started on the 100% combo BS. This game has been out for little a week and already I'm seeing peeps online whacking these out like bread fresh out of the oven. It's like a 6 Man tag version of Blazblue where the first person to land a hit wins!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol. Don't throw out random supers unless you're comboing. That or if you can tag an assist.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2011)

kage_maru said:


> I know it sounds stupid but I swear blocking doesn't work for me in this game.
> 
> I throw a super, they block. They throw a super and instinctively I hold back seeing the start up animation and I still get hit...RAGE!!!



I feel ya....

For me it's combos, can't land one to save my life, but God help me if I actually wanna block one


----------



## Soca (Feb 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol. *Don't throw out random supers* unless you're comboing. That or if you can tag an assist.



this man it pisses me off when as soon as the match starts some dude just pulls out his super, it throws me off big time lol


----------



## Helix (Feb 19, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> That's Capcom's fault for giving yet again a highly anticipated fighting game a shitty netcode.



Almost any fighter that comes I always read that it has shitty netcode.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2011)

I heard/read someone once say that fighters just aren't built for online play, or atleast our current tech setup. Especially for the more particularly fast paced ones (like this game for example). I suppose he was right?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2011)

Given that sometimes 1-frame windows are present, yes, they are not optimized for online.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2011)

Just got back from my arcade's first MvC3 RanBat. Went 2-2 this time with my scrub tactics. My friend Richard won the tournament with Wolverine/Dante/Sentinel, he also played Wolverine/Dante/Akuma sometimes.

Level 3 X-Factor Sentinel is hilarious.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 19, 2011)

The same one int that torney wit wong? Richard D. He solid.

I'm lovin doom and mah air dashes.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 19, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> The same one int that torney wit wong? Richard D. He solid.
> 
> I'm lovin doom and mah air dashes.



Yea same guy.


----------



## Psych (Feb 19, 2011)

Just got it, love it, need to focus more on the training. I am on the PS3. Will need to set up my own account on the PS3. (Bro bought it and he made his own, don't feel right just adding people to his).


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Psych said:


> Just got it, love it, need to focus more on the training. I am on the PS3. Will need to set up my own account on the PS3. (Bro bought it and he made his own, don't feel right just adding people to his).



You can make multiple accounts on one PS3 you know.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn Phoenix is a fodder. They made her imbalanced when she is in DP which can 100% a character in one combo plus another 2 when XF is turned on. But still she sucks when you screw up and you dont have meter for her heal bubble and its still a GG for you esecpially when your opponent used XF as well = no chip damage ftw. 

Seriously if Capcom made her the most powerful character just because she is teh Phoenix, then by that same logic they should make the Hulk the most powerful character too in the game. 1 heavy should deal around 80% damage and so on..


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2011)

Need more Omega-level mutants in this game besides Phoenix and Storm. They need to add Rachel or Iceman.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2011)

Is this worth the sixty bucks?

I thinking about getting some fighting games, since I haven't played or owned any in years. 

I'm thinking SF4 and this, should I reconsider?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Is this worth the sixty bucks?
> 
> I thinking about getting some fighting games, since I haven't played or owned any in years.
> 
> I'm thinking SF4 and this, should I reconsider?



SSF4 is lame, really lame. Don't get it and IMO Marvel isn't worth 60 bucks either. Its worth 30 at best but that's just me. I'm not really into the game. Maybe someone who's actually spent more time on the game can give you a more unbiased opinion.


----------



## Eki (Feb 20, 2011)

SSF4 is pretty fun if you know how to play. A lot people still play too. Should probably rent it and try it first.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2011)

To be honest, almost no game is worth 60 bucks. 

Still, if you're a fighting game enthusiast, you should probably hold off til it gets cheaper. There are some like me that'll tell you "This game is extremely fun, pick it up now!" but I've heard and read more that a good share of disappointment at its lack of depth.

If you're choosing between SSF4 and this, I'd say choose this. I can't speak on SSF4's fun factor (I've only played about 10 matches at a friends house), but game-play wise, SSF4 is kinda stiff in comparison.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2011)

Eh, you can't really compare them as far as gameplay is concerned, they're two very different series.

SSFIV would be better if you don't like dying in 10 or less hits.


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

I love MVC3 but SSF4 will always be my main <3


----------



## Devil Child (Feb 20, 2011)

uuhu look what i found:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VFeT5bbpfo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




and lol@her win pose


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 20, 2011)

Yo Esura, Schar is my bitch. Get off my Kool Aid son!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2011)

Jesus, the Sentinel faggotry online is retarded.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 20, 2011)

celebpoison said:


> uuhu look what i found:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow, look at that DMG she has...

That better not be the final model.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

This game looks awesome.

I might pick it up.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Yo Esura, Schar is my bitch. Get off my Kool Aid son!!!


She cheated on you. She is my bitch now.  *looks at set*



Hangat?r said:


> Jesus, the Sentinel faggotry online is retarded.


I figured out how to win against Sentinel online now so I don't need him on my team anymore. Dante alone can own him. My main issue with Sentinel is his assist.

But yeah, all the Sents online is a real buzzkill for this game a bit.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 20, 2011)

No point of playing people from other countries. Straight up lag fest


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> No point of playing people from other countries. Straight up lag fest



I played a game of Arcana Heart 3 online against some Nipponsauces and no bad connection for me. Like bbq said, I get the most lags from people in the US than overseas...which is just pathetic.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I played a game of Arcana Heart 3 online against some Nipponsauces and no bad connection for me. Like bbq said, I get the most lags from people in the US than overseas...which is just pathetic.



Odd it's the opposite for me but crapcom needs to get it together. Can't wait to pay them a visit in the future.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2011)

Ignore Tears, he's just a 2/10 troll.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjuLPveczYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Jesus, the Sentinel faggotry online is retarded.



This.



Esura said:


> I figured out how to win against Sentinel online now so I don't need him on my team anymore. Dante alone can own him. My main issue with Sentinel is his assist.



How? Teleporting?

I've stopped playing online for a while because of how many times I've lost due to people using Sentinel as their last man standing then X Factor hyper spamming.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Jesus, the Sentinel faggotry online is retarded.



Online is serious business man, those guys want those player points for sure.


----------



## Helix (Feb 20, 2011)

I've had about ten straight matches with either Doctor Doom, Sentinel, or Deadpool projectile spamming like crazy. If my fist can't reach you, then it's not a real fight. I may have to change my team to properly deal with this madness, since you can barely play with people you like to win (unless you like those types of characters, I guess it works out).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2011)

Honestly I don't think Deadpool is that bad. His guns are his only projectile that can go full across the screen, and avoiding those is pretty easy. The grenades can be a bitch though if you don't have a teleporter.

Doom and Sentinel projectile spamming is what bugs me.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2011)

Using Doom Missiles during blockstrings FTW.


----------



## Helix (Feb 20, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly I don't think Deadpool is that bad. His guns are his only projectile that can go full across the screen, and avoiding those is pretty easy. The grenades can be a bitch though if you don't have a teleporter.
> 
> Doom and Sentinel projectile spamming is what bugs me.



It becomes a problem with assist projectile spam too. I'm looking at characters like Amaterasu and Sentinel especially. 

My team barely has any projectile capabilities or teleporting abilities, except for Trish. But her projectiles come out slow compared to others.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I figured out how to win against Sentinel online now so I don't need him on my team anymore. Dante alone can own him. My main issue with Sentinel is his assist.



s.C, c.C xx Hard Drones = LOL, where you going Dante?

He can't instant air dash cause rains of bombs will fall on his head, if he teleports he'll teleport into bombs or Sent's assist, and if he super jumps Sent doesn't care cause Sent outranges and beats everyone in the air anyways.

It's funnier with Doom's Missile assist cause then you'll really cover the top of Sent's head.

Don't even think of doing the gun super on Sent with Dante either, cause Sent can just mash on HSF and gladly trade with you. Sent will probably take like 5-6 hits of the super while Dante will eat all 9 drones. This applies to almost all supers in the game by the way.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2011)

That basically describes my average Dante vs. Sentinel experience. If you're halfway decent with him you can pretty much rule the whole freaking screen from a distance.


----------



## delirium (Feb 20, 2011)

Helix said:


> I've had about ten straight matches with either Doctor Doom, Sentinel, or Deadpool projectile spamming like crazy. If my fist can't reach you, then it's not a real fight. I may have to change my team to properly deal with this madness, since you can barely play with people you like to win (unless you like those types of characters, I guess it works out).



The team I've been using online is Hsien-Ko/Spencer-Skrull/Taskmaster and it's worked almost as a perfect counter to those kinds of teams. Hsien-Ko and Skrull especially. If you can get DF Pendulum going you shut down so much of their game. 

Rush down teams fuck me up though. I usually start Hsien-Ko off to go straight into DF but if X-23 is all in my face there ain't shit I can do about it  It has forced me to learn how to use her as a point character though and all I can say... JUMP C FOR YOUR LIFE. Jump C is sooo beast mode. 

I wanna make my own run away team now though with Ryu/Dormammu/Morrigan. Which has seem to do ok. I suck with all of them though .


----------



## Helix (Feb 20, 2011)

delirium said:


> The team I've been using online is Hsien-Ko/Spencer-Skrull/Taskmaster and it's worked almost as a perfect counter to those kinds of teams. Hsien-Ko and Skrull especially. If you can get DF Pendulum going you shut down so much of their game.
> 
> Rush down teams fuck me up though. I usually start Hsien-Ko off to go straight into DF but if X-23 is all in my face there ain't shit I can do about it  It has forced me to learn how to use her as a point character though and all I can say... JUMP C FOR YOUR LIFE. Jump C is sooo beast mode.
> 
> I wanna make my own run away team now though with Ryu/Dormammu/Morrigan. Which has seem to do ok. I suck with all of them though .



I like X-23 because she is so fast, and I could do some decent combos with her. But, she dies so friggen fast depending on who is hitting her. I think I might revise my team to be X-23 and Akuma. I don't know who I should use for my third character though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2011)

Helix said:


> I've had about ten straight matches with either Doctor Doom, Sentinel, or Deadpool projectile spamming like crazy. If my fist can't reach you, then it's not a real fight. I may have to change my team to properly deal with this madness, since you can barely play with people you like to win (unless you like those types of characters, I guess it works out).



Not to mention moving to the end of the stage and spamming projectile attacks. Either that or setting the controls to simple mode. So far my best team is Ryu, Captain America, and Akuma/Deadpool.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Ignore Tears, he's just a 2/10 troll.



Sure is c*OLD* in here


----------



## delirium (Feb 20, 2011)

Helix said:


> I like X-23 because she is so fast, and I could do some decent combos with her. But, she dies so friggen fast depending on who is hitting her. I think I might revise my team to be X-23 and Akuma. I don't know who I should use for my third character though.



Wolverine. That rush is so godly. Paired with Akuma's Tatsu assist you can get in people's faces and stop their zone game and with X-23's OTG assist you can relaunch into more combos.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I played a game of Arcana Heart 3 online against some Nipponsauces and no bad connection for me. Like bbq said, I get the most lags from people in the US than overseas...which is just pathetic.



You get lag vs U.S players in Arcana?

I get bad lag vs U.S players in Marvel, but, most U.S Arcana players is pretty good. Japan is ok in Arcana, but, some stuff is really hard to defend against. :L

Oh, and shout outs to Marvel 3 for taking everyone off Arcana. I have not been able to find a non-JP opponent online since Marvel dropped. wtf.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 20, 2011)

Just holy shit...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPoyAfYi1_E&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXlTDt1JZh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2011)

THE FUCK WAS THAT


----------



## Newton (Feb 20, 2011)

**


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2011)

i hate you biscuit and your sentinel spam


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Not to mention moving to the end of the stage and spamming projectile attacks. Either that or setting the controls to simple mode. So far my best team is Ryu, Captain America, and Akuma/Deadpool.



hey your teams the same as mines lol


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Just holy shit...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now I expect to see a spike in Felicia players.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Just holy shit...
> Vids...[/YOUTUBE]



That's mah girl pek



Brandon Heat said:


> Now I expect to see a spike in Felicia players.



And then an immediate decline when they realize they can't pull those combos


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's been known for a few days.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 20, 2011)

Week actually, I saw those vids before getting the game lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 20, 2011)

Those videos are nothing new.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 20, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Those videos are nothing new.



Doesn't make them any less awesome though. 

Still the most impressive combo i've seen.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2011)

Totally forgot Felicia is in the game.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2011)

Not surprising. Advertisers weren't very keen on showing her off, and the interwebs isn't very keen on playing her.


----------



## Eki (Feb 20, 2011)

delirium said:


> Wolverine. That rush is so godly. Paired with Akuma's Tatsu assist you can get in people's faces and stop their zone game and with X-23's OTG assist you can relaunch into more combos.



not a very good team if paired against keep away characters.

Didn't play very many good players this weekend. I seriously have a 49 win streak going on ( and still counting).


----------



## Cash (Feb 20, 2011)

Chance to end streak? want.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> not a very good team if paired against keep away characters.
> 
> Didn't play very many good players this weekend. I seriously have a 49 win streak going on ( and still counting).



I'd smack dat bitch ass of yours, bitchass.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 20, 2011)

Worked out a triple launch Zero combo...only does 675.000 (1 super) but it super sick, rather easy to hitconfirm and builds a ton of meter . I can DHC it into an upwards shinkuu hadouken for a bit more dmg if  i'm about to kill someone...and to just look cool .


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQe2GjaGt9M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_PzTNIzyeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2011)

Jill's is ballah.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 20, 2011)

Siiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm glad they used RE5 Jill. I always wanted to play as her in a fighter.


----------



## Eki (Feb 20, 2011)

nightcrawler in trish ending?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 20, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiick




Very MvC2ish, I approve!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> nightcrawler in trish ending?



Yep. 

I like Daredevil prosecuting Wesker in Chris's ending


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dante's always seemed like a M


----------



## delirium (Feb 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> not a very good team if paired against keep away characters.
> 
> Didn't play very many good players this weekend. I seriously have a 49 win streak going on ( and still counting).



Most of the players I've run into who play this style have shitty defense. So at the start of the match just walk right up to their face and you've already won lol There's no way to get Wolverine off you. The little fucker is fast enough to dash after push block to negate it and keep the pressure on for fucks sake. And if they somehow get lucky and get you away Akuma's tatsu assist has ridiculous priority so he can hide behind it to get in and do more damage.

Of course... this assumes you can keep godly pressure LOL


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Dante's always seemed like a M



If you were an invincible half-demon, wouldn't you be?


----------



## Eki (Feb 20, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Yep.
> 
> I like Daredevil prosecuting Wesker in Chris's ending
> 
> ...



Im sick of dante 



delirium said:


> Most of the players I've run into who play this style have shitty defense. So at the start of the match just walk right up to their face and you've already won lol There's no way to get Wolverine off you. The little fucker is fast enough to dash after push block to negate it and keep the pressure on for fucks sake. And if they somehow get lucky and get you away Akuma's tatsu assist has ridiculous priority so he can hide behind it to get in and do more damage.
> 
> Of course... this assumes you can keep godly pressure LOL



Ammeratsu is worse. Little fucker.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2011)

Eki said:


> Ammeratsu is worse. Little fucker.



Agreed.

"I can shoot icebeams at a perfect angle as an assist. Floor level icebeam spams galore! Try to get close? Watch me turtle and then call for help! Oh, you wanna projectile spam back? Well, it's a good thing I'm so short, huh?"


----------



## Eki (Feb 20, 2011)

His up-close attacks chain together to fast.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> You get lag vs U.S players in Arcana?


I was actually referring to MvC3 when I said I get lag vs US peeps. I meant that my connection is better with Japanese in Arcana Heart 3 than US players in MvC3.


Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQe2GjaGt9M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_PzTNIzyeo[/YOUTUBE]




meow



Eki said:


> Ammeratsu is worse. Little fucker.





Shirker said:


> Agreed.
> 
> "I can shoot icebeams at a perfect angle as an assist. Floor level icebeam spams galore! Try to get close? Watch me turtle and then call for help! Oh, you wanna projectile spam back? Well, it's a good thing I'm so short, huh?"



You guys are going to hate me. I've been learning Ammy and Tron for awhile now.  Morrigan / Tron / Amaterasu is my second main team, although I'm not good with Amaterasu's weapon changing combos...I keep fucking it up.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 21, 2011)

that damn dog. its like nonstop attacks. it can do everything.

just when u thing u've got them to stop attacking an onslaught of projectiles and randomness happens. 

its too short for some of my projectiles and mixups to hit.

Who is a good counter for this bitch.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Agreed.
> 
> "I can shoot icebeams at a perfect angle as an assist. Floor level icebeam spams galore! Try to get close? Watch me turtle and then call for help! Oh, you wanna projectile spam back? Well, it's a good thing I'm so short, huh?"



But she's such a cute puppy :33


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> You guys are going to hate me. I've been learning Ammy and Tron for awhile now.  Morrigan / Tron / Amaterasu is my second main team, although I'm not good with Amaterasu's weapon changing combos...I keep fucking it up.



Can't say I'm tooo mad at you, considering I've fallen in love with her myself. If only her excecution were a teeeeeny be faster, she'd be perfect.

Right now I'm testing out Tron/Felicia/Iron Man. I don't see it working out very well, since they all have pretty poor reach though. From some testing, Tron and Iron Man do pretty well together, but I'm struggling for a perfect 3rd member.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiick



So it begins. 

I was hoping this day wouldn't come.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 21, 2011)

Dante's ending is with Ghost Rider. I'd like to see that match


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm done with playing online randoms on MvC3 for a long time...

This Doom/Sentinel/Magneto spam shit is for the birds man, and its not like I cant beat most of them. My X-23/Trish/Tron team works wonders compared to my old team that got smashed by them. I'm just so tired of the same fucking characters and same fucking assists and the same fucking strategy.

And what the hell is up with all these Wolverwines now? They see J.Wong whoop ass with him so they auto think they can whoop my ass with him...bahahaha.

Only playing people on here for now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiick



Oh snap, shit just got serious.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm done with playing online randoms on MvC3 for a long time...



Yeah, I just got the game yesterday and I only used randoms for 2 trophies (5 consecutive wins, and the 8 people lobby one), never gonna touch it again, only with friends from now on.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow I'm so pissed off right now. So I get online and I do well, move up a rank and things are going great. Next thing I know I'm in a Sentinel match. I've beaten them before so I figured it was nothing. Sentinel, Hulk and Wolverine. So the match starts and here's Sentinel basically because of him I lost the whole match, didn't take down one character, I'm pissed. I knew he was strong but that overpowered? Jesus Christ. I want to punch something. Since then I've lost a few more ranked so enough with that. Anger is screwing up my matches.

And sorry I quit our matches Duy but I'm sick of fighting Sentinels online. That Sentinel player before I faced you annoyed me too much. I can't stand them and I'm too pissed to play correctly after that one ranked match with the other player. I'm way too annoyed with that guy to be focused on the games.

I'll play more later on today.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

Eki said:


> Im sick of dante
> 
> 
> 
> Ammeratsu is worse. Little fucker.





Shirker said:


> Agreed.
> 
> "I can shoot icebeams at a perfect angle as an assist. Floor level icebeam spams galore! Try to get close? Watch me turtle and then call for help! Oh, you wanna projectile spam back? Well, it's a good thing I'm so short, huh?"





Eki said:


> His up-close attacks chain together to fast.





Esura said:


> You guys are going to hate me. I've been learning Ammy and Tron for awhile now.  Morrigan / Tron / Amaterasu is my second main team, although I'm not good with Amaterasu's weapon changing combos...I keep fucking it up.





Wu Fei said:


> that damn dog. its like nonstop attacks. it can do everything.
> 
> just when u thing u've got them to stop attacking an onslaught of projectiles and randomness happens.
> 
> ...





C_Akutabi said:


> But she's such a cute puppy :33




Zero DP/Ammy Cold Star/Doom Rockets

:ho


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 21, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow I'm so pissed off right now. So I get online and I do well, move up a rank and things are going great. Next thing I know I'm in a Sentinel match. I've beaten them before so I figured it was nothing. Sentinel, Hulk and Wolverine. So the match starts and here's Sentinel basically because of him I lost the whole match, didn't take down one character, I'm pissed. I knew he was strong but that overpowered? Jesus Christ. I want to punch something. Since then I've lost a few more ranked so enough with that. Anger is screwing up my matches.
> 
> And sorry I quit our matches Duy but I'm sick of fighting Sentinels online. That Sentinel player before I faced you annoyed me too much. I can't stand them and I'm too pissed to play correctly after that one ranked match with the other player. I'm way too annoyed with that guy to be focused on the games.
> 
> I'll play more later on today.



It's coo.

The secret to fighting Sentinel is to either pick Sentinel, or be patient. You have to take your time pressing your buttons against him. If you keep on mashing away your A button hoping to land a hit and go into an air combo you automatically lost.

When I see people do that, I just mash on my S button. Eventually it'll hit and I win.

Everyone needs to shut away the mentality of "oh fuck Sentinel" away if you wanna get better. We all have the choice of picking Sentinel and if you choose not to pick him for whatever reason, suck it up. Instead of complaining cause technically you have no rights since you can pick him yourself; figure out the matchup.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 21, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow I'm so pissed off right now. So I get online and I do well, move up a rank and things are going great. Next thing I know I'm in a Sentinel match. I've beaten them before so I figured it was nothing. Sentinel, Hulk and Wolverine. So the match starts and here's Sentinel basically because of him I lost the whole match, didn't take down one character, I'm pissed. I knew he was strong but that overpowered? Jesus Christ. *I want to punch something.* Since then I've lost a few more ranked so enough with that. Anger is screwing up my matches.



I fucking LOL'ed  You should try punching Sentinel from your TV next time and give him an air combo and post it on youtube. 

Or you can just pick MODOK and troll Sentinel by super jumping and fly all game. 



Haggar/Ammy/Arthur


----------



## Kishido (Feb 21, 2011)

I have Dante in my X-23 in my team now..: But I can't decide the 3rd spot... I'm really into Wolverine... but 2 rush down characters... Well dunno.

Someone some ideas for it?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

Dat       pipe.

What assists are you using? Personally I'd go for a char with good ranged options/assist, but eh. Go Akuma, he's pretty retarded.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Dat       pipe.
> 
> What assists are you using? Personally I'd go for a char with good ranged options/assist, but eh. Go Akuma, he's pretty retarded.



Well for Dante Jam Session
X-23 has Ankle slice

I was looking for a keep away character but I hate Akuma... dunno if I should stick to Deadpool or make an rush down team with Wolverine.

Ryu is boring as hell


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 21, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> Well for Dante Jam Session
> X-23 has Ankle slice
> 
> I was looking for a keep away character but I hate Akuma... dunno if I should stick to Deadpool or make an rush down team with Wolverine.
> ...



what about trish ?


----------



## Kishido (Feb 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> what about trish ?



I tried her out and dunno... Somehow I'm not getting into her.

I think I will stick with either Deadpool or Wolverine


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

Chris is a good zoning char, too.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 21, 2011)

someone play me in mvc3 I have xbox though


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

You wanna get whooped again, boy?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I beat you more times


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It's coo.
> 
> The secret to fighting Sentinel is to either pick Sentinel, or be patient. You have to take your time pressing your buttons against him. If you keep on mashing away your A button hoping to land a hit and go into an air combo you automatically lost.
> 
> ...



What's funny is that I'll start a match and instantly be in a "FUCKIN SENTINEL  " mood which will lead to me mashing angrily which will lead to me losing....which leads to my next sentinel match starting and ending the exact same way.

It's an endless cycle!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Everyone needs to shut away the mentality of "oh fuck Sentinel" away if you wanna get better. We all have the choice of picking Sentinel and if you choose not to pick him for whatever reason, suck it up. Instead of complaining cause technically you have no rights since you can pick him yourself; figure out the matchup.



My complaining of Sentinel is the same of my complaints of Ryu/Ken/Akuma in SSF4 now...everyone picks them. Its not that I can't counterpick them or anything (Sentinel doesn't seem like a suitable addition for my X-23/Trish/Tron team), its that I don't want to play against them 10 times in a row. Like you said, you have to play differently with Sentinel and be a bit more cautious and I've been better against Sentinel but its still not a fun match imo. Even when I win now I'm a bit pissed (I'm finally winning now online ). Thats a fair complaint considering I want to play others who are using a more diverse cast so I can learn other matchups, and I know most people in this thread uses an odd assortment of teams so I'm only going to play people here (and on SRK). And if I need to brush up on my Sent matchup again, well I can always play you. It was your tips that helped me learn Sent a bit better anywho.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiick



 

/oldryoma


----------



## Hellion (Feb 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It's coo.
> 
> The secret to fighting Sentinel is to either pick Sentinel, or be patient. You have to take your time pressing your buttons against him. If you keep on mashing away your A button hoping to land a hit and go into an air combo you automatically lost.
> 
> ...



This. It really does come down to patience when fighting Sent. At this point I fear Dante more than Sent. Not that sentinal isn't hard, he is, its just that once you figure out the pattern of a Sentinal player they can barely adjust because they usually don't have to adjust.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2011)

finally got the game 

i'm gonna spend a week practicing before i get serious though


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 21, 2011)

Duy you're right about Sent. Last night when we were playing I noticed Spidey and Zero did really well when I got up close. I was too caught up in it though and I wasn't patient enough that's why they fell. I fell for his stupid launcher and then it was over from there. I'm going to have to learn to become more patient against these guys. In the Hulk match with Sent I remember that somehow that wasn't accessible so I'm going to just have to become a better player just incase my offense gets completely shut down. I thought it was a joke that he picked Hulk, Sent and Wolv, guess not. They completely shut my offense down.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 21, 2011)

My problem with fighting games is that I don't go into practice very long. I would rather try something in training for 5 mins and then try to do it in a match. That's why during my matches I show glimpses of greatness.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2011)

Hellion said:


> My problem with fighting games is that I don't go into practice very long. I would rather try something in training for 5 mins and then try to do it in a match. That's why during my matches I show glimpses of greatness.



i'm sortof the impatient type, but i practice first to find characters that fit me best.

speaking of which any tips for a beginner


----------



## Hokage Minato (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish i had a PS3 to play this wonderful game


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm sortof the impatient type, but i practice first to find characters that fit me best.
> 
> speaking of which any tips for a beginner



keep focused, its real easy to get lost in all the shit happening and end up just pushing buttons without thinking without even realizing it

for the characters you like, learn well which (normal) moves have any of: fast startup, good range, high priority or invincibility/teleporting properties, both in the air and on the ground, as they will come in handy to break pressure

pay special attention to when you call in your assists, use them to cover yourself, or enhance your damage dealt, but also make sure you cover them and don't give the other guy a chance to fuck them up

it also works the other way in paying attentions to when your opponents calls in assists. most of the times, if you react fast enough, and the are unprotected, you can deal 70-100% easily on an assist with a combo and a hyper


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

67 win streak ftw


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 21, 2011)

What team you rocking right now Eki?


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

Trish/zero/doom and Wolverine/taskmaster/akuma and deadpool/dante/magneto. but i hardly use the last team ;o


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2011)

that streak is on ranked right


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

Nope. I don't play ranked. Well i played 7 games and lost one, but never played it again. I just go into 8 player lobbies and dominate :3


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like to end that streak.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 21, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm sortof the impatient type, but i practice first to find characters that fit me best.
> 
> speaking of which any tips for a beginner



I am not a pro at all, but the way that I pick characters is to just try everyone out, and then just play with the characters that vibe with me. I wanted to play as DP but I didn't like his playstyle. 

Some people pick characters based on tierlist, but why play sentinel if you find him boring. 

As far as playing the game learn the basics. Look at videos on youtube about the basics, and play the trials of your character. The first couple of moves give you a general clue of how to do the basics


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

For picking chars, go with those that tickle your fancy first, and do their Missions. Then do the first five of every other cahr. That way you can get a general feel for them.


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

+ is my best friend


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm glad to see you're having fun with my Ammatrollatsu pic, Hangatýr


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

It fits me perfectly.


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

X Factor Dark Phoenix is out of control. Freaking rapes.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

236+Ass -> smack dat bitch up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2011)

Hellion said:


> I am not a pro at all, but the way that I pick characters is to just try everyone out, and then just play with the characters that vibe with me. I wanted to play as DP but I didn't like his playstyle.
> 
> Some people pick characters based on tierlist, but why play sentinel if you find him boring.
> 
> As far as playing the game learn the basics. Look at videos on youtube about the basics, and play the trials of your character. The first couple of moves give you a general clue of how to do the basics



yeah i refuse to ever play as sentinel, he just doesn't appeal to me 

thanks for tips, you to newton


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

Switching out characters that need to heal is also a valuable tip I will usually switch out my 1st character when her/his health is lower than half.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't forget cross-over counter.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2011)

But for the love of god, don't do it during hypers. Projectile ones, anyway.


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll jump right into them 

And wtf is with someone leaving during the select screen and then leaving in turn making you lose your spot? Ive had that happen so many times now.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

Did you press Y?


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

no. It will say something like connection has been dropped and then ill be at the end of the lobby


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

Weird.

I kicked ass, tho'.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 21, 2011)

Eki said:


> Switching out characters that need to heal is also a valuable tip I will usually switch out my 1st character when her/his health is lower than half.



Yeah I am trying to learn how to combo into a knockback, so I can stop others from doing that lol


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

Pretty sure you can magic-series into it.

I got blown up in my last two matches, GG Eki.


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Really wish I had the notations for the Magneto combo.


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

yea that arthur guy was annoying. but i bitch slapped when i fought him the second time

You spend all that time in training mode fanta, but can you apply it to a real match?


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

You talk like you've gotten better. I may not fight rank alot because I <3 training for the different characters but that doesnt mean I dont play competitive offline. Get online Eki, Let me end this streak


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

It got ended  I lost twice today. Silly mistakes.

73 wins with out losing? I'd say thats a huge improvement.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

I forgot, did I win against you? xD


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats awesome, Eki. Same team? Doom, Viper and some fodder I cant remember? You're beating asshole spammers online with that team too. Impressive. 

My friends should have the game soon. When spectator mode hits, I expect you in the lobby. SSF4 style. We all take turns pounding Antman


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

yea, i got hit at the last second of the game by your team hyper combo. though i still had a full health Akuma 



Trish/zero/doom or Wolverine/Taskmaster/Akuma. I had to get rid of viper cause it just wasn't working out.

I have yet to really go in depth with W/T/A combos.


I feel like there's not enough time on the clock in this game


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah right.

I KICKED YO ASS BITCH


----------



## Cash (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG, EKI WITH NO VIPER!? 

Im actually doing Zero training right now. Same with Akuma (lol at his wave dash). I had to spam Akuma's hurricane kick today to counter Phoenix projectile and teleport spam. Ko'ed that slut. One game my raging demon didnt grab her though. He just went into her face and proceeded to get pounded by a giant phoenix . Been practicing Doom too. Im good enough with Wolverine. I wanna see your Taskmaster play .

W/T/A?


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel like im going to break my joystick playing with her on this game 

I figured out this off the ground combo with him and then i can link it with Dooms Sphere of Flame hyper. but i have to get them to the corner. When you launch someone in the air you do ( , ,,, ,  +  + )

WTA= wolverine/taskmaster/akuma


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 21, 2011)

fucking sentinel, i always lose to that bastard


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

Once you put extreme pressure on him there's really nothing he can do.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, he's become a giant target as of late. Basically everyone has Sent only mix ups that are impossible to react to.. I mean, if you guess right, you can XF into launch and kill them, but, if you guess wrong they can usually kill him with XF before you get to XF.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2011)

If Sentinel is around half life and does a random blocked Launch or c.B...

Activate X-Factor off 2nd Hit and punish to win.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm actually liking X-23 / Trish / Tron team.

X-23 (Neck Slicer) / Trish (Hopscotch) / Tron (Gustaff Fire)


----------



## Helix (Feb 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm actually liking X-23 / Trish / Tron team.
> 
> X-23 (Neck Slicer) / Trish (Hopscotch) / Tron (Gustaff Fire)



That was one of my earlier teams... then I changed it because I couldn't properly deal with a lot of the projectile spam online except for Trish.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

Helix said:


> That was one of my earlier teams... then I changed it because I couldn't properly deal with a lot of the projectile spam online except for Trish.



Awwww. I thought my Bitches In Black (I gave the team a name) will work. Well I'm still experimenting. I really want to use Chun Li but she is really awkward to use in this damn game. Also, Trish sucks as a zoner compared to "insert random character with beam or some wind projectile shit." She still rush down somewhat effectively and her traps are amazing so I'm going to still keep her. I used Tron Bonne as a "Tank" of sorts, applying all that pressure with j.H or j.S. X-23 is my main rushdown but do anyone noticed that she takes damage like a bitch (no pun intended)? I'm going to stick with her though cause I love her OTG combos. They are like one of the most easiest ones to pull off in the game besides Sentinel's Rocket Punch L into Hyper Sentinel Force.



I decided to not give a shit about my win/lose ratio, cause I enjoy the game better winning or losing if I don't. I ran into some dude online and we played for a few hours in Ranked Match. We both suck but it was funny hearing the dude on the mic. If I used Tron's Servbot Takeout and it lands, he'd say "OH SHIT ITS DAT LUNCHTIME SPECIAL!"


----------



## Helix (Feb 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Awwww. I thought my Bitches In Black (I gave the team a name) will work. Well I'm still experimenting. I really want to use Chun Li but she is really awkward to use in this damn game. Also, Trish sucks as a zoner compared to "insert random character with beam or some wind projectile shit." She still rush down somewhat effectively and her traps are amazing so I'm going to still keep her. I used Tron Bonne as a "Tank" of sorts, applying all that pressure with j.H or j.S. X-23 is my main rushdown but do anyone noticed that she takes damage like a bitch (no pun intended)? I'm going to stick with her though cause I love her OTG combos. They are like one of the most easiest ones to pull off in the game besides Sentinel's Rocket Punch L into Hyper Sentinel Force.



Well, I probably just sucked with that team. You could probably do better against those spam tactics with that team, I don't know.

Right now, I am using Wolverine/Akuma/X-23 aka Team WAX. But, I am like you now. I don't care about my win/lose ratio anymore because it seems crazy to get worked up with some the tactics being pulled or characters being used. I knew coming in this game would be unbalanced, so I just have to play from a different perspective. I'm just going to use who I like, and I'll see how many wins that will get me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm liking Tron. She's the only character I can tell so far, that can set up true resets in this game.

Sorry about not responding last night Duy. I had people over playing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

Good read:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm actually liking X-23 / Trish / Tron team.
> 
> X-23 (Neck Slicer) / Trish (Hopscotch) / Tron (Gustaff Fire)



i almost have that team, but instead of tron i have storm.

i call them charlie's angels 

anyone here uses a fight stick? the  button scheme is tempting me to get one


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Im not buying it until i get a fight stick myself, i will get slaughtered online with a pad


----------



## Eki (Feb 22, 2011)

combos are so easy, i don't think a stick makes a difference.


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Will for me since my pad is absolute trash . Analog is stiff and etc. I try to play with the Dpad but xbox Dpad is just smh. Im going to buy a new controller as well.


----------



## Eki (Feb 22, 2011)

fucking shits expensive for a controller.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm rocking a triple launch combo with Zero into rekoha, then Viper's OTG super then Ryu's shinkuu hadouken aimed up...so much epic in it .


Btw, I noticed something extra cool, depending on the order of the DHC they say different things for their supers like for example if you just do shinku hadouken with Ryu he's like "shinkuu haooooken" but if you DHC into him second (after having done only one other super) he says "makasero - hadoooken" (leave it up to me, haoooken) and if you DHC him after having already DHCd into someone else before he says "todomeda - hadooooken" (you're finished/this is the final blow- haooooken), I find this touch gives a ton of personality in the fights .


----------



## delirium (Feb 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im not buying it until i get a fight stick myself, i will get slaughtered online with a pad



I actually thought this at first, but as the game got closer I knew my roommate and I would probably would get it for 360 (my TE is PS3) so I decided I would just try and learn the game on a pad and the shit is so EZ mode. I've been able to clear a bunch of missions in less than a day. Stick won't matter too much in this game. It would probably make my Morrigan better (fuck doing fly/unflly combos) but online is definitely winnable without one.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 22, 2011)

Eki said:


> combos are so easy, i don't think a stick makes a difference.



I donno, man.. No matter how easy the combo, I can't do it on pad. I've been executing everything on stick since I learned 2 faite gaem. Pad feels unnatural.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 22, 2011)

While checking around to see what the DLC results were shaping up to be, I found this list. A rough preliminary count.



To save time, I'll just show the top 10 from Marvel and the top 10 from Capcom at this juncture. Because, let's face it, the guys down at around #40 aren't getting in.

Marvel
1.Venom - 2013
2.Gambit- 1681
3.Cyclops- 1097
4.Ghost Rider - 1086
5.Carnage -976
6.Psylocke - 962
7.Ms Marvel 785
8.Dr Strange 746
9.Night Crawler - 749
10.Green Goblin - 741

Capcom
1.*Mega man - 3573 (Mostly MegaMan X, followed by classic/regular/ then exe)
2.Strider 2094
3.Phoenix Wright - 1579
4.Frank West - 1311
5.Gene - 1257
6.Vergil - 919
7.Captain commando - 784
8.Bison - 704
9.Jin Saotome - 677
10.Jon Talbain - 617

These are the characters to keep your eyes on for fan demanded DLC. Although the Marvel top 10 disappoints me. (Venom AND Carnage?! Do not want!)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2011)

venom and gambit are on top, that's all that matters to me


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Meh, Fuck Megaman. Zero gets the job done. He has a projectile too anyway. who cares about him.

Frank West is needed to cover this war. Strider would be awesome too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2011)

frank west shooting mall accessories at players will be hilarious.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

Helix said:


> Well, I probably just sucked with that team. You could probably do better against those spam tactics with that team, I don't know.
> 
> Right now, I am using Wolverine/Akuma/X-23 aka Team WAX. But, I am like you now. I don't care about my win/lose ratio anymore because it seems crazy to get worked up with some the tactics being pulled or characters being used. *I knew coming in this game would be unbalanced*, so I just have to play from a different perspective. I'm just going to use who I like, and I'll see how many wins that will get me.


Me too. 

Even with all this bullshit I'm still loving this game for some reason. I only played my new Arcana Heart 3 game for like three hours before popping in MvC3 again. I had made a team like that but it felt too rush down-ish. I needed a slight balance with my team so I made my Bitches In Black.

That said, Logan is a fucking monster beast. Use him good.  I love looking at good Logans online.



~Gesy~ said:


> i almost have that team, but instead of tron i have storm.
> 
> i call them charlie's angels
> 
> anyone here uses a fight stick? the  button scheme is tempting me to get one


Only reason I call my team Bitches In Black because I use Tron in her Alt. Color 3 and the others in their default.

Also, I use a pad. I do own an arcade stick though but I do not like using it at all personally. Pad for life for me.



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> While checking around to see what the DLC results were shaping up to be, I found this list. A rough preliminary count.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck every other character, they have to add those three goddammit.

Also, Capcom needs to listen to their fans and...oh I dunno...ADD MEGAMAN! Megaman got the most votes out of *all* characters in both Marvel and Capcom pool of votes. It shouldn't be hard, those motherfuckers added Zero for god sakes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 22, 2011)

> I donno, man.. No matter how easy the combo, I can't do it on pad. I've been executing everything on stick since I learned 2 faite gaem. Pad feels unnatural.




Stick is great for wavedashing and things like Zero's buster.


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

Haggar's wave dash is awesome.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 22, 2011)

How in hell will Phoenix Wright fight? Raise objections as projectiles?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

M.O.D.O.K is too much fun. pek


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, let's beg for old characters from MvC2 as DLC to make Capcom's job easier for stealing our money.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Yes, let's beg for old characters from MvC2 as DLC to make Capcom's job easier for stealing our money.



So stupid


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> How in hell will Phoenix Wright fight? Raise objections as projectiles?


They can make something up. I know Capcom has to have an imagination. If Nintendo can make a fighter out of Mario or Yoshi, I'm pretty damn sure Capcom can with Phoenix.



Brandon Heat said:


> Yes, let's beg for old characters from MvC2 as DLC to make Capcom's job easier for stealing our money.



LOL, true.

Although Megaman needs to be added. Megaman is one of Capcom's OG franchises. If they can constantly add Ryu and Chun Li to every fucking crossover game, they can add Megaman goddammit. Megaman has more moves than just his Buster Cannon arm thingy or whatever.


Off topic but, has anyone looked at the combos on SRK? The BnBs for all the characters seem to be stupid long as fuck (especially X-23). Also, I seen very little usage of those BnBs done in that MvC3 tourney that Justin won.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 22, 2011)

You know it's true. 

But seriously, I would rather see new characters as DLC because it would be fun to see how characters that aren't normally in fighting games be playable in MvC3. A good example would be someone like Green Goblin or Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2011)

I like how Capcom likes to shit on Onimusha from a great height


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> You know it's true.
> 
> But seriously, I would rather see new characters as DLC because it would be fun to see how characters that aren't normally in fighting games be playable in MvC3. A good example would be someone like *Green Goblin* or Phoenix Wright.


I agree but I would personally replace Green Goblin with Emma Frost. When I think about it, its funny Marvel didn't add Emma to the game. Its not like she is not an important character. Don't she and Scott run the X-men now or something?

I dislike much of the Marvel side...seriously M.O.D.O.K as a new addition? Also, much of the Marvel side is pretty much MvC2 save a few characters. I love X-23 and Phoenix.


----------



## Eki (Feb 22, 2011)

I think gambit would play well in this game :33


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 22, 2011)

I like Emma Frost and all but to much X-Men why do they get like 5 characters and every other Marvel series gets 1?


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> They can make something up. I know Capcom has to have an imagination. If Nintendo can make a fighter out of Mario or Yoshi, I'm pretty damn sure Capcom can with Phoenix.



Mario appears on many games, where he fights ghosts on one or rides carts in the other. His verse has some weapons like that giant bullet thingy or a fireball upgrade mushroom.

Mario is understandable.

Wait a minute, I can imagine Wright in a steel samura.... nope, bad thought.



> LOL, true.
> 
> Although Megaman needs to be added. Megaman is one of Capcom's OG franchises. If they can constantly add Ryu and Chun Li to every fucking crossover game, they can add Megaman goddammit. Megaman has more moves than just his Buster Cannon arm thingy or whatever.



Ryu is Capcom's forever mascot. Chun is the money maker. I don't say he doesn't deserve to be in this game, he should be in it. I would like him to be in it instead of Akuma. I don't want another game to be manifested with Shotos.



> Off topic but, has anyone looked at the combos on SRK? The BnBs for all the characters seem to be stupid long as fuck (especially X-23). Also, I seen very little usage of those BnBs done in that MvC3 tourney that Justin won.



I personally think that there are many combos and varieties in this game, you can make your own stock of BnBs to use in matches. I didn't have to look up combos.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Off topic but, has anyone looked at the combos on SRK? The BnBs for all the characters seem to be stupid long as fuck (especially X-23). Also, I seen very little usage of those BnBs done in that MvC3 tourney that Justin won.



Why do advanced combos if the basic child's combo into super into DHC kills them?



> I only played my new Arcana Heart 3 game for like three hours before popping in MvC3 again.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2011)

Only DLC character I want.

Oh, and Megaman. I mean, he's fucking megaman.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 22, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I like Emma Frost and all but to much X-Men why do they get like 5 characters and every other Marvel series gets 1?



Because crapcom is a big joke. Same reason why there won't be any plasma sword characters in this game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 22, 2011)

I want to ask some questions.
A couple stuff bothers me in this game.

1 ) Why can you still call a striker when you do a high jump ? obviously the opponent can't see the striker either and don't know how to guard.

2 ) Why can you spam assist/striker when you do a combo, it's the way to infinites and cheap tactics.

TVC handled both problems with flying colors. You couldn't call a striker during a high jump and you were limited to one striker call during a combo.
Why Capcom seems purposly doing the same mistakes again like in MVC2 ? I don't get it at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2011)

so i think i am cementing my online teams:-

Chun li/Hulk/Ammy

Sentinel/Captain America/Chris

Dormammu/Akuma/Doom


might be soon till i try to fight a couple of guys here.. pek


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2011)

Eki said:


> I think gambit would play well in this game :33



Yeah because he could transform into "Death Gambit"


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 22, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Because crapcom is a big joke. Same reason why there won't be any plasma sword characters in this game.



It sucks I mean X-Men isn't even doing that well now. You would think they would want people from there most popular series.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 22, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> It sucks I mean X-Men isn't even doing that well now. You would think they would want people from there most popular series.



I agree X-Men is fun and all but fresh faces need to be in the game not the same old stuff.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 22, 2011)

And no character from Rival School either. I could use Kyosuke, Batsu or Hinata.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 22, 2011)

I really expected a Spiderman villain to be in the game.


----------



## Eki (Feb 22, 2011)

i wonder how much dlc they will have


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 22, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I want to ask some questions.
> A couple stuff bothers me in this game.
> 
> 1 ) Why can you still call a striker when you do a high jump ? obviously the opponent can't see the striker either and don't know how to guard.
> ...



It's the same as far as combos go, you can only use 2 assists, not the same one, and not one right after the other so you need to do a long long long combo if it integrates both assists and keeps going. This game has a combo scaling like blazblue with hitstun reducing as the combos go on so most easy infinites are avoided...though not all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2011)

Eki said:


> i wonder how much dlc they will have



i was wondering the same thing, we need atleast 5-10 more characters


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 22, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I want to ask some questions.
> A couple stuff bothers me in this game.
> 
> 1 ) Why can you still call a striker when you do a high jump ? obviously the opponent can't see the striker either and don't know how to guard.
> ...



1- it's called a mix up lol every fighting game has them
2- You can only call one assist per combo in this game as well AFAIK?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2011)

You fighting game people and your acronyms


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2011)

is it normal for me to be bad at air combos? i've been practicing that all day.


----------



## Cash (Feb 22, 2011)

no because you can literally mash them . Practice with just Hitting S, hold up then hit M H S. Its seriously that simple.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2011)

Given that most of them, barring fly/unfly and dash cancels, amount to M M H S, yes.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> is it normal for me to be bad at air combos? i've been practicing that all day.



Online lags fucks up everything.


----------



## Eki (Feb 22, 2011)

I won't do air combos mostly because everyone usually mashes their way out of them.

But i decided to try and draw today. I wish i was creative and talanted enough to come up with this idea on my own but.... Nope


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2011)

Needs more nudity.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 22, 2011)

Eki said:


> I won't do air combos mostly because everyone usually mashes their way out of them.
> 
> But i decided to try and draw today. I wish i was creative and talanted enough to come up with this idea on my own but.... Nope



ive been drawing phoenix a lot recently... and i dont even use her at all X_X


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2011)

Eki said:


> I won't do air combos mostly because everyone usually mashes their way out of them.



If you did your combos properly, there's no way on mashing out of it. Granted lag didn't fuck you over during the string.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Why do advanced combos if the basic child's combo into super into DHC kills them?


True/


bbq sauce said:


>


Don't misunderstand me. I actually find Arcana Heart 3 to be a blast. Reminds me of Blazblue and Guilty Gears. That blue hair bitch, friend of Aino Heart...I like her, and Weiss. However, my import came in a little too late now as MvC3 taken all of my gaming time. Its that good! Also, I want to get to at least "decent" levels on this game before going to Arcana Heart 3.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> ive been drawing phoenix a lot recently... and i dont even use her at all X_X


Cause she is pretty much the hottest female in MvC3? Yep thats the answer.



Duy Nguyen said:


> If you did your combos properly, there's no way on mashing out of it. Granted lag didn't fuck you over during the string.



I think he probably means when you do a team air combo. Seems someone always break through that, no matter what direction I press.

 I have to do regular air combos for X-23 though so I can OTG into hyper with her.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 22, 2011)

hey with xbox controllers, how are you supposed to do the super jump? Also tried my first match online, it was a pup but the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spammed shooters and stuff. Fkin pup got lucky I dont know my controls yet.

Its something like up A right?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> hey with xbox controllers, how are you supposed to do the super jump? Also tried my first match online, it was a pup but the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spammed shooters and stuff. Fkin pup got lucky I dont know my controls yet.
> 
> Its something like up A right?



Down Up will give you a Super Jump.
Up after a launcher will automatically give you a Super Jump.

I'm envious of you 360 owners. I played at my friend's house earlier and there was relatively no lag on Live. Whereas, no matter who I play against on PSN it'll lag, even if it is against my friend who lives in the same neighborhood as me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> hey with *xbox controllers*, how are you supposed to do the super jump? Also tried my first match online, it was a pup but the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spammed shooters and stuff. Fkin pup got lucky I dont know my controls yet.
> 
> Its something like up A right?


Thats your problem. Xbox controllers suck. 

In all seriousness, press down then up (jumping upward), up-left (jumping forward), or up-right (jumping backwards) to do a super jump. Its the same way you do C.Viper's super jump in SSF4.

EDIT: Duy beaten me to it...sigh...


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 23, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Yes, let's beg for old characters from MvC2 as DLC to make Capcom's job easier for stealing our money.



This. Fucking this.

Let's try and add some new characters from series... you know... own Capcom!


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> I like how Capcom likes to shit on Onimusha from a great height



Orbit level heights


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 23, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Orbit level heights



Shit on it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats your problem. Xbox controllers suck.
> 
> In all seriousness, press down then up (jumping upward), up-left (jumping forward), or up-right (jumping backwards) to do a super jump. Its the same way you do C.Viper's super jump in SSF4.
> 
> EDIT: Duy beaten me to it...sigh...



Thats why I am getting an arcade stick lolol. Will try it tomorrow then. I had the noob by the balls but for some reason my attacks didnt work... hmm maybe it was the button configuration?


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 23, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Orbit level heights



From such a height, u'd think God himself shitted on you.

Okay....Taskmasker (arrow show arch), Wesker (low shot), Dormammu (dark hole?)...workin out so far so good. and very fun.

Worst enemy of course is advance guard but iv yet to fight good users of it. But even then, dark hole does a good job gettin around it. other wise i got unblockable strings with task and wesker.

Dormammu is my suckiest character tho so i need to play wit him for a good while. i mean moreso learning to own the screen. his M attacks have real nice priority from what ive seen. They even stuff Doom's mini lasers and some of Dantes projectiles.

playing against the computer alot to train my mind, notice the recovery on moves, what moves beat other moves, etc. too often get caught up in the fast pacedness(?) of the game and i lose focus. I get alot of hits in but dont capitalize to do the most damage i could do. There is a problem if i'm winning from Time outs in THIS game lol.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Thats why I am getting an arcade stick lolol. Will try it tomorrow then. I had the noob by the balls but for some reason my attacks didnt work... hmm maybe it was the button configuration?



I prefer pads over sticks personally, however the XBOX controller has the worse D-Pad in the history of controllers.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 23, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Dormammu is my suckiest character tho so i need to play wit him for a good while. i mean moreso learning to own the screen. his M attacks have real nice priority from what ive seen. They even stuff Doom's mini lasers and some of Dantes projectiles.



The secret to Dormammu is to not forget to power up your skills. Preferably the blue hand, because 2 blue hands will give you the lava spikes that pushes them back so you can zone again.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2011)

Speaking of Dormammu...why the fuck they add Dormammu without Doctor Strange? That some bullshit.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm envious of you 360 owners. I played at my friend's house earlier and there was relatively no lag on Live. Whereas, no matter who I play against on PSN it'll lag, even if it is against my friend who lives in the same neighborhood as me.



You get what you DON'T pay for.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a question. I'm planning on buying a fight stick for this game. Any recommendations? BTW I saw a SF4 MadCatz Tournament edition fight stick in the mall and just wondering if thats compatible with this game..?


----------



## Kenshi (Feb 23, 2011)

Alistair said:


> I have a question. I'm planning on buying a fight stick for this game. Any recommendations? BTW I saw a SF4 MadCatz Tournament edition fight stick in the mall and just wondering if thats compatible with this game..?



It is!

Thats what I'm currently using with the game


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 23, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> 1- it's called a mix up lol every fighting game has them
> 2- You can only call one assist per combo in this game as well AFAIK?



1 ) Capcom admitted that was an error in MVC2 by removing this feature in TVC. There are far more options for mix up than calling a assist when the opponent can't see him.

I just wanted to see something else than assist spamfest in MVC3. In KOF, assists costs super bar, that's awesome.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 23, 2011)

> Capcom
> *1.*Mega man - 3573 (Mostly MegaMan X, followed by classic/regular/ then exe)*
> 2.Strider 2094
> *3.Phoenix Wright - 1579*
> ...



OMG. People doesnt know when to quit huh? I'm really happy that Megaman wasnt included in this game because of his shitty moveset but these blind fanboys are still wanking over him. Seriously disappointed with the 3 bolded texts. 

We already have Hsien-Ko who throws all sort of shit at people online so we dont need a joke character that is Frank West in the game. We need Power Stone, Rival Schools, Onimusha, Dino Crisis, and God Hand characters. Not these 3 lame and uninspired heroes.

If I were to make my own Capcom list it should be :

1. Samanosuke Akechi/Nobunaga Oda
2. Gene
3. Jon Talbain/Lord Raptor/Sasquatch
4. Strider Hiryu
5. Regina 
6. Ryu (Breath of Fire)
7. Edward Falcon/Rouge/Ryoma 
8. Batsu/Hideo/Akira
9. Skullomaina
10. Captain Commando

@Kenshi

You're a PS3 user am I correct?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 23, 2011)

Meh.. playing with Wesker strategically is harder than I thought it would be.
Using his teleports effectively is very complicated.. and it's hard to approach the opponent without them.
On top of that, he has nothing against Chun Li's leg spam (one of my friend's characters), only his gunshot which he needs to use from a distance and does only little damage.
I might replace him with someone else, maybe Taskmaster.. and that's too bad, I really like Wesker and planned to pick him before I got the game.

Beside that, Akuma is a beast.. crazy damaging combos with only 1 meter of super, I really like him and I'll start using him along with Haggar.


----------



## delirium (Feb 23, 2011)

lol a Sent/Doom/Dorm runaway team user just sent me a message saying my team takes no skill right after I streaked him. Irony?

I was using Hsien-Ko/Spencer/Task

My girlfriend said we should take a picture of her crying and send it to him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2011)

so what did the marvel side get other than the spidey-villains?


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 23, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The secret to Dormammu is to not forget to power up your skills. Preferably the blue hand, because 2 blue hands will give you the lava spikes that pushes them back so you can zone again.



thanks. i just started trying to figure that mess out too lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I think he probably means when you do a team air combo. Seems someone always break through that, no matter what direction I press.



You can literally just rotate the stick and mash E to counter it. lol


Yagami1211 said:


> 1 ) Capcom admitted that was an error in MVC2 by removing this feature in TVC. There are far more options for mix up than calling a assist when the opponent can't see him.
> 
> I just wanted to see something else than assist spamfest in MVC3. In KOF, assists costs super bar, that's awesome.



Being able to cancel a normal move with a special move was an error in SF2. But it became a part of the game.. It's a part of how the Marvel series plays. Deal with it.



Squall Leonhart said:


> Meh.. playing with Wesker strategically is harder than I thought it would be.
> Using his teleports effectively is very complicated.. and it's hard to approach the opponent without them.
> On top of that, he has nothing against Chun Li's leg spam (one of my friend's characters), only his gunshot which he needs to use from a distance and does only little damage.
> I might replace him with someone else, maybe Taskmaster.. and that's too bad, I really like Wesker and planned to pick him before I got the game.



I'm pretty sure if you can cover yourself with an assist and wavedash to get in with out teleports. Also, pretty sure moving in behind an assist attack would easily beat Chun mashing on legs.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 23, 2011)

With Dormammu. 
Depending on who you're fighting you abuse different things.

Against rush down characters you always want to have a fire carpet down, that thing stops everything on the ground. Free launch combo for you.

Against zoners, abuse purification and teleport here and there. Yoga catastrophe Super rapes zoners since once it's out it eats all other projectiles. While it's out you can power up your moves.

I personally always try to get 3 Destruction (red) hand, because it can OTG after an air S and then combo into 236AB. That's about 600k+ of damage.

Against characters who teleport, you might want to lay down a fire carpet and wait for the teleport and anti air them with crouching B (M) and go straight into launcher.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 23, 2011)

How do you beat this game on very hard


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

delirium said:


> lol a Sent/Doom/Dorm runaway team user just sent me a message saying my team takes no skill right after I streaked him. Irony?
> 
> I was using Hsien-Ko/Spencer/Task
> 
> My girlfriend said we should take a picture of her crying and send it to him



, I got similar messege.

I was using deadpool, super skrull and ironman on my 1st online match and I got vs a Deadpool, Dante and I dont remember who else. Thing is the dude started abusing the fkin guns and once the match was over I got a messege.

You started the shooting hombre so I finished it.

Srsly what the fck? , I gave him bad rep, got pitted vs him again and I raped him with Sentinel and Magneto alone.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> How do you beat this game on very hard



You bring Galactus' health bar down to naught.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 23, 2011)

My main seems to be Ironman.. but I have fun playing as Storm, Ironman, Dante, and Deadpool.


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know any good GTFO assists besides Dooms rocks and Haggars lariat? Messing around and trying to find some partners for Dormammu and I want to test out some stuff. 

I've been using Morrigan to some success with Dorm, her meter assist is amazing, she goes invincible almost instantly after you call it out and its so easy to zone when you have some extra meter for chaotic flame.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 23, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> How do you beat this game on very hard



Jump and hold back every time Galactus attacks 

Other than that, I keep jumping and attacking his body/head with attacks or special. I usually use Akuma or Taskmaster to weaken him down before using the person I want to finish it with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> How do you beat this game on very hard



Sentinel/Dormammu/Doom is a good choice..

just keep away/defend, and spam projectiles and do supers when you get the chance..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2011)

So can anybody give me some tips on using Thor? I wanna use the avengers team (Cap, Iron Man, Thor) and he's the only one im having trouble with. His grabs are nice (although you need to cancel into them) and his moves are crazy powerful, but it's tough getting over how god damn slow he is.


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2011)

lol, no one uses thor. except seth killian.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2011)

Basically you gotta create your own openings with Thor, getting in is half the battle and once your in make sure you torture your opponent to the point where he hates Thor more than anything. Use your assists to help you get in for the most part, can`t remember if Thor has a fast wave-dash or not at the moment.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Basically you gotta create your own openings with Thor, getting in is half the battle and once your in make sure you torture your opponent to the point where he hates Thor more than anything. Use your assists to help you get in for the most part, can`t remember if Thor has a fast wave-dash or not at the moment.



Thanks, I've fulled around with him a little more and he's not as bad as everyone says, you just have to know when and how to use him. He absolutely murders if you back someone into a corner.

And his special grab has pretty long range if you cancel into it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 24, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Meh.. playing with Wesker strategically is harder than I thought it would be.
> Using his teleports effectively is very complicated.. and it's hard to approach the opponent without them.
> On top of that, he has nothing against Chun Li's leg spam (one of my friend's characters), only his gunshot which he needs to use from a distance and does only little damage.
> I might replace him with someone else, maybe Taskmaster.. and that's too bad, I really like Wesker and planned to pick him before I got the game.
> ...



if u playin wesker u need to abuse and learn his gun play. including his air shots. and get familiar with the teleport follow ups to his gunshots and their distance.

then get a solid assist to compliment his style.

couple it with wave dashing and realize his H attach reaches sooo damn far.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Anyone know any good GTFO assists besides Dooms rocks and Haggars lariat? Messing around and trying to find some partners for Dormammu and I want to test out some stuff.



I donno, IMO it feels like "get off me" assists don't really exist in this game, compared to Marvel 2. Nothing on the level of like, Gene Splice or Captain Corridor, really.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Anyone know any good GTFO assists besides Dooms rocks and Haggars lariat? Messing around and trying to find some partners for Dormammu and I want to test out some stuff.



I want to know as well to be honest considering I really hate using Doctor Doom and Magneto.

Tron's Bonne Strike assist works as a GTFO me imo, or Morrigan's Shadow Blade.


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 24, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I donno, IMO it feels like "get off me" assists don't really exist in this game, compared to Marvel 2. Nothing on the level of like, Gene Splice or Captain Corridor, really.


Yeah its kind of frustrating, keep away is hard enough to play as it is, and it doesn't help that so few assists are defensive minded.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 24, 2011)

I finally got the game today and I'm really enjoying Dante and Amaterasu...

Since fighting games are hardly my forte, I reckon it'll take a few days before I'm ready to try to actually take anyone on. Dante's teleport is really quite handy - my favourite use for it so far is to knock the enemy into the air, teleport behind them and use the spinning aerial attack to crash them into the ground. It's not particularly damaging nor complex, but it looks awesome.


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2011)

Those two characters.... one overused, the other incredibly annoying to play against


----------



## Cash (Feb 24, 2011)

Fuck Ammy. I hate fighting her.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Yeah its kind of frustrating, keep away is hard enough to play as it is, and it doesn't help that so few assists are defensive minded.



So far it's the folly of my keep away team.. once they get in, there's little options to get them out besides push blocking and random supers.


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2011)

Kid picks Arhur/modok/sent and then tries to be gay with arthur but i just spam dooms laser attack and he rage quits


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 24, 2011)

^ That's that quality online play.



bbq sauce said:


> So far it's the folly of my keep away team.. once they get in, there's little options to get them out besides push blocking and random supers.


 What team are you trying?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 24, 2011)

Arthur

Spam attacks

ugh


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2011)

Especially the one where he shoots a crossbow and the fucking arrows follow you anywhere


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 24, 2011)

More like Fucking Doctor Doom and Iron Man

And that's when I have had enough and unleash Hadouken


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2011)

am i playing against idiots or is sentinel that fast? his crouch M > hadouken hyper is fucking magnificent.. + ammy's cold star assist catch a lot off guard especially when am using sentinel


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2011)

He takes up half the screen, how can he be fast? I usually catch sent's by over head attacks like Akuma's down Medium attack. I like to triangle jump


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 24, 2011)

You all lucky I can't play right now.


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2011)

Shut up keo


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 24, 2011)

Very lucky.


----------



## Cash (Feb 24, 2011)

Felicia <3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> He takes up half the screen, how can he be fast? I usually catch sent's by over head attacks like Akuma's down Medium attack. I like to triangle jump



H rocket punch 

well, i meant his crouch M is fast.. and that basically opens wonders with sentinel.. 60% to 70% damage without even trying 

x factor is just overkill


----------



## Cash (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd rather fight Sentinel than Ammy and Dark Phoenix.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2011)

i like how i fight a lot of dante's yet they're fucking useless with him.. 

@*Cash*, i'd add Ironman as well..


----------



## Cash (Feb 24, 2011)

Whats so bad about Iron man?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2011)

Cash said:


> Whats so bad about Iron man?



he kinda annoys me when i try to pressure 

and his hypers are very good..


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98yAONhVqSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Feb 24, 2011)

that gong is epic


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2011)

I played this iron/sent guy earlier... stupid little bitch getting lucky with all the spamming 

edit: i forgot got that smashed on him when i played him again with Wolverine/taksmaster/akuma. bitch could not move


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98yAONhVqSY[/YOUTUBE]



yes 

whats funny is that i never played with her in any past darkstalkers game


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2011)

Seeing a hell of a lot of Akuma with Wolverine teams, it's the Justin Wong effect.....just kidding.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 24, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I donno, IMO it feels like "get off me" assists don't really exist in this game, compared to Marvel 2. Nothing on the level of like, Gene Splice or Captain Corridor, really.



tron's fire is okay.  also try hagger's lariat.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2011)

*I thinking about buying this game but how it compare to MVSC2*


----------



## DanE (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't played it but I am going to, I'm gonna train until I'm better than everyone I got great reflexes.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98yAONhVqSY[/YOUTUBE]



Well this does it.

Hsien-ko, welcome to Team Esura. Just the anti-projectile spamming character I needed. Granted it doesnt work on ALL projectiles (Storm's Whirlwind goes right through it, so does Arthur's projectiles in Super Armor mode) but the faces online when scrubs see their shit gets thrown back at them is drool worthy.


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2011)

lol yes hop on the hsien ko train and abuse that DF Pendulum 

I wish she was faster though. She's almost as slow as Hulk. Actually even Hulk has more maneuverability with gamma charge. It's fucking ridiculous. On top of that she has one of the lowest damage outputs. It makes no sense


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2011)

delirium said:


> lol yes hop on the hsien ko train and abuse that DF Pendulum
> 
> I wish she was faster though. She's almost as slow as Hulk. Actually even Hulk has more maneuverability with gamma charge. It's fucking ridiculous. On top of that she has one of the lowest damage outputs. It makes no sense



Well I want to abuse something. None of the characters I use have spammable beams and teleports and other constant spammed shit I have to go through online.

I work for my wins with X-23/Trish/Tron....but replacing Trish with Hsien-Ko wouldn't hurt no?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Seeing a hell of a lot of Akuma with Wolverine teams, it's the Justin Wong effect.....just kidding.



Naw you right! It's all thanks to Wong! Thanks for the easy kills!


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well I want to abuse something. None of the characters I use have spammable beams and teleports and other constant spammed shit I have to go through online.
> 
> I work for my wins with X-23/Trish/Tron....but replacing Trish with Hsien-Ko wouldn't hurt no?



As a point character Trish is better. But paired with X-23 she might be better just to make your X-23 more of a threat. That's actually how my team is built with Task and Spencer. If my Hsien Ko goes down my whole team pretty much goes down but if I can get DF armor on and tag out then it's hard to escape my approach. It's so easy to set up unblockables with both their huge j.C ambiguous cross ups. You can easily do the same with X-23's M hop.

Hsien-Ko on point can be pretty annoying to deal with though 'cause she actually has decent mix up and keep away. You can jump and do pendulum swing over and over which has a nice big box and decent priority. Then you can start mixing in gongs, dashes or simply dropping with an attack into magic series.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 24, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Naw you right! It's all thanks to Wong! Thanks for the easy kills!



We need to play each other soon, I need to see your Thor in action.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2011)

delirium said:


> As a point character Trish is better. But paired with X-23 she might be better just to make your X-23 more of a threat. That's actually how my team is built with Task and Spencer. If my Hsien Ko goes down my whole team pretty much goes down but if I can get DF armor on and tag out then it's hard to escape my approach. It's so easy to set up unblockables with both their huge j.C ambiguous cross ups. You can easily do the same with X-23's M hop.
> 
> Hsien-Ko on point can be pretty annoying to deal with though 'cause she actually has decent mix up and keep away. You can jump and do pendulum swing over and over which has a nice big box and decent priority. Then you can start mixing in gongs, dashes or simply dropping with an attack into magic series.


Ah, thanks for the tips. I'm going to experiment with this.


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I thinking about buying this game but how it compare to MVSC2*


Get off that blue text 


Violent-nin said:


> Seeing a hell of a lot of Akuma with Wolverine teams, it's the Justin Wong effect.....just kidding.


lol, jwong.


Spiderman said:


> I haven't played it but I am going to, I'm gonna train until I'm better than everyone I got great reflexes.



Oh, gag reflexes?


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> Oh, gag reflexes?



Oh, so what yo girl showed me last night....


inb4pplriponmylamejoke


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 24, 2011)

Come May, all your anuses better be prepared.


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2011)

I will own you with the might of my Team Bitches In Black.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Prepare your anus Esura.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

MvC3 needs more asian women


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

That's anuses I'd like to prepare.


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> MvC3 needs more asian women



You have Chun Li, and isn't X-23 asian?

I havent read a Marvel comic since I was 13 so give me a break on this.  Although because of MvC3 I may go pick some up from my local comic book store though.

EDIT: Keo, prepared to get served up a lunchtime special with a side of adamantium.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 25, 2011)

Holy god.
I just played this game for the first time thirty minutes ago.
Its magnificent 

I main with Chris, Wesker, and Phoenix. Chris and Wesker are slightly difficult on the first play, but phoenix just feels...right.

I had dreamed of a marvel vs capcom 3 for years, with an awesome phoenix, and capcom delivered. Oh, lawdy they delivered.

My main team fucking rawks


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> We need to play each other soon, I need to see your Thor in action.



Indeed, free this weekend?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Keo, prepared to get served up a lunchtime special with a side of adamantium.



If you're treating me to a meal after your team gets their anus stuffed full of foot, then I'd be happy to accept.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 25, 2011)

Only qualm.

Megaman EXE. should have been apart of the roster.
shit would have been so cash.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> You have Chun Li, and isn't X-23 asian?
> 
> I havent read a Marvel comic since I was 13 so give me a break on this.  Although because of MvC3 I may go pick some up from my local comic book store though.
> 
> EDIT: Keo, prepared to get served up a lunchtime special with a side of adamantium.


The only Marvel comic i have is the 1st volume of Ultimate Spiderman. I have others, but they were all given to me by relatives. I also have hella old collectible baseball cards that come in a box 


dark messiah verdandi said:


> Only qualm.
> 
> Megaman EXE. should have been apart of the roster.
> shit would have been so cash.



I don't understand you mega man kids. Zero is just fine


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> I don't understand you mega man kids. Zero is just fine



What if Ken masters was in the game instead of ryu?
It's like that. Only Tronne Bonne is like E.honda.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't mind cause they're practically the same. Plus when im not playing C. Viper im usually playing with Ken so i wouldn't mind.


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> If you're treating me to a meal after your team gets their anus stuffed full of foot, then I'd be happy to accept.


You kind of missed my team reference.

"Lunchtime special" - Tron Bonne
"Adamantium" - X-23

I thought someone was going to say, "oooh Esura said some witty shit righ der!" 




Eki said:


> I don't understand you mega man kids. Zero is just fine



I'm with dmv on this one. Zero is no replacement for Mega Man thats for sure....and I'm not a Mega Man fan at all (I somewhat hate them cause I cant beat em ). Thats like adding Winter Soldier instead of Captain America, or Lilith over Morrigan. I like Zero...but c'mon it should not be hard to implement Mega Man (classic, X, EXE, ANY OF THEM) when you got Amaterasu and Spencer up in this bitch.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't even know Tron had anything to do with lunchtime.

Odd, since she's one of the characters I use in MvC2.

I guess I won't use her against you. Why you using my team mang?!


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Ive always been a zero fan... thought i should add that ;3


but..... this is my new cover to my game V.V


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm telling you I love playing with Wolverine.

air combo to drill claw and dive kick and refollowing another combo is just too fun, i like to use sent and chun li to back him up.'

quick question, how do you aerial counter? do you have to press special when you anticipate the person pressing it also?


----------



## Cash (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea. If they start their aerial combs with left+A, you just hit it with them and they knock them back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> Ive always been a zero fan... thought i should add that ;3
> 
> 
> but..... this is my new cover to my game V.V





wait, why is it a 360 cover?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I'm slowly starting to understand this silly game.

Someone play me tomorrow. I wanna test out some Zero mixups and that fool needs bigger damage output. I can probably rock 50% at the corner followed by an okizeme or reset after, but anywhere else is just meh.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Indeed, free this weekend?



Yeah I'll be around, I'll be watching the Winters Brawl stream on Saturday and Sunday but I'll be able to play either way.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 25, 2011)

When will people realize Arthur is Megaman in disguise?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Holy god.
> I just played this game for the first time thirty minutes ago.
> Its magnificent
> 
> ...


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 25, 2011)

Cash said:


> Yea. If they start their aerial combs with left+A, you just hit it with them and they knock them back.



A would be the light attack.. S + direction is the team air combo garbage.. just rotate the stick and mash S and it will cover all your bases if they go for team combo.


Brandon Heat said:


> When will people realize Arthur is Megaman in disguise?


First day I picked him up. :3


----------



## S (Feb 25, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Holy god.
> I just played this game for the first time thirty minutes ago.
> Its magnificent
> 
> ...



Filipino champs Phoenix is godlike.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2011)

we should turn this into an emoticon of some sorts :ho


----------



## Setoshi (Feb 25, 2011)

.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2011)

why is sent making the "" face?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2011)

Spit spit.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Smack. Slap.


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I didn't even know Tron had anything to do with lunchtime.
> 
> Odd, since she's one of the characters I use in MvC2.
> 
> I guess I won't use her against you. Why you using my team mang?!



Other than Tron, my other teammates, Trish and X-23 are new characters. I'm replacing Tron anyway. I need a character that can handle Ryu/Dante/Wesker spammers. Maybe because I was sleepy last night or something but I lost five times in a row against some dude doing either the magic series or that Reverb Shock with Dante, and Hyper spam with Ryu and Wesker. I could not get in for shit with X-23 (my rushdown character). She takes damage like a bitch (no pun intended).

I'm considering replacing Tron with Dormammu cause she seems to hold this team back a bit and I need a good range assist so don't "not" use Tron. Use who you like mang, thats the only way we can see who ass would be grass. 

Now my team will be called, Demon Lord and His Two Bitches.

EDIT: Lunchtime special refers to Tron's Servbot Takeout Hyper combo. John Choi (or whatever that Asian dude name is who keep commentating tourneys) kept saying "LUNCHTIME SPECIAL" everytime a Tron player did that move.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm... an update this morning.


----------



## Cash (Feb 25, 2011)

An update as they get ready to get shadow mode in there.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Stfu       














































































































pek


----------



## Cash (Feb 25, 2011)

I know you want my shadow more than anything


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys on XBL gonna be on later around 5:30 PM PST? I'm mad scrubby with my pad  but I don't think I've played anyone here and I'm tired of random akumas who only tatsutatsutatsu lol

Tag: baldur11504


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Other than Tron, my other teammates, Trish and X-23 are new characters. I'm replacing Tron anyway. I need a character that can handle Ryu/Dante/Wesker spammers. Maybe because I was sleepy last night or something but I lost five times in a row against some dude doing either the magic series or that Reverb Shock with Dante, and Hyper spam with Ryu and Wesker. I could not get in for shit with X-23 (my rushdown character). She takes damage like a bitch (no pun intended).
> 
> I'm considering replacing Tron with Dormammu cause she seems to hold this team back a bit and I need a good range assist so don't "not" use Tron. Use who you like mang, thats the only way we can see who ass would be grass.
> 
> ...



Until Capcom stop orbit level shitting on Onimusha and put in Sam, I was going to have Tron, X-23 and Ammy.. with Dark Phoenix and Chun-Li for mixup.

So you had part of my team. But truth be told, until I play it, I don't really know who would be first squad.

And yeah, it was tiredness. That's the excuse to practice before fighting me


----------



## Cash (Feb 25, 2011)

delirium said:


> You guys on XBL gonna be on later around 5:30 PM PST? I'm mad scrubby with my pad  but I don't think I've played anyone here and I'm tired of random akumas who only tatsutatsutatsu lol
> 
> Tag: baldur11504



I'll avoid my main team then . I'll send an invite.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn I fucking hate using assist in combo's. Do you guys just press r1,l1 or hold it in? I don't get the timing at all. Everything else combo wise in this game is easy. I'm having a hard time dong the hulk assist in wolverines last mission.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

i think my xbox is about to die


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2011)

lol it's cool. I don't mind Akuma. I just don't like mindless players who rely on that high priority and think they can just throw it out constantly one right after another without regard hoping for it to connect to go into super.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't do it consistently for some reason 

Im so used to SSf4 shortcuts


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Damn I fucking hate using assist in combo's. Do you guys just press r1,l1 or hold it in? I don't get the timing at all. Everything else combo wise in this game is easy. I'm having a hard time dong the hulk assist in wolverines last mission.


I thought I was the only one having problem with assists as well. Everyone else online must be constantly pressing the assist button because their assist seems to ALWAYS come out when its beneficial for them. My assists on the other hand...bah, comes out three seconds after I need them...

And Keo, it was 4AM in the morning...yes I was a bit tired.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you have insomnia like I do?


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea ive had some problems with my assist coming out from time to time and im using an arcade stick. Though there have been times where i was thankful that my assist didn't come out at the time


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Do you have insomnia like I do?



Nope, but I stay up longer than I should so I can finish whatever I was doing. I don't really keep track of time at all. I was getting pissed off at losing to Dantes and Weskers so I stayed up all night trying to beat them. Only online mode in a fighting game that completely pisses me off.

Now I'm tired as shit and I have to go to work in a half and hour. 

My dad has insomnia though, well a variation of it.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe I should use Dante and Wesker against you.

You know, just to keep up the tradition


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Maybe I should use Dante and Wesker against you.
> 
> You know, just to keep up the tradition



The funny thing is, I dont have a problem going against them with Trish, but she can only do so much by her self. My point, X-23 cannot get in on the for some reason. The dude was literally mashing the buttons. I was across the screen and he would mash S, S, S, ABC, S, S, S, *insert random Hyper*, S, S. And if he hit me with his S, then he air combo me. If I tried to hit him after he whiffs S up close, I get hit with another S...WTF.

I need to just go play SSF4 or Arcana Heart 3 or something and soothe my mind.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Use trishs triangle jump when you call for assist. Bitches don't see it... and if they do, just keep pressure with Light,Medium, heavy + assist and repeat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2011)

finally got my balanced team.

ryu, akuma,and taskmaster.

together we fuck shit up like no one's business.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Gesy, prepare your anus.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> finally got my balanced team.
> 
> ryu, akuma,and taskmaster.
> 
> together we fuck shit up like no one's business.



lol, i remember posting this in the blender once


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Gesy, prepare your anus.



i'll see you after your trip 



Eki said:


> lol, i remember posting this in the blender once



i'm tempted to sig it some day


----------



## Heihachi (Feb 25, 2011)

So has anyone actually read the character bios in this game? You think Capcom's stroking their egos just a tad?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2011)

Lets play, I'm getting on.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 25, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> So has anyone actually read the character bios in this game? You think Capcom's stroking their egos just a tad?



I'm fond of bios, story and such.
I doesn't help that I don't know 2/3 of marvel's characters in this game.
So yeah.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 25, 2011)

S said:


> Filipino champs Phoenix is godlike.



F Champ's Phoenix is good, but the top players will find a way to deal with that nonsense.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I'll be around, I'll be watching the Winters Brawl stream on Saturday and Sunday but I'll be able to play either way.



Ugh, don't remind me...was gonna go tomorrow but all my boys had "life obligations" to deal with....life sucks, lol.


----------



## Heihachi (Feb 25, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm fond of bios, story and such.
> I doesn't help that I don't know 2/3 of marvel's characters in this game.
> So yeah.



I mean, as far as the stats they have for each character.

Ryu and Arthur being as smart as Spiderman? Almost every Capcom character trumping the Cap in strength and stamina?

Then there's people like Wesker, Chris, Dante, ect who have giant stats in just about everything, and then you look at the marvel heroes and villains and see that they can hardly compare.

It's kinda retarded.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

MGC is dead buddy.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wesker being more intelligent  than dr doom made me lol. Also dante+sentinel+akuma .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 25, 2011)

anybody know what the new DLC was? there was a new firmware version released today :S...


----------



## Jing (Feb 25, 2011)

Shuma gameplay.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> Wesker being more intelligent  than dr doom made me lol. Also dante+sentinel+akuma .


I declare any team with sent. in it a bitch team. That goes for Ammy and arthur as well


Dynamic Dragon said:


> anybody know what the new DLC was? there was a new firmware version released today :S...



Just getting ready for Shadow mode DLC.


----------



## Cash (Feb 25, 2011)

Add Phoenix.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitchin' ain't easy.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Ammy is on my team, I dun care.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Cash said:


> Add Phoenix.



You's a big bitch. So is everyone above this post. excluding myself.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

I dun care.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Then you wouldn't mind giving me 150x200.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

How about I give you my account?


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

I would post nudes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 25, 2011)

Keo, 360 or PS3


----------



## Cash (Feb 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> You's a big bitch. So is everyone above this post. excluding myself.



Get online so I can smack a bitch.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

i was going to go fail at drawing some more but ill jump on in a few.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> I would post nudes.



Dooooo eeeetttt!



Darth Nihilus said:


> Keo, 360 or PS3



PS3. I bet you have 360 right? :33


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Dooooo eeeetttt!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 25, 2011)

You bet your mein square


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Now less red on her and we have something Eki.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You bet your mein square



It's like everyone I want to co-op or fight against online has 360.


----------



## Eki (Feb 25, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Now less red on her and we have something Eki.


Im too much of a puss.


Keollyn said:


> It's like everyone I want to co-op or fight against online has 360.



Majority here have ps3 :0


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, I notice that from the matchmaking thread. I got my name up there, ready to go at it the moment my brother buys MvC3.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 25, 2011)

I swear one day

It will happen


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

If it wasn't for current events, I would have a 360.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2011)

look at the jugs on that chick.

edit: wrong page and too lazy to go back and quote.


----------



## Cash (Feb 25, 2011)

Mike Haggar>>>> Ask Eki about him.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 26, 2011)

Just came back from a MVC3 exhibition at my school.
Kicked so much ass. Still Working with Wesker/Chris/Phoenix.

I lost 2/8 matches. I lost once with that team, and lost once using people I didn't usually play with.

There was also a brawl tournament, but I ate it early.


Also, Has anyone noticed that chris plays just like BB hood?


----------



## Eki (Feb 26, 2011)

i think my 3rd team will consist of chun li


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 26, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Also, Has anyone noticed that chris plays just like *BB hood?*



Someone I'm going to miss in MvC3.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 26, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Also, Has anyone noticed that chris plays just like BB hood?



He actually reminds me Snake from SSBB.. alot.


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> It's like everyone I want to co-op or fight against online has 360.


I got a PS3.

Come at me bro! 

After much deliberation, I decided to replace Tron and X-23 with Dormammu and Dante respectively, at least until I'm better at rushing down with X-23 then she'll be back on point. He can get in so much easier than her and the Dante (Jam Session)/Dormammu (Dark Hole) schtick looks like it might actually do some damage.

Yes, I went back to Dante...even though I stop playing with him after the first day of release because everyone else was scrubbing up with him. I hate playing with flowcharts mang...


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 26, 2011)

Hisen-ko is <3


----------



## Proxy (Feb 26, 2011)

Taskmaster/Dormammu/Thor
Akuma/Doom/Thor


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2011)

Whats up with the surge of Taskmaster players as of late?


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats up with the surge of Taskmaster players as of late?



Live ladder seems to have a ton of them.


Fucking arrows.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 26, 2011)

Uggghhhh, how the fuck do I fight Dormammus that keep me away with dark portals spam. It takes some time from blocking and advancing little by little. When I finally get in, a Chaotic flame in my face. It doesn't matter if I block it, it will push me away, and that's exactly what he wants. And he just always happen to have meter for it.

He is Dhalsim with a below average health instead of poor, a bigger, flashier, and much faster Yoga catastrophe. Dormammu also uses portals instead of extended limbs, where the latter extends Dhalsim's hitbox.

P.S: I also hate Felicia's kitty helper, alot.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2011)

Wavedash          ?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 26, 2011)

Zero/blank/Sentinel

Zero is p cool

lol you can't wave dash through Dormamu's black holes.


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 26, 2011)

Zero is the cool kids choice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats up with the surge of Taskmaster players as of late?



[YOUTUBE]Qr8HVML8Iw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got a PS3.
> 
> Come at me bro!
> 
> ...



I will. Oh I will 

And with that said, I'm trying to get my brother to buy the game before I leave. Maybe a few rounds I can get in before I have to part with my PS3.

Then we can test this new line-up of yours.

P.S. That goes for everyone not 360 players :33


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2011)

Winters Brawl stream:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2011)

does anyone have another jill gameplay.. that guy kinda sux


----------



## Proxy (Feb 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats up with the surge of Taskmaster players as of late?



I wouldn't know; I don't play online


----------



## Velocity (Feb 26, 2011)

They should make Galactus playable.


----------



## Eki (Feb 26, 2011)

I knows a combo with taskmaster that takes 3/4 of a life bar :33


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 26, 2011)

Winter brawl live stream.


----------



## delirium (Feb 26, 2011)

Eki said:


> I knows a combo with taskmaster that takes 3/4 of a life bar :33



What are you talking about? Every Taskmaster combo leads to that much damage lol.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 26, 2011)

Lyra said:


> They should make Galactus playable.



Only if you could make some heralds as well


----------



## Eki (Feb 26, 2011)

delirium said:


> What are you talking about? Every Taskmaster combo leads to that much damage lol.



You must not look at health bar to much then


----------



## delirium (Feb 26, 2011)

Eki said:


> You must not look at health bar to much then



Of course I do. The first thing I did when I got this game was check out BnBs in training mode and his easily does one of the highest in the game (7-800K). And the funny thing about this game is that the simpler you keep your combos the more damage you actually do. So instead of starting your BnB off with a c.L and go straight into c.M s.L spider swing and keep your air combos to j.M J.M spider swing you easily do almost 100K more damage. It's stupid fucking easy. You build a little less meter, but then again Task is my clean up so by the time he comes in I have 4 bars to waste on damage anyway.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 26, 2011)

Eki said:


> You must not look at health bar to much then



That, or you don't do the right combos too much lol


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2011)

I finally got Dante's 100% Combo down to muscle memory. Now to only apply it in mid match. My main problem with doing Dante's combos is that if I press H too much in the air, he do that fucking upside down air shooting shit. I figured out ways to buffer it though so the game wouldn't register multiple presses.

So I guess I'm sticking with Dante and Trish....although the third spot is up for grabs right now. I was considering Dormammu but I was considering Akuma as well.

I guess my question is, who would be a great assist to Dante and Trish from the following choices?

Dormammu
Akuma
Sentinel
X-23
Haggar
Doctor Doom (sigh)


----------



## Daedus (Feb 26, 2011)

Dr. Doom + H + H.rocks + Sphere Flame + X-factor cancel + Sphere Flame.

Just two meters for what is often instant 100% life for average health characters.

Amazing beam assist and dash-cancels.

Doom is the man.


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, I experimented with X-23 a bit more, and I owned 10 Akumas online with her. I'm going to replace Dante with X-23. Also, Doom is pretty helpful with his missles, and I throw people off with being a bit agressive with him on point. Alot of people though I was going to spam that beam. I have one team now with X-23/Trish/Doom and another team with X-23/Trish/Akuma and another with X-23/Trish/Chun-Li.

I just cannot think of another character I love more than Trish. Shes the only character I can consistently combo with besides X-23 (which I'm just now getting the hang of). Also, shes the only character I've used that actually owned multiple X-Factored enemies. She just has tools for everything.

Am I the only NF'er here who keeps changing their teams over and over?  I like that all the characters are viable if teamed up right.


----------



## Helix (Feb 27, 2011)

^No, I keep changing my teams as well for some reason.

This game really confuses me sometimes. I get in matches where I am totally dominating my opponent, but I end up questioning how I just lost that battle. I don't know if it has to do with my team having lower health than my opponent's team, but it is annoying.


----------



## Eki (Feb 27, 2011)

Helix said:


> ^No, I keep changing my teams as well for some reason.
> 
> This game really confuses me sometimes. I get in matches where I am totally dominating my opponent, but I end up questioning how I just lost that battle. I don't know if it has to do with my team having lower health than my opponent's team, but it is annoying.



lol yea tends to happen.  

Chun li is hard for me to use..... so is iron man 

except for when  i raped this one kid with just iron man


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Helix said:


> ^No, I keep changing my teams as well for some reason.
> 
> This game really confuses me sometimes. I get in matches where I am totally dominating my opponent, but I end up questioning how I just lost that battle. I don't know if it has to do with my team having lower health than my opponent's team, but it is annoying.


Typically off a fluke or you made one small mistake and they capitalized on it. This game punishes hard for mistakes. 

I just played this dude online for like 30 games and I won 21 of them and lost 9 of them. Those nine losses I was actually dominating until he X-Factored with Super Skrull and I didn't super jump out of his Hyper spam to chip kill me.

Speaking of Super Skrull...him, Taskmaster, Akuma (spamming the shit out of Hurricane Kick), and Captain America are pretty much replacing Dante and Sentinel as most used characters online for me.  The Sentinels I do play now is such a joke on point, but maybe because the people I played using him online sucks with him. As an assist he still annoys me.


----------



## Helix (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, I just fought some guy with 13 wins, yet he was on a 16 game win streak... Am I missing something here or can you reset your stats?


----------



## Eki (Feb 27, 2011)

people probably rage quit. Thus that happening


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Helix said:


> Okay, I just fought some guy with 13 wins, yet he was on a 16 game win streak... Am I missing something here or can you reset your stats?



That would be uber lame to be able to reset stats. I manage to raise my win ratio a bit because of training and mission mode. Instead of 32% its 43%.

I think my biggest weakness in this game is not taking advantage of my assists. Maybe because my earlier times with the game where every time I used an assist they get KO'ed, so now I've very conservative on how I use my assists, even Doom with Missiles. Only use them if I know it will work or throw my opponent off. That clashes with how most people online use them, which is spamming the holy hell out of assists (Magneto or Akuma or Taskmaster).

This may be the most oddest fighter I've ever tried to learn. Its like every bad habit I tried to break in SSF4, like jumping and whatnot, is totally safe and shit here.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 27, 2011)

Fuck my brother didn't call me back. He needs to so I can get my MvC3 on.


----------



## Cash (Feb 27, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol yea tends to happen.
> 
> Chun li is hard for me to use..... so is iron man
> 
> except for when  i raped this one kid with just iron man



why do all the little kids on live sound the exact same?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 27, 2011)

So.. you DID stay in one corner and spam an attack?


----------



## Cash (Feb 27, 2011)

You play to win in an ranked match. I would do the same. Which is why I rarely play ranked anyway. Kill or be killed. No point in being paragon when you're more likely to play another asshole anyway. Eki doesnt spam alot though. Unless its that Wolverine attack which is a nice find. Thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> That would be uber lame to be able to reset stats. I manage to raise my win ratio a bit because of training and mission mode. Instead of 32% its 43%.
> 
> I think my biggest weakness in this game is not taking advantage of my assists. Maybe because my earlier times with the game where every time I used an assist they get KO'ed, so now I've very conservative on how I use my assists, even Doom with Missiles. Only use them if I know it will work or throw my opponent off. That clashes with how most people online use them, which is spamming the holy hell out of assists (Magneto or Akuma or Taskmaster).
> 
> This may be the most oddest fighter I've ever tried to learn. Its like every bad habit I tried to break in SSF4, like jumping and whatnot, is totally safe and shit here.



Assists don't do what the fuck they're supposed to when you actually use them, and then you end up paying for it with one of your characters dying off while you're getting your ass kicked having only one character left while your opponent has his three left and still fresh. 

And if you're going to spam attacks, you might as well use simple mode when playing online if you think you're going to get your ass kicked.


----------



## Cash (Feb 27, 2011)

Dormammu is sooo much fun.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 27, 2011)

Cash said:


> why do all the little kids on live sound the exact same?



So funny how they act so badass cussing but sounds like little girls .


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Assists don't do what the fuck they're supposed to when you actually use them, and then you end up paying for it with one of your characters dying off while you're getting your ass kicked having only one character left while your opponent has his three left and still fresh.
> 
> And if you're going to spam attacks, you might as well use simple mode when playing online if you think you're going to get your ass kicked.



I'm not even bothering with simple mode. Thats lame. 

If someone cant pull off the magic series combos in this game, they need not play fighters anymore. This is as simple as you can get in execution for fighters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not even bothering with simple mode. Thats lame.
> 
> If someone cant pull off the magic series combos in this game, they need not play fighters anymore. This is as simple as you can get in execution for fighters.



^Correction, Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 is as simple as you can get for a fighter, combos = direction + O,O,O,O,O.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQZm5DG7_lQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObXHErN5I74&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_707849[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone can prepare their anuses earlier than expected.

I should (possibly) get a go at MvC3 next week.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 27, 2011)

It'll be a short one though, so you all should feel bad when you lose to me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

The amount of Taskmaster and Super Skrull users online now is so goddamn annoying.

That said, they are shitty as hell and has pretty much closed the gap of my win/lose ratio. Only need three more wins to be over 50%. 

X-23/Trish/Akuma owns your life...unless they get hit.


----------



## Eki (Feb 27, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> So.. you DID stay in one corner and spam an attack?


hmm i don't think so. Unless doing repulsar blast into his fucking huge gun hyper is spamming, then yea i guess 


Cash said:


> You play to win in an ranked match. I would do the same. Which is why I rarely play ranked anyway. Kill or be killed. No point in being paragon when you're more likely to play another asshole anyway. Eki doesnt spam alot though. Unless its that Wolverine attack which is a nice find. Thanks



I don't play ranked D:

it doesn't work all the time though :0


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> The amount of Taskmaster and Super Skrull users online now is so goddamn annoying.



I am Guilty of the Taskmaster part

At least its not dante


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

I don`t waste my time in ranked matches either, lol hence why I`ve played 0 of them. Also don`t care in the slightest about  a online rank (lol), just focusing on getting better by doing matches against people who know their shit offline or if I have to online.


----------



## Eki (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd rather not have to struggle against gay teams ;0


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2011)

DNYCE killing that Wong.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Phoenix + Sentinel is deadly without a doubt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2011)

Phoenix is too easy to defeat. Unless you get Dark Phoenix, she's basically of no real value.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2011)

Who needs Dark Phoenix?


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 27, 2011)

u kids dont know what the fuck ur talking about if ur shitting on pheonix. U have no idea how much of a dynamic that broad has in a match. especially with GOOD people. its a pissoff lol. all i can say is gun for a snap back as soon as possible. even when u bring her in, do give her room to breath.  cause the keep away and tracking of her moves are str8 retarded. 

U want to know the most ridiculous shit that happened to me? SIX SECONDS IN THE MATCH. I had life lead but I just got hype and KILLED THAT BITCH! THEN SHE GOT FULL HEALTH AND I LOST! i was soooo pissed. I called my dude and said fuck you. When pheonix is involved in a team, throw away ALL shame and lame shit out no matter what. 

*EDIT:* i remember sittin on my ass trying not to kill her when she had 5 bars and i was thinking real hard on how to make this fool lose meter. but then he just did the healing bubble and i said fuck. but then i realized he just used meter....but with the blocked attacks she did and me going for the kill she was back at 5 and i said fuuuuuuuu.

I honestly dont think A pheonix/Sent team is as bad as some other teams with pheonix in it though.

And yall get off Taskmaster. I'm beastin wit him. and my Dormammu is getting better. Wesker is Wesker.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 27, 2011)

Snap in Phoenix early for the kill or kill her 2 teammates and start running away.

40 seconds is a pretty good amount of time to hurt Phoenix (don't kill her) and start running the time off. I've done it at around 60 seconds but it's a bit more of a daunting task cause she might sneak in a hit and ruin things.

I have a friend who plays Phoenix as his anchor, and he is guaranteed to get 5 meters as well cause he runs Morrigan on his team with the meter assist. Me and the my other friends would just run away and burn the time to not have to deal with X-Factored Dark Phoenix.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2011)

Holy shit, folk majoring English are crying because of that post.


----------



## Eki (Feb 27, 2011)

I should spell check that post for you. And I'm sure the majority of us are not kids, so tits or gtfo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Either way there`s a lot of Dark Phoenix madness going on at Winters Brawl and hell even JWong was having a tough time dealing with her.


----------



## Eki (Feb 27, 2011)

i watched a bit yesterday. For some reason SSF4 and tekken are funner to watch


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 27, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Snap in Phoenix early for the kill or kill her 2 teammates and start running away.
> 
> 40 seconds is a pretty good amount of time to hurt Phoenix (don't kill her) and start running the time off. I've done it at around 60 seconds but it's a bit more of a daunting task cause she might sneak in a hit and ruin things.
> 
> I have a friend who plays Phoenix as his anchor, and he is guaranteed to get 5 meters as well cause he runs Morrigan on his team with the meter assist. Me and the my other friends would just run away and burn the time to not have to deal with X-Factored Dark Phoenix.



yeah. shit gets funky when she gets a decent amount of projectiles and starts trying to mixup wit teleports at the same times. its some work i'll tell you that much.



Eki said:


> I should spell check that post for you. And I'm sure the majority of us are not kids, so tits or gtfo.



are you really giving a fuck about that. its the web get over it. dont get dickhurt by the kids remark. could care less though. some folks here got kids lol. it is what it is.



Violent-nin said:


> Either way there`s a lot of Dark Phoenix madness going on at Winters Brawl and hell even JWong was having a tough time dealing with her.



thank uuu. was trying to see the mvc3 stuff.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 27, 2011)

Sentinel + Doom's Hidden Missiles....ugh....talk about HEADACHE! lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2011)

5 hits and she goes down


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 27, 2011)

You got to teach yourself to be less tolerant to getting damage. You shouldn't even tolerate getting chip damage. My defense is not on that level, so I won't pick her up now.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 27, 2011)

tryin to see J Wong vs. J Wong. lol.

*EDIT:* best matches in the whole tourney lol.

EDIT: Holy shit justins she hulk team is fucked up lol.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 27, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> EDIT: Holy shit justins she hulk team is fucked up lol.



Justin Wong with the Reebok Classics


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

I kept saying She-Hulk was good too a lot of people, but they don`t listen. I`m going to shake my head in disgust if there`s a major increase in She-Hulk players online after this.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Sentinel got that ass torn up by She Hulk.

EDIT: I always liked She Hulk, but I didnt want to arrange a team around her and she dont seem to fit with X-23 and Trish.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sentinel got that ass torn up by She Hulk.
> 
> EDIT: I always liked She Hulk, but I didnt want to arrange a team around her and she dont seem to fit with X-23 and Trish.



Excuses. 

You change teams too often to see if there can be any true synergy between characters. Get in that lab for hours and I mean hours and keep experimenting different combination`s within the team and how you have to play the team to bring out their true strength.


----------



## Cash (Feb 27, 2011)

Where is this?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 27, 2011)

Mad props to Justin for his creative teams, proved why he's the undisputed king of Marvel....now hopefully people will stop saying She-Hulk is a waste of a character slot (pffffffft)


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 27, 2011)

dude that wasn't shehulk being a good character that was almost nothing but genius play from Wong. I usually dont jock the dude but he made a nice squad and the setups and technical aspect behind his playstyle was gdlk. he made folks completely change their playstyles lol.

xfactor and some characters r mad corney but the game is still solid.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

She-Hulk is a good character, she has a lot of tricks and can open up her opponents badly, JWong played her correctly and made a strong team with her on point. There`s a reason Flash and JWong have been talking about She-Hulk an awful lot recently.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Excuses.
> 
> You change teams too often to see if there can be any true synergy between characters. Get in that lab for hours and I mean hours and keep experimenting different combination`s within the team and how you have to play the team to bring out their true strength.



From your MvC3 card, none of your reserve teams have She Hulk in it so chill it. 

And yes I change teams alot. I still haven't found that team that just works for me. No one I know is just sticking to "one" team right now. This is the best time to experiment with various teams. It hasn't been a month since this game came out and you want me to dedicate myself to one team? 

But because of my constant team switching, I am much more familiar with characters I otherwise wouldn't of given a shit about otherwise though. This is the only fighter I actually bothered using every single character in the game at least a few times...even M.O.D.O.K.

Only character I written off in this game is C.Viper...cause she seem even harder to use in MvC3 than SSF4.


EDIT


IronFist Alchemist said:


> Mad props to Justin for his creative teams, proved why he's the undisputed king of Marvel....now hopefully people will stop saying She-Hulk is a waste of a character slot (pffffffft)


Who said She-Hulk is a waste of space? Only character I kept hearing being called a waste of space was Trish, and that was from Vergil/Nero dickriders who were mad that they werent in it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who said She-Hulk is a waste of space? Only character I kept hearing being called a waste of space was Trish, and that was from Vergil/Nero dickriders who were mad that they werent in it.



Oh there was plenty of hate for She-Hulk. Her, Trish, Tron, and X-23 are the queens of HGH for this game.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you guys vote on the next possible DLC poll yet?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who said She-Hulk is a waste of space? Only character I kept hearing being called a waste of space was Trish, and that was from Vergil/Nero dickriders who were mad that they werent in it.



PFFFFFT, how closely were you following the game when she was 1st announced? TONS of people were all like "WTF?!! A HULK CLONE?! GTFOUTTAHERE, WHERE'S MAH MEGA MANZ AND VENOMZ?!" Now there will be a legion of S.Hulks online courtesy of Wong, take advantage! lol.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 28, 2011)

Voted! Jeez why is Venom so high?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2011)

It's not like Capcom will actually listen to the survey. 

I still say She-Hulk is a waste of space.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

I voted the following

*Marvel Side:*
Emma Frost
Ms. Marvel
Psylocke

They are hot as hell, enough said.

*Capcom Side:*
Phoenix Wright
Classic Mega Man
Vergil

I would of voted for Phoenix Wright 3 times if I could. I just voted for the other two on Capcom Side for the hell of it.

EDIT: YAY Phoenix Wright is second place on Capcom side.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> From your MvC3 card, none of your reserve teams have She Hulk in it so chill it.
> 
> And yes I change teams alot. I still haven't found that team that just works for me. No one I know is just sticking to "one" team right now. This is the best time to experiment with various teams. It hasn't been a month since this game came out and you want me to dedicate myself to one team?
> 
> ...




Wait, my MVC3 card? 

I don`t even use that thing right now, heck on of the reserve teams I think it`s set as, MODOK, Sentinel and Doom and I`ve only used them as a team once, and Storm isn`t part of my main team. 

I guess the best question would be, what are you playing for goal wise? You planning to jump into the competitive scene as well as your local scene or are you just messing around with the game or are you just an online player?

Yes now is the best time to experiment, and I`m not saying to stick to one team right off the bat, but I`m curious as too much how much of a chance your really giving each character and team before you abandon them?

C.Viper is easier to use in this game. Everyone in this game is good and most are easy to use, some actually require some real thought and precise execution.

---

Cause your free with She-Hulk Brandon.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 28, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> *It's not like Capcom will actually listen to the survey.*
> 
> I still say She-Hulk is a waste of space.





> UPDATE: On Ask Capcom Live, Snow mentioned to Sven about the survey/poll & they ARE aware of them, they're listening to your opinions, & it might have an impact on future DLC characters.



Take it for what it's worth, but they're aware of it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Don`t listen to Brandon, he doesn`t know what he`s talking about half the time, after all he`s a Heat fan.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I guess the best question would be, what are you playing for goal wise? You planning to jump into the competitive scene as well as your local scene or are you just messing around with the game or are you just an online player?
> 
> Yes now is the best time to experiment, and I`m not saying to stick to one team right off the bat, but I`m curious as too much how much of a chance your really giving each character and team before you abandon them?


Goal wise for this game? Online player. 

I don't have the means to constantly travel to offline competitive scene.

The funny thing is, I don't abandon them at all. I'll stop using them at that moment but then as I'm making another team, I'll go, "Hey, that character I stopped playing with...he would go good here." I don't like to stick myself with one character in a fighter, otherwise I would get bored. 

Only one fighting game series I ever stuck with one character and that was the SF series (at least the ones with Sakura in it). I main Sakura in every single game she was in that I played, even Rival Schools and SF EX Plus Alpha, in honor of my late cousin, but I wont get into that right now.

As of right now, I think I found a nice niche with X-23/Trish/Akuma though, but I don't want to stay with them too long to be honest.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2011)

Being aware isn't the same as listening. In the end, Capcom will do what's best for them like releasing DLC characters a month after the game is released. 

Don't hate Nin.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

As much as I hate DLC...my love for Phoenix Wright knows no bounds.

I would pay 20 bucks for Phoenix Wright alone, no other character.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Goal wise for this game? Online player.
> 
> I don't have the means to constantly travel to offline competitive scene.
> 
> ...



I see, and fair enough.

X-23 with Trish and Akuma is interesting, can be fun team and even a confusing one for mix-ups depending on what assists you`re using.

---

I don`t hate Brandon, you`re just salty Iceman isn`t in Marvel 3.


----------



## delirium (Feb 28, 2011)

> C.Viper is easier to use in this game.



Hell yeah. Not only that but because of this game's combo system she has so much more room to style on folks xD

I was fucking around with her today and completed her missions. Definitely gonna have to make a back up team built around her for when I don't want to play my Lei-Le/Spence/Task 'cause she's too fun in this game. I'm actually surprised I don't see her online more often.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 28, 2011)

I see no Samanosuke on that poll.

It failed from the start.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

From what I heard, Capcom isn't adding Capcom characters based on real life people like Samanosuke. So no one expected him from the start.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 28, 2011)

Everyone's based on real life people. 

Men aren't that original.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2011)

Needs more Batsu or Captain Commando.

I'm leaning more to Batsu, because Rival Schools deserves to be represented.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Proxy, nice Batman Beyond and old Supe sig mang.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 28, 2011)

Yipes commentary is classic, golden. I've never laughed that hard during a stream. So many potential memes. 

"Big Poppa Pump"
"Scooby Doo"
"Hit em' with the Reebok Classics"
"Dormmamu isn't paying child support"
"Big Red"
"Sanitation Scoop. Taking out the trash"


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey Proxy, nice Batman Beyond and old Supe sig mang.



Thanks. Batman Beyond's starting back up with a comic run, so I'm getting in the spirit


----------



## Naruto (Feb 28, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yipes commentary is classic, golden. I've never laughed that hard during a stream. So many potential memes.
> 
> "Big Poppa Pump"
> "Scooby Doo"
> ...



Hook a brother up, dude. I can't find any new matches for Yipes


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yipes commentary is classic, golden. I've never laughed that hard during a stream. So many potential memes.
> 
> "Big Poppa Pump"
> "Scooby Doo"
> ...





True enough, loved hearing Yipes commentate at Winters Brawl.



Naruto said:


> Hook a brother up, dude. I can't find any new matches for Yipes



Tournament was yesterday, videos aren't on YouTube just yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2011)

so who's getting the costume pack tomorrow, i dislike them all, but i promised myself to buy all dlcs


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll get it for free off my brother.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 28, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Hook a brother up, dude. I can't find any new matches for Yipes





Yipes starts at about 1 hour in





Khris said:


> so who's getting the costume pack tomorrow, i dislike them all, but i promised myself to buy all dlcs



I am


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2011)

Those shirts are hilarious.


----------



## Eki (Feb 28, 2011)

new dlc costumes are shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2011)

Why costumes? More characters is what we need


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 28, 2011)

Alternative costumes from Capcom? No thanks.

Just to list a few of their costumes:
1- Cowboy Ken
2- Street thug Ryu
3- Winged Blanka
4- Beach Abel
5- Topless Gen
6- Lazy ass costume for Dan that had nothing extra more than a mask
7- Sakura's dress with a headband.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

Not only is that for another game, but it was already released.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 28, 2011)

is there anywhere where I can get info on what DLC is coming out for this game? Im confused wether that website where you vote for characters was real or some fanboys just made it???


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not only is that for another game, but it was already released.



Not the point. I was just pointing out Capcom's horrible taste in alts. But I haven't seen the MvC3 alts yet, so I won't be judging on that. I'm just saying I don't have any expectations.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

As long as they give me a Jean Grey X-men alt costume, anything good for Chun-Li and Jill's original S.T.A.R.S attire I'm happy.


----------



## Eki (Feb 28, 2011)

c. viper alt costumes were all great pek


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2011)

Phoenix Wright for MvC3?


----------



## Eki (Feb 28, 2011)

Kind of like deadpools 

or actually whats her name.... the fuckin monkey


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 28, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> But I haven't seen the MvC3 alts yet, so I won't be judging on that.







Calling it: They're gonna make a true Megaman alt costume for Zero :ho


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn look how good I am at this game. I played again in the Top 8 replay videos but iono where it is in the timestamp. Lost to my friend Minh twice that tourney.


----------



## Noah (Feb 28, 2011)

Whoo. Spencer glitch. Guess we'll be seeing a lot of Haggar/Spencer teams soon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dee49bv5UN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Feb 28, 2011)

i think i have yet to use spencer


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Damn look how good I am at this game. I played again in the Top 8 replay videos but iono where it is in the timestamp. Lost to my friend Minh twice that tourney.



Good stuff Duy, your Wolverine didn't even make an appearance really, it was all Sentinel and Doom lol.


----------



## Cash (Feb 28, 2011)

Gotta love Sentinel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2011)

from the looks of it, the spencer glitch is way too easy 



Violent-nin said:


> I'll get it for free off my brother.



how come? 

i thought the SE only had free jill and shuma



Turquoise said:


> Alternative costumes from Capcom? No thanks.
> 
> Just to list a few of their costumes:
> 1- Cowboy Ken
> ...



you should see them.. they're a waste of money at best 

like someone said, it'd be nice to have ken ryu alt..

or maybe a vergil dante alt..


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> from the looks of it, the spencer glitch is way too easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'll buy the DLC and I'll just game-share it off his account aka I get it for free.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 28, 2011)

I liked Sakura in the sun-dress and headband. :<


edit: good shit Duy!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 28, 2011)

WTF it won't let me make an account on unity so I can vote on the poll. Can some one at least tell me the results ?


----------



## Eki (Feb 28, 2011)

C. viper has good outfits :33


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

Eki said:


> C. viper has good outfits :33



No the hell she don't. Other than the recent one, she has shit alts. One alt of hers is pretty much the default one with a different jacket. Another one is a generic bodysuit and the third one is her school teacher looking alt, which is the best one.

Sakura by far has the best alts in the game. Well, her and Makoto.


Also, Trish better be in her DMC4 garb, bigger tits and all.


----------



## Cash (Feb 28, 2011)

Needs to bring Ryu street outfit over so I can make it pink again and get my Backstreet Boy Ryu back going.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

Morrigan's alt should be the stripper clothes she had on in Wolverwine's ending.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 28, 2011)

omg

Zero's bnb makes my fingers hurt :<

@ Biscuits.. My gf is gonna be here in a few minutes I'm just killing time trynna learn a real combo lol


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 28, 2011)

? wats Zero's bnb? i though u just had to do free crossup into magic series to OTG to  Xfactor to Win.

don't fuck the fingers up and prevent ur self from warmin up the oven!!! Unless u on yo Waka Flocka shit...


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2011)

fck, Trish is a good assist but I aint good with her, just costed me a match that I had in the palm of my hand :/:
And then the guys that only make team counters n shit... I dont know how the fck to do that....

And the guys that lagg and are camper teams... jesus..


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

I have no clue what you two just typed.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Feb 28, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> ? wats Zero's bnb? i though u just had to do free crossup into magic series to OTG to  Xfactor to Win.
> 
> don't fuck the fingers up and prevent ur self from warmin up the oven!!! Unless u on yo Waka Flocka shit...



Bread and butter combo. Means its simple and everyone can easily do it.



Suigetsu said:


> fck, Trish is a good assist but I aint good with her, just costed me a match that I had in the palm of my hand :/:
> And then the guys that only make team counters n shit... I dont know how the fck to do that....
> 
> And the guys that lagg and are camper teams... jesus..



She's a versatile character. Try playing keep away with her via her traps and long range projectile.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 28, 2011)

lol i kno wat bnb means.....i was asking what is zero's bnb...the inputs for the combo. he said it was hurting his hands so it got me curious.


----------



## Eki (Feb 28, 2011)

s,m,h, foward h., A, m,m,h,h,A, OTG hyper?


----------



## Noah (Feb 28, 2011)

Good. Saved me the trouble of saying "If it's not his Rachel-Phoenix outfit, you're doing it wrong."


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> omg
> 
> Zero's bnb makes my fingers hurt :<


Switching charge with the Zero Buster, I take it?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone here good with X-23?
I find her extremely hard to pick up without guidance.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not that great with X-23, but I'm figuring out stuff with her though.

Shes my point man.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not that great with X-23, but I'm figuring out stuff with her though.
> 
> Shes my point man.



Hmm. That's actually impressive.
I picked her up once or twice, and just couldn't find the rhythm. Usually I can link combos pretty well, but I get this foreboding sense that without complete knowledge of her movelist and the ins and outs, a fledgling user will not succeed.

She does not play like wolverine at all.
On the good point, He kicks some major ass in this game, but X-23 is hard as hell.

Low defence, hard moves, and a strange... disjointed feeling.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2011)

well I voted in the char poll. I ve got an account on Capcom unity for quite sometime so why not?

I voted for: Gambit, Rouge and Venom. Curiously Venom and Gambit got most votes.
In capcom side I voted for: BBhood, Cammy and Megaman x. Megaman x is winning ofc.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 1, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> well I voted in the char poll. I ve got an account on Capcom unity for quite sometime so why not?
> 
> I voted for: Gambit, Rouge and Venom. Curiously Venom and Gambit got most votes.
> In capcom side I voted for: BBhood, Cammy and Megaman x. Megaman x is winning ofc.


Someone else said it before, But Samanosuke should REALLY be on that poll.

Demon Siege: Cowboy Samanosuke that is. With Panda gauntlet and all of his weapons.

Although Onimusha 1 Samanosuke would also be a good addition.
The marvel side did... Okay, But the capcom side kinda slipped. They shouldn't be going for novelty, but innovative, new characters.

Django,BOF ryu, and megaman EXE would have been welcome additions.

Speaking of BOF, they need to make a new game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 1, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Speaking of BOF, they need to make a new game.



I think it's been stated by Capcom that they're not gonna make another BoF.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> He'll buy the DLC and I'll just game-share it off his account aka I get it for free.



oh.. you could have just said that  

anyways, you should mooch off jill and shuma instead 


lol, i do that pretty frequently, but i don't catch two at once


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 1, 2011)

Tits or gtfo.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 1, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I think it's been stated by Capcom that they're not gonna make another BoF.



ALL OF MY HATE.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL at the DLC costumes. Ryu's is just plain gay. WTF is that garbage?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 1, 2011)

Alistair said:


> LOL at the DLC costumes. Ryu's is just plain gay. WTF is that garbage?



It's SF1 Ryu.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 1, 2011)

Ohh I see. On a different note, why can't I see my signature? Is there a requirement before I can use a signature or what?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2011)

Because it's made of fail.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 1, 2011)

^    What he said.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 1, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It's SF1 Ryu.



I see why Capcom decided to change that for the rest of the street fighter games. It's gay.


----------



## Omega X (Mar 1, 2011)

So I finally picked this game yesterday. 

Why did they beat Zero over the head with the nerf stick?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2011)

Because no one likes you.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2011)

WHERE'S MY FUCKING CURRY


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 1, 2011)

I got an Xbox copy if you want to get mauled by my Wolverine...


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 1, 2011)

If they put Vergil a dlc character then that will be awesome.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> I got an Xbox copy if you want to get mauled by my Wolverine...



Your Wolverine is pretty good, especially with the Akuma assist.

I didn't know Tron's Gustaff Flame was that invulnerable like that. When I used to use Tron, I always used her Bonne Strike assist as a GTFB assist. Maybe I might use her again cause I do not like using Akuma despite my surge in wins online using him in my team.

X-23 is my new favorite besides Trish. Her rushdown ain't good as Logan but she gets the job done. Now all I need to do is master those long ass Mirage Feint combos on SRK to apply the maximum damage.

I'm starting to like Morrigan a little less now gameplay wise...but thats mostly because of me fucking up her later Missions in Mission Mode.


Question, how the fuck do people combo from assists in Mission Mode? Do you have to press the button early or something?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 1, 2011)

shrugs.. call it as you fall?


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> shrugs.. call it as you fall?



They don't come out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 1, 2011)

Call it as soon as you land??

I don't really know, as I don't do any combos that involve OTG assist, besides a silly Tron/IM setup that I don't use anymore.

You could always do it in XF to make everything come out faster?


----------



## DanE (Mar 1, 2011)

Getting this game tomorrow and I'm gonna pwnd all you noobs so hard, nah just kidding I suck at fighters but I remember I wasn't half bad online in Tekken 6.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2011)

You can't call the assist in the air so you have to call it as soon as you hit the ground to do the OTG properly, it's not hard.

@Khris

I already have the CE so I don't know to mooch Jill and Shuma.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 1, 2011)

Esura said:
			
		

> Question, how the fuck do people combo from assists in Mission Mode? Do you have to press the button early or something?


If you mean using an assist to OTG after a knockdown, generally it helps to connect the j.S as low as possible relative to the opponent so that you can land sooner. Then just mash out the assist and you should get it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Zero bnb I meant is -
> 
> 2A(hold A)2B2C6C (switch to holding C) link 5A (switch back to holding A)5B5C6C S super jump jBjB release full charge buster, link j623A, land S super jump jBjBjCjS land otg Zero Corridor



You might wanna go for a s.A sometimes instead of the c.A.

Zero's s.A is the fastest normal in the game with a 4-frame startup.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Question, how the fuck do people combo from assists in Mission Mode? Do you have to press the button early or something?



on the way down mash assist so the moment u hit the ground ur assist starts to come out. Go into whatever OTG move your point character has almost the same time you call the assist (slower assists means slight delay in your OTG move). U'll pop the opponent up and the assist will do whatever to keep it up for another hot sec. You then go into a launcher or watever with your point character.


not hard at all really.its just getting used to it. will definitely help ur game tho.

my wesker combos came up alot getting used to timing his otg wit various assists.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah I originally started working on my OTG combo's with Weskers, and moved on to other characters from there.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

I cannot take this game seriously online anymore. Its seriously the same fucking teams doing the same fucking shit, but different players.

I don't think I've ever been this frustrated with a fighting game in my entire life. cr.L mashing with Wesker beats out every fucking thing. Any attempt at trying to apply pressure or mixups is beaten out by a fucking cr.L mash. I played 15 different teams of Wesker players last night mashing the shit out of buttons. I swear, one cr.L beat out a Chaotic Flame from Dormammu, it beat out my fucking Tron's Gustaff Flame assist, it even beat out Haggar's Lariat assist. I don't know if it was lag or what, but this shit is unacceptable. I literally cannot punish this shit with anything. The funny thing is...nearly all 15 of those players had a Sentinel or a Phoenix in that team and I owned them. Its this Wesker/cr.L shit thats for the birds.

 This game, until my anger resides, will not be played anymore.

I'm going to go make some more sigs or something, or play Miles Edgeworth, anything but play this fucking game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I cannot take this game seriously online anymore. Its seriously the same fucking teams doing the same fucking shit, but different players.
> 
> I don't think I've ever been this frustrated with a fighting game in my entire life. cr.L mashing with Wesker beats out every fucking thing. Any attempt at trying to apply pressure or mixups is beaten out by a fucking cr.L mash. I played 15 different teams of Wesker players last night mashing the shit out of buttons. I swear, one cr.L beat out a Chaotic Flame from Dormammu, it beat out my fucking Tron's Gustaff Flame assist, it even beat out Haggar's Lariat assist. I don't know if it was lag or what, but this shit is unacceptable. I literally cannot punish this shit with anything. The funny thing is...nearly all 15 of those players had a Sentinel or a Phoenix in that team and I owned them. Its this Wesker/cr.L shit thats for the birds.
> 
> ...



A lot of things stuffs Supers. 

Next time try push blocking then press assist. If they mash you get a free assist hit and a free combo. The secret is to stop mashing yourself. Vast majority of the Sentinels online are all impatient so play the zoning game and get a free counter poke when they whiff. Phoenix gets snapped in for days at my arcade and then people will run the time on her like there is no tomorrow.

I rather play against some mashing Wesker than the Magneto/Dante+Sent Drone assists at my arcade. Shit gives me less of a headache.

I also play against the same team and same people almost every day, shit gets more fun as time passes.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> A lot of things stuffs Supers.
> 
> Next time try push blocking then press assist. If they mash you get a free assist hit and a free combo. The secret is to stop mashing yourself. Vast majority of the Sentinels online are all impatient so play the zoning game and get a free counter poke when they whiff. Phoenix gets snapped in for days at my arcade and then people will run the time on her like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks for the tips man. I'm not used to playing against this level of mashing. I still need to clear my mind before I try it out though. 

I wish I had recorded those matches to show you all though.

Speaking of Phoenix, I know she has low health and all, but I literally killed her with one simple BnB magic series combo with X-23. They had her on point and I just moved in for the kill.


And you play at arcades?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> And you play at arcades?



Yea, ever since my arcade got MvC3 I don't ever play online anymore unless people ask me to get on.

My arcade has two MvC3 setups. One setup is on a standard American cab and the second setup is on a Japanese head to head cab. The weaker players chill on the American cab while the big boys play on the Japanese cab. The cost is now $3 for 2 hours of play.


----------



## wjones83 (Mar 2, 2011)

I swear this game is bull$hit.  I don't know if I was having a bad night or what, but I had to have found some of the most ridiculous ways to lose in this game.  

Before anybody says maybe you just suck, I do series of 5 and 6 game win streaks with maybe 1-2 loses in between.  I just have to know:
-How can your opponent throw you when you've successfully crossovered and are pressuring the jab for a quick pop up? -mind you they're still facing the other way and are stunned from the crossover. 
-How is it possible that 2 fighter downing supers are completely eaten one by 2 different characters in the same match and don't damn it die?
-How is it possible that some a$$hole using Phoenix is *completely caught* in a match ending super but miraculously is able to ignore the fact she's already eating 15 rounds of hot lead from my x-factor Devil trigger Dante, activate her x-factor, turn to Dark Phoenix, recover full health and then manage to pull out the most epic troll win I've seen in any fighter? 

Can anybody answer these questions for me? Cause this is freaking ridiculous.  I have no problem with losing, as long as it's legit.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUEubybsLIs[/YOUTUBE]

Lawl.


*ED!*t: To the person above; cause you be ass, son.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 2, 2011)

1 - this game doesn't seem to have that much hit/block stun + throws are fast = you can mash throw out of a lot of stuff..
2 - I literally have NO IDEA WTF YOU ARE TRYING TO SAY HERE. Please rewrite this portion in English
3 - Long answer, Dark Phoenix transformation goes through supers that are on top of her, and she can block after transforming, after that she probably used XF to guard cancel
Simple answer: snap that bitch in and kill her before she gets meter.


edit: wtf is that video, can you not mash out of dizzy in this game? O_o


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2011)

Besides those items, and maybe some specials I forget, I doubt dizzy is a normal mechanic in this game. Either that or people just die too damn fast to get dizzy'd. So I reckon they didn't bother putting it in.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 2, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUEubybsLIs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Lawl.
> 
> ...



Godly!

Lei Lei's items aren't random; every frame has a different item. Depending on what frame this move starts, it will shoot out the item accordingly. What he is doing is continuous one-frame links.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2011)

My Team just got trolled by a fuckin Sentinel that wavedashed his ass back and forth and stuck his 20'' Iron dick in every one of my characters' asses.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2011)

Stop sucking.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUEubybsLIs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Lawl.
> 
> ...





Saw that earlier on SRK, shit is too funny.

--

@wjones83

The smart thing would be to snap Phoenix in and kill her before she gets 5 meters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2011)

Hsien-Ko.. 



*Spoiler*: __ 








didn't know about the frame thing though..


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck pulling it off in a real match, granted the person can still call their assist.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 2, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Stop sucking.



Once I get my new controller your gonna stop being so cockey


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2011)

Lolsure            .


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok guys, I'm done with my bitching now. All it took was some beer and a few touchy feely Lifetime movies to get my mind straight.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, ever since my arcade got MvC3 I don't ever play online anymore unless people ask me to get on.
> 
> My arcade has two MvC3 setups. One setup is on a standard American cab and the second setup is on a Japanese head to head cab. The weaker players chill on the American cab while the big boys play on the Japanese cab. The cost is now $3 for 2 hours of play.


Sweet. 

I suck at using sticks anyways so I wouldn't fit in at arcades, but I still want to learn a stick just for the hell of it. My MadCatz SE stick is on that wanky shit. I have to jerk it really hard for it to do motions. I was going to get a Sanwa stick for it, but I really do not feel like playing Bob the Builder with this stick right now. :/



"Shion" said:


> My Team just got trolled by a fuckin Sentinel that wavedashed his ass back and forth and stuck his 20'' Iron dick in every one of my characters' asses.



Sentinel isn't much of a threat unless...

1. You have a character with lower than average health.
2. Sentinel is in X-Factor.
3. You just suck against a Sentinel matchup.

The latter option, well, you aren't alone on that so don't feel bad. But then again, there is always the chance that the opponent is just genuinely beasty with Sentinel.

Stay ever vigilant.


----------



## Eki (Mar 2, 2011)

why mah so beast mahvel?


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

I hate you.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 2, 2011)

I really like my current team: Akuma, Haggar, Taskmaster.

I manage to win most matches and being able to execute long and damaging combos (specially with Akuma) feels awesome, now I need to learn how to combine the 3 of them and use assists.. which I don't really use (I'm used to 1 on 1 such as SF4), only Haggar's Lariat here and there.. but not too much.


----------



## DanE (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow this game is fun I kinda suck tho, Normal CPU  where kicking my ass at first yes normal  so embarrassed but now I can beat them almost all the time.  At first I thought the was no Free Battle but then I realize Practice mode was Free Battle  lol.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

X-23 is my new Sakura.

My new line (as you can see in my sig) is, "GTFB or I'll fuck you up!"


----------



## DanE (Mar 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> X-23 is my new Sakura.
> 
> My new line (as you can see in my sig) is, "GTFB or I'll fuck you up!"



She is badass, I was gonna use her as my main but I choose Amateratsu does that make me a noob since some attacks cant hit her.


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> She is badass, I was gonna use her as my main but I choose Amateratsu does that make me a noob since some attacks cant hit her.



Nope, Ammy is pretty cool

I just stop learning her because I cannot for the life of me master combos that require you to press down,down,(insert button). Its one of the other reasons why I don't use She Hulk also.


----------



## DanE (Mar 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope, Ammy is pretty cool
> 
> I just stop learning her because I cannot for the life of me master combos that require you to press down,down,(insert button). Its one of the other reasons why I don't use She Hulk also.



Oh yeah the weapons switch combos are hard but still Ill learn them soon, I'm also using Haggar just because I don't know who he is really


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 2, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Oh yeah the weapons switch combos are hard but still Ill learn them soon, I'm also using Haggar just because I don't know who he is really



You mainly stay as the regular weapon most of the time, the only time you switch is...

1. Switching to the Sword after an air combo to OTG, not necessary but it nets good damage. There is another OTG combo that doesn't require switching.

2. Switching to the Whip to use Cold Star against big and slow characters.


----------



## DanE (Mar 2, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You mainly stay as the regular weapon most of the time, the only time you switch is...
> 
> 1. Switching to the Sword after an air combo to OTG, not necessary but it nets good damage. There is another OTG combo that doesn't require switching.
> 
> 2. Switching to the Whip to use Cold Star against big and slow characters.



Oh yes the Prayer Beads , does ice shards are so useful


----------



## Eki (Mar 2, 2011)

has your name always been spiderman?


----------



## DanE (Mar 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> has your name always been spiderman?



nah this is my second user name, still I didnt use my first username for long just about 2 weeks


----------



## Eki (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't believe it wasn't taken already


----------



## Esura (Mar 2, 2011)

Eki get a PS3 so we can take this to the street!

Also, if anyone can get me a Mike Haggar hi res pic/render, I'll make a badass "Mayor of The World" sig. I learned some new tricks on Photoshop.


----------



## Eki (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats money that i could use to buy a better stick :0


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2011)

Eki said:


> Can't believe it wasn't taken already



Easy to, because the actual character is named Spider-man.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2011)

So does the game say Perfect when you actually perfect someone?

Could've sworn I perfected some guy today at the arcades, but nothing showed up. None of my guys got hurt, not even the assist.


----------



## Eki (Mar 3, 2011)

no it doesn't.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey I change the L attack button for H and is much easier because you use the thumb instead of your joint or maybe is just me.


----------



## Eki (Mar 3, 2011)

A regular controller i assume?


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah I dont have an Arcade Joystick but still for me that input makes the gane easier in the Ps3


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Sentinel fucking piece of shit, this character is so cheap.  Can anyone tell me some counters for this guy. Online is so full with spammers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2011)

What team are you using?


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Zero, Chris and Thris or Tish


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Zero, Chris and Thris or Tish



You mean Trish?

*Zero:* There is very little you can do with Zero because he can't cover ground as fast as most character even with his fast command dash. He needs an assist to effectively move in and with Sent's Spit around, it'll shut down your assist calling from afar. I found the most effective way to deal with Sent using Zero is to start charging that Buster and using the shots whenever it is safe and possible. The maxed out version of the Buster grants a knockdown, so if you can land a shot and is good position you need to capitalize immediately.

Don't ever use c.A with Zero against Sent. The range is too poor and the startup is waaay too slow. Opt to use s.A instead as a combo starter.

*Chris:* Take to the sky and start spamming every single gun you have. Preferably the Magnum.

*Trish:* Trish has pretty good range and her dash ain't that bad either. Lay down mines and start pissing off Sentinel with air fireballs. Take your time whittling away his life and catch every single whiff he does. If you see him whiff a c.B or S, and is within dashing range. Get in there and nab a free combo.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 3, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Well, easier said than done. I will usually pick Hsien-Ko. Her dong reflects back his missiles. If he is spamming too hard, I will use the hyper that turns her gold, and switch her out. Then I use her as an assist to get some fresh air, and then find an appropriate punish.



Hard tagging will result in your point character being punished and Hsien-Ko being snapped right back in. 

In most cases and positioning, Lasers neutralizes Gongs and Drones will still fly.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2011)

...I just get Dante to teleport.


----------



## DanE (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh Dante is about 5 characters in one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2011)

sent spammers aren't the problem.. its those who use him efficiently


----------



## Eki (Mar 3, 2011)

I make it my mission to slap all sent. bitches


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Noah (Mar 4, 2011)

I know it's been said a million times already, but I can't stop giggling at this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwXUY6-kgQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 4, 2011)

man, they gotta patch the flames on phoenix when she gets in DP mode.  having two DP on screen is confusing.


----------



## Eki (Mar 4, 2011)

We need Xavier up in this bitch. His hyper would be him launching his wheel chair at you.


----------



## Cash (Mar 4, 2011)

hmm, getting the hang of Mag's BnB now.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2011)

Missing_Nin said:


> man, they gotta patch the flames on phoenix when she gets in DP mode.  having two DP on screen is confusing.



          .


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> I make it my mission to slap all sent. bitches



I had a tough time against a Sentinel player the other day.. until I found out that baiting him to use Sentinel's launcher attack while I'm exactly out of his reach helped me to punish him with Task's hard attack into the swing combo.

Also, punishing his random super with Akuma's lv3 super was orgasmic


----------



## Eki (Mar 4, 2011)

Yup, thats the way to do it. I noticed all Sents do that. They fucking mash that basic combo even when it doesn't hit.

I like to triangle jump with akuma


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 4, 2011)

I was watching this video:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDbWtmL2Yjs[/YOUTUBE]

At the end of it you can see a rematch option, it seems like that playing online via fight requests in arcade mode is the only way to do rematch.. why did they limit it to fight requests? this sucks =/


----------



## Eki (Mar 4, 2011)

You can play in lobbies. Well, if you're good enough to keep your spot and keep playing.
I always see kids join lobbies of 8, and wait about 15-20 minutes to play one time and get raped and then leave.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> You can play in lobbies. Well, if you're good enough to keep your spot and keep playing.
> I always see kids join lobbies of 8, and wait about 15-20 minutes to play one time and get raped and then leave.



Yeah but I'm talking about a case where you wanna play with your friend so you open a lobby for only 2 players, in this case you really want a rematch option.


----------



## Eki (Mar 4, 2011)

umm... yea i suppose. Doesn't really make a difference though imo.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 4, 2011)

So sick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice. 

So many finds, in such a little amount of time.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 4, 2011)

Basically anyone with a "cinematic" Hyper will reset the damage if you DHC it...PLEASE don't patch this shit Capcom! lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2011)

I wish you could do that to Doom's lvl 3.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Mar 4, 2011)

WHEN WILL DLC COME OUT?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2011)

Double-postin', cause I can.


----------



## Eki (Mar 4, 2011)

Played ranked today :0

The first two games, both people quit as i was about to win. Then after that i played about 6 games and won them all. Ranked up, go into searching again.... wait 5 minutes... no one.... try again.... no one again. Even when i tried to do it via training mode no one was joining :taichou


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 4, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> WHEN WILL DLC COME OUT?



We got the first stuff on March 1. Next should be Jill and Shuma on the 15th

A 329 hit, 1 minute 30 seconds long combo

[YOUTUBE]NsYe0aHnQaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 4, 2011)

"by Kusoru"

Nuff said.

More important than the amount of hits done, is it brings up the question of whether dead body infinites are possible outside of training mode.

Semi-related:
More practical combos by Kusoru
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3cJQEmyj_U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2011)

Troll Badguy is so gdlk.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LeiwjJx994[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 4, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So sick.



kusoge


edit: the best thing about Kusoru, is, he's so yomi, but, rather than opting for best possible punish when he has a good read, he opts for the most embarrassing/hilarious punish.

That, and his name literally "Crap Sol"


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL @ this Shitty Sol guy.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 5, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> kusoge
> 
> 
> edit: the best thing about Kusoru, is, he's so yomi, but, rather than opting for best possible punish when he has a good read, he opts for the most embarrassing/hilarious punish.
> ...


Kusol is my idol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 5, 2011)

Duy your boy Richard is sick. His dante is scary as hell.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 5, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Duy your boy Richard is sick. His dante is scary as hell.



Hahahaha yea, him and his fancy combos.

I'm starting to believe he just makes up the combos as he goes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2011)

Shit with Dante, anything is possible.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 5, 2011)

I scored a 90 something hit combo today.. I feel special.


----------



## Eki (Mar 5, 2011)

it only last for so long 


I turned on the announcements option and i keep forgetting to turn the shit off


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

Am I the only person having trouble with Dante?

I hate how pressing H in the air more than once in a row makes you cancel into some bullshit move in the air.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 5, 2011)

Phoenix Mirror matches

[YOUTUBE]PsiIfic0y7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 5, 2011)

i cant decide between gettin this or Mortal Kombat next month


----------



## Eki (Mar 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Am I the only person having trouble with Dante?
> 
> I hate how pressing H in the air more than once in a row makes you cancel into some bullshit move in the air.



lol i do it all the time . Just have to be patient while doing air combos with him.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol i do it all the time . Just have to be patient while doing air combos with him.



Its really freaking hard being patient in this hectic game though.

Viewtiful Joe and Chun Li is a major, major fucking pain as well. 

I'm getting better with Chun though as it seems you have to press the buttons mutiple times really fast to get Lightning Legs instead of pressing it one time, then another time and cancel into some bullshit gun move with Dante. Also, I sometimes don't even mind canceling into Lightning Legs cause its actually useful and I can combo off it instead of Dante's H cancels.


----------



## Eki (Mar 5, 2011)

lol yea it is. Just gotta pace yourself. Like... i dunno. I just try to keep calm as long as i can. Or i'll just crack and get fucking pissed and lose 

I cannot play with chun. It just seems like she only has one move and it annoys me ;[


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2011)

that vid was sick, i can only reach 130-135 hit combos.. 

good shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2011)

Nova said:


> i cant decide between gettin this or Mortal Kombat next month



Wait till MK9 comes out and see which one was more well received by fans, then make your choice.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 5, 2011)

Duy thanks for the matches.. Damn I still have a way to go.. but I knew that already.. practice practice and practice it is


----------



## Eki (Mar 5, 2011)

Mortal Kombat never appealed to me.

AND HOLY SHIT. Ive had about 12 people quit on me today.


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

I had an incident as well.

Dude tried to lame out a win with Sentinel with X Factor but I won, with a perfect nonetheless....on all his characters, only using X-23, without any assistance or X Factor. He then proceed to send a shitload of hate mail, calling me a cheat.

X-23 is god.


----------



## Eki (Mar 5, 2011)

x-23/deadpool/dante 


even though i suck ass with dante


----------



## Esura (Mar 5, 2011)

X-23/Trish/Tron....again

I'm whoring the shit out of X-23 though. I try to stay on point with her as long as I possibly can. Tron's Gustaff Flame assist is fucking awesome, plain and simple. I don't really use Trish as an assist considering her assists (best one being Peekaboo) fail, all the fucking time, unless I use it in conjecture with Tron's or X-23's combos. That said, Trish has a good mix up, trap rush down game going on. Dive kick is such a mindfuck crossup on many people online. Alot of people think it is an overhead so they block high, then I hit with a crouching magic series. Or they'll think it'll hit in front of them but instead goes behind them, leaving them open for a magic series. Doesn't help that I use double jumps and fly alot so they can't predict "when" I'm going to do it.  Trish is my last resort if my other characters fail, and she is normally enough to take out the rest of the team.


----------



## Eki (Mar 5, 2011)

x23 is just so fast and combo friendly :33

Yea trish is pretty good with those dive kicks. Especially with an assist.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2011)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Duy thanks for the matches.. Damn I still have a way to go.. but I knew that already.. practice practice and practice it is



GGs to you too. Too bad it was pretty laggy the whole time.


----------



## Eki (Mar 6, 2011)

40 and 8 say whaaaaaaaat


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2011)

Also, I realized something.

Unranked Win/Lose ratio is absolute shit and should not be taken at face value. I just realized that my wins went up when I played and won in Arcade mode and Shadow Battle.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 6, 2011)

This is my fav Kusoru vid:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmVCHCrp2r0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


The song just makes it all the more lulz.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like no spectator mode anytime soon, as expected.



> Marvel vs Capcom 3 Producer Ryota Niitsuma did an interview with 4Gamer recently in which he talked a bit about the lack of spectator mode in online play, and forthcoming DLC characters. MadMan's Cafe translated a few of the more interesting bits.
> 
> "Ryota: "We threw in all the elements including ranking match, free match, rankings and the lobby, but we couldn't add in a spectator mode.
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, I just read that at SRK like a hour ago.

That sucks. This would more than likely hamper the online community though. Oh well, I still have Arcana Heart 3 and Blazblue.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 6, 2011)

useful glitch if anyone hasn't seen it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWvdm0n38Ws&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

basically reset damage scaling and reset hitstun.  involves cinematic super + non hitting super (or where the character don't actually hit like sent's drones).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2011)

Missing_Nin said:


> useful glitch if anyone hasn't seen it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWvdm0n38Ws&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> basically reset damage scaling and reset hitstun.  involves cinematic super + non hitting super (or where the character don't actually hit like sent's drones).



Yea I feel more inclined to using Storm now. But I'm having a hard time letting Zero go from my team. I need to keep Wolverine and Sentinel on the team, cause they're EZ Mode.


----------



## Eki (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't mind there being no spectator mode really... cause the next kid won't know whats coming at him


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay.. only one more trophy left from getting platinum, and it's the most annoying one - "Combat specialist"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

So I played this at Best Buy on a giant TV on Saturday. My team was Akuma, Deadpool, and Iron Man.

I couldn't do Akuma's uppercut for some reason and somehow switched to Deadpool. I didn't know any of his moves and the controls were alien to me. I managed to pull off his HP/turbo bar finsher though. 

Pretty fun, I guess, but I wish I knew what the fuck was going on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2011)

Gotta say even though Ryu is extremely basic, he's pretty solid overall. Might use him on my "online team".


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 7, 2011)

A tip for the trophy collectors here: to get the most annoying trophy (AKA "Combat specialist") go to the leaderboards screen and nag all the 1st rank players and above (just copy your request and paste it to all others) and hopefully some kind person will help you much like someone helped me.

^ Beside this specific trophy all the other trophies are pretty easy to get.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Gotta say even though Ryu is extremely basic, he's pretty solid overall. Might use him on my "online team".



LETS PLAY BROSEPH!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> LETS PLAY BROSEPH!



Shit didn't see the message till now, playing with friends on COD at the moment. I'll add you on PSN, and when I'm done I'll message you, if I'm not done anytime soon then I'm good with playing tomorrow if that's fine by you.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 7, 2011)

All good, just let me know.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 7, 2011)

I know this is a bit old but LOL at the "leaked" pictures of strider and frank west. Boy that sure was a big surprise!!!


----------



## Eki (Mar 7, 2011)

Strider would be nice in this game. Except i would believe they would take out his shooting orbs super or w/e the fuck it is


----------



## Sito (Mar 8, 2011)

Just got this game, fucking badass


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 8, 2011)

Super Skrull and MODOK and Akuma....shits fun.

Felisha is fun too.


----------



## delirium (Mar 8, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Super Skrull and MODOK and Akuma....shits fun.
> 
> Felisha is fun too.



I just started messing with Felicia, too. The team so far is Chun/Felicia/MODOK. I haven't taken it online, yet, but I feel like Felicia is really underrated right now. She's got some shenanigans up her sleeve.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2011)

Felicia is underrated and her grab range is impressive to say the least.

---

Reveal Trailers: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_oUF4MgLj0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faJAotleLps&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe she can dash behind you. Ive played a few felicias, all about that pressure.


Saw this kid with 62 Hours played offline and 32 hours online with 1,000 wins and 100 losses.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2011)

Some people have no lives, it's as simple as that. 

What was his team Eki?


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2011)

Ammy, zero, doom? I can't remember. I just remember i couldn't do shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2011)

Cold Star + Hidden Missles with Zero cross-ups?


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Gotta say even though Ryu is extremely basic, he's pretty solid overall. Might use him on my "online team".



I havent met someone skilled enough with ryu to take down my akuma. Who is awesome btw. So far Akuma+Dante+sentinel though I am considering replacing sent with iron man. Sentinel is pretty much assist+ clean up/ shut downer. If he's the last left+ X factor I can easily wipe teams out.


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Cold Star + Hidden Missles with Zero cross-ups?


Yea i believe so.


Shoddragon said:


> I havent met someone skilled enough with ryu to take down my akuma. Who is awesome btw. So far Akuma+Dante+sentinel though I am considering replacing sent with iron man. Sentinel is pretty much assist+ clean up/ shut downer. If he's the last left+ X factor I can easily wipe teams out.



I play keep away with people like you. Run away until you have no more x- factor then activate my x-factor


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> Saw this kid with 62 Hours played offline and 32 hours online with 1,000 wins and 100 losses.





Violent-nin said:


> Some people have no lives, it's as simple as that.



           .


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> Saw this kid with 62 Hours played offline and 32 hours online with 1,000 wins and 100 losses.


Holy shit wha?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2011)

Running away from people with level 3 X-factor is fun as hell with Spiderman. Web swing + Web Zip + Air Dash rinse and repeat. Most people are too stupid to know how to catch me and when they make a mistake, just Web Zip right  into them and go into my combo and kill their final character easily.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> Yea i believe so.
> 
> 
> I play keep away with people like you. Run away until you have no more x- factor then activate my x-factor



That doesn't work with me


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G-TxT0zD5ok[/YOUTUBE]
I found this pretty funny


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 8, 2011)

Soooo I want to bulid a Phoenix team who should I put in it?

Sentinel and Task?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2011)

You definitely don't want my advice on that one.


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2011)

task/sent/phoenix.


use Sents gay ass low assist with taskmaster.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 8, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Soooo I want to bulid a Phoenix team who should I put in it?
> 
> Sentinel and Task?



Wolverine or Magneto on point, followed by Sentinel, then Phoenix.

Reasons?
Wolverine and Magneto do good damage without meter and build a lot of it, granted you can do the Magneto combos. Sentinel because you're gimping yourself if you don't have him.

I personally don't like Phoenix, cause she's too much of a liability.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 8, 2011)

Sentinel Morrigan

Spam morrigan meter build assist and camp it up with Sent


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2011)

You just risk losing you're character if you spam with morrigan.  Especially if you're playing against someone who knows what you're doing and is going to catch you on it and punish it hard.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 8, 2011)

Nah

Just spam more stuff and you'll win


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2011)

Morrigan assist is so fast, you can barely hit her unless your opponent is stupid as hell.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2011)

She's only vulnerable when she's raising her hand to give you the meter build, after that you can't hit her.


----------



## Ishamael (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah the thing is ridiculously safe. 

Shuma looks like a fun character to play and Jill seems pretty bland at this point but I'll reserve judgment till I play her. Her lever 3 looks cool, hope its as fun as FSE.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Wolverine or Magneto on point, followed by Sentinel, then Phoenix.
> 
> Reasons?
> Wolverine and Magneto do good damage without meter and build a lot of it, granted you can do the Magneto combos. Sentinel because you're gimping yourself if you don't have him.
> ...



I like Magneto alittle more. I use Wolverine in another team anyways.

I know she is. What's her health meter 420 right? I like her just because she is liability. It's like russian roulette. I know I will lose alot cause  of her but I just want a high risk character.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 8, 2011)

Morrigan's meter assist is almost impossible to punish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Still lacks Juggernaut. Otherwise I might purchase.


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2011)

Hulk is the new juggernaut. You mad?


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still lacks Juggernaut. Otherwise I might purchase.



I hope he is a DLC


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Hulk is nothing compared to Juggernaut.  Never was, never will be.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 8, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Morrigan's meter assist is almost impossible to punish.



If he spams that shit he becomes predictable. Shinku Hadouken on anticipation. Tried this againsta Dormammu/Morrigasn who was building meterto spam his chaotic flame hyper. As soon as Morrigan popped the third time, she met my Shinku Hadouken.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 8, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> If he spams that shit he becomes predictable. Shinku Hadouken on anticipation. Tried this againsta Dormammu/Morrigasn who was building meterto spam his chaotic flame hyper. As soon as Morrigan popped the third time, she met my Shinku Hadouken.



Sentinel Spit + Morrigan Assist = You ain't doing shit about it.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 8, 2011)

Im gonna buy the game with my new PS3 Slim and im wondering is the
Collectors Edition worth it's price ? Or im better just buying the normal game
and when the DLC comes out buy the 2 other characters in the PSN Store.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *Sentinel* Spit + Morrigan Assist = You ain't doing shit about it.



You mention Sentinel like a bunch of times in this thread. You really love Sentinel huh?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> You mention Sentinel like a bunch of times in this thread. You really love Sentinel huh?



Only character I know how to win with.

My strategy is to pick low HP characters so they can run in and die fast so I can Level 3 X-Factor the hell out of Sentinel.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Only character I know how to win with.
> 
> My strategy is to pick low HP characters so they can run in and die fast so I can Level 3 X-Factor the hell out of Sentinel.



I've been raping Sentinel users online with X-23 and Trish though.

Sentinel isn't really too bad until Level 3 X-Factor. Makes him completely broken. Typically I snap back someone's Sentinel in early so I can just rid myself of this occurance like with Phoenix, although at least with Phoenix, I can kill her in one combo. It takes fucking forever to kill Sentinel it seems and I have to do some pretty elaborate combos in order to kill him in one go.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally worked out a nice two stock death combo against Sentinel for my team, no X-Factor required of course.

Now to see if I can similar damage off of anything more practical than a j.M.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 9, 2011)

TBH I would not even bother to play a team with no Sentinel.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel the Sentinel love.


----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2011)

I've used Sent about 8 times


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> I've used Sent about 8 times



Did you lose any of those 8 times?


----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes. Cause I don't know how to use such a huge fucker


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sentinel isn't really too bad until Level 3 X-Factor. Makes him completely broken.



His assist is easily one of the best in the game


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2011)

People still playing this?


----------



## Cash (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep, pretty fun game overall.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 9, 2011)

It´s only really fun for me when i play with people i know. Randoms are no fun.


----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2011)

Im starting to lose more often. Bitches stepping up their game finally


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> Im starting to lose more often. Bitches stepping up their game finally



It's cause you lack Sentinel.


----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2011)

I despise him. So i don't use him


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> I despise him. So i don't use him like to lose



There fixed it.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2011)

If Sent isn't on your team you won't enjoy the game as much. Or at least that's how it was for me. 

My friend is apparently spanking guys left and right online with his Sent/Doom/Dante team. I never really found this game too fun outside of playing with him. I can't see myself playing randoms for a few hours and constantly running into Sent/Doom/???? teams.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 9, 2011)

I've haven't played online yet honestly.

I can't stand lag and will rage if I lose due to it.

I just go to local tournaments and get it in really.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> I despise him. So i don't use him



You have something against good characters?


----------



## Cash (Mar 9, 2011)

meh, he doesnt like to use Sentinel. not that big of a deal.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 9, 2011)

Gotta troll some friends after watching this 

[YOUTUBE]eK3YseTHEBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 9, 2011)

It looks like you need an assist to be out to do it. It doesn't look worth trying imo.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 9, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> It looks like you need an assist to be out to do it. It doesn't look worth trying imo.



The entire point is to catch the opponent's assist character in a combo. Not that hard to do unless it's one of the quick assists. The fact you can DHC into it means that you don't even need Zero to be the one that catches the assist.


----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> If Sent isn't on your team you won't enjoy the game as much. Or at least that's how it was for me.
> 
> My friend is apparently spanking guys left and right online with his Sent/Doom/Dante team. I never really found this game too fun outside of playing with him. I can't see myself playing randoms for a few hours and constantly running into Sent/Doom/???? teams.



I enjoy it. But i am getting quite tired of seeing the same teams lately. Mostly the Akuma/Wolverines 



Grimmjow said:


> I've haven't played online yet honestly.
> 
> I can't stand lag and will rage if I lose due to it.
> 
> I just go to local tournaments and get it in really.


Are you on PS3?



bbq sauce said:


> You have something against good characters?



hmm, i like to use real skill i suppose. I guess thats why i like Viper in SSf4


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 9, 2011)

Also, Magneto, Sentinel, and Phoenix are the main team. I'm working on them tho since Magneto and Phoenix are new characters to the team.



C_Akutabi said:


> The entire point is to catch the opponent's assist character in a combo. Not that hard to do unless it's one of the quick assists. The fact you can DHC into it means that you don't even need Zero to be the one that catches the assist.


I'm not saying it's hard to do and that it's stupid if you want to do it it's just not for me that's why I said it's not worth trying.


Eki said:


> Are you on PS3?



Sadly, no. I got a arcade stick and a fight pad so I didn't buy it for ps3.


----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh. Ive played a shit load of games online, and I've only ever had about 8 laggy games. At the most.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 9, 2011)

That's good to hear. I just hated Blazblue with the lag and I haven't really played a fighter online since.

Well Super Street Fighter was good. I played that for awhile.


----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2011)

never played Blazblue ;/

Street fighter online for 360 plays pretty good. Not so much on PS3 :X


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol, "real skills".


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> You have something against good characters?



He might not think of him as a good character. That's the thing. I do too. Whenever I step online, 90% of the teams I face HAS to have Sent. Only 5% of those play him decently. For me, I don't like to associate myself with those people.

Kinda what ruins Ken in SSF4.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> hmm, i like to use real skill i suppose. I guess thats why i like Viper in SSf4



But Viper is solely execution, not exactly "skill."


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't run into sents. I guess being stuck between a 7/8 lord/ranger/dr. isn't so bad lol


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> hmm, i like to use real skill i suppose. I guess thats why i like Viper in SSf4



when u say shit like this you sorta lose alot of credit. 

I'm also a person who sorta shys away from the characters that are pretty much dominant under various circumstances. But consider the fact that Sent is a huge pretty slow easily punishable target and u realize it does take skill to use him properly and have some decent execution to fly and unfly at will. 

I'm a dude who played Vega in vanilla SF, Guy in Super SF4, Carl in Blaz, Raven in tekken lol...

I can't really complain if i go thru hell and others have it easy. tho when u do beast, u get respect.

My only thing is that i like to just really explore and find things out on my own half the time. Thats just half the enjoyment for me. And too damn often its like people dont try new stuff and just ride the wave. the community gets stale until some stream happens and they see someone beast with some brand new ish. then they finally decide to switch or copy. I remember seeing Combofiend play mvc3....dude used a team i was so training. wit Task/She Hulk. I said fuuuck (hence me messing wit Felicia now...nowhere near as . then wong went ham wit her too. Im nowhere near as good as these cats but i respect their push to try different ish and just come up wit madness. I just wish my execution was godly. and my reflexes were better lol.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm with Eki on this. Sentinel spam is annoying, not unbeatable...just very annoying and boring.

Actually, the constant use of the same characters is boring me in this game and I'm considering going back to SSF4. Well, I already stopped playing it anyways for Pokemon Black actually. 

I really want to learn BB and AH3 a bit more when I get the time, but I'm trying to pwn on some PKMN at the moment.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 10, 2011)

i cant lie, that rotation shit in Pokemon sounds kinda hype. too bad new pokemon be lookin random as fuck.

i'm kinda mad at myself. I was starting to get real consistent FINALLY with Guy in SSF4 lol. and my matchup knowledge was getting so on point....then fuckin MvC3 made me forget it all and botched my feel for the game lol. Now i'm just scrubby across the board again.

i just want KOF13 dammit. 

....I think i want to add Sentinel to my Skrull and MODOK . Akuma is a beast but I want to beast with Skrull and forcing people to either sit back or jump into a grab and just win off 500,000 damage free grabs lol. Akuma doesnt do much to force this. I like MODOKs little float bomb.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 10, 2011)

Yo, I'll kill you guys in Pokemon!!!
Well I don't know the current Metagame and strats so I gotta catch up with some stuff. Haven't played seriously since the early days of D/P.

Sentinel is pretty hard to play when the other guy knows what he's doing. People actually snap in Sentinel at my arcade so they can just roflstomp on him before he can Level 3 X-Factor.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah a lot of people have started doing that a lot lately myself included, prefer to get Sentinel out of the mix ASAP and not deal with Level 3 X-factor and Drone Assist.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 10, 2011)

juggling around two teams. dante/akuma/sentinel and akuma/ironman/phoenix(mainly for dark phoenix). thoughts/suggestions on ways to use them to their best?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm with eki, sent doesn't appeal to me, i haven't even bothered playing with him yet 

I do understand people use him for easier wins though


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 10, 2011)

Eki said:


> hmm, i like to use real skill i suppose. I guess thats why i like Viper in SSf4



Winning = real skills.

Winning tier list (no Charlie Sheen):

Good player with good character
Good player with bad character
Bad player with good character
Bad player with bad character


----------



## Wicked (Mar 10, 2011)

Can somebody make me a Crapcom avatar in Capcom lettering? I'll rep you but it won't mean much


----------



## Eki (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 11, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

Just rented this game, wow, game is fucking awesome! Dante kicks fuckin ass mwahahaha fuck fuckin yeah


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Winning = real skills.
> 
> *Winning tier list (no Charlie Sheen):*
> 
> ...





Too funny.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 11, 2011)

Marvel vs. Capcom 3 ranks 2nd in U.S. sales for February


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 11, 2011)

I fucking hate PS3 system updates.


----------



## Eki (Mar 12, 2011)

The price you have to pay for such thing. Xbox takes only seconds


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> The price you have to pay for such thing. Xbox takes only seconds



Hell, its still free and I still don't get large quantities of lag, except for certain games....like this one. Games like CoD and SSF4 feels the same to me, Live and PSN...except the latter is free.


----------



## Eki (Mar 12, 2011)

it would be so much better with out having to pay D:

Fucking taking our beloved moneys for such a great time


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have to pay anything, but still, it's annoying, and time-consuming.

Anyways, it's been primarily Akuma and Sentinel that have been my mains at this point.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 12, 2011)

how do i better fast at this game.

had it for a day, shits awesome, but still cant beat hard mode difficulty, i dont block as im not precise enough at it for it to be effective.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 12, 2011)

So...what would you consider the best "Anti-Sentinel" characters?

I've been on the receiving end of losses due to facing Spidey and Hsien-ko.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 12, 2011)

k well ive thrown away tryin to block at my level its not as necessary anyways, but i have learned some nice stuff, impressed with how much progress ive made so far, in games like sc4 and ssbb, a lot of the intermediate stuff is harder to do.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 12, 2011)

Blocking not necessary?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2011)

*@ Nova:* The best way to get good at this game is to seriously sit in training mode. Work out possible hit confirms, combos, and various setups on how to open your opponent. Learning how to block and whatnot is straight up from experience and your own reactions. Compared to MvC2 this game is much easier and lenient in terms of blocking.

Back in MvC2 it was extremely hard to react and block Magneto's high-low mixups. In this game you can condition your eyes to see how high Magneto went off the ground to know whether to block high or low.  

Blocking is literally THE BEST option in fighting games in a vast majority of situations, especially in Marvel. Opting to not block in this game is a guaranteed loss of character extremely fast. Any scrub can do 50-60% combos in this game.

*@ Kagekatsu:* Amaterasu's Cold Star spamming is very effective against Sent. She gets good high-low mixups off of his big body as well. With proper assists I think Ammy does the best against Sent.

I would say Dante+Sentinel Drone assist does well against Sentinel but that matchup changes when the opponent's Sentinel have Doom's Missile assist. It becomes a lot harder for Dante to close in from there.

Pretty much the best matchup against Sentinel is Sentinel himself. Sentinel has a pretty hard time dealing with a strong pressure character that has their own Sentinel Drone assist.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 12, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Pretty much the best matchup against Sentinel is Sentinel himself. Sentinel has a pretty hard time dealing with a strong pressure character that has their own Sentinel Drone assist.



But then the oppenent's Sent becomes the best match-up against your Sent. 

Chris' prone shots?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 12, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Nova:* The best way to get good at this game is to seriously sit in training mode. Work out possible hit confirms, combos, and various setups on how to open your opponent. Learning how to block and whatnot is straight up from experience and your own reactions. Compared to MvC2 this game is much easier and lenient in terms of blocking.
> 
> Back in MvC2 it was extremely hard to react and block Magneto's high-low mixups. In this game you can condition your eyes to see how high Magneto went off the ground to know whether to block high or low.
> 
> Blocking is literally THE BEST option in fighting games in a vast majority of situations, especially in Marvel. Opting to not block in this game is a guaranteed loss of character extremely fast. Any scrub can do 50-60% combos in this game.



i have been sitting in training mode. i got this game yesterday, looked at my stats and hours played, already put about 4 hours into training mode, 3 other hours in arcade and missions. i am 100x better then i was when i started due to training mode. My dante actually rapes people online around my skill level, but i have not practiced any other characters, so i lose most of the time because its basically dante vs 3 people. He is in 100% of my matches so far, pretty much 4 hours into just him.

Yeah i just did some online for about an hour, i started to block, its much more flexible and easier to block versus real people around my skill level then the cpu's, cpu's are like perfect so its pretty damn hard but im gettin decent at blocking.

game is fun, but still havent found another character as fun as dante yet, really tryin to get someone, maybe zero, or chun li, still havent tried like 15 people.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> But then the oppenent's Sent becomes the best match-up against your Sent.
> 
> Chris' prone shots?



If you're free calling Sent like that to apply pressure using the assist, it pretty much means he's your last character anyways so you need not worry. This'll force your opponent to tag out Sent or forced to play a much more defensive game. Then the end result will usually turn out with Sent vs. Sent 1v1. Which is where you both try to sneak in the instant overhead like there is no tomorrow. No matter how much life you have, if you both have level 3 X-Factor in stock, you're both gonna die from one hit anyways.

I think Chris is a terrible character.


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Should i get this game..?
I'm bored of nsuns2.....


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 12, 2011)

@Duy: Basically, anyone who is small enough to duck and avoid Sentinel's beam spam stands a good chance.

I also found Deadpool's slide dash rush can work through as well.

Also, I got not one, but two messages from defeated opponents calling me a "Fucking Noob Spammer" when I did beat them with Sentinel.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> Should i get this game..?
> I'm bored of nsuns2.....


Get it when its cheaper.

Buy this and Blazblue.


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Get it when its cheaper.
> 
> Buy this and *Blazblue.*


Meh.????????????????


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

Blazblue is Guilty Gear incarnate son. Git wit it!

I slightly have a tinge of buyer's remorse with this game though, which is why I said wait til it gets cheaper. Its an ok game, but I feel gypped after spending $60 on it.


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

If i just sell nsuns2, and buy this......


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Blazblue is Guilty Gear incarnate son. Git wit it!



Fuck no, no it's not.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't know if you guys seen this screen yet, but it shows Frank West and Strider



Possible DLC's  char for later maybe or Fake not sure?!
Theres also some char that appear in some endings like Blade. Is it just for
the story or maybe they are thinking of adding those that are in cutscene.

Well I wouldn't mind if they add those char I love them, cause from the DLC
comming this month only one im interested in is Jill Valentine


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 12, 2011)

Probably fake.

For one, Frank's icon looks too much like his TvC model compared to the others. Plus, I would have expected the designers to just label him "Frank". They certainly didn't refer to Wesker or Chris by their full names.


----------



## Cash (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope its not fake. My body couldnt handle Frank AND Strider.


----------



## Eki (Mar 12, 2011)

They should just add strider so that we can rape all the sent bitches :3


----------



## valerian (Mar 12, 2011)

They should just add gambit so that we can rape all the sent bitches :3


----------



## Eki (Mar 12, 2011)

DragonBall vs Capcom


----------



## valerian (Mar 12, 2011)

Kamehameha vs Hadouken: Fate of two projectiles


----------



## Eki (Mar 12, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2011)

i find in your face characters like felicia and wolverine to be very anti-sentinel.  keeping the pressure on him, and not give him too much time to use attacks. this atleast work for me.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 12, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> They should just add gambit so that we can rape all the sent bitches :3



Please God make this happen.



~Gesy~ said:


> i find in your face characters like felicia and wolverine to be very anti-sentinal.  keeping the pressure on him, and not give him too much time to use attacks. this atleast work for me.



It's funny how the main objective of the game is to have strategies and a team constructed to take out Sentinel.

Though it's funny when you see them crash from the sky after you have taken their Sentinels out first. Especially teams with low health to quickly pull out a lvl 3 X Factor full hyper bar Sentinel.


----------



## Eki (Mar 12, 2011)

I find myself activating xfactor pretty fucking early when all my characters are low on health from fucking sents frying pan shit


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck no, no it's not.



Yes it is. Totally is. 

I totally get that GG vibe from Blazblue even though Blazblue has its own style. I do like GG's characters better though. Imagine the new Guilty Gear game thats being made right now being done in Blazblue style? Epic fangasm...


After beating a gym in Pokemon Black, I went and played a game of MvC3 online before I went to bed...and my god rage quitters piss me the fuck off to no end. I seriously almost perfected a team of Dante/Wesker/Sent with just X-23 and no assist using.

This is why recording matches should be in the game.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay, at the higher levels, all the other players kill me with air combos.

I SUCK at using air combos, I require assistance so I can use air combos, please.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 13, 2011)

If you buy both shuma and jill DLC there's no hope for you.


----------



## Corran (Mar 13, 2011)

So I ordered MvC3 and should be here within a week and I decided to play MvC2 to try and practice a little. Oh my god I suck so bad at it


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 13, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Okay, at the higher levels, all the other players kill me with air combos.
> 
> I SUCK at using air combos, I require assistance so I can use air combos, please.



A, B, C, S, Super Jump, A, B, C, S.

Sick.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 13, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> A, B, C, S, Super Jump, A, B, C, S.
> 
> Sick.



This.

After you learn how to do this, try to add an OTG into another combo. Slowly. learn how to do the combo, then add something new everytime, and practice it.
You can add at the start, middle, or end of combos.


----------



## Cash (Mar 13, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> A, B, C, S, Super Jump, A, B, C, S.
> 
> Sick.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> Marvel vs. Capcom 3 ranks 2nd in U.S. sales for February




I really am going to buy this game sooner or later.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 13, 2011)

im dying over here laughing


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yes it is. Totally is.
> 
> I totally get that GG vibe from Blazblue even though Blazblue has its own style. I do like GG's characters better though. Imagine the new Guilty Gear game thats being made right now being done in Blazblue style? Epic fangasm...



No, it's not. It's an animu ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Chinese copy of what GG is. It doesn't have the style, vibe or feeling what GG has. I want the new GG to be made in GG style with netplay. That's it. Fuck blazblue.


----------



## Cash (Mar 13, 2011)

Blazblue is overrated.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 13, 2011)

I finally got to play MvC3. I picked up the game pretty fast.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No, it's not. It's an animu ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Chinese copy of what GG is. It doesn't have the style, vibe or feeling what GG has. I want the new GG to be made in GG style with netplay. That's it. Fuck blazblue.


Tch, tch, tch...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 13, 2011)

Combofiend is my hero! 

Anyone up for some games on the 360? I have a new team I need to break in.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm still learning how to get the air combo done right, problem is, I don't how to execute it properly because I'm still breaking my button mashing habit.

I'm starting to think, if I'm ever going to be able to match the more intermediate players...would you recommend buying a joystick?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> massive amounts of faggotry



'kay                    .


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> I'm still learning how to get the air combo done right, problem is, I don't how to execute it properly because I'm still breaking my button mashing habit.
> 
> I'm starting to think, if I'm ever going to be able to match the more intermediate players...would you recommend buying a joystick?



Depends. 

A joystick won't auto make you better. You'll have to learn how to use the stick and the stick isn't for everyone. 



Hangat?r said:


> 'kay                    .


Never understood this unfounded dislike of Blazblue...well actually I do know why which bbq kindly explained to me awhile back but it seems trivial to me personally. Then again, I was never in Guilty Gear hardcore.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 13, 2011)

Shuma Catrath looks more creepy then the actual model.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 13, 2011)

Their too expensive anyway to buy, but I understand your point.

I blame myself for going on a 10-win ranked match streak against scrubs that undoubtedly made me feel invincible.

And then I'm pitted against opponents that actually KNOW how to play, and have proper reflexes to boot. .


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 13, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Shuma Catrath looks more creepy then the actual model.



Silly Ryuji, that isn't how you spell adorable.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 13, 2011)

I really do enjoy this game, if only I had xbox live. Then maybe I can enjoy this game even more. Though I have a minor question.  What games are Trom, Wesker, Haggar from?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2011)

So ye, Magneto infinite. 10 more years.


----------



## Eki (Mar 13, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> I'm still learning how to get the air combo done right, problem is, I don't how to execute it properly because I'm still breaking my button mashing habit.
> 
> I'm starting to think, if I'm ever going to be able to match the more intermediate players...would you recommend buying a joystick?





Esura said:


> Depends.
> 
> A joystick won't auto make you better. You'll have to learn how to use the stick and the stick isn't for everyone.



If you do decide to get a joystick, should get a cheap one. HE stick is only about $49.99


This way if you like it you can just go buy a TE stick. As far as air combo's go, just hold in the direction you want to go and press S?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2011)

You have to do a combo in the air first, but after that, yes. down builds 1 bar, sideways 50% and up zero. But people can just mash 360+s and they'll get out, usually.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 13, 2011)

how long does it take for you guys to get good at this game? was it right out the bat, or over a long time like a year or something(mvc2, sf4 too)


----------



## Eki (Mar 13, 2011)

I played MvC2 for a couple months. Got bored of the unbalanced shit. Been playing ss4 for a while, though i still suck.

I was quite horrible at the get go, but as i got familiar with my team and the way the game works i got better


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 13, 2011)

I was good in TvC so here after 2 days i was better than about 80% of the current online population.


I'm not into it as much and I still play blazblue though so I'm not that good overall.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 13, 2011)

i figure ill just spend my time doin the missions for my characters and tryin to accomplish them and hopefully that will help me


----------



## Noah (Mar 13, 2011)

Eki said:


> If you do decide to get a joystick, should get a cheap one. HE stick is only about $49.99



That the one I have. What's the stamina/durability on these? I think the stick is breaking on me. I've been noticing a lag the past few days when I try to do anything to the left.


----------



## Eki (Mar 13, 2011)

yea, ive read that the sticks tend to break after a while. Should buy some sanwa parts for it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 13, 2011)

Bionic-ARRRRRRRRM!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 14, 2011)

man fuck spamming. keep meeting people online who spamspamspamspamspamspam, whether it be assists or long range bullshit. kills my dante quick as fuck, i cant even do anything, those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone who spams blindly has a ton of weak spots, they key is just pinpointing them and abusing it to push them far out of their comfort zone.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm never getting tired of this match......EVER.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqKlK8-4glw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Mar 14, 2011)

That top 16 was great. Shout out to "Kevin Bacon", he's bodied me in a BBCS tourney a couple of months ago.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 14, 2011)

Justin really really choked in the last 2 games. Props to Combofiend nonetheless.

West Coast represent!!!

Can't wait for Evo this year after watching Final Round. Gonna be extra drunk and extra hype.


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2011)

Told ya'll Spencer is a good character 

Final Round was mad hype. Big ups to Combofiend rockin that Task/Spencer combo. His Shulk is nice, too. Makes me wanna drop Hsien-Ko and make another team with her while I get a more legit character to be on point for my Task/Spencer team.


----------



## Cash (Mar 14, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yeah, I'm never getting tired of this match......EVER.....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqKlK8-4glw[/YOUTUBE]



 Sentinel got owned. Seriously good fight though, wow. Marn a cocky bastard too. I like him but nice to see him get owned like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2011)

Noah said:


> That the one I have. What's the stamina/durability on these? I think the stick is breaking on me. I've been noticing a lag the past few days when I try to do anything to the left.


If it's the SE, just swap out the stock stick for a Sanwa/Seimitsu. Should come out rather easily.


Eki said:


> yea, ive read that the sticks tend to break after a while. Should buy some sanwa parts for it.


For SE, yes. TE sticks are built with arcade parts that are designed to take a beating, though. Also, Sanwa is not the end-all of arcade parts. Really depends on your preference. 


Nova said:


> man fuck spamming. keep meeting people online who spamspamspamspamspamspam, whether it be assists or long range bullshit. kills my dante quick as fuck, i cant even do anything, those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


This reads as "I really suck arse, fuck me I'm so bad".


----------



## Wicked (Mar 14, 2011)

If you don't shut your honkey ass up...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2011)

Only if I wanted to grace your level, little man.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey man, way to pick on the newbie


----------



## Wicked (Mar 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Only if I wanted to grace your level, little man.



Little man? Dude i'm not even a small fry .

@Nova

Who are you calling a newbie? . You've just barely been walking around the block.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2011)

You're smaller than Arnie, chil'.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol please keep trying because you fail miserably


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 14, 2011)

no, he poked fun at me, i was referring to myself


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone burned this game yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2011)

I did. Onto Verbatim DL.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 14, 2011)

LoL bellend, you dnl NBA JAM or what?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2011)

Nope, fuck that game. :3


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 14, 2011)

You mad gay bro.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2011)

You taught me well, shifu.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2011)

So sad I missed the tournament, epic match/comeback by Combofiend regardless.


----------



## Eki (Mar 14, 2011)

Ive had bullshit like that many times. I feel you marn.... i feel your fat titties


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 14, 2011)

Bull shit? He dropped combos and made mistakes.. 

SUCH BULLSHIT TO LOSE WHEN I FUCK UP ARGH


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm the best at this game. I beat up everyone in the world and got tired of doing it.


----------



## Eki (Mar 14, 2011)

CMX for Evo 2011, BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm the best at this game. I beat up everyone in the world and got tired of doing it.



Lies, you can't do nothing without Juggernaut.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 14, 2011)

The hell did "Eki" get banned for?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2011)

Sex with a minor, I told him to ask for ID....guy doesn't listen.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2011)

Eki is banned from what?


----------



## Eki (Mar 14, 2011)

lol it was a joke-ban kind of thing. More like a trap really.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 15, 2011)

Shuma's ending


----------



## G (Mar 15, 2011)

Bought the game yesterday..
Got so pissed from the combos i throwed my controller in the floor 
Going to buy a new controller
today.. And train the combos a lot.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> Bought the game yesterday..
> Got so pissed from the combos i throwed my controller in the floor
> Going to buy a new controller
> today.. And train the combos a lot.



The timing on some characters combos are ridiculous (damn X-23's feint combo loop). I'm not seeing too many people pull of decent long combos mid match either.

Also, fuck combos with assists. I have to damn near mash to get many off.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 15, 2011)

combos are hard.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2011)

...

         .


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2011)

Wait, what? :S


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 15, 2011)

...?

talkin about advanced/expert combos...

lol sorry if you can press 50 different buttons with precision and quickness along with many different directions on your stick, all in varying order, 3 days after buyin the game


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 15, 2011)

My son can pull those combos.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 15, 2011)

stuff like this way to hard...

wtf you guys act like i should be a pro

or this...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 15, 2011)

Got to say my son cannot do that 199 Hit combo, he normally does between 90 and 140.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2011)

You should probably just quit the game entirely.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 15, 2011)

Played the game for 3 days, i dont have a background

tough love


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't worry about pulling off the advanced shit if you're just starting off for now, just focus on the basics and practice them ad nauseum. When its to the point where you can do the basic combos in your sleep, THATS when you move on to the more advanced shit, you're not gonna get better overnight, shit takes time. Keep at it and you WILL reap the benefits.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 15, 2011)

Too many infinities in this game, that sucks ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2011)

Lolwut, it's not like they're broken.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 15, 2011)

It takes the balance out of the game. If you are on the receiving end it means one thing, dashborad.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2011)

Not really. Most are impractical as far as matches are concerned, especially online. They're hard to set up for the most part, plus they do relatively low damage for the time they consume. 

Also, lolinfiniteimbalance, HnK says hi.

What are you complaining about, anyway? You don't even own this game. =p


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 15, 2011)

Gay excuse Dave. Gay.

Moving on, whats a good website for arcade sticks parts? I'm interested in modding mine before MK comes out.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol, you might as well buy a new one, given that the EX2 is shite. xd

Otherwise, lizardlick is a good bet.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks dicktwat .


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 15, 2011)

The EX2 stick? Ugh, have fun modding that shit, lol.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, it's very basic. I might well build a new one.

Got a lot of money saved for this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone been trying out Jill and Shuma?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Yeah, it's very basic. I might well build a new one.
> 
> Got a lot of money saved for this.



How much money are you willing to spend? There's a custom stick builder in the UK who's sticks are just retarded awesome. Seriously, so sick.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 15, 2011)

Got a link?

And I have £3,500 saved.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Anyone been trying out Jill and Shuma?


 
Jill...will take some getting used to, Shuma tho! He's VERY fun! Lots of potential for shenanigans with his Mystic Smash.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 15, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Jill...will take some getting used to.



Agreed, but I am liking her Arrow Kick assist.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 15, 2011)

The DLC's are out, tough they were delayed cause of the earthquakes in japan.
So how much are each characters in $$$ in US PSN?


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2011)

How much for the new characters?


----------



## Eki (Mar 15, 2011)

400 points... dunno what it is for ps3 kids.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 15, 2011)

$5 per character for PSN. Or just use the code on the back of the comic if you got the CE


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh I see thanks for the price on the PSN so 10 $ for both humm.
By the way love your sig, is Dante / Ammy / Morrigan your team


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2011)

Me too.

I see that extra DLC costume gives Iron Man his Patriot suit and Dante turns into Sparda. His Devil Trigger should be fun.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 15, 2011)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> By the way love your sig, is Dante / Ammy / Morrigan your team



That was my planned team but Ammy's weapon switching is tough for me to get down so it hasn't worked out yet. But it looks cool so I'll just keep anyway


----------



## Eki (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know what i was thinking trying Jill online @___@


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> I don't know what i was thinking trying Jill online @___@



Lol, what happened? Got perfected?


----------



## Eki (Mar 15, 2011)

lol no. I lost once and it was because of time. It was as if i was only playing with 2 character teams. She kept dying :/


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 15, 2011)

Nova said:


> how long does it take for you guys to get good at this game? was it right out the bat, or over a long time like a year or something(mvc2, sf4 too)



depends.  if this is your first FG then it might take a while to click, but if you've been playing other FGs (and are actually good.  i'm not talking beating the AI good.  i'm talking about beating other good players) it shouldn't take too long to get to an okay stage.  while there this game is different from other FGs there's things that are the same across all FGs and if you've learn them in other games it'll help you apply it to this game.  though it won't necessarily be the same.


----------



## Helix (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried Shuma and Jill in mission mode... and they just didn't click with me. They didn't feel natural to control like other characters.

In my attempt to get back into this game, I think I might actually settle into my new team of Wolverine/Chun-Li/Chris. I am starting to do really well with Wolverine, except whenever he dies, I tend to struggle with my remaining two. I need some good tips on how to use Chun-Li and Chris effectively. The only effective thing I can do is in the corner, where I can shoot the opponent off the ground before calling Chun-Li's assist and follow up with Chris' Sweep Combo hyper. 

At any rate, I never felt more comfortable with a team before. I just need to learn more stuff with them.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck Sentinel. 

He can lick my ass.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 16, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck Sentinel.
> 
> He can lick my ass.


Hey man, long time no play.  Want to get some matches in sometime? I don't use Sentinel.


----------



## Eki (Mar 16, 2011)

Helix said:


> I tried Shuma and Jill in mission mode... and they just didn't click with me. They didn't feel natural to control like other characters.
> 
> In my attempt to get back into this game, I think I might actually settle into my new team of Wolverine/Chun-Li/Chris. I am starting to do really well with Wolverine, except whenever he dies, I tend to struggle with my remaining two. I need some good tips on how to use Chun-Li and Chris effectively. The only effective thing I can do is in the corner, where I can shoot the opponent off the ground before calling Chun-Li's assist and follow up with Chris' Sweep Combo hyper.
> 
> At any rate, I never felt more comfortable with a team before. I just need to learn more stuff with them.



yeah Jill is just... i dunno. She's too weak health wise.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 16, 2011)

FFS. 

cant redeem my code for DLC. i feel robbed in eryway possible.

i fuckin hate my boi. fights with wolverine n chunli to build meter so damn fast for pheonix. and chunli and wolvy can go to hell. theyre ridiculous. 

i keep forgetting to snap in Pheonix ARGH. I had to bring her down to an sliver of life and then run away for  lik 38 secs.....i forgot the broad had Xfactor. gained life back and that screwed me. 

I did NOT want to deal with dark pheonix lvl 3 bull.

I need to step my Skrull up SO MUCH. She hulk is getting solid. Doom is beast tho i drop the buktooth loop semi often.


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2011)

Final Round has taught me that all you need to do is run from Phoenix. I actually did it today and made someone rage quit. I just pocked at her until I had more health and ran away for 50 seconds. She couldn't do anything damaging without super so the dude quit with 10 seconds left on the clock 

The best feeling ever.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2011)

With Chun once you get them in the air, don't let them hit the ground till they're dead.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Hey man, long time no play.  Want to get some matches in sometime? I don't use Sentinel.



Yeah, dude, I'm down. 

I don't mind if Sentinel is used. 

He can just lick my ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Sent makes you bend over and take his standing B.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 16, 2011)

are there any vids of jill and shuma?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 16, 2011)

MS81 said:


> are there any vids of jill and shuma?



[YOUTUBE]tv5ymRbXz0s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZhMg3wb0jxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MS81 (Mar 16, 2011)

jill got a nice combo!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 17, 2011)

Layz u'v no idea how pissed i was at first fight u lol. I had no clue wtf was going on with Hsien-Ko.

i thought she turned into a ghost at first and i couldnt touch her. then i realize like 13 matches in she does take damage....she's just hyper armored...ugh. that fricken assist.

I need to play you more. Thats the only way i get better. Glad I was at least semi competitive by the end lol. Those early matches I so wanted to rage quit.

IM MOVING IN A WEEK. GETTIN MY OWN HIGHSPEED INTERNET! NO MO LAG FOR US....i hopes. lol.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 17, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Layz u'v no idea how pissed i was at first fight u lol. I had no clue wtf was going on with Hsien-Ko.
> 
> i thought she turned into a ghost at first and i couldnt touch her. then i realize like 13 matches in she does take damage....she's just hyper armored...ugh. that fricken assist.
> 
> ...


Yeah, everybody hates her.  I need her to blow up random bullshit like that Taskmaster web swing into high damage combo.

Let me know when you get that high speed connect. Using X-23 is so frustrating with lag.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah i miss She hulk combos like crazy and Tasks better combos cause of it.

any tips or suggestions?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2011)

No matter how good your connection is there will always be lag, and because of it you'll drop combos.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 17, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> yeah i miss She hulk combos like crazy and Tasks better combos cause of it.
> 
> any tips or suggestions?


Not really. Just practice, if you can do Carl combos then you can do combos in this game.


----------



## delirium (Mar 17, 2011)

@wu fei, layz

ya'll are on live, too, right? we should run some games some time. I play Hsien-ko on my main squad too 

I'm trying to rock a lame run away team with arthur/iron man/chris and need some folks to help me work it out.

tag: delectronique


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 17, 2011)

I am complete ass at this game. According to my stats, only 3~ hrs of gametime so far.


----------



## G (Mar 17, 2011)

I really suck in this game, played arcade mode for ever..
Finally beated the boss stage..
With Felicia. :ho


----------



## Corran (Mar 17, 2011)

Got the game yesterday finally. Spent ages in training mode and I still suck  I can't seem to block worth a crap with the d-pad


----------



## Eki (Mar 17, 2011)

I always found the joystick to be easier to use than the Dpad when i used to use a regular controller.


----------



## Corran (Mar 17, 2011)

^Its to slow and floaty on the PS3 for me while trying to perform stuff. Dunno how the 360 controller compares.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 18, 2011)

GGs delirium. That was the first time I fought a competent Spencer, so I'm glad I got some experience with that. I thought I was safe when I got you down to Hsien-Ko but I was mistaking.


----------



## Helix (Mar 18, 2011)

First time I literally raged at a Sentinel player. Killed two of my opponent's characters, and then Sentinel took out all three of my characters in about 6-7 hits.


----------



## G (Mar 18, 2011)

Gonna have a hardcore training weekend.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2011)

LayZ said:


> GGs delirium. That was the first time I fought a competent Spencer, so I'm glad I got some experience with that. I thought I was safe when I got you down to Hsien-Ko but I was mistaking.



def ggs. I wanted to play more but my roommates came home and started watching anime on youtube and made shit even laggier.

Thanks about my spence and hsien-ko. You would have been right about Hsien-Ko in if we'd played a few weeks ago. But I played some dude who kept snapping her in so I ended up learning how to play with her on point lol.

Good shit on your wolvie/x-23. I kept hoping for lag to make you drop your combos but you almost never did xD Also finally got a taste of another Hsien-Ko. That DF pendulum shit is hella annoying


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 18, 2011)

Helix said:


> First time I literally raged at a Sentinel player. Killed two of my opponent's characters, and then Sentinel took out all three of my characters in about 6-7 hits.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vybIP-DBQio&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2011)

^

Oh man, everyone should watch that video.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 18, 2011)

When Sentinel is in lvl 3 X-Factor, Dormammu says it best...

"Run, RUN!!"

Going to a local tourney tomorrow for this and MAYBE SSFIV (Most likely not,lol) Anyone up for some games later on tonight on PSN just add me! PSN - KimuraLOX.


----------



## Krich2nd (Mar 18, 2011)

I have yet to fight Sentinel online. I guess I've been pretty lucky.


----------



## G (Mar 18, 2011)

Krich2nd said:


> I have yet to fight Sentinel online. I guess I've been pretty lucky.



Lol, when i went to online for the first time Sentinel raped me...
I'm really scared of going online again..


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vybIP-DBQio&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]







> "One thing I'd like to add is about X Factor."
> 
> "DO NOT FUCK with Sentinel when he uses X Factor."
> 
> ...



These are words to live by.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2011)

> According to the Japanese Marvel vs. Capcom 3 website, the game will receive a title update on March 22, 2011.
> 
> That's not all, as on March 25, 2011, another update to challenge mode will be available.
> 
> ...



challenge mode?

do they mean mission mode or a whole new mode altogether?


----------



## Eki (Mar 18, 2011)

They probably won't nerf Sent. till after Evo. Where the fuck did i read that from? 


or wait, they basically said, "No were not nerfing Sent, stop complaining pussies."


----------



## Helix (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope the update includes spectator mode. It's the only reason I refuse to join any player lobbies. Not that I hate waiting, but I hate staring at the same screen watching two cards bounce around for 20 minutes while I wait for my turn.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2011)

i heard they can't make a spectator mode.


----------



## Eki (Mar 18, 2011)

It lags the matches.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2011)

i hear fight sticks break easily, is that true?

any ideas on one that's very durable?  (I may even have to buy 2 for when friends come over).


----------



## Eki (Mar 18, 2011)

If you buy the cheap ones they will break down pretty easy. 



TE sticks are the best and are durable. But you have to pay up the ying yang for em


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 18, 2011)

Depends.. Things like dropping it, throwing it, dropping things on it, stepping on it, etc. can damage it, obviously.

As far as just hitting buttons while playing - if you aren't pounding it like a punching bag, a quality stick should last a good while. Cheap, shitty parts, on the other hand, I can't say.

TEs, Hori's more up-scale sticks, are all very durable. Prices are kinda steep, but not as bad as Eki makes it sound.

I payed like 100 even for my TE..


----------



## Eki (Mar 18, 2011)

If $159.99 is not a lot of money, then im just poor mexicunt.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2011)

Eki said:


> If $159.99 is not a lot of money, then im just poor mexicunt.



You said it, not us. 

PS. I'm too poor to get a new stick right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2011)

Hell no, unless you've a poor quality one. Custom sticks are built with arcade-grade parts, which are meant to withstand hundreds of hours of punishment by ham-handed fools.

Also, 150-ish for a stick is nothing. In the olden days, you were expected to fork down 250 minimum.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 18, 2011)

Just sold the game, because of the excessive Sentinel spam online. That stupid overused and Op giant douche robot. I'll stick to SSF4 for now.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vybIP-DBQio&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]





Oversoul said:


> Just sold the game, because of the excessive Sentinel spam online. That stupid overused and Op giant douche robot. I'll stick to SSF4 for now.


If only that video came out a week earlier.


----------



## Eki (Mar 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You said it, not us.
> 
> PS. I'm too poor to get a new stick right now.





Oversoul said:


> Just sold the game, because of the excessive Sentinel spam online. That stupid overused and Op giant douche robot. I'll stick to SSF4 for now.



Lol, i remember someone saying the same thing about SSF4 and selling it. Excpet they complained about the spamming of fireballs


----------



## Colderz (Mar 18, 2011)

Why would you sell, a game do to a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who spam Sentiniel?

Become a better gamer.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 18, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Why would you sell, a game do to a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who spam Sentiniel?
> 
> Become a better gamer.



PFFT, way easier to quit! Fuck is this  "improvement" BS you talking about?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 18, 2011)

this is pretty sweet. i practiced a lot last weekend and begin of the week, then stopped, and now started again and im even better then before


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 18, 2011)

Aaaah, the new generation of fighting game players are so silly.

Sentinel in MvC3 has such a glaring weakness that you can expose the hell out of. In past games the top tier characters had almost no weaknesses at all. Not saying Sentinel is Top Tier though; game is too new to decide these things. However, I do think Magneto and Dante are top tier characters.


----------



## Eki (Mar 18, 2011)

Sent is so easy to read now that i've played so many of them kids


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

My problem with Sentinel isn't fighting him...it is his assist.

Goddamn I hate Wolverwine with Sentinel assist.


----------



## Eki (Mar 18, 2011)

Super jump for your life


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Tried that.

I've never seen so much mashing in my life. I couldn't anticipate shit. Only time I beaten this dude was when I snapped his Sentinel in and killed him ahead of time so I don't have to deal with that shit.

I'm still digging X-23/Trish/Tron though. I am learning Morrigan though.


----------



## Eki (Mar 18, 2011)

What about catching the assist in a super?


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Eki said:


> What about catching the assist in a super?


Trish's Hyper Combos starts a bit too slow. Tron's Hyper Combos is awkward to land. Only spammable Hyper Combo I can use is X-23's, and she takes damage as well as a glass doll.


----------



## Eki (Mar 18, 2011)

Super jump with x-23 and do her move where you can move horizantly through the air then come down with her hard down move.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> Just sold the game, because of the excessive Sentinel spam online. That stupid overused and Op giant douche robot. I'll stick to SSF4 for now.



you're not the only one,  i hear alot of similar stories. sentinel strike fear in the hearts of cowards. 

but like eki said he's extremely predictable. with experience you would know what to expect and base your strategy countering it.  I said this before, but i just pull off combos before he  attacks me first 


thanks for tips guys.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 18, 2011)

how does dante/iron man/deadpool sound?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 18, 2011)

Sentinel only starts to get scary when the player start to actually learn how to setup his command and regular throw.


----------



## Eki (Mar 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> how does dante/iron man/deadpool sound?



Should be, IMO, Deadpool(Assist A) /iron man (Beam Assist)/dante (Jam Session)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> how does dante/iron man/deadpool sound?



Put Deadpool on point followed by Dante and Iron Man. Use Iron Man's Unibeam assist and I prefer Dante's Weasel Shot assist. I use Dante's Jam Session on my team, only cause I can OTG it using Zero and go for a reset mixup after.

Combo into Deadpool's slash super and DHC to Dante's Devil Trigger for the damage and juggling rescale glitch. Now proceed to do cool Dante raving combos for ultimo damage.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2011)

Marvel Madness stream:



Featuring: Justin Wong, Marn, Gootecks, Mike Ross, etc.


----------



## Eki (Mar 19, 2011)

Meh i can only ever watch like 20 minutes before getting bored


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2011)

Eki said:


> Meh i can only ever watch like 20 minutes before getting bored



I can only watch it in spurts.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2011)

I can only watch it if the chat is entertaining or they have good commentators.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2011)

Its funny that people like Justin Wong is making me think about playing with Zero. 

Then again, I think X-23 is a bit better...I just have to use her better.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol poor fing fang foom, no one can stand the power of Author.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2011)

Most people are bandwagon players anyways, they can't be original so when they see Justin using someone not often seen they jump all over it like the scrub-nubs they are.


----------



## Eki (Mar 19, 2011)

Fucking She Hulks everywhere online. Im just like come at me bro.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Most people are bandwagon players anyways, they can't be original so when they see Justin using someone not often seen they jump all over it like the scrub-nubs they are.



Most characters I use tend to be the characters I see the least online. And I used Tron before people was using her in tourneys...I just wasn't that good with her. I've probably ran into maybe two or three X-23s the entire time I've been playing online and Trish isn't used much either.

Seeing Justin Wong use She Hulk or Ammy didn't make me go, "I got to fucking use them!" Actually, somewhat because he used them is why I don't want to use them. Zero however, his gameplay looks raw. Its not just J Wong though, I've seen other players boss with him as well (I just forgot their names at the moment when I wrote the previous post). I just always overlooked Zero when I picked characters at first.

I don't like using popular characters much unless I feel that I connect with said character's gameplay well. You will never see me use a Sentinel or Doom....Magneto maybe.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 19, 2011)

Dickriding is really lame


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> overlooked Zero



You fucked up.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 19, 2011)

If they're ever going to patch MvC3, I hope they allow Zero to keep his charge when he gets hurt. That shit gets me so sad.


----------



## Eki (Mar 19, 2011)

Nah it should stay the way it is. They should weaken weskers health a bit


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2011)

They should have Sentinel at like 500 health

And give Amaterasu unlimited health, cause she's like godmode brah


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Dickriding is really lame



Who is dickriding?

I'm working on my new team of Joe/Zero/Tron. Funny how no one uses Joe at all. 

Poor, poor, Joe...the MODOK of the Capcom side.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2011)

I've seen people use Joe and do some crazy stuff with him, he's fun to use.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 20, 2011)

is that felicia in your set? its nice


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who is dickriding?
> 
> I'm working on my new team of Joe/Zero/Tron. Funny how no one uses Joe at all.
> 
> Poor, poor, Joe...the MODOK of the Capcom side.



What are you talking about? MODOK can do some retarded shit.


----------



## Devil Child (Mar 20, 2011)

right now, i'm 5th lord but imo i don't deserve that lol.
my skills in fighting games are... below average. I have SSF4 and i suuuck at it.

MVC3 is perfect for me because it has soo easy commands unlike SSF4
My team: Amaterasu (CS), Storm (WW), She-Hulk (OTG)

i just like them. i know that Ammy and Storm (and nowadays She-Hulk) are popular by the pro players but that doesn't matter for me.. actually good for me cause i can copy some moves lol

my tactics: Ammy on rush down. Spam her H attack, S, again H and thats it. I can build meter with it. Actually the only buttons i use for her are H and S lol. When needed, i use She-Hulk assist after a throw or a combo and use Hyper Shuffle and DHC to Ice Storm.

For Storm, i use her as a keep away and rush down. Her whirlwind is IMO the best projectile in the game. it has a huuuge amount of strength beating all other projectiles (save arthurs gold armor and i think jeans H fireballs) ofc against Mags Disruptor or other beams it takes too much time to use her whirlwind but actually WW beats the beams too when used perfectly.

And She-Hulk as an anchor. For me, her H Grab is gooodlike. Her H slide is useful too. Many maaany times when i beat a character, the other comes out and wants to go on the ground mostly to activate X-factor or for something else. She hulk comes, grabs them and give me a free combo. Thanks to that, most of the DPh are dead. I know this move won't work that often in the future but right now, its reeeally herlpful.

my tactic is really... amateur-ish x) i mean everybody can do that. but it works for me lol.

and i reeeally hate sentinel -.- i mean, i actually have an easy time to rush on him with my team but... his health, strength, armored moves (i mean 2-3 moves??), his rocket punch which has a huge range like it can hit wherever you fall and his XFC friendly Hypers... ofc DPh is even worse in XF when she spams her balls and traps and whateffs..

But yeah, I beat them somehow in some matches. And guess what: I reallly beat the guy who is on first place on PSN!! though i beat him when he was 3rd place but i am really proud that i did it. but i fought him like 3 times before and he beat the shiaat out of me so i kinda knew his style then. and dat grab from SH save it because i beat the craap out of his DPh!!

is my team good? my tactic? thanks in advance


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> What are you talking about? MODOK can do some retarded shit.



I was reffering to the usage of characters. I've only play against one MODOK during my entire time of playing MvC3. And he whooped my ass. 

That said, MODOK is pretty badass and all it takes for someone like Floe or Justin to use him to get everyone dickriding on MODOK.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 20, 2011)

Had some really good play time with the game yesterday. Still not enough time to get the real gist of it, but I did decent.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

Shuma Gorath is now mein favorite character to use. Still getting used to Jill's special attacks.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 20, 2011)

So far I like my X-23, Tron Bonne and Chun Li team.

I've been trying Zero and Viewtiful Joe to see if I can find a good mix of characters to use.

Though my main is currently Spiderman, Amaterasu and Jean/Tron.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

Just recently I've learned how fucking hax that Zero can be through a battle over Xbox live

And it didn't turn out well


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 20, 2011)

He's very good. I like his air combos.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tv5ymRbXz0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

Dante/Phoenix/Iron Man, can cause massive damage as well.


Shuma Gorath is just overkill.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 20, 2011)

So lost both my matches in that tourney last night via Wolverine...was not ready for that pressure at ALL, lol....aww man.

Least I came in 2nd place in an Alpha 2 side-tournament someone had...I should probably actually use Custom Combos, haha....a fun night overall.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGMULRsG8Go&annotation_id=annotation_652448&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Least I came in 2nd place in an Alpha 2 side-tournament someone had...I should probably actually use Custom Combos, haha....a fun night overall.



Walk forward, walk back, bait whiff, activate CC and laugh.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 20, 2011)

I really want to play against somebody. I should just buy the game.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 20, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Walk forward, walk back, bait whiff, activate CC and laugh.



Oh I know how to use the CC, I'm just stubborn as fuck, lol...was never a big fan of any CC systems.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Oh I know how to use the CC, I'm just stubborn as fuck, lol...was never a big fan of any CC systems.



Hahaha, dang.

I never have meter when I play A2. Every chance I get I'll Valle CC and Alpha Counter everything.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> So far I like my* X-23, Tron Bonne* and Chun Li team.
> 
> I've been trying Zero and Viewtiful Joe to see if I can find a good mix of characters to use.
> 
> Though my main is currently Spiderman, Amaterasu and Jean/Tron.


Get off mah bitches mayn.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 21, 2011)

like....i felt the level of tourney players yesterday.....its retarded.

TRON BONNE! random characters that just BEAST on me is a piss off. how do you all stop her spinning attack she does in the air? Its like a jumping Lariat. The only thing i've been able to do is antiair wit some folks launchers but its so inconsitent.  I just want to know what are solid anti airs in this game to completely shut down Tron Bonne spinning, Wolverine dives and Chunli square jumps


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> like....i felt the level of tourney players yesterday.....its retarded.
> 
> TRON BONNE! random characters that just BEAST on me is a piss off. how do you all stop her spinning attack she does in the air? Its like a jumping Lariat. The only thing i've been able to do is antiair wit some folks launchers but its so inconsitent.  I just want to know what are solid anti airs in this game to completely shut down Tron Bonne spinning, Wolverine dives and Chunli square jumps



Alot of things punish Tron Bonne's spinning sadly, from Iron Man's Reflector Beam, Ryu's DP, Akuma's DP to X-23's DP etc. Or you could just block/push-block.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 21, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> like....i felt the level of tourney players yesterday.....its retarded.
> 
> TRON BONNE! random characters that just BEAST on me is a piss off. how do you all stop her spinning attack she does in the air? Its like a jumping Lariat. The only thing i've been able to do is antiair wit some folks launchers but its so inconsitent.  I just want to know what are solid anti airs in this game to completely shut down Tron Bonne spinning, Wolverine dives and Chunli square jumps



For Tronne, if she goes too high, you can launch her.

If she's the last character or you're the last character...
Block and immediately X-Factor to break block stun and blow her up.

For Wolverine, if he does it too high you can dash under causing him to whiff and punish accordingly. If not then just push block him back consistently. Wolverine needs a strong assist for him to keep applying pressure. If he doesn't have like Akuma, Dante, Sentinel, etc. to help him move forward and pressure he's really easy to peel off.

You can't do much about Chun's square jump. Block, push block, and if you have a strong assist you can counter assist him.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone played the shadow mode? I found it to be a joke. It's so easy at the top level I can beat with a perfect. What do you guys think of the difficulty of it.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Get off mah bitches mayn.



Tron Bon 4 lyfe! 

Now I just wish B.B. Hood was in and lyfe would be good.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Tron Bon 4 lyfe!
> 
> Now I just wish B.B. Hood was in and lyfe would be good.



I'd rather have no more Darkstalers/Street Fighter characters personally, despite my love for them (and BB Hood). Them two and RE already have the most character output in the Capcom side.


----------



## Cash (Mar 21, 2011)

meh, anything is better than people crying over Megaman.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Cash said:


> meh, anything is better than people crying over Megaman.



Cause Megaman is a more obvious choice than half the cast they chosen for Capcom side? That Zero is not a replacement for Megaman whatsoever?

Thats would be like if Ken was in the game over Ryu.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd rather Samanosuke, but we all can't get our wish.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 21, 2011)

Saying this as a huge fan of Mega Man... He would never be as good as Zero is in this game.

Bass would've been a cool addition, though.


----------



## Cash (Mar 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cause Megaman is a more obvious choice than half the cast they chosen for Capcom side? That Zero is not a replacement for Megaman whatsoever?
> 
> Thats would be like if Ken was in the game over Ryu.



are you kidding me?  All Megaman got is that shitty buster . Zero Saber>>>


----------



## Noah (Mar 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Saying this as a huge fan of Mega Man... He would never be as good as Zero is in this game.
> 
> Bass would've been a cool addition, though.



As he was before? Absolutely not. Zero shits all over that Megaman. Having X or utilizing the 100+ weapons MMC has at his disposal is a different story. Bass would've been great either way.

I'm trying to find a decent replacement for Sentinel. I really hate using him, but his stupid bomb assist works so well with my Skrull and Dante. Plus, ya know, that whole "kids can't fight x-factor" thing


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 21, 2011)

Megaman can steal powers.

Steal Dante's and he has a sabe.... sword


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Saying this as a huge fan of Mega Man... He would never be as good as Zero is in this game.
> 
> Bass would've been a cool addition, though.



Obliviously if they tweak Mega Man a bit he could be a monster. It just seems to me that Capcom is losing their imagination.

Its odd you recommend Bass when he is essentially just a stronger version of Mega Man (at least the Classic versions....Bass EXE is on some other shit).


----------



## Noah (Mar 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its odd you recommend Bass when he is essentially just a stronger version of Mega Man (at least the Classic versions....Bass EXE is on some other shit).



As a new character, Capcom would find some burst of creativity for designing him. He'd have, like, three version of the Bass buster. He'd have Treble assist attacks and the transformation super. He'd probably even get every weapon from M&B and MM10.

Whereas Megaman Classic would get an upgraded Beat Plane. 

And yeah, those EXE versions are on some other shit. Especially Bass.EXE.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see classic Megaman as DLC.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Noah said:


> As a new character, Capcom would find some burst of creativity for designing him. He'd have, like, three version of the Bass buster. He'd have Treble assist attacks and the transformation super. He'd probably even get every weapon from M&B and MM10.
> 
> Whereas Megaman Classic would get an upgraded Beat Plane.
> 
> And yeah, those EXE versions are on some other shit. Especially Bass.EXE.



They could easily make Megaman Classic like a mix of Arthur and Dante (in terms of diversity of movesets and whatnot).

Its funny how Capcom ruled out Megaman, saying that he relies on Boss moves for diversity when Dante is using all the weapons he recieved from Bosses.


Trying to make sense of Capcom is like trying to understand Charlie Sheen....


----------



## Cash (Mar 21, 2011)

Fucked up when I mentioned Megaman.


----------



## G (Mar 21, 2011)

lol i actually beated someone online with Spiderman, Wolverine, and Iron Man............
 It was simple mode though


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2011)

^Get out.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't we all be happy that we have Arthur who is essentially Megaman?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 21, 2011)

there should have been dc characters in the game, like Marvel and DC vs capcom.

be more superman, flash, green lantern, batman, all that cool shit


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 21, 2011)

Mega Man in any form is still probably going to be a runaway character. What weapon does he get, besides the X-series Shoryu that _wouldn't_ function as a projectile when transfered over to a fighting game?

Whereas Zero has 495289789723 mix up options, solid damage, and decent keepaway with clones + busters + hadangekis.

Bass, probably would just be a powered up Mega Man, but, I just like the character ><


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 21, 2011)

Lurking SRK, I stumbled upon this glorious post:



> I was using Phoenix, she was the last character on my team with low health. I had 5 bars and there was 5 more seconds on the clock. The other had sent with half hp.
> 
> I Die.
> Dark Phoenix.
> ...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 21, 2011)

Just give X a bunch of moves from X4 like what they did for Zero.

I for one would play X, I want three robots on my team.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 21, 2011)

Cash said:


> Fucked up when I mentioned Megaman.



You are allowed to do that Cash.


----------



## Daedus (Mar 21, 2011)

My teams are really fluctuating.  I'm desperately trying to find that one sweet-spot combination.  So far, my main team is X-23, Shuma and Haggar.  Been practicing non-stop.


----------



## delirium (Mar 21, 2011)

Daedus said:


> My teams are really fluctuating.  I'm desperately trying to find that one sweet-spot combination.  So far, my main team is X-23, Shuma and Haggar.  Been practicing non-stop.



Do you play on Live? We should run some matches later.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Just give X a bunch of moves from X4 like what they did for Zero.
> 
> I for one would play X, I want three robots on my team.



Exactly!

Megaman (Classic, X, EXE, Volnutt, Starforce whatever), Zero and Tron would be trolling people.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2011)

I feel retarded not being able to do Magneto's New ROM Combo on MvC3. I don't even like Magneto but I feel like I must learn it. My fucking little cousin can do it....

Any tips for the pad warrior?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I feel retarded not being able to do Magneto's New ROM Combo on MvC3. I don't even like Magneto but I feel like I must learn it. My fucking little cousin can do it....
> 
> Any tips for the pad warrior?



One button air dash.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 22, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> One button air dash.



This, use them macros!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2011)

GGs Esura.

Why don't you push block me and call Tron assist? Mashing on Tron assist would've worked too.


----------



## Devil Child (Mar 22, 2011)

is it true that a new patch is out?
and that Sentinels health is below 1 mil now???
and that X-Factor is toned down as well???


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2011)

No                    .

This is a Capcom game.


----------



## S (Mar 22, 2011)

Sentinel's health has been nerfed to 950K 
I hope Phoenix gets a health buff lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2011)

If the only change is to his health, I couldn't give a darn less. If I can still do 70-100% for one bar, who cares?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2011)

Didn't expect a patch this soon, whatever. Curious about what exactly changed.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYnFMQKyFwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noah (Mar 22, 2011)

So according to SRK, Sentinel's health got dropped by almost a third. Guess this should make my search for his replacement a lot easier. It's so much harder to swap him out when I have to actually try with my third character to win matches.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2011)

Sigh.. Sometimes I hate living in an era of gaming that comes with patches.

Who else remembers when you simply had to deal with strong characters?


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I'm going to go play some today.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2011)

Mass whining bitches cause change, it seems.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Sigh.. Sometimes I hate living in an era of gaming that comes with patches.
> 
> Who else remembers when you simply had to deal with strong characters?



Yeah I'm old school so I know what you mean. The patch to Sentinel was too much of a nerf, and far too soon.....the game has only been out for a month after all. Guess a lot of people will hop on the Hulk bandwagon now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2011)

well since the average gamers are quitting games because of sent can you blame them?


----------



## LayZ (Mar 22, 2011)

Mike Ross is going to be pissed. 

Sentinel was a problem but not enough to require this kind of swift reaction.  They are really catering to the casual player who doesn't have the sense to block and wait for openings.


----------



## Eki (Mar 22, 2011)

lol just easier to smack Sent bitches now 

Is that all there was to the patch?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2011)

Remove LVL 3 KFC, all will be well.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs Esura.
> 
> Why don't you push block me and call Tron assist? Mashing on Tron assist would've worked too.


Cause I don't want to get my assist killed, which normally happens when I use assists haphazardly. 

And when I try to Push Black it removes me from block for some reason. Then again, I guess I have to because Zero seems to put me under a infinite block string.

Your Sentinel on point was the least of my problems this time...its that damn Zero and Wolverwine, moreso Zero. 

I need to start playing around with other teams besides the one I'm currently using. Can get a bit boring after awhile. I was working on a Zero/Trish/Tron team (Zero assist works well for continuing Tron's combo) but I saw you sporting Zero and I didn't want to be a copy cat so after that one match I didn't use that reserve anymore. 

 GG though.

EDIT: There was a Sent patch? Whaaa?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well besides Sent's nerf apparently Akuma's infinite and the Haggar/Spencer DHC glitch have been removed.

[YOUTUBE]FpxG2k_wioE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noah (Mar 22, 2011)

^ Guess I better get used to fighting new teams.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 22, 2011)

Correction, the Haggar/Spencer stuff still works on Arthur 

[YOUTUBE]j4e8WMiB51g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 22, 2011)

Zero glitch still working?


----------



## Noah (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't timed it, but X-Factor feels a little shorter to me


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 22, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Zero glitch still working?



That was revealed a week ago. Patches usually take between 3-6 weeks to be approved and implemented.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cause I don't want to get my assist killed, which normally happens when I use assists haphazardly.
> 
> And when I try to Push Black it removes me from block for some reason. Then again, I guess I have to because Zero seems to put me under a infinite block string.
> 
> ...



Oh, the reason why you left block when you tried to push block is because I purposely left holes in my chains. It's kind of like frame traps in SF4, but instead it's kind of a push block trap? If I leave a whole on purpose when you try to mash on push block, you will go into the animation of a normal move and if I time it right I can stuff that move that you accidentally pushed out.

But then again that shouldn't force you from not using push block at all and the assist. Also that Tron assist is so hard to punish due to her invincibility. I only got lucky once when I got the two character kill.

Also you can swap from instant air dash j.C with Tron with instant air dash j.S. It gives a different angle so it mixes up things. I can s.S your j.C, but I can't s.S your j.S.

WTF Sentinel nerf!?
He didn't need a nerf at all. The only thing that needed nerf was X-Factor and people's stupidity.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh, the reason why you left block when you tried to push block is because I purposely left holes in my chains. It's kind of like frame traps in SF4, but instead it's kind of a push block trap? If I leave a whole on purpose when you try to mash on push block, you will go into the animation of a normal move and if I time it right I can stuff that move that you accidentally pushed out.
> 
> But then again that shouldn't force you from not using push block at all and the assist. Also that Tron assist is so hard to punish due to her invincibility. I only got lucky once when I got the two character kill.


Ah...dammit. 

I get it now.






> Also you can swap from instant air dash j.C with Tron with instant air dash j.S. It gives a different angle so it mixes up things. I can s.S your j.C, but I can't s.S your j.S.


Ah, I never bothered using her j.S because I keep wanting to land that long ass combo with j.C. I guess I need to mix her up some.



> WTF Sentinel nerf!?
> He didn't need a nerf at all. The only thing that needed nerf was X-Factor and people's stupidity.


His health is almost as low as X-23's now. Seems as though a few nice combos will lay waste to Sent now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> WTF Sentinel nerf!?
> He didn't need a nerf at all. The only thing that needed nerf was X-Factor and *people's stupidity*.





So true, Capcom listens to the scrub-nubs hence Sentinel got nerfed to the point where the online mashers can beat him now.

---

The one good thing this will do is separate the boys from the men as far as Sentinel players go.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Mar 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> If the only change is to his health, I couldn't give a darn less. If I can still do 70-100% for one bar, who cares?



cause i doubt you can block everything.  it matters a lot.


----------



## Helix (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't check the patch updates yet, but did they really nerf Sentinel? Haha, oh wow. Is it just lesser HP or does he actually do less damage as well?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 22, 2011)

Helix said:


> I didn't check the patch updates yet, but did they really nerf Sentinel? Haha, oh wow. Is it just lesser HP or does he actually do less damage as well?



His health is the only change


----------



## Eki (Mar 22, 2011)

I can kill him with taskmaster so easy 

I was wondering why i was beating everyone in this lobby so easily just now, then i just passed my turn and then took a look at the top left and saw the lobby name "Beginner's Unite!" Fucking shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm just curious to what a lot of the top players think about this, can't wait to hear what Gootecks and Mike Ross say.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone was calling my Tron shitty at Gamespot. 

Lucky GS only had one controller present.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't mind me, just messing around.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolverine's ground forward Drill Claw shrinks his hitbox to the point that he can stuff Taskmaster's Spidey Swing and Tron's square jump j.C on reaction.


----------



## Eki (Mar 22, 2011)

Mike is going to be salty that's what.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 22, 2011)

Too soon to nerf Sentinel after just a month release.


----------



## Helix (Mar 22, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Too soon to nerf Sentinel after just a month release.



I'm just surprise there are actually implementing balance changes.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2011)

Dammit Duy...I'm might be stealing Zero for one of my reserve teams. The synergy with Tron and X-23 is just banging. 

EDIT: I'm also going to shrug off my manly pride of not buying DLC and buy Jill...I really want to use her...but fuck Shuma though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dammit Duy...I'm might be stealing Zero for one of my reserve teams. The synergy with Tron and X-23 is just banging.
> 
> EDIT: I'm also going to shrug off my manly pride of not buying DLC and buy Jill...I really want to use her...but fuck Shuma though.



Zero ain't very fun online. The lag and delay ruins all kinds of mixup setups I have. Not to mention the delay fucks up your OTG Super/Dive reset at the end of an air combo.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Zero ain't very fun online. *The lag and delay ruins all kinds of mixup setups I have.* Not to mention the delay fucks up your OTG Super/Dive reset at the end of an air combo.


Same with my X-23.

I could not get her feint loop combo going for shit against this shitty She Hulk player. I'd whiff my combo (something I don't often do) then my X-23 would get raped by basic ABC shit.

And like you said...you can forget about OTGs in lag. That said, many people I play have little to no lag so it doesn't happen too much to me.

Have you used Jill Sandwich yet?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Have you used Jill Sandwich yet?



Like once or twice in training mode. Don't really like her.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Like once or twice in training mode. Don't really like her.



I heard that she plays somewhat like X-23. That would be so nice if she did.


----------



## Eki (Mar 22, 2011)

She's fast when you can get her in her crouching state or what ever its called. Kind of like Ammys move to switch weapons. I wish they gave her better hyper combos though :/


----------



## Bild (Mar 22, 2011)

Just sharing my two combo vids. Hopefully I'll get around making vol. 3.

[YOUTUBE]s9pMru8NWy4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]s3dAfPaQb1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2011)

wow

so how do people play this online? I played Duy, then a few ranked matches, then Esura.. and wow.. lol this has to have -THE- worst netcode I've ever played. I can't even move properly, or do real combos, or block worth shit.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> wow
> 
> so how do people play this online? I played Duy, then a few ranked matches, then Esura.. and wow.. lol this has to have -THE- worst netcode I've ever played. I can't even move properly, or do real combos, or block worth shit.



Have to play somewhat differently online than offline. I had to adjust my strategies alot to fight against lag spammers. That said...I don't even bother trying to do X-23's advanced combos online. I just stick to basic shit...which will suffice online. Also, considering that there is no offline comp here...I'm stuck playing in lag...with a "laggy" playstyle.  Although I think it is killing any "pro" skills I ever hoped to attain because of me being relegated to online onlu.

Also, Sentinel loses more health than I anticipated...a lot more.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 23, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> wow
> 
> so how do people play this online? I played Duy, then a few ranked matches, then Esura.. and wow.. lol this has to have -THE- worst netcode I've ever played. I can't even move properly, or do real combos, or block worth shit.



Yea it's terrible. It takes me a few games to adjust to each person's lag.


----------



## Eki (Mar 23, 2011)

PS3 lag that bad?

Ill get a laggy game here and there. But thats because the person is from like Germany or Mexico.


----------



## Helix (Mar 23, 2011)

Most of the time my connection is fine on PS3. Just a few odd matches where the lag can be noticeable. 

After practicing more with my team, I love how Chris and Chun-Li work so well together. I just need to work on playing with Chun-Li better.


----------



## Noah (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't get to play online too much, but I never really see much lag. Today, though, goddamn. I couldn't finish a single match. Played about 9 matches and all ended in disconnect.


----------



## Corran (Mar 23, 2011)

I tried going online with it last night and couldn't find any match... I'm not that interested in the online anyway since I know lag will be bad for me where I am 

So anyway, I'm finally getting better at the game, I still mostly button mash but I'm getting better at button mashing  Still having trouble doing air combos though.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 23, 2011)

You guys do port forwarding, right?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 23, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Zero ain't very fun online. The lag and delay ruins all kinds of mixup setups I have. Not to mention the delay fucks up your OTG Super/Dive reset at the end of an air combo.



Yeah, I couldn't land a rejump combo on anyone I played. Most of the time I couldn't even link jC into falling jB. I think I landed jC xx Fly jA with Sent once, but I couldn't continue after that.

Also, I couldn't pushblock, on reaction. I'd wait for moves with enough blockstun to pushblock on reaction, and I'd just get lates fuck 2B.


Eki said:


> PS3 lag that bad?
> 
> Ill get a laggy game here and there. But thats because the person is from like Germany or Mexico.


See above.. IMO it's unplayable. I'll stick to irl.


----------



## G (Mar 23, 2011)

_Some Zero player raped me with that sword of his._


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 23, 2011)

Did he at least use protection?


----------



## Eki (Mar 23, 2011)

So it is PS3 that lags?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know if it's the PS3 itself, as I've never played the essboss version, but, offline, I can do all my combos and move perfectly fine.

Online feel like I'm moving with 50 lb ankle weights and I can't hit combos for shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2011)

The online is bad all around, I've heard the exact same complaints from a lot of 360 players.


----------



## Eki (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the shittiest connection and it still plays fine  :I


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2011)

Eki said:


> I have the shittiest connection and it still plays fine  :I



That's cause you're a online warrior.


----------



## Noah (Mar 23, 2011)

Just played 15 matches online and magically found the one guy with a perfect connection.
Ended up 13-2. I'm really liking my new Skrull/Hulk/Arthur team.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 23, 2011)

Im online about 2hrs every other day and my Ps3's connection is fine,......Although one time I did run into match that took forever to start up.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> That's cause you're a online warrior.



This.

Not to be judgemental, but, do you play the game often with offline comp?


----------



## Bild (Mar 23, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I don't know if it's the PS3 itself, as I've never played the essboss version, but, offline, I can do all my combos and move perfectly fine.
> 
> Online feel like I'm moving with 50 lb ankle weights and I can't hit combos for shit.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one. I feel your pain.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> This.
> 
> Not to be judgemental, but, do you play the game often with offline comp?



Not sure if you're asking me or Eki.

Usually, mostly not at home though. Attend casuals on Wednesdays and sometimes Fridays.

Haven't attended a tournament due to transportation reasons mostly, at the very latest my first MvC3 tournament should be in May.

---

Nice little Doom video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NldQqkoulww&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 23, 2011)

damn, my bodys so weird, i will suck after practicing a lot, but when i take a 4 day break and come back, im better then ever with characters i never even played


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nova said:


> damn, my bodys so weird, i will suck after practicing a lot, but when i take a 4 day break and come back, im better then ever with characters i never even played



Nah, that's just how it is for everyone or atleast for most. Like this week i was trying to do a combo and i just couldn't pull it off no matter how many times i try for hours then i decided to take break for the day. Next day i suddenly could do it 1 times out of like 20 tries constantly which imo was a big a improvement when the day before i couldn't do it not even once for the entire day. And then it was 1/15, 1/10 and so on until i master it. Why its that is? Well i dont really know, i think it has to do with muscle memory of the fingers or something. Someone posted something about it a long time ago on shoryuken(i think) forums that explained it well but dunno where to find it anymore.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 24, 2011)

well its pretty awesome tbh


----------



## Daedus (Mar 24, 2011)

I DON'T LIVE NEAR A SCENE YOU HEARTLESS BASTARDS.  ONLINE PLAY IS ALL I HAVE.

Continuing the search for a team that works for me.  The up-and-downsides to such a large roster are the variants.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2011)

So create a scene.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2011)

so because of my country's events..  

i wasn't able to go out for a week or so.. and not be able to get shuma and jill..

how are they?


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> so because of my country's events..
> 
> i wasn't able to go out for a week or so.. and not be able to get shuma and jill..
> 
> how are they?



Fuck Shuma personally. 

Jill however, is a monster. She just plays a bit awkwardly, but she can set up into some nice combos with my X-23. I think the one Hyper when she spins around shooting guns is complete shit though.

This is one of the few times I actually don't regret a DLC purchase.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck Shuma personally.
> 
> Jill however, is a monster. She just plays a bit awkwardly, but she can set up into some nice combos with my X-23. I think the one Hyper when she spins around shooting guns is complete shit though.
> 
> This is one of the few times I actually don't regret a DLC purchase.



some guys i know like shuma though.. but i am glad jill isn't shit like i suspected.. 

does she have an air hyper? and whats her special's range(when a char shoots their opponent up)


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> So create a scene.



This.

--

Go to SRK regional boards, try and find people that live in your area and try and organize casuals at least to get things going.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 24, 2011)

So I heard Sentinel is getting nerfed


----------



## Judas (Mar 24, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> So I heard Sentinel is getting nerfed



What's the source?


----------



## Cash (Mar 24, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> So I heard Sentinel is getting nerfed





~Blitz~ said:


> What's the source?


----------



## Judas (Mar 24, 2011)

He should still be okay as long as he still has his bag of tricks.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 24, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> So create a scene.



Yo Hanga are you going to amsterdam tomorrow (saterday)??


----------



## Corran (Mar 24, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> So I heard Sentinel is getting nerfed



His health has already been nerfed if thats what you mean. He can still kill you easily in x-factor.


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> This.
> 
> --
> 
> Go to SRK regional boards, try and find people that live in your area and try and organize casuals at least to get things going.



Easier said than done dude. 

Online is just much more convenient...lag and all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Easier said than done dude.
> 
> Online is just much more convenient...lag and all.



You have to start somewhere, and you won't know until you try.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You have to start somewhere, and you won't know until you try.



This.

When I ran my first tourney at my arcade I made a 32 player cap for SF4. To be honest I didn't even think I would hit 32, actually I didn't think I would hit 16. Reason for this is because my arcade back then was not revered as anything great and we just got SF4 after the so many months that AI, Super, Vid94 had it. I was planning it to be a small stepping stone into bringing the fighting game community to a small group of players that just got introduced to the game.

To my surprise I had more than 32 players show up and most of them were the locals. Mind you, my arcade ain't located at somewhere nice like AI. It's not a super runned down city nor is it a super nice city. Well some places of the city is pretty ghetto and my arcade smells like weed time to time, in which I don't complain cause I contributed to that smell once or twice. Most of the players at the place were Mexican and didn't even speak that much English. They never even heard of SRK or anything of the likes, but I dawned on them this new level of play and this new community. Fast forward 2 years from then, most of those guys that showed up to that tourney and got bodied still go to the arcades frequently to chill and play.

Well now my arcade is all pimped out with 4 AE machines, KoF13, and MvC3. The arcade has gone a long way, and so have the players. You'd be surprised when you get a handful of players together. To be honest with you, if I never got a hold of the owners to allow me to run frequent tournies and start up the small scene; I don't think my arcade would be the arcade it is today. Because I started it up, other players started to get into the trend of starting tournies at the place. Now I thoroughly get to enjoy chillin on tournament days because I usually don't run them anymore. Other people got interested in the idea of running tournaments and they started doing it too.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You have to start somewhere, and you won't know until you try.



Playing local matches against other people? Do you want to get raped or something?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2011)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Yo Hanga are you going to amsterdam tomorrow (saterday)??



Nah man, I ain't gots no money at the mo'.

Hell, I can't even afford to go to the Friday Night Fight held by R2D2 tonight.


----------



## Esura (Mar 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You have to start somewhere, and you won't know until you try.





Duy Nguyen said:


> This.
> 
> When I ran my first tourney at my arcade I made a 32 player cap for SF4. To be honest I didn't even think I would hit 32, actually I didn't think I would hit 16. Reason for this is because my arcade back then was not revered as anything great and we just got SF4 after the so many months that AI, Super, Vid94 had it. I was planning it to be a small stepping stone into bringing the fighting game community to a small group of players that just got introduced to the game.
> 
> ...



Nice story. 

This still isn't plausible for me to do at the current time, at all. As much as I don't mind playing offline (I like it much more than online thats for sure), I'm essentially relegated to online. Its more convenient at the moment.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 25, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Playing local matches against other people? Do you want to get raped or something?



Wait.....what? If you mean in the game the yes you need to play people better than you and lose in order to get better, you won`t get better by beating up your little brother who can`t even do a abc combo.


----------



## Noah (Mar 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Wait.....what? If you mean in the game the yes you need to play people better than you and lose in order to get better, you won`t get better by beating up your little brother who can`t even do a abc combo.



No no. He means when you beat someone, they often retaliate with rape when you leave the arcade. It's common practice, man. Just not spoken of very often.


----------



## Eki (Mar 25, 2011)

Fucking weskers everywhere i go. Teleport shit kicking my ass.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 25, 2011)

Noah said:


> No no. He means when you beat someone, they often retaliate with rape when you leave the arcade. It's common practice, man. Just not spoken of very often.



Yep, I think he means actual, penetrating rape! BEAT ME IN MAHVEL AND I'LL BEAT YOU IN LIFE!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> Fucking weskers everywhere i go. Teleport shit kicking my ass.



I know it's online but most Wesker's are pretty damn predictable with their teleportation, you can usually predict exactly what their going for and punish.





IronFist Alchemist said:


> Yep, I think he means actual, penetrating rape! BEAT ME IN MAHVEL AND I'LL BEAT YOU IN LIFE!



LOL, he must of dropped the soap a lot during his matches.

Either way he no one ain't gonna catch me slipping.


----------



## Helix (Mar 26, 2011)

So, anyone attempt to do any of the Events? That one where only team aerial combos deal damage was friggen annoying.


----------



## Eki (Mar 26, 2011)

I only aim to do the win streak ones. I almost had the 10 win streak one but some little bitch got lucky off my mistake and fucked it up


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a Sanwa joystick part for my SF4 Fightstick SE thats not expensive?


----------



## Daedus (Mar 26, 2011)

Lizardlick Amusements.

You want the .

It is out of stock at the moment, but they generally fill back up quickly.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Lizardlick Amusements.
> 
> You want the .
> 
> It is out of stock at the moment, but they generally fill back up quickly.


Danke sch?n, darling, danke sch?n.


----------



## Eki (Mar 26, 2011)

madcatz :X


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

Eki said:


> madcatz :X



Its cheaper. I just wanted to get a cheap stick to see if I'd like it or not...but my stock stick seems to require slight force to get a direction out or I have to ride the gates. Buttons ok though.


----------



## G (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, i keep playing with Viewtiful Joe with Japanese voices and the black costume.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

Ugh, I wish people stop using Japanese voices...or Capcom add a patch where I don't have to hear someone else using Japanese voices.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2011)

Throws were never changed, all that was changed is Sentinels health, glitch fixes (Spencer glitch) and preparing the game for event mode.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ugh, I wish people stop using Japanese voices...or Capcom add a patch where I don't have to hear someone else using Japanese voices.



The Street fighter, MegaMan and Darkstalkers casts sound much better in Japanese. Resident Evil and Devil May Cry's casts are better in English. Haggar, Arthur, Spencer and Joe are better in English. I don't know if there is any difference between the languages concerning Ammy, she will just bark anyway.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ugh, I wish people stop using Japanese voices...or Capcom add a patch where I don't have to hear someone else using Japanese voices.



I didn't even know you could use JP voices. lol.

does it do jp voices for everyone or just Capcom side? I want a Sentinel stomps people in moonspeak.

on subject of voices, though.

I want  for Zero's voice.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> I didn't even know you could use JP voices. lol.
> 
> does it do jp voices for everyone or just Capcom side? I want a Sentinel stomps people in moonspeak.
> 
> ...


Just Capcom. I keep it on the "Original" preset, which has all the Capcom characters speak in the language they originally spoke in their own series. I think that works best.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I didn't even know you could use JP voices. lol.
> 
> does it do jp voices for everyone or just Capcom side? I want a Sentinel stomps people in moonspeak.
> 
> ...


Just Capcom side has JPN voices.

Also... don't JYB voice Zero in MvC3? Imagine HIM saying those lines. Whenever Zero gets beat in MvC3 he should go "WHATAMIFIGHTINGFOOOOOOOR!" Ichigo Kurosaki style.



But despite my anime fandom and importing games and whatnot, any game brought to the US without English VAs and only have JPN VAs annoys me to no end. I hate watching subs over dubs too but in many cases, I have no choice. Its just a pet peeve of mind.


----------



## Eki (Mar 26, 2011)

Zero is Ichigo pek


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2011)

Zero should DEFINITELY "watamifightingfffffooooooorrr" when he dies in MvC3.

next patch needs this update imo


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

Wesker's taunt should be, "COMPLETE...GLOBAL.....SATURATION...arrughhhh!"


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 26, 2011)

Eki said:


> Zero is Ichigo pek



Put Nero and Yukimura in later and we've got team Bosch


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Put Nero and Yukimura in later and we've got team Bosch



There isn't enough giogios in the world to express how much disdain I would have for that team.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2011)

Pics of my arcade. Took it earlier today so we can have some kind of pics for our thread on SRK, just thought I might as well share it with you guys. If you're ever in the OC area in California stop by!!!

Took the pics on my shitty iPhone 2g, so sorry about the quality and the extra shitty shaky hands on KoF13, lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 27, 2011)

lol man i want to have an arcade


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2011)

^If you build it, they will come. 

--

Good pictures Duy.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Zero should DEFINITELY "watamifightingfffffooooooorrr" when he dies in MvC3.
> 
> next patch needs this update imo





Esura said:


> Wesker's taunt should be, "COMPLETE...GLOBAL.....SATURATION...arrughhhh!"



Spencer should say : "How could i lose?" when he dies.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 27, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Pics of my arcade. Took it earlier today so we can have some kind of pics for our thread on SRK, just thought I might as well share it with you guys. If you're ever in the OC area in California stop by!!!
> 
> Took the pics on my shitty iPhone 2g, so sorry about the quality and the extra shitty shaky hands on KoF13, lol.



damn u all for having kof13.

my only question is what sort of financing options are there for the purrchase of cabinets and the games. and how much are maintenance costs. cause i've been interested for real in possible starting something small.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't know you were Mexican, Wu FAil.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 27, 2011)

So is Deadpool any good in this game? He's the one I'm most looking forward to playing as.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Pics of my arcade. Took it earlier today so we can have some kind of pics for our thread on SRK, just thought I might as well share it with you guys. If you're ever in the OC area in California stop by!!!
> 
> Took the pics on my shitty iPhone 2g, so sorry about the quality and the extra shitty shaky hands on KoF13, lol.


I hate you and I hate people in California with all yaw arcades and shit. 


So jealous...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 27, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> damn u all for having kof13.
> 
> my only question is what sort of financing options are there for the purrchase of cabinets and the games. and how much are maintenance costs. cause i've been interested for real in possible starting something small.



The newer games nowadays especially SF4 are really expensive. SF4 mostly because it's overpriced like that. Maintenance cost shouldn't cost all that much, most of the time when there is a button problem or stick problem it's probably cause the wire got loose or something. It's not too common for the owners to have to change buttons frequently. Good quality buttons can last for a very long time, and there are some fools who will mash and literally move the whole machine around sometimes.

Regarding prices well...
I've heard rumors of Capcom releasing a new model of AE that can run 2 players off one system, but as of currently now you need TWO systems to play 2 players. That's right, if you didn't know already when arcade operators buy SF4 they have to buy 2 setups of SF4 that comes with basically nothing but the system. No HD TV, no cabinet, no nothing.

Both of our setups were bought off other arcades that closed down. The two black setups on the right I believe were bought for almost 12,000 from Tokyo Arcade when they got flooded or something. Also that setup use to be Vanilla SF4, so it cost a couple more thousands to upgrade the setup to AE. The left setup already came with AE when we bought it from Arcade Infinity when it closed down. I think the owners bought that setup for 9,000.

KoF13 is not really owned by the owners. One of the players there (The Answer, if you know him), bought that machine from AI when it closed down as well for around 3,000. Just the system, no cabinet included. He bought that cabinet a while back for 1,000 or so. He pretty much leaves it at the arcade for people to play and I think he gets like half profit or something, I don't know. 

The MvC3 setups are homemade setups with a PS3 inside, so I guess that cost the least. Still a lot of money though considering you have to rig in a PS3, HD TVs, and cabinet.

You'd have to have a pretty good amount of money to start out one or pretty much get a hefty loan from the bank.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 29, 2011)

Played a small sesh last night. Spencer is incredible.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 29, 2011)

Spencer's pretty awesome.

I just destroyed someone using Spencer Spiderman and Dante with Cap. America, Iron Man, and Thor(Avengers baby)

The Cap is awesome


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 29, 2011)

It's all about Bionic Marn.


----------



## Eki (Mar 29, 2011)

Shit goes through everything. Except for dooms rocks


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 29, 2011)

Doesn't go through HSF..

It will hit Sent, but,  it doesn't stop the drones.. worthy trade sometimes. But not always your go to option.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibo02R0XNmI[/YOUTUBE]


yo Marvel

why you so serious


----------



## S (Mar 30, 2011)

Bionic Arrrrrrrrmmmmm


----------



## Eki (Mar 30, 2011)

Spencers so black


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibo02R0XNmI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> yo Marvel
> ...



D:

Wow, wtf why did dude sucker punch dude in leg cast?

Srs bizness indeed....


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibo02R0XNmI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *yo Marvel*
> ...



I laughed my ass of at that point.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibo02R0XNmI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> yo Marvel
> ...



Seen fights before but never on a stream. 

Noel snapped.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 30, 2011)

really want to try and get good with thor but he is slow as fuck


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 30, 2011)

I've finally reached my limit with a fightpad. I can't super jump then dash f/d forwards the ground with Magneto for his rom. I can do it on the right side but not the left.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibo02R0XNmI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> yo Marvel
> ...



When u got a leg cast on u need to just shut the fuck. Somebody already told you once. But he had assists so I guess he managed. 

I dont get how rom works. someone explain.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 30, 2011)

Better version of Brown brawl:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUCaLjeFkyA[/YOUTUBE]

MVC3 lurker here. But I couldn't resist posting this.


----------



## Eki (Mar 30, 2011)

Sometimes, bitches need to get slapped.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 31, 2011)

^ you said it man


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm wondering why did Noel sock the shit out of that crippled dude?


----------



## Eki (Mar 31, 2011)

the guy explains it in the 7min vid. Something about the cripple talking shit beforehand


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

Eki said:


> the guy explains it in the 7min vid. Something about the cripple talking shit beforehand



I'm not going to lie, I stopped watching after dude got fucked up. 

I rewatched and...yeah, the crippled dude sounds like a douche who needed a neck brace.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 31, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Better version of Brown brawl:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUCaLjeFkyA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> MVC3 lurker here. But I couldn't resist posting this.



Someone needs to edit BIONIC ARRRMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! in this.


----------



## valerian (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NrvYyss7HIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 31, 2011)

Geez, this whole time I thought you had to hold forward the entire time for Ammy's ground chain. Knowing that you don't have to sure made the weapon swap combo a lot easier.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2011)

Noel is a bitch, basically.

If you go to any tournament people are going to talk shit. I donno about other areas, but EC, we will talk shit. Especially Marvel of all games.

Anyway, I heard they supposed to play a ft5 grudge match last night but, I didn't watch the stream cause I didn't really care :L


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2011)

EC is definitely known for it's trash talk, so Noel should definitely be used to it. I'm not sure if it's true but I heard SmoothViper slammed down something that belonged to Noel or some shit like that earlier and was acting like a dumbass all day, so if that's the case I don't have much sympathy for SmoothViper. 

SmoothViper should of also known better than to make someone with the last name Brown angry, just look at what happened to Rihanna and Whitney Houston.


----------



## Eki (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll live in the EC my whole life and all we really do is talk shit in games so I don't understand what the problem is.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2011)

Apparently SV messed with Noel's stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2011)

That guy had a broken leg to eh?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2011)

The initial Bionic Arm was the main damage the rest of the fight was a lot push blocking and chip damage.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2011)

Nova said:


> really want to try and get good with thor but he is slow as fuck



Yeah I was just trying his missions, and his jab moves are as slow as other peoples heavy moves


----------



## Noah (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been trying to use Thor for about two weeks now. It's no wonder I've never fought one online. I can't make him useful no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2011)

You might have to play with assists.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah, heard he needs to use assists a lot, he is an awesome character, but his style is just so fucked


----------



## Eki (Mar 31, 2011)

All about them grabs


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2011)

i cant really wavedash in this game, and i have trouble with anyone who needs to be really close to be good, sucks


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 31, 2011)

Nova said:


> i cant really wavedash in this game, and i have trouble with anyone who needs to be really close to be good, sucks



Whaaaa, it's so easy.
Dash, Tap Down, Dash, Tap Down x N

Wesker's Samurai Edge assist is so sick. Gonna try to run She Hulk, Ammy, and Wesker now. Just gonna lolroflmao unblockable into dumb combos.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2011)

Nova said:


> i cant really wavedash in this game, and i have trouble with anyone who needs to be really close to be good, sucks





Duy Nguyen said:


> Whaaaa, it's so easy.
> Dash, Tap Down, Dash, Tap Down x N
> 
> Wesker's Samurai Edge assist is so sick. Gonna try to run She Hulk, Ammy, and Wesker now. Just gonna lolroflmao unblockable into dumb combos.



This. A thousand times this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2011)

Eki said:


> All about them grabs



Resets as well, silly.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm actually considering Spencer now, after I got stomped on by this dudes Spencer. He literally just grabs me, then Super, then grab me, then Super again....ugh...I couldn't do shit...

I never really put much time into Wesker until now, but he is really not bad...I see why everyone is using him.

I'm considering testing out Wesker, Spencer, X-23 (or Ammy).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iZ5esICsnbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm actually considering Spencer now, after I got stomped on by this dudes Spencer. He literally just grabs me, then Super, then grab me, then Super again....ugh...I couldn't do shit...
> 
> I never really put much time into Wesker until now, but he is really not bad...I see why everyone is using him.
> 
> I'm considering testing out Wesker, Spencer, X-23 (or Ammy).



^Wesker can be up for consideration as one of the top five in the game.

The dude you faced probably watched Final Round and thought it's time to Bionic Arm some fools.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2011)

You know...Spencer isn't fun to use...

I'm loving Wesker though. Wesker, X-23...and either Dante or Tron again.

EDIT: WTF IS UP WITH THIS KATAMARI SHIT POPPING UP?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2011)

when you guys learned to wavedash, did you just practice that all the time?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 1, 2011)

Nova said:


> when you guys learned to wavedash, did you just practice that all the time?



Yep



Esura said:


> EDIT: WTF IS UP WITH THIS KATAMARI SHIT POPPING UP?



April Fools


----------



## Eki (Apr 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know...Spencer isn't fun to use...
> 
> I'm loving Wesker though. Wesker, X-23...and either Dante or Tron again.
> 
> EDIT: WTF IS UP WITH THIS KATAMARI SHIT POPPING UP?



I thought it was just me


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know...Spencer isn't fun to use...
> 
> I'm loving Wesker though. Wesker, X-23...and either Dante or Tron again.
> 
> EDIT: WTF IS UP WITH THIS KATAMARI SHIT POPPING UP?



Spencer is hella fun. D:

His only problem is the character looks so shitty. Shoulda went with the OG Bionic Commando.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> April Fools


That's what that shit is.



			
				Esura said:
			
		

> I'm loving Wesker though. *Wesker*, *X-23*...and either Dante or *Tron *again.


That's my team.


----------



## Noah (Apr 1, 2011)

I played a few ranked matches tonight and ranked up.

Now I realize how much I suck. Holy shit, my Skrull that's been owning people all week is fucking awful when I'm playing against people in Fighter or higher. I'm so humbled right now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 1, 2011)

Nova said:


> when you guys learned to wavedash, did you just practice that all the time?



Start doing it slow, then increase speed when you get use to it.

I usually "practice" when I beat someone. I use that short amount of free time where you can move around to wavedash. 

That was how I learned to play stick a long time ago. Back in 3rd Strike you were free to move after a win so I practiced dashing during those times.

Are you dashing with Forward-Forward or with 2 Attack buttons? 
If you're doing Forward-Forward, you're doing it wrong. I also hope you're not trying to wavedash with Doom, Morrigan, Hsien-Ko etc., cause those characters can't wavedash.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

I wavedash with Sent for the lulz.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2011)

Wavedashing is literally just press 2 buttons then moving the stick down.

Shouldn't be too hard..


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Spencer is hella fun. D:
> 
> His only problem is the character looks so shitty. Shoulda went with the OG Bionic Commando.


Considering that the Bionic Commando by Grin flopped, used to wonder why they still use that one. But when I think about it...its simple actually. New Nathan is much more distinct looking than OG/Rearmed Nathan. Also, type "Bionic Commando" in Google Images and see what Nathan image pop up. 



Sephiroth said:


> That's what that shit is.
> 
> 
> That's my team.


Ah...

Well I'm gunna use em (unless they turn out shit).



bbq sauce said:


> Wavedashing is literally just press 2 buttons then moving the stick down.
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard..


I wavedashed without even knowing that I wavedashed in quite a few matches.

It is really that easy.


----------



## delirium (Apr 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know...Spencer isn't fun to use...
> 
> I'm loving Wesker though. Wesker, X-23...and either Dante or Tron again.
> 
> EDIT: WTF IS UP WITH THIS KATAMARI SHIT POPPING UP?



Why don't you like him?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

Cause the game he came from is gay.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2011)

no i mean wavedashing by using the stick instead of 2 buttons.

2 buttons is to easy, meaning its useless to people like me


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

...that's just retarded.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2011)

You wavedash with two buttons, not the forward forward. 

Dash with forward forward sure, wavedash no.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 1, 2011)

Nova said:


> no i mean wavedashing by using the stick instead of 2 buttons.
> 
> 2 buttons is to easy, *meaning its useless to people like me*




You sound l33t bro!


----------



## Eki (Apr 1, 2011)

So i just beat the 2nd best player on the leader boards :33



That was an intense fucking game


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

You e-beast.

Now go into arcades in Cali and beast.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh wow you beat Dios? Not bad!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 1, 2011)

Eki said:


> So i just beat the 2nd best player on the leader boards :33
> 
> That was an intense fucking game



What were the teams?


----------



## Eki (Apr 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You e-beast.
> 
> Now go into arcades in Cali and beast.


I have to drive a distance for that :[


IronFist Alchemist said:


> Oh wow you beat Dios? Not bad!


It was funny because before i fought him i was looking at the leader-boards and i was thinking what it would be like to fight one of these guys 


C_Akutabi said:


> What were the teams?



I was using T. Master/zero/doom

I think we was using, Storm/doom/ Sent.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

Bitch you're in fucking cali. There are literally zero fighting game arcades in this country. Count yo fuckin' blessings and use 'em.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2011)

not l33t bro, just thought thats how everyone at the top did it, or so am i mistaken?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

You're so damn wrong it's not even funny.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2011)

wow, thats sweet, my mvc3 life just got 10 times easier. i kinda felt cheap doing it online, so i refrained, but now im gonna go fuck some people up


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

Lolwut. Unless it's genuinely game-breaking or incredibly dull, use anything and everything the game offers to your advantage.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 1, 2011)

How does Hsien-ko/Akuma/Jill sound?

Hsien-ko should be on point because I will try to use the first safe chance I get to do the no hit stun hyper, then swap.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Bitch you're in fucking cali. There are literally zero fighting game arcades in this country. Count yo fuckin' blessings and use 'em.



^This.

Damn Eki, stop being a lazy bitch.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol at doing something harder cause it sounds more pro.

Option selecting and whatnot is a form of making the game easier for you. So is Plinking in SF4 and drumming buttons in games like ST and 3s. You'd be surprised how much these top players utilize game mechanics to simplify their play.

Just go watch Daigo or Tokido mash Shoryus in SF4. There are replay vids of them playing with the input display on. You can see them mash Shoryus in between blockstrings all the time.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

Daigo mashes dp so much. xd


----------



## Eki (Apr 1, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> How does Hsien-ko/Akuma/Jill sound?
> 
> Hsien-ko should be on point because I will try to use the first safe chance I get to do the no hit stun hyper, then swap.



Jill on anchor? 

Best to go

Jill/Hsien-ko/Akuma 

imo


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2011)

OH SHTIT!@NMDN
dfobnecfwer
fnerw3m'

Its Megaman X!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 1, 2011)

If that's real then...damn his model looks pretty ass.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2011)

April fools guys, can't believe shit today. 

Jill can be the anchor if your execution is desk-like, other wise yeah put her on point or second.


----------



## Eki (Apr 1, 2011)

Seriously no need for him in this game


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2011)

any chance hayato gets added? i liked him in mvc2


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2011)

Eki said:


> Seriously no need for him in this game



So theres like no need for any other character DLC then eh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2011)

not megaman..maybe someone who fits the game better.



Eki said:


> Seriously no need for him in this game



glad i'm not the only one to think this.


----------



## Eki (Apr 2, 2011)

Like a bad guy from Okami or something. Capcom needs villains. We already have Zero and his megaman like cannon shit


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2011)

Megaman or bust. I'm not buying another DLC from MvC3 unless it is Megaman...or Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, Duy, you inspired me on Zero.

I want to use him now and he is fun to use. Any tips for Zero novice?


----------



## delirium (Apr 2, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> How does Hsien-ko/Akuma/Jill sound?
> 
> Hsien-ko should be on point because I will try to use the first safe chance I get to do the no hit stun hyper, then swap.



She's a hard character to run point. Rush down is crazy in this game. She can be real hard to get in on. A very good wall. But once the opponent gets in, she has nothing to push them back out. And since your opponent can walk right up to you at the beginning of the match she's always at an immediate disadvantage.

So I would consider going Jill/Hsien-ko/Akuma and find a way to DHC into Armor and tag out. I personally start her out at point, though, simply because despite her misgivings I like the way she plays and her runaway style of getting three special actions in the air (combination of air dash, gong and pendulum; makes her a great Phoenix counter, esp with fireball reflects). 

What you can do though is against slower and projectile/keep away characters run her on point and walk back and wait for the first attack then push block/projectile then gong and immediately Armor up. If their point character is fast enough to walk up and is looking to rush either immediate tag out or start with a different point and DHC into Armor.


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 2, 2011)

We really don't need Megaman. It'll just piss me off if he makes it...
Phoenix Wright on the other hand...


----------



## Noah (Apr 2, 2011)

What a mean April Fool's trick. 

Although at this point, I'd rather have Sigma, Vile or Wily (in some wacky Tron-like robot) instead. Unless X is a tank, he'd just end up like Arthur.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 2, 2011)

is dante a good point char?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh, Duy, you inspired me on Zero.
> 
> I want to use him now and he is fun to use. Any tips for Zero novice?



I am the worse Zero player in the world. There's a video on SRK showing some of his BnBs and loops.

Use c.A over s.A when trying to do his ground loop. The s.A will cause Zero to switch sides back and forth under his opponent when you're doing the loop midscreen, whereas the c.A will not. It's also a lot easier to do too.

This is the only time I recommend using c.A over s.A in most circumstances. Zero's c.A is an extremely shitty poke, but his s.A is pretty much the fastest normal move in the game.

I never read so I wouldn't know but the only instant overhead I can find for Zero on Sentinel is using the jd.C (2-hits)-S into ground BnB. The regular j.C sends Zero too far forward but the jd.C keeps him spinning in one place.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Apr 2, 2011)

For those who haven't seen this yet and want to try it out have fun 
**999-Hit Combo Chun-Li**

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNfz7xZcS7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 2, 2011)

holy    shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2011)

Saw that a long time ago. :sleepy


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 2, 2011)

They really like picking on Megaman fans


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2011)

Nova said:


> is dante a good point char?


Nah, he's pretty low tier.


Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> For those who haven't seen this yet and want to try it out have fun
> **999-Hit Combo Chun-Li**
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNfz7xZcS7A[/YOUTUBE]



Older than the fucking nile.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 2, 2011)

999-hit combo? Thank God I didn't pick up this mother...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 2, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> 999-hit combo? Thank God I didn't pick up this mother...



You can't do that outside of training mode so why is that a problem? Will probably get patched out later anyway


----------



## Cash (Apr 2, 2011)

Ha, Vid was awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

if megaman play anything like zero than he's okay by me.. zero is one of the funnest chars to play with..


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 2, 2011)

Any new character announcements?


----------



## Colderz (Apr 2, 2011)

How does anyone like this as a main team?

Akuma/Hulk/Dante?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 2, 2011)

I beat Galactus 5 times in a row with:

Chun Li/Ryu/Ameterasu 

Another great team I used:

Daredevil/Dante/Ameterasu


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2011)

Colderz said:


> How does anyone like this as a main team?
> 
> Akuma/Hulk/Dante?



Unless your Akuma is godlike I'd say switch around the order.

Hulk/Akuma/Dante or Dante/Hulk/Akuma


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 2, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> I beat Galactus 5 times in a row with:
> 
> Chun Li/Ryu/Ameterasu
> 
> ...



What cheat did you use to get him?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2011)

Talking about beating Galactus.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 2, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> What cheat did you use to get him?


 SHIT. Deadpool not Daredevil lol,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

galactus is just too easy, i don't think i ever lost to him since the first three hours of playing the game.. i mostly lose at stage 06 in arcade.. 

meh, he is nothing compared to bison,gill,seth,geese, and orochi.. those guys were monsters...


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> Jill on anchor?
> 
> Best to go
> 
> ...





Violent-nin said:


> April fools guys, can't believe shit today.
> 
> Jill can be the anchor if your execution is desk-like, other wise yeah put her on point or second.





delirium said:


> She's a hard character to run point. Rush down is crazy in this game. She can be real hard to get in on. A very good wall. But once the opponent gets in, she has nothing to push them back out. And since your opponent can walk right up to you at the beginning of the match she's always at an immediate disadvantage.
> 
> So I would consider going Jill/Hsien-ko/Akuma and find a way to DHC into Armor and tag out. I personally start her out at point, though, simply because despite her misgivings I like the way she plays and her runaway style of getting three special actions in the air (combination of air dash, gong and pendulum; makes her a great Phoenix counter, esp with fireball reflects).
> 
> What you can do though is against slower and projectile/keep away characters run her on point and walk back and wait for the first attack then push block/projectile then gong and immediately Armor up. If their point character is fast enough to walk up and is looking to rush either immediate tag out or start with a different point and DHC into Armor.



*Goes to edit the order*

It seems that most people here are against the idea of putting Hsien-Ko on point, even though she will be tagged out with Jill as soon as armor is activated.

The thing about this team is that I use cross-up shenanigans with it, using armor pendulum assists with Feral dash/Demon dash.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't speak for anyone else but I love Hsien-ko on point, you can zone and add a lot of pressure with her as long as you know the proper spacing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

dammit nin, your sig makes me crave for some demittri in my MVC


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2011)

Odd, it makes me crave for some Morrigan more than anything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

no just seeing demittri in any way or form.. makes me imagine how he would play in the game.. 

i imagine: quite godly..

his move set is too MVC-ish..


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Odd, it makes me crave for some Morrigan more than anything.



Morrigan is bootyful.

And whats up with you and Morrigan? You use her too?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Morrigan is bootyful.
> 
> And whats up with you and Morrigan? You use her too?



Always liked all the Darkstalker girls. She's part of my online team, not my main team.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Always liked all the Darkstalker girls. She's part of my online team, not my main team.



So who is your main team? I bet it includes alot of bitches.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2011)

Masurao said:


> So who is your main team? I bet it includes alot of bitches.



X-23/Trish/Tron  


I'm trying to work a team with Zero or Wsker though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2011)

Masurao said:


> So who is your main team? I bet it includes alot of bitches.



I wish I could defend against that but sadly I can't.

Main team: Phoenix/Jill/Chun

Online team: C.Viper/Trish/Morrigan 

Troll team: MODOK/Doom/Sentinel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

kinda weird that 3 darkstalkers chicks got in.. but not one male or it(tbf)..

i don't mind them.. but should've added one more male..


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2011)

My team atm is Zero/Ammy/Doom. 

I've been mostly practicing with Zero and Ammy. Doom needs some work, but he's a fun character to use.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

Doom is an overkill character.. hidden missiles and plasma bean + his BQC are an awesome combo..  though i hate going close with him.. thats why i use dante with him..


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> kinda weird that 3 darkstalkers chicks got in.. but not one male or it(tbf)..


Because Darkstalkers is know for its busty heroines.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because Darkstalkers is know for its busty heroines.



well if they were going all chicks.. i would've replaced felicia with BB Hood.. that chick was cash..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 2, 2011)

Shiet, my buddy Andy and Tatsu are in Team Hori!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2011)

Good to see more players getting sponsored.

In the words of Chris Hu "The dog is good":

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwKu4J8cR6o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 2, 2011)

Ammy/akuma/sentinel.


----------



## Eki (Apr 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83nSodg-HTU&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 2, 2011)

wow, i could never do that


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 2, 2011)

Victory! Finally got over that pesky execution quirk that kept me from doing Dante's high-end combos.

Anything into Stinger (BC), Volcano, j.H, Air Play, delay j.H, H, S, Charge Shot -> delay Prop Shredder (SJCC), Air Trick, The Hammer, Cold Shower -> Stinger (BC), Air Trick, j.S, dash, Volcano -> Beehive, Volcano -> Beehive XX Million Dollars.

All day long, baby.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> well if they were going all chicks.. i would've replaced felicia with BB Hood.. that chick was cash..



As if that would ever happen. Felicia is almost on the level of Morrigan as one of the most popular female Capcom character. Hell, Hsien-ko is more prominent than BB Hood...


Also, whats up with these surge of Hulks as of late post-Sent patch?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think I ever added you Esura. Do you have a PSN?


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep.

My PSN is Esura


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yep.
> 
> My PSN is Esura



Cool, mine is Masurao_X. I need a sparing partner to play against. I don't get a chance to play online all that often anymore. I usually play with some friends offline, so spamming online is still somewhat of an issue.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also, whats up with these surge of Hulks as of late post-Sent patch?



The Mike Ross effect.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> The Mike Ross effect.



Why the fuck can't people make up their own team instead of dick riding on everyone elses choices? So tired of these surge of characters being used cause some pros beasted with them.

First it was a bunch of Dantes...then a bunch of Taskmasters, then a bunch of She Hulks, now a bunch of Hulks. If Justin use MODOK in a tournament and win...my god...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why the fuck can't people make up their own team instead of dick riding on everyone elses choices? So tired of these surge of characters being used cause some pros beasted with them.
> 
> First it was a bunch of Dantes...then a bunch of Taskmasters, then a bunch of She Hulks, now a bunch of Hulks. If Justin use MODOK in a tournament and win...my god...



It's sad but it's just the way things goes, majority of players especially these days aren't original and are bandwagon players. Definitely not just fighting games either, in Call of Duty for example 90% of the people you face use the exact same guns with the exact same set ups.

Part of with Justin is he's an exciting player to watch (currently, not OG Justin), so most people will tend to copy him because he makes things look amazing and on top of that he's winning.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 3, 2011)

lol i dont bandwagon. those guys who do that are driven by the wrong thing. they just want to win. theres nothing to winning, if you dont do it your own way


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2011)

Nova said:


> lol i dont bandwagon. those guys who do that are driven by the wrong thing. they just want to win. t*heres nothing to winning, if you dont do it your own way*



Money from tournaments?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 3, 2011)

nothing substantial im sure


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> As if that would ever happen. Felicia is almost on the level of Morrigan as one of the most popular female Capcom character. Hell, Hsien-ko is more prominent than BB Hood...
> 
> 
> Also, whats up with these surge of Hulks as of late post-Sent patch?



meh.. they should just do a darkstalkers game already..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 3, 2011)

Wrong.

Winning is winning. There is no kind of honor code regarding fighting games. As long as they play within the rules of the game, anything goes. Copying other players styles, team, mixups, etc. is all fair game. The loser can keep his "honor" all he wants, but in the end he's still gonna stare at my back as I continue on playing, not wait in line, and not waste another quarter on the machine.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why the fuck can't people make up their own team instead of dick riding on everyone elses choices? So tired of these surge of characters being used cause some pros beasted with them.
> 
> First it was a bunch of Dantes...then a bunch of Taskmasters, then a bunch of She Hulks, now a bunch of Hulks. If Justin use MODOK in a tournament and win...my god...



Scrubs in this game prefer to block with armored normals instead of their joystick. They also like characters that can spam the shit out of you. Hulk has both armored normals and gamma wave. He just recently showed up because obviously pre-patch Sentinel was the better option.

It's not always the case of dick riding pros. Many people may encounter a character online a couple of times, discover their scrub tatics and imitate them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2011)

lol some people don't like losing


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 3, 2011)

Sadly that's how the game goes.

Anyways, does anyone how much Health Doom has? I need to replace sentinel for my phoenix team.

I'm trying doom out and I like him. Do you guys thing he works well with a Phoenix team?

Magneto
Doom
Phoenix

He does good damage without meter. The only problem I have is that damn ground dash.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 3, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> Sadly that's how the game goes.
> 
> Anyways, does anyone how much Health Doom has? I need to replace sentinel for my phoenix team.
> 
> ...



Doom's Fly MMMMM combo builds a lot of meter for Phoenix. If you want Doom to be mobile, you don't use his regular dash. All Doom players have to learn how to consistently tri-dash forward at the lowest height possible as a pseudo wavedash.

I personally don't like Doom as a character though. He's a strong assist, but I don't like him on point.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol some people don't like losing



There's people who like losing? 

Personally I play to win, I may take a different route than some people but I'm still doing all I can in a match to win.

---

I don't think I've seen a single player with Doom on point yet. Clockworks Doom is by far the best I've seen so far.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Winning is winning. There is no kind of honor code regarding fighting games. As long as they play within the rules of the game, anything goes. Copying other players styles, team, mixups, etc. is all fair game. The loser can keep his "honor" all he wants, but in the end he's still gonna stare at my back as I continue on playing, not wait in line, and not waste another quarter on the machine.



What is this about honor codes? Who mentioned honor codes?

No matter what way you try to shake it, someone picking a character just because some pro used him and trying to get by on shit scrub tactics is bound to be disappointed in the long run. Sure you can get some wins in from the inexperienced, but face a better player and watch what happens. I've just recently fought multiple people picking the same characters, doing the same tactics, then get mad when they lose cause they expected to win. Its like people don't actually want to learn said character and try to get at least competent with them. Just want to scrub out...for what? For a rising win ratio in a fucking profile that amounts to jack shit in the long run?

But I don't see winning and losing as black and white like that, I never had since Street Fighter Alpha 3. There is no joy winning with a character you don't enjoy playing with imo. I could win 20 times in a row against 20 people by picking some random character I don't give two shits about and its no fun to me. However, I could lose 20 times against someone but still enjoy myself if I'm picking a character I enjoy using.

I guess my point is, its not about winning or losing (unless its a money match), its about how you play the game. And I apply this to all multiplayer video games, not just fighting games and I know some pros feel the same way.


----------



## Eki (Apr 3, 2011)

being original gives you 2+ coolio points


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is this about honor codes? Who mentioned honor codes?
> 
> No matter what way you try to shake it, someone picking a character just because some pro used him and trying to get by on shit scrub tactics is bound to be disappointed in the long run. Sure you can get some wins in from the inexperienced, but face a better player and watch what happens. I've just recently fought multiple people picking the same characters, doing the same tactics, then get mad when they lose cause they expected to win. Its like people don't actually want to learn said character and try to get at least competent with them. Just want to scrub out...for what? For a rising win ratio in a fucking profile that amounts to jack shit in the long run?
> 
> ...



              .


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 3, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Doom's Fly MMMMM combo builds a lot of meter for Phoenix. If you want Doom to be mobile, you don't use his regular dash. All Doom players have to learn how to consistently tri-dash forward at the lowest height possible as a pseudo wavedash.
> 
> I personally don't like Doom as a character though. He's a strong assist, but I don't like him on point.



is there a video of this pseudo wavedash


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> What is this about honor codes? Who mentioned honor codes?
> 
> No matter what way you try to shake it, someone picking a character just because some pro used him and trying to get by on shit scrub tactics is bound to be disappointed in the long run. Sure you can get some wins in from the inexperienced, but face a better player and watch what happens. I've just recently fought multiple people picking the same characters, doing the same tactics, then get mad when they lose cause they expected to win. Its like people don't actually want to learn said character and try to get at least competent with them. Just want to scrub out...for what? For a rising win ratio in a fucking profile that amounts to jack shit in the long run?
> 
> ...



You shouldn't hate on players who hop on said character cause a top player was owning up with that character. Some people just need inspiration. Take me for example, I am a VERY lazy player. I never really deviate from the characters I start out with and most of the time the characters I picked was because I felt inspired by them. I have never met anyone who got mad simply because of their incompetence, but those players aren't even worth mentioning cause they probably don't care about the game anyways.

Back in 3s I picked Ken because I saw the Daigo full parry video and then wanted to play Chun because I saw Nuki dominate the living hell out of people with her. I picked Balrog in SF4 because I was inspired by his turtle game when I got owned by Ronstoppable one night at Arcade Infinity. I even dabbled with Chun in ST, cause I saw Otochun beasting on everyone. I'm trying out Amaterasu in MvC3 now after watching Justin and Clock play her.

I have never once felt constrained that I have to play a character simply cause I have to win. I thoroughly enjoy the characters I play in all the fighting games I play, and I thank all the top players who inspired me by beasting with said characters.

We're not in middle school anymore (at least I don't think so) where being different and original is cool. I think my friend Richard is creating a huge wave of Dante players and I can tell this because I see people copying his setups a lot. But I don't mind, because they figured out something that works thanks to Richard. But guess what...Richard ain't original either, I asked him if he made up the combos himself and he just told me he saw cool combo videos and copied them.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd rep ya if I could, Duy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 3, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> is there a video of this pseudo wavedash



Mmmm, it's just tri-dashing really fast across the screen at the lowest height possible.


Jump to like 36mins. 30sec when Clock fights Richard. He does it time to time.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2011)

You mean like what Floe does with Mags?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 3, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Mmmm, it's just tri-dashing really fast across the screen at the lowest height possible.
> 
> 
> Jump to like 36mins. 30sec when Clock fights Richard. He does it time to time.



why is everyone fat? (too shallow?)


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> .


Don't facepalm me dagnabbit! 





Duy Nguyen said:


> You shouldn't hate on players who hop on said character cause a top player was owning up with that character. Some people just need inspiration. Take me for example, I am a VERY lazy player. I never really deviate from the characters I start out with and most of the time the characters I picked was because I felt inspired by them. I have never met anyone who got mad simply because of their incompetence, but those players aren't even worth mentioning cause they probably don't care about the game anyways.
> 
> Back in 3s I picked Ken because I saw the Daigo full parry video and then wanted to play Chun because I saw Nuki dominate the living hell out of people with her. I picked Balrog in SF4 because I was inspired by his turtle game when I got owned by Ronstoppable one night at Arcade Infinity. I even dabbled with Chun in ST, cause I saw Otochun beasting on everyone. I'm trying out Amaterasu in MvC3 now after watching Justin and Clock play her.
> 
> ...



Heh, this post shut me up. I can't argue with this. Your Zero did inspire me though, however I haven't been using him online because I'm not quite confident in him or Wesker yet to take online. Yeah, you said you sucked with him, but you seem alright though.

I think the players thats pissing me off are the ones you mentioned...which are the ones aren't worth mentioning. I've been getting alot of hate mail lately against my X-23/Trish/Tron team. They either say I'm cheating or acting like a little bitch when I let the clock run out when someone tries to get a Dark Phoenix out on me. Or they would get mad cause I'd back off from an X Factored Sentinel. 


And no I'm not in middle school btw, I just turned 21 like March 31.


----------



## Eki (Apr 4, 2011)

Its so funny to see all the pheonix players try so hard is it not?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> Its so funny to see all the pheonix players try so hard is it not?



Explain lol?


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

I use to play with Phoenix, but shes too much of a liability to me and my playstyle.

Also, I'm done trying to learn stick...again, for now. Sticking to pad...hell I'm planning on buying a Sega Saturn pad.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 4, 2011)

Phoenix is a gamble because if a hulk for example can fuck over you first character with his " lol 50%+" combos she becomes a shitty glass canon. And if you get team air canceled on Phoenix, again, you can get fucked. In my personal experience dark Phoenix based teams are extremely difficult to pull off against skilled players because one fuck up you make that they capitalize on can ruin your entire setup.


----------



## Eki (Apr 4, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Explain lol?



People always anchor Pheonix. So when i take out their first two characters and they bring out Pheonix with 5 super bars plus X-Factor, i just run away. And  i dunno, its just funny for me to see them chase after me to only be pushed blocked


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> People always anchor Pheonix. So when i take out their first two characters and they bring out Pheonix with 5 super bars plus X-Factor, i just run away. And  i dunno, its just funny for me to see them chase after me to only be pushed blocked



Oh. 

I do that too, if I don't manage to snap her in and kill before she has five bars, I'll just runaway near the end of the match and when they get desperate and burn meter to try and chip out my team to death I just murder them.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> People always anchor Pheonix. So when i take out their first two characters and they bring out Pheonix with 5 super bars plus X-Factor, i just run away. And  i dunno, its just funny for me to see them chase after me to only be pushed blocked



They get all butthurt and salty when you deny them their precious Dark Phoenix transformation. The method with the highest chance of getting hate mail filled with baaawwwws and tears is when you leave their Phoenix at her last pixel of health and lame out for the next 40 seconds, better if you taunt whenever you can.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 4, 2011)

So how significant is the sentinel nerf? I haven't been playing online very much, since lately when I have played this game I've been experimenting in arcade with different set ups. 

But yea Phoenix is lulzy. My buddy uses her as an anchor and tries for dark phoenix so I'll just repulsor blast/break (whatever that move is that sends them across the screen until he's down to a sliver, then just bring in wolverine to take hits until time runs out. He rages.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So how significant is the sentinel nerf? I haven't been playing online very much, since lately when I have played this game I've been experimenting in arcade with different set ups.



Its not really a nerf imo. They just reduced his health...which shouldn't be a problem for _good_ Sentinel players.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 4, 2011)

If good means you can react to instant overheads, yeah, it doesn't matter.

But for the rest of humans, who can't react to those situations, it kinda sucks to be forced into 50/50 situation that will likely lead to death now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2011)

The funny thing is, Capcom never meant for Sentinel's health to be that much anyways. This patch proves it. Patches have to go through all sorts of approval from Sony, normally taking weeks, almost months for them to get approved.

Sent's health and the other glitches and whatnot that got patched out were stuff they planned before release.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 4, 2011)

I like Pheonix teams: Snap back combo player 1, Quick overhead with X-23 into launch, take them for a ride, OTG into super with Domammu and call it aday. 

Also about this team picking thing, I pick who would fit my play style and go with it. I originally had X-23/Logan/Mags, but I saw some videos of Dom and his play style is a little more up my alley and i switched to him. Granted it was video of someone who was wrecking with him and was motivated to pick him up.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty sure all patches included, sent's " lol mouth beam" got a drop in damage and his health went from 1.3 mil to a little over 900k. It just means you need more skill to use him properly instead of sitting in a corner spamming.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 5, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> Pretty sure all patches included, sent's " lol mouth beam" got a drop in damage and his health went from 1.3 mil to a little over 900k. It just means you need more skill to use him properly instead of sitting in a corner spamming.



The drop of HP to 900k was a terrible idea. I don't think his damage went down. If anything I heard his c.B went up on damage.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2011)

Never heard anything of his damaged being nerfed.


----------



## Eki (Apr 5, 2011)

HP nerf was a great idea. Sorta makes him High Risk/ High Reward.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

Eki said:


> HP nerf was a great idea. Sorta makes him High Risk/ High Reward.



Exactly. Now it doesn't take five or six combos to kill now. 

I'm still not seeing the big deal with the health nerf, and apparently this guy on SRK isn't either.



			
				Diemme said:
			
		

> I play X23-b on point, Dante-a and Sent-a as anchor.
> 
> In casuals (and don't take this as bragging, I'm just showing the character is fine) I went 3-0 against DR Chaos, 2-0 over Sanford, 2-1 against Josh Wong, lost 3-2 to yipes, and won 2-0 against vince. In tourney, I lost to a phoenix player, in which sent's HP had no bearing, since she would have killed me either way, and to Damian, who was playing Akuma/Dante/Sent.
> 
> ...





			
				Diemme said:
			
		

> Also, if you're calling in an assist, and that assist is getting punished, one of two things happened:
> 
> 1. Your opponent made a hard ass read, and you deserve to lose a character for playing predictably.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 5, 2011)

geez guys...

I wonder what reaction would I get for mentioning I don't use assists at all... lol...

but anyway... I'm starting to get bored a little... I need to play with more people... lately my friends (and even I) have been sticking to the same stuff time and time again... that sort of thing gets on my nerves after it passes the point where a fight becomes a routine...

what I mean is...

New DLC when?...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 5, 2011)

Well considering a vast majority of the cast having instant-overheads on him, it's a pretty big deal.

*@ Zombie Itachi:* Better start learning how to use it then, cause this game revolves around a lot of team chemistry.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 5, 2011)

no... lol... I'm saying I like better to play without using them...

I know of their value... but still find more enjoyable to not rely on them...

and i love punishing people that brings them out in the wrong moments... like... outside a combo...

but my question was about new characters... how long are we expected to wait until a new announcement?...


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Well considering a vast majority of the cast having instant-overheads on him, it's a pretty big deal.
> 
> *@ Zombie Itachi:* Better start learning how to use it then, cause this game revolves around a lot of team chemistry.



You just have to adjust to it thats all.

I think losing his damage output would be far worse than small health.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2011)

Zombie Itachi said:


> no... lol... I'm saying I like better to play without using them...
> 
> I know of their value... but still find more enjoyable to not rely on them...
> 
> ...



Seems like you're playing the wrong game.


----------



## G (Apr 5, 2011)

I was almost selling this game, but my friend played this game with me recently and he was all like "this is awesome! Why would you sell this?!
Guess i'll keep it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

It took me a bit to get used to using assists. I'm much better at using defensive assists at least, like Tron's Gustaff Flame etc.


----------



## Noah (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a friend in college who played MvC2 without ever using his assists, thinking he was super pimp epic sauce. One day I schooled him bad (and I was awful at the Vs games until recently), using mostly the assists just to counter his shit. Kid did a visual rage quit, smashed his ps2 controller and threw me out of his house.

Next day at work, he was all "So....who has some good assists?"


----------



## Bild (Apr 5, 2011)

*Released Vol. 3:*
[YOUTUBE]DAhQHpG0hdU[/YOUTUBE]



Noah said:


> I had a friend in college who played MvC2 without ever using his assists, thinking he was super pimp epic sauce. One day I schooled him bad (and I was awful at the Vs games until recently), using mostly the assists just to counter his shit. Kid did a visual rage quit, smashed his ps2 controller and threw me out of his house.
> 
> Next day at work, he was all "So....who has some good assists?"


No offense to your friend, but that was some classic scrub attitude. 

Glad he decided to learn.


----------



## Vai (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone watched the fight for relief tournament ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2011)

Who's in it?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

Also known as "Oh look, Justin Wong is using Thor and Chris" tournament.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 5, 2011)

Is something going on with my connection or something... Because I've been searching for a ranked match in what seems like ages and I haven't got anything...


----------



## Vai (Apr 5, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Also known as "Oh look, Justin Wong is using Thor and Chris" tournament.


which was pretty cool


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 5, 2011)

Nothing much was at stake in that tournament, so I think it was for fun. I think it was nice for him to use a totally different team, but hell, he was still able to win. Heck, the combination looks really bad for tournament use.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Is something going on with my connection or something... Because I've been searching for a ranked match in what seems like ages and I haven't got anything...



Most likely the terrible netcode this game has, a lot of people have a hard time finding matches in general.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2011)

Search for custom parameters.

Or do Arcade mode with fight-request on.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 6, 2011)

3.99 for avatars and no new characters? LOL This trip is gonna be hilarious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2011)

okay, i know this is 2 months too late.. but bonne is a beast.. thinking of implementing her in my team


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Search for custom parameters.
> 
> Or do Arcade mode with fight-request on.



^This is your best options.


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2011)

Fight Request is usually better for non-ranked matches anyway. You don't get booted back to the menu when the match ends and you don't have to wait for the rest of the lobby to fight again.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLM5moOLPnU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Apr 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12kCkw854cw[/YOUTUBE]

lol ive been doing this combo for the past 2 hours and my fingers are all iffy


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 7, 2011)

I decided to not be lazy for once and tried out Magneto. Didn't want to before cause I thought his fly loop looks too tedious to learn. Little did I know that shit is dumb easy to do. I can't do the H Loop but the M-H Loop will make suffice.

Probably gonna run Magneto/Zero/Wesker now. Moar tempest and moar DHC glitch.


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm sure it's already been posted, but this video just gets the HYPE going for me:


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, Bionic Arm. Seen it so many times to death. Basically Noel Brown's inspiration.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Plain Scarfs said:


> I'm going to start experimenting with new characters, my regular team is Wolverine, Morrigan and Akuma, think I'll mix it up with Thor, Joe and Arthur; *not sure how much synergy they'll have, and the assists won't be solid, but damn, I want to move away from the standard.*



Me too.

I want to pick the random assembly of characters that no one would think would be plausible. Back to the Training Room I go.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Me too.
> 
> I want to pick the random assembly of characters that no one would think would be plausible. Back to the Training Room I go.



MODOK/Thor/Captain America, now get out there and be somebody.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> MODOK/Thor/Captain America, now get out there and be somebody.



Or Viewtiful Joe/Trish/MODOK


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Or Viewtiful Joe/Trish/MODOK



Actually I see plenty Trish's both online and at tournaments, Joe hardly, MODOK hardly.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 7, 2011)

Chris is a character I kinda liked. Too bad he is not popular too.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't see many Trish at all now compared to the first week. Everyone was like, "OH TRISH IS ZE AWEZUM STUFF!" but when flowchart scrubs realize you got to work hard with her to see her best set ups, people stop using her...at least scrub people I normally play against online.

I played this dude online in Player Match who used Trish in his team and his Trish essentially got outplayed by mines, so next game he picks...guess who? Sentinel...lol. Fighting him was a waste of time...


Oh and good match Biscuits, I seem to fare better against you than I use to. Still owned me in the end though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 7, 2011)

Goodness, Mag+Zero at the corner is too fun. Get hit by Mag and you get a free 1million damage off 2 meters.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 7, 2011)

Mag builds meter like noone else in the game, Gravity Squeezes all day long!


----------



## Eki (Apr 7, 2011)

His little glitch or w/e is quite annoying once caught in it


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> MODOK/Thor/Captain America, now get out there and be somebody.



you saw last nights tournament ?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osty2xJHpqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2011)

Vai said:


> you saw last nights tournament ?



Which one?

I saw one last night where RyRy lost in grand finals to a Phoenix/Chun/Wesker player who made me ashamed to use Chun and Phoenix.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 7, 2011)

He was probably referring to last night's Wednesday Night Fights where Justin was actually using Captain America/MODOK/Thor.

Speaking of which, it would have been nice if Justin's team made it to finals because Combofiend was using a Captain America/Deadpool/Skrull team. It's like a mirror match like She-Hulk all over again!


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 8, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> He was probably referring to last night's Wednesday Night Fights where *Justin was actually using* Captain America/*MODOK*/Thor.
> 
> Speaking of which, it would have been nice if Justin's team made it to finals because Combofiend was using a Captain America/Deadpool/Skrull team. It's like a mirror match like She-Hulk all over again!



Well, you can kiss online play goodbye now.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 8, 2011)

Nah, it was only a dare to him. Justin sucked at using MODOK. He admitted in the stream that he was just mashing buttons and it shows in his fights.


----------



## Eki (Apr 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osty2xJHpqo[/YOUTUBE]



lol, I've been using him as an assist since the game came out. Never really started using him right till recently when i fought DiosX


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow Ryry is known?

I've been cool with him since our tekken days haha. He's step his game up.


----------



## Eki (Apr 8, 2011)

I wish rage quitter hell would work for Player matches. Getting tired of all these salty kids :[


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn, most of my competition are rocking the DHC glitch now...even me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 12, 2011)

I switched to Storm/Zero/Sent to abuse the scaling glitch.

Being able to get full kill for two meters is invaluable against some characters.


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 12, 2011)

I've not used the glitch yet, suppose I've not gotten to the level where my combos are going to benefit from it. 

Hoping we get new characters announced today since the Captivate embargo ends in about 2.5 hours or so.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 12, 2011)

what's this about a dhc glitch?


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 12, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> I switched to Storm/Zero/Sent to abuse the scaling glitch.
> 
> Being able to get full kill for two meters is invaluable against some characters.


It's kinda funny, after I changed my team to help incorporate the DHC glitch, I worked on a 2 stock, 1.4 mil combo for the express purpose of overkilling Sentinel. After several weeks I was finally able to get my friend to bring his camera so I could record it just for shits and giggles. Then on the day I upload it, they release the patch, so all I'm left with is a combo that's far too unnecessarily overkill.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> what's this about a dhc glitch?





Click on overview for explanation and list of who can start it and who can follow through with it.

So far with Magneto and Zero the most I can push with just 2 meters is about 1,074,300 or so damage. Three meters is for sure kill on the whole cast working around 1,219,300. Works only at corner or close enough for Magneto to carry them over with his combo, which isn't hard cause the fly combo carries them almost half the map.

I'm sure I can do more but my execution is poor so I only do Magneto's M-H Fly combo instead of the continuous H. I lose about 20-30,000 damage from doing so, but it's safer for me. Needs more practice.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 12, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> It's kinda funny, after I changed my team to help incorporate the DHC glitch, I worked on a 2 stock, 1.4 mil combo for the express purpose of overkilling Sentinel. After several weeks I was finally able to get my friend to bring his camera so I could record it just for shits and giggles. Then on the day I upload it, they release the patch, so all I'm left with is a combo that's far too unnecessarily overkill.



godlike lol

I do a lazy combo.. it does about 1 million with 2 meters.. I think I up the damage if I tighten up the Zero clone loop, and find a more damaging storm combo to lead into it with, I should be able to kill Hulk for 2 meters.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 14, 2011)

LayZ i finally moved and I got my own internet now lol. We can prolly run some shit. 

if anyone else goes in on 360 hit up Splackavellie G. I kinda only play wit my home boy who is like top 30 in the leaderboards but I don't really feel like I'm getting better playing wit him. I've seen his shit enough times.

Trying to get better with C.Viper and Doom. STILL cant do shoryukens on stick without a hitch lol. Its kill my Viper play lol.


----------



## Eki (Apr 14, 2011)

Me and Cash play on 360. Though all I've been playing lately is ranked matches. Be blazing through the ranks


----------



## delirium (Apr 14, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> LayZ i finally moved and I got my own internet now lol. We can prolly run some shit.
> 
> if anyone else goes in on 360 hit up Splackavellie G. I kinda only play wit my home boy who is like top 30 in the leaderboards but I don't really feel like I'm getting better playing wit him. I've seen his shit enough times.
> 
> Trying to get better with C.Viper and Doom. STILL cant do shoryukens on stick without a hitch lol. Its kill my Viper play lol.



I'll send a friend request.

You can hit me up too though. My tag is delectronique.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 15, 2011)

WTF is this legit ?


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 15, 2011)

Not legit. That was posted by someone low on the scale of Capcom employees; someone higher up tweeted afterwards that they would continue supporting the game for at least a year.

I'm trying to find a source for this but I'm coming up short, I'm 95% certain I'm right though. From what I gather the tweet was supposed to say SSFIV was getting no more support post-Arcade Edition, MvC3 will continue being supported.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 15, 2011)

Plain Scarfs said:


> Not legit. That was posted by someone low on the scale of Capcom employees; someone higher up tweeted afterwards that they would continue supporting the game for at least a year.
> 
> I'm trying to find a source for this but I'm coming up short, I'm 95% certain I'm right though. From what I gather the tweet was supposed to say SSFIV was getting no more support post-Arcade Edition, MvC3 will continue being supported.



O ok thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Eki (Apr 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> WTF is this legit ?





> On Capcom *Europe's* twitter



EuroFags.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> WTF is this legit ?


Kinda wish it was legit. This DLC bullshit should just stop.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 15, 2011)

You don't want anymore characters?

I mean it sucks that we have to pay but I wouldn't mind seeing some more characters.

I want to see Juggernaut, silversurfer, and some others.


----------



## Eki (Apr 15, 2011)

I doubt we will get any more characters. Maybe two, but thats it


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah that's what I think two for marvel and two for capcom.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 15, 2011)

I was wondering this as well thank you.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Apr 15, 2011)

no point in finding infinites now since they're going to be patched (unless you're planning to use it at just one tourney).  viper, you're next.  how lame.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2011)

How lame that Capcom is actually patching their game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2011)

Wasn't necessary to patch Cap's infinite.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 15, 2011)

Eki said:


> I doubt we will get any more characters. Maybe two, but thats it



Capcom is full of shit just like a good majority of game companies.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Apr 16, 2011)

super MvC3?  before anyone says he's just a troll he did leak SSFIV (i think) and the entire MvC3 roster way before they were close to being announced.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 16, 2011)

Is there a reason to why there wasn't a single team I fought today that didn't have Logan? And most of them do nothing but spam the dive kick until he hits, where he will proceed to do that annoying BnB


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 16, 2011)

I SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO BE CHEAP AS FUCK AND BREAK THE GAME WITH MY INFINITE COMBOS 

CAPCOM HAVE GONE TOO FAR THIS TIME


----------



## Sesha (Apr 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> I doubt we will get any more characters. Maybe two, but thats it



It's all but confirmed that Frank West is planned for DLC, along with another one (likely Doc Ock, based on the info that was found on the game's disc). Megaman X and Venom also have a decent chance, but they might be held on for Super MvC3 instead.



Missing_Nin said:


> super MvC3?  before anyone says he's just a troll he did leak SSFIV (i think) and the entire MvC3 roster way before they were close to being announced.



No, SSFIV was Kensk/Henaki, who also leaked that MvC3 was in development. Lupinko also leaked a ton of other details about MvC3, in addition to the roster.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 16, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Is there a reason to why there wasn't a single team I fought today that didn't have Logan? And most of them do nothing but spam the dive kick until he hits, where he will proceed to do that annoying BnB



Because Marvel's netcode is too shitty to deal with dive kicks on reaction?



Plain Scarfs said:


> I SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO BE CHEAP AS FUCK AND BREAK THE GAME WITH MY INFINITE COMBOS
> 
> CAPCOM HAVE GONE TOO FAR THIS TIME


Sounds like someone should learn how to block


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2011)

• Fixed bug involving the hit time for Captain America's Shield Slash against Ryu, Amaterasu, and Hulk, which was allowing an unintended combo. 

that was unintended? what about akuma and bonne?

• Fixed bug that allowed an infinite combo by Amaterasu against Taskmaster (Standing), Amaterasu(Standing or Ducking), Zero (Standing), and Shuma-Gorath (Ducking). Bug fix involved Amaterasu's Solar Flare attack (x5) and Power Slash combo.

ammy players rage..


----------



## Butcher (Apr 16, 2011)

If Dante is in there...Why not put Vergil as DLC?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> ? Fixed bug involving the hit time for Captain America's Shield Slash against Ryu, Amaterasu, and Hulk, which was allowing an unintended combo.
> 
> that was unintended? what about akuma and bonne?
> 
> ...



eh

the dog is a top 5 character anyway, and it's not like the inf was bnb since character specific standing/crouching confirm.


----------



## delirium (Apr 16, 2011)

I just found out my arcade just replaced the Super set up with an MvC3 set up. I know where I'm going to be today


----------



## Eki (Apr 16, 2011)

Task and Zero are both my mains. Fucking stupid mut


----------



## Eki (Apr 27, 2011)

I can only do one of his fly combos. And even though i can only do like 1/3 of it D:

The way a lot of people use him is kinda predictable. Abusing the dive air kick and such


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

Butcher said:


> If Dante is in there...Why not put Vergil as DLC?



Because Vergil isn't that important. Just because Dante is in the game doesn't mean Vergil is guaranteed, since he is only a foil character to Dante. They'd add Nero before Vergil to be honest.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because Vergil isn't that important. Just because Dante is in the game doesn't mean Vergil is guaranteed, since he is only a foil character to Dante. They'd add Nero before Vergil to be honest.



Probably not Nero would play to much like Biotic Commando


----------



## Eki (Apr 27, 2011)

Bison would be nice.

Needs more villains


----------



## Daedus (Apr 27, 2011)

If Strider doesn't make the DLC cut, there will be riots.


----------



## Eki (Apr 27, 2011)

no more oroborous


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

Eki said:


> Bison would be nice.
> 
> Needs more villains


No more SF characters. I don't even want Sakura in it, and she is my favorite fighting game character. You already have Ryu, Chun Li, C.Viper, AND Akuma.

Actually, new DLC characters shouldn't have nothing to do with SF or Darkstalkers. They got their quota. I want my Mega Man and Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Eki (Apr 27, 2011)

I just don't even care about any other capcom related characters lol. They need to hustle on some DLC costumes


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 28, 2011)

Zabel or Phoenix Wright.. Random Cyberbots characters..

Phoenix Wright would be my top choice.. no matter how retarded and gimmicky.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 28, 2011)

And to waste 45 minutes of your own time:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgLNkjLPjOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 28, 2011)

But I wanna press MY buttons NOW


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 28, 2011)

Just rented this today. I'm gonna have to practice some more. I'm trying to master Deadpool and Captain America first.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 29, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Learn the fight. Dive kick is +8 or so on block so obviously don't push buttons after.... Make him wiff and then blow him the fuck up.



I know that much. I just push block+assist.

Problem starts when he's couple with an assist himself. 

His combos are so braindead. There is hardly any anti airs in this game and that dive kick has stuffed so many hyper attacks i just roll my eyes. Then the speed in Xfactor...plus his charge...sigh.

I no longer stay stationary to get mixed up or rushed.  Its the air to air situations that piss me the fuck off lol. My answer right now is Magnetos hyper grav. But outside of that its a fuckin wrap. I'm trying to get rid of any shame in strong keep away and beam spam. My squad i'm sorta excelling with is Taskmaster (front arrows), Magneto (hyper grav), Doom (plasma beam).

BBQ Who wants to sit back and block everything like a duck (LayZ :ho).

My boy DarkStar is like #20 on MVC3 leader boards. Im basing my claims moreso off of his wolverine.

Dooms ass kick is decent anti air.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 29, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> I know that much. I just push block+assist.
> 
> Problem starts when he's couple with an assist himself.
> 
> ...



Depending on height of things, but if he goes too high just dash under him and kill him. Wolvie has pretty low life so I usually kill him if I can carry him to the corner with Magneto off 2 bars.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2011)

> BBQ Who wants to sit back and block everything like a duck



I find blocking and being respectful in this game gets you killed. I usually just 5A/2B my way out of shit with Zero, or if I can't find a good hole to mash out, I pushblock > call Akuma.


----------



## Eki (Apr 29, 2011)

Akuma.... One of the characters i have a hard time dealing with when i've killed the others guys characters. I try not to call in my assist cause i know he'll just get caught in the hadoken hyper. And the hurricane kick is such a bitch to get away from too.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 30, 2011)

Akuma gets so much advantage after touching you. I'm wondering if its better push block him on the final hit or the hit befor. It seems like its the last hit that does all the guard stun/hit stun.

and my gawd how can u the ROM combo wit mags.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 30, 2011)

So far my team is Wolverine, Spider-Man, Chris or Dante.

I can almost play good with Dante so far.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 30, 2011)

I play Akuma and I find the dive kick much better than the hurricane kick in terms of getting in.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Apr 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LllBJJFdurM[/YOUTUBE]

Some pretty good Thor and Tron play.


----------



## Eki (Apr 30, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> I play Akuma and I find the dive kick much better than the hurricane kick in terms of getting in.



You must not get Push Blocked often.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Akuma gets so much advantage after touching you. I'm wondering if its better push block him on the final hit or the hit befor. It seems like its the last hit that does all the guard stun/hit stun.
> 
> and my gawd how can u the ROM combo wit mags.



You have to pushblock it on the last hit if you want to punish it. Some characters have moves that have a short enough hitbox to dodge and hit Akuma out of the Tatsu like Zero's c.B.


----------



## Eki (May 1, 2011)

Did anyone else see Noel get bitch slapped by only one character?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 2, 2011)

My official team: Dante,Trish,and Captain America. Capt. being my best.


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2011)

I main Akuma and You should always push block the last hit of his tatsu and punish him. Of course it depends on who you play, some characters can just hit him out of it and get a free combo.

As for getting in with Akuma, There's no "best" way, you have to mix it up. Dive kick is good if you don't make it obvious, as is Tatsu. They can be punished with proper spacing and stuff so you need to mix it up. Drones makes Akuma's Teleport really dangerous, as you get a free cross up and high/low mixup.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> Did anyone else see Noel get bitch slapped by only one character?


Are you talking about the PowerUp tournament?

The only thing I know (and seen) was that loser's finals where Justin was trolling Noel Brown by having Phoenix on point, and he got yellow-carded by Evo.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2011)

He wasn't trolling brown. =p


----------



## Sephiroth (May 5, 2011)




----------



## LeafCake (May 5, 2011)

I love MVC3 even if I am bad at it. My main reserves are Deadpool, Super Skrull & Chun-Li.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Esura (May 5, 2011)

Oh wow, that dude should feel mighty fucking ashamed of getting raped like that...under those circumstances.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 6, 2011)

Imagine that happening in a high-stakes tournament. Like Evo.


----------



## Eki (May 6, 2011)

Hardly anyone ever uses a team hyper


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> Hardly anyone ever uses a team hyper



And there is a reason why....




...its not worth it. Fuck team hypers when I can ABC your ass into a Hyper, then DHC it into another teammates' Hyper, then into another one if I have a meter and don't really have to worry about whiffing (depending on your team).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 6, 2011)

Wesker uses Team Hypers.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Wesker uses Team Hypers.



Um....who?


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 7, 2011)

Speaking of Wesker

[YOUTUBE]CAgIwbXqpSo[/YOUTUBE]

Those ears...


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Wesker uses Team Hypers.



When he has one bar.. lol and that's long after he confirms a hit..


----------



## Eki (May 7, 2011)

Overpowered wesker ftw


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 7, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Speaking of Wesker
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That ain't Wesker. That's Agent Smith.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 7, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> That ain't Wesker. That's Agent Smith.



Nicolas Cage + Agent Smith + Dr Doom + Mahvel = I don't know but I want


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 8, 2011)

OMG, I did not now that the guy does look like Nicolas Cage.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17G-dTUFzSA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Me getting blown up by my friend's Thor

includes: me not knowing how to block mix ups, dropping combos, heavy sighs of disgust, salt, and random commentary by the guy holding the camera


----------



## Ishamael (May 9, 2011)

Nice Zero combos bbq, but your friends Thor was great. 

I've been playing around with this team Phoenix/Dorm/Morrigan (yes that order). Basically you jump into the air with Phoenix, throw TK shots while building meter with Dark Harmonizer, and if you get 5 meters awesome, if not switch and build. Anyone whose used Harmonizer knows how quickly it builds meter, so the team is surprisingly decent. If Phoenix dies you should still have enough meter to do stupid Dorm shit and he has great comeback potential. The team is also extremely fun, I initially just tried this team because these three were my favorite characters.


----------



## Eki (May 9, 2011)

stop using main team, get butt raped all day


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 9, 2011)

I wish I was that good with Thor.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2011)

Eki said:


> stop using main team, get butt raped all day



Same....

Playing with anyone other than X-23, Trish, Tron is a total loss on my part. With this PSN downtime I'm going to TRY to play other characters and be efficient like bbq.


----------



## Eki (May 9, 2011)

im trying to learn how to be efficient with dante, but shits going down hill


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 9, 2011)

Probably the most hilarious/entertaining trash-talking I've heard recently on a fighting game:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2t8dbYtvVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (May 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17G-dTUFzSA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Me getting blown up by my friend's Thor
> 
> includes: me not knowing how to block mix ups, dropping combos, heavy sighs of disgust, salt, and random commentary by the guy holding the camera



I smiled when he went into flight after combo and command grabbed u for reset. 

I was making a team around thor recently too...but my prob is i didnt want Sentinel nor Tron.

But once u get the hang of Thor he is a monster.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> be efficient like bbq.



I suck at this game D:


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I suck at this game D:



But you played well! You was the one with Storm and Zero right? That shit was beasty. 

I can't do X-23's Mirage Feint combos consistently for shit....


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> I smiled when he went into flight after combo and command grabbed u for reset.
> 
> I was making a team around thor recently too...but my prob is i didnt want Sentinel nor Tron.
> 
> But once u get the hang of Thor he is a monster.



Yeah.. his Thor is gdlk. He enters the break weeklies once in a grip, so, if you catch the stream and see a big ass dude playing thor that's him.


----------



## delirium (May 10, 2011)

Eki said:


> stop using main team, get butt raped all day



opposite for me. been playing nothing but my leilei/dorm/chris team lately and running away like a bitch and its working like a charm 

it could be cause i have leilei on the squad though and i can probaly make any team work around her. the next team i have in mind is leilei/ryu/iron man


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 10, 2011)

*@ bbq:* You should have supered Thor with Zero after the loop in the last match.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I just auto piloted the 2 Bar combo with out thinking. x_x


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 11, 2011)

So I finally got off my lazy ass to learn how to do Zero's air loop but I do have some questions if you guys know the answer.

After the M-M-H in the air there are times where I would end up falling lower than the opponent which makes me whiff the falling M link. Other times I would hit the linked M but would land behind them. I can still go for the loop after landing behind them but I would much rather carry them to the corner that I want.

I would assume it's a range thing from the initial start up of the combo, because if I space myself out further before doing the combo I can land the loop with ease. Proper spacing would be around when I can barely snag the opponent with the jfd.H and land only 1-hit of it.

I see you land the loop in your match videos bbq so if you know some kind of trick to always being on the right side and whatnot lemme know please.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 11, 2011)

I find you have to vary your timing in when you do the first MMH after the initial launcher.

Against the taller/fatter characters like Sent/Shulk/Hulk/Tron/Thor you want to do launch into early jMMH, then a small delay into falling jM, land re jump etc.

Against smaller characters like the dog, or even Felicia/Morrigan you want to delay the initial jMMH until you've almost reached the same height they have after launching them. Then you delay the falling jM for about as long as possible.

For the regular size characters like Wolvie/Dante/Wesker/etc you want to be a little below them, but, don't do it quite as early as the big characters. The delay on the jM is around the same as the fattie combo.

Midscreen I can only get one loop - ie ~6H>S jc jMMH falling jM, land > rejump jMMH after that I do land > S jc straight up jMM release buster (a firin' ma lazur) into the j214L fastfall then forward dash(may have to wave dash based on screen position) S jc to combo ender.

In corner I do ~6H>S jc jMMH falling jM, land > rejump jMMH , land > rejump jMM release buster j623L lightning dive, land S jc air combo ender.

Those are the most damaging combos I could come up with for corner/midscreen based on combo parts I mixed and matched from a Zero tutorial video.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 11, 2011)

Oh, I was doing the j.MMH > falling j.M, land> j.MM xx Buster > j.623L, land > Launch in all positions.

Would the fastfall combo do more damage?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 11, 2011)

The fastfall one does more damage because you get a whole second rep of jMMH

But you can't pick up after a lighting dive if you do the 2nd jMMH rep into land S launch aircombo due to the amount of hits. And the corner combo with 2 jMMH reps into rejump jMM xx buster > lightning dive won't work midscreen (for me at least).


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

Why have I not posted in this thread yet.


Oh yeah, didn't know it existed.


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2011)

So I picked up Magneto again. I dropped him because I couldn't do his ROM combo, but after hours in training, I still can't do it, but even in failure it has help my magneto game. ppl are so afraid of the loop that they kinda wait for it to end so they leave themselves wide open for attacks


----------



## LeafCake (May 16, 2011)

I haven't played this game in weeks. And I can't use Magneto for shit either.


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2011)

I use him as my heavy hitter. shockwave xfactor stream. x23 and Logan do all of my leg work


----------



## Eki (May 16, 2011)

Ah wolverine and his infamous dive kicks......


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2011)

I light attack more than dive kick..... barely lol.


----------



## Eki (May 16, 2011)

When i use him i just super jump and do his drill claw. Bitches are like, "wait wut?"


----------



## Hellion (May 16, 2011)

because that shit is random lol


----------



## Eki (May 16, 2011)

And it can go anywhere 

which makes it a good get away


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> When i use him* i just super jump and do his drill claw*. Bitches are like, "wait wut?"




And it throws me off too.

---

Fight starts...

Use Trish and set traps and play keepaway and Tron's Gustaff Flame as a GTFO me...

Logan trying to Berserker Slash and Claw and all that shit all damn day to no avail...

About to get up close and apply more pressure...

Logan jumps randomly...

I'm thinking....yeah I got this friend in the bag, he left himself open..

DRILL CLAW!!

WTF IS THIS SHIT!? 

All of a suddenly, this friend knows how to do more shit that just Berserker Claw and fucking KO my fucking Trish with an advanced combo into OTG into Super and all that shit...


Hellion said:


> because that shit is random lol



Yep, pretty much.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 16, 2011)

I don't always play MvC3, but when I do; I play Zero, Ryu and Dante (in that order). Stay thrifty my friends.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2011)

Hellion said:


> I use him as my heavy hitter. shockwave xfactor stream. x23 and Logan do all of my leg work



I read the first sentence it's like, yeah, he does that.. then I read the next sentence and I'm like wtf..

He could do more than that for no meter and no x-factor.. learn the real combossss!!!

semi-related, I can do Zero's max damage (to my knowledge) corner combo midscreen now, so Duy, if you read this scrap the midscreen combo I gave you and just do

stuff into 6C launch jBBC falling jB, land rejump jBBC land rejump jBB xx buster, j623A, land launch jBBCS (add super/assist otg dive > whatever)

Shit corner carries from pretty much one corner to the other. If your back is on the wall, you take them to _just_ outside of it.


----------



## Hellion (May 17, 2011)

lol I know. That is the reason i picked him back up. I shyed away because the combos looked "hard" but then when I was playing against a friend and I did a "poor man's" ROM combo, I decided to suck it up and learn the motions


----------



## delirium (May 21, 2011)

ggs LayZ. Your Hsien-Ko is way better than mine now lol


----------



## Daedus (May 21, 2011)

It's okay.  Wesker relaunches super quick and for free.  You don't even need an assist if it's early enough in the combo.  Finish the combo with Maximum Wesker and use my Doom Sphere Flame DHC reset into touch of death on the relaunch.

And the mayor of earth just keeps on spinnin'... Your pressure means nothing in the face of a full on invincible assist.


----------



## LayZ (May 21, 2011)

delirium said:


> ggs LayZ. Your Hsien-Ko is way better than mine now lol


Yeah, GGs man.  I still think you're Hsien-Ko got mine, your pressure game is better. I'm gonna to steal that instant air C tactic you got with her.

Why did you drop Tasky and Spencer?  I thought that team was real good.


----------



## Esura (May 21, 2011)

Would Hsien Ko work well with Morrigan, Felicia, or my main b Trish?


----------



## LayZ (May 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Would Hsien Ko work well with Morrigan, Felicia, or my main b Trish?


I know she works real well with Felicia if you do the Cat Crawl while calling the armor assist. You could also use that hyper that calls the overhead cat and do mixups with the assists as well.

I still think Hsien-Ko is a liability so you better have strong team members in case she dies.


----------



## delirium (May 21, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Yeah, GGs man.  I still think you're Hsien-Ko got mine, your pressure game is better. I'm gonna to steal that instant air C tactic you got with her.
> 
> Why did you drop Tasky and Spencer?  I thought that team was real good.



That's still my main squad. I've always wanted to get good with Chris, Dorm and Iron Man though. So that's what I'm working on right now.

Yeah, IAD C is so good. It's slow as fuck but no one expects her to rush down lol



> Would Hsien Ko work well with Morrigan, Felicia, or my main b Trish?



Hsien-ko makes EVERYONE good. She can be used on rush down teams to give you mix up options or run away teams as a get off me assist. The problem is her on point. Especially if you're using her just for the armor assist. That'll mean she'll almost always end up being your last character so don't let the other two die lol


----------



## Eki (May 24, 2011)

Not enough people use her.


----------



## Daedus (May 25, 2011)

I fucking hate Amaterasu.


So much.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 25, 2011)

i was sitting with a friend of mine and i looked at his hands as he played amaterasu.....sigh.

I'm like...yo....u mashin one button son lol. it only annoys me cause the rate of throws increases like hell dealing with amaterasu.


----------



## LayZ (May 25, 2011)

Daedus said:


> I fucking hate Amaterasu.
> 
> 
> So much.





Wu Fei said:


> i was sitting with a friend of mine and i looked at his hands as he played amaterasu.....sigh.
> 
> I'm like...yo....u mashin one button son lol. it only annoys me cause the rate of throws increases like hell dealing with amaterasu.


Thats the most frustrating thing with that fuckin' dog. One button option select that they repeatedly mash. 

My most enjoyable moment in MvC3: Killing that dog with a wiffed lvl 3 from She-Hulk. So beautiful. 

P.S. I know Ammy isn't technically a "dog", so there is no need to correct me.


----------



## Eki (May 25, 2011)

I just call her "The fucking mutt."

fucking mutt


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 2, 2011)

This thread better not have died. I finally got the game peoples!


----------



## Wicked (Jun 2, 2011)

No point of playing this game because in like 3 months a new version is coming out


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> No point of playing this game because in like 3 months a new version is coming out



The hell you talkin bout Nature Breeze


----------



## Wicked (Jun 2, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The hell you talkin bout Nature Breeze



Basically Supah MVC3 coming out next year so there's no reason to play this game. It's got stale real fast like bread ;/


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, good thing I bout it for 25 bucks. Well theirs still half a year left til 2012, ah well. Im enjoying it, then again I still play MvC.


----------



## delirium (Jun 4, 2011)

sorry for jettin early layz. my girl was buggin me the whole time we were playing to cook dinner. ggs though. i swear the game is one sided. once someone gains momentum it's hard to stop it xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

new version? damn capcom.. making us buy SFIV 3 times isn't enough? hope its just DLC..


----------



## Urzatron (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm using a team with Viewtiful Joe, Taskmaster, and Doctor Doom. I like Joe and Doom, and Taskmaster is pretty fun to play with his dhc options. Also, one quirky thing I found is that you can counter Joe's bombs with Taskmaster for an extra hit in a combo starting with the bomb. bot useful, but fun.

Got this game at release and I still really love it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> new version? damn capcom.. making us buy SFIV 3 times isn't enough? hope its just DLC..



It is Capcom, so it will happen eventually.

As for "3 months from now", I don't recall hearing that info from any credible sources. So don't listen to anything Nature Breeze says.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> It is Capcom, so it will happen eventually.
> 
> As for "3 months from now", I don't recall hearing that info from any credible sources. So don't listen to anything Nature Breeze says.



i might get into it if they offer missing modes, such as survival, time trail,etc.. 

still DLC is more than enough for that shit..


----------



## LayZ (Jun 5, 2011)

delirium said:


> sorry for jettin early layz. my girl was buggin me the whole time we were playing to cook dinner. ggs though. i swear the game is one sided. once someone gains momentum it's hard to stop it xD


Thats understandable, its cool. I just felt like I wasn't playing at my best and I couldn't redeem myself. I know we'll get some more games in another time. Sorry you had to suffer through my muttering, I didn't realize my mic was on until the end.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2011)

10char


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2011)

I was just watching that vid


----------



## Mysterious Sai (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha, that is one awesome GIF. 

I enjoy having Deadpool in one of my teams with Wolverine and Akuma.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 18, 2011)

trollin' hard lol


----------



## Eki (Jun 18, 2011)

BEST FRIENDS FOREVERRRRRRRRR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

so finally got around into buying shuma and jill.. 

just a quick question.. what is the most efficient way or set up for jill QFC+ATK super.. or is this the best its gonna get?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> So does anyone uses Spiderman? Marvel's star and main fundamental character? Wait thats Deadpool isn't it?



no it's spiderman

and people use him, my bro got his ass kicked by one yesterday.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2011)

that might be because he's a difficult player to get used to.

I love spidey and i believe he was the first person i played as when i got the game, but i sucked using him


----------



## Eki (Jun 20, 2011)

tried to play yesterday... but the fucking netcode shit aggravates me


----------



## Wicked (Jun 20, 2011)

It can get annoying but they don't have enough characters in this game (no reason to play this game at all imo). Got boring real fast!


----------



## Eki (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully Super MvC3 will add more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

shuma is awesome 

i love using him to set up for level 3 supers :33


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 21, 2011)

get fucked in the ass


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

I like using Dante, Wolverine, and Akuma, with maybe Ryu as a sub-in for Akuma.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lPGR15SZ2sY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 21, 2011)

Hahaha, fucken Richard. "I'm too good". 

And only Tatsu would do troll combos like that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 21, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]lPGR15SZ2sY[/YOUTUBE]



 

Oh wow. I love everyone's reaction to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]lPGR15SZ2sY[/YOUTUBE]



Holy Shit


----------



## Vai (Jun 23, 2011)

Got the game a couple of days ago, started playing this online today, had a good streak till I ran against a guy that had an amazing zero. I'm gonna have nightmares with that rape.

Anyway, incredibly fun game. Barely any lag encountered aswell.
Also took out a 5th lord phoenix, that was my highlight.... I may have danced after that win.


Still having a lot of problems against hyper armor characters, a lot of sentinels and hulks out there. Can't seem to start comboing them before they smack me in the face with their gigantic hands.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2011)

I had the game at launch and only suffered from lag once


----------



## Gene (Jun 23, 2011)

Did Capcom say that there will be more DLC or is this kinda it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2011)

this can't be it.. they need to bring two possibly four new chars when we get sick of AE and 3rd Strike.. 

its probably why they didn't announce anything.. cuz even if they're working on them, they want people to buy AE and 3rd Strike..

its all about the money


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't really get sick of AE :/

and also my new stick


----------



## Vai (Jun 24, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I had the game at launch and only suffered from lag once



That's really good to know, and another day playing and more hulks everywhere. I gotta train my advance guard and make them GET OUT OF MY FACE


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2011)

If they are starting Hulk on point just walk forward in the beginning of the match and then as soon as the match starts jump back and push back his Fist attack ( or w/e its called.) Most hulks will do that in the beginning of the match cause its got hyper armor and i don't think you can grab him out of it. But just a little thing i discovered a while back


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2011)

Most Hulks are pretty careless and leave themselves open a lot, just don't get carried away and walk into his Standing Heavy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2011)

Pretty sure Hulks stand C can be thrown.. I wouldn't advise starting the round at point blank waiting for it though, you'll just end up eating a command grab for your troubles.

Your better off watching how they play, and getting a feel for how they like use the super-armor normals. If you want to go at him, cover yourself with an assist that hits multiple times..go in while you call something like drones/akuma tatsu/some other multi-hit assist, don't commit to any buttons until you see him do the stand C. if he goes for the stand C it will trade with or get beaten by the assist and then you get a free combo.

If you have a character with high mobility, use it to make him wiff the move and punish it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 24, 2011)

Pick Wolverine and Akuma.

Call Akuma and do Berserker Slash ground crossup to fix all problems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

agree with Duy Nguyen, Akuma always helps when facing Hulk.. Hulk gets easily sucked into pressure cuz of his big size.. and who can better pressure than akuma..

also, akuma's crouching light almost always connects when they try punishing me..


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 24, 2011)

cause akums fame advantage on his moves is stupid good for some reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

its akuma, you expected otherwise? 

doesn't oni have his level3 super air-okay?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Pick Wolverine and Akuma.
> 
> Call Akuma and do Berserker Slash ground crossup to fix all problems.



"Best Friends Forever" are unstoppable together.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> "Best Friends Forever" are unstoppable together.


----------



## Vai (Jun 25, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Pretty sure Hulks stand C can be thrown.. I wouldn't advise starting the round at point blank waiting for it though, you'll just end up eating a command grab for your troubles.
> 
> Your better off watching how they play, and getting a feel for how they like use the super-armor normals. If you want to go at him, cover yourself with an assist that hits multiple times..go in while you call something like drones/akuma tatsu/some other multi-hit assist, don't commit to any buttons until you see him do the stand C. if he goes for the stand C it will trade with or get beaten by the assist and then you get a free combo.
> 
> If you have a character with high mobility, use it to make him wiff the move and punish it.



I have Wesker on point, Dormammu,  Taskmaster on anchor. Tasky's assist works great with Wesker's teleport, I mean I dont get hit by all gigantic C everytime they do it obviously - damn thats a huge hitbox, just checked online - just the ones where I try to poke him with low M to start a combo due to habit. Maybe i should practise wesker's counter, its always standing C spam anyway.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Pick Wolverine and Akuma.
> 
> Call Akuma and do Berserker Slash ground crossup to fix all problems.



And then I can be just like everyone else ~!
But seriously I like playing with Akuma, but I was tired of that crossup/assist months before I got the game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 25, 2011)

Well shit. If you have Wesker just bust gats and teleport away from him.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it true that a Super Edition of this game is coming out?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 25, 2011)

Vai said:


> And then I can be just like everyone else ~!
> But seriously I like playing with Akuma, but I was tired of that crossup/assist months before I got the game.



That's why you don't watch streams of a game for months before you get the game.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 25, 2011)

Its really lame how Shitinel isn't tourney banned.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2011)

We should ban scrubs, though.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 25, 2011)

Nah, everyone starts out as a scrub. Gotta work your way up from somewhere. But banning Sentinel wouldn't be a bad idea.

Or better yet, just re balance him.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2011)

Or just stop crying, as he isnt overpowered. You see a lot more of wolverine, akuma and phoenix.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL, I can't believe people are still crying about Sentinel.

Sentinel is pretty much an assist character now. The real threat are Phoenix, Wolverine, Magneto, and Amaterasu.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah, all the anti-Sentinal technology known now combined with the health nerf have brought him down. Drone assist is now the main reason to have him on your team. He's still pretty good in his own right but bannable bad? hell no


----------



## delirium (Jun 25, 2011)

Magneto isn't that bad. Phoenix, Wolverine, and Ammy on the other hand are rage inducing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2011)

Sentinel isn't worth being banned, lol he wasn't even worth a ban before the health nerf. 

People figured out ways to pick him apart. Magneto, Wolverine and Ammy are a lot to deal with but it's do-able. Phoenix/Dark Phoenix there's more anti-Phoenix technology popping up more and more, personally I think a lot of people panic when they see Dark Phoenix too much.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 26, 2011)

Magneto by himself is not that bad, but when he has a character that can benefit from a DHC Glitch then his game just got upped by a lot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

as people already said.. sent can be punished easily with the right chars.. i am more concerned with dark pheonix.. but even then she's not ban worthy..

none is tbh..


----------



## Eki (Jun 26, 2011)

lol ban Sent? 


Now Phoenix on the other hand, smh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 6, 2011)

anyone with an Xbox feel like getting a couple rounds in ?


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2011)

I go by delectronique on live. Friend me and we can run some matches.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2011)

You got XBL now?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2011)

Wolvie and the Dog are probably the most annoying characters.. Wesker, too..

Phoenix is... ugh.. If you've ever played against her, even bad players can still wins with level 3 XF D. Phoenix.

If they were to fix this game, all that really needs to be done, is remove XF level 2 and 3. XF level 1 is more than enough to pick off a problem character, or to help mount  comeback without devolving to activating and just facerolling on mix ups that lead to 100%. :L


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, I would like XF level 2 and 3 to be completely removed. However, it would be nice to have XF count as a combo breaker. You can shorten the time of the combo breakered XF as well to compensate.

This prevents characters like XF1 Wolverine from ripping you apart and allows you to still mount a solid defense after you combo break. Not only that, but it would be a great indirect nerf to Dark Phoenix.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2011)

True.. XF does everything else, having it as a burst would be cool.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 7, 2011)

It wouldn't even require effort to implement either. Give it the Team Aerial Counter animation. Job done.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2011)

What if they added a generic meter cancel system instead of KFC?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2011)

That's too anime.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm surprised people are still playing this game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2011)

So does that make SF4 an anime fighter?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2011)

Nah. No chains/air movement = not anime


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2011)

Oni is quasi-anime? D:


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2011)

p close tbh


----------



## Daedus (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe Capcom had a contest for a fanfiction character to be included in the game and Oni-Akuma- created by Trevor Williams, age 12- won?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2011)

i still can't believe the EX characters haven't made it any fighting game since..

Cracker Jack, Skullomania, and Garuda were pure fucking win 

and Kairi > any other shoto out there


----------



## Daedus (Jul 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> i still can't believe the EX characters haven't made it any fighting game since..
> 
> Cracker Jack, Skullomania, and Garuda were pure fucking win
> 
> and Kairi > any other shoto out there



Alright, pal.  Listen up, because this is pretty important...

CAPCOM DOESN'T OWN THE RIGHTS TO THOSE CHARACTERS.

The company is called Arika- they are responsible for the non-core characters of the EX series, and unless Capcom feels like shelling out for characters from a series of games time forgot then it's unlikely we'll see them included in any future titles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Alright, pal.  Listen up, because this is pretty important...
> 
> CAPCOM DOESN'T OWN THE RIGHTS TO THOSE CHARACTERS.
> 
> The company is called Arika- they are responsible for the non-core characters of the EX series, and unless Capcom feels like shelling out for characters from a series of games time forgot then it's unlikely we'll see them included in any future titles.



should've been more clear.. i already knew about the arika thing.. i was just wondering why doesn't arika use these characters in a fighting game themselves..

i know its old and all.. but the chars were damn epic.. they had more life than most current 2d fighting chars right now..

i guess that birthday wish will never be fulfilled..

ex3 had too many problems and chars missing to the extent that i can't enjoy it.. 

i play ex1.. but c'mon its ex1


----------



## Daedus (Jul 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> should've been more clear.. i already knew about the arika thing.. i was just wondering why doesn't arika use these characters in a fighting game themselves..
> 
> i know its old and all.. but the chars were damn epic.. they had more life than most current 2d fighting chars right now..
> 
> ...



The last notable game Arika produced was a Scuba-Diving sim for the Wii...


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You got XBL now?



I've had XBL for a while now. The only game I play on it though is MvC3 since it's the only game I can feasibly play on a pad. My TE is for PS3 and I only bought it to play 3S/ST on GGPO/Supercade.

I may buy a Qanba someday but I gotta recoup from buying all these instruments first.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 8, 2011)

delirium said:


> I've had XBL for a while now. The only game I play on it though is MvC3 since it's the only game I can feasibly play on a pad. My TE is for PS3 and I only bought it to play 3S/ST on GGPO/Supercade.
> 
> I may buy a Qanba someday but I gotta recoup from buying all these instruments first.



I got a dual-modded SE you can have on the cheap, guy.  It's not pretty, just stock art and mismatched sanwa buttons- but it'll hold you over til you can afford something beautiful.

...So long as I don't have to pay an outrageous international shipping fee.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2011)

Daedus said:


> The last notable game Arika produced was a Scuba-Diving sim for the Wii...



i know 

hopefully someone buys them or something..


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 8, 2011)

Well apparently Akira had some beta game being tested or something and they used their EX characters in it. Never know when they might use them. But clearly they aren't forgotten.

Get a real solid game design and they might have a money maker. The characters were cool as hell.

Cranked marvel and honestly its lost its fun factor for me already. I might just go nuts and try to make MODOK a monster somehow.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2011)

If I had to choose between the Qanba Q4 and a modded SE, I'd go for the Qanba. SE slope is ugh for me.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> If I had to choose between the Qanba Q4 and a modded SE, I'd go for the Qanba. SE slope is ugh for me.



Oh, I agree.  I was just offering him a dirt cheap alternative until he has the scratch to shell out for a Q.


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm probably going to wait. I mean.. I can actually buy the Qanba now if I wanted but I'm saving to move right now so I'm waiting until after the move. Thanks, though.

In MvC3 news I just OCV'd some Mags/Wesk/Doom team with my Hsien-Ko with no called assists. LOL


----------



## Vai (Jul 9, 2011)

spent days training x-23.

... can't do her otg's online. grrrr


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 9, 2011)

Because this game's netcode is ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2011)

yeah don't bother with online 

unless your team consists of doom/wolverine/pheonix..


----------



## Vai (Jul 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> yeah don't bother with online
> 
> unless your team consists of doom/wolverine/pheonix..



I like playing online and I dont really have problems with the other 3 characters in combo performance;
Her otg is just a pain in the ass to time correctly if theres a tiny winny bit of lag since theres button charge involved.
It led me to practise it for hours, but it just seems impossible to connect online. I'll keep trying though.


I became a 4th lord in like a week and half, its really fun playing ( although less in high ranks due to lack of originality in teams).


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 9, 2011)

delirium said:


> In MvC3 news I just OCV'd some Mags/Wesk/Doom team with my Hsien-Ko with no called assists. LOL



Wow, he must've been absolutely *terrible *...time to move on to another game at that point, lol.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 10, 2011)

Just some awesome combos.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1dzsMOSFH8&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV03Tdf2XUg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2011)

I REALLY want this game, too. 

Especially after watching those awesome combos.


----------



## S (Jul 10, 2011)

No fancy combos for Phoenix


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2011)

Dim Mak or bust.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 15, 2011)

12 new characters? I can't believe how pathetic Capcom is .


----------



## Vai (Jul 15, 2011)

That is still speculation.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

As long as Phoenix Wright is in it, I just don't give a darn who else is in it...well I wouldn't mind Psylocke though....


----------



## Kanali (Jul 15, 2011)

Needs more Venom 

I doubt Virgil would be brought in as a new character since pretty much the only thing that would make him different from Dante is Yamato and the summoned swords.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 15, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Needs more Venom
> 
> I doubt Virgil would be brought in as a new character since pretty much the only thing that would make him different from Dante is Yamato and the summoned swords.



Vergil's plenty different from Dante depending on which weapons they give him. Just giving him Yamato would make him the "fast katana guy" of the game. Don't forget Judgement Cut, which could act as a super or a zoning special similar to Dorm's black hole. 

Hell, they could make him Nelo Angelo and make him the tank of Team DMC.

And besides, what makes Dante and Vergil so bad when the game already has Ryu and Akuma?


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't only add but improve too, some of the current characters are so underpowered they barely pass as assist tier.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 15, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> And besides, what makes Dante and Vergil so bad when the game already has Ryu and Akuma?



There seems almost no point of picking Ryu when Akuma is in this game. He has everything Ryu has and better.

Only thing Ryu has over Akuma is the ability to choose between upwards and straight for Metsu Hadoken. And Ryu's Hurricane kick make him fly across the screen instead of falling like a duck, but that will work out depending on your playstyle.

Adding Vergil, people will start playing a few times to compare characters, and play with the one that is superior.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

meh.. they can just add a costume for dante.. same with ryu/akuma(could have anyways).. if they want to finalize the DMC team.. just add Lady.. makes more sense anyways..

IMO.. Bison/Vega needs to be in.. we're short on villains if you ask me.. especially capcom.. and with the right move-set he could an amazing character in the game.. a darkstalkers character would be sweet either talbain,jedah or demitri.. hell i wouldn't even mind BB Hood.. but we need a male one from darkstalkers.. i am not sure i want megaman.. but i guess a lot of people are jizzing for him so i don't care anyways.. i just hope he's not zero 1.5.. 

i also want a leon skin/costume for chris.. i dont care if its gonna be buff.. i can just imagine that that's his jacket 

and maybe we would get a Rival Schools character.. i honestly would like Hibiki..

as for marvel..

i want psylocke and gambit returning.. its just not the same without them IMO.. so is the case with venom.. but he played a bit like spiderman.. so if we're getting a spiderman villain, i'd choose dr. octopus.. 

if there's any chance, i want a abomination costume for hulk.. 

i also want Miss Marvel and Emma Frost seeing how female marvel characters are missing..


wish list:-

Capcom:-
Lady
Bison
Talbain/Jedah/Demitri 
Megaman
Hibiki


Marvel:-
Psylocke
Gambit
Dr. Octopus
Miss Marvel
Emma Frost


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 15, 2011)

Gambit for Marvel, Detective Gumshoe for Capcom.

My life would be complete.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3..

long name.. just call it "Ultimate MvC 3"


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> meh.. they can just add a costume for dante.. same with ryu/akuma(could have anyways).. if they want to finalize the DMC team.. just add Lady.. makes more sense anyways..



Why do people think Vergil would play like Dante? Maybe if they give him Force Edge and Beowulf too but a pure katana style would make him very different from Dante.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Why do people think Vergil would play like Dante? Maybe if they give him Force Edge and Beowulf too but a pure katana style would make him very different from Dante.



i know he can potentially play differently.. but how much different? in the end he's a sword guy that will have a dive kick.. only difference is the way he'll use yamato.. 

if vergil gets 3 supers.. guess what two of them will be? devil trigger and a cinematic level 3 super like dante and trish.. 

i like vergil, i am open to the fact that we'll get him as a separate character.. but honestly, the roster got stale within the first two weeks.. we don't really need him.. we need something fresh..


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> Capcom:-
> 
> Hibiki



You know this is an SNK character, right?


----------



## Vai (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe he means Dan ? 

wait, nevermind, lots of hibikis.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2011)

ahh forget it.. she's a snk character 

got mixed up


----------



## The810kid (Jul 16, 2011)

Vergil play like Dante the two didn't play anything alike in the special edition of Devil May cry. Wheres the Nero love if were talking DMC he plays nothing like Dante.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2011)

you know.. i wouldn't mind nero.. spenser + dante hybrid is very trollish


----------



## Kanali (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd rather have them bring in a DMC villain instead of another hero but since they're all too huge or not popular enough, Im guessing it'd be Virgil if they decide to add another DMC character. Nero would be interesting though.


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2011)

Just fill the slots with every Street fighter character.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 18, 2011)

Vergil would be cook but give me Ken, even if all say he is a clone, while completely playing differently since Alpha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2011)

street fighter chars and ken  

only street fighter char that needs to be in at this point is dictator 

oh shucks, they can always add cammy pek


----------



## Daedus (Jul 19, 2011)

With Ken, the Shoto tri-fecta shall be complete.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2011)

Cable, Magneto, Sentinel, plox.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 19, 2011)

Ken is a Ryu clone without a mule kick. Like his superior, Ryu, him being in this game is utterly useless because there is even a more superior shoto in the game, Akuma.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2011)

but ken is my favorite street fighter 

i've been nut riding ken since the street fighter alpha series.

give me ken!


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 19, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> but ken is my favorite street fighter
> 
> i've been nut riding ken since the street fighter alpha series.
> 
> give me ken!



Eliza is riding that pair. Find a new one.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 19, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Ken is a Ryu clone without a mule kick. Like his superior, Ryu, him being in this game is utterly useless because there is even a more superior shoto in the game, Akuma.



Are you kidding me?  The fanfiction character written by a 13-year-old who hangs out at hot topic and wears heavy black mascara is superior to Ken?  Might has well have named him "Demonic Angel Master of Deathly Destruction Super-Cool Dark SonicRyu".  There is nothing superior about making a cartoonishly evil version of Ryu and calling him a character.


----------



## Esura (Jul 19, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Are you kidding me?  The fanfiction character written by a 13-year-old who hangs out at hot topic and wears heavy black mascara is superior to Ken?  Might has well have named him "Demonic Angel Master of Deathly Destruction Super-Cool Dark SonicRyu".  There is nothing superior about making a cartoonishly evil version of Ryu and calling him a character.



Trollin' right? 

While I'm not a shoto user (anymore), you can't help but awe at the awesomeness of Akuma. He is by far the most coolest looking shoto (besides Sakura of course). Shit, I almost want to add Akuma to my team of X-23/Wesker/Tron...but I need to revise that since I'm considering dropping X-23. Too goddamn fragile for a point character and she is the only one on that team I can use as a point decently. Considering Tron/Wesker/Akuma...dat triple threat!

Oh how I love Tron Bonne (this is as close as we are getting to a Legends 3 now ).


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 20, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Are you kidding me?  The fanfiction character written by a 13-year-old who hangs out at hot topic and wears heavy black mascara is superior to Ken?  Might has well have named him "Demonic Angel Master of Deathly Destruction Super-Cool Dark SonicRyu".  There is nothing superior about making a cartoonishly evil version of Ryu and calling him a character.



Your criticism is revolving around character quality. I was talking about gameplay.


Not that I disagree with what you said though.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 20, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Your criticism is revolving around character quality. I was talking about gameplay.



Oh...


Well, can't argue with you there.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Trollin' right?
> 
> While I'm not a shoto user (anymore), you can't help but awe at the awesomeness of Akuma. He is by far the most coolest looking shoto (besides Sakura of course). Shit, I almost want to add Akuma to my team of X-23/Wesker/Tron...but I need to revise that since I'm considering dropping X-23. Too goddamn fragile for a point character and she is the only one on that team I can use as a point decently. Considering Tron/Wesker/Akuma...dat triple threat!



Nah, Akuma really is just generic, super powerful, evil guy.

Also, that team is Wesker + 1.5 assist characters.. I don't agree with that.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jul 20, 2011)

So yeah... Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3. Strider, Hawkeye, Firebrand and Ghost Rider confirmed thus far. Some screens and a trailer on amazon.


----------



## Vai (Jul 20, 2011)

AIM OF HAWKEYE, AIM OF HAWKEYE.


...

air x-factor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Arcade Version in the future...   Seriously tho Capcom is such in a low point now. Ghost Rider looks interesting.


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Nah, Akuma really is just generic, super powerful, evil guy.
> 
> Also, that team is Wesker + 1.5 assist characters.. I don't agree with that.


I only have Wesker in my team because I like his assist (I'd would rather use Jill personally). Tron is my main main now (dropped X-23). I used to rock Trish/Akuma/Tron and rape people online.



Snugg-kun said:


> So yeah... Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3. Strider, Hawkeye, Firebrand and Ghost Rider confirmed thus far. Some screens and a trailer on amazon.



Who the fuck asked for Hawkeye, Firebrand, and Ghost Rider!? This better not be it. This _better_ not be fucking it.


----------



## Jing (Jul 20, 2011)

Im fairly sure there will be more reveals.

Glad I put off on getting MvC3 when I did.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2011)

Capcom never seize to amaze me. After that im sure there ia going to be q MvC 3 super ultimate edition


----------



## Vai (Jul 20, 2011)

Firebrand is going to be the new wolverine.

you heard it here first.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlNt8xS3fwY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKIDRuC-EoA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-SQ7ex8rzs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Capcom never seize to amaze me. After that im sure there ia going to be q MvC 3 super ultimate edition


 Probably in 2013 lol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)

Dammit I don't want to give them my money because they fuck people over so much. But if X is in here, I won't be able to help myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Snugg-kun said:


> So yeah... Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3. Strider, Hawkeye, Firebrand and Ghost Rider confirmed thus far. Some screens and a trailer on amazon.



@Strider, am happy for those who wanted him back.. he was kinda fun.. 

@Hawkeye, never heard of him personally.. will do some searching later, from the pic i can he has a cool design..

@Ghost Rider, now this is interesting.. can't wait for the gameplay vid to truly judge him.. but he's been demanded for some time now.. 

@Firebrand, he was fine in SVC.. a little too overpowered in that game.. anyways, i am looking forward to trying him out.. i might implement him in my team, if he has the same move-set..

@Health bars, LOL 

btw, vid doesn't play..

EDIT: thanx for the vids guys.. will watch them.. and give my input..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)

O SHIT I JUST REALIZED THAT'S SHADOWLAND HELL'S KITCHEN IN THE FIRST VID ! 

EDIT: Clint the new Cable ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2011)

strider?!!?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder, If Hawkeye will get an alternate costume of where he's dressed as Ronin...probably not, but I can hope.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Dammit I don't want to give them my money because they fuck people over so much. But if X is in here, I won't be able to help myself.


Fucking people over... by giving them new games to play when the old versions start to get stale?? Realistically if the game was titled "Marvel vs Capcom 4" you'd be hype.. but because they title it more like a 3.1, you claim we're getting fucked?



Vai said:


> air x-factor.



pretty lame imo

So long as they don't nerf Zero, or they give me a new char that I like, I'm down with this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlNt8xS3fwY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKIDRuC-EoA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


dat firebrand 
where's your pheonix now? 

ghost rider's level three super is epic.. 



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-SQ7ex8rzs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



not very good with judging health tiers.. so can anyone tell how's strider's health from this vid.. 

new x-factor look is dumb 


BTW, the snow stage will be the best stage in the game..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)

Well they promised more DLC but we really only got two chars (that were already on the disc) and some costumes. But really I'm talking about the company as a whole I don't want support. DmC and Megaman Legend's cancellation is just a big middle finger to the fans. Not to mention they won't release a singe  Megaman X game on XBLA 

@Bbq


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Vai (Jul 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> pretty lame imo



Incredibly lame.

No more chipping phoenix on her way in.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 20, 2011)

I just bought mvs3 yesterday.  Fuck you capcom, their pulling the same shit they did years ago.  Release a barebones game with the "super" edition in mind to maximize profits to the point of excluding popular characters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I just bought mvs3 yesterday.  Fuck you capcom, their pulling the same shit they did years ago.  Release a barebones game with the "super" edition in mind to maximize profits to the point of excluding popular characters



shoulda bought it when it first got released


----------



## DedValve (Jul 20, 2011)

No thanks, I'll wait for the arcade edition.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Fucking people over... by giving them new games to play when the old versions start to get stale?? Realistically if the game was titled "Marvel vs Capcom 4" you'd be hype.. but because they title it more like a 3.1, you claim we're getting fucked?


 who fault is that? stale version comment. MvC3 was a rush product. who fault is that? It is what is going on with Capcom lately. They visioned this before launch of the original game.  We can't always act like this is good for us because it is not but at the same time I can't blame them, why fix what it is not broken? "SF4 cycle"


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Fucking people over... by giving them new games to play when the old versions start to get stale?? Realistically if the game was titled "Marvel vs Capcom 4" you'd be hype.. but because they title it more like a 3.1, you claim we're getting fucked?



Cause if this was advertised as a MvC3.1 we would be getting fucked, no ifs ands or buts about it. That said, if there are more characters (than these at least), online fixed a bit and some balance tweaks as well as including the DLC characters, this wouldn't be bad at all. Still, it shouldn't be hard to understand why people could feel fucked over due to too many iterations of the same fighting game entry. This market isn't the same as back then. People would rather be fucked over by buying yearly editions of FPS instead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cause if this was advertised as a MvC3.1 we would be getting fucked, no ifs ands or buts about it. That said, if there are more characters (than these at least), online fixed a bit and some balance tweaks as well as including the DLC characters, this wouldn't be bad at all. Still, it shouldn't be hard to understand why people could feel fucked over due to too many iterations of the same fighting game entry. This market isn't the same as back then. People would rather be fucked over by buying yearly editions of FPS instead.


 "cough cough Call of Duty cough cough"  I love what you did there and it is a fair point.


----------



## Noah (Jul 20, 2011)

So it's been what, five months? Six months? Goddammit Capcom. You couldn't have waited a year for this?

Now I gotta go and find a sucker to buy my MvC3 for at least $20.


----------



## Vai (Jul 20, 2011)

Elvis Modok. ahaha


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Noah said:


> So it's been what, five months? Six months? Goddammit Capcom. You couldn't have waited a year for this?
> 
> Now I gotta go and find a sucker to buy my MvC3 for at least $20.


Good luck with that. MvC3's price dropping like shit everywhere.


----------



## Vai (Jul 20, 2011)

oh boy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2011)

Knew from the beginning this would happen and ain't salty about it, Capcom already knew they had my money. :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

??? ok....


----------



## Jing (Jul 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> ??? ok....


What the fuck is that??


----------



## Wicked (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow 12 new characters I'm so excited 

Not buying this bullshit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Jing (Jul 20, 2011)

Nemesis?


----------



## Vai (Jul 20, 2011)

Seems to be it.

Capcom:
Strider
Firebrand
Vergil
Frank
Phoenix Wright
Nemesis

Marvel:
Ghost Rider
Dr Strange
Nova
Rocket Raccoon
Hawkeye
Iron Fist


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)

Not sure if this one is real


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)

So still no goddamn X ? Capcom this is an easy 40 bucks just give me who I want.


----------



## Jing (Jul 20, 2011)

Ooh Nova.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Vai said:


> Elvis Modok. ahaha



its over super skrull won..


----------



## Noah (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm leaning on most of those being fakes. They don't look nearly as crisp as the original MvC3 character art looked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

nemesis and veril


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)

Jing said:


> Ooh Nova.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

so no psylocke? 

lacks females.. we better have bikini costumes for all the women in the game.. including tron bonne


----------



## Jing (Jul 20, 2011)

Thought they couldnt use Nemesis on account of him being too "scary" or "mature" or something like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

imagines nemesis level 3 super 

gonna have a hulk/sent/nemesis monsters team


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

sorry Nemesis= waste of space. RE Fan as I am lol...


----------



## Jing (Jul 20, 2011)

Now Im actually curious at to what Nemesis is going to say to Wesker, Jill, and Chris at the beginning of fights.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 20, 2011)

Those 12 are kind of disappointing.  

Vergil is pretty much the only one I'm excited about.  I don't understand why Capcom suddenly hates Megaman so much.

Stryder, Dr. Strange, and Hawkeye could be fun, but they aren't enough to have me excited.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm hearing of an ultimate edition.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am scared of Capcom products now. After reading the news about Wii U games probably at TGS. I have a feeling that TvC2 is going to be there in some form. I am not going to fall for that one  even tho I loved TvC.


----------



## Jing (Jul 20, 2011)

Cyber Akuma.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 20, 2011)

I am still baffled as to why so many people keep on hating when a new version is released. Are people really content with how the game is leaning towards right now? Before the game was released people were crying about how the roster was too small compared to MvC2 and now that you got more characters you still complain.

Haters gon' hate forreals. The new age of fighting game players kinda saddens me sometimes. Back in 2004 when I started playing competitively, we had to play the same shit for almost 5 years before SF4 came out and relaunched the fighting game scene.

Regarding the game, the new health bars and meter looks a little wonky. I'm sure that'll change in the near future though. I personally dig the new X-Factor animation and also hello there Ouroboros...kekekeke.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2011)

Phoenix Wright, fook yes!

Classic Megaman please be in, or even PU Megaman.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the general idea is that you shouldn't have to pay an extra 60 to get more characters, they should have been in the game in the first place.

I'll probably buy this, simply because I love the new characters, but If they released these new characters as DLC id be a lot happier about it.


----------



## Noah (Jul 20, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I am still baffled as to why so many people keep on hating when a new version is released. Are people really content with how the game is leaning towards right now? Before the game was released people were crying about how the roster was too small compared to MvC2 and now that you got more characters you still complain.
> 
> Haters gon' hate forreals. The new age of fighting game players kinda saddens me sometimes. Back in 2004 when I started playing competitively, we had to play the same shit for almost 5 years before SF4 came out and relaunched the fighting game scene.
> 
> Regarding the game, the new health bars and meter looks a little wonky. I'm sure that'll change in the near future though. I personally dig the new X-Factor animation and also hello there Ouroboros...kekekeke.



I think the hate might've been lessened a lot if this hadn't been announced only 6 months after the original came out. It's literally a slap in the face to everyone who paid $60 for the original, only to be told half a year later that there's a better version coming out. If they waited until, say, December to announce this, then Capcom could at least pretend they hadn't put out an incomplete game.

But, on the bright side, if these character artworks are legit, at least we didn't get anymore X-Men or Street Fighters.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 20, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think the general idea is that you shouldn't have to pay an extra 60 to get more characters, they should have been in the game in the first place.
> 
> I'll probably buy this, simply because I love the new characters, but If they released these new characters as DLC id be a lot happier about it.



You don't pay 60$. Capcom puts the new edition as a DLC over the old edition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Jing said:


> Now Im actually curious at to what Nemesis is going to say to Wesker, Jill, and Chris at the beginning of fights.



STARSSSSSSSSSSSS 



Malvingt2 said:


> sorry Nemesis= waste of space. RE Fan as I am lol...



maybe.. but he's in.. might as well enjoy it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> STARSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> maybe.. but he's in.. might as well enjoy it


 yeah shocking new member of the roster.....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2011)

3 DMC characters
4 RE characters

No Mega Man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Still no Megaman eh?


 nope.. Probably he is going to be in TvC2... Rockman...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah shocking new member of the roster.....



i want more costumes though 

Ryu should get ken and gouken costumes


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 20, 2011)

Vai said:


> Incredibly lame.
> 
> No more chipping phoenix on her way in.



Yeah.. No chip kills vs people who jump too much.. air xf is gonna kill a lot of shit....



Malvingt2 said:


> who fault is that? stale version comment. MvC3 was a rush product. who fault is that? It is what is going on with Capcom lately. They visioned this before launch of the original game.  We can't always act like this is good for us because it is not but at the same time I can't blame them, why fix what it is not broken? "SF4 cycle"



lolol

Ok. You obviously don't understand fighting games.

TBH, Marvel 3 felt perfectly fine to me, for what it was.. At this point in it's life though, between unscale glitches, no true counters for lvl3 XF D.Phoenix, and other stupid shit that has turned the game at high levels into either some form Mags/Wesker/Wolvie/Akuma/Dog team combo vs some kind of Phoenix team combo.. It needs new life. Not just little shit that can be patched real quick, but an overhaul, really. Realistically, none of it is shit that could have been prevented from the start, that's the thing with fighting games.. The players break the games, not the devs. It's not until like 6 months in before we really see a FG for what it is.. After it gets taken to its limits, either it gets stale, or, if the game has the depth, it is still playable.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 20, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> You don't pay 60$. Capcom puts the new edition as a DLC over the old edition.



Ah okay, any clue on price? I'd be fine with 20 or 30, since its more of an expansion than a full game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah.. No chip kills vs people who jump too much.. air xf is gonna kill a lot of shit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I don't and yet doesn't change the fact that MvC3 was a rush product. depth in MvC3 is about exploiting a glitch which Makes no sense to me but because I don't know much about fighting games I shall agree with you in some degree..


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2011)

It looks like 40 right now which is 3.33 per character


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 20, 2011)

Yea, that's a little ridiculous. This will really depend on how much they refine the actual fighting mechanics. Like someone above said, it's really annoying seeing 90% of the teams online being made of the same 6 or 7 characters.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol who seriously asked for Rocket Raccoon in this game...I know he's a fun character and all, but I didn't think he was that popular at the moment.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 20, 2011)

:datRocketRaccoon

Glad to see Strange in there as well.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Lol who seriously asked for Rocket Raccoon in this game...I know he's a fun character and all, but I didn't think he was that popular at the moment.



Me  **


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I guess I don't and yet doesn't change the fact that MvC3 was a rush product. depth in MvC3 is about exploiting a glitch which Makes no sense to me but because I don't know much about fighting games I shall agree with you in some degree..



TBH the game lacks the depth that the old games had because it's stripped down and made easy for the sake of newer players. If there's anything that Capcom needs to be bitched at, it's doing that.

Rehashes to series is the FG market's M.O - you have to either get used to it, or find a new genre.

More on topic - Iron Fist and Phoenix Wright... gdlk!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 20, 2011)

Phoenix Wright!!!!!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome 
We got Ghost Rider,Strider Hiryu,and Firebrand
I will defiantly buy Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2011)

I swore on my grave that i wouldn't buy any more MvC 3 if Capcom started doing what it does with Street Fighter 4 but Vergil, Phoenix Wright, Doctor Strange and Gost Rider fucking seals it.

First and last time i'll ever do this.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 20, 2011)

No megaman even after you cancel MML3 and he was highly requested? /assuming the leaked thing is real

Of course I wouldn't put it past them. Capcom loves trolling their community almost as much as money. Sometimes even more.

Vergil?......Goddamit capcom *pulls out wallet*...oh wait I'll just buy the game used. Screw you capcom still! 

Here Gamestop, take all of mah moneyz.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 20, 2011)

I sincerely hope that the leaked roster is fake seeing as how its lacking the most requested Marvel character, Venom . Even though I have my doubts that he'll be much more than a Dante clone Im happy Virgil is in it. The added modes are what sells it for me though. I've been playing Mvc 3 on a pretty regular basis ever since it was released because of the gameplay but the lack of any remotely decent offline experience really hurt it. Im also hoping they add some animated character endings instead of the cheap 4 comic panels.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 20, 2011)

Strider?  OH HELL YES.

My main point character from 2 hath returneth.  Stoked.

I'll get the DLC for way cheap, since I already bought the vanilla disc.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2011)

Who the fuck asked for Hawkeye?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 20, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING GHOST RIDER, MOTHERFUCKING VERGIL AND MOTHERFUCKING DR STRANGE!!!

Finally, they're here!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Who the fuck asked for Hawkeye?



Marvel wants to promote their movie characters more would be my guess


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)

I like Hawkeye


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing how Phoenix Wright and Doctor Strange play.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)

Strange I imagine would be alot like Magneto game-play wise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Pheonix Wright would be a sight to see


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 20, 2011)

No Thanos saddens me, but STRANGE AND IRONFIST MAKES MY PANTS GNOMES HAPPY!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2011)

Strider Hiryu has two level 3 Hypers?


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jul 20, 2011)

Major womp womp at the leaked character list.  

Wasn't X the most requested new character for this game?   womp womp


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn, I forgot about Red Arremer, finally a Capcom villain

also STAAAAARSSSSSSSS

I like Hawkeye, but we already have Taskmaster

Strider....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 20, 2011)

Taking those rumor lists with a grain of salt. I'm content so far with the four newest characters. I'll be surprised it there was no X.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow...some of these characters are so out of left field.  I'll have to see how they(wtf is rocket racoon!?) play.

Despite a few cool new characters I'm way more interested in if they're going to fix balance, X-factor, and the ridiculous TAC system.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 20, 2011)

Capcom hates Megaman now, didn't ya'll get the memos ala MMU and MML3 getting cancelled with Inafune leaving assist? 

R.I.P. Megamanz!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait for this edition and it is in a disc as we know for now. It could be DLC also we don't know that yet. also it is only $40 bucks..



I see.
Thanks for the info.

I guess me buying MvC3 has to wait for now.


----------



## delirium (Jul 20, 2011)

PHEEEEEOOOOOOOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIX WRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!

The game is already preordered. Getting it for PS3 this time though so I can use my stick. Hopefully Lei Lei and PW mesh with Rocket Raccoon that little fucker looks like the fucking TITS!

Otherwise... PSN ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) watch out for LeiLei/Pheonix/Spencer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Miracle Sun said:


> Major womp womp at the leaked character list.
> 
> Wasn't X the most requested new character for this game?   womp womp



i am more obligated to ask about pheonix wright.. what tha are they gonna do with him? 



Violent-nin said:


> Taking those rumor lists with a grain of salt. I'm content so far with the four newest characters. I'll be surprised it there was no X.



pics look official enough.. but you never know.. i am surprised about no female chars though.. they're already lacking.. and wasn't talbain the second most requested after megaman?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 20, 2011)

TBH I really wanted Phoenix Wright in mvc3.. but.. Ironfist has to be the hypest reveal yet. So long as that pic is legit.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

The info has been posted, but not from Siliconera, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> TBH I really wanted Phoenix Wright in mvc3.. but.. Ironfist has to be the hypest reveal yet. So long as that pic is legit.



can i just ask how will they implement him? never played Ace Attorney.. so i don't know..


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 20, 2011)

My selfless side: I feel bad for people who feel that this Ultimate version is a rip-off, and that this should've been what the original MvC3 had for content.


My selfish side: Dr Strange, Ghost Rider, Strider and Virgil from DMC3?! FUCK YES!!! I'm glad I held off on MvC3 cause this shit is gonna be amazing!!!!!!!!


That is all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

to be honest.. fighting games really work with newer editions.. re-balancing and new characters for a lower price is good for those who bought it before and glorious for those who didn't.. 

they should fill it with costumes and add survival mode or something to shut those whiners up..


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

Kind of peeved they basically ignored the X-men again for this new batch of characters


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Kind of peeved they basically ignored the X-men again for this new batch of characters



To be fair, we had Logan, Magneto, Storm, Laura, and Jean.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 20, 2011)

Honestly I'm only pissed because its so expensive. If they were charging 20 (or even 30) instead of 40 I'd be okay with it.

At 40 ill still by it (because Immortal Iron Fist was fucking amazing), but i still feel grumpy about it.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

X-23 and Wolverine are just as redundant as them having Zero and Megaman on the lineup.
I guess Magneto counts as an X-man now so its really only 5 of them.
Jean was the only new X-character they decided to use for whatever reason.


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly I'm only pissed because its so expensive. If they were charging 20 (or even 30) instead of 40 I'd be okay with it.
> 
> At 40 ill still by it (because Immortal Iron Fist was fucking amazing), but i still feel grumpy about it.



40 isn't that bad when you are getting 12 characters (PHOENIX WRIGHT!!!!), supposedly better online with spectator mode, and some balance tweaks. Thats not bad at all.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Kind of peeved they basically ignored the X-men again for this new batch of characters



There are enough X-Men in MvC3 as it is. Why add more when Marvel has so many different franchises to pick from?

Where did you read spectator mode Esura? Better not be lying.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2011)

So now we can have Captain American/Hawkeye/Spiderman - Team Taskmaster Does it Better 



Brandon Heat said:


> There are enough X-Men in MvC3 as it is. Why add more when Marvel has so many different franchises to pick from?



Yeah Nova and Raccoon's inclusion brings more representation for Marvel's Cosmic lineup


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> There are enough X-Men in MvC3 as it is. Why add more when Marvel has so many different franchises to pick from?
> 
> Where did you read spectator mode Esura? Better not be lying.





Bam boi! My body is ready.

Fuck AE, its MAHVEL BABEH AGAIN!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> 40 isn't that bad when you are getting 12 characters (PHOENIX WRIGHT!!!!), supposedly better online with spectator mode, and some balance tweaks. Thats not bad at all.



True, as long as they really deliver on the better online and the balance tweaks. When you go online and about half of the characters aren't even used that's kind of a problem.


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> True, as long as they really deliver on the better online and the balance tweaks. When you go online and _*about half of the characters aren't even used that's kind of a problem.*_



Capcom cant really do anything about that. People are going to auto pick characters they think is OP (keyword: _think_) just so they can win. Its fighting game nature. Even in Virtua Fighter you'll see people gravitating to certain characters alot.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2011)

Spectator Mode = TAKE ALL MY MONEY CAPCOM.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 20, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Spectator Mode = TAKE ALL MY MONEY CAPCOM.



This                             ^


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Kind of peeved they basically ignored the X-men again for this new batch of characters



its not the 90's any more the Avengers are Where its at


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 20, 2011)

Rocket Raccoon... I don't even know who the fuck that dude is 

They put this random little Racoon in instead of putting in somebody like Jedah or Pyron? Oh well, still, there's Phoenix Wright and Vergil which makes up for that mistake.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> its not the 90's any more the Avengers are Where its at



The X-men have always been better then the Avengers this hasn't changed at all.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 20, 2011)

They fucking dare put Rocket fucking Racoon in the game...but no Nova.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 20, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> They fucking dare put Rocket fucking Racoon in the game...but no Nova.



Actually they did put in Nova


Matta Clatta said:


> The X-men have always been better then the Avengers this hasn't changed at all.


ehhh i cant agree to that at all.....


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm going to laugh at Phoenix Wright coming to this game and all your hopes, and laugh even harder if the rumor is true, because I'd like to see how did they make a lawyer fight.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2011)

The players are ass btw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

so far, firebrand is wrecking shit up.. bye bye sent


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 20, 2011)

1. X factor doesnt give more damage on normals just Supers, It meant as just a combo extender
2. It can be used in the, I believe via super only or by air dashable characters
3. Orbs dont chip… but do build meter
4. Side TAC steals 1 meter away from opponet
5. The overall damage done in this game is less meaning more of a mixup/mindgame aspect instead of 1touch kills.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 20, 2011)

Lack of Squirrel Girl Capcom I be disappoint.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> 1. X factor doesnt give more damage on normals just Supers, It meant as just a combo extender
> 2. It can be used in the, I believe via super only or by air dashable characters
> 3. Orbs dont chip? but do build meter
> 4. Side TAC steals 1 meter away from opponet
> 5. The overall damage done in this game is less meaning more of a mixup/mindgame aspect instead of 1touch kills.



Dammit Capcom......I'm gonna end up buying this game.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Rocket Raccoon... I don't even know who the fuck that dude is
> 
> They put this random little Racoon in instead of putting in somebody like Jedah or Pyron? Oh well, still, there's Phoenix Wright and Vergil which makes up for that mistake.



He's a member of the Guardians of the Galaxy (The newer incarnation though)...though if they wanted a Guardian would go with Starlord maybe


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> 1. X factor doesnt give more damage on normals just Supers, It meant as just a combo extender
> 2. It can be used in the, I believe via super only or by air dashable characters
> 3. Orbs dont chip? but do build meter
> 4. Side TAC steals 1 meter away from opponet
> 5. The overall damage done in this game is less meaning more of a mixup/mindgame aspect instead of 1touch kills.



where'd you get all this?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

Rocket Raccoon is the type of character you have toys of but never really see anywhere else.
Dr Strange in a fighting game is weird imo
Nova is interesting 
Hawkeye is pointless if you already have taskmaster
Iron Fist well its about damn time
Ghost Rider is interesting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> 1. X factor doesnt give more damage on normals just Supers, It meant as just a combo extender
> 2. It can be used in the, I believe via super only or by air dashable characters
> 3. Orbs dont chip? but do build meter
> 4. Side TAC steals 1 meter away from opponet
> 5. The overall damage done in this game is less meaning more of a mixup/mindgame aspect instead of 1touch kills.



if this is true.. game might change completely


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 20, 2011)

1.* XFactor Does do extra damage . Its probably more character specific. hmm. there ARE multiple levels based on how man team members left..ugh. FIX 2*
*2. It can be used in the air any time by anyone apparently FIX*
3. Orbs dont chip… but do build meter
4. Side TAC steals 1 meter away from opponet
5. The overall damage done in this game is less meaning more of a mixup/mindgame aspect instead of 1touch kills.
6. It almost looks like there some changes in OTG properties and hitstun...like a person might fall out of some combos sooner...and Dante couldnt OTG as much...or execution was off.
7. DMC3 track "Devil May Cry" is in ^_^

I'm just speakin off vids and stream. takin what others say and comparing wit a grain of salt.

I just think the game will indeed be alot better. i'm just pissed at capcom for how they going about shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2011)

The chat stream is just everyone bitching about megaman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> *2. It can be used in the air any time by anyone apparently FIX*



how much time till air-reset.. i wanna be able to do combo to air -> x-factor ->combo..


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 20, 2011)

hold the fuck up....i swear i was seeing X factor recharge?


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 20, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> 1.* XFactor Does do extra damage . Its probably more character specific and just a single level.*



Good, nerf the comeback system. I like what you did there Capcom.



> *2. It can be used in the air any time by anyone apparently FIX*



You did it right, why mess it up?  



> 3. Orbs dont chip? but do build meter



What orbs?



> 4. Side TAC steals 1 meter away from opponet



The fuck is this? 
That's going to encourage TAC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who can only extend air combos by TAC and think it's cool.



> 5. The overall damage done in this game is less meaning more of a mixup/mindgame aspect instead of 1touch kills.



Nuetral on this. This can't go wrong..... I hope.



> 6. It almost looks like there some changes in OTG properties and hitstun...like a person might fall out of some combos sooner...and Dante couldnt OTG as much...or execution was off.



That will ruin many combos, and ruin Dante who strives on long special moves fiasco with 7 OTGs.

I like 
I always hated Dante online.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 20, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Good, nerf the comeback system. I like what you did there Capcom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bolded responses


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 20, 2011)

I like less damage. Is there anybody here who doesn't put the damage low when playing with friends?

Even on lowest the games go pretty damn quick. Then whenever I play online its like holy shit!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 20, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> The chat stream is just everyone bitching about megaman.



Isn't that obvious? X was the most requested in a poll


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Isn't that obvious? X was the most requested in a poll



Plus Legends 3 was cancelled


----------



## LayZ (Jul 20, 2011)

I hate the health bars and that huge "X". 

Other than that, I'm cool with this.

Still wanted Jubilee, though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 20, 2011)

LayZ i feel like they did u wrong man. No female additions.


----------



## Helix (Jul 20, 2011)

Holy fuck Nemesis and Wright... maybe I'll have to get back into this.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 20, 2011)

No X, space raccoon? What the shit.
And I can't believe they're actually pulling this off and everyone is eating it up. Lupinko wins again.
I think I'll just wait for UMvC3 AE


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 20, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I hate the health bars and that huge "X".
> 
> Other than that, I'm cool with this.
> 
> Still wanted Jubilee, though.





If we were getting another X character I'd want it to be Gambit, Iceman, or Psylocke


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2011)

Even though we knew it was most likely going to happen... it still hurts


----------



## LayZ (Jul 21, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> LayZ i feel like they did u wrong man. No female additions.


I know, but I'll be fine when Skullgirls drops.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2011)

I wanted Hayato from MvC2


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Do anyone still play MvC2 btw?

I never played it before and I was considering getting either that, Beyond Good and Evil HD (never played it before) and Scott Pilgrim, or Megaman 9/10, or the Resident Evil 5 DLC (Gold Edition is still fucking expensive).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do anyone still play MvC2 btw?



Not really.

I'm sure all the online warriors moved to MvC3 because it's a much easier game.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jul 21, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I hate the health bars and that huge "X".



Definitely hate the health bars and the big "X", and I don't like how the characters look while in x-factor.

I also don't like that they got rid of the DHC glitch.  

I know a lot of people hated MVC3, but I really liked it, with all it's unbalanced funkiness.


----------



## Kenshi (Jul 21, 2011)

where is captain commando???


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmm, there's much less crying here than at SRK...kinda shocked, lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

retail is better.. this way, i can bring my game to my freind's house and play it there.. 

i got pissed that i had to unlock sent and akuma so i could play them at my freind's house 

unlock everything from the beginning and i am content..


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 21, 2011)

They should give Rocket Raccoon AHVB



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly I'm only pissed because its so expensive. If they were charging 20 (or even 30) instead of 40 I'd be okay with it.
> 
> At 40 ill still by it (because Immortal Iron Fist was fucking amazing), but i still feel grumpy about it.



Get a job.



Esura said:


> Capcom cant really do anything about that. People are going to auto pick characters they think is OP (keyword: _think_) just so they can win. Its fighting game nature. Even in Virtua Fighter you'll see people gravitating to certain characters alot.



lol think.. Yes, Esura, people just think Wesker is strong. In actuallity he is C tier at best. @_@


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2011)

i'll put 20 dollars down today

and 20 dollars down next month


----------



## DedValve (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be buying this game used if I still have cash after Skyrim and Gears 3. No way can I support this but...Vergil...goddamnit of all the characters.

Capcom side is pretty great (with the exception of Megaman X) marvel side however sucks ass. I only care for Ghost Rider.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 21, 2011)

Know what, being a guy who played most of the fighters in the arcade and does not own a PS3 or an 360, the only thing I can ask for is an Arcade Edition.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Hmm, there's much less crying here than at SRK...kinda shocked, lmao.



Still a decent amount here though.


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2011)

Liking the new characters, except for Rocket Raccoon and I'm honestly shocked that a Megaman still isn't playable but I'm not going to bitch about it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Sorry, Ultimate Marvel Vs. Capcom 3 Is Disc-Only, You Can?t Upgrade Via DLC*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*



Time to sell my original copy then.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nova....is...in the game???

Capcom you may be a piece of shit. But you know how to make me give you my money...fuck you.

NOVA IS IN THE GAME!!! 

Im so happy.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2011)

From Marvel, the new characters are:


Nova
Dr Strange
Iron Fist
Ghost Rider
Hawkeye
Rocket Raccoon


From Capcom, the new characters are:



Vergil
Strider Hiryu
Phoenix Wright
Nemesis
Firebrand
Frank West


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> lol think.. Yes, Esura, people just think Wesker is strong. *In actuallity he is C tier at best. @_@*



Tier list please, I wanna know where Zero is  



My new team: Strider, Zero, Ryu 


and if/when Hayato comes to it... Zero, Strider, Hayato. people will rage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

am i the only one that finds pheonix wright much more worse than the racoon?

i mean that thing has a rocket/gun..

what does PW have? a briefcase? 

New team so far:-

Firebrand/Akuma(or Strider)/Sentinel(or Shuma)


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2011)

I wanted Samanosuke or Soki from Onimusha, Yukimura or Date Masamune from Sengoku Basara.


Lol Firebrand and Frank West.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2011)

^ My new team would sooo kick your ass  




Blade said:


> I wanted Samanosuke or Soki from Onimusha, Yukimura or Date Masamune from Sengoku Basara.
> 
> 
> Lol Firebrand and Frank West.




ONIMUSHA WOULD BE EPIC!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> *am i the only one that finds pheonix wright much more worse than the racoon?*
> 
> i mean that thing has a rocket/gun..
> 
> ...





I had to.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I had to.



Hayato would still be better


----------



## Kanali (Jul 21, 2011)

Sticking with my Dante/Iron Man/Hulk team. Im curious as to what they'll do with Phoenix Wright. Has he ever even had a combat scene in any of his games?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad they fixed Phoenix.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Sticking with my Dante/Iron Man/Hulk team. Im curious as to what they'll do with Phoenix Wright. Has he ever even had a combat scene in any of his games?



I think he'll play in a really..awkward fashion.

so will frank west.

what is capcom thinking? Besides Virgil, ghost rider and hawkeye, the characters revealed so far doesn't seem like a good fit. it's like their not taking it seriously anymore and just trying to make the craziest figher possible.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 21, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think he'll play in a really..awkward fashion.
> 
> so will frank west.
> 
> what is capcom thinking,besides virgil, ghost rider and hawkeye, the characters revealed so far doesn't seem like a good fit. it's like their not taking it seriously anymore and just trying to make the craziest figher possible.



I thought Marvhel was already known for being a crazy fighter anyway? Did you forget how many crazy characters were in MVC2? 

I'm pissed they didn't put in X, EXE or Classic Megaman. Still no Carnage either but we get a gay racoon? Definitely pirating the game again.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 21, 2011)

So between this, and MML3's cancellation, how many do you expect now wish Capcom to die in fiery agony now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> So between this, and MML3's cancellation, how many do you expect now wish Capcom to die in fiery agony now?


 a lot of people.  this is the most friendly forum toward Capcom that I visit to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I had to.



please i want a proper explanation..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't even know who the rocket raccoon is


----------



## Kanali (Jul 21, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't even know who the rocket raccoon is



Seconded. Can't believe they picked him over Venom


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> a lot of people.  this is the most friendly forum toward Capcom that I visit to.



Hell, I'll dare anyone who's willing to visit Capcom-Unity's forum and give an on-site report.

Have to say, considering their is still no Mega Man, it's certainly not helping dispel rumors that Capcom is doing this purely to spite Keiji Inafune.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 21, 2011)

The only thing bad about Rocket Racoon is that they should have picked Groot instead


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> ghost rider's level three super is epic..



"LOOK INTO MY EYES....WHILE I GRAB YOUR BOOBS "


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 21, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Hell, I'll dare anyone who's willing to visit Capcom-Unity's forum and give an on-site report.
> 
> Have to say, considering their is still no Mega Man, it's certainly not helping dispel rumors that Capcom is doing this purely to spite Keiji Inafune.



That forum is on fire, there are a lot of raging demons asking for any Megaman, Classic or X.

I'm a member of that forum, trust me


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Hell, I'll dare anyone who's willing to visit Capcom-Unity's forum and give an on-site report.
> 
> Have to say, considering their is still no Mega Man, it's certainly not helping dispel rumors that Capcom is doing this purely to spite Keiji Inafune.


 Probably. Right now Capcom is looking so bad. Check the Mega man Legends 3 Thread and read a rumor about them in Comic Con.  Back to topic Ghost Rider looks really interesting. Only character that it is appealing to me.


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> lol think.. Yes, Esura, people just think Wesker is strong. In actuallity he is C tier at best. @_@


Ironically, despite how good Wesker is, I don't see much of him online. But my point was that Capcom...or any fighting game developer for that matter, can't really stop people from picking the same fucking characters over and over even if they make the game perfectly balance. In VF5, everyone loved picking Jackie or Wolf...ugh.

Oh, and people thought Ken was OP in SFIV Vanilla so they used him....at least the people I played. That should give you insight on the mindset of regular players who don't know whats what. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Probably. Right now Capcom is looking so bad. Check the Mega man Legends 3 Thread and read a rumor about them in Comic Con.  Back to topic Ghost Rider looks really interesting. Only character that it is appealing to me.



Its funny, Capcom is getting so bad now its making people forget about Activision's and EA's bullshit for the moment.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> please i want a proper explanation..



I imagine he will fight by punching and kicking stuff.

He may also hit people with a briefcase.

If capcom is cool, he will be able to put a big ass "objection" on the screen that hits people, similar sonson's super that spits out a giant "POW".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ironically, despite how good Wesker is, I don't see much of him online. But my point was that Capcom...or any fighting game developer for that matter, can't really stop people from picking the same fucking characters over and over even if they make the game perfectly balance. In VF5, everyone loved picking Jackie or Wolf...ugh.
> 
> Oh, and people thought Ken was OP in SFIV Vanilla so they used him....at least the people I played. That should give you insight on the mindset of regular players who don't know whats what.
> 
> ...


 I know right?lol and your signature is always taunting me. >__>


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I imagine he will fight by punching and kicking stuff.
> 
> He may also hit people with a briefcase.
> 
> If capcom is cool, he will be able to put a big ass "objection" on the screen that hits people, similar sonson's super that spits out a giant "POW".



He'd be perfect for cameo supers too


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 21, 2011)

Capcom royally shoved it up my anus when they made UMvC3 disk only.
Fuck you.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2011)

lol you guys paid 60 bucks for a game that is only worth 40.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> lol you guys paid 60 bucks for a game that is only worth 40.



Given the over 100 hours I spent playing it, I more than got my money's worth


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I imagine he will fight by punching and kicking stuff.
> 
> He may also hit people with a briefcase.
> 
> If capcom is cool, he will be able to put a big ass "objection" on the screen that hits people, similar sonson's super that spits out a giant "POW".



Phoenix is everything but a fighter. I assure you he'll play like a Darkstalkers character in the sense that he'll summon help with every move he has.

That and he'll have an OBJECTION! Special.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 21, 2011)

Quite possibly.. but, I'm pretty positive they aren't going to go through the motions of animating some type of summon move for a stand jab..


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

Phoenix knows how to fight....a little bit....at least the Apollo Justice one. He was more rough in that one though.

Fuck all the other characters, fuck Vergil too, I just want to see more on Phoenix Wright. I don't care if he sucks, I will use him...and make him good dammit.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 21, 2011)

Please make Phoenix drop a desk on the opponent, bangs it with two hands, and says WRRRRRYYYYYY.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think it matters if Wright sucks. Everyone'll still use him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2011)

I won't. I don't play fighting games so i can play sucky characters that make it super mode for you to win what would otherwise be simple match-ups for other characters.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 21, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Please make Phoenix drop a desk on the opponent, bangs it with two hands, and says WRRRRRYYYYYY.


**


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 21, 2011)

Regarding tier list, in my opinion it runs something like this:

Wolverine, Dark Phoenix, Amaterasu, Magneto

The first two picks is rather obvious due to X-Factor bs. No real explanation to Ammy, her hitbox is good and the priority on all her normals are good. While a lot of characters can put up the same amount of damage as Magneto, his ability to give DHC Glitches to his teammates is just too good.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtsoPKftK9w&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2011)

Prof X could throw chairs at you and his super could be him making your head implode.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 21, 2011)

Does Capcom have any shame at all? I'm glad that I've been playing games less and less of late because these milking tactics they're employing are as underhanded as they are effective


----------



## Wicked (Jul 21, 2011)

Capcom has no honor it's really sad since it's a japanese company. I would be ashamed of releasing bullshit they keep putting out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Regarding tier list, in my opinion it runs something like this:
> 
> Wolverine, Dark Phoenix, Amaterasu, Magneto
> 
> The first two picks is rather obvious due to X-Factor bs. No real explanation to Ammy, her hitbox is good and the priority on all her normals are good. While a lot of characters can put up the same amount of damage as Magneto, his ability to give DHC Glitches to his teammates is just too good.



Mags is good.. but.. I donno.. Wesker puts out hella damage.. has high health.. rounds out the other end of the unscale glitch pretty well.. makes a better anchor.. and sets unblockables.

whereas Mags only real role is lead off RTSD to unscale.



Nature Breeze said:


> Capcom has no honor it's really sad since it's a japanese company.



top 5 most weabooish statements I think I've ever read online.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> top 5 most weabooish statements I think I've ever read online.



AH SO...BUSHIDO CODE COMPERS ME TO COMMIT SEPUKKU FOR NOT PREASING HONORABLE AMERICAN COSTUMER.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> top 5 most weabooish statements I think I've ever read online.





Hold up you think I'M a WEABOO? 


I don't think you understand....


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

*Why Doesn’t Ultimate Marvel Vs. Capcom 3 Have Mega Man?*



> The entire Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 roster has been leaked. Producer Ryota Niitsuma confirmed it when I spoke with him yesterday. Since we know which characters are in the game, we also know who didn’t make the cut.
> 
> Mega Man appeared in a number of Capcom crossover titles and fighting games. Even in Onimusha Blade Warriors has the Blue Bomber, specifically Mega Man EXE. So, why doesn’t Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 include some incarnation of Mega Man?
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> "We had a lot of requests from fans for Mega Man or at least one of them to be in the game. *Out of all of the requests we got for Capcom characters, he just didn’t enter the top part of the ranking. *Unfortunately, he didn’t make the cut."



Cue added fuel to fanboy raeg and the theory their doing this to stick it to Inafune.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 21, 2011)

Fuck capcom, they are getting on my nerves as of late.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2011)

Man Ryu got some buffs 

And it looks like Tron assist isn't as invincible as before


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 21, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Please make Phoenix drop a desk on the opponent, bangs it with two hands, and says WRRRRRYYYYYY.



That would be awesome. xD

And let's not forget him shouting


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> That would be awesome. xD
> 
> And let's not forget him shouting



In fact, they should replace WRRYYY with OBJECTION!

Edit:




> Akuma: Demon Flip: A new command throw that Akuma has had in Street Fighter titles.
> Tatsumaki Zankukyaku: When used as an assist, knocks enemy away rather than knocking them down.
> 
> Captain America: Double Jump: Captain America seems to have a double jump now.
> ...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh Capcom, Mega Man did nothing to deserve this treatment. :33


----------



## Esura (Jul 21, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> In fact, they should replace WRRYYY with OBJECTION!
> 
> Edit:



The fuck? Why they nerf Tron!?


----------



## DedValve (Jul 21, 2011)

Nitsuma - "We had a lot of requests from fans for Mega Man or at least one of them to be in the game. Out of all of the requests we got for Capcom characters, he just didn’t enter the top part of the ranking. Unfortunately, he didn’t make the cut."

There was an error in this translation, allow me to give you the real one

Nitsuma - "That bitch ass Inafune left Capcom. He's so smug, so I decided to leave Megaman out. Since I also don't give a rats ass about who's buying this game or megaman fans in general I added Roll YES ROLL. Because add a T in front of Roll? Yes indeed.

I would have removed Resident Evil characters as well, as I hate Mikami, but Jun Takeuchi already screwed them up. Next up, Frank West will be replaced by Chuck Greene before UmvsC3 is released."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

this sounds very different.. this had much more rebalancing that either SFIV editions..


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

smh all i want is fucking mega man


----------



## DedValve (Jul 21, 2011)

It's really stupid, they clearly don't want anything to do with megaman. It's like if Sega makes a "Sega Smash Bros" game and Silver and Cream represents the Sonic series but not Sonic himself. 

I would even hope to say that he's being saved for the "arcade edition", but even that seems unlikely. Here's hoping Gambit gets in AE.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 21, 2011)

If you take all the votes for all 3 Mega Mans, he has nearly 60% of all votes.

I hate Capcom right now.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 21, 2011)

X-Factor nerf and new moves + Strider and Dr. Strange?  Yeah, I really have nothing to bitch about anymore.

Megaman would be nice, but he's not essential to my enjoyment.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 21, 2011)

I just want video of Dr.Strange & Danny Rand already!!


----------



## Wicked (Jul 21, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Nitsuma - "We had a lot of requests from fans for Mega Man or at least one of them to be in the game. Out of all of the requests we got for Capcom characters, he just didn’t enter the top part of the ranking. Unfortunately, he didn’t make the cut."




Here's a better translation

"We've have 30 more characters to add in this game we have already completed when MVC3 was finished but you have to wait 2 years to get all of them"


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 21, 2011)

Now starts the wait for the Arcade Edition.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 21, 2011)

Calling it now: Rocket Raccoon is going to be a mini cable


----------



## HyperCombo (Jul 22, 2011)

*Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 Discussion Thread*

*GAMEPLAY OVERVIEW*
The epic rematch looms in the distance as Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 prepares to take the battle to all-new heights. With new iconic characters from the Marvel and Capcom universes, 48 characters on disc, a refined fighting system and new modes, Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 continues the Capcom fighting game legacy when it releases this November for the low MSRP of $39.99.
*
FEATURES*
? The Ultimate Roster ? Twelve new legends from Marvel and Capcom join the fray, bringing the roster of characters on the disc up to 48, and a total of 50 with DLC.
? More Legends ? : Includes some of the most iconic and celebrated characters from the Marvel and Capcom universes, including Strider and Firebrand from the Capcom side and Ghost Rider and Hawkeye from the Marvel universe.
? Newly Balanced ? Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 offers re-balanced gameplay that will provide accessible depth for both newcomers and pros alike.
? Enhanced Modes ? After many fan requests, Spectator mode is now available as part of an overall improved online experience along with other new modes and enhancements.
?Low Price ? The ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom experience can be had at a low MSRP of $39.99.

*Details*
Genre: Fighting
Platforms: PS3?, Xbox 360?
# Players: 1-2
Release Date: November 2011
ESRB Rating: RP (T for Teen Expected)
Developer: Capcom 

*
12 NEW CHARACTERS*

**Capcom**
Firebrand
Strider Hiryu
Nemesis
Phoenix Wright
Frank West
Vergil

**Marvel**
Ghost Rider
Dr Strange
Hawkeye
Iron Fist
Nova
Rocket Raccoon





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rphhEtWzXfg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIvewlH_oC0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru197JEk8Yg&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 22, 2011)

Any confirmation of whether there is a DLC over the vanilla game?


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Any confirmation of whether there is a DLC over the vanilla game?


If you are asking would your DLC transfer over from MvC3 to UMvC3, the answer is yes. If you have bought Jill and Shuma already, it will transfer over. Sucks those two wont be on the disc on UMvC3 though...


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 22, 2011)

No, I was asking is there a UMvC3 DLC so that I don't have to get a new disc. Capcom is really grabbing me by my testicles with Phoenix Wright and all.


----------



## HyperCombo (Jul 22, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> No, I was asking is there a UMvC3 DLC so that I don't have to get a new disc. Capcom is really grabbing me by my testicles with Phoenix Wright and all.



From the looks of it we are gonna have to get a new disc since this is alot more than just a update. Sucks but thats capcom for you.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 22, 2011)

Milking money from my testicles again. Fuck you Capcom. Fuck you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, those are a lot of updates made on the characters for a re-release. 

Still, Megaman should have made it into the game.


----------



## Vai (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with all changes to the characters so far, at least it seems that way.

Still not sure if they mean the sentinel drones are faster or if they appear faster but are still slow as heck, I hope its the first one.



Esura said:


> The fuck? Why they nerf Tron!?



Cuz her fire made her invincible on front for too long. 
Also her jumping H sends oponents far away.



Juri Licious said:


> This says otherwise.
> 
> 
> Pretty much this.
> ...


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 22, 2011)

No love for Cyclops the leader Of the X-Men smh


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> No love for Cyclops the leader Of the X-Men smh



fuck him the Marvel side made out like Pimps


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jul 22, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> No love for Cyclops the leader Of the X-Men smh



I wanted Cyclops.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

And I wanted X guess we all can't have what we want huh ?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 22, 2011)

I wanted a Basara character. Any of em would do


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

good stuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

i wanted bison and a darkstalkers character.. but i am happy with the new characters expect for racoon and phoenix wright.. 

i really can't believe the bitching.. we got a whole rebalanced game.. it will play almost nothing like MVC3.. i get the megaman bitching though..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> If you are asking would your DLC transfer over from MvC3 to UMvC3, the answer is yes. If you have bought Jill and Shuma already, it will transfer over. Sucks those two wont be on the disc on UMvC3 though...



so this means that i have to buy the game with the same region as my previous one


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 22, 2011)

But of course. People will complain about anything whether or not the character they wanted gets in and some won't be using those characters they wanted in the first place.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2011)

Why is Megaman not in it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2011)

Even though he's their poster boy for decades along side Ryu. I mean fucking Firebrand got in. I mean, who still remembers him?


----------



## Kanali (Jul 22, 2011)

Zero is already representing the Mega Man franchise, they chose him over Mega Man because he had "more variety in his moves" or something. Niitsuma already gave an explanation as to why Mega Man isn't in Ultimate 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"I?m sorry, there is no Mega Man in Ultimate," Niitsuma apologized. "We had a lot of requests from fans for Mega Man or at least one of them to be in the game. Out of all of the requests we got for Capcom characters, he just didn?t enter the top part of the ranking. Unfortunately, he didn?t make the cut."






Popularity polls mean shit though, otherwise Venom and Gambit would be in the game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Zero is already representing the Mega Man franchise, they chose him over Mega Man because he had *"more variety in his moves"* or something. Niitsuma already gave an explanation as to why Mega Man isn't in Ultimate
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



More variety than a character who's all about variety?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Zero is already representing the Mega Man franchise, they chose him over Mega Man because he had "more variety in his moves" or something. Niitsuma already gave an explanation as to why Mega Man isn't in Ultimate
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 that is a bad excuse. Because Mega Man & Zero were part of TvC..


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2011)

Eh, you shouldn't pay much attention to those press releases, as they're fucking bullshit.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 22, 2011)

So the earthquake was the apparent reason that Capcom got greedy. I love it when Capcom explains their blunders. 

If it weren't for Nemesis, Vergil and Pheonix I would pass on this game. But instead I'll just wait for the next version (which hopefully has Gambit and Venom and Megaman)

Why won't they give me Gambit? *cries*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2011)

DedValve said:


> So the earthquake was the apparent reason that Capcom got greedy. I love it when Capcom explains their blunders.
> 
> If it weren't for Nemesis, Vergil and Pheonix I would pass on this game. But instead I'll just wait for the next version (which hopefully has Gambit and Venom and Megaman)
> 
> Why won't they give me Gambit? *cries*


 yeah probably. Mega Man might make it in TvC2 which I have a feeling Capcom is going to show it in some form at Tokyo Game Show. "Wii U"


----------



## Kanali (Jul 22, 2011)

Im still waiting for Venom 

I'll buy the game but mostly for the online and added offline modes. I'll probably stick with my vanilla mvc 3 team unless they've been nerfed too much. Virgil and Ghost Rider are the only new characters im interested in trying.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2011)

No love for Cajuns.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2011)

YES! I didn't get MvC3 yet for this very reason. I'm definitely get this Ultimate edition when it comes out!


----------



## HyperCombo (Jul 22, 2011)

If anyone is interested capcomunity will be streaming the rest of the week live from comic con and they are showing off ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 sfxtekken and other games they are working on. They have been streaming all week so if you wanna catch this game live go here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Zero is already representing the Mega Man franchise, they chose him over Mega Man because he had "more variety in his moves" or something. Niitsuma already gave an explanation as to why Mega Man isn't in Ultimate
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



not really.. we got phoenix wright for fuck's sake..


----------



## Wicked (Jul 22, 2011)

Quick somebody make a thread about a complain megaman topic on gamefaqs


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 22, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> I wanted a Basara character. Any of em would do



I know, right?

Date would do.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Date would do.



I'm shocked considering Sengoku Basara is popular in Japan. Seriously, they added Firebrand, they could add anyone at this point. I didn't even know who the fuck he is until now.

I'm still not seeing how Megaman X would be hard to incorporate. He would be similar to Arthur, but better and faster. They seem to have no problem adding characters that play similar to another so...whats the fucking hold up!


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

I asked for Phoenix Wright btw.

To be fair, I'm not a big Megaman fan like that at all, however I still think it is retarded that there is NO Megaman (Zero is not Megaman and whoever says that shit is retarded) whatsoever in the game. Ain't he Capcom's Mario? Wtf!?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 22, 2011)

did anyone realize that all 12 of the new characters are guys...............

Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom Cockfest 3!!! fate of 2 fraternities.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 22, 2011)

Megaman Volnutt was good on TvC, he could simply work the same for UMvC3. 

Fuck, there's a lot more of important/better characters Capcom could have intergrated, but nooooooo.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> did anyone realize that all 12 of the new characters are guys...............
> 
> Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom Cockfest 3!!! fate of 2 fraternities.



As someone who typically uses mostly female characters in fighters, I like many of the newer characters. Phoenix Wright, Vergil, Nemesis, Iron Fist, Dr. Strange, and Nova are some interesting choices. Fuck the other characters though.

And why is Marvel trolling us with Rocket Raccoon? C'mon now! No Psylocke or any other female that was in MvC2? Or any other Marvel female character like Scarlet Witch or Wasp? Or hell...even the new Venom...but noooo we get some old ass Marvel character no one gives a shit about. You'd have to be really hardcore into Marvel to know who the fuck Rocket Raccoon is.


----------



## Vai (Jul 22, 2011)

some more changes



> Akuma:
> -Tatsu Assist got hit pretty hard. It is no longer a soft knockdown, so it's much less useful for extending combos.
> -Teleport seems slightly more useful, but that could have just been a fluke.
> -Demon Flip dive kick OTG ground bounce relaunch is much more strict, if possible at all.
> ...



sad about dorm, happy about x-23.


----------



## Vai (Jul 22, 2011)

oh theres a new thread, anyway some more changes noticed



> Akuma:
> -Tatsu Assist got hit pretty hard. It is no longer a soft knockdown, so it's much less useful for extending combos.
> -Teleport seems slightly more useful, but that could have just been a fluke.
> -Demon Flip dive kick OTG ground bounce relaunch is much more strict, if possible at all.
> ...



sad about dorm, happy about x-23.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 22, 2011)

Ryu > Akuma


----------



## Stringer (Jul 22, 2011)

> Phoenix:
> -Ding, dong, the witch is dead.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 22, 2011)

I mained ryu in mvc3 vanilla and it looks like ill still be maining him


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not a Phoenix user so I don't really care but....did they have to nerf her that bad? Goddamn she already has low health and its a risk using that bitch as is.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 22, 2011)

These less health changes are really retarded....

And what the fuck with nerfing Phoenix that bad?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not a Phoenix user so I don't really care but....did they have to nerf her that bad? Goddamn she already has low health and its a risk using that bitch as is.


idk if you watch the bigger tourneys but, phoenix was practically dominating them. any compitent phoenix would basically only loose because of some accident. most of the time lvl 3 dark phoenix would OCV the entire opposing team in no time


----------



## Kanali (Jul 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> idk if you watch the bigger tourneys but, phoenix was practically dominating them. any compitent phoenix would basically only loose because of some accident. most of the time lvl 3 dark phoenix would OCV the entire opposing team in no time



This. Im glad they nerfed her but they should at least increase her health a bit. Although that depends on how good Dark Phoenix is now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 22, 2011)

Ryu got buffed pretty good, expect to see my Ryu players come November. Also looking forward to the frauds revealing themselves come November.


----------



## HyperCombo (Jul 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> idk if you watch the bigger tourneys but, phoenix was practically dominating them. any compitent phoenix would basically only loose because of some accident. most of the time lvl 3 dark phoenix would OCV the entire opposing team in no time



 I got so tired of seeing that on tourneys! I feel she needs a heath boost now though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

So is anybody hesitant to buy this thinking that Super Mega MVC3 AE will be out in another six months, with characters like Mega Man and Venom included?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So is anybody hesitant to buy this thinking that Super Mega MVC3 AE will be out in *another six months*, with characters like Mega Man and Venom included?



you do realize this will be released november right? thats 9-10 months difference.. its still early, but they the rebalancing is making up for it.. i am not hesitant, not one bit.. in fact, capcom should be applauded


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

> -Ding, dong, *the witch is dead*. Only one action per jump. No more multiple fireballs, no more fireball into teleport.
> -It may have been due to the above, or just me screwing up....but I couldn't fly.
> - Air X-Factor does not save her from this. Come November, she'll be a character.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 22, 2011)

So Nitsuma just announced that if UMvsC3 will come out that there will be more versions coming out that will meet fan demand on Capcoms live stream. (When he was asked about Megaman)


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

They made Dante 'weaker'.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 22, 2011)

Whaaaaaaa, there are people defending Phoenix?

Well I guess a slight life buff is okay because the new side aerial exchange is also an indirect nerf to her. Forget snapping her in, start trying to steal her meter now instead.


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

Ryu seems have a sudden 'power up'.


----------



## Vai (Jul 22, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Whaaaaaaa, there are people defending Phoenix?
> 
> Well I guess a slight life buff is okay because the new side aerial exchange is also an indirect nerf to her. Forget snapping her in, start trying to steal her meter now instead.



Phoenix players be mashing back S on air now.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> Ryu seems have a sudden 'power up'.


its evil ryu without the shitty life


----------



## HyperCombo (Jul 22, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Whaaaaaaa, there are people defending Phoenix?
> 
> Well I guess a slight life buff is okay because the new side aerial exchange is also an indirect nerf to her. Forget snapping her in, start trying to steal her meter now instead.



With her insane fireball traps gone and x factor nerfed what kind of threat will she be now? Depending on how dark phoenix plays now she could turn into a useless slot people will most likely go to strider instead. As much as i dont like phoenix in vanilla mvc3 i like to see people own her or snap her in and take her out before 5 bars its always hype on streams


----------



## Kanali (Jul 22, 2011)

Another edition is pretty much guaranteed, depending on how well received this one is, they might wait a bit more than six months though.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 22, 2011)

Demon flip OTG is now too strict if even possible?
Fuck you Capcom. I always like doing that three beam hypers combo, and you had to take it away from me.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 22, 2011)

People were so unsuccessful at snapping in Phoenix and killing her. I've seen tons more failures at it than successes. 

Regarding setting up the fireball traps. You gotta remember that you don't have to super jump to use her moves you know. All in all, I hope the character is gone forever. I hate the whole comeback and chance factor that she plays on.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2011)

Shit, she might as well get more health now. Give her at least average or X-23 and Ammy range of health.


----------



## HyperCombo (Jul 22, 2011)

*UMvC3 Will Have 8 New Stages, On Display at Evo, Shadow Mode Useless*



Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 producer Ryota Niitsuma was just interviewed on the Capcom Unity Comic Con live stream. Here few things of note that he said about the game;

    The game will have 8 new stages.  None of the old stages are going away.  Some of the new stages are different versions of old stages, with different weather or time-of-day, and many differences in the background to accommodate those changes.

UMvC3 will be “on display” at Evo 2011.

Every old character is being looked at, but not every one will get brand new moves.  Some will be tweaked in more subtle ways.

The team looked at major tournament results when making decisions about what to change in UMvC3.

DLC you purchsed in ‘vanilla’ MvC3 is a mixed bag.  The costume pack featuring Ryu, Dante, Chris, Captain America, Iron Man, and Thor will carry over to Ultimate if you bought it.  Shuma and Jill DLC characters will also carry over.  However, shadow mode will not exist in UMvC3, so if you bought those, they are confined to vanilla.

The number of colors and costumes available per character has increased by an unknown number.

The encounter with Galactus has been enhanced in UMvC3.

The game’s netcode has been retooled to ‘reduce lag’, and to make matchmaking easier.  This includes easier rematch options online.

When asked about releasing full and detailed change logs for UMvC3 and/or when the game is patched, Niitsuma just laughed.  This is a disappointing difference in culture.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 22, 2011)

HAHAHAHA

and people are complaining about freddy


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> you do realize this will be released november right? thats 9-10 months difference.. its still early, but they the rebalancing is making up for it.. i am not hesitant, not one bit.. in fact, capcom should be applauded


they should be applauded for an add on that shouldve cost 20-25 dollars max, yet is a $40 disc?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

What do you guys think the chances are that people will not like the outcome of all gameplay changes and that they'll prefer to stick with MvC3 instead of UMvC3, in the end?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What do you guys think the chances are that people will not like the outcome of all gameplay changes and that they'll prefer to stick with MvC3 instead of UMvC3, in the end?



Extremely slim. 

MvC3 at it's current state is the most randomest and broken game ever.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> and people are complaining about freddy



Let's complain about useless DLC not being compatible to a better version of a game?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 22, 2011)

killing all the good assists

D:

hopefully new chars bring good ones.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Another edition is pretty much guaranteed, depending on how well received this one is, they might wait a bit more than six months though.



Yea as much as I love these characters, I'll probably end up skipping this one till the next one comes out.

If it was $25 DLC over my existing game I'd be all for it. But 40 for a "whole new game" is kinda silly to me.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 22, 2011)

Who the fuck bought shadow mode?


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> killing all the good assists
> 
> D:
> 
> hopefully new chars bring good ones.



Haggar is a good assist and I don't see him on the changes list.
Golden Hsien-Ko is the ultimate assist and I also don't see her on the list.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 22, 2011)

Why are there two MvC3 threads??


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2011)

Good thing I never bought MvC3 personally.

I really hope this is the final version.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 22, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Let's complain about useless DLC not being compatible to a better version of a game?


5 dollars(and even if you dont get freddy, you will still have the most recent version of a game you bought a few months ago with all the balance tweaks/patches/ets) vs $40 well really 50 for the on disc dlc of shuma and jill
and you cant forget all the other money people (my self included) will be shelling out on shit thats already on the damn disc.


----------



## HyperCombo (Jul 22, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Why are there two MvC3 threads??



I searched the topics before making this thread and it wasn't one for ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 just for marvel vs capcom 3 so i made one. 
After i made it and it was getting hits the person who created the one for mvc3 changed the name to ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 coming in november and it confused people.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

smh Dtoid


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> smh Dtoid



That was quite clever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> they should be applauded for an add on that shouldve cost 20-25 dollars max, yet is a $40 disc?



except this isn't an add-on.. its the same game re-worked.. plus 12 new chars + other shit.. really, would people be more "happy" had they released these 12 chars via DLC and charged 5 bucks for each? 

God..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

It came of kind of condescending to me. I'm guessing he's annoyed with people talking about Capcom's bad decisions. But instead of making a legitimate article it kinda seems he's poking the already pissed fans with a stick.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> smh Dtoid




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll admit it was a little funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

She Hulk got a bit nerfed as well..

Storm is gonna be epic again.. shit, i might redo my whole team


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 22, 2011)

The customers aren't developers of the game, but if you don't satisfy them, then I' going to say "tough shit" to Capcom because your game won't sell.



Too bad most of the customers are going to buy the game anyway whether they like it or not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

> Our reports show that at least 75% of fans don't understand that they are not executive producers for the videogames they like,



that line was epic


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> that line was epic



Yeah, it was

Best line was this, though, imo:



> *said an industry figure who is definitely not made up*.



I dunno.. thought it was entertaining.


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

Spencer became hella strong.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 22, 2011)

Please don't start x character is going to be strong and y character is going to suck.

waaaaaay too early


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

What do you think about Taskmaster?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Please don't start x character is going to be strong and y character is going to suck.
> 
> waaaaaay too early



i know.. but now that all the releases are confirmed.. there's nothing left to talk about without sounding like a little bitch


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Extremely slim.
> 
> MvC3 at it's current state is the most randomest and broken game ever.



That's good news, imo.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> She Hulk got a bit nerfed as well..
> 
> Storm is gonna be epic again.. shit, i might redo my whole team




Which were your original team?


----------



## Vai (Jul 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> What do you think about Taskmaster?



I wonder if his throws finally have damage scalling.


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

:Maybe


Meh, he might rival now the likes of Phoenix and Dormammu.


----------



## Vai (Jul 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> :Maybe
> 
> 
> Meh, he might rival now the likes of Phoenix and Dormammu.



hmmm.. in what area ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> Which were your original team?



my team went from this:-

Storm/Akuma/Captain America

to:-

Magneto/Doom/Sent

to:-

Doom/Akuma/Sent


and most currently:-

Akuma/Sent/Shuma

now that both storm and captain america have been buffed.. and with firebrand and vergil in.. these might change drastically


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

Vai said:


> hmmm.. in what area ?




Power, speed, agility, special attacks.




*Spoiler*: __ 












Khris said:


> my team went from this:-
> 
> Storm/Akuma/Captain America
> 
> ...









At least, you didn't had Phoenix in your team.


Definitely she was a fair fighter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> Power, speed, agility, special attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at least i had shuma in the end.. doom and magneto are much better.. and i still stuck with sent even after the nerf.. and i don't like phoenix that much.. i mean i don't like the thought of having conserve my super meter much more than i normally do just for one char that might get 100% combe'd if i did a mistake or something..


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

My teams were either Dormammu, Magneto and Thor or Akuma, Dante and Sentinel.



Now there are characters like Nova, Dr Strange, Strider Hiryu and Vergil.


Definitely there is gonna be a new team.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jul 22, 2011)

Any word on whether there will be any DLC characters in addition to the 12 new ones?

They really should consider adding X, Gambit, and/or a couple of new female characters.  

Also a little saddened by the serious Phoenix nerfs.  But if the nerfs come with a health boost, it'll be okay.


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

They should add Eternity as a playable character.



One punch, one hit k.o.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> My teams were either Dormammu, Magneto and Thor or Akuma, Dante and Sentinel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dorm is awesome.. i usually take him if i wolive and ammy 

ofcourse, when its not competitive.. 

strider looks awesome.. hopefully vergil becomes a dorm/dante hybrid with a slash special


----------



## HyperCombo (Jul 22, 2011)

Miracle Sun said:


> Any word on whether there will be any DLC characters in addition to the 12 new ones?
> 
> They really should consider adding X, Gambit, and/or a couple of new female characters.
> 
> Also a little saddened by the serious Phoenix nerfs.  But if the nerfs come with a health boost, it'll be okay.



Nothing has been said yet, they say this is all we are getting but for some strange reason i feel its a lot more to come. Around release they start with the trailer gimmicks lol.


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> Dorm is awesome.. i usually take him if i wolive and ammy
> 
> ofcourse, when its not competitive..
> 
> strider looks awesome.. hopefully vergil becomes a dorm/dante hybrid with a slash special




Strider is indeed cool. I hope he has good moves like he had in the original game. 





Yeah, i expect also Vergil to be really strong.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 22, 2011)

Hands on 3 of the new fighters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2011)

FUCK YEA, firebrand


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 22, 2011)

Speaking as a casual gamer, I only have one concern on my mind.

Phoenix Wright is finally on the roster. I am happy with this.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> 5 dollars(and even if you dont get freddy, you will still have the most recent version of a game you bought a few months ago with all the balance tweaks/patches/ets) vs $40 well really 50 for the on disc dlc of shuma and jill
> and you cant forget all the other money people (my self included) will be shelling out on shit thats already on the damn disc.



so you'd rather pay $60?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 22, 2011)

Guess who was originally in the final product but was removed?


----------



## lathia (Jul 22, 2011)

At this point in time, I don't care whether Megaman or X gets added. Well, I care, but I won't hold my breath for anything. 

It's such a shame, I grew up playing X-men: Children of the Atom and SF vs X-men. It is because of that, that I keep getting disappointed with all these new random Marvel characters. Anyways, I still welcome new characters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2011)

guess i'm the only one who doesn't give a damn about megaman.

my bro have been raging all day when he heard the news.

I am surprised 



> The following statement was very up in the air: If you didn't buy Jill/Shuma in vanilla MvC3, they won't be selectable in UMvC3 unless you purchase them.



moneygrubbers they are


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2011)

So I haven't looked into this at all. Are they fixing the netcode? How about balances, are any known system changes or additions? Stuff like x-factor being balanced now or something?


Oh and what about the dlc chars, will they be in the game too? I stopped playing MvC3 after about 3-4 weeks of it being out so I never got em.




edit: Just read above post....gah...I had a feeling it'd be like that. Ah well...I doubt I'll be buying em anyways.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Guess who was originally in the final product but was removed?



lol at Ono still trying to get Darkstalkers made. He should know by now Capcom won't make it unless the fans do their work for them.

Plus i don't think it has that big of a fanbase. Sure you have everyone fapping to Morrigan, Felica and Hsien Ko but after that who else from that series is still popular or relevant in 2011?


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 23, 2011)

I remember someone mentioning that DLC characters are not on disc. (LOL Capcom getting tired of "you're selling us content already on the disc" argument).

Anyway, if they aren't on the disc, keyword if, how would I use them against someone who hasn't bought them?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2011)

And who the fuck is he? Did some megamaniacs send him some hatemail and death threats or something?

At least they put in Frank West and Phoenix Wright. Fuck yes!


----------



## Vai (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm, wolverine seems to be one of the most nerfed ones.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 23, 2011)

> We'll have more on this breaking story as it develops, including reports that Capcom isn't holding a gun to anybody's cock and forcing them to buy UMvC3 if they don't like it.



Okay, but that still doesn't explain whose gun is on my cock.


----------



## HyperCombo (Jul 23, 2011)

*Good information in this video by Maximilian*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MMaYZb0geY[/YOUTUBE]

Seems that people who purchased marvel vs capcom 3 will get a bonus when they boot up ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 i wonder what it could be?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2011)

So after all this time, what do you guys think about X-Factor?


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 23, 2011)

HyperCombo said:


> Seems that people who purchased marvel vs capcom 3 will get a bonus when they boot up ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 i wonder what it could be?



Probably something as stupid as extra colours like SSF4. It is a bonus, but not really that special. Totally doesn't compensate for the lack of DLC upgrade.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 23, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Anyway, if they aren't on the disc, keyword if, how would I use them against someone who hasn't bought them?



either they'll be on disc or patched in afterwards. That way you can play against them even without them unlocked. What you buy is the unlock key.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 23, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So after all this time, what do you guys think about X-Factor?



I love it, probably because its an important part of my team. Wear the enemies down with Dante and Iron Man, then comes Level 3 X-factor Hulk and kills everyone with 3 moves


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually owned someone for the first time in this!


----------



## lathia (Jul 23, 2011)

HyperCombo said:


> *Good information in this video by Maximilian*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MMaYZb0geY[/YOUTUBE]



A little worried about the damage increase or life reduction part of this video .


----------



## Vai (Jul 23, 2011)

oh dear lord, hulk already has a level 1 that deals 400k damage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

HyperCombo said:


> *Good information in this video by Maximilian*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MMaYZb0geY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Seems that people who purchased marvel vs capcom 3 will get a bonus when they boot up ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 i wonder what it could be?



more extra stuff? :33

goes to preorder


----------



## Vai (Jul 23, 2011)

oh fff, i perfected a cosmic lord.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 23, 2011)

Random question;
I know Vanilla = Original MvC3.

But since when it became a popular term? I see it been used everywhere. xD


----------



## Kanali (Jul 23, 2011)

As far as I know its a World of Warcraft term for the classic version but it probably dates further back than that


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 23, 2011)

I see, thanks. Because people just began calling it Vanilla all of the sudden, I figured it was the original since it's common sense but I was like why? xD


----------



## Velocity (Jul 23, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I see, thanks. Because people just began calling it Vanilla all of the sudden, I figured it was the original since it's common sense but I was like why? xD



Probably alluding to ice cream flavours. Like, vanilla is nice if you've no other choice but why would you bother with it if there was chocolate fudge brownie ice cream?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 23, 2011)

Vai said:


> Phoenix players be mashing back S on air now.


 This is funny part about all of this lol. MY METERS!!! I'll do everything BUT side Tag.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Winny said:


> Probably alluding to ice cream flavours. Like, vanilla is nice if you've no other choice but why would you bother with it if there was chocolate fudge brownie ice cream?



Some people REALLY like vanilla better.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 23, 2011)

Winny said:


> Probably alluding to ice cream flavours. Like, vanilla is nice if you've no other choice but why would you bother with it if there was chocolate fudge brownie ice cream?



What if you hate chocolate? 

Glad to hear that Hawkeye has a lot of status effects with his arrows. Zoning with him will be fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> What if you hate chocolate?
> 
> Glad to hear that Hawkeye has a lot of status effects with his arrows. Zoning with him will be fun.



You have no zoning game.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You have no zoning game.



Shit just got real.


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2011)

I am SOOOOOOOO ready.

Hobo Phoenix for alt costume as well, please.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You have no zoning game.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL3TWooBGrI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 23, 2011)

Watching the unity stream and just saw one of Zero's win quotes

*"If X were here, he'd have tried to talk things out first. Unfortunately for you, X isn't here."*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Watching the unity stream and just saw one of Zero's win quotes
> 
> *"If X were here, he'd have tried to talk things out first. Unfortunately for you, X isn't here."*



Oh my Lord 

i'd hate to be a megaman fan right now.. 

Trollcom : millions of dollers
Raging Megaman Fanbois: -20000 

problem?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 23, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Watching the unity stream and just saw one of Zero's win quotes
> 
> *"If X were here, he'd have tried to talk things out first. Unfortunately for you, X isn't here."*



!!!!!!!!!

Mother fuckers be trolling hard.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 23, 2011)

Ultimate tournament on right now



Clockwork's there using Strider and Doom


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 23, 2011)

It's Sven and Niitsuma trolling again.....


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2011)

Ultimate edition servers?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Watching the unity stream and just saw one of Zero's win quotes
> 
> *"If X were here, he'd have tried to talk things out first. Unfortunately for you, X isn't here."*



Damn....
Is Exe here


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

They're are asking for it lol.


----------



## Esura (Jul 23, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fuck?

Has Capcom done lost their ever loving fucking mind? They are pretty much forcing anyone who wants to continue playing MvC3 online to buy UMvC3 to play online.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 23, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK?!!!!!

Capcom is so fucking up. Seriously, it's not only that they are forcing people to buy Ultimate but shutting the severs of a game released within the same year it's what's most fucked up.

MvC3 (RIP 2011-2011)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

The game's barely been out and now are fucking people over so they can sell their expansion pack. I JUST WASTED $60!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

It's like after this horrible month with DmC, MML3 cancellation, the way ppl who bought MVC3 already felt about UMVC3, the way  people felt about the roster, the shitty PR , the supposed kicking out of fans in the booths they would chill. It's like they want people to be pissed at them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's like after this horrible month with DmC, MML3 cancellation, the way ppl who bought MVC3 already felt about UMVC3, the way  people felt about the roster, the shitty PR , the supposed kicking out of fans in the booths they would chill. It's like they want people to be pissed at them.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 23, 2011)

Capcom has become Activision's successor.

To ever think someone will ascend Activision.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 23, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> FUCKING WHAT!???





How does twitter work? I can't find it here 

Edit: Note the trollface at the bottom


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

See that's the thing I don't know what  Activison did besides shut down harmonix. Why do people put them and Fuckcom on the same level ?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> See that's the thing I don't know what  Activison did besides shut down harmonix. Why do people put them and Fuckcom on the same level ?



It's a byproduct of Call of Duty hate.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

Capcom strike again  They are on a roll. 

They are shitting on their fans from a great height


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> How does twitter work? I can't find it here
> 
> Edit: Note the trollface at the bottom



Man their Twitter no doubt blew the fuck up.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 23, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Man their Twitter no doubt blew the fuck up.



Seriously, link us to the original tweet or I'm calling fake


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2011)

You shouldn't be playing an outdated game anyway LOL


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't call it fake.


The troll face is jackwins1's avatar.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 23, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I don't call it fake.
> 
> 
> The troll face is jackwins1's avatar.



Saw that myself too. Still where's the tweet on Capcom euro's page? Can twitter crash and prevent new ones from showing up?


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't really know how Twitter works, sorry bro. They could have delete it to avoid hell, who knows...

But I really doubt it's fake/photoshopped.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Seriously, link us to the original tweet or I'm calling fake



I hope it's fake.

I already asked someone I know who showed me the image on facebook to get the link.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> FUCKING WHAT!???



oh LAWL.. either buy new stuff, or get fucked 

Trollcom be trolling..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 23, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> But I really doubt it's fake/photoshopped.



Why's that?


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jul 24, 2011)

Really not liking the new interface/layout in UMVC3.  

The health bar is too big, the health bars for the assist characters are dark and barely visible, and the characters look weird in x-factor.   

That's aside from the fact they got rid of some things that made the game's competitive play more entertaining to watch, like the magic pixel, the DHC glitch, and x-factor affecting characters differently.

Meh.  Forget the characters they left out.  
Balance the game and add more content, but don't unnecessarily change the visual layout when it was perfectly fine to begin with.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 24, 2011)

I wonder why Capcom is taking the dick direction in their company. "Hey guys, lets fuck up franchises that made us who we are and piss off our consumers as much as we can!! That's sure to get us more money.." 

I'm actually pissed that the chances of me getting this game are higher than me not getting it.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 24, 2011)

I couldn't find that tweet in Jackwins1's twitter.
Fake.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2011)

They need to fix the HUD, it's not terrible and it gets points for being fresh and new to a degree but it looks goofy at the moment.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2011)

Why won't they put Carnage or Sigma in the game but a fucking raccoon is?

At least they put in Firebrand and Phoenix Wright. Maximo would have been nice too.

Ghost Rider, sweet....i don't really like the Marvel side. Too many obscure characters that aren't that cool or interesting. I'm not saying fill it with boring popular characters but at least put in Carnage or Silver Surfer before you put in a damn Raccoon.

Was hoping they'd nerf X-Factor or get rid of it altogether (yeah right, lol). I might get the game since its only 40 bucks now. I feel sorry for everyone who spent 60+ for it back in Feb, plus the extra cash they spent on Jill and Shuma. Goddamn is Capcom being total dicks this year.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why won't they put Carnage or Sigma in the game *but a fucking raccoon is?*
> 
> At least they put in Firebrand and *Phoenix Wright*. Maximo would have been nice too.
> 
> ...


Oh the Irony

Rocket is a Weapons Specialist, and a Good Soldier

Phoenix Wright is...a Lawyer...


and u have a Problem with the guy who can actually fight getting in


The MArvel Side with Few Exceptions, are All Field With Popular And Relevant characters, your not a Comic Book Fan So i dont expect you to understand

But When the Capcom side has Arthur and Tron you should probably recognize that they are pandering to a different Fanbase you arent necessarily apart  of


----------



## Vai (Jul 24, 2011)

some small changes:

Hulk's s.H now has 3 hit super armor.

She hulk has a new move where she uses a light pole and swings it like a baseball bat, causes wall bounce.
Her slide was also nerfed in range

Dante's hammer was nerfed.

One of morrigans soul fist steals meter from the oponent.

Dormammu can charge dark spells in air ( only one )

Ironman lost his double jump but his unibeam is faster.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 24, 2011)

Vai said:


> some small changes:
> 
> Hulk's s.H now has 3 hit super armor.



Hulk will be the new pre-patch Sentinel. That green fucker better be nerfed in damage dealing or else.



> One of morrigans soul fist steals meter from the oponent.



Like a true succubus bitch.


----------



## Gino (Jul 24, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ capcom..........


----------



## Vai (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe each character will have 2 extra colours, but we're still not sure.




Turquoise said:


> Hulk will be the new pre-patch Sentinel. That green fucker better be nerfed in damage dealing or else.



From my experience, Hulk is in the top 5 most used characters on XBL, s.H and j.S have such big hitboxes, yesh.
But its best to avoid s.H/not press buttons as it is right now, so.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 24, 2011)

Vai said:


> I believe each character will have 2 extra colours, but we're still not sure.



That's going to be your "special bonus" for paying Capcom 60$ for the vanilla game.



> From my experience, Hulk is in the top 5 most used characters on XBL, s.H and j.S have such big hitboxes, yesh.
> But its best to avoid s.H/not press buttons as it is right now, so.



From my experience, Hulk is one of the few characters that are *ever* used online. 

Akuma, Dante, Hulk, Wesker, Wolverine, Sentinel, Phoenix and Deadpool.

Amaterasu, Taskmaster, She-Hulk, Dormammu and Zero are rare guests.

The rest are unused.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh the Irony
> 
> Rocket is a Weapons Specialist, and a Good Soldier
> 
> ...




what zen-aku said.. i dont mind the raccoon.. i actually believe he will be good.. 



Vai said:


> I believe each character will have 2 extra colours, but we're still not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will rage quit if i ever play against that storm 

other than that, good costumes especially chun and morrigen.. captain america get loads of costumes better be an indication that he will be top-tier  

hulk needs zoning or wolvie/ammy..


----------



## Vai (Jul 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> other than that, good costumes especially chun and morrigen.. captain america get loads of costumes better be an indication that he will be top-tier
> 
> hulk needs zoning or wolvie/ammy..



The Cap did get some buffs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2011)

I like Phoenix's outfit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2011)

Vai said:


> The Cap did get some buffs.



oh good 

yeah, i hear he got double jump and got a lot faster(including shield)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 24, 2011)

Give me the S.T.A.R.S uniform for Jill and I'll be happy. Most of the new costumes look good though.


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh the Irony
> 
> Rocket is a Weapons Specialist, and a Good Soldier
> 
> ...



Its Marvel...do it matters?

And I am a comic book fan and I've never heard of Rocket Raccoon before in my life until now. All the other ones are pretty well known though. Rocket Raccoon is the only fucked up thing in an otherwise 'ight Marvel side.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 24, 2011)

The Marvel side is more than "'ight"...If you're a comic book fan, how can you not be excited?? Nova, IronFist and Dr.Strange should be more than enough to get your palms sweaty!


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> The Marvel side is more than "'ight"...If you're a comic book fan, how can you not be excited?? Nova, IronFist and Dr.Strange should be more than enough to get your palms sweaty!



Don't really care for Nova or Iron Fist personally, but they aren't bad choices and I'm glad they are in instead of some other typical Marvel character. I am however major hyped about Dr. Strange and Ghost Rider though. Fucking boss. Dr. Strange is just too awesome.

Capcom side is more or less pretty ok as well. I wish they had Megaman X in instead of fucking Firebrand but the other choices are solid. I got the character I want (Phoenix Wright) so I ain't bitchin'.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2011)

only thing missing from marvel's side is a spiderman villain.. 

Doc Oc, Venom, and Carnage would all be good choices.. hell sandman would have given a new dynamic..


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 24, 2011)

Green Goblin should have been the spiderman villain of this game.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jul 24, 2011)

The fact that Firebrand is in it 

The fact that his model looks like shite


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

Im happy about Marvel choices also

But seriously Cyclops needs some love


----------



## Falcon (Jul 24, 2011)

They need to throw in the Symbiotes, or at least Venom.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 24, 2011)

Falcon said:


> They need to throw in the Symbiotes, or at least Venom.



Which Venom?


----------



## Kanali (Jul 24, 2011)

The only Venom Marvel would consider letting them throw in is Flash and he wouldn't play like MVC 2 / Eddie Brock Venom who is the one people want. Apparently Venom was never an option for the game anyways according to the article a few pages back so our best bet would be Carnage.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 24, 2011)

If I could choose which symbiote, it'd be Anti-Venom, just to keep shit fresh.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 24, 2011)

These are the  character trailers for each of the announced Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 characters. Can't seem to find Hawkeye's.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q10TQRKICsY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-YEbw5WyJA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysNoDOtjVnE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Man I just want to see the Nova vids.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 24, 2011)

Those are cool but I wanna see the Hawkeye one.


----------



## Gino (Jul 24, 2011)

Is vergil confirmed or is it just bullshit.....


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 24, 2011)

?????? said:


> Is vergil confirmed or is it just bullshit.....



He's in there alright.

Capcom acknowledged that the leaks were legit.


----------



## Gino (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks now I have an absolute reason to get this game................for the second time


----------



## DedValve (Jul 24, 2011)

?????? said:


> Thanks now I have an absolute reason to get this game................for the second time




At least you didn't buy the game the DAY BEFORE the announcement.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its Marvel...do it matters?
> 
> And I am a comic book fan and I've never heard of Rocket Raccoon before in my life until now. All the other ones are pretty well known though. Rocket Raccoon is the only fucked up thing in an otherwise 'ight Marvel side.


How can you call yourself a comic book fan if you don't know who Rocket Raccoon is? Hell he's going to appear in the second season of Avengers: EMH. This is worse than the people who thought Taskmaster was a bad choice because they've never heard of him, it was probably the same thing with Marrow in MvC2


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 24, 2011)

Marvel 2 didn't have all the fancy character reveals.

Hell, when marvel 2 dropped, we got info from fucking magazines. It was like "Marvel vs Capcom is getting a sequel, here are some poor resolution screenshots" then a few months later arcades got the game and we just played it. Nobody bitched about the characters, the ones people didn't like just didn't get played.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 24, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Marvel 2 didn't have all the fancy character reveals.
> 
> Hell, when marvel 2 dropped, we got info from fucking magazines. It was like "Marvel vs Capcom is getting a sequel, here are some poor resolution screenshots" then a few months later arcades got the game and we just played it. Nobody bitched about the characters, the ones people didn't like just didn't get played.


Kids today, can't appreciate nothin'. 

*Gets ready to bitch about SCV roster in other thread*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2011)

firebrand's theme is awesome :33


----------



## DedValve (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah but back in the day we had no internets to bitch about games so it was a lot harder.

Now it's easy to bitch, besides bitchings good, it means the developers will know what to fix for the next game. Except Capcom of course


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2011)

if the people's opinion mattered megaman would be in the game and dante would keep his white hair.

capcom has been having this cocky"we don't care what you want because we know you'll buy our game anyway" mindset as of late.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 24, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> capcom has been having this cocky"we don't care what you want because we know you'll buy our game anyway" mindset as of late.



whatever works.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> if the people's opinion mattered megaman would be in the game and dante would keep his white hair.
> 
> capcom has been having this cocky"we don't care what you want because we know you'll buy our game anyway" mindset as of late.


Shiiiit must be working cause there still making bank


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> whatever works.



I don't think it's working


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 24, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> How can you call yourself a comic book fan if you don't know who Rocket Raccoon is? Hell he's going to appear in the second season of Avengers: EMH. This is worse than the people who thought Taskmaster was a bad choice because they've never heard of him, it was probably the same thing with Marrow in MvC2



But I always knew who Marrow and Taskmaster were. Never heard of Rocket Racoon either though


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I don't think it's working


Hows it not working there still making money


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> But I always knew who Marrow and Taskmaster were. Never heard of Rocket Racoon either though



Then shame on you for not following the Marvel Cosmic brand


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> How can you call yourself a comic book fan if you don't know who Rocket Raccoon is? Hell he's going to appear in the second season of Avengers: EMH. This is worse than the people who thought Taskmaster was a bad choice because they've never heard of him, it was probably the same thing with Marrow in MvC2




But dude, he is such lame character. I can hardly find much shit ON this Rocket Raccoon. At least Taskmaster was a prominent enemy of the Avengers and Deadpool, and I knew who Marrow was. This raccoon is a nobody.

However, you did give us insight on why Marvel included him. He is going to appear in the second season of some Avengers cartoon? Yep, thats why. Marvel seems to pick characters based on current relevance. Maybe they are trying to make the raccoon relevant.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 24, 2011)

Where my Date Masamune, Soki, Vergil Team? Oh wait Capcom


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

I heard somewhere that MvC3 serves are going to be shutdown?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 24, 2011)

Prepare for incoming rage...


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2011)

Didn't someone already posted that?

And didn't someone already debunk that already too?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 24, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I heard somewhere that MvC3 serves are going to be shutdown?



It's a fake


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Didn't someone already posted that?
> 
> And didn't someone already debunk that already too?


 really? let me check the thread.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 24, 2011)

Hawkeye Reveal Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf8Xm0bG6OU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Hows it not working there still making money



I'm thinking shareholders are gonna start to leave soon. Kinda like what's happening to ubisoft.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> I couldn't find that tweet in Jackwins1's *twitter.
> Fake.


I found his account 





C_Akutabi said:


> It's a fake


 I dunno, they can easily deleted a tweet without a problem. If I  could find the second user who re tweeted it. hmm

Edit: meh fake it seem..Hate when people trolled me this way..
* yeah I looked for that too...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 25, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I found his account  I dunno, they can easily deleted a tweet without a problem. If I  could find the second user who re tweeted it. hmm



There was nothing at Jackwin's twitter either. 

My policy with random jpegs like that is "Fake until sourced." No source, no dice. After that BS about Megaman fans being kicked out of ComicCon I would not put trolls above making fake images like that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Hawkeye Reveal Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf8Xm0bG6OU[/YOUTUBE]


 Nice Trailer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> There was nothing at Jackwin's twitter either.
> 
> My policy with random jpegs like that is "Fake until sourced." No source, no dice. After that BS about Megaman fans being kicked out of ComicCon I would not put trolls above making fake images like that.


 Yeah I did double check. I am going to be more careful with news related to Capcom  from now on. Sigh I feel like a war between Gamers and Capcom is going on.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 25, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Hawkeye Reveal Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf8Xm0bG6OU[/YOUTUBE]


Such an awesome theme!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtsoPKftK9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtsoPKftK9w[/YOUTUBE]



I already showed that video before


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Goes in!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I already showed that video before


 Me and my laziness. what a bad habit..


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Meh... the heads and geek farts at marvel comics are choosing which characters THEY want, not the ones that should be. Like gambit... I wouldnt be surprised if fking black panther it's in and Gambit doesnt make it. Fkin pice of crap.

I cant belive they aint putting Mega Man... he it's literally the mascot of FKIN CAPCOM.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 26, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Meh... the heads and geek farts at marvel comics are choosing which characters THEY want, not the ones that should be. Like gambit... I wouldnt be surprised if fking black panther it's in and Gambit doesnt make it. Fkin pice of crap.
> 
> I cant belive they aint putting Mega Man... he it's literally the mascot of FKIN CAPCOM.



No Date Masamune is. He has blue armor


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 26, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> It's a fake



Oh thank god.

I thought Capcom sunk really beyond low for a second.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_KqqRPvM_Sw[/YOUTUBE]

replace "mom" with Capcom and pretend Cartman is Megaman (or Capcom Fans in general) 

I want Cyclops


----------



## Talon. (Jul 26, 2011)

i might get this cuz its gonna be at a cheaper price point than the first game, and for Ghost Rider.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 26, 2011)

Real talk If you buy this piece of shit game I have no respect for you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Meh... the heads and geek farts at marvel comics are choosing which characters THEY want, not the ones that should be. Like gambit... I wouldnt be surprised if fking black panther it's in and Gambit doesnt make it. Fkin pice of crap.
> 
> I cant belive they aint putting Mega Man... he it's literally the mascot of FKIN CAPCOM.



in the 90's maybe, when was the last time he had a popular game? because for a mascot, i don't hear about that guy at all.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 26, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Meh... the heads and geek farts at marvel comics are choosing which characters THEY want, not the ones that should be. Like gambit... I wouldnt be surprised if fking black panther it's in and Gambit doesnt make it. Fkin pice of crap.
> 
> I cant belive they aint putting Mega Man... he it's literally the mascot of FKIN CAPCOM.



7 of the 12 additions were at the top of the polls between SRK and Unity.

"Should be" he says, according to who?? Oh people and their silly entitlements 



> Real talk If you buy this piece of shit game I have no respect for you



I DON'T?!! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wicked (Jul 26, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I DON'T?!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 26, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Meh... the heads and geek farts at marvel comics are choosing which characters THEY want, not the ones that should be. Like gambit... I wouldnt be surprised if fking black panther it's in and Gambit doesnt make it. Fkin pice of crap.
> 
> I cant belive they aint putting Mega Man... he it's literally the mascot of FKIN CAPCOM.



Gambit isnt even relevant in his own book. Im not saying that means he shouldnt be in the game, because Mega Man should be in the game even if its a wasted character slot but more people deserve a place in the game than Gambit.

Like my man Nova!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> in the 90's maybe, when was the last time he had a popular game? because for a mascot, i don't hear about that guy at all.



That's like saying if Namco had a smash-esque fighting game  they shouldn't put in Pac-Man just because he hasn't had a new game since the 90s.

Its mothafuckin Megaman in a Capcom fighting game. He should be in by default.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> if the people's opinion mattered megaman would be in the game and dante would keep his white hair.
> 
> capcom has been having this cocky"we don't care what you want because we know you'll buy our game anyway" mindset as of late.



based gawd dev team
swag on infinity



KizaruTachio said:


> I'm thinking shareholders are gonna start to leave soon. Kinda like what's happening to ubisoft.


Your basis for this claim?


----------



## Vai (Jul 27, 2011)

I summon the power I summon the power I summon the power.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

*Even More Ultimate Marvel Vs. Capcom 3 Character Videos*



> Capcom shared four character videos that give us another look at the four of the characters in Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3. See Firebrand, Hawkeye, Ghost Rider, and Strider in action below.



You can watch the videos 

*Source:* 

Strider looks awesome, imo.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Ultimate Marvel Vs. Capcom 3 Will Have DLC Like An Unlimited Hyper Combo Mode*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*



That means Ryu can Shinku Hadouken your ass for days?



Vai said:


> I summon the power I summon the power I summon the power.



I don't think that combos. But it sure will chip a very good chunk away.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 27, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> in the 90's maybe, when was the last time he had a popular game? because for a mascot, i don't hear about that guy at all.



Well when was the last time Darkstalkers and Ghosts n Goblins made a popular game (or a game at all)? 




IronFist Alchemist said:


> 7 of the 12 additions were at the top of the polls between SRK and Unity.
> 
> "Should be" he says, according to who?? Oh people and their silly entitlements
> 
> ...




Well considering that Megaman X was at the top of the poll and Megaman Classic was like number 9 and I think .Exe was somewhere after 15 thats 3 versions of megaman all heavily voted for, one of them at the top of the poll and he still isn't in.  It's like having Sega all Star fighting game without Sonic but instead Shadow and Cheese.

EDIT: Their already talking about dlc even though the game is months from release? Stay Classy Capcom.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Real talk If you buy this piece of shit game I have no respect for you



That's a good thing though.


----------



## Vai (Jul 27, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> I don't think that combos. But it sure will chip a very good chunk away.



it doesnt, but imagine a lot of them on the screen, fun.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> That's like saying if Namco had a smash-esque fighting game  they shouldn't put in Pac-Man just because he hasn't had a new game since the 90s.
> 
> Its mothafuckin Megaman in a Capcom fighting game. He should be in by default.



Truth. Unless they are removing Megaman as mascot and making Ryu or the Felyne from MH the new mascot. Every other company with a mascot put the damn thing in every game they can.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2011)

Man, I was hype for this for a while. Then I read over this thread, and realized what a fool I was.

I mean. At first I was like - "oh shit.. I'm getting a NEW game, with NEW characters, NEW stages, NEW moves for old characters, and with various game changes from the prior version!"

Then this thread opened my eyes, man.. I realized that one or two characters I might have liked to see aren't in it, AND IT'S GOING TO COST MONEY.

what a fucking outrage.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Man, I was hype for this for a while. Then I read over this thread, and realized what a fool I was.
> 
> I mean. At first I was like - "oh shit.. I'm getting a NEW game, with NEW characters, NEW stages, NEW moves for old characters, and with various game changes from the prior version!"
> 
> ...



I had the same feeling, but for a different reason. SFxT will come out soon after, and you can bet your left testicle that it will have a "super" edition. 
A few months after UMvC3's release everybody is going to hop the SFxT wagon.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 27, 2011)

I already bet my left testicle that MvsC3 WOULDN'T have a "super" edition 

I feel so much less of a man now, especially since I bought the beta vanilla mvsc3 a day before the announcement. Literally 1 day before UMvsC3 was announced. Talk about a low blow.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> I had the same feeling, but for a different reason. SFxT will come out soon after, and you can bet your left testicle that it will have a "super" edition.
> A few months after UMvC3's release everybody is going to hop the SFxT wagon.



If you couldn't smell the raging sarcasm in that post. You are part of the reason why I hate like 96% of the post-SF4 fighting game community.


----------



## Vai (Jul 27, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I already bet my left testicle that MvsC3 WOULDN'T have a "super" edition
> 
> I feel so much less of a man now, especially since I bought the beta vanilla mvsc3 a day before the announcement. Literally 1 day before UMvsC3 was announced. Talk about a low blow.



Although unfair, theres no reason for you to not enjoy MvsC3, I only bought it last month and I already spent 100+ hours in it, far more than most games and in just a month.

Unless you wont have time to play it.. at all, of course.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> If you couldn't smell the raging sarcasm in that post. You are part of the reason why I hate like 96% of the post-SF4 fighting game community.



Doesn't seem sarcastic at all. And I'm a fighter since Alpha 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Man, I was hype for this for a while. Then I read over this thread, and realized what a fool I was.
> 
> I mean. At first I was like - "oh shit.. I'm getting a NEW game, with NEW characters, NEW stages, NEW moves for old characters, and with various game changes from the prior version!"
> 
> ...





bbq sauce said:


> If you couldn't smell the raging sarcasm in that post. You are part of the reason why I hate like 96% of the post-SF4 fighting game community.



you sir, you just made my day 

+reps 



Scizor said:


> *Ultimate Marvel Vs. Capcom 3 Will Have DLC Like An Unlimited Hyper Combo Mode*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*



yay.. more ztuff :33



Magnificent said:


> Doesn't seem sarcastic at all. And I'm a fighter since Alpha 3.



really? 



bbq sauce said:


> Man, I was hype for this for a while. Then I read over this thread, and realized what a fool I was.
> 
> I mean. At first I was like - "oh shit.. I'm getting a *NEW game*, with *NEW characters*, *NEW stages*, *NEW moves for old characters*, and with *various game changes *from the prior version!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> really?



I think with you making this post have a tone of speech with the bolding and resizing, it does seem kind of sarcastic.


----------



## S (Jul 27, 2011)

Nooo my beloved phoenix is crap now. Why capcom whyyy.


----------



## CM PunK (Jul 27, 2011)

STRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDEEERRRRRRRR?

I'm down.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Man, I was hype for this for a while. Then I read over this thread, and realized what a fool I was.
> 
> I mean. At first I was like - "oh shit.. I'm getting a NEW game, with NEW characters, NEW stages, NEW moves for old characters, and with various game changes from the prior version!"
> 
> ...





bbq sauce said:


> If you couldn't smell the raging sarcasm in that post. You are part of the reason why I hate like 96% of the post-SF4 fighting game community.



Not really a big deal to be honest.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Doesn't seem sarcastic at all. And I'm a fighter since Alpha 3.



Then honestly, you're just a bitch, and proof of the shitty sense of entitlement that having the internet comes with. 
How can you think that after all of what we're going to get, the retarded whining in this thread about stuff as minor as no Mega Man and _complaining about paying for a new game_, is justified????


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2011)

People perceive value in games in different ways. Any reason they have would be justified when money is involved. I would of bought this game regardless just because I like the series, but some people wanted Mega Man, there is no Mega Man, they have every right to not buy it.

That said, I think everyone in this thread is going to buy it though so its a moot point.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> People perceive value in games in different ways. Any reason they have would be justified when money is involved. I would of bought this game regardless just because I like the series, but some people wanted Mega Man, there is no Mega Man, they have every right to not buy it.
> 
> *That said, I think everyone in this thread is going to buy it though so its a moot point.*



Ex-fucking-zactly.

If you want to buy the game, and you like the series, but the character you REALLY want isn't there. Suck it up. You only need 3 characters for your team, I'm pretty sure you can find 3 out of 50 that you like.

If you don't like the idea of buying sequels, lemme ask everybody this - did any of you complainers buy any multiples of Mega Man - Mega Man 10?? Because if you did, you paid for the same exact game x amount of times. No hate, I have loved Mega Man since I was single digit age, and it's the series that made me a gamer tbh, but, it is the exact same game repainted 10 times. At least the gameplay aspects of Marvel are going to change up based on the new characters and moveset changes.


----------



## Cash (Jul 27, 2011)

maaaannnn fuck megaman. people need to let it go already.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Then honestly, you're just a bitch, and proof of the shitty sense of entitlement that having the internet comes with.
> How can you think that after all of what we're going to get, the retarded whining in this thread about stuff as minor as no Mega Man and _complaining about paying for a new game_, is justified????



Call it fail, but I view it as a mistake in detecting your sarcasm.
And I agree with you. I do realize that this game is going to offer so much more it might as well be called MvC4. However I still think it's a mistake that Capcom releases this a short time before SFxT. I explained why I don't want to waste my money on a game that will soon give it's throne to SFxT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> I think with you making this post have a tone of speech with the bolding and resizing, it does seem kind of sarcastic.



it happens :33

but i agree with bbq sauce.. i see no justification on to why people moan about this.. 

i already said this before, but each char would cost us 5 bucks.. multiply that with 12, we're gonna spent 60 bucks anyways if it was just DLC..

now we're getting the game for 40 plus a lot of changes and extra content.. how can people moan about that?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Man, I was hype for this for a while. Then I read over this thread, and realized what a fool I was.
> 
> I mean. At first I was like - "oh shit.. I'm getting a NEW game, with NEW characters, NEW stages, NEW moves for old characters, and with various game changes from the prior version!"
> 
> ...



Don't forget its 20 dollars less than the original game that had none of this stuff. 

I think that's why a lot of people are pissed. I just lol at it. People should have known from SF4 not to spend 60 bucks on a Capcom fighting game anymore. Now i'm gettin this bitch for 40 with waaaaay more stuff than the original one everyone flocked to?!?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 27, 2011)

And those who didnt know, sure as hell just figured it out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Don't forget its 20 dollars less than the original game that had none of this stuff.
> 
> I think that's why a lot of people are pissed. I just lol at it. People should have known from SF4 not to spend 60 bucks on a Capcom fighting game anymore. Now i'm gettin this bitch for 40 with waaaaay more stuff than the original one everyone flocked to?!?



they're just pussies for not playing the game to its full worth.. i know i did.. same with all the people in my friends list that are in this forum.. 

honestly it was getting stale right before they announced ultimate.. good thing i got AE..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm hoping Vergil has a steep learning curve.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 27, 2011)

Tell that to the people who bought this a day before 


Well it's fun as hell and the only reason I did get it was because I'm staying with my nephews for Vacation (and I bought it used so no moneyz went to capcom) got to say I enjoy this type of fighting game.

I just want mah Vergil and Nemisis    But I'll wait for the 3rd version of MvsC3 or probably even 4rth (and lol that Megaman still isn't in)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm hoping Vergil has a steep learning curve.



IT'S MAHVEL BAYBEE


----------



## MS81 (Jul 27, 2011)

hope he'll be able to pull off moves like these....[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v87p_vDdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 27, 2011)

Wait, people here still bitching about Megaman?

LOL.

Really, I'm getting this game regardless. Lol


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

Regardless of the Megaman shit, I'm still not understanding why people want this as DLC though. Buying 12 different characters at probably the same price of Blazblue's characters? Fuck that shit, it would be expensive. Just buy the fucking disc.

I have more sympathy for the Megaman fans' complaints than the "OHHH I WANT TO BUY EXPENSIVE ASS DLC" complaints. At least it makes more sense regardless on what I think about it.

EDIT: Btw...I guess you can tell I hate DLC somewhat and I hated the idea of Jill and Shuma being DLC as well as Platinum, Makoto, and Valkynhein being expensive ass DLC, especially for fighters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 28, 2011)

Mega Man will make it in eventually, as long as Capcom makes money off Ultimate and the coming DLC.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2011)

them wanting so much for a squirrel girl, old man and a loli in Blazblue was funny shit.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> them wanting so much for a squirrel girl, old man and a loli in Blazblue was funny shit.



I wish they would just make Blazblue 3 already and let me play as Kokonoe, Relius, Saya, Phantom Six, and a non-Unlimited Nu-13 again goddammit...on the fucking disc.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Regardless of the Megaman shit, I'm still not understanding why people want this as DLC though. Buying 12 different characters at probably the same price of Blazblue's characters? Fuck that shit, it would be expensive. Just buy the fucking disc.
> 
> I have more sympathy for the Megaman fans' complaints than the "OHHH I WANT TO BUY EXPENSIVE ASS DLC" complaints. At least it makes more sense regardless on what I think about it.
> 
> EDIT: Btw...I guess you can tell I hate DLC somewhat and I hated the idea of Jill and Shuma being DLC as well as Platinum, Makoto, and Valkynhein being expensive ass DLC, especially for fighters.



The DLC upgrades are cheaper than buying a whole new disc. Think of it. You bought a game and all of its contents. Then comes a modified and upgraded edition of the game. Buying a new disc means you bought the content you already have all over again. Buying DLC means you just bought the extra stuff that comes with the new game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2011)

No, it's not. If they charged per character, and per stage, you'd end up spending more than the $40 for the disc version. If they do 2-character packs for $10 a piece, that's 60 right there. They can charge $5 for 3 or so stages, so that's an extra 20. In addition to a rebalance that might be exceedingly large, you'd be sacrificing HDD space and 80 bucks just on DLC.

You should've taken your own advice, really.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 28, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No, it's not. If they charged per character, and per stage, you'd end up spending more than the $40 for the disc version. If they do 2-character packs for $10 a piece, that's 60 right there. They can charge $5 for 3 or so stages, so that's an extra 20. In addition to a rebalance that might be exceedingly large, you'd be sacrificing HDD space and 80 bucks just on DLC.
> 
> You should've taken your own advice, really.



SSF4: AE costs 40$ on disc and 15$ on DLC.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2011)

AE is 4 characters and minor balance tweaks for most characters.

And your argument is flawed, considering that SSFIV was released as $40 standalone.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 28, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> AE is 4 characters and minor balance tweaks for most characters.
> 
> And your argument is flawed, considering that SSFIV was released as $40 standalone.



Now that I checked the XBL Marketplace, it seems you're right. SSF4 disc or DLC, cost the same (30$).


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2011)

Expect the next MvC3 iteration to receive the same treatment as AE. People will buy the (almost) same game once, but not twice. At least not full-price.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 28, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> IT'S BAYBEE MAHVEL



I fixed it.

Nobody I've touched in this game has a "steep learning curve". The closest to it is some of Magneto's combos and Dante combos.. Dante mostly because he has so many moves, I can't remember the inputs for all of them @_@


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha, I pretty much meant it that way, too. xd

I heard Phoenix is pretty complex


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I fixed it.
> 
> Nobody I've touched in this game has a "steep learning curve". The closest to it is some of Magneto's combos and Dante combos.. Dante mostly because he has so many moves, I can't remember the inputs for all of them @_@



i am with ya on magneto.. i don't know why.. but i found playing with wolverine when i first got the game hard.. 

and maybe spider is shitty, but i couldn't time him right 



Hangat?r said:


> Haha, I pretty much meant it that way, too. xd
> 
> I heard Phoenix is pretty complex



yes very complex 

to the point where my sister playing fighting for the first time defeats one char of my team whenever she plays with her  

hell, i am not even embarrassed


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Btw...I guess you can tell I hate DLC somewhat and I hated the idea of Jill and Shuma being DLC as well as Platinum, Makoto, and Valkynhein being expensive ass DLC, especially for fighters.



I don't know, but from my point of view, buying Platinum, Valkynhein and Makoto as DLC is kinda equivalent as buying Continuum Shift II. 

The arcade version of CSII had those three characters and I think CS didn't, so buying those three character plus the free patch is like having CSII on CS. =\


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2011)

i know its a re-upload.. but i really like this vid..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nufE5TMb0-s&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I fixed it.
> 
> Nobody I've touched in this game has a "steep learning curve". The closest to it is some of Magneto's combos and Dante combos.. Dante mostly because he has so many moves, I can't remember the inputs for all of them @_@


I dunno, I find She Hulk as well as Magneto hard to fully grasp (combo wise) personally. My thumbs fuck up every single time I do a She Hulk combo and have to do that 22D shit. My only issue with Magneto is that I cannot do that ROM combo at all, which everyone act like is his BnB or something.

I find Hsien Ko hard too, but not in execution....but just using her on point period. She is an odd fucking character. Every other character in MvC3 is more or less easy to use in comparison to other fighters, which is why I took a liking to the game in the first place. Execution is always a problem I had with fighters since I was younger.



Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I don't know, but from my point of view, buying Platinum, Valkynhein and Makoto as DLC is kinda equivalent as buying Continuum Shift II.
> 
> The arcade version of CSII had those three characters and I think CS didn't, so buying those three character plus the free patch is like having CSII on CS. =\


Eh, still didn't like the pricing of the characters though at all. I bought PSN games cheaper than those.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I find Hsien Ko hard too, but not in execution....but just using her on point period. She is an odd fucking character. Every other character in MvC3 is more or less easy to use in comparison to other fighters, which is why I took a liking to the game in the first place. Execution is always a problem I had with fighters since I was younger.



Hsien-Ko is on my main team as second. My team is Zero/Hsien-Ko/Akuma, with interchangeable positions between Zero and Akuma.

You have to use her effectively, and use her abusable moves like you use Akuma's hurricane kick or Logan's dive kick. In her case, it's her no hit stun hyper. Her assist is damn broken with this.

She provides great rescue in case I got stuck in a combo. She also provides great cover for my mix ups with Zero's command dash and Akuma's demon dash.

While playing and not assisting, you can do a gong and then senpu bu. The gong covers you from most incoming attacks that are not hypers. Also sometimes when he is blocking, the senpu bu lets you land near him from behind. If he doesn't change the block direction, he can receive a nasty j. H

Her other hypers are shit though, so you might wanna DHC.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2011)

Demon dash? 

>_>


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry for not bothering to remember something like _Ashura Senku_.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2011)

AKUMA'S DEMON DASH WILL KILL YOU A THOUSAND TIMES OVER


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2011)

i don't think i used the demon dash in marvel that much.. if any.. 

the guy could easily do without it in this game.. especially when there are assists that can help you defend against pressure.. simply with akuma, offense is the best defense for the guy..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I fixed it.
> 
> Nobody I've touched in this game has a "steep learning curve". The closest to it is some of Magneto's combos and Dante combos.. Dante mostly because he has so many moves, I can't remember the inputs for all of them @_@



 it was a joke.

I know he will be easy as shit and everyone will play him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

What's so ultimate about this version?


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

Has 12 new characters, 5 new stages, has spectator mode, improved netcode (at least what they claim), removed the bullshit Shadow Mode, some tweaks to older characters (poor Phoenix and Tron's Gustaff Flame), and the game has a new interface...which hopefully means I don't have to keep seeing loading screens pop up when I navigate the fucking menu.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's so ultimate about this version?



It has a raccoon.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

See, I'm trying not to be a buzzkill on the hype and all...but wow I cannot believe Rocket Raccoon is in this game. Sigh...its the only anomaly in an otherwise nice new roster.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

like which new characters for example?


----------



## DedValve (Jul 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It has a raccoon.



With guns.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 28, 2011)

Rocket Raccoon repeatedly saves the fucking galaxy, what have you done today?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2011)

I would of preferred Captain Bucky O'Hare instead though.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 28, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Rocket Raccoon repeatedly saves the fucking galaxy, what have you done today?



I wear pants. Thus I am too superior to save the world or give a damn


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> like which new characters for example?



Any, ANY Marvel character would of suffice instead of Rocket Raccoon. I figured Hank Pym had a better chance of being in than the raccoon, especially since they have a film in the making on Ant-Man. That has to be the most random choice I've ever seen.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 28, 2011)

He got in purely on what Marvel told them so they probably have plans for him or something.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 28, 2011)

I donno what's NOT cool, about a bad ass soldier-rodent with big ass guns.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 28, 2011)

The Phoenix nerf will expose the frauds at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Seems okay, I guess. I haven't bought any version yet so maybe I'll get this.



When it's 10 bucks.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 28, 2011)

I DESTROYED WHOLE PLANETS, SO WHAT CHANCE DO YOU GOT?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 28, 2011)

RR is also gonna be in season 2 of the Avengers cartoon sooo....yeah, there's that, lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> See, I'm trying not to be a buzzkill on the hype and all...but wow I cannot believe *Phoenix Wright* is in this game. Sigh...its the only anomaly in an otherwise nice new roster.



fixed.. i'd pick the racoon with las0r beams over a guy hitting me with a briefcase.. 

its my only beef with ultimate...


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> fixed.. i'd pick the racoon with las0r beams over a guy hitting me with a briefcase..
> 
> its my only *OBJECTION!*



Fixed^

Someone had to do it. I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Fixed^
> 
> Someone had to do it. I'm just the messenger.



awesome trolling Scizor 


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Scizor again.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> awesome trolling Scizor
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Scizor again.



Thanks, I guess.
Though it was on topic


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 28, 2011)

I think both chars will be cool.

Hype list for this game tbh

1 - Iron Fist
2 - Phoenix Wright
3 - Rocket Racoon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I think both chars will be cool.
> 
> Hype list for this game tbh
> 
> ...



i agree Iron Fist is in top three.. but those? not really..

IMO, strider shits hype for this one.. i'd include vergil with them as well.. vergil can potentially be the new phoenix.. depending on how they make him.. 

Iron Fist is hype cuz he's epic.. started reading some his of stuff after the leaks.. he's badass


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 28, 2011)

Objection will have the most ridiculous knockback.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 28, 2011)

Phoenix isn't a real problem. X-factor + Dark Phoenix was the problem, but mostly X-factor level 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Phoenix isn't a real problem. X-factor + Dark Phoenix was the problem, but mostly X-factor level 3.



yea.. i just generalize and only say "phoenix"... she's still a good character without Dark Phoenix though..  you'd just have to watch out for your health..


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I think both chars will be cool.
> 
> Hype list for this game tbh
> 
> ...



Mines is...

1 - Phoenix Wright
2 - Doctor Strange
3 - Vergil

Although I never really cared for Vergil as a character in the DMC series (he was better as Nelo Angelo), I did like his movesets and appearance in DMC3. Hopefully he wont be all combo intensive like Dante with an absurdly long movelist. Thats my only problem with Dante. Did they have to give him THAT many moves!?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ Took my spot.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 29, 2011)

After watching a good HD video of the game, I like the new character select screen. Shitty Ustream quality and Youtube vids made it look worse. HUD is still shit though. Who thought it was a good idea to put the anchor character above the other two? 



Esura said:


> Did they have to give him THAT many moves!?



Yes


----------



## Velocity (Jul 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats my only problem with Dante. Did they have to give him THAT many moves!?



He's freakin' Dante! He has like a bazillion weapons! It'd be blasphemy to give him only a few moves! 

But yeah, Vergil will be a lot easier to play. He only has one Style, so his attacks will be fast and powerful with extra cool down after each hit. Probably.


----------



## Vai (Jul 29, 2011)

Vergil has to say SCUM after that run/slash move he does in DMC3. I wonder if they'll give him beowulf though.


Personally, I'm hyped for Doctor Strange. Can't wait to see gameplay of everyone else aswell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> After watching a good HD video of the game, I like the new character select screen. Shitty Ustream quality and Youtube vids made it look worse. HUD is still shit though. Who thought it was a good idea to put the anchor character above the other two?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes



i want to see it... mind posting a link?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> i want to see it... mind posting a link?


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> ^^ Took my spot.





C_Akutabi said:


> Yes


I can't remember half his move list. He is the only character in the game I still don't remember all of the moves to.



Winny said:


> He's freakin' Dante! He has like a bazillion weapons! It'd be blasphemy to give him only a few moves!
> 
> But yeah, Vergil will be a lot easier to play. He only has one Style, so his attacks will be fast and powerful with extra cool down after each hit. Probably.


They could of boiled it down to Dante's essential moves though. I don't remember too many DMC fans asking for Dante to have every single freaking move from DMC3...and I don't use every single move in that game either (don't need to). Oh, and to add insult to injury, his combos can drop dumb easily, especially online, so I have to rely on his basic shit and assists to survive. Dante is probably my most favorite video game character ever, and I hate using him on MvC3...and thats fucked up. 

I wonder would Vergil summoning swords would work as similar to Juri's kick projectile shit from SSFIV, where you do the input for the swords and you can stock up so many. That would be so awesome if so.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Mines is...
> 
> 1 - Phoenix Wright
> 2 - Doctor Strange
> ...



Doc Strange is up there, too.. Definitely hype for him


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It has a raccoon.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Doc Strange is up there, too.. Definitely hype for him



I always liked him in the comics too. He just always had that whole badass vibe about him. I'm actually shocked you are hyped for Phoenix Wright as well. Didn't know you was a fan of the games too.

Ugh, my body is ready for this. Between this and King of Fighters XIII...I don't know what I'm going to do. I don't have time to try and get good at Blazblue, AH3, SSFIVAE, and Tekken 6 as well.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jul 30, 2011)

So far game looks sick with those added char, new stages ! 
But I would like some more extra stuff like a Story Mode !
So no news on a story mode in this game will it be same modes with more char ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> So far game looks sick with those added char, new stages !
> But I would like some more extra stuff like a *Story Mode !*
> So no news on a story mode in this game will it be same modes with more char ?



i just want everything unlocked, so i can start mahveling when i first get the game..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> ? There will be a new strategy guide for Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 and some of the people at EVO are involved with the process of creating it. It sounded like this will have frame data and be similar to the BradyGames guide released before.
> 
> ? Capcom considered a DLC spectator mode for the original MvC3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha, mash the buttons.

I can see it now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

> • Everyone has mashable attacks in UMvC3, meaning that you can mash the buttons to do more damage.







> • A lot of casual users apparently didn't see the X factor gauge so Capcom made it more visible. They also wanted to try something new with the lifebars. They're aware a lot of people don't like it, and they're listening. In the newest build they've changed the UI a bit, but Capcom couldn't bring that build with them. *The X-Factor gauge isn't over the top either anymore.
> *



good.. it looked awful.. 



> • Spider-Man's webs travel faster. The Web Ball, Web Swing and Spider-Sting can be cancelled. Crawler assault, button mashing during this does more damage now.



first the captain.. and now spidey.. i like this 





> • Amaterasu can change weapons in mid air.


handy 




> • Akuma has less health.


mah akuma 



> • Phoenix has less health now.


alight :ho



> • Hulk has a new move, another charge attack.






> • Super-Skrull's Meteor Smash can be done in mid-air now.


holy shit...



> • Sentinel has slightly less health. Very slight, probably dropped him down from 910,000 to 900,000.


they keep nerfing his health.. wonder why... he was fine after the first one..



> • Dante with the Devil Trigger going can triple jump and air dash twice in a row.


nice.. they want to make him equal to his bro :ho

all in all, i am content


----------



## Vai (Jul 30, 2011)

Wesker being able to hit people with his sunglasses and get a speed boost ....


Ahmm, okay. 



But what the hell are they talking about, mashing during (some) hypers makes them more damaging... really ?


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 30, 2011)

Hsien-Ko is being buffed? My brother says she's already the most hax in my team dealing with her is hard, and now she gets buffed. :ho

My Akuma though 



Vai said:


> But what the hell are they talking about, mashing during (some) hypers makes them more damaging... really ?



MODOK already has this. They seem to like this idea.


----------



## Vai (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> MODOK already has this. They seem to like this idea.



He does ? I like playing with modok, I had no idea.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 30, 2011)

Vai said:


> He does ? I like playing with modok, I had no idea.



His _Hyper Battering Ram_ does few hits, but mashing increases the number of hits.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2011)

Thats how it always was in in the other VS. Games. I can just see folk effin up and blowing X factor tho lol.

Dormammu is now broken. Liberation in the AIR?!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

they're pushing people to use ryu it seems.. makes me sick


----------



## Vai (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> His _Hyper Battering Ram_ does few hits, but mashing increases the number of hits.



AH, I see.




Wu Fei said:


> Thats how it always was in in the other VS. Games. I can just see folk effin up and blowing X factor tho lol.
> 
> Dormammu is now broken. Liberation in the AIR?!!



He teleports straight to the ground and then proceeds to cast liberation.

But aparently he can do Purification "Like that?" In the air.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

The fuck? How does Phoenix have even LESS health? She has the lowest health in the fucking game and from another report they nerfed her move properties. Do they want people playing with this bitch or is they trying to make her a waste of a slot now!? She dies from one basic ABC combo or just one random Hyper as is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

she'll be mid tier i guess..


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Hahaha, oh wow are you serious? Every balance change I've seen about her has been about nerfing her and nerfing her. 

Funny thing is, I dont even use her but damn I feel bad for Phoenix users.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Since she dies in one regular combo already, less health won't really effect her.

I guess the rumor of the health increase was false.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Now she'll die from two random pokes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Now she'll die from two random pokes.



Heh, I'm sure it's only a small decrease since her air game is gone.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

But if her air game is decreased, why do she even have even less health? Shouldn't she have more health to counteract her nerfs? I'm not understanding Capcom's logic.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah I chuckled when I read that Phoenix will have less health, and reports saying that damage output for all characters in general further worsens this.

She was a bitch, but honestly she doesn't deserve this. She is a waste of slot and probably going to win the worst character award after being debated for the best. Two hypers DHCing into other can probably chip her from 100% to death now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hahaha, oh wow are you serious? Every balance change I've seen about her has been about nerfing her and nerfing her.
> 
> Funny thing is, I dont even use her but damn I feel bad for Phoenix users.



i doubt health nerfs would bring her down that much... but other stuff fucked her over..

fuck them phoenix users


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

I actually wanted to start using Phoenix too...man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

i can see why you would.. i would too, but i hate saving my bar in a marvel game


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Jwong starting off with a MvC3 perfect, lmao.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> i can see why you would.. i would too, but i hate saving my bar in a marvel game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

tha hell morrigen


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 30, 2011)

so I was watching the EVO stream and Keits told us about Viper's new move. It is an optic blast that comes out of her glasses


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> so I was watching the EVO stream and Keits told us about Viper's new move. It is an optic blast that comes out of her glasses



serious? 

oh wait.. serious?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Nerfing Phoenix's health on top of her other nerf is simply retarded. It was X-factor level 3 + Dark Phoenix that was the problem. Looks like Capcom really wants me to take Phoenix off point on my team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

i learned some new assist tricks form watching evo


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah D3athwi5h with the new technology, that's something I never thought of doing but hell it works for him. I thought he was trolling at first, but it turns out his buttons were not set properly. I want to see more matches of D3athwi5h after that.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 30, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Just as planned...."


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 30, 2011)

I like the cancelling Zero's specials with max buster.

I'm glad he's overall not getting the nerf stick. Gimme a new combable assist to replace Akuma, and I'll be good.

Spidey looking like an even bigger threat, too.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 3, 2011)

Any news??


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 3, 2011)

If the leaked list is 100% correct (most likely is) then it`s very likely we`ll get two character reveals per month leading up to November.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder if the other trailers will be out soon


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 3, 2011)

So Phoenix even though probably still hits like a nuke, will now die if you  so much as cough at her general direction.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 3, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> So Phoenix even though probably still hits like a nuke, will now die if you  so much as cough at her general direction.



Pretty much, makes her next to impossible to play on point now, at least for me. D3athwi5h on the other hand may be one of the few people who keep her like that.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anyone noticed they missed to add the tournament mode, replay mode, etc?


----------



## Kanali (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah that pissed me off. The single player experience in MvC 3 was extremely lacking. Im hoping they just haven't announced it yet or something.


----------



## lathia (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it's pretty much expected they'll release the equivalent of "Arcade Edition" to UMvC3. 

I really hate how Capcom's way of "balancing" characters = lower their health. 

Really... Akuma, Phoenix, Sentinel who else?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

for single player; i want harder AI, and survival.. 

about the health nerfs, everyone got them..


----------



## lathia (Aug 15, 2011)

Everyone got their health lowered ? I don't remember reading that....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah, i think it was confirmed at EVO.. 

only arthur got a health boost


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Yeah that pissed me off. The *single player experience* in MvC 3 was extremely lacking. Im hoping they just haven't announced it yet or something.



It's a fighting game.

And health has been nerfed across the board.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> It's a fighting game.
> 
> And health has been nerfed across the board.



Doesn't mean Arcade and Training mode should be the only things in there. Needs Survival and Tournament or at least a Story


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2011)

Doesn't lowering everyone's health contradict lowering top tier character's health for balance, though..?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> It's a fighting game.
> 
> And health has been nerfed across the board.



true, but a worthy AI would be nice when you're playing alone on week-days.. and survival was always fun..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2011)

Not really, AI should be removed entirely in fighting games, it's useless. Fighting against it a lot just creates bad habbits.

Single-player FG=training mode and maybe challenge mode, but only if the combo's are actually useful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Not really, AI should be removed entirely in fighting games, it's useless. Fighting against it a lot just creates bad habbits.
> 
> Single-player FG=training mode and maybe challenge mode, but only if the combo's are actually useful.



like i really care about it being useful or not.. well, if they scrap single player and put in a flawless online mode.. i would be much more happy.. 

i also like to test my combos against the AI first instead of getting uber punished when playing against a human..


----------



## DedValve (Aug 15, 2011)

Removing extra modes and stuff like ai is sort of the opposite of what happened with super smash bros. 

Catering to one fanbase is always bad especially when your in the position to cater to both (casual and hardcore) in the case of fighting games, casual players from competitive ones. Some players don't want to spend hours learning combos or constantly fighting online, others never touch the arcade mode and jump right into versus. There should be a balance of both but MvsC3 is clearly lacking in this department.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 15, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Removing extra modes and stuff like ai is sort of the opposite of what happened with super smash bros.
> 
> Catering to one fanbase is always bad especially when your in the position to cater to both (casual and hardcore) in the case of fighting games, casual players from competitive ones. Some players don't want to spend hours learning combos or constantly fighting online, others never touch the arcade mode and jump right into versus. There should be a balance of both but MvsC3 is clearly lacking in this department.


I honestly think SSB and MK9 is the only series to get that ideology right. You get a variety of options and modes to play around/experiment with, whereas other fighting games just toss little-to-nothing good content-wise, and add a few characters with some balancing fixes to appease tourney players.

Don't stop at making a good fighting game, make a fighter that's a great game all-around . If Capcom and other guys want more sales, make a good feature-rich game that really deserves those sales, or else we'll just see more fighter fatigue that plagued the genre years ago.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78QKXbWyGnE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dscKEenjx6M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

^Awesome stuff.

I hadn't read about Nemesis T-type 
Did I just not read well enough, or are there still characters we don't know about to be revealed?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 16, 2011)

Edit: Ok for some reason this video does not want to be posted so here's a link instead.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBuPbb3tNno[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR1RbC1No8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Aug 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ^Awesome stuff.
> 
> I hadn't read about Nemesis T-type
> Did I just not read well enough, or are there still characters we don't know about to be revealed?



Closest thing I can think of is the 8 characters that Niitsuma wanted to add to Ultimate but didn't have time to, unless I didn't read well enough either. If Im right though they'll either be DLC or they'll be in Marvelous Ultimate MvC 3


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Closest thing I can think of is the 8 characters that Niitsuma wanted to add to Ultimate but didn't have time to, unless I didn't read well enough either. If Im right though they'll either be DLC or they'll be in Marvelous Ultimate MvC 3



So, you mean there could be character's included in UMvC3 that we don't know about?

Or that we'll have to wait for super ultra marvelous ultimate MvC3 for new characters?


----------



## Kanali (Aug 16, 2011)

I mean that unless they decide to make them DLC (which I doubt considering the fact that Jill and Shuma didn't sell as well as they wanted them to) we'll have to wait for super ultra marvelous ultimate MvC3 (which if Street Fighter is any indication is the more likely thing to happen)


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Kanali said:


> I mean that unless they decide to make them DLC (which I doubt considering the fact that Jill and Shuma didn't sell as well as they wanted them to) we'll have to wait for super ultra marvelous ultimate MvC3 (which if Street Fighter is any indication is the more likely thing to happen)



I guess you're right. =)

Too bad, though.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 16, 2011)

More gameplay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfZDEQ6uAds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 16, 2011)

Doc Strange looking kind of cool. I like that he has flight.. Kinda hoped he'd have an 8way, but, that coulda been OP.. I'll definitely be fucking with him.

Nemesis looks as boring and lame as I expected him to.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Viper with a laser projectile? 

Dr. Strange looks very interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

>Viper using optic blast 
>Wolverine has anew move
>Holy Shit Doctor Strange  
>Nemesis? slept through the trailer


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ^Awesome stuff.
> 
> I hadn't read about Nemesis T-type
> *Did I just not read well enough, or are there still characters we don't know about to be revealed?*



You do know all the characters got leaked right? Everyone knows of the new characters.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Nemesis looks looks like he moves like MVC2  hulk.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 16, 2011)

Fuck you people and your Nemesis hate. 

Dr. Strange looks interesting/solid.

Nemesis I will try in incorporate into my team.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to see some Phoenix Wright videos. 

"OBJECTION!" "OBJECTION!" "OBJECTION!" "HOLD IT!"...."SHINKU OBJECTION!!"


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Strange looks great.

Nemesis looks terribly boring, just like 2 of the other 3 RE characters.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 16, 2011)

Strange's assist looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Vai (Aug 16, 2011)

Tracking projectiles... do we have any sort of tracking assist in the game?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2011)

Doom's     .


----------



## Vai (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah yes, and aparently Strider's dive kick also tracks.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad to see Nemesis. Not glad to see his moveset, it didn't feel as epic as I thought but honestly I don't know what more they could do with him.

He better scream stars when fighting Jill.

All that's left for me to see is Vergil. Did Nemesis, Dr. Strange get a cinematic trailer? Or just gameplay trailers/videos?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 16, 2011)

Strange was everything I hoped for and more....Nemesis looks good too, looks like he has some armored normals...he reminds me of Q from 3s with the dash punches and wall bounce front kick.

Now all I need to see is Danny Rand and life will be good once again...


----------



## Vai (Aug 16, 2011)

theres one thing I do love about nemesis, when he walks back, he actually walks back 

Looks boss.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 16, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Now all I need to see is Danny Rand and life will be good once again...



Indeed. He's definitely the character im most excited for. 

I hope his lvl 3 hyper is either that huge dragon fist thing he did in one of the latter issues of IIF, or Misty, Colleen, and Luke come in for a HfH beatdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

am gonna say it and i dont care if i look bad or lame..

i never knew who doctor strange was, but i will play the shit outta him


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 16, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Indeed. He's definitely the character im most excited for.
> 
> I hope his lvl 3 hyper is either that huge dragon fist thing he did in one of the latter issues of IIF, or Misty, Colleen, and Luke come in for a HfH beatdown.



It's probably cheaper to do the Dragon Fist then create and animate 3 character models, lol.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> You do know all the characters got leaked right? Everyone knows of the new characters.



Yes, I know.

But I haven't read said list, yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

i like the title btw


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2011)

Nemesis seems decent, hope he works well with Wesker.

Dr.Strange is the coolest so far, love that level 3.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 16, 2011)

Nemesis lvl 3 + any female character = Welcome to Japan


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes, I know.
> 
> But I haven't read said list, yet.



Do you want to know? Or do you just want to be surprised?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Capcom

    Strider
    Firebrand
    Vergil
    Frank West
    Phoenix Wright
    Nemesis

Marvel:

    Ghost Rider
    Dr Strange
    Nova
    Rocket Raccoon
    Hawkeye
    Iron Fist

problem? 






C_Akutabi said:


> Nemesis lvl 3 + any female character = Welcome to Japan


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Nemesis lvl 3 + any female character = Welcome to Japan



lol, indeed.



Esura said:


> Do you want to know? Or do you just want to be surprised?



I'd like to be surprised when they get announced, like with nemesis.



Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't read a word of this^ post.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2011)

So just for fun predictions?

I'm expecting RR to be very good and Phoenix Wright to be ass but a great assist.

Vergil will have a teleport slash that you can OTG.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> lol, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i spoiler tagged them 

but really, they're already all over the net.. and we already talk about them here as well


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> i spoiler tagged them
> 
> but really, they're already all over the net.. and we already talk about them here as well



Thanks 

And I know. =)
I'm not saying you guys shouldnt talk about the characters.

Heck, I was here, too, when the new characters leaked. I just decided not to spoil it for myself, yet. =P


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2011)

This game is ass. Needs more GGPO


----------



## Velocity (Aug 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> i like the title btw



You're welcome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

Winny said:


> You're welcome.



as much as i hate it, but you already know what to put in the title when a certain lawyer gets revealed


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> as much as i hate it, but you already know what to put in the title when a certain lawyer gets revealed



What? This?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> as much as i hate it, but you already know what to put in the title when a certain lawyer gets revealed



That goes without saying.


----------



## Esura (Aug 16, 2011)

Do not just put Objection, do not. Thats too damn obvious.

Do something like..."TAKE THAT!" or "HOLD IT!"

Or you could say something like....the defender of the Blue Badger or something.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the lack of Mega Man


----------



## Wicked (Aug 16, 2011)

^ Oh great a whiny megaman fan 

Doctor Strange looks alright

Nemesis looks lame

Still not gonna support Crapcom for a long time coming until they get their shit together.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 16, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> It's probably cheaper to do the Dragon Fist then create and animate 3 character models, lol.



Well yeah, but heroes for hire would be SO much cooler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Yes, the lack of Mega Man


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Phoenix Wright fans got PW and Strider fans got Strider. Why can't us, Mega Man fans have Mega Man...at least as DLC (which is most probably)

Seriously speaking, anyone gives a fuck about Firebrand?

Oh well, at least we got Zero and I'm still gonna get this because of him, Vergil, GR and Dr Strange


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 16, 2011)

Nemesis can tank specials

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UkRBSpPjsQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2011)

Destroyer, we're talking about Capcom here.  

What I found funny, according to a pic from a few weeks ago, there's an MML Stage, right?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 17, 2011)

Strange looks like a beast, I still can't believe he's in the game 

Nemesis looks about as interesting as drying paint.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Strange looks like a beast, I still can't believe he's in the game
> 
> Nemesis looks about as interesting as drying paint.



Which is pretty damn interesting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 17, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Nemesis can tank specials
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UkRBSpPjsQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Dat Strange


----------



## Vai (Aug 17, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Nemesis can tank specials
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UkRBSpPjsQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Dormammu saying NEMESIS, so awesome.

I wonder if that hyper has a max number of hits he can tank, or will it just go thru anything.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 17, 2011)

Strange is the new Magneto.

Nemesis is the new Sentinel.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2011)

I didn't plan to play Nemesis but I may now, love that rocket launcher and super armor super.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

He ATE Chun-Li's hyper! ATE THAT SHIT UP! ON THAT "FUCK OUTTA HERE" SHIT!

Okay Nemesis, I fucks witchu!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 17, 2011)

^

Or according to this video...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yRp3sQCIZc[/YOUTUBE]
...Nemesis ain't even mad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 17, 2011)

No one fucks with Nemesis, he fucks with you.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> No one fucks with Nemesis, he *tentacle *fucks with you.



Fixed that for you


----------



## DedValve (Aug 17, 2011)

Considering he already successfully "implanted" Jill I'm guessing his ending will be him trying to avoid paying child support 

Or payback with the Hulk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2011)

he's still slow.. i still prefer sentinel for my large character...


----------



## Wicked (Aug 17, 2011)

Capcom used to be cool but now they just straight up whack...


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Considering *he already successfully "implanted" Jill* I'm guessing his ending will be him trying to avoid paying child support
> 
> Or payback with the Hulk.



Wait....wut?

Did I miss something?


----------



## lathia (Aug 17, 2011)

That nemesis, he reminds me of Juggernaut, but with a bazooka :ho.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Wait wait wait...do Nemesis rape Jill or something in a previous RE game?

And what game is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2011)

just try searchin for doujins Esura


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait wait wait...do Nemesis rape Jill or something in a previous RE game?
> 
> And what game is this?



Nah lol, CapCops would never let that happen. 

They really should of had Nemesis vs Jill or Chris in his trailer, just so we can all hear STAAAAAAAAAAARS, oh well the wait continues.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2011)

*BY THE HOARY HOSTS OF HOGGATH!

STARS. . .*


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 18, 2011)

man! they effed up jill!!!


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok people, Nemesis does say STARRRSSSSSSS when he gets tagged in.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 18, 2011)

i ain't even mad

lol I like it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait wait wait...do Nemesis rape Jill or something in a previous RE game?
> 
> And what game is this?



Resident Evil 3. Nemesis infects Jill with the T-Virus.

Carlos had to go into the Raccoon City Hospital to find something to treat it. Luckily found a cure that a doctor managed to whip up before he died. Gave it to Jill and she was saved from the T-Virus, eventually developing the T-antibodies that was used for Uroboros.


----------



## Vai (Aug 18, 2011)

thats weird, the flame carpet shut down nemesis 'I aint even mad' move.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 18, 2011)

Does Nemesis says STAAAAAAAARS when he gets tagged in??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2011)

Vai said:


> thats weird, the flame carpet shut down nemesis 'I aint even mad' move.



Oh LOL 

but its probably a glitch or a bug or something..


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2011)

This guy has recorded a lot of matches of the GamesCon build of UMvC3.
Check them out.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 18, 2011)

I love MVC3 i played the Game to^^ Okami Amaterasu is my most fav character. she pins all mofo's! XD.


----------



## Vai (Aug 19, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> This guy has recorded a lot of matches of the GamesCon build of UMvC3.
> Check them out.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlKM_rfS-_w[/YOUTUBE]

This one demonstrates the Haggar and Tron assist.




Khris said:


> Oh LOL
> 
> but its probably a glitch or a bug or something..



At first I thought it only goes thru projectile or projectile hypers, but then I saw it eat bionic arm, so it may be be related to the number of hits he can tank. flame carpet deals 6 hits or so.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh god, 1:55 just look at it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH4p136eBjg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Aug 19, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Oh god, 1:55 just look at it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH4p136eBjg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



Wow... If they were gonna nerf phoenix they should have just reduced her damage in Dark Phoenix or something. She dies in 1 combo as it is, in UMVC 3 a sneeze in her general direction will kill her.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 19, 2011)

Damage looks silly right now.

Simple Viper combos, that the dude even dropped did 50% I donno what firebrand or ghost riders health is like, but, I imagine it's fairly average. I hope they tone it down SOME in the next game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr Strange looks promising. Nemesis is alright nothing too special 

I just want to see Vergil though


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 19, 2011)

We'll have to wait until next month to see what kind of moveset Vergil has


----------



## DedValve (Aug 19, 2011)

Wait the order of which characters have been confirmed or are they keeping that a surprise?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 19, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> We'll have to wait until next month to see what kind of moveset Vergil has



Yeah I hope he turn into Nelo Angelo in one of his Supers


----------



## Kanali (Aug 19, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Yeah I hope he turn into Nelo Angelo in one of his Supers



My guess is they'll make Nelo Angelo a dlc costume like they did with Sparda and have his Devil Trigger be the same as in DMC 3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2011)

Viper is pretty crazy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2011)

Viper is S tier.......in theory.

Much respect to players who play her at a high level.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 19, 2011)

My approach to learning Viper is just doing a little at a time. That worked for me in SSFIV. In a year I'll be good, I'll just play Wolverine until then.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 19, 2011)

STAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRSS in this video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i59j_sKOBE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 19, 2011)

LayZ said:


> My approach to learning Viper is just doing a little at a time. That worked for me in SSFIV. In a year I'll be good, I'll just play Wolverine until then.



Thing about Viper is she's really fun to play with once you learn her tricks, though I haven't gotten down her rapid fire Seismo consistently just yet.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 19, 2011)

Speaking about Viper, her new optic blast move is a charge move ala Zero's buster shot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Speaking about Viper, her new optic blast move is a charge move ala Zero's buster shot.



I wonder if she can special cancel it.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 20, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> STAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRSS in this video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i59j_sKOBE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't heard any STAAAAAAARS in that video


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2011)

So anyone on NF still Marvel 3?


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So anyone on NF still Marvel 3?



Me actually. I can play you later today around 5 or 6PM EST. I have to go to a funeral in a few.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Me actually. I can play you later today around 5 or 6PM EST. I have to go to a funeral in a few.



You're not the only one man.  



I was thinking about getting MVC3 but with UMVC3 coming out in a few months it seems like a waste of 20 bucks.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So anyone on NF still Marvel 3?



I do...just not online, lol, I'm up for a couple of games tho.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 20, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So anyone on NF still Marvel 3?



Yes there's still a decent amount of us that play each other.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 20, 2011)

"The sun does not rise in hell, godess"

Ghost Rider after defeating Ammy


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Me actually. I can play you later today around 5 or 6PM EST. I have to go to a funeral in a few.


Cool, also sorry to hear that.


IronFist Alchemist said:


> I do...just not online, lol, I'm up for a couple of games tho.


Sounds good.



Violent-nin said:


> Yes there's still a decent amount of us that play each other.



Well if you're PSN, add me.

PSN: PredaconRampage



> I was thinking about getting MVC3 but with UMVC3 coming out in a few months it seems like a waste of 20 bucks.


True, I couldn't resist getting my own copy after Evo though.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 20, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I didn't heard any STAAAAAAARS in that video



Listen closely at 2:15.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 20, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I do...just not online, lol, I'm up for a couple of games tho.



this.

fuck the marvel netcode


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 20, 2011)

Glorious 

[YOUTUBE]FPPxbPI7fZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2011)

was playing mahvel again last night with some friends, got addicted to dante.. the multiple ways you can set up combos with him is crazy addictive 

will search for some combo vids later


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice Tron combos Esura.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope Vergil is the next reveal


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 25, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I hope Vergil is the next reveal



I'm pretty sure him and Wright will be TGS reveals.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> was playing mahvel again last night with some friends, got addicted to dante.. the multiple ways you can set up combos with him is crazy addictive
> 
> will search for some combo vids later



Biggest thing you need to know is his Bold Move(A+S) jump cancel-into-special move combos. Every combo will include multiple usage of this; most notably the Stinger(toward C) into Volcano(Shoryu B).

The input would be 6C > A+S > 623B

Normally, Stinger is not special cancel-able. Bold move makes this possible.


Also, Reverb Shock(214A) into Fireworks(C follow up) does ridiculous chip damage, is safe on block, and cancel-able into super. If you don't feel like trying, spam this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Biggest thing you need to know is his Bold Move(A+S) jump cancel-into-special move combos. Every combo will include multiple usage of this; most notably the Stinger(toward C) into Volcano(Shoryu B).
> 
> The input would be 6C > A+S > 623B
> 
> ...



am playing 3s now.. but i will try these.. i already knew about the reverb shock chip damage.. its fast as well... so thanx..


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 26, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> I'm pretty sure him and Wright will be TGS reveals.



Yeah, let's hope


----------



## Vai (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone wanna play on xbox ?

I'm usually online during the afternoon ( morning/lunch time in the US )


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2011)

Vai said:


> Anyone wanna play on xbox ?
> 
> I'm usually online during the afternoon ( morning/lunch time in the US )



I'm usually on at the same time, west coast though. Add me, delectronique. 

My main squad is Lei Lei/Task/Spence but lately I've been fucking around with Lei Lei/Iron Man/Chun-Li. And when I want to be annoying I play Lei Lei/Dorm/Chris. So no need to worry about BFFs here


----------



## Higawa (Aug 27, 2011)

I look some guys to play PSN  Usually online from now to 6 ^^

German Time


----------



## Vai (Aug 27, 2011)

delirium said:


> I'm usually on at the same time, west coast though. Add me, delectronique.
> 
> My main squad is Lei Lei/Task/Spence but lately I've been fucking around with Lei Lei/Iron Man/Chun-Li. And when I want to be annoying I play Lei Lei/Dorm/Chris. So no need to worry about BFFs here



Oh, cool team. I'll add you, if anyone else wanna play, my gamertag is vaipah.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVwnbDZRoAk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 27, 2011)

My god where did they find the clown who's on the Player 2 side. He's terrible and uses the same team for the vast majority of the video and still can't even win one match, not mention he's obsessed with Tatsu.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 27, 2011)

Dat Doom.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 27, 2011)

Nemesis ain't even mad in that video

Wow, Dr Doom, Iron Man and C. Viper are really broken and the Akuma player is terrible


----------



## Gino (Aug 27, 2011)

Phoenix Wright Reveal Trailer

[YOUTUBE]ovqYktZQKh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UberBlackMan (Aug 27, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> Phoenix Wright Reveal Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ovqYktZQKh0[/YOUTUBE]


OMG So Epic!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> Phoenix Wright Reveal Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ovqYktZQKh0[/YOUTUBE]



i doubt he'll be that awesome though


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a bit curious about how PW moveset would be like


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2011)

i swear if someone hits me with a briefcase i will rage quit


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> Phoenix Wright Reveal Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ovqYktZQKh0[/YOUTUBE]



 that's amazing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> Phoenix Wright Reveal Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ovqYktZQKh0[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, brilliant!!


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 28, 2011)

Blood Hell this game


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2011)

I couldn't help it, and I looked at a list of the new characters.

And, imo, 
*Spoiler*: _As far as this even is a spoiler, atm_ 




Nova, Iron Fist, Strider and Vergil are awesome 




Can't wait for this game to be released.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tapuhs1quM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Holy fucking shit. Max has outdone himself this time. The last few minutes were godlike.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 31, 2011)

Didn't learn a single new thing from the video, but I agree the end was amusing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2011)

only thing that vid made me realize, is that i really really miss redhead jill 

dont like using her in MVC3 though.. like he said; she's too grounded..


oh, and Doom/Wesker RAP


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 31, 2011)

Jill's tits.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 31, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Jill's tits.



I'm listening.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 31, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Jill's tits.



Me too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2011)

sheesh, getting way off-topic.. need more reveals 

okay, i will tell you guys a story for the sake of it..

played against a pheonix user the other day.. fucked two of my chars(doom/shuma).. and was about to fuck up my dorm as well.. whats worse is that i stupidly used my lvl1 x-factor to finish the first character(dante).. and he/she managed to get some meter with wesker.. in the end i defeated his/her pheonix with chip damage.. don't know if it was a good pheonix player cuz i was running like a little bitch.. thing is dorm is good zoner, my current anti-pheonix.. good or bad idea? or was i just lucky? or maybe i shouldn't have zoned since he/she was a shitty pheonix player?

thoughts?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjgpn2zdKy0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Firebrand


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Bad news UMVC3 wont be at TGS


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 1, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Bad news UMVC3 wont be at TGS



Sadly, It's true.

....But on a brightener note, this doesn't exactly mean we won't get the reveals.


----------



## delirium (Sep 1, 2011)

GGs Lay-z. Hsien Ko mirrors are always fun lol


----------



## Vai (Sep 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> sheesh, getting way off-topic.. need more reveals
> 
> okay, i will tell you guys a story for the sake of it..
> 
> ...



You'd be surprised by the amount of phoenixes that go down by random chaotic flames.
delicious.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 1, 2011)

delirium said:


> GGs Lay-z. Hsien Ko mirrors are always fun lol


Yeah, those were some GGs. I started to put up a fight right before I had to go. 

It felt like one of my buttons was out during the first couple of matches. And I know one of our matches became lagging on my end because of roommates. 

I need to put Hsien Ko on point so I can actually be a threat with her. I like your up back gong and falling H spacing. And were you doing some crouching anti-air move?  I know you're color coordinating but that orange Tasky is extra annoying.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> and he/she managed to get some meter with wesker



This is a huge understatement. Wesker is one of the best batteries in the game. Does RIDICULOUS damage without any meter that leads into an outrageous mix-up game and in turn builds a ton of meter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 1, 2011)

@Khris

Thing is there's a lot frauds/bad Phoenix players out there, especially online.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 1, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Bad news UMVC3 wont be at TGS


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Someone at Capcom trolling? 

hmmmm


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Someone at Capcom trolling?
> 
> hmmmm



looool

It seems we've been had.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2011)

Vai said:


> You'd be surprised by the amount of phoenixes that go down by random chaotic flames.
> delicious.



Dorm user.. +reps 



Chemistry said:


> This is a huge understatement. Wesker is one of the best batteries in the game. Does RIDICULOUS damage without any meter that leads into an outrageous mix-up game and in turn builds a ton of meter.



I experienced that first hand  

I practicing with him right now, guy's the shit 



Violent-nin said:


> @Khris
> 
> Thing is there's a lot frauds/bad Phoenix players out there, especially online.



probably was a bad pheonix player, but he/she was a great wesker player.. fucked me up good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










dem fire brand skins


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Dat Firebrand x 2


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2011)

"Clear 480 missions in Mission mode." 

looks like i wont plat this game as well


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok, seriously WTF. I hope it's fake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

that would be epic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol, nice.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a feeling that wasn't official


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

i still prefer doc oc though, or maybe carnage.. for DLC..

and either sagat/bison or megaman(too much butthurt) for the capcom side..


----------



## valerian (Sep 2, 2011)

Green Goblin > Doc Ock and Symbiotes.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Ok, seriously WTF. I hope it's fake



It says, in the comments, that it's off DA.

But, if, as mentioned before, carnage ends up as a DLC character, I'll be VERY happy.

I'm not sure how probable that is, though.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The REAL Phoenix Wright Reveal Trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz6OLrbeOYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Sep 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It says, in the comments, that it's off DA.
> 
> But, if, as mentioned before, carnage ends up as a DLC character, I'll be VERY happy.
> 
> I'm not sure how probable that is, though.



Yeah he might be a bit too gruesome to make it in but they changed their minds on Nemesis so I think Carnage could work as well.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 3, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Yeah he might be a bit too gruesome to make it in but they changed their minds on Nemesis so I think Carnage could work as well.



Yeah, indeed.

Though I'm not sure about copyright/other stuff that might make carnage impossible as a playable character.


----------



## valerian (Sep 3, 2011)

If anyone cares here's the new Capcom Unity poll results.

Capcom:
_
1: Megaman X-1075
2: Gene-647
3: Megaman Classic-263
4: Jin-197
5: Jon Talbain-195
6: CapCommando-192
7: Date Massamune-144
8: M. Bison-137
9: Megaman EXE-118
10: Jedah-108
10: Bass EXE-108
12: Brood Ryu-107
13: Juri-100
14: Sigma-95
14: Nina BOF-95
16: Tessa (Red Earth)-91
17: Asura-86
18: Cammy-70
19: MM Volnutt-68
20: Ken-67_

Marvel:
_
1: Gambit-615
2: Venom (Brock)-561
3: Ms Marvel-447
4: Cyclops-294
5: Psylocke-268
6: Green Goblin-236
7: Black Panther-204
8: Carnage-202
9: Anti-Venom-191
10: Squirrel Girl-168
11: Thanos-160
12: Songbird-132
13: Daredevil-130
14: Emma Frost-121
14: Dr Octopus-121
16: Rogue-113
17: Silver Surfer-96
18: Juggernaut-93
19: Nightcrawler-88
20: Moon Knight-73_


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2011)

CapCom doesn't care, so it's a moot point either way.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 3, 2011)

Megaman didn't make it into the final 10 so he won't get in. Gambit is not popular so he won't get in. Nobody likes doc. oct so he won't get in and yes these are excuses Capcom and marvel will use (well Capcom already used the megaman excuse....twice)

Instead we'll get Antman (because there might be a movie about him and if I recall he's also in the upcoming avengers movie), Bison (because we all need more SF, at least it isn't Ken), Ken (DOH!), No spiderman villains, MS Marvel (or at least she better)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2011)

what i find amazing, is that people complain that there's no megaman, yet are excited for phoenix wright.. makes no sense


----------



## valerian (Sep 3, 2011)

Eh fuck Megaman we already have Zero. I'd rather see characters from other games that haven't been represented yet like Breath of Fire, Monster Hunter, Rival Schools. 

And is anyone else here surprised at how popular Gene is?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 3, 2011)

They need to put in a GOOD character from Vampire.

Give me some Q.Bee or Sasquatch. With homing dash/cancellable hop dash respectively.


----------



## valerian (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd like anyone from Darkstalkers just as long as it isn't Demitri or Lilith.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> They need to put in a GOOD character from Vampire.
> 
> Give me some Q.Bee or Sasquatch. With homing dash/cancellable hop dash respectively.



Vampire Savior 4 

as long as its BB Hood, i don't want any female VS characters.. we already have two  



valerian said:


> I'd like anyone from Darkstalkers just as long as it isn't Demitri or Lilith.



Jedah, Talbain, BB Hood, Pyron, Anakaris, Raptor would all be good from Darkstalkers.. but i just want a new VS game already 

but i like Demitri


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 3, 2011)

The Capcom polls give some characters a slight chance of making it in. The Marvel one on the other hand doesn't mean shit.


----------



## valerian (Sep 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> Vampire Savior 4
> 
> as long as its BB Hood, i don't want any female VS characters.. we already have two
> 
> ...



Though If he has Midnight Bliss then I wouldn't mind seeing him in the game. 

But really Morrigan and Felicia need to stay the fuck out of future crossover games and give other characters a chance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2011)

valerian said:


> Though If he has Midnight Bliss then I wouldn't mind seeing him in the game.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOPNAB4C_uQ[/YOUTUBE]

am with you on this one 



> But really Morrigan and Felicia need to stay the fuck out of future crossover games and give other characters a chance.



female mascots are freakin annoying 

expect Mai and Chun 

Yes I am biased


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually Khris, there are three fem DS chars.. Lei Lei, Morrigan, Felicia.

I wouldn't care if it's a chick char if it's QBee, she'd be hype. Homing airdash mix ups, a command grab, the bubble.. she'd be sick. Jedah would be good too. Like Trish almost, but, with with better mix ups.

I wouldn't want the more straight forward chars, tbh. Like, I play Fish in VSav, but, he wouldn't fit MvC3. They'd nerf bubble and he would just be basic. This game needs more mix up chars.
Though, gas cloud as an assist would be hype, if it acted like it does in VSav.. left/right teleport mix ups from point char with gas cloud into guaranteed combo.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 3, 2011)

Guys Guys where can I get some tips? That game fucking beats me 
cant even do all the missions


----------



## valerian (Sep 3, 2011)

1: Megaman X-1075
2: Gene-647
3: Megaman Classic-263
4: Jin-197
5: Jon Talbain-195

Just realized how high up Talbain is on the list. Well technically he's in fourth place if you count all the Megamans as one.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 3, 2011)

valerian said:


> I'd like anyone from Darkstalkers just as long as it isn't Demitri or Lilith.



How dare you


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 3, 2011)

Who the hell asked for Asura and Ken?

Seriously, I had enough with SF and Rival Schools. I want some BOF, Star Gladiator, Red Earth, MH and Gene

Glad to see X is leading the polls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Actually Khris, there are three fem DS chars.. Lei Lei, Morrigan, Felicia.


i forgot the trollest one of them, LOL 

whats wrong with me today?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 3, 2011)

X would be dope.

Give him a sick assortment of enemy weapons from X1-6 and make G Crush his level 3 and I'm in there.


----------



## valerian (Sep 3, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Who the hell asked for Asura and Ken?
> 
> Seriously, I had enough with SF and Rival Schools. I want some BOF, Star Gladiator, Red Earth, MH and Gene
> 
> Glad to see X is leading the polls



Would be nice to see Tessa.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 3, 2011)

valerian said:


> Would be nice to see Tessa.



Or Leo. Such badass character and no one pays him attention


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> X would be dope.
> 
> Give him a sick assortment of enemy weapons from X1-6 and make G Crush his level 3 and I'm in there.



This is what i'm talking about but Capcom says MEGAMAN IS TOO LIMITED DURR. Well gee i guess so if all you give him is his fucking Buster and don't actually think about all of his other moves. 

They barely tried with him in MVC and gave him some bootleg transformation that wasn't even in any of his games.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 4, 2011)

Armor Upgrade super like Arthur, could give him chargeable version of his enemy weapon specials, an air dash, defense up etc.
G Crush lvl 3

They could do a lot with X. Give him a different boss weapon for evey special.. like 236A/B/C, 214A/B/C 623A/B/C could all be 3 different weapons opposed to 3 strengths of the same move, kinda like Dante's move list.

He could be really sick.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 4, 2011)

I was thinking something upon the lines of X can expend a meter to get a piece of armor. Like getting leg armor would give him an air dash, body armor allows him to take less damage, buster armor gives him a better shot, etc.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 4, 2011)

Not unless it's perma.. Meter per armor piece that fades would suck.. That would be sick though, if he got it piece by piece and it was perma.

1 bar for the full monte though if it fades


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't we already have enough Megaman's in this shit? 

If they go ahead and add two more idiots, then it will turn into Captain Falcon and Ganondorf in SSBM.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 4, 2011)

You realize there are no Mega Mans, yes?

Zero and Tron, but no Mega Man.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2011)

Ignore Shion, intelligence has never been his forte(.exe)


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> You realize there are no Mega Mans, yes?
> 
> Zero and Tron, but no Mega Man.



I know, I'm saying IF they add the character.

They can add  X and the original and we will have two copies of the same shit, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2011)

*A Look At Hawkeye And Dr. Strange’s Wardrobes In Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3*



> Capcom and Marvel have begun blogging about alternate costumes colours in Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3. While some return from regular Marvel vs. Capcom 3, others are new. In the case of Hawkeye and Dr. Strange, both of which are new characters, they’re all “new”.  (Storm, too).
> 
> Another post , while a third . That’s his “angry surfer” costume below:



You can watch the images 

*Source:*


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 4, 2011)

X could fuckin fly (hover i should say) once he upgraded his armor in X4 if i recall....he needs to have that ability. forget having to spend meter to upgrade. just make him tight as hell and be done with it.

BBQ. fun 3S matches. damn Ken tho lol. i dunno how to get him off. then whenever i tried to parry shit i failed miserably lol.. Im mad i dropped my juggle after that reset. wanted to see if i could do an unblockable setup lol.

EDIT: durr too many fighting game threads. wrong thread.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 4, 2011)

gotta stay skeptical with that type of shit.. especially coming off 4chan

but if it's true, and Iron Fist is what they say... shiiiit


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 4, 2011)

Well yeah, of course.  I'm usually pretty skeptical unless the leaked info is coming from Lupinko.

But I'm really just lol'ing at the statement where it was either Phoenix Wright or Mega Man, and Capcom chose Phoenix Wright.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope Vergil is in the next reveals


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, when it said that Phoenix Wright plays like Norimaro, and remembering how that character played, I just want to see how the Mega Man fans would react to that.


----------



## valerian (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GQoiQyZPQik[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xDLoh_txUXY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]F2XaFNp7zAI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Q8kvBY4uKlY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IEvh8uWrji4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL  +reps


----------



## valerian (Sep 5, 2011)

Ryu's new multi hadoken at 2:30

[YOUTUBE]i00K1VT40zA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 5, 2011)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]Q8kvBY4uKlY[/YOUTUBE]



I can already see the countless variations of this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvN8MAocrQc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2011)

valerian said:


> Ryu's new multi hadoken at 2:30
> 
> [YOUTUBE]i00K1VT40zA[/YOUTUBE]



epic 

we need drastic changes from akuma.. oh, and maybe a ken skin..


----------



## lathia (Sep 5, 2011)

Ryu updated looks great. I was hoping for a MvC type of update. Where he could change into Ken, and Akuma and have his abilities. I know Akuma is already there, but they could have still done Ken & and.... DAN!~


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 5, 2011)

lathia said:


> Ryu updated looks great. I was hoping for a MvC type of update. Where he could change into Ken, and Akuma and have his abilities. I know Akuma is already there, but they could have still done Ken & and.... DAN!~



Why do you want another stupid SF character. Don't you had enough of characters we already saw before?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 5, 2011)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]IEvh8uWrji4[/YOUTUBE]



HOE-LEE FUCK, this video made my entire week!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 5, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Why do you want another stupid SF character. Don't you had enough of characters we already saw before?


Because people like fanservice more than deep characters.  Hence why none of the salty casuals can grasp why C. Viper is in the game over Captain Commando.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 5, 2011)

Even though Captain Commando should still be in it.. He's pimp to the max.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 5, 2011)

CapCom is in this game. His name is C.Viper.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 6, 2011)

Strider is too badass



It seems that Capcom hasn't forgot about Red Earth


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 6, 2011)

An Ibuki alt?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

whats a Red Earth?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice nods with the Ibuki and Guy alts, but the Red Earth is what really amazed me.


----------



## valerian (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice to know Capcom hasn't forgotten about Red Earth even if the alt does look like ass.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2011)

Ghost Rider Penace Stare + RickRoll =

Ugh.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 6, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> X could fuckin fly (hover i should say) once he upgraded his armor in X4 if i recall....he needs to have that ability. forget having to spend meter to upgrade. just make him tight as hell and be done with it.
> 
> BBQ. fun 3S matches. damn Ken tho lol. i dunno how to get him off. then whenever i tried to parry shit i failed miserably lol.. Im mad i dropped my juggle after that reset. wanted to see if i could do an unblockable setup lol.
> 
> EDIT: durr too many fighting game threads. wrong thread.



just saw this

what's your psn i don't recall playing you.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 6, 2011)

i'm trippin.... r u SRG Skeetz or is that fricken Biscuits? i mix u two fools up for no damn reason. 360 only.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 6, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I can already see the countless variations of this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvN8MAocrQc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



"Truth is i dont hire black people"

That's racist


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 6, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> CapCom is in this game. His name is C.Viper.


Design wise, yes, they're very similar, and iirc, Viper was actually based on CapCom.  My point though was that because Viper's name is not "Captain Commando", everyone's basically been up in arms as to why she's there.  Commando, to my knowledge anyway, was not that deep of a character in MvC2, as he was only used for his assist.  Viper, however, is the absolute deepest character in this game (Just do some reading on SRK, and you'll see what I mean), and she brings a lot to the table insofar as her potential to deepen the way this game is played.  But again, people don't want to hear this, they just want the character named Captain Commando.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 6, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Design wise, yes, they're very similar, and iirc, Viper was actually based on CapCom.  My point though was that because Viper's name is not "Captain Commando", everyone's basically been up in arms as to why she's there.  Commando, to my knowledge anyway, was not that deep of a character in MvC2, as he was only used for his assist.  Viper, however, is the absolute deepest character in this game (Just do some reading on SRK, and you'll see what I mean), and she brings a lot to the table insofar as her potential to deepen the way this game is played.  But again, people don't want to hear this, they just want the character named Captain Commando.



Capcom does have some dumb decisions in regards to character selections. CapCom was just for assist in MVC2 but even if he was in this game they would fix him up. He shouldn't be in this game no more clone characters it was bad enough when they put in akuma when ryu is in this game . I don't think Viper is the deepest character in this game. She's just for fanservice which capcom does enough of.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 6, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Capcom does have some dumb decisions in regards to character selections. CapCom was just for assist in MVC2 but even if he was in this game they would fix him up. He shouldn't be in this game no more clone characters it was bad enough when they put in akuma when ryu is in this game . I don't think Viper is the deepest character in this game. She's just for fanservice which capcom does enough of.



Then i don't think you know enough of what Viper can do. She has far and beyond more tools than the other characters in this game and only a handful of top players are really showing it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 6, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> i'm trippin.... r u SRG Skeetz or is that fricken Biscuits? i mix u two fools up for no damn reason. 360 only.



haha, that's Biscuits.

But, I play Ken too, so I was confused.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 6, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Then i don't think you know enough of what Viper can do. She has far and beyond more tools than the other characters in this game and only a handful of top players are really showing it.



So you're saying she's better than taskmaster? I can't see that and we haven't seen Vergil gameplay yet (who's gonna be the deepest character ).


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2011)

Viper is "theory S tier", she has a ton of potential and more players are finding that out, granted it's only been a few select ones.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 6, 2011)

dat MarlinPie *smacks lips*


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 7, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> So you're saying she's better than taskmaster? I can't see that and we haven't seen Vergil gameplay yet (who's gonna be the deepest character ).



I'm talking Vanilla marvel 3, obviously we don't know what umvc will be like until we get the full game

BUT

she has probably the safest assist kill set ups with seismo chain
legit infinites
even with out the infinite, she has other ways to 100% most chars
an 8 way dash for mix up
ground overheads that can lead into her inf
her focus attack can absorb multiple hits and start her inf
with the right assist she can force an unblockable focus attack on the inbound char after snap/kill, that leads to her inf which leads to another dead char.. some characters are able to escape it, but, a good deal of characters with out any form of air mobility are forced into it.

and this is just the shit I learned watching her


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 7, 2011)

Still no reveals?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 8, 2011)

They need to do a voice over of this when Phoenix resurrects in UMvC3. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaREC9kkLYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> whats a Red Earth?



HA HA HA HA. Not funny. I am a Red Earth fan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> HA HA HA HA. Not funny. I am a Red Earth fan



Oh sorry, never knew it even had fans 

Am a Darkstalkers fan, so yeah


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 9, 2011)

Loads'a footage.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VaV0JEdv5E&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i00K1VT40zA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwdYW5haoBo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGeZsRYxQjQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_SoLco9Qtk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI2d49HTEO4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI2d49HTEO4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkawTGgfhb4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

dat Bison alt looks fuckin coooool


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 9, 2011)

OF COURSE!


----------



## Vai (Sep 9, 2011)

I want to be a high lord~~


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2011)

Vai said:


> I want to be a high lord~~



Use Wolverine, Wesker, Phoenix.


----------



## Vai (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm almost theeeeeeere, I use wesker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Use Wolverine, Wesker, Phoenix.



QFT 

10char


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Use Wolverine, Wesker, Phoenix.



xD

my team now is Dante/Wesker/Akuma.. I don't play online though because te netplay is horrendous. sell out status though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> xD
> 
> my team now is Dante/Wesker/Akuma.. I don't play online though because te netplay is horrendous.



I do want to play you, but not in the current terrible netplay. I pray UMvC3 is a big improvement.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 9, 2011)

we can play 3S or AE(bleh) if you play those.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah I play both. Sadly don't put enough time into them as I should be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXQoB_tjfOA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 9, 2011)

wesker for grindtime: raccoon city


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

but really, finally a cool looking magneto alt..


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks pretty cool, except the FF Ghost Rider, what were they thinking when they came up with this idea 

No reveals?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 10, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> No reveals?



Tokyo Game Show


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 10, 2011)

Man I dont care. Until I see this kid go up against J.Wong Combofiend or a big MvC3 player I cant give him respect or let him pick up 3rd stike and see how well he does.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYH5c55MLIA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2011)

It looks like a comic book.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 10, 2011)

Or run like a bitch


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah its kinda braindead stupid fighting hulk. i get crazy mad at everything if i get hit by hulk at all. 

I'm really looking forward to going in with firebrand tho. 

Or run Wesker - Dr. Strange - Dormammu.

Firebrand - Trish - Strange

really hoping for solid assists. And the only reason i semi fuck with Strang is cause i like Mu in Blazblue. is there any vid of all assists for new characters. sorta wanto to get some Sentinel/Cyclops corner pressure going lol.


----------



## delirium (Sep 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I do want to play you, but not in the current terrible netplay. I pray UMvC3 is a big improvement.



So do I since I'll be on a PS3 for Ultimate and I've heard nothing but horror stories about MvC3's PSN netplay.

I already know my squad is going to be Hsien Ko/Rocket Raccoon/Pheonix Wright, though. I don't even need reveals to know I'm going to love trolling with 'em 

I might fux with Ghost Rider and Hawkeye too though. They look like they'll be run to run away with.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> yeah its kinda braindead stupid fighting hulk. i get crazy mad at everything if i get hit by hulk at all.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to going in with firebrand tho.
> 
> ...



I can assure you, this game won't have MvC2 style assist offense. All the good assists, aside, from the beam ones, from what I read, are being nerfed. Unless the new chars come in with hella good assists chances are you're assist set up is gonna be beams for screen control and some type of otg assist to help pick up combos.

Even in vanilla mvc3 they nerfed the assist lockdown game.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> All the good assists, aside, from the beam ones, from what I read, are being nerfed. Unless the new chars come in with hella good assists chances are you're assist set up is gonna be beams for screen control and some type of otg assist to help pick up combos.


My hidden missiles and jam session are getting nerfed?! What the hell, Capcom...

Vergil's Summoned Swords assist will probably be great though.  And Nemesis is gonna have armored assists.  So they'll be good.

Still, dammit Capcom...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2011)

i will be honest never knew who Dorm was before MVC3.. and now i'll get to try the hero of the comics in strange, and he looks badass :33

the comics intrigues me to say the least  

too bad about the assists, i still hope OTGs aren't nerfed..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> i will be honest never knew who Dorm was before MVC3.. and now i'll get to try the hero of the comics in strange, and he looks badass :33
> 
> the comics intrigues me to say the least
> 
> too bad about the assists, i still hope OTGs aren't nerfed..



Believe it or not I have some of the old Marvel trading cards and one of them is of Dormammu.  Thou this one had him with mutiple arms.  Guess times changed.  

Anyway, it's going to be interesting to see what was fixed.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 11, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Tokyo Game Show



When will that happen?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 11, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> When will that happen?



Next week. I think the 15th


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Believe it or not I have some of the old Marvel trading cards and one of them is of Dormammu.  Thou this one had him with mutiple arms.  Guess times changed.
> 
> Anyway, it's going to be interesting to see what was fixed.



you lucky dawg :33

i really got in love with the guy pek 

i've read some stuff here and there.. and he's awesome, a bit arrogant, but still awesome..


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 11, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I can assure you, this game won't have MvC2 style assist offense. All the good assists, aside, from the beam ones, from what I read, are being nerfed. Unless the new chars come in with hella good assists chances are you're assist set up is gonna be beams for screen control and some type of otg assist to help pick up combos.
> 
> Even in vanilla mvc3 they nerfed the assist lockdown game.



false hope. i has it.

I wonder if Vergils sword summoning will be similar to Spirals. Shit was so easy to abuse.

Cant wait to hear space being distorted by his attacks.


----------



## lathia (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone here play with a ? I just got mine yesterday. It's been really challenging to get my ring finger to adjust. I've always been a pad player.

It's fun to learn though.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 11, 2011)

Bout damn time Strange got in this bullshit..


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 12, 2011)

Strange is gonna be Phoenix tier too.  I ain't even mad.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 12, 2011)

Waiting gets worse the closer you get.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm ready for more Mahvel!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ImrseUwkhUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 12, 2011)

That was weird


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Waiting gets worse the closer you get.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nemesis


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

Amaterasu with glasses and Super Skrull trollface


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 13, 2011)

Can't wait for Tokyo Gameshow


----------



## lathia (Sep 13, 2011)

My body is ready for Sony's turn tomorrow!


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 14, 2011)

Vergil, Iron Fist & TGS Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 trailers
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3gRwvQnHe0&[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn8nNdaH2rk&[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zS3DpnJC9Y&[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apYjRQ0DNbM&[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDPriEHpNNc&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 14, 2011)

Hahaha, Vergil has a better Ouroborus than Strider.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

OTG, status, mix-ups/combos super, zoning.. fuckin VERGIL bitch 

Now I know who'll main in this shit 

Ironfist looks great too 


PS: *preorders*


----------



## valerian (Sep 14, 2011)

Vergil looks awesome 

Iron Fist looks pretty cool as well.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 14, 2011)

vergil kind of looks like dante wesker mix


----------



## Kanali (Sep 14, 2011)

Holy shit Vergil looks awesome. And they picked just the right song as his theme music


----------



## valerian (Sep 14, 2011)

I hope they reveal Phoenix Wright at TGS as well.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Sep 14, 2011)

The damage output is so ridiculously high.  I hope they decide to lower the damage setting during tournaments.


----------



## lathia (Sep 14, 2011)

God damn Iron Fist looks fucking *LAME*. I agree, damage is way too high. I really like Iron Fist, I hate his damn Bruce lee sounds on every freaking move he makes though. Distracting

Okay, maybe not every move, but still annoying >_>


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 14, 2011)

Miracle Sun said:


> The damage output is so ridiculously high.  I hope they decide to lower the damage setting during tournaments.



Damage looks kinda the same to me. But supposedly damage was lowered across the board. Nobody really complained about the damage output before so chances of the tournament scene deviating from the default setting is highly unlikely.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 14, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahaha, Vergil has a better Ouroborus than Strider.



That's immediately what I thought. 

Doom dumping Strider for Vergil?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

lathia said:


> God damn Iron Fist looks fucking *LAME*. I agree, damage is way too high. I really like Iron Fist, I hate his damn Bruce lee sounds on every freaking move he makes though. Distracting
> 
> Okay, maybe not every move, but still annoying >_>



he could be much more deeper.. we should wait till someone good plays with him..


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 14, 2011)

Iron Fist plays alot like Polimar from Tatsunoko vs. Capcom


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 14, 2011)

*watches Vergil reveal trailer*

...Godlike.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2011)

Iron Fist has Jam's Ryuujin. And he has charge specials like Jam's charge cards.. Def gonna be on my team.

That list of leaks posted on 4chan said he was basically, this game's version of Jam.. maybe those leaks are true?

Vergil looks sick too.. if the two have decent synergy...


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2011)

I wonder if his charges influence the damage/visuals of his supers, too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2011)

Both Vergil and Iron Fist look good so far.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2011)

Plus his level 3 is juiced up 1 inch punch. xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2011)

Vergil is Dante/Wesker fusion as expected with a little Strider, I can't wait to add him to my main team. 

Iron Fist looks solid as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDPriEHpNNc&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Ironfist is awesesome mang.. so far, all reveals have been good.. even nemesis grew on me very fast..




Sephiroth said:


> Vergil is Dante/Wesker fusion as expected with a little Strider, I can't wait to add him to my main team.
> 
> Iron Fist looks solid as well.



there's also a dark hole-eque special.. i so want to experiment with him already


----------



## lathia (Sep 14, 2011)

Uhhhh whooo, uhhh whooooo, uhhhh whoooooo. Fucking Iron Fist, he's starting to grow on me though. 

He seems up there power wise.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2011)

Donno about you, but, when I play the games, I don't even notice those type of things.


----------



## lathia (Sep 14, 2011)

It seems a bit higher pitched than any other sound.  Will it bug me? Probably at first until I get accustomed to it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks to me that Vergil will be replacing Wesker on most high level teams, he has all his options aside from counters.

We get Rocket Raccoon and Phoenix Wright tomorrow, so hyped for that.

Ready for Hyper Viper Beam?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2011)

lathia said:


> It seems a bit higher pitched than any other sound.  Will it bug me? Probably at first until I get accustomed to it.



After a while, I stopped hearing Jam even. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcI89Yr03k8[/YOUTUBE]

I'm sure you'll get used to it.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 14, 2011)

Vergil is cool and all but this game is still lacking sword users.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Looks to me that Vergil will be replacing Wesker on most high level teams, he has all his options aside from counters.
> 
> We get Rocket Raccoon and Phoenix Wright tomorrow, so hyped for that.
> 
> Ready for Hyper Viper Beam?



Hyped for Raccoon


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2011)

Which theme is Vergil's a remix of?


----------



## Corran (Sep 14, 2011)

I wasn't interested in this updated version but now there is a PSVita version and now I'm tempted...
And Vergil  Damn you Capcom, giving up on dmc like you have and now the only place to get the real characters is in a fighting game


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 14, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Which theme is Vergil's a remix of?




This.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdXftXkuE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Sep 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see the Phoenix Wright trailer


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> This.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdXftXkuE4[/YOUTUBE]



Right right, I didn't recognise it at first.

Always found Vergil Battle 1 more memorable by a long shot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

valerian said:


> Can't wait to see the Phoenix Wright trailer



better not disappoint  



Deathgun said:


> This.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdXftXkuE4[/YOUTUBE]



I wanted this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyU5r3ZbrGc[/YOUTUBE]

but the one you posted is okay as well.. its more battle suited anyways..


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Vergil is cool and all but this game is still lacking sword users.



Vergil
Dante
Zero
Tasky
Arthur
Deadpool
Strider

what more do you want?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Vergil
> Dante
> Zero
> Tasky
> ...



you can also count Amaterasu


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2011)

Trish also.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Trish also.



Trish came to mind, I can't lie


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

I was hoping they were going to use "Vergil Battle 1" but I loved the 2nd battle theme too. Too bad is just an orchestra remix of that theme

Vergil's voice sounds...weird. Is that the same voice as DMC3?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I was hoping they were going to use "Vergil Battle 1" but I loved the 2nd battle theme too. Too bad is just an orchestra remix of that theme
> 
> Vergil's voice sounds...weird. Is that the same voice as DMC3?



I believe so.. and what are you smoking, He's sounds fukin BAMF


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2011)

One thing I'm disappointed about is Vergil's winning pose isn't him doing his hair flip/slicking it back.


----------



## Gino (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## valerian (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm kinda disappointed they didn't use this as Vergil's theme.

[YOUTUBE]atGcliA-HNw[/YOUTUBE]

And Wright better have this as his theme.

[YOUTUBE]UYMDQRVuXtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> One thing I'm disappointed about is Vergil's winning pose isn't him doing his hair flip/slicking it back.



thats when its raining and his hair is brought down by the rain


----------



## valerian (Sep 14, 2011)

Why does Vergil look like Chris?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> thats when its raining and his hair is brought down by the rain



That happens in the middle of the battle. After Vergil's lifebar goes down to less than half, his hair is brought down by the rain


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> That happens in the middle of the battle. After Vergil's lifebar goes down to less than half, his hair is brought down by the rain



been a while since i played dmc3, you have to forgive me.. its a bit shady, so i don't remember that his hair is brought down in-game..


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

The "Now, I'm motivated!" phrase is back. It's heard when he activates his Devil Trigger and you can throw the blue swords as projectiles, just like in DMC3


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 14, 2011)

Vergil seems to be more like Dante + Phoenix + Spiral + Karas.  Mainly because:

Dante (obv reasons)
Phoenix (similarly functioning teleports)
Spiral (Swords)
Karas (Normals)

His assist also looks great.  Fullscreen dash with multiple sword strikes.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> One thing I'm disappointed about is Vergil's winning pose isn't him doing his hair flip/slicking it back.



He actually does that pose when he summons the Blue Swords in his Hyper 1


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 14, 2011)

Little disappointed with Iron Fist. He looks cool, but I expected more I guess. Anybody know whats up with his different colored fists?

Also, I really hope one of his costumes is his actual not shitty looking one.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Vergil
> Dante
> Zero
> Tasky
> ...



Lol I already said that like 5 times before. Vergil is the only playable one out of the sword users in this game. I meant having sword users that actually would be playable.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol I already said that like 5 times before. Vergil is the only playable one out of the sword users in this game. I meant having sword users that actually would be playable.



Don't worry you'll get your wish.

Leaked future DLC:


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't worry you'll get your wish.
> 
> Leaked future DLC:



Ohhhh you


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol I already said that like 5 times before. Vergil is the only playable one out of the sword users in this game. I meant having sword users that actually would be playable.


Im assuming you are basing this off of mvc3, umvc3 is pretty much a diffrent game


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

Vergil and Iron fist are looking awesome.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 14, 2011)

Vergil seems like a nice way to get away from Dante, he looks more rushdown based instead of being a tech character like Ammy.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol I already said that like 5 times before. Vergil is the only playable one out of the sword users in this game. I meant having sword users that actually would be playable.


I think you're using the word "playable" in a way I've never seen it used before.  So exactly what do you mean?


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 14, 2011)

Vergil seems pretty badass. I didn't use Dante but I'm gonna try out Vergil.
Iron Fist seems a little lame though, but that may be because Vergil overshadows him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol I already said that like 5 times before. Vergil is the only playable one out of the sword users in this game. I meant having sword users that actually would be playable.



What does that even mean?


----------



## Wicked (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok Out of all the sword users in this game... Vergil would be the only one I would mess with. Everybody else isn't appealing that's why DLC should be added.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Ah yes. Because the _entire_ game should be designed around your preference.

Hell, even if they did that, you'd still whine like the little bitch you've been brought up to be. It's time to stop the breast-feeding, son.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Ah yes. Because the _entire_ game should be designed around your preference.
> 
> Hell, even if they did that, you'd still whine like the little bitch you've been brought up to be. It's time to stop the breast-feeding, son.



Lol

This game should be based around my preference because I have the best taste obviously.

I mean Hayato,Soki and Date are popular sword characters and i'm certain other people want these characters in the game.


----------



## valerian (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G9ndAGFDVy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Ok Out of all the sword users in this game... Vergil would be the only one I would mess with. Everybody else isn't appealing that's why DLC should be added.



wait youre saying this because you have played the final build of UMVC3 and know all the changes to the other sword users, and how to play the new ones. and virgil is the only one who appeals to you?


----------



## Wicked (Sep 14, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> wait youre saying this because you have played the final build of UMVC3 and know all the changes to the other sword users, and how to play the new ones. and virgil is the only one who appeals to you?



Yeah vergil looks to be the only appealing one out of all the sword users in this game and capcom should consider DLC (not just 2 characters).


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 14, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Little disappointed with Iron Fist. He looks cool, but I expected more I guess. Anybody know whats up with his different colored fists?
> 
> Also, I really hope one of his costumes is his actual not shitty looking one.



he's probably a semi carbon copy of Polimar from Tatsunoko vs. Capcom. Fists probably fire up after a command and can stack like Polimars ducks or watever. talkin out the ass tho. i have no idea. I wouldnt sleep on him tho.

Vergils gonna be a problem. Teleport, 1 bar ouroboros, Wolverine-ish dash thru attack...then the fact that capcom wouldnt dare make him look like shit compared to Dante so u already know he's gonna have a number of Dante like tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 14, 2011)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]G9ndAGFDVy0[/YOUTUBE]



That was godlike


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

dat title 

Vergil and Ironfist Breakdown 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L32oQCxA4Ng&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol
> 
> This game should be based around my preference because I have the best taste obviously.
> 
> I mean Hayato,Soki and Date are popular sword characters and i'm certain other people want these characters in the game.



haven't seen any of those names mentioned by not you tbph.



Nature Breeze said:


> Yeah vergil looks to be the only appealing one out of all the sword users in this game and capcom should consider DLC (not just 2 characters).



Irony being you cry about every paid DLC Capcom has put in a fighting game since vanilla SF4, so if you got what you wanted, you'd still cry about it. lol


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> haven't seen any of those names mentioned by not you tbph.
> 
> 
> 
> Irony being you cry about every paid DLC Capcom has put in a fighting game since vanilla SF4, so if you got what you wanted, you'd still cry about it. lol



Yes I have mentioned those chars in past few weeks actually. I wouldn't mind DLC if it's free. Even if all these characters were in I would still complain about lack of modes so you right .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kFNhp6-r9g&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

sumabitch, Ironfist


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys take a look at screen shots of *Nova* and *Phoenix Wright* (Sadly only Lifebar for him): 

*Nova:*


*Phoenix Wright Life Bar on top right:*


Thank me later
*Keep in mind there are no reveal Trailers for the two yet, Images Taken from the Xbox site.*


----------



## valerian (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome stuff, Nova looks great, Phoenix a little bland.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

been reading about Nova, damn I can't wait for his reveal..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2011)

I just wish they went with the Aja Iron Fist costume:


The open chest is fine, but the capris/slippers combo just looks ridiculous.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm liking that Nova desing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I just wish they went with the Aja Iron Fist costume:
> 
> 
> The open chest is fine, but the capris/slippers combo just looks ridiculous.



FUCK 

we need a costume for this


----------



## valerian (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> FUCK
> 
> we need a costume for this



2 dollars DLC


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

Deadpool and PW


----------



## Vai (Sep 15, 2011)

valerian said:


>



tasky got censored 

*pouts*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> 2 dollars DLC



I hate to say it but I really would pay for that.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Did that friend just complain about Vergil having the same voice actor from DMC3?

Wut?

Do he know that Dante is voiced by Reuben still in MvC3?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Deadpool and PW



I know


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Phoenix Wright would whoop Deadpools ass hole!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

Galactus should be playable and take up a full team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Galactus should be playable and take up a full team.



with X-Factor?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> with X-Factor?



Yes.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yes.



So would he start with Level 3 since he's the only character?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> So would he start with Level 3 since he's the only character?
> [/URL]



His life could be broken into three sections for each level.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2011)

Just saw the Vergil gameplay video.

_- Kick Ass model and victory poses

- Original Voice Actor

- Perfect adaptation of Vergil's move set and attacks from Devil May Cry 3, including some sweet new specials

- Remix of his final boss theme, one of the best boss themes in gaming_

Capcom did it. The perfect fanservice fighting game character.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> - Remix of his final boss theme, one of the best boss themes in gaming



This was the remixed theme

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdXftXkuE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm hoping we'll either get a full alt costume or at the very least an alt color based on this look


----------



## mercheet (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm confused, is this a game that caters to both marvel or capcom fans because I don't give a shit about these anime rip offs(Devil May Cry, Okami, Resident Evil etc) and deadpool at all. You might as well call this Capcom the fanservice game guest sating marvel comics.

Needs more spiderman characters, megaman, more male darkstalkers, Heroes for Hire, Shield, Sengoku Basara, God Hand, etc etc.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

mercheet said:


> I'm confused, is this a game that caters to both marvel or capcom fans because I don't give a shit about these anime rip offs(Devil May Cry, Okami, Resident Evil etc) and deadpool at all. You might as well call this Capcom the fanservice game guest sating marvel comics.
> 
> Needs more spiderman characters, megaman, more male darkstalkers, Heroes for Hire, Shield, Sengoku Basara, God Hand, etc etc.



Why did you post this? 

People are gonna attack you for what you said


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

mercheet said:


> I'm confused, is this a game that caters to both marvel or capcom fans because I don't give a shit about *these anime rip offs*(Devil May Cry, Okami, Resident Evil etc) and deadpool at all. You might as well call this Capcom the fanservice game guest sating marvel comics.
> 
> Needs more spiderman characters, megaman, more male *darkstalkers*, Heroes for Hire, Shield,* Sengoku Basara*, God Hand, etc etc.



Such a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## mercheet (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Such a fucking hypocrite.


They are more original than what we've got. We've basically got poster fanservice from Darkstalkers(Well known as cosplay yokai cliche bitches)A Cat, a Succubus, and a Ghost. Weaboo Wolf Furry and her little sidekick, Anime Devil Twins(Basically Vash and Knivies with Naruto and Sasuke cliches), a Overrated super human matrix ripoff and his duke nukem for emo fans rival Chris, Nina Williams with Trinity moves(LOL Jill Sandwich), A Midget Super Sentai otaku who is yet another Dante Expy, and of course Mr. and Ms. Street Fighter Cashcows themselves.

Yeah, Excuse me for not being excited.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

mercheet said:


> They are more original than what we've got. We've basically got poster fanservice from Darkstalkers(Well known as cosplay yokai cliche bitches)A Cat, a Succubus, and a Ghost. Weaboo Wolf Furry and her little sidekick, Anime Devil Twins(Basically Vash and Knivies with Naruto and Sasuke cliches), a Overrated super human matrix ripoff and his duke nukem for emo fans rival Chris, Nina Williams with Trinity moves(LOL Jill Sandwich), A Midget Super Sentai otaku who is yet another Dante Expy, and of course Mr. and Ms. Street Fighter Cashcows themselves.
> 
> Yeah, Excuse me for not being excited.



I like the way you think

Expect to get negged red real fast in the next 10 minutes


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze found a friend, how cute. :33


----------



## Gino (Sep 15, 2011)

sike.........


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Nature Breeze found a friend, how cute. :33





Yeah, I have nothing else to say. 

Some epic trolling right there.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 15, 2011)

mercheet said:


> I'm confused, is this a game that caters to both marvel or capcom fans because I don't give a shit about these anime rip offs(Devil May Cry, Okami, Resident Evil etc) and deadpool at all. You might as well call this Capcom the fanservice game guest sating marvel comics.
> 
> Needs more spiderman characters, megaman, more male darkstalkers, Heroes for Hire, Shield, Sengoku Basara, God Hand, etc etc.


this game is really marvel feat capcom. it caters more to the marvel fans


----------



## Wicked (Sep 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Nature Breeze found a friend, how cute. :33



Shut the fuck up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

We all know it's a dupe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Shut the fuck up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> We all know it's a dupe.



So touchy.


----------



## lathia (Sep 15, 2011)

Pardon the question, but is TGS over? Can we expect PW and Nova previews soon?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 15, 2011)

I have no idea


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see how much you guys are gonna bitch when you find out the flaws of this game once you're online.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 16, 2011)

Online has spectator mode, so that's all I care about.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

Ohhh shizz it FINALLY got spectator mode?

Took them only two games to figure out they needed it...


----------



## LayZ (Sep 16, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Ohhh shizz it FINALLY got spectator mode?
> 
> Took them only two games to figure out they needed it...


Better late than never.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 16, 2011)

Better late than never.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe they did it on purpose.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I can't wait to see how much you guys are gonna bitch when you find out the flaws of this game once you're online.



Like what?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Like what?



As in "OU/OP characters" and "cheapness factor" and such. 

Always happens with this game. Always.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> As in "OU/OP characters" and "cheapness factor" and such.
> 
> Always happens with this game. Always.



Ah, well that's just fighting game usual.

Phoenix Wright will be most OU for a while before everyone shifts to Vergil.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 16, 2011)

Vergil has some nice range on his normals.

Iron Fist while looks to have very limited options in the air still looks impressive. His damage output looks to be great and at high level play I can see him being a very good anchor.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 16, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> As in "OU/OP characters" and "cheapness factor" and such.
> 
> Always happens with this game. Always.


ITS MAHVEL BAYBEE!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 16, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> As in "OU/OP characters" and "cheapness factor" and such.
> 
> Always happens with this game. Always.



Welcome to the world of fighting games, where balance will never be achieved.

This generation of Top Tier character pale in comparison to those of the past. Yun in AE is the closest thing you can get to shades of past top tier characters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 16, 2011)

Very few multiplayer games are perfectly balanced. The first big game that I think of when it comes to absolute balance is the original Starcraft.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2011)

I could care less about balance than how it all works in the end.. Its just that Phoenix is kinda ridiculous..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> I could care less about balance than how it all works in the end.. Its just that Phoenix is kinda ridicules..



And not only has she been nerfed but there are now means of removing meter.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> I could care less about balance than how it all works in the end.. Its just that Phoenix is kinda ridicules..



You just care about the next MVC3 game in 5 months


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> You just care about the next MVC3 game in 5 months



You should be noted that I don't care about your posts anymore.. 

I just read 'em for teh lulz


----------



## Wicked (Sep 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> You should be noted that I don't care about your posts anymore..
> 
> I just read 'em for teh lulz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2011)

You're such a man-child


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> I could care less about balance than how it all works in the end.. Its just that Phoenix is kinda ridicules..



Ridicules or ridiculous? 

@Discussion:

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 16, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Welcome to the world of fighting games, where balance will never be achieved.


Tekken 6: Bloodline Rebellion, Virtua Fighter IV, Virtua Fighter V, and Soul Calibur II are about the closest games ever though to being perfectly balanced.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2011)

Where the fuck is megaman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Ridicules or ridiculous?
> 
> @Discussion:
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



I knew something was off, its just that I haven't used that word in a while.. sorry +reps


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Where the fuck is megaman


Doom sacrificed him to the Capcom gods so Strider could be in the game.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 16, 2011)

Megaman is already completed but going to be in the next mvc game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Where the fuck is megaman





CosmicCastaway said:


> Doom sacrificed him to the Capcom gods so Strider could be in the game.



Put this in the O.P and infract those who say the name Mega Man and "where is" or "I want" in the same sentence imo


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2011)

Dat Black Knight alt


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 16, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Dat Black Knight alt



Doesn't he say "Sword of Black Knight!" during some of his moves?  Or am I hearing things?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Doesn't he say "Sword of Black Knight!" during some of his moves?  Or am I hearing things?


----------



## LayZ (Sep 16, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Doom sacrificed him to the Capcom gods so Strider could be in the game.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm0sXDQbczY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2011)

Silvia alt 

Iron Fist and Vergil alts next week


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2011)

i kinda want to play the Viewtiful series


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

It was actually a very good series. 

 I feel like getting it again and playing it on my Wii. ^


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 16, 2011)

Just remembered:



Sephiroth said:


> Galactus should be playable and take up a full team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gju1RpuOgUg[/YOUTUBE]

Gameplay looks fun  

there's also a PSP port of the third game.. might pirate that shit


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

I hate PSP 3000 right now... 

Shit can do anything.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Put this in the O.P and infract those who say the name Mega Man and "where is" or "I want" in the same sentence imo



You'd get infracted.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 16, 2011)

Here's a really good analysis of Vergil.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 17, 2011)

I just wonder how online would work for the Vita version.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Same way it would on the PS3... why would it be any different?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 17, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I just wonder how online would work for the Vita version.



If there is one that is


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> If there is one that is



There is. You do know Vita has stronger PSN integration than PSP right? Its damn near console-like. It even has cross chat play. Also, Capcom is trying to allow cross PS3/Vita play with UMvC3 and shared DLC between both versions.

No doubt in my mind that this game is having multiplayer akin to PS3. Ad Hoc who?


----------



## Wicked (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Goblin


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Green Goblin



Relevancy to the thread?


----------



## Kanali (Sep 17, 2011)

Im really excited to try out Vergil, he seems to be a great character. Im quite satisfied with the roster as it is now, hell I was satisfied with the Vanilla MvC 3 roster. Out of 40 characters in the current game I only use 5 at all, 3 of which I use a lot more than the other two. Im excited to try out Ghost Rider and Vergil though, however I probably won't deviate from my 5 standard characters (Dante, Iron Man, Hulk, Sentinel and Phoenix) when it comes to any real versus matches.

So far Im only impatient to find out what other modes they've added to both single and multiplayer.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 17, 2011)

The only think I'm not looking forward to is having to redo all the arcade mode fights to get character endings. That took waaaaay too much time.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2011)

What's an arcade mode?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> What's an arcade mode?



Story mode


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> What's an arcade mode?



Fuck arcade mode. 

Unless you're an achievement whore, then there really is no point.


----------



## Vai (Sep 17, 2011)

Krich2nd said:


> The only think I'm not looking forward to is having to redo all the arcade mode fights to get character endings. That took waaaaay too much time.



I did it... and in very hard too. 

I wanted to see which custom titles were available


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 17, 2011)

Give us a trailer already!!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Give us a trailer already!!!



Documents + Clues + OBJECTION! combo


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Give us a trailer already!!!



That sounds so.... dull. 

I would've expected him to at least punch some shit...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 17, 2011)

Asura DLC incoming 
You know it's coming.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Fuckin better. 

Fuck all them bitches up.


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Give us a trailer already!!!



Oh god that sounds awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Give us a trailer already!!!



God damn it Capcom, you're actually going to make it. I'm so fucking proud of you.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 17, 2011)

Phoenix's design actually seems really creative.

Hopefully he turns out to be at least decent.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 17, 2011)

Prepare for a massive Shitstorm when PW's trailer comes out


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol "at least" decent. xD


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Hopefully he turns out to be at least decent.


Fuck that.

I am going into the lab Day 1 with Team Swordmaster (Strider/Dante/Vergil) and figuring out every possible way to fuck P. Wright in the skull.  I refuse to ever lose to that character.

Also, was in the lab today, and found something cool.

Usually, I'll cancel Dante's j.S into Hammer if it's blocked.  Doing this on reaction though was a bit difficult.  But hey, look at this!  

[YOUTUBE]GlqgvAmFSkc[/YOUTUBE]
Lol @ how long enemy remains grounded in this game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm so going to rape your ass with team Wright/Tron/Vergil


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm so going to rape your ass with team Wright/Tron/Vergil


Wright will always be dead.  If I lose to Tron or Vergil, Idc.  But the cheap shit I plan on finding is going to eat Wrights alive.  Watch!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

Vergil/Strange/Dante

We in it to win it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Wright will always be dead.  If I lose to Tron or Vergil, Idc.  But the cheap shit I plan on finding is going to eat Wrights alive.  Watch!



You wont beat my Wright.


Oh the hate mail I'm going to get from people.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> You wont beat my Wright.
> 
> 
> Oh the hate mail I'm going to get from people.


Challenge accepted.

I don't send hatemail btw.  Shit-talking is for IRL.

And I doubt anyone's gonna get as much hatemail as Dante players.  We're all just gonna be pulling Hammer out of our asses online, since the execution on his cancels got lowered from double motions, to double button taps (i.e. qcf+L~L instead of qcf+L~qcf+L)

j.qcf+LLLLLLLL fo' life, shun.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Relevancy to the thread?



Ummmm he's gonna be in the next game 


Didn't you see the leak of him? It's real 

I told you I work for capcom


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

This is what Vergil vs Dante will look like. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqgwu05bHsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2011)

Ugh fucking Mugen.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Ugh fucking Mugen.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Ummmm he's gonna be in the next game
> 
> 
> Didn't you see the leak of him? It's real
> ...



Yeah, and I'm a pornstar with a 10 inch dick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


>



What a joke.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL MUGEN. The only fighting game worse than smash bros.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 17, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> LOL MUGEN. The only fighting game worse than smash bros.



Ummmm Mugen Has Date Masamune


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 18, 2011)

I think the whole thread would be mad at you for posting that trash in here.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> I think the whole thread would be mad at you for posting that trash in here.



Date Masamune is based off a real person. Do your homework before you even post something like that. I can't believe you would say something like that.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Date Masamune is based off a real person. Do your homework before you even post something like that. I can't believe you would say something like that.



Who cares. Go back to bitching your constant crying about Capcom and what they did to your life.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> I think the whole thread would be mad at you for posting that trash in here.



_*Vergil: Insane buffoon! I don't know where you came from but you don't belong here. Now leave!"*_


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Who cares. Go back to bitching your constant crying about Capcom and what they did to your life.



Lol you think I'm doing that 


What I am doing is voicing my opinion. People like you are content with this game while people like me aren't. Stop acting like a little kid

Maybe you should watch Sengoku Basara season one before you bash something you have no idea about. Don't talk about something you know nothing about.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 18, 2011)

The World said:


> _*Vergil: Insane buffoon! I don't know where you came from but you don't belong here. Now leave!"*_



Are you role playing or practicing for Oklahma?


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

As soon as your learn how to spell Oklahoma, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol you think I'm doing that
> 
> 
> What I am doing is voicing my opinion. People like you are content with this game while people like me aren't. Stop acting like a little kid
> ...



Last I checked no one in this thread agrees with your complaints that should tell you something. 

As for the other thing I dont care.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Last I checked *no one in this thread agrees with your complaints that should tell you something*.
> 
> *As for the other thing I dont care.*




How do you know?

Yes you do care


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> As for the other thing I dont care.



WHERE'S YOUR MOTIVATION?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apYjRQ0DNbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2011)

This thread.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> How do you know?
> 
> Yes you do care



Names?

mtsmts.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Names?
> 
> mtsmts.



Lol are you really trying to pull off this "Names" thing?



Go watch Sengoku Basara that's the names.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol are you really trying to pull off this "Names" thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Go watch Sengoku Basara that's the names.



Names from NF. What the fuck are you talking about.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Names from NF. What the fuck are you talking about.



Um sorry I can't speak for others here I don't do that


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

You children are fools.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> I am going into the lab Day 1 with Team Swordmaster (Strider/Dante/Vergil) and figuring out every possible way to fuck P. Wright in the skull.  I refuse to ever lose to that character.
> 
> ...



after j236M jH land MH launch, could you do coldshower to prop shredder to etc etc? or does hit stun scale too much?

if it's hard to confirm on reaction, you could otg with cold shower, which might be easier.

cool find though..

annd yeah raw jS starter gives you like a year to follow up lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> I don't send hatemail btw.  Shit-talking is for IRL.
> 
> ...



Hammer is losing the invul though iirc


"Shion" said:


> Lol "at least" decent. xD


I don't wanna play him if he's ass. lol


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 18, 2011)

UMVC3's stage show.

[YOUTUBE]GJPU7SHlo6I[/YOUTUBE]

Dat black Vergil alt @ 35:00


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2011)

does anyone have a full Lei-Lei guide? i suck so bad at her 

i also want some way to *get in* with Magneto


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 18, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Dat black Vergil alt @ 35:00



You know that saying about going black? Well it's true...


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> does anyone have a full Lei-Lei guide? i suck so bad at her
> 
> i also want some way to *get in* with Magneto



She's not an easy character to be successful with.

You can probably get some idea's from SRK's section on her if you haven't gone there already.



As for Magneto it's all about that sexy tri-dash and good assist to help cover your rush-down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> She's not an easy character to be successful with.
> 
> You can probably get some idea's from SRK's section on her if you haven't gone there already.
> 
> ...



thanx dude, i will check that out.. and what assists should i go for Magento?


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> UMVC3's stage show.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GJPU7SHlo6I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dat black Vergil alt @ 35:00



He looks a bit like Gene from God Hand.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> thanx dude, i will check that out.. and what assists should i go for Magento?



An assist that can hold the opponent for a decent amount of time. Think Sent Drones, Ammy's Cold Star, and Akuma's Tatsu. All of those assist not only does multiple hits but lasts relatively long. Assists like Doom's Beam would not work as well because it's more instant and will push the opponent away for him to combo.

Sent's Drones will hold the opponent the best because all three drones comes in slow intervals so you can freely go for high and low mixups.

Things are going to change however in Ultimate. Magneto's EM Disruptor is slowed down a lot from what I heard so he lost a full screen control. EM Disruptor was a good way to slow down the rhythm in Magneto's favor so he can start setting up. Also Sent's Drones in Ultimate fly at a faster rate so setting up would be little bit more difficult.

Depends on how nerfed characters are going to be in Ultimate, I feel like Magneto is going to go down in terms of usefulness. Reason is that even though he had a strong rushdown game, his damage output ain't that amazing. Not to mention he has a very low life. His main strength in the regular MvC3 is that he could still dish out decent damage and set up DHC glitches. Too bad DHC glitches are removed in Ultimate though.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> You children are fools.



Coming from a weeaboo that's funny.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Coming from a weeaboo that's funny.



No one on this forum should call anyone else on this forum a weeaboo.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> No one on this forum should call anyone else on this forum a weeaboo.



Why is that?


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Why is that?



Because we are in a fucking Naruto forum. I think most people not part of this message board would call us weeaboos by default despite many people here not even caring for Naruto.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because we are in a fucking Naruto forum. I think most people not part of this message board would call us weeaboos by default despite many people here not even caring for Naruto.



But I'm not a weeaboo tho. BTW you shouldn't of posted what you did yesterday. That wasn't cool man.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> But I'm not a weeaboo tho. BTW you shouldn't of posted what you did yesterday. That wasn't cool man.



The dude you called a weeaboo is more than likely not a weeaboo either but we'd all get called a weeaboo by outsiders regardless because we are in a Naruto message board.

And what shouldn't I posted?


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> The dude you called a weeaboo is more than likely not a weeaboo either but we'd all get called a weeaboo by outsiders regardless because we are in a Naruto message board.
> 
> And what shouldn't I posted?



Ummm he said he wanted to go to Japan . I kinda lied I am weaboo but at the same time I don't look weaboo if that makes sense .


This isn't the place to talk/joke about parts. Keep that to yourself or post in another appropriate place.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> This isn't the place to talk/joke about parts. Keep that to yourself or post in another appropriate place.





It called sarcasm.

You are going to lie and say you are a fucking Capcom employee so why can't I lie that I am a pornstar with a 10 inch shaft.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> It called sarcasm.
> 
> You are going to lie and say you are a fucking Capcom employee so why can't I lie that I am a pornstar with a 10 inch shaft.



Sorry I meant used to work for Capcom hundreds of years ago . Umm this isn't the place to talk about that.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

If you were a Capcom employee...

...no wonder Capcom is ragged on.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> If you were a Capcom employee...
> 
> ...no wonder Capcom is ragged on.



Capcom gets ragged on and abused everyday. I got banned from shoryuken because complaining of no sodom/rolento etc . Also got banned from Neogaf from SSFIV thread complaining about no rolento/sodom etc. Every thread I make about capcom being a joke gets deleted. Oh well at least it reached 30 posts before closing.

Can you

BELIEVE DAT?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k-cINjn5tY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

You do know character begging is generally frowned upon, like on ALL message boards that's not GameFAQs right?

No wonder you got banned.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> You do know character begging is generally frowned upon, like on ALL message boards that's not GameFAQs right?
> 
> No wonder you got banned.



Well on shoryuken two accounts one is perm banned other one is active but I have no use for it. Shoryuken is full of butthurt and Neogaf is raging fanboys. Gamefaqs you either get flamed or people backing up your beliefs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2011)

yo Duy you crazy son. Mags can hit 500K+ before he even burns super.. builds hella bar, takes them to the corner AND then sets up unscale.

UMvC mags is gonna be gimped though. D:



Esura said:


> It called sarcasm.
> 
> You are going to lie and say you are a fucking Capcom employee so why can't I lie that I am a pornstar with a 10 inch shaft.


hahahahahaha

lol @ tears bitch-madeness. Bring up anything remotely sexual and this little virgin gets uncomfy.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> after j236M jH land MH launch, could you do coldshower to prop shredder to etc etc? or does hit stun scale too much?



Yeah, iirc, you can do j.S_Hammer, 623M, j.M, j.H, j.236M, j.H, s.H, Shower xx Shredder

I don't even do s.M in that combo.  It's just j.H, H, S, etc.  A s.M would increase scaling, and I want that 703k haha.


bbq sauce said:


> Hammer is losing the invul though iirc


I haven't heard anything.  And my friend that got to play UMvC3 at Evo said that Hammer has more range now.


EDIT: Someone on SRK also came up with a hella good strategy for Dante/Vergil teams.  A lot of people have been saying they won't have much synergy because they're meter whores (Which I don't find to be a valid reason anyway, because Viper/Dante is amazing, and they're both meter whores), but someone found a solution for that.  Here's the basic idea.

-Start with Dante, have Vergil second, and put a battery character as anchor.  (In my case, it would be Strider)
-Builds 3 meters with Dante, which is pretty much one-to-two combos.
-When you have the chance to do so, perform Devil Trigger DHC Devil Trigger DHC whatever.  (Again, in my case, it would be Strider's Android Animals Hyper)
-Now you have the battery character out front, both Dante and Vergil are on assist.  Vergil has buffed assists in DT, and Dante is ready to take over/gaining lots of life back really quickly.  By the time both of those characters are dead, you'll have built 4-5 bars for Vergil to use.  At that point, you just turn on Summoned Swords and go to town with some crazy shit.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 18, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> WHAT the fuck was all that shit???


They're abbreviaton for commands.


j.S = jumping Special
623M = forward, down, down/forward+Medium 
j.M = jumping Medium
j.H = jumping Heavy
j.236M = jumping down, down/forward, forward+Medium
s.H = Standing Heavy
Shower = down/forward+Heavy,Heavy,Heavy,Heavy
xx = denotes a cancel
Shredder = Special after Shower
s.M = standing Medium

For reference:

Light = Square on PS3, X on 360
Medium = Triangle on PS3, Y on 360
Heavy = Circle on PS3, B on 360
Special = X on PS3, A on 360


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Seriously, girls, you need to take your bitching elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT the fuck was all that shit???



L (Light Attack - "A")
M (Medium Attack - "B")
H (Heavy Attack - "C")
S (Special Attack - "E")

c (crouch)
j (Jump)
sj (Super Jump)
dj (Double Jump)
fl (Fly)
xx (Cancel)

QCF (Quarter Circle Forward = d,df,f)
QCB (Quarter Circle Back = d,db,b)
HCF (Half Circle Forward = b,db,d,df,f)
HCB (Half Circle Back = f,df,d,db,b)
DP (Dragon Punch = f,d,df)
RDP (Reverse DP = b,d,db)

Look at the number pad on the right side of your keyboard and that will tell you what the numbers mean. For example, 632 would be QCB from the player one side.

Edit:

Cosmic beat me to it.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Well on shoryuken two accounts one is perm banned other one is active but I have no use for it. Shoryuken is full of butthurt and Neogaf is raging fanboys. Gamefaqs you either get flamed or people backing up your beliefs.



Looking like you are a big hit across the board pal.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Violent-nin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys should get this posted at the beginning of the thread for newcomers. That way you don't have to explain what any of the terms mean (just post a link instead). 


Peoples Hernandez said:


> Looking like you are a big hit across the board pal.


I love Egyptian cotton and I'm a fan of Tiger Woo lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> yo Duy you crazy son. Mags can hit 500K+ before he even burns super.. builds hella bar, takes them to the corner AND then sets up unscale.



Yea I guess your right, I just felt like a bunch of characters can push about the same damage he does.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 18, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> You guys should get this posted at the beginning of the thread for newcomers. That way you don't have to explain what any of the terms mean (just post a link instead).


I get this feeling there's a lot that needs to be posted in the OP.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2011)

Or you can just google 'fighting game terminology' and end up here:


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> They're abbreviaton for commands.
> 
> 
> j.S = jumping Special
> ...





Violent-nin said:


> L (Light Attack - "A")
> M (Medium Attack - "B")
> H (Heavy Attack - "C")
> S (Special Attack - "E")
> ...



Thanks guys, but what in the FFF--


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 18, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Thanks guys, but what in the FFF--


What?  Do you not understand something?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

So many abbreviations.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2011)

u jus stoopid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> An assist that can hold the opponent for a decent amount of time. Think Sent Drones, Ammy's Cold Star, and Akuma's Tatsu. All of those assist not only does multiple hits but lasts relatively long. Assists like Doom's Beam would not work as well because it's more instant and will push the opponent away for him to combo.
> 
> Sent's Drones will hold the opponent the best because all three drones comes in slow intervals so you can freely go for high and low mixups.


am thinking sent and doom's molecular shield.. since am already good with those guys..



> Things are going to change however in Ultimate. Magneto's EM Disruptor is slowed down a lot from what I heard so he lost a full screen control. EM Disruptor was a good way to slow down the rhythm in Magneto's favor so he can start setting up. Also Sent's Drones in Ultimate fly at a faster rate so setting up would be little bit more difficult.


yeah, well when ultimate hits stores, i might never touch him 
so far; Strider/Vergil/Strange are looking goddamn sexy.. Vergil's life gain would help boost my team's overall health..  



> Depends on how nerfed characters are going to be in Ultimate, I feel like Magneto is going to go down in terms of usefulness. Reason is that even though he had a strong rushdown game, his damage output ain't that amazing. Not to mention he has a very low life. His main strength in the regular MvC3 is that he could still dish out decent damage and set up DHC glitches. Too bad DHC glitches are removed in Ultimate though.



I like playing with him, like you said he can dictate the game.. i was just finding trouble getting in... 

I'll try some stuff.. thanx, REPS...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> u jus stoopid



I am ignorant to the whole fighting game terminology, yes. 

But it's not really useful knowledge.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 18, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I am ignorant to the whole fighting game terminology, yes.
> 
> But it's not really useful knowledge.


Yes it is, unless you want to type out paragraph-long combos, when you could just type out the abbreviations.  Not to mention strats are easier to explain if someone knows the terminology.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Exactly what I mean. 

It doesn't pertain to me at all. You're not going to get many combo lists out of me. lol


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 18, 2011)

What about strats?  Mixups?  DHC or team synergy?  None of that?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 18, 2011)

Communication is a huge key on boosting your game and learning these abbreviations is a form of communication for the game. For games like MvC3 where combos are a huge necessity and sometimes there are certain tricks you have to do to perform certain combos, learning these abbreviations are pretty helpful.

I never really read any strats and whatnot for SF4 when it came out and up till now I still don't. But then again I've been into the whole competitive fighting game community for quite a while so I know what's going on most of the time. I do ask for help on some intricate stuff though. Read a lot of CvS2 and 3s stuff back in the days when I first got into the FGC and it was quite the necessity to learn these abbreviations.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm also gonna throw this out there and say that Dante Acid Rain + Doom Hidden Missiles is GDLK when the following happens:
-Snapback, and you are waiting for the other character to come in.
-You kill one character, and are waiting for the other character to come in.

It's also really nice when you're sitting fullscreen, trying to keep someone out with Dante.  And yes, Dante can zone.  And he can do it very well.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 19, 2011)

Dante can literally do whatever he wants, lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'm also gonna throw this out there and say that Dante Acid Rain + Doom Hidden Missiles is GDLK when the following happens:
> -Snapback, and you are waiting for the other character to come in.
> -You kill one character, and are waiting for the other character to come in.
> 
> It's also really nice when you're sitting fullscreen, trying to keep someone out with Dante.  And yes, Dante can zone.  And he can do it very well.



Why add hidden missiles? I imagine that would only scale your combo more.

After you get a kill set up A.R so it hits when they land on the ground, you can dash under/feign dash under for a 50/50 or if you want to especially fuck with someone, dash under them and teleport 

Or dash under, they block A.R > IAD jH crossup > corner bnb.

Another one I like, is dash, but don't go under - if the fake hits, confirm into corner combo. if they blocked, wait a tic and call Akuma then teleport. 


About the vergil/Dante thing, I don't understand how Dante is a meter whore? His bnb generally builds like 2 bars and uses one, unless you're adding Devil Must Die or DHC'ing.

Only time he's really a meter whore is XF+DT to kill off a char. But, the combo builds a meter before going into DT.. you still break even, but, generally he'll build more than he will use.

But I donno about Ultimate, because I heard some of his moves don't carry the same amount of hitstun that they do in Vanilla.


IronFist Alchemist said:


> Dante can literally do whatever he wants, lol.



I wish I would have picked him up earlier honestly.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Why add hidden missiles? I imagine that would only scale your combo more.


The hidden missiles is just there so that they have to eat multiple mixups.  Even after they block Acid Rain, they still have to wait for hidden missiles to come back down, otherwise whatever they try to do gets interrupted.

Anyone can guess right once.  So why not make 'em guess twice?  


> After you get a kill set up A.R so it hits when they land on the ground, you can dash under/feign dash under for a 50/50 or if you want to especially fuck with someone, dash under them and teleport
> 
> Or dash under, they block A.R > IAD jH crossup > corner bnb.
> 
> Another one I like, is dash, but don't go under - if the fake hits, confirm into corner combo. if they blocked, wait a tic and call Akuma then teleport.


That was what I used to do before I had Doom on my team.  Crossunders are too good in this game.  


> About the vergil/Dante thing, I don't understand how Dante is a meter whore? His bnb generally builds like 2 bars and uses one, unless you're adding Devil Must Die or DHC'ing.
> 
> Only time he's really a meter whore is XF+DT to kill off a char. But, the combo builds a meter before going into DT.. you still break even, but, generally he'll build more than he will use.


Yeah, I don't get it either.  But usually the case with characters dubbed "meter whores" is that their BnBs do end up building a lot of meter.  Viper is probably the biggest "meter whore" in the game, but she builds every bar she needs pretty easily.  


> But I donno about Ultimate, because I heard some of his moves don't carry the same amount of hitstun that they do in Vanilla.


Not much is affected.  Afaik though, shot loops don't work anymore (shame, cuz they're fun) and if you try to do Cold Shower xx Shredder after s.M, s.H, 6H~BC~623M, j.H, j.236M, j.H, s.H, the enemy will pop out after Shredder.  So now more Acid Rain loops from the BnB.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2011)

I hear you on the double mix up, I just feel like you'd be better off having a 2nd mix up with a faster assist on deck, that you can do on reaction to them blocking the first one, because if acid rain hits, the missiles are going to lose you damage.

In corner, after shredder, if there is still time to do cold shower > shredder > jump cancel > hammer?

Or the shredder just ends the combo?

I swore I saw video of jHxxj236M not combo'ing to the falling jH after volcano, too.. but, if that starter still works, then I'm happy.

Can you still do midscreen shredder combo? stuff into 6HBC volcano jHxxj236M falling jH, 5H5S~H > shredder > jump cancel > hammer > the rest?

or does shredder itself just cause massive scaling?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2011)

If I ever need a faster assist, I just switch up Doom to Plasma Beam.  Hidden Missiles does lose me some damage, but they are mostly there for insurance.  Push comes to shove, I can jump up and do Hammer or j.S to get them back where I want them.

Shredder just ends the combo.  They flip out during or immediately after Shredder.  BnBs involving Shredder no longer work anymore.  My guess is that either shredder itself has massive hitsun deterioration, or Dante has more hitstun deterioration overall.  

And the window on j.H, j.236M, j.H, etc. is just tighter.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2011)

That sucks.

I still think he'll be among the best in ultimate. Hopefully mt DT/lvl 1 XF kill combo can still kill the whole cast, if so I'll still be running him up front.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2011)

He's already #2 in this game.  He'll probably still be #2 in Ultimate. A BnB in DT + XF1 should still kill.  I don't see why it wouldn't.

Just based on what I've seen, my prediction for top 5 (in this order):
Viper, Dante, Strange, Strider, and Vergil.

Obviously I'm just guessing, but that's the fun part.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, I'm glad bbq is liking this game now. I swear he didn't at first. 

Whats changed about Dante in UMvC3? I'm considering rolling with Dante as my anchor in my X-23/Trish team.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, Viper with the addition of a fast beam attack is going to be fucking scary.

I dont want to speculate top chars until they are all revealed though. Part of me thinks that Rocket Raccoon might be a threat if his weapons can control space/deal damage well.

edit: @ Esura, I've always ahd fun, but, I still have beefs with things that I think are stupid - damage too high, especially for how easy the combos are.. assists come out even when point char gets hit, and the inability punish them after they attack.. still kind of a shitty game, but, in a fun way.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats changed about Dante in UMvC3? I'm considering rolling with Dante as my anchor in my X-23/Trish team.


Taken from SRK.

Normals:
-Slight hitbox nerf s.L. harder to anti-air
-Likely hitbox nerf on s.M. No longer seems to hit near Dante's feet.
-Hitbox nerf on s.H. Vertical range has been decreased a lot.

Specials:
-Smaller hitbox on qcf+L divekick
-The inputs for all of Dante's rekkas have been changed
Examples:Hammer is now done with J.qcf+L,L. (used to be J.qcf+L,qcf+L)
Beehive is now f,d,d/f+M,M (was f,d,d/f+M, f,d,d/f+M)
-Beehive received a damage nerf (To Be Confirmed)

Hypers:
-Dante can triple jump during Devil Trigger
-Dante can now double dash during Devil Trigger
-Dante can build meter during Devil Trigger (To Be Confirmed, thought that'd be sick if true)

Combos:
-6H BC Volcano BnB still works but the timing is tighter for the airplay, j.H, land s.H.
-Shower xx 6H (Stinger) wallbounce in corner is a bit higher than it used to be. Bold Move j.S seemed to almost always cross up.
-j.S/Hammer BnB requires instant Volcano after the knockdown for the airplay, j.H, land s.H to combo, and even then it's very tight. If you delay the Volcano even a moment, it won't work due to the hitstun deterioration timer.
-After a long combo you can no longer end with Beehive into Jetstream they fall out during Jetstream.


bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, Viper with the addition of a fast beam attack is going to be fucking scary.
> 
> I dont want to speculate top chars until they are all revealed though. Part of me thinks that Rocket Raccoon might be a threat if his weapons can control space/deal damage well.
> 
> edit: @ Esura, I've always ahd fun, but, I still have beefs with things that I think are stupid - damage too high, especially for how easy the combos are.. assists come out even when point char gets hit, and the inability punish them after they attack.. still kind of a shitty game, but, in a fun way.


You're telling me.  I've been preaching from the pulpit of Viper for the past 2 months about how good she is.  And now she zone without Rapid Seismos?  The FUCK!?

And call me crazy, but I have this feeling that Rocket Raccoon is gonna be Chris Furryfield, and nothing more.

I agree about damage btw.  I don't have a problem with the high damage on combos for characters like Viper, Dante, Magneto, etc.  But Wolverine's braindead 700k+ shit is so dumb.  I main him (and I did even before everyone knew how good he was), and I still think it's retarded.  Still love this game in pretty much every way though.  Way too much fun.

Edit: Really good tutorial of advanced Jill stuff.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2VonBjuqRcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2011)

sucks you can't beehive to jetstream now D:

maybe beehive to reverb > fireworks > million dollars/devil must die will be the new ender?

I hope RR isn't just a shorter Chris. I want mini Cable, dammit!!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, that probably will be the new ender.  Makes sense to me anyway.  

We have mini Cable.  His name's Arthur.  He just happens to suck ass.

Followed you on Tumblr btw.


----------



## Vai (Sep 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, Viper with the addition of a fast beam attack is going to be fucking scary.



I saw the beam eat away phoenix fireballs, taskmasters arrows only collide with those things.
Well, unless it was the weak version of the phoenix fireballs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yeah, that probably will be the new ender.  Makes sense to me anyway.
> 
> We have mini Cable.  His name's Arthur.  He just happens to suck ass.
> 
> Followed you on Tumblr btw.



Inb4 Raccoon


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

So Dante got majorly nerfed in return for easier Specials?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So Dante got majorly nerfed in return for easier Specials?



Not majorly nerfed, really.. though, I'm not sure what his main bnb will become with out shower into prop shredder.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Not majorly nerfed, really.. though, I'm not sure what his main bnb will become with out shower into prop shredder.



Well, I'll be going with Vergil, Dante and Trish. Vergil seems pretty epic and Dante should still be the king of versatility. I never really understood what made Trish as good as she was, but I really like her and she turned around quite a few matches that I was losing.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> *Well, I'll be going with Vergil, Dante and Trish*. Vergil seems pretty epic and Dante should still be the king of versatility. I never really understood what made Trish as good as she was, but I really like her and she turned around quite a few matches that I was losing.


I want to use that team purely for the opportunity to answer "I RUN DMC." when asked "Who do you play?".


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I want to use that team purely for the opportunity to answer "I RUN DMC." when asked "Who do you play?".



I'll just say "I like my demons with white hair."


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So Dante got majorly nerfed in return for easier Specials?


You call those nerfs?  Lol.  All they did was fix some things that were just wrong to begin with (s.L being his best anti-air).


bbq sauce said:


> Not majorly nerfed, really.. though, I'm not sure what his main bnb will become with out shower into prop shredder.


M, H, 6H~BC~623M, j.M, j.H, j.236M, j.H, H, S, j.H, j.236L, 623M~M.


Aji Tae said:


> Well, I'll be going with Vergil, Dante and Trish. Vergil seems pretty epic and Dante should still be the king of versatility. I never really understood what made Trish as good as she was, but I really like her and she turned around quite a few matches that I was losing.


Trish bodies like half the cast for free with divekicks and easy-ass zoning.  9L, j.2H,2L will combo on CH (i.e. yay instant overheads into full combos).  Short loops in the corner with j.M,j.2H, j.214+L.  Round Harvest on block also leads to some cool mixups and setups.


----------



## delirium (Sep 19, 2011)

> And call me crazy, but I have this feeling that Rocket Raccoon is gonna be Chris Furryfield, and nothing more.



I can't imagine. I play a little Chris on the side and even though he was intended to be a zoner he's best played when you mix some rush.

With RR's shorter limbs he's probably not going to have many options for an in fight. If anything, he'll be a more mobile (that is, better) Arthur.



> I want to use that team purely for the opportunity to answer "I RUN DMC." when asked "Who do you play?".



lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2011)

why are people already sweating ultimate.. I still play MVC3 like its MVC3.. when ultimate hits, i might not even use my team.. chillax fellas 

current favorite team: Magneto/Dante/Sent

Sent's assists works greatly with Magneto like Duy said(thanx bro)
Dante is just Dante..
Sent has amazing BnBs, cuz they're just easy to execute and i *NEVER *drop them..


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> why are people already sweating ultimate..
> .



Is that why everyone and their neighbor's dog pick Ryu online?


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 19, 2011)

Seth Killian:
'_UMVC3 Phoenix Wright may be my fav fighting game char design of all time. V fun, effective, totally himself, and of course, insane._'

Seth teasing us about Wright.

Also It's a bummer that we only got 2 reveals at TGS but oh-well, the two look awsome.


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2011)

Seth be trolling. 

I mean stop teasing us


----------



## LayZ (Sep 19, 2011)

I remember when Seth was hyping up Thor.


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 19, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I remember when Seth was hyping up Thor.



I also remember back when people thought Thor was overpowered by just looking at his reveal trailer

Also:
- People thought Spencer was shit. (Until Combofiend)
- People thought Haggar was going to be useless. 
- Hope that Mega man would be saved till last.

...Good ol' times.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2011)

Thor is legit, just ask Mike "Dying With Meter" Ross.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 19, 2011)

delirium said:


> I can't imagine. I play a little Chris on the side and even though he was intended to be a zoner he's best played when you mix some rush.
> 
> With RR's shorter limbs he's probably not going to have many options for an in fight. If anything, he'll be a more mobile (that is, better) Arthur.


Lol rushdown with Chris.  Can we say, "Free"?  Like I said, Redfield Racoon is, at best, gonna be a better Chris.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 19, 2011)

Bad trailer bad bad bad.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 19, 2011)

I like it, actually.


----------



## Vai (Sep 20, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Is that why everyone and their neighbor's dog pick Ryu online?



nah that happened since the begining of times.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 20, 2011)

So I am picking up viper. And finally trying to use assist effectively


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2011)

> M, H, 6H~BC~623M, j.M, j.H, j.236M, j.H, H, S, j.H, j.236L, 623M~M.



that has two ground bounces.

I was thinking (5L)5M, 5H, 6H~BC~Volcano, jM, jH, airplay, jH, 5H Coldshower > stinger~BC~teleport > jS > Volcano > beehive > reverb > fire works > million dollars/DMD

that is, only if the jH land 5H can keep them close enough to hit with cold shower... otherwise that might be corner onry.

Mid screen you could prob get away with standard starter into airplay > jH, 5H S > jH killer bee, land 5M 5H coldshower > stinger BC teleport jS, otg million carats > super of choice


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> that has two ground bounces.


Well you can always cancel into Hyper during the Beehive.

There's always the possibility that even if s.M, s.H, Cold Shower -> Prop Shredder doesn't work after j.H, Air Play, falling j.H, something like S -> Charge Shot -> Prop Shredder might. Less hits and everything.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2011)

True, if all they want to kill off is corner acid rain loops/infinite the midscreen stuff might stay.

Either way, he's too versatile a character for those minor changes to really affect him too much IMO.


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2011)

Vergil and Iron Fist alts:



Loving Vergil's alts, especially the Demitri one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmm, decent alts especially Vergi's version of Demitri.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2011)

denim vergil alts 

Nero alt 

but this made me scream like a little girl 



pek


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice bit of fan-service by Capcom that's for sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah, i will pick the nero alt to support the theory of nero = vergil's son


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome stuff. Vergil and Iron fist both have cool alts, imo.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 20, 2011)

Umm the Vergil Kyosuke (Rival Schools) alt his hair is blonde not orange.. lol wut?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2011)

read the description ass-wipe


----------



## Wicked (Sep 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> read the description ass-wipe



You probably didn't play Rival Schools youngin 

His hair is ORANGE and the vergil alt is BLONDE.


You do the math


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> that has two ground bounces.


Like Final Ultima said, cancel to Hyper during Beehive.  Before the last hit goes through (i.e. when Dante is stepping forward to swing his foot down), just cancel into Jackpot/DMD.  With Jackpot, you should end with 703k, and with DMD...probably like high 900k.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> You probably didn't play Rival Schools youngin
> 
> His hair is ORANGE and the vergil alt is BLONDE.
> 
> ...





> With the 5P color alternate, we wanted to really mix it up. The original inspiration for this design was Vergil in a blood-stained white coat. With so many dark trenchcoats floating around, this will definitely differentiate the character. We ended up somewhere close to that, with a white coat and red trim. To further differentiate the character, we gave him blond hair, which makes the Devil Trigger form have a gold head. It's wishful thinking, but this gives him a bit of a Kyosuke look from Rival Schools, doesn't it?




it wasn't intended to be a Kyosuke alt, it just looked similar to some.. so yeah


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 20, 2011)

The ode to Demitri is very nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2011)

now if only they include him as DLC it was be a much greater homage 

or maybe Jedah


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2011)

No to Demitri, and Jedah has no chance. 

Give me Talbain or Lord Raptor instead.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 20, 2011)

Give me Gene, or give me death!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2011)

valerian said:


> No to Demitri, and Jedah has no chance.
> 
> Give me Talbain or Lord Raptor instead.



I don't want a standing half-assed ammy 

I like Talbain, but Demitri would fit IMO.. he has all the tools to be epic in an MVC3 style game..

but really, any male Darkstalkers character would do


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

No more Darkstalker characters. We have three of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> No more Darkstalker characters. We have three of them.



WHAT? 

we only have females from that franchise, and not only that but one is super hard and the other is annoying.. Morrigan is awesome to play with but we need moar, RE has 4 characters, SF has 4, and DMC has 3.. VS needs male characters; at least 1 would suffice


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, if we HAVE to have another Darkstalker character, we all know who the hell its going to be.

Demitri, essentially the second main character besides Morrigan. He would be her villain counterpart due to their connection. I see no other male Darkstalker character getting in before him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2011)

thats my point.. but if we fail to get him, i sure as hell would want Jedah


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 21, 2011)

Stay tuned for Wednesday Night Fight tomorrow!!!

My arcade (Alex Arcade) is gonna go against Super Arcade tomorrow for a 5v5 MvC3 match.

I think on the AA team we have Richard Nguyen, Duey, AndyOCR, Thomas Do and one more guy I forgot. Look out for Alex Arcade's Haggar spamming special.

I think the following week after that our AE team will go against Super Arcade and sometimes after that our MvC2 team. Then we run it back again at Alex Arcade. Unce Unce Unce Unce.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2011)

my top 3 darkstalkers that should be in it. 1.Demitri 2.Donovan 3.J.talbain


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2011)

@Duy

You need to get on the team and represent your arcade, stop slacking off Duy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 21, 2011)

We won't get anymore Dark Stalkers.

Too many DS chars have ridiculously powerful options to translate over. They'd end up too strong, or highly nerfed versions of themselves.. Even Hsienko, who was mid tier in VSav, had her high/low game killed.

Add a character like Zabel/Snowman/QBee/Talbain, or even mid-tier chars, like Fish and Bishamon, and they won't be anything like they're supposed to be.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2011)

I want Jedah/Donovan.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Not going to happen. :smug


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 21, 2011)

Funny to think about how people are still asking for characters from overly represented series.  Morrigan by herself would have been fine for Darkstalkers, as it always has.  Maybe have Hsien-Ko too, idk.  But it's been a long time since that game was relevant in the FGC.

And again I say, we need Gene from Godhand.  Or maybe some new, better female characters.  All 12 of the new chars in Ultimate are dudes.  Total sausage fest.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 21, 2011)

> But it's been a long time since that game was relevant in the FGC.



People still play it. There are still tournies for it at majors, and it's not like it's all OG players, new players are picking it up quite a bit.

Enough that dustloop recently added Vampire Savior specific forum.

I, personally, don't think the game should have any of DS chars, based soley on the fact that they all have come out gimped, and I have no interest in adding characters nobody is going to bother with.. So I agree new DS chars are pointless, but, the game itself, is far from irrelevant.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 21, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> @Duy
> 
> You need to get on the team and represent your arcade, stop slacking off Duy.



Nah, I've been out of practice since the later parts of Super. Planning to get back into the loop of things when SFxT comes out though. Most likely start running tournies again.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2011)

You ran tournaments, bra?

What a pimp.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 21, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> You ran tournaments, bra?
> 
> What a pimp.



I use to run tournaments at the arcades I go to quite frequently during the Vanilla days and kinda half way through the Super days. Use to run at least 1 tournament a month and at most 2 tournaments a month, switching off between both Singles and Team tournies.

Later on my friends wanted to run RanBats which was something I did not want to do myself due to too much commitment in running one. So they took over the role of running tournaments there.

When SFxT hits, I'm gonna start doing Singles, Teams and even 2v2 Co-op tournies for it. Can't wait.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 21, 2011)

Next crossover shouldn't include Felicia, just Morrigan, Hsien-Ko and Talbain/Raptor


----------



## Wicked (Sep 21, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Next crossover shouldn't include Felicia, just Morrigan, Hsien-Ko and Talbain/Raptor



You forget Ryu/Chun-Li/Akuma 

Captain America/Wolverine/Spiderman


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 21, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> You forget Ryu/Chun-Li/Akuma
> 
> Captain America/Wolverine/Spiderman



I did not said "Next crossover with Marvel". I was talking about the Capcom VS crossovers in general


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> People still play it. There are still tournies for it at majors, and it's not like it's all OG players, new players are picking it up quite a bit.
> 
> Enough that dustloop recently added Vampire Savior specific forum.
> 
> I, personally, don't think the game should have any of DS chars, based soley on the fact that they all have come out gimped, and I have no interest in adding characters nobody is going to bother with.. So I agree new DS chars are pointless, but, the game itself, is far from irrelevant.


Hm, fair points.  Tbh, it probably wasn't of my best authority to say it was irrelevant, as I don't go out of my way to follow the series.  I just figured I'd hear a lot about it if it were still being played as much as other retro titles, such as MvC1/2, SSF2THDR, etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2011)

No one plays HDR. xD


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 21, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Next crossover shouldn't include Felicia, just Morrigan, Hsien-Ko and Talbain/Raptor



If that Crossover has Niitsuma involved in anyway then such a thing ain't happening.


----------



## valerian (Sep 21, 2011)

Khris said:


> I don't want a standing half-assed ammy
> 
> I like Talbain, but Demitri would fit IMO.. he has all the tools to be epic in an MVC3 style game..
> 
> but really, any male Darkstalkers character would do



Talbain plays nothing like Ammy though 

Adding Demitri is pretty much like adding Ken.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Next crossover shouldn't include Felicia, just Morrigan, Hsien-Ko and Talbain/Raptor



Next crossover should include Demitri or Donovan, Q-Bee and another male darkstalker preferably Talbain or Lord Raptor.

But they should get to work on a new Darkstalkers game first.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> You forget Ryu/Chun-Li/Akuma
> 
> Captain America/Wolverine/Spiderman



LOL no MVC4.

Ryu and Chun-li are going to be in any crossover if you like it or not.

For DS characters I want to see Talbain and Jedah. Morrigan can stay since she is a staple.

DS4 should come first before anything though


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Next crossover shouldn't include Felicia, just Morrigan, Hsien-Ko and Talbain/Raptor



Talbain/Raptor over Felicia?  

Yeah right. Typically, Capcom goes by popularity and or relevance to the series when they choose fighters (unless someone in the team wants a certain character then all bets are off). Felicia (along with Morrigan) is pretty damn popular as a character for a series that hasn't had a true entry in ages.

Morrigan, Felicia, Hsien-Ko, and Demitri are the only true choices for Darkstalkers. They are the Ryu, Chun Li, Akuma, and occasionally Ken from time to time of that series.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2011)

Exclude Chun from a cross-over game, yeah to hell with that.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Exclude Chun from a cross-over game, yeah to hell with that.



What? Chun-li is a staple in the Vs series. She is not going anywhere...


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> What? Chun-li is a staple in the Vs series. She is not going anywhere...



......That's what I said, I don't think you understood my sentence correctly.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ......That's what I said, I don't think you understood my sentence correctly.



Oh yeah my bad 

Anyways. After SFXT and UMVC3. I wonder what Crossover is Capcom is going to do next? Before that a new DS is inevitable but what about a crossover?


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Capcom vs ASW

Ryu vs Ragna
Ken vs Ky
Chun Li vs Milla
Akuma vs Sol
Dictator vs Justice
Claw vs Jin
Sakura vs Noel


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 21, 2011)

capcom vs jump


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Capcom vs ASW
> 
> Ryu vs Ragna
> Ken vs Ky
> ...



Sounds more like Street Fighter vs ASW


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> capcom vs jump



This is my roster for the SJ side

 Shonen Jump: 
Goku - Dragon Ball 
Piccolo/Vegeta - Dragon Ball
Freiza/Cell/Buu - Dragon Ball
Luffy - One Piece 
Nami - One Piece 
One Piece Villain - Not too sure on the series 
Naruto - Naruto 
Sasuke - Naruto(as much as I hate him)
Toriko - Toriko 
Ichigo - Bleach 
Yusuke - Yu Yu Hakusho
Hisoka  Hunter X Hunter
Dio Brando(ZA WARUDO) - JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 
Lenalee - D.Dray-man 
Arale - Dr.Slump 
Tsuna - Reborn 
Kenshin - Reounin Kenshin 
Kenshiro - Fist of the North Star
Yugi Moto - Yu-Gi-Oh (could have a unique moveset) 
Kinnikuman - Kinnikuman(Awesome grappler character)


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2011)

Hawkeye's theme


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Capcom vs ASW
> 
> Ryu vs Ragna
> Ken vs Ky
> ...



Should be Sol vs Dante.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Should be Sol vs Dante.



Nah, Dante vs Ragna


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Vergil vs Jin Kisaragi
Tron vs A.B.A
Felicia vs Taokaka
Morrigan vs Ino


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2011)

Poison vs Bridget


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No one plays HDR. xD


That's why there's still tournaments for it, right?  Right.


I'd totally be on board for Capcom vs. ASW, btw.  Dante vs. Ragna sounds manly as fuck.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2011)

So godlike. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCC4qScj_jc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> That's why there's still tournaments for it, right?  Right.
> 
> 
> I'd totally be on board for Capcom vs. ASW, btw.  Dante vs. Ragna sounds manly as fuck.



There needs to be a Capcom vs ASW (IN SFIV-esque 2.5D) and a ASW vs Capcom (IN 2D STILL ASW STYLE).


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> There needs to be a Capcom vs ASW (IN SFIV-esque 2.5D) and a ASW vs Capcom (IN 2D STILL ASW STYLE).


Not so on board with that idea.  I honestly think the ASW characters would look awesome in 2.5D like MvC3, so they should stick with that.  Just have a team comprised of both ASW and Capcom members make the game.  Retain the mechanics of MvC3 (i.e. magic series and chain combo system), but maybe have features from BB like the EX guard or whatever it's called (I forget) and the Burst function, as well as stuff from GG like roman cancels.

An entire cast full of C. Viper level execution...*drool*


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Not so on board with that idea.  I honestly think the ASW characters would look awesome in 2.5D like MvC3, so they should stick with that.  Just have a team comprised of both ASW and Capcom members make the game.  Retain the mechanics of MvC3 (i.e. magic series and chain combo system), but maybe have features from BB like the EX guard or whatever it's called (I forget) and the Burst function, as well as stuff from GG like roman cancels.
> 
> An entire cast full of C. Viper level execution...*drool*



I wouldn't like an entire cast of characters that requires extreme C. Viper level execution.

Would type more but I'm on PS3 browser ATM.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2011)

Fuck magic series.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Nothing is wrong with magic series combos imo.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2011)

They make shit too braindead.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

I prefer it over a fighter focused on links though personally.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 22, 2011)

Magic series doesn't have to be they way it is in Marvel 3..

Standard chain > launch > air chain > knockdown > otg > super

Does absurd damage for how easy it is. I'm fine with a game either way, if it is primarily links, or chains.. I mean, Vampire is all magic series.. but, the damage is not retard level, so it's all good. Plus the longer the combo is, the more white life you're left with. What makes Vampire fun is all of the high power offensive tools your character has for the spacing game/their mix up and traps and such..

Low damage + strong mix ups makes for a smarter game.. This game went the other way.. Nuclear damage and nerfed mix ups. Random lucky touches lead to loss of a character = too easy for lesser player to win.

The exception to this, IMO, is GGAC.. the game has nuclear damage, but, it's situational. Not every touch leads into loldead combos. The game is very meter reliant, and unlike most games where you unload meter at the endof your combo, often-times you have burn the meter at the start, so with all of the various uses your meter has (used in pressure, used for defense [FD, DAA]) there are plenty situations where you won't always have the resource to nuke them.
Otherwise the big damage meterless shit requires a large mistake to be made by your opponent.. ie getting CH by Slayer's jH.. etc.

I like the game, but, I feel like if the changed the emphasis slightly from pure damage to actually playing smart, it'd be one of the best.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 22, 2011)

Which should be the next vs Crossover you ask?



Dat Vergil theme. A remix of his second Battle theme



Esura said:


> Yeah right. Typically, Capcom goes by popularity and or relevance to the series when they choose fighters (unless someone in the team wants a certain character then all bets are off). Felicia (along with Morrigan) is pretty damn popular as a character for a series that hasn't had a true entry in ages.



Main problem is that Morrigan is the main character since Vampire Savior, Demitri was left as an antagonist and Felicia is not relevant to the storyline

Same with Chun Li, they could leave her and just use Ryu and Akuma. Seriously I'm tired of seeing the same characters again and again. I will not complain if they don't include Morrigan in the next vs series. I want new faces and less Street Fighter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

no, they should do CVS3


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> no, they should do CVS3



CVS was basically SF vs KOF so HELL NO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> CVS was basically SF vs KOF so HELL NO



so was MVC2 
but they made better roster choices for 3.. but really meter classes gave a different feel so no it wasn't just plain old SF vs KOF.. and even if it was; its still by a long shot one of the best crossover games ever.. 

and SNK needs a big boost like that..


----------



## Vai (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes, High lord reached ~~

I'm ready for Ultimate.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAH1AFzsmdc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvRhvseZOIU[/YOUTUBE] (Pimp theme )

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHWX69OPYhQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny-63xdSmVc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bJtL58CytM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29_hESgd0Xw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb-yNhys9uk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o9utj58gGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2011)

Dr Strange's theme sounds like a boss fight theme.

Hawkeye's is the best one.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2011)

Dat Hawkeye.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAH1AFzsmdc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Am So Gay For This Remix


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Main problem is that Morrigan is the main character since Vampire Savior, Demitri was left as an antagonist and Felicia is not relevant to the storyline
> 
> Same with Chun Li, they could leave her and just use Ryu and Akuma. Seriously I'm tired of seeing the same characters again and again. I will not complain if they don't include Morrigan in the next vs series. I want new faces and less Street Fighter



Chun Li is the main female of the SF series as well as the first. You will never see a crossover game without her. She would get in over Akuma and Ken. Akuma is normally added because of his extreme popularity so he is often a shoo in. Ken, is really similar to Ryu. Not to say they play the exact same but, Ken isn't typically missed if he isn't in. I guess to save you some heartache, get the idea of Chun Li not being in a cross over out of your head. 

Why Felicia gets in over other Darkstalker characters? She is extremely popular. Often times if they have enough room for another Darkstalker character guess who gets in after Morrigan? Thats right, Felicia.

When Capcom make a crossover game, they will automatically add any important (to the franchise) or popular character to the crossover over lesser characters. Its easier to sell and it makes the games appeal all the more greater if it features recognizable characters. The only time developers add non recognizable characters if they want to achieve something different within the game themselves, like that red demon Firebrand in MvC3.

Ryu = main character of SF
Chun Li = first female and main female character of SF
Akuma = very popular SF character
Morrigan = main character of VS and is very popular
Felicia = very popular

I don't think I've ever played a cross over game that did not have all or most of these characters. Shit, even Pocket Fighters had them.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Which should be the next vs Crossover you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This made me lol 

You don't want to see Chun-li anymore but Akuma with similar moves to Ryu is alright? As much of a Akuma fanboy I am, he shouldn't have been in MVC3. He might have a diffrent play style from Ryu but he shares the same moveset. Bison should of been the 4th rep for SF.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 22, 2011)

I hope the ps3 version lets you play custom music


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2011)

Goddamn, why is Strange's theme so sexy?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 23, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> You don't want to see Chun-li anymore but Akuma with similar moves to Ryu is alright? As much of a Akuma fanboy I am, he shouldn't have been in MVC3. He might have a diffrent play style from Ryu but he shares the same moveset. Bison should of been the 4th rep for SF.



I said I want new faces and less Street Fighter. When it comes to crossover games people tends to match only the SF characters against other company characters, leaving no room for other Capcom series (BOF, new DS characters, SB, etc)


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I said I want new faces and less Street Fighter. When it comes to crossover games people tends to match only the SF characters against other company characters, leaving no room for other Capcom series (BOF, new DS characters, SB, etc)



Because SF has more brand recognition over BOF and SB (seriously? series is kind of dead everywhere but Japan) and non Morrigan, Felica, and Hsien-Ko characters from Darkstalkers. Again, why would you add more lesser known characters over known, popular characters? Just enjoy what we got.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because SF has more brand recognition over BOF and SB (seriously? series is kind of dead everywhere but Japan) and non Morrigan, Felica, and Hsien-Ko characters from Darkstalkers. Again, why would you add more lesser known characters over known, popular characters? Just enjoy what we got.



1: Because a lot of people (me included) are tired of seeing the same old characters again and again

2: If by "lesser known" you mean Firebrand, I am happy about his inclusion to the game

3: I am not complaining, I just said it doesn't hurt to see new faces once in a while.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 23, 2011)

There's a pretty good amount of lesser known and new characters in this game.  They could have easily just made 3D models for the old characters and people would've eaten that shit up.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> 1: Because a lot of people (me included) are tired of seeing the same old characters again and again
> 
> 2: If by "lesser known" you mean Firebrand, I am happy about his inclusion to the game
> 
> 3: I am not complaining, I just said it doesn't hurt to see new faces once in a while.


1. Why are you tired of it? Not to be rude but you should probably avoid crossover games if the same old characters bugs you.

2. I'm not personally, but I don't mind trying him out. He might be good.

3. New faces never hurt, I agree, although your post sounded like it had a tinge of complaining in it. You recommending that they should leave out Chun Li made me spit my coffee out a little bit. 

That said, SFvsT has Poison. 

Also, the funny thing is, people (not talking about you unless it applies to you) want a new character in, then no one plays with that new character. They go back to Ryu or something. They go back to the same old characters.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 23, 2011)

But gaiz all the "marvel fans" want certain characters in the game that they havent seen on tv since the 90s


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 23, 2011)

What is needed is not elimination of the popular characters, but more like adding the lesser popular ones. I know there is more disk space to do it, because they already added 10 more characters in UMvC3, and I bet there is an AE.

There is also the huge hindrance for PS3 that is caused by the 360 for multi-platform games, which leaves a huge amount of space empty in the Blu-Ray. But in my opinion, this wasted space did get a little attention from developers (even though it required a deal with Sony) when they added Kratos for MK9 and Cole for SFxT.

Developing non-popular characters probably costs money Capcom doesn't have to pay, and their game would be sold anyway. That's the problem


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 24, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> What is needed is not elimination of the popular characters, but more like adding the lesser popular ones. I know there is more disk space to do it, because they already added 10 more characters in UMvC3, and I bet there is an AE.
> 
> There is also the huge hindrance for PS3 that is caused by the 360 for multi-platform games, which leaves a huge amount of space empty in the Blu-Ray. But in my opinion, this wasted space did get a little attention from developers (even though it required a deal with Sony) when they added Kratos for MK9 and Cole for SFxT.
> 
> Developing non-popular characters probably costs money Capcom doesn't have to pay, and their game would be sold anyway. That's the problem



Pretty much this


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 24, 2011)

High level play:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hhd_M1E0Lw&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4JRTgQV_SY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGn9HgZU2sM&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

Firebrand's OTG move looks so cool.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 24, 2011)

Somebody tell Niitsuma to nerf Dr Doom, he is just way too hax


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2011)

Vergil and Strider are epic.. you can just easily set up combos with their level 1 supers.. 

wonder why doom got buffs..


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 24, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Somebody tell Niitsuma to nerf Dr Doom, he is just way too hax


Or, you know, we could wait a few months for the game to be out, and everyone in the community can figure out how to beat him.  

And while that's happening, everyone else can stop whining and bitching about patches for a game that is still in its first stages of life.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Somebody tell Niitsuma to nerf Dr Doom, he is just way too hax



You just went full Richards.

Doom is perfectly balanced.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

Any NF members want to play Marvel? I'm tired of playing randoms who leave after one match.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 24, 2011)

Virgil is ez mode Dante.

Which should be an oxymoron, but that's what he played like.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 25, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Virgil is ez mode Dante.
> 
> Which should be an oxymoron, but that's what he played like.



Vergil has a Hayato feeling and he does not play like Dante


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Any NF members want to play Marvel? I'm tired of playing randoms who leave after one match.


You on PS3?  Hit me up.  PSN's in the sig.  I have Marvel on Xbox and PS3, but lord knows my execution is shit on Xbox.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 25, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> You on PS3?  Hit me up.  PSN's in the sig.  I have Marvel on Xbox and PS3, but lord knows my execution is shit on Xbox.



Yeah I'm PS3.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 25, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Vergil has a *Hayato feeling* and he does not play like Dante




 Last time I checked Hayato is not in this game.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 25, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Last time I checked Hayato is not in this game.



Do you have to try hard to be this stupid or does it come naturally?


----------



## Wicked (Sep 25, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Do you have to try hard to be this stupid or does it come naturally?



So what do Vergil and Hayato share in common minus the sword?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 25, 2011)

That's not the point, he said he _*feels*_ like Hayato, a character can feel like another character that isn't in the game, shocking I know!


----------



## Wicked (Sep 25, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> That's not the point, he said he _*feels*_ like Hayato, a character can feel like another character that isn't in the game, shocking I know!



"Feel" That's a bad excuse. Vergil plays nothing like hayato and the only reason he said that is because they both have swords. Hayatos moveset compared to Vergil wouldn't "feel" the same.


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

Why is it every time I come in this bitch, Nature Breeze is arguing with someone?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why is it every time I come in this bitch, Nature Breeze is arguing with someone?



He's not a very pleasant person.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why is it every time I come in this bitch, Nature Breeze is arguing with someone?



It's my fault, I take the bait every time!


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

Originally I used to think you guys just give him a hard time to give him a hard time but damn, his posts for the past few months been quite painful to read.

Like is he posting some of the shit he post in jest or is he actually serious?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 25, 2011)

He's just a (successful) troll.


----------



## Eki (Sep 25, 2011)

All the people that rage quit in CoD have migrated to MvC3 it seems. lollolololol


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 25, 2011)

That's the damn truth, huh, son?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 25, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Last time I checked Hayato is not in this game.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 25, 2011)

Stop giving Nature Breeze a hard time! 

It's not his fault he's a moron!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 25, 2011)

Great stuff in this video.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6SgIyDW55M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

Dude, why are you posting MvC2 videos?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 25, 2011)

Those were some of the sickest combos I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Vergil....is going to be wet as hell.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2011)

Wesker can't combo off pistol anymore, that's a huge fucking nerf.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dude, why are you posting MvC2 videos?



Vergil "Feels" like hayato


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Wesker can't combo off pistol anymore, that's a huge fucking nerf.


Not really. Wesker is still just as powerful.

I remember bbq saying that they nerfed many of the OTG assists and non projectile assists for a variety of characters. Online UMvC3 will prove interesting.


Nature Breeze said:


> Vergil "Feels" like hayato



I don't even know how Hayato plays. Visually they don't look like they play the same however maybe their playstyle is similar.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Great stuff in this video.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> Anyone know what the next even will be where they might show the remaining cast?


I personally have no idea, though I also don't think they'll reveal the remaining cast at any event.  Probably just will be through reveal trailers, and we'll have to wait until the game's out to see some gameplay.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 26, 2011)

The leading theory is that they'll show them at New York Comic Con.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 26, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Vergil "Feels" like hayato



you played him?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> you played him?



I was the one who said that. But I know their playstyle is different


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not really. Wesker is still just as powerful.
> 
> I remember bbq saying that they nerfed many of the OTG assists and non projectile assists for a variety of characters. Online UMvC3 will prove interesting.



It's still a huge nerf, combo off gun is his best approach for anti-air.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah AA blat blat was his best option in to control the air.

I think Esura was under the impression he couldn't combo off OTG blat, which I think he can still do.. but I could be wrong.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll stick with Dante's s.L for my anti-air.  All too easy.  

You gonna be on later today, Seph?  I kinda feel the urge to play.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'll stick with Dante's s.L for my anti-air.  All too easy.
> 
> You gonna be on later today, Seph?  I kinda feel the urge to play.



Yeah sure.

Just fair warning, I'm still scrubby.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 26, 2011)

No worries.  I only win because I play Wolverine.  Dat adamantium.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> yeah AA blat blat was his best option in to control the air.
> 
> I think Esura was under the impression he couldn't combo off OTG blat, which I think he can still do.. but I could be wrong.



He probably can't anymore, didn't they add recovery frames to the gun shot?

Which means no more combo off air grab without an assist.



CosmicCastaway said:


> No worries.  I only win because I play Wolverine.  Dat adamantium.



We are two of a kind then, I love playing Wolvy.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> He probably can't anymore, didn't they add recovery frames to the gun shot?
> 
> Which means no more combo off air grab without an assist.


LOL holy crap.  Wesker players are gonna need some pretzels with all this salt.



> We are two of a kind then, I love playing Wolvy.


Oh nice.  What's your team?  Wolvie/Someone?/Akuma?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> LOL holy crap.  Wesker players are gonna need some pretzels with all this salt.
> 
> 
> Oh nice.  What's your team?  Wolvie/Someone?/Akuma?



I like Tasky/Akuma.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 26, 2011)

Why do I have this feeling you're going to own me?  Lmao.  But anyway, awesome, I don't get to play enough Taskies.  I play Dante/Wolv/Doom.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't even know how Hayato plays. Visually they don't look like they play the same however maybe their playstyle is similar.



There's no fancy design behind Hayato. He's just a guy with a plasma sword.

Well I guess his only gimmick is that power up Super.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 26, 2011)

[/]





Duy Nguyen said:


> He's just a* guy with a plasma sword.*
> 
> Well I guess his only gimmick is that power up *Super*



Ok  ...........


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd really love to see Jin back in the game,he was always on my team


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2011)

Hayato was pretty boring, I would love Jin though.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> yeah AA blat blat was his best option in to control the air.
> 
> I think Esura was under the impression he couldn't combo off OTG blat, which I think he can still do.. but I could be wrong.





Sephiroth said:


> He probably can't anymore, didn't they add recovery frames to the gun shot?
> 
> Which means no more combo off air grab without an assist.



Yeah, I was talking about his OTG assist. It was key for my combos with X-23 when I rock my X-23/Wesker/Tron team but I'd adjust if he doesn't have them. I can still do much damage with X-23 with her other combos, just not as much as before. Wesker can still solo.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Hayato was pretty boring, I would love Jin though.



Lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Lol



Giant robot>plasma sword

And can Hayato explode himself with a towel? Nope.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Giant robot>plasma sword
> 
> And can Hayato explode himself with a towel? Nope.



Ok thnx for telling me that. Acting immature


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Ok thnx for telling me that. Acting immature



whysoserious.jpg


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes he can.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

And ooook....


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, I was talking about his OTG assist. It was key for my combos with X-23 when I rock my X-23/Wesker/Tron team but I'd adjust if he doesn't have them. I can still do much damage with X-23 with her other combos, just not as much as before. Wesker can still solo.



the nerfs were that he can't combo off his own gun.

like anti air 6H > pick up air combo.

or stuff into 5H 214A palm, dash up OTG 3H > 2B etc.

I was under the impression he could still OTG with 3H and pick up a combo, but, people are saying otherwise.. Which is probably true, because I heard they wanted to remove the ability for characters to OTG and continue a combo on their own.

As an assist, he should be able to bust the gat and let your point char combo from it pretty easily.


----------



## Vai (Sep 27, 2011)

I always found the timing to otg with weskers gun by himself a bit tricky, I always call assist.

speaking of wesker


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm leaving this here....


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a repost.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> the nerfs were that he can't combo off his own gun.
> 
> like anti air 6H > pick up air combo.
> 
> ...


Ah, ok coolness then.

But why remove the ability of a character to OTG off his own shit?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2011)

Because they felt it made some characters too powerful as far as combo's were concerned.

Also, Hawkeye's golden arrow super looks to be the biggest mega bullshit in UMvC3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

What does it do?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2011)

from what i understand, it hits you wherever you are.. full screen, behind hawkeye,etc.. 

you can't even jump it, YOU HAVE TO BLOCK.. looks to be fast as well.. if you can DHC of of it, than its really useful..


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

The ultimate DHC and chip out eh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2011)

if you wanna use it as a DHC than yeah.. more interested if weather you can DHC into another super after using it.. its something to look forward to IMO, can bring some new stuff to the table..


----------



## Badalight (Sep 27, 2011)

Vergil's theme is badass.


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 27, 2011)

She-Hulk and Trish colours:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2011)

You can use it after his arching super, too. It's in this vid by Maximilian:


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone have a video or know the inputs for Doom's flight loop? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna run Firebrand/Vergil/Hawkeye as my Ultimate team.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3VoXcSADiA[/YOUTUBE]

This one? Or the too many buttons j.B loop?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

Nah not that one, it looks like launcher super jump flight sj.b sj.b dash sj.b sj.b dash etc repeat, like Magneto's, I tried that didn't work, seen it used a few times.

Was hoping to know the exact inputs.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2011)

I know which one you mean, that's the 'too many buttons' one. Maybe it's in this video, the inputs are located in the link below it.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NldQqkoulww[/YOUTUBE]


Doom's dive-kick looks so gdlk in UMvC3, btw.

*ED!*: Yeah, it's at 1:24. The notation is:
J.M(2Hits) St-L.M.H, S, J.M(2Hits), Qcb S, J.M>J.M, ADCF, J.M>J.M, ADCF, J.M>J.M, ADCF, J.M>J.M, S.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You can use it after his arching super, too. It's in this vid by Maximilian:


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

There it is at 1:25, I wonder if it big characters only if not in a corner.

Thanks.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a nice combo-vid, so anyone who hasn't yet should watch it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

I see what I did wrong now, I was starting it with two j.m.

Well two loops to practice today.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

Well that was easy enough to master.

Fuck you Hyper Grav loop though. 

Can't get that shit down yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2011)

Need mo' grab titty squeeze.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well that was easy enough to master.
> 
> Fuck you Hyper Grav loop though.
> 
> Can't get that shit down yet.



There's a trick to it if the instructions/videos you are learning from doesn't say it. I remember my friends were discussing about it at the arcades about how you can input the Super Jump command before he actually ends the animation of the Hyper Grav which will allow you to Super Jump on the first frame Magneto is free to move.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

You guys play on stick? I want to get me one but I want a costumed one... $400+ though .


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

400 bucks... 

*FUCK. THAT.*


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

But they're so sweet . It's too bad he's in Europe.



[YOUTUBE]qaDvCIoSf1E[/YOUTUBE]

That's just an example since we're in a Naruto Forum. I love the overall shape of his boxes. Not too big and not too small.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 27, 2011)

Eff sticks.  Pad warrior for life.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

That's my girl. ^


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 27, 2011)

My penis is insulted.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Eff sticks.  Pad warrior for life.


We got to represent man. 

Pad 4 life.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 27, 2011)

Get at me, Esura.  

You tried the Hori pad?  My buddy's been saying it's pretty effing perfect for MvC3, and I should give it a try.  Said it feels kind of awkward at first, but pays off in the end.  So I'mma check it out and see how it goes.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Get at me, Esura.
> 
> You tried the Hori pad?  My buddy's been saying it's pretty effing perfect for MvC3, and I should give it a try.  Said it feels kind of awkward at first, but pays off in the end.  So I'mma check it out and see how it goes.



Link it at me.

I've been working the DualShock3 for the longest. I tried using that MadCatz Fightpad but that shit sucks so I sold it. I am curious about this Hori pad now though. Link it at me.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

Might as well shove a silver dildo up your ass, son.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Might as well shove a silver dildo up your ass, son.





The fuck are _you_ talking about?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Link it at me.
> 
> I've been working the DualShock3 for the longest. I tried using that MadCatz Fightpad but that shit sucks so I sold it. I am curious about this Hori pad now though. Link it at me.


Blam, yo.


You done been linked, shun.  And word, dat Dualshock3 is where it's at.  I do Dante Hammer and acid rain loops (Lol not consistently) on that jawn, get at me.

Man I hate ebonics.  So fun though.

Fucking lol @ your response to Shion btw.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Blam, yo.
> 
> 
> You done been linked, shun.  And word, dat Dualshock3 is where it's at.  I do Dante Hammer and acid rain loops (Lol not consistently) on that jawn, get at me.
> ...



So do I, but its a habit I picked up from my brothers. 

But man, I might actually purchase that when I get paid. With the DS3 I can do X-23's Mirage combos with Wesker with about....75% consistently. I'm not disapointed with the DS3 but I would like to use a dedicated Fightpad instead of killing my DS3s which I use for my shooters and stylish action games.

I did not actually know what Shion was talking about though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> So do I, but its a habit I picked up from my brothers.
> 
> But man, I might actually purchase that when I get paid. With the DS3 I can do X-23's Mirage combos with Wesker with about....75% consistently. I'm not disapointed with the DS3 but I would like to use a dedicated Fightpad instead of killing my DS3s which I use for my shooters and stylish action games.
> 
> I did not actually know what Shion was talking about though.


I picked it up from wanting to blend in on campus.

Idk about X-23's Mirage stuff, but I can do Dante and Doom's BnB stuff pretty easily.  And since I can get that Hori pad from my friend for a trial run, I probably won't own one until I buy it off him or something (He bought two of them).

We need to play sometime, btw.  PSN ID pl0x?  Or you can just add me.  *points to sig*


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I picked it up from wanting to blend in on campus.
> 
> Idk about X-23's Mirage stuff, but I can do Dante and Doom's BnB stuff pretty easily.  And since I can get that Hori pad from my friend for a trial run, I probably won't own one until I buy it off him or something (He bought two of them).
> 
> We need to play sometime, btw.  PSN ID pl0x?  Or you can just add me.  *points to sig*


Its Esura

I own every fighting game out right now. I just suck at 90% of them.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey man, nowhere to go but up then, right?  Hahaha.

And sweetness.  I shall add you on the morrow.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 28, 2011)

lathia said:


> You guys play on stick? I want to get me one but I want a costumed one... $400+ though .



It shouldn't cost you that much for one. You can get a TE, custom art, and a new plexi glass for under 300 for sure. Putting it all together is easy as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> There's a trick to it if the instructions/videos you are learning from doesn't say it. I remember my friends were discussing about it at the arcades about how you can input the Super Jump command before he actually ends the animation of the Hyper Grav which will allow you to Super Jump on the first frame Magneto is free to move.



Not really so much the super jump but the timing on the dash j.h s.h after the hyper grav I'm having trouble with.


----------



## lathia (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Eff sticks.  Pad warrior for life.



Pad warrior here too. Hori fighting commander 3 (not the newest one) representing!

A stick is something I've never done at home, much like a stick less box (Hitbox) but always willing to learn. I'm used to playing with my fingers faced down so much (like a stick) that I can't stop.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2011)

For all the padwarriors:


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

That would be nice if I used a 360.

Now I want to buy that Hori pad now...damn you Cosmic.


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 28, 2011)

Adapted to Dualshock 3 Analog. 

Took years of training and frustration but time well spent.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Analog is so awkward and imprecise to use for me.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 28, 2011)

What's the 5 worst characters to fight against, while you are using your main team? Sate reasons.

My team: Hsien-Ko/Akuma/Wolverine

5- She-Hulk:

This bitch can be very tricky, and it's hard to guess what she's gonna do next. Put with her good assists and she has very deadly combos that can last forever, and I met a She-Hulk that resets his long combo by using OTG followed by air grab hyper.

4- Trish:

She is nigh-invincible when super jumping. Lay her traps every where and throw bolts at me. Zoners are bad for my rushdown team.

3- Super-Skrull:

I've always had trouble with his meteor smash. It's quick and I have no idea where is he going to land, and most of the time it crosses me up. A good Skrull is a very fearsome opponent for me.

2- Dormammu:

friend to the bone. His red carpet poses the real challenge if he is standing on it, or uses teleport after putting it down. Teleport puts me in a tight position where if I change directions to block in the other direction at high (since blocking low will get me hit by the overhead) I will walk back and step on the red carpet, leaving me wide open.

1- Phoenix:

Not Dark Phoenix, but Phoenix. 99% of Dark Phoenix players will just mash the shit out of their controllers leaving them an easy target for a beam hyper from Akuma. Phoenix, however, has the same strategy as Trish: super jump and throw shit. To add to that she can teleport quickly, and I met a few who mixes up between teleporting in front and behind.


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Analog is so awkward and imprecise to use for me.



The only thing that's awkward for me still is dashing....however R2 takes care of that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2011)

there's a human being that plays using an analog? 

tha FUCK?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Now I want to buy that Hori pad now...damn you Cosmic.


It's a gift.  

Will do a writeup on annoying characters some other time.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> That would be nice if I used a 360.
> 
> Now I want to buy that Hori pad now...damn you Cosmic.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> there's a human being that plays using an analog?
> 
> tha FUCK?



I do. It burns my thumb if I play with the D-Pad.


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> there's a human being that plays using an analog?
> 
> tha FUCK?



D-Pad execution sucks for me because the surface is to flat and decent Sticks are expensive as shit and it's too late to change.

...Might change to TE someday though

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also here's a vid (Iron Fist has a Wall Jump @ 0:06):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOHNL9S-g_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 28, 2011)

Never too late to change.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> there's a human being that plays using an analog?
> 
> tha FUCK?



Yeah. I think Wolfkrone uses analog too.

I cannot do a DP for the life of me with analog.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> D-Pad execution sucks for me because the surface is to flat and decent Sticks are expensive as shit and it's too late to change.
> 
> ...Might change to TE someday though
> 
> ...



d-pad is much more merciful, but buying a pad would be better.. if you want you can use a stick, i used a stick after years of using a pad, my game was the same, hell when i returned to using a pad i got better for some reason.. 



Esura said:


> Yeah. I think Wolfkrone uses analog too.
> 
> I cannot do a DP for the life of me with analog.



shit, analog screws me up in everything not just in fighting..


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I cannot do a DP for the life of me with analog.



Do you do DP like:

Forward, down, down-forward

Or forward, down-forward, down, down-forward?

The second one makes it easier for me, even though it adds an extra command, but you slide the analog like a fireball motion which is how it gets easier.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2011)

For SF4? 33P.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 28, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> For SF4? 33P.



That shit is broken.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Do you do DP like:
> 
> Forward, down, down-forward
> 
> ...


I try to do the actual motion and it feels damn near impossible with analog.


Hangat?r said:


> For SF4? 33P.


I don't need to use the shortcut. I've always been able to do the actual DP motion with 100% consistency on pad since I was a kid.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 28, 2011)

I still do my Shoryus with 623, unless I'm mashing one out during block string then it's 13131313131313131313131313131313 till I get lucky.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 29, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I still do my Shoryus with 623, unless I'm mashing one out during block string then it's 13131313131313131313131313131313 till I get lucky.



**


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I try to do the actual motion and it feels damn near impossible with analog.



Trust me, I felt that way too, at the time when I got a PS3.

With the 360, the shitty D-Pad was never an option, so you're pretty much stuck with analog, which isn't bad after an hour or two in practice mode.

After I bought a PS3, having been used to analog from the 360, the placement of the analog on the controller and the different feel of it made me nuts at first, but I got used to it later.

I tried to use the D-Pad, and it's awesome, but it burns my thumb from friction from sliding my thumb over it. However, in a game like Mortal Kombat, where it has less sliding to do, the D-Pad is God sent.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Trust me, I felt that way too, at the time when I got a PS3.
> 
> With the 360, the shitty D-Pad was never an option, so you're pretty much stuck with analog, which isn't bad after an hour or two in practice mode.
> 
> ...



If you try to do precise gentle motions it would be reduce friction by a lot. Also, have you tried tying a balloon or a piece of the thumb part of a latex glove on your thumb? Reduces friction completely. Or lick your thumb (this works, I tried it).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> If you try to do precise gentle motions it would be reduce friction by a lot. Also, have you tried tying a balloon or a piece of the thumb part of a latex glove on your thumb? Reduces friction completely. *Or lick your thumb (this works, I tried it).*



I use to do that when I was a little kid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I use to do that when I was a little kid.



me too, i don't do it anymore though, maybe cuz my hands got bigger and i require less energy to pull shit off..


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 29, 2011)

That seems wild unsanitary lolol


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2011)

I used to lick my thumbs to reduce friction, too. xd


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 29, 2011)

Y'all put so much effort into this shit.  Just play and don't think about it.  Your poor little thumbs will develop calluses and be fine.  Calluses are manly.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2011)

What he said. ^

Bunch of fools..


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Y'all put so much effort into this shit.  Just play and don't think about it.  Your poor little thumbs will develop calluses and be fine. * Calluses are manly.*



No, no its not. Bitches like men with smooth hands nowadays. Can't fingerbang with rough ass hands. I make sure my hands don't get calluses from work. This special lotion I got works wonders for that shit.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, no its not. Bitches like men with smooth hands nowadays. Can't fingerbang with rough ass hands. I make sure my hands don't get calluses from work. This special lotion I got works wonders for that shit.


How're you supposed to keep them in line with smooth hands?

And rough hands really doesn't matter with teh fingerbanging.  Unless your hands are somehow like sandpaper or some shit?  Which I doubt.  And I also doubt playing fighting games could give you hands like that either.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2011)

Your hands are a bitch's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2011)

damn Esura, what the hell do you do?


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> damn Esura, what the hell do you do?



I do retail, but I do a bunch of odd side jobs as well. These side jobs mostly contribute to my hands roughing up. Also lifting weights.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, no its not. Bitches like men with smooth hands nowadays. *Can't fingerbang with rough ass hands.* I make sure my hands don't get calluses from work. This special lotion I got works wonders for that shit.



Then don't. That is the penis' job.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Then don't. That is the penis' job.



And skip foreplay ? Esura is much to classy for that.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Magnificent said:


> Then don't. That is the penis' job.


There is more to sex than just sticking it in. 


KizaruTachio said:


> And skip foreplay ? Esura is much to classy for that.


Exactly.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2011)

.


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2011)

This is the dumbest conversation this thread has ever had.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2011)

you'd be surprised that its not


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 30, 2011)

delirium said:


> This is the dumbest conversation this thread has ever had.



There had been worse, trust me


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

What are the changes for X-23 in UMvC3?


----------



## Kanali (Sep 30, 2011)

Ankle Slice seems to have a slightly larger hit box, making OTG + assists combos easier.

Rage Trigger hyper is faster.

Talon Attack will allow her to cancel out of her other air specials, like her Air Crescent Scythe.

Probably more.


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> What are the changes for X-23 in UMvC3?




(Shows most character changes within UMVC3)


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvxwQaPsrgE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pmGy4OMmpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Ankle Slice seems to have a slightly larger hit box, making OTG + assists combos easier.
> 
> Rage Trigger hyper is faster.
> 
> ...



Cool.

LOL @ Jill remaining unchanged. She is like the most unplayed character ever. I've seen more MODOK players than her. And wtf is up with all the boosts Dr. Doom got?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cool.
> 
> LOL @ Jill remaining unchanged. She is like the most unplayed character ever. I've seen more MODOK players than her. And wtf is up with all the boosts Dr. Doom got?



I have seen online matches with Jill, Chris and Wesker


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> LOL @ Jill remaining unchanged. She is like the most unplayed character ever.


And probably one of the best.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 1, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Even though Doom was already top 10 by himself...



"Whichever game Doom appears in, he always makes it to the top 10"


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 1, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> They wanted to make sure he and Strider were top tier.


...and to show Wolvy and Akuma that Doom and Strider were the real OG when it came to becoming BFFs.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 3, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> "Whichever game Doom appears in, he always makes it to the top 10"


Wut.


dspr8_rugged said:


> ...and to show Wolvy and Akuma that Doom and Strider were the real OG when it came to becoming BFFs.


Ohhhh yeaaaahhhh.  
/kool-aid
Of course, Wolvy and Akuma didn't need to chip people to death.  They were just effing stupid.  Strider/Doom actually takes work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

> Wolverine
> 
> - Seems to have less health (?)
> 
> ...



Holy Crap, Wolvie got nerfed bad


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> Holy Crap, Wolvie got nerfed bad


Not really, he'll just take some work now.

If your divekick doesn't groundbounce, just 3M OTG and use assist to keep them in the air, and then continue combo.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 3, 2011)

He doesn't seem less powerful, so much as, less derp.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

but assists also got nerfed right? 

he could still be good, but that dive kick was crazy useful...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 3, 2011)

Wolverine will still be good, but he won't be as crazy easy to win with like before.


----------



## delirium (Oct 3, 2011)

Hype for Phoenix Wright? YEEEEES Day 1 PW and RR shenanigans!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 3, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> He doesn't seem less powerful, so much as, less derp.


Spot-on.  The problem with Wolvie is how crazy simple he is.  I do literally three or four moves when I play with this guy (Seph can attest to this), and it works: Divekick, cr.L, Berserker Slash, and 9L.  In my opinion, characters like that should not exist in a game that rewards aggressiveness as well as MvC3.0 does.  So why do I use Wolvie?  Favorite X-Man, obv.  Doesn't change how BS he is.  I had to put in tons of work with Dante in order to get to a decent level with him, but I learned Wolvie's whole gameplan within 30 minutes of picking him up.

And fuck PW, btw.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Spot-on.  The problem with Wolvie is how crazy simple he is.  I do literally three or four moves when I play with this guy (Seph can attest to this), and it works: Divekick, cr.L, Berserker Slash, and 9L.  In my opinion, characters like that should not exist in a game that rewards aggressiveness as well as MvC3.0 does.  So why do I use Wolvie?  Favorite X-Man, obv.  Doesn't change how BS he is.  I had to put in tons of work with Dante in order to get to a decent level with him, but I learned Wolvie's whole gameplan within 30 minutes of picking him up.
> 
> *And fuck PW, btw.*



I'm going to get good with Phoenix Wright just so I can troll people with him.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 3, 2011)

Seth Killian tweeted the following image and message concerning Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3′s Phoenix Wright.



> “4 bars, no assists, no xf, no tricks, 1.2 mil dmg. Good morning Mr. Wright [] I’ll get 1.4 mil w a little work”


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm going to get good with Phoenix Wright just so I can troll people with him.


Lol, I remember you telling me about this.

And tbh, I'm pretty every character in MvC3.0 can kill Thor with 4-5 bars.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2011)

Amaterasu/Phoenix Wright/???

:3


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Lol, I remember you telling me about this.
> 
> And tbh, I'm pretty every character in MvC3.0 can kill Thor with 4-5 bars.


But PW does this with no assists, no X-factor, no tricks so the tweet says...which gets my imagination pumping cause I generally rely on one or two assists to get combo damages that high.



Hangat?r said:


> Amaterasu/Phoenix Wright/???
> 
> :3



I like this post.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Seth Killian tweeted the following image and message concerning Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3′s Phoenix Wright.



interesting  

so is Phoenix Wright the next Phoenix?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> But PW does this with no assists, no X-factor, no tricks so the tweet says...which gets my imagination pumping cause I generally rely on one or two assists to get combo damages that high.


Yes, I know.  A lot of characters can get combo damage that high if they're using 4-5 bars.  Even Ryu can get that high if he uses all his meter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

> - Contrary to popular belief, Wolverine can still relaunch after a Dive Kick in the air combo the ground bounce may just not work if a dive kick stagger was used to start the initial combo



                  .


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 3, 2011)

I've heard that PW is like Zappa. Once you meet certain requirements, you basically call out "Raoh"(basically a rape mode). Aside from that, he's a little awkward. With that said, I'm fairly sure that 1.2 mil combo includes his Raoh mode.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2011)

WHERE'S MAH WRIGHT?!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah when's the next reveal?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

am ready for da raccoon


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

I want to see Nova and his cosmic swag


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2011)

RR/PW reveal plox.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 3, 2011)

They will be revealed at NYCC and I shall be there!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 3, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> cosmic swag


I'm here.  You rang?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 4, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> I've heard that PW is like Zappa. Once you meet certain requirements, you basically call out "Raoh"(basically a rape mode). Aside from that, he's a little awkward. With that said, I'm fairly sure that 1.2 mil combo includes his Raoh mode.



Raoh mode ?!

Want.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm lost. Whats a Raoh mode?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2011)

You                   nub.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 4, 2011)

Some new videos, mainly Vergil related, but there's other good stuff in there.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uVZNP-oz38&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouqPo3mhda0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN4YXwafSVQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4mLIR6Q2TM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 4, 2011)

Zero's new alts are simply awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Vergil really doesn't have that many moves, compared to Dante anyway.

Looks fun though.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Vergil doesn't have that many moves compare to Dante in DMC3 either.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm surprised he doesn't use Beowulf or Force Edge at all though.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait...Vergil uses Beowulf in UMvC3 dude.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

You're right wasn't paying attention and missed that.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 4, 2011)

iPlayWinner.tv is going to be hosting one hell of an event tonight. Ultimate Norcal vs Capcom will feature a list of amazing Marvel vs Capcom 3 players competing in a pre-release invite-only tournament on Ultimate MvC3. The stream starts tonight (10/4/11) at 7PM PST. Here is a list of players expected to attend;

coL. CC. F. Champ
K-Beast
X-Ray
Mine
Dacidbro
Chrisis
Crizzle
CrispyTacoz
EG Ricky Ortiz
HonzoGonzo
LPN
Pikie
C-Bass
D-Bass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Vergil really doesn't have that many moves, compared to Dante anyway.
> 
> Looks fun though.



no character does


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You're right wasn't paying attention and missed that.


He also uses Force Edge from this other screen I saw of Vergil in UMVC3. Pretty much all the stuff he has in DMC3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> He also uses Force Edge from this other screen I saw of Vergil in UMVC3. Pretty much all the stuff he has in DMC3.



I watched his moveset video, doesn't he throw it actually?


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I watched his moveset video, doesn't he throw it actually?



Yeah, he does a Round Trip with Force Edge like Trish.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 4, 2011)

Frame Trap stream is starting


----------



## LayZ (Oct 5, 2011)

These Ultimate matches are ridiculous.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> I'm surprised he doesn't use Beowulf or Force Edge at all though.


It seems like this has already been cleared up, but I'll elaborate.

Vergil uses Beowulf for Rising Sun (DP+L), Lunar Phase (DP+M) and Starfall (j.S), and Force Edge for Stinger (f+H), High Time (df+H), Helm Breaker (j.d+H) and Round Trip (hold attack, then release).


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

Chrisis wrote up some notes about the UMvC3 build that was on the stream.


General:
-Attacks seem to push air enemies in hit stun slightly higher making certain combos harder.
+Mashed supers do a lot of damage Task's did at least 125% of his old arrow super damage and Trish's may have done even more in relation to her old one. They REALLY hurt.

Viper:
+Still broken.
+Seismic hammer is still broken.
+EX seismic hammer is still broken.
-New move has long start up, long charge time, lowish damage and slow recovery, I need to learn about its properties to see what it's good for.
-I couldn't test a lot of things I wanted since everyone was just playing to win and checking things like safety of Burn Kicks couldn't happen since it was mostly tournament play.

Dante:
+Still ridiculous.
+Reverb shock still completely unchanged, fireworks unchanged, stinger unchanged. This alone insures he's still ridiculous.
+Scrubby combo ender of 3CC, S, /-\, 236A~A, \-/, 3CC, 6C xx 2A+S, 2S, S, \-/, 623B~B, 623B~B, still worked just fine in the corner.
+Volcano, assist, jump S still works.
+DT triple jump is amazing for movement, paired with jump S thunderbolt and vortex he can control air space even better than before. Unlike Hammer vortex is still totally in tact.
+All of the new characters I tried got a ton of help from Jam session assist. Still a very dominant helpful tool for any team.
+DHC into devil trigger still turns unsafe things into massively + on block situations that let you do huge damage with Dante.
-Hammer has no invincibility or at least not during the first active frames. I got beaten out of its early actives every time I went back to muscle memory and used it.
-Stinger for wall bounce teleport either doesn't work mid screen or requires different timing. When I did it they just continued flying a total of 2 screen lengths instead of wall bouncing for me to combo.
-Normals feel a little worse.

    Zero:
    +Despite new hit stun scaling this still worked just fine for me: 2B, 2C, 6C, S, /-\, 2C, C, \-/, S, /-\, B, B xx (Release buster), 623A, \-/, S /-\, B, B, C, S still worked. I had 2 new characters with him so didn't get to test normal assist finishers, I see no reason for them to no longer work aside from those ending in Buster instead of S installed.
    +Still ridiculous.
    -Didn't get to try him out much. 

    New character thoughts:

    Hawkeye
    +Hawkeye is incredibly easy to use if you have any kind of zoning knowledge whatsoever. Honzo plays a zoning team and has tons of practice with it and my limited knowledge on it already let me go evenish with him in the hawkeye sections.
    +Hawkeye's 236C beats all 3 of Taskmaster's arrows and still hits, ridiculous durability..
    +Hawkeye does very high damage in general.
    +Hawkeye's 236A+B super is great on point and as a DHC, punishes things from anywhere can X-factor to go for real damage afterward, against Champ in casuals it blew up Phoenix hard since 1 shot from it into X-factor + triple arrow kills her right away. NOTE: It has some level of durability and was eaten by Taskmaster's super once when the super didn't hit me out of it!
    +Hawkeye's normals are good, but quirky, will take some getting accustomed to.

    Doctor Strange
    -Nowhere near as easy as Hawkeye.
    +Discs of Denak are amazing the medium one has a really useful gap before it fires that allows you to set up a lot or get in point blank for mix ups etc, it's an incredibly powerful tool. I like this far more than Bolts of Balthak as an assist as well.
    -Questionable normals.
    +Grace of Hoggoth controls lots of space easily.
    +Book of Vishanti punishes things exceptionally easily.
    +Multiple useful assists.

    Ghost Rider
    +Also easy like Hawkeye.
    +2A, 2B, S, /-\, B, B, S for how simple of a combo it is does a crazy amount of damage.
    +2C and Viper burn kick is a silly unblockable that leads into massive damage from way too far away.
    -Jump S although great right now needs a lot of help when people understand the move: Crispy, myself, and some others were able to blow Ghost Rider players up for spamming this and this was me and Crispy's first real time encountering it.

    Fire brand:
    -Normals really are a stubby as they look.
    +Air 236C is ridiculous, I was at super jump height spit it out and when I landed on the opposite side after an ambiguous cross up using it the enemy was still only on the fourth out of the 5 hits of the move, I got to combo afterward and it seems excellent.
    +Ground and air speed are both great.
    +Despite normals thanks to speed can move in and either counterpoke or punish a lot of things thanks to movement.

    ____
    Other things to note on characters I didn't play:

    Nemesis:
    +His clothesline rocket assist wall bounces with the clothesline and almost never has the rocket hit, great for extending combos is a single hit and does lots of damage.
    +X-factor level 3 from him hit a lot during that night and always killed if he was in XF3 for it.
    -A lot of his moves animated for so long that they may be advance guard punishable X_X.

    Doctor Doom:
    +Doom was already really good in MvC3...
    +They managed to take everything about him and make it easier, more damaging, safer, and faster start up.
    +I have very little doubt that he's top 5, maybe even top 3 as of now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 5, 2011)

The first of the Ultimate Assist Me series featuring Strider and Hawkeye 

[YOUTUBE]OFq62jijQm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

Maximilian never disappoints  

Hawkeye really grew on me..


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

Notes from Honzogonzo:


    Doom?s lvl 3 either got nerfed or his xfactor lvl 3 is now 175%

    Ryu?s regular tatsu, at least the air H one appears to be mashable, or at the end of it the hits speed up.
    I saw a weird instance in which instead of every time ryu did a 360 degree motion the hit would happen like a normal tatsu, every 180 degree turn they got hit. Might have been hitboxes, might be mashable now.

    Everything viper could do in vanillia maneuverability wise and mixup wise is 100% the same, if capcom wants to make a not absurdly ?why would they do this to me? balanced game they would address that fast. For example c viper?s full screen overhead still works. Oh yeah exposed chrisis 

    Trish: her dive kick is slower.
    She seems a bit slower or her pushblock on her air normals were increased i.e dive kick into instant ground slide thingy didn?t seem to work.
    Her air super, unless tk?d, is useless to xfactor, they either fall out or take 4 extra hits.
    Her shooty assist is faster.
    Has all the same defensive options.

    Wesker: slower overall.
    either teleports were slowed down, or the recovery seemed different.
    Seems like gun has more startup time, easier to deal with
    Hes still a dick
    All his normals are the same

    Ammy: reflector stance is much worse by all the general changes affecting it the most
    Air wep swap is cool and all, but at the moment theres nothing spectacular about it besides safely switching weapons in the air.
    If you air dash with ammy she will die, it is 100% hittable now
    Glaive instant j. a into diveslash (down forward H) uncombos, which means either they nerfed the hitstun of j,. a or nerffed the startup of divekick thingy. It will combo in lvl 2 and 3 x factor though, since she gets a significant speed boost in xfactor now. May combo in slow mode as well.
    Her air combos launch the opponent higher, making it hard to qcf +H in reflector or even getting one m on the glaive bnb.
    Her okami shuffle is not mashable

    Chris: pistol into specials is realllllly good. Pistol into magnum is annoying and hurts.
    Zoning ability is improved significantly
    Shotgun has much larger range
    Thaguy (the chris dude) wrote down that fire grenade?shotgun? explosion. Which either means that the shotgun can detonate the fire grenade now, or that you can cancel fire grenade into shotgun to get an explosion. Need to clarify.
    Otg pistol into magnum works, speculated that you can use otg pistol into L grenade and launch to save your wall bounce for later.
    Overall much improved

    Hawkeye: QCF+h beats everything
    Golden arrow is very good to punish anything, even the startup of a full screen anything that you see the opponent do
    His Forward+M clashes with projectiles, but unlike phoenix the explosion doesn?t affect the durability of the projectiles its hitting, so the projectile will blow through it. More for pressure/combos I assume.
    Can?t solo combo shoryuken super into net arrow into shoryuken super.
    Can follow up shoryuken super with golden arrow easily.
    Has an improved version of shehulks slide that is special cancelable
    QCF+ H beats everything
    Qcb + attack then M is the ice arrow, which otg?s and ground bounces enabling a relaunch
    Has insane mixup/manuevarabilty options that no one has tapped into yet
    Qcf+H punched four babies and still goes through everything
    QCF=H GOES THROUGH FUCKING EVERYTHING EVEN ITSELF (idk about that someone check the me vs chrisis match)
    J.s= taskmaster J.s exactly the same
    J.h=better version of taskmaster j.h
    Poison is fun to apply to the person?its just fun to do

    Taskmaster: too much to post right now also ties into the overall hitstun detoeriation change which is probably a page onto itself.
    Has a new tac counter animation
All his mighty swing combos or relaunch combos are gone
His basic bnb still works, different timing is involved, harder to do.
Shield skills is 100% the same, no change
Mashable arrow super does more damage, but it scales harder. Means throw down mash super does similar if not more damage then it did in vanillia, plus it means it punishes assists harder
Air to air hitconfirms into relaunch are either gone or way more strict
Cant arrow relaunch solo
His air series into ground S is either completely different or just the usual one has a way weirder timing.

Ghost rider: obnoxious the character
Hes just a d-bag full screen by using either j. s or c to annoy you into a combo
Has a full screen command grab and gets a combo afterwards (took me getting hit a couple times before I realized it was a grab(if he doesn?t have it and I just wasn?t blocking then someone clarify that)
Motorcycle super has 4 different versions, all equally cool
Up close hes very bad, the only thing that saves him is that qcf+l is a pseudo flame carpet staying out if you get hit
According to seth killian his full screen combos can do upwards of 700k
His chain attacks are the same as dantes swords in that they have no hurtbox
Launcher has a very big hitbox

Iron fist: surprisingly extremely fast
His jump is very fast and similar to gens KKK stance in sf4 in feel

Strange: READ A BOOK
Assist wise it goes disc of denak, bolts of balthak, then that ball one in order from most useful to least useful
His sword thingies (don?t know how to describe it he does a bunch of swords in front of him) nullifies projectiles apparently

Dorm: is shifting from zoning on the ground to doing so in the air
The flame carpet nerf hurts his ground zoning game, since you have no safe out if you screw up
Pillar seemed to startup a bit slower, might?ve been just me though
The rest of this is a bit more subjective then the rest

Vergil:vergil will be day1 the most popular character and for the first few months 60-75% of all teams will use him
Vergil has a lot of easy to understand/execute mixups and combos
Day 1 vergil will be the best or 2nd best of the new chars
Overtime vergil will only get worse, he has no potential
He?s a very unsafe character, that Has to burn meter to be safe in about 90% of the situations he?s in
I see the vergil hypetrain derailing and causing a swath of rage across the internet rivaling that of megaman not being in the game

Hsienko, tron, haggar, shuma, wolverine better luck next time, but for now rip
General things:

Ok, assists take more damage. Now that can be as a result of two things.
-assists take more damage
-or that hitstun scaling and damage have proportionally changed, so that the unscaled damage of moves has increased, but the scaling has increased at a faster rate, evening out the damage, Thus the assists are taking a now increased amount of unscaled damage.

Hitstun deteroation has fundamentally changed. Some characters got hit harder than others. The analogy that I use to explain the difference is

? in broken marvel when you hit someone they behaved in a linear reactive fashion much like uma thurman 3 inch punching the wood in kill bill v2
in ult it feels much more like the opponent instead of wood, is now jello that has taken on a flubber sense of sentience and tries to get as high as humanly possible, with a vague sense of consistency?

Now let me explain this, if you don?t follow. Imagine punching wood and imagine how it would react and then observe how it reacts when you do punch it. Your prediction of how the wood reacts should be consistent with how it does react to you punching. I punch the wooden board, I expect it to move slightly but not break and be in the same place, but maybe askew a little bit. Now imagine trying to punch the same wooden board, but now it is a jello like nebulous consistency, it has sentience, and is actively trying to move up everytime you try and punch him. When you punch the jello substance he will jerkily move up in an inconsistent manner.
That is my best explanation of the feeling of the hitstun changes in ultimate.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm just going to leave this here.....


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 6, 2011)

I stop caring about X or Megaman being in game for a long time ago


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 6, 2011)

yea once i saw that quot i knew zeros alt costume was going to be x, which is good x6 was a good version of megaman x, with the z sabre


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 6, 2011)

Key Online Changes: 



> #1 Spectator Mode added!
> 
> Up to 6 players can watch battles while 2 battle.
> 
> ...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPMDW4RgPJU[/YOUTUBE]
Fast-forward to 3:20 for some crazy shit.

Plus Noah put on blast.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2011)

did nemesis eat up 2 hypers from back!?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2011)

So true, everyone already knows what Noah's team will be.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2011)

I watched the archive footage of that tournament, there was one Felicia player that really tore shit up with her new air Delta Kick.


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

Whoa, Nemesis is dope.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2011)

Felicia is amazing now, her little improvements really helped her out, hopefully more people pick her up. I know the guy your talking about, he showed Felicia is legit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2011)

my jaw dropped as well 

rider looks to be a very effective anti-beam spammers..


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2011)

The bounce on the Doom foot drive way way too long IMO.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope I can get this game and Mortal Kombat during the christmas season.

I need to expand my multiplayer game collection for when I have friends over and shit.

Man...

Couple years ago all I needed was a copy of a WWE game and that would entertain all my friends, lol. But thats dead now.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I watched the archive footage of that tournament, there was one Felicia player that really tore shit up with her new air Delta Kick.


You mean this guy?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VFJDrHRtCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Oct 7, 2011)

Wesker's sunglasses take battle damage as he fights.
There are two statuses for the sunglasses; cracked and destroyed.
As the sunglasses break, Wesker gets boosts to speed and damage.
Cracked sunglasses offer a 5% speed increase and a 10% damage increase to Wesker.
Broken sunglasses offer a 10% speed increase and a 15% damage increase (from default).
Wesker's comboability is enhanced with the speed boosts, making certain impossible combos possible now just like X-Factor.
The sunglasses will regenerate when Wesker does any of his Hyper Combos now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2011)

^^what? 

EDIT: dat phoenix HP


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2011)

Wesker is so fly now that his sunglasses regenerate when he does stylish moves. 

Lv.3 Hyper K.O. *Glasses reappear* "Deal with it"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2011)

Vergil mang

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR9atOavbII&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Did they do any Iron Fist? I got bored with all of those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) running the same old teams.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2011)

i kinda wished someone used Ironfist as well.. he actually looks really good..


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Iron Fist looks really good actually, he seems to play a lot like Jam from Guilty Gear.

I'm still curious about Phoenix Wright though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 7, 2011)

The look on F-Champ's face is priceless 

[YOUTUBE]oCA_FQFbZgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2011)

Wesker can still OTG combo alone, thank goodness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> The look on F-Champ's face is priceless
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oCA_FQFbZgI[/YOUTUBE]



LOL 

10char


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 7, 2011)

Vergil looks awesome


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> The look on F-Champ's face is priceless


HE CAN'T CONTROL ARTHUR!


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Wesker can still OTG combo alone, thank goodness.



I never cared about that. I was hoping his Samurai Edge low shot assist was ok.

X-23, Wesker, ??? is going to rape hos.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 9, 2011)

Vergil's air throw is ridiculously good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, JWong's Akuma is way too fucking godlike, comebacks all day.


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2011)

"You will not object to our new Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 videos tomorrow.""



Phoenix Wright and Rocket Raccoon trailers tomorrow?


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPlDBwA1mYE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2011)

valerian said:


> "You will not object to our new Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 videos tomorrow.""
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix Wright and Rocket Raccoon trailers tomorrow?



Great news.


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah it's pretty much confirmed that Phoenix Wright will be revealed tomorrow.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2011)

Last? Frank West and Nova/Rocket Raccoon are after him, I think.


----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Last? Frank West and Nova/Rocket Raccoon are after him, I think.



I'm assuming they are leaking Wright and Raccoon together right? They normally revealed the new characters in twos or threes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIV7-ewm8S4&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2011)

Ghost Rider and Hawkeye are going to make so many people salty.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2011)

valerian said:


> Yeah it's pretty much confirmed that Phoenix Wright will be revealed tomorrow.



 Awesome.

Can't wait.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2011)

Scizor, dat set


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> Scizor, dat set



Thank you.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2011)

Am i the only one who thinks that this should be franks theme?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6byu9rKjBg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 12, 2011)

Ghost Rider and Hawkeye are already penciled in for my main team.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Ghost Rider and Hawkeye are already penciled in for my main team.



Team Scrubs?


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that this should be franks theme?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6byu9rKjBg8[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, Dead Rising 2 has Celldweller songs in the game? 

Is DR2 good?


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Nova reveal. Never thought I would see the day

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qHIpusRAgQ[/YOUTUBE]

Phoenix Wright Reveal:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LILhai7IHI&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Oct 13, 2011)

-[YOUTUBE]-LILhai7IHI[/YOUTUBE]

FUCKING MAINED


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks pretty cool, actually.

That falling projectile that ground bounces seems pretty dope. Interested in what his assist set looks like.

Edit: you added in Phoenix Wright.. holy shit he looks like mad fun!

Is it November yet?


----------



## valerian (Oct 13, 2011)

Nova and Phoenix Wright for best themes in the game?


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 13, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Looks pretty cool, actually.
> 
> That falling projectile that ground bounces seems pretty dope. Interested in what his assist set looks like.
> 
> ...



32 more days till release



valerian said:


> Nova and Phoenix Wright for best themes in the game?



Most definitively.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 13, 2011)

PW for troll tier.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 13, 2011)

I bet phoenix wright is going to be a bitch to use. but will pay off if you learn

but i doubt you will see him played much in high level play


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys take a look at this:



Reference to the X men.
IMO Megaman, along with Captain Commando, will be DLC. Classic though not X.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE

Amaterasu/Phoenix Wright/ with Doom\Zero\Nova\Ghost Rider\Rocket Raccoon?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2011)

fuck yo' P. Wright.. dat muthafakin NOVA  

i might get rid of my Sentinel after all


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Nova is lame in my opinion, I mean he looks decent to use as a competitive character, but his super moves are just Shinkuu Hadoken, He Loves me inferno, and Maximum Spider.

Phoniex Wright is awesome, that level 3 will be hilarious to pull off on people.

His assistant is annoying in his winning pose though.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjJ9ahXtf_8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Oct 13, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> Guys take a look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look who's on Wright's team 

Capcom's trolling


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

Nova actually reminds me of Super Skrull, animations-wise.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 13, 2011)

of course it will be classic, x will be zeros alt costume


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Phoenix has 4 supers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Nova actually reminds me of Super Skrull, animations-wise.



Yeah, they are like a cross between Skrull and Magneto.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez9O-FJYoew&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

After watching both gameplay vids, Nova is DEFINITELY a contender for my third. Unless RR is trollertastic, I've got my characters picked. 

PW/Ammy and switch duty between Doom/Zero/Nova.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 13, 2011)

Too much Cosmic Swag

Dat theme 

in the X-Men stage, the poster says that Sonson and Amingo were killed and B.B Hood, Hayato and Ruby Heart were captured

But Mega Man looks all right.....a hint, maybe?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm gonna have to drop Hawkeye for that Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Too much Cosmic Swag
> 
> Dat theme
> 
> ...



This is CapCom.

It's a troll.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 13, 2011)

Not enough *Objection*


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

Really? Objection powers him up so bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

I wonder if you can guard cancel with it.

Shit would be overpowered if you can.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

SRK are saying you can only use LVL 3 while in Objection mode.

PW lvl 3 is gonna cause so many rage quits. Has anyone spotted Nova lvl 3 yet, btw? Cause it seems to me like he has 3 lvl 1's. Inferno, beam cannon and rush combo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Objection doesn't take super bar I noticed.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

No, and you actually build meter while in it. It seems to last as long as KFC lvl 2.

PW got KFC squared.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 13, 2011)

Wright and Nova both look awesome


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 13, 2011)

Wright doesn't look that good, if I'm being honest.  And not just saying that cuz I'm not a fan.  He genuinely doesn't seem like much of a threat.  Nova looks like a powerhouse though.


----------



## valerian (Oct 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> SRK are saying you can only use LVL 3 while in Objection mode.
> 
> PW lvl 3 is gonna cause so many rage quits. Has anyone spotted Nova lvl 3 yet, btw? Cause it seems to me like he has 3 lvl 1's. Inferno, beam cannon and rush combo.



They would've of shown it in the trailer if he did have a lvl 3.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 13, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Wright doesn't look that good, if I'm being honest.  And not just saying that cuz I'm not a fan.  He genuinely doesn't seem like much of a threat.  Nova looks like a powerhouse though.



i feel like he can be a threat but in higher level play he will get blown up.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 13, 2011)

Wright will be fun, Nova will just rape.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 13, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Not enough *Objection*



I was totally going to call it that, but back when I first started changing the thread's name to match newly revealed characters one of the things people said was that Objection would've been too obvious.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Wright doesn't look that good, if I'm being honest.  And not just saying that cuz I'm not a fan.  He genuinely doesn't seem like much of a threat.  Nova looks like a powerhouse though.



lol?

if that jump attack in objection mode, with the ground bounce hits high, he'll have a giant hitbox, instant overhead that looks like if done, early, should hit the whole cast crouching, and should combo from it easily.

Plus hella screen control when he's not in objection mode.

We've seen like 4 minutes combined footage of him, if that, you can't count a charater out on that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Someone needs to make a gif of his walking and hitting a stack of papers animation.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

Maya shield looks fucking gdlk, too. If that's an assist, you will have ultimate defense with Amaterasu.


----------



## valerian (Oct 13, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of his walking and hitting a stack of papers animation.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 13, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> lol?
> 
> if that jump attack in objection mode, with the ground bounce hits high, he'll have a giant hitbox, instant overhead that looks like if done, early, should hit the whole cast crouching, and should combo from it easily.
> 
> ...


I don't see this hella screen control, tbh.  I'm obviously not counting him out, this is just a gut reaction.  Like, when other characters were revealed, like Zero or Wesker for example, it was just obvious that they were gonna be crazzzzzy.  Then you have characters like Chris or Deadpool, that seem crazy at first, but just end up being mid or low tier once some research is done.  As far as my gut reactions go, Wright falls into the latter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Nioce nioce    .


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2011)

Umm, split projectile that moves at an upward angle, straight forward, and down - document toss covers pretty much all the space in front of him - some form of projectile that he tosses up at an arc that falls, plus his assistant chick that looks like some sort reflector..

Coupled with the right assist that's hella control..

did you watch the video or are you just hatin'?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2011)

Phoenix Wright does look solid and that level 3 is godlike, Nova does seem decent and also reminds me of Super-Skrull. Both characters also have great themes.

Two more reveals to go, should be a good weekend.

Capcom sure does love trolling the fuck out of Mega Man fans.


----------



## delirium (Oct 13, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I don't see this hella screen control, tbh.  I'm obviously not counting him out, this is just a gut reaction.  Like, when other characters were revealed, like Zero or Wesker for example, it was just obvious that they were gonna be crazzzzzy.  Then you have characters like Chris or Deadpool, that seem crazy at first, but just end up being mid or low tier once some research is done.  As far as my gut reactions go, Wright falls into the latter.



You don't see screen control? Wtf... O_o

Edit:

looks like BBQ already said what I was going to say.

Anyway. My goal will be to land that level 3 to end every match LOL


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

I really wasn't expectin Phoenix to have all the shit he has.

Taskmaster level zoning, full screen combos, OTGs, and a shield that blocks normals and assist.

I believe Objection is instant from anywhere as well, meaning it's dangerous as hell.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 13, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Umm, split projectile that moves at an upward angle, straight forward, and down - document toss covers pretty much all the space in front of him - some form of projectile that he tosses up at an arc that falls, plus his assistant chick that looks like some sort reflector..
> 
> Coupled with the right assist that's hella control..
> 
> did you watch the video or are you just hatin'?


Oh shit, I missed the last video DeathGun posted.  Lemme watch that now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Is that the new official art for Ultimate in your sig Violent?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay lol, P. Wright's got that zonin' goin' on.  The fuuucckk.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Is that the new official art for Ultimate in your sig Violent?



Yes sir.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yes sir.



I need to find the rest of them. :33


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I need to find the rest of them. :33



Which one are you looking for?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Which one are you looking for?



Wesker's, Wolverine's, and X-23's mostly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2011)

According to that picture Amingo has been slain. 

@Sephiroth


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 13, 2011)

Edit: Damn, Violent-nin beat me to it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> According to that picture Amingo has been slain.
> 
> @Sephiroth



Wow, much improved over vanilla's art.

Thanks.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Wow, much improved over vanilla's art.
> 
> Thanks.



Agreed, I like majority of the new artwork over the older ones.

No problem.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 13, 2011)

You realize that word is "controlled" right?  Not just trolled?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

They killed off Jin fan's hopes and dreams.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 13, 2011)

They killed Iceman. 

Both new characters were good reveals. Still waiting on Rocket Raccoon to see if he will be my third on my team.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2011)

obviously, it's just ironic that 'trolled' is what shows.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Cyclops is dead.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 13, 2011)

No more X-men


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2011)

Logan has Jean all to himself now, hopefully he can control it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2011)

i am shitting bricks over Nova man.. he's so swag 

POWER OF THE NOVA FORCE 

he's epic.. so far its gonna be Vergil/Nova/Dorm for me; just to begin with..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

Damn it Deathgun, I can't rep you again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Vergil/Nemesis/Phoenix Wright should work.


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh shiiiiit, Phoenix Wright is fucking dope as fuck.

I know I gave Capcom hell of shit for DmC, Ace Attorney Investigations 2 not being localized, and some other shit, but they really did Wright justice on here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2011)

so are we expecting RR and Frank West any time soon as well?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm actually interested in getting back into this game now. Gonna run away, look for clues and activate Fingerbang mode all day.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> so are we expecting RR and Frank West any time soon as well?



Sadly I no longer care about those two.


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Sadly I no longer care about those two.



Wright is all you need.

So Objection mode is pretty much like the equivalent of Dark Phoenix mode right?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

GOD DAMN IT DEATHGUN

STOP TROLLING TUMBLR


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

UMVC3 livestream.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> so are we expecting RR and Frank West any time soon as well?



Sometime this weekend.

--

Convention center internet fails.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2011)

"not a bad view"


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

^Not funny in the slightest. =p


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy shit, lvl 2 KFC Hulk is a beast.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2011)

For anyone who want's to hear Phoenix Wright's theme and Nova's.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt3pPKwQCG0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj5OEb5kAzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ^Not funny in the slightest. =p



no phoenix actually say that in the hyper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Sometime this weekend.
> 
> --
> 
> Convention center internet fails.



nice.. and i assume all the new stages have been revealed as well right? 



Sephiroth said:


> Sadly I no longer care about those two.



we'll see, i predict badassery from RR


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 13, 2011)

Wright looks funny but I doubt I'll use him outside of messing around with Friends.  Nova looks legitimately beastly though I might have to pick him up.

Anyone have thoughts on these new changes:


> Note 1: X-Factor can be activated in the air.
> 
> Note 2: The attack and speed increases for each character while in X-Factor have been adjusted. Additionally, the damage reduction minimum while in X-Factor has been decreased from 50% in MvC3 to 35% in UMvC3, and Hyper Combos performed during X-Factor will now be subject to damage scaling.
> 
> ...



Might be a mis-trans on the up-exchange note, but some of the other things are pretty interesting.

Edit- After seeing Seth Killian play Wright some I have to say he looks really good actually.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh God. 

The searching for clues, the document tapping, the document throwing, the sneezing, the "sudden realization", the objection and those hypers...especially the 3rd level one where he presents the evidence to the opponent on a first person perspective.

All of the above with the sound effects of the actual games.

And best of all, dat Maya during the victory pose.

Fucking perfection Capcom. He justifies this entire game for me. As if Vergil, Ghost Rider and Doctor Strange weren't enough.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2011)

One thing for sure is Capcom is doing a great job of keeping characters true to their roots in every way.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 13, 2011)

I just saw the PW and Nova demonstration by Seth.

Phoenix is very good in the right hand, watch out for him.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 13, 2011)

The Phoenix Wright and Nova trailers are awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I just saw the PW and Nova demonstration by Seth.
> 
> Phoenix is very good in the right hand, watch out for him.



mind linking me to them? 


interesting


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2011)

S-Kill breakdown at 15m in.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 14, 2011)

As much as Wright's style is intricate, I would really feel bad if I lost to someone who uses him in tournament play.

And anyone who gets to play Wright in high-level will be immediately called godlike. Bet on it.

And yes, that poster in that stage - I see Capcom trollin', Mega Man fans hatin'.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 14, 2011)

^

Godlike.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 14, 2011)

Seems familiar.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2011)

Did anyone else notice the music changes to "cornered" when Phoenix Wright activates his X factor?

[YOUTUBE]cdIlP488n14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 14, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Seems familiar.



You jacked an image and posted it on a forum before some other guy did.

You've been awarded 5 cool points.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 14, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Did anyone else noticed the music changes to "cornered" when Phoenix Wright activates his X factor?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cdIlP488n14[/YOUTUBE]



Yup, and it stays one during his entire turnabout mode even if he gets tagged out or a new character comes in to fall in for a defeated one. 

The comebacks will be glorious. :ho



bbq sauce said:


> You jacked an image and posted it on a forum before some other guy did.
> 
> You've been awarded 5 cool points.



Sweet!


----------



## Esura (Oct 14, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Did anyone else noticed the music changes to "cornered" when Phoenix Wright activates his X factor?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cdIlP488n14[/YOUTUBE]



I noticed when I saw that Gameplay video. The hype for Phoenix is immense.

I need to finally finish Ace Attorney Investigations and Trials and Tribulations (found a copy brand new for $20, I'm a bidding master) too.


Now with all the characters that have been announced so far, which are the characters you guys are most hyped about? Wright and to a lesser extent, Vergil and to even a more lesser extent, Ghost Rider are the characters I'm most interested in. I am curious about Frank West though.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2011)

Wright is pretty much the only thing I care about.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 14, 2011)

At the moment Im most hyped about Nova and Vergil.


----------



## Vai (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm liking that nova.


----------



## valerian (Oct 14, 2011)

The one I'm most hyped for is definitely Wright. The only characters I'm not too interested in are Nemesis and Iron Fist.



Naruto said:


> Did anyone else notice the music changes to "cornered" when Phoenix Wright activates his X factor?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cdIlP488n14[/YOUTUBE]



Just wanted to point out that it changes when you're in Turnabout Mode, not when you activate X factor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2011)

pretty old, but still epic


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2011)

*Ten Things Capcom Want You To Know About Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3*



> Earlier today, Capcom showed off what newcomers Phoenix Wright and Nova are like in Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3. Following that, they’ve published a blog post on their community site with 10 facts about the updated game:
> 
> 1 - X-Factor can be activated in the air.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 14, 2011)

Stay salty megaman fans
@5:14
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-2kNWmSAd0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2011)

> 4 - When you launch the enemy in the air with a Special Attack, hold the button down and your character will automatically super jump to follow the launched opponent. (This can be turned on or off in the Options menu.)



That's actually awesome for baddies like me.



valerian said:


> when you're in Turnabout Mode, not when you activate X factor.



Ah! Thanks.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nova looks like this games Casshern. Which means, fucking mained.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Stay salty megaman fans
> @5:14
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-2kNWmSAd0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



did he just admit that they were trolling?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't get it

How come capcom isn't doing anything about the voting for japan.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 14, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Stay salty megaman fans
> @5:14
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-2kNWmSAd0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



What a cunt.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2011)

Shut the fuck up, Tears.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 14, 2011)

CAPCOM
*1. Date Masamune*
2. Megaman EXE
3. X
4. Batsu Ichimonji
5. Bass EXE
6. Tessa
7. Gene
8. Harp Note
9. Sanada Yukimura
10. Sieg (Chaos Legion)


MARVEL
*1. Venom*
2. Ms.Marvel
3. Green Goblin
4. Hisako Ichiki (Armor) -NEW
5. Gambit
6. Psylocke
7. Songbird
8. Nico Minoru
9. Black Cat
10. Rogue


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Shut the fuck up, Tears.



Not a fuck was given.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> As much as Wright's style is intricate, I would really feel bad if I lost to someone who uses him in tournament play.
> 
> And anyone who gets to play Wright in high-level will be immediately called godlike. Bet on it.



UMvC3 is a bit different than MvC3 since the rushdown playstyle won't simply dominate zoning anymore. 

Wright looks to be a character to that takes a bit of work to learn but when you do he's a force to be reckon with. A 600,000 unscaled damage level 3 non X-Factor'd is also nothing to joke about.

---



Season's Beatings

Flash putting in some work with V.Joe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2011)

i can't wait for RR


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

Akuma still solos everyone.

No I do not have MvC3


----------



## lathia (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't want Megaman.. 

I want X


----------



## valerian (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qcfUFGvUCxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 14, 2011)

^Haha, that's my video.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## valerian (Oct 16, 2011)

New modes announced playable Galactus mode and Heroes and Heralds mode, plus a new cinematic trailer. Videos are on Eventhubs.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2011)

The full UMvC3 NYC Panal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GECvzo8TAHw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 16, 2011)

Played UMvC3 at NYCC.
Nova is AWESOME. Vergil is HURRRRRR!!! 

That is all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2011)

2 of my team


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2011)

Look what just showed up.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP9PoBlFDp4&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2011)

*“Heroes and Heralds” DLC Mode Adds New Abilities To Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3*



> Capcom will be adding a new mode via DLC to Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 after the game is released. Titled “Heroes and Heralds,” the new team-based mode is playable in both single player and multiplayer. Here’s a trailer for the new mode:


----------



## Devil Child (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvcSdxyvtMY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

"new" CG Trailer


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

Spidy's alts are epic


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2011)

The new mode is stupid and has no place in a fighting game, but collecting cards will be fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

its scrubs heaven


----------



## Velocity (Oct 18, 2011)

I wonder how many people will run Dante, Vergil and Trish. Probably everyone.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2011)

Probably a few people, but you're definitely gonna see a lot of Virgil. I'm gonna troll everyone with PW, though. 

Hoping Rocket Raccoon is as good/useful as Doom, cause then my troll trio of terror shall be completed.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 18, 2011)

I can imagine these cards being used in some epic side tournaments just to fuck around. There's a card for invisible characters and a card for invisible health bars for example 

Hell, some of these cards might even improve the game. Imagine if there's a card that either removes X-Factor, limits it to Level 1, or limits it to a cancel with no stat boosts.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2011)

A remove X-factor card  could be good for tournaments.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

Ace Attorney character designs are good..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## delirium (Oct 18, 2011)

Ghost Trick alt?!?!?! HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 18, 2011)

Those alts are Badass. Except Nova's Brown and Red one, not much difference between the two.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

Nova's are meh tbh.... his tron like costume and 00 costume are kinda ok though..


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 18, 2011)

The fuck dont they actually give them new costumes instead of just recoloring?

I know its lolCapcom but still.


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 18, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The fuck dont they actually give them new costumes instead of just recoloring?
> 
> I know its lolCapcom but still.



....Because they can make money off that service. It's not only Capcom.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 18, 2011)

For Nova there really aren't actual other costumes, so sadly color swaps are the best they could do.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 18, 2011)

Krich2nd said:


> For Nova there really aren't actual other costumes, so sadly color swaps are the best they could do.



Sure there are. Theres the centurion costume before he was Nova Prime, the original brownish red alt (which is in the pic) but with short sleeves. Thats only two but still, its something rather than just recoloring the original and half assing the alts. It's simply easier to recolor the costume then make a sleeveless Nova, or a 90s Wolverine with the 'V' hairdo, etc. 

Then again capcom does that for every character's alt thats not dlc. So...just sayin.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 18, 2011)

They really shouldn't have even bothered with the brown one at all. I'd probably be ok with fewer costumes that differ than more with unoriginal palette swaps. I'd be even more pissed if they were DLC.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 19, 2011)

Ultimate Assist Me featuring Nemesis and Dr Strange

[YOUTUBE]XxKmChpqC1Q[/YOUTUBE]

Dat after-credits scene


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 19, 2011)

They need to hurry up and reveal Rocket Raccoon so I can see how epic my troll team will be!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 19, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Dat after-credits scene


Why am I not surprised? 

I mean, I already saw the pic of UltraDavid in Phoenix Wright cosplay weeks ago on Twitter.

But wait, didn't Vergil and Iron Fist came first?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahaha, Ultra David as Phoenix Wright.. perfect!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 21, 2011)

are there any deals to make this game cheaper at gamestop?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 21, 2011)

Goova said:


> are there any deals to make this game cheaper at gamestop?


Powerup Rewards points can help make it cheaper.  Takes a lot to get those rewards though.

Btw, way to steal my team, haha.  *points to Vergil/Strider/Dante set*


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 21, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The fuck dont they actually give them new costumes instead of just recoloring?
> 
> I know its lolCapcom but still.



I missed this last time I looked at the thread..

Basically, because it would be retarded amounts of work to create totally different outfits for every button press, for every character, and get no return on it.

And moreso, because that's how they get the extra cash. Namco's been doing it since Tekken 5 arcade version basically.

Add the user card system
The more the user plays, the more unlockable custom costume bits the user gets
The more they want to unlock, the more coins they dump in to the machine
The more potential to have people dumping in coins, the more they can sell the board for

Capcom copied that with SF4 and the alt costumes, then just took a step further with the home version having those outfits as DLC.

Sorry, but, you will never see extra outfits for free.


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 21, 2011)

Official Character changes are up:









.....but in Japanese.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 21, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> Official Character changes are up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only for the Marvel side of the roster, far as I can tell.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 21, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Powerup Rewards points can help make it cheaper.  Takes a lot to get those rewards though.
> 
> Btw, way to steal my team, haha.  *points to Vergil/Strider/Dante set*



K I'm a member of Powerup rewards I'll check it out.

Oh haha, thinking about dropping Dante, his brother looks so much better for my taste, been playing a lot of Dante lately but I'm not really feeling it anymore.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 21, 2011)

Goova said:


> Oh haha, thinking about dropping Dante, his brother looks so much better for my taste, been playing a lot of Dante lately but I'm not really feeling it anymore.


I'm not sure what you mean by this.  Dante just takes time to get solid with, because he's not herpy derpy rushdown, so what's the dealio?


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 22, 2011)

Really good video by Max showing Gameplay changes in UMVC3:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hphIhqwET_g&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh mah gawd...I need to try that tomorrow.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 23, 2011)

More of that nonsense 

[YOUTUBE]YzQGvXv2ql0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wicked (Oct 23, 2011)

A lot of changes for this game. Still needs more characters/stages. The funny thing is the character selection looks like a page from a book..


----------



## Eki (Oct 23, 2011)

needs more AE and less AbC3


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 23, 2011)

AE is a garbage game.  At least Marvel is fun.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 23, 2011)

Ehh, they both have their merits.. In SF though, you at least have to do smart shit to beat people most of the time.

Marvel 3 is just about confirming stuff into the most possible damage.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 24, 2011)

I usually just see people crouchjabbing each other to death in AE.  The reason there's a semblance of doing smart stuff in that game is because they took out basically everything fun and unique about most of the characters.  Then when they made the twins and Fei Long awesome, everyone complained.  As it stands, taking that game to the highest level requires knowing tons and tons of option selects for various situations.  

Main factor that turns most people off about MvC3 is that easy mode characters like Wesker, Wolverine, and Phoenix are dominant right now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2011)

All you see is crouch jabbing because it's all you're probably understanding. Just like pre-AE all anyone saw was fireballs and uppercuts that 'anyone could do', when they didn't understand what was going on.

And, I mean, option selects are strong, but, it's not like you just memorize them and go on auto pilot. You still need to apply the right ones in the right places.

Even the 'hard' characters in Marvel 3 are auto pilot though. Like with Dante off the standard string that you confirm from, if it hits, kill them, if they block bold move and either keep pressure, or air dash back to bait something/neutral reset. If they call an assist wrong you might kill 2 chars. Neutral reset, almost always favors Dante because his normals are stupid good, and you can't run from him.

Plus if you want more shit, from his standard confirm string, throw in shit like assist + cancel into teleport.

The only time I really 'think' is when I hit a person, what I should combo into. And generally, there's only like 3-4 combos I need to know, so I just turn my brain off and let my hands work.

I'm not saying I don't have fun with Marvel, but, you can't say it isn't just a herpy derpy auto pilot game.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 24, 2011)

Is someone complaining about Dante?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I could obviously stand to learn a bit more about the game, but I do understand the meta behind the game.  I'm just exaggerating.

And hey, I'm just gonna tell you what I tell everyone else: If it were an auto-pilot game, Viper wouldn't be #1.  Game is too young to write it off as auto-pilot, tbh.

I will say though that MvC3 does reward aggression more than most FGs.  The only other current game that does this is MK9.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2011)

Jack the Ripper said:


> Is someone complaining about Dante?



fuck no. I play Dante. I'm just saying once I learned his shit. I could, in most situations, turn off my brain just do Dante stuff and win.

And I know the game is young, but, the fact that 1-2 combos kills any character and most characters have ways of doing 50/50 mix ups that can't be reacted to, just means you can just do w/e till you get a confirm and then you ahve at minimum a 50% chance of killing a character. it happens 3 times and you win.

Not a lot of thought is involved there.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 24, 2011)

Dat hammer plus Doom beam assist.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2011)

I like vs ppl with Tron, a string into bold move, delay second, hammer.

happy birthdaaaaay to me~


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 24, 2011)

Who do you play, dude?  Dante/Tron/?

You should join the church of Viper.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2011)

I play team sell out

Dante/Wesker/Akuma

I was thinking of picking up Viper for UMvC3, cause she's relatively unchanged + optic blast buff.. plus I heard her seismo strings aren't as tight timing wise in marvel as SF. 

Is her bnb relatively the same? If so I'll pick her up.

by ppl with Tron, I meant, you string to bold move, and they mash tron, and you hit both chars with hammer, not that I'm using her.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 24, 2011)

Team Noel Brown.  Smh at you bbq, smh.  

And her Seimos is pretty easy to get down in practice.  Keeping inputs precise under pressure is a different story though.  

The BnB I do with Viper in MvC3 is cr.M, cr.H, 623L, IAD, j.H, j.S, 5M, 5H, 623L, IAD, j.H, j.S, 5M, 5H, 5S, j.M, j.M, j.H, 9, j.M, j.H, j.S, land, call Dante, 623L, 2148L (TK Light Burning Kick) xx 214+ATK+ATK.  Then if I have the meter for it, I DT into Dante, who can do sj. Hammer, 3HHHH~6H~S+A, j.S, 623M~623M, 6H~S+A~214H~HHH xx 236+ATK+ATK.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought Noel uses Wolvie, not Dante?

If he does, I started this team when he _was_ using Wolvie.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 24, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I thought Noel uses Wolvie, not Dante?
> 
> If he does, I started this team when he _was_ using Wolvie.


Oh that's right, he uses Wolvie, my bad.  Yipes uses Dante/Wesker/Akuma.  Smh.mov at Yipes as well.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2011)

My only beef is Viper seems best up front, but, I like Dante in front because he has a pretty much anywhere 100% on every char for just one meter + lvl1 XF.

Shrug.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2011)

like it.

Was more interested in Iron Fist sum up than PW though.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2011)

IF looks fun, I might dick around with him a bit. But I doubt he'll make my team.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 26, 2011)

Iron Fist looks fun once you break him down, Phoenix Wright will be a ton of fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2011)

next episode is Vergil, really interested to look at some combo possibilities... 

about IF, i still don't see a proper way to get in with him, especially with a poor air-game..  but his combos look sweet..


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> about IF, i still don't see a proper way to get in with him, especially with a poor air-game..  but his combos look sweet..


Assists are how you're gonna get in with Iron Fist.

And I'm more interested to see Vergil's strengths as an anchor, honestly.  That's where he seems best.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Assists are how you're gonna get in with Iron Fist.
> 
> And I'm more interested to see Vergil's strengths as an anchor, honestly.  That's where he seems best.



i dunno, will have to try some teams with him.. vergil fits in every position tbh


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> about IF, i still don't see a proper way to get in with him, especially with a poor air-game..  but his combos look sweet..



same way you get in with She-Hulk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> same way you get in with She-Hulk.



he has an epic long-range slide + epic lights + start up > torpedo/closeline with assist? :amazed


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2011)

She Hulk doesn't get in with the slide, specifically.. But ground control, and anti air assists to control the air. Why do you think most She Hulk teams, besides Combofiend, run her along side either Tron or Akuma?

Iron Fist looks like he'll probably do similar job, so long as there's a decent anti air assist that he can confirm hits off of.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2011)

her move-set works for ground control though.. its very dynamic.. i don't see it with IF.. i wanna like him though, so i'll play with him.. that charging kick that gives a wall bounce is something to look at..


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2011)

He has the speed to chase you down, rekkas look they provide decent pressure, and if he has an assist that can prevent you from jumping to back him, he'd be a real threat.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I will mostly play Vergil on point.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll probably use Vergil second. Depending on how well he works with my team I might make it Hulk/Vergil/Doom (at the moment its Hulk/Dante/Doom). Im interested in using him Captain America as well in Cap/Vergil/x.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> He has the speed to chase you down, rekkas look they provide decent pressure, and if he has an assist that can prevent you from jumping to back him, he'd be a real threat.



which one is the rekkas again?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2011)

Pretty much all his specials make rekkas, if I understood max's video.

Rekkas are basically any set of moves that chain specials IE Fei Long's Rekkaken (where it got the name). Basically being able to cancel any of his specials into his other specials, up to 3 times in a consecutive chain.

If any of them end with plus frames on block his pressure game will definitely be sick. Especially if you can stagger them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2011)

Iron Fist looks like a good battery to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Pretty much all his specials make rekkas, if I understood max's video.
> 
> Rekkas are basically any set of moves that chain specials IE Fei Long's Rekkaken (where it got the name). Basically being able to cancel any of his specials into his other specials, up to 3 times in a consecutive chain.
> 
> If any of them end with plus frames on block his pressure game will definitely be sick. Especially if you can stagger them.



well yeah.. he's great at chaining and combo n stuff.. but i fear if i use him i might get zoned the fuck out.. and there are much better rushdown characters out there..


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Iron Fist looks like a good battery to me.


I think so too, especially considering he has a "build meter" powerup.


Khris said:


> well yeah.. he's great at chaining and combo n stuff.. *but i fear if i use him* i might get zoned the fuck out.. and *there are much better rushdown characters out there..*


This is exactly the type of mindset that is killing character diversity in competitive MvC3.  People adopt such a "Why bother?" attitude towards so many characters who, if they took seriously and invested time in, could blow people up.  Everything thinks characters like Skrull, Jill, Chris, and Felicia are trash, yet you see players like Wind Zero and DJ Kuoshen blow people up with those characters all the time.  Grimy Grizzly was the first person to show me how much Captain America was capable of, and he has what seems like an okay team at best on paper (Cap/Skrull/Doom).  Yet again, he wins quite a lot amongst a sea of high tier teams.  Combofiend is a bit of a stretch in this example, but none of his characters (SHulk/Task/Spencer) are really broken at all, they're just good.  Spencer isn't even that good of an anchor in my opinion, but Combofiend makes him work, and I doubt that character would get as much rep as he does currently if it weren't for Combofiend.  

Long story short, man: If you want to play Iron Fist, then build a team and just play Iron Fist.  Don't worry about getting kept out (Which I don't think you'll have a problem with anyway), just find ways to deal with it.  All the tools you need are right there in the game, all you have to do is find and use them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I think so too, especially considering he has a "build meter" powerup.
> 
> This is exactly the type of mindset that is killing character diversity in competitive MvC3.  People adopt such a "Why bother?" attitude towards so many characters who, if they took seriously and invested time in, could blow people up.  Everything thinks characters like Skrull, Jill, Chris, and Felicia are trash, yet you see players like Wind Zero and DJ Kuoshen blow people up with those characters all the time.  Grimy Grizzly was the first person to show me how much Captain America was capable of, and he has what seems like an okay team at best on paper (Cap/Skrull/Doom).  Yet again, he wins quite a lot amongst a sea of high tier teams.  Combofiend is a bit of a stretch in this example, but none of his characters (SHulk/Task/Spencer) are really broken at all, they're just good.  Spencer isn't even that good of an anchor in my opinion, but Combofiend makes him work, and I doubt that character would get as much rep as he does currently if it weren't for Combofiend.
> 
> Long story short, man: If you want to play Iron Fist, then build a team and just play Iron Fist.  Don't worry about getting kept out (Which I don't think you'll have a problem with anyway), just find ways to deal with it.  All the tools you need are right there in the game, all you have to do is find and use them.






its not like i will never ever touch him 

you'd be surprised at the amount of teams i have.. 

but when it comes to srs-mode, he won't help me much..


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 27, 2011)

Lots of text ≠ angry

And judging by that last sentence, you didn't understand what I said anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2011)

i understood you.. i made ironman work for me in vanilla even before his BnB was figured.. i'll try him out.. like i said; i have loads of teams anyways..


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 27, 2011)

Cool.  I want to see you get top 8 with Iron Fist now.  No joke.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwgRrEdwPi0&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Dark Matter is beastly


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2011)

Dat XFC Vergil Happy Birthday.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Phoenix Wright is going to be wet. Curious what assists would go well with him.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Phoenix Wright is going to be wet. Curious what assists would go well with him.


Anything fullscreen is my guess.


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

I hate using Doom and Magneto though. Feels awkward playing with them.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I hate using Doom and Magneto though. Feels awkward playing with them.


Other fullscreen assists:

Vergil Rapid Slash
Iron Fist Kick
Iron Man Unibeam
Strange Bolts of Bolthakk
Strider Gram
Task Front Arrows
Shuma Mystic Ray
Arthur Daggers

Other good assists that'll probably work:
Dorm Dark Hole
Dante (All Assists)
Ammy Cold Star
Hsien Ko (forget the name, one where she swings and stuff) + Gold Armor
Zero Ryuengen + Sougenmu
Hawkeye Triple Arrows
Nemesis Rockets
Sent Drones
Ghost Rider Heartless Spire
Cap Am Shield Slash
Hulk Gamma Wave/Gamma Charge


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2011)

Doom is epic man. 
especially with his new jumping S


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

This game doesn't look fun to play anymore. What are they doing?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> This game doesn't look fun to play anymore. What are they doing?



Like you even played the game before.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

I did play the game and it needs more characters,stages,game modes and better online. MVC online is a joke and will never change.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I did play the game and it needs more characters,stages,game modes and better online. MVC online is a joke and will never change.



Ever heard of Ultimate?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

Why is this game called Ultimate.

Should be called Minor Updated MVC3

MUMVC3


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Why is this game called Ultimate.
> 
> Should be called Minor Updated MVC3
> 
> MUMVC3



12 new characters, Air X-Factor, and new moves for every character is far from minor, the whole way the game is played is changed.

I'm sure Mugen can give you everything you ever wanted though, so just stick to that.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

Why would I play mugen when I want to play MUMVC3 online? 

Two different games

The whole gameplay is just a small update. 

So why are you defending this game again? This game doesn't have enough content.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> The whole gameplay is just a small update.
> 
> So why are you defending this game again? This game doesn't have enough content.



Well name me another fighter that added 12 new characters in one update(Not sequel)?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

Doesn't matter because I'm not concerned about other fighters. I'm talking about the minor updates they are doing to this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Doesn't matter because I'm not concerned about other fighters. I'm talking about the minor updates they are doing to this game.



Meaning you have no ground to stand on, this is actually a generous amount of content, and more than any update has ever offered at discount price.

You want to see minor, look at Blazblue CS Extend coming out with only 1 character added, just one for the same price.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

Generous amount of content? Yeah right why are people still making DLC threads then? You may have a character in this game but you can never replace him unless you share the same name. This game has small updates nothing major. 40 dollars isn't bad but this game still lacks variety, modes and characters. 12 characters is a small update. Still not enough to make people buy this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Nature Troll said:
			
		

> Still not enough to make people buy this game.



I'm just gonna quit while I'm ahead. 

Cashcom can be assholes, but this a good offer no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

A good offer? 


No not really. 


If they added more "minor updates" go this game sure but not right now.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 28, 2011)

-No blocking during airdashes (other than b, ub, and d/b obv)
-Air X-Factor
-Balance changes to the whole cast
-Removal of DHC trick
-Removal of invincible assists
-Change to HSD and meter-building

Explain to me how any of this is minor.  I guarantee you are wrong anyway, but I'm happy to hear you out.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

And they could just added that to the original MVC3 game. MUVC3 has nothing major to offer.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2011)

With Tears on ignore my boarding experience is 10x more enjoyable.

Part of me is tempted to click view post just to witness him fail..... nawww.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 28, 2011)

@Breeze: As I thought, you truly don't comprehend the amount of testing that would have needed to be done to address those issues.  The community found, in 8 months, what would have taken about 3-4 years+ for a small team of testers to come across.  With those new factors coming into play, the entire meta game is changed.  Removal of DHC glitch alone changes the focus of the game.  I wouldn't expect you to get that though, as it is quite clear you don't understand how this game really works.  Again, these are major changes, not just a matter of adding or subtracting.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

MUVC3 is not a major changed, nothing dynamic changed. You can't do that when this game doesn't havent enough content.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> @Breeze: As I thought, you truly don't comprehend the amount of testing that would have needed to be done to address those issues.  The community found, in 8 months, what would have taken about 3-4 years+ for a small team of testers to come across.  With those new factors coming into play, the entire meta game is changed.  Removal of DHC glitch alone changes the focus of the game.  I wouldn't expect you to get that though, as it is quite clear you don't understand how this game really works.  Again, these are major changes, not just a matter of adding or subtracting.



just type his name in the ignore box in your CP, dude.

save the headache.

"you can lead a scrub to water, but, you can't make it think"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> MUVC3 is not a major changed, nothing dynamic changed. You can't do that when this game doesn't havent enough content.



So all the changes to the X-Factor which is an absolute game changing update, balancing changes to pretty much every character from the original game, 2 new modes with a card based system that screws with the whole gameplay design and 12 new characters totaling a cast of 48 character for 40 bucks is a joke to you?

Remember when i asked you why Capcom has been screwing for *8* years and you replied me with 3 games that were 3 years old tops and this one that's less than 1 year old?

I'm beginning to understand why your rep bar is a bright shade of red.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

It's not worth the money unless they keep adding "minor" updates. Capcom always under delivers when it comes to MVC3 series.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> just type his name in the ignore box in your CP, dude.
> 
> save the headache.
> 
> "you can lead a scrub to water, but, you can't make it think"


Smh, you're right, man.  Is done now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

We haven't played in a while Heaven, you free later?


----------



## Miracle Sun (Oct 28, 2011)

You know, sometimes you're just wrong.  It's better to admit it, and stop.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 28, 2011)

Nope and oh yeah....

No


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Smh, you're right, man.  Is done now.



Word.

Anybody that views this thread on the reg should ignore that fuck-twat. Improves thread quality by like 600%


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Ignoring the usual NB banter....

Hey guys, I was thinking. I'm off Saturday for once and I was wondering do you guys want to have a get together online on PSN and play each other? I haven't popped in a fighting game in awhile since I was pre occupied with Fate/Stay night game.


EDIT: bbq, I need him not ignored so I can get a laugh every once and awhile.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 28, 2011)

What time?  I can do it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ignoring the usual NB banter....
> 
> Hey guys, I was thinking. I'm off Saturday for once and I was wondering do you guys want to have a get together online on PSN and play each other? I haven't popped in a fighting game in awhile since I was pre occupied with Fate/Stay night game.



MvC3 and Arcana, lets do eet.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't have Arcana though, and dun wanna buy it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2011)

MvC3 in a lobby with more than two people is torture, those bouncing cards are the worst kind of tease there is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I don't have Arcana though, and dun wanna buy it.



You should of already bought it, great and fun game. 


But really you can just stick around for the MvC3 part.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> MvC3 in a lobby with more than two people is torture, those bouncing cards are the worst kind of tease there is.



I can't wait till spectator is up in UMVC3.


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> What time?  I can do it.



Um, how about around 3PM EST?



Sephiroth said:


> MvC3 and Arcana, lets do eet.


Sure, I'll play you in Arcana too.

After preordering KOFXIII and UMvC3 I'm in a fighting game playing mood now.



Violent-nin said:


> MvC3 in a lobby with more than two people is torture, those bouncing cards are the worst kind of tease there is.



Well, hope you guys have mics. 

Nah, I'm pretty patient if I'm playing with people on my friends list.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2011)

RR = Big Guns.. show em already


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't wait for Rocket Raccoon and Frank.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 30, 2011)

That smiley is _*AMAZING! *_


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 30, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> That smiley is _*AMAZING! *_



Indeed


----------



## valerian (Oct 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]y1EWlR_utK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MS81 (Oct 30, 2011)

I seriously wished Capcom would've thought of having Donovan,Demitri, or anyone from Red Earth.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2FYRfmW36k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2011)

Nah mang Kenji all day.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Haggar assist is nerfed, even though I use it, it still makes me happy.

Easy for my Wolverine to deal with, but hit my Wesker even while using only lows.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

20 minutes until Rocket Raccoon and Frank West are revealed.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2011)

Who cares

Overrated characters anyways


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> 20 minutes until Rocket Raccoon and Frank West are revealed.



My body is ready for the Raccoon.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't even know what Nature Breeze said, but it was probably done someone neg rep him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2011)

everyone please, don't mind the trolling breeze.. 

on-topic: OMG HYPE


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't like your opinion so youre trolling! 


They should of just put in the top requested DLC characters especially the Japan one.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> My body is ready for the Raccoon.



Me too! I am to hyped for him!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> 20 minutes until Rocket Raccoon and Frank West are revealed.



Wait, what? Where?


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Is it just me, or am I the only one not interested in Rocket Raccoon? I'm actually interested in how Frank West plays more so.

I would love to eat my words and end up hyped for the little critter though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm interested in how broken the little guy will be.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

AHRB fo lyf?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

I LOVE THE SMELL OF NAPALM IN THE MORNING!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 31, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I LOVE THE SMELL OF NAPALM IN THE MORNING!



Airstrike Suckaz!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Suddenly Testament style gameplay.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

Never thought I'd say this, but Rocket looks absolutely beast.  I really think I would have hella fun playing as him.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, RR looks fun, but not what I hoped for.

PW/Ammy/Doom it is!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

Another member of the inevitable Doom train, I see.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

Haha, I actually had Doom on my team in vanilla. Zero/Ammy/Doom.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

Same here.  Dante/Wolv/Doom.  Dropping Doom though, because Vergil and Strider.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Love the accent.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

YOU FUCKING FURRY


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lRiT9JRPU_o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dnZFxsZHxTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Frank is more awesome than he was in TvC.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, FW looks fucking hilarious.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> YOU FUCKING FURRY



I can't help it, the accent is too awesome.

But really, he reminds me of Bucky so much, personality and everything, so gonna love playing him.


----------



## Kanali (Oct 31, 2011)

Seth Killian demonstrating Rocket Racoon and Frank West.


----------



## valerian (Oct 31, 2011)

RR looks good but he doesn't seem like a character I'll play as. 

Frank looks a lot better than I thought he'd be.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Crazy wake up options with those traps and full screen control, long distance pokes, 8 way dash, teleport+invincibility, hovering, and an air dash attack on top of being the smallest character, he looks scary as fuck.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2011)

RR vs Frank gameplay


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 31, 2011)

Now we wait till release.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 31, 2011)

Rocket Raccoon looks gangster as fuck.

Big ass guns and Full Metal Jacket quotes? I'm in.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 31, 2011)

I was expecting RR to be a bit more flashy and with more laser based moves, but he's still pretty cool. My main will still be Storm/Akuma/???. Don't know who else to round off the team really.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess I'll eat my words. RR looks dope.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2011)

RR has the best death quote in the game


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

What did he say? 

I'll kill you, you son of a bitch?


----------



## LayZ (Oct 31, 2011)

Double R looks mangy. In a good way.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnZFxsZHxTM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRiT9JRPU_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Bit too late Deathgunny.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 31, 2011)

Now it's easy access!


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 31, 2011)

RR looks so sick, that accent.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2011)

MvC official finally uploaded the vids


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 31, 2011)

I see that Frank West's photos make him level up, but what does that do for him gameplay wise? (I've never played Dead Rising so forgive my ignorance if it applies).


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

Krich2nd said:


> I see that Frank West's photos make him level up, but what does that do for him gameplay wise? (I've never played Dead Rising so forgive my ignorance if it applies).



S-Kill explains it here.  I've mostly seen it affect Frank's normals.  Lvl. 4 Paddlesaw normals is woah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]lRiT9JRPU_o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dnZFxsZHxTM[/YOUTUBE]



OMG ROCKET RACCOON, troll much? 

West looks good as well.. overall i am totally happy with the 12 new characters


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2011)

Both West and Raccoon look fun, doubt they'll steal a spot on my main team but I'll definitely mess around with both.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

Log-trap assist, yes/yes?


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Log-trap assist, yes/yes?



Yes fucking yes.

I've been saying since the leak that my team would be Lei Lei/RR/PW but I was afraid that RR wouldn't have an assist to help PW gather evidence and I would just have to deal with it. But that log trap assist is fucking PERFECT.

Maya and Gold Lei Lei on the ground and RR Log Trap for anti-air.

Nov.15 are you here yet?


----------



## LayZ (Oct 31, 2011)

delirium said:


> Yes fucking yes.
> 
> I've been saying since the leak that my team would be Lei Lei/RR/PW but I was afraid that RR wouldn't have an assist to help PW gather evidence and I would just have to deal with it. But that log trap assist is fucking PERFECT.
> 
> ...


So not looking forward to playing you. 

I still have no idea who to run in Ultimate. I guess, it will sort itself out over time.


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 31, 2011)

Wait a minute....

'That's for letting them mess up Raccoon City, ya wanker!' - Rocket Raccoon dialogue when beating Chris Redfield.

TAKE MY MONEY CAPCOM!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 31, 2011)

Hahaha RR looks so awesome. He's exactly what this game needs right now in terms of character.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol TF2 hat-tip.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> Wait a minute....
> 
> 'That's for letting them mess up Raccoon City, ya wanker!' - Rocket Raccoon dialogue when beating Chris Redfield.
> 
> TAKE MY MONEY CAPCOM!!



Okay, this is too much win for the game to handle 

and Log-Trap assist  

I can't wait till Max or someone good uses him..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 31, 2011)

I want to see Frank shove the Servbot head on Tron


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2011)

LayZ said:


> So not looking forward to playing you.
> 
> I still have no idea who to run in Ultimate. I guess, it will sort itself out over time.



We won't be able to run anymore matches. I moved out of my apartment and was using my roommates 360 to play marvel. I'm on ps3 now. Our Lei Lei mirrors used to be the shit though haha.

I'm definitely going to keep my Tasky/Spencer team though, They'll pretty much be the same characters in Ultimate and it was such a good fucking combo. Taskys Web Swing cancel is gonna be pretty godlike, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

Sell your PS3 and get a 360 #winning


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

LayZ said:


> So not looking forward to playing you.
> 
> I still have no idea who to run in Ultimate. I guess, it will sort itself out over time.


Well, I'm assuming you play Viper, and she's still gonna be #1, so why not play her?


Hangat?r said:


> Sell your 360 and get a PS3 #winning


Fixed.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

Ps3 online is fail.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 31, 2011)

online in a fighting game?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

PS3 online being bad is an outdated misconception at best.


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Sell your PS3 and get a 360 #winning



Totally considering just saving up for one. I miss Live 



CosmicCastaway said:


> Well, I'm assuming you play Viper, and she's still gonna be #1, so why not play her?
> 
> Fixed.



A lotta folks are hyping Viper to be #1 right now but I think she's more on par with Mags. I'd take Logan, Zero and Dante over Viper.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

delirium said:


> A lotta folks are hyping Viper to be #1 right now but I think she's more on par with Mags. I'd take Logan, Zero and Dante over Viper.


Then you really just need to do some reading, man.  Viper's OP, she just has an execution barrier.  I play Viper, Dante, and Logan, and I can tell you straight up Viper is better than both of those characters.  And just from what I know about Zero (having played against him and researched him), he's probably closer to #6-7.

Btw, my top 5 (in order): Viper, Dante, Wolverine, Phoenix, Magneto


----------



## LayZ (Oct 31, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Well, I'm assuming you play Viper, and she's still gonna be #1, so why not play her?


I play Viper casually for fun.  In a game full of one hit kills and questionable online play, running Viper competitively if too frustrating for me.

I ran X-23/Hsien Ko/Wolvie. 



delirium said:


> We won't be able to run anymore matches. I moved out of my apartment and was using my roommates 360 to play marvel. I'm on ps3 now. Our Lei Lei mirrors used to be the shit though haha.
> 
> I'm definitely going to keep my Tasky/Spencer team though, They'll pretty much be the same characters in Ultimate and it was such a good fucking combo. Taskys Web Swing cancel is gonna be pretty godlike, too.


We had a lot of great matches. I learned so much.

You should, that team was a problem. I'm gonna change my team because they had a hard time getting in against good keep away. With an increase of those type characters introduced, I'm going to come up with something different.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 31, 2011)

I would not think Viper is cut out to make even Top 5 in regular MvC3 simply because of the DHC glitch. Phoenix and Wolverine are undisputed tops in the game. With characters like Magneto, Wesker, Dante, and Zero floating around after them because those characters can either receive or give out the DHC glitch. If you're not abusing on the Top 2 characters and not using the DHC glitch,  you better be abusing Haggar or Tron assist.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I would not think Viper is cut out to make even Top 5 in regular MvC3 simply because of the DHC glitch. Phoenix and Wolverine are undisputed tops in the game. With characters like Magneto, Wesker, Dante, and Zero floating around after them because those characters can either receive or give out the DHC glitch. If you're not abusing on the Top 2 characters and not using the DHC glitch,  you better be abusing Haggar or Tron assist.


Viper does DHC glitch-level damage without the DHC glitch, not to mention her non-XF infinites.  She is a clear counter to Phoenix (Especially when paired with Dante).  Her Seismic Hammer is arguably the best special in the game (Don't even get me started on that move), her movement is some of the best (tri-dash + Viper Ball), moves with invincibility on them (That she can combo out of), builds a lot of meter, etc.  Like I said, I suggest just going to SRK's C. Viper forums and reading up.

Viper/Dante/Magneto is like, one of the best teams in the game, for crying out loud.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> PS3 online being bad is an outdated misconception at best.


No, I'm afraid not. I wish it was as good as Live, but it'll never be. 


delirium said:


> Totally considering just saving up for one. I miss Live


Indizzle.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No, I'm afraid not. I wish it was as good as Live, but it'll never be.


We won't have this discussion then, k? k.

New topic: Now that all the reveals are done, who is the one character from each side that you all are the most hyped to try out on release?

Vergil and Doctor Strange for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

Concession accepted.

PW and RR for me, but I won't use the latter unless I want to be a massive dick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2011)

Nemesis and Phoenix Wright.


----------



## valerian (Oct 31, 2011)

Ghost Rider and Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2011)

Nova and Vergil


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2011)

postcount +1


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 31, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I would not think Viper is cut out to make even Top 5 in regular MvC3 simply because of the DHC glitch. Phoenix and Wolverine are undisputed tops in the game. With characters like Magneto, Wesker, Dante, and Zero floating around after them because those characters can either receive or give out the DHC glitch. If you're not abusing on the Top 2 characters and not using the DHC glitch,  you better be abusing Haggar or Tron assist.



This. This is MvC3.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2011)

iron fist and nova


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Vergil and Phoenix Wright

Could I say Nemesis too? Cause he looks pretty awesome too.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 31, 2011)

Hawkeye and Frank West


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 31, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Viper does DHC glitch-level damage without the DHC glitch, not to mention her non-XF infinites.  She is a clear counter to Phoenix (Especially when paired with Dante).  Her Seismic Hammer is arguably the best special in the game (Don't even get me started on that move), her movement is some of the best (tri-dash + Viper Ball), moves with invincibility on them (That she can combo out of), builds a lot of meter, etc.  Like I said, I suggest just going to SRK's C. Viper forums and reading up.
> 
> Viper/Dante/Magneto is like, one of the best teams in the game, for crying out loud.



I'm not saying she can't be a top tier character, but as of the game's current state she is not up to par yet. MarlinePie is pretty much the best Viper player in MvC3 and he hasn't even placed Top 8 consistently at a major.

You can read up and theorize all of these reasons as to why Viper is like the best in the game but in the end it is still theory fighter. Results speaks a lot more than theory. The argument of her "hidden potential" is being defended by one reason and that is the execution barrier. Then again you can say that with anybody, if I can hit my combos all the time and use my in theory good move that beats out X move/character at this moment...of course I'm gonna win all the time.

She'll have more breathing room now in UMvC3 because Haggar and Tron is getting nerfed. So we'll see in the next installment.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 31, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm not saying she can't be a top tier character, but as of the game's current state she is not up to par yet. MarlinePie is pretty much the best Viper player in MvC3 and he hasn't even placed Top 8 consistently at a major.
> 
> You can read up and theorize all of these reasons as to why Viper is like the best in the game but in the end it is still theory fighter. Results speaks a lot more than theory. The argument of her "hidden potential" is being defended by one reason and that is the execution barrier. Then again you can say that with anybody, if I can hit my combos all the time and use my in theory good move that beats out X move/character at this moment...of course I'm gonna win all the time.
> 
> She'll have more breathing room now in UMvC3 because Haggar and Tron is getting nerfed. So we'll see in the next installment.


MarlinPie places pretty well in tournaments to be honest (I think there's only been a couple where he didn't go top 8, but I'm prepared to be wrong), and he's even won a major with Viper.  He also doesn't know how to block, but that's not Viper's fault.  KBeast and Chrisis are two other Viper players that are consistently doing very well in tournament also, so I suggest looking into them.

I am not theory-fighting, either.  I have seen Viper's shenanigans for myself, as well as done them, and I can tell you for a fact that most matches are pretty free for Viper when it comes down to it.  Her potential isn't hidden at all, nor have I ever claimed it to be so.  Viper's spot as #1 is pretty crystal clear to me, but unfortunately people just take it on principle and faith that Logan and Jean are the best, which is an uneducated summary of MvC3.0 at best.  The execution barrier is obviously there, but really, just watch some matches from any of those three players, and you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2011)

Hulks intro line vs Phoenix Wright:

"Why suit man object so much. Hulk supposed to be angry one!"


----------



## Kanali (Nov 1, 2011)

Vergil and possibly Ghost Rider are the only ones Im remotely interested in. Im more excited about the changes to old characters since 2/3 of my team got buffed and the last one is relatively unchanged (Hulk/Dante/Doom)


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr. Strange and Vergil


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 1, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> We won't have this discussion then, k? k.
> 
> New topic: Now that all the reveals are done, who is the one character from each side that you all are the most hyped to try out on release?
> 
> Vergil and Doctor Strange for me.



Not realy hype for any capcom this time.

I'm mostly looking forward to Iron Fist/Rocket Rac as far as newcomers go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Hulks intro line vs Phoenix Wright:
> 
> "Why suit man object so much. Hulk supposed to be angry one!"



the fellas who worked on these lines deserve some kind of reward


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 1, 2011)

why is ultimate coming out 9 months after vanilla you ask?


> Marvel is a big company that has their own schedule of licenses with windows," Killian explained. "They have a huge impact on things like that. To have the wide range of characters we've been able to have in the game...
> 
> "We have the license for this specific game, but other companies outside of Capcom have licenses for other Marvel games that impinge. So we have to find specific times where we're able to release products. It's on the Capcom side and on the Marvel side."


which makes sense, MVC 2 had 1 version (opposed to the usual 3+ capcom fighters usually have) and the limited release on ps2 and xbox. they lost the marvel license so they couldnt produce anymore. and capcom is a company and companies got to make those moniez. (but at the same time i bet capcom did get a longer  license from marvel)

*Asked why these updates weren't offered via DLC, Killian responded with:*


> "Japan is still very much not a DLC market. DLC sales in general in Japan are vastly lower than they are here, even with popular games. DLC is not as much of a going concern. And online gaming in general is a lower adoption rate. The percentage of people playing any given title online in Japan is much lower.


which of course is bullshit, im willing to put money down that america and europe have the highest sales/playtime/skill than japan in this game. but of course for tourney/money(for the consumer) reasons it was better for this to be a disc based release than a culmination of dlc products.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 1, 2011)

I like their reasoning why UMVC3 is coming out 9 months later. They have a good reason for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

why are people sweating over a DLC update.. retail-disc 95% more efficient.. you don't wanna go to your friends house with a vanilla MVC(just cuz he was either cheap or has no internet) when you were used to Ultimate.. this way, you can simply bring your Ultimate copy and play there..


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 1, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I like their reasoning why UMVC3 is coming out 9 months later. They have a good reason for this.



Indeed they do.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]p8qwNZvAvBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 2, 2011)

Stop teasing me, Max!  I want to play this game so damn bad!  13 more days!  Get HYPE!


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Indeed they do.



I was being sarcastic. That was a cop out answer. The polls in Japan speak for themselves.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I was being sarcastic. That was a cop out answer. The polls in Japan speak for themselves.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 3, 2011)

Phoenix Wright LVL3 Montage: Marvel Side

[YOUTUBE]RY3gMdT7j6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 3, 2011)

ROCKET RACCOON & FRANK WEST Breakdown by Maximilian 

[YOUTUBE]uMc7EDJeqEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hellou (Nov 3, 2011)

So is anyone gonna play Spider-Man?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2011)

hellou said:


> So is anyone gonna play Spider-Man?



If he is better.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 7, 2011)

Liking the remix of Adam the Ass-Clown boss battle as Frank's theme


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 7, 2011)

pre ordered from amazon..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 8, 2011)

Someone on GAF got it urley and is answering questions

He also confirmed that Wright's lvl 3 + X-Facter = 1.08 million damage

[YOUTUBE]_mr-5hVWxlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 8, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> He also confirmed that Wright's lvl 3 + X-Facter = 1.08 million damage



That's an obscene amount of damage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2011)

Krich2nd said:


> That's an obscene amount of damage.



not that it matters anyways.. any lvl3 + x-factor can kill a character already..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 8, 2011)

Features the final build of Ultimate


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jJ0aKBlnB4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2zWn_RFJ8Ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 9, 2011)

Less than a week away. I'm too excited for this to come out!


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 9, 2011)

already got preorder from amazon, shipping the day of


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 9, 2011)

Pre-ordered from gamestop.  My homies and I are gonna tear shit up at the midnight release.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 9, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> already got preorder from amazon, shipping the day of



Same.

No stopping after work, no nothin'. Just come straight home and have the game at the crib.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

The 15th right?

I work that day but off the following day. Beasty. No sense for me to preorder though, I'll just pick it up the following day.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> The 15th right?
> 
> I work that day but off the following day. Beasty. No sense for me to preorder though, I'll just pick it up the following day.



Well you get the free femme pack at least.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> The 15th right?
> 
> I work that day but off the following day. Beasty. No sense for me to preorder though, I'll just pick it up the following day.



thought about requesting the 16th day off tbh


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well you get the free femme pack at least.


Fuck is that? 

A preorder bonus from Gamestop? I like free shit so...I may preorder.



bbq sauce said:


> thought about requesting the 16th day off tbh



If you do, I'd play with you.

I'll probably only be using the new characters so I'm going to lose alot at first.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck is that?
> 
> A preorder bonus from Gamestop? I like free shit so...I may preorder.



Yeah, costumes for Chunli, X-23, Storm, and Morrigan.



Wesker's is the first time I've wanted to buy a costume.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck is that?
> 
> A preorder bonus from Gamestop? I like free shit so...I may preorder.
> 
> ...



Unless the netcode is VASTLY improved, I'm not playing this game online.

I'm prob using at least 2 new chars, maybe 3.. if I use a returning char, though, prob not going to be one I played in vanilla MvC3.

Unless Fist turns out shitty, then I'll run back to Dante.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 9, 2011)

I wonder if everyone will jump off Wesker for good now for all the new hotness, it would be nice to have less mirror matches. 

Teleporting away from each other just looks silly.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Unless the netcode is VASTLY improved, I'm not playing this game online.
> 
> I'm prob using at least 2 new chars, maybe 3.. if I use a returning char, though, prob not going to be one I played in vanilla MvC3.
> 
> Unless Fist turns out shitty, then I'll run back to Dante.


I really want to feel Phoenix Wright and Vergil out, especially the former.

Sucks you aren't playing online. No one I know locally likes playing MvC3 because its too complicated or something for them and cause I keep picking X-23 with Wesker.



Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, costumes for Chunli, X-23, Storm, and Morrigan.
> 
> 
> 
> Wesker's is the first time I've wanted to buy a costume.



*looks at post*

*now walking to Gamestop to preorder*


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I wonder if everyone will jump off Wesker for good now for all the new hotness, it would be nice to have less mirror matches.
> 
> Teleporting away from each other just looks silly.



Well, Wesker still works good for X-23 I believe. Your Wesker was tight btw.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 9, 2011)

Getting excited about Minor Updated MVC3?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 9, 2011)

> too complicated



                              .


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 9, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Getting excited about Minor Updated MVC3?



Did I just hear something? Oh nevermind it was just a breeze.



Esura said:


> Well, Wesker still works good for X-23 I believe. Your Wesker was tight btw.



Thanks, gonna have to relearn stuff come ultimate.


----------



## Jing (Nov 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP1Sx7ZVd3k&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
"That's for letting them mess up Raccoon City, ya wanker."  Wow.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 9, 2011)

Rocket Raccoon got that KonohaReach syndrome. I wonder if he'll be able to do the up-up instant float into overhead like Storm can..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2011)

YES PLEASE.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



LOL they still have the chest piece on her, although they had no choice but to leave it though since her gameplay is primarily based off RE5's possessed Jill.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 10, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Best part about that is that they are unlocked from the start.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 10, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Best part about that is that they are unlocked from the start.



they should be, i already payed for these characters

just incase people didnt know, jill and shuma are still on disc dlc, if you didnt buy them in vanilla, you wont have them in ultimate


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> they should be, i already payed for these characters
> 
> just incase people didnt know, jill and shuma are still on disc dlc, if you didnt buy them in vanilla, you wont have them in ultimate



I still found this to be an odd move personally. From my understanding, the DLC didn't sell so hot. Should of gave purchasers of the DLC some other DLC bonus while keeping the characters unlocked for everyone or something considering that Blazblue CS Extend is going to have all the DLC characters on disc unlocked. It doesn't really matter to though me as I got the Jill DLC awhile back already and I care not for Shuma, but food for thought.


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 10, 2011)

Dat Multi-Eyed bastard


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 10, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going.....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Deathgun (Nov 10, 2011)

Dat leveling tech. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HwIolcPapw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2011)

RE3 Jill is a nice plus


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 11, 2011)

Ghost Rider...is pretty fucken good.

Edit:
Oh yea, Objection Mode Phoenix Wright on assist is the best assist in the game. He gets full body invincibility the whole animation. So even the assist where he just walks at you with his paper will be full body invincible.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought they were trying to avoid that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

Phoenix Wright does not follow the new rules it seems.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I thought they were trying to avoid that.



He's Phoenix Wright. Y'know, the biggest badass in the _entire_ game.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2011)

Imma keep trying to get good with zero, probably use iron fist and someone else


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR0sNXGpR_Q&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 11, 2011)

More Capcom trolling in Nova's ending

[YOUTUBE]0_Ueyw7bmUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2011)

capcom loves trolling, from thors new ending


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

To hell with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who already got the game. :33


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow...I would hate to be a hardcore Megaman and fighting game fan right now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks to me more like classic Megaman will be chosen not X for DLC.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

Classic Mega Man would be dope. They would need to overhaul his gameplay though like they did with Jill.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2011)

Classic zero (the one from the x series, not the zero/exe/whatever) is my fav megaman character so im already happy


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

I was never a big Zero fan. I was always a Protoman/Blues fan though, which Zero seems to be inspired from appearance wise.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2011)

i really hope they add roll with a megabuster as dlc, that would be the best trolling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> capcom loves trolling, from thors new ending



i don't see this as a troll though... this just proves Megaman will be DLC.. 



Violent-nin said:


> To hell with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who already got the game. :33



agree 

btw, sorry in advance if i ever get the game before you 

but with MW3 and Uncharted 3, i do see myself getting it early.. my "guy" will inform me tomorrow


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i really hope they add roll with a megabuster as dlc, that would be the best trolling.



I would love to add Roll to my team, if she gets major buffs or TvC that is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> More Capcom trolling in Nova's ending
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0_Ueyw7bmUE[/YOUTUBE]



If Capcom comes out with a Mega Corps Zero costume then this trolling will be for the better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2011)

is there a link to all of these profiles?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 11, 2011)

This game hits our local gamestore the same day as Skyward sword..

I've been waiting/hyped for this game for so long and now it seems I won't be able to get it on the day it's getting released due to Skyward Sword's and, possibly, the Zelda 3DS bundle's costs. 

But I'm not sure if I'll get the Zelda 3DS bundle as that, along with the Skyward Sword bundle, _is_ alot of money to spend practically at once. (Around, estimating the 3DS bundle at 200 euros, 270 euros) 

But, with all that said, I'm glad this game's release date is so close, because the wait and the hype together has been a fun ride and the possibility of getting the game is a fun prospect already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2011)

oh my


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 11, 2011)

Do you guys know if Magneto's fly combo still works?

Yesterday I was trying to do my usual Magneto fly combo:
Launch, sj.H xx Dash Forward, j.M-H xx Fly

Right after I hit the H into Fly the opponent flies off really far compared to the old game, but I did get it to work in the corner. I didn't get to play very long so I didn't have time to test it out while I was at my friend's house.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

Last time I checked it did, I don't think they've changed anything about in the current build of MvC3.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow...I would hate to be a hardcore Megaman and fighting game fan right now.


It gets worse


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 11, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Do you guys know if Magneto's fly combo still works?
> 
> Yesterday I was trying to do my usual Magneto fly combo:
> Launch, sj.H xx Dash Forward, j.M-H xx Fly
> ...




It only works in the corner now, j.H knocks them back too far to work midscreen now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 11, 2011)

Troll complete.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2011)

DLC mega man costume is so silly Just put him in the next game.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 11, 2011)

Got some more costumes for you guys.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

Those are some sexy dlc costumes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> It gets worse



*FATALITY*


is that talbain?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn that Talbain alt is cool.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 11, 2011)

Know what, screw linking them individually.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2011)

okay, now that Megaman is out of the way.. who do you guys think will be released as DLC?

here's hoping for Psylocke and a Darkstalkers character


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2011)

Onimusha rep...nah don't see that happening ever .


----------



## Jing (Nov 11, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> It gets worse




Holy shit. Thats hilarious.


----------



## valerian (Nov 11, 2011)

Talbain's costume for Amaterasu is instant buy.

She looks alot like Tiger from Monster Rancher as well.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Noah (Nov 11, 2011)

Instant Boner:
STARS Wesker
Hoodie Taskmaster
Planet Hulk...Hulk
Ronin
Jennifer Walters, Esq.
90's Jean

Epic Alts:
Elvis MODOK
Cyber Akuma
Scarlet Spider
Talbain
HOM Magneto
Firebrand

Wtf Alt:
Deadpool
zombie Arthur?

Fuck you Capcom, seriously, so butthurt right now Alt:
X

Everyone else:
Either I don't get it or it's just meh.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2011)

x alt for zero, i like that but maybe because my 2nd fav megaman game is mmx6


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> It gets worse





They could of just used MMZ Zero alt, which is much more preferable because its badass. This is just tasteless and blatant trolling...though it is a little funny. 

And ugh at Phoenix Wright's alt. They should of used his hobo alt in Apollo Justice. Is Capcom trying to act like that game didn't exist or something? Because no new Ace Attorney games cover anything after it.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 12, 2011)

Weapon X Wolvie, Scarlet Spider, and 90's Jean  

Capcom just got another $15 from me.

Megaman alt


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 12, 2011)

You got your X now, two of them!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2011)

Trish's alt 
dorm's alt 
Wolvie's alt 

and ya know? as much as i love RE3 Jill, i kinda want a stars jill to complete the hattrick..



valerian said:


> Talbain's costume for Amaterasu is instant buy.
> 
> She looks alot like Tiger from Monster Rancher as well.



so glad i wasn't the only one


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2011)

Iron Fist's costume = Raiden from Mortal Kombat 2: Annihilation.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2011)

hahahahahahaha @ Zero w/ X's Costume.

At least when you see X fight w/ the sword you can pretend it's MMX6 X, and not just Zero in a costume.

Ammy's Talbain costume is sick.


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mv2-QSUlSIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG, I want the game already


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> hahahahahahaha @ Zero w/ X's Costume.
> 
> At least when you see X fight w/ the sword you can pretend it's MMX6 X, and not just Zero in a costume.



I thought the same,

was it ever said why they absolutely refuse to put megaman in the game? my bro  is  still really pissed off that "useless characters" took his slot. I tend to troll him about it time to time for entertainment.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> OMG, I want the game already



^yup

@ gesy

Um, not to my knowledge. Most people think it's about a beef between Capcom and Mega Man's creator. But, that doesn't make sense to me, because Zero is still a Mega Man character, as is Tron.


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Actually, I think because Capcom themselves don't know what to do with Megaman. Keji Inafune stated some years back that he was the only person at Capcom who really wanted to pursue more projects with Megaman while many others wanted to let it rot or pursue other IPs like RE and stuff. So its no coincidence that after his departure, everything with the name Megaman in it now gets canceled or pushed to the side.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Actually, I think because Capcom themselves don't know what to do with Megaman.[*





Iz you trolling?

Yes I might be.


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

I see why people have you on ignore.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I see why people have you on ignore.





Like I care?

Your post was full of troll.


Capcom knows what to do. They are just waiting to get their ideal vision for this game and it's definitely not this installment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I see why people have you on ignore.



we just read his posts for the lulz


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2011)

Apparently, the DLC costumes may have their own quotes too. For example, Iron Man's Iron Patriot costume has him commenting on Osborn's hair gel still being in the helmet.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2011)

Megaman DLC quote 



"Can't play as me lulz bigtrollface".


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Like I care?
> 
> Your post was full of troll.
> 
> ...


What? How was I trolling? 

Dude, you are retarded. Normally I chuckle at your posts but...yeah this is some retarded shit.



Khris said:


> we just read his posts for the lulz


The novelty of his posts has wane on me now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I see why people have you on ignore.



Should be advised in thread title IMO.


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Apparently, the DLC costumes may have their own quotes too. For example, Iron Man's Iron Patriot costume has him commenting on Osborn's hair gel still being in the helmet.



I hope they give Ammy Talbain's howl.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2011)

Talbain howl when she does 'slow motion for me' super.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2011)

Talbain's Howl? Fuck yes 

Capcom can have my money for that


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 12, 2011)

ryu is on some serious shit in this game
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi45o6W7y7U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2011)

Ryu actually looks fun to play as for once.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 12, 2011)

Ryu's new stuff looks awesome, it's like a brand new guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2011)

was ryu always able to cancel from his dashes? 
those combos are too strong for easy commands..


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 12, 2011)

Now that you mention it, Ryu was not able to pick up after a full screen wallbounce before without wavedashing and just barely. 

His ground dash was dramatically increased.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2011)

i also just noticed his buff hyper builds meter.. ryu looking good IMO..


----------



## Ibb (Nov 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually, I think because Capcom themselves don't know what to do with Megaman. Keji Inafune stated some years back that he was the only person at Capcom who really wanted to pursue more projects with Megaman while many others wanted to let it rot or pursue other IPs like RE and stuff. So its no coincidence that after his departure, everything with the name Megaman in it now gets canceled or pushed to the side.



^This.

The last Megaman game that Capcom made (that I know of) was Mega Man 10. If you've seen it then you'll know that it was made in the old sprite style that the origanl Megaman games from 1987's had. Basically Capcom trying to through a bone to the hard-core Megaman fans who never seem to be pleased.

I consider Megaman to be in the same class as Sonic the Hedgehog. Classic character from the age when platform games where popular that are having trouble in todays shooter dominated market.


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Ibb said:


> ^This.
> 
> The last Megaman game that Capcom made (that I know of) was Mega Man 10. If you've seen it then you'll know that it was made in the old sprite style that the origanl Megaman games from 1987's had. Basically Capcom trying to through a bone to the hard-core Megaman fans who never seem to be pleased.
> 
> I consider Megaman to be in the same class as Sonic the Hedgehog. Classic character from the age when platform games where popular that are having trouble in todays shooter dominated market.



And Mega Man 10 was produced by Keji Inafune to boot.

There is a difference between Sonic the Hedgehog and Mega Man though. Mega Man's concept itself could lend itself to various genres without feeling contrived and forced like non-platforming Sonic games. Mega Man has already proved successful as a RPG of sorts and I could really see a Metroid Prime-like reinvention of the Mega Man formula. As much as fans may cringe at this idea, I could see Mega Man being a decent FPS if created right.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 12, 2011)

> Mega Man has already proved successful as a RPG of sorts and I could really see a *Metroid Prime-like* reinvention of the Mega Man formula.



Please no.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

Tuesday hurry the fuck up!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzoAIO6AUAA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Ryu did get his dashes improved..


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtdH3QGycUM[/YOUTUBE]

-.-

o.o

o.O

XD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2011)

funny how people said wesker got nerfed 4 months ago


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 13, 2011)

There are many character cameos in Dr Strange's ending and I felt trolled when I saw the Capcom side


----------



## valerian (Nov 13, 2011)

Characters getting cameos is trolling now?


----------



## Vai (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd buy that taskmaster costume.


----------



## delirium (Nov 13, 2011)

lol my Vanilla team got BUFFED

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEy-gDpd-3c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdO8CCH2ueI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oV0Gr7ylNw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6herLgcGus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ibb (Nov 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> And Mega Man 10 was produced by Keji Inafune to boot.
> 
> There is a difference between Sonic the Hedgehog and Mega Man though. Mega Man's concept itself could lend itself to various genres without feeling contrived and forced like non-platforming Sonic games. Mega Man has already proved successful as a RPG of sorts and I could really see a Metroid Prime-like reinvention of the Mega Man formula. As much as fans may cringe at this idea, I could see Mega Man being a decent FPS if created right.



Oh yea, Sonic's got it worse because his games need to center around speed thus he needs to be a platform style game so he can move around freely-ish. Megaman's thing has always been 1) shooting stuff and 2) defeating bosses and taking their powers.

Basically, what I want to see from Megaman is some kind of progression like what they did when they started the Megaman X series. In Megaman X they used better graphics and introduced new moves like sliding on walls and dashes. I'd like to see something done like that to Megaman again and take the series to a new level. Maybe give Megaman the ability to take moves from all his enemies and not just the bosses? Maybe something more open world like Batman Arkham City where you've got the main missions and half a dozen side missions. Just something new that will bring Megaman to the "next gen" of gaming.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 13, 2011)

Cool Iron Fist techs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2011)

pretty useful stuff.. i think i might invest in IF a little...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Wicked (Nov 13, 2011)

I heard the DLC costumes have special quotes


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 13, 2011)

Marvel DLC



Capcom DLC


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2011)

Guess they had to please the X fans eventually.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 13, 2011)

They went all out with these alts


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 13, 2011)

I see some of these are pre order DLC, but what about the rest? Do we have to buy a bunch of different sets to get them all?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 14, 2011)

Krich2nd said:


> I see some of these are pre order DLC, but what about the rest? Do we have to buy a bunch of different sets to get them all?



They haven't announced the release schedule or method yet. Outside of the Pre-order ones of course


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Marvel DLC
> 
> 
> 
> Capcom DLC



Capcom wins.. Nelo Angelo, Talbain, Megaman, Gloria, Human Morrigan, SFII Chun, Cyber Akuma, and RE3 Jill... 

Marvel aint too bad either though..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 14, 2011)

What !? 

Marvel is way better Scarlet Spider, WWH, House of M Magneto(coolest one imo) Classic Dorm, and Lawyer Jen. 

Sorry Marvel takes it alone.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2011)

Scarlet Spider is awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What !?
> 
> Marvel is way better Scarlet Spider, WWH, House of M Magneto(coolest one imo) Classic Dorm, and Lawyer Jen.
> 
> Sorry Marvel takes it alone.



agree to disagree then  

but i can't see how talbain loses?


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> was ryu always able to cancel from his dashes?
> *those combos are too strong for easy commands*..



Welcome to Marvel 3.

Arthur's alt with the armor super = Bishamon?


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 14, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Marvel DLC
> 
> 
> 
> Capcom DLC



Epic pose:
Dormammu 
Magneto
Akuma 
Arthur 

WTF @ Jill and Dr.Strange.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I don't get Strange's costume..

is Trish supposed to be Gaga?


----------



## Kanali (Nov 14, 2011)

Strange's costume as far as I know is from when Marvel tried to make him into a more traditional super hero (please correct me if Im wrong).

Trish's alternate is "Gloria" a disguise she used to infiltrate the Order of the Sword in Devil May Cry 4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah I don't get Strange's costume..
> 
> is Trish supposed to be Gaga?



ehmmm...

*Spoiler*: __ 










its her alias/disguise in DMC4..



bbq sauce said:


> Welcome to Marvel 3.
> 
> Arthur's alt with the armor super = Bishamon?



i thought they made them harder in ultimate with all the stun decay..


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 14, 2011)

oh lol

I never played a DMC game.

edit: googled - there was a 15 issue stint with Dr. Strange where they tried to boost sales by making him a standard costumed super hero. 

Thanks dudes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)

well HD collection is coming up


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> oh lol
> 
> I never played a DMC game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 14, 2011)

Was never my thing tbh.

I don't play a lot of non-fighting game video games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Was never my thing tbh.
> 
> I don't play a lot of non-fighting game video games.



i wish i can be that guy.. if i only focus on fighting i wouldn't be so scrubby..


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 14, 2011)

I just don't have time for many other games.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Was never my thing tbh.
> 
> I don't play a lot of non-fighting game video games.


Makes sense.  I'd recommend playing it if you get the chance, once HD Collection comes out.


Khris said:


> i wish i can be that guy.. if i only focus on fighting i wouldn't be so scrubby..


I play like everything, and I still do alright.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Makes sense.  I'd recommend playing it if you get the chance, once HD Collection comes out.
> 
> I play like everything, and I still do alright.



i'd reply with a smartass comeback, but this is better..







well gotta go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)

Install is taking too fuckin long


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, lucky you^

I still have to wait at least four days 

Log off, man, and go and enjoy the game to the fullest!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 14, 2011)

I only have to wait 11.5 hours.  Fine by me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2011)

so it was released today?

I wasn't sure if it was today or tomorrow

and i haven't played alot of DMC either, i'm glad they're rereleasing it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)

installation finished  kthnxbye


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 14, 2011)

Khris you bastard, mine comes in tomorrow.


----------



## Esura (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll be playing Wednesday.

Why can't shit release on a Wednesday, my day pay? Everything gets released on Tuesday or Friday, my broke days.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 14, 2011)

Khris, who'd you buy from?


----------



## Esura (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm curious on how people getting shit early too.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm curious on how people getting shit early too.



Some stores just don't give a ****


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 14, 2011)

TBH seeing that MMX dlc costume makes me wish he was his own character, But on a side not Zeros megaman zero costume looks hella cool.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't be jealous Khris is still free, so it don't matter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Khris, who'd you buy from?





Esura said:


> I'm curious on how people getting shit early too.





Scizor said:


> Some stores just don't give a ****



what Scizor said.. 



Violent-nin said:


> Don't be jealous Khris is still free, so it don't matter.



I'd be more offended if i knew what you exactly meant 


Doom/Iron Fist combo is too good.. can't believe how many times i catch people with crescent heel assist + foot dive.. or hidden missiles + some rushdown play.. 

not too many in ranked matches though.. 

netplay is okay depending on the connection, played with some with fullbars and it was okay..

having trouble with Vergil his recovery is a bit shit.. but maybe i am missing something..

i'd be playing more if i didn't have a midterm tomorrow


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad to see you're enjoying it.

Now I wait 'till Friday.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> Now I wait 'till Friday.



Same here. 

Though I probably have to wait even longer.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Noah (Nov 14, 2011)

Arthur vs Doom? This is something I can approve of.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm curious on how people getting shit early too.



Privately owned stores usually don't care. Most of my friends got it on like the 10th.


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sekxkq9T0Eo[/YOUTUBE]

Guys, Skip to 1:19. Be prepared to make way for Vergil in your Main Team.


----------



## valerian (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm just waiting for Vergil to shout mellorine.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFY-7wjZlSI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

This needs to be renamed "Swag: MvC3 Edition"


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 14, 2011)

2:29-2:55 =


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sekxkq9T0Eo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Guys, Skip to 1:19. Be prepared to make way for Vergil in your Main Team.



pretty epic loop


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 14, 2011)

Btw, Khris, when someone says you're free, that means you're a free win, you're a noob, a scrub, etc.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm just playing with Khris. 

Mmmmm that damage scaling.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> pretty epic loop



Wow, indeed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh goodness, Vergil is slick.


----------



## Cash (Nov 15, 2011)

Cant wait to pick it up tomorrow. neeeddd itttt.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 15, 2011)

I got a ton of time in at Gamestop, and the game's in my PS3 right now.

All I got say is, Dante/Vergil/Strider runs shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2011)

Loving the game thus far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

I read reviews... glad I didn't get this game...The game is getting lowest reviews than previews version which I hated with all my heart.. sigh I guess, I have to wait for TvC2...


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I read reviews... glad I didn't get this game...The game is getting lowest reviews than previews version which I hated with all my heart.. sigh I guess, I have to wait for TvC2...



You actually buy games based on reviews?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> You actually buy games based on reviews?


I usually don't but in this case I am...


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I read reviews... glad I didn't get this game...The game is getting lowest reviews than previews version which I hated with all my heart.. sigh I guess, I have to wait for TvC2...



I would love for TvC2 to come out, however if you didn't like MvC3, UMvC3 is the same thing in terms of general gameplay, so you won't find a different game here.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I read reviews... glad I didn't get this game...The game is getting lowest reviews than previews version which I hated with all my heart.. sigh I guess, I have to wait for TvC2...





How the hell is an 82 overall bad for what is essentially an expansion pack? And really you hate MvC3 and like TvC when they're essentially the same thing? (the latter being a beta version of MvC3 with more bugs)


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I read reviews... glad I didn't get this game...The game is getting lowest reviews than previews version which I hated with all my heart.. sigh I guess, I have to wait for TvC2...



You read reviews for _fighting_ games? Seriously now? That would be like the equivalent of seeking girlfriend advice from a gay dude.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I would love for TvC2 to come out, however if you didn't like MvC3, UMvC3 is the same thing in terms of general gameplay, so you won't find a different game here.


 I see thanks for the info.



Judge Fudge said:


> How the hell is an 82 overall bad for what is essentially an expansion pack? And really you hate MvC3 and like TvC when they're essentially the same thing? (the latter being a beta version of MvC3 with more bugs)


 exactly expansion pack.Nothing wrong with 82, not good enough for me to fall for the trap ones again and no TvC and MvC3 are not essentially the same.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2011)

One thing I hate is that we have to mash supers now.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I see thanks for the info.
> 
> exactly expansion pack.Nothing wrong with 82, not good enough for me to fall for the trap ones again and no TvC and MvC3 are not essentially the same.


Its 40 bucks for 10 new characters, spectator mode, and balance tweaks. Shit I'm about to get this shit right now before I go into work. If anything is worth the money, its this. 

Although, TvC and MvC3 aren't exactly the "exact" same obviously but, MvC3 was largely inspired by TvC, that much you can tell. MvC3, as far as gameplay is concerned, is much more polished than TvC.


----------



## delirium (Nov 15, 2011)

If anyone wants to run matches just hit me up. I'll probably be running my old team since it looks like they've got new tricks (Lei Lei/Task/Spencer). But I may bring out the two new teams for shits (Lei Lei/RR/PW; Frank/RR/Chris).

PSN: thecolortechnic


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> You read reviews for _fighting_ games? Seriously now? That would be like the equivalent of seeking girlfriend advice from a gay dude.


 how in hell did I missed your post? maybe your set? anyway I said in previous post "in this case". I hardly follow reviews but because MvC3 was and still is my biggest letdown of the year. I can't take risk in this matter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt get King of Fighters XIII instead, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> how in hell did I missed your post? maybe your set? anyway I said in previous post "in this case". *I hardly follow reviews but because MvC3 was and still is my biggest letdown of the year.* I can't take risk in this matter.



Ok then...now this makes sense. You should still get it so you can play with me and stuff and so I can whoop you with Phoenix Wright and stuff.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Malvingt get King of Fighters XIII instead, you won't be disappointed.



I'm getting this too! 

I got it preordered so I'm getting that entire soundtrack. I would upload it on Youtube if I knew how.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its 40 bucks for 10 new characters, spectator mode, and balance tweaks. Shit I'm about to get this shit right now before I go into work. If anything is worth the money, its this.
> 
> Although, TvC and MvC3 aren't exactly the "exact" same obviously but, MvC3 was largely inspired by TvC, that much you can tell. *MvC3, as far as gameplay is concerned, is much more polished than TvC*.


 Esura elaborate? because far I know that is not correct. One thing is to exploit the flaws of a game to gain high level play "which what MvC3 brought to the table" and another one is to have one element of the gameplay which somewhat made high level play boring but not broken "what TvC did"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Malvingt get King of Fighters XIII instead, you won't be disappointed.


 I am when is coming out?



Esura said:


> Ok then...now this makes sense. You should still get it so you can play with me and stuff and so I can whoop you with Phoenix Wright and stuff.


 lol I see..


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am when is coming out?



On the 22nd.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> On the 22nd.


 I see 2 days after Zelda.. hmm I shall save money for it. Thanks ones again for the info.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura elaborate? because far I know that is not correct. One thing is to exploit the flaws of a game to gain high level play "which what MvC3 brought to the table" and another one is to have one element of the gameplay which somewhat made high level play boring but not broken "what TvC did"



No offense, but, that didn't make any sense lol.

TvC was kinda like Marvel, but, with silly infinites and bullshit giants. Chances are you liked TvC because you played other people that weren't that good, due to the level of play in the U.S being dramatically lower than the Marvel vs games.



Sephiroth said:


> One thing I hate is that we have to mash supers now.



I already mashed supers lol.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2011)

Well on the TVC note

Had better character selections compared to UMVC3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> No offense, but, that didn't make any sense lol.
> 
> *TvC was kinda like Marvel, but, with silly infinites and bullshit giants.* Chances are you liked TvC because you played other people that weren't that good, due to the level of play in the U.S being dramatically lower than the Marvel vs games.
> 
> ...


 you lost me right there... thanks for sharing your thoughts..


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I already mashed supers lol.



I'm too lazy for it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura elaborate? because far I know that is not correct. One thing is to exploit the flaws of a game to gain high level play "which what MvC3 brought to the table" and another one is to have one element of the gameplay which somewhat made high level play boring but not broken "what TvC did"



What? Every community of a fighting game tries to exploit the flaws of the game to gain high level play. This isn't just exclusive to MvC3.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> you lost me right there... thanks for sharing your thoughts..



Um...TvC do have infinites...and the giants are a bit of a pain to face.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 15, 2011)

Besides the chances of them making TvC2 is slim to none especially with UMvC3 out kinda making it irrelevant at this point


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Btw, Khris, when someone says you're free, that means you're a free win, you're a noob, a scrub, etc.



well i maybe a scrub, but i am not a free win


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2011)

Picked up my copy from Best Buy earlier today.

They only had two copies of the game, one for me and another for someone else who pre-ordered. How could they not have more copies?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 15, 2011)

amazon shipping to my house today. i will be playing when i get home. i just wish you could pre order megaman x costume


----------



## Velocity (Nov 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Picked up my copy from Best Buy earlier today.
> 
> They only had two copies of the game, one for me and another for someone else who pre-ordered. How could they not have more copies?



I guess they figured more people would be buying other games. Rereleasing a fighting game only four days after Skyrim probably wasn't the best idea ever.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 15, 2011)

Expect a writeup by me pretty soon.  I'm hella multi-tasking right now.  Writeup will be on Dante, Vergil, Strider, and Viper, as well as first impressions of the game, for anyone interested.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 15, 2011)

Alright, so here's what I've got:

*Dante*
_Point_
Thankfully, Dante has remained relatively unchanged. And by that, I mean his BnBs only require slight adjustments, and Hammer's not as stupid as before. Other than that? He's still the same old SoS (Son of Sparda) we know and love. When I played at Gamestop (they put the game in like 2.5 hours before the midnight release), first thing I noticed is that all of the tools Dante had as rekka commands (qcf+L~qcf+L) come out a lot faster due to them only require a single additional button press. Because of this, I was basically able to spam Acid Rain while calling assists to keep opponents locked down. If they tried to get in, I'd already have another Acid Rain coming out to catch them. Grapple comes out really nicely now, so you can catch people with it much more often, I see this move being pretty useful now. Hammer is also ridiculously fast because of the input change. I was using it in situations on muscle memory, and instead of needing invul to get the hit in, Hammer was just beating the other move out. Devil Trigger is still ridiculous, his main blockstring (M, H, 6H~S+AT~214+L~H) is intact, etc. His BnBs are also, overall, much easier to do as well. People said there's a smaller window on Bold Cancelling, and if there is, it's insignificant, because I didn't feel a thing. Everyone I played was running their mains, and they were all like, "What?! That doesn't work anymore!?" or were simply dropping combos because of how "weird" the game apparently felt. I agree, it feels off because it's a new game, but I didn't have to do really any adjusting at all, because Dante really hasn't changed.

_Assist_
I only use the Jam Session assist, and from what I can tell, it's basically the same. The only change I saw is when I was using it to extend combos with Strider, and they flipped out pretty quickly afterwards. But whatever, just means it's a tighter window, which I'm fine with. I still don't see a reason to use any other assist with Dante.

*Vergil*
_Point_
Vergil, Vergil, Vergil. Where do I begin. Oh right, this guy's way too good. Great reach, teleports, some zoning tools, Berserker Slash-type move, mixups, etc. Overall, he feels similar to Dante (my opinion, for what it's worth), and I absolutely loved playing as him. A Devil Triggered Vergil especially is going to be a force. I was basically bullying people with this character. And as for this "unsafe" stuff? Yeah, I don't see it. His blockstrings are great, mainly because his Stinger is better than Dante's, in that he can cancel it into S, or any special move, immediately, without needing to Bold Cancel. There were a couple matches where I was feeling the pressure due to my unfamiliarity with the character, and decided to give the opponent what I'm going to call Vergil's "Ultimatum Blocksring." What basically went down was I did L, M, H, 6H, S, H, S, H, S, H, S, etc. Now, the opponent has only three options here: Advance Guard, stand there (lolno) or just stop blocking and be hit by a full combo. There's absolutely no moving during this blockstring. Thing is, there's absolutely no risk for Vergil during this either. If they Advance Guard, he's safe. If they stop blocking, he gets free damage. And if they stand there? "Yeah that's cool, I'll just sit here and build 5 meters with my infinite blockstring, lalalalalala." My opponents were choosing to mash shit during this, so they got beat out and ate some damage. But, were they to Advance Guard, I would've just popped out the Judgment Cuts with assists, because I'd have some breathing room by then. Until people learn a way to punish this blockstring, I plan on abusing it. After that, L, M, H, 6H, Judgment Cut will work great. Judgment Cut covers a good area in front of Vergil, and he can block almost directly after, so that'll do nicely.

_Assist_
Also only used one assist for Vergil, and that was Rapid Slash. There are many things I love about this assist: How safe it is, the range, the crossups, and the pushback on block. I thought I was going to miss Doom's beam on my team, but Vergil's Rapid Slash serves the purpose just as well. I'll try out other assists with him, but I don't see either of them being nearly as useful as Rapid Slash.

*Strider*
_Point_
He's back, and better than ever. And best of all, he's not easy mode. Strider is going to take work, I can already tell. He has everything he needs (teleports, sword normals, zoning tools, mixups, etc.), but his fragility automatically endows him with a big learning curve. That being said, I didn't have trouble adjusting to Strider, but he will take some time for people to break him open (moreso than most of the new cast, I think). I don't see him being based around the "Magic series, OTG, more combo stuff, assist + OTG, Hyper" stuff either. Strider is very much about setups and resets. Furthermore, his purpose changes significantly depending on where he is in the team. When I had Strider on point, I decided it best to not use any meter, and just use him as a battery. Keepout game is really tight, especially with Dante/Vergil, as are the setups. Couldn't find a use for Wall Cling yet, but I feel the potential, so I'll be working with it. In the second spot, Strider can use meter if deemed necessary for a kill (i.e. Ragnarok combo ender), but it's still a lot about those 400k meterless combos. XF2 with Ouroboros is also good. Strider as anchor though is kind of a double edged sword. You get access to level 3 Ouroboros, which I can't see any normal human blocking regularly, but you really can't get hit, and without assists, that's gonna be a little harder, especially once the XF runs out. Right now, I say put Strider 1st or 3rd, because the 2nd position for him is a lukewarm area where I don't think he can make the absolute best use of himself.

_Assist_
Vajra is way too good.  Stops opponents' offenses cold.  For a while, Strider was my main assist simply because this assist is so good.  I'll try out Gram for that awesome wallbounce stuff, but Vajra right now is looking to be his best assist.

*Crimson Viper*
Didn't get a lot of time with her last night. Overall, feels the same, actually better though. Thunder Knuckle feints are in my Bread-n-Butter now, because they're so easy. I was doing 800k without assists and one bar. I don't see a use for Optic Blast now, but Viper staying the same means there won't really be a need to. Still gonna be the best character in the game, no doubt about it.

_Overall impressions of the game_
So far, so much fun. I can't get enough of this game. Overall, it feels largely the same to me, just better. No real qualms with anything, except mashing the hypers for max damage. It's so tedious sometimes, I just want to get my damage and go. I might get over it once I get used to it, but we'll see. Idrc much about GUIs, but the A2-Point-A1 thing did take some time, more than I usually like. Can definitely see this game lasting though, and I know I'm going to have a lot of fun with it.

Anything else that I probably forgot, just ask.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> you lost me right there... thanks for sharing your thoughts..



oh hi

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EkY850WFGA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7mn83S2K_0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGu3I8UBRMo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Yg5psW642s[/YOUTUBE]

^skip to 1:14 and watch this fool do an infinite on the fucking clock


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 15, 2011)

I really hope someone pays attention to my TL;DR.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 15, 2011)

> If they stop blocking, he gets free damage. And if they stand there? "Yeah that's cool, I'll just sit here and build 5 meters with my infinite blockstring, lalalalalala."



could one not XFC between swings and have their way with you?

or alpha counter you, for less reward punish w/o xf?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> could one not XFC between swings and have their way with you?
> 
> or alpha counter you, for less reward punish w/o xf?


Alpha counter?  Probably, but that's little reward for high cost.  Meter build in Ultimate is real stingy compared to Vanilla, so I wouldn't throw one away on something I could just advance guard.  I don't think XF would work.  The string is more of a cancel, and it seems instantaneous.  I'll test it out later.  Doing homework.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 15, 2011)

FUCKIN AMAZON FUCKED UP MY ORDER, IM NOT GETTING THIS SHIT TILL TOMORROW


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 15, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> FUCKIN AMAZON FUCKED UP MY ORDER, IM NOT GETTING THIS SHIT TILL TOMORROW



Should have ordered it on Newegg. Saved $10 and got it at 12pm today.

Coolest Strider Ouroboros combo:
Activate, hit confirm off something, wave dash them to the corner. TROLLOLOLOL.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2011)

That stuff got kicked to the curb in the US release BBQ.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll probably get this in this weekend or something.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 15, 2011)

well for those who have in on ps3, does the game have custom music, i like listening to desk's music while i play capcom games


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)

It just had to be made, so I did


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It just had to be made, so I did



Oh geez.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> oh hi
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What version are you showing me? because Ultimate All-Stars was released in 2010 and they removed all the infinity.. try harder. also mega crush.. The second video interesting..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 15, 2011)

Check out ShadyK's lab combos. That Taskmaster and Wesker combo at 5:48 is so sick.

Edit:
Also check out this Nova fly combo


Gonna practice Nova, Wesker, and Taskmaster when I get home from work. They took away 1-touch kill combos from me so I'm gonna find out new ways to do it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 15, 2011)

Captain America, Y U SO SICK?!


----------



## delirium (Nov 15, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Check out ShadyK's lab combos. That Taskmaster and Wesker combo at 5:48 is so sick.
> 
> Edit:
> Also check out this Nova fly combo
> ...



I tried recreating that Task combo but could never do it. I'm assuming it's a Shuma only combo since Clockw0rk's combo vid had the same Task combo performed on Shuma as well. Then again my execution is ass lol

However, Task's Shield Skills relaunch combo is still intact which will net you on average 800-900k so he's definitely worth the effort.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2011)

Captain America's new OTG definitely gives him more options. pek


----------



## Hellion (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm liking Strange.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

I like Vergil, Iron Fist, and Phoenix Wright the most out of the new characters. I do not care for any of the other new characters after 10 minutes with the rest.

Its going to take me a minute to get the feel for Phoenix Wright though. I don't know what assist to use with him, Vergil, and Iron Fist though...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like Vergil, Iron Fist, and Phoenix Wright the most out of the new characters. I do not care for any of the other new characters after 10 minutes with the rest.
> 
> Its going to take me a minute to get the feel for Phoenix Wright though. I don't know what assist to use with him, Vergil, and Iron Fist though...



Unless you have some other plan, Wright's best assist is the one where he walks toward you reading his paper. I said it before in an earlier post about how if you got into Objection mode all of his assist gets full body invincibility for the whole animation. So you get an assist that is basically a moving wall that does multiple hits and a wall bounce.

I like Iron Fist's flying kick assist. It's fast and grants you a wall bounce. So if you can combo into it or OTG into it, you can further extend combos.


----------



## Esura (Nov 15, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Unless you have some other plan, Wright's best assist is the one where he walks toward you reading his paper. I said it before in an earlier post about how if you got into Objection mode all of his assist gets full body invincibility for the whole animation. So you get an assist that is basically a moving wall that does multiple hits and a wall bounce.
> 
> I like Iron Fist's flying kick assist. It's fast and grants you a wall bounce. So if you can combo into it or OTG into it, you can further extend combos.



Press the Witness sounds dope indeed and I have no problem with it, although I wasn't considering on relying on it much because I'm building a team around Phoenix being on point. I was actually thinking about other character's assists that would aid Phoenix Wright in getting evidence and getting into Turnabout mode. It seems like a non-Turnabout mode Phoenix Wright has it hard to get in. Same with Vergil and Iron Fist. I think thats been my whole problem with the OG MvC3...I never really built a team with decent synergy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Press the Witness sounds dope indeed and I have no problem with it, although I wasn't considering on relying on it much because I'm building a team around Phoenix being on point. I was actually thinking about other character's assists that would aid Phoenix Wright in getting evidence and getting into Turnabout mode. It seems like a non-Turnabout mode Phoenix Wright has it hard to get in. Same with Vergil and Iron Fist. I think thats been my whole problem with the OG MvC3...I never really built a team with decent synergy.



Yea, your team really needs it. Vergil has decent enough mobility to get in but the your other two is in need of it. You can pick up Doom and leave him in the back if you want with Hidden Missile assist. I'm sure you can score like 2 attempts to find clues during a missile shower. Doom's a pretty strong anchor too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2011)

Vergil/Doom/Nova is my team at this moment..


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 16, 2011)

Welp, no one wanted to read my big post on Dante/Vergil/Strider/Viper.  Eff y'all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Welp, no one wanted to read my big post on Dante/Vergil/Strider/Viper.  Eff y'all.



i finished till vergil before sleepin... i will check out the rest.. i agree with you on vergil though.. i got used to him now.. he's pretty awesome..


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Welp, no one wanted to read my big post on Dante/Vergil/Strider/Viper.  Eff y'all.



Sorry, I saw a wall of text and skimmed through it slightly but couldn't finish. 

--

Phoenix Wright is stupid fun to use I just need to figure out who to build around him, got a few ideas.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, your team really needs it. Vergil has decent enough mobility to get in but the your other two is in need of it. You can pick up Doom and leave him in the back if you want with Hidden Missile assist. I'm sure you can score like 2 attempts to find clues during a missile shower. Doom's a pretty strong anchor too.


Maybe its because I've been drinking too much lager and not posting right. Thats not my team, that's the three characters I want to build a team with....for each one. One team based entirely around Wright's gameplay, one entirely based around Vergil's gameplay, and one based around Iron Fist's gameplay and see how far that takes me.

Even though I don't really like playing with Doom, I will take your great advice on Phoenix Wright, Vergil, and Doom though for now and see what I can do with that. Don't need to bite off too much more than I can chew.



CosmicCastaway said:


> Welp, no one wanted to read my big post on Dante/Vergil/Strider/Viper.  Eff y'all.



I read it, but I wouldn't be able to comment or give any meaningful response other than nice due to my pretty basic knowledge of MvC3's gameplay so I didn't bother replying.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> i finished till vergil before sleepin... i will check out the rest.. i agree with you on vergil though.. i got used to him now.. he's pretty awesome..


Awesome, awesome.  And yah, Vergil's...something else


Violent-nin said:


> Sorry, I saw a wall of text and skimmed through it slightly but couldn't finish.
> 
> --
> 
> Phoenix Wright is stupid fun to use I just need to figure out who to build around him, got a few ideas.


I don't write these things for my health, ya know.  It's for people to read, in case they're interested in learning a character, and want to know more, or if they just want to read something about characters they play, or whatever.  At least hit me up with some rep or something so I know I'm helping people.

Also, Wright/Hawkeye/Doom would be an amazing team.


Esura said:


> One team based entirely around Wright's gameplay, *one entirely based around Vergil's gameplay*


If you want to play Vergil to the max, you're gonna need Dante.  Dante/Vergil is absolutely too good.


Esura said:


> I read it, but I wouldn't be able to comment or give any meaningful response other than nice due to my pretty basic knowledge of MvC3's gameplay so I didn't bother replying.


I getcha, man.  It's cool.  But you could at least have asked me a question about something like bbq did, lolol.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2011)

It turns out our local game store has had this game on sale since yesterday already (possibly even earlier) -_-

Again, some stores really don't give a ****

I'm still not sure if I'll buy this game this week or next month.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Awesome, awesome.  And yah, Vergil's...something else
> 
> I don't write these things for my health, ya know.  It's for people to read, in case they're interested in learning a character, and want to know more, or if they just want to read something about characters they play, or whatever.  At least hit me up with some rep or something so I know I'm helping people.
> 
> ...


Honestly....I typically have two issues with Dante. I find many of his combos out right difficult to pull off mid match and generally only rely on his basic shit and I generally press buttons on my pad more than once to make sure it actually connects but Dante does that bullshit air cancel.

So now...I'm going to ask you a question. 

If Dante and Vergil are a match made in heaven, who would be the third wheel? Doom would be a shoo in is what I assume you'd say but what about Trish? Not trying to start a team DMC or something but I generally like Trish.

Offtopic, but I'm selling my stick for Skyrim. Yup.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Phoenix is still pretty dam good.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Offtopic, but I'm selling my stick for Skyrim. Yup.




You don't _have_ to resort to prostitution 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Honestly....I typically have two issues with Dante. I find many of his combos out right difficult to pull off mid match and generally only rely on his basic shit and I generally press buttons on my pad more than once to make sure it actually connects but Dante does that bullshit air cancel.
> 
> So now...I'm going to ask you a question.
> 
> ...


His combos are a lot easier, tbh.  The input changes made him less unwieldy.  I can pull multi-Hammer combos out of my ass now.

As for that third wheel, yeah, Trish and Doom would work.  Doom moreso in my opinion, because his assist capabilities are incredibly versatile, and he'd be able to switch between Plasma Beam and Hidden Missiles in order to adjust to certain matchups.  Dante in Devil Trigger + Missiles is also (and I can vouch for this) one of the craziest combinations in the game.  So, I can only imagine what Vergil in Devil Trigger would be able to do with missiles covering him.  Not to mention that Doom probably takes advantage of XF3 pretty nicely, considering how good is he is now.  

Other candidates:
-Strider
-Magneto
-Viper
-Wesker
-Iron Man


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, double DP for hammer was annoying and hard to pull off quickly.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Phoenix is still pretty dam good.


Seriously?


Scizor said:


> You don't _have_ to resort to prostitution
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




My "FIGHT" stick is gathering dust and I'm a pad warrior for life now so...don't need it.



CosmicCastaway said:


> His combos are a lot easier, tbh.  The input changes made him less unwieldy.  I can pull multi-Hammer combos out of my ass now.
> 
> As for that third wheel, yeah, Trish and Doom would work.  Doom moreso in my opinion, because his assist capabilities are incredibly versatile, and he'd be able to switch between Plasma Beam and Hidden Missiles in order to adjust to certain matchups.  Dante in Devil Trigger + Missiles is also (and I can vouch for this) one of the craziest combinations in the game.  So, I can only imagine what Vergil in Devil Trigger would be able to do with missiles covering him.  Not to mention that Doom probably takes advantage of XF3 pretty nicely, considering how good is he is now.
> 
> ...


Whats a Hammer combo? 

Ok, so I'll test this Vergil, Dante, Doom along with Phoenix Wright, Vergil, and Doom in the training room. Off for two days so my body is ready. I don't really like how Strider plays and my thumbs hurt using Viper. I do use Wesker a lot so I may replace Doom with Wesker with Dante as anchor.

I think I like, made my own combo with Vergil and Wesker though. I do...

2A, 2B, 2C, 6C, 214A, 2C, S, C, S, air B, air B, air C, air S, samurai shot assist, S, air B, that super air cut thing.

Good BnB eh? pek

I was playing around with Iron Fist and he feels a lot like Fei Long for some reason.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 16, 2011)

Nova fly combo is dope. Hopefully he can do that off something like raw cr. M > st H > launch..



CosmicCastaway said:


> Welp, no one wanted to read my big post on Dante/Vergil/Strider/Viper.  Eff y'all.



I read it lol. I still might play Viper, actually not sure.

Right now - Fist / various / Spencer

Fist loves Spencer B assist. So much.


----------



## S (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Phoenix is still pretty dam good.


*Dark* Phoenix is good, Jean not so much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

S said:


> *Dark* Phoenix is good, Jean not so much.



That's the only reason to ever use her ya?


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> That's the only reason to ever use her ya?



But Jean was always competent without Dark Phoenix mode activated from what I've seen of OG MvC3. It always seem like it was her health that made it hard for her.

I never used her in UMvC3, but...non-Dark Phoenix Jean sounds ass now. 

Oh, btw, I like dat sig. Not more than that big tittied Skullgirl character but its funny though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 16, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I read it lol. I still might play Viper, actually not sure.


She's absolutely nuts.  I was getting near 800k off of basic BnBs, 1 bar, no assists.  Thunder Knuckle feints are crazy easy now.


Esura said:


> Whats a Hammer combo?
> 
> Ok, so I'll test this Vergil, Dante, Doom along with Phoenix Wright, Vergil, and Doom in the training room. Off for two days so my body is ready. I don't really like how Strider plays and my thumbs hurt using Viper. I do use Wesker a lot so I may replace Doom with Wesker with Dante as anchor.


A multi-Hammer combo is one where you use Dante's move The Hammer multiple times to achieve continuous hard knockdowns for maximum damage.  

And sounds good.  Dante/Vergil/Doom will be too good.


Esura said:


> I think I like, made my own combo with Vergil and Wesker though. I do...
> 
> 2A, 2B, 2C, 6C, 214A, 2C, S, C, S, air B, air B, air C, air S, samurai shot assist, S, air B, that super air cut thing.
> 
> Good BnB eh? pek


My BnB with Vergil right now is thus:

2A, 5B, 5C, 6C, 623A~C, sjB, jC, jS, C, 6C~236A, C, S, jC, j2C, 3C xx 236+ATK+ATK.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Phoenix is still pretty dam good.



As someone who used to main Phoenix on point in the original MvC3 I`d say she`s still decent but playing her on point is much more of a risk for me now because it`s harder to build meter now (Healing Field and Dark Phoenix) and her life is even more fragile.





Sephiroth said:


> That's the only reason to ever use her ya?



Dark Phoenix is of course still a threat but there`s so much more anti-Phoenix technology now that it`s not going to be easy getting to Dark Phoenix. For example I was playing someone online earlier and he had Phoenix as anchor and managed to save up five meters after his other two characters died, as soon as he was basically a hit or less away from turning Dark Phoenix I tagged in Morrigan (Random team) and started throwing out her meter stealing fireball (can`t remember the name at the moment, Soul Steal or something) basically it killed him in one shot stole his meter and prevented the transformation...trolling at it`s finest.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 16, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> And sounds good.  Dante/Vergil/Doom will be too good.



My friend plays that team. it already looks retarded.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 16, 2011)

I hope ya'll aren't sleeping on PW because he is an absolute MONSTER in turnabout mode....


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 16, 2011)

Ehh. The thing is, with the chars that you level up, it seems so pointless with all these characters that are already really strong off the bat.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Evidence searching being random kind of ruins him.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 16, 2011)

The OG terror at work!


----------



## Animangadyde15 (Nov 16, 2011)

Im waiting for the new ultimate marvel vs. capcom so I can use ghost rider and deadpool and zero on the same team.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Animangadyde15 said:


> Im waiting for the new ultimate marvel vs. capcom so I can use ghost rider and deadpool and zero on the same team.



It's out now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh that Shady K, love that Taskmaster nonsense.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 17, 2011)

I was wondering: is there also/will there also be a UMvC3 limited/collector's edition?

Because a poster of this would go well in my room. =P


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally got to play yesterday and realized that I suck ass again. I've got to start practicing again. I'm really liking Nemesis, but I've got to learn to work with Nova and Strange.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> The OG terror at work!


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 17, 2011)

i played for about an hour last night, i need nemesis and hawkeye on my team. BUT WTF MY MARN COMBO FOR ZERO DOESNT WORK ANYMORE (or it needs better timing, but for the most part it might be really really hard to do, when it was already hard)


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 17, 2011)

If you mean the launch j.MMH, falling j.M > rejump stuff - that's all dead.

Now though, you get some new toys like launch > magic series > tk j.236H otg xx buster cancel > j.623L relaunch.

I tried (for a short time) to get a triple buster combo going with stuff into launch j.MM buster, j214L, dash, launch magic series, tk j.236H otg xx buster cancel j623A, land launch but they fall out after I try to follow up with an air combo. I might try replacing the j623L after the otg j236H, with another 214L fastfall, and maybe drop the 6H in the confirm.. but that won't allow enough time to charge a 3rd buster, sadly. D:


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> If you mean the launch j.MMH, falling j.M > rejump stuff - that's all dead.


mine was more like launch j. MMH falling M, j.mm, buster cancel, Raikousen, H, Relaunch but yea, damn thats gone? it took me a week to get that perfect (i got back into marvel 3 weeks ago)



> Now though, you get some new toys like launch > magic series > tk j.236H otg xx buster cancel > j.623L relaunch.


sorry for asking but whats 623 and 326


> I tried (for a short time) to get a triple buster combo going with stuff into launch j.MM buster, j214L, dash, launch magic series, tk j.236H otg xx buster cancel j623A, land launch but they fall out after I try to follow up with an air combo. I might try replacing the j623L after the otg j236H, with another 214L fastfall, and maybe drop the 6H in the confirm.. but that won't allow enough time to charge a 3rd buster, sadly. D:


and again whats are the numbers?


----------



## Vai (Nov 17, 2011)

look at the numpad in your keyboard, the numbers are directions; 2 is down etc etc



I'm loving hawkeye, i might play him instead of taskmaster.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 17, 2011)

Vai said:


> look at the numpad in your keyboard, the numbers are directions; 2 is down etc etc


 i see





> I'm loving hawkeye, i might play him instead of taskmaster


yea hawkeye is a beast


----------



## Jing (Nov 17, 2011)

My brother just bought this. Gonna play it and see how it is...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 17, 2011)

Vai said:


> I'm loving hawkeye, i might play him instead of taskmaster.


Combofiend said it himself that Hawkeye = She-Hulk + Taskmaster.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## cnorwood (Nov 17, 2011)

im just pissed that ill have to wait till feburary to get MMX,


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

I can wait.

Anyways, why the fuck is PSN down again?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 17, 2011)

It's not (?)


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

It says the PSN is down for maintenance. I cannot log in.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 17, 2011)

it was for me when i went home from work an hr ago


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 17, 2011)

623 is a DP 236 is a quarter circl forward, 214 is quarter circle back

like Vai said, look at the num pad and picture 5 as a joystick in neutral, the surrounding numbers make all the other joystick positions.

basically the old Zero bnb was stuff to launch MMH falling M, re-jump MMH falling M rejump MM buster L lighting dive, and yeah - that combo is dead. They reduced the hit stun of his air M and air H.

New bnb, I believe is, stuff into launch, MMHS, otg with TK H dive cancel H dive with air buster, L lightning dive, relaunch MMHS, rainbow super. 

You might be able to charge a second buster after lightning dive, during relaunch, and do another OTG H dive into buster cancel, then go from buster into H dive, then otg with rainbow super, but I didn't test.. that seems like it's pushing the hit stun scaling pretty far.


----------



## Vai (Nov 17, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Combofiend said it himself that Hawkeye = She-Hulk + Taskmaster.



Those 1-hit hypers are so devious. I think I'm looking at my new anchor.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> 623 is a DP 236 is a quarter circl forward, 214 is quarter circle back
> 
> like Vai said, look at the num pad and picture 5 as a joystick in neutral, the surrounding numbers make all the other joystick positions.
> 
> ...



damit some new shit i gotta learn


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone wanna play? I'm really awful, gonna be running my new team.

PSN - Duy123


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2011)

Post at a reasonable time for the EC people, Duy you bastard.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 18, 2011)

netcode is a bit better.

i actually did a real bnb online. though Nova's air dash down over head comes out as air dash down 2L, so I have to get adjusted to that.

EC peoples hit m up sometime - bbqsaucejrz


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 18, 2011)

Vai said:


> Those 1-hit hypers are so devious. I think I'm looking at my new anchor.


Hawkeye has an omni-directional Bionic Arm.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hawkeye arrow spam for days.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

So I've pretty much decided that Vergil should be spending as much time in Devil Trigger as possible.  His damage output and mobility in that mode is well worth the bar it costs.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok...I came to the sad realization that...Phoenix Wright isn't fun for me to use. And evidence gathering as a pad user is quite annoying. Tis sad as I was hyped for Phoenix Wright the most before release.

I'm loving Vergil though, like everything about him so far. I like that he is more easier to use than Dante as well. I think Wesker works well with Vergil with his low shot assist. I'm liking Ghost Rider as well.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

There's a pretty simple solution to the evidence gathering, Esura.  Map your assists to L1 and L2, and then play claw-style.

And yeah, Vergil/Wesker is good synergy.  Dante/Vergil is even better though.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> There's a pretty simple solution to the evidence gathering, Esura.  Map your assists to L1 and L2, and then play claw-style.
> 
> And yeah, Vergil/Wesker is good synergy.  Dante/Vergil is even better though.



I did that, all that. It feels awkward. And I don't like how random evidence gathering is. 

I can't use Dante for shiiiit. His moves keep canceling in midair. His fucking Killer Bee cancels in midair now sigh......

I tried using Hsien-Ko last night online after the maintenance (never used her outside of Mission mode before) and...I applaud any decent player able to play with this bitch. I got raped so hard using her.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

Meh, well what I can say?  Told y'all Phoenix Wright gonna be fun with those gimmicks.  As for Dante, just refrain from mashing the buttons.  Only one of his BnBs actually requires Killer Bee, the others actually use most of the double-tap moves.  

And yeah, Hsien-Ko is ass.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Meh, well what I can say?  Told y'all Phoenix Wright gonna be fun with those gimmicks.  As for Dante, just refrain from mashing the buttons.  Only one of his BnBs actually requires Killer Bee, the others actually use most of the double-tap moves.
> 
> And yeah, Hsien-Ko is ass.



I remember bbq hipping me to some of Dante's BnBs before but that was for OG MvC3. Any new BnBs for Dante now, or rather, is his old BnBs valid?

What bugs me about Hsien-Ko is her beyond slow movement and dash. I notice players use 263 C alot to move across screen faster but that seems a bit...dangerous.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2011)

Can Hsien-Ko wavedash?


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Can Hsien-Ko wavedash?



I don't even know how to wavedash.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 18, 2011)

When I attempt to wavedash, I end up doing a hyper


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

How the fuck do you wave dash anyway?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I remember bbq hipping me to some of Dante's BnBs before but that was for OG MvC3. Any new BnBs for Dante now, or rather, is his old BnBs valid?
> 
> What bugs me about Hsien-Ko is her beyond slow movement and dash. I notice players use 263 C alot to move across screen faster but that seems a bit...dangerous.


All of his old shit works, except for the old Hammer/j.S BnB, which only works in the corner now.  The new (basic) BnB I use for Hammer/j.S is: 

Hammer, 623M, jH, j236M, j23L, S, jM, jH, j236H, 236+ATK+ATK

If you end up in the corner after j236H, add in 623M~M before cancelling into 236+ATK+ATK.  There's more advanced stuff I'm gonna start doing eventually, but that combo serves my purposes just fine for now.


Sephiroth said:


> Can Hsien-Ko wavedash?


Nope.


Esura said:


> I don't even know how to wavedash.


ATK+ATK~d~ATK+ATK~d~ATK+ATK~d, etc.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> All of his old shit works, except for the old Hammer/j.S BnB, which only works in the corner now.  The new (basic) BnB I use for Hammer/j.S is:
> 
> Hammer, 623M, jH, j236M, j23L, S, jM, jH, j236H, 236+ATK+ATK
> 
> ...


So what do you do before the hammer?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> So what do you do before the hammer?


Hammer (j236L~L) is what's used to start that combo.  It's the move that Killer Bee cancels into.  623M is the OTG.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 18, 2011)

Well that explains why I was doing hypers. I was aiming down and forward instead of straight down. Thanks!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

Dammit, I helped a Phoenix player.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 18, 2011)

I actually don't use her that much. I just think she's badass. I'm a Storm/Akuma/??? player.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Dammit, I helped a Phoenix player.



Phoenix players deserve love and support.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

Krich2nd said:


> I actually don't use her that much. I just think she's badass. I'm a Storm/Akuma/??? player.


Not gonna lie, Phoenix is pretty badass.  I just am not a fan of the majority of Phoenix players, because they're only picking her arbitrarily.  I'm even less a fan of the community in relation to Phoenix, because they all just bitch and moan instead of learning to beat her.  I have strats and shit stacked just for Phoenix, so it's whatever.  


Sephiroth said:


> Phoenix players deserve love and support.


Nope.  That's reserved for Viper players.  pek


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 18, 2011)

Storm players need love, too.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 18, 2011)

So i went to get the game today, but no one fucking had it!


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 18, 2011)

that shin gouki costume is gdlk


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Phoenix players deserve love and support.



I always wanted to learn her...but I never want to build my entire gameplan around her.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I always wanted to learn her...but I never want to build my entire gameplan around her.


Pick Doctor Strange then.  Lots of similarities to Phoenix, just with normalish health.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 18, 2011)

I want to learn Nemesis. He's a tank, but I've got to get used to movement speed and actually learn his moveset.


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I remember bbq hipping me to some of Dante's BnBs before but that was for OG MvC3. Any new BnBs for Dante now, or rather, is his old BnBs valid?
> 
> What bugs me about Hsien-Ko is her beyond slow movement and dash. I notice players use 263 C alot to move across screen faster but that seems a bit...dangerous.



Gotta plink dash. 

Her regular dash is pretty fucking cool too, though. It's like a built in mix up. In the corner you can dash and appear on the other side for a cross up (through?). Then you can mix it up by not going to the other side and cancelling the dash before you cross. Great with a lock down assist.

Pendulum swings can be and should be covered with gongs. Even if you don't, though, not many things beat out the pendulum swing. It's just nice to have a couple of gongs out so projectiles can't hit you.

She's definitely bad, but also not as bad as people say (especially in this game). Then again, that's how it is for a lot of characters I feel. People ride a hype train (good or bad) about a character and adopt this bandwagon mentality.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2011)

Hsien-Ko is decent but she doesn't get in the conventional way and some of her links and have some tricky timing to them.


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2011)

Her links were definitely stupid tight for such an easy execution game. And all for what was standard damage for other characters.

In this game though they've become MUUUUCH easier. I get 3 reps from her corner gong loop every time now when in Vanilla I was just barely getting 2. Same with her air gong loops. I get 2 in no problem now where in Vanilla I'd always miss that second one before the LS.

Her Balls to Blades link is still hard for me to connect though. I still either get a DHC or they get up and block the Blades.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2011)

I haven't got much chance to use her yet in UMvC3, but I'm glad some of her links are now easier and more consistent to pull off. 

I can't remember if I have you on PSN delirium, but we should have some casuals sometime when work is not trying to murder me.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Hsien-Ko is decent but she doesn't get in the conventional way and some of *her links* and have some tricky timing to them.





delirium said:


> *Her links* were definitely stupid tight for such an easy execution game. And all for what was standard damage for other characters.



I hate link characters. I hate links in fighting games period. Main reason I stop playing SFIV.

Nice Phoenix set Violent-nin.

Would Phoenix make a good anchor with team Vergil/Dante or Vergil/Doom or something?


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2011)

For sure. I'd love to get some matches in.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I hate link characters. I hate links in fighting games period. Main reason I stop playing SFIV.
> 
> Nice Phoenix set Violent-nin.
> 
> Would Phoenix make a good anchor with team Vergil/Dante or Vergil/Doom or something?



Haha you say it just as I'm changing it. Thanks though. 

Phoenix still works perfectly fine as anchor, you just have to be more careful which is why a lot of frauds who only used her for Dark Phoenix dropped her. You can still shoot homing TK shots in the air you just have to cancel into fly or you'll fall after one. Her mix-ups are still good and she still hits like a truck, you just have to watch your meter more than ever because of all the anti-Phoenix technology out in UMvC3. I'm not sure how well she would work with Vergil for the simple fact you want to burn meter with him because it's definitely worth it.

Playing her on point like I used too though is now too damn impossible so I switched her to one of my alternate teams as a anchor.

--

Oh Ultra David you clever bastard.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 18, 2011)

Krich2nd said:


> I want to learn Nemesis. He's a tank, but I've got to get used to movement speed and actually learn his moveset.



Nemesis is a beast, he has good normals, a projectile, good wallbounce specials, and a otg super, I want to put him on my team i just dont know who else to pick to pick on his team


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Haha you say it just as I'm changing it. Thanks though.
> 
> Phoenix still works perfectly fine as anchor, you just have to be more careful which is why a lot of frauds who only used her for Dark Phoenix dropped her. You can still shoot homing TK shots in the air you just have to cancel into fly or you'll fall after one. Her mix-ups are still good and she still hits like a truck, you just have to watch your meter more than ever because of all the anti-Phoenix technology out in UMvC3. I'm not sure how well she would work with Vergil for the simple fact you want to burn meter with him because it's definitely worth it.
> 
> Playing her on point like I used too though is now too damn impossible so I switched her to one of my alternate teams as a anchor.



Can I use your Phoenix set then? My current set is making people put me on their ignore list. 

Well, I don't want to_ only_ use her for Dark Phoenix. I really want to rely on my first two characters more. I was thinking if Vergil wouldn't do, maybe Wesker or another character than doesn't rely on meter heavily would do.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Can I use your Phoenix set then? My current set is making people put me on their ignore list.
> 
> Well, I don't want to_ only_ use her for Dark Phoenix. I really want to rely on my first two characters more. I was thinking if Vergil wouldn't do, maybe Wesker or another character than doesn't rely on meter heavily would do.



Haha, I like your set though, the signature has me staring at the page for long than I'd normally expect to. 

Wesker would work but he doesn't build meter as easily as he did before (no one really does), so you just have to be careful. One thing that's good is now people can't snap you in and chip you to death before you hit the ground thanks to air X-factor.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

You can say I'm late to this revelation with Dante as I haven't truly practice with him much until now but...I just realized you can buffer his teleport into his ground combos. I notice online how Dante players generally hump the ground before doing a teleport which makes it easy for me to anticipate and counter.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 18, 2011)

So does anyone know Strider's BnB?

Doom/Nova/Wesker or Doom/Wesker/Strider?
I am so tempted to make Dark Strider rise.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> You can say I'm late to this revelation with Dante as I haven't truly practice with him much until now but...I just realized you can buffer his teleport into his ground combos. I notice online how Dante players generally hump the ground before doing a teleport which makes it easy for me to anticipate and counter.


Naked teleports are cool if you call an assist to lock the opponent down while you teleport.  That's what I used to do with Doom Beam + Dante. 

You can also buffer teleport into Stinger by doing Bold Cancels.  The notation would be 6C~2+S+ATK~2S.  It's usually buffered in like that during combos, as well as after Prop Shredder by doing 228S at the end of the animation.


Duy Nguyen said:


> So does anyone know Strider's BnB?
> 
> Doom/Nova/Wesker or Doom/Wesker/Strider?
> I am so tempted to make Dark Strider rise.


The BnB I'm currently using is (Keep in mind I'm trying to set up for resets):
M, H, 6H, S, jM, jH, j236L, land, H, 236L, H, S, jM, jM, jH, jS, 214S~214S

And either of those teams will work just fine.  Play both if you want to.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 18, 2011)

*@CosmicCastaway:* Nah, I like to play for keeps all the time so I usually stick to what I'm good at. After further consideration though, I'm gonna hold off on running Strider for a while. His damage output is kinda pitiful outside of Dark Strider mode.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 18, 2011)

Well yeah, I think that's kind of the point, dude.  Strider's about mixups and resets.  That's how he was in MvC2 as well.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Well yeah, I think that's kind of the point, dude.  Strider's about mixups and resets.  That's how he was in MvC2 as well.



MvC2 Strider's only saving grace was his lockdown game using Ouroboros+Assist. That's why he wasn't very good without Doom or at least Sentinel.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 18, 2011)

Got a chance to play this game an I'm not enjoying it. They changed the dynamics too much and the speed feels different. Tried using firebrand because I'm interested in him but not working out. He looks complicated and ghost rider is cool but don't get him. Those are the only new characters I would mess with.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Got a chance to play this game an I'm not enjoying it. They changed the dynamics too much and the speed feels different. Tried using firebrand because I'm interested in him but not working out. He looks complicated and ghost rider is cool but don't get him. Those are the only new characters I would mess with.



all capcom update games are virtually diffrent games than the predecessor. if you were expecting to play MVC3 expansion pack, then you are shit out of luck


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 18, 2011)

We need to get a lobby going! WHAT'S GOOD NERDS?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2011)

Doom is top guy in this bitch 

i can't believe how good i am with him... chun got some pretty decent tricks as well.. i still haven't touched strider yet.. gonna experiment tomorrow..


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> We need to get a lobby going! WHAT'S GOOD NERDS?!



I would if I didn't have to wake up stupid early for work tomorrow. 

---

Seeing a shit ton of Vergil's around, guess that's not a surprise.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> Doom is top guy in this bitch
> 
> i can't believe how good i am with him... chun got some pretty decent tricks as well.. i still haven't touched strider yet.. gonna experiment tomorrow..



As of right now, I think Doom and Wesker are the best in the game.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 18, 2011)

Doom is borderline broken in this shit, I can't believe more people don't use him.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Doom is borderline broken in this shit, I can't believe more people don't use him.


I don't really like Doom (as a character). I know I'm about to say some scrubby shit right here but...I normally picked characters I liked, until I started getting my ass whooped due to lack of team synergy. Just learning my favorites doesn't seem to fly in the MvC universe like in other fighters. I have no qualms about using a broken character though.

Gameplay wise I've really grown attached to X-23, Wesker, and with UMvC3...Vergil. Coincidentally, I like these characters from their respective origins as well and they work well with Wesker so its good. I'm only just now learning Doom because I like how he mesh with Vergil, X-23 and Wesker.

So far, the BnB I've been using with Doom is cr.L, cr. M, cr. H, S, air M, air M, air 6H, S, H, 6H, Lighting Ball thing in air....but I don't know if this is a reliable combo. And the only assist of his I've been using is Hidden Missiles.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 19, 2011)

The best reason to use X-23 and Wesker together is gone sadly.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> Doom is top guy in this bitch





Duy Nguyen said:


> As of right now, I think Doom and Wesker are the best in the game.





IronFist Alchemist said:


> Doom is borderline broken in this shit, I can't believe more people don't use him.


Nope.  Doom and Wesker aren't even top 5.  Top 10?  Yeah, but they're not top tier.  Not because they suck or anything, it's just that there are a bunch of better characters than them.  MvC3 is cool like that.


Esura said:


> So far, the BnB I've been using with Doom is cr.L, cr. M, cr. H, S, air M, air M, air 6H, S, H, 6H, Lighting Ball thing in air....but I don't know if this is a reliable combo. And the only assist of his I've been using is Hidden Missiles.


cr.L, cr.M, cr.H, S, jM, j6H, airdash-down/forward, jM, cr.H, S, jM, j6H, airdash-down/forward, jM, cr.M, cr.H, 623+ATK+ATK (Sphere Flame)

The assist you use for Doom should be dependent on matchup.  If you need to play keepaway in a certain matchup, choose Hidden Missiles.  When you need to rush down, choose the Beam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> As of right now, I think Doom and Wesker are the best in the game.



that reminds me, i also want to try out wesker in this.. 
i heard great things about him..



CosmicCastaway said:


> Nope.  Doom and Wesker aren't even top 5.  Top 10?  Yeah, but they're not top tier.  Not because they suck or anything, it's just that there are a bunch of better characters than them.  MvC3 is cool like that.
> 
> cr.L, cr.M, cr.H, S, jM, j6H, airdash-down/forward, jM, cr.H, S, jM, j6H, airdash-down/forward, jM, cr.M, cr.H, 623+ATK+ATK (Sphere Flame)
> 
> The assist you use for Doom should be dependent on matchup.  If you need to play keepaway in a certain matchup, choose Hidden Missiles.  When you need to rush down, choose the Beam.



Doom is very easy on the hands, so the odds of you dropping a combo are really slim.. and his jumping S is a nightmare for any opponent.. his assists mostly work for anyone as well.. 
who do you think are the top 5? just curious..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> that reminds me, i also want to try out wesker in this..
> i heard great things about him..



Step 1: Leave Wesker on anchor.
Step 2: Maximum Wesker when opponent jumps to remove glasses.
Step 3: Find way to activate Level 3 X-Factor.

Dark Wesker RISES!!!


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 19, 2011)

Wesker and Doom are straight up OP. You have to literally not know about the existence of this game if you don't know that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Step 1: Leave Wesker on anchor.
> Step 2: Maximum Wesker when opponent jumps to remove glasses.
> Step 3: Find way to activate Level 3 X-Factor.
> 
> Dark Wesker RISES!!!



thats what they call him? 

i tried him on point, when i get enough meter and receive enough damage i switch him out until he becomes my final character.. he's like a perfect jell to the team..

edit: stylin on my friends right now with a Wesker/Doom/Nova team  

can somebody hook me up with ultimate wesker combos? i believe i saw one here a couple of days ago..

i use, jumping S, c.L, c. M, s.H, M. phantom, teleport, c.L, c. M, s.H, Maximum Wesker/Level 3 or extend it with xfactor..

anything better?


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

I love Vergil so gotdamn much it ain't even funny. He is like...my ideal character. All his moves, his combos, his playstyle...it fits me like a glove. I went 10 - 0 against my brother with my team Vergil/Wesker/Doom with just Vergil on point. 

Maybe Vergil is like Top 10 too.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> Doom is very easy on the hands, so the odds of you dropping a combo are really slim.. and his jumping S is a nightmare for any opponent.. his assists mostly work for anyone as well..
> who do you think are the top 5? just curious..


I'm aware of how good Doom is, and of how good he was in 3.0.  I was one of the OGs to say that Doom was great in 3.0, and no one listened to me, so their original consensus was that he was only going to be an assist character.  8 months later, he was top 10.  I also played him for the entirety of 3.0.  Trust me when I say that he is not top 5.

My top 5 is Viper, Dante, Vergil, Strider, and probably Dark Phoenix.


Chemistry said:


> Wesker and Doom are straight up OP. You have to literally not know about the existence of this game if you don't know that.


Vergil's better than Wesker, and Dorm is still better than Doom, so I don't know where you're getting this notion that either of those characters are OP.


Esura said:


> Maybe Vergil is like Top 10 too.


Vergil has everything he needs to be top 5, maybe even top 3.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'm aware of how good Doom is, and of how good he was in 3.0.  I was one of the OGs to say that Doom was great in 3.0, and no one listened to me, so their original consensus was that he was only going to be an assist character.  8 months later, he was top 10.  I also played him for the entirety of 3.0.  Trust me when I say that he is not top 5.
> 
> My top 5 is *Viper*, Dante, Vergil, *Strider*, and probably Dark Phoenix.


Que?



> Vergil's better than Wesker, and *Dorm is still better than Doom*, so I don't know where you're getting this notion that either of those characters are OP.
> 
> Vergil has everything he needs to be top 5, maybe even top 3.


Que??


----------



## Velocity (Nov 19, 2011)

So where would a team of Dante, Vergil and Trish rank and what Assists are best to use?


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So where would a team of Dante, Vergil and Trish rank and what Assists are best to use?



I would use Jam Session with Dante, Rapid Slash with Vergil, and Peekaboo with Trish. I would probably use Vergil on point with Trish in second and Dante as anchor.

I have no clue how that team would rank though. Trish is possibly my third favorite character in the game besides Vergil and Wesker and I used her quite frequently in OG MvC3. I know in OG MvC3 I was able to combo from Trish's Peekaboo assist with some characters if I timed it right.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Que?
> 
> 
> Que??


Viper is just amazing.  She requires a lot of execution, but has some of the best tools in the game.  Seismic Hammer is arguably the best special out there:  she can hit-confirm any Seismo and convert it into a combo (Yes, even the H Seismo), she can zone with rapid Seismos for days, and FADC (Focus Attack Dash Cancel) Seismos for safe mixups, etc..  Her movement, especially with Burning Kick feints, is incredibly good.  The damage output she's capable of is MvC3.0-worthy.  She can do almost 800k by herself in one BnB combo, spending only one bar while building almost 2.  Thunder Knuckle feints are absuable now, and along with FADC'ing Seismos, make all your footsies safe.  And she has the same amount of health as Dante, so she's not exactly a slouch in that department.  All this, and now she received a fullscreen projectile that has as much durability as Zero's level 3 Buster (Optic Laser).

Strider I'm still breaking open, but I see a lot of potential with this character.  He essentially is a solid, all-around character, being capable of zoning, resets, and rushdown.  His damage output may seem not that great, but meterless, it's the same as pretty much everyone else's, so all you have to do is just keep resetting the opponent (Like you're playing Wesker), and you'll have three bars in no time.  Teleport mixups, especially with Ouroboros, can give anyone a headache.  His Ragnarok can snuff out random supers easily, which is definitely worth the 3 bars.  I could go on, but you have the idea.  The only thing not going for him is his health, but that is easily remedied by assists like Vergil's Rapid Slash, which cover him nicely.

As for Dorm, in general, he got buffed more than Doom did.  The only nerfs Dorm received were to his Flame Carpet and Liberation (2 red, 1 blue), which honestly are pretty minor in the long run when you see everything else he got.  The buffs to his zoning capabilities are ridiculous, and now he has legit flight combos, so he can dish out even more damage.  The way he can just chip characters to death should just be illegal.


Aji Tae said:


> So where would a team of Dante, Vergil and Trish rank and what Assists are best to use?


Esura has the assists right, for sure.  However, I'd probably put Dante first, Trish second, and Vergil third.  Maybe even Trish first, Dante second, and Vergil third (Because Dante/Vergil with level 2 XF on deck is too damn good)  Team DMC is pretty high up there, as Dante/Vergil has some great team synergy (Another reason I'd put Trish first).  Trish is just a great character, especially for zoning.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Viper is just amazing.  *She requires a lot of execution*, but has some of the best tools in the game.  Seismic Hammer is arguably the best special out there:  she can hit-confirm any Seismo and convert it into a combo (Yes, even the H Seismo), she can zone with rapid Seismos for days, and FADC (Focus Attack Dash Cancel) Seismos for safe mixups, etc..  Her movement, especially with Burning Kick feints, is incredibly good.  The damage output she's capable of is MvC3.0-worthy.  She can do almost 800k by herself in one BnB combo, spending only one bar while building almost 2.  Thunder Knuckle feints are absuable now, and along with FADC'ing Seismos, make all your footsies safe.  And she has the same amount of health as Dante, so she's not exactly a slouch in that department.  All this, and now she received a fullscreen projectile that has as much durability as Zero's level 3 Buster (Optic Laser).


Holy shit. Although the bolded is probably why I don't see her used much as other characters if her difficulty of execution is even remotely similar to her AE counterpart.



> Strider I'm still breaking open, but I see a lot of potential with this character.  He essentially is a solid, all-around character, being capable of zoning, resets, and rushdown.  His damage output may seem not that great, but meterless, it's the same as pretty much everyone else's, so all you have to do is just keep resetting the opponent (Like you're playing Wesker), and you'll have three bars in no time.  Teleport mixups, especially with Ouroboros, can give anyone a headache.  His Ragnarok can snuff out random supers easily, which is definitely worth the 3 bars.  I could go on, but you have the idea.  The only thing not going for him is his health, but that is easily remedied by assists like Vergil's Rapid Slash, which cover him nicely.


Hmmm, I've probably used Strider the least out of the new characters so this is good to know.



> As for Dorm, in general, he got buffed more than Doom did.  The only nerfs Dorm received were to his Flame Carpet and Liberation (2 red, 1 blue), which honestly are pretty minor in the long run when you see everything else he got.  The buffs to his zoning capabilities are ridiculous, and now he has legit flight combos, so he can dish out even more damage.  The way he can just chip characters to death should just be illegal.


Wow. So what character do you think mesh ok with Vergil between Dorm and Doom then? I noticed that Dark Hole assist allows for some interesting shenanigans.



> Esura has the assists right, for sure.  However, I'd probably put Dante first, Trish second, and Vergil third.  Maybe even Trish first, Dante second, and Vergil third (Because Dante/Vergil with level 2 XF on deck is too damn good)  Team DMC is pretty high up there, as Dante/Vergil has some great team synergy (Another reason I'd put Trish first).  Trish is just a great character, especially for zoning.



Don't forget that Trish can rushdown an opponent with her dive kick as well.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Nope.  Doom and Wesker aren't even top 5.  Top 10?  Yeah, but they're not top tier.  Not because they suck or anything, it's just that there are a bunch of better characters than them.  MvC3 is cool like that.
> 
> *cr.L, cr.M, cr.H, S, jM, j6H, airdash-down/forward, jM*, cr.H, S, jM, j6H, airdash-down/forward, jM, cr.M, cr.H, 623+ATK+ATK (Sphere Flame)
> 
> The assist you use for Doom should be dependent on matchup.  If you need to play keepaway in a certain matchup, choose Hidden Missiles.  When you need to rush down, choose the Beam.



Ok...I'm having issues. I can do the bolded easy...but cr.H wont land for shit. Is there some sort of timing with this combo?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Holy shit.* Although the bolded is probably why I don't see her used much as other characters if her difficulty of execution is even remotely similar to her AE counterpart.


Yeah, she's pretty OP.  And I didn't even mention her EX Thunder Knuckle or her EX Seismos, which have godlike properties.  The best way to describe EX Thunder Knuckle is a Bionic Arm that reaches fullscreen, is COMPLETELY invincible from start to finish, and leads to full combo without X-Factor.  EX Seismos are a crazy anti-air, that I believe have invincibility (if not godlike priority), and they also lead to full combo.

I don't play Viper in SF, but I'd imagine the difficulty level in UMvC3 is comparable.


> Hmmm, I've probably used Strider the least out of the new characters so this is good to know.





> Wow. So what character do you think mesh ok with Vergil between Dorm and Doom then? I noticed that Dark Hole assist allows for some interesting shenanigans.


Between Doom and Dorm, I would say that Doom works better.  While Dorm is a better point character, Doom's assists make him a great asset to any team.  Like I've said before, depending on matchup, you can run Plasma Beam or Hidden Missiles, changing how you are able to approach the opponent.  It's very rare that a character has more than 1 abusable assist, so Doom excels in that department.


> Don't forget that Trish can rushdown an opponent with her dive kick as well.


She doesn't even need to do that when she can just run away all day.  Flight mode yayyyyyy.


Esura said:


> Ok...I'm having issues. I can do the bolded easy...but cr.H wont land for shit. Is there some sort of timing with this combo?


Let me have lunch real quick, then I'll boot up Ultimate and see if I can't explain it.  There's probably some difference to how I did it in 3.0.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Double posting like a boss.


Esura said:


> Ok...I'm having issues. I can do the bolded easy...but cr.H wont land for shit. Is there some sort of timing with this combo?


Delay the j.M until near the end of the airdash, and let it hit twice.  Then cr.H will hit easily.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Double posting like a boss.
> 
> Delay the j.M until near the end of the airdash, and let it hit twice.  Then cr.H will hit easily.



Ah....ok I'll try it out.

After testing it out, Trish (Hopscotch instead of Peekaboo now), Vergil (Rapid Slash), and Dante (Jam Session) compliments Trish's keepaway game well. And if for some reason you need to switch out Trish because the going gets tough, using Trish's Hopscotch assist with Vergil's High Time OTG is easier to combo into than Peekaboo.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Idk why you'd need Hopscotch to extend combos for Vergil.  You already have Jam Session for that.  Use Peakaboo so you can set up traps and resets and stufff.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok...I'm having issues. I can do the bolded easy...but cr.H wont land for shit. Is there some sort of timing with this combo?



After the dash downforward you have to hit the j.M a little late. Almost close to the ground. From there press c.M, c.H, Launch. I think CosmicCastaway forgot the c.M part of the combo.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

c.M, c.H, S is less consistent than just c.H, S.  Yields basically the damage too.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2011)

None of the blockbusters had game for rent so bought the game instead.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 19, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> My top 5 is Viper, Dante, Vergil, Strider, and probably Dark Phoenix.



Hawkeye is better than all of these characters.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Hawkeye is better than all of these characters.


In what way, exactly?  He's a more than capable character, I know, but not better than any of those.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2011)

blockbuster still exist?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> blockbuster still exist?



Yeah rented Tvc twice at blockbuster.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

Ho-lee shiiiit. How the fuck you do this? Is this still possible on UMvC3!?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5G6yUBrYBo[/YOUTUBE]

This combo is awesome.

Whats the moves he doing? My computer is in the opposite end of the apartment from my PS3 so I can't just try and immitate it from that video as I have an extremely short memory span lol.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ho-lee shiiiit. How the fuck you do this? Is this still possible on UMvC3!?
> 
> -youtube video-
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's still possible.  It's the midscreen BnB that bbq showed you.  It's changed a little bit for Ultimate though:

5M, 5H, 6H~S+ATK~623M, jH, j236M, jH, H, S~HH~S, j236L~L, 3HHHH~6H~S+ATK, 236L~L, 623M~M, 623M~M xx 236+ATK+ATK

At the end, for the two 623M~Ms, make sure you hit the second M as the first hit is connecting.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yeah, it's still possible.  It's the midscreen BnB that bbq showed you.  It's changed a little bit for Ultimate though:
> 
> 5M, 5H, 6H*~S+ATK*~623M, jH, j236M, jH, H, S~HH~S, j236L~L, 3HHHH~6H*~S+ATK*, 236L~L, 623M~M, 623M~M xx 236+ATK+ATK
> 
> At the end, for the two 623M~Ms, make sure you hit the second M as the first hit is connecting.



What's the bolded? And whats "~"?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> What's the bolded? And whats "~"?


S+ATK is Dante's move called "Bold Move."  It's a special move that causes him to jump.  A Bold Move done after 6H can be cancelled into any other special move, also known as Bold Cancelling.  "~" indicates followups and moves that must be done immediately after another.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

Holy shit its difficult to go into 623M from Bold Cancel...I keep doing the air guitar thing in the air.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, you gotta do it really fast.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep, I'm never doing that mid match ever...ever.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol, I do that all the time mid-match.  You just have to practice it is all.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 19, 2011)

It's harder in Ultimate but, still not 'hard'.

Hard is a F/UC bnb.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Lol, I do that all the time mid-match.  You just have to practice it is all.


Practice makes perfect I guess. Thumbs hurt tho. 



bbq sauce said:


> It's harder in Ultimate but, still not 'hard'.
> 
> Hard is a *F/UC bnb*.



Not really. I have Fate/Unlimited Codes on PSP and I can do Saber Alter's BnB consistently in adhoc. 

I need a drink...sigh.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't think you know what a real F/UC bnb looks like lol


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

Ohhhh....

I just do the stuff in the mission mode and repeat combos from there. That's a BnB? Why the fuck is BnBs so difficult?


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 19, 2011)

The PSP version had simplified commands as well, to my knowledge. I think they buffed the minimum damage on supers and such too. They definitely did for Holy Grail supers, at any rate.

Still, UBW combos, so hype.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone saw the ?

That finals set was a Spencer rape-fest by Combofiend. Or DiosX screwing up badly.

Now I want to see what he is capable of doing if he masters Nemesis and Hawkeye.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

because you have to fate cancel (aka cancel specials with tiger knee specials) everything, and the timing is hella strict.

I tried to learn fate for a while.. and yeah.. no. lol



Final Ultima said:


> The PSP version had simplified commands as well, to my knowledge. I think they buffed the minimum damage on supers and such too. They definitely did for Holy Grail supers, at any rate.
> 
> Still, UBW combos, so hype.



AS I PLAY

UNRIMITED BRAID WOIKS


----------



## Esura (Nov 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> because you have to *fate cancel (aka cancel specials with tiger knee specials) everything, and the timing is hella strict.*
> 
> I tried to learn fate for a while.. and yeah.. no. lol
> 
> ...



Damn. 

But if you are going to crack jokes about the Engrish, at least do the whole mantra. Its even funnier. 


Yeah....I'm done with Dante. He is pretty much another Viper.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 20, 2011)

Hayato Kanzaki is in the background in one of the stages.


Capcom what is going on? Hayato is my homie


----------



## Esura (Nov 20, 2011)

Who the fuck is Hayato Kanzaki?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who the fuck is Hayato Kanzaki?



Lol trolling again I see. Hayato Kanzaki is dat homie with the motorcycle that has the light saber and he screams like a champ. Hooo Heeey!

Yahtah!! Miss hearing that 


If hayato was in this game... dream team would be 1/3 complete


----------



## Esura (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not trolling.

Who the fuck is Hayato?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol why you trolling but google is your friend

google him


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Damn.
> 
> But if you are going to crack jokes about the Engrish, at least do the whole mantra. Its even funnier.
> 
> ...



I donno the whole thing D:

Hayato is from Plasma Sword/MvC2


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

Double post. Shades off Wesker is godlike.

Empire corner comber -

2L5MH 236L~B dash forward 3H, 2M5H 236M~H, falling jS, land S super jump MMHS dash OTG 3H~L/M/H or 3H > team super

Alternatively, if you want them to stay cornered > do the same combo, but after the first otg 3H do 2M5H 236 M~M S super jump MMHS, otg 3H~L/M/H or after air magic series land > 623L (into corner) 3H > team super

Tele cancel on guns and palm strikes is sooooo fucking good.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah....I'm done with Dante. He is pretty much another Viper.


No, not really.


bbq sauce said:


> Double post. Shades off Wesker is godlike.


Yeah, but only once he gets a combo going.  Otherwise, I don't notice much difference.  Annnnnd I have 2 really good Weskers in my scene.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

He's definitely faster.

Shades-on Wesker has a lot harder time doing the above combos because he's a step slower.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 20, 2011)

Well yeah, he's faster, but I really don't see that making a huge difference until you figure in damage output from the new combos.  I tend to view games more in terms of timing outweighing speed, and that's sort of how I view Wesker's sans glasses powerup as well.  As long as you don't freak out and try to outmash him, you'll be fine.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm really liking Ghost Rider at the moment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2011)

so from these characters, who do you guys think would work best with Doom..

Vergil/Nemesis/Ghost Rider/Wesker/Sentinel/Dante/Storm/Dorm/Nova

these are basically the best characters i play with after Doom.. i want a team to focus on from the get go..


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

I of those, I only play Nova, Storm, and Sent.

^actually that's a team I run.

I donno shit about Doom, though.




CosmicCastaway said:


> Well yeah, he's faster, but I really don't see that making a huge difference until you figure in damage output from the new combos.  I tend to view games more in terms of timing outweighing speed, and that's sort of how I view Wesker's sans glasses powerup as well.  As long as you don't freak out and try to outmash him, you'll be fine.


lol ok. 

Wesker has a ton of ways of opening you up. And the added speed just makes it that much easier. And when he does, the shades-off damage boost makes him hit like a tank.


----------



## lathia (Nov 20, 2011)

Did you guys watch this?

[YOUTUBE]PVxjH821x24[/YOUTUBE]

Damn that Spence


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it, Combofiend is so godlike. I've never been of Dios X in the slightest.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 20, 2011)

For noob level play (like the level me and my friends play at) Ghost Rider is fuckin cheap!


----------



## Esura (Nov 20, 2011)

Badalight said:


> For noob level play (like the level me and my friends play at) Ghost Rider is fuckin cheap!



I love Ghost Rider. 

I was thinking about how a team of Trish, Ghost Rider, and Dormammu would work out. That would be like the ultimate "GTFO me" keepaway team.


----------



## Esura (Nov 20, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> No, not really.



Bold Canceling is about as hard for me to do as doing Fierce Feint Fierce on SFIV.

But you play Viper from what I heard so your shit is on some other level beyond mines anyways.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> so from these characters, who do you guys think would work best with Doom..
> 
> Vergil/Nemesis/Ghost Rider/Wesker/Sentinel/Dante/Storm/Dorm/Nova
> 
> these are basically the best characters i play with after Doom.. i want a team to focus on from the get go..


Dante/Vergil/Doom

Probably one of the best teams in the game.


bbq sauce said:


> lol ok.
> 
> Wesker has a ton of ways of opening you up. And the added speed just makes it that much easier. And when he does, the shades-off damage boost makes him hit like a tank.


I know it sounds silly, but I really don't see him as that much of a threat.  He's really, really solid, no doubt, there's just better characters than him.


Badalight said:


> For noob level play (like the level me and my friends play at) Ghost Rider is fuckin cheap!


Lol, very easy way to beat Ghost Rider: Teleport characters.


Esura said:


> I love Ghost Rider.
> 
> I was thinking about how a team of Trish, Ghost Rider, and Dormammu would work out. That would be like the ultimate "GTFO me" keepaway team.


That would probably be pretty good.  Ghost Rider/Dormammu/Hawkeye would be better though.


Esura said:


> Bold Canceling is about as hard for me to do as doing Fierce Feint Fierce on SFIV.
> 
> But you play Viper from what I heard so your shit is on some other level beyond mines anyways.


Haha, my Viper is kind of freeish atm, I need to work with her some more.  She's pretty damn hard to play.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> so from these characters, who do you guys think would work best with Doom..
> 
> Vergil/Nemesis/Ghost Rider/Wesker/Sentinel/Dante/Storm/Dorm/Nova
> 
> these are basically the best characters i play with after Doom.. i want a team to focus on from the get go..



Doom/???/Wesker

Learn Doom's mid-screen and corner loop first and while not hard but practice being consistent with his tri-jump for mobility. Wesker can help Doom set up an unblockable so with good setups and strong pressure you can score a lot of free damage.

Out of your other choices, I like Nova's Aegis Reflector assist which helps Doom's corner game and so will Dante's Gun assist and Sentinel drones. If the opponent is getting use to blocking your Doom just throw them into a combo. If they're cornered, do a forward throw and if they're not, do a back throw.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

> I know it sounds silly, but I really don't see him as that much of a threat. He's really, really solid, no doubt, there's just better characters than him.


whaaat

Very few characters have the speed and pressure options he has. as well as over 500K _meterless_ damage, with near unlimited reset options. 
He lacks the tri jump mix ups other characters have, but, his mix up game is still scary. Air throw/air strike, teleport + assist mix ups, a command grab, the frame traps..

Too early to say where he falls tier wise, but, I donno what about him isn't a threat right now. 

unrelated:


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 20, 2011)

im trying to figure out a 3rd member, can you guys help me out. i have Nemesis on point , then zero, who should i pick for a 3rd member. im kind of trying nova, but im sure there is a better anchor


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you want your third for anchoring or an assist?

Doom makes good as both from what I've seen so far. I, personally feel Nova needs assist coverage from what I've played.

But if you feel like you your first two can do the job alone and just want a 3rd for the assist, Frank West's shopping cart is pretty strong for pressure and forcing mix ups. Seems shaky though as a last char.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 20, 2011)

What's up with the H&H mode

Put cards on characters for special attributes??


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Do you want your third for anchoring or an assist?
> 
> Doom makes good as both from what I've seen so far. I, personally feel Nova needs assist coverage from what I've played.
> 
> But if you feel like you your first two can do the job alone and just want a 3rd for the assist, Frank West's shopping cart is pretty strong for pressure and forcing mix ups. Seems shaky though as a last char.



i think i need an assist, but more of a full screen type of assist, nemesis has a good assist, but its up close, zeros assists are shit, so yea an assist would be good


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

Frank is good. Shopping cart travels a good distance, and the cart doesn't have a hurt box, so it's hard characters w/o projectiles to stop him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Dante/Vergil/Doom
> 
> Probably one of the best teams in the game.



thanx for the input.. all the assists in this team are very good, thinking about it..




bbq sauce said:


> whaaat
> 
> Very few characters have the speed and pressure options he has. as well as over 500K _meterless_ damage, with near unlimited reset options.
> He lacks the tri jump mix ups other characters have, but, his mix up game is still scary. Air throw/air strike, teleport + assist mix ups, a command grab, the frame traps..
> ...


----------



## delirium (Nov 20, 2011)

That's not exactly true. I've seen shopping cart get stuffed. But if I'm remembering right it's when he first appears on screen. Plus, I think hes better on point. It's so fucking easy to level up and once you get to level 4 you get normals THAT DO CHIP DAMAGE AND HAVE HALF SCREEN REACH. He's pretty beast.

Doom on the other hand is both a nasty anchor AND assist. He's so fucking OP. lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2011)

tried Nova's infinite.. you can even do it while in xfactor already.. and you don't have to corner your opponent.. doubt this will make it till the next patch..


----------



## Badalight (Nov 20, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Lol, very easy way to beat Ghost Rider: Teleport characters.



You think people use teleport in noob level play?  If they do, they arn't fast enough to capitalize.

Anyway, I was able to beat arcade mode on the hardest difficulty using Ghost Rider without dying, like I never switched to my other 2 characters.

So that's pretty good for me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

delirium said:


> That's not exactly true. I've seen shopping cart get stuffed. But if I'm remembering right it's when he first appears on screen. Plus, I think hes better on point. It's so fucking easy to level up and once you get to level 4 you get normals THAT DO CHIP DAMAGE AND HAVE HALF SCREEN REACH. He's pretty beast.
> 
> Doom on the other hand is both a nasty anchor AND assist. He's so fucking OP. lol



Nah, Frank himself, is hittable. But if whatever you're attacking with can't reach through the cart, it's likely going to get stuffed.

Start up I think gets hit easily because the cart isn't out yet?


sigh.. whenever I play Guilty Gear with an actual human. I lose all interest in not Guilty Gear for some time.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> tried Nova's infinite.. you can even do it while in xfactor already.. and you don't have to corner your opponent.. doubt this will make it till the next patch..



They never patched Akuma's Xfactor tatsu infinite


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know why you'd patch XF infinites.  It's part of what makes XF fun and creative.

Also, just some stuff I've been playing around with in the lab.  For anyone thinking about running teams with Strider/Dante.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2011)

lol

lvl 3 XF Nova empire combo corner only though D:

(already in XF)

confirm into S jump cancel ATK+S > 623M xN

I may just anchor this fool for the potential to do this.

another fun thing, not sure how useful it is - but Xfactor cancelling a jump kills your upward momentum.. so you can do stuff like - tap 9 XFC jump normal, or just fall immediately for a low. to me, it seems silly and pointless, but, they may be applications for this.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 20, 2011)

Nova is a very strong anchor, bbq.  One of the guys in my scene picked him up.  So crazy with that Level 3 XF.  You literally cannot keep XF3 Nova out.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 21, 2011)

i feel nova isnt anywhere near successful solo. there are way too many better options for an anchor. But i can see how he'd be a problem with speed boosts.

as far as that infinite....meh. alot of folks have lvl 3 Xfactor infinites. Hell its even in the brady guide. its nothing really new.

The only semi decent mix up i thought of with him is to do call a projectile assist the moment you make contact with the opponent then cancel any normal into 623M. The centurian rush M will dive to the other side. If they didnt get crossed up the will prolly still be in block stun. Wont really work on tall folks for me tho. i need to figure out some resets and shit. He prolly has a crapload of potential in that regard.

BBQ i do not like ur team. ph I think out of my friends im the only without trench coat mafia members. That rush down cray tho. the sword throw and akuma assist shit was gdlk. I want to play vergil.

Im terrible in matches. I do some crazy shit in training but i lose my sense of thought mid match.  i need to get better with Strider...he's basically my pheonix lol. xf+ouroboros lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2011)

Wesker will soon be out of his trench coat.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 21, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> i feel nova isnt anywhere near successful solo. there are way too many better options for an anchor. But i can see how he'd be a problem with speed boosts.
> 
> as far as that infinite....meh. alot of folks have lvl 3 Xfactor infinites. Hell its even in the brady guide. its nothing really new.
> 
> ...



Dude Nova mix ups.. make them block something like drones or Frank's cart, you can go high/low like 3 times. jump forward air dash down jL happens so fast it makes his 2M a viable low.

As far as my team goes, I might actually switch it up to Nova/Frank/Wesker.. I got some new shit that gives me level 4 Frank off one combo and a dhc.


CosmicCastaway said:


> Nova is a very strong anchor, bbq.  One of the guys in my scene picked him up.  So crazy with that Level 3 XF.  You literally cannot keep XF3 Nova out.



hmm. I may rework some things. he has a sick ass corner javelin loop in XF3, too. I wanna make that shit happen on somebody. I just have to say, he feels so strong backed by an assist that pins them in place.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> hmm. I may rework some things. he has a sick ass corner javelin loop in XF3, too. I wanna make that shit happen on somebody. I just have to say, he feels so strong backed by an assist that pins them in place.


Whatever you wanna do, man, that's obviously up to you.  I'm just saying that so you know that the option's there.

Also, I'm gonna start working on some Dante/Vergil tech videos, if anyone's interested.  Should be fun.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 21, 2011)

I played like 100 games with my friend last nite, im going to use cap/zero/Hulk unless i find a better anchor


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 21, 2011)

...Hulk is a terrible anchor, cnorwood.  Go Hulk/Zero/Cap.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 21, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> ...Hulk is a terrible anchor, cnorwood.  Go Hulk/Zero/Cap.



BUT X-FACTOR lvl 3 hulk gamma crush does so much damage, and has invincible start up for projectile characters


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 21, 2011)

And?  All anyone has to do is just run away from him until his XF runs out (which isn't hard), and then after that's done, just lame him out.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

Does that team even have much synergy? >_>

You might wanna put Zero on point, dat battery.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Does that team even have much synergy? >_>
> 
> You might wanna put Zero on point, dat battery.


Zero/Hulk is good together, from what I recall.  They had high damage DHCs in 3.0.  Cap Shield Slash assist is good too.

Other than that, idk.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 21, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> And?  All anyone has to do is just run away from him until his XF runs out (which isn't hard), and then after that's done, just lame him out.


Yea i could see that being a problem


Hangat?r said:


> Does that team even have much synergy? >_>
> 
> You might wanna put Zero on point, dat battery.



i dont like zero on point tho, i always seem to do worse when he is on point


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

Then brush up on your Zero. He was the best battery in vanilla.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Yea i could see that being a problem


That _is_ a problem, and it _will_ lose you a lot of matches


cnorwood said:


> i dont like zero on point tho, i always seem to do worse when he is on point


*points to Hangatyr's post*


Hangat?r said:


> Then brush up on your Zero. He was the best battery in vanilla.


Yeah, Viper, Dante, and Zero were the top 3 batteries.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Whatever you wanna do, man, that's obviously up to you.  I'm just saying that so you know that the option's there.
> 
> Also, I'm gonna start working on some Dante/Vergil tech videos, if anyone's interested.  Should be fun.



Cool, I want to see how the hell you bold cancel consistently without doing Hypers and shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Then brush up on your Zero. He was the best battery in vanilla.



Everybody was the best battery in Vanilla.

Most characters could extend combos and do decent damage, while building no less than 1.5 bars, usually 2.

Magneto for example, built at least equal meter to Zero, while doing hella more damage.



Esura said:


> Cool, I want to see how the hell you bold cancel consistently without doing Hypers and shit.


you literally just press S+button of choice then input the special. It's a tiny bit faster in this than Vanilla, buuut, it's still nothing extraordinarily difficult.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> you literally just press S+button of choice then input the special. It's a tiny bit faster in this than Vanilla, buuut, it's still nothing extraordinarily difficult.



The actual act of bold canceling isn't hard. Its doing Volcano like right after it which is the issue. I have to press so fast my thumbs rolls across two buttons on accident and I do that fucking three meter hyper. Window is so ridiculously small I'm wonder is this shit some 1 frame shit.

Bold canceling moves into teleports is easy though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 21, 2011)

bold cancel is definitely not 1 frame lol.

I guess w/ pad I can see you running into trouble though.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I guess I can work on a bastardized, non-BC version of this combo with Dante then. Probably wont do as much damage but it'll get the job done. 

I'm curious on how Cosmic do it as he is a pad player too and he says he can do it consistently. Maybe there is some sort of shortcut or something.


----------



## Murdoc (Nov 21, 2011)

Been playing Ultimate for a couple of days now.

Brief Conclusions:

- Nemesis' 'I Ain't Even Mad' Super should have start up invincibility. WHY CAPCOM????????? 

- Nova's a beast /Centurion Swag. 

- Thor is better and reserved third place in my team.

- Vergil's spiral sword super and charge sword (Round Trip) loop is fun as hell to pull off. Usually go for this loop than other bigger damage combos because of the swag.  

- Wright, Frank West, Racoon, Iron Fist and Hawkeye = Awesome characters.

Team: Vergil/Nova/Thor

I want to learn Dr. Strange but he takes time.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, I guess I can work on a bastardized, non-BC version of this combo with Dante then. Probably wont do as much damage but it'll get the job done.
> 
> I'm curious on how Cosmic do it as he is a pad player too and he says he can do it consistently. Maybe there is some sort of shortcut or something.


Non-BC combos (at least on a standing/crouching opponent) are ass now.  Sometimes the new pushback on Dante's normals will cause the S to miss entirely.  So dumb.  AA combos are all non-BC though.  

I have a session tonight, but I'll record a video for you (once I get back) of that combo, with that fly Picture-in-Picture thing showing my hands.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Non-BC combos (at least on a standing/crouching opponent) are ass now.  Sometimes the new pushback on Dante's normals will cause the S to miss entirely.  So dumb.  AA combos are all non-BC though.
> 
> I have a session tonight, but I'll record a video for you (once I get back) of that combo, with that fly Picture-in-Picture thing showing my hands.


Cool. I was going to quit Dante, but I hate being a quitter and my anger is fuel right now. I will learn to be decent with this friend one way or another. 

I'm dropping Doom combos left and right though. Doing the first part of the combo is easy, made easier if I do cr.M and cr. H after air. M and delay my ADDF but I cannot land the second part of the combo for shits. Second ADDF, cr. M whiffs every single damn time no matter how I delay it. Kind of fun trying to figure out though.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

Vergil, Iron Fist, Strider. The dream team. 

Dante, Nova, Magneto. My other dream team.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cool. I was going to quit Dante, but I hate being a quitter and my anger is fuel right now. I will learn to be decent with this friend one way or another.
> 
> I'm dropping Doom combos left and right though. Doing the first part of the combo is easy, made easier if I do cr.M and cr. H after air. M and delay my ADDF but I cannot land the second part of the combo for shits. Second ADDF, cr. M whiffs every single damn time no matter how I delay it. Kind of fun trying to figure out though.


*posting from library computer before session, like a boss*

That's the spirit! 


And lol, do you want a video of the Doom combo too?


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> *posting from library computer before session, like a boss*
> 
> That's the spirit!
> 
> ...



Yeah sure!

DMC fan in me requires me to learn more than just Trish.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 21, 2011)

GGs Esura.

Did they improve the netcode for this game? Today was my first time going online and it feels better than before, even though I still feel a little hiccup here and there.

Oh yea Esura, did my ghetto unblockable setup work? I was unsure if it was online lag that you didn't react to it or it was a true unblockable.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs Esura.
> 
> Did they improve the netcode for this game? Today was my first time going online and it feels better than before, even though I still feel a little hiccup here and there.
> 
> Oh yea Esura, did my *ghetto unblockable setup work*? I was unsure if it was online lag that you didn't react to it or it was a true unblockable.



What? Doom's j.M with Wesker's Samurai Shot assist? I didn't know what the fuck was going on with that one so I couldn't react to it. 

Wesker must be your main, as fighting your Wesker was a pain in the ass compared to your teammates. Good games though. I like your Doom BnB though, I might copy that.

Curious question, what could I work on to improve my Vergil/Wesker/Doom team?


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm dropping Doom combos left and right though. Doing the first part of the combo is easy, made easier if I do cr.M and cr. H after air. M and delay my ADDF but I cannot land the second part of the combo for shits. Second ADDF, cr. M whiffs every single damn time no matter how I delay it. Kind of fun trying to figure out though.



Doom BnB is ez. Just get your air M as soon as you jump from your S. M > M > toward+H > then S. After the air S, diagonal dash toward-downward and wiff a normal, land, jump forward then air dash down, land, H > S again then repeat M > M > toward+H > then S. It sounds complicated, but it's actually really really REALLY easy once you get the buttons down.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> What? Doom's j.M with Wesker's Samurai Shot assist? I didn't know what the fuck was going on with that one so I couldn't react to it.
> 
> Wesker must be your main, as fighting your Wesker was a pain in the ass compared to your teammates. Good games though. I like your Doom BnB though, I might copy that.
> 
> Curious question, what could I work on to improve my Vergil/Wesker/Doom team?



Yea, that was the setup.

To be honest, I never played Wesker nor Doom till about a few days ago. Which is why you can kinda tell my movement with them is kinda clumsy. I just thought they were the strongest character in the game at the moment so I just picked them up. I use to play Sentinel back in Vanilla so that's about it.

Well one thing I noticed is that you should retest some of your combos with Vergil, cause many times you went way over the limit of the hit deterioration and I just drop out of you Super and got a free punish. 

You also might wanna figure out some other setup for Vergil. I am not sure if Vergil is punishable after a ground teleport or not, cause I tried to punish it a lot of times but I don't know if it's online lag that is restricting me or the move is just that fast. I just took a different route at the end of the sets by just calling Sent at the right moment and jump IAD backwards with j.M to immediately catch the teleport.

You can try to put your opponent in blockstun via Doom assist and turn on Devil Trigger or Swords so you can get better mobility or freedom to move forward.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 21, 2011)

Finally got to play online on my account and it's the same.


I don't mind playing other players out of country but it's always laggy..


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, that was the setup.
> 
> To be honest, I never played Wesker nor Doom till about a few days ago. Which is why you can kinda tell my movement with them is kinda clumsy. I just thought they were the strongest character in the game at the moment so I just picked them up. I use to play Sentinel back in Vanilla so that's about it.
> 
> Well one thing I noticed is that you should retest some of your combos with Vergil, cause many times you went way over the limit of the hit deterioration and I just drop out of you Super and got a free punish.


Yeah, I started realizing that mid match so after I knocked you on the ground I did a Hyper combo instead of launching you again to squeeze out a few more hits.



> You also might wanna figure out some other setup for Vergil. I am not sure if Vergil is punishable after a ground teleport or not, cause I tried to punish it a lot of times but I don't know if it's online lag that is restricting me or the move is just that fast. I just took a different route at the end of the sets by just calling Sent at the right moment and jump IAD backwards with j.M to immediately catch the teleport.


Well, thanks to that shenanigans you showed me, I have a new setup, but I'll be taking Doom off the team to make the most use of it. Team of Trish/Vergil/Wesker is going to go places. Unblockable setups ftw! I play better with Trish than Doom anyways.



> You can try to put your opponent in blockstun via Doom assist and turn on Devil Trigger or Swords so you can get better mobility or freedom to move forward.



Hmmm, I don't use his DT or Swords much but maybe I should.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah sure!
> 
> DMC fan in me requires me to learn more than just Trish.


Lollll.  


Duy Nguyen said:


> You also might wanna figure out some other setup for Vergil. I am not sure if Vergil is punishable after a ground teleport or not, cause I tried to punish it a lot of times but I don't know if it's online lag that is restricting me or the move is just that fast. I just took a different route at the end of the sets by just calling Sent at the right moment and jump IAD backwards with j.M to immediately catch the teleport.


I'm one of two Vergils in my whole scene, and no one has ever punished us for teleports.  The teleports become even safer with Round Trip too.


Esura said:


> Hmmm, I don't use his DT or Swords much but maybe I should.


Devil Trigger is amazing, and I highly recommend using it.  Dante and Vergil players don't use this enough.  It covers a lot of matchups very well.  

The Swords are great too, but have less general uses.  Like today, I use Swords to Rapid Slash through Magneto's Magnetic Shockwave.  Stuff like that.  They're good for resets too, and I guess DHC combos, but other than that, DT is the best.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 22, 2011)

I think it depends on what teleport you use.

Raw teleport above their head seems like Dante's teleport.. where you'd be at risk for air throw. The one where he teleports to your back seems hella punishable if done raw though.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 22, 2011)

If teleports were safe without an assist or projectile, I'd just go play MUGEN.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 22, 2011)

Too bad you can't play mugen on the ps3 online. I'd rather play that than this game in a heartbeat.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 22, 2011)

My preferred team is Vergil, Wesker, and Akuma. I'm at the point where I can destroy entire teams using only Akuma or Vergil but I have trouble connecting combos with Wesker. He keeps teleporting all over the damn place and I'm just trying to punch someone in the mouth.

Oh, and I also have fun with Ghost Rider, Dead Pool, and Wolverine. Ghost Rider gets a lot of flack from some people but nothing beats spamming an opponent with the chain.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I think it depends on what teleport you use.
> 
> Raw teleport above their head seems like Dante's teleport.. where you'd be at risk for air throw. The one where he teleports to your back seems hella punishable if done raw though.


It's more like the Phoenix overhead teleport.  Really damn safe.  And I do the crossup teleport all the time.  Sometimes I'll just teleport and block, and people will be mashing that cr.L, and I'll block it.


Chemistry said:


> If teleports were safe without an assist or projectile, I'd just go play MUGEN.


Well they are.  Get on dat MUGEN.


----------



## Vai (Nov 22, 2011)

Hsienko's golden armor runs out even while she's not on the field ?


is this true ?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 22, 2011)

Vai said:


> Hsienko's golden armor runs out even while she's not on the field ?
> 
> 
> is this true ?



i think so,


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 22, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i think so,



False, some matches i played proved the opposite.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 22, 2011)

Vai said:


> Hsienko's golden armor runs out even while she's not on the field ?
> 
> 
> is this true ?


Nah, I just tested it.  Did Gold -> DHC, Sat there for like 30 seconds with the character, than raw tagged Hsien in and she still had full armor bar.

Btw, Esura, here you go:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh8sDFU6WM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Nov 22, 2011)

ah good, thought it was weird that flashmetroid said she lost it while tagged out.


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Nov 22, 2011)

That video makes me sad, because I hate using Dante with the PS3 pad. Makes me want to keep practicing with Dante though... Stuck with pad ever since my 360 died. Makes what Fanatiq does with his Magneto seem impossible to me.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jedah Dohma said:


> That video makes me sad, because I hate using Dante with the PS3 pad. Makes me want to keep practicing with Dante though... Stuck with pad ever since my 360 died. Makes what Fanatiq does with his Magneto seem impossible to me.


That's me, bro, lmao.  Sorry I made you sad though.  :/

Just keep practicing, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Nah, I just tested it.  Did Gold -> DHC, Sat there for like 30 seconds with the character, than raw tagged Hsien in and she still had full armor bar.
> 
> Btw, Esura, here you go:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh8sDFU6WM4[/YOUTUBE]



Ok, I'm fucking jealous as shit and feeling a bit salty. Those thumbs were all fast. I need to practice with Dante again when I get a bit better in KOFXIII. And you made that shit look easy too.

Oh, and you remember that PDP Pad thing you showed me awhile back for the PS3? They sell them at Gamestop for 19.99 and I got one when I picked up my KOF preorder with my trade in credit I had for awhile. Not bad, 10x better than the Mad Catz fightpads but I still prefer my DS3 for my main fighters. It was technically free for me so, whatever.


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Nov 22, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> That's me, bro, lmao.  Sorry I made you sad though.  :/
> 
> Just keep practicing, and you'll be fine.



Profound Sadness?! lol

That may be my favorite part about Marvel. Something about this game and being in training mode all day is fun. Nothing like practicing getting in with Iron Fist online... Chasing Wesker's down and failing miserably.

I really want to use Zero, but he feels really weird on pad. I think I'm learning slow with all the characters I actually want to use. Not counting Cap. D;


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, I'm fucking jealous as shit and feeling a bit salty. Those thumbs were all fast. I need to practice with Dante again when I get a bit better in KOFXIII. And you made that shit look easy too.
> 
> Oh, and you remember that PDP Pad thing you showed me awhile back for the PS3? They sell them at Gamestop for 19.99 and I got one when I picked up my KOF preorder with my trade in credit I had for awhile. Not bad, 10x better than the Mad Catz fightpads but I still prefer my DS3 for my main fighters. It was technically free for me so, whatever.


Loooooool, it is easy, bro.  Just practice is all.  And yeah, I guess my thumbs are kind of fast.  I was a little surprised when I watched the video.

Good to hear the PDP is nice.  I think I may just stick with this though.


Jedah Dohma said:


> Profound Sadness?! lol
> 
> That may be my favorite part about Marvel. Something about this game and being in training mode all day is fun. Nothing like practicing getting in with Iron Fist online... Chasing Wesker's down and failing miserably.
> 
> I really want to use Zero, but he feels really weird on pad. I think I'm learning slow with all the characters I actually want to use. Not counting Cap. D;


Ironic, because I play Guy in AE (not really a fan of the game itself though).

You're gonna need a fullscreen assist with Iron Fist if you want to chase down Weskers.  If you want to play Zero, you should keep at it.  I'm sure he's kind of hard to get down (I don't find him fun, so I haven't tried), but just keep at it.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm playing MUGEN and it's already 100x better than this game!


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 22, 2011)

i thought she lost it if you used her assist too much


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 22, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> I'm playing MUGEN and it's already 100x better than this game!


Doubt it.  100%.


cnorwood said:


> i thought she lost it if you used her assist too much


Nope.  I sat in training mode and spammed that thing.  No loss to speak of.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Marvel haters need to gtfo.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 22, 2011)

I assure you, this game isn't that good. It might be popular, but it's not good. Even the HUD is bad!


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

And that is your opinion.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 22, 2011)

The HUD being bad is a fact. If you like the HUD, you like rubbing your dick with sandpaper.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2011)

My one complaint for sure against UMvC3 is the HUD, it simply is a poor design choice.

--

Mmmmm that Brady-guide.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

Guys what do you think of Rocket Racoon?....

Personally the only characters I give a crap about in this new expansion are: Ghost Rider, Strider and Phoenix wright.
Fck the rest
Everyone always used venom ''no tourney competitiveness is no excuse'' everyone used him because they liked him.
BB.Hood, FFS they put Rocket racoon isntead of her? what the f....
Also Gambit was awesome despite what I said before.

This is when I actually encourage piracy.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

We have three Darkstalker characters in the game as is. Fuck BB Hood.


I'm majorly disapointed with Wright though. So frustrating to play with.


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Nov 22, 2011)

I like Rocket Raccoon the character, not sure if I like using him in this game. He's probably the only new character I haven't tried to learn yet. Doesn't bother me that he's part of the roster though. Shuma-Gorath is the only slot I wish they did something different with. I think he's been in enough games... Only thing I like about Shuma in this game is what he says to Vergil. lol


----------



## Wicked (Nov 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> We have three Darkstalker characters in the game as is. Fuck BB Hood.
> 
> 
> I'm majorly disapointed with Wright though. So frustrating to play with.



Anarkis, BB Hood and Bishamon were always the better choices.

Rocket Raccoon is ok I guess. His hitbox is annoying.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

Fuck BB.Hood?! Are you kidding me?! she is probably one of the most fun characters to play with.
Besides SF has gotten 4 slots, why not darkstalkers?


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Fuck BB.Hood?! Are you kidding me?! she is probably one of the most fun characters to play with.
> Besides SF has gotten 4 slots, why not darkstalkers?



Because its Street Fighter. No explanations needed. There has always been more characters from the SF series in Capcom crossovers than any of Capcom's other franchises, this isn't new.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 23, 2011)

Are we reallllllly gonna bitch about the HUD and the roster?  Reallllllly?

This should be a thread to discuss and learn the game.  _Legitimate_ complaints like how XF3 still does a little too much damage are cool, but roster discontent has been beaten to death.  If you don't like the game, and you don't like the cast, then don't play or post here.  Pretty simple.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 23, 2011)

Dark Wesker da gawd.

New shit. Shades off XF level 3

anywhere on screen  confirm into 5H 236L~L, [OTG 3H, 236L~L]x3 OTG 3H, S super jump MMHS, 3H (empire empire empire)

^ 1.3 mill. In the corner, omit the A follow up on his palm strike and just 3H, 236L x3.

Works in the corner off command grab-M, just do 63214M and go straight into 3H, 236L loop for like 1.1 mil. Anywhere on screen, off command grab with 63214L > dash 5MH 236L~L > 3H 236L~L loop > ender

For a lil more damage, and more consistency (this is so derp my son couldn't drop it)

LMHS super jump jMMHS, [otg 3H, S super jump jMMHS] xN until they die, also works on all the same command grab set ups as the palm loop, but, the palm loops almost always going to kill (after aircombo just do 3H > team super and it will kill any char even off grabs), so really just do the palm loops and at least look like a bawss whilst you tier whore.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh and for the record, this game really isn't that good. Fun? Yes (actually it's all the stupid kusoge nonsense that makes it fun). But, a fundamentally good game? Hell no. lol

If people still played Guilty Gear I'd have never even thought twice about getting this game honestly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

Marvel was never good in a fighting game design way, ever.

Always been broken great fun, but *not*  randumb.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 23, 2011)

The roster is crappy I'd rather main the H&H characters. They just added too much cheese in the roster.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 23, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Are we reallllllly gonna bitch about the HUD and the roster?  Reallllllly?
> 
> This should be a thread to discuss and learn the game.  _Legitimate_ complaints like how XF3 still does a little too much damage are cool, but roster discontent has been beaten to death.  If you don't like the game, and you don't like the cast, then don't play or post here.  Pretty simple.



When majority of the competitive community hates the HUD they cant voice that opinion huh get the fuck out of here with that nonsense. I know your hard for Marvel but relax people are allowed to voice their opinions about the game which is what this threads for. The thread is not here to just talk about combo chains. As far as characters goes thats also an opinion people have and if you dont like seeing mega man fans bitching about him not being on then just ignore it. its dat simple really. I think a lot of people voiced their opinion that the game is fun but is not exactly the an amazingly well done game.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> When majority of the competitive community hates the HUD they cant voice that opinion huh get the fuck out of here with that nonsense. I know your hard for Marvel but relax people are allowed to voice their opinions about the game which is what this threads for. The thread is not here to just talk about combo chains. As far as characters goes thats also an opinion people have and if you dont like seeing mega man fans bitching about him not being on then just ignore it. its dat simple really. I think a lot of people voiced their opinion that the game is fun but is not exactly the an amazingly well done game.



So now that you got that off your chest...you're done right no? Ok, cool.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 23, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Oh and for the record, this game really isn't that good. Fun? Yes (actually it's all the stupid kusoge nonsense that makes it fun). But, a fundamentally good game? Hell no. lol
> 
> If people still played Guilty Gear I'd have never even thought twice about getting this game honestly.





Sephiroth said:


> Marvel was never good in a fighting game design way, ever.
> 
> Always been broken great fun, but *not*  randumb.


See, these are legitimate complaints, you guys, about the gameplay.  Because, I mean really, what's the extent of the roster and HUD debates?

HUD:
"Oh, I don't like the HUD, the order's messed up."  
Character:
"Why is Character X here?  Character Y should be here, they're more fun."

Ridiculous.  If someone were complaining about how stupid Wesker were, there's obviously more that can go into that than just, "Get over it."  You can help someone learn to get around him and not get bloooooowwnn up.  Something actually productive going on, I know, crazy.


Peoples Hernandez said:


> When majority of the competitive community hates the HUD they cant voice that opinion huh get the fuck out of here with that nonsense. I know your hard for Marvel but relax people are allowed to voice their opinions about the game which is what this threads for. *The thread is not here to just talk about combo chains.* As far as characters goes thats also an opinion people have and if you dont like seeing mega man fans bitching about him not being on then just ignore it. its dat simple really. I think a lot of people voiced their opinion that the game is fun but is not exactly the an amazingly well done game.


That's nice.


Esura said:


> So now that you got that off your chest...you're done right no? Ok, cool.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 23, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Marvel was never good in a fighting game design way, ever.
> 
> Always been broken great fun, but *not*  randumb.



Marvel 3 made it random. Mostly with the damage output. The game really, still isn't about thought process, smarts, game knowledge, etc.. it's just really only about damage, and to a lesser extent mix ups.

Honestly if they wanted to make the game better, they need to decrease damage.

Like, lower standard damage across the board a good amount, make the level 1 XF damage buff equal out to around what standard damage is now, make lvl2 XF around current lvl1 XF damage, and make level 3 xfactor equal to about the currently lvl 2 XF damage. Keep the speed changes normal.

Like, random jab mashing and accidental hit confirms shouldn't lead to 70% for one meter. that's stupid.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 23, 2011)

why the hell are people bitching about the hud, you will get used to it sooner or later


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Marvel 3 made it random. Mostly with the damage output. The game really, still isn't about thought process, smarts, game knowledge, etc.. it's just really only about damage, and to a lesser extent mix ups.



Well only aerial exchange is truly random, the easy to do almost impossible to react to 50/50 mix ups do make it feel that way since then you guess wrong you die.(Beserker Slash)

Marvel 3 is pure reaction more than anything, but that is really all the VS Marvel games, or zoning them out completely. 

Shit has no balance, but that's kind of point(or fun), what makes it bad is alot of things have no solid counters and or can't be punished.  



> Like, random jab mashing and accidental hit confirms shouldn't lead to 70% for one meter. that's stupid.



Personally I like the idea of harsh damage scaling off jabs being added.

Beats TOD in XvSF though.  

Fuck fighting double Storms.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 23, 2011)

> Personally I like the idea of harsh damage scaling off jabs being added.



70% of blindly mashing isn't harsh scaling. it's indicative the damage is far too high.



> Marvel 3 is pure reaction more than anything, but that is really all the VS Marvel games, or zoning them out completely.



There was definitely thought process behind Marvel 2. In Marvel 2 runaway existed, because chip was an actual threat, and combo damage wasn't a bare minimum of 60-70% per combo.. The damage taken by running into assists and various space control tools equaled out to what you could get when you managed to open them up (and then, you had to work to open them up again). In this game most characters have no problem taking a bit of chip, and a few beams to the face, because when they touch the other char, it's more than half health gone, into 50/50 death mix up.

Add to that, the nerfed movement options from game to game, and run away is hardly viable, so, there's no real thought to the game at this point, just both opponents trying to go in.. the slightest bit of footsie/air footsie/assist footsie(?) play, and hit confirms followed by some kinda set up after to get the finish.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 23, 2011)

> 70% of blindly mashing isn't harsh scaling. it's indicative the damage is far too high.



I mean Marvel 3 needs it.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 23, 2011)

Bah, yesterday I received what was supposed to be Ultimate Marvel VS Capcom 3, but it ended up being some random Playstation Move game called Carnival Island instead. Now it's going to take at least a week just to return it and get a replacement. Goddamn it.



			
				bbq sauce said:
			
		

> If people still played Guilty Gear I'd have never even thought twice about getting this game honestly.


True that.

Speaking of which, just a few days ago I played a session Guilty Gear with a couple of friends for the first time in god knows how long. I was dropping combos left, right and centre, but my FRC muscle memory was still true to form. It felt... right.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u19Vus6GPgc[/YOUTUBE]

Hopefully this sparks peoples interest more in giving Spider-man a try if at least for fun.


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Nov 24, 2011)

Ohh that video was quite interesting. I've wanted to use Spidey more ever since I saw the Future Foundation getup. I'm pretty horrible with him though, so liking the character is all that really keeps him in any rotation. He has some cool setups, and I sure as hell wouldn't have figured them out on my own.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 24, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> Bah, yesterday I received what was supposed to be Ultimate Marvel VS Capcom 3, but it ended up being some random Playstation Move game called Carnival Island instead. Now it's going to take at least a week just to return it and get a replacement. Goddamn it.
> 
> True that.
> 
> Speaking of which, just a few days ago I played a session Guilty Gear with a couple of friends for the first time in god knows how long. I was dropping combos left, right and centre, but my FRC muscle memory was still true to form. It felt... right.



that sucks.. I hear you on frc memory though. seems to not go away once you've gotten it.

I still get to play now and again, but stickbug is my only opponent, OCCASIONALLY LK comes with him, and plays, but, LK doesn't really play GG.

GGs duy btw. i lol'ed pretty hard at that match where it was like corner combo drop, I air throw you, drop my combo you air throw me, drop your combo, I air throw you xN


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 24, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> GGs duy btw. i lol'ed pretty hard at that match where it was like corner combo drop, I air throw you, drop my combo you air throw me, drop your combo, I air throw you xN



Hahahaha, yea I was laughing pretty hard too, I can never do any Magneto combos online. I also gotta start using that L command throw for Wesker instead of the H.

GGs again. Lets play again sometimes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 24, 2011)

improved version of my wesker corner loops

XF3 shades off

commnd grab L > 5MH 236L, [421X, OTG3H, 236L]x3 421X OTG 3H, S > air combo > OTG 3H optional team super

^ no damage improvement or anything, but, in the corner you get to wiff his normal counter mid combo for added empire empire empire

DO I FRIGHTEN YOU

edit: @ Duy, yeah, the netcode is improved a lot, but, more timing based combos aren't still don't work too well on opposite coasts. D:


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtKOnKPX_Zo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2011)

Desk breaking the game like usual and Capcom can't stop the Wolverine.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 25, 2011)

In the spur of the moment I bought UMvC game today 

About to play it for the first time. This is my first MvC game ever, so I'll have a difficult time getting good, lol.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> In the spur of the moment I bought UMvC game today
> 
> About to play it for the first time. This is my first MvC game ever, so I'll have a difficult time getting good, lol.



All you really need to know are two things.


1. Get your bread and butter combos down. You must be able to convert your hits into damage.

2. BLOCK.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

Good assist is also extremely important, Sentinel Charge drones might be a good start.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Good assist is also extremely important, Sentinel Charge drones might be a good start.



What happened to using characters you want to use regardless of how they place in tiers?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2011)

Strawman much? Good synergy =/= top tier.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm a huge noob when it comes to this game (series) so I have a few (in your eyes probably) idiotic questions:



Chemistry said:


> All you really need to know are two things.
> 
> 
> 1. Get your bread and butter combos down. You must be able to convert your hits into damage.
> ...



How exactly do I block?

Also, how do I use level 1 etc. supers or however they are called. I got some of them by button mashing () and I even got Dante to transform once, but I couldn't do it again, lol.

I didn't try for very long, though. I only finished the one player mode once and spent some time in training mode.



Sephiroth said:


> Good assist is also extremely important, Sentinel Charge drones might be a good start.



Thanks for the info. 

So, can someone please post a list of everything I need to know to get started?

Will rep offc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

Super=Two Attack Buttons plus motion

A=Light 
B=Medium 
C=Heavy 
S=Launcher 

You can chain attacks together simply by pressing from weakest to heavest, A>B>C>S, Square>Triangle>Circle>X on a ps3 pad.

Super jump is down then up, if you hold up during S you will follow and can air combo.

X-Factor is activated by pressing all four attacks, you can use this to cancel moves.

In training mode you can bring up all your character's moves from the menu.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Super=Two Attack Buttons plus motion
> 
> A=Light
> B=Medium
> ...



Thanks!

I'll try it all out after work tonight.


----------



## Vai (Nov 25, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> All you really need to know are two things.
> 
> 
> 1. Get your bread and butter combos down. You must be able to convert your hits into damage.
> ...



3. Ignore number 2, ATTACK MORE.


----------



## Esura (Nov 25, 2011)

Vai said:


> 3. Ignore number 2, ATTACK MORE.





Not sure if serious.


----------



## Vai (Nov 25, 2011)

not serious.


actually I'm not sure-


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 25, 2011)

I love it when people push buttons in this game.  Free win.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 25, 2011)

blocking isnt as important in this game, if you block too much someone will open you up and get a big combo off of you anyway


----------



## Esura (Nov 25, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> *blocking isnt as important in this game*, if you block too much someone will open you up and get a big combo off of you anyway



The fuck are you people smoking? Blocking is important in ANY fighter. Is you all like playing nothing but scrubs online or something?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2011)

Yep, yep. Always block, preferably in the corner. Everyone loves turtles.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck are you people smoking? Blocking is important in ANY fighter. Is you all like playing nothing but scrubs online or something?



I dont play online, but ive been practicing with tourney players, unless you know what combo everyone is going to do at all times, its just going to be you in blockstun with the opponent going to hit you low, if you are blocking high, or hitting you with a overhead while you are blocking low. and unlike most games where missing a block might be alright, in this game it will cost you your life or close to it. 

dont get me wrong blocking is important in this game, just you need to know when to block and rarely be in the position where you have to block.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck are you people smoking? Blocking is important in ANY fighter. Is you all like playing nothing but scrubs online or something?



Yes and no.

You need to block. I've run back hella teams with my last char because people don't block, but, I've also blown hella people up for blocking too much.

But, he is right in the sense that, if you're just sitting there blocking you're going to get opened up. you need to block and make a move afterward. Sitting there respectfully works in say, GG, where eventually it will come a time where if you can block everything, the game goes back to neutral. In this game, if you just sit there, they get another mix up until you do something about it. You need to know when to block, and when to act.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 25, 2011)

But I got dat unblockable. Trollololololol.

On a serious not, you can't just sit and block forever. Unless you're running the clock or trolling them. Neutralizing the situation and bringing the match back to a neutral state is one of the most important things. Even if this means you spending a meter or so.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 25, 2011)

did anyone watch this weeks running sets

Marn vs Mike Ross
some of the funniest shit ive seen, and the salt levels are so high

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDAF3M0I-Ac&feature=player_embedded&noredirect=1#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2011)

It was okay, I thought Ultimate Marvelous Adventures was hilarious though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck are you people smoking? Blocking is important in ANY fighter. Is you all like playing nothing but scrubs online or something?





Duy Nguyen said:


> But I got dat unblockable. Trollololololol.
> 
> On a serious not, you can't just sit and block forever. Unless you're running the clock or trolling them. Neutralizing the situation and bringing the match back to a neutral state is one of the most important things. Even if this means you spending a meter or so.



That too.. dem unblocks ain't no joke. The way you set it up though is pushblockable, so really, if my timing was right, all I took was the wesker low hit.

But yeah, if the timing is correct, or people aren't paying enough attn, they bout to get sad. Or if they have a super w/ invul, then you gonna be sad, though.

Yo cosmic, how do I do this viper combo

stuff into 5H 236M~S, 2MH 236M~S 236S > super jump back add jH, 5H 623L IAD jHS, 5HS aircombo > ender

I can do everything up to the IAD jHS after seismo. For whatever reason, the jS wiffs and they tech out. I tried to delay the IAD, but, they tech out before the jH, and I tried delaying the jH after the IAD, as well as delaying the jS after the jH.. none of that worked.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh Yipes, "Nova hits like a grown man"


----------



## Scizor (Nov 25, 2011)

I've practiced a bit and I know understand the supers and the different button names.
I still find air combo's difficult, though.

So far Dante is my favorite character. His transformation, teleport and badass looking moves etc. make him awesome, imo.

But this probably means Dante is the most noob friendly character out of those I've tried, lol.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 25, 2011)

How does Marn go from giving Combo a run for his money to almost getting beat in a set by Mike "The Fraud" Ross ?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 25, 2011)

Would anyone like to play?

PSN - Duy123


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

Blocking isn't important, push blocking is.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Blocking isn't important, push blocking is.



Please do elaborate. =)


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Please do elaborate. =)



When someone hits your guard you can push them away with two attacks buttons, or whatever trigger you have set to two attacks.

It also reduces chip damage.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> When someone hits your guard you can push them away with two attacks buttons, or whatever trigger you have set to two attacks.
> 
> It also reduces chip damage.



Thanks.
I can use all the help I can get =P


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 25, 2011)

Not just blocking, you scrubs.  Advance Guard shit too.  Get them off you if things ain't goin' your way.



bbq sauce said:


> Yo cosmic, how do I do this viper combo
> 
> stuff into 5H 236M~S, 2MH 236M~S 236S > *super jump back add jH, 5H* 623L IAD jHS, 5HS aircombo > ender
> 
> I can do everything up to the IAD jHS after seismo. For whatever reason, the jS wiffs and they tech out. I tried to delay the IAD, but, they tech out before the jH, and I tried delaying the jH after the IAD, as well as delaying the jS after the jH.. none of that worked.


Idk what's up with the bolded bit, because I've never seen it in a combo notation before, nor seen any Viper player do it in match, so I omitted it.  Anyway:  

When you do the IAD, you have two options.  After the jump cancel, jump straight up and just wait a little bit, then dash in and do the j.H, j.S.  Or, you can jump forward, and you'll see Viper do a kind of roll in mid-air.  Near the end of that animation would be when you want to air-dash into j.H, j.S.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But this probably means Dante is the most noob friendly character out of those I've tried, lol.


Nope.avi

Dante's one of the hardest to be good with in high-level play.  A lot of noobs like to think they know this character, but they really don't have the first clue.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

I would say he sits right below say Zero and Iron Fist in terms of difficulty to play, so like the middle ground, where Viper and Magneto are at the top of required execution.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> How does Marn go from giving Combo a run for his money to almost getting beat in a set by Mike "The Fraud" Ross ?



Letting ANYONE be able to win seems to be the theme for Capcom fighting games these days.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2011)

While it is important there is simply only so much blocking you can do. Like the great Ultra David says "Your goal should be to make sure you never end up in those situations".


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> How does Marn go from giving Combo a run for his money to almost getting beat in a set by Mike "The Fraud" Ross ?



How on earth is Mike Ross a fraud?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

Marn's face was hilarious, l'm sure he was just off his game and using characters he didn't play alot.

I don't think he even used Vergil's Spiral Swords once.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Nope.avi
> 
> Dante's one of the hardest to be good with in high-level play.  A lot of noobs like to think they know this character, but they really don't have the first clue.



I see. I'd like to get good with all my favorite characters, so I guess I have a long road ahead of me.



Sephiroth said:


> I would say he sits right below say Zero and Iron Fist in terms of difficulty to play, so like the middle ground, where Viper and Magneto are at the top of required execution.



Thanks for the info, again. =D


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Marn's face was hilarious, l'm sure he was just off his game and using characters he didn't play alot.
> 
> I don't think he even used Vergil's Spiral Swords once.



Those matches were day 1 footage released late.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Those matches were day 1 footage released late.



Marn been playing Ultimate since it was in development wasn't he? 

If he sticks Vergil though, I look forward to seeing the tech he brings forth.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Marn been playing Ultimate since it was in development wasn't he?
> 
> If he sticks Vergil though, I look forward to seeing the tech he brings forth.



He actually doesn't play Marvel too much. He's mostly plays League of Legends or DotA2.

There's already an 850k Virgil only BnB and Wolverine-esqe setups via. Rapid Slash into Devil Trigger which can turn into a character kill into ridiculous mix-up time for the next character coming in.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

I wasn't aware he played LoL and Dota.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Not just blocking, you scrubs.  Advance Guard shit too.  Get them off you if things ain't goin' your way.
> 
> 
> Idk what's up with the bolded bit, because I've never seen it in a combo notation before, nor seen any Viper player do it in match, so I omitted it.  Anyway:
> ...



k cool

the jump back add = air dash down, (old marvel notation sorry) it's after ex knuckle crumples them.



^ basically what I want to do is the combo up to the dhc. basically end on vipers first super.

Thanks for the tip though


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 26, 2011)

Good games Spackavellie, I forgot your NF name, lol.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> How on earth is Mike Ross a fraud?



Trash talk.

Mike Ross could defeat everyone posting on this thread. Most likely without any difficultly at all. But he isn't on the level of people like Justin Wong, Combofeind, etc. Plus the fact that Mike is always going on about "I'm the best" doesn't help his case.

I've learned that most of what the top fighting game players say to each other between matches is just them joking around and should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 26, 2011)

You do know Mike hates Marvel 3 with a passion, right? He does not play it and I'm pretty sure some people in here can blow him up.

The only reason he'll actually win is because it's Marvel 3; ANYONE can win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

Do you know them personally Chem?


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 26, 2011)

Yea, the days were much better when Arcade Infinity was still running, now it's just "lets go to lan center, play LoL, and smoke"


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 26, 2011)

Ibb said:


> Mike Ross could defeat everyone posting on this thread.



dick ride harder pls


----------



## Esura (Nov 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> dick ride harder pls





Never understood this need to follow pro players so hard like that.


Anyways, no one uses Jill.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I see. I'd like to get good with all my favorite characters, so I guess I have a long road ahead of me.


Learning a character is usually a long road, unless it's Wesker or Wolverine.


bbq sauce said:


> k cool
> 
> the jump back add = air dash down, (old marvel notation sorry) it's after ex knuckle crumples them.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see.  Yeah, I don't think the j.H, H after 236S is practical, because again, I've never seen anyone do it in match.  I've seen a lot of Rockstar's stuff, and he goes for hella style, but hey, if you can pull it off, go for it.


Ibb said:


> Mike Ross could defeat everyone posting on this thread. Most likely without any difficultly at all.


No, not really.  My friend Eternal Blaze beat Mike Ross at Marvel 3, and he's not exactly well known.


Esura said:


> Anyways, no one uses Jill.


One of the guys in my scene does.  I'll try and get some videos up of his Jill/Vergil/Cap Am team next time we have a session.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 26, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> You do know Mike hates Marvel 3 with a passion, right? He does not play it and I'm pretty sure some people in here can blow him up.
> 
> The only reason he'll actually win is because it's Marvel 3; ANYONE can win.



I was under the impression that people who went to tournements where typically better then people who just play online casually. Or was I mistaken? 

Or is everyone on this thread much better at the game then I thought. If so, then fine, he could defeat me without any trouble.

And, no, I didn't know Mike hates Marvel 3, I don't watch that many of his vidoes anymore.



bbq sauce said:


> dick ride harder pls



...Wha?



Esura said:


> Never understood this need to follow pro players so hard like that.
> 
> 
> Anyways, no one uses Jill.



Okay, dude, FUCK MIKE ROSS.

Happy now?

Why is everyone assuming that I'm some Ross fan boy because I defended him a little. I haven't even watched him play in forever.

EDIT:


CosmicCastaway said:


> No, not really.  My friend Eternal Blaze beat Mike Ross at Marvel 3, and he's not exactly well known.



Apparently Mike isn't as good as I thought he was.

Oh well, I didn't know.

EDIT2:
Now that I've kinda defended my honor, It's apparent that I haven't been following this game/community as well as I should. So, yeah.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 26, 2011)

You do know there are tournament players that post in this thread, right?

I've been playing in FGs since Mike Ross was only known for being a camera man.. He's a solid SF4 player, but, he's not particularly special when it comes to Marvel 3.. It's just like Chem said, Marvel 3 is designed so that anybody can beat anybody.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Never understood this need to follow pro players so hard like that.
> 
> 
> Anyways, no one uses Jill.



Wrong, there's actually a lot of Jill's scattered around. It's Shuma's and Skrull's you see least of.

I for example use Jill and there's 8 other people in my scene that use Jill.

--

@Chem and BBQ

Yep that's right on the money as far as Marvel 3 goes.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 26, 2011)

Ibb said:


> I was under the impression that people who went to tournements where typically better then people who just play online casually. Or was I mistaken?



There will be good and bad players everywhere, tournaments or not.

And FYI, Mike is a Marvel 2 player.



Denjin Ryu with tatsu assist + Wesker 3H into Crossover Combination = disgusting damage for no reason


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 26, 2011)

Ibb said:


> I was under the impression that people who went to tournements where typically better then people who just play online casually. Or was I mistaken?



You'd be surprised at how many free people there are at Evo; myself included.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah a lot of people myself included thought EVO was top players from first to last place, that's definitely not the case according to a ton of players. EVO these days actually has more viewers at the venue than it does players.

Plan to go next year and follow the tradition of going 0-2 and eliminated from the tournament.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 26, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> There will be good and bad players everywhere, tournaments or not.
> 
> And FYI, Mike is a Marvel 2 player.
> 
> ...



yeah, but Mike was never known for anything in marvel 2, but, being the dude who taped Duc jr's video log of self embarrassment.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 26, 2011)

Duc jr?  Or Duc Vader?  Because Duc Vader was GDLK.


----------



## Superstars (Nov 26, 2011)

Ibb said:


> I was under the impression that people who went to tournements where typically better then people who just play online casually. Or was I mistaken?



You are heavily mistaken. The people in tournaments are playing the same game that people play anywhere else.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Duc jr?  Or Duc Vader?  Because Duc Vader was GDLK.



Nah, Duc do wasn't the one who made those retarded fucking videos.. You don't remember the Duc Jr/dark prince videos?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Nah, Duc do wasn't the one who made those retarded fucking videos.. You don't remember the Duc Jr/dark prince videos?


Looked up 'em.  DAYUMMMM.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brzU4TPqUpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> *Yeah a lot of people myself included thought EVO was top players from first to last place*, that's definitely not the case according to a ton of players. EVO these days actually has more viewers at the venue than it does players.



Maybe six years ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2011)

Ibb said:


> Trash talk.
> 
> Mike Ross could defeat everyone posting on this thread. Most likely without any difficultly at all. But he isn't on the level of people like Justin Wong, Combofeind, etc. Plus the fact that Mike is always going on about "I'm the best" doesn't help his case.
> 
> I've learned that most of what the top fighting game players say to each other between matches is just them joking around and should be taken with a grain of salt.



I think he's a solid player in SSF4 but beyond that i never paid attention to anything he's said or done between matches. I actually don't pay much attention to any of the players outside of the actual matches. I guess that means I'm not that alert or aware of things but whatever.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 27, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Looked up 'em.  DAYUMMMM.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brzU4TPqUpg[/YOUTUBE]



I was referring to this nonsense

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty7VUjGiGoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 27, 2011)

That dude looks like Bugs Bunny.

I believe he is the same person who got perfected from Demon Hyo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGoB_vVmBs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Dark Prince is a terrible person.

He got banned from EVO for putting sugar in a player's car making it breakdown.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Dark Prince is a terrible person.
> 
> He got banned from EVO for putting sugar in a player's car making it breakdown.



Serves him right. He gives Black people a bad name.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Dark Prince is a terrible person.
> 
> He got banned from EVO for putting sugar in a player's car making it breakdown.



Putting sugar in the gas tank has absolutely NO negative effect on the engine or other parts.

If it broke down after that it was probably a clunker to begin with.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Putting sugar in the gas tank has absolutely NO negative effect on the engine or other parts.
> 
> If it broke down after that it was probably a clunker to begin with.



It clogs the the pipe as far as I know, which stops the car.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It clogs the the pipe as far as I know, which stops the car.



Yeah, at least what I heard from this dude that works at an auto shop next to my job. Since the sugar doesn't dissolve in gasoline, it'll only clog up the filler if someone pours too much sugar in it, which could in turn have an adverse effect on the car.

Dark Prince dude sounds like an ass though.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought he got banned from EVO for bringing a knife to the event?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 27, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Serves him right. He gives Black people a bad name.



He gives ALL people a bad name.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike Chaos was worst tbh.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, I miss old Marvel drama.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 27, 2011)

^Me too. That's when SRK was a fun site to be part of lol


IronFist Alchemist said:


> I thought he got banned from EVO for bringing a knife to the event?


AFAIK he didn't have a knife or nothin'. He got banned for threatening Wiz iirc. There was an event where someone had a knife or some bull shit, but, it wasn't evo and I don't believe it was him.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 27, 2011)

Is marvel 3 really that random? At all majors i usually seem the same people consistently at the top 8


----------



## Wicked (Nov 27, 2011)

SRK is ok but to post there hell no

Got banned because I was complaining about no Sodom nor Rolento being in SSFIV


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Is marvel 3 really that random? At all majors i usually seem the same people consistently at the top 8


I honestly don't think so.  Being random helps you more in Marvel than it does in other games, but I don't find the game itself that random.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Is marvel 3 really that random? At all majors i usually seem the same people consistently at the top 8



There's a core of top players, but, it is random in the sense that there's no proven best, because it's far too easy to lose a match off of random shit.

It's not hard to be beaten by a lesser player because you guessed wrong once.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 27, 2011)

The game has a large amount of random in it, but when it comes to tournaments, the best of the best will always be up there no matter what. That's why they're the best!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Is marvel 3 really that random? At all majors i usually seem the same people consistently at the top 8



It's because these players know how to control the randomness in their favor.

UMvC3 is still kinda early to say anything but in Vanilla MvC3, that shit was super random. Grand Finals at Evo had insane randomness. 

Puerto Rico Balrog: Random 50/50 Wolverine Berserker Slash mixup and not entirely random but get lucky hit with Tron's assist into big damage combo.

Viscant: Same as Tron. Dark Phoenix traps + teleport 50/50 on incoming character for instant kill and air fireball covered by random teleports into more random c.L.

It's just how the game is kinda designed. They didn't want the level gap between players to be as huge as MvC2. You can easily "steal" matches by getting a lucky Happy Birthday and abusing X-Factor.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 27, 2011)

Me> The world

:sanji


----------



## TheScruffington (Nov 27, 2011)

'sup bros.

Lurked here a few times, figured I would finally post in here seeing as I'm pretty into the game. 

I got a tournament coming up next weekend. It's in teams, and my teammate knows next to nothing about fighting games. Looks like I'll be carrying basically.

My team is Wesker/Ryu/Strider, but all I know are just some basic BnB's because they work best for me. I seriously need some practice for it...I've played against my friends, but they're not very good so it's not really good training for me. D:


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2011)

I see you're from Canada, where exactly in Canada are you and which tournament?


----------



## TheScruffington (Nov 27, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I see you're from Canada, where exactly in Canada are you and which tournament?


I'm out in Whitby, Ontario. If you're in Toronto then you're pretty close 

The tourney thread on SRK is . Planning to go to the one in Markham Region @ Heroes World on Dec 3rd. The guy hasn't posted a thread for that specific tourney according to my knowledge.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 27, 2011)

What up, DJ Scrubby?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I'm out in Whitby, Ontario. If you're in Toronto then you're pretty close
> 
> The tourney thread on SRK is . Planning to go to the one in Markham Region @ Heroes World on Dec 3rd. The guy hasn't posted a thread for that specific tourney according to my knowledge.



Yeah your pretty damn close. I have a few friends out in Whitby and I was actually supposed to go there today for a birthday party, but couldn't due to work.

Ah I see, is this your first tournament? If your friends are really new then it's probably best if your the anchor for the team. I would go to the Markham tournament if it wasn't for lack of transportation at the moment, may go to the one in Scarborough though if I don't have to work.

Are you playing on PS3 or 360?


----------



## TheScruffington (Nov 27, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> What up, DJ Scrubby?




I'm just finishing this economics assignment, hopefully I can get it done so I can play some Skyward Sword and UMvC3 for the rest of the night. You?


Violent-nin said:


> Yeah your pretty damn close. I have a few friends out in Whitby and I was actually supposed to go there today for a birthday party, but couldn't due to work.
> 
> Ah I see, is this your first tournament? If your friends are really new then it's probably best if your the anchor for the team. I would go to the Markham tournament if it wasn't for lack of transportation at the moment, may go to the one in Scarborough though if I don't have to work.
> 
> Are you playing on PS3 or 360?


It's a bit of a far drive for me, but seeing as pretty much the closest tournaments that happen near here are in Toronto, I have no other options. D:

Yeah, this is going to be my first tournament. I'm pretty excited. I might also be going to the one coming up on the 11th as well if I can.

I play 360, but I might be picking up a PS3 around Christmas, so I would probably be able to play on both systems.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I'm just finishing this economics assignment, hopefully I can get it done so I can play some Skyward Sword and UMvC3 for the rest of the night. You?
> 
> It's a bit of a far drive for me, but seeing as pretty much the closest tournaments that happen near here are in Toronto, I have no other options. D:
> 
> ...




Yeah your first tournament is always a interesting one, good luck in whatever you decide to enter.

Fair enough. I'm not even sure who uses 360 on here that would be a good training partner to get you ready.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 27, 2011)

I had MvC3.0 on 360.  Played three matches with Scruffy before he ragequit on me.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 28, 2011)

Because I felt like it:


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

Can someone please tell me what the best way to get better at this game is and what I need to practice, exactly?

I've been playing this game for a few days now (only like 1,5 hours in total, though) and I'm kind of at a loss here; I don't really know how to approach my opponents nor do I know how to create openings to even start some of the combo's I've practiced in training mode.

Even the cpu on normal seems like an unbeatable beast to me, at this point -_-

Can someone please give me some tips and also explain some of the UMvC3 slang and often used words and other things that might help?

Will rep, offc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Can someone please tell me what the best way to get better at this game is and what I need to practice, exactly?
> 
> I've been playing this game for a few days now (only like 1,5 hours in total, though) and I'm kind of at a loss here; I don't really know how to approach my opponents nor do I know how to create openings to even start some of the combo's I've practiced in training mode.
> 
> ...


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Can someone please tell me what the best way to get better at this game is and what I need to practice, exactly?
> 
> I've been playing this game for a few days now (only like 1,5 hours in total, though) and I'm kind of at a loss here; I don't really know how to approach my opponents nor do I know how to create openings to even start some of the combo's I've practiced in training mode.
> 
> ...


Well first off, forget about playing the AI for means of practice.  Doesn't work.

Now then, here's what you should do:

1. Decide on a team (Just one, meaning three characters)
2. Go to Shoryuken.com, sign up, and log in.
3. Go the forums for every character on your team.
4. Look up the bread and butter (most practical) combos for each of your characters, as well as what assists are best.
5. Search through the teambuilding threads for those characters, and see if anyone has written up anything on your team.  If not, log into Shoryuken and ask people about how much potential synergy your team has.
6. Go to the matchmaking threads for your area, and try to find people to meet up with and play with.  If you think you have a small scene, chances are you're wrong, you just need to go looking for everybody.  Be sure to subscribe to the thread as well.
7. While you wait for replies, practice combos.  You can also use Mission Mode for practicing facets of combos like using assists, X-Factor, etc.
8. By now, you should have some replies on how much synergy your team has.  Be sure to read what other people say, and try to come up with your own stuff.  UMvC3 is a very creative game, so you have a lot of room to work with, in order to build your team around your own style of play.
9.  While you're on the site, make sure you take a look through some of the threads, to see general tips and technology for each of your characters.
10.  If your friends have the game, play with them online or offline, the choice is yours.  DO NOT go to ranked matches unless you're bored or something.  Ranked matches teach you next to nothing.  There is very little character variety, and 95% of the people you meet will be doing the same scrubby stuff.  Player matches are usually pretty okay though.
11. Meet up with the people in your area, and play.  See where you excel, and what you need work on.  Do you need to use assists more, or less?  Do you need an assist that helps you get in?  Is your team working how you want it to, or should you experiment more?  Etc.
12. Spend time in practice mode just trying to find stuff.  Even if you don't play a character, you should know enough about them to know what they're capable of.  In a local scene, you'll learn matchups through experience, but for everyone else, you'll need to read.  I cannot stress reading enough.

And here is the most important thing to remember: _Never_ let anyone tell you that a character is not worth playing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

> I've been playing this game for a few days now (only like 1,5 hours in total, though



Also on this, as in any fighting game, it's gonna take little more dedication and losing to see actual improvement.

Instant results are not the name of the game, the upside is MvC3 takes only about half as much time as other games because it's extremely lenient.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Well first off, forget about playing the AI for means of practice.  Doesn't work.
> 
> Now then, here's what you should do:
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thank you very much.
Will rep after spreading.


Sephiroth said:


> Also on this, as in any fighting game, it's gonna take little more dedication and losing to see actual improvement.
> 
> Instant results are not the name of the game, the upside is MvC3 takes only about half as much time as other games because it's extremely lenient.



Yes, I am aware of that and I'm sorry if it looked like I was implying that it's an easy game; that's really not what I meant. 

And thanks for the info, too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes, I am aware of that and I'm sorry if it looked like I was implying that it's an easy game; that's really not what I meant.
> 
> And thanks for the info, too.



It is actually pretty easy, well once you know the basics.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Nov 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Is marvel 3 really that random? At all majors i usually seem the same people consistently at the top 8



i say it's not really random.  Those players are able to put themselves in better positioning more often compare to other players.  Therefore they can abuse their crap more often which nets them more win.


----------



## TheScruffington (Nov 28, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah your first tournament is always a interesting one, good luck in whatever you decide to enter.
> 
> Fair enough. I'm not even sure who uses 360 on here that would be a good training partner to get you ready.


Thanks man. I appreciate it.

@Scizor: Thanks for the rep bro. 

Is anyone able to play some games with me at some point this week on 360? Right now I'm trying between two different teams of Wesker/Ryu/Strider and Wesker/Phoenix Wright/Amaterasu. I could use some practice D:


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It is actually pretty easy, well once you know the basics.



So there's still hope, lol.



DJ Scruffy said:


> @Scizor: Thanks for the rep bro.



Thank you, too 

Also, I've just thought up my first 50+ hit combo with Dante.
Slowly but certainly I'm progressing, lol.


----------



## delirium (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone want to play?

PSN: thecolortechnic


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Also, I've just thought up my first 50+ hit combo with Dante.
> Slowly but certainly I'm progressing, lol.


Check the video I posted earlier.  That should give you some idea of how to incorporate assists into your combos with Dante as well.  The combo I do there is basically just the midscreen BnB with assists in it.

Waiting on that rep, btw.  .



DJ Scruffy said:


> Right now I'm trying between two different teams of Wesker/Ryu/Strider and Wesker/Phoenix Wright/Amaterasu.


On the second team, stick Wesker in the back, and put Ammy out front, so the order is Ammy/Wright/Wesker.  I'll ask my friend about his Wright/Ammy tech I was telling you about yesterday, and I'll post a writeup on it.

For anyone that isn't aware, Ammy/Wright is fucking OP.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi there I need help in making a team so I want to have Iron Fist/_______/Hawkeye I really have no idea who would be a good to put with these two.

Also this is a really dumb question but how do you cancel into another move?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 28, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Hi there I need help in making a team so I want to have Iron Fist/_______/Hawkeye I really have no idea who would be a good to put with these two.
> 
> Also this is a really dumb question but how do you cancel into another move?


Well what other characters do you like?  Give me a top 5 list, other than Iron Fist and Hawkeye.

And you cancel into another move by just doing one input after the other.  Normals cancel into specials and hypers, and specials cancel into hypers.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 28, 2011)

lol Cos.. cool vid. horrible horrible music.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Check the video I posted earlier.  That should give you some idea of how to incorporate assists into your combos with Dante as well.  The combo I do there is basically just the midscreen BnB with assists in it.
> 
> Waiting on that rep, btw.  .



Thanks.
And I just repped you, so I gotta spread first


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Well what other characters do you like?  Give me a top 5 list, other than Iron Fist and Hawkeye.
> 
> And you cancel into another move by just doing one input after the other.  Normals cancel into specials and hypers, and specials cancel into hypers.



Top 5 List
Rocket Raccoon
Captain America
Taskmaster
Viewtiful Joe
Arthur

Also I am ok with Morrigan

Thanks for even responding to me some people on threads tend to just pass comments by if there not by regulars.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 28, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Top 5 List
> Rocket Raccoon
> Captain America
> Taskmaster
> ...


I would put Taskmaster in there.  I would put Cap Am in there.  Shield Slash and Hawkeye's arrow assists would be perfect to help Iron Fist get in.

And no problem.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 28, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Hi there I need help in making a team so I want to have Iron Fist/_______/Hawkeye I really have no idea who would be a good to put with these two.
> 
> Also this is a really dumb question but how do you cancel into another move?



Spencer, seriously, him and IF are best fwends forever.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I would put Taskmaster in there.  I would put Cap Am in there.  Shield Slash and Hawkeye's arrow assists would be perfect to help Iron Fist get in.
> 
> And no problem.



Cool I will try it out and post up the results later on.



IronFist Alchemist said:


> Spencer, seriously, him and IF are best fwends forever.



Ugh I wish I could use Spencer but I suck so badly with him.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 28, 2011)

If you're learning, just remember to be blocking high and to the sides. There's 1,000,000 high moves in this game and like 10 lows. 90% of the time, people are going for high block cross ups.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2011)

what are some tips on team building?

are you suppose to just put together characters you like or is their a more strategic approach to it?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 28, 2011)

Pick characters and imagine you're using other characters that aren't in the game


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 28, 2011)

Depends on the person really. Usually people go for a team that has synergy right off the bat and compliments each other with specific roles, but some people like myself just use who we like and dig deep and hard to find that synergy and make the team work.


----------



## Noah (Nov 28, 2011)

^That's me. Unfortunately, Nova/Skrull/Wesker doesn't really have synergy. I'm basically a free match when I run that team.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 28, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> what are some tips on team building?
> 
> are you suppose to just put together characters you like or is their a more strategic approach to it?



???/Doom/Wesker

Have fun.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 28, 2011)

Noah said:


> ^That's me. Unfortunately, Nova/Skrull/Wesker doesn't really have synergy. I'm basically a free match when I run that team.



I wish I could be good with Skrull but I always end up using Tenderizer it's to easy to just accidentally hit an attack button twice.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 28, 2011)

Never use tenderizer unless you know it's guranteed combo.

You free if they block it 


I try to be patient with skrull and use orbital grudge to throw people off in the air and then hopefully the grab gets em.

Stone dunk, Elastic slam and Meteor smash are skrulls best moves IMO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 28, 2011)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I wish I could be good with Skrull but I always end up using Tenderizer it's to easy to just accidentally hit an attack button twice.



You gotta almost slow your-self down when doing Skrull's combo's, going to fast (mashing it out) you'll get Tenderizer.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 28, 2011)

I guess I just need more practice but Skrull seems like a real fun character.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2011)

I've seen some amazing skrull players

I cant use doom/wesker/wolverine or dante because I run into them so much it wouldn't be very fun for me. I'm having fun with ghost rider/nova/taskmaster at the moment but I feel like something isn't right and I should keep looking.


----------



## Noah (Nov 28, 2011)

Skrull's fun, but really tricky. As someone who tends to get finger-twitch, he's probably be a bad choice for me. I like picking my teams based on characters I like.

My real problem is that I don't really have an assist that compliments either Nova or Skrull really well. I'm *really* trying to keep away from going with Doom Missiles, but I think I might need to, since I haven't won a match since Thanksgiving


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Noah. You did good at EVO little dude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2011)

really? I thought maneuvering away from the missiles with nova would be easy since he can easily move across the screen.


----------



## Noah (Nov 28, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> really? I thought maneuvering away from the missiles with nova would be easy since he can easily move across the screen.



I mean stay away from using them myself. I see enough Doom as it is, I don't really want him on my team.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 29, 2011)

You could pick Hawkeye and use his Kamikaze assist it is similar to Doom Missile.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 29, 2011)

Heroes and Heralds mode needs to hurry up and be released asap

Also DLC costumes in intervals is fucking retarded. Capcom always doing backwards shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 29, 2011)

Or use sent drones.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 29, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Or use sent drones.


Looooool that assist.  The go-to assist for anyone that wants easy mode pressure.  Too bad Sent is FRAAAYYYY.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 29, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Looooool that assist.  The go-to assist for anyone that wants easy mode pressure.  Too bad Sent is FRAAAYYYY.



Nah Sent-i-NAL still got it. He lost some of his more damaging options, but, he's not that bad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2011)

Noah said:


> Skrull's fun, but really tricky. As someone who tends to get finger-twitch, he's probably be a bad choice for me. I like picking my teams based on characters I like.
> 
> My real problem is that I don't really have an assist that compliments either Nova or Skrull really well. I'm *really* trying to keep away from going with Doom Missiles, but I think I might need to, since I haven't won a match since Thanksgiving



Which assists are you using for each character? For Wesker I assume your using Samurai Edge for it`s OTG ability and it also hit`s low, pair that with Nova`s Centurion Rush M and you can set up some unblockables to open people up. I can`t remember at the moment if Orbital Grudge hits high, If it doesn`t then you always have Stone Smite which OTGs. Two good things about your team is every character on your team can OTG by themselves and they all pack a serious punch and can easily bring a game back for you because of their one man combo ability paired with X-Factor. Wesker is great as a anchor because of his nonsense with X-factor and his glasses off, but I`ve seen a few players like Yipes pull off some great come backs with Nova.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYXKsZLLSJU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 29, 2011)

wow this game sold only 30,000 



Can't say I'm surprised


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 29, 2011)

> Svensson: LOL VGchartz.
> 
> Sorry, no comment on any number they would put out there.


----------



## valerian (Nov 29, 2011)

Another ten years?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 29, 2011)

>See MVC2 characters in background in one of the UMVC3 stages.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Nov 29, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> what are some tips on team building?
> 
> are you suppose to just put together characters you like or is their a more strategic approach to it?



depends, i think of characters' movesets/assists/etc., then theorize how they would work together and see if it actually works.


----------



## Noah (Nov 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Which assists are you using for each character? For Wesker I assume your using Samurai Edge for it`s OTG ability and it also hit`s low, pair that with Nova`s Centurion Rush M and you can set up some unblockables to open people up. I can`t remember at the moment if Orbital Grudge hits high, If it doesn`t then you always have Stone Smite which OTGs. Two good things about your team is every character on your team can OTG by themselves and they all pack a serious punch and can easily bring a game back for you because of their one man combo ability paired with X-Factor. Wesker is great as a anchor because of his nonsense with X-factor and his glasses off, but I`ve seen a few players like Yipes pull off some great come backs with Nova.



Nova: Centurion Rush
Wesker: Samurai Edge
Skrull: Stone Smite or Orbital Grudge.

I never really figured out which Skrull assist I liked more. Grudge comes out quicker, but Smite covers more ground and has wall bounce.

I've been playing around with teams all night, and I'm thinking I might switch Wesker for Hawkeye Kamikaze or Arthur Daggers. As beast as Wesker is in X-Factor with no glasses, I really like just projectile spamming. 

EDIT: Someone accused me of lagswitching earlier. This was the first I'd heard of it, so I looked it up. I thought he meant switching out team members during laggy moments. Pulling up the PSHome screen to lag a match had never even occurred to me. Huh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> wow this game sold only 30,000
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised



Well that means there won't be a sequel.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 30, 2011)

I should have videos of some early sessions up soon. You can all see the true power of my scrubdom in action.


----------



## Esura (Nov 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well that means there won't be a sequel.



Note that the source of that amount is from VGChartz, a highly discredited website, so take what you will from that.

Low sales should of been expected though considering it was only nine months since the first MvC3. No matter how us hardcore fighting game appreciators try to shake it, a lot of people wouldn't be down for essentially buying the "same game". I can't talk none of my friends to get UMvC3 for shit, they still only play MvC3.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 30, 2011)

@bbq: Wooooooord.  I should probably get on that too.  >.>

@bad sales: I don't see why anyone would think sales are an issue.  This game is still gonna be the second most played game at every tournament, with SSFIV: AE 2012 being the first.  Everyone said they weren't going to buy AE, yet it got the most participants at Evo, and still gets the most at other majors.  Sooooooo, whatever.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 30, 2011)

If they had been sensible, they would've provided the update as DLC for ?15~?20. That way, people with MvC3 could just upgrade and those without could buy it new.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Note that the source of that amount is from VGChartz, a highly discredited website, so take what you will from that.
> 
> Low sales should of been expected though considering it was only nine months since the first MvC3. No matter how us hardcore fighting game appreciators try to shake it, a lot of people wouldn't be down for essentially buying the "same game". I can't talk none of my friends to get UMvC3 for shit, they still only play MvC3.



Indeed it was expected, the same thing applies to all fighting games, like Blazblue Extend coming out soon.

Just means less matches of me running into someone who doesn't know how to play online though, if you see Spider-man on their team, they're usually going to rage quit in the middle and or just mash in one spot.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty sure the update is too big to be dlc.



> Just means less matches of me running into someone who doesn't know how to play online though



I've played like 30ish ranked matches, and tbph, only 5-6 actually knew what they were doing, the rest just did random stupid shit and got sentinel ocv'ed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Pretty sure the update is too big to be dlc.



It would be like 10 GBs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It would be like 10 GBs.



you sure? I'm not pos on how these things work, but, all the character changes, added characters, added colors, added dlc costumes (which are on disc, so a part of the file size), new stages, new modes, etc seem like they'd equal out to more than 10GB

Arcana Heart 3 was over 300GB, and the game has 23 chars, 13 colors per char, and literally like 8 total stages (small simple stages), not many modes nor much too them..

I feel like there'd be more data in the update to Marvel than there would be in all of Arcana.

But, not really sure how it would calculate.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

No no, 300GB would be absolutely insane, 250 GB is the max a store bought PS3 comes out with, mine is a 40GB. 

Arcana Heart 3 is 3GB, so that gives you an example of how big I meant.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 30, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> @bad sales: I don't see why anyone would think sales are an issue.  This game is still gonna be the second most played game at every tournament, with SSFIV: AE 2012 being the first.  Everyone said they weren't going to buy AE, yet it got the most participants at Evo, and still gets the most at other majors.  Sooooooo, whatever.



Well capcom is a company, so even though they like to pretend they really dont give too many fucks about the tournament scene, especially since they are only a small minority of the population who buys the game. the higher ups in capcom only care about money, and if they arent making it on this game, its going to be hard to convince them to greenlight a sequel or extention


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 30, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> *Well capcom is a company,* so even though they like to pretend they really dont give too many fucks about the tournament scene, especially since they are only a small minority of the population who buys the game. *the higher ups in capcom only care about money,* and if they arent making it on this game, its going to be hard to convince them to greenlight a sequel or extention


You're saying this like I don't know.  Regardless though, that's really not my point.  No one should be worried about a sequel, extension, or whatever right now.  Just enjoy the game how you see fit, whether that's throwing back beers and mashing Hulk's 5H on your friends, spending time in the lab, or at tournaments.  I don't really care what Capcom's intentions are, or if they care about money/the tournament scene.  They earned my money, and I'll be playing a lot of this game, thereby getting more than my money's worth out of it.  As long as a company delivers satisfying content, their motivations for doing so isn't my concern.  And even then, if they shell out complete trash (like Street Fighter X Tekken), then I just take my business somewhere else.  Easy.

When you go to see a movie, what are you most concerned about?  I'll give you a hint: it's not the idea of a sequel, not how well it will sell, not _why_ the movie was released, not if the production company wants their grubby hands on your money, etc.  It's about getting your money's worth (and possibly making out with that chick next to you if the movie's boring), and if more gamers didn't have the "Devs are against us" attitude, they all might be a little happier with the content delivered.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 30, 2011)

Strange, I go watch a certain movie cause the trailer was fucken dope.


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2011)

anyone wanna play?

PSN: thecolortechnic


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 30, 2011)

holy shit

a for-profit company that's out to make money

despicable


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 30, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Strange, I go watch a certain movie cause the trailer was fucken dope.


And as a result of that trailer, you feel that you will get your money's worth from that movie.  If the movie doesn't live up to your expectations gained from the trailer, you'll be disappointed.  See where I'm going with this?


bbq sauce said:


> holy shit
> 
> a for-profit company that's out to make money
> 
> despicable


----------



## Wicked (Nov 30, 2011)

This game still falls flat to MVC2 (Still has more characters). Capcom could of atleast put in more stages and modes to cover up their weaknesses but they never do that.


Add-on Character DLC is needed for this game to be successful


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2011)

54 character roster with at most 10 useable characters

vs

40 something roster, of nearly all useable characters


MvC2 is probably the overall better game, but, not because of the roster


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2011)

oh, and here ya go.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU81VJKwFfo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

^both of us using experimental teams.. I'm Viper/Vergil/Magneto.. still dropping everything with Viper D:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loBC4sRVRyY&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

and vs my other friend with main teams. I'm Nova/Wesker/Sentinel.. admittedly, I was playing shit-tacularly here.. Except for my moments with Sentinel..


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2011)

You and your ghetto recordings. 

Glad you decided to place the camera closer to the tv in the second video but I guess there's no where to put it to have it lined up in the middle of the tv rather than a view at a angle.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2011)

well, the way it was set up, 1 dude on the left side of my couch, one on the right side, and I always sit on the floor.

So whoever wasn't playing was holding the phone (the Thor player's phone and his yt account), basically the only centered shot is when I held the phone and the other dudes played.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh you guys were recording with a phone, true ghetto style. 

Thought it was a camcorder. The latest video uploaded from that account looks the best because it's square in the middle and nice and close to the screen.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2011)

^yeah, that's the one I recorded lol

after the holidays, or at least after I've spent all I need to spend on everyone I have to buy for, I'm gonna pick myself up decent recording equipment so we can stream / record sessions more frequently.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2011)

I need equipment for streaming, but not recording since I have a PVR. I also do need to get a new television to get true HD quality on my videos but I love my SD CRT.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2011)

We run CRT.

I wouldn't mind an HD tv.. but, I still play games like guilty gear, that would lag in anything but standard def.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 1, 2011)

Good vids, bbq.  I dunno what happened with Nova and Wesker there, but your Viper/Vergil/Magnus team seemed pretty solid so far (minus the dropping, but hey, it happens).  

Couple things about Viper, just so you know: 

-EX Seismo can get you out of any situation.
-EX Thunder Knuckle is amazing too, but only on grounded opponents pushing buttons.
-You can do Disruptor + M Thunder Knuckle for fun, and hit confirm into full combos iirc.
-cr.M > 5L, unless of course you're using 5L to punish like you did a couple times in those videos.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Dec 1, 2011)

So I used the Iron Fist/Captain America/Hawkeye team and I have been doing really well against my friends Spiderman/Nova/Iron Man team. I just wanted to thank you guys for the advice and I will see if I can get some vids posted up in the future.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

I suck at fighting games though I still want to try this just because X-23 is an awesome character.  Though she sounds like shit...


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 1, 2011)

X-23 is pretty dope.  One of my friends plays her.  Just have to make sure you have a good assist and stuff.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 1, 2011)

X-23 is good, she's just not the best there is at what she does 

Or was Krory talking about her voice sounding like shit?


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

I meant her voice sounds like shit. I watched a video and cringed quite visibly at her voice and her overall lines. Being a fan of the character, it was pretty embarrassing.

I may add this to my GameFly queue for shits and giggles just to try it.  Haven't played a fighter since like Tekken 6.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah X-23 is one my favorite X characters as well, it's really Capcom at fault with the lines, they had her portray a completely wrong personality and gave her a awful theme.

She is actually a pretty good voice actress.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah X-23 is one my favorite X characters as well, it's really Capcom at fault with the lines, they had her portray a completely wrong personality and gave her a awful theme.
> 
> She is actually a pretty good voice actress.



Yeah, it's pretty apparent they got it all wrong but then I wasn't entirely expecting them to be able to. Too bad they couldn't have gotten Marjorie Liu, she's been the perfect writer for Laura so far, the new X-23 series is fantastic (she's also a fantastic writer for Daken).


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Good vids, bbq.  I dunno what happened with Nova and Wesker there, but your Viper/Vergil/Magnus team seemed pretty solid so far (minus the dropping, but hey, it happens).
> 
> Couple things about Viper, just so you know:
> 
> ...



I had one Nova OCV but it wasn't on camera D:

Yeah, I donno.. I'd been practicing the other team more, I was just playing shitty tbh. Sentinel is always on his deem though.

Is the speed diff of 5A and 2M that negligible that it works as a low in mix up?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I had one Nova OCV but it wasn't on camera D:
> 
> Yeah, I donno.. I'd been practicing the other team more, I was just playing shitty tbh. Sentinel is always on his deem though.
> 
> Is the speed diff of 5A and 2M that negligible that it works as a low in mix up?


Damn.  I would've liked to see that.  

And I guess the speed diff is pretty negligible.  I hardly ever see anyone use it.  The reach on cr.M is silly good too, which helps.  You can do stuff like tri-dash j.H or tri-dash cr.M for mixups.  Not to mention that Ls scale combos to shit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 1, 2011)

You can try running Nova as an anchor. From what I heard from Richard, a bunch of his good normals and specials that were unsafe before becomes safe. So you can pretty much go nuts with a bunch of stuff. I'm sure he can easily push beyond 1mil damage considering he can push over 700k regularly alone.

I would run Nova like that too, but Big Daddy Wesker is too good.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2011)

^so derp

I should record my EMP Wesker xf combo.. DO I FRIGHTEN YOU

That's what I like about Nova being first, too. I have Wesker or Sentinel in the back who can both play anchor if need be.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 1, 2011)

So, finally got my hands on the game today (well, yesterday now).

Spent the bulk of my training mode time getting used to the changes in my old X-23/Dante/Taskmaster team, as well as testing out Vergil. He's pretty fun to mess around with, but I'm not comfortable doing Round Trip off of anything that isn't Upper Slash yet (it's a lot more finicky than I was expecting). Everything else seems to work just fine though.

Dante feels more or less the same for the most part, I just have to be a bit more careful with mid-screen Air Play combos (grr, pushback). Oh yeah, is it just me, or is Stinger Lv.2 (BC), Air Trick a lot less consistent now? Feels like Dante doesn't always go where you want him to. I don't think I'll use it as much until I work the kinks out. Corner stuff is still fine and dandy though.

For a trial period, I think I'll be replacing my old team with a X-23/Dante/Vergil team because I lack originality. I will miss the extra overall health and projectile assist though.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 1, 2011)

Dante combos feel exactly the same to me. The only difference I noticed was that you can't j.B > Air Play; must be j.C > Air Play(which is more damaging anyways).


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 1, 2011)

I messed around with the Stinger Lv.2 (BC), Air Trick thing a little, I think it was just the Bold Cancel not cooperating. Aside from the added pushback on certain stuff, pretty much every bread and butter works just as it did in MvC3.

It might be worth getting into the habit of doing backdash S -> Clay Pigeon -> Stinger Lv.2 (BC) instead of Cold Shower -> Stinger Lv.2 (BC). It opens up shot loop possibilites and I can land Sky Dance fully for those lovely double floor bounce combos. That can wait until another time though.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 2, 2011)

its so hard to play online, it feels wierd having to adjust your combos


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys, so I'll probably be picking this up in a few weeks, and while the characters all look awesome, could someone give me a rundown of general changes to the gameplay?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 2, 2011)

and check all of his UMVC3 vids.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 2, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I should record my EMP Wesker xf combo.. DO I FRIGHTEN YOU.


bbq sauce - the only player to ever drop Wesker combos.  


Whip Whirlwind said:


> could someone give me a rundown of general changes to the gameplay?


-Meter build nerfed
-DHC glitch gone
-Mashing hypers for max damage now
-No blocking during an air dash


dspr8_rugged said:


> and check all of his UMVC3 vids.


Maximillian is a SCRUUBBBBB.

Real talk though, his videos are great, especially for people just getting into the game, but he's not as knowledgeable as people make him out to be.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 2, 2011)

;-;

it's cause i dont do the derp versions! I like to add unnecessary teleports and shit to make it look more hype!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 2, 2011)

Of course you do.  Hype factor > damage :33


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 3, 2011)

necxii going now.

sigh.. 2nd nec in a row I miss.. I miss NEC.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 3, 2011)

Yipes and Ski-Sonic with the godlike commentary.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 3, 2011)

Are they still doing the teams tourney? Im out right now or Id check


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 3, 2011)

Dat Felicia.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 4, 2011)

poor Chris G. but his Ryu had folks mad live.

funniest shit had to be PR Rog gettin dat asian poon.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 5, 2011)

Tears I got you your first potential female conquest right here.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Tears I got you your first potential female conquest right here.



Oh damn. 

EDIT: What manga is that from?


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 5, 2011)

don't ask me it was on my tumblr dashboard


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 5, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> don't ask me it was on my tumblr dashboard


Reblog that shit bro, I need the source on that.  Need it on mah dash too.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm saving that image. Its so going to come in handy to troll with.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnD6Sxuu1_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

The relevance of that post?

Please stop posting insignificant shit.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 5, 2011)

anyone on ec want to netplay?

randomness of ranked players is making me retarded with each match

PSN: bbqsaucejrz


----------



## Wicked (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhoT620J3aY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Ignore mode, activated.

Anyone uses Jill?


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 6, 2011)

GD became 112% better when I ignored that little homo.

Never even bought Jill/Shuma

neither character particularly interests me.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyone uses Jill?


There's a few Jills floating around.  I don't play her, but I know she's solid as hell.  This is the video you want to watch to get started.  The video is from 3.0, but everything applies.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2VonBjuqRc[/YOUTUBE]

And then there's this quick little thing:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL9SOXWXihQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Dec 6, 2011)

Just got the game, so hype.

Trying to make vergil/dorm/taskmaster to work, so far it does.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 6, 2011)

ok wolvie zero wesker/superskrull/nova  is my new team.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 6, 2011)

run big daddy wesker imo.

team doesn't really synergize much, but, big daddy at the back can do work and turn shit around for you.

Though I suppose you could do some kinda empire combos with otg reikoha dhc into berserker charge @_@


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 6, 2011)

well wolvies b'nb ending into, fatal claw->rekkoha -> maximum wesker is a pretty good dhc, i havent tried it since last night but IIRC it gets 850k+ damage


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 6, 2011)

ehhhhhh. seems like you'd be ending with maximum wesker in the corner, which isn't worth the third bar IMO.

I'd run zero first, for battery, and wolvie second to abuse the meter.. shame is with that set up, you lack an assist to abuse berserk slash with.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 6, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> ehhhhhh. seems like you'd be ending with maximum wesker in the corner, which isn't worth the third bar IMO.


Yea he would be in ther corner



> I'd run zero first, for battery, and wolvie second to abuse the meter.. shame is with that set up, you lack an assist to abuse berserk slash with


out of Cap, Wesker, Skurll, and Nova, who do you think would be the best anchor for my team. Id rather not pick nova but i could learn to use him better if i need to, i also kind of want to learn hawkeye


----------



## Wicked (Dec 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44pllcvVraI[/YOUTUBE]

Kenji >Strider Hiryu


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 6, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> out of Cap, Wesker, Skurll, and Nova, who do you think would be the best anchor for my team. Id rather not pick nova but i could learn to use him better if i need to, i also kind of want to learn hawkeye



Wesker no doubt.

Nova is a strong anchor as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ignore mode, activated.
> 
> Anyone uses Jill?



I use Jill, and overall she's much more used than one would think, it's just she's on the down-low.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 6, 2011)

cnorwood, you should run Zero/Wolverine/Cap Am.

Shield Slash is too good, and Cap is an awesome anchor.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 6, 2011)

Love Captain America now, his buffs are very much appreciated by people that used him before Ultimate.


----------



## delirium (Dec 6, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Yea he would be in ther corner
> 
> 
> out of Cap, Wesker, Skurll, and Nova, who do you think would be the best anchor for my team. Id rather not pick nova but i could learn to use him better if i need to, i also kind of want to learn hawkeye



I played a long set against a good Hawkeye last night and got damn is he a problem. Very good character to learn. Funny though he loses to Hsien-Ko lol.


----------



## Vai (Dec 7, 2011)

I am absolutely loving the new taskmaster.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 7, 2011)

WNF tonight is teams(2v2) for both AE and Marvel!


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 8, 2011)

Vergil, Nova and Ghost Rider is my current team.

Anyone play on Xbox?


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 8, 2011)

F.U / Cosmic Castaway, I need one of you guys help D:

For Dante's corner bnb.. after your standard starter into air play, falling j.H, 5MH cold shower > shredder > acid rain > j.S > otg volcano xx beehive, backdash S > clay pidgeon > lvl2 stinger > BC > sky dance..

how the fuck do you get acid rain, otg volcano.. every single time they get up before my otg volcano hits them.. is there a trick to it, or is it just pure timing? I feel like I'm doing the volcano as early as possible after acid rain.. as well as doing acid rain as soon as sky dance recovers.. HALP!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 8, 2011)

I honestly just wanna say it's timing.  I've only tried it a few times, and I want to say I got it a couple times, but I'd probably be lying, so I won't.  Not really sure, to be honest.  I'll hit the lab after some more Skyrim time and see what happens.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 8, 2011)

j.S really ought to give you more than enough time to do a Volcano every time. So there's only really one thing I can think of. I think you might be doing the j.S too early and you're actually hitting the opponent into the remnants of the Acid Rain before it disappears. Try doing s.S either just before or during the falling part of Acid Rain, then do a low j.S. That tends to work fine.

Also, a quick tip if you struggle with landing Cold Shower after s.H or s.M, s.H in the corner like I often do. If you jump backwards for the first j.H after Volcano, you can land s.S into Clay Pigeon on everyone, regardless of size. Because the Prop Shredder hits them higher too, you can get two Acid Rains pretty easily.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 8, 2011)

It's gotta be.. been practicing it a bit, and if you let delay sky dance or anything like that, you don't get the bounce + hard knockdown. hurm


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 8, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> j.S really ought to give you more than enough time to do a Volcano every time. So there's only really one thing I can think of. I think you might be doing the j.S too early and you're actually hitting the opponent into the remnants of the Acid Rain before it disappears. Try doing s.S either just before or during the falling part of Acid Rain, then do a low j.S. That tends to work fine.
> 
> Also, a quick tip if you struggle with landing Cold Shower after s.H or s.M, s.H in the corner like I often do. If you jump backwards for the first j.H after Volcano, you can land s.S into Clay Pigeon on everyone, regardless of size. Because the Prop Shredder hits them higher too, you can get two Acid Rains pretty easily.



nah, nah, it's not cold shower, clay pidgeon or any of that i have trouble with..

after you get the clay pidgeon to lvl2 stinger, you bold cancel into an early sky dance for the second ground bounce.. as they bounce, you're supposed to do acid rain into otg volcano, then jump cancel, the acid rain falls on them after otg volcano, and you do jS again, into another otg volcano xx beehive, and then cancel to million dollars before the last hit.

my trouble is shooting the acid rain up as they bounce from sky dance, then hitting the otg volcano after that. I can do the full combo just fine up to that.. the back dash S into clay pidgeon was weird at first, but I got it after a few minutes.

the jump back jH for acid rains sounds godlike though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 8, 2011)

Ah, derp. Sorry, I misunderstood. I'm afraid I can't really help you there, I've only just started dabbling with the Clay Pigeon -> Stinger Lv.2 (BC), Sky Dance stuff myself, not even all that consistent with it yet. Been spending most of my practice time learning those shiny Vergil Round Trip combos.

Edit: Wait, aren't you supposed to Devil Trigger after you launch that Acid Rain?


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 8, 2011)

are you?? that would explain a lot lmfao.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 8, 2011)

Nah, you don't have to Devil Trigger.  Let me get a video.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh wait, after Sky Dance, that's right. It causes that irregularly long bounce and knockdown if it doesn't hit cleanly.

Edit: Yup, works just fine. Just tested it myself. It does demand that both commands are done as fast as possible though.

Oh, and hey, Clay Pigeon -> Stinger Lv.2 finally started cooperating with me, now I can do those Sky Dance ground bounce reset combos. How about that?


----------



## delirium (Dec 9, 2011)

I just won a fireball war against iron man with hsien ko LOL


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 9, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> Oh wait, after Sky Dance, that's right. It causes that irregularly long bounce and knockdown if it doesn't hit cleanly.
> 
> Edit: Yup, works just fine. Just tested it myself. It does demand that both commands are done as fast as possible though.
> 
> Oh, and hey, Clay Pigeon -> Stinger Lv.2 finally started cooperating with me, now I can do those Sky Dance ground bounce reset combos. How about that?


Is that the volcano, beehive back dash clay pidgeon into lvl 2 stinger, sky dance, (no knockdown), then you catch them with beehive as they fall, to get a second bounce?

Cause I finally was able to land the sky dance > acid rain > otg volcano, but, I can't do those for my life, they always seem to tech out too high for beehive to hit.

That shit is hella sexy though. Do you have any idea what system mechanic this exploits for beehive to bounce them twice?


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Is that the volcano, beehive back dash clay pidgeon into lvl 2 stinger, sky dance, (no knockdown), then you catch them with beehive as they fall, to get a second bounce?
> 
> Cause I finally was able to land the sky dance > acid rain > otg volcano, but, I can't do those for my life, they always seem to tech out too high for beehive to hit.
> 
> That shit is hella sexy though. Do you have any idea what system mechanic this exploits for beehive to bounce them twice?


One and the same.

Hmm... I don't know why they'd be teching out before touching the ground unless it's a matter of horizontal distance, which shouldn't be the case in the corner. If you land s.S -> Clay Pigeon -> Stinger Lv.2, Sky Dance should always be able to land fully (provided your positioning is correct) because as far as hitstun deterioration goes, s.S -> Clay Pigeon will fail before the remaining hits of Sky Dance will.

If you're having trouble landing the Beehive after legitimately getting the last hit of Sky Dance, you've got to wait for a little while after the last hit connects. Looking at the opponent's positioning probably helps a lot, but I've kinda learned to feel it out at this point.

My problem with it is simply that I'm by no means consistent at landing Sky Dance the right way. It's so much easier to accidentally cross under the opponent and hit them behind you. Still, given that you get the absurdly long bounce if the last hit doesn't connect, it's not as if you lose the combo, so there's really no reason not to go for it whenever you can.

As for how it works: Whenever you land Sky Dance, your ground bounce resets. If the last hit doesn't connect, it uses the ground bounce itself so you still get to follow it up. In MvC3 it wasn't much of an issue if you landed it fully because you didn't really get an opportunity to connect anything meaningful after the blowback outside of hypers or perhaps using X-Factor in the corner. However, thanks to the change in how Dante activates his Crazy Combos in UMvC3, now there is something meaningful you can squeeze in on time.

In other news, now all of my team have single assist, single meter 700k combos off of a c.L (well, 720-730k in Dante's case). Feels good, man. I'm just starting to get a handle on Vergil's 850-900k two meter combo that starts from like 10% of a stock too. Almost consistent with it, almost.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 10, 2011)

Is it true that Gambit and or Rouge appear on a stage? or was that some BS by capcom?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 10, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Is it true that Gambit and or Rouge appear on a stage? or was that some BS by capcom?



I'm pretty sure at least one of them appears on the wanted poster in the background of the "Days of Future Past" stage


----------



## Kanali (Dec 10, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> I'm pretty sure at least one of them appears on the wanted poster in the background of the "Days of Future Past" stage



Yeah they do.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 10, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> One and the same.
> 
> Hmm... I don't know why they'd be teching out before touching the ground unless it's a matter of horizontal distance, which shouldn't be the case in the corner. If you land s.S -> Clay Pigeon -> Stinger Lv.2, Sky Dance should always be able to land fully (provided your positioning is correct) because as far as hitstun deterioration goes, s.S -> Clay Pigeon will fail before the remaining hits of Sky Dance will.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was timing sky dance poorly. I can do the double bounce consistently now.

I like this new Dante, I didn't think I would, being he's a lot less derpy.. but yeah.. Fuck Vergil, tbh. Dante takin his spot back.

New shit.. after yada yada stinger BC reverb xx Devil Trigger on block.. you can IAD over them for cross up.. IAD over them and double air dash backwards to hit them in the front.. or the dirtiest trick IAD over, double air dash back with an early jH which will hit them in the back with the back of Dante's sword.. kinda like Ky's old jump over air dash back jump slash in GG.

And of course yomi layers.. just press L against people who are going to try to mash you out of air dash, or straight up jump > air throw if you think they'll jump out of the mix up.. etc etc.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone want to play on Live??? Add me srg skeetz. Srk scrubs only like to play on PJs stream... Derp.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Also, don't forget that you automatically get their alt costume when you buy them. I got Jill ages ago before UMvC3 but when I got UMvC3 I got her RE3 alt automatically.

Must say, that's actually a nice incentive on buying another character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2011)

Jill is lame any way.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 10, 2011)

Jill is godlike, Seph.  A tier, easily.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2011)

Lame as in she is very boring to play, and the pay off isn't worth it with her stealth nerfs.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 10, 2011)

Man H&H mode needs to hurry up!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 10, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Lame as in she is very boring to play, and the pay off isn't worth it with her stealth nerfs.


I don't see how a reset/mixup heavy character like her is boring to play, but that's just me.  And what got nerfed was the hitboxes on her jumping attacks, but that's barely noticeable.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I don't see how a reset/mixup heavy character like her is boring to play, but that's just me.  And what got nerfed was the hitboxes on her jumping attacks, but that's barely noticeable.



Didn't they nerf her Mad Rush glitch too?

Jill has potential, and its funny how some people on SRK didn't realize it until Seth mentioned her nerfs. I'm just not skilled enough to use her to her potential.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 10, 2011)

Mad Beast, you mean?  I'm not aware of any glitches associated with that.

And FlyingVe on SRK has been saying forever that Jill is A tier.  Given everything that I've seen him put together with Jill, and after playing my friend's Jill, yeah, she's definitely a really solid character.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my Jill, love her either way.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbV9xGBVq10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Dec 10, 2011)

Dormammu's dark dimension hits behind him on the initial frames...well that was a weird way to kill phoenix.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> *Mad Beast, you mean?  I'm not aware of any glitches associated with that.*
> 
> And FlyingVe on SRK has been saying forever that Jill is A tier.  Given everything that I've seen him put together with Jill, and after playing my friend's Jill, yeah, she's definitely a really solid character.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQeShTqybD0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Jill is still beasty though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> -video-
> 
> 
> Jill is still beasty though.


That's not a glitch, that's a chip loop.  It's due to how awesome Mad Beast mode is, and makes for a pretty legit strat, especially when you set it up after a combo.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> That's not a glitch, that's a chip loop.  It's due to how awesome Mad Beast mode is, and makes for a pretty legit strat, especially when you set it up after a combo.



Which makes it kind of sad that hardly anyone uses this or Jill.

Has anyone used a Jill in a tourney?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Which makes it kind of sad that hardly anyone uses this or Jill.
> 
> Has anyone used a Jill in a tourney?



Why bother is the real question, she is pretty much outclassed by all the other rushdown characters.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 10, 2011)

WindZero plays Chris/Zero/Jill.

And lol @ Jill being outclassed.  She's just more mixup/reset heavy is all.  Once she gets going, there ain't much stopping her.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 10, 2011)

You guys treat Jill like she`s Hisen-Ko, she`s actually used a decent amount. Last tournament I went to I saw 3 Jill`s not including myself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> WindZero plays Chris/Zero/Jill.
> 
> And lol @ Jill being outclassed.  She's just more mixup/reset heavy is all.  Once she gets going, there ain't much stopping her.



You're telling me she offers something Magneto, Zero, Dante, Wolverine, Strider, Wesker, Storm, Vergil, and Viper don't already have but with more options?

I just don't see it, she has an invincible DP that is pretty safe, and that's about it, her stances just don't offer her great options or mix up compared to the others, and her damage output is low.

She doesn't place high either, so she is just meh in general.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 10, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You're telling me she offers something Magneto, Zero, Dante, Wolverine, Strider, Wesker, Storm, Vergil, and Viper don't already have but with more options?
> 
> I just don't see it, she has an invincible DP that is pretty safe, and that's about it, her stances just don't offer her great options or mix up compared to the others, and her damage output is low.
> 
> She doesn't place high either, so she is just meh in general.


She has a teleport (technical term) that recovers in 2 frames, for one, and Mad Beast is arguably the best level 3 in the game.  She has great normals, an invincible super that she can throw out to get in for free, Arrow Kick assist (also a great move on point), is a solid battery, and has a stable amount of health.  Jill with a good assist is so hard to block.  To be honest, she outclasses Storm and Wolverine.

As for low damage output:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL9SOXWXihQ&context=C202f7ADOEgsToPDskLbPChCjFbO1UDlyhY6WhUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> snip



This is why Marvel > TvC. 

Love this fucking game man.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> This is why Marvel > TvC.
> 
> Love this fucking game man.


That makes two of us, homie.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

I was gonna refute you Cosmic, especially about Wolverine and Storm, but I don't care enough about it this time. 

The proof is in the pudding already, I don't like putting Jill down more when RE5 already did that.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I was gonna refute you Cosmic, especially about Wolverine and Storm, but I don't care enough about it this time.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding already, I don't like putting Jill down more when *RE5 already did that.*



RE5 did what? If Jill wearing a hot skin tight body suit with oddly hot blonde hair (who'd think a blonde Jill would be hot?) is being put down, then Jill needs to stay down imo.

Eff RE5 Jill haters, I love my Blonde Jill dammit. I refuse to even use RE3 Jill alt for Jill in MvC3 cause her regular suit is just too too hot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> RE5 did what? If Jill wearing a hot skin tight body suit with oddly hot blonde hair (who'd think a blonde Jill would be hot?) is being put down, then Jill needs to stay down imo.



Revelations will make it all better for me.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Revelations will make it all better for me.



I think Jill is hot period.

But I'd rank the Jills like dis...

1. RE5 Battlesuit Jill
2. RE3 Jill
3. RE5/Revelations BSAA Jill
4. RE1 Jill


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

If you're talking design, STARS Jill is best Jill.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I was gonna refute you Cosmic, especially about Wolverine and Storm, but I don't care enough about it this time.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding already, I don't like putting Jill down more when RE5 already did that.


Feel free to.  Only reason that some people think Jill sucks is because not many people play her.

Which really is a poor argument in Marvel where only 10-15 characters get consistent air time.


----------



## Seraphine (Dec 12, 2011)

Why couldn't Capcom add 1 player versus to this game?  It helps from when the internet is out in my home.  

Awesome game though, but lacks game modes.


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

TheConvictor said:


> *Why couldn't Capcom add 1 player versus to this game?  It helps from when the internet is out in my home. *
> 
> Awesome game though, but lacks game modes.



I'm so confused by this sentence right now.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 12, 2011)

after years of searching i finally picked my team, 
A squad: wolvie/wesker/akuma
B squad: might be the trench coat mafia if i get better with dante
i want to have a zero team but the only things stopping me are im not good enough with midscreen zero, and i cant think of a good team with him. 

i also want to have a captain america squad. but yea my tourney squad will be the a team


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> after years of searching i finally picked my team,
> A squad: wolvie/wesker/akuma
> B squad: might be the trench coat mafia if i get better with dante
> i want to have a zero team but the only things stopping me are im not good enough with midscreen zero, and i cant think of a good team with him.
> ...


Oh, you want to play Team Braindead?  Smh, smh.

An awesome Zero team would be Zero/Dante/?.  Not sure on Cap Am though.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 12, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Oh, you want to play Team Braindead?  Smh, smh.
> 
> An awesome Zero team would be Zero/Dante/?.  Not sure on Cap Am though.



yea it is kind of team braindead, i used to play wolvie and akuma in vanilla and outside of zero and cap i really havent found too many characters i like/am good enough to replace those too. but yea i did choose wesker because of how easy mode he is. he is low risk-high reward. and he has extremely easy mode combos that do a ton of damage. you dont even have to be good with wesker to be good with wesker. when i start getting better with other characters i might switch the a squad, but they are a good team


----------



## Wicked (Dec 12, 2011)

H&H mode next week

If only you could play as the HH characters in game. I'd take them over this cheesy whack roster any day.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> yea it is kind of team braindead, i used to play wolvie and akuma in vanilla and outside of zero and cap i really havent found too many characters i like/am good enough to replace those too. but yea i did choose wesker because of how easy mode he is. he is low risk-high reward. and he has extremely easy mode combos that do a ton of damage. you dont even have to be good with wesker to be good with wesker. when i start getting better with other characters i might switch the a squad, but they are a good team


Well I'm gonna tell you right now that Logan and Gouki's synergy got nerfed, due to changes in assist HSD.  Both Logan and Wesker also suffer from very low ceilings of potential.  You're gonna get bored playing them, I guarantee it.  You should try Zero/Dante/Cap Am.  That'd probably be an awesome team.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 12, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Well I'm gonna tell you right now that Logan and Gouki's synergy got nerfed, due to changes in assist HSD.


well see thats what wesker is for, Wolvie and akuma still have good rushdown , and now after combos where you would usually use wolvies otg to akuma assist, you just use samurai edge and relaunch to super. due to the fact that the tatsu assist would just make the opponent recover 





> Both Logan and Wesker also suffer from very low ceilings of potential.  You're gonna get bored playing them, I guarantee it.  You should try Zero/Dante/Cap Am.  That'd probably be an awesome team.


Well i do like using wolverine but i dont really like using wesker, he  is just to easymode, thats why it took so long to actually put him on a squad. but yea i do like dante i just have to learn how to use him better same with zero


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well see thats what wesker is for, Wolvie and akuma still have good rushdown , and now after combos where you would usually use wolvies otg to akuma assist, you just use samurai edge and relaunch to super. due to the fact that the tatsu assist would just make the opponent recover


I know, I see Noel Brown do that all the time.


> Well i do like using wolverine but i dont really like using wesker, he  is just to easymode, thats why it took so long to actually put him on a squad. but yea i do like dante i just have to learn how to use him better same with zero


Then don't use Wesker.  Why play someone you don't enjoy playing?  I mean, you could do Wolverine/Zero/Dante as well.  Nothing wrong with that team.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 12, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I know, I see Noel Brown do that all the time.
> 
> Then don't use Wesker.  Why play someone you don't enjoy playing?  I mean, you could do Wolverine/Zero/Dante as well.  Nothing wrong with that team.



well i dont really enjoy playing wesker but i do enjoy winning


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well i dont really enjoy playing wesker but i do enjoy winning



PTW, my dude PTW.

I donno what isn't fun about Wesker though. He has everything besides flight mode and an 8 way.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 12, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> PTW, my dude PTW.
> 
> I donno what isn't fun about Wesker though. He has everything besides flight mode and an 8 way.



the only reason wesker isnt as fun is how completely easy mode combos can do so much damage. he has some sort of kind of advanced combos but just a simple, L,M,H, S, M, M, H, S, Samurai edge->super does alot of damege


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol, Wesker is a bad way to go about trying to get any wins.  You'll just get blown up by anyone that isn't a scrub.

Wesker isn't fun because he's derpy.  "Am I gonna jS, or am I gonna crM?  Ohhhh mannnnnnnn, dis is soooo rad."


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> the only reason wesker isnt as fun is how completely easy mode combos can do so much damage. he has some sort of kind of advanced combos but just a simple, L,M,H, S, M, M, H, S, Samurai edge->super does alot of damege



you gotta go beyond that if you actually want to beat people with him though.

staggers, cmd grab mix ups, assist + teleport mix ups, screen control with DA BURNA is still strong etc. (barring lvl 4 wesker, obv you won't have an assist)


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 12, 2011)

Honestly Wesker is the perfect character in this game. been said this shit.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL nope.  Only characters that reach close to perfect are Zero, Viper, and Dante.


----------



## Seraphine (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm so confused by this sentence right now.



What's confusing about it?  Sometimes the internet server is down and I don't want to plow through arcade mode only to always fight Galactus in the end.  

1 player versus isn't much to ask at all.  Developers have gotten lazy with game-modes ever since online came in.  As if everyone plays online.

Street Fighter 4 had it, why not this game?  Same developer.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2011)

1p versus? Lolwut?


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh i get it he neans a vs mode where u fight the computer instead of a player. U realize u can do that in practice mode


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

Ohhhh, he means a vs cpu mode?

I haven't used one of those in a fighter in ages, since my nooblet days.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 12, 2011)

I use it because i hate playing online


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 13, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> LOL nope.  Only characters that reach close to perfect are Zero, Viper, and Dante.



Those characters honestly would be perfect, if they weren't all made of wet paper.

Big Daddy is pretty close to perfect though.

Has equal or better damage than all of them.
Better defenses.
Left / right telport + assist is as good as Dante's and probably better than Zero's.. Command grab mix up.. all he lacks is Viper's high/low
Solo OTG potential is as good as all of the above characters
Anti air game is better.. st.L blows up almost as many approaches as Mag's.. And anti air burner still does it's job.. just with out the free combo.

Only thing he doesn't have is the movement options of Viper and Zero.

IMO he's just as good as those characters, or even better.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 13, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Those characters honestly would be perfect, if they weren't all made of wet paper.
> 
> Big Daddy is pretty close to perfect though.
> 
> ...


If Zero, Viper, and Dante had as much health as Wesker, they'd be absolutely unstoppable.  But idk wtf you're talking about with wet paper, because 900k (Viper/Dante) ain't that bad.  830k like Zero?  Yeah, sure, whatever, but 900k is good.  And health is really one of the last things that makes a character good.  Strider and Phoenix have some of the best moves/options in the game, but their health sucks ass.  Doesn't make them any less godlike though.

Couple things though:
-His damage output isn't as good as any of them though.  All of them can ToD like 95% of the cast using 2 bars or less (Viper does this with basic combos, to boot).  Zero can do 1mil damage with one bar + 2 assists.  Wesker doesn't come close to stuff like that.  Even meterless, all of them have higher damage than him.
-Zero's and Dante's teleports all have better recovery on them, so their left/right game is harder to block on reaction, especially with assist.  Dante + beam assist, for example, means Dante can get in for free from fullscreen and mix someone up.  Wesker doesn't have that option.
-Dante's anti-air normal is st.M, Zero's is j.H (I think?  Or maybe it's st.M, idk, but I can see j.H working as an anti-air), and Viper's is j.H.  They all have enormous grant free combo, which will most likely lead to death, and they have huge hitboxes.  Outside of normals, Viper also has TK'ed Burning Kicks, Seismo (Amazing anti-air), and Thunder Knuckle H.  Dante has Jam Session, Acid Rain, Million Carats, and Tempest for anti-air moves.  Zero has Ryuenjin and Raikousen H.
-All these characters are better batteries than Wesker.
-All of them control the screen better than Wesker.
-Dante and Zero have sword normals, which basically means that their neutral game is automatically more dangerous than Wesker's neutral game.
-Viper's cr.M > Wesker's cr.M


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 13, 2011)

Adding assists into damage factor is silly, considering most characters can hit a mil with 2 assists to extend a combo.. Zero with one bar, and no assits, will probably hit around 600K. Wesker does like 530K something for no bar no assist, off of an L starter.. and builds at least a single bar, with reset options.

Recovery doesn't really matter when you do teleport + assist. Either the assist hits and you get a combo, or not, and you get a second mix up. Which btw, Wesker does better with low/cmd grab.

Dante st. M is good, but a lot slower than Wesker's jab.. I really don't see how Viper or Zero can jH a tridash on reaction, but, ok.. Viper's H Knuckle, I forgot about, but, Jam sesh, acid rain, or million carats are all too slow for stop air dash approaches. For regular jump, Wesker jM confirms into jump loops and has hella priority.. which makes either character's jH no better.

They're better batteries, but, Wesker isn't meant to be a battery @_@

I know that high health doesn't make a good character.. otherwise Thor wouldn't be mid tier for life.. But, when you give relatively high health to an already strong character, it makes a difference.

Countless times, I've won matches because people burn resources to make sure Wesker dies, only to have another character run it back on them.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 13, 2011)

Why wouldn't you factor in assists?  This isn't a solo game, nor is Zero meant to be played solo.  He's a point character, so he's always going to have assists backing him.  I did do a quick browse around Youtube though, and people were getting mid-to-high 600ks with one bar + no assists.  

Zero also has the best reset options (I would surmise anyway) after meterless combos.  Viper and Dante's reset games haven't been developed that much because they can usually just a character while paying for their own combo, so there's no need to reset.  And if they do decide to go meterless (chinese reset), then they've built twice as much bar as Wesker has.  

But like I said, stuff like Dante + beam assist means he gets in for free with his teleports.  Wesker can't do that.

And ah, okay, we're talking about tridashes too.  In that case, Zero could use pretty much any normal he wanted, and Viper would just use Seismo.  And I've done Jam Session on reaction to air-dash approaches, same with Tempest (which is 623L~L btw).  Wesker's jM is pretty good, but Zero's jH (again) is a sword, so it will beat most anything, and leads to full combo.  Viper's jH leads to box loop.

And Wesker is pretty often used on point, and that's where he's used as a battery, because he has those reset options you mentioned.

In my opinion, Wesker's life is fine as it is.  Maybe go down to 950k at worst?  I mean, if he wasn't able to take a punch, he'd probably get mauled.  Zero already owns Wesker for free, because Wesker's biggest problem is the area above him, and Zero owns that area, especially because of moves like jH and Raikousen

And lol, you should see how many matches I win because people snap in Vergil (because Dark Vergil > Dark Wesker), only to have Viper/Dante run a train on them.  >.>


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 13, 2011)

On the topic of Zero combos...


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 13, 2011)

I actually was considering posting that, Chemistry.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 13, 2011)

have you ever seen a zero player do that in a high level tourney? (not being a dick, its an actual question)


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 13, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Why wouldn't you factor in assists?  This isn't a solo game, nor is Zero meant to be played solo.  He's a point character, so he's always going to have assists backing him.  I did do a quick browse around Youtube though, and people were getting mid-to-high 600ks with one bar + no assists.
> 
> Zero also has the best reset options (I would surmise anyway) after meterless combos.  Viper and Dante's reset games haven't been developed that much because they can usually just a character while paying for their own combo, so there's no need to reset.  And if they do decide to go meterless (chinese reset), then they've built twice as much bar as Wesker has.
> 
> ...



I'm by no means saying that Wesker is above them, or saying that those characters aren't strong (I use them all tbh) I'm simply saying Wesker is on the same level. TBH right now, I'd rather fight 100 Big Daddies than fight Zero.. At least until I can air grab his air teleports again..

But honestly, I don't get how you can say Wesker isn't equally top tier. @_@


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 13, 2011)

All the time, cnorwood.

An example:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]B0NHbyH0QkU[/YOUTUBE]
Btw anyone have a Phoenix Wright vid showing turnabout mode + xfactor?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2011)

I would play Zero if I didn't hate having to sacrifice a macro for a charge button.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2011)

Just forgo the A1+A2 button.  I changed my L1 to L, and L2 to A1.  Problem solved.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a different set up, I do change my settings when I play him, but I don't that often due to prefering my other set up for normal play.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2011)

Fair enough.  I main two characters with charge moves (Viper and Vergil), so that's my default setup now.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah, are we talking pad? I have L on Square, M on X, H on Triangle and S on Circle, mainly to replicate the feel of the default console setup for GGXX. I don't change anything with the shoulder buttons, I just charge Round Trip on L (Square).


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been away from this site for a while, But not to my surprise This forum took a liking to umvc3 as well. can you guys rate my Zero Doom Nova/deadpool I've been working on some of the most uncomfortable set-ups known to man (jk) but please tell me what you think. Im The1of0 I had most of the time on the stream
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kv1v7MId0A&list=UUYvVlzieDVQeetMXc1cuv0A&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ibuZ6DUnQM&list=UUYvVlzieDVQeetMXc1cuv0A&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqXBpnKmVaY&list=UUYvVlzieDVQeetMXc1cuv0A&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


PLEASE TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> Ah, are we talking pad? I have L on Square, M on X, H on Triangle and S on Circle, mainly to replicate the feel of the default console setup for GGXX. I don't change anything with the shoulder buttons, I just charge Round Trip on L (Square).



Yeah it's easier to charge with Vergil like that than Zero, so don't have to change controls.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2011)

ArtieBoy said:


> PLEASE TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK


You have the basic stuff down, I guess, just have to work on some things:

-Advanced movement (Tridashing, command dashes)
-Offense in general (Blockstrings/pressure, especially with Zero and Nova)
-Better combos (Look online, you can incorporate assists into them for tons more damage) and work on not dropping them.
-Team order (Switch Deadpool and Doom's placement in the first team so it's Zero/Deadpool/Doom.  The order of Zero/Nova/Doom is fine.)
-Spacing (You did a lot of random swinging at mid-air)


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 14, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> You have the basic stuff down, I guess, just have to work on some things:





> -Advanced movement (Tridashing, command dashes)


I command dashed like no tomorrow.  & i refuse to wavedash with doom online. overall thats just a bad idea Lol



> -Offense in general (Blockstrings/pressure, especially with Zero and Nova)


My offence is fine Did you not see the pressure I put on my opponents?


> -Better combos (Look online, you can incorporate assists into them for tons more damage)


 Yea I'd rather stick to combos i know im able to do ONLINE instead of going for 1 big damage combo that i can potentially drop.



> -Team order (Switch Deadpool and Doom's placement in the first team so it's Zero/Deadpool/Doom.  The order of Zero/Nova/Doom is fine.)


 Zero Deadpool Doom? What damage am i getting off of a DHC with Deadpool in the second slot? If i get a down exchange from zero to doom thats a free lvl 3 Start the game. Also rekoha plus sphere flame. That teams order is like that for a reason



> -Spacing (You did a lot of random swinging at mid-air)


my spacing was handled pretty well


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm going to ask a perfectly honest question here.

Did you post those videos, because you want advice on improving, or because you expected people to shower you with compliments.

I don't understand wtf you're breaking down a post that is designed to help you, with arguments as to why you think you're play was fucking perfect, when you posted "please tell me what you think".


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Same thoughts bbq.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2011)

ArtieBoy said:


> -snip-



Dude... you live in fucking NYC. Go to Next Level and level-up your game there.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I'm going to ask a perfectly honest question here.
> 
> Did you post those videos, because you want advice on improving, or because you expected people to shower you with compliments.
> 
> I don't understand wtf you're breaking down a post that is designed to help you, with arguments as to why you think you're play was fucking perfect, when you posted "please tell me what you think".



Don't try to give me advice in things I'M DOING ALREADY!
its not my fault He tried to give me advice In most stuff i was doing already



Hangat?r said:


> Dude... you live in fucking NYC. Go to Next Level and level-up your game there.



you giving my broke ass money to get there?


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 14, 2011)

ArtieBoy said:


> Don't try to give me advice in things I'M DOING ALREADY!


youre not doing it though, thats why he is giving you advice. if you want feedback dont post videos and use "im online, so im not going to do advanced tactic 1,2, and 3" for an excuse either do advanced stuff or post offline vids


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2011)

ArtieBoy said:


> you giving my broke ass money to get there?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ1FeBF_1p0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 14, 2011)

Not all Bostonians sound like that VN, I promise


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 14, 2011)

You're not really doing it.. he's right.. lol

You're combo game is lackluster, you were doing a lot of random air normal, nowhere near opponents just like he mentioned.. your hit confirming is pretty weak, plenty air to air hits that you could have converted, you didn't.. you 'used' command dashes, but, not in ways that were particularly beneficial, ie call assist > command dash cross up mix ups, etc. I don't think I saw a single Nova overhead with instant air dash down jump L, etc..

I know online play hampers your abilities, it does that for everyone.. but, come on, I can do Nova's fly-unfly jH loop in netplay with a good connection.. and if the connection is to the point you can't play properly, don't play that person..

If you want true advice, you need to give people videos of you playing at your best. IE off the internet. You live in NYC, if you aren't playing at Next Level, I assure you, there are people you can meet up to session with.

And if you can't afford to catch the train to go meet up and get back home, you have bigger worries in life than improving at Marvel.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 14, 2011)

*Sits back as he disputes every point you've made*

Oh, and Firebrand is disturbingly good, wtf was Capcom thinking?? I'm in the lab with him HARD!


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 14, 2011)

cnorwood;41455695[B said:
			
		

> ]youre not doing it though, thats why he is giving you advice.[/B] if you want feedback dont post videos and use "im online, so im not going to do advanced tactic 1,2, and 3" for an excuse either do advanced stuff or post offline vids



1st vid 
1:08 tri dash out of s
1:24 Command dash with zero
1:27 H Command dash with zero
3:15 M Command dash with zero
Yea its Better for this list not to continue because im pretty sure i did a couple of hundred command dashes

Zero/Deadpool/Doom?
Here's the problems with having deadpool in the middle
Try DHCing cutting time after Rekoha whats gonna happen? Rekoha wont Hit anymore thanks to cutting time  cut scens.
What about dhcing to trigger happy? Rekoha Pushes them up only allowing a few of the bullets to hit.
What about team aerial exchange. I can get a super off but it wouldn't kill.
Team Aerial exchange (down) from Zero to doom gives me lvl3 
having Deadpool in the middle makes so much sense.. 

I'm not asking for praise. Your just telling me things i already tested out.
Maybe it was a dick move to Know how my team works already then come here & ask for help


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> You're not really doing it.. he's right.. lol
> 
> You're combo game is lackluster, you were doing a lot of random air normal, nowhere near opponents just like he mentioned.. your hit confirming is pretty weak, plenty air to air hits that you could have converted, you didn't.. you 'used' command dashes, but, not in ways that were particularly beneficial, ie call assist > command dash cross up mix ups, etc. I don't think I saw a single Nova overhead with instant air dash down jump L, etc..
> 
> ...



Wheres your videos? O wait?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 14, 2011)

What the hell...how do you go ask for criticism and shit on it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 14, 2011)

I like how he edited his post, smh...

EVERYONE GOT TROLLED!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2011)

ArtieBoy said:


> 1st vid
> 1:08 tri dash out of s
> 1:24 Command dash with zero
> 1:27 H Command dash with zero
> ...


Cool, you did the moves.  I noticed that.  But here's my point: Your movement didn't contribute in any way to your mixups or pressure.  Tri-dash out of S?  Are you kidding me?  You want props for that?  The command dashes just seemed like you did them for the hell of it, too.  

Most of the time, you would run in and just try to hit the opponent (And by that, I mean you literally just made Zero run forward).


> Zero/Deadpool/Doom?
> Here's the problems with having deadpool in the middle
> Try DHCing cutting time after Rekoha whats gonna happen? Rekoha wont Hit anymore thanks to cutting time  cut scens.
> What about dhcing to trigger happy? Rekoha Pushes them up only allowing a few of the bullets to hit.
> ...


Here's the problems with having Deadpool 3rd:
-Sphere Flame xx Cutting Time and Sphere Flame xx Trigger Happy does not work.
-Deadpool is an ass anchor.
-Deadpool is a mediocre assist, especially for Doom and Zero.

Oh but look, there's problems with having Deadpool 1st as well:
-The only good assist you have is Doom.  (Though this is true of any order of the team)
-Trigger Happy xx Rekkoha does not work (Cutting Time xx Rekkoha does though).

It's a dick move to think your team works when it doesn't.  You have a third character that is dead weight, so you can't possibly have tested extensively enough to "know how your team works", because you haven't brought up any of these things.  Team synergy isn't just combos + mashing those hidden missiles, just so you know.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 14, 2011)

ArtieBoy said:


> Wheres your videos? O wait?



go a few pages back? lol

also, I'm not the one asking for advice lolx2

The people move to have all the mvc thread regulars put this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on ignore.

Jury?



Hangat?r said:


> *ED!*t: Oh lawd, I just noticed he's a smash player. Never mind.



rofl he scared to use his movement options cause he might trip


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 14, 2011)

ArtieBoy said:


> 1st vid
> 1:08 tri dash out of s
> 1:24 Command dash with zero
> 1:27 H Command dash with zero
> ...


iirc i think new york host their own weekly fight nights, yipes goes there. why dont you go there and win or at least place relatively high to shut us up


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2011)

I say one of us plays him in an FT10 for his rights to post in the thread.  

But really, as long as he calms down a bit, I don't see any problems.  He hasn't insulted anyone, just refuses to accept advice.  It'll work itself out.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 14, 2011)

Double-post cuz I'm godlike.  (not really)



bbq sauce said:


> rofl he scared to use his movement options cause he might trip


Lmaooooo, there's some rep coming your way, bbq.


cnorwood said:


> iirc i think new york host their own weekly fight nights, yipes goes there. why dont you go there and win or at least place relatively high to shut us up


I wish I lived in NYC.  T_T


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> rofl he scared to use his movement options cause he might trip



Priceless.  

--


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 14, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I say one of us plays him in an FT10 for his rights to post in the thread.
> 
> But really, as long as he calms down a bit, I don't see any problems.  He hasn't insulted anyone, just refuses to accept advice.  It'll work itself out.



Ya ill play you guys for in a FT10


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2011)

It was a joke.  No way in hell am I playing online.

That "in the flesh" comp is where it's at.  :ho


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 15, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I wish I lived in NYC.  T_T



dang where are you at? hell even in colorado we do weekly fight night, its still kind of casual but its growing and it seems like more and more people are trying to get in the scene. it kind of sucks im moving to a diffrent part of colorado because its starting to be really cool where im at. some of these dudes here are pretty good and do relatively well at evo


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2011)

I live in Delaware.  We have our own scene, where we get together and play (mostly Mondays), but it's been years since we were a force on the East Coast (at least as a state).  The last game we were known for was Tekken 5: DR (I wasn't in the scene then, nor did I even really enjoy fighting games outside of Soul Calibur).  Delaware was even better than New York at that time.  All of our scenes (Tekken, SF, Marvel) are just now getting legs again, moreso Marvel than any of them though.  Until Tekken Tag 2 comes out, I dunno how our scene will fare there, and I couldn't care less about AE2012.  We have great, well-known players here (Below) we just need to get better as a state.

Tekken: kPc (Best Law on the East Coast), Pacifist (Raven of America)
Soul Calibur: kPc (Was winning tournaments with Siegfried in SCIII), Mtfighter (One of the best Maxis in the U.S. during SCII, dunno who he plays now)
Street Fighter: Bizazedo (Plays Bison, has beaten Yipes in tournament, etc.)

Nas, who plays Jill/Vergil/Cap Am in this game, used to be one of the two best players on the East Coast for Blazblue.  He was also part of the DR scene, repping Marduk.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a bit hyperbole.

Nas was never top two BB, I know dude, and I can tell you, not even Nas himself would claim that. Hell he wouldn't even be top two East Coast.

Top EC BB is and has always been - Lord Knight, Jiyuna (until he moved to Japan), Stunedge (also moved to Japan), Zidane, Alzarath (in the CT days when Rachel was retard tier). Nas could hang with them, but, AFAIK, he's never come out on top over any of the above.


He is a cool ass dude though. Even when he goes into rage mode.. If you see him often, tell him I said what's up.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 15, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I live in Delaware.  We have our own scene, where we get together and play (mostly Mondays), but it's been years since we were a force on the East Coast (at least as a state).  The last game we were known for was Tekken 5: DR (I wasn't in the scene then, nor did I even really enjoy fighting games outside of Soul Calibur).  Delaware was even better than New York at that time.  All of our scenes (Tekken, SF, Marvel) are just now getting legs again, moreso Marvel than any of them though.  Until Tekken Tag 2 comes out, I dunno how our scene will fare there, and I couldn't care less about AE2012.  We have great, well-known players here (Below) we just need to get better as a state.
> 
> Tekken: kPc (Best Law on the East Coast), Pacifist (Raven of America)
> Soul Calibur: kPc (Was winning tournaments with Siegfried in SCIII), Mtfighter (One of the best Maxis in the U.S. during SCII, dunno who he plays now)
> ...



dang i wish we had a tekken scene out here, mainly im a tekken player and its hard to actually find a match outside of bigger tourneys. and i hate playing online, so mainly its practice mode for me in tekken


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2011)

Does the Tekken community still run any Tekken 3 and  TT tournaments?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> That's a bit hyperbole.
> 
> Nas was never top two BB, I know dude, and I can tell you, not even Nas himself would claim that. Hell he wouldn't even be top two East Coast.
> 
> ...


This is just what I've heard from people around the DE scene, so yeah, I'm prepared for it to be wrong lol.  The way a couple of them put it was, "If Nas wasn't winning a tournament on the East, it was person X."  I want to say it was Lord Knight, but I'm not 100%.

And omg dude, Nas rages so hard at every session.  Every time I hit him with Hammer, I'm somewhat afraid he's going to break his stick on my face.  >.>

But I'll tell him you said what's up.  I should be seeing him on Monday.  Do you go by bbq sauce in the BB community, or just bbq?


cnorwood said:


> dang i wish we had a tekken scene out here, mainly im a tekken player and its hard to actually find a match outside of bigger tourneys. and i hate playing online, so mainly its practice mode for me in tekken


Yeah, our Tekken scene's not that big, if I'm honest.  Atm it's only four people: Myself, Fenrir (Who's a King player), kPc, and Pacifist.  But Fenrir's apparently been recruiting three more people, so hopefully we'll have seven down the line somewhere.  If kPc doesn't leave for Iraq/Afghanistan/wherever in January, that is.


Sephiroth said:


> Does the Tekken community still run any Tekken 3 and  TT tournaments?


I think Tag tournaments are done every once in a blue moon (Most likely in St. Louis), but not Tekken 3.  And Tag will soon become obsolete due to Tag 2 being released this time next year.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Does the Tekken community still run any Tekken 3 and  TT tournaments?



i dont see why they would run tekken 3, but ive heard of some tekken tag since TTT HD came out. but yea 2 extremely outdated games


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2011)

cnorwood;41465480[B said:
			
		

> ]i dont see why they would run tekken 3[/B], but ive heard of some tekken tag since TTT HD came out. but yea 2 extremely outdated games



Well SF2, SF3, MvC2, XvSF, and Alpha 2 still get tournaments, so I don't see why not Tekken 3, fighting games never get outdated in my opinion. 

I just love 3 best, so was curious.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 15, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> This is just what I've heard from people around the DE scene, so yeah, I'm prepared for it to be wrong lol.  The way a couple of them put it was, "If Nas wasn't winning a tournament on the East, it was person X."  I want to say it was Lord Knight, but I'm not 100%.
> 
> And omg dude, Nas rages so hard at every session.  Every time I hit him with Hammer, I'm somewhat afraid he's going to break his stick on my face.  >.>
> 
> But I'll tell him you said what's up.  I should be seeing him on Monday.  Do you go by bbq sauce in the BB community, or just bbq?



I don't really play BB lol. I just know the community and dudes because a lot of the same dudes were GG guys. But, yeah, I'm bbq sauce everywhere.

lol Nas be in that K groove irl


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well SF2, SF3, MvC2, XvSF, and Alpha 2 still get tournaments, so I don't see why not Tekken 3, fighting games never get outdated in my opinion.
> 
> I just love 3 best, so was curious.



oh its ok, my bad.  when you brought up 3 i thought you were one of those people who think tekken 3 was the best in the series despite not playing a tekken game after 3


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I don't really play BB lol. I just know the community and dudes because a lot of the same dudes were GG guys. But, yeah, I'm bbq sauce everywhere.
> 
> lol Nas be in that K groove irl


Ahhhhh, I see.   Well that makes sense.

Naw dawg, Nas is in X-Factor.  The worst was when I ran it back on his whole team with Dark Vergil.  Slams the face of his stick with his hands, gestures at the screen, and goes, "Whatever.  Shouldn't have lost that."

I was like...
>.>
<.<

Nothing but respect for Nas, but he gets so salty.  I've even asked him about it, and he's like, "I just get hit by dumb stuff, and it's irritating."  Was gonna tell him that's just Marvel, buuuuuut decided not to for whatever reason.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Ahhhhh, I see.   Well that makes sense.
> 
> Naw dawg, Nas is in X-Factor.  The worst was when I ran it back on his whole team with Dark Vergil.  Slams the face of his stick with his hands, gestures at the screen, and goes, "Whatever.  Shouldn't have lost that."
> 
> ...



Indeed it's best for anyone to not take Marvel 3 seriously, it will give you buttfrustration if you do.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 15, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Ahhhhh, I see.   Well that makes sense.
> 
> Naw dawg, Nas is in X-Factor.  The worst was when I ran it back on his whole team with Dark Vergil.  Slams the face of his stick with his hands, gestures at the screen, and goes, "Whatever.  Shouldn't have lost that."
> 
> ...



I coined K-Groove Nas before X-factor existed 

but yeah, it's not just Marvel.. BB, Melty Blood, basically everything I've seen him play. I always said, if he had like.. some valium or some mood alterer that let him control his frustrations, he'd run these games lol


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 15, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Indeed it's best for anyone to not take Marvel 3 seriously, it will give you buttfrustration if you do.


Luckily, all my favorite characters are top tier, so I'm the one giving the buttfrustration most of the time.  


bbq sauce said:


> I coined K-Groove Nas before X-factor existed
> 
> but yeah, it's not just Marvel.. BB, Melty Blood, basically everything I've seen him play. I always said, if he had like.. some valium or some mood alterer that let him control his frustrations, he'd run these games lol


Ahhh, I see, lmao.  I may have to bring that up to.

Oh wow, really?  That's pretty crazy.  I heard he did it when he played Tekken too, but Tekken can be an intellectually frustrating game, lol.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 16, 2011)

So went to my weekly fight night last night and here is what i got

-Wolvie, Wesker, Akuma is a great team. wolvie is the beast, wesker is a beast, and akuma is a beast. akuma tatsumaki is still a great assist and good for wolvie rushdown/mixups. akuma is also good for wesker mixups. they all do really good damage. BUT they arent the most fun to play, and i feel like i can do better with... 

Zero. every time i dont want to use him I always ending up going back. Z buster, lightning, Standing H, Jumping H, ETC he has everything. I have some basics and kind of advanced stuff, i just have to put more work in with him. and shield slash is a fucking amazing assist for him. I have to go back a few pages to see your guys suggestions but soon i will change my wolvie/wesker/akuma team for Zero/Cap/? team. 

i dont get too many chances to play against and, i love playing against good people, i learned so much shit last night in the middle of playing


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 16, 2011)

Zero/Cap/Dante would be a damn fun team for you, I think.  Zero/Dante are already BFFs, and Cap would be there to further complement Zero.  Not to mention that Dante is an incredible anchor.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 16, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Zero/Cap/Dante would be a damn fun team for you, I think.  Zero/Dante are already BFFs, and Cap would be there to further complement Zero.  Not to mention that Dante is an incredible anchor.



What dante assist would you use and how would that compliment zero


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd use Jam Session.  It acts as a lockdown, an anti-air, and is used to extend combos.  Also sets up some resets, and some mixups for Zero's neutral game.

Here's a video of some Zero mixups, one of which shows Jam Session used to set up, and then it's used in combos thereafter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> So went to my weekly fight night last night and here is what i got
> 
> -Wolvie, Wesker, Akuma is a great team. wolvie is the beast, wesker is a beast, and akuma is a beast. akuma tatsumaki is still a great assist and good for wolvie rushdown/mixups. akuma is also good for wesker mixups. they all do really good damage. BUT they arent the most fun to play, and i feel like i can do better with...



That was my main vanilla team, my other being Spencer/Taskmaster/Sent.

Vergil might be a good alternative to Wesker is you find him boring.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> That was my main vanilla team, my other being Spencer/Taskmaster/Sent.
> 
> Vergil might be a good alternative to Wesker is you find him boring.



Vergil/akuma sounds like a bad combo


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 16, 2011)

How would Vergil/Akuma be a bad combo?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Spiderman forever alone.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2011)

Bought the game. Tried out Ammy/Phoenix W./Doom, didn't like it. Tried Task/Spencer/Wesker, sucked ass with everyone but the last. Went Zero/Doom/Wesker, hated the tissue point. Randomly chose Ghost Rider/Doom/Wesker, awwwwww ye.

I've no idea if it's a balanced team, but I figured xx/xx/Wesker is a good enough team foundation.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 16, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> How would Vergil/Akuma be a bad combo?



Wouldnt the low health of virgil and akuma be a problem (assuming team goes ?/virgil/akuma)


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 16, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I figured xx/xx/Wesker is a good enough team foundation.


Good?  Nope.  Good enough?  I guess, but there are better anchors than him.


cnorwood said:


> Wouldnt the low health of virgil and akuma be a
> problem (assuming team goes ?/virgil/akuma)


No, because health isn't what makes characters/teams good.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 16, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> No, because health isn't what makes characters/teams good.



yea true but happy birthdays can blow up that team without xfactor. and doesnt virgil need meter to be effective.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 16, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> yea true but happy birthdays can blow up that team without xfactor. and doesnt virgil need meter to be effective.


Happy birthdays can blow any team up without X-Factor.  And no, Vergil doesn't meter to be meter, that's just when he's at his absolute scariest.  But I don't see why that would be a problem on a team where you have him in the 2nd slot.  He'll already have sufficient meter coming in.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 16, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Happy birthdays can blow any team up without X-Factor.  And no, Vergil doesn't meter to be meter, that's just when he's at his absolute scariest.  But I don't see why that would be a problem on a team where you have him in the 2nd slot.  He'll already have sufficient meter coming in.



well if he builds more meter than he wastes its ok. because akuma (while still pretty good) is pretty bad without meter


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 16, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well if he builds more meter than he wastes its ok. because akuma (while still pretty good) is pretty bad without meter


He builds one bar per combo, more if you incorporate assists, so yeah you should be fine there.  Akuma sucks either way, it's just less of an uphill battle if he has a couple bars to spare.  XF3 will help anyway.  

But I run whole teams of characters that people consider "meter whores" and whatnot, but I still do fine.  Dante/Vergil/Strider technically shouldn't work if you base it on that principle, but that team is so lolridiculous.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone got a video archive for Bar Fights yet?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 16, 2011)

None, just individual matches on Youtube.

CC is probably taking its time to do something with it then sell it to us.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2011)

^Most likely.

Jago bodying Mike Ross was so sad to watch. :33


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 16, 2011)

It was expected to happen anyway. I mean, Marvel just isn't his game.

I'm just disappointed that they didn't go with either Combofiend vs Jago or Combofiend vs Justin Wong as the final match of the night. That would have been better with the crowd and the stream monsters. I personally find the second one to be a great watch.

And yeah, Heroes and Heralds.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ663-6rstE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 16, 2011)

You know what Mike was not bad in the least. It looked like from the way he was dropping combos that he was nervous, because he was making stupid mistakes.

I'd like to see them go at it in another 3-4 months, by then Mike should have some nice tech and better execution. 

But man that was like seeing someone kill superman if it wasn't for the crosscounter guys I wouldn't love fighting games like I do. So to see Mike get blown up like that was just rough. When it's on running sets and he loses it's always funny but barfights man it just felt painful to watch; and this is coming from an East coaster.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 16, 2011)

It's like what Combofiend said about a football player punching a baby, although it wasn't him and Jago, but Jago and Mike.

Yeah, it was too painful to watch. I mean, I wasn't expecting him to win, but at least he could have won a few matches. That performance he did at WNF days prior to Bar Fights was enough to make people believe that he can, but it is what it is. He's now in China with Combofiend to do some training.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 16, 2011)

People really need to stop defending Mike Ross.  If you're going to blindly follow a celebrity FG player, at least pick someone godlike.

In other news:_
"If you pick up UMvC3 and want to be good with a character within a day pick Wesker.

If you intend to be broken within a month pick Zero.

If you intend to get to the point where you stop losing within a year pick Viper."
_
-Chrisis


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2011)

Who in here is blindly following Mike? Jago was expected to win, but I don't think people expected him to completely dominate Mike 5-0 considering Mike's performance prior to the event. Mike obviously dropped combo's but he for the most part foolishly walked into so much attacks/traps and couldn't figure out how the stop Trish.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 17, 2011)

I just meant people in general.

And call me crazy, but I knew Jago was going to 5-0 Mike.  All you have to do is watch those "Runnin' Sets" episodes, and you'll see that Mike just doesn't seem to be doing well with this game. Jago went 6-7 against Viscant at Season's Beatings, and this was during MvC3.0, when Viscant had arguably one of the best (and easiest to play) teams in the game.  You compare that to how Mike gets blown up in casual FT5s, and it's no wonder he got destroyed by Jago when money was on the line.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> People really need to stop  following celebrity FG players



rearranged and consolidated this post to be more accurate.

seriously, it's like Hav said a few months back on SRK. Players need to stop being fans. You're goal should be to get to their level, and to be able to beat them. It's one thing to respect other players, but, you won't ever beat someone you idolize.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 17, 2011)

Nah nah nah, I still love Daigo forevaaa.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 17, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> People really need to stop defending Mike Ross.  If you're going to blindly follow a celebrity FG player, at least pick someone godlike.



What ? I can't have players I like ? You must not watch sports, or your a hater.  

No one asked you what you think about people being fans of players, we were talking about bar fights.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 18, 2011)

The thing with sports vs fighting games is hella different.

You aren't a pro basketball player, but, you are a fighting game player. You won't ever get to the NBA finals, and face off with Kobe.

But it is possible you might enter a tournament and play Mike Ross, and if you start the match with "Hey Mike, I'm a huge fan" you've already lost the game mentally.

I have players I like to watch, too, we all do. But, you should still view them as comp, not as celebrities.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 18, 2011)

You should've seen the line for people wanting Daigo's autograph at SVB back in 2010.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a fan of Mike Z, but for a different reason.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> The thing with sports vs fighting games is hella different.
> 
> You aren't a pro basketball player, but, you are a fighting game player. You won't ever get to the NBA finals, and face off with Kobe.
> 
> ...



Well it's not like I'm gonna dick ride him, plenty of people of idols and for some people those idols were people they wanted to beat. That's true for any kind of competitive outlet. 

If I got the chance to play against Mike Ross I would be like this: "Hey Mike you've been a inspiration for me as far as getting into fighting games and I love your work. It's cool for me to be playing against you."

I'm sure that  eight year old at evo had  people he looked up to.  Yet he was blowing up people in Vanilla with no problem.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 18, 2011)

Evo is a waste of time like I said before it's worth going in 4-5 years


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2011)

^Haha, what?


----------



## Face (Dec 18, 2011)

My first experience with Marvel vs Capcom ended with me getting owned so badly that I couldn't even land a single hit on the other guy.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> rearranged and consolidated this post to be more accurate.
> 
> seriously, it's like Hav said a few months back on SRK. Players need to stop being fans. You're goal should be to get to their level, and to be able to beat them. It's one thing to respect other players, but, you won't ever beat someone you idolize.


Yeah, fair enough.  That's pretty much what I meant anyway.


KizaruTachio said:


> What ? I can't have players I like ? You must not watch sports, or your a hater.
> 
> No one asked you what you think about people being fans of players, we were talking about bar fights.


I don't watch sports, no.

Also, the more I play and watch this game, the more I hate how fucking lazy the community is.  I went to a tournament for Tekken yesterday, and they had a setup for Marvel casuals on the side.  Almost every fucking player that was getting in games was using Sentinel and/or Wesker.  Two or three people were even using Hulk.  RyRy and myself were the only guys there not playing herpy derpy teams.  Like, what the fuck.  I don't get how people expect this game to evolve when everyone playing are damn sheep.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with Wesker.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 18, 2011)

There's nothing inherently wrong with any character.  It's when characters hinder the development of a game (because like I said, this community's full of sheep) that there becomes a problem.

Btw, I hereby dub you Derpiroth.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

Hurp derp.

Playing a top tier to its fullest is just normal in any fighting game community, you do what works till someone brings a solid counter, or Capcom does a premature nerf.

Only thing I'm expecting in UMVC3's future is more gamebreaking glitches, but not much in the form of viable match stuff like the DHC glitch was.

Gen'ei Jin


----------



## Wicked (Dec 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Haha, what?



Do you not get the obvious hint?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Playing a top tier to its fullest is just normal in any fighting game community, you do what works till someone brings a solid counter, or Capcom does a premature nerf.


It does happen, but not to the extent we're seeing in Marvel.  Didn't even really happen in AE.  In the Tekken, Blazblue, Guilty Gear, Mortal Kombat, etc. communities, there are definitely people that ride bandwagons and stuff, but it's not like 75% of the people playing flock immediately to certain characters just because.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> It does happen, but not to the extent we're seeing in Marvel.  Didn't even really happen in AE.  In the Tekken, Blazblue, Guilty Gear, Mortal Kombat, etc. communities, there are definitely people that ride bandwagons and stuff, but it's not like 75% of the people playing flock immediately to certain characters just because.



Everyone was on Yun and Yang's dick in AE, and same with Noel and Makoto in Blazblue. 

Though the balance is so skewed in Marvel unlike the others that the difference is even bigger.

Unlike in Blazblue where you saw Hakumen take EVO, you won't ever see Felicia do the same.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Everyone was on Yun and Yang's dick in AE, and same with Noel and Makoto in Blazblue.
> 
> Though the balance is so skewed in Marvel unlike the others that the difference is even bigger.


The Yun/Yang swarm was only for the first few weeks.  Then everyone that played them got beat up, and stopped playing them.  Didn't think the Makoto/Noel spread was that big in BB though.  I watched Evo, and I remember seeing a lot of character diversity.

The balance in Marvel only seems skewed because people want to stick to the same 15 characters, and only talk about them.  Every character in UMvC3 is viable, you just have to work harder with some of them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> The Yun/Yang swarm was only for the first few weeks.  Then everyone that played them got beat up, and stopped playing them.  Didn't think the Makoto/Noel spread was that big in BB though.  I watched Evo, and I remember seeing a lot of character diversity.
> 
> The balance in Marvel only seems skewed because people want to stick to the same 15 characters, and only talk about them.  *Every character in UMvC3 is viable*, you just have to work harder with some of them.



Funny joke my friend, wouldn't be Marvel if that were so.

All I can say is move to a better game if you want to see more character diversity, either way Wesker or not the meta is gonna move to a small group of the best characters.

You must come to Skullgirls with me, it will have everything good about Marvel minus the bullshit. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2011)

First few weeks? Lolno. Vanilla AE was the Chinese show all the way through.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Funny joke my friend, wouldn't be Marvel if that were so.
> 
> All I can say is move to a better game if you want to see more character diversity, either way Wesker or not the meta is gonna move to a small group of the best characters.
> 
> You must come to Skullgirls with me, it will have everything good about Marvel minus the bullshit. :33


I'm not joking.  Give it time, I guarantee every character will prove their viability.  

Skullgirls isn't the game for me, btw.  If I get into any other 2D fighters, it'll probably be KOF XIII.  I'll be playing SCV more than likely though.


Hangat?r said:


> First few weeks? Lolno. Vanilla AE was the Chinese show all the way through.


But Yang wasn't even in top 32 or top 64 at Evo, if I remember correctly.  And there were only a couple Yuns, who were godlike players anyway.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'm not joking.  Give it time, I guarantee every character will prove their viability.
> 
> Skullgirls isn't the game for me, btw.  If I get into any other 2D fighters, it'll probably be KOF XIII.  I'll be playing SCV more than likely though.



Why not? 

If you like Marvel you should give it a shot


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> But Yang wasn't even in top 32 or top 64 at Evo, if I remember correctly.  And there were only a couple Yuns, who were godlike players anyway.



SBO results

1st ? Kazunoko (Yun) / Ojisan Boy (Yang)
2nd ? Nemo (Yang) / Kyabetsu (Viper)
3rd ? Michael Tan (Ken) / Hashigashira San (Yun)
3rd ? MCZ.Daigo (Yun) / Iyo (Ibuki)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'm not joking.  Give it time, I guarantee every character will prove their viability.
> 
> Skullgirls isn't the game for me, btw.  If I get into any other 2D fighters, it'll probably be KOF XIII.  I'll be playing SCV more than likely though.
> 
> But Yang wasn't even in top 32 or top 64 at Evo, if I remember correctly.  And there were only a couple Yuns, who were godlike players anyway.



That's because non-Japanese Yun and Yangs aren't very good. Save a few like Xian.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Do you not get the obvious hint?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Why not?
> 
> If you like Marvel you should give it a shot


I don't play games that whose aesthetics don't appeal to me.  Nothing about Skullgirls begs my attention.  Hence, I will not buy.


bbq sauce said:


> SBO results
> 
> 1st ? Kazunoko (Yun) / Ojisan Boy (Yang)
> 2nd ? Nemo (Yang) / Kyabetsu (Viper)
> ...


Those aren't the Evo reults, sir.  


Duy Nguyen said:


> That's because non-Japanese Yun and Yangs aren't very good. Save a few like Xian.


Yeah, I know over in Japan they had a bunch of GDLK Yuns and Yangs.  But my statements were directed at the American AE community.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I don't play games that whose aesthetics don't appeal to me.  Nothing about Skullgirls begs my attention.  Hence, I will not buy.



Shallow, but understandable I suppose.  

Should try the demo at least when it comes out.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Shallow, but understandable I suppose.
> 
> Should try the demo at least when it comes out.


Lol, how is that shallow?  If I'm gonna stare at pixels for hours on end, I want them to be pixels I enjoy looking at.  That's just being a smart consumer.  There's very few games that I remember playing where I wasn't drawn in visually to begin with.

But sure, I'll at least try the demo, and give the game a fair chance in that sense.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Lol, how is that shallow?  If I'm gonna stare at pixels for hours on end, I want them to be pixels I enjoy looking at.  That's just being a smart consumer.  There's very few games that I remember playing where I wasn't drawn in visually to begin with.



It's gameplay at the core rather than just aesthetics you should be looking toward, I actually didn't like Skullgirl's style when I initially saw it, but it's doing everything right and I've grown to appreciate that. 

But like I said, I understand , alot players don't give the better balanced and polished games a chance because the graphics aren't 3D and high def(Though SG is HD), so I get your view point from an objective stance.

Anywho glad you will give the demo a try at least.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 18, 2011)

dont care for 3d or high def but im sexist. don't care for all female casts.

but am i the only one watching the umvc tourney right now. that yipes and steve commentary was funny as hell. Poor marn lol. too many of bobs donuts.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's gameplay at the core rather than just aesthetics you should be looking toward, I actually didn't like Skullgirl's style when I initially saw it, but it's doing everything right and I've grown to appreciate that.
> 
> But like I said, I understand , alot players don't give the better balanced and polished games a chance because the graphics aren't 3D and high def(Though SG is HD), so I get your view point from an objective stance.
> 
> Anywho glad you will give the demo a try at least.


It's not about the graphics being 3D + high def at all.  I'm all about character loyalty, and if I don't have a connection with any character in the cast (and, yes, how they look plays into that), then I'm less likely to spend my time playing that game.  Doesn't mean the game sucks by any means, just that it isn't for me.  I don't deny that Skullgirls looks good, I just really don't think it's for me.  And, of course, I look at the gameplay mechanics too.  That's one of the reasons I love Virtua Fighter, even though the character designs are pretty ass.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 18, 2011)

Not even funny. I'll go to Vegas to roll around the city but going to Evo Naaah... gonna be whack. Go there in 2014-2015 when it's poppin.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Not even funny. I'll go to Vegas to roll around the city but going to Evo Naaah... gonna be whack. Go there in 2014-2015 when it's poppin.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> dont care for 3d or high def but im sexist. don't care for all female casts.



There will be male characters soon. 



CosmicCastaway said:


> It's not about the graphics being 3D + high def at all.  I'm all about character loyalty, and if I don't have a connection with any character in the cast (and, yes, how they look plays into that), then I'm less likely to spend my time playing that game.  Doesn't mean the game sucks by any means, just that it isn't for me.  I don't deny that Skullgirls looks good, I just really don't think it's for me.  And, of course, I look at the gameplay mechanics too.  That's one of the reasons I love Virtua Fighter, even though the character designs are pretty ass.



It's cool, you feel how ya feel.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 19, 2011)

I think you got lost here. This isn't the sports bar. You got one whacky GPS


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Dec 19, 2011)

Nature Breeze is so damn retarded LOL. Back to ignore list.


----------



## delirium (Dec 19, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> There will be male characters soon.
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool, you feel how ya feel.



Oh shit Q is in Skullgirls? I think I found my main.

--

SCR was pretty hype. Nice to see IF take it. I've been trying to make him work but that UP BACK kills me. I was even thinking of playing Doom to keep 'em grounded .

I was pretty sure Mine would take it after sending Justin to losers. Why the fuck do people just crumble to this dude?


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 19, 2011)

dang i didnt watch street fighter finals but how many sticks did wong win????

and im glad iron fist won, ive been using him lately.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2011)

delirium said:


> Oh shit Q is in Skullgirls? I think I found my main.
> 
> --



That's Big Band, the living saxophone.

He is already in one of the stages.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 19, 2011)

So I'm probably gonna get back into modern fighting games after Christmas, but if I do I'm gonna do it right.  So I'm going stick, seeing as when I use pad I use analog stick and most brawl pads use d pad (which I don't get at all) 

Most of the entry level pads are shit so I think I wanna go with 

a.



b.



I don't plan on  customizing anytime soon so which one do I pick guys ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2011)

Patch came out.

Wesker was untouched.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2011)

I wanted to see Mine win, but I figured Wong would somehow take it regardless.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So I'm probably gonna get back into modern fighting games after Christmas, but if I do I'm gonna do it right.  So I'm going stick, seeing as when I use pad I use analog stick and most brawl pads use d pad (which I don't get at all)
> 
> Most of the entry level pads are shit so I think I wanna go with
> 
> ...



If the SE is truly full sanwa, and the seller is legit, buy that. But, definitely do not buy a stock SE. Stock SE parts are hot garbage from the stick to the buttons, and the cost of buying it + buying good parts to put in it, runs roughly the same as the cost of a TE, so just buy a TE at that point.

The Soul Calibur stick is most likely sanwa stick + shitty hori buttons.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2011)

EX2 is complete and utter trash, so don't get that. 1 new from $250.00, are you fucking shitting me?

I agree with BBQ on the SE, but if that fails, check for the Qanba Q4.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 19, 2011)

double posting



CosmicCastaway said:


> Those aren't the Evo reults, sir.
> 
> Yeah, I know over in Japan they had a bunch of GDLK Yuns and Yangs.  But my statements were directed at the American AE community.


They're SBO results -__-

You're statement is direct at American AE? so now America has it's own tier list?

Sorry America, nobody good here decided to stick with Yang, he sucks now. Nevermind two of them in the top two SBO teams, that doesn't matter, that's the JPN tier list.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So I'm probably gonna get back into modern fighting games after Christmas, but if I do I'm gonna do it right.  So I'm going stick, seeing as when I use pad I use analog stick and most brawl pads use d pad (which I don't get at all)
> 
> Most of the entry level pads are shit so I think I wanna go with
> 
> ...



you get the eightarc fusion. but i heard they were constantly sold out. good thing i got mine when eightarc was still unknown


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> If the SE is truly full sanwa, and the seller is legit, buy that. But, definitely do not buy a stock SE. Stock SE parts are hot garbage from the stick to the buttons, and the cost of buying it + buying good parts to put in it, runs roughly the same as the cost of a TE, so just buy a TE at that point.
> 
> The Soul Calibur stick is most likely sanwa stick + shitty hori buttons.





Hangat?r said:


> EX2 is complete and utter trash, so don't get that. 1 new from $250.00, are you fucking shitting me?
> 
> I agree with BBQ on the SE, but if that fails, check for the Qanba Q4.



thanks  fellas, when I can the money I'll go for the Street Fighter one.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 19, 2011)

there is no reason to play phoenix wright at all now


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> They're SBO results -__-
> 
> You're statement is direct at American AE? so now America has it's own tier list?
> 
> Sorry America, nobody good here decided to stick with Yang, he sucks now. Nevermind two of them in the top two SBO teams, that doesn't matter, that's the JPN tier list.


Well different countries usually do have their own tier lists, just so you know, but my point wasn't on whether or not Yang sucked or not.  He was obviously top tier, but all I was saying was that Yun and/or Yang weren't picked by everyone at AE majors in America like we see people picking Wesker, Sentinel, Hulk, or the other herpy-derpy characters in Marvel majors.


cnorwood said:


> there is no reason to play phoenix wright at all now


There is still the "witches don't exist!" finger.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I mean, Marvel 3 is basically "Derp: the game". The game is designed to be simple. So it's only natural that people are going to use characters that benefit from that.. ie high damage simple mode characters.

I mean, I really like Viper in this game, she's one of the characters that most fun for me, but, it's annoying to put the work into Viper, and slop up one time and have your opponent do equal/near equal damage with a third the effort.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 19, 2011)

lmao on srk facebook, tons of people bitching about phoenix getting nerfs but wesker not getting any.


----------



## delirium (Dec 19, 2011)

Heroes & Heralds is fun.

Spencer and Task with an airdash LOL


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 19, 2011)

heroes and heralds is tight

air dashing Ryu = TvC Ryu back in action


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 19, 2011)

damn i got to try this shit when i get off work. you jobless bastards


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Viper starting with 4 bars is CRAZY good.


----------



## delirium (Dec 19, 2011)

The Fou Lu card paired with the Mandarin card is lulzy. Fou Lu gives you multiple X-Factors within a match and Mandarin forces your opponent to pop their X-factor when you pop yours.

Pop it at the start of the match and Dark Wesker is not rising today! haha



> damn i got to try this shit when i get off work. you jobless bastards



I work 7 days a week.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 19, 2011)

Tasty steve and yipes NEED to comentate more often


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 20, 2011)

Unfortunately my PS3's wireless connection is too ass for me to appreciate the true Heroes & Heralds experience, but I'm still having fun messing around with the offline campaign. Nothing too fancy, just Mephisto (primary), Chuck Greene and whatever else tickles my fancy so I can just throw Hyper Combos at stuff until it goes away (easy Silent Kill setups, super easy Dark Angel touch of death stuff, you know).

Still, you know what really made my day? Nini Heart's Dante reset tutorial. Getting a guaranteed unblockable (provided the opponent doesn't have a move that's invulnerable from frame 1) off a Grapple as long as you have a reasonably fast low assist?

*checks team*
X-23 - β Ankle Slash (OTG) (LOW)

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 20, 2011)

wifi is probably the worst thing you can do for a fighting game, if you can get it wired asap


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 20, 2011)

Playing online is possibly the worst thing you can do for a fighting game.

Find offline comp ASAP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2011)

Unless you use GGPO, then it's cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2011)

Unless youre playing a cps3 game, then youre pretty fucked.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 20, 2011)

A-Team reference made me lol


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 20, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Playing online is possibly the worst thing you can do for a fighting game.
> 
> Find offline comp ASAP.



true but i doubt everyone is serious about playing/winning fighting games


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Unless youre playing a cps3 game, then youre pretty fucked.



Solution=Play Vampire Saviour :33


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 20, 2011)

It's better than most of the new games anyway.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally got my b squad

Iron fist(or cap)/zero/akuma

a squad is still
wolvie/wesker/akuma but it will be replaced shortly


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Tasty steve and yipes NEED to comentate more often



Steve is like a yipes for the new generation. 


How is Super Skrull in this game ?


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Steve is like a yipes for the new generation.
> 
> 
> How is Super Skrull in this game ?


TBH i would rather haves yipes and steve do finals commentary on umvc3 than chen and david. they are more for SSFIV commentary


i think hes one of the slept on characters, i used to main him before i switched teams

-beast command grabs-
-tenderizer is really good
-BnB's are pretty easy and do really good damage
-Good hypers that all are very easy to combo off of

-there is probably more but im still not too knowledged in this game


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 20, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> true but i doubt everyone is serious about playing/winning fighting games


If you're playing fighting games nowadays, you probably should be taking it seriously to some degree.  Because no one is going to come down to your level so you can have fun.


KizaruTachio said:


> How is Super Skrull in this game?


Really good.  Cnorwood covered most of it, except Tenderizer isn't good on point, only as an assist (and even then Orbital Grudge is better).  His command grab is used a lot in resets: for example a forward tech after Inferno leads into anti-air command grab into combo.  Meteor Smash is an awesome move too, and he has some pretty decent normals.  Stone Smite (Hold S on ground or in air) is used to crossup, and grants BnB on hit (like most everything in Marvel).  Skrull's main strength is that he's great at converting stray hits into meaty damage, and the long-range command grabs help his mixup game.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 20, 2011)

my bad i meant to say tenderizer is good for otg


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 20, 2011)

Tenderizer upwwards assist is bettttttterrrrr.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 20, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Tenderizer upwwards assist is bettttttterrrrr.


you cant use his assist while you are playing as him


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 20, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> you cant use his assist while you are playing as him


Tenderizer is also a shitty OTG on point.  j2H and meteor smash are better in every way.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 20, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Tenderizer is also a shitty OTG on point.  j2H and meteor smash are better in every way.



off the command grab?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 20, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> off the command grab?


You can dash, j2H off the command grab into full combo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. Going in with the game I'm gonna go for a Dorm at assist, Skrull at point and Doom ancor. 

I want this game so bad. Also I found a TE Street fighter stick on ebay for less than 80 .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

If only I had a ps3 (and a credit card)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

My god Ebay has all these great sticks for so cheap.

EDIT: So what's the deal with the hori stuff, why do you guys hate it so much ?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 21, 2011)

Why do you need an arcade stick to play?  

Pad warrior for life.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 21, 2011)

kizaru are you planning to play this game competitvely, im telling you eightarc is the best shit for that, or a quanba fusion stick


----------



## safjkla794ha (Dec 21, 2011)

Show Dante immediately Capcom, don't do any stupid like putting Nero in over him.  Just give me Dante, now!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like we got a spambot in here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Why do you need an arcade stick to play?
> 
> Pad warrior for life.



My regular controllers are all jammed anyway.



cnorwood said:


> kizaru are you planning to play this game competitvely, im telling you eightarc is the best shit for that, or a quanba fusion stick



I want to fight competitively. I'm gonna become the new king of the East Coast.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> My god Ebay has all these great sticks for so cheap.
> 
> EDIT: So what's the deal with the hori stuff, why do you guys hate it so much ?



Because Hori parts themselves are complete and utter crap, and their sticks (besides the higher end ones) all have buttons soldered directly onto the PCB, making them very difficult to mod unless you can solder/know someone who's willing to do it for you.

An added benefit to the Madcatz sticks is that you can mod them _without_ voiding the warranty. The warranty sticker is on the bottom, but the internal hardware can be accessed from the top.

For buying a stick, the priority order for you should be:
1. Cheap SE with Sanwa/Seimitsu parts
2. Second-hand/cheap TE (around $100)
3. Qanba Q4 multi-console (full sanwa, multi-console alone is worth 40-90 bucks by itself)/EightArc Fusion
4. New Madcatz TE
5. Qanba Q3
5. Hori Real Arcade Pro SA (the SA is very important)

What you need to realize about these 'cheap sticks' is that they're up for bid, and still have like 2 days left. Bet on it that the price like a minute before final is gonna be 125+, easy.

And if you ever want to multi-console your stick, and don't have the Qanba, get a 360 version, because it'll be significantly easier/cheaper.

I still have to plug the Qanba, though. PlayAsia has them in stock right now, and even with shipping they're still below the TE new.





And using stick (once you get used to it) will give you more potential/options than a pad will, but personal preference is a factor. If you do buy a stick, stick with it (no pun intended). Do NOT compare yourself on stick to how you were on pad, do NOT play on pad during the transition fase and do NOT expect to suddenly get a power-up in skill just because you bought a stick. 

Playing on stick, if you've never done it before, basically means starting over. While you may carry over meta/techinical-knowledge, everything else is nullified.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I want to fight competitively. I'm gonna become the new king of the East Coast.



well it sounds like you want to save money and play competitvely, get a fusion stick because not all tourneys play on the same console. and 2 te sticks cost 300, and dual modding a te would cost at least 230


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2011)

Qanba is cheaper than EightArc, but the start-button placement on the Fusion is a lot better, IMO.

Of course, I'd switch around the wiring so that the last two buttons are LB/RB and remove the most right pair, but eh.

Either would be a solid buy instead of a TE.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Qanba is cheaper than EightArc, but the start-button placement on the Fusion is a lot better, IMO.
> 
> Of course, I'd switch around the wiring so that the last two buttons are LB/RB and remove the most right pair, but eh.
> 
> Either would be a solid buy instead of a TE.



well eightarc does come with 2 nubs if you do want to take out the last 2 buttons.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2011)

That's pretty sweet.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> That's pretty sweet.



its a really good stick, but yea kind of pricey. but if someone is willing to drop 150 for a te, $30 more isnt that much of a deal. the only problem is i heard they are hard to get now and eightarc is constantly selling out. im glad i got mine early, but some of the newer sticks look really good, especially the one with the simetsu parts


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2011)

Buttons/joysticks aren't as big a deal as the PCB, for me. A stick can be modified just by changing/adding a spring, and the buttons are extremely simple to replace, too.

Did anyone catch the end of SCR, btw? Jwong walked away with like 4 sticks. xd


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Buttons/joysticks aren't as big a deal as the PCB, for me. A stick can be modified just by changing/adding a spring, and the buttons are extremely simple to replace, too.
> 
> Did anyone catch the end of SCR, btw? Jwong walked away with like 4 sticks. xd



how many did he win from winning street fighter? i from umvc3 he got an eightarc a hori, and a madcatz te


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 21, 2011)

never mind i just saw it, wong won 2 eight arcs, 2 sfxtk sticks, and 2 horis that day. so on top of the 2 fat envelopes full of money he won. he won over 900 dollars worth of sticks


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2011)

Sign 'em and sell 'em on ebay for double.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't wait to get some run backs on Hang. I'm gonna expose your fraudulent Sentinel.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2011)

Have we played before?  Are you EU or US?

And I've dropped Sent, actually. Right now my team is Ghost Rider/Doom/Wesker, but I'm gonna try and get Iron Fist and Hawkeye up to snuff, too. And Hulk, if I'm feeling super lazy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh Zero, you da coolest.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Have we played before?  Are you EU or US?
> 
> And I've dropped Sent, actually. Right now my team is Ghost Rider/Doom/Wesker, but I'm gonna try and get Iron Fist and Hawkeye up to snuff, too. And Hulk, if I'm feeling super lazy.



 

We US remember Vg Fresh ? It was me my friend and you and we played a few sets. 

When I get UMVC3 I'm gonna make you remember me you smug bastard.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh Zero, you da coolest.



well i do put zero second, once my exicution goes up


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 21, 2011)

Alot of people are saying he's the best in the game. I don't agree though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2011)

Viper is the best in the game.  I would put Dante and Zero as the only contenders for second.  My current top 5 is Viper, Dante, Zero, Strider, and then a tie for 5th place between two characters: Vergil and Firebrand.  I don't know who I'm more sold on being 5th though at this point.  And depending on how Rocket Raccoon develops, he could be S tier too.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 22, 2011)

Rocket's life is so damn low though......


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2011)

That's nice.  Health doesn't affect how good you are though.  And just for reference, let's look at the characters with the 5 highest amounts of health (well 6, since 5th place is a tie).

Thor, Haggar, Hulk, Tron, Nemesis, She-Hulk

Now think about all the problems those characters have.  All that health doesn't save them from being ass, because they get blown up pretty easily.  Now look at the character with the least amount of health: Phoenix.  Coincidentally, she was considered the BEST character by everyone because, even though she had the least health, you couldn't touch the bitch (I still think Viper was the best, but that's just me...and the Church of Viper).  If anything, lower health is an indication of how much potential a character has to be top tier, which is a lot.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> We US remember Vg Fresh ? It was me my friend and you and we played a few sets.
> 
> When I get UMVC3 I'm gonna make you remember me you smug bastard.


Oooooooh, yeah. I remember that gt. I usually don't play FG with people outside of Europe due to lag. xd


CosmicCastaway said:


> That's nice.  Health doesn't affect how good you are though.  And just for reference, let's look at the characters with the 5 highest amounts of health (well 6, since 5th place is a tie).
> 
> Thor, Haggar, Hulk, Tron, Nemesis, She-Hulk
> 
> Now think about all the problems those characters have.  All that health doesn't save them from being ass, because they get blown up pretty easily.  Now look at the character with the least amount of health: Phoenix.  Coincidentally, she was considered the BEST character by everyone because, even though she had the least health, you couldn't touch the bitch (I still think Viper was the best, but that's just me...and the Church of Viper).  If anything, lower health is an indication of how much potential a character has to be top tier, which is a lot.



You really need to get off Viper's dick.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You really need to get off Viper's dick.


Only after people realize that Wesker isn't top tier will I do anything remotely close to that.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2011)

Hop to it, then. Get on dem big screens and blow up all the Weskers with your Viper.

Are there even tiers for this game yet?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2011)

Are there any majors during January?  I'm trying to travel as much as possible during winter break to blow people up, so it'd be good to know where the big comp is.

And yeah, the top 20 or so is pretty solid, and then the low tiers (bottom 5) is kind of set in stone.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2011)

Check the SRK calendar. The only major I know the set date for is Winter Brawl 6 in February.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2011)

I've no idea about tourneys near Delaware. There should be a few tourneys around NYC/Philly most of the time, but eh.

There's a tourney on the 6th of Jan in NJ.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 23, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Are there any majors during January?  I'm trying to travel as much as possible during winter break to blow people up, so it'd be good to know where the big comp is.
> 
> And yeah, the top 20 or so is pretty solid, and then the low tiers (bottom 5) is kind of set in stone.



winter brawl in feb

afaik no majors between NEC and that one the EC

edit: found out they nerfed Spencer's wire grapple assist. bye bye iron fist team. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2011)

Capcom needs to stop with changing shit so frequently.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 24, 2011)

I updated the title in remembrance of MODOK's win quote against Rocket Raccoon.


----------



## Esura (Dec 24, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Are there any majors during January?  I'm trying to travel as much as possible during winter break to blow people up, so it'd be good to know where the big comp is.
> 
> And yeah, the top 20 or so is pretty solid, and then the low tiers (bottom 5) is kind of set in stone.



Let me guess, Hsien-Ko, Phoenix Wright, Spiderman, Captain America, and Phoenix? /troll


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Check the SRK calendar. The only major I know the set date for is Winter Brawl 6 in February.





Hangat?r said:


> I've no idea about tourneys near Delaware. There should be a few tourneys around NYC/Philly most of the time, but eh.
> 
> There's a tourney on the 6th of Jan in NJ.





bbq sauce said:


> winter brawl in feb
> 
> afaik no majors between NEC and that one the EC


K, k, and k.


Esura said:


> Let me guess, Hsien-Ko, Phoenix Wright, Spiderman, Captain America, and Phoenix? /troll


You got two out of five right: Hsien-Ko and Phoenix Wright.

The other three are Tron, Haggar, and She-Hulk.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2011)

Captain America is pretty solid this time 'round, IMO.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 24, 2011)

Shield Slash OTG alone made him jump up one tier.  Then they added in all this:  Charging Star causing untechable knockdown, charging Star causing horizontal knockback, invicibility time to his Backflip, and damage for assists γ and β was increased.

He's definitely A tier this time around.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 24, 2011)

XF3 Super Skrull is all kinds of BS, LOVE IT!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Only after people realize that Wesker isn't top tier will I do anything remotely close to that.



Wesker is going to saturate Viper every time.

But really, it's sad to see Tron drop so low, but I get uber Doom in exchange.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 24, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Capcom needs to stop with changing shit so frequently.



Yeah, it's pretty dumb. I _guess_ it was meant to be a "nerf" to Spencer, but, it ended up being a nerf to a lot of other characters that used the assist as a staple for extending combos, more than a hit to Spencer.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 24, 2011)

i know i say this shit every few weeks but i think i finally found a team that i will keep 

Cap/zero/Doom

any thoughts?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 24, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Wesker is going to saturate Viper every time.


Nope.avi 


cnorwood said:


> Cap/zero/Doom
> 
> any thoughts?


Sounds like a good team to me.  I think it'd be better with Zero out front though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2011)

Solid team. I don't know how you plan or your main gameplan (besides to win) so that's all I can really say. Personally I'd switch Cap and Zero around, but maybe you have a specific strategy for Zero as your secondary.....so yeah.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 24, 2011)

He could always abuse this when Zero's in the second spot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah I know about that, but I don't know if cnorwood has that into his gameplan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2011)

Zero is dumb.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 24, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Zero is dumb.


Oh yeah, but you know, Wesker is so much better.
.......
................

Kay I couldn't keep a straight face.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 24, 2011)

shippunga is a good tool for caps cartwheel mixups and i dont want to change my doom assist because hidden missles is a great assist anyway and it does help extend zeros combos


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Oh yeah, but you know, Wesker is so much better.
> .......
> ................
> 
> Kay I couldn't keep a straight face.



Zero is probably better than Wesker.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 25, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> shippunga is a good tool for caps cartwheel mixups and i dont want to change my doom assist because hidden missles is a great assist anyway and it does help extend zeros combos


Umm...k?


Sephiroth said:


> Zero is better than Wesker.


Fixed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Fixed.


Between the two it's survivability or more mix up options, so preference really.

By dumb I mean Zero is good because he can do some ridiculous things, but Wesker is just solid solid solid.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Between the two it's survivability or more mix up options, so preference really.
> 
> By dumb I mean Zero is good because he can do some ridiculous things, but Wesker is just solid solid solid.


Once again, health does not play that big of a factor.  Zero, like all the other top tier characters, is safe as hell and extremely good at having the option of not being touched.  High health is only a significant factor for lazy and/or ignorant players (i.e. Most of the Marvel community).

Not to mention that Zero blows Wesker up for free, but that's a story for another time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Once again, health does not play that big of a factor.  Zero, like all the other top tier characters, is safe as hell and extremely good at having the option of not being touched.  High health is only a significant factor for lazy and/or ignorant players (i.e. Most of the Marvel community).
> 
> Not to mention that Zero blows Wesker up for free, but that's a story for another time.



It does play a factor when you can't kill Wesker off no bars without a reset or X Factor vs Zero who can be killed off anything, and especially if you run him anchor. 

Wesker's mix up game is strong enough though, and so is every other area.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It does play a factor when you can't kill Wesker off no bars without a reset or X Factor vs Zero who can be killed off anything, and especially if you run him anchor.
> 
> Wesker's mix up game is strong enough though, and so is every other area.


The top 3 characters, who are built around ToDs, can do that (i.e. Viper, Zero, and Dante).  Others, such as Strider, Vergil, and Firebrand, have better mixup/reset options than Wesker has to deal with being mixed up, so killing him meterless isn't a big deal.

But again, here's the thing: Wesker isn't as good at not being touched as other characters.  The reason that Dante/Tron almost won Evo is because it was pretty much impossible to consistently get in a hit without Tron telling you to GTFO.  Couple that with Dante's amazing mobility and safe pressure game, and you've got quite a conundrum on your hands.  Buster cancel (and overall safeness) does the same thing for Zero; make him hard to touch, and that's not even considering assists, or his normals (that trump so many other characters).

Furthermore, Wesker has _no_ potential to get better, whereas almost every other member of the cast does.  Even if he is solid, his gameplan isn't going to change, and that's going to hurt him in the long run.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Zero can't do 1,000k with no meters without the corner, but if you have evidence otherwise.

Right now we need real results rather than theory fighting though, UMVC3 at EVO next year is going to be alot more interesting to watch.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm pretty sure Zero can't do 1,000k with no meters without the corner, but if you evidence otherwise.
> 
> Right now we need real results rather than theory fighting though, UMVC3 at EVO next year is going to be alot more interesting to watch.



well zero does have a 1mil combo he can do when he starts with no meters


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well zero does have a 1mil combo he can do when he starts with no meters


 
Can he do it outside the corner?

Not disputing Zero is the best character though either way.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Can he do it outside the corner?
> 
> Not disputing Zero is the best character though either way.



it ends up in the corner but zero starts on the other side of the screen

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9lHNWU4NdU&list=UUuoFeVf_LP61LBM0ohojDCg&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

Well there you go, Zero is dumb. 

I may need to pick him up again.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 26, 2011)

my zero is looking solid i just got to get those raikosen loops down


----------



## Wicked (Dec 27, 2011)

Heroes n Heralds mode is addicting. Can't put it down


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2011)

You whore, way to give your money to CrapCom like a little cumslut.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 27, 2011)

FUCKING TIGER KNEEING IS PISSING ME OFF


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2011)

2369-button


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't want to hear Zero players complain about Tiger Knee'ing ever.  

Also, bbq, Nas says hello.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 27, 2011)

i know how to do its just the timing that pisses me off, come on guys i used to be a wolvie/wekser/akuma player, no timing necessary just mash untill the moves comes out


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 27, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I don't want to hear Zero players complain about Tiger Knee'ing ever.
> 
> Also, bbq, Nas says hello.



word lol.



cnorwood said:


> FUCKING TIGER KNEEING IS PISSING ME OFF



what is it you're trying to tiger knee?

if it's H dive OTG you don't even need to TK it, just jump straight up and do it. 

If it's the lightning loop, then yeah, rapidly TKing DP motions isn't particularly easy.. When I played Zero in Vanilla I could only get 2-3 reps of it. Luckily back then, he didn't need to it.. DHC glitch into standard Reikoha dive loop killed basically everyone.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 27, 2011)

i need to do it for the lightning loop. wouldnt use it for anything else


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i know how to do its just the timing that pisses me off, come on guys i used to be a wolvie/wekser/akuma player, no timing necessary just mash untill the moves comes out


Time for you to take off the training wheels...


Bitch.  :ho


bbq sauce said:


> word lol.


He went back to a Phoenix team from his Jill team smh.

Vergil/Taskmaster/Phoenix


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i need to do it for the lightning loop. wouldnt use it for anything else



I guess you just gotta practice.

If you're getting frustrated, remember that it's just training mode, and if you drop your combo, it isn't like you're getting punished for it. Just fuck with the timing. 

What I do, is input everything real slow, then I up the rhythm a bit, each after it drops, until I reach the timing for each segment.

If it's the TK DP itself that troubles you, rather than trying to do the combo, just sit there and do the motion xn. 62369 is most accurate (usually), but 69523 works too.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 28, 2011)

im starting to get it, i get about 2 then i ryuenjin.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah.. the command interpreter in this game is weird. TKs have to be done moderately slow, otherwise you actually get like.. a jump installed ground special. The problem with the raikousen loop is finding the happy medium between too fast (ryuenjin comes out) or too slow (combo drops)

The good side to that, is gives you silly options like Spencer in the corner doing launch into TK wire grapple, or silly Magneto combos like launch into gravity squeeze.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> The good side to that, is gives you silly options like Spencer in the corner doing launch into TK wire grapple, or silly Magneto combos like launch into gravity squeeze.


Don't forget about Acid Rain loops.  :33


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 28, 2011)

True, I do that by second nature almost anymore. I forget that prop shredder to acid rain is a jump cancel. @_@


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, same, it's sort of automatic. Although I find myself going for Acid Rain loops less often now that it doesn't grant as much as it used to. It does more or less the same damage as my regular bread and butter, just with a little bonus HC Gauge.

I hate the command interpreter though. For some reason the game randomly decides to give me QCFs instead of DPs. It's not the worst thing in the world when I get Crystal -> Million Carats instead of Volcano -> Beehive, but getting Judgment Cut M when I want Lunar Phase is the absolute worst thing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 28, 2011)

My team doesn't really help extend Dante's combos.. Unless you count the tiny tad extra damage from acid rain > jS > seismo assist > hammer > standard corner ender adds. So, I need AR combos to do as much damage possible.

Mostly it's built to support Viper.

Thinking about changing the team though (for like the 5th time) to Viper/Trish/Dante or Viper/Trish/Magnus

Viper/Trish is actually make a really solid pair for stupid ass set ups, and I don't mean just round harvest to fully charged focus. Seismos + optic blast + peekaboo assist make for really dumb screen dominance, and after killing/snapping a character Viper gets to go ham on the incoming character with peekaboo sitting in their face.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Dec 28, 2011)

So I bought umvc3 to play over the break while visiting family (my first fighting game in a long time), and my execution is... bad.  I mean, BAD.  I can't even get past the 7th mission for any of the characters.  

So much for making a Chris/Frank West, C. Viper and Wolverine team work (or any team).  

This could partially be because I'm playing on a regular ps3 pad, but I frequently drop even the most basic of basic non-magic series BnBs.  I can't even get a consistent fireball motion, which aside from being silly, has never been an issue before.  

Should I consider investing in a stick, or even a better pad?  Or do I just need a whole lot of practice?

I wanted to try making a viable Thor too (like RoyalFlush) eventually, but I can't even make a viable Wesker (ㅋㅋㅋ).


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 28, 2011)

If you can't make even Wesker viable, forget Thor even EXISTS 

Just practice man, this game is Gerber baby easy to play, practicepracticePRACTICE!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> this game is Gerber baby easy to play


I'm gonna use that from now on.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 28, 2011)

Miracle Sun said:


> Should I consider investing in a stick, or even a better pad?  Or do I just need a whole lot of practice?
> 
> I wanted to try making a viable Thor too (like RoyalFlush) eventually, but I can't even make a viable Wesker (ㅋㅋㅋ).



A stick doesn't magically make you better in gameplay nor execution. All you need is practice and a lot of playing. After extensive play the motions will just become muscle memory.

Almost all of the fighting game nowadays aren't too demanding on execution where a stick would have an upper hand. There are some advanced stuff that you can do much easier on stick compared to pad, but I can't think up of anything in UMvC3 that would put the stick over the pad.

So unless you plan on playing at your local arcade (if you have one), then playing on a pad is fine. Just practice, practice, practice.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm gonna use that from now on.



Thief! Biter!


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 30, 2011)

i love/hate these weekleys i go to. i use  a cap/zero/doom team

now i think i should use zero on point. but if i do that then i need to drop doom because cap/doom just doesnt work. maybe ill just use chris


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 30, 2011)

Mind explaining how Cap/Doom doesn't work?  Because from where I stand, it's perfectly fine.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 30, 2011)

well i havent fully hit the lab so my opinoin might be wrong but mainly its from dhc and assists. 

hyper charging star doesent really dhc into any of dooms supers outside of watch the throne

plasma beam is good for extending some of his combos but doesnt really do well on his cartwheel mixups, or at least you cant get the max damage you would get on his bnb


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2011)

Doom doesn't really DHC well into anything besides up-hyper.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 30, 2011)

Needs trollface


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 1, 2012)

just bought this game and was looking for some tips as a beginner. thinking about IF/Vergil/Strider but not sure about IF. Had vanilla but got bored within a month because the characters were uninteresting, bought umvc3 because vergil and strider, IF seems pretty fun atm, but yeah, another generic noob asking for tips, cuz one day.....ILL BE AT THE TOP


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2012)

IF with Strider is a good combo, he likes dat Vajra.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx-5u25EIFQ&feature=g-u&context=G28269a0FUAAAAAAABAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 2, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx-5u25EIFQ&feature=g-u&context=G28269a0FUAAAAAAABAA[/YOUTUBE]



i watched that shit on event hubs. hilarious


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 3, 2012)

i think i have my final squad, zero-y/cap-a/chris-b

zero w/lightning loop is such an animal, now i just have to get the muscle memory to incorperate lvl3 z buster and ryuenjin into my lightning loop.

zero can get about 850k anywhere on screen w/lightning loop w/o using the z buster and ryuenjin

cap is good, solid 650k w/relaunch bnb

how good is chris on anchor though? he does help zero alot w my corner combos but is he a good anchor, lvl 3 x factor eaisly kills all the cast and he has some range w/his guns.  fyi dont need him on the corner combos but he does add some good damage


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 3, 2012)

That was pretty good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2012)

anyone here know what its like to start with zero muscle memory for fighting games pretty much and try and get good at this game? i am getting better day by day but its still slow no matter how much practice i put in, so i was wondering if anyone knows how long it should take to become a good player.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2012)

Depends what you mean by good. If you mean like good on a competitive level then it's more about strategy and the mental game than anything else.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> anyone here know what its like to start with zero muscle memory for fighting games pretty much and try and get good at this game? i am getting better day by day but its still slow no matter how much practice i put in, so i was wondering if anyone knows how long it should take to become a good player.



Well to really get good it takes years to refine your fundamentals, I've been playing fighting games seriously for about 3 years and I'm still not there yet.

You can get your combos down and pull them pretty quickly in Marvel 3 though, everyone goes at a different pace, but I would say 100+ matches in things will start to click and you will auto pilot combos.

Marvel 3 is like the fighting game with training wheels and your father there holding you steady compared to others.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2012)

i mean good not pro. still can't get past 8th mission for my team after playing this for a week, each day i practice and each day combo's get easier and easier but implementing them into matches online is going to take probably another week. i want to be good within 6 months or a year, i play a lot though, like 5 hours a day + so hopefully sooner then that.

IF is hard as hell for me as a beginner, not in particular is mix ups or his combo's but how to get in close and initiate.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> anyone here know what its like to start with zero muscle memory for fighting games pretty much and try and get good at this game? i am getting better day by day but its still slow no matter how much practice i put in, so i was wondering if anyone knows how long it should take to become a good player.



You know you're good when you're serving a customer at work and he goes "Hey aren't you Duy? I really need the Balrog practice, we should play sometimes". 

To be honest, I think the only time you can feel that you're good is when you consistently place well in your local tournaments and/or place Top32 at Evo. People can always say you're good, but you won't ever feel it till you actually prove it to yourself.

That's why I'm still a shitty player till I make Top32 at Evo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> i mean good not pro.


So do I. 



> still can't get past 8th mission for my team after playing this for a week, each day i practice and each day combo's get easier and easier but implementing them into matches online is going to take probably another week. i want to be good within 6 months or a year, i play a lot though, like 5 hours a day + so hopefully sooner then that.
> 
> IF is hard as hell for me as a beginner, not in particular is mix ups or his combo's but how to get in close and initiate.



What characters are you using?


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 5, 2012)

i havent gotten past the 8th mission with my characters but tbh i dont really think you really need to know all that extra shit they are trying to get you to do. I only use missions to get a general feel of the character


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You know you're good when you're serving a customer at work and he goes "Hey aren't you Duy? I really need the Balrog practice, we should play sometimes".
> 
> To be honest, I think the only time you can feel that you're good is when you consistently place well in your local tournaments and/or place Top32 at Evo. People can always say you're good, but you won't ever feel it till you actually prove it to yourself.
> 
> That's why I'm still a shitty player till I make Top32 at Evo.



yeaaah, good for me is pulling off advanced combo's and tactics like cutting butter. no local tournaments in Iowa lol no way.



Sephiroth said:


> So do I.
> 
> 
> 
> What characters are you using?



IF/Vergil/Strider


----------



## Wicked (Jan 5, 2012)

Tournaments are overrated .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> yeaaah, good for me is pulling off advanced combo's and tactics like cutting butter. no local tournaments in Iowa lol no way.
> 
> 
> 
> IF/Vergil/Strider



Are you using Vajria Strider for assist? it's one of the best.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2012)

well of course


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Wavedashing is also very important for IF because he has to stay on the ground, do you know how to do it?


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> no local tournaments in Iowa lol no way.


are you saying you dont want to go to tourneys or there are none?
here is a thread for iowa tourneys

casuals and tourneys are probably the best way to level up your game, and ask for advice as much as possible when you get blown up


Nature Breeze said:


> Tournaments are overrated .


consistently getting in last place i see


----------



## Wicked (Jan 5, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> consistently getting in last place i see



I only went to one tournament it was okay but kinda dumb. They only had 2 games for tourny and there was no space to roam around.

I'm not into the tourny scene like that.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 5, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> I only went to one tournament it was okay but kinda dumb. They only had 2 games for tourny and there was no space to roam around.
> 
> I'm not into the tourny scene like that.



dang where are you at, that kind of sucks


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2012)

oh snap, wait, theres actually people who play this game IN iowa? awwwww shit, i had no idea about this. now i have even more motivation to get good at this game.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 5, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> dang where are you at, that kind of sucks



Live in the DC/MD/VA area aka DMV area. Not too far from all three 

The tournament was last year might go to one again. Traveling to one out of state.. idk about that.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> oh snap, wait, theres actually people who play this game IN iowa? awwwww shit, i had no idea about this. now i have even more motivation to get good at this game.



Shoryuken.com has a region section you can find people who play in the cornfield state 

Thought you lived in florida since you're a heat fan


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 5, 2012)

just sign up to srk and ask where they play casuals, i doubt you want to enter a tourney and pay to get bodied, its a good experience but bad for your wallet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Shoryuken.com has a region section you can find people who play in the cornfield state
> 
> Thought you lived in florida since you're a heat fan


nope i live in Iowa. we dont have basketball, football, or baseball, so i reserve my right to choose whatever team in sports i want and not be called a bandwagoner 



cnorwood said:


> just sign up to srk and ask where they play casuals, i doubt you want to enter a tourney and pay to get bodied, its a good experience but bad for your wallet.



k i was just about to ask how should i start talkin to these locals without appearing like an idiot


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new to the scene and I live here. Where/when do you play, may I come, what should I bring if anything?

is a simple start.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Wavedashing is also very important for IF because he has to stay on the ground, do you know how to do it?



dude, i was a die hard smash player but those games don't translate to everything besides smash, ofc i know what wavedashing is i know fighting game terms just need the practice


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> dude, i was a die hard smash player but those games don't translate to everything besides smash, ofc i know what wavedashing is i know fighting game terms just need the practice



It's easier to in Marvel, just two attack buttons + down.

If you're pad, can be just your macro you use for supers plus down.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> k i was just about to ask how should i start talkin to these locals without appearing like an idiot



Hahaha, I think the FGC are a lot more open now than how it was years before SF4. You forget these are normal people too, and even better they have a similar hobby as you. So making friends and getting acquainted with people is not difficult at all. I think the best way to get to know people within the FGC nowadays is to just ask question regarding the game. 

But even though you never really converse with anyone I think fighting games has this magical way of making two people friends anyways through the game. 

I'm not gonna lie but while everyone is usually friendly, you're probably gonna get more acquainted with people around your level of play. Kinda like how a pack of hot girls will only hang out with each other and a pack of ugly girls will only hang out with each other. Well the pack of hot girls might have one ugly girl to boost their own self esteem.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2012)

haha nice, starting out as an ugly chick can't wait to get dat plastic surgery


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> haha nice, starting out as an ugly chick can't wait to get dat plastic surgery


same here bro, i have the doctor just trying to raise all the money


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It's easier to in Marvel, just two attack buttons + down.
> 
> If you're pad, can be just your macro you use for supers plus down.



Pianoing H-LM+direction is actually easier and more effective for backwards wavefashing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 6, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm not gonna lie but while everyone is usually friendly, you're probably gonna get more acquainted with people around your level of play. Kinda like how a pack of hot girls will only hang out with each other and a pack of ugly girls will only hang out with each other. Well the pack of hot girls might have one ugly girl to boost their own self esteem.



It depends.. I'm actually pretty good friends with most of the north east's best players (for anime games, granted), and I'm pretty average skill level.

That, or I'm too hard on myself?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 6, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> It depends.. I'm actually pretty good friends with most of the north east's best players (for anime games, granted), and I'm pretty average skill level.
> 
> That, or I'm too hard on myself?



Yea, eventually you'll get to know everybody but when you start out, you tend to stay in a small clique.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]toAdeA3FjCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2012)

Interesting to hear from Viscant on the viable characters, he seems to agree that Jill is not viable.

Like everyone has been saying though, the reign of Zero is about to begin.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 12, 2012)

Goova said:


> anyone here know what its like to start with zero muscle memory for fighting games pretty much and try and get good at this game? i am getting better day by day but its still slow no matter how much practice i put in, so i was wondering if anyone knows how long it should take to become a good player.



depends on what you mean by good.  Also depends if you've played a lot of 2d fg before.  Plus, probably a lot more stuff.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Interesting to hear from Viscant on the viable characters, he seems to agree that Jill is not viable.


Based on what?

Please note that the following point are moot:
-health
-level of execution


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2012)

Health is never moot.

Yes, every character dies in one combo, but, when you either have to burn XF1 early on, or multiple bars, you're still burning extra resources.. which can haunt you against an incoming character who you may have been able to kill, had you still been packing the heat you burnt on the previous char.

Or you commit to going for a reset to save bars, and potentially not killing them, and having it cost you.

It's not a HUGE deal, but, it's never moot. 

THOUGH, I feel the way the game settles, it ends up being an after thought based on how a small child could perform a 100% combo.

I also, kind of have to say, it speaks in volumes about the game when a character's health value is widely considered a non-issue.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2012)

Goova said:


> anyone here know what its like to start with zero muscle memory for fighting games pretty much and try and get good at this game? i am getting better day by day but its still slow no matter how much practice i put in, so i was wondering if anyone knows how long it should take to become a good player.



In a game like this, you become as good as you want to become. It comes down to dedication and training.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 19, 2012)

So about how stupid Viper/Dante/Strider is.  Like, way way stupid.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Based on what?
> 
> Please note that the following point are moot:
> -health
> -level of execution



What do either of those have to do with Jill being bad?

He didn't clarify specifically though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> What do either of those have to do with Jill being bad?
> 
> He didn't clarify specifically though.


People often say that Jill's health (Which is just as much as Magneto's btw) and level of execution are factors in why they don't think she's that good.  They also say it about a lot of other characters too.

And I see.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> People often say that Jill's health (Which is just as much as Magneto's btw) and level of execution are factors in why they don't think she's that good.  They also say it about a lot of other characters too.



Well obviously not the case with Zero and Viper at the tippy top.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Well obviously not the case with Zero and Viper at the tippy top.


Viper, Dante, Zero, and Strider**

Fixed.  

Which, yeah, was my point.  If you look at the 3.0 tier lists all the characters in top 5 had 900k or less.  The only exception was Wolverine.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 21, 2012)

i really like c viper i want to do a viper/zero/? team im thinking of hawkeye, or magneto for anchor unless there a better anchor


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 21, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> i really like c viper i want to do a viper/zero/? team im thinking of hawkeye, or magneto for anchor unless there a better anchor


Another convert.  pek

Viper/Zero/Magneto would be a realllllllllllllly good team.  But maybe put Zero first so he can build meter for Viper.  ^.^


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 21, 2012)

yea, ive always liked viper and at first had a horrible 2 meter combo that did like 630k damage but now i made a good 690k combo that needs no meter(builds 1 wastes 1) ive seen some 960 solo combos on srk. i want to learn those


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 21, 2012)

My Viper combo with Strider assist does 856k, builds ~2 bars, and spends 1.

Edit: Here it is.

jH, 5M, 5H, 236M~S, 5M, 5H, 623L, IAD, jH, jS, 5M, 5H, 623L, IAD, jH, jS, 5M, 5H, 5S, jM, jM, jH, double jump, jM, jH, jS, land and call Strider, 6239L~6239L, 623L OTG, 214+AT+AT


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 22, 2012)

For the like, week that I fucked with Viper/Strider I was doing something similar - but, I found you actually get more damage if you end with Vajra > L seismo > TK H knuckle, land, L seismo > super

You could probably squeeze a lil more damage out of the starter if you go with jH, MH 236M~S, MH 236M~S, 236H~S, jH 214A~S (cancel before it comes out), jHjS, land H S > aircombo > ender

you just have to know who you can hit with it midscreen and who can't be hit with it when crouching


----------



## Wicked (Jan 27, 2012)

The character results are so suprising.

 Capcom never expected this


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 27, 2012)

Jill is maybe top 10 ? Idk, her level 3 combined with X factor is way worse than level 4 Wesker imo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> The character results are so suprising.
> 
> Capcom never expected this



Armor made number 4? WTF!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

> 24. Devilot





If only.

lol at Capcom caring anything about polls though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Armor made number 4? WTF!



X-men anime  .


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't be the only one here laughing at the comments.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> X-men anime  .



even months after it ended that fucking show found a new way to piss me off


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

>Gambit
>No Cyclops

You let me down Japan.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> >Gambit
> >No Cyclops
> 
> You let me down Japan.


They just need to give Viper an Optic Blast hyper and we won't need Cyclops at all.


----------



## Kanali (Jan 28, 2012)

Historically I've preferred Gambit over Cyclops but honestly at this point I'd be happy either way. Im surprised Cyclops didn't even place in the poll though. Venom being nr. 1 wasn't unexpected however.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 3, 2012)

I know people will kill me for necroing this, but I had to do it



Is this true or not?


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 3, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

